# Official Indy DVD Discussion Thread



## smitlick

*AAW Day of Defiance 2013*

1. Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine vs Zero Gravity
**1/2

2. Jake Crist vs Jimmy Jacobs
**3/4

3. Davey Richards vs Mixed Martial Archie
***3/4

4. ACH & Michael Elgin vs Team Ambition
****

5. Keith Walker, Tweek Phoenix & Dan Lawrence vs Colt Cabana, Juntai Miller & Mat Fitchett
**1/2

6/7/8. Eddie Kingston vs Jordan McEntyre, Markus Crane & Knight Wagner
N/R

9. Silas Young vs Samuray Del Sol
***1/4

10. Shane Hollister vs Sami Callihan
****1/4​


----------



## sXeMope

Kevin Steen was announced for AIW Hell On Earth 9. Oddly enough it was just the other day I was thinking that with apl the names who've been in AIW, I couldn't recall Steen ever being there. 

I'm about to start watching PRIME Wrestlelution 5. I'll probably post my thoughts on it when I finish watching and get around to it.


----------



## Lane

Got bored. Decided if I ever win the lotto I will try and run this show because fuck money, I'd rather have wrestling.

1.Matt Cross vs Shane Hollister vs ACH vs Ricochet
2.AR Fox vs Andrew Everette vs Mike Bailey vs Shane Strickland
3.Reed Bentley vs Barret Brown
4.Jon Gresham vs Colt Cabana
5.Jimmy Jacobs vs Arik Cannon
6.PG-13 vs Tracey Smothers & Ricky Morton
intermission
7.Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
8.Tommy Dreamer vs Drake Younger
9.Monster Mafia vs DoJo Bros
10.Andrew Everette vs Ricochet
11.Young Bucks vs Hardys (If Jeff departed from TNA.)
12.Jerry Lawler & Shane Williams vs Terry Funk & Scott Summers


----------



## Concrete

Just did a podcast on the 12 Large Summit so I've been going over the set the past few days and there are some real gems for sure.It is here if you WANT to listen.

*Ophidian vs. Mike Quackenbush(5/25/11):***3/4*
_Wicked enjoyable counter matwrestling. Fun stuff. Gets a little more heated down the stretch. Total blast._

*Fire Ant vs. Eddie Kingston(9/18/11):*****
_KINGSTON BABY! The man plays the predator and the prey in this one. Looks like an absolute bully against the smaller Fire Ant for the early portion but once Ant can do even a little damage to Kingston he finds him self on a much more even level with Kingston. Fire Ant flies around and Kingston gets stiff. Awesome match and somehow made me feel like it had less overkill than some other matches during this tournament._

*Eddie Kingston vs. Mike Quackenbush(11/13/11):****1/2*
_I could go on for awhile on this match but I'll avoid that in writing. Had everything going for it. Perfect example of a BIG TIME INDY match. Not sure if it is the best Chikara match ever but it is certainly the best I've ever seen._


----------



## smitlick

Fire Ant and Kingston was fantastic probably my favourite match from the tournament


----------



## erikstans07

Just watched DBD XI. One question: what on earth makes Kevin Kelly think that someone could have watched ROH at 9 years old AND now be working for them? I mean it's possible if they were 9 in 2002 and now they're 20, but Adam Cole turned 9 in 1998...

Anyway, I haven't watched much ROH the last few years, but this was a pretty good show. I liked all the final four matches and the title match. Strong vs Marvin was good and the IWGP jr tag title match was good. Worth a watch, I'd say.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THECHAMPION

smitlick said:


> Fire Ant and Kingston was fantastic probably my favourite match from the tournament


I was sitting second row at that show, that match was fucking spectacular.

Amongst my favorite matches I've ever seen live honestly.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> Got bored. Decided if I ever win the lotto I will try and run this show because fuck money, I'd rather have wrestling.
> 
> 1.Matt Cross vs Shane Hollister vs ACH vs Ricochet
> 2.AR Fox vs Andrew Everette vs Mike Bailey vs Shane Strickland
> 3.Reed Bentley vs Barret Brown
> 4.Jon Gresham vs Colt Cabana
> 5.Jimmy Jacobs vs Arik Cannon
> 6.PG-13 vs Tracey Smothers & Ricky Morton
> intermission
> 7.Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
> 8.Tommy Dreamer vs Drake Younger
> 9.Monster Mafia vs DoJo Bros
> 10.Andrew Everette vs Ricochet
> 11.Young Bucks vs Hardys (If Jeff departed from TNA.)
> 12.Jerry Lawler & Shane Williams vs Terry Funk & Scott Summers


I've done the same thing many times. It would be so great to be able to run a show on a unlimited/very high budget and have access to any talent you want. Personally I think I could put together a pretty great show but EWR has always told me that it was shit.


----------



## THECHAMPION

EWR is crazy stupid in how it rates matches.

It only wants to see high fliers vs high fliers, brawlers vs brawlers, and technicians vs technicians. 

So it would say a match like Shawn Michaels vs. British Bulldog would suck.


----------



## Bruce L

Aaaaaannnndd I'm plugging my ROH DVDs again:


*Night of Champions *(3/22/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251347478255?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Survival of the Fittest 2004 *(6/24/2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251344120294?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*This Means War *(10/29/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251347478905?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251347479085?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor I *(3/31/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251344118691?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Better Than Our Best *(4/1/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251344116879?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2 *(12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251347479572?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251347479614?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: Finale *(3/4/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251344113955?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned *(5/12/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251347479922?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Driven 2007 *(6/23/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251344112953?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Death Before Dishonor V, Night 1 *(8/10/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251344111424?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251347480027?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned II *(6/7/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251344107853?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Seventh Anniversary Show *(3/21/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251344106516?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem III *(6/13/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251347480656?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Final Countdown Tour: Boston *(9/25/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251344103872?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## smitlick

*AIW Conspiracy Theory*

1. ACH vs Ethan Page
***

2. Louis Lyndon vs Matt Cross
**3/4

3. Nixon vs The Jollyville Fuckits
**1/2

4. Josh Alexander vs Davey Vega
***

5. The Submission Squad vs The All American Ass Kickers
*1/2

6. Josh Prohibition vs Colin Delaney
**3/4

7. Hope & Change vs Kodama & Facade
**

8. Chris Dickinson vs Necro Butcher
***

9. Eddie Kingston vs Tim Donst
***1/4

10. ACH vs Michael Elgin
***3/4

11. Eric Ryan vs Johnny Gargano
***1/2​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Death Before Dishonor Review:
*
Silas Young vs Jay Lethal - **1/4
Not a bad match but imo it was rushed and the finish came way to early.

*ROH World Title Tournament Semifinal Match: *Adam Cole vs. Tommaso Ciampa - ***3/4
That was awesome, great storytelling and probably the best match they could've done at this stage. 

*ROH World Title Tournament Semifinal Match:* Michael Elgin vs. Kevin Steen - ***
Better than it was live, but still not good enough. Liked the beginning actaully much more but I wasn't the fan of the last minutes. To put this right after Cole/Ciampa wasn't a smart move.

*IWGP Junior Heavyweight Tag Team Championship Match:* Forever Hooligans(c) vs. The American Wolves - Skipped, never going to watch their matches ever again.

RD Evans vs. Adam Page - 1/2*

Ricky Marvin vs. Roderick Strong - **1/4
Meh, it was what it was. Marvin had pretty nice spots, esp the coast to coast dropkick or whatever that was. The finish was really awakward, what happend there? 

C&C Wrestle Factory and Adrenaline Rush vs. reDRagon, Mike Bennett, and Matt Taven - **
Gigantic mess.



Spoiler: finals



*ROH World Title Tournament Finals: *Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin - ***1/4
Too much no-selling nonsense to my liking.. I just HATE how Cole always does 5-6 Bicycle kicks in his match and his opponents never sells them. It's just stupid. The neck work was solid and this was the only thing that kept my interst. Wanted to love this match much more after the hype but this wasn't for me I guess.


----------



## sXeMope

*PRIME Wrestling: Wrestlelution 5*

*Jimmy Jacobs vs. Johnny Gargano*
- This was a really good match. Told a really good story. Great choice to main event the biggest show of the year.
*
Rhino vs. Jason Bane*
- Average match. Nothing special. I think they had to improvise as the ring broke in the middle of the match and it was pretty much Gore/Baneline from there

*"M-Dogg 20" Matt Cross vs. Petey Williams*
- Totally different from what I was expecting, yet still really good. Really didn't like the ending but that's my only complaint.

*Zach Gowen vs. Gregory Iron*
- Surprisingly enjoyable. They told a great story in this match alone and it's something you could understand just by the action in the ring and the commentators really helped fill in the blanks in the case that someone isn't a big PRIME follower.

*Michael Facade vs. Gory*
- I didn't really care for this match. I don't know why, it wasn't bad or anything. Maybe I wasn't in the mood for it but whatever. It was a casket match and for whatever reason it opened the show, which was a bad choice IMO.

*Krimson vs. Matt Mason*
- Not as good as Krimson/Bane from Wrestlelution 4, but this match told more of a story. Probably the best story of the show. Definitely one of the better matches on the card.

*Bobby Shields vs. Bobby Beverly*
- Beverly's good in the ring, but god damn he's horrible on the mic. This was a Hair vs. Hair match, and they really worked the Sex Appeal break-up into the match.

*Marion Fontaine vs. Aaron Draven*
- This match was there. I enjoy watching both guys wrestle (Although personally I enjoy Fontaine's AIW character more). It built off of the power struggle storyline, as well as the Main Event of Wrestlelution 4. The ending really ruined it for me.

*Matthew Justice vs. Kirst*
- Didn't really care for this. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't something I'd go out of my way to see. I like Kirst, but I'm really undecided on Justice. He's been rather lackluster in every match I've seen thus far.

*Louis Lyndon vs. Benjamin Boone*
- Meh. My thoughts on this are essentially identical to Kirst/Justice

Bryan Castle vs. Brian Bender
- This was just a cool-down match. It was surprisingly high up on the card. (It was after Bane/Rhino if I recall correctly.) Bryan Castle isn't that great in the ring, but his character is really entertaining. He gives me a feel of a Eugene type character, except he's not acknowledged as "special" although many of his actions could lead one to think he is.

-----------------------

Overall, a decent show. Gargano/Jacobs, Williams/Cross, Gowen/Iron, and Krimson/Mason are all worth a watch. 
The Jacobs Pavilion is a horrible venue for these shows. They really aren't drawing enough to justify it. It kind of threw off the feel of the event to see more empty seats than full. Overall it looks like they did okay, but the hard camera made it look horrible.


----------



## Concrete

Here are 2CW's complete cards for November. I'll probably post a preview or something a little closer to the shows. 

November 22nd:2CWATHON

*FOR THE 2CW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP: 
Isys Ephex, 2CW Champion VS. "Juggernaut" Jason Axe, Challenger
FOR THE 2CW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP:
CK(Sean Carr & Kage), 2CW Tag Team Champions VS. "Innovator of Violence" Tommy Dreamer & "Extremely Cute Wrestler" Colin Delaney, Challengers
SPECIAL ATTRACTION: 
"Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen VS. Johnny Gargano
SPECIAL ATTRACTION: 
"Unbreakable" Michael Elgin VS. "The War Machine" Rhino
TAG TEAM ATTRACTION: 
Dojo Brothers ("Die Hard" Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong) VS. Punisher VanSlyke & Kevin "The Man" Graham
QUADRULPE CONFLICT: 
AR FOX VS. Jay Freddie VS. Dalton Castle VS. Cheech
WOMEN'S MATCH: 
MsChif VS. Jessicka Havok
SINGLES MATCH: 
"Supercop" Dick Justice VS. "Captain" Nick Ando
SIX MAN TAG TEAM ACTION: 
Electric Dream Machine (Guero Loco & "Studly" Steve McKenzie) & Zaquary Springate III VS. Bin Hamin, Peter D. Order, & Eric Mahoney Timmins
*
November 23rd: 99 Problems (iFFV)
*FOR THE 2CW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP: 
Isys Ephex, 2CW Champion VS. Colin Delaney, Challenger
FOR THE 2CW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP: TAG TEAM TABLES WAR ! 
CK(Sean Carr & Kage), 2CW Tag Team Champions VS. Punisher VanSlyke & Kevin "The Man" Graham
SPECIAL ATTRACTION: 
Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson) VS. Dojo Brothers ("Die Hard" Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong)
WOMEN'S MATCH: 
Mickie James VS. Jessicka Havok
30 MINUTE IRON MAN MATCH 
Johnny Gargano VS. "Juggernaut" Jason Axe
NO HOLDS BARRED: 
"Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen VS. Jay Freddie
QUADRUPLE CONFLICT: 
"Captain" Nick Ando VS. "Handicapped Hero" Gregory Iron VS. Dalton Castle VS. "Scrap Iron" Adam Pearce
RETRIBUTION: 
"Slyck" Wagner Brown VS. Cheech
ONE ON ONE: 
"Unbreakable" Michael Elgin VS. AR FOX
6:30 p.m. MATCH: STRIVE TO SURVIVE: 
League of Justice (Capt. Dick Justice, "Studly" Steve McKenzie, Guero Loco, & ZS III) VS. Hamin's Hackers (Capt. Bin Hamin, Eric M. Timmins, Peter D. Order, & AL-Qaeda*


----------



## Even Flow

Ugh, RF are having a 25% off sale on ECW DVD's. I really need to save money more in the future.

Also, Highspots have released The Kevin Steen Show with Jay Lethal


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Even Flow said:


> Ugh, RF are having a 25% off sale on ECW DVD's. I really need to save money more in the future.
> 
> Also, Highspots have released The Kevin Steen Show with Jay Lethal


Wow. His Russo impression is spot on.


----------



## sXeMope

Even Flow said:


> Ugh, RF are having a 25% off sale on ECW DVD's. I really need to save money more in the future.


Probably for the better on your part. Black Friday's coming up and he'll probably have a bigger sale on everything. If last year is any indication it could be 35%.


----------



## RKing85

speaking of Black Friday, my wish list for those sales is getting pretty long. Not too mention my many impulse buys I'm sure I will be making.


----------



## smitlick

*AAW Durty Deeds*

1. Juntai Miller vs Lamar Titan
**1/2

2. Davey Vega vs Louis Lyndon
***1/4

3. Mat Fitchett vs ACH
***3/4

4. Zero Gravity vs Irish Airborne
**3/4

5. Davey Richards vs Sami Callihan
***1/2

6. Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix vs The Northstache Express
***

7. Markus Crane vs MsChif
*

8. Samuray Del Sol vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/4

9. Arik Cannon vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Mason Beck vs Shane Hollister
***

10. Michael Elgin vs Silas Young
***1/2​


----------



## Even Flow

Bored at the moment with nothing decent to watch, so I just bought the Video Download of Diva Diaries with Mia Yim as well as Ivelisse from Highspots.


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> speaking of Black Friday, my wish list for those sales is getting pretty long. Not too mention my many impulse buys I'm sure I will be making.


My Black Friday list is rather small compared to last year. Probably just the Kevin Steen Shows. Maybe an order with SMV depending on what shows are out by then, and if they have the Airborne/Sami/Ego BOTIs out by then. May make an order with Gabe if he's got anything "new" out.




Even Flow said:


> Bored at the moment with nothing decent to watch, so I just bought the Video Download of Diva Diaries with Mia Yim as well as Ivelisse from Highspots.


Let me know how those are. I'm contemplating getting those but Highspots is a bitch for international shipping.

-----

I think I may have gotten over my unexplainable dislike for ROH last night. Was bored last night and popped in Ring Of Hardcore and enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would. Watched every match up until the ROH/CZW Cage Of Death (Which I only stopped watching because it was 1am and I had to work today). I may actually check out more of the older ROH shows/comps.


----------



## Corey

^^^ ROH up until Best in the World 2011 was such an amazing company. It really epitomized everything you'd want from a wrestling company. Top notch wrestling, great storylines, fantastic booking, amazing crops of talent, etc. Everything after that can fuck off though. No longer a fan of the company.

Damn, that 2CW iFFV looks like it's gonna be hella long. But hey, enough of it interests me that I'll tune in. Although the two title matches look extremely meh to me.


----------



## Platt

My Blackfriday shopping list is stupidly big already :$


----------



## smitlick

The Mia Yim shoot is ok. Nothing special but it has the series with Greg Excellent on it if you haven't seen it


----------



## Groovemachine

New ROH Honor Roll is up. Somehow Adam Cole got even sexier as champ. My wife's got her work cut out for her tonight...


----------



## KingCrash

Yup, Adam Cole's definitely in the hot tub.

Looking at that show Monster Mafia/reDRagon, a straight up Steen/Jacobs & Cole vs. a guy like ACH would make it worth a look.


----------



## sXeMope

I really like that Monster Mafia is blowing up. Though I've never seen them compete together yet, Page is the perfect douchebag/chickenshit heel and Alexander kind of reminds me of a Canadian Brian Cage, and while I'm not sure if she's with them in ROH, Seleziya kind of reminds me of Chyna. Except she's actually attractive.




Jack Evans 187 said:


> ^^^ ROH up until Best in the World 2011 was such an amazing company. It really epitomized everything you'd want from a wrestling company. Top notch wrestling, great storylines, fantastic booking, amazing crops of talent, etc. Everything after that can fuck off though. No longer a fan of the company.


I'm a strange guy when it comes to wrestling. The littlest things can throw me off. Bad commentary, or commentary that's hard to listen to (too loud, not loud enough, muffled), lighting of an arena, the look of the ring, etc. Really basic simple stuff. For the longest time I disliked AIW purely because their ring looked horrible. I think I actually bought Hell On Earth 8 after realizing that Eric Ryan played Kirst in PRIME. Took a while to get used to it but they're currently one of my favorite promotions and their latest DVDs is a shoe-in for my SMV cart. DGUSA is another one. I haven't seen a lot of shows, but every show I've seen has horrible lighting, or maybe it's the reflection from the ring. Looks really horrible. My mood also affects how much I enjoy something. Sometimes I just don't feel like watching something and enjoy it less. Maybe my prior experiences with ROH have been one, or a combination of those. But throughout the Ring Of Hardcore DVD I didn't really get that at all. The only negative I've experienced thus far is that the older footage has rather shaky camera work (Which I let slide considering it's age), and the ROH/CZW COD has no commentary.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

What on Earth happened to ROH..


----------



## Last Chancery

Canadian said:


> What on Earth happened to ROH..


Sinclair happened, that's what. They bought out the company right after BITW '11, and from there things went down the tubes in a heartbeat.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> I'm a strange guy when it comes to wrestling. The littlest things can throw me off. Bad commentary, or commentary that's hard to listen to (too loud, not loud enough, muffled), lighting of an arena, the look of the ring, etc. Really basic simple stuff. For the longest time I disliked AIW purely because their ring looked horrible. I think I actually bought Hell On Earth 8 after realizing that Eric Ryan played Kirst in PRIME. Took a while to get used to it but they're currently one of my favorite promotions and their latest DVDs is a shoe-in for my SMV cart. DGUSA is another one. I haven't seen a lot of shows, but every show I've seen has horrible lighting, or maybe it's the reflection from the ring. Looks really horrible. My mood also affects how much I enjoy something. Sometimes I just don't feel like watching something and enjoy it less. Maybe my prior experiences with ROH have been one, or a combination of those. But throughout the Ring Of Hardcore DVD I didn't really get that at all. The only negative I've experienced thus far is that the older footage has rather shaky camera work (Which I let slide considering it's age), and the ROH/CZW COD has no commentary.


Oh don't worry I'm the same way man. Some of the DGUSA shows have absolutely awful lighting (it seemed to get worse and worse after the first show which was pleasing to the eye) and commentary volume is a reason why I now stay away from PWX. That shit is WAY too loud.



Canadian said:


> What on Earth happened to ROH..





Last Chancery said:


> Sinclair happened, that's what. They bought out the company right after BITW '11, and from there things went down the tubes in a heartbeat.


Yep. Everyone thought it was a step in the right direction, then shit just got worse and worse until we all gave up.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

So what's the indy scene like now? I last watched when Black was on top of ROH and some of the Steenerico stuff. I like some PWG action. I watched PWG Ten, Willie Mack looks to me like a top dog imo, I think he has a lot in him. Rich Swan is alright too. Who's the people looking to replace the Aries', Danielson's, and Nigel's of the indy scene?


----------



## sXeMope

Canadian said:


> So what's the indy scene like now? I last watched when Black was on top of ROH and some of the Steenerico stuff. I like some PWG action. I watched PWG Ten, Willie Mack looks to me like a top dog imo, I think he has a lot in him. Rich Swan is alright too. Who's the people looking to replace the Aries', Danielson's, and Nigel's of the indy scene?


Kevin Steen and Johnny Gargano are guys I'd consider to be "on top" right now when it comes to the indies. I think the problem we've been facing in the last few years are that guys are signed before they really get to the level of Danielson, Aries, Nigel, etc.

Anybody know anyone (reliable) who sells the Anatomy Of A Feud: ROH vs. CZW set? From what I can find, it was made by SecondComing but from my searches I haven't really been able to find much in the way of how to contact him. I know it's on the torrent sites, but it's dead on XWT and I'm not on PWT. I've asked for it to be re-seeded, but I'm willing to pay for it if I can't get it re-seeded.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Border Wars 2013*

1. C&C Wrestle Factory vs ACH & Tadarius Thomas
***1/4

2. Mike Bennett vs Roderick Strong
**1/2

3. BJ Whitmer vs Rhett Titus
**

4. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs SCUM
***1/4

5. Eddie Edwards vs Taiji Ishimori
****

6. Matt Taven vs Mark Briscoe
**

7. Davey Richards vs Paul London
***1/2

8. Jay Briscoe vs Adam Cole
***1/4​


----------



## Mattyb2266

Rewatched a few random matches over the last couple days, tried to pick matches I've only seen once or twice.

CZW - High Stakes 4
Drake Younger vs. B-Boy - ***3/4

ROH - Race to the Top Tournament Finals
Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico - ****1/4

ROH - Final Battle 2008
Naomichi Marufuji vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****

WXW - 16 Carat Gold 2010
Matt Jackson vs. Nick Jackson - ****
Chris Hero vs. Big Van Walter - ***3/4


----------



## Obfuscation

New thread, eh? Well random bit to mention:

PWG Is Your Body Ready? was a better show than expected. Yet to watch the ironman, but will soon. Probably tonight. Or tomorrow. I've been busy. 

I can see why some would dislike _(or hate)_ the opener, but I thought RockNES Monsters were actually the reason why I managed to have some fun with it on the second watch. Never seen a match where I liked Johnny Yuma more than Brian Cage. Not even in the RockNES vs Fightin Taylor-Boys tags. 

Davey vs O'Reilly was bleh, but at least not AS awful as it is in ROH or AAW with those two. PWG crowd made portions pop. If the match would have been short, I probably would have been fine with it. Like five minutes of their strike exchanges and crap. All about the select sequences in that one. It's crap for an extended period, something good happens, crap, etc. Finish looked slick for those two; with the right guy going over too. I don't want to see it again, however, this was the most tolerable "Team Ambition" _(gosh I hate that)_ combo seen ever. Good ol PWG. Helps with the crowd & commentary. 

FIST vs Dojo Bros was FUN. Chuck Taylor getting on commentary for a brief moment = :mark: Fuck you who hate him. You know who you are. JERKS. 

Recall some saying Steen vs Younger was underwhelming, however I didn't see it. Another match where it went about the way I expected it to. They thrashed each other and I was digging it. Death Valley Driver spot on the apron blew my mind. 

Speaking of blowing minds, the Young Bucks tag. Those guys deserve to be punished by the roster on how they make everyone else look bad simply by comparison. You can't stop 'em. I'd hate to be on a show and have to follow them up. Del Sol was top notch here on his last night. Looked like the biggest threat. Fox didn't do anything except for some logical moments in the end, so that worked. Only part of the match I didn't like was when he was on offense for about two minutes; that sucked. But it was over quickly and that was for the best. Excalibur & Chuck Taylor burying Fox on commentary was the greatest part though. FINALLY someone says the things I say.


----------



## Corey

Did you laugh hysterically at Fox's weak ass strike attempts? Cause I did. 

Gave **** to both tag matches, both loaded with superkicks and both equally awesome.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Not a fan of Fox lol.

I love playing as PWG in EWR/TEW an adding a midcard title called the Guerrila Warfare title, yeah I'm so original eat me LOL

Anyways, I loved PWG Ten, the World title match was eh though, the opener was fantastic, definite thriller and more exciting than a lot of the middle. Candice/Ryan put on hilarious performance and Willie Mack is just spectacular in my opinion.


----------



## Last Chancery

Did Davey and O'Reilly ever go one-on-one in AAW? I don't believe so, though I can see how their tag stuff would make people spew.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Did you laugh hysterically at Fox's weak ass strike attempts? Cause I did.
> 
> Gave **** to both tag matches, both loaded with superkicks and both equally awesome.


Oh of course. I always gave Fox shit for his awful strikes. Glad both Excalibur & Taylor called him out on it.

_"It's like a Michael Jackson dance move."_

:lmao



Last Chancery said:


> Did Davey and O'Reilly ever go one-on-one in AAW? I don't believe so, though I can see how their tag stuff would make people spew.


Yeah, I was only referring to their tag team work.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Free leech on XWT until October 7th. Yesss.


----------



## Obfuscation

Time to nab it all.


----------



## sXeMope

Great to hear about that free leech. Noticed some Extreme Rising iso's showed up on the tracker a few days ago. Was gonna buy them from a trader but if I can get them for free I'll take it.

If anyone has, and can seed the 10 disc ROH vs. CZW feud comp I'll love you forever.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

BOLA started shipping today too. Yesyesyes.


----------



## Even Flow

Looks like Highspots are doing what RF has been doing, with In The Ring With...


----------



## Platt

sXeMope said:


> If anyone has, and can seed the 10 disc ROH vs. CZW feud comp I'll love you forever.


I'll second this started downloading it this morning, got to 1.6% then it stopped


----------



## Flux

Day one of freeleech and I've downloaded:

Evolve 7
Evolve 8
FWE No Limits
PWX Declaration of Independence 2
The Kendrick Theory

and I'm just about to start the best of AAW 2011.

It's a good day.


----------



## SKT T1 Blank

Even Flow said:


> Looks like Highspots are doing what RF has been doing, with In The Ring With...


I WANNA WATCH THE FULL THING


----------



## blink_41sum_182

FluxCapacitor said:


> Day one of freeleech and I've downloaded:
> 
> Evolve 7
> Evolve 8
> FWE No Limits
> PWX Declaration of Independence 2
> The Kendrick Theory
> 
> and I'm just about to start the best of AAW 2011.
> 
> It's a good day.


So far I got all the Kevin Steen shows. Any recs anyone?


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> I'll second this started downloading it this morning, got to 1.6% then it stopped


I'm at 1.6 as well. 640mb downloaded, 640mb uploaded. PM'd the original uploader asking if he can re-seed but I'm not sure if he did. Perhaps that's where the 1.6% came from.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Where'd you guys find that CZW-ROH thing? The section in here?


----------



## sXeMope

It's on XWT but it's pretty much dead. Looks like an amazing set too. I've been trying to find the guy who made it to potentially purchase it if the torrent doesn't gain some life but all I can find is that it was made by a guy named SecondComing. 


I've seen a few mention it, but how does the story with PWG stopping replying to emails usually end? I made an order in March and it still hasn't arrived. Emailed in July, and got a rather typical response saying they'd look into it and haven't received anything since. I'll probably grab the shows I ordered from XWT during the FL week, but it's still money out of my pocket.


----------



## smitlick

Pretty sure I know someone that has the 10 Disc set of ROH vs CZW if anyone's wanting to pay for it. PM me.


----------



## Obfuscation

lol a shoot with Matt Striker. That's probably the most obnoxious thing you can watch.


----------



## Snapdragon

HayleySabin said:


> lol a shoot with Matt Striker. That's probably the most obnoxious thing you can watch.


Matt Striker has a fantastic mind for wrestling. It's worth a watch for anyone in or wanting to get into wrestling.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sounds subjective.


----------



## Platt

sXeMope said:


> It's on XWT but it's pretty much dead. Looks like an amazing set too. I've been trying to find the guy who made it to potentially purchase it if the torrent doesn't gain some life but all I can find is that it was made by a guy named SecondComing.
> 
> 
> I've seen a few mention it, but how does the story with PWG stopping replying to emails usually end? I made an order in March and it still hasn't arrived. Emailed in July, and got a rather typical response saying they'd look into it and haven't received anything since. I'll probably grab the shows I ordered from XWT during the FL week, but it's still money out of my pocket.


Yeah SecondComing made it but he retired a while back and sold off all his stuff. I did own it on DVD at one point but sold it cos I thought I'd never watch it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Anyone heard any reports on the latest AAW show? Had some top looking matches on the card. Kingston vs Jacobs, being the main. That HAS to be furious.


----------



## EmbassyForever

FluxCapacitor said:


> Day one of freeleech and I've downloaded:
> 
> Evolve 7
> Evolve 8
> FWE No Limits
> PWX Declaration of Independence 2
> The Kendrick Theory
> 
> and I'm just about to start the best of AAW 2011.
> 
> It's a good day.


I've downloaded so much shit :homer

PWX DOC2 (the show with Ciampa/Alexnader, Corino/Steen and Evertt/Konley)
ROH vs CZW DVD
YouShoot with Awesome Kong
WWE The Ladder Match DVD
The Best Of Christian in TNA
The Return Of The Icon: Sting's best in TNA
NJPW latest iPPV

Now I just need the time to actually watch all of this.


----------



## FITZ

So I cashed in my change the other day and had like $25. I bought the Cabana/Pearce 7 Levels of Hate DVD off Amazon with my gift card. I'm really not sure what to expect as I don't think I've seen Pearce wrestle in a couple years and it's been a while since I've seen a serious Colt Cabana. I'll be posting a review on it for sure once I get it and watch it.

I'm really not sure what to expect from it. I'm hoping that they have these really cool, old school, hate filled matches but part of me is concerned about what I ordered. 

The other thing that interested me is that it comes with a documentary. Now if this is a kayfabe documentary I'm going to be really annoyed and I doubt I'll sit through it. I really don't see that being the case though. I spent $25 on the DVD so I'm hoping that the price is so high because took the effort to make a documentary that is actually worth seeing.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't think it's a kayfabe documentary since from what I've read they go into why the 7 Levels ended the way they did. I've been on the fence buying it since other things pop up but it might go into my Black Friday list.

And ROH is having a Buy 3 Get 1 Free Comp sale until Friday at midnight. Of course they do that after I get the SBG Best Of a couple of days before.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah I looked up some reviews and it's not in kayfabe by any means. Pearce produced it. At first it sounds like it's an interview with Pearce and Cabana talking about what they wanted to do with the belt. That alone sounds interesting as the NWA belt is a pretty unique title in today's world of wrestling so hearing how two wrestlers planned on booking it should be cool. Once the ownership change happens they cover that in detail as well (which explains why Colt didn't say too much about it on his podcast). 

Going to be honest. I bought the DVD for the matches and now I'm looking forward to the documentary more. 

It does sound like ROH has some pretty great comps out. If I buy anything from them I could see myself buying a few of those.


----------



## sXeMope

Definitely gonna have to take advantage of that ROH sale. I have a list of about 10 or more comps I want and this sale will certainly help cut down on my Black Friday purchases.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH Comp sell? Oh shoot. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black are needed. No idea what else to look for, but the options are quite high.


----------



## Corey

Buy 3, Get 1 Free isn't even that good of a deal though.  That's like $70 for 4 comps.


----------



## Obfuscation

But something will eventually be...FREE. The clincher for anything.


----------



## RKing85

exactly. throw the word in free and people will bite. I think people will be much more likely to buy 3 dvd's for 20 each and get 1 free than they are if they were to just buy 4 dvd's at $15 each.


----------



## Groovemachine

Thoughts on some of the recent Kevin Steen Shows:

- Eddie Edwards one was probably the weakest. Edwards isn't terribly charismatic; Steen does a good job of trying to get him to come out of his shell, but it's a bit like trying to get blood out of a stone. Steen's still awesome; he has a particularly hilarious story about Ricky Marvin in a restaurant in England that almost makes it worth going through the whole show.

- Excalibur, on the other hand, was quite possibly one of the best, right up there with the Elgin edition. Steen and Excalibur show great camaraderie, much like in their PWG commentary, so this is a blast from start to finish. Some excellent CZW stories and of course a good chunk about PWG, this gets a big recommendation from me.

- The Paul London edition is rather shorter and they hardly go into biographical details (partly because it's been covered in the shoots with Kendrick, but also because London and Steen talk about random shit for the first 40 miutes) but there's still lots of fun to be had. I loved Steen talking about the time he bullied AR Fox into doing flips backstage. Steen seemed to revere London which was quite 'cute'; I wouldn't say he was star-struck but he was treating him with a respect and admiration we haven't seen with his other pals he's done the shows with. Of course, there's a ton of random, crazy stuff that we've come to expect from Paul London, so London fans are gonna love this, no doubt.


----------



## Obfuscation

A DVD of Steen & Excalibur shooting the shit legit sounds like something I must watch.

omg & it's on XWT with the London edition. :mark:


----------



## EmbassyForever

Strong vs London announced for ROH Glory By Honor.


----------



## Obfuscation

London vs an opponent I like in ROH. Finally.

Down.


----------



## Groovemachine

London selling Strong's flipping backbreaker finisher is going to be incredible.


----------



## Obfuscation

I fear for Paul London's life if he takes it. Which he probably will.

yesssssssssss


----------



## KingCrash

EmbassyForever said:


> Strong vs London announced for ROH Glory By Honor.


More then makes up for THE BATTLE OF THE PILEDRIVERS.

I also like Monster Mafia getting a match at the tapings and Jacobs eventually getting a title shot at Cole.


----------



## sXeMope

I watched the When Worlds Collide RF shoot with New Jack, Honky Tonk Man and Iron Sheik. Really nothing special other than the bit about Chris Benoit and Sheik going off on Abdullah The Butcher. I've never seen a full Sheik interview, and really this kind of ruined it for me. Watching 2 minute clips on YouTube of him going off is funny, but over an hour of him doing it gets really boring and feels like a character for some cheap laughs.

Also included a lot I don't particularly like. For whatever reason, Rob let them arrange a drug deal during the taping, and even left the camera running. Just seems really unprofessional IMO.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> Also included a lot I don't particularly like. For whatever reason, Rob let them arrange a drug deal during the taping, and even left the camera running. Just seems really unprofessional IMO.


That's pretty ridiculous. Do they blur anyone's faces or anything?


----------



## sXeMope

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That's pretty ridiculous. Do they blur anyone's faces or anything?


Nobody was shown. They left the camera running while New Jack called the guy. They were actually kicked out of the hotel before he could show up. Overall, the interview really isn't that professional and would definitely leave a bad taste in someones mouth if it was the first RF interview they watched. You end up seeing Iron Sheiks ass at least 10 times.


----------



## Obfuscation

New Jack was the one trying to score the drugs?

if so: :lmao


----------



## RKing85

heard a few people who were disapointed with the Seven Levels of Hate DVD. 

Bryan and Vinny on Observer especially disliked it, but they are not the only ones.

Sounds like a documentary that would have been a good 1 hour documentary is stretched into a dull two hour documentary.


----------



## Lane

Watching EVOLVE 24. I will NEVER get tired of Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak matches. Those two can do no wrong against each other and everytime they've had matches its been the second best if not the best match on the shows their on.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dug their match from National Pro Wrestling Day this year. One of the few I actually didn't think was a piece of crap, tbhayley.


----------



## Lane

Im also watching Lethals Steen Show as im going to finish EVOLVE tomorrow. Lethals has been better than expected.


----------



## Al Borland

The Primer said:


> New Jack was the one trying to score the drugs?
> 
> if so: :lmao


Jack said it was Sheikh's idea on his You Shoot. Jack was told the guy would turn up on a bike thinking chopper or w/e the dude turned up on a push bike:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rah

BoLA is out. 

In other news, I completely forgot PWG Ten happened (even despite the reviews posted here). I'm not sure what to make of that.


----------



## Chismo

I'm five matches into Night 1... and it BLOWS.


----------



## Obfuscation

FUCK

PWG - why?


----------



## seabs

*I'm two shows behind on PWG right now and not exactly motivated to drop everything and watch them NOW. Would have thought that unthinkable this time last year.*


----------



## sXeMope

There's no way 2013 PWG can be that bad with the names they're booking, though with the shows PWG has put on in the last few years the only way you can really go is down. I haven't actually seen any 2013 PWG yet because an order I made in March still hasn't arrived and the communication hasn't been the greatest. Really sucks because I've really grown to love PWG and I'd rather support them than download the shows or buy them from a bootlegger.


----------



## Corey

I'll admit, PWG's shows this year don't excite me nearly as much on paper as the past couple years have, due to the talent booked tbh, but all 4 that I've watched this year (DDT4 up to Is Your Body Ready?) have all turned out to be great shows imo. Sure the match quality is up and down due to certain people being booked and match placement, but each show has had 2 or 3 matches that have been pretty awesome. I honestly think DDT4 has been my favorite from them because of all 3 of the Young Bucks matches & that awesome Younger/Callihan contest.

With that said, I have Ten & both nights of BOLA downloaded, but who knows when I'll get around to watching them... The indy scene these days just doesn't excite me much at all in any company frankly.


----------



## Lane

I would like to thank the dip shits at the US/Canada border for denying Monster Mafia entry so they cant make it to ROH and get a chance to break out. Seriously, they can eat a bag of dicks.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Chismo said:


> I'm five matches into Night 1... and it BLOWS.


Yeah, it's been really flat. Ciampa vs Cage was AWFUL. Best match so far is Gargano vs Mack and it wasn't fine nothing more. Next match is O'Reilly/Trent, hopefully they'll save the show.



Lane said:


> I would like to thank the dip shits at the US/Canada border for denying Monster Mafia entry so they cant make it to ROH and get a chance to break out. Seriously, they can eat a bag of dicks.





> We can't say sorry enough times.
> 
> But both shows will still kick ass! So go out & support them guys!
> 
> - Ethan Page


Was really looking forward to Kingston and Homicide vs Monster Mafia :favre3


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

There's rumors going around Twitter that Shane Matthews of 3.0. is going to retire. Have seen Maffew and Steen tweet about it so far. Nothing from the man himself tho.


----------



## EmbassyForever

MoxleyMoxx said:


> There's rumors going around Twitter that Shane Matthews of 3.0. is going to retire. Have seen Maffew and Steen tweet about it so far. Nothing from the man himself tho.


Yeah, thought so too but then I read that it's just Steen's hype to their match next week in NSPW.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

EmbassyForever said:


> Yeah, thought so too but then I read that it's just Steen's hype to their match next week in NSPW.


well I guess that explains everything then.


----------



## Chismo

sXeMope said:


> There's no way 2013 PWG can be that bad with the names they're booking, though with the shows PWG has put on in the last few years the only way you can really go is down. I haven't actually seen any 2013 PWG yet because an order I made in March still hasn't arrived and the communication hasn't been the greatest. Really sucks because I've really grown to love PWG and I'd rather support them than download the shows or buy them from a bootlegger.


I don't know, man, something happened the moment they announced that card for TEN. Those two back-to-back gimmick 3-ways for your round anniversary show, with some questionable names... The show was solid, but just "solid" is not why people watch PWG.

Finished 8 out of 9 matches from Night 1, and there are only 3 good matches. Not "very" good, just... good. You know, those *** matches you had fun watching, but won't mind if you never catch them again.


----------



## Flux

Spoiler: BOLA Night 2



The Bucks/Cole vs. Candice/Swann/Fox six man is insane. By far MOTW and top 3 PWG MOTY. Adored it. Makes me so excited for Candice/Joey vs Young Bucks at Matt Rushmore :mark:


----------



## Mattyb2266

Chismo said:


> I don't know, man, something happened the moment they announced that card for TEN. Those two back-to-back gimmick 3-ways for your round anniversary show, with some questionable names... The show was solid, but just "solid" is not why people watch PWG.
> 
> Finished 8 out of 9 matches from Night 1, and there are only 3 good matches. Not "very" good, just... good. You know, those *** matches you had fun watching, but won't mind if you never catch them again.


I thought everyone was being a little hard on bola, but the way you just described it was spot on. I had a lot of fun with Nese/ACH, Swann/Elgin, and the 6 man tag, but nothing that I'd ever watch again.


----------



## Concrete

I've got a question, is PWG still the #1 indy promotion right now even though they aren't very PWG-like right now?


----------



## seabs

*I said the hype would go down once they started using all of Gabe's guys and started losing their identity. I should probably catch up on the shows though before I sound too down on them.*


----------



## Lane

Everyone disliking PWG because thats the kulz thing to do.


----------



## FITZ

PWG is still a lot of fun. There was no way that they would be able to keep up the high level of shows they were putting on a few years ago. I mean most of those guys that were having all of those matches aren't on the scene any more. PWG is suffering from the WWE's over-fishing just like everyone else has been. 

Got my 7 Levels of Hate DVD and I'm a few matches in. I'm really enjoying it so far. I do have to say that I saw a match from Steel Domain Wrestling and I have to say that it might have the worst commentary I've ever heard.


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> I've got a question, is PWG still the #1 indy promotion right now even though they aren't very PWG-like right now?


Yep. There's no competition, unfortunately. The environment helps. You can have a shitty match and it still ends up being fun.


----------



## Concrete

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yep. There's no competition, unfortunately. The environment helps. You can have a shitty match and it still ends up being fun.


The environment is a big factor. Seems like there are quite a few fun promotions but no one has really went to the next level which is sad. Eventually one or two of them may break out in the next couple of years and then the scene would be more competitive and flat out better. But right now PWG is still king of the mountain in my eyes as well.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Eh nothing PWG could really do about losing so many guys over the last few years. The entire US Indy scene is missing guys of the level of talent of Danielson, Generico, The Kings, etc.

There weren't many better options than the guys they brought in out there. Who is really missing from their roster on the American indy scene that they could be using? Only guys I'd really like to see are some of the Chikara guys (Jig, Shard, King, The Colony mostly.) 

Besides everyone always says they should use more of the So Cal guys but outside of the ones who get work in the other major promotions and Willie Mack most of those So Cal guys are the weakest on the roster when they get any type of featured match.

I think PWG is fine, but I like the Gabe guys (except Fox really, and he's done some fun stuff in PWG.) Especially outside of the usually boring DGUSA/Evolve environment.


----------



## Lane

Speaking of PWG, Dino Winwood mentioned this tonight about Quicksilver and Chris Bosh

Quicksilver: Has a kid now and hates wrestling. Doing well for himself
Bosh: Went off the grid and moved to Texas.


----------



## Chismo

Spoiler: BOLA N1 REVIEW












*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2013: Night 1*

*(2013/8/30)*


1.	*Round 1*: Kevin Steen vs. Chuck Taylor

**


2.	*Round 1*: Brian Cage vs. Tommaso Ciampa

*3/4


3.	*Round 1*: Johnny Gargano vs. Willie Mack

**3/4


4.	*Round 1*: Roderick Strong vs. AR Fox

***1/4


5.	*Round 1*: Joey Ryan vs. Drake Younger

**


6.	*Round 1*: ACH vs. Tony Nese

***1/4


7.	*Round 1*: Kyle O’Reilly vs. Trent?

***


8.	*Round 1*: Michael Elgin vs. Rich Swann

***1/4


9.	Adam Cole & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. TJ Perkins & Forever Hooligans (Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov)

***1/2


Eh, the last third saved the show… kind of. Odd booking, some match-ups were questionable and clearly lacked chemistry, not the BOLA material at all. The common flaws that hurt almost every match were the lack of heat, bland storytelling, comedy overstaying its welcome, etc. This was a second letdown from PWG in a row, mind you, and not even close to the last year’s opening night.​


----------



## seabs

*Spoiler tags for BOLA for a week or so guys.*


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Lane said:


> Speaking of PWG, Dino Winwood mentioned this tonight about Quicksilver and Chris Bosh
> 
> Quicksilver: Has a kid now and hates wrestling. Doing well for himself
> *Bosh: Went off the grid and moved to Texas.*




#LIONCOCK


----------



## Chismo

Okay, two matches into Night 2, and things improved, drastically. Those two matches had more quality than whole Night 1 combined. ***1/2 and ****1/4. Hopefully this is the sign that TEN and Night 1 were two minor hiccups, and nothing more.


----------



## Corey

Did you ever post a review for TEN, Chismo? I just remember reading a post in the MOTYC thread about nothing hitting the **** mark.


----------



## Lane

Everyone needs to see the 4 way tag from BEYOND Americanrana. Batshit at its fullest.


----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Did you ever post a review for TEN, Chismo? I just remember reading a post in the MOTYC thread about nothing hitting the **** mark.


No. I'm looking through my Word documents as we speak, and can't find it. I guess I have to rewatch it down the road, eh...


----------



## Rah

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Did you ever post a review for TEN, Chismo? I just remember reading a post in the MOTYC thread about nothing hitting the **** mark.


Just finished watching the show and I enjoyed it.

Everything between the opener and O'Reilly/TJ was awful but the rest was super fun. Opener was full of botches, called and contrived spots as well as stupid shit but it was damn entertaining. TJ/Kyle had some fun exchanges and it came off a lot better than the trailer made it seem. Nothing exactly turned me off. The last two matches were crazy shit, though. Not as crazy as previous guerrilla warfare or three-way ladder tags but still fun as all shit. Nothing MotYC but I really, really enjoyed myself and that's something I do not get from any other major US Indy show. So there.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> Speaking of PWG, Dino Winwood mentioned this tonight about Quicksilver and Chris Bosh
> 
> Quicksilver: Has a kid now and hates wrestling. Doing well for himself
> Bosh: Went off the grid and moved to Texas.


Quicksilver burned his gear as well IIRC. I think Super Dragon said that in his Q&A on the PWG board last year.

Bosh living off the grid is really surprising. Typically when I think of the type of people who'd do that, they're the complete opposite of what Bosh is.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Anybody heard anything new about the upcoming BOTI's? Like Callihan's and Irish Airbornes?


----------



## smitlick

*EVOLVE 22*

1. Caleb Konley vs Chuck Taylor
**1/4

2. Ivelisse vs Mia Yim
*1/2

3. Anthony Nese vs Tommy Taylor
***

4. The Bravado Brothers & Andrew Everett vs Los Ben Dejos & Shane Strickland
**1/2

5. AR Fox vs Lince Dorado
***1/2

6. Brian Cage vs Derek Ryze
N/R

7. Brian Cage vs Jon Davis
*3/4

8. Johnny Gargano vs Samuray Del Sol
***3/4

9. The Young Bucks vs EITA & Tomahawk T.T.
****​


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> Quicksilver burned his gear as well IIRC. I think Super Dragon said that in his Q&A on the PWG board last year.


Not surprising considering how he had to retire due to concussions. Think he got knocked loopy in a match with Davey and Strong and that was his last match.


 *Ring Of Honor - Japan’s Finest*


*10/2/02*
The Amazing Red vs. Ikuto Hidaka - **3/4

*12/27/03 - All Japan Tag Team Titles*
The Great Muta & Arashi vs. Christopher Daniels & Dan Maff - **3/4

*10/2/05*
Kenta Kobashi & Homicide vs. Samoa Joe & Low Ki - ****1/4

*3/30/06*
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs. Dragon Kid & Genki Horiguchi - ***1/4

*3/31/06*
Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito) vs. CIMA, Naruki Doi, & Masato Yoshino - ****1/2

*5/13/06*
Colt Cabana vs. Kikutaro - N/A

*12/22/06 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Christopher Daniels & Matt Sydal vs. CIMA & Shingo - ****

*3/30/07 - ROH vs. Dragon Gate*
CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka, Dragon Kid & Ryo Saito vs. Austin Aries, Delirious, Claudio Castagnoli & Rocky Romero - ****

*3/31/07*
CIMA, Susumu Yokosuka & Shingo vs. Dragon Kid, Ryo Saito & Masaaki Mochizuki - ****1/4

*4/28/07 - ROH World Title*
Takeshi Morishima vs. Shingo - ****1/4

*11/2/07*
Naomichi Marufuji & Takeshi Morishima vs. Mitsuharu Misawa & KENTA - ***

*3/29/08*
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. BxB Hulk & Shingo - ****1/4

*3/29/08*
Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & Genki Horiguchi vs. CIMA, Dragon Kid, & Ryo Saito - ****1/2

*4/18/08*
The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) vs. Austin Aries & Kota Ibushi - ***3/4

*5/9/08 - NOAH vs. ROH*
Takeshi Morishima, Naomichi Marufuji, & Go Shiozaki vs. The No Remorse Corps (Roderick Strong, Davey Richards, & Rocky Romero) - ****

*12/26/08*
Kensuke Sasaki & Katsuhiko Nakajima vs. Brent Albright & Roderick Strong - ***1/2

*1/29/10*
Austin Aries vs. Jushin Liger - ***1/2

*4/1/11*
Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Sara Del Rey and Serena Deeb - **3/4

*4/2/11 - SHIMMER Tag Team Titles*
Hiroyo Matsumoto & Ayumi Kurihara vs. Daizee Haze & Tomoka Nakagawa - **3/4​


----------



## Chismo

Spoiler: BOLA 2013: Night 2












*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2013: Night 2*

*(2013/8/31)*


1.	*Quarter-Finals*: Brian Cage vs. Drake Younger

_This was only 7 min long, but damn, such an adrenaline rush we’re talking about here. Drake is at his best when working the underdog role, and Cage is at his best when tossing smaller opponents around. Well, that happened here, very good match._

***1/2


2.	*Quarter-Finals*: Kevin Steen vs. Johnny Gargano

_Great match between these two, as expected. They approached the match sooo different than Night 1, no comedy, just mayhem and violence. Very exciting, dramatic and STIFF match._

*****1/4*


3.	*Quarter-Finals*: Roderick Strong vs. Michael Elgin

_Good match that could’ve been great without some stupid fillers and shit._

***1/4


4.	*Quarter-Finals*: ACH vs. Kyle O’Reilly

_Again, good match, however there was a black hole of dullness, 6-7 min long, but there was also a pile of cool shit, very action packed match that almost went into overkill waters, but shit, two or three jawdropping counters in the climax saved it._

***1/4


5.	Best Friends (Chuck Taylor, Joey Ryan & Trent?) vs. Tommaso Ciampa, Willie Mack & B-Boy

_Chikara, fun, grenades, etc._

N/A


6.	*Semi-Finals*: Michael Elgin vs. Johnny Gargano

_I expect some dudes giving this **** and more, also expect dudes giving this * at best. Long ass match, I’d call it "good" overall, however, they packed so many things in there, it was crazy. Would've been a bonafide classic with 7-8 min less._

***


7.	*Semi-Finals*: Kyle O’Reilly vs. Drake Younger

_Solid match, nothing more. Sume really stupid shit stuff, though._

**3/4


8.	Adam Cole & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Candice LeRae, AR Fox & Rich Swann

_Superkicks, sexual harassment, Nick Fucking Jackson, tope con hilos, suicidal tendencies, cock suplexes… Incredible match, ****1/2 because of many superkicks. _

*****1/2*


9.	*FINALS*: Michael Elgin vs. Kyle O’Reilly

_First of all, Kyle O’Reilly does THE WORST triangle chokes ever. Second of all, where the fuck did that Nigel stuff come from? Like, seriously, what the fuck is wrong with people? Anyway, thank fuck this was their 3rd match on the show. And, why is that? Well, my young padawan, you see - they were fucking EXHAUSTED, which means reduced shitbag of tricks, which means more coherent and logical structure, which means struggle and hard-earned transitions, which means BETTER MATCH, bitch. Great slugfest, a pleasant surprise. However, fucking fpalm at the miserable attempt of recreating the Shibata/Ishii magic, I wish North American wrestlers didn’t have internet._

******


POST-MATCH MAYHEM: _Oh! My! God! One of the best PWG moments ever._


What a major improvement over Night 1, this was great.​


----------



## obby

i'm really behind on PWG

catch up time


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Dragons Reign*

1. The American Wolves vs RD Evans & QT Marshall
**1/2

2. Tommaso Ciampa vs Vinny Marseglia
**1/2

3. Matt Taven vs Tadarius Thomas
**1/4

4. Michael Elgin vs ACH
****

5. Dalton Castle vs Jimmy Nutts
N/R

6. Rhett Titus vs Kevin Steen
***

7. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer vs Roderick Strong
***

8. Jay Lethal vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

9. reDRagon vs The Briscoe Brothers
***1/2​


----------



## Bruce L

Yes, I still have ROH DVDs for sale.


*Night of Champions *(3/22/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251351613516?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Survival of the Fittest 2004 *(6/24/2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251353212741?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*This Means War *(10/29/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251351614145?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251351613572?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor I *(3/31/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251353213077?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Better Than Our Best *(4/1/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251353213556?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2 *(12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251351613643?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251351613694?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: Finale *(3/4/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251353213855?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned *(5/12/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251351613762?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Death Before Dishonor V, Night 1 *(8/10/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251353214208?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251351613818?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned II *(6/7/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251353214562?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Seventh Anniversary Show *(3/21/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251353214948?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem III *(6/13/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251351613918?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Final Countdown Tour: Boston *(9/25/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251353215316?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Obfuscation

Finished Callihan vs Cole Iron Man match. Absolutely brilliant the entire time. I'm not surprised. Too bad Callihan left for WWE. He was easily the lock as PWG MVP. Now it's going to retain with the Young Bucks without much competition. Not a slight to other tops there like Cole & Steen, but c'mon. Obvious.

I swear, I dug Is Your Body Ready? more than both ASW shows this year. ASW was hit or miss for me on both nights. A lot of shit mixed in with some great stuff. Used to only the great stuff when it comes to PWG.


----------



## sXeMope

Got a bunch of UWA Hardcore shows from a trader. I have all shows with bar one or two. Just reading the match cards while I put them on some case sleeves I whipped up is making me excited. :mark: Also managed to get 90% of the DVDs I need to make the Sami Callihan Farewell comp I'm working on.

I watched Danny Havoc's third shoot a couple of nights ago. Pretty interesting. He has some really good ideas overall IMO. Just curious - I've heard a lot about it but never heard any specifics: What did Rory Mondo do on his first trip to Japan that got him so much heat?


----------



## Lane

Ill pretend you said 18 is putting out the following titles soon
*Shoot interview with Steve Keirn 
*Shoot Interview with Bruce Prichard 
*Shoot Interview with Paul Roma 
*MAJOR MYSTERY SHOOT coming in Jan 2014 already filmed!!
*Shoot Interview with DJ Hyde
*Shoot Interview with Masada 
*In the Ring with Terry Funk and Manny Fernandez
*Shoot interview with Angelina Love 
*Backstage Pass/shoot with Matt Tremont 
*Best of Jerry Lynn IPPV Special 
*Tons of new Best of ECW DVD's


----------



## sXeMope

ECW Best-Ofs and the Tremont DVD may interest me depending on what the content is. I think the only one that I'll likely buy is the DJ Hyde shoot (Assuming SMV doesn't do one) if for nothing else than to listen to him talk himself up like he's some kind of Wrestling God.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sami Callihan farewell set? O rly...


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Just curious - I've heard a lot about it but never heard any specifics: What did Rory Mondo do on his first trip to Japan that got him so much heat?


I don't know for sure but there are rumors that he almost cost CZW the BJW deal again by being a complete dick during his first tour in there.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Spoiler: PWG BOLA Night 1 REVIEW



Gonna preface this by saying PWG is my favorite company ever so I'm not trying to be cool and hate on PWG (in fact, I disagree with a lot of people on here all the time) but this show was pretty bad (wrestling wise) - some of the comedy stuff was gold though. 


PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2013

Night 1:

1. Kevin Steen vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Giants Hat - ***** (just kidding - but so fun and awesome)
2. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Brian Cage - DUD
3. Johnny Gargano vs. Willie Mack - ** 3/4
4. AR Fox vs. Roderick Strong - ***
5. Joey Ryan vs. Drake Younger vs. Jolly Ranchers vs. Legos - N/A (funny though)
6. ACH vs. Anthony Neese - *** 1/2
7. Trent vs. Kyle O'Reilly - *** 1/4
8. Michael Elgin vs. Rich Swann - ***
9. Young Bucks and Adam Cole vs. Forever Hooligans and TJ Perkins - *** 1/4


Opener was so funny and entertaining. One of the best opening matches EVER. 2nd match was really bad and sloppy. Ciampa dropping Cage on his head then they continued and it was sluggish with no selling. Didn't really like anything about this match. Gargano/Mack had some cool moments - OK match. Fox/Strong was pretty good but not great. Drake/Ryan was nothing special until the Jolly Ranchers and Legos. Then things got awesome! Funny stuff. ACH/Neese was great. Started off really good - just evenly matched trying to one up each other. I think it went a little too long and things started going downhill after the knee injury and some things didn't really make sense (ACH ignoring the knee and Neese using the knee to hit him in the face) but overall, the best match of the night. O'Really/Trent went on too long but it was pretty good. Elgin/Swann was good but it just felt like they had some great moments but then it kinda slowed down and got boring, then it got good again, then it got boring, then the finish seemed out of nowhere. Just paced weird. Elgin dancing was hilarious though. Main event was pretty good - but that's it? The opener was hilarious, the Joey Ryan/Younger match was funny, the ACH/Neese match was really good and most of the matches were solid but, that was probably the worst PWG show I've ever seen. I feel like PWG used to have the perfect mix of comedy and wrestling and there was maybe too much comedy in this one and it affected the wrestling. Nothing went above *** 1/2, which is shocking. Weird. Let's hope night 2 is better.


----------



## Obfuscation

It's an absolute joy to see the 2010 edition of King of Trios is holding up like I remember. Oh these are the best days when slamming through the Chikara shows of the past.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Spoiler: BOLA REVIEW



*PWG BOLA 2013 Night 1 Review:*

Steen/Taylor: *** (Fun match and perfect opener for BOLA, wish they focused a little more in wrestling but still good way to open the tourny)

Cage/Ciampa - * (Holy hell... this match really sucked. what an ugly-looking power bomb outside.. those indy guys won't learn from the BJ Whitmer incident huh?)

Mack/Gargano - ***

Fox/Strong - **1/2

Ryan/Younger - Skipped

Nese/ACH - **3/4 (awesome beginning to the match, the rest was kinda slow which was weird to this kind of match, still pretty good but I wish it was more chaotic)

O'Reilly/Trent - ***3/4 (MOTN, O'Reilly is so much better as sympathetic babyface, it was Trent's best match in the indies so far)

Elgin/Swann - **3/4

Young Bucks and Cole/Forever Holligans and TJP - ***1/2


----------



## smitlick

*AAW Path of Redemption 2013*

1. Samuray Del Sol vs Louis Lyndon
***1/2

2. ACH vs Juntai Miller
***1/4

3. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
**

4. Sami Callihan vs Shane Hollister
***1/2

5. Keith Walker, Lamar Titan & Tweek Phoenix vs The Northstache Express & Ryan Boz
**3/4

6. Michael Elgin vs Mat Fitchett
***1/4

7. ACH vs Samuray Del Sol
***1/2

8. Jerry Lynn, Rhino & Arik Cannon vs The Irish Airborne & Silas Young
***​


----------



## Obfuscation

I was gravely let down by ACH vs Del Sol, personally. 

Willing to give it another watch though. Perhaps it was one of those weird off key things on a first time viewing. b/c I still can't believe they had a match and I wasn't feeling it.


----------



## sXeMope

The Primer said:


> Sami Callihan farewell set? O rly...


The idea came to me when we were talking about Sami's new SMV BOTI in the old thread, and I couldn't get it out of my head. I figured that even if SMV did use that idea, it wouldn't be complete because they can't use PWG/EVOLVE/DGUSA and the obsessive completest in me wouldn't allow that.


----------



## Cabanarama

EmbassyForever said:


> Strong vs London announced for ROH Glory By Honor.


Pass...
if they couldn't put together a good match in PWG, they sure as hell aren't going to do it in Ring of Honor


----------



## Corey

Cabanarama said:


> Pass...
> if they couldn't put together a good match in PWG, they sure as hell aren't going to do it in Ring of Honor


When did Strong face London in PWG...?

If it was years ago then the end result of that one shouldn't be any factor in what they can produce these days, which in mind could be awesome.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Just finished watching Matt Striker's RFVideo shoot. It was pretty interesting to hear all these stories from his Indy days because I never really read much about his days before WWE. His stories from his days in the WWE were equally as interesting too. All in all, it was a good interview. My first RFVideo shoot I've watched. 

Striker really loves the business and seems like a good guy, so I really hope to see him back in WWE at some point. Wasn't it rumored a while back that he'd start doing english commentary for NJPW? Or am I just making things up?


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> The idea came to me when we were talking about Sami's new SMV BOTI in the old thread, and I couldn't get it out of my head. I figured that even if SMV did use that idea, it wouldn't be complete because they can't use PWG/EVOLVE/DGUSA and the obsessive completest in me wouldn't allow that.


You sir, have stumbled upon a goldmine.


----------



## FITZ

7 Levels of Hate 

So I'm doing the matches first here before I watch the documentary. I would rather not see a bunch of highlights of matches that I'm eventually going to watch. I've done that before and it's very annoying.



_First Blood Match for the NWA Championship_
*Adam Pearce w/Stu Stone vs. Colt Cabana(c)*

It's really cool that there are matches like this happening today. It was as old school as you could expect. I hope that this will be one of the many times I say that this was smartly worked. The offense of both guys seemed focused on drawing blood. I was a little surprised how short it was but I guess that was because this had to fit onto an hour long TV episode. Old school is really the only way that I can describe this. It was a lot of fun but it wasn't anything too amazing. You have the classic heel antics from Pearce and a solid face performance from Colt. I'm hoping they can pick this up a few notches as this continues but a solid enough start. Weird crowd aside the match really does feel like it's taking place in a different time period, and I don't think that's a bad thing in this case.
***1/2*



_Boston Street Fight for the NWA Championship_
*Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana *

Before the match even started I liked this match a lot. I think it was the first show for this company so you got to see Pearce get heat from the crowd before the bell started which was funny ("If I wanted shit from you I would scrap it off your dick" was a pretty fantastic insult). It worked really well and the crowd was quick to be united in their hate of Pearce. And he capitalzed on it quickly by jumping Colt early, which also made Cabana even more likeable. 

I really loved this this match. I'm usually not the biggest fan of brawls outside the ring but this was the exception. I think a lot of it had to do with the fact that the crowd really loved this match. I think I spent half of the match crowd watching because everyon seemed to be having so much fun. This was another smartly worked match with great control segments from pearce and some strong comebacks from Colt. If the quality of matches stays at this level this really is going to be something special. 
****3/4* 


_"I Quit Match" for the NWA Championship_
*Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana *

Well the commentary matches this borderline unwatchable. The two guys on this match are legit some of the most annoying commentators I've ever heard. They screamed "Oh!" a lot, like after anything could possibly get a reaction from a crowd, and the one piece of shit announcer felt the need to say, "Oh my word" every minute. To make the experience even better their volume was turned up really high and the crowd volume was really low. This probably would have been a great match to watch if there was no commentary as they crowd seemed to enjoy the match a lot and there was some great character work from Pearce and Cabana. 

So I was going to stop complaining but they've pissed me off to a new level. There was a spot where Cabana protects his head from a chair shot and the commentators take not every single time that he's putting his hand up at the last second to protect himself. This is a quote, "He's going to break his wrist from blocking those chair shots." 

OK now I'll talk about the match becaue it was really good. The one thing that I noticed is that the demeanors of both guys are changing in this series. You can almost sense that Cabana is getting cocky because he's winning while Pearce is acting more and more desperate. Colt is acting more like the Colt we're used to until. As the match wore on Colt started taking it seriously but it's interesting to see how the records of each guy affected the way the guy acted. They captured the hatred here better than the previous two matches. Pearce was really good here as he wasn't playing a cowardly heel at all. He took the fight to Colt and seemed like a guy that just had to win the match. This is tough to rate because I know the match was very good but the viewing experience wasn't. However if you can get best the frustrating commentary there is a really good match to see here.
****1/4* 



_2-Out-Of-3 Falls for the NWA Championship_
*Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana*

Colt putting a little girl on his shoulder and then seeing here give him a huge after he put her down was insanely adorable. 

This was a strange stipulation but a good change of pace as they had just wrestled 3 Hardcore matches in a row. Colt came across as really goofy early on as he was almost his usualy comedic self early on. If the score wasn't 3-0 in his favor I would have been annoyed but him being cocky and not taking the match seriously made a ton of sense. His demeanour changed as the match wore on but I loved his attitude to start the match. It was strange seeing them go technical after the previous matches. While the exchange wasn't anything incredible it was a good change of pace. Also they get some credit for doing something unique given the match type. 

The last fall is really where this gets good. Pearce attackts Colt during the break period and takes advantage of the fact that he can't get DQed when the match isn't in progress. I loved this fall because it's proof that you can have an exciting finishing stretch wthout spamming finishers or crazy spots. I also now realize how great of an idea it was to have Colt go up 3-0. It was only match 4 and the suspense was already amazing because there was so much at stake. During the last fall, in theory, the series could have ended at any time. I think this is how a title match should be worked. I loved it, maybe more than the Street Fight. 
****3/4 
*


_Dog Collar Match for the NWA Championship_
*Adam Pearce w/Bobby Cruise vs. Colt Cabana*

So this for the same company as match 2, which was a huge plus as the production is solid and there is no commentary. This ended up being a totally different match in front of the same crowd. After the initial amusement of seeing Colt beat up Pearce and show the crowd how the dog collar would impact this match we saw a really long control segment by Pearce. Colt was bleeding early on and we saw a dominant, shit talking Pearce. While the last match they had was a wild brawl all over the arena this was more of a methodical pace that was kept in the ring. Once there was blood they stayed in the ring which, as a fan who has had blood stains on his clothing, I can appreciate the inteligence in doing that. So they had this long, drawn out, but very good, control segment that was all done to lead to the big comeback from Colt. 

As the match neared a conclusion we got the comeback we were expecting but it was a lot less one sided than I would expected. There was a realy good finishing stretch where neither guy was in control for too long. Not the best of the series so far but right on par with what I've come to expect from them. 
****1/4*


_Texas Death Match for the NWA Championship_
*Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana*

The speed in which they managed to trash the arena was rather impressive. I think within 5 minutes they managed to knock down 3/4 of the the chairs in the building. This was a really fun brawl that featured another good control segment from Pearce. I still think these two are at their best when neither guy is in control and they just go at each other and we we got plenty of that here. Ending was a little confusing as there was a lot going on and at times it was confusing to know when the ref was actually counting. Really cool ending though and a fun brawl. One of the weaker matches in the series though.
*****



_Steel Cage Match NOT for the NWA Championship_
*Adam Pearce vs. Colt Cabana* 

A fitting end to what as an awesome series of matches. They wrestled this as inteligently as a cage match can be wrestled as well. I was ready to give it a perfect rating when I saw that the face was willing to use the door or that the heel was willin to climb over the top because he was closer to it. For the most part I always had the impression that both guys wanted to win by escape if they had the chance. At one point Colt sprung into the ropes as if he was going to hit his moonsault and instead of doingit he got a ner escape. It certainly added a level of excitement to the match because you never knew when someone was going come close to escaping.

This was also the war between the two that I had wanted to see the whole time. I think there was one low-blow from Peace but other than that, as far as the in ring stuff is concerned, he didn't really wrestle like a heel. He wrestled like a guy that had a lot on the line and hated his opponent. What was also great about the match was that we finallly saw the mean streak in Colt. His message in the promos was always that he didn't hate Pearce. And at the end we finally saw that this wasn't true. We saw the hate from him at the end it was the perfect conclusion to the feud. This was wrapped up perfectly as far as the feud was concerned. 
****** ​
Post match was awesome. Yeah it was all political but Colt cut a fantastic promo in the middle of the ring and really vented his frustration. The matches were great but after seeing that promo I can't wait to watch the documentary. 


Overall I loved the series of matches between them. Maybe they won't be for everyone, I would imagine a fan of big spots would view things differently, but I really enjoyed the whole set. It was really refreshing to see something like this. This had everything that the independent scene is currently lacking. You had two smart wrestlers put on entertaining, for the most part, hardcore style matches and they didn't have to kill themselves to make them great. Only complaints are that Match 1 really wasn't very good and that the commentary for Match 3 was some of the worst I've ever heard However I kind of figured that would be a given considering I was seeing shows from 6 different companies and there was no way they could all be good. The matches alone would have been a solid purchase for the price of the average indy DVD. Can't wait for the documentary.


----------



## smitlick

The documentary is pretty painful. 2 hours of my life that I won't ever get back.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah I have to agree with you there. It wasn't very good. The part where the NWA politics gets involved is interesting but that's after like an hour or so. There's a really good story to be told but I don't really like the way it was presented. I'm surprised there were so many positive reviews out there. 

I loved the matches though.

It's also worth pointing out that I'm a huge fan of Colt and I'm prone to overrating his matches. I mean he's the only wrestler who I purchased TWO t-shirts from. And he personally tied a "Cabanarama" headband around my drunk ass brother's head at WretleCon so that only made me a bigger fan.


----------



## sXeMope

*AIW Gleaming The Cube*


*Josh Prohibition vs. Tim Donst*
- Good opener. Donst and Prohibition are two guys who always deliver and expectations were met. Afterwards Donst put Josh over on the mic; essentially saying that wrestling as a whole would be better if every locker room had a guy like Josh because he's doing well in real life, yet still comes to AIW for the fun and passion.

*Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne*
- Go out of your way to see this match. Fantastic stuff. I think they won over a lot of people during their match.

*Josh Alexander vs. Mr. Touchdown*
- This was okay. Not what I was expecting, but still a good match. 

*The Hooligans vs. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. The Sex Bob-ombs vs. The Submission Squad*
- Really fun multi-man match. The Hooligans really impressed me. Pierre Abernathy could very well be the goofiest looking person I've ever seen.

*Briley & Gary Jay vs. Isabella & Tracy Smothers*
- This match was there. Nothing great but nothing horrible.

*Jock Sampson vs. Sugar Dunkerton*
- Comedic relief. Nothing more. Nothing less. Jock Sampson has really grown on me.

*The Batiri vs. #Nixon*
- Kobald substituted for the other regular Batiri guy and I feel like it affected the match quality. Post-match Nixon finally got their hands on Chest Flexor and beat him down. Was good to see because it adds something to the Nixon storyline. They've become rather complacent for a team that's supposed to be an invading force.

*Colin Delaney vs. Eric Ryan vs. Ethan Page vs. Michael Hutter*
- This was a really good match. Lots of cool spots in it. I'm not sure about the specifics of Hutter going to TNA but I really hope it either bombs, or he's still allowed to wrestle on AIW shows because he's a really great talent to have on a show.

*Kimber Lee vs. Veda Scott*
- Decent match. Kimber Lee continues to impress. Veda's skirt seemed shorter than usual. No complaints. :datass

*Angeldust vs. Gregory Iron*
- Nothing special. Angeldust is freakishly thin. It looks really unhealthy.

*Ladder Match: Andrew Everett vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Josh Alexander vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Marion Fontaine vs. Matt Cross*
- Marion Fontaine wasn't there for whatever reason, but anyways this match was fucking awesome. Everett made a lot of fans that night. Alexander was a machine. BJ Whitmer relinquishing the belt made me somewhat sad. He really grew on me in his time in AIW and it sucks that he's gotta retire now.

-----

Overall, I went into this show with rather low expectations because it wasn't as stacked as the recent AIW shows have been but I was pleasantly surprised. Not show of the year by any means, but it wasn't something I struggled to get through.


----------------


CZW and WSU have a special deal on. You can get both iPPV's for $20. May buy them and give iPPV one last chance. I think my shit internet connection was the reason I lagged out in the previous shows I bought.

It seems AIW's Double Dare Tag Team Tournament is now an iPPV as well. Probably gonna skip that after the disaster that was the Absolution 8 iPPV.


----------



## Lane

I bet it was your connection. Only problem i've had is it lag for a few seconds then continue to run smooth and sometimes no sound at the beginning of the show as their still trying to get stuff up and running. Defiantly the most pleasant experience ive had with IPPV has been from CZW since going to RF.


----------



## Last Chancery

I really like both Roddy and Strong, and that might be the one thing that sells me on a cheapie ticket for the show. Really don't care for that main event or Steen's match, though. Such a waste.


----------



## Obfuscation

Touchdown vs Alexander on paper seemed like such a lock for being a good match. Hearing it wasn't by the only review up here is a bit of a drag. Got to find a way to check out that show. Unless I just buy it. :hmm:

Not interested too much in the ladder match considering who I think wins it. Not a fan of that guy. Not in the holy friggin slightest. Everett being it does make my mouth water at the insane possibilities.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> I bet it was your connection. Only problem i've had is it lag for a few seconds then continue to run smooth and sometimes no sound at the beginning of the show as their still trying to get stuff up and running. Defiantly the most pleasant experience ive had with IPPV has been from CZW since going to RF.


Yeah, I tried watching some of the VOD just after I got an internet upgrade and had no problems at all. If I do buy Cerebral I'll probably buy Blood & Thunder because (a) I'm a sucker for a good deal, and (b) Saraya Knight vs. Mickie Knuckles sounds fantastic. Not to mention Kimber Lee/Allysin Kay



The Primer said:


> Touchdown vs Alexander on paper seemed like such a lock for being a good match. Hearing it wasn't by the only review up here is a bit of a drag. Got to find a way to check out that show. Unless I just buy it. :hmm:
> 
> Not interested too much in the ladder match considering who I think wins it. Not a fan of that guy. Not in the holy friggin slightest. Everett being it does make my mouth water at the insane possibilities.


I think the fact that Alexander had another match affected it. I think he was playing it safe to an extent. It's not bad by any means, I just think it could have been better.


I'm indifferent with the outcome of the ladder match. I like the guy who won, but he wasn't my pick to win. Winner aside there were some really cool spots in this match that I've never seen before.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's probably the reason. Which leaves the booking department to think they probably should have saved that match for a different night with Alexander being involved in the ladder match.

Looked it up just to double check, and yeah it was who I thought won the match. We're being vague to avoid spoilers so I'll put the rest here...:



Spoiler: AIW



tbf, I figured Lyndon would win. So, my annoyance was high when the result came through. AIW has always seemed to like him & book him well, so it wasn't a surprise to see them go with a safe bet upon the vacancy by Whitmer. Here I can look forward to when we have ourselves a new champion. Hopefully ACH. They had a bit of a rift earlier this year, so maybe that could come into play(?)


----------



## KingCrash

Cabanarama said:


> Pass...
> if they couldn't put together a good match in PWG, they sure as hell aren't going to do it in Ring of Honor


London's different now so there's not going to be any horrid comedy that made that match the complete opposite of something great like DB/Omega. It'll be a straight match and looks to be the best one on paper.



Last Chancery said:


> I really like both Roddy and Strong, and that might be the one thing that sells me on a cheapie ticket for the show. Really don't care for that main event or Steen's match, though. Such a waste.


Roddy/London should be great, Eddie Kingston killing ACH should be fun and Page/Jacobs could have a nice little match but no interest in the Piledriver battle or Mark Briscoe wrestling singles and the main is so hot and cold (Love Cole, Like Elgin & reDRagon in spots, meh on C&C and Lethal & hate Taven) plus why is Cole the only one with his title in play.


----------



## sXeMope

The Primer said:


> That's probably the reason. Which leaves the booking department to think they probably should have saved that match for a different night with Alexander being involved in the ladder match.
> 
> Looked it up just to double check, and yeah it was who I thought won the match. We're being vague to avoid spoilers so I'll put the rest here...:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIW
> 
> 
> 
> tbf, I figured Lyndon would win. So, my annoyance was high when the result came through. AIW has always seemed to like him & book him well, so it wasn't a surprise to see them go with a safe bet upon the vacancy by Whitmer. Here I can look forward to when we have ourselves a new champion. Hopefully ACH. They had a bit of a rift earlier this year, so maybe that could come into play(?)


Alexander was a last minute replacement for Biff Busick, who was apparently at a Beyond show as Chikarason pointed out. (Also I should point out: I really like Chikarason in a non-PG environment). I really hope Busick's not through with AIW. Since the stuff with Dickinson went down, part of me has always been nervous that when someone misses a show it means they're gone.



Spoiler: AIW



My ideal pick to win that match would have been Alexander tbh. He's a machine and he's really been lost in the shuffle to an extent. Although when I look at what happened recently with them being turned away at the border it's probably for the better because who knows how long it'll be before he's back. I think RSP or Josh Prohibition could also make good Intense champs.


----------



## Last Chancery

KingCrash said:


> London's different now so there's not going to be any horrid comedy that made that match the complete opposite of something great like DB/Omega. It'll be a straight match and looks to be the best one on paper.
> 
> 
> 
> Roddy/London should be great, Eddie Kingston killing ACH should be fun and Page/Jacobs could have a nice little match but no interest in the Piledriver battle or Mark Briscoe wrestling singles and the main is so hot and cold (Love Cole, Like Elgin & reDRagon in spots, meh on C&C and Lethal & hate Taven) plus why is Cole the only one with his title in play.


No clue. Honestly, I'm really bummed ROH isn't giving one of its favorite markets a better show, at least on paper. Cincy gets Cole vs. Steen for the strap, and I would have loved to seen that live. Instead it's going to be a slog trying to get through that main event, which knowing ROH will go 60 minutes.


----------



## Corey

Last Chancery said:


> No clue. Honestly, I'm really bummed ROH isn't giving one of its favorite markets a better show, at least on paper. Cincy gets Cole vs. Steen for the strap, and I would have loved to seen that live. Instead it's going to be a slog trying to get through that main event, which knowing ROH will go *70-80 minutes.*


Fixed it for ya. 

Completely flabbergasted as to why they'd put that 8-man tag as the main event for an iPPV instead of giving people Cole vs. Steen, which is a huge match for any indy company in the United States. Let alone the fact that you have NO title matches on an iPPV...


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> Alexander was a last minute replacement for Biff Busick, who was apparently at a Beyond show as Chikarason pointed out. (Also I should point out: I really like Chikarason in a non-PG environment). I really hope Busick's not through with AIW. Since the stuff with Dickinson went down, part of me has always been nervous that when someone misses a show it means they're gone.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIW
> 
> 
> 
> My ideal pick to win that match would have been Alexander tbh. He's a machine and he's really been lost in the shuffle to an extent. Although when I look at what happened recently with them being turned away at the border it's probably for the better because who knows how long it'll be before he's back. I think RSP or Josh Prohibition could also make good Intense champs.


Ah. Was wondering why he got pulled for double duty. Just thought they put Alexander in the ladder match b/c he's a constant with the company and deserved the shot. 

I like Chikarason in Chikara & elsewhere. He's good. (Y)

RSP for Intense champ would be great. Prohibition would be a solid pick too b/c he shows up with his work boots and has fun while he does it. Although, who's to say how long he'll be back. I could have had most of the roster win the vacant championship over who did and be happier, tbhayley.


----------



## Last Chancery

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Fixed it for ya.
> 
> Completely flabbergasted as to why they'd put that 8-man tag as the main event for an iPPV instead of giving people Cole vs. Steen, which is a huge match for any indy company in the United States. Let alone the fact that you have NO title matches on an iPPV...


It's an iPPV? Haha, wow. The only thing I can think of is they want to boost their TV markets, which Chicago Ridge is not. That alone confuses me.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Just finished watching the second House of Hardcore event. The first 3 matches had a hard time keeping me entertained, but the rest of the show was solid. I would suggest going out of your way to see Young Bucks vs London/Kendrick from this event. Probably my favorite encounter of the three I have seen between these two teams. So happy to see a motivated Paul London again - he has always been one of my favorites. The three way dance was also very solid. Lance Storm was looking awesome in the main event - a solid contest with some fun ECW style run-ins at the end. John Morrison vs Too Cold Scorpio was the match I was most looking forward to besides the tag match and I was impressed overall with it, though it seems a tad on the slow side compared to my expectations. Also for some reason the Philly crowd was just not into it and spent most of the match Fandangoing and doing "YES!" chants.


----------



## Corey

Last Chancery said:


> It's an iPPV? Haha, wow. The only thing I can think of is they want to boost their TV markets, which Chicago Ridge is not. That alone confuses me.


It's really very odd what they're giving Chicago. It's for the most part a B-show on paper with Briscoe/Young & Steen/Bennett, and you'd think they'd have a bigger Trial Series match for Jacobs on iPPV but I guess not.

Strong/London _almost _makes up for all of it though. That should be a doozy.


----------



## RKing85

highspots with a 25% off sale on ECW dvds, independent dvds, and shirts.


----------



## Obfuscation

They gave Jimmy his trial series vs Roderick Strong on the house show FOLLOWING GBH. Talk about bad timing. We all know Strong vs London signed is brilliant, but wasting such a money match on a house show instead of a bigger show down the line is bleh. Suppose ROH roped themselves into a corner with that one.

If Steen can carry Bennett, I'll be pleasantly surprised. I started to warm up to Bennett after I saw about three fun matches from the guy, but I'm not convinced by his work. He's terribly mediocre on most days, bordering on terrible a large portion of the time. tbf, I will take him over Ciampa however, so you get what you give. That's just the state of ROH for me these days.


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone else order WSU Blood & Thunder and/or CZW Cerebral? I ordered both. Got a new internet connection since the DWTS show so hopefully it goes smoother.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll just be downloading those like usual. Too busy buying other promotions out there.


----------



## sXeMope

*WSU Blood & Thunder*

*Shanna vs. Leah Von Dutch*
- Good opener. Shanna impressed. Not quite sold on LVD. She was decent, but seemed to mess up a few spots. 


*Barbi Hayden, Jody D'Milo & Jessie Kaye vs. Jewels Malone, Santana Garrett & Xandra Bale*
- This was a really good match from what I saw (Missed half of it getting food). Hayden and Santana are both girls I could see in WWE. Bale injured her leg in this match at some point according to one of the commentators.

*Cherry Bomb vs. Henia (sp?)*
- I'm quite sure that Henia is that is Saturyne unmasked. Like, I'd bet my left nut on it. Everything she did reminded me of her, from hitting the ropes, to the kicks, to the general movements. Seemed to similar facial features as well. Wonder what Quack thinks of this? 

*Kimber Lee vs. Allysin Kay*
- Before it started, Jessicka Havok came out and went on a rant directed towards Sassy Stephanie for whatever happened at the last show. This was a great match between two of the best women on the indies IMO. 

*Saraya Knight vs. Mickie Knuckles*
- Saraya Knight has such a unique feel to her. I liked her from what I saw of her and Britani in Shimmer, but this match really made me a fan of hers. Her interactions with the fans are really entertaining, and she gives me a female William Regal-esque feel. Jake Black kept getting her name wrong, which annoyed me. This match was great. Really stiff and surprisingly violent. I was expecting violent, but not to this extent. 

*Marti Belle vs. Ezavel Suena*
- This was a good match. Belle impressed me but there's something about Suena that I don't like. Belle said something after the match but the stream froze and I didn't catch it. 

*Christina Von Eerie & Nevaeh vs. Veda Scott & Jessie Brooks*
- Decent. Nothing special. Nevaeh and CVE make a pretty good team, the fact that they're both doing horror inspired gimmicks is pretty cool. I hope the Oi!-i4k name that Jake Black gave them on commentary sticks. 

*Jenny Rose vs. Nikki Storm*
- Decent match. I've heard a lot about these two and was probably expecting too much. With that being said both are great talents. 

*Jessicka Havok vs Lexxus*
- I think I saw Bobby Dempsey in the crowd. Heh. Lexxus is super adorable. But anyways - the match: Very good. A David vs. Goliath type match (As I assume most of Havok's matches are). At times it felt like Lexxus had a chance, but ultimately Havok comes out on top again. 

- DJ Hyde is the new co-owner of WSU. Jessicka Havok low blowed him and hit him with an Air Raid Siren.

Feeling rather burnt out right now so I'm not sure if I'll make it through all of CZW.


----------



## Obfuscation

Knight vs Knuckles screamed violent. Would be disappointed if I got anything less. 

Got to see if you're dead on about the Saturyne unmasked thingy. b/c if it is her, cool beans on the front of getting to watch her work some more.

Show has some matches I'm looking forward to and some I'll probably want to skip. For example: Kimber vs AK-47 = YES. Belle vs Suena = NO. I'll probably watch the Veda Scott match b/c while she's weak in the ring...I can't help myself. Her opponents are good so maybe it'll be tolerable. Yeah, that's my loophole. Shanna impressed? That's better. b/c she was god awful in her match vs Neveah on a CZW show this year. 

HAVOK. Now she's gonna feud with DJ. Well, that makes sense.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Pic of maybe Saturyne?

Also sorry to double post but I doubt Quack will care.

Fire and Soldier Ant are semi-well known indy wrestlers without their masks.


----------



## sXeMope

THECHAMPION said:


> Pic of maybe Saturyne?
> 
> Also sorry to double post but I doubt Quack will care.
> 
> Fire and Soldier Ant are semi-well known indy wrestlers without their masks.


I'll grab a few later today when the VOD goes up. I'm convinced that it's her though. I'm not alone as she got "Saturyne" chants at the end of the match.


----------



## Obfuscation

She should be fairly recognizable. If you've seen her a lot that is, I suppose. Body type is distinct.


----------



## sXeMope

Grabbed some screens from the VOD. Put in spoilers to avoid angering people who are really anal over Chikara.



Spoiler: Saturyne Unmasked


----------



## Corey

Even having only seen one match from the girl, I'd still say that's her.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Grabbed some screens from the VOD. Put in spoilers to avoid angering people who are really anal over Chikara.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Saturyne Unmasked


Ok that has to be Saturyne. That or she has a twin sister that looks exactly like her.


----------



## Snapdragon

THECHAMPION said:


> Pic of maybe Saturyne?
> 
> Also sorry to double post but I doubt Quack will care.
> 
> Fire and Soldier Ant are semi-well known indy wrestlers without their masks.


I disagree I think Fire and Soldier are special cases just because they're some of his oldest students that are still around.

Saturyne hasn't worked a show for Quack since Never Compromise. I can't see this being a new Wrestling Is gimmick because it probably would've debuted for them already. Considering how all the news about how Quack won't let his students be booked anywhere without his permission I could see him being unhappy about this.


----------



## Rah

This is Saturyne unmasked (if you need a better comparison)



Spoiler: pic


----------



## THECHAMPION

sXeMope said:


> I I'm not alone as she got "Saturyne" chants at the end of the match.


Man fuck those people.

Anyway yeah that's either her or an insane doppleganger

And I don't think it's just a longevity case for the Colony they've been wrestling sans masks as long as they have been with masks.

And it would be pretty silly to get too upset about it while Chikara isn't running anyway.


----------



## xxQueenOfXtremexx

Snapdragon said:


> I disagree I think Fire and Soldier are special cases just because they're some of his oldest students that are still around.
> 
> Saturyne hasn't worked a show for Quack since Never Compromise. I can't see this being a new Wrestling Is gimmick because it probably would've debuted for them already. Considering how all the news about how Quack won't let his students be booked anywhere without his permission I could see him being unhappy about this.



I think that it's likely that she isn't working with Chikara/Wrestling Is/Quack anymore which is probably better for her career going forward.


----------



## FITZ

Snapdragon said:


> I disagree I think Fire and Soldier are special cases just because they're some of his oldest students that are still around.
> 
> Saturyne hasn't worked a show for Quack since Never Compromise. I can't see this being a new Wrestling Is gimmick because it probably would've debuted for them already. Considering how all the news about how Quack won't let his students be booked anywhere without his permission I could see him being unhappy about this.


Quack can't provide his students with bookings right now. I feel like he can't expect his students to just not wrestle.


----------



## Bruce L

Dropped the prices on the rest of my ROH DVDs; now they're all starting at $9.99. Check 'em out if you haven't already; give 'em a second (or third, or tenth, or whatevereth) look even if you have.


*Night of Champions *(3/22/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251355788204?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Survival of the Fittest 2004 *(6/24/2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251357596135?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*This Means War *(10/29/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251355788497?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251355788610?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor I *(3/31/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251357596968?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Better Than Our Best *(4/1/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251357597561?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night Two *(12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251355788670?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251355788735?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: Finale *(3/4/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251357598209?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned *(5/12/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251355788795?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Death Before Dishonor V, Night One *(8/10/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251357598609?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251355788871?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned II *(6/7/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251357599495?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Seventh Anniversary Show *(3/21/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251357600044?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Final Countdown Tour: Boston *(9/25/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251357600759?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Snapdragon

xxQueenOfXtremexx said:


> I think that it's likely that she isn't working with Chikara/Wrestling Is/Quack anymore which is probably better for her career going forward.


Agreed especially with all the horror stories about how Quack controls his students.


----------



## Snapdragon

TaylorFitz said:


> Quack can't provide his students with bookings right now. I feel like he can't expect his students to just not wrestle.


He's booking them for Wrestling Is, but he still feels the need to control their bookings apparently


----------



## seabs

*Quack should be in the looney bin in all honesty.*


----------



## Snapdragon

Seabs said:


> *Quack should be in the looney bin in all honesty.*


In his Cabana podcast he blamed a lot of his issues on his OCD, but honestly I think he's just crazy and a control freak.


----------



## KingCrash

Even as utterly anal as Quack is about everything he shouldn't get pissed that his crew wrestles with or without masks when he can't get them bookings that anyone shows up at.



> They gave Jimmy his trial series vs Roderick Strong on the house show FOLLOWING GBH. Talk about bad timing. We all know Strong vs London signed is brilliant, but wasting such a money match on a house show instead of a bigger show down the line is bleh. Suppose ROH roped themselves into a corner with that one.


Well the story will be can Jimmy stay in ROH/get a shot a Cole so I can see why they put "Mr. ROH" Strong as the last guy (and really Roddy isn't or hasn't done anything meaningful in forever so.....) plus GBH is pretty much relying on that 8-main and Strong/London to draw because that main is going at least 60 min.


----------



## seabs

KingCrash said:


> Even as utterly anal as Quack is about everything he shouldn't get pissed that his crew wrestles with or without masks when he can't get them bookings that anyone shows up at.
> 
> 
> 
> Well the story will be can Jimmy stay in ROH/get a shot a Cole so I can see why they put "Mr. ROH" Strong as the last guy (and really Roddy isn't or hasn't done anything meaningful in forever so.....) plus GBH is pretty much relying on that 8-main and Strong/London to draw because that main is going at least 60 min.


*I get the sense that he's actually a pretty horrible person if you look deeper at it. The OCD stuff is one thing but thinking like he owns the careers of all these wrestlers is kinda disturbing and so shelfish. These guys could have been big Indy stars outside of CHIKARA (probably not because they suck but that's another issue) if they were allowed to fend for themselves and not be conditioned to be forever in debt to Quack. It's like his mind only operates in CHIKARA land and he can't comprehend the idea of other people wanting a wrestling career outside of CHIKARA.*


----------



## sXeMope

I think The Colony may be a little different because I know the guy rumored to be Soldier Ant was wrestling as himself for about a year before Soldier Ant debuted according to my research, whereas Saturyne was Quack's wrestler, and has only wrestled masked as far as I can find. I could see the theory that Saturyne is done with Quack being true because she easily could have done the booking as Saturyne, and the way she pointed at her face and smiled during her entrance seemed off to me. Could have been a fuck you to the Chikara guys. Can't say I blame her either way though because I think she can get further without a mask.

I can understand why Quack may be protective of his wrestlers gimmicks, but I don't think it's right to limit them in ways he's said to do. I remember a few years back Ophidian and Stigma were announced for a Carnage Cup, and were pulled suddenly and that was rumored to be Quack's doing (Although in his defense I wouldn't put it past the promoter to throw their names out to sell a ticket and then announce that they couldn't make it.) I've heard a few people say that A lot of Chikara guys are set up to only succeed in Chikara, and I can see what they mean. Like I said, Saturyne may draw in Chikara but she probably won't draw much anywhere else.


----------



## FITZ

Seabs said:


> *I get the sense that he's actually a pretty horrible person if you look deeper at it. The OCD stuff is one thing but thinking like he owns the careers of all these wrestlers is kinda disturbing and so shelfish. These guys could have been big Indy stars outside of CHIKARA (probably not because they suck but that's another issue) if they were allowed to fend for themselves and not be conditioned to be forever in debt to Quack. It's like his mind only operates in CHIKARA land and he can't comprehend the idea of other people wanting a wrestling career outside of CHIKARA.*


After hearing Hero's shoot before he left for WWE I got the same impression. Hero tried not to outright say it but I got the implication that he was an ass from him. 

It's silly the way he controls the guys. I get if doesn't want someone to go to other shows in their Chikara gimmick but there's no reason why he should have a problem with them going in different gimmicks. It's not like seeing someone wrestle in CZW without a mask would have ruined my experience of seeing that same person in Chikara. The fans at those shows were willing to suspend their disbelief more than anyone else. I don't think the Chikara guys working elsewhere really would have changed that.


----------



## Snapdragon

It doesn't help that Quack gives guys these gimmicks that won't work anywhere outside of Chikara and expects them not to wrestle unmasked, so it's extra hard to get bookings.


----------



## KingCrash

Most of the gimmicks would work in most indies besides ROH, and let's be honest it's not like ROH would take most Chikara guys anyway. Also weird for Quack to be so obsessed about not letting guys work elsewhere when he himself was a journeyman wrestler who went all over the world to improve. I get that the wrestling business usually rewards loyalty with a knife in the back you don't have to be so controlling to stop bookings that guys may need.


----------



## Obfuscation

I wonder if he tried doing this with Eddie Kingston, but Kingston probably told him to fuck off or threatened him so that's why he's worked many other places. Thankfully.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I don't know how much I buy what Hero said though.

Quack hasn't punished the guys who take a lot of outside bookings. The Colony, The Osirian Portal, and especially Jig and King have always taken outside bookings and never been punished. In anything they're the biggest stars in the company. The Batiri have spread out too recently.

It's really only the first class that never spread out much at all. And they might have their own reasons for that, in Hero's shoot the person he focuses on never spreading out is Hallowicked, but maybe Wicked just never wanted to.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jigsaw was gone from Chikara for nearly a year though during his time in ROH. Of course, that was also via Jigsaw no showing a few shows.

Hallowicked has worked CZW a solid amount & done IWA-DS _(was their champion)_, some ROH, & FIP too. But Chikara is clearly his home. I'd say Mantis is more "Chikara exclusive" when you think about it.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Well Mantis is like 40, and is a musician. 

So he might not want to work a ton of other places.


----------



## Obfuscation

I wouldn't rule out the Quack theory either. I mean, it can always be there. We'll just never know the answers.


----------



## Chismo

*New Heights 2013*

*(2013/7/13)*


1.	Rory Mondo vs. Dark Sheik vs. Caleb Konley vs. Ron Mathis vs. Shane Hollister vs. Dave Crist

_A decent spotfest, but ruined by those generic, mind insulting ringside moonsaults and flips._

*1/4


2.	Andrew Everett vs. Greg Excellent

_Greg blows, but you already knew that._

*3/4


3.	*CZW World Tag Team Championship*: The Catalyst (Dustin Rayz & Eric Ryan) vs. BLKOUT (Ruckus & BLK Jeez) ©

_Solid match, probably the best I’ve seen from Catalyst, would’ve been even better without the middle portions dragging things around. BLK Jeez is still a tremendous heat magnet._

**3/4


4.	Alex Colon vs. Shane Strickland

_Knew this would be nifty, and it was, very good match between two relatively unexposed, but really underrated indy guys._

***1/2


5.	ULTRAVIOLENT RULES: Devon Moore vs. Joe Gacy vs. Matt Tremont

_Spotty, sloppy trash. Joe Gacy is a walking abomination of a wrestler._

1/2*


6.	*No. 1 Cont. for the CZW World Heavyweight Championship*: Drew Gulak vs. Tommy Dreamer

_I like Dreamer, but he has no business anywhere near main event in 2013, whether it’s CZW, HOH, or whatever the fuck. That being said, this was shockingly good, Dreamer was not bad, so it’s obvious that Gulak carried the match. I really like watching the guy wrestle, he makes me feel like I’m watching the 70s or 80s, such an underrated worker. For example, his selling is immense._

***1/4


7.	4-Loco (Azrieal & Bandido Jr.) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)

_Well, this was excellent, the second match from Reynolds and Silver in CZW, and they’re already the best damn thing in the promotion. Silver is super over with the crowd, tremendous goofy underdog and a killer hot tag. Can’t believe I witnessed this kind of good work from 4-Loco, because they sucked in everything they did in CZW. This was incredibly smart and well structured match, big fucking kudos._

*****1/4*


8.	AR Fox vs. Biff Busick

_Biff Busick is another guy given a proper chance by DJ Hyde, and he took the ball and ran with it. I’m getting that Claudio vibe from him, dude is a freakin’ BEAST. Fox is Fox, even his biggest haters need to admit and recognize his talent in coming up with some new crazy shit on a regular basis. This was very nice._

***3/4


9.	*CZW World Heavyweight Championship*: Chris Dickinson vs. MASADA ©

_Shame MASADA worked this match injured, because it could’ve been really good. This way, yeah, it was decent, and they did well considering the injury limitations. Dickinson seems like a good wrestler, I guess I need to track down some of his AIW work._

**1/2


Heh, it took me 10 (TEN!) fucking days to jam through the show, the first hour was mostly shitty, then Colon and Strickland gave me hope, but the 3-way trashed it. However, there’s a lot of really talented fresh blood in the Black & Yellow, those guys not only saved, but also elevated this show.​


----------



## Obfuscation

That AR Fox match was in the negatives level bad. Biff Busick had to climb the ropes to set up some random new spot for that piece of trash to do something and it was unbearable. How about wrestle you twat? Guess that's too much for him. The jokes I got from it haven't faded yet.


----------



## sXeMope

Is there any new info on the ECW arena Re-opening? I saw one of the SMV guys talk about it on Twitter recently and just read that Extreme Rising will be one of the first promotions to run in it when it re-opens. Last I heard (June. Around TOD time) was it's still stripped down to nothing.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Is there any new info on the ECW arena Re-opening? I saw one of the SMV guys talk about it on Twitter recently and just read that Extreme Rising will be one of the first promotions to run in it when it re-opens. Last I heard (June. Around TOD time) was it's still stripped down to nothing.


It'll re-open in January 2014 according to philly.com. I hope CZW starts doing shows there too.


----------



## sXeMope

Interesting. Would have thought that something like that would be massive news. I actually never would have heard it if it wasn't for that one guy. 


So I'm watching NXT, and Santana Garrett was on the show against Ric Flair's daughter. Pretty cool because it was just a couple of days ago I said she could probably make it. I honestly had no idea she got a tryout so it was somewhat surprising.


----------



## Mattyb2266

While everyone's on the subject of the arena, just saw a video on facebook for extreme rising on December 28th at the arena, so I guess that's gonna be its first show.


----------



## sXeMope

Any names announced? I read that they're under new ownership and the guy managed to get a TV deal in the Philly area so I'm wondering if it'll be an enjoyable promotion or just another ECW rehash.


----------



## Mattyb2266

The entire video was just Stevie Richards outside, and then they pan up to the asylum arena banner, then they just give ticket info. So no names other than Stevie.


----------



## FITZ

This is great news. CZW will certainly be back there and it should really help them a lot as they were running their shows out of a suburban hockey facility. 

Dragon Gate and Evolve crowds were much larger when they ran in the Arena. I went to a few shows there and they drew solid indy crowds of 300-400 I want to say. At the Skate Zone they did like half if that. They haven't been running there and I think it's largely due to the bad turn out. The Arena opening again opens up the Philly market for them. 

This is good for fans too. The Arena is just a great place for indy wrestling. I'm not a big fan of the original ECW by any means but their building is special. It's the only venue that I've ever been to that is primarily a wrestling venue. It just has a different feel to it. The people at the concession stands aren't like, "What the hell is this shit?" for one thing. 

Great news that it's reopening. It's a shame I'm not in Philly any more though and can't experience all the shows there again.


----------



## sXeMope

Have to wonder if DJ will bring CZW back to The Arena full time though. I could see him doing it for the big shows like the Anniversary, Tangled Web and Cage Of Death, but he's said that he likes the Skate Zone overall more than The Arena because, among other things, it's kept up and has air conditioning. The area that The Arena is in is definitely an advantage for a company like CZW though. According to Danny Havoc they got the cops called on them in the Skate Zone because someone (I wanna say Tremont and DJ?) brawled outside the building once and someone thought it was a legit fight.


I hope they rebuild/rebuilt the building as it was before it closed. The place looked fantastic on video, and the Eagles Nest was a great place to do a huge bump from.


----------



## FITZ

Flyers Skate Zone certainly comes with plenty of problems as a venue. At the Arena I never had to deal with uncomfortable pat downs because at the Arena they really didn't care about sneaking stuff in (I never did but I didn't care that others did and the pat downs make the line take forever). 

No offense to the CZW fans but they really shouldn't be around young children and that happens at CZW. 

I'm sure I must have mentioned a really bad, but really funny, incident where the fans were line to go into the show by an ice skating rink. While waiting in line open skate started and there were a bunch of kids. You probably don't want hundreds of people chanting, "You Fucked Up!" at a 13 year old kid that slipped on the ice. The kid than proceeded to freak out and start yelling at the people. Again it was funny to see him giving everyone the double bird and fall 3 seconds later but it really isn't something that should be happening.


----------



## Mattyb2266

TaylorFitz said:


> Flyers Skate Zone certainly comes with plenty of problems as a venue. At the Arena I never had to deal with uncomfortable pat downs because at the Arena they really didn't care about sneaking stuff in (I never did but I didn't care that others did and the pat downs make the line take forever).
> 
> No offense to the CZW fans but they really shouldn't be around young children and that happens at CZW.
> 
> I'm sure I must have mentioned a really bad, but really funny, incident where the fans were line to go into the show by an ice skating rink. While waiting in line open skate started and there were a bunch of kids. You probably don't want hundreds of people chanting, "You Fucked Up!" at a 13 year old kid that slipped on the ice. The kid than proceeded to freak out and start yelling at the people. Again it was funny to see him giving everyone the double bird and fall 3 seconds later but it really isn't something that should be happening.


As horrible as that story is, it is also hilarious. I kinda wish I was there for that show. 

But the arena reopening can only mean good things for wrestling. I've only been to the arena once before it closed but it ranks as one of the best experiences I've had at a wrestling event, so I'm excited for it to reopen. 

On a side note, just bought my second row tickets for Cage of Death 15. Needless to say I'm pumped.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Spoiler: PWG BOLA Night 2 REVIEW



Night 2

1. Drake Younger vs. Brian Cage - *** 1/4
2. Kevin Steen vs. Johnny Gargano - *** 1/2
3. Michael Elgin vs. Roderick Strong - ** 3/4
4. ACH vs. Kyle O'Reilly - *** 1/2
5. Chuck Taylor/Joey Ryan/Trent vs. Tommaso Ciampa/Willie Mack/B-Boy - **
6. Michael Elgin vs. Johnny Gargano - *** 1/4
7. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Drake Younger - *** 
8. Adam Cole/Young Bucks vs. AR Fox/Candice Lerae/Rich Swann - ****
9. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Michael Elgin - *** 1/4


1st match was just a short war with Cage destroying Younger then him (the underdog) coming back. Drake actually sold and was a believable threat to Cage. Good stuff. Steen/Gargano was really good. Things really picked up towards the end and the finishing stretch was great. The reversal and the guy in the white shirt's reaction was priceless and the best part of the match. Elgin/Strong was OK. Not really much to say. Finish seemed flat. ACH/O'Reilly was also very good. Started out as just a technical match then O'Reilly worked the arm perfectly (but it wasn't just an arm working match where it was overdone). The finish was epic and gave me chills. So cool. 6 man tag was pretty fun and there was some funny moments. The centipede thing is funny but I've seen it before. The grenade thing made me laugh but seems too unrealistic and Chikara-ish. The Cage powerbomb was a nice touch. The rope botch was crazy. That could have ended a lot worse. But mainly this match was kind of a clusterfuck. Some good stuff but mainly just random and weird. The finish seemed out of nowhere too. Elgin/Gargano was pretty good - a little too long but Elgin destroyed Gargano but he wouldn't give up. Finishing stretch was good and the powerbomb looked brutal. O'Reilly/Drake was pretty good. They're about the same size so it was evenly matched. Some crazy stuff, but overall, just solid. 6 person tag was awesome. Young Bucks always deliver (minus last night - but that was rare), Cole/Lerae dynamic was funny and the accidental super kicks to the dick was great. Fox's front flip was crazy, Cole's german was insane, and the crowd was great. One of my favorite tags of the year. THIS is the PWG I love. O'Reilly/Elgin was pretty good. Nice and stiff. Not sure how I feel about Kyle winning. He's alright but I'm not a huge fan. His PWG work is definitely better than his ROH work and it will be interesting to see him going up against his former partner in Cole (plus they had a good match in ROH). I'm just kind of sick of seeing Elgin getting to the finals and title shots and losing. I don't know whey everyone is afraid to pull the trigger on this guy. Overall, much better than night 1 and the 6 person tag saved the weekend. Mostly everything was solid. And a big fuck you to the random guy who spoiled the results for me a few weeks ago. 

Overall: 7/10


----------



## Chismo

So glad The Arena is back in function, it's like the US version of Korakuen Hall. 

I thought Extreme Rising is dead, eh...


----------



## EmbassyForever

Spoiler: BOLA NIGHT 2 REVIEW



Younger/Cage - ***1/4

Steen/Gargano - ***3/4 (Really awesome match and the counter in the end to the Gargano Escape was amazing)

Strong/Elgin - ***

ACH/O'Reilly - ****1/2 (OH MY GOD.. What a match, fantastic in so many ways and my Indy MOTY right now)

Best Friends vs Ciampa, B-Boy and Mack - ***1/4

Elgin/Gargano - ***1/2 (Very good but felt like it was too much at times, plus I can't stand Elgin's sequance where he eats Superkicks, responds with Bicycle-kick, etc)

Younger/O'Reilly - **

Young Bucks and Cole vs Candice, AR Fox and Rich Swann - ****1/2 (Holy shit @ this match)

O'Reilly/Elgin - *** (Don't know, maybe it was just me but I wasn't into it and I thought the Ishii/Shibata spot was dumb as hell)

Overall: Hack of a show, other than O'Reilly/Younger everything was ***+ and the second 6 Man with ACH/O'Reilly were fantastic.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Chismo said:


> So glad The Arena is back in function, it's like the US version of Korakuen Hall.
> 
> I thought Extreme Rising is dead, eh...


They've actually secured a local TV deal in Philly and if I understood correctly they also had a change of ownership too.A guy named Steve O'Neill is running things at ER now.


----------



## Chismo

Why would anyone invest in Shane Douglas' project, though?


----------



## Obfuscation

CZW has to go back to the Arena. Flyers Skate Zone is such a bleh venue. Sound is awful. It looks bush league _(only when they stopped using the original entrance set up)_. Crowd isn't exactly stellar. Not big on it. I'm wanting the return to happen.


----------



## FITZ

Mattyb2266 said:


> As horrible as that story is, it is also hilarious. I kinda wish I was there for that show.
> 
> But the arena reopening can only mean good things for wrestling. I've only been to the arena once before it closed but it ranks as one of the best experiences I've had at a wrestling event, so I'm excited for it to reopen.
> 
> On a side note, just bought my second row tickets for Cage of Death 15. Needless to say I'm pumped.


I was honestly planning on going to COD but my exam schedule isn't cooperating as I have a test Monday morning. I'm law school now so I really can't just go out and have fun the weekend before a Monday exam anymore as my grade on my final is my grade for the course. 

COD is a great live experience. I was a moron and didn't go last year, I think because I didn't realize how close Voorhes, NJ was to Philly, but I went the year before at the Arena and it was a crazy show. I know that COD 13 doesn't exactly get praised as the best show ever but I had an amazing time and the COD was certainly a spectacle.


----------



## Mattyb2266

TaylorFitz said:


> I was honestly planning on going to COD but my exam schedule isn't cooperating as I have a test Monday morning. I'm law school now so I really can't just go out and have fun the weekend before a Monday exam anymore as my grade on my final is my grade for the course.
> 
> COD is a great live experience. I was a moron and didn't go last year, I think because I didn't realize how close Voorhes, NJ was to Philly, but I went the year before at the Arena and it was a crazy show. I know that COD 13 doesn't exactly get praised as the best show ever but I had an amazing time and the COD was certainly a spectacle.


Yeah, last years COD was my first and it was such a fun show. That's what has me so excited for this years.


----------



## sXeMope

TaylorFitz said:


> Flyers Skate Zone certainly comes with plenty of problems as a venue. At the Arena I never had to deal with uncomfortable pat downs because at the Arena they really didn't care about sneaking stuff in (I never did but I didn't care that others did and the pat downs make the line take forever).
> 
> No offense to the CZW fans but they really shouldn't be around young children and that happens at CZW.
> 
> I'm sure I must have mentioned a really bad, but really funny, incident where the fans were line to go into the show by an ice skating rink. While waiting in line open skate started and there were a bunch of kids. You probably don't want hundreds of people chanting, "You Fucked Up!" at a 13 year old kid that slipped on the ice. The kid than proceeded to freak out and start yelling at the people. Again it was funny to see him giving everyone the double bird and fall 3 seconds later but it really isn't something that should be happening.


That sounds fantastic. I wish shit like that would happen at shows around here. Funniest thing I ever saw were kids crying after the face lost.

I think The Arena opening has a lot more positives though. Personally I've always wanted to see a show in there, and I'm sure it's a goal on the bucket list of many upcoming indy wrestlers.
---

I'm willing to give Extreme Rising a shot if the new owner tries to make it a viable promotion, though I checked the site and the main event for the return show is Stevie Richards vs. Sabu so I don't see that happening.


----------



## Concrete

That could very well be the main event or just the two names on the card so far.


----------



## KingCrash

The fact that Sabu's wrestling in 2013 is reason enough to wonder about Extreme Rising. Especially considering the last thing they did with him was show the footage of him after he overdosed and basically asked the question "When he comes back will he live or die?"


----------



## Chismo

TaylorFitz's story sounds fucking amazing.

Extreme Rising, eh, those 2-3 luchadors were the best thing about the fed, hopefully they keep them. Also, Stevie seemed in shape and motivated.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah it was hilarious but these kids weren't at a wrestling show. They were ice skating and ended up getting berated by a bunch of adults. Also it was terrible because from that point on fans had to wait in line outside, which is highly unpleasant if it's raining or really cold at. I usually had reserved seats so this wasn't a problem too often.

The one kid was more over as a heel than most of the guys on the roster.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Highspots has EVOLVE, DGUSA, Resistance Pro & Women's Wrestling DVDs for 25% off right now....gonna order everything from after Golden Gate.

EDIT: I haven't placed the order yet...I am torn whether to go ahead and place the order or to just wait until Black Friday deals.


----------



## sXeMope

TaylorFitz said:


> Yeah it was hilarious but these kids weren't at a wrestling show. They were ice skating and ended up getting berated by a bunch of adults. Also it was terrible because from that point on fans had to wait in line outside, which is highly unpleasant if it's raining or really cold at. I usually had reserved seats so this wasn't a problem too often.
> 
> The one kid was more over as a heel than most of the guys on the roster.


Yeah, it is kind of inappropriate, but still incredibly funny. I wish I could hear the pop from the fans when he flipped them off.



racoonie said:


> Highspots has EVOLVE, DGUSA, Resistance Pro & Women's Wrestling DVDs for 25% off right now....gonna order everything from after Golden Gate.
> 
> EDIT: I haven't placed the order yet...I am torn whether to go ahead and place the order or to just wait until Black Friday deals.


I'd say wait till Black Friday deals. I'd guess that you're looking at the same discount, but on all DVDs as opposed to a limited selection.

------

I just bought all the Chikara mixtapes. Seems like a fun little set. Does anyone follow Wrestling Is Respect? How were the 'Quest For The Best' and '4' shows? May buy those as well. I remember hearing Busick did well in QFTB


----------



## Wrestling is Life

The Highspots sale actually has everything from DGUSA/EVOLVE I wanted so decided to go ahead and place the order. I probably won't get around to watching them for another year or so...but that is another story lol.


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah, what I meant was that it would be the entire catalog and not just select promotions. I feel you on the last bit though. I have DVDs from last Summer that I've yet to watch. Just not in the mood for certain shows sometimes. My collection has gotten to the point where there are times when I want to watch something, look at my shelves and get overwhelmed and walk away:lol.


----------



## Lane

The WIR tournament is good. Busick is a god damn viking amongst men. Him vs Green Ant is one of my low contender MOTY


----------



## Obfuscation

DGUSA 4th Anniversary show is up on XWT. Got to watch it for the Chikara atomicos & Bucks vs World-1 International alone. Real excited for those.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> Yeah, what I meant was that it would be the entire catalog and not just select promotions. I feel you on the last bit though. I have DVDs from last Summer that I've yet to watch. Just not in the mood for certain shows sometimes. My collection has gotten to the point where there are times when I want to watch something, look at my shelves and get overwhelmed and walk away:lol.


I'm glad I'm not the only that experiences this.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> Yeah, what I meant was that it would be the entire catalog and not just select promotions. I feel you on the last bit though. I have DVDs from last Summer that I've yet to watch. Just not in the mood for certain shows sometimes. My collection has gotten to the point where there are times when I want to watch something, look at my shelves and get overwhelmed and walk away:lol.


I legitimately do this all the time. I spend 20 minutes thinking of what show to watch, then I just choose nothing and get on my laptop or something.


----------



## FITZ

It's awful. I have hundreds of DVDs all over my room and I spent forever just looking at them. I know I want to watch one but I just never know which one. It's shameful how many I own that I haven't watched. 

I've thankfully come to terms with the fact that I will never be able to keep up with them.

I feel like this is a problem that is exclusively for wrestling fans and porn addicts.


----------



## Obfuscation

I have a few shows myself I get via DVD or download but never watch. Don't know why either. It's just good to know I "have them" but once I get 'em, the rush to watch isn't always there. Except for Chikara. That promotion is the only exception it seems. Someday I'll watch some of those 2009 ROH shows I have here. Someday.


----------



## obby

TaylorFitz said:


> It's awful. I have hundreds of DVDs all over my room and I spent forever just looking at them. I know I want to watch one but I just never know which one. It's shameful how many I own that I haven't watched.


i really wish i had your problem


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

The Primer said:


> DGUSA 4th Anniversary show is up on XWT. Got to watch it for the Chikara atomicos & Bucks vs World-1 International alone. Real excited for those.


Prepare to be underwhelmed.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well that's a jolt in the wrong direction.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I also have hundreds of DVDs....probably close to a hundred of them are unwatched. But then someday I randomly decide to watch it years later. Love having the options and of course they look cool on display too.


----------



## sXeMope

I've got about 850 discs on my last count. I'd say I'm probably closer to 900 or even 1000 now but that includes everything from retail DVDs, stuff bought from traders, and stuff I burned myself so it's not as big as it sounds. I'm not really "loyal" to any promotions except AIW and DGU/EVOLVE, and even then AIW is the only show I ever get that I feel the need to watch asap. I was rather loyal to PWG as well but after some bad dealings with them, I'm not sure if I want to buy anymore of their shows (legally).


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I have everything Chikara has put out since mid 2010, plus a couple best ofs from them. Everything from PWG since sometime in 2009 I believe, and a load of older misc. shows I have picked up from between then (most of which I have never touched again after originally putting on the shelves.) ROH is the biggest majority of my collection, but I have probably watched the least of it. I started watching sequentially from somewhere in 2010 and am up to the 2012 10th Anniversary show. Also have most of 2005 on DVD just because I wanted them, along with many of the comps The PWG and Chikara DVDs were watched right away as I got them. I have DGUSA/EVOLVE up until Golden Gate (just ordered the rest to make it up to date as mentioned), but have only watched up until EVOLVE 10. Now I am getting more heavily into AIW and Beyond Wrestling as well. Plus have a lot of WWE DVDs and blu-rays, many unwatched. And of course mixed misc. ones here and there from other smaller indy companies. I think I have around 500 wrestling DVDs.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

The Primer said:


> Well that's a jolt in the wrong direction.


Trust me, I wanted to like both, but that show in general is pretty bad IMO. Bad enough to enjoy laughing at it bad at least. The Bucks/Swann & Ricochet just felt like it was them trying to the absolute least they could do and really the opposite of their DDT4 match. Gargano/Tozawa is rather good at least.


----------



## sXeMope

racoonie said:


> I have everything Chikara has put out since mid 2010, plus a couple best ofs from them. Everything from PWG since sometime in 2009 I believe, and a load of older misc. shows I have picked up from between then (most of which I have never touched again after originally putting on the shelves.) ROH is the biggest majority of my collection, but I have probably watched the least of it. I started watching sequentially from somewhere in 2010 and am up to the 2012 10th Anniversary show. Also have most of 2005 on DVD just because I wanted them, along with many of the comps The PWG and Chikara DVDs were watched right away as I got them. I have DGUSA/EVOLVE up until Golden Gate (just ordered the rest to make it up to date as mentioned), but have only watched up until EVOLVE 10. Now I am getting more heavily into AIW and Beyond Wrestling as well. Plus have a lot of WWE DVDs and blu-rays, many unwatched. And of course mixed misc. ones here and there from other smaller indy companies. I think I have around 500 wrestling DVDs.


I think majority of my collection (promotion wise) is actually UWA Hardcore. I believe that I have every show with the exception of one or two. Albeit about half of them are bootlegs because most are long out of print, but I also have every WWF PPV from 1994-2003 and every WCW PPV from 1997-2001. I generally buy every compilation put out by WWE these days because I like reliving the memories and seeing things now that I can appreciate/understand that I didn't when I originally saw it as a kid, and see things I wasn't around for. I ordered the 20th Anniversary Raw set and I can't wait to get it. I want to watch it in chronological order, but I'm probably going to watch the original ECW invasion first.

I've been getting into Beyond myself recently and I really enjoy it. Especially the older shows in that Gym/particle board room in Ohio. Sooo many gems in those DVDs. I think AIW will eventually be the promotion I have most DVDs, though I'm avoiding older shows because from what I've seen the quality is rather horrible. Shitty lighting, commentary on live mics, etc.

---

RF posted JCW Bloodymania 7 on his site. Match listing says it has The Ring Rydas (Oi4K/Irish Airborne) vs. London & Kendrick. I really want to see this match. Hopefully it shows up on XWT.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

How are London and Kendrick nowadays? Are they any good anymore? I haven't seen neither man wrestle for a while except for when Kendrick took on Callihan at WrestleCon.


----------



## Corey

MoxleyMoxx said:


> How are London and Kendrick nowadays? Are they any good anymore? I haven't seen neither man wrestle for a while except for when Kendrick took on Callihan at WrestleCon.


Can't speak for Kendrick as I haven't seen him but London's restored back to his old form this year. He's been a real workhorse in stuff I've seen from him. His match with Kevin Steen at PWG ASW 9 Night 1 was an absolute joy and his match with Michael Elgin from ROH's World Title tournament has been highly touted this year as well. Had a really fun match with Trent Barretta in PWG too.


----------



## KingCrash

Kendrick has been pretty average for about the past year in singles. Forgettable match with Steen, meh matches at Wrestlecon, nothing of note to me when he was over in Japan and I can't think of anything else he's done. He just feels like a guy who is going through the motions of being a wrestler like London was before he flipped his switch this year.


----------



## RKing85

just got a vacation week of mine moved to the last full week of November.

So I am going to be home all day, with my credit card, the week of Black Friday online shopping. This is going to be very bad/good. My dvd collection is going to grow substantially. haha.

highspots 25% off Dragon Gate USA, Evolve, Resistance Pro, and the women's wrestling sections.


----------



## sXeMope

> - All new WWE contracts reportedly have a morality clause in them. Basically, if a talent has inappropriate photos or videos that can be found online or in print, they will not be signed. They have to sign a deal saying that no such material exists and if it happens to be found, not only will they not be hired but will be blacklisted from the company.


Well, looks like AR Fox won't be going to WWE...


----------



## Obfuscation

^I don't get the punchline, but that's the greatest news ever. As if they would sign that guy to begin with.

------------

ROH Charm City Challenge was a solid show with Mike Bennett's first good match since Final Battle 2012 _(Thanks Jimmy <3)_ & a real smooth main event between Cole & Strong. Had a few misses on it, but they were fairly irrelevant. Probably the most sustained house show on the year next to Defy or Deny II.

*Note: I skipped the tag championship match out of zero interest in seeing those four go 20+ minutes. If you're into them, well, you make like this show a touch more than I.


----------



## Snapdragon

Motivated Jimmy Jacobs is legitimately one of the best wrestlers on the indies. Glad to see he's on an upswing after being on the backburner for so long. His Proving Ground Match vs Cole in Detroit earlier this year was absolutely amazing.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jacobs has been one of the best guys on the circuit for years. Also glad 2013 has been a year where he's been given more of a chance to branch out on his own in the promotions he's booked. If he can score the ROH World Championship shot, we'll probably get the Jacobs vs Cole rematch. I'll love to see it.


----------



## sXeMope

The Primer said:


> ^I don't get the punchline, but that's the greatest news ever. As if they would sign that guy to begin with.


AR Fox was in a (gay) porn video for some thug amateur site some years back. Never looked at him the same after I found out about it.


----------



## Obfuscation

I wonder if he was lost making the video b/c there were no ropes to do some crummy springboard move off of.


----------



## Groovemachine

So ROH have just announced that Jesse Sorenson will be making his ROH debut at GBHXII against Tomasso Ciampa. Reception seems to be mixed so far. I dunno, I'll be interested to see how he does. No idea if he'll be the same as he was pre-injury or if he'll have had to tone things down a bit, but we shall see. I'm going into it open minded at least.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sounds worthy of being skipped.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't think he'd have to tone things down because unless he's developed he was easily one of the blandest guys TNA had while he was there. Kind of weird to have him there just after Whitmer retired and against a guy who Air Raid Crashes anyone about 10 times a match but it just screams filler to me.




The Primer said:


> I wonder if he was lost making the video b/c there were no ropes to do some crummy springboard move off of.


rimshot.gif


Well, not the one Fox is known for anyway.


----------



## sXeMope

Sorenson is as bland as bland can be IMO. I couldn't get into him at all while he was in TNA. I have to wonder why he wasn't wrestling in TNA before he was released though. Didn't he wrestle at some indy show a few days after he was cut?


----------



## Snapdragon

sXeMope said:


> AR Fox was in a (gay) porn video for some thug amateur site some years back. Never looked at him the same after I found out about it.



My favorite part of that is there is a version of the video floating around with CZW clips before the video starts


----------



## sXeMope

The weirdest part about it is when he takes the blindfold off, but continues upon being promised more money. Guess he reallly needed the money. 

I just finished watching NXT. Am I the only one who notices that the outline around the SZ on Sami Zayn's tights is very similar to the shape of El Generico's mask? Ugh is there anything Zayn won't steal from him?

----

Has anyone bought any SMASH Wrestling from SMV? How is it? I'm considering buying some MP4s but want to know if the shows are any good. Looking at their roster, they look like they could become the next UWA Hardcore, in terms of running "supershows" with a bunch of great talents from around the world.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Groovemachine said:


> So ROH have just announced that Jesse Sorenson will be making his ROH debut at GBHXII against Tomasso Ciampa. Reception seems to be mixed so far. I dunno, I'll be interested to see how he does. No idea if he'll be the same as he was pre-injury or if he'll have had to tone things down a bit, but we shall see. I'm going into it open minded at least.


And another mediocre (at best) talent... Why, ROH? WHY? I mean, there's only one reason why they're doing this and that's a TNA (STUPID) move. Fuck.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> The weirdest part about it is when he takes the blindfold off, but continues upon being promised more money. Guess he reallly needed the money.
> 
> I just finished watching NXT. Am I the only one who notices that the outline around the SZ on Sami Zayn's tights is very similar to the shape of El Generico's mask? Ugh is there anything Zayn won't steal from him?
> 
> ----
> 
> Has anyone bought any SMASH Wrestling from SMV? How is it? I'm considering buying some MP4s but want to know if the shows are any good. Looking at their roster, they look like they could become the next UWA Hardcore, in terms of running "supershows" with a bunch of great talents from around the world.


Tajiri's promotion? I don't know how it is/was but it can't be that bad if Starbuck (perhaps the best known finnish wrestler) was their champion.


----------



## Concrete

No not the Japanese promotion. The Canadian one, correct?


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah, I'm referring to the Canadian one. Should have specified that. Sorry.


----------



## Rah

Provided it wasn't a dumb as fuck work, I'm not sure I'd trust Ciampa after his debacle in BoLA.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ciampa in general is a debacle.


----------



## Chismo

*Tangled Web 6*

_*(2013/8/10)*_


1.	JT Dunn vs. David Starr

***1/4


2.	Alex Colon, Joe Gacy & Biff Busick vs. Matt Tremont, Greg Excellent & Shane Strickland

*


3.	Nevaeh vs. Shanna

**


4.	Caleb Konley vs. Shane Hollister

***1/2


5.	4-Loco (Azrieal & Bandido Jr.) vs. The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver)

******


6.	*CZW Wired Championship*: Andrew Everett vs. AR Fox ©

***3/4


7.	*CZW World Tag Team Championship*: Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) vs. BLKOUT (Ruckus & BLK Jeez) ©

**1/4


8.	*CZW World Heavyweight Championship*: Drew Gulak vs. MASADA ©

**3/4


9.	TANGLED WEB DEATHMATCH: Nation of Intoxication (Danny Havoc, Devon Moore & Lucky tHURTeen) vs. Drew Blood, Rory Mondo & Ron Mathis

1/2*


This was a mixed bag. There were four really good matches, few mediocre ones, and two really bad trios, one of them being main event, unfortunately. The young(er) guns, such as Konley, Hollister, The Beaver Boys, Everett, Fox, Busick and Gulak, those guys are carrying the promotion. The opener with two completely unknown guys to me was shockingly good.​


----------



## Obfuscation

Outside of Drew Blood randomly leaving, I had a ball watching the nutty main event. 

Everett making me enjoy a match with AR Fox was :mark: worthy. Love that Chiva Kid; he's wonderful.


----------



## Even Flow

Do people know there's actually a PWG show tonight? because for the first time in forever, there's not a thread previewing the show.


----------



## smitlick

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2013 Day 1*

1. Bad Bones vs Shinobu
***

2. Yuji Okabayashi vs Robert Dreissker
**3/4

3. Tommy End vs Ricochet
***1/4

4. Eddie Kingston vs Chuck Taylor
**1/2

5. MASADA vs Super Crazy
**3/4

6. Jonathan Gresham vs Ricky Marvin
***1/4

7. Zack Sabre Jr vs Johnny Moss
***3/4

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2013 Day 2*

1. Shinobu vs Eddie Kingston
***

2. Ricky Marvin vs Jay Skillet
**3/4

3. Zack Sabre Jr vs Robert Dreissker
***

4. Super Crazy vs Karsten Beck
**3/4

5. Yuji Okabayashi vs Bad Bones vs MASADA vs Michael Dante
***

6. Tommy End vs Jonathan Gresham
***1/4

7. Ricochet & Chuck Taylor vs Hot & Spicy
***1/4

8. Axel Tischer vs Big Van Walter
***1/2

*wXw 16 Carat Gold 2013 Day 3*

1. Karsten Beck vs Zack Sabre Jr
**3/4

2. Shinobu vs Tommy End
***

3. Eddie Kingston & Kim Ray vs Hot & Spicy
**1/2

4. MASADA vs Robert Schild
**

5. Bad Bones vs Yuji Okabayashi
***1/4

6. RockSkillet vs The AUT-Siders
***1/2

7. Chuck Taylor & Ricochet vs Los Mexitosos
***1/2

8. Tommy End vs Zack Sabre Jr
***3/4​


----------



## Obfuscation

Zack Sabre Jr vs Tommy End :mark:

Have to find that to watch immediately.


----------



## smitlick

My biggest disappointment about 16 Carat was its disappointing Football Match. Was hoping Walter or Okabayashi would kill someone


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> Do people know there's actually a PWG show tonight? because for the first time in forever, there's not a thread previewing the show.


Shows you how interesting that card looks... although by the time I watch it I'm sure I'll end up loving it like always. 

I'll double post here with the results of PWG's Matt Rushmore:



Spoiler: results



Credit: Will Pruett & PW.net

1. Willie Mack and B-Boy defeated PPRay (Peter Avalon and Ray Rosas).

2. Kevin Steen defeated ACH.

3. Best Friends (Trent? and Chuck Taylor) defeated A.R. Fox and Rich Swann.

4. Drake Younger defeated Brian Cage, Tony Nese, and Tommaso Ciampa in a four way match.

Intermission.

5. Johnny Gargano defeated Roderick Strong.

6. The Young Bucks defeated Candice LeRae and Joey Ryan to retain the PWG Tag Team Championships.

7. Adam Cole defeated Kyle O'Reilly to retain the PWG World Championship.

This was another excellent show from PWG. The Tag Title match stole the show, with Candice LeRae giving the performance of a lifetime. The main event ended with multiple run-ins from Steen and the Bucks (who along with Cole makeup the Mount Rushmore of Wrestling group). It was a great show and a great time.



I'd say I'm now convinced that the winner of match #5 deserves a title shot. Make it happen!


----------



## peep4life

I was at the pwg show. It was great from top to bottom. Also they announced that the winner of match 5 will get a title shot


----------



## Corey

peep4life said:


> I was at the pwg show. It was great from top to bottom. Also they announced that the winner of match 5 will get a title shot


Fantastic news! That was pretty ironic.


----------



## KingCrash

I almost yelled at my screen but then I read match 5, not 4. I'll accept it.

*ROH - A New Dawn*


reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O’Reilly) vs. Monster Mafia (Josh Alexander & Ethan Page) - ***1/4

Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young - **

Adrenaline RUSH vs. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal - **3/4

*Winner gets ROH World Title shot in the main event*
The Honor Rumble - **1/4

Eddie Edwards vs. Michael Bennett - ***

*Jacobs Trial Series - Match Two*
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kevin Steen - ***1/4

*ROH World TV Title*
Matt Taven vs. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - **3/4

*ROH World Title*
Adam Cole vs. Mark Briscoe - **3/4


Overall a B-level ROH show but better then some of the ones they put out lately (besides Kelly calling some of the matches by himself, bleh.) The opener was very enjoyable & Monster Mafia would easily be the second best team if they brought them in full time, Bennett/Edwards was solid, Jacobs/Steen was short but all action and the main event was better then the world title tournament match but still had something missing and didn't feel like a main event.​


----------



## Obfuscation

Accidently deleted that show. _(idk how that happened)_ Need to get it back b/c on paper it looks like a solid watch. Only going to pass on the ACH tag. Excited for Monster Mafia's debut & the Steen vs Jimmy sprint. Expect them to kill each other for a good time. Won't be surprised if it's better than their No DQ match earlier this year.


----------



## Corey

I (for some reason) am inclined to watch an ROH show now that Cole is the champ. That one they just recently had with Cole vs. Strong looks pretty decent on paper. Maybe I'll download that...


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, that show worked for the majority. Solid and easy to watch. You might want to skip the Outlaw Inc. match though. It's so bad, haha.


----------



## RKing85

Spoiler: I'm a moron who posts spoilers



I know some people aren't sold on Gargano yet, but I am a big fan of his and very much look forward to him and Cole.


----------



## Chismo

Some fucking people...


----------



## Corey

RKing85 said:


> I know some people aren't sold on BLANK yet, but I am a big fan of his and very much look forward to him and CHAMPION.


Spoiler tags brother, spoiler tags...


----------



## Groovemachine

Spoiler: PWG BOLA 2013 N1 review



*PWG BOLA 2013 Night 1*​
Kevin Steen vs Chuck Taylor - **3/4
~ Mostly a comedy match and I definitely laughed a lot, but the wrestling was more of an after-thought. Brilliant moment with them both joining the commentary booth, though, that was hilarious.

Brian Cage vs Tomasso Ciampa - **1/2
~ Not as bad as others have made out. Beginning was great, and then we got the big botch on the outside which obviously killed it off. Cage was out of it but then it picked up again for a bit, and Ciampa looked like a dick for slapping him around. Unfortunately they tried to cram too much stuff in and it became messy with a ton of overkill. Ciampa fits in at Reseda though, I'd be happy to see more from him.

Johnny Gargano vs Willie Mack - ***1/4
~ A few moments of awkwardness brought this down but there were some fun moments, especially Mack catching Gargano mid slingshot-spear and hitting the 'roll of the dice' or whatever Mack calls it. Shave a few minutes off, tighten things up and this would have been even better.

AR Fox vs Roderick Strong - ***1/4
~ Strong's house of fire offense looks so good, we had some great segments here of him going crazy on Fox with some pretty sick knees to the face. Loved him countering Fox's springboard bulldog attempt with a half nelson backbreaker. Standard stuff from Fox, I hate his 'jumping up and down on the ropes for no reason' shtick he does before the tightrope bulldog. Pointless. And he slipped up on the outside towards the end which made things a bit stilted, although Roddy covered for it by dropping him face first on the apron haha. Went a tad too long as well. Shame, as there were some awesome moments in this one.

Drake Younger vs Joey Ryan - **3/4
~ Jolly Rancher/Lego stuff was enjoyable!

ACH vs Anthony Nese - ***1/2
~ Went longer than it needed to but this was really fun!

Kyle O'Reilly vs Trent? - ***3/4
~ Trent's best PWG outing by far, and Kyle is cementing himself as a top guy for the company with his recent offerings. Great exchanges here, both men clearly amped up and looking to prove something. Finishing stretch was mental.

Michael Elgin vs Rich Swan - ***1/4
~ Most of it was just them throwing bombs at each other, although Elgin being a beast and cutting off Swan's Tajiri-esque handspring elbow with a devastating clothesline was awesome. Early stuff was paced well.

Forever Hooligans & TJP vs Adam Cole & The Young Bucks - ***1/2
~ Quite spotty but the action kept coming fast and furious. Lol at Steen & Excalibur shitting all over the Hooligan's hugging shtick. Dive train was buckets of fun. Good stuff, but a step down from recent PWG main events.


----------



## Obfuscation

The Primer said:


> Accidently deleted that show. _(idk how that happened)_ Need to get it back b/c on paper it looks like a solid watch. Only going to pass on the ACH tag. Excited for Monster Mafia's debut & the Steen vs Jimmy sprint. *Expect them to kill each other for a good time. Won't be surprised if it's better than their No DQ match earlier this year.*


How wrong I was. Match was a total DUD. Dammit.


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Spoiler tags brother, spoiler tags...


Well know there are spoiler tags in the post and it's your post that has the spoilers.


----------



## Corey

TaylorFitz said:


> Well know there are spoiler tags in the post and it's your post that has the spoilers.


Huh?


----------



## smitlick

I've got wXws 16 Carat Gold 2013 on eBay as well as C*4 Level Up 2013. My eBay username is smitlick.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Huh?


He means b/c you quoted the spoiling post. You should edit out his quote to remove it. I haven't seen it yet, but I'm saying for cautionary reasons.

I fear it's PWG related. Luckily, I'm dodging the dang 'ol bullet.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

If anyone spoils PWG I will find you and kill you.


----------



## Groovemachine

Kevin Steen Show with Tomasso Ciampa has just been released over on Highspots. Steen has name-dropped it a couple of times with other guests as being a good one, so I'm pretty keen.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RFVideo has released a Best Of set from Moxley's CZW days. Why no promos though? 

http://www.rfvideo.com/bestofjonmoxleyinczw.aspx


----------



## sXeMope

Gonna skip on that set as I already have the SMV BOTI and I doubt there's that much difference to justify the purchase. I think it would have been neat to make a "Complete" set for him like Rob has done for a bunch of ECW wrestlers/feuds. Like, a 6-8 disc set compiling EVERYTHING Mox has done in CZW. I'd probably buy that for the promos alone.


----------



## smitlick

*AAW Epic 2013*

1. Page/Alexander vs Fontaine/Lyndon
***

2. MsChif vs Heidi Lovelace
*

3. Prince Mustafa Ali vs Juntai Miller
***

4. Crane/Lawrence vs Able/Thomas vs Titan/Tweek vs Zero Gravity
**

5. Vega/Fitchett vs Irish Airborne
***1/4

6. Jordan McIntyre vs Krotch
N/R

7. Keith Walker vs Ryan Boz
N/R

8. Shane Hollister vs Jimmy Jacobs
***3/4

9. ACH vs Davey Richards
***3/4​


----------



## Obfuscation

XWT doesn't get anymore AAW shows. Of course when Hollister is killing it, I can't watch. Awful. He's one of the few reasons why I bother.


----------



## Last Chancery

The Primer said:


> XWT doesn't get anymore AAW shows. Of course when Hollister is killing it, I can't watch. Awful. He's one of the few reasons why I bother.


I'm a huge homer for AAW, but I have mixed feelings about this news. On one hand, I like it, since it probably means more people buying their DVDs/shows this and especially next month. But on the other hand, half the people who now are exposed to this small promotion likely wouldn't have ever heard of it had it not been for XWT. Maybe I'm spoiled because I catch the shows as they happen, I dunno, but I can see the disappointment here.

I'll be honest, though, the last 2-3 shows have been really hit and miss. The September show was marred by poor reffing in two marquee matches and a main event people actually walked out on (Hollister vs. Cannon). And last week's show was kind of oddly paced since it was the opening round of the tag tournament, so you had a lot of pairings that had no chemistry and just overall general awkwardness throughout. Didn't help that the main was another rather drab Hollister/Cannon affair.

Tomorrow night is part two of the tag tournament, but it features Chuck Taylor/Johnny Gargano and a main event of Hollister vs. Eddie Kingston, heel vs. heel, so that should be a lot of fun. King is the best part of AAW for me. He gets so invested in his character, often to the point of being campy and cheesy. Fans have started fucking with him on purpose just to see how he'll react, and he outdoes himself every single time. Here's a short list of Kingston's run-ins with fans since his debut there:

1) Fan threw a roll of TP at him, which made Kingston jump out of the ring and fire it back at the fan, full force
2) One fan keeps bringing a white board every month, and last month King tried stealing it for like, 15 seconds, being over the top about it, but he failed
3) The same fan taunted Kingston with the white board last week, but after an even longer struggle, he managed to take it and break it over his face (twice)
4) Last month a bunch of people mocked his winless New York Giants, so Kingston started calling fans names and insulting the Chicago teams
5) Fans chanted "SINBAD" at him, prompting him to corpse BADLY, and then follow it up last week with an entire promo based around why he hates the fans calling him Sinbad (including a line about how "House Guest" was his shit or something)
6) He called a black female fan who was heckling him "Tyler Perry"
7) I offered him some popcorn last week and he said, "Oh, sure!" before dropping it on the ground in front of me. I could not stop laughing.

In short, Kingston is maximizing his minutes and he is entertaining as hell. Get the latest shows, if only for him. Because beyond him and some Monster Mafia matches, the shows haven't been all that worthwhile.


----------



## sXeMope

Sex Bob-Ombs vs. Irish Airborne sounds really good to me. I'm not sure why, but I think they'd work well together.

On a somewhat related note: Oi4K were a part of a recent BJW tour. Apparently they're in a Tag League that BJW are running. Can't wait to see footage from that.


----------



## Last Chancery

P.S. AAW is doing a Black Friday sale this year, so stock up when you can.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Had no idea that Spyral BKNY is currently paralyzed. I'm watching Wrestling's Best Unsigned Talents vol 1 and Rich Swann mentioned that.


----------



## Lane

Considering how he almost murdered Mike Sydel...karma is indeed a bitch.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kingston's debut was the best part of that show (forget which one it was) so hearing he's still killing it doesn't come as a surprise in the slightest. Glad he showed up. Wrestling is a better place with him involved. Already worked vs Jacobs from what I read - and HAVE to see - and now vs Hollister? Every vulgar term to announce my excitement can be named now.

Spyral BKNY is paralyzed. Didn't know, yet that sounds about right. Guy was nuts with his modern day sloppy flippy stuff. The risk was always there.


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> Sex Bob-Ombs vs. Irish Airborne sounds really good to me. I'm not sure why, but I think they'd work well together.
> 
> On a somewhat related note: Oi4K were a part of a recent BJW tour. Apparently they're in a Tag League that BJW are running. Can't wait to see footage from that.


The match is pretty fun but the match is more a showcase of Airborne.


----------



## Obfuscation

That was one of the lesser matches I've seen from OI4K this year. Sometimes they still hold on to that crappy "moves only; logic later" type of work that made me not so keen on them years ago. Then some matches they do rock like vs Sumerian Death Squad. I play it by ear with the bros. At least I know I can like 'em.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH Road To Greatness Night 1 Review:

Rowe/Strong - **1/2

Adrenaline RUSH vs. Alabama Attitude - ***

Cheeseburger vs. QT Marshall - HORRIBLE

Davey Richards vs Matt Taven - ***1/2 (very good match as expected, Davey's was more toned down than usual and Taven was Taven)

Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx - ***

Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman - *1/2 (Ugh.. Fish's matches has been so disappointing lately and Caprice is bad, finish was atrocious, it looked good in the replay but Fish really needs to find a new finisher)

Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander - **3/4 (Promising start with O'Reilly targeting CA's arm but I don't know, I wasn't into the match at all)

Ciampa and Cole vs Steen and Elgin - ***1/2


----------



## KingCrash

Last Chancery said:


> P.S. AAW is doing a Black Friday sale this year, so stock up when you can.


Well shit, guess I could have waited until buying the last three shows. Oh well. Glad to hear Kingston is keeping it up in AAW, should be the highlight of the shows. Not surprised that Hollister/Cannon was walked out on, I'm surprised AAW is still booking Cannon in main events.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hmm. Hollister vs Cannon sounds more appealing to me than the bulk of the other main events seen in AAW over the last year. But, as widely known, I'm not a fan of Davey, Elgin, & a large portion of O'Reilly. Although the latter seems to be growing on me with certain performances.


----------



## Corey

I _attempted _to watch all of ROH's Charm City Challenge the other night and I just couldn't do it. The only two matches I could bare watching in full was the opener (Edwards vs. Page) and the main event (Cole vs.Strong VII No DQ). Both matches were absolutely nothing special. I was pretty disappointed tbh. Cole vs. Strong had aspects of it that were good but god damn it there was just too much no-selling and rushing through sequences to make it come off as believable. The final minutes pissed me off so much. I'll put it in spoiler tags in case some folks haven't seen it:



Spoiler: Cole vs. Roddy ending



So Cole nails Roddy in the head with belt (loud smack) for a 2-count, then SECONDS later Roddy pops up, hits 3 straight backbreakers, a sick kick to the head, and a Gibson Driver for a 2-count. This sequence had ZERO drama whatsoever and they completely rushed through it. So then what does Roddy do? He sits there for a good minute, does nothing, and decides to place Cole on the top rope. In return, Cole pushes him off and hops off the middle rope to hit the Canadian Destroyer for the easy 3-count. Such a flat finish. I wasn't happy.



I skimmed through the Tag Title match (reDragon vs. Lethal/Elgin). It goes over 20 minutes and has a flat finish. Maria Kanellis on commentary during the Jacobs/Bennett match was SO annoying. Didn't help that Kevin Kelly was there too...


----------



## Obfuscation

I actually didn't mind the show. Skipped the tag via skimming & only thought the four way + Outlaw Inc. match were awful. Rest was fine for a house show. Significantly better than their bigger events. Which wasn't hard b/c legit every match from DBD was a DUD. While the whole show was only solid at best, an improvement these days is an improvement. Main event was fun. Better than their BITW & ROH TV matches this year. Finish looked sicker than usual, so I bought it. I blame the shitty audiences per usual as to why it lacked heat. Not to mention having championship matches on house shows is SOOO dumb in the first place, b/c fans know the gold won't switch.

ROH has a distinct set up now. TV, larger events, house shows. Trying to create drama for the random house shows doesn't work b/c it isn't there. They really should stick with different matches that they want to try on 'em and don't bother with the fleeting booking. Ringmaster Challenge being the main event a month ago, for example, was a good idea. Of course there wasn't a champion at the time.

Not gonna touch the commentary, b/c well, that's blatantly obvious. Kevin Kelly - it's like he purposely tries to be a parody of cheese & blandness. "oh no! cut that out!" btw, Corey did you watch Steen vs ACH? lol @ Kelly burying ACH on commentary.


----------



## Corey

Nah didn't watch all of Steen/ACH. ACH was annoying me in the early minutes by looking like a 12 year old kid, thern I skipped to the finish which felt heatless and flat as well. Idk if the audio just sucks so we can't hear the crowd or the crowd's just suck in Baltimore, but I don't like it. Bad enough I have to listen to Kelly being an annoying son of a bitch. 

As it stands for me, Strong/Ishimori from TV and Jacobs/Cole from... something about Gold are the best things ROH has produced this year. I also liked Edwards/Taven and Elgin/ACH from the Texas show. Are there ANY standout tag matches? I can't be btohered with the Wolves or those reDragon fuckers.


----------



## Obfuscation

It was average at best. Steen working like a bully was fun, but it wasn't anything noteworthy.

Strong vs Ishimori, brother. Edwards vs Ishimori was from Border Wars. (I remember your praise for the TV match and I agree with it all.) Cole vs Jacobs was fabulous.

Edwards vs Taven from Texas sucked big time, but their TV rematch was good. Taven has been one of the guys I've liked in ROH this year. He carried Mike Mondo to a fun match if you can believe it. Elgin vs ACH was from the PA show "Dragon's Reign" btw. I was shocked how I thought that was the MOTN on that show too. But it was average from top to bottom.

Standout tags? Not a single one comes to mind. Oh WAIT. Bucks return bred two matches. A fun three way vs C & C and Adrenaline Rush + a good match vs Forever Hooligans at Manhattan Mayhem V.


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> Well shit, guess I could have waited until buying the last three shows. Oh well. Glad to hear Kingston is keeping it up in AAW, should be the highlight of the shows. Not surprised that Hollister/Cannon was walked out on, I'm surprised AAW is still booking Cannon in main events.




I've never been big on Cannon. He's never done anything that I really cared for.

May have to take advantage of that AAW sale for the tag tournament shows.


----------



## Corey

Good lord, I butchered the hell out of those dates and shows. :lol Good look on the corrections. Maybe I'll seek out Bucks/Hooligans sometime. I've honestly NEVER seen a Hooligans match so I can't get too excited about them yet. That'll change soon though once I catch up with the last few PWG shows.

Strong vs. Ishimori reminded me SO MUCH of the old ROH I used to know and love. A competitive, well worked, high energy, exhibition wrestling match. I don't remember much of Edwards/Taven but I do recall giving it *** 1/2 (same rating for Elgin/ACH). I was impressed by how well Taven used his reach and length to cut off Edwards when he was building momentum. I think it helped that Taven was on his own too, those hoopla hotties and Truth completely ruined his match with Alexander from Charm City Challenge. Not that I cared anyway because I have no interest in Coleman & Alexander, tbh.

Cole vs. Jacobs for the Title = :lenny


----------



## Obfuscation

Cannon in Chikara has been his best work. Did like his IWA-MS stuff too. Namely the war vs Jacobs. He's always been appealing to me; I'll continue to support Mr. Anarchist.


----------



## KingCrash

Cannon in other places is fine besides his D.U.F. run in DGUSA but he fell off in AAW sometime during his tag title run with Jacobs when they have the "champs who hate each other" angle going on. Does Cannon still run First Wrestling shows or did that fold?


----------



## sXeMope

He ran a show this year. I bought it on eBay but I've yet to watch it. It's not that I don't like Cannon, I don't mind watching him wrestle but he's nothing I'd go out of my way to see.


----------



## Obfuscation

Felt like F1RST wrestling was only showcased at each year's King of Trios meanwhile falling under the radar the rest of the months. Didn't seem like they pumped out many shows on DVD.


----------



## sXeMope

Seems like they don't run too much. If SMV's catalog of their shows is correct, they've only had 4 shows since 2010. Seems they didn't run at all in 2012.


----------



## Obfuscation

Indeed. Seems to be playing it by ear over Cannon putting strong focus on it. Of course that could have been by poor numbers for when it was more frequent.


----------



## Lane

They did 2 Wrestlepaloozas this year which I need to get. Mixture of live wrestling, burlesque, and punk rock.

Heres a vid of the second show. They've teased doing a 3rd one sometime before this year ends or early next year.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hFPVX5O-iD4


----------



## Obfuscation

Honest question: is (Shawn) Daivari's "brother" any better? b/c Shawn is legit one of the most painful excuses for a wrestler ever.


----------



## Last Chancery

Caught my first glimpse of Drew Gulak last night and he is fucking astounding. He handed me some of those "For a Better CZW" pamphlets from last year and I couldn't stop laughing. Best part was how for the entire last week or two, he and Gran Akuma, who were tagging, were hashtagging the team name of #GulAkuma. But then they came out, to Steve Blackman's music, and Gulak had the sticks like Blackman and imitated his entrance to perfection. They then started referring to themselves as the Lethal Weapons. It was glorious. Simply glorious.

Then during intermission, Gulak's walking around shirtless, sweaty and in pajama pants with little pictures of eggs (sunny side up) all over them. It was a sight to behold. The match they had against the Airborne was OK, but the takeaway here is that this dude is fucking awesome, and puts a ton of work/overtime into his character. I appreciate a guy like that, especially in an age where so many workers feel they can just give 75% and make it work.

Also: Honky Tonk Man was there for no reason and he threatened to take a fan out back in the parking lot and beat the shit out of him. He also called him a cocksucker. Major buys.


----------



## Obfuscation

Drew Gulak bandwagon - hop aboard, there's always room.

Oh, he's a fun character on the scene.


----------



## Mattyb2266

So I was at a relatively new local CT Indy show tonight, RWE, and one thing I took away from this show was that Biff Busick is the fucking man. His match with Papadon made the show worth it. Pretty much all thanks to Biff.


----------



## Last Chancery

Honky Tonk's promo was mostly about how he's growing his hair for another year before cutting it and donating it Locks of Love, or whatever that hair charity is officially called. So I think when he was charging for autographs and photos, at least a portion went to that or another charity. I respect that. I also respect the fact that he's 60 years old and still rocking the character, and doing so proudly. Really neat to see someone appreciative of his past opportunities instead of bitter about them.

Not saying I'm a fan of his all the sudden, but I went in wondering why he was there, and left with a smile on my face and a chuckle or two in the air. No complaints.


----------



## Corey

*PWG - TEN

*B-Boy, Willie Mack, & Candice LeRae vs. Joey Ryan, Peter Avalon, & Ryan Taylor - ****

Brian Cage vs. Anthony Nese - ***

The RockNES Monsters vs. Forever Hooligans - **

AR Fox vs. Michael Elgin - 1/2*

Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano vs. Paul London & Brian Kendrick - **

Kyle O'Reilly vs. TJ Perkins - *** 1/2

*PWG World Championship - Guerrilla Warfare
*Adam Cole (c) vs. Kevin Steen vs. Drake Younger - *** 1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Championship - Ladder Match
*The Young Bucks (c) vs. Dojo Bros vs. Inner City Machine Guns - *** 3/4


- Ok fuck it. That opener was the greatest thing I've ever seen. SO. MUCH. FUN. The opening sequences between Joey & Candice did enough to warrant a *** rating, so the rest was just bonus. Willie Mack was fucking on fire throughout the whole match, doing his best Michael Elgin impression along the way. Also, Ryan Taylor punching a fan. :lmao God this was great. Shocked that I'm saying it was MOTN.

- Surprised by how well I enjoyed Cage/Nese. I'll admit I'm pretty turned off by Cage these days. He's gotten so bulky (look at that fucking GH gut!) that I don't even wanna watch him wrestle, but in this he didn't do too bad. It's a total exhibition and neither guy really has charisma whatsoever, but it was fun. I know people keep saying they like Nese and they're impressed by him, but why? He just seems like another athletic guy that can do flips and shit to me.

- Yeah I didn't care for RockNES/Hooligans much at all. Nothing but a bunch of moves and a bunch of overkill. Probably didn't help that I'm not a big fan of the Monsters and it was my first time seeing the Hooligans as a team. Side note, Johnny Yuma cut his hair and now looks like an EXACT carbon copy of Kid Kash, just smaller. 

- Jesus christ Fox vs. Elgin was bad. Obviously there was no structure or story, it was nothing but 15+ minutes of spots, spots, and more spots. Not to mention it had some of the laziest sequences I've ever seen, especially the way they setup Fox's big dive over the corner turnbuckle. The spot where Fox does the springboard and he just kept bouncing up and down while Elgin stood there was fucking ridiculous.

- The opening to Ronin vs. Londrick had me laughing so hard. Best part of that match by far. At times it was fun, then they just started doin a bunch of random shit and became lost in the shuffle. Nothing special.

- O'Reilly & Perkins went out and had a really nifty little wrasslin match. Reminded me a lot of Perkins/Del Sol, although I liked the latter a little more. Some beautiful chain wrestling/counter wrestling/mat wrestling/submission wrestling/whatever the hell you'd like to call it.  O'Reilly was finally able to put together some sound psychology and actually work the arm for an extended period of time instead of just locking in random cross armbreakers, so that was nice to see. They started to nearly lose me in the final minutes, because in normal PWG style the match probably went too long, but they ended strong and the crowd loved it of course. Good match.

- Guerrilla Warfare was a pretty fun brawl. It was pretty much a handicap match bar a couple exchanges between Steen & Younger. Drake looked like he broke his neck about 3 times and Cole almost died on the brainbuster from Steen. Marked so hard at the finish, totally brilliant.

- Obviously the main event was madness. Bodies literally flying everywhere, rusty old ladders, Ricochet pulling off incredible dives, and Rich Swann instantly becoming the mvp by taking one of the most painful looking spots in recent history... then getting up a few minutes later and taking another one.  I laughed so hard at Nick Jackson yelling "go ahead, I got this. Ya'll are goin down" while Rich Swann tips the ladder over and he's crotched on the top rope. :lmao Crazy match, only downfall was the ultra flat finish. 

- Not the best PWG show by any means. I'd honestly say it's their worst of the year thus far, which automatically still says it's good. They were able to start strong and end strong, it's just that the middle portion was full of stinkers.​


----------



## Obfuscation

I thought Cage looked significantly smaller on this show than he did at Is Your Body Ready? My perception at least. Oh and you have to know Fox does that jumping up and down spot in every match. It's the worst.

Did you not notice that the fan Ryan Taylor punched was Scott Lost? Hence the spot in the end, haha.

:hb you dug O'Reilly vs Perkins. See, now I'm not so crazy. Speaking of crazy, Cole off the brainbuster. AHHHHH I TOLD YOU.

MOTN for me was the ladder match, but the opener is seriously very close. Not sure where I'd rank the show overall. Like most shows, half the show delivered and the other half fell flat. Is Your Body Ready? was the only one I approved of from top to bottom.


----------



## Corey

I didn't wanna throw out the full spoiler for folks that haven't seen the show yet, but yeah I noticed the Scott Lost part. When he flat out punched the guy and Excalibur & whoever else was on commentary (Taylor?) had no reaction whatsoever, I was like WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!? Then the shit happened late in the match and I went nuts. Brilliant little incorporation into the show.

Brian Cage looks terrible these days, we can just settle on that. I remember watching a match of his back in 2011 against Kenny King when he was using more of a rugged British style and I was like damn, this guy could could really be something... then he puts on like 40 pounds of muscle and becomes another so-so indy guy. He's just too damn big now, Nese couldn't even put him in that figure-4 thing.  Btw, what's your opinion of that guy?

My favorite show is still DDT4. Callihan/Younger shocked me by how good it was, plus the three Young Bucks tags.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Last Chancery said:


> Caught my first glimpse of Drew Gulak last night and he is fucking astounding. He handed me some of those "For a Better CZW" pamphlets from last year and I couldn't stop laughing. Best part was how for the entire last week or two, he and Gran Akuma, who were tagging, were hashtagging the team name of #GulAkuma. But then they came out, to Steve Blackman's music, and Gulak had the sticks like Blackman and imitated his entrance to perfection. They then started referring to themselves as the Lethal Weapons. It was glorious. Simply glorious.
> 
> Then during intermission, Gulak's walking around shirtless, sweaty and in pajama pants with little pictures of eggs (sunny side up) all over them. It was a sight to behold. The match they had against the Airborne was OK, but the takeaway here is that this dude is fucking awesome, and puts a ton of work/overtime into his character. I appreciate a guy like that, especially in an age where so many workers feel they can just give 75% and make it work.
> 
> Also: Honky Tonk Man was there for no reason and he threatened to take a fan out back in the parking lot and beat the shit out of him. He also called him a cocksucker. Major buys.


LOL this sounds awesome. This has probably been told here before but I'll tell it again: CZW was in Germany a couple of years back and they went to party at some club after their show. It was around 3 or 4 in the morning and everybody was passed out except Masada, Jon Moxley , ??? (can't remember the third person right now...) and... Drew Gulak who was trying to hit on some German chicks. 
The CZW guys even got Thumbtack Jack (who was straight-edge at the time) to drink his ass off. 

Damn SMV found my Dailymotion account... again. Odd that they removed everything else except the Gage promos.


----------



## FITZ

Last Chancery said:


> Honky Tonk's promo was mostly about how he's growing his hair for another year before cutting it and donating it Locks of Love, or whatever that hair charity is officially called.* So I think when he was charging for autographs and photos, at least a portion went to that or another charity.* I respect that. I also respect the fact that he's 60 years old and still rocking the character, and doing so proudly. Really neat to see someone appreciative of his past opportunities instead of bitter about them.
> 
> Not saying I'm a fan of his all the sudden, but I went in wondering why he was there, and left with a smile on my face and a chuckle or two in the air. No complaints.


I would be shocked if that's the case.


----------



## Chismo

MoxleyMoxx said:


> LOL this sounds awesome. This has probably been told here before but I'll tell it again: CZW was in Germany a couple of years back and they went to party at some club after their show. It was around 3 or 4 in the morning and everybody was passed out except Masada, Jon Moxley , ??? (can't remember the third person right now...) and... Drew Gulak who was trying to hit on some German chicks.
> The CZW guys even got Thumbtack Jack (who was straight-edge at the time) to drink his ass off.
> 
> Damn SMV found my Dailymotion account... again. *Odd that they removed everything else except the Gage promos*.


:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I didn't wanna throw out the full spoiler for folks that haven't seen the show yet, but yeah I noticed the Scott Lost part. When he flat out punched the guy and Excalibur & whoever else was on commentary (Taylor?) had no reaction whatsoever, I was like WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON!? Then the shit happened late in the match and I went nuts. Brilliant little incorporation into the show.
> 
> Brian Cage looks terrible these days, we can just settle on that. I remember watching a match of his back in 2011 against Kenny King when he was using more of a rugged British style and I was like damn, this guy could could really be something... then he puts on like 40 pounds of muscle and becomes another so-so indy guy. He's just too damn big now, Nese couldn't even put him in that figure-4 thing.  Btw, what's your opinion of that guy?
> 
> My favorite show is still DDT4. Callihan/Younger shocked me by how good it was, plus the three Young Bucks tags.


As was I. Felt like the most confusing, alarming moment on the show until the end. then it's all _"ahhhhh. That was wonderful."_

Nese? I like him. Loads of potential and already had himself some real good showings this year alone. One of my personal favorites to check out while watching EVOLVE/DGUSA. Guy's good. Shown he's capable of working matches & I dig his power/speed blend. It works out very well too given his size. TNA should have kept him around.

I forgot how I do underrated DDT4. Only match I disliked on it was B-Boy vs Mack. Callihan vs Younger was amazing + Generico's farewell. Lordy, I was losing it on that part. Actually glad I wasn' there live for it.


----------



## mk92071

PWG All Star Weekend 6 Night 1 - 1/5/08 

Excalibur totally changes the card for the show since he is in charge. Excalibur just talks awesome. 

*PWG World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Low Ki
Excalibur and Bryce Remsburg on commentary. This should be great. Mat wrestling to start off and I'm :mark: for the calf crush into the banana split. Bryan faking that clean break and european uppercutting Low Ki was great. Bryan setting Low Ki off with the dickhead attitude is fun to watch. I can watch this mat wrestling all day. On the floor, this is just a brutally stiff strike exchange. Bryan's kimura to a wrist lock is just brutal to watch. Bryan offense is so focused. Low Ki's rolling kick was pretty sick. Low Ki's kick based comeback is really great but his submission looked incredibly weak. Bryan does a butterfly suplex into an armbar that is just insane. Danielson is a mad man in that ring. DAT FOOTSTOMP. Concussions everywhere after those kicks. Low Ki missed a phoenix splash. Missed. Like Bryan didn't counter it, Low Ki just missed. TRIANGLE. Low Ki rolls through to a pinning predicament. Bryan is in the zone, suplex into cattle mutilation. Reversed. BRYAN MURDERS LOW KI WITH ELBOWS. Low Ki won't die. Low Ki stops a superplex by BITING Bryan. That footstomp. Holy crap. Ki Krusher. Dragon Sleeper. ELBOWS. BRYAN TAPS. Holy shit. What a match. I really dug the mat wrestling and the whole match was just so easy to watch. ****1/4 It might've even pushed higher if Ki didn't botch the phoenix splash.

El Generico vs. Karl Anderson
Eddie Kingston and Excalibur on commentary here. I don't know if I've ever seen pre-Japan Karl Anderson. Anderson starts off very aggressive. Generico reverses a sunset flip into a drop kick to the back of the head. Dope. Generico fakes a suicide dive. Anderson is all power with a hint of dickhead. Anderson just hit a spinning heel kick. Wow. Generico is going full lucha with a dropkick, some armdrags, a huricanrana, and dive to the floor. GENERICO 
HITS KARL IN THE HEAD WITH A DR. PEPPER CAN. A chop exchange results in Karl hitting a nasty neckbreaker. LARIATOOOOOOOOO. I thought he was done. Generico connects with the tornado DDT. Generico almost slips on the ropes when doing a springboard move, so Karl hits a weird spinebuster. Generico breaks Karl's head with a suplex out of the corner. This finishing stretch is so damn fun. This was such a great little match. I expected nothing out of this and this was damn great. ***1/2

Ronin vs. Scorpio Sky
I think I've seen one Ronin match maybe. Scorpio tries to use his speed to get the advantage, but Ronin overpowers him. Scoprio does a really awesome springboard huricanrana that he follows up with a suicide dive. RONIN MURDERS SCORPIO WITH A POP UP FOREARM. That was out of nowhere. Scorpio using his speed to start his comeback is good. Dodging the punches and catching Ronin with a dropkick. Ronin stops his momentum with a tilt a whirl backbreaker. Scorpio gets his momentum back with a high flying series of moves. Ronin hits a butterfly backbreaker. To sick. Scorpio catches a jumping knee and slams Ronin. Sky connects with a frog slash. Ronin comes back and hits a dropkick. Ronin kills Scorpio with a LARIATO and a powerbomb. Scorpio really shouldn't have kicked out of that. Scorpio hits a cutter and a drop kick to the head. Scorpio hits Ronin with a TKO like move but into his knees for the win. That was a great match. It didn't overstay its welcome and had some good nearfalls. A basic big man vs. little man match done well. ***1/4 

Age of the Fall (Tyler Black and Jimmy Jacobs) vs. The Dynasty (Scott Lost and Joey Ryan)
Joey Ryan is looking as sleazy as ever. I have no idea who The Dynasty's manager is. Lost and Black have a fun exchange in the beginning. Ryan challenges Black to body slam him so Black throws him over the top rope to the floor and Jacobs dives on him. That escalated quickly. Age of the Fall did a pretty cool, innovative double corner dropkick spot. Not a bad control angle by Age of the Fall. Lost gets in and has a nice flurry, I dug the spinning kick to the head. Dynasty with a neckbreaker/spinebuster combo. OUCH. Lost elevated to the floor. Spinning stunner and a senton on Ryan. Black gets thrown to the floor. Contra code reversed into a gut guster. Second control angle, this time by The Dynasty on Jacobs. Lost gets his superman spear reversed by knees. They both try to spear each other and kind of headbutt. Hot tag to Tyler, and Tyler cuts off Lost. Tyler BACKFLIPS when he misses a drop kick and hits a spike huricanrana on Loss. Tyler is beating up both members of The Dynasty. Tyler hits a dive to the floor on both of The Dynasty. Lost plants Tyler in the ring with a kneeling STO. The Dynasty go for a double team but Jimmy messes it up. Tyler lifts Joey on his shoulders and they do a doomsday device huricanrana spot. Tyler brings Joey up in a burning hammer and Jacobs hit a senton followed by a kick/burning hammer combo. Jacobs locks in the end time. The Dynasty's manager distracts Remsburg while Joey taps. Lost breaks up the hold and The Dynasty connects with a double team move on Jimmy. Double superkicks to Jimmy. An exchange of Joey and Tyler results in Joey diving on Jimmy. The Dynasty hit a double team on Tyler to get the win after a pretty sweet finishing stretch. A pretty good match, but it didn't seem like it had much structure. The last few minutes were really good and fun. ***1/4

*Match #1 of 3 For #1 Contention of the PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans
Evans does a flip when he's announced. That's pretty cool. Evans gets thrown by Roddy and his dorag flies off. Roddy puts it on. This match is pretty much, Evans doing a ton of flips, spins, cartwheels, and handsprings for little reason. But it looks cool and works out, so no problem with that. Roderick bends him like a rubber band. Roderick Strong manhandling and beating the piss out of Evans is amazing. Jack Evans just hit a springboard Jig N Tonic. Wow. This match is ridiculous. REVERSE HURICANRANA. This match is overdone and has no story, but I had so much fun watching all the ridiculous spots. ***1/2 

Muscle Outlaw'z (Naruki Doi and Masato Yoshino) vs. The Young Bucks (Matt and Nick Jackson)
Fast paced action here. Quick exchanges to start. Doi and Matt get in a chop exchange early on. Doi rakes Matt's eyes. If the Young Bucks are playing face, this is going to be weird to watch. I love how the Young Bucks are doing completely unneccesary flips for arm breakers. Double kicks to the face by The Young Bucks on Doi. Digging all these double teams. Doi has some great overhand drops and that dropkick in the ropes was sick. Outlaw'z do a double team on Matt that ends in a low blow behind Remsburg's back. For some reason Doi and Masato act like they were also hit below the belt and it is oddly hilarious. Doi hits a double cannonball onto the Bucks. This control angle is amazing. Matt comes back with a backbreaker and a sliced bread. Nick gets the hot tag and he cleans the ring. The bucks hit a couple of suicide dives. Yoshino hits a sunset bomb to Matt followed by a flying elbow from Doi, but Nick flies in with a splash on Doi! Doi in another strike exchange with Nick this time. Outlaw'z nail him with a couple double teams. Yoshino's signature drop kick is still amazing for me. I've seen it countless himes. Lightning spiral reversed into a backslide. Matt kind of misses the legdrop in a gutbuster leg drop combo. Double corner knees and 450s by the bucks. Outlaw'z make a comeback and they hit a slingblade/powerbomb combo on Nick. This finishing stretch is intense. Yoshino pulls it out with the Sol Na Ciente. An easy ***3/4 but it got a little overkill with the double 450s but not too much. Ridiculously fun to watch. 

Alex Koslov vs. TJ Perkins
The crowd is chanting welcome back at Koslov. TJ and Alex have a fast paced exchange to start the match. I'm a big fan of TJ's work, I'm kind of iffy on Koslov so far. The chain wrestling is fun and TJ does some innovative stuff. TJ missed a dropkick to the floor and ate a gnarly superkick. Koslov has an alright control angle going, and TJ tries a comeback with these BRUTAL kicks. Alex does the surfboard in the ropes, not sure if I've seen that before. TJ pulls out a headstand huricanrana and ends up doing a dive to the floor. The ending to the suplex exchange was quite anticlimactic. The following exchange was good, with the neckbreaker and kick reversals. I don't like how they started doing so many submission holds after no real limb work or hinting at those moves earlier. I just didn't feel like they'd win with those and there was no heat for it. The finishing spot was alright but the stretch of moves before it was eh. This match felt long, and it was mostly just a bunch of moves. Still not bad by any means. **3/4

CIMA vs. Susumu Yokosuka
I'm a Dragon Gate guy. I really like both these dudes, so my expectations are high. Typical opening holds. Doulbe handstand chops. I'm okay with this. CIMA has a great vertical leap. CIMA rolling through a leap frog and hitting the superdroll was sweet along with the huricanrana into the corner. :mark: Susumu countered the venus into an exploder. That was godly. They obviously follow this amazing spot by slapping each other's ass. CIMA connects with an iconoclasm but Susumu follows CIMA to the top rope again and hits a super exploder. Susumu has awesome lariats. CIMA double stomping Yokosuka 3 times was great. I thought he had it with the perfect driver. CIMA had a pretty nice set up to his guillotine/DDT combo. Susumu's avalanche DVD was great. Everything after the avalanche DVD was no selling and big moves, and it was kind of silly. It was more of a showcase so it wasn't that annoying and I marked for the sliding lariato and its counter. ***1/4

Claudio Castagnoli, Eddie Kingston, and Human Tornado vs. Candice LeRae, Chris Hero, and Necro Butcher
I've heard wonderful things of the Tornado/Hero/Candice thing, but I've never seen any of it. And Eddie/Hero tensions in this match? Yep. This starts off in total chaos. Brawling around the ring and can barely see anything. Claudio rams Necro into a wall, but Claudio gets his head bashed into a wall. Necro and Claudio are outside. Its raining apparently. Tornado is outside too. NECRO JUST STARTS THROWING ROCKS AT TORNADO AND CLAUDIO. Hero slams Tornado on a trash can. CLAUDIO SLIPS ON THE CONCRETE AND GETS HIT WITH A SENTON. Necro poors rain water from a trash can onto Claudio! And its cold! Confirmed for GOAT match. They're back inside, which is sad because the outside antics were the greatest thing ever. Necro does a chair body slam on Eddie and a variation on Tornado. All these Candice/Hero spots are great. HUMAN MURDERS CANDICE WITH A SUPERKICK. Tornado getting choked looks so great. All of Claudio's uppercuts look amazing. Hero plays a good FIP and Butcher is in with a house of fire. Necro hits an incredibly sloppy necrocanrana. The Necro/Tornado exchange was tons of fun. Tornado hits the slickest corkscrew kick I've ever seen. Tornado is shuckin' and jivin' but Hero catches his boot. Hero hits a kravat plex type move. DAT ROLLING ELBOW. Claudio with an awesome TKO but Hero counters the ricola bomb into a rolling boot. Kingston gets a backdrop driver reversed into a rolling elbow! Hero fakes a dive and Tornado accidently dives on Eddie. And after some brawling on the floor Claudio takes out his own partners. Hero does a moonsault to the floor. That was really contrived. Necro does a TOPE CON NECRO onto Tornado and Claudio. Candice does a missile dropkick on Kingston, but he slaps her in the face. Hero takes a backfist for Candice and gets hit with a saito suplex. Candice gets pulled to the floor, so Kingston picks up the win. That finish was really smart since Hero was sacrificing himself for Candice and all. This was so damn amazing. This is a very high ****. So much fun and a great way to cap off such a great show. ​


----------



## Last Chancery

TaylorFitz said:


> I would be shocked if that's the case.


*shrug*


----------



## THECHAMPION

mk92071 said:


> Excalibur and Bryce Remsburg on commentary.


Wait what?

I could have sworn I saw something recently where Bryce mentioned wanting to ref in California because he never had.

Did he come to the show just to announce?


----------



## mk92071

THECHAMPION said:


> Wait what?
> 
> I could have sworn I saw something recently where Bryce mentioned wanting to ref in California because he never had.
> 
> Did he come to the show just to announce?


Nope. He was referee for a few of the matches.


----------



## Lane

The Primer said:


> Drew Gulak bandwagon - hop aboard, there's always room.
> 
> Oh, he's a fun character on the scene.


Been on the Gulak bandwagon since Team Andrew Days. Yall dont even know.


----------



## Lane

Chismo said:


> :lmao


WHOSE THA MAN!?


----------



## Platt

> We are having a sale spend $60 or more on dvds/mp4s and save 25% off your order. Sale ends Tuesday 10/29/13 at 1PM EST. Check our previous posts for all the newest releases. Thanks for supporting independent wrestling.


Don't know whether to order now or hold out till Black Friday


----------



## Concrete

Okay so the SMV sale is going on and I have a cart of stuff but there are some shows I'm interested in and wanted the opinions of people here on.

-WiArt "The Surreal": Really interested in Gulak vs Ciampa. Gulak is bad ass. I enjoy Ciampa's work more than most here so I'm really wondering if they really did much of anything.Oh and did Biff drag a decent match out of Fox?

-CZW "Down with the Sickness": There looks like a good 5 matches that could either be really good or really bad so someone tell me what hits and if something really misses. 

-SMASH "Stacked" and OPW "All or Nothing": Lumped these two together since I don't here a lot about either promotion here so might get zero feedback. SMASH has Gargano vs Dux as well as Elgin vs Scotty O'Shea. Gut says the Elgin match won't be an overblown 20+ main event. But I don't know. OPM has Dickinson vs Summers which sounds war like. Plus it has Jaka vs Tremont which I feel if Jaka doesn't work as a comedy attraction it should work. 

-AAW "Defining Moment": There's ACH vs. Rose which could be quality. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs looks FANTASTIC on paper. EEEE vs Silas Young could be something as well. But I don't know.

So any suggestions on what's good and what isn't would be appreciated.


----------



## Lane

Concrete said:


> Okay so the SMV sale is going on and I have a cart of stuff but there are some shows I'm interested in and wanted the opinions of people here on.
> 
> -WiArt "The Surreal": Really interested in Gulak vs Ciampa. Gulak is bad ass. I enjoy Ciampa's work more than most here so I'm really wondering if they really did much of anything.Oh and did Biff drag a decent match out of Fox?
> 
> -CZW "Down with the Sickness": There looks like a good 5 matches that could either be really good or really bad so someone tell me what hits and if something really misses.
> 
> -SMASH "Stacked" and OPW "All or Nothing": Lumped these two together since I don't here a lot about either promotion here so might get zero feedback. SMASH has Gargano vs Dux as well as Elgin vs Scotty O'Shea. Gut says the Elgin match won't be an overblown 20+ main event. But I don't know. OPM has Dickinson vs Summers which sounds war like. Plus it has Jaka vs Tremont which I feel if Jaka doesn't work as a comedy attraction it should work.
> 
> -AAW "Defining Moment": There's ACH vs. Rose which could be quality. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs looks FANTASTIC on paper. EEEE vs Silas Young could be something as well. But I don't know.
> 
> So any suggestions on what's good and what isn't would be appreciated.


CZW and OPW are worth getting.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm probably gonna buy that OPW show on mp4/VOD at some point. Seems like a good show overall. Jaka/Tremont could be great. Jaka can really go when he wants to. 

I'm probably gonna check out some Smash this sale. I have Redemption, CANUSA Classic, Stacked, and Super Showdown in my cart. Got a few Beyond DVDs and the last three GNO shows as well.

Seems RF is selling PWG now. Probably gonna buy PWG shows from him in the future. Highspots is too expensive and I'm still waiting for an order from PWG that I made in March.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> I'm probably gonna buy that OPW show on mp4/VOD at some point. Seems like a good show overall. Jaka/Tremont could be great. Jaka can really go when he wants to.
> 
> I'm probably gonna check out some Smash this sale. I have Redemption, CANUSA Classic, Stacked, and Super Showdown in my cart. Got a few Beyond DVDs and the last three GNO shows as well.
> 
> Seems RF is selling PWG now. Probably gonna buy PWG shows from him in the future. Highspots is too expensive and I'm still waiting for an order from PWG that I made in March.


Aren't PWG shows the same price everywhere? 

That's pretty ridiculous though about waiting 7+ months for an order. I'd be calling and emailing everyday.


----------



## Last Chancery

Concrete said:


> Okay so the SMV sale is going on and I have a cart of stuff but there are some shows I'm interested in and wanted the opinions of people here on.
> 
> -WiArt "The Surreal": Really interested in Gulak vs Ciampa. Gulak is bad ass. I enjoy Ciampa's work more than most here so I'm really wondering if they really did much of anything.Oh and did Biff drag a decent match out of Fox?
> 
> -CZW "Down with the Sickness": There looks like a good 5 matches that could either be really good or really bad so someone tell me what hits and if something really misses.
> 
> -SMASH "Stacked" and OPW "All or Nothing": Lumped these two together since I don't here a lot about either promotion here so might get zero feedback. SMASH has Gargano vs Dux as well as Elgin vs Scotty O'Shea. Gut says the Elgin match won't be an overblown 20+ main event. But I don't know. OPM has Dickinson vs Summers which sounds war like. Plus it has Jaka vs Tremont which I feel if Jaka doesn't work as a comedy attraction it should work.
> 
> -AAW "Defining Moment": There's ACH vs. Rose which could be quality. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs looks FANTASTIC on paper. EEEE vs Silas Young could be something as well. But I don't know.
> 
> So any suggestions on what's good and what isn't would be appreciated.


King vs. Jacobs went 9 minutes and ended on a botched three count -- one of two from that ref during the show -- which led to his release from the company. Rose vs. ACH was originally supposed to be Fitchett vs. ACH II, for the title, but Fitchett was MIA. Still, that was a really good match. Didn't ever reach the next level, so to speak, but it was fun.


----------



## RKing85

What has been smartmark's Black Friday sales been like over the past couple of years?


----------



## Obfuscation

Kingston vs Jacobs was fairly short. Ah nuts. I still _have_ to see it for myself. There's no getting past that.


----------



## sXeMope

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Aren't PWG shows the same price everywhere?
> 
> That's pretty ridiculous though about waiting 7+ months for an order. I'd be calling and emailing everyday.


Well, yes. Highspots is a bitch for shipping though. By far the highest of anyone I've ever bought from. I'm not sure how they work their shipping calculator, but I was going to buy some shoots during the sale they had last week and for 8 DVDs would have cost $40 shipping. SMV will ship up to 11(?) for $20.

I've emailed them quite a few times. Apparently it shipped but I never received it so it must be lost somewhere. They were gonna resend it but my order contained some old DVDs that weren't in stock but never really heard anything beyond that other than them offering to swap those for some newer DVDs of my choice. I'm probably gonna order PWG from Rob from now on. I've yet to have an order from him that he didn't screw up somehow, but he's always fixed his mistake quickly.




RKing85 said:


> What has been smartmark's Black Friday sales been like over the past couple of years?


Their typical 20% off orders $60+.


----------



## RKing85

I've only bought from the PWG website once. Their shipping time was fine. Less than a month for them to ship to Canada. Not great, but not horrible either. Although I have certainly heard MANY stories from people who waited forever for their PWG order to arrive.

Think I'll just wait for Black Friday week from everybody and go crazy then.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 1*

1. Paul London vs Kevin Steen
***1/4

2. The Young Bucks vs F.I.S.T.
***3/4

3. Jay Lethal vs Eddie Edwards
***1/2

4. AR Fox & Samuray Del Sol vs The Inner City Machine Guns
****

5. Trent? vs Roderick Strong
***

6. FutureShock vs The Unbreakable Fucking Machines
***1/2​


----------



## Mattyb2266

I've been waiting for my PWG order since 2008. After 6 months I said screw it and bought those same DVDs from Highspots and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## Platt

Decided to do a SMV order now since I have a crazy amount already to buy on Black Friday. Picked up the last 2 AIW GNOs, this years Queen of Queens from ACW and the Tyler Black & Adam Cole best ofs. Not seen many of the matches from those sets so should be some good viewing.


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> I've only bought from the PWG website once. Their shipping time was fine. Less than a month for them to ship to Canada. Not great, but not horrible either. Although I have certainly heard MANY stories from people who waited forever for their PWG order to arrive.
> 
> Think I'll just wait for Black Friday week from everybody and go crazy then.


It's odd because I've made multiple purchases and they've always arrived. I'm really hoping this is sorted out soon. I downloaded the shows from XWT long ago and know a few guys who I could get a copy from but I'm still out $90 and that alone will make me hesitant to order in the future regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Last Chancery

The Primer said:


> Kingston vs Jacobs was fairly short. Ah nuts. I still _have_ to see it for myself. There's no getting past that.


Show was still a lot of fun. I'd get it on sale if I were you, along with the following week's show, War is Coming. That one was so much fun and it has a ridiculous Gargano/Taylor vs. C&C Wrestle Factory match. Tons of comedy to start and then things get serious. One of my favorite matches from AAW this year. Wouldn't say it's the best, but so much fun. This show also features Hollister and Kingston, which is really stiff and a blast to sit through.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kingston vs Hollister gfleifehlviejlicdheoidfpantssoggy

You sir, make a good case. If I'm gonna own some AAW shows it might as well be when Kingston is around & Hollister as champion. Not much sounds more appealing than that.


----------



## Even Flow

Thought i'd add my experiences of ordering from PWG & Highspots as well. Have never had a problem with ordering from either in the past. Since RF has got the upto date PWG shows i'll probably buy them from him whenever, as I never get charged by customs.

Then again PWG might come up with something special for Black Friday like last year, when they did any 5 DVD's for $40.


----------



## Corey

smitlick said:


> *PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 1*​


Seems to be missing a match... 



Mattyb2266 said:


> I've been waiting for my PWG order since 2008. After 6 months I said screw it and bought those same DVDs from Highspots and haven't had a problem since.


You guys are crazy. I'd be raising hell and demanding refunds if I had to wait this long for any order.



The Primer said:


> Kingston vs Hollister gfleifehlviejlicdheoidfpantssoggy


Idk why this made me laugh so much, but pantssoggy. :lmao



Even Flow said:


> Then again PWG might come up with something special for Black Friday like last year, when they did any 5 DVD's for $40.


Yeah that's the winter sale they run every year. Should be around in about a month or so and last through the rest of the year.


----------



## Obfuscation

Blame the talent.


----------



## Groovemachine

Spoiler: PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2 review



*PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2​*
Brian Cage vs Drake Younger - **3/4
~ Short opener, did it's job.

Kevin Steen vs Johnny Gargano - ****1/4
~ These two came with their work boots on and boy did they deliver. A fantastic display of counters and reversals here and that finish was incredible. 

Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong - ***
~ Slow and plodding to begin with, but picked up towards the end. Bulk of it was them just trading moves. House-of-fire Strong is always a blast to watch though.

ACH vs Kyle O'Reilly - ****1/4
~ This was so, so good. I love how they've built the idea that Kyle can lock in the cross-armbreaker at any moment and as a reversal to pretty much anything. Crowd was molten for this by the end which certainly helped. Great to see two young guys leaving it all in the ring, they worked their asses off here.

Best Friends vs Willie Mack, B-Boy & Tomasso Ciampa - ***1/2
~ A little breather from all the hard-hitting tournament action, this served its purpose perfectly. Lots of comedy with some genuinely hilarious moments. Also holy shit at Chuck's botch to the outside, that had to suck. Loved Cage coming out to give a receipt to Ciampa.

Johnny Gargano vs Michael Elgin - ***1/2
~ Got off to a great start but then had a period with lots of 'fighting spirit'/no-selling. Exchange where they both kept diving to the mat to lock in the GarganoEscape/Crossface was neat, and I enjoyed the explosive finish which didn't hurt the loser one bit; they both looked like equals. Very good stuff but could have been better if they hadn't slipped into the typical indy no-selling.

Kyle O'Reilly vs Drake Younger - ***
~ This wasn't as horrible as I was expecting, based on previous reviews. Sure, it was a mindless spotfest, and they crammed way too much in and kicked out of ridiculous shit, but at least the action was pretty intense and consistent. Kyle's senton into the chairs was a cool visual as was a couple of the other crazy spots on the outside. I liked Drake not tapping as well; the finish was fitting for his persona. 

AR Fox, Candice LeRae & Rich Swann vs Adam F'N Cole and The Young Bucks - ****1/2
~ FUN x1000000000! My PWG MOTY. Candice played the perfect FIP here, and when you pair her up against three douchebag heels such as the Young Bucks and Adam Cole, you have instant gold. Fox and Swan did their flippy shit, and it was great because it was spread out and actually meant something. The spot where Cole cuts off Fox's Lo Mein Pain attempt with the Florida Keys is fucking insane, I've never seen anything like it. Cole & the Bucks have a powerhouse performance here with a memorable finish. Really looking forward to seeing the Mount Rushmore of Wrestling in these multi-man tags going forward.

Kyle O'Reilly vs Michael Elgin - ***1/4
~ Not a BOLA classic by any means, but there was a nice sequence of submissions. Kyle locking in the triangle choke while dangling over the top rope, only for Elgin to counter with a modified top rope Elgin bomb was cool. Segment where they traded kicks and chops while on their knees didn't work; crowd didn't really give a crap and it completely cut off the flow they had going. And we got the overused 'kickout-at-1' moment which is fine when it's well and truly earned but it wasn't here. Finish was good at least.

Post-match angle was AWESOME. Crowd reaction made it.


So, 3 matches above ****? Yeah, this is the PWG show of the year.


----------



## TheSaviorOfSmark

I have been looking to make a huge AAW dvd purchase. Specifically from 2005-2009 because those are all $5 a show on DVD. 

I've never seen an AAW DVD but I'm a fan of Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black. And im very intrigued by them having huge feuds with wrestlers I've never seen. 

I've checked out there website and Defining Moment 09 sounds awesome, they bring in top talent like Young Bucks and the main event is Bryan Danielson vs Silas Young. Other events like Path of Redemption 09 with Davey Richards vs Tyler Black stand out, but I'm also looking forward to discovering new talent.

Can anyone think of shows or matches from 05 to 09 that are must see??



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## seabs

*Without spoilers and considering my tastes should I carry on avoiding BOLA spoilers and watch every match unspoiled or check the results and skip matches?*


----------



## Obfuscation

I pondered that myself. Figured I've held off this long, so I'm going in without any spoilers still. Although, I'm 99% confident in my pick to win it all regardless. Matches all seem cut and dry out of the first round.


----------



## Groovemachine

Seabs, I reckon it's worth holding out and staying spoiler-free purely based on how good Night 2 is. Night 1 has quite a few very average matches however, so I can see yourself hovering over the fast-forward button. Stick it out though, and Night 2 should reward you


----------



## Rah

I'm talking a bit hypocritically seeing I haven't seen Night 2, yet, but I enjoyed night one. The first half or so is just "trash" matches and overstayed comedy but then it becomes really fun. Nothing out of this world but it's PWG entertainment so you can't go wrong if you have the time to spare.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well there are two comments to brighten my spirits. Why am I not surprised to hear things improved to split it down the middle? Basically been the story of PWG all year for me. Half the show is poor, meanwhile half delivers.


----------



## Last Chancery

AAW just announced Kevin Steen vs. Shane Hollister for 11/30.

My panties are melting clean off my buttocks.


----------



## Obfuscation

:homer

All I need to say ^


----------



## Last Chancery

Plus ACH vs. Matt Cage for the Heritage Title, Monster Mafia vs. Zero Gravity and Silas Young/Jimmy Jacobs vs. Irish Airborne.

Solid, solid card for them. I can't wait to see Shug getting ragdolled for 20 minutes before securing the fluke victory.


----------



## Obfuscation

Steen is no stranger to putting lads over. I'll love it if he does.

Silas & Jimmy tag team + Monster Mafia throwing around the talented Zero Gravity guys. Oh shoooot. Sounds good.


----------



## Last Chancery

Steen's been to AAW before, as a spectator/merch boy for Colt's table. The company really is becoming the midwestern version of PWG, with bigger name indy guys just showing up and hanging out. William Regal hasn't popped up yet but someday, my friends. Someday.

No doubt Steen will put Hollister over big time. What started as a rocky title reign, defending against goons like Flip Kendrick, has really turned itself around. His opponents are getting bigger and bigger, and if I am right in my predictions, he will conquer Steen and face Jimmy Jacobs come December. Which is going to be bananas, because those two had a top-3 match of the year for the company earlier this year, and if it's done right, they very well might top themselves.

December's card likely will feature Hollister/Jacobs for the Heavyweight Title and Silas Young/Kingston in a grudge match. Not sure they'll pull the trigger on it so soon, but Christian Rose and Marek Brave are having an outstanding feud, with two matches having ended in a no contest. They've teased a no-rope barbed wire match between them for like seven months, so let's hope it goes there.


----------



## sXeMope

I dunno - I think AIW has the title of PWG Midwest atm. Though to be fair I haven't seen any AIW aside from the Black/Brave NRBW match (Which I fell asleep half way through). I bought Hostile Intentions though, and I'm sure to buy the show from 10/25 and Windy City Classic for the tag tournament.


----------



## Lane

Speaking of Matt Cage. Dude has been so underrated in 2013. Same for Christian Rose. Their work for Dream Wave has been outstanding.


----------



## Snapdragon

sXeMope said:


> I dunno - I think AIW has the title of PWG Midwest atm. Though to be fair I haven't seen any AIW aside from the Black/Brave NRBW match (Which I fell asleep half way through). I bought Hostile Intentions though, and I'm sure to buy the show from 10/25 and Windy City Classic for the tag tournament.


I think AIW is trying too hard to be the Midwest PWG whereas AAW feels more natural.

Also keep in mind on every AIW show you get the awful undercard like the Submission Squad stuff.


----------



## Lane

And AAW has Dan Lawrence, Knight Wagner, and whatever tag they can throw Heidi Lovelace in.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

I saw some dame from Pretty Little Liars at Disneyland yesterday. Wished it would have been Joey Ryan, Candice, & Veda Scott instead. Damn the luck. 8*D


----------



## Last Chancery

Lane said:


> And AAW has Dan Lawrence, Knight Wagner, and whatever tag they can throw Heidi Lovelace in.


Ha, yes, this is true. Have to say, though, their homegrown heels do get a lot of heat. Lawrence and Markus Crane in particular.


----------



## Lane

I like Crane to an extent. I dig him and Alex Castles tag team in Dream Wave.


----------



## Obfuscation

Markus Crane. Wanted to forget about that guy.


----------



## Lane

Hes not awful like he used to be.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll reserve that opinion for when I see it.


----------



## Last Chancery

He's fitting into his role as a flunky very nicely, and he has that new-age scene kid gimmick going that's really just his real-life persona cranked up to 11. It works for him, at least in AAW, because all he does is job and take big bumps. They've no intention on putting a title around his waist or anything, and his segments are often contained to one small corner of the show, so I have no problem with it. Plus, a couple months ago, instead of challenging for a title shot in a match against Colt, he said he wanted Colt's jacket if he won. It was really, really funny.


----------



## Lane

He holds the tag titles in Dream Wave. He's in a team with Alex Castle. Gimmick is Castle inherited 4 million dollars when his father passed on the condition he would care for his half brother, Crane. So Castle plays an asshole while Crane is a goofball that fans seem to love. Usually ends with Castle doing something heelish, Crane coming in and Castle getting fucked. It's highly entertaining.


----------



## sXeMope

Snapdragon said:


> I think AIW is trying too hard to be the Midwest PWG whereas AAW feels more natural.
> 
> Also keep in mind on every AIW show you get the awful undercard like the Submission Squad stuff.


Maybe. Like I said I haven't seen any recent AAW so I can't really say which would classify as "PWG Midwest". I've really enjoyed AIW this year, and AAW sounds like it's been good but it seems to be a thing where it's either loved or hated.

Am I the only one who likes the Submission Squad? They're nothing special in the ring, but they've entertained me recently in their feud with Jock Sampson and their friendship with Zigglers brother


----------



## smitlick

*PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 2*

1. The RockNES Monsters vs F.I.S.T.
***1/4

2. Trent? vs Paul London
***

3. Rich Swann, Ricochet & AR Fox vs The Unbreakable Fucking Steen Machines
***3/4

4. TJ Perkins vs Samuray Del Sol
***1/4

5. Sami Callihan vs Kyle O'Reilly
***

6. The Young Bucks vs The Dojo Bros
***3/4

7. Adam Cole vs Drake Younger
***1/2​


----------



## Corey

smitlick said:


> *PWG All Star Weekend 9 Night 2*
> 
> 7. Adam Cole vs Drake Younger
> ***1/2​


Crazy that you now decide to watch a Younger match in PWG and end up rating it higher than just about everyone on here did, but you still won't watch one of the Callihan/Younger matches!  I'm tellin ya, both the DDT4 match and their Guerrilla Warfare are both far better than the Cole defense. Come on man!


----------



## smitlick

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Crazy that you now decide to watch a Younger match in PWG and end up rating it higher than just about everyone on here did, but you still won't watch one of the Callihan/Younger matches!  I'm tellin ya, both the DDT4 match and their Guerrilla Warfare are both far better than the Cole defense. Come on man!


I like Drake. Its Sami I dont care for.. I still regret bothering to watch Callihan/O'Reilly.

Cole/Younger was really fun and something completely different to the usual crazy PWG Main Events and A really nice change up for the card.


----------



## Corey

smitlick said:


> I like Drake. Its Sami I dont care for.. I still regret bothering to watch Callihan/O'Reilly.
> 
> Cole/Younger was really fun and something completely different to the usual crazy PWG Main Events and A really nice change up for the card.


Yeah we coulda told you to stay away from O'Reilly vs. Callihan. That was all kinds of bleh and I rated it 50% lower than you did. 

I thought Cole/Younger was decent but didn't feel fitting for a PWG main event, especially on an All Star Weekend show. It was also really weird going from seeing Drake pretty much kill himself in all these hardcore matches, then wrestle a straight up singles vs. Cole. Parts of it were good but they started losing me in the last few minutes as it went into overkill with Drake kicking out of everything.

This raises the question, will you even bother with the 60 minute Ironman on the next show? My guess is no. :lol


----------



## smitlick

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah we coulda told you to stay away from O'Reilly vs. Callihan. That was all kinds of bleh and I rated it 50% lower than you did.
> 
> I thought Cole/Younger was decent but didn't feel fitting for a PWG main event, especially on an All Star Weekend show. It was also really weird going from seeing Drake pretty much kill himself in all these hardcore matches, then wrestle a straight up singles vs. Cole. Parts of it were good but they started losing me in the last few minutes as it went into overkill with Drake kicking out of everything.
> 
> This raises the question, will you even bother with the 60 minute Ironman on the next show? My guess is no. :lol


I agree its probably out of place as the Main Event but Cole actually went out of his way to get heat and actually IMO make Younger a bigger star in PWG with the fans wanting Younger to beat Cole. I honestly dont know whos featured in the 60 Minute Match but if its Callihan, I've already tried once to watch him in a 60 Minute Match and I'd rather pass on that again.

EDIT 

Just googled to see that Cole/Callihan is 60 Minutes. I might might might give it a look just because Cole has had some of Callihans best matches in the past. Will probably depend on how interested I am when I get to it.


----------



## Corey

smitlick said:


> I agree its probably out of place as the Main Event but Cole actually went out of his way to get heat and actually IMO make Younger a bigger star in PWG with the fans wanting Younger to beat Cole. I honestly dont know whos featured in the 60 Minute Match but if its Callihan, I've already tried once to watch him in a 60 Minute Match and I'd rather pass on that again.
> 
> EDIT
> 
> Just googled to see that Cole/Callihan is 60 Minutes. I might might might give it a look just because Cole has had some of Callihans best matches in the past. Will probably depend on how interested I am when I get to it.


Well the heat part I can certainly agree on. Cole's been fantastic at getting that and the way he's been winning his Title matches have been so wonderful. If it makes you feel any better, many of us enjoyed the Cole/Callihan Ironman more than expected. There's a good bit of story involved but obviously it's a very slower paced match. Some of the falls are genius though. *** 3/4 for me. Is Your Body Ready was a pretty great show. The two tag matches that are higher on the card than the opener are incredibly fun.


----------



## Chismo

Nothing in America tops that 6-man tag this year. Nothing.


----------



## Obfuscation

I really disliked the six man tag, so I can pick nearly everything to trump it, haha.


----------



## Lane

I'd rank the Busick vs Gulak Styles Battle match above it and Busick vs Edwards from Beyond Wrestling Americanrana


----------



## Lane

Johnny Gargano and Johnathan Gresham just had a amazingly fantastic match on the AIW IPPV. Watch it.
Jollyville Fuck Its vs #Nixon might of just upstaged it. Jesus Christ those two matches.


----------



## sXeMope

I was not expecting the ending to Double Dare at all. Legitimately shocked.


----------



## Lane

sXeMope said:


> I was not expecting the ending to Double Dare at all. Legitimately shocked.


No one need to sleep on the last 4 matches of the show.
Gresham vs Gargano
Fuck It's vs #Nixon
Ultramantis Black vs Ethan Page
Josh ALexander vs Michael Elgin

AIW is PWG midwest.


----------



## THECHAMPION

I've never watched any AIW, but hearing about BIG SPOILER REDACTED will probably get me to give them a shot.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> No one need to sleep on the last 4 matches of the show.
> Gresham vs Gargano
> Fuck It's vs #Nixon
> Ultramantis Black vs Ethan Page
> Josh ALexander vs Michael Elgin
> 
> AIW is PWG midwest.


Can we stop with the PWG of (insert location)?


----------



## Obfuscation

Post it in spoiler tags for me please.

Only match listed I'm fairly open to is Black vs Page. Hate Elgin, Fuck-It's were indie geeks when I saw 'em, & Gresham is blah. Granted I like all their opponents; especially Gargano & my boys #Nixon _(hoping for the Page/Ryan pairing)_


----------



## THECHAMPION

The Primer said:


> Post it in spoiler tags for me please.


I don't know how to.

So I will just link this tweet that I would advise those who don't wish to be spoiled to not click.

https://twitter.com/OhioReport/status/396459756782497793


----------



## Obfuscation

:mark:

WOAH. I marked.


----------



## Lane

Concrete said:


> Can we stop with the PWG of (insert location)?


.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
.................................... No :flip


----------



## Obfuscation

What's the PWG of the Pacific Northwest?


----------



## Lane

The promotion that runs there. Also, MARC SUMMERS did a run down of all the matches to start off the ippv tonight.


----------



## Obfuscation

b/c of Double Dare :lmao

Ok, that's the coolest thing I've heard.


----------



## Lane

Pedro the announcer also did small things of "Introducing the red team yada yada and introducing the blue team yada yada for this physical contest."


----------



## Corey

Not sure if anyone even cares or follows DGUSA anymore, but their next set of shows feature some fresh and new main events:

*November 16th - Queens, NY*​​Open The Freedom Gate Title Match​Johnny Gargano defends vs. Jimmy Susumu​​Open The United Gate Title Match​The Young Bucks defend vs. The Bravado Brothers​​Special Challenge Match​Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Anthony Nese​​*November 17th - Brooklyn, NY*​​Main Event #1 (Results Of Nov. 16th Will Determine If This Is A DGUSA Title Match)​Johnny Gargano vs. Masaaki Mochizuki​​Main Event #2 - Grudge Match​Ricochet vs. Anthony Nese​


----------



## Groovemachine

Since the SHINGO/Yokozuku series from Dragon Gate UK, I'm pretty high on Susumu so his match against Gargano is something to look forward to. Shame he doesn't seem to get much of the spotlight over in the homeland. He's hardly ever in the main event.


----------



## sXeMope

The Primer said:


> Post it in spoiler tags for me please.
> 
> Only match listed I'm fairly open to is Black vs Page. Hate Elgin, Fuck-It's were indie geeks when I saw 'em, & Gresham is blah. Granted I like all their opponents; especially Gargano & my boys #Nixon _(hoping for the Page/Ryan pairing)_


The Hooligans were really impressive as well. I really wasn't expecting much from them, nevermind them doing Asai Moonsaults.



Spoiler: AIW



I like the Fuck-It's but they won the whole thing which I wasn't a fan of. They feel more like comic relief. I'm certainly hoping that they don't go over The Batiri. Only way I'd be okay with it is if Kobald was subbing again and took the fall.

I wasn't feeling Gresham/Gargano that much, but my attention wasn't fully on the match

Black vs. Page really surprised me because I was not expecting Mantis to win at all. At first I thought it may have been because of the border issue that Page had but then they did the bullshit finish to Alexander/Elgin and announced another match for Hell On Earth.

Also, the finally pulled the trigger on splitting up Hope & Change. That makes me sad. Nice to see Veda getting over with the crowd though.


----------



## KingCrash

For the DGUSA shows Night 1's main event and Bucks/Bravados sounds good. Don't know about Nese & Mochizuki, that's one of those matchups that looks like it'll struggle to be good. Nese & Ricochet on Night 2 should be much better.



Spoiler: AIW



Shocked to see UMB win the Absolute Title, did the Elgin/Alexander match show on ippv because if not then a shock title change may be why he won it. Good no matter what the reason it though.

Hate that the Fuck-Its won the tournament, I haven't like a match from them yet in AIW and would have loved to have seen #NIXON vs. The Batiri in a couple of matches. At least Hope & Change is finally, mercifully, thankfully over.


----------



## Lane

T-Money>Everybody


----------



## Lane

I hate when i'm watching something and a masked wrestler appears unmasked in it. First it was Frightmare and now its PLayer Uno. FUCK.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm like that with some guys. Mostly the puro legends like Liger and Sasuke. What was Uno on?


----------



## flag sabbath

Erm, there appears to be a Chikara show happening right now (?!)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-chikarmed-forces-network


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Not sure if anyone even cares or follows DGUSA anymore, but their next set of shows feature some fresh and new main events:
> 
> *November 16th - Queens, NY*​​Open The Freedom Gate Title Match​Johnny Gargano defends vs. Jimmy Susumu​​Open The United Gate Title Match​The Young Bucks defend vs. The Bravado Brothers​​Special Challenge Match​Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Anthony Nese​​*November 17th - Brooklyn, NY*​​Main Event #1 (Results Of Nov. 16th Will Determine If This Is A DGUSA Title Match)​Johnny Gargano vs. Masaaki Mochizuki​​Main Event #2 - Grudge Match​Ricochet vs. Anthony Nese​


All the matches :lenny

but def Bucks vs Bravados. I don't even have the words. Unbelievable.



sXeMope said:


> The Hooligans were really impressive as well. I really wasn't expecting much from them, nevermind them doing Asai Moonsaults.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIW
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Fuck-It's but they won the whole thing which I wasn't a fan of. They feel more like comic relief. I'm certainly hoping that they don't go over The Batiri. Only way I'd be okay with it is if Kobald was subbing again and took the fall.
> 
> I wasn't feeling Gresham/Gargano that much, but my attention wasn't fully on the match
> 
> Black vs. Page really surprised me because I was not expecting Mantis to win at all. At first I thought it may have been because of the border issue that Page had but then they did the bullshit finish to Alexander/Elgin and announced another match for Hell On Earth.
> 
> Also, the finally pulled the trigger on splitting up Hope & Change. That makes me sad. Nice to see Veda getting over with the crowd though.





Spoiler: .



Cheers on the mini review. 

Man, #Nixon vs Batiri matches were right there on the horizon. Perhaps later on. Unsure why they went with the Fuck Its. Feels like wanting to give the fans a "feel good" moment or something. Lukewarm on the prospects there.

I have faith in Gargano, but not much in Gresham. He's never been appealing to me, although I'll like to remain hopeful he had a strong match with a strong opponent.

Veda is a babyface now? I liked her as a heel, but I'd be lying if I said I didn't cheer her on no matter what. Haha.

UMB wow. Page wasn't champion for very long and I'm stunned. Let alone losing to Mantis in what feels out of nowhere. AIW is shaking things all up and down.





flag sabbath said:


> Erm, there appears to be a Chikara show happening right now (?!)
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-chikarmed-forces-network


WHAT IN THE...:mark:


----------



## KingCrash

flag sabbath said:


> Erm, there appears to be a Chikara show happening right now (?!)
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/the-chikarmed-forces-network


:lmao A kidnapping angle? Sure worked for TNA and Samoa Joe, so why not. Lord.


----------



## Lane

sXeMope said:


> I'm like that with some guys. Mostly the puro legends like Liger and Sasuke. What was Uno on?


Scotty O'Shea a Canadian wrestler does a escapades type deal and it was on that.


----------



## Obfuscation

Condor is going to make the next wrestling superstar from that abducted fan who was wearing the awful hat. Watch and see.


----------



## KingCrash

You know the kidnapping was bad, but the fans trying to figure this out is even worse.


----------



## Obfuscation

Moment they tried to talk to them, I turned it off.


----------



## KingCrash

The whole thing - the kidnapping, the aftermath, the numbers & mask on the bridge underpass, and the fans wanting so hard to be a part of this - was just kind of sad.


----------



## FITZ

What's with the video quality? I feel like the average person with a decent phone could record better than this.

And yeah I could sit through any of what was happening with the fans. I closed the link for good when I was skipping around the video and heard someone talking about Reckless Youth.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kidnapping a "fan" is a step in the wrong direction, but the talking with fans thing - I can't. And I'm a big Chikara nerd/fanboy. Normally I'm into their shenanigans. I'm not feeling that. Just keep it within the company & leave the fans out. Bad enough the angle was lukewarm to some folk to begin with.


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: PWG Matt Rushmore Preview


----------



## Corey

OMG SPOILER TAG THAT PREVIEW

Some folks don't know who won BOLA yet...

EDIT: But DAMN at Candice's ass though. Where did that come from?


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> OMG SPOILER TAG THAT PREVIEW
> 
> Some folks don't know who won BOLA yet...
> 
> EDIT: But DAMN at Candice's ass though. Where did that come from?


Done :$


----------



## Lane

The "fan" that was abducted wasn't a fan...it was Reckless Youth Tom Carter. So the plot thickens.


----------



## Rah

Spoiler: Matt Rushmore



Rewatched the "aftermath" and Steen is the fucking worst. Adam Cole tries to cut a legitimate heel video and all Steen does is try to put himself over via "comedy" that makes him look like a childish goof. Yes, while Cole is making an important point let's overshadow him and bump the merch and complain about standing on something sharp with a feigned heel attitude that barely hides the fact you're pandering to the crowd and ruining an important angle. I realise 99% of PWG's fans know wrestling is fake, but for fuck's sake.


----------



## Obfuscation

Chikara didn't know Reckless Youth was there or that he had such awful taste in hats?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Damn you CZW and your Twitter always spoiling me. :no:


----------



## Corey

ROH The Golden Dream results, courtesy of a guy on prowrestling.net:



Spoiler: Results



At the start of a show, we got a promo segment. McGuiness came back out to hype the show. Jay Briscoe interrupted to lobby to be in the world title match between Adam Cole and Michael Elgin at Final Battle. Elgin came out and trashed Briscoe. Kevin Steen came out after that to make HIS case to be in the title match. This eventually led to McGuiness deciding that the winner of the main event would be inserted into the Cole vs. Elgin match to make it a Triple Threat. 

*1. Bobby Fish defeated Mike Posey.* Decent match. Got things going on somewhat the right foot. Started slow but picked up into the finish.

*2. Kyle O'Reilly defeated Cory Hollis and RedDragon retains the ROH Tag Team Titles.* Another good match. I must make a comment here... I still don't understand why they had to go with this. 

*3. Michael Elgin defeated Silas Young.* A match that saw the crowd very much pro-Elgin. 

*4. Davey Richards defeated ACH.* A contest that may be a reason I have no voice tomorrow. This was AMAZING, and the Cincinnati crowd was HOT! This sent us into intermission. 

*5. Jimmy Jacobs defeated Roderick Strong to earn a shot at Adam Cole's World Championship in 2 weeks in Dearborn, Michigan.* Jacobs pulled out all the stops including a suicide dive that put him almost all the way up the entranceway. 

*6. Matt Taven defeated Adam Page to retain the ROH World Television Championship.* An amazing match. 

Before the next match, Maria Kanellis came out. She said that the TV championship was beneath Michael Bennett and that he was focused on getting his hands on Steen.

*7. Tommaso Ciampa beat Mark Briscoe and Jay Lethal in a Triple Threat Match to earn a shot at Matt Taven and the ROH TV Championship at Final Battle.* The pivotal moment in this match was when Jay Lethal dove outside to attack Taven, who was doing commentary. While this was going on, Ciampa hit his finisher on Briscoe to win. 

*8. Jay Briscoe defeated Kevin Steen.* As a result, Briscoe will be part of the World Title Match at Final Battle. The finish came when Maria Kanellis came out and distracted the referee. Briscoe then hit a piledriver for the win. 

Post match, all hell broke loose! Briscoe and Cole began jawing at one another. Michael Elgin then came out, and things escalated VERY quickly as he and Briscoe brawled all over the ring. As this was broken up, Steen chased Kanellis back out to the ring, but she got away. At that point, Steen started package piledriving everyone he could get his hands on, before cutting a final promo in which he said that whoever was champion after Final Battle was on notice that he was coming for the title. This concluded the show.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Rah said:


> Spoiler: Matt Rushmore
> 
> 
> 
> Rewatched the "aftermath" and Steen is the fucking worst. Adam Cole tries to cut a legitimate heel video and all Steen does is try to put himself over via "comedy" that makes him look like a childish goof. Yes, while Cole is making an important point let's overshadow him and bump the merch and complain about standing on something sharp with a feigned heel attitude that barely hides the fact you're pandering to the crowd and ruining an important angle. I realise 99% of PWG's fans know wrestling is fake, but for fuck's sake.


Yes, this. He's been doing this for a long time in his promos/commentary and it's getting annyoing.


----------



## Snapdragon

You know what you're getting when you watch a Steen promo

Besides there is absolutely 0 chance the PWG crowd would ever boo Steen. Turning Steen heel was a stupid move anyway,


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ROH The Golden Dream results, courtesy of a guy on prowrestling.net:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> At the start of a show, we got a promo segment. McGuiness came back out to hype the show. Jay Briscoe interrupted to lobby to be in the world title match between Adam Cole and Michael Elgin at Final Battle. Elgin came out and trashed Briscoe. Kevin Steen came out after that to make HIS case to be in the title match. This eventually led to McGuiness deciding that the winner of the main event would be inserted into the Cole vs. Elgin match to make it a Triple Threat.
> 
> *1. Bobby Fish defeated Mike Posey.* Decent match. Got things going on somewhat the right foot. Started slow but picked up into the finish.
> 
> *2. Kyle O'Reilly defeated Cory Hollis and RedDragon retains the ROH Tag Team Titles.* Another good match. I must make a comment here... I still don't understand why they had to go with this.
> 
> *3. Michael Elgin defeated Silas Young.* A match that saw the crowd very much pro-Elgin.
> 
> *4. Davey Richards defeated ACH.* A contest that may be a reason I have no voice tomorrow. This was AMAZING, and the Cincinnati crowd was HOT! This sent us into intermission.
> 
> *5. Jimmy Jacobs defeated Roderick Strong to earn a shot at Adam Cole's World Championship in 2 weeks in Dearborn, Michigan.* Jacobs pulled out all the stops including a suicide dive that put him almost all the way up the entranceway.
> 
> *6. Matt Taven defeated Adam Page to retain the ROH World Television Championship.* An amazing match.
> 
> Before the next match, Maria Kanellis came out. She said that the TV championship was beneath Michael Bennett and that he was focused on getting his hands on Steen.
> 
> *7. Tommaso Ciampa beat Mark Briscoe and Jay Lethal in a Triple Threat Match to earn a shot at Matt Taven and the ROH TV Championship at Final Battle.* The pivotal moment in this match was when Jay Lethal dove outside to attack Taven, who was doing commentary. While this was going on, Ciampa hit his finisher on Briscoe to win.
> 
> *8. Jay Briscoe defeated Kevin Steen.* As a result, Briscoe will be part of the World Title Match at Final Battle. The finish came when Maria Kanellis came out and distracted the referee. Briscoe then hit a piledriver for the win.
> 
> Post match, all hell broke loose! Briscoe and Cole began jawing at one another. Michael Elgin then came out, and things escalated VERY quickly as he and Briscoe brawled all over the ring. As this was broken up, Steen chased Kanellis back out to the ring, but she got away. At that point, Steen started package piledriving everyone he could get his hands on, before cutting a final promo in which he said that whoever was champion after Final Battle was on notice that he was coming for the title. This concluded the show.


Match five = YAY

Match seven = oh sweet jesus no


----------



## Rah

Snapdragon said:


> You know what you're getting when you watch a Steen promo
> 
> Besides there is absolutely 0 chance the PWG crowd would ever boo Steen. Turning Steen heel was a stupid move anyway,


That does not justify the stupidity, though. Especially when it ruins the promo being addressed - a promo that was not Steen's.



The Primer said:


> Match five = YAY


Wait until you catch up with PWG. Between this and that you'll not know where your love lies most.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Damn you CZW and your Twitter always spoiling me. :no:


Heh. I was gonna ask here if anything relevant happened at the show. Seemed like a rather bland show, though I wasn't paying attention to what was being announced. 


PWG still hasn't responded to my emails. Gonna go in full "Irritate the piss out of PWG till I get my stuff" mode tomorrow.


----------



## Lane

COD as of now is
Pepper Parks vs Greg Excellent
Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland
Blood, Mathis, Mondo, and Tremont vs Havoc, Moore, Lucky, and a mystery guy.


----------



## sXeMope

Have to wonder who the mystery guy will be. Logically I would think it's Scotty or Gacy unfortunately.


----------



## Lane

I'm pulling for Necro Butcher.
RF filmed a 4 hour shoot with Chuck Taylor too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> Wait until you catch up with PWG. Between this and that you'll not know where your love lies most.


Well now I have to hope to nab BOLA soon.


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> Have to wonder who the mystery guy will be. Logically I would think it's Scotty or Gacy unfortunately.


Joe Gacy, babyface. Let that settle for a minute. Hyde's made some dumb decisions but even he can't be that stupid.


----------



## Obfuscation

If that's really a scenario, then I'm glad to be backed up on CZW atm. Here I thought him vs Tremont would be a lock for a grudge match come COD.


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> Joe Gacy, babyface. Let that settle for a minute. Hyde's made some dumb decisions but even he can't be that stupid.


I'm not saying I'd like it, it just seems it could be justified because they were feuding. A Mystery partner is probably a surprise return though so that's why I said Scotty as well. Maybe Masada if it was true that the turnaround time for his surgery was only a couple of months. Could be a good way to bring him back in, or "fuck some motherfuckers the fuck up" as he'd put it...


----------



## Obfuscation

Nabbed BOLA. Sullied reviews for specific nights aside, IT'S ON.


----------



## Rah

Then you can watch the preview video for Matt Rushmore and :mark:


----------



## Snapdragon

Rah said:


> That does not justify the stupidity, though. Especially when it ruins the promo being addressed - a promo that was not Steen's.


The promo was for the entire stable not just Cole.


----------



## Rah

Spoiler: PWG



Well, imo, it was for Cole to make the point - hence him being the one speaking and Steen butting in like a total dweeb. Hell, even Nick Jackson shut his mouth while Cole talked. Perhaps I should have known better but I don't remember being this annoyed by Steen before. Guy's stock has dropped a ton this year for me.


----------



## Groovemachine

*ROH The Homecoming 2012​*
WGTT vs Future Shock - ***

Tomasso Ciampa vs Andy Ridge vs Grizzly Redwood vs Mike Bennett - **1/2

Kevin Steen vs Kenny King - **3/4
~ Enjoyable pre-match Steen/Corino promo

Michael Elgin vs Chris Hero - ***1/4
~ Enjoyed Hero's 'failed fighting spirit' but apart from that I thought this was rather average. Moves/exchanges with no real rhyme or reason. Disappointing considering the praise I've seen heaped on it.

Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong - ***1/4

The Briscoes vs Jigsaw & Hallowicked - ***1/2
~ Jigsaw took a rough tumble off the top rope through a table, except the table didn't break. Had to suck. Really liked Quackenbush leading all the Chikara troops out to ringside, made it feel like a big moment. Neat little match.

Davey Richards vs Jay Lethal - ***
~ Suffered from all the usual Davey tropes. Strike exchanges at the expense of selling, Davey going for the ankle lock at the end despite spending the majority of the match targeting Lethal's arm, not to mention the match massively overstaying its welcome. Much preferred their GBHXI match.


Overall, I was a bit disappointed with this show, as I'd heard some pretty big hype for the main event and Elgin/Hero; hype which didn't live up. Check out Briscoes/Team Chikara for good match and a better post-match angle, but otherwise I'd skip it.


----------



## Corey

Ratings are almost exactly the same as mine for the Homecoming '12. Davey/Lethal really dragged. MOTN was a tie between Roddy/Cole and the Chikara tag. That postmatch stuff was so much fun.


----------



## smitlick

*Brian Kendrick's King of Flight Tournament*

1. Paul London vs Samuray Del Sol
**3/4

2. AR Fox vs Nick Jackson
**3/4

3. Ricochet vs Amazing Red
***

4. Matt Jackson vs Rich Swann
**1/2

5. Samuray Del Sol vs AR Fox
***1/2

6. Ricochet vs Rich Swann
***1/4

7. Samuray Del Sol vs Ricochet
***1/4


*IPW Insane Intentions 2011*

1. The Messiahs of the New Age vs The Young Studs vs DNA vs The Kentucky Buffet
**3/4

2. Jesse Emerson vs Uhaa Nation
**1/2

3. AR Fox vs Ricochet
***1/4

4. Drake Younger vs Scotty Vortekz
***1/2


----------



## sXeMope

SMV has another one of those grab bag gimmicks going. Would have been better if they waited a few weeks for the Black Friday sale IMO.


----------



## sharkboy22

Ok, so I know I'm late on this, but holy shit what an ending to night 2 of BOLA. Can't be bothered to post ratings but Night 2> Night 1. The two tag team matches were my favourite of the night though. I enjoyed the comedy of the first (always mark for a Chuck Taylor grenade moment) and the second one was just fucking insane. 

In terms of tournament competition, I liked Younger's bouts from both nights (Yes, including Night 1). O'Reilly and Trent? also had a good match I thought from the first night.

Overall, Night 1 didn't do much for me but I can definitely say that Night 2 exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> Then you can watch the preview video for Matt Rushmore and :mark:


Wouldn't watching that spoil the goods on that show?

Gonna finish BOLA night one tonight. Ciampa is a piece of trash worker like I always knew he was. That's all I have to say after the first half of the matches. I can see why someone would dislike the lot so far. Comedy, unfortunately circumstances, high energy offense being a little "too much" etc.


----------



## Rah

The Primer said:


> Wouldn't watching that spoil the goods on that show?


You have a good point. 

I guess the surprise will have to wait a couple months, then.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well NUTS.

I really should post my thoughts on BOLA Night one atm. Too tired. Tomorrow. Not like anyone _really_ cares. Rambling now. I see how folks thought it was weak/flat/bad etc.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## blink_41sum_182

Every time I come in here and see anything about Matt Rushmore, I just x out in case of spoilers. So paranoid.


----------



## Obfuscation

MORRISON.

K, BOLA 2013 Night One thoughts:



Spoiler: BOLA 2013 Night One



1) Kevin Steen vs Chuck Taylor ~ Comedy stuff. I laughed. A lot. Worked for me, but hey, I'm not stranger to comedy being a part of matches nor do I dislike it a lot of the time. Only problem I had was that this was the opener for PWG's Battle of Los Angeles? You mean that great wrestling tournament seen every year? Well, that was odd. Call it a sign for things to come. To those out there who hated this; I find that perfectly understandable. Seabs, fyi, as you probably know, skip it.

2) Brian Cage vs Tommaso Ciampa ~ Always disliked Ciampa. This proves to me why about 10x over. He's a pretty reckless chump. Match didn't stand a chance after the two minute scare on the outside. Bad match. By next to no product of fault from Brian Cage. His will to finish the match _(by working ten more minutes of being knocked silly)_ was the only positive I can add here. Constant head drops were ugh. Cage you're a machine. Ciampa you're and idiot. Thanks for reassuring me of that, pal.

3) Johnny Gargano vs Willie Mack ~ A bit more comedy. Hmm. Fine again. Just surprised by it. Match was balls to the wall kind of stuff. You'll either have fun watching or it'll lose steam quickly. I was more on the former, however I felt Willie was kind of dropping off on his work at the end of this. He wasn't as strong here like how he RULED at TEN. That's the flaw I have with him. Gargano looked good; right guy went over in giving us at least one more singles match from him. Solid, offensive minded match. Nothing great yet...

4) Roderick Strong vs AR Fox ~ Good Roddy carry job here. Fox had a few moments where I rolled my eyes, but overall, he didn't do much here. Which I'm claiming to be a positive. He was Roddy's disposable play thing, which was the right way to go. Roddy beat him from pillar to post - aka the way Fox vs Elgin should have been booked. That flopped; this worked. Fox made his general comeback which got a rise out of the ever glorious fans in Reseda. All he needed to provide. Excalibur & Chuck Taylor burying Fox on commentary the whole match again was my favorite moment on this show. 100% legit. More entertaining than the comedy in the matches.

5) Joey Ryan vs Drake Younger ~ HARD CANDY & LEGO SPOTS~! This should have been the opener. It was fast, no nonsense, & had the right amount of "wacky" in it with the closing spots. Switching this with Steen vs Taylor would have been the proper move I felt. Assuming that this is where Intermission broke off. I'm not sure. Almost certain I liked this as an overall match more than everyone else. They didn't try to do anything over the top or make it "great". Everyone got their shit in _(thanks Cage)_ & the finish was a fun treat. FUN.

6) Anthony Nese vs ACH ~ Ooooh I was real excited for this. First half of the match was exactly how I knew this would be. Back & forth, nip & tuck, real close combat between two athletic dudes who can wrestle. I was feeling it. Smooth operating until Nese went for the fozberry flop in the DEAD ZONE. Came up with a tweaked kneed, which unfortunately spelled doom on the match. By no means does that imply it was bad. Far from it. However, following the injury the pace of this halted. All the qualities seen in the first half dropped considerably and it was more about them trying to pace the match so Nese could actually work it. Which fell into the realm of "typical too long PWG" type stuff. He's a trooper. Did some spots where his knee obviously had to be killing him - some of the planted kicks, the run up the ropes moonsault. Solid outing with an asterisk by the match. I'd love to see a rematch between these two. Bring 'em both back PWG.

7) Kyle O'Reilly vs Trent? ~ YES. MOTN right here ladies and gentleman. As I've said elsewhere, I felt this was the "good" version of what Callihan vs O'Reilly was trying to be. A long, grueling affair where the O'Reilly push continues. It's kind of magical. I used to really dislike the guy - still do elsewhere b/c his work is the annoying stuff, but he's got the capabilities to down tone and be good - however these last few outings in PWG has won me over for now. I like rooting him on. Trent? was the perfect opponent for him here. Trent? has that unusual bit of heat behind him from the audience that stems from All Star Weekend. KO could use that to get more sympathy and love from the fans. Trent?'s antics provided to be a superb foil. His showing in this was strong. Much better than vs Strong & London. KO ate all of Trent?'s big moves - not going down. Which followed up by having O'Reilly make his good comeback, which including some INSANE counters. This was worked very well, imo. Got into all of it. From the start with O'Reilly swarming Trent? with his ground game, to Trent?'s swarmy pseudo-WWE stylings to get under the fans skin & dictate the pace from Kyle, to the comeback which provided fans with damn near their most feel good moment on the night. O'Reilly momentum train continues to roll on. Now I could see someone thinking this went a touch too long, per usual. A fair gripe if that's the case. However, none of the time used was really wasted. It all had some substance for me. If it shaved off a few minutes it would be just as good. Take it or leave it on your opinion, of course. Btw, he was my pick to win BOLA from the start. If I'm wrong so be it. Just thought I'd let it be known for the fun of having my pick. 

8) Michael Elgin vs Rich Swann ~ Match was...off. Swann showed a new persona here which I did like, but it felt very out of left field. That's how PWG operates, so idk why I'm surprised. What made the match weirder is how Swann was on offense for about 90% of the match. Why did Elgin throw him around either? Why am I surprised? (x2!) Nothing to see here out than some bombs being dropped for 14 minutes. Dull match. At the nine minute mark I felt this should have been over. Didn't like it. Only noteworthy moment was Elgin's WORM. Man should retire from wrestling and go be a back up dancer. I'll support him.

9) Adam Cole & Young Bucks vs TJ Perkins & Forever Hooligans ~ Solid main. Cole, Bucks, & Perkins were insane in quality per usual. Romero was ok, & Koslov looked awful. Hooligans are so stale outside of Japan. There isn't much to speak of here except for some general points from the constants. A lighthearted way to end the night in preparation of Night Two.

After all was said and done, there was only one match I REALLY liked on the whole. _(O'Reilly vs Trent?)_ Others were fun _(Joey vs Drake & Strong vs Fox)_, solid _(Gargano vs Mack & Nese vs ACH)_, comedic heavy _(Steen vs Taylor)_, or bad _(Cage vs Ciampa & Elgin vs Swann)_ Which isn't enough to win over folks for a tournament with such a natural standard behind it.


----------



## Corey

I love reading Trent? like it's an actual question in my head time and time again. Trent? 

BOLA Night One reviews have not made me very excited for the show, to say the least, but the trend this year has had me coming out enjoying every one of them in the end.


----------



## Snapdragon

I really don't get why when a guy injures one person he is suddenly labeled as reckless

Who has Ciampa hurt before the Cage incident?


----------



## Corey

Snapdragon said:


> I really don't get why when a guy injures one person he is suddenly labeled as reckless
> 
> Who has Ciampa hurt before the Cage incident?


No one has started labeling him as reckless, it's just an opinion from one guy who I'm pretty sure has felt that way for a while now. You don't have to injure several people to be seen as a reckless worker. I think Ryback is pretty reckless but I don't think he's put a bunch of guys out of action.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I love reading Trent? like it's an actual question in my head time and time again. Trent?
> 
> BOLA Night One reviews have not made me very excited for the show, to say the least, but the trend this year has had me coming out enjoying every one of them in the end.


I thought about removing it, but it was fun keeping it around so...??? ftw.

Show was ok. Crowd was insane per usual, but the action didn't quite pull through in uber strong fashion as a whole. I'd say it was probably PWG's weakest effort overall for a show - tied with ASW Night Two.



Snapdragon said:


> I really don't get why when a guy injures one person he is suddenly labeled as reckless
> 
> Who has Ciampa hurt before the Cage incident?


You can be reckless without seriously injuring someone. Most of his matches are filled with stupid spots that shouldn't be around.


----------



## Ganso Bomb

> Roland Alexander, the owner of the Hayward-based All Pro Wrestling school since 1991, passed away earlier today.
> 
> No details are available but Alexander, who was 59, had been in poor health for years with heart and diabetes issues.
> 
> Alexander was best known for his appearance in the movie "Beyond the Mat," which profiled his wrestling school.


Source: f4wonline.com


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I am almost finished with BOLA Night Two and I just can't understand how harsh people are being about these shows. Sure they are not full of MOTY candidates but they are really fun, solid shows. Maybe I am just not as picky but thus far I have not seen a single match from the two shows that I did not enjoy.


----------



## Srdjan99

Can someone please throw a rating for Punk/Raven DogCollar Match?


----------



## Raw2003

Anyone bought ROH's recent CM Punk and Daniel Bryan Compilations? Are they any good?

















Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingCrash

The Punk comp is alright, I like the CM Punk: Icon one better but the Danielson comp is great. It's amazing that you could get all four Danielson comps (vs. The World, World Champion, vs. McGuinness & The American Dragon) and with very little overlap just orgasm out on great wrestling.

And I think I've watched every comp ROH has put out besides the best of SBG comp.


----------



## Corey

Full card is out for DGUSA's show on November 16th. Looks pretty nifty if I'm being honest. Lots of Title matches.

*Open The Freedom Gate Title Match*​Johnny Gargano defends vs. Jimmy Susumu​​*Open The United Gate Title Match*​The Young Bucks defend vs. The Bravado Brothers​​*Open The Brave Gate Title Match*​Genki Horiguchi defends vs. Rich Swann​​*Four Way Freestyle - If AR Fox Is Pinned Or Submits He Loses The Title*​EVOLVE Champion AR Fox vs. Shane Strickland vs. Andrew Everett vs. Fire Ant​​Masaaki Mochizuki vs.Anthony Nese with Mr. A & Su Yung​​Trent Baretta vs. Chuck Taylor​​Ricochet vs. Biff Busick​​Caleb Konley vs. Mr. Touchdown​​Jon Davis vs. Steven Walters​


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> The Punk comp is alright, I like the CM Punk: Icon one better but the Danielson comp is great. It's amazing that you could get all four Danielson comps (vs. The World, World Champion, vs. McGuinness & The American Dragon) and with very little overlap just orgasm out on great wrestling.
> 
> And I think I've watched every comp ROH has put out besides the best of SBG comp.


I have a lot of ROH comps but I've only watched bits and pieces of a few. I have a weird, unexplainable stigma against watching ROH but every time I've put a comp in I've really enjoyed it.

I've accepted the fact that I'm not getting my PWG order. Any future PWG I buy will definitely be from RF. Kind of disappointed because now I'll have a really hard time trying to convince myself to order during their massive winter sale, and because I'd much rather support the company directly.


SMV is now carrying Americanrana. Definitely gonna pick that up when I make my next order. Heard great things about it.


----------



## Bruce L

Putting my ROH DVDs back up on ebay, for the interested:


*Night of Champions *(3/22/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374251317?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Survival of the Fittest 2004 *(6/24/2004)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374252844?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*This Means War *(10/29/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374253523?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374254137?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor I *(3/31/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374255419?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Better Than Our Best *(4/1/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374256055?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2 *(12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374257623?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374258369?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: Finale *(3/4/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374258627?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned I *(5/12/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374259736?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Death Before Dishonor V, Night 1 *(8/10/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374260144?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374260530?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned II *(6/7/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374260915?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Seventh Anniversary Show *(3/21/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374261272?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Final Countdown Tour: Boston *(9/25/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251374262060?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Corey

DGUSA's triple shot from last November is a available for pre-order now. Fearless, Uprising, & Freedom Fight 2012. They claim they'll be shipping on 11/19 & the covers seem kinda basic and rushed, but at least they'll be available for Black Friday.


----------



## sXeMope

idk I kinda like those covers. While they're basic, they all combine together to make one big picture. Kind of illogical considering it would be incredibly hard to store those in a way that it would be visable, but I like the effort. Hopefully the spines do the same thing. I love when promotions do that. Looks a lot cooler on the shelf.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Sorry if this was already posted but PWG's 5 for $40 winter sale is up:

http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter_2013.html


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

^Is DGUSA really that slow with DVD's? Damn. It's almost 2014 and they're releasing material from 2012.


----------



## joebro2000

Does anyone know when The Glory By Honor show will be released on VOD or IPPV. Im trying to go spoiler free and havent been on the ROH website in two weeks. 

Also, does anyone have non-spolier star ratings for the show? Thanks!!!


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Full card is out for DGUSA's show on November 16th. Looks pretty nifty if I'm being honest. Lots of Title matches.
> 
> *Open The Freedom Gate Title Match*​Johnny Gargano defends vs. Jimmy Susumu​​*Open The United Gate Title Match*​The Young Bucks defend vs. The Bravado Brothers​​*Open The Brave Gate Title Match*​Genki Horiguchi defends vs. Rich Swann​​*Four Way Freestyle - If AR Fox Is Pinned Or Submits He Loses The Title*​EVOLVE Champion AR Fox vs. Shane Strickland vs. Andrew Everett vs. Fire Ant​​Masaaki Mochizuki vs.Anthony Nese with Mr. A & Su Yung​​Trent Baretta vs. Chuck Taylor​​Ricochet vs. Biff Busick​​Caleb Konley vs. Mr. Touchdown​​Jon Davis vs. Steven Walters​


Show looks amazing, imo. Only bout I'm bleh on is Jon Davis' b/c idk who Steven Walters is. Hoping Davis squashes him for a fun beast mode type moment.

Ricochet vs Biff could be a real sleeper bout. Digging how he's making the rounds on the circuit atm.

BUCKS VS BRAVADOS. I've gushed before; wanted to do so again.


----------



## RoosterSmith

MoxleyMoxx said:


> ^Is DGUSA really that slow with DVD's? Damn. It's almost 2014 and they're releasing material from 2012.


I thought that was weird too. 

The DVD business for Pro Wrestling Promotions has always been hard for me to grasp. I always wondered how many DVDs they sold. Obviously the cost of producing them wouldn't be a lot if done right, and it would be a high margin segment of the promotion if the show itself wasn't a financial failure. 

But with iPPVs taking at least some of that market away and just being a lot more convenient, I'm wondering if there is a large enough market of people who would wanna SEE a YEAR OLD show from DGUSA let alone OWN it on DVD.

But from what little I know about Gabe Sapolsky, he seems pragmatic about the business side of things. For some reason I can't put my finger on he comes across as the real deal. 

It just seems to me like he could be making more of an effort.


----------



## hanshanshans911

How long does it take for shop ROH to ship to the mainland of Europe (Netherlands)?


----------



## Raw2003

KingCrash said:


> The Punk comp is alright, I like the CM Punk: Icon one better but the Danielson comp is great. It's amazing that you could get all four Danielson comps (vs. The World, World Champion, vs. McGuinness & The American Dragon) and with very little overlap just orgasm out on great wrestling.
> 
> And I think I've watched every comp ROH has put out besides the best of SBG comp.


Thanks 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Groovemachine

*
DGUSA Mercury Rising 2013*​
Anthony Nese vs Soldier Ant - **3/4
~ Perfectly fine but this was more of a showcase for Nese. Wish we saw more from Soldier Ant here.

Scott Reed vs Caleb Konley - *3/4
~ Not good. Konley no-sold a top rope hurracanrana for no reason. Match felt very stilted, no heat. Didn't enjoy it.

DUF vs Super Smash Bros - **3/4

Chuck Taylor vs Brian Kendrick - **1/2

High Flyer's Fray - **3/4
~ We all knew this was going to be a spotfest, so I'm fine with psychology going out the window here. Trouble is, it was pretty messy. Facade was terrible, there were a number of botches, the ending segment with the Bucks and Uhaa was quite boring. Couple of good spots but that was it really. Pointless stipulation too.

Orange Cassidy vs Jon Davis - 1/2*
~ Moving on...

Ricochet, Rich Swan & Johnny Gargano vs Tomahawk TT, Eita & CIMA - ***3/4
~ Not up there with the classic Wrestlemania weekend 6-man tags, but then again I don't think they've been that good the past few years anyway. Some very good stuff here, although there were some weird pacing issues throughout. EITA was a definite standout.

SHINGO vs Akira Tozawa - ****
~ Great stuff from these two, as you might expect. SHINGO catching Tozawa on the outside mid tope suicida and then powerbombing him on the apron was an awesome spectacle. They played the 'human chess game' very well throughout. Didn't like the Saito-suplex/fighting spirit exchanges but at least we got some delayed selling. Some might think Tozawa kicking out of 2 Made In Japans is overkill, but in context it puts Tozawa on the level of a Dragon Gate main event player, as it took an awful lot for SHINGO to keep him down, so in that sense it's justified.


Undercard was rough, I really struggled to get through it. Double main event was good though. SHINGO/Tozawa is definitely worth a look if you're a fan of the Dragon Gate style, but their match earlier in the year at Dragon Gate UK was better. Not that there's any sign of those DVDs being released any time soon...


----------



## sXeMope

^ Was that the show with the Fray with the ladder gimmick added? Did Nick Jackson do that spot where someone tips the ladder over but he springboards and dives onto multiple opponents? I bet he did.



RoosterSmith said:


> I thought that was weird too.
> 
> The DVD business for Pro Wrestling Promotions has always been hard for me to grasp. I always wondered how many DVDs they sold. Obviously the cost of producing them wouldn't be a lot if done right, and it would be a high margin segment of the promotion if the show itself wasn't a financial failure.
> 
> But with iPPVs taking at least some of that market away and just being a lot more convenient, I'm wondering if there is a large enough market of people who would wanna SEE a YEAR OLD show from DGUSA let alone OWN it on DVD.
> 
> But from what little I know about Gabe Sapolsky, he seems pragmatic about the business side of things. For some reason I can't put my finger on he comes across as the real deal.
> 
> It just seems to me like he could be making more of an effort.


I said it in the Other Wrestling thread but I'll say it here as well: A good target to aim at is having a show available on DVD by the next show. Gabe's running three shows this month, so ideally the DVDs of those shows would be available by the next set of shows come January-February. 

I see the argument for iPPV, but I think there are just as many arguments against it. Essentially, iPPV is a crap shoot. A bad connection on the part of either Gabe or the viewer, a bad reception at the building, or problems with the streaming website can all cause your money to be wasted. I'll probably buy those shows, but they aren't really high on my list of stuff I need to watch because at this point it's so outdated it would be hard to get through. DG/DGUSA is hard enough to follow as it is with the constant stable changes and face/heel turns.

EVOLVE 18 is in the finishing touches stage as well according to his WWNLive update.


----------



## Groovemachine

Haha yep, Nick Jackson did his usual ladder shtick. It really was a pointless gimmick to add to the match; I hate it when ladders are added to 'non-ladder' matches. Obviously, I get it when they're leading up to a proper ladder match blowoff, but when you have ladders purely as weapons, it seems so silly. The High Flyer's Fray was a classic example; why would they bother climbing the ladder with 5 other guys still running around inside the ring?

On a slightly related note, why is it Gabe is so intent on creating a new match type? Evolution's End, High Flyer's Fray, and whatever the 6-man tag three stages of hell match ended up being called...he's seems desperate to create the next 'Fight Without Honor'. Why not let the wrestling speak for itself? A great No DQ match is still a great match...


----------



## seabs

*Because Gabe turned into an idiot when ROH dropped him.*


----------



## Bruce L

At this point, I'm happy to buy DGUSA DVDs during their sales, since even a year or so out of date, quality in-ring action is still quality in-ring action. But I can't imagine I'm the only one who, if I'm ever going to really follow them regularly, will need Gabe & co. to recognize that iPPV simply isn't a wave of the future that everybody's going to ride.


----------



## Corey

Speaking of DGUSA, they just sent out the final lineup for the November 17th show as well, which will be Freedom Fight 2013. Doesn't look quite as good as the 11/16/ show, but still could be a lot of fun.

*Main Event #1 - The Results Of Queens Will Determine If This Is A Title Match*​Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano vs. Masaaki Mochizuki​​*Main Event #2 - Grudge Match*​Ricochet vs. Anthony Nese with Su Yung & Mr. A
​Trent Baretta vs. Rich Swann​​Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Susumu vs. The Bravado Brothers​​*Four Way Freestyle - EVOLVE Title Will Be At Stake If AR Fox Retains On Nov. 16th*​EVOLVE Champion AR Fox vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Jon Davis vs. Caleb Konley​​*Non-Title Special Challenge Tag Team Match*​Open The United Gate Champions The Young Bucks vs. Jigsaw & Fire Ant​​Plus more to be signed with Mr. Touchdown, Andrew Everett, Steven Walters and others!!!​
May as well make that Young Bucks match for the belts to hype the show even more. Hell of a matchup there.


----------



## Chismo

Gargano/Mochi might be an indy sleeper of the year. Why? Because Mochi is so damn good, especially in title matches. Hopefully he doesn't half-ass it, though.


----------



## KingCrash

Well Mochi half-assing it in front of a small/dead crowd is why I think the Susumu match has a chance to be the better title match of the weekend.



Bruce L said:


> At this point, I'm happy to buy DGUSA DVDs during their sales, since even a year or so out of date, quality in-ring action is still quality in-ring action. But I can't imagine I'm the only one who, if I'm ever going to really follow them regularly, will need Gabe & co. to recognize that iPPV simply isn't a wave of the future that everybody's going to ride.


That's where it's at for me. I followed them regularly until they fell so behind and with them & EVOLVE running so few shows you sometimes forget they exist until one of Gabe's emails goes in your inbox. I know Sal got sick and they fell behind but there's really no excuse for them being a year behind shows. Most indies that are that far behind usually die soon after. Every couple of weekends when there is nothing to do I always try to watch the July shows but some other wrestling comes up and it gets pushed back.



> Does anyone know when The Glory By Honor show will be released on VOD or IPPV. Im trying to go spoiler free and havent been on the ROH website in two weeks.
> 
> Also, does anyone have non-spolier star ratings for the show? Thanks!!!


ROH is airing Glory By Honor on it's tv show so when the episode with the main event comes out in a week or two they'll put up the whole show on VOD soon after. This week it's London/Strong and Ciampa/Jesse Sorensen.


----------



## Concrete

Looking at the DGUSA shows and they are not looking bad at all. 

November 16:
Leading off with what I don't like, that EVOLVE championship match. The fact that AR Fox has to lose over simply having a 4-Way for the title seems like an unnecessary complication to the match. Plus 3 of the 4 had a wild and crazy ladder match but a little while back. Seems doubtful this will be as entertaining. Konley vs Mr.TD? C'mon man! Give Touchdown a little bit more. I don't loathe Konley I suppose but I don't think he's anyone I'd care watching either.

Good thing is that the rest of the show looks rather bad ass. If the show were to happen in front of a lively crowd it could be something really special. From the start there is Jon Davis vs Steve Walters, I tend to like Davis(though the hyped Taylor match I find to be much less than billed) and from what I've seen of Walters he could definitely be a guy raising his stock substantially in 2014. Busick vs Ricochet :mark: That is all. Mochizuki vs Nese could be good if Mochizuki doesn't take the weekend off. Hopefully not since he is SO GOOD! Swann vs Horiguchi should be good being both are just solid. Bucks vs Bravados :mark: so that's the second one of those on the show. And the main event has Gargano vs Susumu so I expect a nice cherry on top.

Nov 17:
My brain says this will be the lesser card but my heart wants to believe it'll be awesome. Baretta vs Swann had a match in FIP that has gotten some rave reviews. Nese vs Ricochet seems to be another match for Ricochet where he's making the young guy look good. Nese is probably closer in the high flying category than the night prior. Another Bravado match that could be something which is always a bonus. Bucks vs Team CHIKARA could be amazeballs. Another Fox freetyle but with lesser talent and I would believe the same silly stip. Main event clings on Mochizuki but I feel Gargano won't let this one go down the tubes. Bunch of guys that aren't in matches yet. TD vs Everett PLEASE!

These look like real quality cards for DGUSA. I won't be able to watch them until 2017 sadly


----------



## Obfuscation

Bucks vs Jigsaw & Fire Ant - OH YES. _(I've always been big on Fire Ant, but damn that it isn't The Shard)_

Ricochet vs Nese, good lord. :mark:

Mochizuki praise is awesome. Dude is so legit. Fingers crossed the bout vs Gargano is as good as we know it can be. 

Show overall doesn't look bad as a follow up either. Into both cards. Touchdown vs Everett rematch please.


----------



## sXeMope

Shiima Xion returns to AIW at HOE9. Has TNA released him or have they changed their policy about their wrestlers working indy shows that are taped? Either way I'm not particularly looking forward to this. I'd rather them keep bringing Hutter back.


----------



## Concrete

Isn't Hutter coming back or did he get pulled? I have to believe TNA did something with Xion cause he worked a IWC show recently I think.


----------



## sXeMope

I think HOE9 is Hutter's re-farewell and he's doing it because it was booked pre-TNA signing. Personally I'm hoping they changed the rule but it's more likely that Ion was cut, or is on some kind of PPA deal that isn't binding enough for them to not allow him to work elsewhere.


----------



## RoosterSmith

sXeMope said:


> I said it in the Other Wrestling thread but I'll say it here as well: A good target to aim at is having a show available on DVD by the next show. Gabe's running three shows this month, so ideally the DVDs of those shows would be available by the next set of shows come January-February.
> 
> I see the argument for iPPV, but I think there are just as many arguments against it. Essentially, iPPV is a crap shoot. A bad connection on the part of either Gabe or the viewer, a bad reception at the building, or problems with the streaming website can all cause your money to be wasted. I'll probably buy those shows, but they aren't really high on my list of stuff I need to watch because at this point it's so outdated it would be hard to get through. DG/DGUSA is hard enough to follow as it is with the constant stable changes and face/heel turns.
> 
> EVOLVE 18 is in the finishing touches stage as well according to his WWNLive update.


Absolutely. YOu wanna have it out by the next show. 

Those are legit arguments against iPPV but I look at it like a DVRed film or a DVD, I watch it later, when I know they fixed all the problems. I watch them the next day. But can't go wrong either way. As long as the company meets the needs of their fanbase.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Raw2003 said:


> Anyone bought ROH's recent CM Punk and Daniel Bryan Compilations? Are they any good?


I own the Punk one. It's good, but I wish they had sprinkled a few more of his promos in between the matches. The Punk/Raven feud is definitely a highlight. Overall, I enjoyed the 'Summer of Punk' comp more.

I wish they would re-issue the best Punk DVD of all time: 'Best of CM Punk Vol 1: Better Than You'. That DVD is *PERFECT*. 

*It's out of print. You can watch it here {http://funtimes.niceboard.org/t559-roh-best-of-cm-punk-vol-1-better-than-you-dvd} unless you want to spend $50+ on Amazon or eBay.


----------



## Finlay12

I dont know where to post it but I just learned about ivp videos website where I can order japanese wrestling dvds are they actually dvds or do I have to convert them onto a dvd?


----------



## Obfuscation

They're legit DVDs.


----------



## Even Flow

PWG's holiday sale is back :mark:

http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter_2013.html


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate USA - Open The Golden Gate** (2012)*

Low Ki vs. BxB Hulk - ** 1/2

The Young Bucks vs. Chuck Taylor & Scorpio Sky - *** 1/4

Masato Yoshino vs. Naruki Doi - ** 3/4

*Tables Match
*AR Fox vs. Sami Callihan - *** 1/2

Jon Davis vs. Caleb Konley - * 1/2

PAC vs. Akira Tozawa - ****

*Open The United Gate Championship
*CIMA & Ricochet (c) vs. Masaaki Mochizuki & Jimmy Susumu - ***


- I was pretty surprised in Ki vs. Hulk only going 10 minutes, and even more surprised in it not delivering. There was a lot of matwork in the first half, then they just totally fell off the same page. Turned into an extended squash in the end with Ki winning with no problem.

- Young Bucks tag was fun as usual. Lots of superkicks.

- Doi vs. Yoshino was another disappointment. I've seen one of their singles matches from Japan that main evented and was absolutely fucking great... but this wasn't. Completely void of any story or merit to the match. Yoshino went after Doi's arm for a few minutes and I guess that plays into Yoshino's Sol Naciente submission, but it was never a major part of the match. I just felt like they spammed each others signature moves for like 10 minutes and that Sol Naciente I spoke of is probably one of the worst submissions I've ever seen. 

- Damn Fox vs. Callihan was awesome. Complete chaos from the opening bell. This is the type of match where Fox's over-the-top offense works well because he's putting his own body on the line to inflict pain on Sami. The story of the match was Fox being in control until he goes for one too many high risks and kills himself. Guy took a lot of painful bumps here and I enjoyed it.  Probably the best one on one tables match I've personally seen. Makes me wanna see their Evolution's End match in EVOLVE.

- Davis vs. Konley was there.

- PAC vs. Tozawa was all kinds of wonderful. I was really surprised they let Tozawa take the lead and control the match, but they did it. PAC took a rough bump to the outside that put a hush over the crowd when he hit both legs on the guardrail after an asai moonsault. The major story throughout the match was Tozawa scouting and being able to counter all of PAC's high flying offense. He got the knees up on a few different occasions and it looked so painful. Tozawa somehow gets busted open over his right eye and that makes his badass performance even more enjoyable as he wipes off his own blood and licks it off his hands. Some really close nearfalls near the end. Even better than their match at Mercury Rising 2011, tbhayley. That one was a doozy on its own. Shame we never got to see Gargano vs. PAC...

- Ok so these Dragon Gate 2-on-2 tag matches are just not for me. I've seen tons of em and I think almost all of them are overrated. I love the 6-mans but it feels like all they do in these traditional ones are lay back for 10-15 minutes and take it easy, then decide to do nothing but random spots and finishers for another 10 minutes straight. There's no story, no structure, no possible way of keeping up with who's legal, just 4 guys all being in the ring doing a bunch of random shit. Don't get me wrong, there was some cool stuff in here like there always is but it's not the best match on the show. Never is. It went into overkill imo and there was some definite no selling from Jimmy & Mochi, especially Jimmy. 

- Overall a real breezy show to sit through going just 2 hours and 15 minutes, but not DGUSA's best outing. Felt like a total exhibition show with no real direction or storyline anywhere. Low Ki's debut was totally forgettable until he saves CIMA at the end of the show, but then he just speaks for way too long and no one cares.  Yoshino & Doi disappointed me, yet Fox & Callihan almost stole the show. Crazy. Seek out PAC vs. Tozawa if you can.

*** Since I know Black Friday is coming and DGUSA runs a big sale, I'm gonna dedicate this month to watching and/or reviewing all the DGUSA stuff I have to help people out with their orders. Hope I can make at least one person's life easier. ***​


----------



## Obfuscation

PAC vs Tozawa, damn. I'll try and find it. Lukewarm on Callihan's match b/c of him working vs Fox, but I'm willing to give it a chance b/c Callihan <3. Some Fox matches out there I can like, if his shit is toned down to not be stupid.

-------------

Finishes Down with the Sickness 2013 yesterday. Show was good; real good I felt. A lot of matches brought the goods & it moved a lot of the pieces forward. However, the main event ladder match is a 27 minute piece of shit. I'd be fine if it was a decent spotfest _(which it kind of was at first)_ but the more it went on, the worse it got. Shane Strickland being alive today is a miracle alone. Still can't believe how wrong that table spot went. FFS.

Jon Silver is still basically the MVP of the show again. It's usually Everett or Gulak too, and they gave me something per usual, but my boy Johnny Silver tearing it up per usual. Dude is the most radical cat around. Also; the Juicy Product are awesome. Tag team scene in CZW is my favorite part of the company these days. It's too bad the champions suck. Dammit, BLKOUT. Get motivated. Well, I mean Sabian at least.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## RKing85

Black Friday can not get here fast enough. I'm out of indy dvd's to watch. So by the time my Black Friday orders get here, still probably a month away or so.


----------



## Concrete

Rumor has it that Chris Hero is returning to the independents...


----------



## Obfuscation

Would be odd. He got into shape like WWE wanted him to. Perhaps there are still rumblings of displeasure on Hero's side or the company's. Who knows at this rate. :hayley2

At least we got the Regal & Harper matches.


----------



## erikstans07

Word is he's been released. Too bad. This was probably his last chance. He's comin up on 35...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon

Hero vs Adam Cole

Prepare your bodies ladies and gentlemen


----------



## erikstans07

Seems like the perfect time for Hero to come back to ROH and finally win the title.

Hero comes back and has a huge mean streak, leading him to a long win streak and a title shot.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon

Pro Wrestling Syndicate already has him booked

He's wrestling Hurricane Helms on Nov 16th


----------



## KingCrash

I'd slow down on the Hero excitement about him coming back until we see whether he still has a passion for wrestling. It's one thing to get denied a contract from WWE, it's something else to be in developmental for awhile and then let go knowing odds are that was your last shot.


----------



## Obfuscation

Last place I'd want him to be at is ROH too. If he's good to go, PWG is top priority.


----------



## Bruce L

The Primer said:


> At least we got the Regal & Harper matches.


Wait, did I miss an awesome Ohno/Harper match somewhere along the way?


----------



## Obfuscation

This week's NXT.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Wait... Hero got released? Even though he had some problems, I didn't think they'd release him.

waiting for a shoot interview...

and apparently he'll have a match at All-Star Weekend 10. Possibility to have Hero at Cage of Death...?


----------



## Mattyb2266

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Wait... Hero got released? Even though he had some problems, I didn't think they'd release him.
> 
> waiting for a shoot interview...
> 
> and apparently he'll have a match at All-Star Weekend 10. Possibility to have Hero at Cage of Death...?


Unfortunately I doubt he'd show up at COD, especially since Final Battle is being held the same night in manhattan. If anything I have a feeling he's gonna show up there.


----------



## sXeMope

Pretty crazy that they let him go, especially after he got into the shape he got into. Though perhaps it was Hero wanting to leave. Who knows? I don't really care in any case because I feel like he was never really the same in NXT. I don't really want him to be "The guy" in any promotion, but I think he has a lot to offer any locker room. Although a few have said that Hero carried himself like he was a big star before he went to WWE so I can only imagine what he's like now...


----------



## seabs

*Hate to say I told you but I told you say. Said he'd probably not even make it to the main roster and he definitely wouldn't work there. [/smug]

:draper2

He was just never suited to WWE. Wasn't suited to working short TV matches, wasn't suited to not having the majority control over his character and clearly had issues with what WWE expected of him out of the ring.*


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Mattyb2266 said:


> Unfortunately I doubt he'd show up at COD, especially since Final Battle is being held the same night in manhattan. If anything I have a feeling he's gonna show up there.


Oh yeah didn't realize that. Would've been cool to see him against someone like Gulak maybe.


----------



## erikstans07

The Primer said:


> Last place I'd want him to be at is ROH too. If he's good to go, PWG is top priority.


It's the indies, he will do both, most likely. And why not ROH? He can add a lot to their roster right now. There are tons of fresh match ups for him to have.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingCrash

With Hero it's going to be about attitude and passion. I'm sure his first show in PWG he's going to be hyped to show what he can do but beyond that is he going to have that same passion three months, six months, a year from now or is he going to halfway do it like he did his last matches in ROH when his test came back wonky before he went to developmental.


----------



## Bubz

Hero in PWG again? Yes please. Hero in ROH might get me to watch something they do for the first time in yonks.


----------



## Corey

I'm definitely excited to see Hero back if this is all true but I just hope he's in better ring shape and more motivated than he was in his late 2011 indy run. Those few matches were all letdowns.


----------



## Bubz

I liked the Elgin match from ROH, actually one of the only Elgin matches I like.


----------



## CZWRUBE

THECHAMPION said:


> I was sitting second row at that show, that match was fucking spectacular.
> 
> Amongst my favorite matches I've ever seen live honestly.


That had to be awesome Im jealous!!


----------



## Obfuscation

erikstans07 said:


> It's the indies, he will do both, most likely. And why not ROH? He can add a lot to their roster right now. There are tons of fresh match ups for him to have.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


b/c the stigma of the company ensures crap more often than not. Look at the good talent hanging around there currently. Isn't like they're having matches worth talking about on a standard basis. I can name about two good Kevin Steen matches on the entire year coming from ROH. With the rest of his falling short or not being good at all. Just for one example. Hero joining wouldn't suddenly up the consistency of matches with the promotion. And with the guys to work vs, he can just do so in PWG. There would be more fresh matches in joining a promotion like CZW or Gabe associated, tbhayley.


----------



## Snapdragon

I disagree ROH has been having a phenomenal year so far with many noteworthy matches. Moreso than any I've heard of from CZW or EVOLVE/DGUSA. One thing I'll never get about this forum is the hatred for ROH year after year. I've even seen one poster claim the Cornette era was better than this year which is absolutely ludicrous


----------



## Lane

ROH is in a constant struggle of being interesting then being stale. Its a viscous cycle.


----------



## Snapdragon

Lane said:


> ROH is in a constant struggle of being interesting then being stale. Its a viscous cycle.


I agree but I think this year in particular ROH has been in a period of being interesting, especially compared to the Cornette years of 2011-2012 when he damn near killed the company.

The only thing I really could say was bad or poorly handled this year was SCUM.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

4+ PWG shows and then NJPW would be perfect.

TNA is still a messy company where you can't count on a decent push. Singing ROH contract so we can see an underwhelming match 1 day after the show happens would be a career-kiling move. NJPW, on the other hand, would be perfect. It's a big company (with working iPPVs), he can work their style (his NOAH match with Shiozaki was very enjoyable for what it was) and we know that NJPW aint got no problem with pushing a gaijin if he delivers the goods.


----------



## Chismo

Snapdragon said:


> I disagree ROH has been having a phenomenal year so far with many noteworthy matches. Moreso than any I've heard of from CZW or EVOLVE/DGUSA. One thing I'll never get about this forum is the hatred for ROH year after year. I've even seen one poster claim the Cornette era was better than this year which is absolutely ludicrous


Phenomenal?

:ti

If you find ROH '13 phenomenal, then I'd really really like to know how you label ROH 2003-08.


CZW's Beaver Boys & Andy Everett put to shame almost everything ROH has done this year.


----------



## Ganso Bomb

CZW being better than ROH is a ridiculous fringe opinion though, but I do like Everett and the Beaver Boys.

The only indie that's honestly better than ROH right now is PWG, and that's never been a fair comparison.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ganso Bomb said:


> CZW being better than ROH is a ridiculous fringe opinion though, but I do like Everett and the Beaver Boys.
> 
> The only indie that's honestly better than ROH right now is PWG, and that's never been a fair comparison.


:lmao


----------



## Ganso Bomb

I find your opinions likewise laughable and your taste questionable.

Exhibit A



> There would be more fresh matches in joining a promotion like CZW or Gabe associated, tbhayley.


Gabe's shows are exactly like ROH's, except worse in every way. CZW is mostly 2nd rate as well with 3rd rate garbage wrestling thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Snapdragon

Chismo said:


> Phenomenal?
> 
> :ti
> 
> If you find ROH '13 phenomenal, then I'd really really like to know how you label ROH 2003-08.
> 
> 
> CZW's Beaver Boys & Andy Everett put to shame almost everything ROH has done this year.


You can't compare old school ROH to current ROH just like the people living in the past constantly comparing the Attitude Era to today's product. Things change. ROH has been on putting on a fantastic product this year. From the sounds of it you don't even watch ROH.

Also call me when the Beaver Boys and Andrew Everett put on matches people can get emotionally invested in.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Snapdragon said:


> You can't compare old school ROH to current ROH just like the people living in the past constantly comparing the Attitude Era to today's product. Things change. ROH has been on putting on a fantastic product this year. From the sounds of it you don't even watch ROH.
> 
> Also call me when the Beaver Boys and Andrew Everett put on matches people can get emotionally invested in.


Beaver Boys/4 Loco matches from this past summer say hello. They even got the CZW crowd 'emotionally invested,' and that ain't easy to do. 

And also, Ricochet/Tozawa and Gargano/Shingo put any matches ROH has done this year to shame.


----------



## sXeMope

Ganso Bomb said:


> I find your opinions likewise laughable and your taste questionable.
> 
> Gabe's shows are exactly like ROH's, except worse in every way. CZW is mostly 2nd rate as well with 3rd rate garbage wrestling thrown in for good measure.


From the guys I've seen, I prefer Gabes guys over ROHs guys. I don't follow ROH but I see the guys in AIW and other promotions occasionally. You sound like you're really biased against CZW. CZW isn't a second rate promotion with third rate garbage wrestling. I feel like they're *the* deathmatch promotion in the US although they really have no competition, and they've slacked off on the deathmatches. I haven't really looked into the numbers but I'd also say that CZW has produced more stars in recent years than ROH has. Sami, Drake, Mox, and lets not forget that Adam Cole broke out in CZW while he was jobbing in dark matches for ROH.




Snapdragon said:


> You can't compare old school ROH to current ROH just like the people living in the past constantly comparing the Attitude Era to today's product. Things change. ROH has been on putting on a fantastic product this year. From the sounds of it you don't even watch ROH.
> 
> Also call me when the Beaver Boys and Andrew Everett put on matches people can get emotionally invested in.


To be fair, the majority of ROHs roster also generally lacks the ability to get people emotionally invested. That's a problem with indy wrestling in general IMO, especially with the new generation of guys. M0VEZZZ!1!11! are more important than putting on a match that people can get invested in.


----------



## Lane

Ganso Bomb said:


> CZW being better than ROH is a ridiculous fringe opinion though, but I do like Everett and the Beaver Boys.
> 
> The only indie that's honestly better than ROH right now is PWG, and that's never been a fair comparison.


You're so silly it's adorable.

With the roster they have right now CZW could be the number 1 indy if they start using talent right and have the type of crowds every month that they had at Tangled Web. (I dont consider ROH an indy really)


----------



## KingCrash

I don't know about #1, you could say the "if they use the roster right" about any fed really and while I love some of the middle of CZW's roster the top has often killed the shows (like with the last three or four CZW champions before Gulak).



> The only thing I really could say was bad or poorly handled this year was SCUM.


Which unfortunately was the major angle for most of the year and was terrible all around besides keeping Jimmy Jacobs in the company. ROH has had good matches but the house shows and tv has been up and down for most of the year.


----------



## Lane

Michael Elgin. Local tv star. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cblel7avEF4


----------



## Groovemachine

OMG. I'm not sure if that makes me incredibly happy or massively depressed. That is hilarious, nonetheless.


----------



## Concrete

Can people stop dropping the term "fringe opinion"? Happened on another forum last week in regards to Tanahashi. It is already losing its meaning. Fringe opinion would indicate that there is a very minor believe in a certain idea. CZW being better than ROH may not be the popular opinion but ROH being better than CZW isn't an overwhelming opinion, even 75 to 25 would probably be a stretch. CZW puts on a variety show version of pro wrestling where ROH puts on one style and doesn't deviate too often. 

Gargano being not so good as probably more fringe but not unfounded whatsoever. The guy has certain tendencies which are not too appealing. You could say that about quite a few indy guys and some are loved here others aren't. I think Elgin, Cole, and Gargano are guys I don't see being too crazy different but for some reason or another they are liked or not. People enjoy different things in wrestling and with those 3 there is more minor quibbles that don't resonate with certain people to the point of disdain as a worker. It happens.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Lane said:


> Michael Elgin. Local tv star. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cblel7avEF4


:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## hanshanshans911

Okay since I don't think I got an answer I ask again. How long does it approximately takr shop ROH yo ship mainland Europe (Netherlands)?


----------



## sXeMope

That Elgin video is hilarious. He's got the charisma of cheese.



hanshanshans911 said:


> Okay since I don't think I got an answer I ask again. How long does it approximately takr shop ROH yo ship mainland Europe (Netherlands)?


Doubt you'll get a proper answer but I'd say three weeks to a month. Maybe more. I'm in Eastern Canada and it takes about that long.


----------



## smitlick

hanshanshans911 said:


> Okay since I don't think I got an answer I ask again. How long does it approximately takr shop ROH yo ship mainland Europe (Netherlands)?


2-3 weeks to Australia... Your probably the first person I've seen from The Netherlands post here so an exact time won't really be widely available.


----------



## hanshanshans911

smitlick said:


> 2-3 weeks to Australia... Your probably the first person I've seen from The Netherlands post here so an exact time won't really be widely available.


Thanks! Just needed to know an aproximate so I know when to order to get it around christmas holiday


----------



## smitlick

*AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 8*

1. ACH vs Marion Fontaine vs Louis Lyndon vs Davey Vega vs Colin Delaney vs Matt Cross
**3/4

2. Addy Starr vs Angelus Layne
*1/2

3. The Batiri vs The Jollyville Fuckits
**3/4

4. Ethan Page vs Josh Prohibition
***

5. Hope & Change vs The Old School Express
*

6. Matt Tremont vs Chris Dickinson
***

7. Nixon vs Johnny Gargano & Josh Alexander
***1/2

8. Eric Ryan vs Davey Vega
***

9. Gauntlet For The Gold
***1/2​


----------



## Even Flow

hanshanshans911 said:


> Okay since I don't think I got an answer I ask again. How long does it approximately takr shop ROH yo ship mainland Europe (Netherlands)?


I used to get mine in about a week, when I used to order from ROH.

You may get the same, then again you may not.

Gabe's booked Hero for the DGUSA iPPV Sunday. He's on about booking either Hero vs Gargano, Hero vs Ricochet or Hero vs Baretta.


----------



## sXeMope

Hero/Gargano would be great. Hero/Ricochet sounds like something where they may not click. Hero/Trent sounds like something Gabe would do and give them 45 minutes and tweet about how WWE dropped the ball on those two. As long as Hero/Gargano wouldn't replace his scheduled match against Mochizuki I'm all for it.


----------



## KingCrash

Well I can't see them doing Hero/Gargano since Gargano's facing Mochi or I'll say he'll do Hero/Ricochet because Ricochet/Nese you can just do on the next EVOLVE show and Hero/Trent while decent doesn't feel special to me.


----------



## sXeMope

Hero's returning to CZW at Cage Of Death to face Gulak for the title.


----------



## smitlick

And it is Chris Hero... I'm hoping ROH if they do bring Hero in do it as a Decent Angle with the hopes of Kingston/Hero in ROH.


----------



## SHIRLEY

What's the over/under on how many random belts Hero will have before the end of the year?


----------



## Even Flow

smitlick said:


> And it is Chris Hero... *I'm hoping ROH if they do bring Hero in do it as a Decent Angle with the hopes of Kingston/Hero in ROH.*


I'll be surprised if they don't bring him back in. He's probably going to be doing what the Bucks are currently doing, not sign with anyone, and work Gabe's shows and ROH when they want you. Although in Hero's case, it'll be weird to see ROH not bringing him in regularly if he wishes to go back there.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Hero's returning to CZW at Cage Of Death to face Gulak for the title.


Should be a great match. A win over Hero would put Gulak over big time.

This Q is for anyone who's ordered a CZW iPPV lately: has there been any problems with them? Like technical issues? I'm thinking of buying COD this year and it would be my very first iPPV i've bought ever. If Gulak-Hero indeed happens then I wanna see it live.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Should be a great match. A win over Hero would put Gulak over big time.
> 
> This Q is for anyone who's ordered a CZW iPPV lately: has there been any problems with them? Like technical issues? I'm thinking of buying COD this year and it would be my very first iPPV i've bought ever. If Gulak-Hero indeed happens then I wanna see it live.


iPPV is really hit and miss. DWTS was a near-perfect stream, but Cerebral was shit for most of it. Really choppy. Also depends on your internet connection. I'm good now but my prior connection was like 100kb/s if I was lucky and live streams did not work well at all. Even VOD was extremely slow to load.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hero's CZW return sounds like a rumor/wishful thinking. Not gonna call out either. If you know for sure, don't tell me. Ruins the fun.

Hero vs Gargano would be brilliant on paper. Book it, Gabe.


----------



## Lane

I had problems with one CZW ippv but all the rest have been great. I ordered all the ones form March-October and only had one real issue.



The Primer said:


> Hero's CZW return sounds like a rumor/wishful thinking. Not gonna call out either. If you know for sure, don't tell me. Ruins the fun.
> 
> Hero vs Gargano would be brilliant on paper. Book it, Gabe.


I think deep down you know the answer.


----------



## Obfuscation

Maybe/maybe not. I'm wanting the CZW return. Let that be known now.


----------



## Lane

You going to check out the ippv? Card is looking pretty swank.


----------



## Obfuscation

I might have to with XWT being all screwy. Never bought an iPPV yet. Got to start sometime. Am digging the card atm. Cage of Death will be sick with the nuts signed. Waiting to see what Beaver Boys, Everett, &/or Hollister get. If they haven't gotten anything already that I might have missed.(?)

I thought a four way tag is pretty much locked down for the event. _(BLK OUT vs Beaver Boys vs 4Loco vs Osirian Portal, that is)_


----------



## Lane

4 Loco vs Beaver Boys 3 for COD. Winners are #1 for a tag title shot.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ahhh, makes sense. Awesome. Rooting on Beaver Boys to win & secure the straps, but 4Loco are so good as a unit themselves. It should rule given their past bouts.

Think BLK OUT vs Portal may be the next step here, with their grudge lingering. Have a hard time believing BLK OUT could dupe them for a third time, however. Wouldn't give Portal any favors, unless it was a dirty finish this time around. That is, if it occurs.


----------



## Lane

I think if BLK out vs Portal happens there will be a stip.


----------



## Obfuscation

Could be. Probs No DQ aka "Hardcore/Ultraviolent" with the way things have progressed. Wild matches their other two times out. Might as well let it all hang out legally this go around.

Falls Count Anywhere has a good chance too.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm on the fence about ordering the iPPV because I've ordered two and I've always gone to bed/fallen asleep at intermission. May just wait for the DVD release. 

Did anyone else see the 4Loco promo that CZW posted on YouTube a few days ago? I think they're going by "The Murders Row" now. Maybe they weren't talking about actually changing their name, just a new attitude. I'm not sure.

Random thought: What ever happened to the Oi4K/BLK OUT feud? Didn't they have something earlier this year. I swear they had a match that ended by Jake losing his shit after Jeez went after Neveah and I thought for sure it would be a huge feud.


----------



## Obfuscation

With or without Colon? b/c the way the year has been going, it seems the booking has been thinking of breaking them apart. Only their six man vs Dreamer, Fox, & Strickland was the only time the entire faction has seen united. Been all about Colon in singles & Azrieal/Bandito as a unit.


----------



## Concrete

I haven't had the desire to get any iPPV in awhile but CZW looks to be putting together something I feel almost necessary to drop money on. They are really making Cage of Death 15 seem like a big deal. 

Oh hey, ROH is having their big show of the year the same day...*crickets*


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Ganso Bomb said:


> I find your opinions likewise laughable and your taste questionable.
> 
> Exhibit A
> 
> 
> 
> Gabe's shows are exactly like ROH's, except worse in every way. CZW is mostly 2nd rate as well with 3rd rate garbage wrestling thrown in for good measure.


And yet,'somehow', Open the Ultimate Gate 2013 is still better than any ROH show this year. And Shingo/Gargano is still better than any ROH match this year.


----------



## Obfuscation

Final Battle :ti

Sorry, but it's not appealing in the slightest. Main event doesn't even feel "big". Feels like the standard main event for what has just been building since DBD. And that's not large at all.


----------



## Lane

I think it will be mask vs titles between Portal and BLK Out with Sabian trying to rip off Amasis mask in Oct.


----------



## Obfuscation

If that happens, then Portal have GOT to win. No way I see them giving up the masks in CZW. Ophidian without it loses his gimmick.


----------



## Concrete

It really looks depressing. Only thing that could have boosted it(and honestly still not a massive amount) would have been booking Hero but CZW comes out looking GOLDEN!

Mask vs. Hair?! It never goes the way I like on the indies but to heck with it I'd dig a nutty tag with that stip.


----------



## Last Chancery

Know there's a few AAW fans in this thread, so here's an updated card for Windy City Classic IX being held on 11/30:

Main Event, AAW Heavyweight Championship: Shane Hollister (c) w/ Scarlett vs. Kevin Steen
AAW Heritage Championship: ACH (c) vs. Matt Cage
AAW Allegiance Tag Tournament Semi-Final: Silas Young and Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Irish Airborne
AAW Allegiance Tag Tournament Semi-Final: Zero Gravity vs. The Monster Mafia
AAW Allegiance Tag Tournament Finals: TBD vs. TBD
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Prince Ali

Also featured: AAW Tag Champions Kung Fu-Manchu (Marion Fontaine and Louis Lyndon), Christian Rose, Heather Patera, MsChif, Heidi Lovelace, Markus Crane, Dan Lawrence and more.


___


Really stoked for this, especially since it's a hometown show. No Elgin, Richards or Kingston this time around, and despite that, they still put together a fantastic card on paper. Lots of threads to be had here, too. The Monster Mafia's push has seen them go from opening shows to a potential main event spot next show. The winners of the tag tournament and what matches they'll choose. I also think Cage is in line for a title win. I know Steen's been kind of overstaying his welcome in certain promotions, but AAW is really excited to have him on board, and especially against Hollister. Tickets for this show have sold a lot better due to his name being on the poster alone. Steen is good for business, I guess.


----------



## Obfuscation

No Elgin & Richards on the show :mark:

but not Kingston, boooo. At least Steen is there. Jacobs & Silas team is so radical. It screams makeshift, but I hope it sticks. Is Jimmy a heel or is Silas more the way of a face thanks to the stuff vs Kingston? I lost track following Kingston's debut show, sadly.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Relentless*

1. Michael Elgin vs Kyle Matthews
***

2. Adam Cole vs Adam Page
***

3. Mark Briscoe vs Roderick Strong
**3/4

4. Tommaso Ciampa vs Chris LaRusso
SQUASH

5. The American Wolves vs SCUM
**1/2

6. Jay Lethal, Cedric Alexander & Caprice Coleman vs Matt Taven & reDRagon
***1/2

7. Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

8. Jay Briscoe vs BJ Whitmer
***1/4​


----------



## Lane

Juciy Product vs BLK Out for the tag straps at COD announced.


----------



## Obfuscation

Huh. Didn't see that coming. Guess they're really wanting the winner of the #1 contendership to be the definitive threat for the straps. Juicy Product has already shown they rule as a duo, but it's pretty obvious that BLK OUT will retain. If the rookies when though...oh man. I'll mark.


----------



## Last Chancery

The Primer said:


> No Elgin & Richards on the show :mark:
> 
> but not Kingston, boooo. At least Steen is there. Jacobs & Silas team is so radical. It screams makeshift, but I hope it sticks. Is Jimmy a heel or is Silas more the way of a face thanks to the stuff vs Kingston? I lost track following Kingston's debut show, sadly.


You had me laughing out loud with that little emoticon.

The purpose of the Allegiance tournament is to pair up randos for the greater good, thus the name of the tournament. The winners are guaranteed a match of their choosing, so the story with Silas and Jacobs is they're each working toward a common goal, despite being natural, and old-time, rivals. Jacobs wants Hollister's title and Silas wants another crack at Kingston, and that's why I think they're going to win. Perfect way to set the table for the next show.

Jimmy is pure babyface, and he has been for a while, as far as I can remember. At this point, Jimmy is AAW as much as Silas, but unlike Silas, the fans never want to boo Jimmy, so he just absorbs all the cheers. Silas was on that massive heel tear for a few years before he got humbled by Elgin, then was forced to work his way back up the card to the main event picture. He spent half a year or maybe a year wrestling up-and-comers, giving them all a good rub, and in the process he got the fans behind him. His actions slowly but steadily turned from typical heel antics like working the crowd and doing run-ins, to shaking guys hands and accepting the cheers of the fans. Ultimately, Kingston dissing his wife and powerbombing him through a table is what turned him full face. The only way to turn a mega heel like Silas face, I think, was to bring in an even bigger shithead to counter him. It worked. It was that, and the fact that he's been around for so long that half the building was cheering for him regardless. It was time.


----------



## Obfuscation

Last Chancery said:


> You had me laughing out loud with that little emoticon.
> 
> The purpose of the Allegiance tournament is to pair up randos for the greater good, thus the name of the tournament. The winners are guaranteed a match of their choosing, so the story with Silas and Jacobs is they're each working toward a common goal, despite being natural, and old-time, rivals. Jacobs wants Hollister's title and Silas wants another crack at Kingston, and that's why I think they're going to win. Perfect way to set the table for the next show.
> 
> Jimmy is pure babyface, and he has been for a while, as far as I can remember. At this point, Jimmy is AAW as much as Silas, but unlike Silas, the fans never want to boo Jimmy, so he just absorbs all the cheers. Silas was on that massive heel tear for a few years before he got humbled by Elgin, then was forced to work his way back up the card to the main event picture. He spent half a year or maybe a year wrestling up-and-comers, giving them all a good rub, and in the process he got the fans behind him. His actions slowly but steadily turned from typical heel antics like working the crowd and doing run-ins, to shaking guys hands and accepting the cheers of the fans. Ultimately, Kingston dissing his wife and powerbombing him through a table is what turned him full face. The only way to turn a mega heel like Silas face, I think, was to bring in an even bigger shithead to counter him. It worked. It was that, and the fact that he's been around for so long that half the building was cheering for him regardless. It was time.


Ah, got ya. Pardon Zero Gravity, Monster Mafia, & Irish Airborne using their chemistry to advance, of course. Still don't know why they don't go by OI4K everywhere, tbhayley. Much prefer that team name over their original.

Sweet. So I'm pretty much on the up & up with how AAW is going these days. Jimmy is still face, Silas turned b/c of Kingston like I thought, and it's all culminating towards that goal. Brilliant. Gonna root on Jimmy & Silas for both reasons. Getting what they want as the end result & seeing more matches with them as a unit. Have to check out their bouts together. On paper, they sound like the best makeshift team possible to come from AAW.


----------



## Last Chancery

Yeah, it was half randomly thrown together teams, like Jimmy/Silas and Drew Gulak/Gran Akuma (GulAkuma!) and half actual teams. I liked the variety, though I do wish more teams had goofy, one-off team names.

ACH and Cage teamed last month and it was hilarious. Lot of comedy from this tournament, between that entire match and GulAkuma's Steve Blackman entrance, along with the Gargano/Taylor vs. C&C match. Sometimes I prefer being entertained over serious business wrestling all the time.


----------



## Corey

Yeah, Final Battle looks like dick on paper. Nothing special to the card at all thus far. 



Even Flow said:


> Gabe's booked Hero for the DGUSA iPPV Sunday. He's on about booking either Hero vs Gargano, Hero vs Ricochet or Hero vs Baretta.


:mark: :mark:

Just the Sunday show? Then give me Hero vs. Ricochet & toss Nese in a singles match with Mr. Touchdown or something.



MTheBehemoth said:


> And yet,'somehow', Open the Ultimate Gate 2013 is still better than any ROH show this year. And Shingo/Gargano is still better than any ROH match this year.


Be nice if I was able to buy that dvd before 2015...


----------



## KingCrash

Last Chancery said:


> Know there's a few AAW fans in this thread, so here's an updated card for Windy City Classic IX being held on 11/30:
> 
> Main Event, AAW Heavyweight Championship: Shane Hollister (c) w/ Scarlett vs. Kevin Steen
> AAW Heritage Championship: ACH (c) vs. Matt Cage
> AAW Allegiance Tag Tournament Semi-Final: Silas Young and Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Irish Airborne
> AAW Allegiance Tag Tournament Semi-Final: Zero Gravity vs. The Monster Mafia
> AAW Allegiance Tag Tournament Finals: TBD vs. TBD
> Kyle O'Reilly vs. Prince Ali
> 
> Also featured: AAW Tag Champions Kung Fu-Manchu (Marion Fontaine and Louis Lyndon), Christian Rose, Heather Patera, MsChif, Heidi Lovelace, Markus Crane, Dan Lawrence and more.


Liking the tag tournament, would really love to see Monster Mafia vs. Silas/Jacobs as a final. O'Reilly/Ali also intrigues me. 




Lane said:


> Juciy Product vs BLK Out for the tag straps at COD announced.


You have to think BLK-OUT loses the titles to a team that can go and really have come out this year in CZW. Plus BLK-OUT without Kingston & Joker feels so tired. I understand why they're still there but it's time to end it.




Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah, Final Battle looks like dick on paper. Nothing special to the card at all thus far.


I think the three way main will be good and the Bucks will go all out with ACH but otherwise it looks meh and I'm not looking forward to Ciampa/Taven at all.


----------



## Corey

KingCrash said:


> I think the three way main will be good and the Bucks will go all out with ACH but otherwise it looks meh and I'm not looking forward to Ciampa/Taven at all.


It's just that nothing feels special enough to be a part of Final Battle. The 3 way is fine but it seems like the big angle is involved with Cole & Jay, then Elgin AKA the guy who loses every big match is thrown in for fun. This seemed like a perfect time to go with Bucks vs. reDragon for the Tag Straps even though I think they're both heel teams. Still would've gotten some buys I'm sure. Any Mark Briscoe singles match is usually unwanted as well.


----------



## KingCrash

Well Mark Briscoe singles are no buys but I think Jay is in there to eat the pin because it's clear they see something in Elgin and he'll probably be the next champ. I think we're getting a reDRagon/Outlaw Inc. match which makes sense (unless C&C Wrestle Factory somehow actually win on Sat.) though the Bucks would be a better fit pure athleticism-wise. And I can't say I'd bee excited about whatever match they're going to do between Steen & Bennett to clear up that feud.


----------



## Last Chancery

The problem I have with the three-way is I have no investment in it at all. I'm sick of Briscoe and his real-life bigoted antics, Elgin has the personality of plywood and will be a silent champ when the day comes, and Cole.. well, I dig him. I wish they'd let him loose like CZW and now PWG do, but whatever. Just no attachment to this story whatsoever. I had a little bit of excitement when it was Cole/Elgin in a straight up rematch, but now with Jay added to the mix, I couldn't care any less.


----------



## Corey

Good god all of that looks terrible. Not seen any Outlaw Inc. matches since they debuted but I can't see Homicide being any better than he was just a year or two ago. The potential of them facing reDragon just sounds... bad.  To me at least. Steen vs. Bennett. :faint: That was me falling asleep.

On a different note, the cover art for PWG Matt Rushmore was released. :lol Awesome stuff. Not gonna post it on here because of spoilers, but check it out sometime.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kingston is the best, but Homicide is so sloppy right now. I know some felt that was always the case, but I'm a big Homicide guy personally & even I can't really support all of his work so far. Squashes vs Marshall Law were fun, but the match vs BLK OUT at Charm City Challenge so soooooo bad.

Speaking of BLK OUT, put them out to pasture please. Let Ruckus fade & hopefully Sabian will start putting more effort in, ring wise.


----------



## EmbassyForever

WTF :lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> iPPV is really hit and miss. DWTS was a near-perfect stream, but Cerebral was shit for most of it. Really choppy. Also depends on your internet connection. I'm good now but my prior connection was like 100kb/s if I was lucky and live streams did not work well at all. Even VOD was extremely slow to load.





Lane said:


> I had problems with one CZW ippv but all the rest have been great. I ordered all the ones form March-October and only had one real issue.


Thanks for the answers guys! Guess I'll take the risk and straight up buy it. At least the money goes to CZW. :draper2



Lane said:


> 4 Loco vs Beaver Boys 3 for COD. Winners are #1 for a tag title shot.


Holy shit! COD just keeps getting bigger and better! :mark:



sXeMope said:


> I'm on the fence about ordering the iPPV because I've ordered two and I've always gone to bed/fallen asleep at intermission. May just wait for the DVD release.
> 
> Did anyone else see the 4Loco promo that CZW posted on YouTube a few days ago? I think they're going by "The Murders Row" now. Maybe they weren't talking about actually changing their name, just a new attitude. I'm not sure.
> 
> Random thought: What ever happened to the Oi4K/BLK OUT feud? Didn't they have something earlier this year. I swear they had a match that ended by Jake losing his shit after Jeez went after Neveah and I thought for sure it would be a huge feud.


CZW iPPV's start at the same time than WWE PPV's, right? If so, I'll probably need to take a nap or two during the day to watch it because it'll be around 6 or 7 A.M. n here when it ends if that's the case. 

Yeah I saw that promo and was wondering the same thing. I guess we'll see if they changed their name at COD. 

That BLKOUT/Oi4K match you're talking about happened at last years COD. I remember it working me HARD. Thought it was real for a sec. :lol Kinda disappointed about it going nowhere.



Concrete said:


> I haven't had the desire to get any iPPV in awhile but CZW looks to be putting together something I feel almost necessary to drop money on. They are really making Cage of Death 15 seem like a big deal.
> 
> Oh hey, ROH is having their big show of the year the same day...*crickets*


Tell me about it. People like to give DJ a lot of shit but he's done a great job with COD this year.



Lane said:


> Juciy Product vs BLK Out for the tag straps at COD announced.


Really hope BLKOUT drops the titles here. They've been champs since WrestleCon and a win over them would be huge for up n coming rookies like Starr and Dunn.


----------



## Obfuscation

Random tidbit: I got to say, Chris Dickinson isn't doing it for me. Don't see the appeal about the guy. His offense is tailor made to be brilliant in squash/showcase matches, but he's yet to put up a convincing role in long winded bouts. He's got to work on his game in that department. Before you knew it, in the match vs Gulak back at Down With the Sickness, it felt as if you wanted to root Gulak on b/c of all the bombs he was taking while not quitting. And Gulak is meant to be a force of an obnoxious "pure wrestling" heel. Something is wrong there. Very wrong.


----------



## Platt

ROH have finally released an Alex Shelley set :mark:




> ALEX SHELLEY: MADE IN DETROIT (2 DISC SET)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talent On Loan From God....that is how Alex Shelley referred to himself the night Generation Next made its debut in Philadelphia and given the amazing wrestling abilities he has displayed throughout his career, it's a nickname hard to discredit.
> 
> 
> 
> Even before he helped found the group, during his tag team and subsequent rivalry with Jimmy Jacobs, Alex Shelley demonstrated gifts few wrestlers possess and it only blossomed further under the GeNext banner. Battles with Jay Lethal, Doug Williams, and Bryan Danielson honed his technical prowess and prepared Alex for what would come next as he was exiled from the group he founded...
> 
> This 2-Disc DVD set contains 19 matches from Shelley's ROH career including bouts with the likes of CM Punk, Samoa Joe, Austin Aries, as well as his 2007 return to ROH alongside Chris Sabin! His name is Alex Shelley and he is proudly Made In Detroit!
> 
> 
> 
> Disc 1
> 
> Alex Shelley & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana & Ace SteelWrath of the Racket…8/16/03
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy JacobsThe Last Stand…1/29/04
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jack Evans vs. Masada vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Danny DanielsROH Reborn Stage One…4/23/04
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. HydroGeneration Next…5/22/04
> 
> Alex Shelley, Austin Aries, & Roderick Strong vs John Walters, Jimmy Rave, & Matt StrykerWorld Title Classic…6/12/04
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. Doug Williams (ROH Pure Title Match)Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 1…7/23/04
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. Bryan DanielsonGlory By Honor III…9/11/04
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. SpankyIt All Begins…1/15/05
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. CM PunkThird Anniversary Celebration Pt. 2…2/25/05
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. Jack EvansThird Anniversary Celebration Pt. 3…2/26/05
> 
> 
> 
> Disc 2
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness (Double Stakes Four Corner Survival Match).Stalemate…4/16/05
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match)Manhattan Mayhem…5/7/05
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. Roderick StrongThe Final Showdown…5/14/05
> 
> Alex Shelley & Fast Eddie vs. Austin Aries & Roderick StrongThe Homecoming…7/23/05
> 
> Alex Shelley, Jimmy Rave, & Abyss vs. Austin Aries, Roderick Strong, & Matt SydalRedemption…8/12/05
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. Austin AriesShowdown In Motown…11/4/05
> 
> Alex Shelley vs. Bryan Danielson (ROH World Title Match)…Arena Warfare…3/11/06
> 
> Alex Shelley, Jimmy Rave, Masato Yoshino vs. Do Fixer (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito)Better Than Our Best…4/1/06
> 
> Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin vs. Jay & Mark BriscoeGood Times, Great Memories…4/28/07


----------



## smitlick

The Primer said:


> Random tidbit: I got to say, Chris Dickinson isn't doing it for me. Don't see the appeal about the guy. His offense is tailor made to be brilliant in squash/showcase matches, but he's yet to put up a convincing role in long winded bouts. He's got to work on his game in that department. Before you knew it, in the match vs Gulak back at Down With the Sickness, it felt as if you wanted to root Gulak on b/c of all the bombs he was taking while not quitting. And Gulak is meant to be a force of an obnoxious "pure wrestling" heel. Something is wrong there. Very wrong.


Have you seen his match with Jaka from ISW?


----------



## Obfuscation

Haven't seen any new ISW yet.

oh my and it's on youtube. Whelp, I know what the next step is.


----------



## smitlick

Lol it's not a good match but what happens during it is hilarious


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

I was about to say I was having fun with the bomb throwing nature of it, then the fan bullshit happened and completely killed the match.


----------



## smitlick

That's legitimately the best thing I've seen from Dickinson. None of his matches have stuck with me at all beside that one.

Everyone needs to seek that video out. The after match posing is definitely a highlight. That and watching guys come out from the locker room to try and stop any fighting. He tells the story about it on the Uncle Mike/Tom Podcast.


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Just the Sunday show? Then give me Hero vs. Ricochet & toss Nese in a singles match with Mr. Touchdown or something.


Yep, just the Sunday show.


----------



## Corey

Well Here's opponent has been announced and man, I didn't expect them to pull the trigger this soon. They just scrapped Mochizuki and threw Hero into the Title match. I'm not happy that they switched The Young Bucks opponents. The rest of the show just doesn't look as appealing as it did prior, but I'm sure it'll still end up being fun. By the way, due to Hero getting the title shot, *Jimmy Susumu's shot has been cancelled the night before. *

Dragon Gate USA presents
Freedom Fight 2013
November 17th - 7pm EST. Belltime
Brooklyn Lyceum
227 4th Avenue
Brooklyn, NY 11215​​Tickets start at just $20 and are available in the www.DGUSA.tv Store! Tickets will be $5 more expensive on the day of the show.​​Watch the live iPPV at www.WWNLive.com with three pricing options to fit your budget!​​_*Open The Freedom Gate Title Match*_​_*Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano vs. Chris Hero*_​
​Grudge Match​Ricochet vs. Anthony Nese with Su Yung & Mr. A​​_*The Final Chapter*_​_*Open The United Gate Champions The Young Bucks vs. AR Fox & Masaaki Mochizuki*_​​Special Challenge Match​Trent Baretta vs. Rich Swann​​International Tag Team Attraction​Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Susumu vs. The Bravado Brothers​​_*Bonus Tag Team Match*_​_*Jigsaw & Fire Ant vs. Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett*_​​Establishment vs. New Talent Match #1​Chuck Taylor vs. Mr. Touchdown​​Establishment vs. New Talent Match #2​Jon Davis vs. Steven Walters​


----------



## seabs

*Hero screwing over workers left right and center and challenging for every Indy title you can think of straight away :hayden3*


----------



## SHIRLEY

All these promoters hot-shotting big Hero matches, like giddy BTBers, really is symptomatic of the sorry state of indy wrestling isn't it.

Surely a returning Hero will draw against anyone? Why not put him in with a young up-and-comer that can look good in defeat, against him? Why not build to a big title/dream match a few months down the line?


----------



## Chismo

I don't like all this Hero hype, tbf.


----------



## Concrete

Seems to be a fear by promoters that if they don't big one of the big matches on the table for Hero someone else will. DGUSA wanted to get him vs Gargano but if they waited for their next slate of shows than PWG or AIW or AAW or someone could have taken that and even though they could have done it wouldn't be as BIG TIME feeling.


----------



## Chismo

> Do you want Hero vs. Trent Baretta or Hero vs. Johnny Gargano?


Gabe on facebook...


----------



## Corey

Les Kellett Lariat said:


> All these promoters hot-shotting big Hero matches, like giddy BTBers, really is symptomatic of the sorry state of indy wrestling isn't it.
> 
> Surely a returning Hero will draw against anyone? Why not put him in with a young up-and-comer that can look good in defeat, against him? Why not build to a big title/dream match a few months down the line?


Exactly. There's no reason why he couldn't have faced Ricochet, Nese, or Trent. I'm a big Hero fan but where does he go from here after all these Title matches (assuming he loses them)? Hero vs. Gargano could've waited unless Gabe plans to put the belt on him to get some more attention to the company.

EDIT: Concrete's post makes sense.


----------



## FITZ

I can't complain about the matches he's getting booked in. I'm really excited for all of the big matches he's been booked in.

I'm hoping someone at one point books him in a squash where we see an angry Chris Hero beat the shit out of someone. By I think everyone wants him in high profile matches right now.


----------



## KingCrash

I actually was looking forward to Gargano/Susumu and The Bucks vs. Jigsaw/Fire Ant. 



Les Kellett Lariat said:


> All these promoters hot-shotting big Hero matches, like giddy BTBers, really is symptomatic of the sorry state of indy wrestling isn't it.
> 
> Surely a returning Hero will draw against anyone? Why not put him in with a young up-and-comer that can look good in defeat, against him? Why not build to a big title/dream match a few months down the line?


Concrete explained part of it, but it could also be that who knows if Hero's going to be available to them a little down the road if he goes to either DGUSA/ROH full time and that it just so happens that one of PWG's big shows, CZW's biggest show of the year and probably the last DGUSA shows of the year fall during around the same time and they all wanted something splashy. If he goes to the midwest indies that's where you'll see Hero vs. rising stars like maybe an Ethan Page in AIW or Shane Hollister/Prince Ali in AAW.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Concrete

Chris Hero is booked for Dreamwave Wrestling where he'll be wrestling Prince Ali so that's something. I think KingCrash made the solid point where they don't know how long he'll be around PLUS big shows are around when he pops up. 

Favorite Chris Hero matchup on coming back to the indies is Trik Davis because LULZ!


----------



## Corey

Any chance he'll show up for the AAW show on the 30th?

And wait, is IWA-MS still running shows? hahaha


----------



## Concrete

Oh the laughter of IWA-MS. On their next show they actually have 1, and only 1, match I'm interested in of Ricochet and Jon Gresham. That should be good!


----------



## FITZ

How is IWA:MS able to book Ricochet?


----------



## sXeMope

TaylorFitz said:


> How is IWA:MS able to book Ricochet?


I'd say he does it cheaper than his usual price (Which I assume has gotten somewhat high) out of loyalty to Ian because he was one of the first guys to really showcase him. I'd say the same goes for Hero. No way they could afford a fresh off TV wrestler (who probably wanted a lot to begin with) unless they have either a big financial backer, or he's working for a low price.


----------



## smitlick

You forgot the part where he just won't pay people... Or that the show will probably get cancelled


----------



## Chismo

I think it's only a matter of time before we see BIFF BUSICK in PWG, I feel that Claudio vibe in the guy.


----------



## Corey

Let the orders begin!


----------



## Last Chancery

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Any chance he'll show up for the AAW show on the 30th?
> 
> And wait, is IWA-MS still running shows? hahaha


Doubt it. He's doing a show on the 29th in Florida, so I don't think so. I want it, and I think AAW would be insane not to have sent him an offer, but whatever. It baffles me because Eddie Kingston has literally called out Chris Hero in an AAW ring, so not bringing him on board would be silly.


----------



## Lane

IWA is running a P good show on Dec 6.
Chris Hero vs Trik Davis
Jimmy Jacobs vs Reed Bentley in a first blood match
Gresham vs Sabre
6 way ladder match
8 man tag with the winners going straight into a 4 way elimination
Drake Younger vs Christian Rose
4 way deathmatch.


----------



## Concrete

They changed that Gresham match???


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Let the orders begin!


I don't have any money 

Besides, i've stocked up on PWG DVD's which is good. Need to save for Shimmer, DGUSA & Evolve next.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Well Here's opponent has been announced and man, I didn't expect them to pull the trigger this soon. They just scrapped Mochizuki and threw Hero into the Title match. I'm not happy that they switched The Young Bucks opponents. The rest of the show just doesn't look as appealing as it did prior, but I'm sure it'll still end up being fun. By the way, due to Hero getting the title shot, *Jimmy Susumu's shot has been cancelled the night before. *
> 
> Dragon Gate USA presents
> Freedom Fight 2013
> November 17th - 7pm EST. Belltime
> Brooklyn Lyceum
> 227 4th Avenue
> Brooklyn, NY 11215​​Tickets start at just $20 and are available in the www.DGUSA.tv Store! Tickets will be $5 more expensive on the day of the show.​​Watch the live iPPV at www.WWNLive.com with three pricing options to fit your budget!​​_*Open The Freedom Gate Title Match*_​_*Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano vs. Chris Hero*_​
> ​Grudge Match​Ricochet vs. Anthony Nese with Su Yung & Mr. A​​_*The Final Chapter*_​_*Open The United Gate Champions The Young Bucks vs. AR Fox & Masaaki Mochizuki*_​​Special Challenge Match​Trent Baretta vs. Rich Swann​​International Tag Team Attraction​Genki Horiguchi & Jimmy Susumu vs. The Bravado Brothers​​_*Bonus Tag Team Match*_​_*Jigsaw & Fire Ant vs. Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett*_​​Establishment vs. New Talent Match #1​Chuck Taylor vs. Mr. Touchdown​​Establishment vs. New Talent Match #2​Jon Davis vs. Steven Walters​


Was that the show where Bravados were getting their tag championship match & it was canceled? If so, fuck off Gabe. If not, meh. Still not big on it. Part of me wants to chuckle at the scrambling for Hero making the main event without any effort, but at the same time Gargano vs Hero does appeal to me in high fashion.


----------



## Corey

The Primer said:


> Was that the show where Bravados were getting their tag championship match & it was canceled? If so, fuck off Gabe. If not, meh. Still not big on it. Part of me wants to chuckle at the scrambling for Hero making the main event without any effort, but at the same time Gargano vs Hero does appeal to me in high fashion.


Nah it's the one where the Bucks were gonna face Jigsaw & Fire Ant, which was for some reason scrapped and replaced with another Bucks vs. Fox & _____ match (Mochizuki in this final instance). I'm sure that one will be fun like all the rest turn out to be, but I liked the original plan better.  Mochizuki & Susumu's title shots get completely scrapped in order to have just one Title match with Hero. I'm sure the match will be a doozy but it sucks it had to come at the expense of others. Oh well.

Btw, Bucks vs. Bravados is still on for the night prior (_at least as of now_). They still have to shuffle that card too since Gargano vs. Susumu is no longer happening (_at least for the DGUSA Title it isn't_).


----------



## Obfuscation

Bucks vs Bravados remaining - YAY. It better stick...

but scrapping Bucks vs Team Chikara for Fox isn't gonna sit well with me. _(although Bucks + Mochizuki is more than enough to draw me in & last time it was three dudes I love + Fox in a tag, I really, really liked it. PWG Is Your Body Ready?)_


----------



## Corey

We'll see if Mochizuki can be as BREATHTAKING as Del Sol was in that match. I think it's doubtful.


----------



## Obfuscation

I like Mochizuki a good deal, but I'm not gonna put money on it to happen. :hayley1


----------



## Corey

Now here's a question I'd like to get everyone's opinion on as I've been thinking about it for a little while now. Due to Hero being the hot topic of wrestling discussion pretty much all over the place, *do you think this would be the right time to hotshot the Open The Freedom Gate Championship to him?* Don't get me wrong, I'm one of the biggest supporters of Gargano out there and he's also pretty hot atm, but he's had the belt for 2 years now with no real sign of anyone stepping up and taking it from him. He's beaten damn near the whole roster or at least wrestled all the top guys in the past couple years. CIMA, Shingo, Tozawa, Ricochet, Taylor, Swann, Aries, Doi, Yoshino, Del Sol, Fox, YAMATO, and the list goes on and on.

Looking at the relationship Hero has with Gabe, I can truly see it happening and would welcome the new change with open arms. I think it would gain a whole hell of a lot of attention towards to the company (which they desperately need) and allow for some some incredibly fresh matchups. I mean, picture Hero defending against ANY of these guys over the next several months:

rematch with Gargano
Ricochet
Akira Tozawa
CIMA
Shingo
Mochizuki
Doi 
Yoshino
YAMATO
BxB Hulk

So many of those just scream independednt & worldwide DREAM matches. Incredible potential. What does everyone else think here?

EDIT: Plus you know Gabe would book him against guys he has hard-ons for like Davis & Barretta.


----------



## smitlick

Even Flow said:


> I don't have any money
> 
> Besides, i've stocked up on PWG DVD's which is good. Need to save for Shimmer, DGUSA & Evolve next.


I'd actually made an order an hour earlier.....


----------



## FITZ

That really depends on the commitment Gabe can get from Hero. If he can get Hero on board to wrestle at all of the DGUSA and Evolve shows than he should give him the belt. But if he's only going to be able to book Hero sporadically then it might not be the best idea. 

I know WrestleMania weekend this year is going to have a lot of competition and there is no way Gabe will put his belt on a guy that will be wrestling on shows that compete against his shows.


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't want Hero being The Rock of the indies. That'll do nobody any good. Much of the same with New Japan gave their championships to sporadic gaijins. It made the product almost pointless to watch when the goal of championships were out the window, unless for the specific three lined up in the _*then*_ champs bookings. If Hero is going full tilt in joining Gabe's crew: then go for it. I wouldn't mind. If not, well...best to pass and just use Hero for a big novelty showing whenever he decides to be booked.


----------



## Concrete

Is it weird that I got excited about Gabe possibly using Hero in big EVOLVE main events? Like if they have Jon Davis wrestle NOT like he did against Chuck Taylor and a lot like he did against Vordell Walker that's a match I'd like to see. If they could get someone to have a competitive 30+ minute grapple fest I'd be totally amazingly cool with that. I want that kind of magic he had agaisnt Hidaka back in EVOLVE 

As far as him winning the DGUSA belt I wouldn't hate it. It would be interesting if he did a tour in Japan for DG. Would be probably an odd place for him to go in Japan in 2013/2014 but hey he could have big matches in Japan for the belt and he wouldn't just seem like another guy having been in there before, Japan that is. 

Bringing up WM weekend makes my mind go wild. It is like an indy wrestling chess match and Hero is a key piece this year.


----------



## Obfuscation

Chances are Hero will show up on 9/10 indie promotions that are going to be at WrestleCon this year.


----------



## FITZ

WrestleMania weekend will be difficult for fans and wrestlers alike. Apparently everyone drawing their largest crowd in a long time wasn't enough for everyone to stick together so now Gabe is doing his own thing and ROH is as well. So that means 3 options over the weekend. I realize a lot of fans will be in town but it's just going to hurt everyone as we will get 3 decent crowds instead of one or two great ones. 

It's a nightmare for me trying to figure out what I want to do so many months in advance when no talent or matches have been announced. As of right now I want to see Dragon Gate on Friday and WrestleCon on Saturday (doing that for sure as I already bought the front row tickets for their super show and I'm not missing $5 Wrestling). ROH can fuck off. 

It's just a shame that I won't be able to do what I did last year when I spent 2 full days at the same venue and saw all of the shows I wanted to.


----------



## Corey

The revised card for DGUSA's 11/16 show is out. I think they still did a good job with it. Looks solid and we still get Gargano/Mochi so :hb

Dragon Gate USA presents
Fearless 2013
Saturday, November 16th
Belltime - 9pm EST.
Queensboro Elk's Lodge
8220 Queens Blvd.
Elmhurst, NY 11373

Tickets start at just $20 and are available in the DGUSA.tv Store! Tickets will be $5 more expensive on the day of the show. *All tickets come with either a $5 or $10 merchandise credit!*

Watch the live iPPV at www.WWNLive.com with three pricing options to fit your budget!

Open The United Gate Championship Match
The Young Bucks defend vs. The Bravado Brothers

*Bonus Main Event - Non-Title*
*Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano vs. Masaaki Mochizuki*

Open The Brave Gate Championship Match
Genki Horiguchi defends vs. Rich Swann

Four Way Freestyle - If AR Fox Is Pinned Or Submits He Loses The Title
EVOLVE Champion AR Fox vs. Shane Strickland vs. Andrew Everett vs. Fire Ant

*Special Challenge Match*
*Jimmy Susumu vs.Anthony Nese with Mr. A & Su Yung*

Special Attraction Match
Trent Baretta vs. Chuck Taylor

Establishment vs. New Talent Match #1
Ricochet vs. Biff Busick

Establishment vs. New Talent Match #2 
Caleb Konley vs. Steven Walters

Establishment vs. New Talent Match #3 
Jon Davis vs. Mr. Touchdown

------------------------------------------------------------

DGUSA released another free match on Youtube to hype up Hero's return. Here's his match against Bobby Fish at EVOLVE 3:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gnm4D-aPcE0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bruce L

Bunch of RoH DVDs sold this time out, but a lot more still for sale:


*Night of Champions *(3/22/2003)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251379402076?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*This Means War *(10/29/2005)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251379404107?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251379404715?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Better Than Our Best *(4/1/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251379407054?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2 *(12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251379408911?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251379409715?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: Finale *(3/4/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251379409977?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned *(5/12/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251379411338?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251379412181?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned II *(6/7/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251379412662?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Seventh Anniversary Show *(3/21/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251379413167?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Corey

*Dragon Gate USA - Open The Ultimate Gate 2012

*AR Fox vs. Rich Swann - ** 3/4

Tommy Dreamer & Bobby Fish vs. The Scene - * 3/4

BxB Hulk vs. Sami Callihan - *** 1/4

*Street Fight
*D.U.F. (Arik Cannon & Pinkie Sanchez) vs. Sabu & Jon Davis - *

Masaaki Mochizuki vs. Akira Tozawa - *** 1/2

Samuray Del Sol vs. Johnny Vandal - N/R _(3 minute showcase)_

Low Ki vs. PAC - *** 1/2+

*Open The United Gate Championship
*Masato Yoshino & Ricochet (c) vs. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano - ****


- Fun little spirited opener. Pretty much what you'd expect to see on paper: flips. The crowd ate it up though, much more than I did personally. A very nice side note is that this was a pretty favorably sized crowd in Miami Beach for Wrestlemania weekend. The building itself was nothing special but they packed it pretty well. Nice to see. (Y)

- Dreamer spanks some sluts and piledrives another. Bobby Fish is the talent lost in a sea of things no one cares about. Next.

- Hulk vs. Sami was a bit of a bummer, simply because Callihan brought his working boots and Hulk couldn't deliver. Sami was ULTRA motivated and I'm not entirely sure why, but hey, I loved it. Attacked the leg immediately from the opening bell and wouldn't let it up. BxB's selling was 50/50, but he made it count in the bigger situations. Unfortunately he was able to come up with nothing but kicks for his offensive attack, but then again I'm not sure if he ever does much else.  The match itself was going along very well until the finish killed it. Blatant interference from Christina Von Eerie in plain sight to the ref leads to an easy win from Hulk. BOOOOOO!!!

- Oh hey a Street Fight featuring Sabu in 2012... NEXT.

- Mochizuki vs. Tozawa is a tough one. On one hand, there was some really entertaining and cool sequences thrown in, but on the other hand it felt like they did a little too much for their place on the card in a match that had little meaning or merit. It did in fact go into overkill and Mochizuki no sold a lot of Tozawa's offense in exchange for him sort of looking like a joke in the process. Tozawa ate a ridiculous amount of kicks to the head too. Mochizuki put in some armwork throughout the match and it played into his use of the cross armbreaker, but it wasn;t necessarily sold like an injury by Tozawa. As a whole it's certainly above average and a fun watch, but I think it went a little too long at 20 minutes and tried to do too much in the process. The fans however were going apeshit for it, so they must've been doing something right.  Deserves a rewatch somewhere down the road.

- I think for the majority of Ki vs. PAC they had the right idea. There was a really slow build with each guy not wanting to take big risks and make the first mistake so they just wore down the opponent without getting crazy. This made sense and certainly worked, but I never felt like it went into the next gear. It developed into strikes moreso than holds as the match went on (which worked), but when they started going aerial it came at a much slower pace than what we're used to seeing from either guy. Having to make it come off as big deal caused for some really weird overselling from both of them where they'd take extra long getting to the top or look goofy after missing a dive. The finish came off to me as anticlimactic and I never truly feel like the match peaked. There's still plenty to like as the story unfolds throughout, but the final minutes doesn't give you much to sink your teeth into outside of Ki hitting one of the best stop-kicks I've ever seen. You know, the one where he misses the shining wizard but hooks the one leg to his opponents knee. The one here was incredible looking. 

- Well then. Remember what I said about DGUSA's 2-on-2 tag matches not being for me? This match put that theory to rest. GREAT main event here. They did two back to back FIP segments in the first half with Gargano and Ricochet before eventually going crazy in the last half. The sequences they put together between Gargano/Yoshino/Ricochet were absolutely breathtaking. Incredible. Taylor was the obvious odd man out as he just didn't seem to be able to keep up and actually messed up a couple spots along the way. The Gargano vs. Yoshino segments REALLY make me excited to see the Title match they had the next night and the late game strikefest between Gargano & Ricochet looked like two guys who just wanted to stiff the hell out of each other. It was wonderful. The final finishing stretch and the angle they pulled really make this one memorable. Huge twist as Taylor turns on Gargano and superkicks him after the match, leading to their feud and eventual I Quit Match down the road. Can't say enough good things about this match and 3 out of the 4 participants involved. Oh and I forgot, Yoshino was CIMA's replacement as he was out with an injured neck.​


----------



## KingCrash

Very good promo by Jacobs. Really hope they don't go insane and have Whitmer do anything in the match Friday. Bad enough they're teasing a Matt Hardy return mentoring Cole.



> Hero's upcoming schedule:
> 
> November 16 for PWS (@ProWreSyndicate) in Rahway, NJ v. Hurricane Helms - "Wrestle Bowl"
> 
> November 17 for Dragon Gate USA (@BookItGabe/dgusa.tv) in Brooklyn, NY v. ??? - "Freedom Fight 2013"
> 
> November 29 for FUW (@FUWPro) in Tampa, FL
> 
> December 6 for IWA-MS (@IWAMidSouth) in Clarksville, IN v. Trik Davis - "Big Ass Christmas Bash"
> 
> December 7 for DREAMWAVE (@dwwrestling) in LaSalle, IL v. Prince Mustafa Ali - "The Fight Before Christmas"
> 
> December 15 SMASH Wrestling
> 
> December 20/21 for PWG (@OfficialPWG) in Reseda, CA - "All Star Weekend 10"


Chris Hero vs. Trik Davis? Is this 2005?


----------



## Corey

Hero's staying pretty busy already. Has anyone even seen Trik Davis recently? Is he worth a shit at all?

-----------------------

Made an order from Highspots yesterday (WWE dvds) and my bonus offer was DGUSA Fearless for only $5. You can bet I took advantage of that. I love Highspots...

-----------------------






Odd idea witht he Roast but an otherwise fantastic promo by Gargano.


----------



## FITZ

When I ordered tickets to WrestleCon I chose the Free Carlito baseball hat. I will certainly be wearing it all WrestleMania weekend. 

Also I was at that DGUSA show that's reviewed above and I really don't remember much about it. Honestly I remember waiting in line with Ricochet at airport security more vividly than most of that card.


----------



## Corey

TaylorFitz said:


> When I ordered tickets to WrestleCon I chose the Free Carlito baseball hat. I will certainly be wearing it all WrestleMania weekend.
> 
> Also I was at that DGUSA show that's reviewed above and I really don't remember much about it. Honestly I remember waiting in line with Ricochet at airport security more vividly than most of that card.


Drunk?


----------



## Groovemachine

I was at that show too; so glad to see praise heaped on that main event tag match. Think I had it at ****1/4, such a great effort from all four. I liked Tozawa/Mochizuki a little more than you, but that's about right for Low Ki/Pac. Objectively, it's a good match but they never really got out of second gear. I was just disappointed as I had such lofty expectations.


----------



## BornBad

Hey guys. 

I'm from Belgium and i'm thinking of buying some Indy Dvds from ROH, PWG and DGUSA but i've have no idea how many time they take to send the order or if they're Region Free 

Help would be apreciated!


----------



## hanshanshans911

4hisdamnself said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm from Belgium and i'm thinking of buying some Indy Dvds from ROH, PWG and DGUSA but i've have no idea how many time they take to send the order or if they're Region Free
> 
> Help would be apreciated!


Well I asked partly the same question couple of pages back (since I'm from the Netherlands our shipping will probably take the same time). Expect between 3 and 4 weeks, especially with holidays coming up. I know that ROH are region free, would think that is also the case for PWG and DGUSA.

Also got a question myself, does anyone know if there is a shop that has got PWG Fear in stock?


----------



## Corey

hanshanshans911 said:


> Also got a question myself, does anyone know if there is a shop that has got PWG Fear in stock?


Amazingly it looks like it's sold out everywhere. Out of stock for PWG, ROH, DGUSA, Highspots, and RF Video. Don't know of any other place that even sells PWG shows...


----------



## RKing85

Speaking of apparently out of stock PWG, I see on highspots "PWG Anthology Volume 8" and "PWG Anthology volume 9". Never heard of these before. Anywhere where any of the previous ones are available? I'm sure some of them would be ones that I own 0 events of.


----------



## Platt

Highspots themselves were the only ones to stock those. They have a few of the earlier ones on their ebay http://stores.ebay.com/HighspotsSto...+anthology&submit=Search&_fsub=5&_sid=2474900


----------



## Obfuscation

Matt Hardy back in ROH? Well, if I'm gonna keep watching, I rather have as many people I care to see around. He's def one of 'em.


----------



## KingCrash

Genki Horiguchi is out of this weekend's DGUSA shows due to "travel issues" so for the Elks Lodge it'll be Ricochet vs. Rich Swann (would have liked to have seen Ricochet vs. Busick) and for Brooklyn it'll be Chuck Taylor vs. Jimmy Susumu which means guys like the Bravados and Mr. Touchdown will have new matches.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

KingCrash said:


> Genki Horiguchi is out of this weekend's DGUSA shows


Fuck.


----------



## Corey

The final cards won't even be FINAL until the actual show is happening at this rate. Sucks that all these good looking tag matches keep being cancelled. At least Gabe still has Hero.


----------



## Concrete

Wait what is Busick doing now? Is he getting shafted this badly?


----------



## SHIRLEY

Concrete said:


> Seems to be a fear by promoters that if they don't big one of the big matches on the table for Hero someone else will. DGUSA wanted to get him vs Gargano but if they waited for their next slate of shows than PWG or AIW or AAW or someone could have taken that and even though they could have done it wouldn't be as BIG TIME feeling.


Its a shame that it's become such a race to the bottom.

Anyway, Hero's now booked against Lance Storm in some Canadian promotion called SMASH Wrestling. Even if the way he's being used is majorly spammy, this comeback tour should make for a good homebrewed DVD/megapack.


----------



## Lane

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Hero's staying pretty busy already. Has anyone even seen Trik Davis recently? Is he worth a shit at all?
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> Made an order from Highspots yesterday (WWE dvds) and my bonus offer was DGUSA Fearless for only $5. You can bet I took advantage of that. I love Highspots...
> 
> -----------------------
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odd idea witht he Roast but an otherwise fantastic promo by Gargano.


Trik has been on point this year from what I've seen. If they play into their feud it will be great.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ricochet vs Busick got canned. 

Well, nuts. Was excited for that match-up.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Live and Let Die*

1. Adam Cole vs Caprice Coleman
**3/4

2. Roderick Strong vs QT Marshall
**1/4

3. Davey Richards vs Cedric Alexander
***3/4

4. reDRagon vs Adrenaline Rush
**3/4

5. Kevin Steen vs Rhino
**1/4

6. Mark Briscoe vs Matt Hardy
*3/4

7. SCUM vs BJ Whitmer, Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
**3/4

8. Jay Briscoe vs Eddie Edwards
***3/4​


----------



## RKing85

Kevin Steen Show with Drake Younger now for sale at highspots.

I predict 0 buys worldwide of that one.


----------



## Mattyb2266

RKing85 said:


> Kevin Steen Show with Drake Younger now for sale at highspots.
> 
> I predict 0 buys worldwide of that one.


Already wrong. I bought mine yesterday. Very proud of it too.


----------



## Lane

RKing85 said:


> Kevin Steen Show with Drake Younger now for sale at highspots.
> 
> I predict 0 buys worldwide of that one.


You lack so many brain cells I would feel bad about insulting you.


----------



## Obfuscation

Drake Younger is about 100x more appealing than half the dudes Steen has done a show with already.


----------



## Lane

That being said theres not been a single bad one yet.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah I bought my copy of the Steen Show w/Drake Younger so that's at least 2


----------



## Lane

Im getting it when it hits download on highspots. Thats 3.


----------



## FITZ

Drake actually has a really good life story and seems like a really nice guy. I might not be his biggest fan of what he does in the ring but he seems like someone that would be fun to see talk with Steen for a while.


----------



## Obfuscation

Running story has always been _*then*_ deathmatch cats Drake & Brain Damage were/are the nicest guys around. They'll be sick & insane in the ring, but outside, the opposite of pain. Sounds about right. I can vouch it's the same for Necro. That's a chill dude.


----------



## Mattyb2266

It's intermission at ISW and I just saw one of the best live matches I've seen. Don't know how its gonna translate to DVD but when it comes out watch Pinkie/Dickinson.


----------



## Rah

TaylorFitz said:


> Drake actually has a really good life story and seems like a really nice guy. I might not be his biggest fan of what he does in the ring but he seems like someone that would be fun to see talk with Steen for a while.


That's exactly what I'd love to see, even if I wasn't a "fan" of Drake. He's an intriguing guy and that show should present that.


----------



## Concrete

2CW announced yesterday that next Friday in Watertown they won't be running Steen vs Gargano as a singles match. In its place will be a 6-man tag match between Kevin and the Young Bucks vs. Gargano and OI4K.


----------



## sXeMope

I can't wait to see Burger King Of The Ring II. I've heard a lot of good things about Dickinson/Sanchez

Gargano and Oi4K may be the oddest pairing I've heard of in quite some time.

I've been making my way through AAW Hostile Intentions 2013. First time seeing AAW so I'm not sure how it holds up but it's been pretty bland so far. Nothing bad, but nothing to write home about. First time seeing Alexander and Page team up though and they were impressive. Not a fan of what they're doing with Marion Fontaine though. I like him as the Mega-Star in PRIME, and the Real Man in AIW but he's just a guy in AAW it seems.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> RF Video ‏@rfvideo 1 h
> Our brand new shoot interview with @thechrishero releases Friday November 22nd exclusively at http://www.rfvideo.com !


can't wait to see what he has to say about his time in the WWE.


----------



## FITZ

He must have literally gone and shot that shoot the day he was released.


----------



## sXeMope

Hero's return from PWS has leaked online. (Fancam)










How long do Gabe's shows usually run? I wanna order Freedom Fight but I'm not really in a DG mood.


----------



## Lane

Eddie Kingston in AAW=AMAZING


----------



## Mattyb2266

And my awesome Indy weekend continues. Waiting for doors to open for tonight's Beyond Wrestling show. Needless to say I'm excited for this show to start.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hero vs Helms. Sweet. Marked for the way it started.


----------



## Bubz

Chris Hero :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Intermission on the DGUSA iPPV. Rather bland first hald with the exception of the 3 way tag and Nese/Ricochet.


----------



## Lane

Walters vs Davis was really fucking good too.


----------



## Mattyb2266

ISW Burger King of the Ring II:



Spoiler



Jigsaw & Gran Akuma vs. Tabarnak De Team - ***1/4
Great way to open the show. Crowd was really into it. 

Food Fighters vs. Leon St. Giovanni & Jaka - **1/4
Good Comedy match. More fun than the rating may suggest.

Gladd Boys vs. Badd Boys - *
All I can say is JEEEEESSSSSUSSSSS

Shyron & Kitsune vs. Team Tremendous Investigations - **3/4
Shyron & Kitsune make a really good tag team actually, and Bill Carr gave Kitsune the absolute loudest chop I have ever heard at a show. Kitsune's chest immediately started to bleed.

Dickinson vs. Sanchez - ****
Wow. Just wow. I was expecting good, but they delivered awesome. Dickinson killed Pinkie and Pinkie proved he was in fact king of crazy. Oh, and can you say balcony dive?

TDT vs. Kitsune/Shyron - ***1/4
TDT is actually starting to grow on me at this point. Solid match.

Food Fighters vs. Badd Boys - N/R
Watch for yourself and you'll see why.

Izzie Deadyet vs. Buxx Belmar - ***
Actually better than I was expecting.

Food Fighters vs. TDT - ***1/2
A very fitting main event. A very special moment at the end of the match, and I helped hoist Bastian Snow up in the celebration.

The ratings may seem low, but still a fun, fun show, as all ISW shows are.



Beyond Wrestling Tournament For Tomorrow II:



Spoiler



Jon Silver vs. David Starr vs. Rory Mondo vs. Matthew Palmer - **3/4
This was like the twilight zone. Mondo was actually over. Not expecting that at all. This match was definitely the Jon Silver and David Star show, which was definitely a plus.

Jewells Malone vs. Lexxus - *1/2
Only match I didn't really care for. Nothing against these two ladies, something just didn't click for me.

10 team gauntlet - **3/4
Not going to even bother listing all these teams but it was a fun match with some cool moments and spots.

Michael Elgin vs. Jaka - ***1/2
Really good match. I'm not as big on Elgin as others but that didn't prevent me from enjoying this match. Nothing mind blowing but very enjoyable. Oh, and they broke the ring here.

Christina Von Eerie vs. Allysin Kay - **1/2
I don't know if that's a fair rating because I spent more time staring at Kay than paying attention to the match. No regrets. 

Eddie Edwards vs. Biff Busick - Iron Man Match - ****1/2
Phenomenal match. If you hated their first match, you'll hate this, but if you liked/loved the first, you're mind will be blown by this. Fans were chanting five star match at the end. While I wouldn't go that far, it was outstanding. A few innovative spots too.

Kimber Lee vs. Candice LaRae - ***1/4
Really good match. We need more Candice on the east coast. She did great here.

Buxx Belmar vs. Eric Corvis - **
Match was eh but crowd heckling Corvis was priceless, as was the inspector gadget chant.

Tommaso Chiampa vs. Chris Dickinson - ***3/4
Crazy match. Dickinson spat on a few fans in my section and it was awesome. Had a lot of fun with this one.

JT Dunn vs. Green Ant - TFT2 Finals - ****-****1/4
This was great. Absolutely great. Best I've seen out of both of these guys yet. Dunn was busted open above the eye early on. Green Ant really impressed more than I expected. Plus I pushed my way up to the front of the ring which made this a special experience for me. 

Pre-Order this DVD. You won't regret it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> RobFeinstein RFVIDEO ‏@kfabe101
> http://Rfvideo.com filmed an exclusive 5 hour shoot with Chris Hero today and it goes on sale this coming week we got answers #chrishero


Awesome.


----------



## Snapdragon

Who the hell is going to watch a 5 hour shoot, even if they break it up over a few days


----------



## EmbassyForever

Snapdragon said:


> Who the hell is going to watch a 5 hour shoot, even if they break it up over a few days


Well his last SMV shoot interview was around 4 hours.


----------



## Obfuscation

If I enjoy Pinkie vs Dickinson half as much as you did, then I truthfully wouldn't be surprised at Pinkie being the guy to make me finally like a Dickinson match. He's underrated & rad. The more Interspecies Wrestling doesn't turn into Beyond Wrestling 2.0, the better. Have to throw that in there. Feel it's going down that path lately.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Snapdragon said:


> Who the hell is going to watch a 5 hour shoot, even if they break it up over a few days


I've watched the Masada one (5 hour) and Zandig one (must've been 7 or 8 hours if not more) and I gotta say that it really doesn't feel that long when you watch it in parts.


----------



## Platt

Kinda disappointed that it's RF doing the Hero shoot.


----------



## Chismo

Snapdragon said:


> Who the hell is going to watch a 5 hour shoot, even if they break it up over a few days


Me. And bunch of others, I'm sure.


----------



## Concrete

The Primer said:


> If I enjoy Pinkie vs Dickinson half as much as you did, then I truthfully wouldn't be surprised at Pinkie being the guy to make me finally like a Dickinson match. He's underrated & rad. The more Interspecies Wrestling doesn't turn into Beyond Wrestling 2.0, the better. Have to throw that in there. Feel it's going down that path lately.


Out of pure curiosity, have you seen a recent Beyond show as well as either of the ISW shows from this year?


----------



## Obfuscation

Concrete said:


> Out of pure curiosity, have you seen a recent Beyond show as well as either of the ISW shows from this year?


Matches here and there only. Already said a lot how I don't like Beyond Wrestling. ISW was one I've always been into & I like their roster full of characters. Not feeling seeing some new guys from Beyond pile onto the card over some of the others I grew to enjoy seeing from ISW. _(I know other factors come up, yada yada)_ Plus, consider this another outlet for me to say I never want to hear Denver Colorado's name or voice ever again.

Same scenario as me not being too big on the influx of some other new talent being in PWG more than say a lot of the so-cal locals who used to be more frequent.


----------



## Concrete

I think ISW is still ISW for the most part so I wouldn't worry to heck of a lot. 

And I know you've said you don't like Beyond on the whole but the last time I felt like I heard you watching something was a while back. With you seeming to be OK with The Juicy Products, Biff Busick, and Drew Gulak I was not sure if ANYTHING had appealed to you about their product.


----------



## Obfuscation

Those cats are mostly thanks to CZW, tbf. Especially Gulak from back in the day. Although I'll watch them anywhere they work. It's more or less the central theme of Beyond Wrestling _(and atmosphere)_ I get turned off by. It deals with aspects in the current state of US indie wrestling I'm not pleased about.


----------



## Mattyb2266

The Primer said:


> Those cats are mostly thanks to CZW, tbf. Especially Gulak from back in the day. Although I'll watch them anywhere they work. It's more or less the central theme of Beyond Wrestling _(and atmosphere)_ I get turned off by. It deals with aspects in the current state of US indie wrestling I'm not pleased about.


Not sure if you've seen anything since Americanrana, but the product has improved tremendously. Granted before that I only saw two beyond shows, but I highly recommend you at least give these last couple shows a shot. Guys like JT Dunn and Busick have been putting on phenomenal matches.


----------



## Chismo

Dunn and Starr impressed the shit out of me in their CZW debut.


----------



## Corey

Because this really needed to be the first 3 disc set that ROH produced...












> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]*ROH VS SCUM*[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]From the day Kevin Steen, Jimmy Jacobs, and Steve Corino cemented their alliance over the fallen body of Davey Richards those were their goals and Ring of Honor their unfortunate victim. No soul on the ROH roster was safe from the wrath of those three men and with the ROH World Title in their possession, the battle was on to save the soul of ROH from those poised to bring it down.[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]This is the story of how Ring of Honor's battle raged against S.C.U.M while men like Jay Lethal, Eddie Edwards, El Generico, BJ Whitmer, and Mark Briscoe fell victim to the onslaught. This is the tale of how the S.C.U.M threat grew along with their numbers as the future of Ring of Honor hung in the balance. Alliances shifted, championships were won and lost, and it ultimately came to a head inside Steel Cage Warfare![/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]Now, for the first time, the war between ROH and S.C.U.M has been captured in this 3-Disc DVD set! This collection features many never before released matches and moments from ‘Ring of Honor Wrestling’ TV like Nigel McGuinness' rallying cry following the ‘11th Anniversary Event’, Kevin Steen's excommunication from S.C.U.M, his TV battle with Adam Cole, Inside S.C.U.M, and the battles in Baltimore that brought the war to its end![/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]It was a year of terror, a year of insanity, a year of ROH vs. S.C.U.M![/FONT]
> 
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards (ROH World Title Match)…Best in the World 2012…6/24/12[/FONT]
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]Kevin Steen, Jimmy Jacobs & Steve Corino vs. Jay Lethal & The All Night Express ROH TV…8/11/12[/FONT]
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]Steve Corino vs. Jay Briscoe (Street Fight)…ROH TV…12/15/12[/FONT]
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]Kevin Steen vs. Jay Lethal (ROH World Title Match)…11th Anniversary…3/2/13[/FONT]
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]Steve Corino, Matt Hardy & Rhino vs. Jay Lethal, BJ Whitmer & Michael Elgin ROH TV…3/30/13[/FONT]
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]Jimmy Jacobs & Cliff Compton vs. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal Border Wars 2013…5/4/13[/FONT]
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]Jimmy Jacobs & Rhett Titus vs. Michael Elgin & BJ Whitmer (Texas Tornado Match)…Honor In The Heart Of Texas…6/1/13[/FONT]
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]Matt Hardy vs. Kevin SteenBest in the World 2013…6/22/13[/FONT]
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]Jay Briscoe vs. Matt Hardy (ROH World Title Match)…ROH TV…7/20/13[/FONT]
> [FONT=times new roman,times,serif]ROH vs. S.C.U.M. (Steel Cage Warfare)…ROH TV…7/27/13[/FONT]


----------



## seabs

*10 matches over 3 discs? Is one of them a super long doc or something?*


----------



## sXeMope

3 discs seems a little much for that. They've put 15+ matches on two discs.



The Primer said:


> Plus, consider this another outlet for me to say I never want to hear Denver Colorado's name or voice ever again.


I don't mind DC's commentary but a hypothetical question: Who would you rather listen to on commentary? Denver Colorado or Joe E. Slick from UWA Hardcore?:lmao



The Primer said:


> Those cats are mostly thanks to CZW, tbf. Especially Gulak from back in the day. Although I'll watch them anywhere they work. It's more or less the central theme of Beyond Wrestling _(and atmosphere)_ I get turned off by. It deals with aspects in the current state of US indie wrestling I'm not pleased about.


I personally love what Beyond does, but I can see how you can get turned off by it. I agree that they do have a lot of bland workers who are all about spots, but they have quite a few guys that I personally enjoy watching.


----------



## Mattyb2266

On a side note with commentary, new options allow you to chose between normal commentary, no commentary, of wrestler commentary. At last Sundays show guys like Masada, Dickinson, Dunn and a few others were doing the commentary.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Primer said:


> Plus, consider this another outlet for me to say I never want to hear Denver Colorado's name or voice ever again.


I kinda like the guy actually. :draper2 His woman-like screams at TOD were hilarious



Mattyb2266 said:


> On a side note with commentary, new options allow you to chose between normal commentary, no commentary, of wrestler commentary. At last Sundays show guys like Masada, Dickinson, Dunn and a few others were doing the commentary.


Masada doing commentary sounds interesting. Probably "Motherfuckers" everywhere :

You know if this is available on CZW PPV's? 

Now that we are discussing commentary, I kinda digged the commentary team for CZW in early 2009. Especially Brian Logan was golden. Gage had some funny moments too :


----------



## sXeMope

Mattyb2266 said:


> On a side note with commentary, new options allow you to chose between normal commentary, no commentary, of wrestler commentary. At last Sundays show guys like Masada, Dickinson, Dunn and a few others were doing the commentary.


I like that idea. Not sure if you've ever watched them, but the High Five Academy/All Dude Review DVDs had "Director's Cut" commentary. I loved that but apparently it was the only DVD they did it on. Personally I think every DVD of any given promotion should have optional commentary. Some commentators just suck, and it seems the actual audio is always lowered for the commentary track which makes you unable to hear wrestlers/fans sometimes. I swear I'm constantly rewinding DVDs and turning commentary off to hear someone say something.


----------



## Snapdragon

Dong Fangzhou said:


> *10 matches over 3 discs? Is one of them a super long doc or something?*


I assume it has moments from the SCUM angle that weren't maches mixed in between the matches as buildup

Hence the need for 3 discs


----------



## Stardust Genius

The 4 DVDs of the wXw/BJW/ CZW World Triangle League have been released: 

Day 1
Gebrüder Schild (Robert Schild & Vincent Schild) vs. Carnage & John Klinger
World Triangle League Block A Match: Drew Gulak vs. Ricochet
World Triangle League Block C Match: Big Van Walter vs. Drake Younger
World Triangle League Block B Match: Robert Dreissker vs. Jonathan Gresham vs. Robert Dreissker
Davey Richards & Freddy Stahl vs. Axel Dieter Jr. & Toby Blunt
World Triangle League Block C Match: Kim Ray vs. Daisuke Sekimoto
World Triangle League Block A Match: AR Fox vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Aaron Insane, DJ Hyde, Karsten Beck & Sasa Keel vs. Chris Rush, Crazy Mary Dobson, HATE & Madman Pondo

Day 2
World Triangle League Block B Match: Yuko Miyamoto vs. Jonathan Gresham 
2Face vs. Steve Murdoc
World Triangle League Block B Match: John Klinger vs. Robert Dreissker
Freddy Stahl vs. Davey Richards 
Axel Dieter Jr. & Gebrüder Schild (Robert Schild & Vincent Schild) vs. DJ Hyde, Ilja Dragunov & Karsten Beck (w/Svetlana Kalashnikova)
World Triangle League Block C Match: Drake Younger vs. Daisuke Sekimoto 
World Triangle League Block C Match: Big Van Walter vs. Kim Ray
World Triangle League Block A Match: Drew Gulak vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
World Triangle League Block B Match: Yuko Miyamoto vs. John Klinger 
World Triangle League Block A Match: Ricochet vs. AR Fox

Day 3
World Triangle League Block A Match: AR Fox vs. Drew Gulak
World Triangle League Block B Match: Yuko Miyamoto vs. Robert Dreissker 
DJ Hyde & Karsten Beck vs. Axel Dieter Jr. & Freddy Stahl vs. The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End)
DJ Hyde vs. Freddy Stahl
World Triangle League Block A Match: Ricochet vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
Carnage vs. Ilja Dragunov 
World Triangle League Block C Match: Drake Younger vs. Kim Ray
World Triangle League Block B Match: Jonathan Gresham vs. John Klinger 
World Triangle League Block C Match: Big Van Walter vs. Daisuke Sekimoto

Day 4
The AUTsiders (Big Van Walter & Robert Dreissker) vs. DJ Hyde & Karsten Beck
2Face vs. Robert Schild
Keel Holding (Aaron Insane & Sasa Keel) vs. Young Strong And Healthy (Maxi Schneider & Michael Schenkenberg)
Axel Dieter Jr. vs. Kim Ray
Tables, Ladders & Chairs Match: Yuko Miyamoto vs. Drake Younger 
Bad Bones vs. Ilja Dragunov (w/Svetlana Kalashnikova) vs. Carnage vs. Emil Sitoci
Drew Gulak vs. Freddy Stahl
AR Fox & Ricochet vs. The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End)
World Triangle League Final Three Way Match


At the moment you can order the whole box from the wXw-Shop but I think SMV will have it soon. If you don't want to see the whole tournament, I think you will be able to download each night also on SMV On Demand. In this case I can strongly recommend Day 2 & 3. Day 4 was also a good one. The first day was ok but (except for the main event) nothing special.


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> I like that idea. Not sure if you've ever watched them, but the High Five Academy/All Dude Review DVDs had "Director's Cut" commentary. I loved that but apparently it was the only DVD they did it on. Personally I think every DVD of any given promotion should have optional commentary. Some commentators just suck, and it seems the actual audio is always lowered for the commentary track which makes you unable to hear wrestlers/fans sometimes. I swear I'm constantly rewinding DVDs and turning commentary off to hear someone say something.


All I've seen of the older shows is Swamp Sessions and the round robin tournament from Back in the Flesh. Do you actually have any other Beyond recommendations? Might pick up a few shows during SMV's next sale.


----------



## sXeMope

Mattyb2266 said:


> All I've seen of the older shows is Swamp Sessions and the round robin tournament from Back in the Flesh. Do you actually have any other Beyond recommendations? Might pick up a few shows during SMV's next sale.


High Five Academy and All Dude Review are both really fun shows. Developmental Hell is fun too. We Did It For The Hits was a decent show but it wasn't as good as the others I mentioned, but still enjoyable. I've got a bunch of Beyond DVDs but I've yet to watch a lot of them.

I'm gonna get Americanrana during the next sale. Been wanting it since it came out but Beyond's official shop is more expensive and you can only order one at a time so I waited for SMV to get it. I don't follow news closely, but have they said if TFT2 is gonna be a DVD release or uploaded to their YouTube?


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> High Five Academy and All Dude Review are both really fun shows. Developmental Hell is fun too. We Did It For The Hits was a decent show but it wasn't as good as the others I mentioned, but still enjoyable. I've got a bunch of Beyond DVDs but I've yet to watch a lot of them.
> 
> I'm gonna get Americanrana during the next sale. Been wanting it since it came out but Beyond's official shop is more expensive and you can only order one at a time so I waited for SMV to get it. I don't follow news closely, but have they said if TFT2 is gonna be a DVD release or uploaded to their YouTube?


Thanks for the suggestions.

And from what I gathered from their Facebook page, they were going to be posting the tournament itself on the page, leading me to believe they're still going to release at least Sundays show on DVD. Could be wrong about that of course. And you'll love americanrana. The new venue has an ISW feel, and all of the matches were a lot of fun, especially the last 3.


----------



## Lane

Beyond's newest show Point of No Return is really good and Americanrana was amazing. TEAM TREMENDOUS INVESTIGATIONS FTW.


----------



## cobray

*Paul London vs Roderick Strong - ROH Glory By Honor XII
*

This match rules. 2013 fired up London is amazing, and everything just clicks in this. Strong's one innovative backbreaker variation in particular stood out for me in this match. Some may say the end is a bit overkill, but dammit if it wasn't entertaining.


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> I don't mind DC's commentary but a hypothetical question: Who would you rather listen to on commentary? Denver Colorado or Joe E. Slick from UWA Hardcore?:lmao
> 
> 
> 
> I personally love what Beyond does, but I can see how you can get turned off by it. I agree that they do have a lot of bland workers who are all about spots, but they have quite a few guys that I personally enjoy watching.


Neither - give me Eric Gargiulo. :side:

That's indie wrestling in a nutshell for me these days. Splits the difference with nearly every promotion. Got the bunch I love to watch work & have the collection that I wished weren't around. Pardon Chikara, when active. I was 99% into everyone on their roster. Basically sums up why they were number one for me.


----------



## Even Flow

My PWG 5 for $40 DVD's came earlier. I didn't get charged by customs for once either :mark:


----------



## RKing85

not an indy dvd thing, but not sure where else to say.

Really like the highspots deal of the day today. El Generico shirt, El Generico mask, and El Generico PWG comp for $40.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Damn if I didn't already own a Generico mask I'd be in on that.


----------



## Srdjan99

CZW Night of Infamy XII:

5 Man match- **1/4
Alex Colon vs Jon Silver- **1/2
Sonzio vs Dave Crist- *
Big Fusic vs Jake Crist- **
Tag Team Championship Match- **1/2
Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor- ***1/2, great match
Scumbag Match- ***


----------



## Obfuscation

Devon Moore having a better match than Jon Silver? Hard to fathom.


----------



## Rah

Thomas Roode/PWInsider said:


> Dylan Summers aka Necro Butcher was arrested on 11/18 in Wetzel County, West Virginia and charged with misdemeanor domestic battery.





Necro Butcher's statement on his Facebook page said:


> "Well since some real classy folks have posted their 2 cents as well as my mug shots online, I guess I have to respond, so here goes - yeah, just got outta jail (48 hrs) no biggie, recognized by 3 guards, no cons, although 1 con knew my daughter, whatever, thats over with , now time for name calling and finger pointing, which apparently has started, I had 4 grand in the bank for a Disney World vacation, I found out this was gone , as well as divorce plans being made, I was privy to none of this til after the fact, so Im not saying Im right in doing what I did, but put anyone else in my shoes and see how they do, "hey, were not going to disney world, i cleaned out your bank account, im leaving you and taking our kids to Texas, and theres nothing you can do, hahaha" my reaction wasnt the best, but it was normal in a way, I already know the pain of not seeing your kids is worse than death, it is, so here I go, time for the next chapter in my life to start."



Truly tragic news. For a guy that should be enjoying the fruits of a tail-end section to a career filled with such great performances, he's really been left with a shit hand.


----------



## Obfuscation

Legitimately crushed that shit's gone poor for him atm. He's a solid dude & a hell of a talent. Dumb cunt seems to be forcing his hand in the wrong area. Awful.


----------



## sXeMope

Shitty deal for Necro. Really can't justify what he did but it sucks that his wife did that to him.


Highspots deal of the day is all 8 Steen Shows for $80. Even with the high shipping charge I'm still considering taking advantage of this.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, saw that deal and was coming here to post it. Highspots is really tempting me with these pre-Black Friday sales.

Very interted in the tag one, Cole, Excaliber, and Elgin. Iffy on the other ones.

Think I will pass, but I might make a last second impulse buy.


----------



## smitlick

The Steen Shows are worth picking up for anyone interested.

The Tag Team Edition (Young Bucks & Super Smash Bros. - Is fantastic. Especially the SSB portion which is hilarious

Adam Cole - Fine nothing special or memorable especially because Ive seen so many interviews now where Adam goes over the same thing.

Drake Younger - Havent seen

Eddie Edwards - Good especially since Eddie doesnt always come across in the ring as the most exciting person

Excalibur & Paul London - Excalibur portion is good but the London stuff is just average.

Jay Lethal - Pretty fun. Same level as Edwards in that they go into some stuff that Jay doesnt talk about elsewhere.

Michael Elgin - Elgins is great. Steen + Canadian Wrestler = Good Times

Tommaso Ciampa - Eh not the greatest but still fun. Tommaso spends an hour talking about his childhood and I really recommend listening to the AOW Podcast with Ciampa as a companion piece for this as Steen references it throughout.


----------



## EmbassyForever

From Jim Ross blog:



> Made a Twitter comment @JRsBBQ about enjoying some ROH Wrestling on their local, OKC affiliate recently. ROH has some really hard working, talented, young guys who bust their ass but seemingly, more often than not, they do too much in the ring. By that I mean if you do more moves than your audience can process and 'feel,' then that's too much. (If one hits an opponent with 10 punches which ones as an announcer am I supposed to sell and which ones as a fan am I supposed to react to? It's impossible to document/feell them all.)


----------



## KingCrash

Jim Ross - Not a fan of C&C Wrestle Factory.

Are the DGUSA shows up on VOD? I checked Monday and Gabe some kind of excuse as usual on why they weren't.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Brain Damage Tribute Show*
(11.10.2012)

*Non-title Singles match*
Adam Cole vs. AR Fox = 2,25 / 5,00

*Tag Team match*
Ohio Is For Killers vs. Joe Gacy & Ron Mathis = 2,00 / 5,00

*Singles match*
Matt Tremont vs. Sami Callihan = 3,00 / 5,00

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Singles match*
MASADA (c) vs. Rich Swann = 3,00 / 5,00

*Singles match*
Danny Havoc vs. Toby Klein = 1,50 / 5,00​


----------



## sXeMope

That Brain Damage show was really passable IMO. Every match felt really thrown together (Well, I guess it was because it was planned in a week. and nothing really clicked for me.


I just placed my order for the Steen Pack. Not really any interest in Ciampa or Lethal and I'm not overly excited for Edwards but I'm really looking forward to the rest of them. I was actually gonna order the full set a few weeks ago but I'm glad I didn't seeing as one with Drake came out and then had this deal.

---

RF has his Hero interview for sale. Sounds like a really good watch. Definitely gonna pick that up. They also have some kind of Tremont shoot interview. Skipping that as I have his SMV shoot and not enough has happened since then to (a) Justify buying another shoot, and (b) listen to his horrible accent for anywhere from 2-5 hours.


----------



## Lane

My favorite part of the Lethal shoot was him telling stories of his dad and telling a story of going to CZW as a fan to yell at Nate Hatered then a picture of him yelling at Nate pops onto the screen.


----------



## Bruce L

Speaking of Steen and the SSBs: Can anybody verify the truth of Steen's occasional claims on PWG commentary (and perhaps elsewhere) that he and Player Uno are stepbrothers?


----------



## sXeMope

I've never heard that before, so I googled it and holy shit at what I found.



Spoiler: Uno's identity?



There are a few sources who say that Player Uno also portrays Flip D.Berger/Shitty in ISW. Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## Lane

Pretty sure hes not Shitty. It hints at who else he is though in the Steen show.
Edit: Actually after looking at the roster it could be plausible.


----------



## sXeMope

Spoiler: Uno



It's on Wikipedia and quite a few wrestling profile sites but to be fair the Wiki info could be false and it could be the source of all the other sites. Also IIRC Shitty fucked up his shoulder at ISW last year in the LEGO match and Uno has had shoulder problems this year. Similar body type too if I remember right.



I'm watching the Steen/Davey shoot. Anyone know what show the Dragon/Davey vs. Disco Machine/Excalibur match they referenced is from?


----------



## Obfuscation

Idk how I didn't noticed it until now, but yep, they're the same cat. 

Awesome. 



Spoiler: Stuff



Now I know why Steen vs Uno happened earlier in the night at ISW Hot Summer Rub Down. b/c Flip had to work vs Moohammad later on in the show. It all makes sense now.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Evolve 18 is finally up for pre-order.


----------



## RKing85

just to further extent on the Steen Shows, I really wish talk dvd's and shoot dvds like that were available for sale in just audio format for $5 a piece or something.

Would much rather just have the audio and listen to them on my ipod than watch them on dvd.


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> just to further extent on the Steen Shows, I really wish talk dvd's and shoot dvds like that were available for sale in just audio format for $5 a piece or something.
> 
> Would much rather just have the audio and listen to them on my ipod than watch them on dvd.


Personally the video holds my attention. If it was just the audio I'd be doing something else and not really listening to it, but I see what you mean. You could always just use a program to rip the audio from it but then you've still gotta buy the DVD to begin with so that would kind of defeat the purpose.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Personally the video holds my attention. If it was just the audio I'd be doing something else and not really listening to it, but I see what you mean. You could always just use a program to rip the audio from it but then you've still gotta buy the DVD to begin with so that would kind of defeat the purpose.


Same thing here. I also like to look how they react to things. For example the Moxley BOTI
wouldn't be as great without seeing all the random things he does during it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Beyond Wrestling Americanrana is pretty awesome, and I'm only in the 5th match. My first BW show, btw. I'll post full review later, but I gotta say that it's good to see indy fed with real stortytelling, structure and characters. Missed it. Check it out, guys.


----------



## Lane

Americanrana is one of the top indy shows of the year.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I started watching it today too. Only watched the Four-Way so far. Gonna post a review too. Will be interesting to see how they differ from eachother.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Same thing here. I also like to look how they react to things. For example the Moxley BOTI
> wouldn't be as great without seeing all the random things he does during it.


Yeah, there are always moments like that too. I'm watching the Davey/Steen shoot as I said earlier and there's a part where Steen brings up something allegedly happening between Davey and an ex of Joey Ryan. Davey's reaction is hilarious. Truly hilarious



EmbassyForever said:


> Beyond Wrestling Americanrana is pretty awesome, and I'm only in the 5th match. My first BW show, btw. I'll post full review later, but I gotta say that it's good to see indy fed with real stortytelling, structure and characters. Missed it. Check it out, guys.


I think you may be the first person to ever compliment Beyond on their storytelling and characters. The live shows must be really different from the studio tapings. I haven't seen the show yet. It's in my SMV cart so I don't wanna grab it from XWT but I really like how Drew booked the show. Booked names to bring in some fans who may not have wanted to see it otherwise, and put them against his guys. Seems like JT Dunn blew up since his match against Gargano.



Spoiler: Minor TFT2 Spoiler/Comment



I saw on YouTube this morning that The Doom Patrol (Jaka & Chris Dickinson) reunited at TFT2. This pleases me. Not sure how I feel about the Doom Patrol/Elgin & Ciampa match they seem to be heading towards though. But regardless I hope they stay around together for a while.


----------



## EmbassyForever

sXeMope said:


> Yeah, there are always moments like that too. I'm watching the Davey/Steen shoot as I said earlier and there's a part where Steen brings up something allegedly happening between Davey and an ex of Joey Ryan. Davey's reaction is hilarious. Truly hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> I think you may be the first person to ever compliment Beyond on their storytelling and characters. The live shows must be really different from the studio tapings. I haven't seen the show yet. It's in my SMV cart so I don't wanna grab it from XWT but I really like how Drew booked the show. Booked names to bring in some fans who may not have wanted to see it otherwise, and put them against his guys. Seems like JT Dunn blew up since his match against Gargano.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Minor TFT2 Spoiler/Comment
> 
> 
> 
> I saw on YouTube this morning that The Doom Patrol (Jaka & Chris Dickinson) reunited at TFT2. This pleases me. Not sure how I feel about the Doom Patrol/Elgin & Ciampa match they seem to be heading towards though. But regardless I hope they stay around together for a while.


It's my first Beyond show (and sure as hell not my last). The only guys I knew till the Cabana match were Gulak, Dickinson and Starr and I was impressed with literally everyone. As someone who's only watching PWG and ROH it's a breath of fresh air to see matches like Tarbanark De Team/#KOA.

What's exactly TFT2?


----------



## Obfuscation

Only Indie promotion out there who has no "real" characters on the roster is ROH. Rest are all usually fun or have their fun guys in the mix. Not to mention most workers are usually all over every other indie promotion these days to boot.


----------



## sXeMope

EmbassyForever said:


> It's my first Beyond show (and sure as hell not my last). The only guys I knew till the Cabana match were Gulak, Dickinson and Starr and I was impressed with literally everyone. As someone who's only watching PWG and ROH it's a breath of fresh air to see matches like Tarbanark De Team/#KOA.
> 
> What's exactly TFT2?


I've never seen a live Beyond show so maybe it's different than the old studio tapings I watched. The old studio tapings were never really storyline driven. Though now that they're doing more shows I guess they need to do some stories to draw people in. I agree though that everyone is generally impressive. TFT2 is the Tournament For Tomorrow 2. Their latest Live show that they did last weekend. The show had Dickinson/Ciampa, Jaka/Elgin, and the Edwards/Busick Ironman match.

Random thought: Johnny Cockstrong in ISW. I feel that would be hilarious. Just imagine Johnny Cockstrong vs. SeXXXy Eddy... (assuming Eddy still wrestles)


----------



## Groovemachine

I just started watching DGUSA Freedom Fight 2013. Holy shit the lighting is TERRIBLE. It's like they're all wrestling outside...at dusk...on a cloudy day. BUSH LEAGUE~!


----------



## Concrete

Just wanted to remind everyone the 2CW iFFV is tonight if you'd like to watch. 

Show starts at 7PM Eastern.


----------



## sharkboy22

Lane said:


> Americanrana is one of the top indy shows of the year.


Nice to hear. I downloaded it yesterday for no reason really. I just saw a show and decided to download. Didn't know I donwnloaded one of the best shows of the year. MASADA/Steen really interests me.


----------



## Lane

Erick Steves is over on Reddit doing an AMA. http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/1rasaa/hey_im_erick_stevens_ama/


----------



## Last Chancery

For AAW's next show, Josh Alexander is hurt, so teaming with Ethan Page instead is... Ricochet! Page/Ricochet vs. Zero Gravity and, most likely, Silas Young and Jimmy Jacobs. Great guy to fill in for Josh.


----------



## sXeMope

Really random pick there. Cool guy to bring in, but really random to pick for Page's partner.

Beyond uploaded 9+ hours of TFT2 to their YouTube but it's all raw footage. You have to email them to get access. I think I saw them mention that it's $25 a few days ago on Twitter. I'm debating it. I wanna know if edited footage will be available because I'd much rather that.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


YES! Been waiting a while for the next Candice & Joey Show to be posted.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gonna check out Americanrana considering all the praise it has. Fingers crossed I'm into it as much as everyone else seems to be. Could be some fun.

Got a lot of indie to catch up on after losing my original XWT account. Not that it's a negative. Just glad to see AAW & AIW shows actually pop back up on there.


----------



## Chismo

Strong is returning to FIP to face Rich Swann. Bad news? No one's gonna see it.

Hero confirmed for Evolve tripleshot in January (10-12).


----------



## Obfuscation

Is XWT not letting anyone else download anything atm? b/c I got some NXT episodes, but following I haven't been able to get a single download _(on anything - highly seeded or not)_ to even start. I know it's a popular medium among folks in here, so the question has been asked.


----------



## Groovemachine

I think XWT may be down at the moment. I can't even get on it, let alone download anything.


----------



## Obfuscation

Looks to be the case. Won't load up for me now, too. Well, at least that explains the problem. Having it working fine with no reason for the non-download was frustrating. It was basically setting up my new account to be banned.


----------



## KingCrash

XWT's working fine for me so far. 

Started watching 2CW's free show and between it and DGUSA's Freedom Fight I can maybe see 40% of what's going on. I know iPPV isn't the best but I shouldn't feel like I'm watching the show from miles away in a fog or with a unfathomable blue light that clouds everything.


----------



## Obfuscation

Site is back up for me. Downloads are still not working. 

Well, that's it.


----------



## Even Flow

Downloads are working for me


----------



## Lane

Stop the 2CW show before the main event. Trust me.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> Stop the 2CW show before the main event. Trust me.


So how did you really feel about the main event?


----------



## Chismo

XWT Classics > XWT at this point.


----------



## sXeMope

Joker is returning to wrestling. He's wrestling for On Point Wrestling. Never heard of the guy he's wrestling but still...











The Best Around are working that show as well. Always wondered what happened to them after TJ got hurt in CZW.


----------



## Mattyb2266

That On Point card for January looks really good so far. I think that's a company that could benefit a lot from moving shows to the arena once it officially re opens. I've only seen the first show and it was solid, but something seemed missing, maybe a better venue would help.

Either way though, I'll probably be checking out that January 4th show.


----------



## sXeMope

OPW is Tremont's fed right? I've never watched them, though I've wanted to check out their recent show with Dickinson/Summers. I feel like The Arena may be too big for them, at least for now unless they can fet a really good deal with Roger/whoever's booking it out. They just seem too small to draw a crowd that could make them even break even.


----------



## Mattyb2266

A double header with another established company would be all they would really need. Even if they could pull something off with CZW at the skate zone I think it would help them out tremendously.


----------



## Lane

Concrete said:


> So how did you really feel about the main event?


It's been a long time since I've almost flipped shit over wrestling. 2CW broke that in me.


----------



## Snapdragon

The Bucks vs Dojo Bros was so fucking good

I haven't seen so many upset about a main event like that 2CW show in a long time


----------



## Mattyb2266

Lane said:


> It's been a long time since I've almost flipped shit over wrestling. 2CW broke that in me.


What happened?


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> It's been a long time since I've almost flipped shit over wrestling. 2CW broke that in me.


Pretty terrible way to end things. Twice as disappointing is the talent COULD have delivered something good enough for the main event. I am not under the impression what so ever that that was the match that was supposed to be delivered. Will say it sent me home quite upset. 

I'm feeling more as I wasn't as upset with how fucked up it got but how the company had a shot to put their name on the upper tier of independent wrestling and the lasting memory people will get them maybe more knocked down than anything. Mix that with a championship match that was far from good but could have put the title on a better performer than Isys Ephex. Colin isn't the greatest in the world and his finisher is the worst, he simply delivers on the whole better than Isys. On the actual card the two championship matches delivered the worst. That really shouldn't be the case for a company looking to impress the masses. I was a fan of Steen vs. Freddie, Elgin vs. Fox(Live, odds are on tape I'd hang my head but who knows), and Dojo Bros vs Young Bucks. They're still my local company and for that and that they actual do produce quality stuff I will continue to support them. I simply feel the iFFV clearly could have went better than it did and when LOTE9 comes I have no idea whether the end of the iFFV pushes for another free show or the first paid one.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*Beyond Wrestling Americanrana 2013 Review:
*
Shane Strickland vs. David Starr vs. Sozio vs. Latin Dragon - ***3/4.* Fun fast-paced match to open the show, Starr stood out as always but everyone looked good here.

Drew Gulak vs. Chris Dickinson - ****3/4*. Awesome match, the finishing stretch was pretty amazing

Tremendous Investigations vs. EYFBO vs. M1nute Men vs. Da Hoodz - ****3/4 *. Crazy ass match, that's gotta be one of the most fun matches in 2013.

Tabarnak de Team vs. #KOA - ****1/4.* Very good storytelling with the swerave at the beginning, don't want to spoil you the match so I'll leave it like that.

Colt Cabana vs. JAKA - ***1/2.* Cool-down match with Colt's usual shtick, still was pretty fun and Jaka was impressive.

Kevin Steen vs. MASADA - ****1/2.* Wasn't expecting them to work this kind of match, after seeing a picture of Steen's head spiked with skewers I thought that's going to be a brawl all over the place but it was a smartly-worked match with good work on Masada's knee, plus Steen stabbing Masada's knee while doing the sharpshooter was awesome.

Johnny Gargano vs. JT Dunn - ****3/4.* Great match, nice story with JT's fighting spirit against the Gargano who worked here as a cocky heel, crowd was really into the match.

AR Fox vs. Anthony Stone - *DUD.* "That was awkward" this chant sums it up pretty much. Match was shit, Stone botched A LOT and Fox was hilariously bad as heel, guess he was trying to copy YB's act with the crotch chopos and his goofiness :lol

Eddie Edwards vs. Biff Busick - *****1/4.* Gotta quote the crowd again - "You guys killed it". They were 100% right. Friggin awesome match which was as good as it looked on Steen's youtube show. Great way to end the show.

Really awesome show, the crowd was super hot, remind me a lot of PWG's Reseda. Check it out if you can.


----------



## RKing85

I imagine most people who read this thread already have most (if not all), but the highspots deal of the day is all 9 2012 PWG shows on dvd for $80.

Hell of a deal.


----------



## sXeMope

From Gabe's latest update...



> We heard your demands and are pleased to be able to say that we have DVDs coming out on a consistent basis now.


He's put out 5 DVDs recently, but he's still about 15 behind...:side:


----------



## Wrestling is Life

For anyone looking to get into Beyond Wrestling they are offering a deal: 9 of their live event DVDs including the amazing Americanrana for $75 (shipping included in that price). They are only offering 10 of these bundles and I bought one,so that means there are 9 left at best. They are becoming one of my favorite companies so I am excited to watch some of their past events particularly the Round Robin Challenge with Davey Richards, Johnny Mangue & Johnny Gargano, as well as the first encounter between Eddie Edwards/Biff Busick from "We Care A Lot" which I have yet to see. I will be looking to sell the copy of Americanrana if anyone is interested as I already have it - a fun show from start to finish and the main event between Biff Busick/Eddie Edwards is one of my personal MOTYC.


----------



## Chismo

sXeMope said:


> From Gabe's latest update...
> 
> 
> 
> He's put out 5 DVDs recently, but he's still about 15 behind...:side:


Someone should ask him to define "consistent".


----------



## Platt

Technically they've been consistent in their releases for the past couple of years, consistently releasing them a year after the show :no:


----------



## FITZ

Yeah it sucks what's happened with his DVDs. I was getting everyone as soon as they came out but I stopped getting them due the huge gap. It took Evolve 11 forever to come out and I never ended up getting it.


----------



## Snapdragon

EmbassyForever said:


> *Beyond Wrestling Americanrana 2013 Review:
> *
> Shane Strickland vs. David Starr vs. Sozio vs. Latin Dragon - ***3/4.* Fun fast-paced match to open the show, Starr stood out as always but everyone looked good here.
> 
> Drew Gulak vs. Chris Dickinson - ****3/4*. Awesome match, the finishing stretch was pretty amazing
> 
> Tremendous Investigations vs. EYFBO vs. M1nute Men vs. Da Hoodz - ****3/4 *. Crazy ass match, that's gotta be one of the most fun matches in 2013.
> 
> Tabarnak de Team vs. #KOA - ****1/4.* Very good storytelling with the swerave at the beginning, don't want to spoil you the match so I'll leave it like that.
> 
> Colt Cabana vs. JAKA - ***1/2.* Cool-down match with Colt's usual shtick, still was pretty fun and Jaka was impressive.
> 
> Kevin Steen vs. MASADA - ****1/2.* Wasn't expecting them to work this kind of match, after seeing a picture of Steen's head spiked with skewers I thought that's going to be a brawl all over the place but it was a smartly-worked match with good work on Masada's knee, plus Steen stabbing Masada's knee while doing the sharpshooter was awesome.
> 
> Johnny Gargano vs. JT Dunn - ****3/4.* Great match, nice story with JT's fighting spirit against the Gargano who worked here as a cocky heel, crowd was really into the match.
> 
> AR Fox vs. Anthony Stone - *DUD.* "That was awkward" this chant sums it up pretty much. Match was shit, Stone botched A LOT and Fox was hilariously bad as heel, guess he was trying to copy YB's act with the crotch chopos and his goofiness :lol
> 
> Eddie Edwards vs. Biff Busick - *****1/4.* Gotta quote the crowd again - "You guys killed it". They were 100% right. Friggin awesome match which was as good as it looked on Steen's youtube show. Great way to end the show.
> 
> Really awesome show, the crowd was super hot, remind me a lot of PWG's Reseda. Check it out if you can.


I'm tempted to watch just to see AR Fox fail as a heel


----------



## Concrete

AR Fox's heel routine against Flamita in DTU made me hop out of my seat. He threw that Abby throat stab yo.


----------



## Lane

Hop on the Point of No Return show. Biff and Drew need to team in more places right this instant.


----------



## Mattyb2266

2 more matches have been announced for the January 4th On Point show. Chris Dickinson vs Biff Busick and Best Around vs Beaver Boys.


----------



## Groovemachine

ROH have announced their Black Friday sale:

~ 25% off apparel
~ 35% off DVDs

+ Ringside members get extra 15% off, meaning 50% off DVDs. Valid 11/28-12/1.

No confirmation on whether or not it's just ROH DVDs or everything in store, but still, pretty good deal. Shame there's nothing I really want from them right now.


----------



## Platt

Awesome news, I've got 30 ROH sets on my Black Friday shipping list so I'm saving big already.


----------



## Lane

I plan on buying the Shelly comp. SMV announced that (drum roll please) THEY WILL HAVE A BLACK FRIDAY SALE.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> I plan on buying the Shelly comp. SMV announced that (drum roll please) THEY WILL HAVE A BLACK FRIDAY SALE.


My question is, will it be more than %25? That is gonna be a big decider for me. They do %25 off sales once a month but say throw a 30-35% off and you'll take all my moneys and you'll like it SMV. 

Anyone know what Highspots plans on busting out? With them doing all this pre-Black Friday stuff I gotta believe they have something fun in mind.


----------



## Obfuscation

Good to see I'm making the right choice skipping the Fox match on the Beyond Wrestling show. Not worth it.


----------



## Platt

On the subject of SMV anyone else having trouble getting on their site, it's been down for me the last couple of hours.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah I can't view it either


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

^Seems to be the same here.


----------



## Lane

Platt said:


> On the subject of SMV anyone else having trouble getting on their site, it's been down for me the last couple of hours.


They said they would be adding new titles this week so it's probably that.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, nothing here too.

Might be realted to them setting up their Black Friday sales as well.

Less than 12 hours til most Black Friday wrestling sales go online. Can't wait!


----------



## sXeMope

I hope all those BOTI's they filmed in June-ish are released for the sale. 


ROH has a new Tyler Black comp coming out for Black Friday. Probably won't get it but the sale is definitely huge. I actually just bought a one month Ringside Membership just to get the extra 15% off. Heh...



> AVAILABLE ON TYLER BLACK-FRIDAY, NOVEMBER 28TH, 2013 @ MIDNIGHT!!
> 
> Exploding into Ring of Honor with The Age of The Fall as an agent of change, Tyler Black rose from the ashes of that group to become a respected champion and ultimately a reviled villain.
> 
> This 2-Disc DVD set chronicles the 2nd half of Tyler's ROH career as battles with Bryan Danielson, Roderick Strong, and Austin Aries honed him from merely a top prospect into a man worthy of carrying the most prestigious championship in all of professional wrestling.
> 
> It is also a chronicle of how success can change a man from a fierce representative of honor to one motivated by greed and self-preservation. Regardless of his motivations though, and in spite of his personal transformation, one thing that never changed was the pure talent of Tyler Black. Kevin Steen, Davey Richards, Chris Hero, Christopher Daniels; they all can testify to his abilities and this collection of matches will show the world how Tyler Black rose from the fall…
> 
> Disc 1
> Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Steel Cage Match)…Violent Tendencies…6/26/09
> Tyler Black vs. KENTA End Of An Age…6/27/09
> Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson ROH on HDNet #18
> Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (Survival of the Fittest 2009 Final Fall) Survival of the Fittest 2009…10/10/09
> Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries 8th Anniversary Show…2/13/10
> Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries (World Title Match)…The Big Bang…4/3/10
> Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero (World Title Match)Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2…4/24/10
> 
> Disc 2
> Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (World Title Match)…Supercard of Honor V…5/8/10
> Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards (World Title Match)…Death Before Dishonor VII…6/19/10
> Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen (World Title Match)…Salvation…7/24/10
> Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards Tag Wars 2010…8/28/10
> Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels Fade to Black…9/10/10
> Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards ROH on HDNet #78


Chris Hero is returning to AIW on 12/27. Props to Thorne for not shuffling his card around last minute just to include him immediately.


----------



## RKing85

Only got 3 ROH dvd's written down to buy for that sale. Maybe impulse buy some others if really cheap. Just not feeling ROH right now.


----------



## KingCrash

Platt said:


> Awesome news, I've got 30 ROH sets on my Black Friday shipping list so I'm saving big already.


Are they Best-ofs or are you just completing a set of every show? Definitely getting that Black set and putting that and Ambrose's BOTI comp as an easy gift.


*ROH - ROH Volume 1: The Best of Episodes 1-100*

*9/24/11 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team (Shelton Benjamin & Charlie Haas) vs. The Kings of Wrestling (Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli) - ***

*10/1/11 - ROH World TV Title*
El Generico vs. Jay Lethal - **1/2

*2/25/11*
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander - **1/2

*4/7/12 - March Mayhem Finals*
Tommaso Ciampa vs. Adam Cole vs. Jay Lethal vs. Mike Bennett - ***

*6/9/12*
Eddie Edwards vs. Davey Richards - **3/4

*7/21/12 - ROH World Title*
Kevin Steen vs. Mike Mondo - **

*7/28/12 - ROH World TV Title*
Roderick Strong vs. Adam Cole - ***1/4

*8/4/12*
Mike Bennett vs. Lance Storm - **1/4

*10/27/12 - Survival Of The Fittest 2012 Finals*
Davey Richards vs. Michael Elgin vs. Jay Lethal vs. Roderick Strong vs. Mike Mondo vs. Adam Cole - ***1/2

*11/17/12 - ROH World TV Title*
Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - **3/4

*12/1/12*
Davey Richards vs. Michael Elgin - ***

*2/23/13 - Top Prospect Tournament Finals*
Matt Taven vs. Tadarius Thomas - **1/4

*2/23/13*
Roderick Strong & reDRagon (Kyle O’ Reilly & Bobby Fish) vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) & Michael Elgin - ***

*3/2/13 - ROH World Tag Team Titles/If WGTT loses they can’t team again*
The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) vs. Wrestling's Greatest Tag Team - **

*3/23/13*
Matt Hardy vs. Adam Cole - **1/4

*4/6/13 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
reDRagon vs. Forever Hooligans (Rocky Romero & Alex Koslov) - ***

*5/4/13*
Michael Elgin vs. Karl Anderson - ***

*5/4/13*
Davey Richards vs. Kyle O’Reilly - **3/4
*
5/25/13*
Roderick Strong vs. Taiji Ishimori - ***1/2

*6/8/13*
The Briscoes vs. The American Wolves - **3/4

*8/3/13 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
reDRagon vs. Forever Hooligans - ***1/4



* ROH - Alex Shelley: Made In Detroit*

*8/16/03*
Alex Shelley & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Colt Cabana & Ace Steel - **3/4 

*1/29/04*
Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2

*4/23/04 - Six-Man Mayhem*
Alex Shelley vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jack Evans vs. Masada vs. Jimmy Rave vs. Danny Daniels - **1/4

*5/22/04*
Alex Shelley vs. Hydro (Jay Lethal) - **3/4

*6/12/04*
Generation Next (Shelley, Austin Aries, & Roderick Strong) vs. John Walters, Jimmy Rave, & Matt Stryker - ***

*7/23/04 - ROH Pure Title*
Alex Shelley vs. Doug Williams - ***1/2

*9/11/04*
Alex Shelley vs. Bryan Danielson - ***1/2

*1/15/05*
Alex Shelley vs. Spanky - **3/4

*2/25/05*
Alex Shelley vs. CM Punk - ***1/4

*2/26/05*
Alex Shelley vs. Jack Evans - ***1/4

*4/16/05 - Double Stakes 4-Corner Survival*
Alex Shelley vs. Samoa Joe vs. Colt Cabana vs. Nigel McGuinness - ***1/2

*5/7/05 - ROH World Title*
Alex Shelley vs. Austin Aries - ***3/4

*5/14/05*
Alex Shelley vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

*7/23/05*
Alex Shelley & Fast Eddie) vs. Generation Next (Aries & Strong) - **3/4

*8/12/05*
The Embassy (Shelley, Jimmy Rave, & Abyss) vs. Generation Next (Aries, Strong, & Matt Sydal) - ***1/2

*11/4/05*
Alex Shelley vs. Austin Aries - ***1/4

*3/11/06 - ROH World Title*
Alex Shelley vs. Bryan Danielson - ****

*4/1/06*
Alex Shelley, Jimmy Rave, Masato Yoshino vs. Do Fixer (Dragon Kid, Genki Horiguchi, & Ryo Saito) - ***1/2

*4/28/07 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Motor City Machine Guns (Shelley & Chris Sabin) vs. The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) - ****1/2
​


----------



## Platt

KingCrash said:


> Are they Best-ofs or are you just completing a set of every show? Definitely getting that Black set and putting that and Ambrose's BOTI comp as an easy gift.


I need every 2013 show except one and then the last half dozen or so best ofs.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*PWG All-Star Weekend 9, Night 1
March 22nd, 2013*


*Singles match*
Kevin Steen vs. Paul London - 3,50 / 5,00

*Tag Team match*
The Young Bucks vs. Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor - 4,00 / 5,00

*Singles match*
Jay Lethal vs. Eddie Edwards - 3,50 / 5,00

*Tag Team match*
Inner-City Machine Guns vs. AR Fox & Samuray del Sol - 4,25 / 5,00
_*Ricochet is SUPER-HUMAN._

*Singles match*
Roderick Strong vs. Trent? - 2,25 / 5,00

*Tag Team match*
Unbreakable F'n Machines vs. Future Shock - 3,50 / 5,00

*Guerrilla Warfare match*
Sami Callihan vs. Drake Younger - 4,25 / 5,00
_* Holy shit. This match has gotten a lot of hate for being too CZW'ish for PWG,
but I enjoyed this a lot. Some sick, sick spots in there like the powerbomb to the bottom of the trashcan._

The first full PWG show I've watched. Very enjoyable apart from the rather meh Trent/Roddy match. Have to check out more PWG in the near future. 

Edit: the logo is a bit big but w/e, it doesn't stretch the page so guess it's alright.​


----------



## smitlick

I'm only gonna get 3 ROH DVDs as well. The Manhattan Mayhem from this year and both Pursuit Nights. I'm more hanging for a good SMV sale as well as a iPPV sale at wwnlive. I picked up most of my Highspots wants in there last few sales. And maybe an RF Video order if SMV don't do a good sale.


----------



## Mattyb2266

SMV just released the best of Sami Callihan vol. 2 and the CZW round table discussion DVD. I have almost all of the matches on the Callihan set but ill still pick it up for the interview, and the round table set is with Jon Damer, Derek Sabato, and Greg Excellent all discussing different aspects of CZW. Defintetly gonna pick that up.


----------



## Lane

Fucking A i'll be buying both those.


----------



## Bruce L

I'll be picking up Reclamation Night 1 and Manhattan Mayhem V from the ROH sale. They have a lot of matches from this year that I wanted to see, but very few shows.


----------



## Mattyb2266

And it looks like all DGUSA and Evolve DVD's are $10 each. In guessing this is the start of Gabe's Black Friday sale.

Edit: Also PWG, Shine, and all IPPV's are all $10, and Apparel is all 50% off.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Been watching Anatomy of a Feud: ROH vs. CZW, so here's a review of the Disc 1 (out of 10) with some short comments/snowflakes:

*Anatomy Of a Feud: ROH vs. CZW (Disc 1)*

- A short pre-match promo from Anthony Franco and Matt Turner. This is bad. REALLY BAD.
Can't blame them though as the guys are probably just scared shitless... and for a reason. 

*CHIKARA Tag World Grand Prix 2005, First Round match (02/19/2005)
Death Match Kings (Necro Bucther & Mad Man Pondo) vs. Anthony Franco & Matt Turner*

- Franco and Turner are apparently students of CM Punk and the ROH school, but it doesn't help
them much, because as expected, they get manhandled by Necro and Pondo. Deathmatch Kings
pick up the victory in around 9 minutes after a BRUTAL clothesline from Necro to Franco. 
Nice show of respect from the CHIKARA fans to Franco and Turner after the match as they get a
standing ovation. *- 1,25 / 5,00 (*1/4 / *****)*

*IWA-MS Something to Prove (06/11/2005)
Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe*

- I have a feeling this one's gonna be great. Eddie Kingston and CM Punk on commentary with Dave
Prazak. Holy crap Necro is busted open already.
Joe plants Necro forehead first onto the floor with a "powerslam".
Samoa Joe with an exploder suplex from the apron to the floor...AND NECRO LANDS HEAD FIRST.
Gotta agree with the crowd here as they erupt into HOLY SHIT chants. Joe beats the shit out of
Necro with palm strikes and knees and ends up winning by KO as Necro is unable to beat the ten
count. What a match. Just a crazy brawl. Love it. *- 4,00 / 5,00 (**** / *****)*

*CZW Cage of Death 7 (12/10/2005)*

- The CZW tag champs Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli a.k.a. Kings of Wrestling are in the ring.
Hero talks about how CZW should go last on January 14th and not ROH. He also
challenges ROH World Champ. Bryan Danielson to a match for his title. 
A nice short promo. Nothing too special though. 

*IWA-MS Necro vs. Joe II (01/12/2006)
Necro Butcher vs. Samoa Joe*

- I'm so ready for this. Joe comes out with the TNA X-Division title, while Necro comes in...
and beats himself up with a chair. Never been a big Joe fan but I have to admit I kinda like this
Joe right here. Joe going for the Muscle Buster but Necro counters into the Asiatic Spike.
Hero comes out and dtsracts Necro. DAAMN! Joe kicks Necro right in the face and goes for the pin
but Necro kicks out at two. Joe hits the Muscle Buster and locks in the Koquina Clutch.
Necro passes out and Joe wins again. Not as good as the first one but still great.
Tbh I was expecting Necro to win this one but whatever. *- 3,75 / 5,00 (***3/4 / *****)*


----------



## Mattyb2266

Wasn't expecting this. Roderick Strong debuts for Evolve in January. And Chris Hero vs Ricochet has been signed for one of the January dates.


----------



## smitlick

So Roddy is done with ROH then?


----------



## Groovemachine

Definitely going to get some DGUSA IPPVs. I haven't been re-watching any of my recent indy DVD purchases, so I may as well save on the shipping. $10 is a steal. I've heard great things about Open the Ultimate Gate 2013 so that's priority #1.


----------



## RKing85

Picked up DG USA 3rd Anniversary, Freedom Fight 2012, and PWG BOLA Night 2 from the dgusa sale today. Also threw in the Wrestlecon program. $35, not to bad. Pretty caught up on my DG USA/Evolve watching so didn't need much.

And smartmark is 30% off if you spend more than $50.


----------



## Even Flow

I just took advantage of the DGUSA Black Friday sale and got:

Untouchable 2012
Enter The Dragon 2012
Fearless 2012
Uprising 2012
Freedom Fight 2012
Evolve 11-15
Shine 2-3


----------



## KingCrash

Going to get Fearless 2013, Enter The Dragon 2013 & one of the Evolve iPPVs from wwnlive, the latest AAW shows, the AIW Double Dare show, the Alpha-1 show, Chikara's best of 2012 comp, the Moxley comp as a gift & Beyond's Americanrana from SMV & at least two copies of the Black comp and all four Danielson comps as a box-set gift from ROH. Already got everything I wanted from Highspots.




smitlick said:


> So Roddy is done with ROH then?


Seems like it, but right now there's not much for Roddy to do in ROH now except be a gatekeeper.


----------



## Tarfu

So. Haven't been to this section for a while. Used to be a regular way back when. 

Now it looks as though I've finally reached the level of being broke that I'm looking at all those DVDs I never watch and say: boys, it breaks my heart, but y'all gotta go.

Anyone bored enough to take the task of evaluating each DVD (in USD, Euro, whatever's your thing), just so I have some clue as to how much I'm sitting on here? Don't know if people still pay outrageus money for rare out-of-print stuff, but there's some.



Spoiler: DVDs



CHIKARA 
Revelation X
Behind The 8-Ball
Motive, Means, Opportunity

FIP
Unstoppable 2007
In Full Force 2008

ROH
Main Event Spectacles
Death Before Dishonor
Nowhere To Run
The Future Is Now
Joe vs. Kobashi
Manhattan Mayhem
Enter The Dragon
Better Than Our Best
Dethroned
The Battle of St. Paul
Domination
Manhattan Mayhem II
Final Battle 2007
Supercard of Honor III
Phoenix Rising
Supercard of Honor V

PWG
Uncanny X-Mas
After School Special
Card Subject to Change 2
(Please Don't Call it) The OC
Holy Diverdown
Roger Dorn Night
Giant Size Annual #4
Express Written Consent
Ninety Nine
One Hundred
DDT4 2009
Threemendous II
Against The Grain
Speed of Sound
Guerre Sans Frontières
Battle of Los Angeles 2009 Night 1
Battle of Los Angeles 2009 Night 2
Kurt Russellmania 2010


----------



## Lane

SMV sale. Spend 50 or more and save 30% on DVD/MP4


----------



## Platt

Have RF mentioned anywhere what their sale is going to be? don't know whether to order the PWG I need from Gabe or wait and see if RF is more than 33%.


----------



## CZWRUBE

sXeMope said:


> Kevin Steen was announced for AIW Hell On Earth 9. Oddly enough it was just the other day I was thinking that with apl the names who've been in AIW, I couldn't recall Steen ever being there.
> 
> I'm about to start watching PRIME Wrestlelution 5. I'll probably post my thoughts on it when I finish watching and get around to it.


Yeah he just said on his Weekend escapades this will be his first time wrestling for them. So thats pretty cool.


----------



## Lane

RF is going to announce something tonight/tomorrow.


----------



## Platt

Excellent, I'll be holding off my orders till then.


----------



## Chismo

Roddy Strong being done with LOLH and debuting for Evolve (and DGUSA probably) makes me a happy camper. Too bad Evolve is just another indy, though, and he already faced Swann, Ricochet, Gargano, Fox and Trent in PWG.


----------



## Lane

Strong vs Gulak is needed.


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> Excellent, I'll be holding off my orders till then.


IIRC Rob had 35% off last year. I would imagine that he's gonna do the same again this year. My memory sucks but I feel like he also had 40% off just after that maybe?

That Ultraviolent Roundtable shoot thing sounds pretty cool. Definitely gonna pick that up. Slightly disappointed that they didn't get Ego or Oi4K's BOTI done in time for the sale though.


I noticed that Highspots has a Womens Wrestling sampler...


1. Wrestling Vixxxens Wrestlerotica Vol. 1
2. Wrestling Vixxxens Untamed
3. All Female Wrestling Body Slam
4. XPW Lizzy Borden Xposed
5. WEW Volumes 1-4
6. WEW Volumes 5-8
7. GLOW The Early Years
8. GLOW The Very Best of 2
9. GLOW The Very Best of 3
10. Lipstick & Dynamite

Really doesn't seem that appealing to me. 1, 2, and 4 are completely unrelated to wrestling. heh..


----------



## Even Flow

sXeMope said:


> IIRC Rob had 35% off last year. I would imagine that he's gonna do the same again this year. My memory sucks but I feel like he also had 40% off just after that maybe?


Feinstein did have another sale after that, which was just before xmas as that was the last time I ordered something from RF.


----------



## Platt

Just looked back at my orders last year it was 35% on BF then they did a 20% and 30% between BF and Christmas.


----------



## sXeMope

Maybe it was the 20%/30% sales I was thinking about then. I do remember though that he went from one right to the other. Maybe it was Christmas-New Year


----------



## Lane

Buxx Belmar is absolutely repulsive. https://scontent-a-mia.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1455986_638872939484731_1555479361_n.jpg


----------



## Groovemachine

In the latest ROH newswire, they announce that they're working on a new Adam Cole comp, and a Paul London comp. MANY BUYS!!


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> Buxx Belmar is absolutely repulsive. https://scontent-a-mia.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/1455986_638872939484731_1555479361_n.jpg


I love Buxx Belmar for stuff like that. He's so disgusting you kinda wanna go out of your way to watch him just to see what he'll do next. He's pretty good overall. I feel like the biggest obstacle in his career is that he's mainly based in Montreal, and that scene is pretty much dead.


----------



## Lane

And so it begins. http://www.highspots.com/blackfriday.html

RF will announce his sale today very soon.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Has anyone ordered a PWG Anthology set?

I'm thinking about picking up the two High Spots has available?

They're from right before I started watching PWG so I think it works out good.

Any problems with them?


----------



## Lane

I bought one of them and had no issues.


----------



## Platt

RF have put theirs up 40% off :mark: I'm going to be spending far too much money tomorrow.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> RF have put theirs up 40% off :mark: I'm going to be spending far too much money tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


You're not alone. It's kind of overwhelming in a way. Like, I've been saving for months knowing this is coming up but now that it's here...woah.

Anyone have the RF Tracy Smothers shoot and Old School w/ Tracy? Is there enough difference to justify both purchases or should I just buy one and torrent the other later for the tidbits left out?


----------



## Lane

Black Friday haul

highspots
7 levels of hate
Kevin Steen Show with Drake Younger

RFvideo.
House of Hardcore 3

Smartmarkvideo.
Best of Sami Callihan vol 2
Ultraviolent Roundtable
NWA Smokey Mountain-Tradition Rises
Dreamwave-Survival of the Fittest 2013
AAW-War is Coming
IWA Deep South-Carnage Cup 2006
VWAA-Last Stop 

Also plan on getting the ROH Shelley comp when their black Friday sale starts


----------



## Even Flow

I'm going to see if I can order many ECW DVD's tomorrow, and say they're for Christmas. 40% off is just too good to turn down if given the opportunity.


----------



## RKing85

rf video order is in. Will post everything I bought from every place tomorrow after I do an roh order.

Couldn't find enough on the highspots order to make it worth while. So going to pass on highspots this year.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

ROH Black Friday Shopping

* Austin Aries - Evolution of A-Double
* Austin Aries - The Greatest Man That Ever Lived
* CM Punk - Icon
* The Rise of Generation Next
* Tyler Black - God's Last Gift
* Tyler Black - Rise From the Fall

I'm not ballin' like some of you guys :lol but I'm  with what I bought


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Road To Greatness Night Two:
*
Tommaso Ciampa vs. Luke Hawx - ****

Kevin Steen vs. QT Marshall - *****

Michael Elgin vs. Raymond Rowe - ****

Davey Richards vs. Michael Bennett - ****3/4 *(Match of the night, great match)

Jay Lethal vs. Matt Taven (Proving Ground match) - **1/2 *("ROH staple 'Babyface Sexual assault'" is the best way to describe the finish, absolutely terrible. Match wasn't good and the finish was Russo-esque)

reDRagon vs. C&C WrestleFactory vs. Adrenaline RUSH vs. Alabama Attitude - ***3/4*

Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong (Ringmaster's Challenge match) - ****1/2* (Very good match, wish the overall booking of the match was better but still was good for it was, loved the ending)

Forgettable show.


----------



## Obfuscation

Mattyb2266 said:


> Wasn't expecting this. Roderick Strong debuts for Evolve in January. And Chris Hero vs Ricochet has been signed for one of the January dates.


Fantastic news.


----------



## Stardust Genius

You can download the first day of the wXw/CZW/BJW World Triangle League here. The other three days and the interviews with Daisuke Sekimoto, Super Crazy & Ricky Marvin and Shane Douglas should be available soon.


----------



## Even Flow

Just done an RF order. Mainly ordered ECW DVD's but also managed to get House of Hardcore 1-3 & the new Hero shoot.


----------



## FITZ

Highspots has a pretty good sale on if you want to catch up on your Gabegate stuff. Good prices for CZW as well. However RF video has them beat for PWG DVDs, and it feels weird buying PWG DVDs from someone else.


----------



## Even Flow

I bought many Gabe DVD's yesterday from DGUSA, so i'm happy. I've bought PWG DVD's from RF before, Highspots too, DGUSA & PWG, so obviously you've got to go with the best price.


----------



## Groovemachine

*DGUSA Freedom Fight 2013*​
Jon Davis vs Steven Walters - **1/4
~ Nice little showing from Walters, he's pretty agile for a big guy. Not a total squash by any means, this wasn't half bad.

Jervis Cottonbelly vs Mr Touchdown - *
~ Very average.

Chuck Taylor vs Jimmy Susumu - **1/2
~ Light-hearted fun, this was mostly played for laughs. Bit of a waste of Susumu though.

Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett vs Jigsaw & Fire Ant vs The Bravados - **3/4
~ Sporadically good but some random no-selling and awkward moments dragged it down.

Anthony Nese vs Ricochet - ***1/2
~ Good match from these guys, both had a good showing here. Big time match for Nese who showed he can hang with someone the calibre of Ricochet.

Rich Swann vs Trent Baretta - ***3/4
~ This was great! The crowd came alive for it; I can only imagine what it would have been like with a PWG Reseda crowd. It peaked at the right time and didn't outstay it's welcome. Really enjoying what Trent's brought to the indies thus far.

AR Fox & Masaaki Mochizuki vs The Young Bucks - ***1/4
~ On the one hand, the action was frantic and well-paced so that was a definite positive. But there were some ridiculous 'legal man' problems, and I swear the referee just decided to give up halfway through and stand in the corner. Fox continues to do the pointless shit like balancing on the ropes and jumping up and down on them for no reason. Matt Jackson totally stole Adam Cole's awesome counter of the Lo Mein Pain from PWG BOLA Night 2; Cole did it better. Also, why was Mochizuki in this match? He did 3 kicks and that was basically it. Others may really enjoy this but I had issues.

~ Great post-match angle with the Bravados. Hopefully they can get a good bit of mileage out of the Bucks/Bravados rivalry.

Chris Hero vs Johnny Gargano - ***3/4
~ Gargano was an awesome dick in this one, shouting "I'm gonna bury you like Triple H". Him hitting the pedigree and Hero kicking out at 1 was a great moment and a rare occasion where a 1 count actually works. Wouldn't go above 4 stars however, as they were just hitting big moves and then kicking out, totally taking away the credibility of their best offense. Good to see that Hero can still go, though.


Like many other DGUSA shows, the undercard is pretty underwhelming but things pick up later on. Couldn't help but be disappointed though, considering Gabe had been tweeting about this being one of the best shows in company history.


----------



## RKing85

bought so far:

4 shirts from Barbershop window
the last 7 New Japan 1/4 shows
Summerslam 2013, Rise and Fall of ECW, CM Punk dvd, Attitude Era
PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2013 Night 2, European Vacation 2 Germany
DG USA 3rd Anniversary Celebration, Freedom Fight 2012, Open the Golden Gate
ROH Canada Double Feature 2007, Final Battle 2012, Supercard of Honor 7, Border Wars 2013
CHIKARA Chikarasaurus Rex, Foggiest Notion, Shoulder of Pallas
CZW Wrestlecon 2013 show


----------



## Platt

Decided against getting anything from SMV only a couple I needed and the sale isn't that much better than they're normal one.

As for the rest of my Black Friday spending :$

ROH
The Hunt For Gold
Defy Or Deny II
War
11th Anniversary
Supercard Of Honor VII
Relentless
Dragons Reign
Border Wars 2013
Honor In The Heart Of Texas
Live & Let Die
Best In The World 2013
A Night Of Hoopla
Reclamation Night 1
Reclamation Night 2
All Star Extravaganza V
Manhattan Mayhem V
The Road To Greatness Night 1
The Road To Greatness Night 2
Death Before Dishonor XI
A New Dawn
Charm City Challenge
Pursuit Night One
Pursuit Night Two
Austin Aries The Greatest Man That Ever Lived (2)
Raised in Sandy Fork: The Life & Times of the Briscoes
Die Hard: The Eddie Edwards Story (2)
CM Punk Icon (2)
Ring of Honor Wrestling Vol. 1: The Best of Episodes 1-100 (2 Disc Set)
Alex Shelley: Made In Detroit (2)
ROH vs SCUM (3)
Tyler Black: Rise From The Fall (2)

DGUSA
DGUSA Fearless 2012
DGUSA Uprising 2012
DGUSA Freedom Fight 2012
Evolve 17
Evolve 18

RF
ECW Loves NY (8)
WSU Uncensored Rumble
WSU King and Queen Tournament
House of Hardcore 2
House of Hardcore 3
Wrestling Cares Association - Race for the Ring Tournament Bracket A
Wrestling Cares Association - Race for the Ring Tournament Bracket B
Timleine: The History Of WCW - 2000 Vince Russo
Timleine: The History Of WWE - 1993 Lex Luger
Breaking Kayfabe Marty Jannetty
BLOW 9/27/13
CM Punk Shoot Interview
Best of American Dragon
Best of American Dragon Vol. 2
Best of Alex Shelley
Chris Hero Part 2
FWE Retribution
FWE Meltdown
FWE Empire City Showdown
FWe Fallout
FWE Haastility
FWE No Limits
FWE Welcome To The Rumble
FWE Big Kabosh
FWE Dysfunctional Family
FWE X
FWE Back 2 Brooklyn
FWE No Limits 2013
FWE Welcome To The Rumble 2
FWE Open Weight Grand Prix
PWG TEN
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 1
PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2

Highspots
PWG Matt Rushmore
Kevin Steen Show with Adam Cole

Seems a lot but I've been putting the money away for it since last BF and most importantly I saved $578.83 by waiting rather than buying things as they came out.


----------



## FITZ

High Spots:
Evolve 11
Evolve 13
Open the Global Gate
Open the Northern Gate
CZW Down with the Sickness 2013

RF Video:
PWG DDT4 2013
PWG Ten
Evolve 12
Best of Bryan Danielson in wXw
King of Europe 2007


----------



## RKing85

what's your shipping costs? If you don't mind me asking.

Including an amazon order of non wrestling stuff, I have spent about $475 so far this year, and about $100 has been on shipping costs (stupid border)


----------



## Platt

ROH was 80 something, RF was $75, DG was $20 and HS was $18ish. So a similar % to you about 20% of my total cost was shipping.


----------



## DarloKid

platt do you know if you get caught with import charges when ordering from rf video


----------



## Platt

I never have before and I sure as hell hope I don' this time. He has always in the past marked it as a gift with a low value.


----------



## DarloKid

cool cheers mate


----------



## sXeMope

I've compiled quite a list already and I still have to order from RF and ROH. Anyone know if Robs Thanksgiving Sale will just change to his Black Friday sale? I'm pretty sure it ends tonight, and my card has a daily limit of $500 and I'm sure I'm close to that now.


----------



## Concrete

Any recommendations for DVDs or MP4s for:

-*AAW 2013 (I have Durty Deeds, Epic, and Path of Redemption)
-*ACW 2013 (Never seen a show but interested in trying it out)
-IWC 2013 (Was gonna try the Super Indy tourny but if anyone knows of better stuff from the promotion I'll snag it)
-*CZW 2013
-Under the radar PWG shows from whenever
- DGUSA from 2011-2012 (Eventually will just have all the shows and not watch half of them)

Starred stuff is probably what I am most interested in.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Concrete said:


> Any recommendations for DVDs or MP4s for:
> 
> -*AAW 2013 (I have Durty Deeds, Epic, and Path of Redemption)
> -*ACW 2013 (Never seen a show but interested in trying it out)
> -IWC 2013 (Was gonna try the Super Indy tourny but if anyone knows of better stuff from the promotion I'll snag it)
> -*CZW 2013
> -Under the radar PWG shows from whenever
> - DGUSA from 2011-2012 (Eventually will just have all the shows and not watch half of them)
> 
> Starred stuff is probably what I am most interested in.


from CZW, I'd suggest Down With the Sickness, Tangled Web 6 and BOTB 12. New Heights has the awesome first encounter beyween BeaverBoys and 4Loco though. 

Been watching Adam Cole's SMV shoot today, and man I gotta say that his Gage imitations are so hilarious. Seems to be a very nice guy too. 

so pissed right now because I don't have enough money right now to order anything and meanwhile you guys empty the whole catalog. :jose

does RF/SMV/Highspots have christmas sales? and how much are they usually?


----------



## sXeMope

I'm sure they will. Probably the typical sale though. 25% on $50+ for SMV and 20% for Highspots and RF


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> I never have before and I sure as hell hope I don' this time. He has always in the past marked it as a gift with a low value.


I've never been charged by customs in any of my 5 RF orders. When I used to spend a few hundred $$$ on ROH orders years ago, I never got charged either. When I order my Shimmer DVD's from Prazak, I never get charged by customs. But DGUSA there's always a good chance you'll get hit, same with PWG. Although the PWG 5 for $40 winter sale, I never did get charged.


----------



## sXeMope

This is my list so far. I kind of want to add it all up to see how much I spent but I think it's better if I didn't. 



Spoiler: Black Friday



*Highspots*
Kevin Steen Show w/ Michael Elgin
Kevin Steen Show Tag Team Edition
Kevin Steen Show w/ Paul London/Excalibur
Kevin Steen Show w/ Eddie Edwards
Kevin Steen Show w/ Adam Cole
Kevin Steen Show w/ Drake Younger
Kevin Steen Show w/ Jay Lethal
Kevin Steen Show w/ Tommaso Ciampa
Kevin Steen Show w/ Nigel McGuinness
Old School w/ Tracy Smothers
Diva Diaries: Mia Yim
Diva Diaries: Ivelisse Velez
Briscoe Brothers: Complete Morons Guide On How To Man Up

*DragonGabe*
DGUSA Freedom Fight 2012
DGUSA Uprising 2012
DGUSA Fearless
EVOLVE 17
EVOLVE 18
DGUSA poster (Two. Because they were 2.50 each and double sided)

*SmartMarkVideo*
Beyond Wrestling: Americanrana
AAW War Is Coming 2013
AAW Defining Moment 2013
AIW Double Dare 2013
Ultraviolent Roundtable
BOTI: Sami Callihan V.2
AIW Best Of Veda Scott

*RF Video*
Face Off Vol. 9- The Extreme Rivalry
Face Off Vol. 13- A Funkin' Dream
ECW Raven vs. Sandman Fued Set
ECW- The Best of the Arena
PWS- 5 Year Anniversary (Both Nights)
Face Off Vol. 16- Figure Four and Hardcore
Tracy Smothers Shoot Interview
Matt Striker Shoot Interview
Chris Hero Part 2 Shoot Interview
House of Hardcore 3

*TNA*
*These were all $5 each, and I'd pay that much buying them from a trader anyways so I figured I may as well get legit copies.
TNA No Surrender 2005
TNA Unbreakable 2005
Against All Odds - 2005 
Hard Justice 2005
Genesis 2005
Slammiversary - 2005
TNA Sacrifice 2005

TNA Final Resolution 2006
Lockdown - 2006	
Slammiversary - 2006	
Victory Road - 2006 
Hard Justice - 2006	
No Surrender - 2006
Bound For Glory - 2006	
Genesis - 2006	
TNA Against All Odds 2006
Turning Point 2006	

TNA Best Of 2007
Final Resolution 2007	
Against All Odds 2007	
Destination X 2007 
Lockdown 2007 
Sacrifice 2007 
Slammiversary 2007 
Victory Road 2007	
Bound For Glory 2007	
Genesis 2007
Turning Point 2007
No Surrender - 2007	

TNA World X Cup 2008
Final Resolution 2008 
Lockdown 2008
Slammiversary 2008	
Destination X 2008	

TNA Best Of 2009
TNA Turning Point 2009
TNA Final Resolution 2009
Lockdown - 2009	
Slammiversary 2009
Bound For Glory 2009

TNA Destination X 2010
TNA HardCORE Justice 2010 (2 Discs)
Lockdown - 2010
TNA Against All Odds 2010
Victory Road & No Surrender 2010 Twin Pack
Turning Point & Final Resolution 2010 Twin Pack

TNA Destination X 2011
Sacrifice 2011 & Slammiversary 2011 (Twin Pack) 
HardCORE Justice / No Surrender 2011 Twin Pack 
Bound For Glory 2011
Lockdown 2011

TNA Destination X 2012 (2 Discs)

TNA Nevermore: The Best Of Raven
TNA Best Of The Bloodiest Brawls: Scars And Stitches
TNA Ultimate Matches (2 Discs)
TNA History Of TNA: Year One
TNA Best Of The Asylum Years Vol.1 (2 Discs)
TNA One Night Only: X-Travaganza
TNA One Night Only: Jokers Wild

Manik Mask
Abyss Mask



Still have a ROH order to place. Where I'm gonna put all this is beyond me. Shit, where I'm gonna find the time to watch all this is beyond me.


----------



## Lane

I feel like I have the small penis of the group when it comes to black friday orders. My $$$ is lacking.


----------



## FITZ

ROH Undeniable

Bonus:

*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Jigsaw*

Can't go wrong with Claudio wrestling a smaller guy. Not as good as some of his other encounters with small wrestlers as it never felt like Jigsaw had a chance at winning
****1/4* 


*Davey Richards and Rocky Romero vs. Erick Stevens and Matt Cross*

Horrible. I have nothing good to say about this. It was just moves and they weren't impressive moves. This is everything that's wrong with indy wrestling with none of the things that make it fun. 
***


_Anything Goes:_
*Jay Briscoe vs. The Necro Butcher*

I loved it. It almost seemed like Necro was a face at times because he took such a beating. He really was fantastic here as it felt like Jay was fighting against a total psychopath. There was a patch that I felt dragged a little but they were able to get me interested in the match again which is an impressive feat. I've always enjoyed watching Necro matches but I appreciated him a lot more as a smart worker because the brutal match they had still told a really good story. I can't believe this was a "bonus" as it was one of the best matches on the DVD. 
****3/4 *

PPV

*Jimmy Jacobs and Tyler Black vs. Ruckus and Jack Evans*

This was a really fun opener for the PPV. It wasn't very long but they spent about half of the match having Black and Jacobs act like heels and isolate Ruckus. Once he made the tag things went crazy for a little bit before the finish and it was a blast getting there. A good way to introduce a heel tag team as they both acted like jerks but still won the match in relatively clean fashion.
*****


*Sara Del Rey w/Sweet n' Sour Inc. vs. Daizee Haze*

I thought this was going to be a squash when it started but that wasn't the case. It realyl just felt like an exhibition as both of them showed off what they could do in a very limited time period. They really didn't have a chance of having a great match because they only had like 5 minutes and the finish of the match happened during a Hero/Claudio exchange on the floor so it wasn't really the main focus when it happened. They did their best under the circumstances. 
**3/4*


*Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero w/Sweet n' Sour Inc*

Hero was fantastic here. I find it hard to believe that he was the one to not make it to the main WWE roster and Danielson is a former world champion. So they were limited in time due to this taking place on a PPV but they really made it work. Hero acted like an ass, he would get out wrestled by Bryan but make one counter and go into a ridiculous celebration. he got more and more obnoxious as the match wore on and you could tell that he was going to make Bran snap. And snap he did. I believe it was Hero slapping him in the face for no reason, hitting a small package, and finally going for a Cattle Mutilation that did it but it was great when Bryan had enough of his shit and instead of wrestling on the mat he went crazy and kicked Hero's face in.
****1/2*


*Kevin Steen, El Generico, and Delirious vs. Adam Pearce, BJ Whitmer, and Brent Albright*

This really didn't do much for me. There was a good isolation segment on Delirious and the crowd really responded to the hot tag (probably because they wanted to see Steen and Generico wrestle) but once that happened the match really didn't pick up that much. I watched the match and the whole thing was kind of blurry. 
***1/2* 


*Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries*

Not much of a surprise that they had a really good match here. Roderick worked well as a heel as his control segment was great because his offense was just brutal. Aries did a good job working from behind as he had a few false comebacks before the match was back on even ground. The finishing stretch was pretty awesome. I'm not sure of the finish was botched or if Aries really tried to drive his knees into Strong after a 450. I wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't a botch because it looked intentional. 
****3/4* 


_ROH Tag Team Championship Match:_
*The Briscoes vs. Davey Richards and Rocky Romero*

This wasn't particularly great but it wasn't nearly as bad as the other Romero/Richards tag match on the DVD. It was structured the same (basically no structure) but the moves were much better so was interested in the match. This was by no means great and continues by theory that Davey Richards was only good for a brief period of 18-24 months and was terrible the rest of his career. I can deal with matches filled with meaningless moves if I can be entertained by them. Tolerable is probably the word I would use to describe this and for such a long match that really isn't a very good thing to say.
***3/4*


_ROH World Championship Match:_
*Takeshi Morishima(c) vs. Nigel McGuiness*

So I saw reviews for this match in the ratings thread and they went from anywhere between 1-4 stars. I loved the match. It was a perfect heavyweight battle. Nigel didn't seem concerned with doing anything other than hitting a big knockout blow with a lariat. Morishima as the monster champion and played his role perfectly. He went for a lot of big moves but also slowed things down from time to time in a way that made a lot of sense. Working on one of Nigel's arms make a lot of sense since it makes it a lot more difficult to hit a lariat with a bad arm. I knew the outcome to the match going and I was fooled by a few of the near falls. I understand why a lot of people didn't like this at the time it aired but that had a lot to do with the style of match that was worked. It's not a typical ROH match and it's not a typical indy match either. That doesn't change the fact that was still a fantastic match. Comfortably the best match on the DVD.
******


Overall the matches are hit or miss. I'm sure some people might like the two Davey/Romero tags more then I did but even with me not really liking them there are a lot of good matches on the DVD.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Well, my Black Friday orders aren't as impressive as most others but here it goes:



Spoiler



Highspots:
DG:USA - Fearless 2012
DG:USA - Uprising 2012
DG:USA - Freedom Fight 2012

Gabe:
Evolve 18

ROH:
All Star Extravaganza V
Manhattan Mayhem V
Death Before Dishonor XI
Best of Ring of Honor Episodes 1-100
Raised in Sandy Fork

RF Video:
Chris Hero Shoot Part 2
House of Hardcore 2

SMV:
Best of Sami Callihan Vol. 2
Best of ACH 
CZW Round Table 
IWA Deep South - Carnage Cup 7
AIW - Gleaming the Cube
AIW - Double Dare
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2013 Night 1
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2013 Night 2
wXw 16 Carat Gold 2013 Night 3
Young Lions Cup 2008 Night 1
Young Lions Cup 2008 Night 2
Young Lions Cup 2008 Night 3


----------



## Platt

sXeMope said:


> This is my list so far. I kind of want to add it all up to see how much I spent but I think it's better if I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Black Friday
> 
> 
> 
> *Highspots*
> Kevin Steen Show w/ Michael Elgin
> Kevin Steen Show Tag Team Edition
> Kevin Steen Show w/ Paul London/Excalibur
> Kevin Steen Show w/ Eddie Edwards
> Kevin Steen Show w/ Adam Cole
> Kevin Steen Show w/ Drake Younger
> Kevin Steen Show w/ Jay Lethal
> Kevin Steen Show w/ Tommaso Ciampa
> Kevin Steen Show w/ Nigel McGuinness
> Old School w/ Tracy Smothers
> Diva Diaries: Mia Yim
> Diva Diaries: Ivelisse Velez
> Briscoe Brothers: Complete Morons Guide On How To Man Up
> 
> *DragonGabe*
> DGUSA Freedom Fight 2012
> DGUSA Uprising 2012
> DGUSA Fearless
> EVOLVE 17
> EVOLVE 18
> DGUSA poster (Two. Because they were 2.50 each and double sided)
> 
> *SmartMarkVideo*
> Beyond Wrestling: Americanrana
> AAW War Is Coming 2013
> AAW Defining Moment 2013
> AIW Double Dare 2013
> Ultraviolent Roundtable
> BOTI: Sami Callihan V.2
> AIW Best Of Veda Scott
> 
> *RF Video*
> Face Off Vol. 9- The Extreme Rivalry
> Face Off Vol. 13- A Funkin' Dream
> ECW Raven vs. Sandman Fued Set
> ECW- The Best of the Arena
> PWS- 5 Year Anniversary (Both Nights)
> Face Off Vol. 16- Figure Four and Hardcore
> Tracy Smothers Shoot Interview
> Matt Striker Shoot Interview
> Chris Hero Part 2 Shoot Interview
> House of Hardcore 3
> 
> *TNA*
> *These were all $5 each, and I'd pay that much buying them from a trader anyways so I figured I may as well get legit copies.
> TNA No Surrender 2005
> TNA Unbreakable 2005
> Against All Odds - 2005
> Hard Justice 2005
> Genesis 2005
> Slammiversary - 2005
> TNA Sacrifice 2005
> 
> TNA Final Resolution 2006
> Lockdown - 2006
> Slammiversary - 2006
> Victory Road - 2006
> Hard Justice - 2006
> No Surrender - 2006
> Bound For Glory - 2006
> Genesis - 2006
> TNA Against All Odds 2006
> Turning Point 2006
> 
> TNA Best Of 2007
> Final Resolution 2007
> Against All Odds 2007
> Destination X 2007
> Lockdown 2007
> Sacrifice 2007
> Slammiversary 2007
> Victory Road 2007
> Bound For Glory 2007
> Genesis 2007
> Turning Point 2007
> No Surrender - 2007
> 
> TNA World X Cup 2008
> Final Resolution 2008
> Lockdown 2008
> Slammiversary 2008
> Destination X 2008
> 
> TNA Best Of 2009
> TNA Turning Point 2009
> TNA Final Resolution 2009
> Lockdown - 2009
> Slammiversary 2009
> Bound For Glory 2009
> 
> TNA Destination X 2010
> TNA HardCORE Justice 2010 (2 Discs)
> Lockdown - 2010
> TNA Against All Odds 2010
> Victory Road & No Surrender 2010 Twin Pack
> Turning Point & Final Resolution 2010 Twin Pack
> 
> TNA Destination X 2011
> Sacrifice 2011 & Slammiversary 2011 (Twin Pack)
> HardCORE Justice / No Surrender 2011 Twin Pack
> Bound For Glory 2011
> Lockdown 2011
> 
> TNA Destination X 2012 (2 Discs)
> 
> TNA Nevermore: The Best Of Raven
> TNA Best Of The Bloodiest Brawls: Scars And Stitches
> TNA Ultimate Matches (2 Discs)
> TNA History Of TNA: Year One
> TNA Best Of The Asylum Years Vol.1 (2 Discs)
> TNA One Night Only: X-Travaganza
> TNA One Night Only: Jokers Wild
> 
> Manik Mask
> Abyss Mask
> 
> 
> 
> Still have a ROH order to place. Where I'm gonna put all this is beyond me. Shit, where I'm gonna find the time to watch all this is beyond me.


I did the same thing with TNA a couple of years ago, all those shows for $5 was too much to pass up.


----------



## RKing85

16 Carat Gold has English commentary correct?


----------



## FITZ

I would think so. I have wXw DVDs that come with English commentary and some that don't but for the Gold Carat I would say yes since there would be a ton of people there that speak English.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH A New Dawn Review:
*
Monster Mafia vs. reDRagon -* ***3/4.* Very good opener, was really impressed by Monser Mafia. Would love to see more of them.

Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young - **3/4.* Really basic match, I get why but nothing interesting happend here.

Adrenaline RUSH vs. Lethal & Elgin -* ***1/4.*

Honor Rumble - *N/R.*

Michael Bennett vs. Eddie Edwards -* ***.*

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kevin Steen - ***. What the fuck was that? the match lasted 5 minutes at best and was just big move, after big move and then the finish happend. Dumb match, dumb booking. Was really looking forward to the match actually...

Matt Taven vs. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - *****. Fun match but Taven's booking is so fucking lazy.. Can't stand it anymore.

Adam Cole vs. Mark Briscoe - *****. Good and short Main Event. 

Overall: 6.75. Solid show with Monster/reDRagon being the MOTN.


----------



## Groovemachine

So as part of Gabe's Black Friday sale, they've discounted the live showings of the upcoming 12/6 and 12/7 FIP shows to just $4.99. Undercard's probably going to be shit, but I'm tempted to pay $5 just for Strong vs Swann.


----------



## Snapdragon

EmbassyForever said:


> *ROH A New Dawn Review:
> *
> Monster Mafia vs. reDRagon -* ***3/4.* Very good opener, was really impressed by Monser Mafia. Would love to see more of them.
> 
> Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young - **3/4.* Really basic match, I get why but nothing interesting happend here.
> 
> Adrenaline RUSH vs. Lethal & Elgin -* ***1/4.*
> 
> Honor Rumble - *N/R.*
> 
> Michael Bennett vs. Eddie Edwards -* ***.*
> 
> Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kevin Steen - ***. What the fuck was that? the match lasted 5 minutes at best and was just big move, after big move and then the finish happend. Dumb match, dumb booking. Was really looking forward to the match actually...
> 
> Matt Taven vs. Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong - *****. Fun match but Taven's booking is so fucking lazy.. Can't stand it anymore.
> 
> Adam Cole vs. Mark Briscoe - *****. Good and short Main Event.
> 
> Overall: 6.75. Solid show with Monster/reDRagon being the MOTN.



I'm pretty sure Jimmy was coming off a concussion from 2-3 weeks earlier after being KO'ed in AAW which is why his Steen match was so short. Also explains why he beat Silas Young in about 10 seconds the week before.


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> 16 Carat Gold has English commentary correct?


I don't think so. At least not the 2013 tournament. Doesn't mention it on the wXw shop listing.


----------



## Concrete

I guess I've decided to go on my own project and I don't know why. I'm going to try and make a list of what I consider the best AIW matches. I don't remember watching JLIT 2012 Nt.2 so I looked at some of the more interesting matches on it. This project got off to a rough start.

*AIW*

*Willie Mack vs. ACH 5/12/12:**1/2*
_This is a match of two guys that were considered the next crop of great indie talents. Mack was making some significant headway in PWG but since 2012 hasn’t had much of a chance to show off his talents in that promotion. They work a nice little big man versus little man match but not much more. Part of the match revolves around ACH going for a fireman’s carry but can’t get it until the very end. Average match but nothing wrong with that per se. _

*Louis Lydon vs. Brian Kendrick 5/12/12: *1/2*
_Really frustrating match. Lydon slaps on lots of fun armwork but it gets zero pay off and feels like it meant nothing in the end. That’s the opposite way limb work should be done. It should serve a purpose in the landscape of the match. UGH! So with the match ending so easily in Kendrick's favor I felt like I got a match with 90% filler. The fun armwork earns that whole *1/2_

*BJ Whitmer vs. Brian Kendrick 5/12/12:***1/4*
_This was a ton better than I thought it was gonna be. This wasn’t wrestled at a blistering pace or anything but they worked their way to the ending which was nicer than most indie matches. Liked how when Kendrick hit Sliced Bread #2 the first time, BJ rolled out of the ring. It is something like that that gets over him being a vet. Whitmer ending this with a nasty kick gets all the wins since 9/10 times that gets kicked out of for the wrestler’s more established finisher. It looked to killer to not win it. _

*Tim Donst vs. Ethan Page vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Façade 5/12/12:***
_There were three wrestlers that I thought put in some decent performances but then there was Façade. If you think Fox is the worst then I think you are wrong when it comes to random flippy guys. Façade’s springboards take too damn long to set up and are SO telegraphed it breaks any sense of believability. Donst will always be a guy I think has good performances but rarely do I see him put on great matches. In this one he looks like the stud of the group. Page does some fun stuff in this. Kendrick is a flippy dude I can enjoy in this capacity. He makes bigger guys look like murderers and times his shit moderately well. _

*ACH vs. Eric Ryan vs. BJ Whitmer 5/12/12:**3/4*
_Fine main event and end to the tournament. Wonky booking to eliminate Whitmer first via interference since he looked by far more in control than the other two. Again they set up Whitmer as a vet the way he dealt with both men. The Ryan and ACH ending section was decent enough, wasn’t anything mind boggling but for two younger guys trying to finish off the night I am rather glad they didn’t attempt to create that sense of epicness. They did throw in some kicking out of finishers at 1 which I don’t think really help anything but since they didn’t kick out of barely any big moves in the happenings I threw it up to attempt at adding intensity to the finals of a long tournament. Match didn’t last very long which is probably for the best. Not sure if this match could have been too much better than what was offered. Eric Ryan isn’t a guy I dislike though it felt rather generic compared to the charismatic ACH and the intimidating Whitmer._​


----------



## Wrestling is Life

For best AIW matches I recommend Johnny Gargano vs Bryan Danielson from Absolution (I think it was 5?), Michael Elgin vs Biff Busick from this year's JLIT, Elgin vs Alexander from the most recent Absolution and a less appreciated match I really enjoyed was ACH vs Davey Vega from the 2012 JLIT Night One


----------



## Concrete

racoonie said:


> For best AIW matches I recommend Johnny Gargano vs Bryan Danielson from Absolution (I think it was 5?), Michael Elgin vs Biff Busick from this year's JLIT, Elgin vs Alexander from the most recent Absolution and a less appreciated match I really enjoyed was ACH vs Davey Vega from the 2012 JLIT Night One


I have like 15 DVDs of theirs so I'm going to attempt to create a relatively comprehensive list. Trying to see if I can dug up some gems along the way if I can. Have to rewatch Gargano vs. Danielson from Abso V and AR Fox vs. ACH from SOC since I figure they are gonna end pretty high on my list. Watched the last 5 minutes of Elgin and Alexander and did NOT look like a match I'd give a shit about. Which is sad cause I feel Alexander is good and Elgin is a guy I actually can enjoy on occasion when he isn't trying to put on classics. I do feel Elgin vs. Busick is a match I might enjoy on tape. Was there live for it and Busick killed himself a couple times.


----------



## RKing85

highspots has added a bunch of stuff to their Black Friday sale.


----------



## Concrete

*Shiima Xion vs. Ricochet(Absolution V): ***3/4*
_This is for the Intense Division Championship with this match being a surprise for both men. This was a really rad cruiserweight style match-up. The match was given time and then the wrestlers took care of the rest. These guys did some spotty stuff but it never felt like TOO much. Ricochet is super fluid, SHOCKING. Xion is a guy who never really looked to be the wrestler I thought he would be when entering TNA. I don’t know if he looked as good as Ricochet but not many men can hang in the flippy floppy stylings of Ricochet. There was one particular instance where the camera work was off in a good way where Ricochet rolled backwards into an insane Pele Kick that it didn’t look like Xion even saw coming. There wasn’t a ton of big moves that got kicked out of down the stretch, more like signature moves that almost NEVER end it, but since to lend to the importance of the match they certainly made sure to add a little extra for the finish. 
_​
Was going to watch Danielson vs Gargano but got distracted so I thought I'd just throw this up. It won't stay at the top spot but this was really good and not a match I really see talked about from AIW. I remember at the time I first watched this I thought this was rather close to the main event in quality.


----------



## sXeMope

If you're looking for the Best Of AIW, I'd have to say that Rickey Shane Page vs. Vincent Nothing from Absolution a few years back will be very high on that list. I haven't seen it myself yet but people call it the best match AIW ever had and the MV I saw of it was one of the things that made me want to check out RSPs work.

The results of HOE9 make me sad. I knew that what happened was going to happen, but yeah.


----------



## Obfuscation

When did AIW get real commentary for their show? b/c I honestly can't watch their product with the commentary blaring over the sound system. Tried & failed. First time something obnoxious that wasn't the wrestling took me out of the sport.


----------



## KingCrash

I want to say a couple of years ago like close to the end of 2010 because until then I also tried to watch AIW and had to shut it off because of the sometimes unbearable live commentary.



sXeMope said:


> The results of HOE9 make me sad. I knew that what happened was going to happen, but yeah.


There's two matches I could think off that'd do this, one had to happen but not so much the other one. BTW, are the Zema Ion and the Hutton/Donst matches going to be on the dvd with TNA's no talent on DVD policy?


----------



## Concrete

I read last night that Ion's match will NOT be on DVD yet strangely I didn't read anything about Hutter's match not being on DVD. Oh and from that show RSP had a supa bloody FACE so I feel that'll appeal to a few people here.

And thanks sXeMope it is certainly on my to watch list. If you know any "under-the-radar" matches feel free to let me know. Every match I watch I'm going to try to review so by the end I'll hopefully have a nice beefy excel spreadsheet that I can look at for reference. If anyone at all has pre-2010 recommendations for AIW feel free to chime in. Not as familiar what are some consensus good-great matches from that period.


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> I want to say a couple of years ago like close to the end of 2010 because until then I also tried to watch AIW and had to shut it off because of the sometimes unbearable live commentary.
> 
> 
> There's two matches I could think off that'd do this, one had to happen but not so much the other one. BTW, are the Zema Ion and the Hutton/Donst matches going to be on the dvd with TNA's no talent on DVD policy?


The live commentary thing is horrible. I've never seen any AIW shows with it but I know with the Hoodslam show I watched I would have preferred no commentary because it was near impossible to hear. Sucks too because there are a ton of old school AIW shows that I want to check out but won't because of the commentary. 

-

I agree that it had to happen (Assuming we're talking about the same match) but it's still slightly sad to see it happen. Though It'll be interesting to see what happens from here. I could give my hopes but that would spoil the show.

Hutter's will probably be on the DVD because he was likely booked before he signed with TNA. Ion's won't as far as I know. They COULD release it for free though because QPro did that when they had Bad Influence vs. Young Bucks. (Whatever happened to QPro anyways?)


----------



## RKing85

anyone else having problems with highspots check out right now? 

Put something in my cart, and then when I add something else the first thing I had in there will no longer be there.


----------



## Lane

AIW had a sell out last night also.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> AIW had a sell out last night also.


Define "sell out"?


----------



## Lane

All the tickets sold. Packed house larger than Absolution their flagship show.


----------



## Last Chancery

AAW is also expecting a sell out tonight. That Steen is a draw, babay. I've seen it happen, I think last time they sold out was September for Defining Moment. Except in terms of AAW, a "sell out" is actually a super no vacancy, as there is no set number of tickets they have for any one event. I've seen it where they snuck some people in, even after the building was at its legal capacity.

What a weekend. How many people does AIW draw?


----------



## Smitty

Hey, newbie to PWG and indie wrestling in general here, I have never seen any PWG shows, but I just downloaded all their events from 2012 on XWT, the download won't be done for a while, but is that considered a good year?


----------



## Last Chancery

smitty915 said:


> Hey, newbie to PWG and indie wrestling in general here, I have never seen any PWG shows, but I just downloaded all their events from 2012 on XWT, the download won't be done for a while, but is that considered a good year?


2011 and 2012 were considered very good years for PWG, to my recollection. Good starting point.


----------



## flag sabbath

smitty915 said:


> Hey, newbie to PWG and indie wrestling in general here, I have never seen any PWG shows, but I just downloaded all their events from 2012 on XWT, the download won't be done for a while, but is that considered a good year?


It's a decent one for sure. Starts a little slow with KRR3 & World's Finest. Gets moving with DDT4, then goes into hyper-drive courtesy of DTABM & Threemendous III. BoLA is a mixed bag, but worth your time. Failure is so-so & Mystery Vortex is a strong finale. Enjoy.


----------



## Lane

I need Eddie Kingston & Alex Colon booked as a tag team EVERYWHERE.


----------



## sharkboy22

smitty915 said:


> Hey, newbie to PWG and indie wrestling in general here, I have never seen any PWG shows, but I just downloaded all their events from 2012 on XWT, the download won't be done for a while, but is that considered a good year?


Anything Chris Hero/Claudio Castagnoli from 2011 is worth checking out imo. Also DDT 4 from that year rocks! BOLA is great as well. 

Can't really comment on 2012 but from what I heard Mystery Vortex and Tremendous III are worth a watch.


----------



## FITZ

PWG in 2011 and 2012 is good.

2009 is what you should download if you can. PWG 2009 into 2010 is one of the best time periods that I can remember an indy wrestling company having.


----------



## sXeMope

Last Chancery said:


> AAW is also expecting a sell out tonight. That Steen is a draw, babay. I've seen it happen, I think last time they sold out was September for Defining Moment. Except in terms of AAW, a "sell out" is actually a super no vacancy, as there is no set number of tickets they have for any one event. I've seen it where they snuck some people in, even after the building was at its legal capacity.
> 
> What a weekend. How many people does AIW draw?


I have no idea on how many they draw but I'd say the building could hold 200-300 people.

--

I watched some of Thumbtack Jack's later US matches today from the Transfusion set. That Barefoot Thumbtack match vs. JC Bailey was brutal. The syringe spots were some of the most disgusting things I've ever seen in wrestling (And I've seen a lot of stuff).


----------



## FITZ

So I'm flipping through the channels and saw that ROH is on and it looks like the episode where it's the episode with Cole vs. Jacobs for the ROH Title. 

I can't imagine that they don't have a great match.


----------



## Smitty

TaylorFitz said:


> PWG in 2011 and 2012 is good.
> 
> 2009 is what you should download if you can. PWG 2009 into 2010 is one of the best time periods that I can remember an indy wrestling company having.


the 2012 pack downloaded really fast, so watching a show now, just started downloading the 2009 pack, all on freeleach!


----------



## THECHAMPION

PWG could do pretty much no wrong for the 4 years between 09-12.

This year they've had some terrible shows though.


----------



## Last Chancery

AAW was fantastic tonight. Fucking stellar. Probably show of the year for them, and by far the best I've seen from them. Entertainment throughout. No spoilers, they're all over Twitter. Ethan Page and Ricochet, though, billed themselves as #NewAgeNationOfDomination and acted like The Nation for as long as they were out there. Page did Rock Bottoms and spine buster, Ricochet did the People's Moonsault, complete with theatrics and removing of elbow pad. And at the end of the second match they had, Page guided the audience (or attempted to) in a Nation theme song sing-a-long. It. Was. Wild.


----------



## Lane

Last Chancery said:


> AAW was fantastic tonight. Fucking stellar. Probably show of the year for them, and by far the best I've seen from them. Entertainment throughout. *No spoilers*, they're all over Twitter. Ethan Page and Ricochet, though, billed themselves as #NewAgeNationOfDomination and acted like The Nation for as long as they were out there. Page did Rock Bottoms and spine buster, Ricochet did the People's Moonsault, complete with theatrics and removing of elbow pad. A*nd at the end of the second match they had*, Page guided the audience (or attempted to) in a Nation theme song sing-a-long. It. Was. Wild.


MOTHER FUCKER.


----------



## Last Chancery

Not even gonna edit that one out because, fuck it, it's Zero Gravity.


----------



## Obfuscation

Was there the usual swag from Kingston, Hollister, Jacobs, & Silas?


----------



## flag sabbath

Speaking of PWG, *Matt Rushmore* is arguably their best show of 2013....

PPRay vs. BBMack ***1/2*
Steen vs. ACH ***1/4*
Best Friends vs. Swann & Fox ****1/4*
Cage vs. Younger vs. Nese vs. Ciampa ****1/2*
Strong vs. Gargano ****3/4*
Bucks vs. Joey & Candice ******
Cole vs. O'Reilly ******


----------



## Last Chancery

The Primer said:


> Was there the usual swag from Kingston, Hollister, Jacobs, & Silas?


Not sure of your use of "swag" here -- not your fault, I blame it on the kids and their overuse of that word. Kingston wasn't there, and Hollister got thrown around like a little bitch for 13+ minutes. Scarlett got snot-rocketed, and it was disturbingly nasty. Steen's nasal passages somehow emit an entire mist, who knew? Great performances from Silas and Jacobs, though. The finals of the Allegiance Tournament was off the charts good. The crowd was extremely into everything, minus one or two matches featuring the likes of Markus Crane, Heather Patera, Tony Rican, etc. Not going to throw any shade on them, though, they all tried hard and they didn't eat up much time at all. Women's match (Heidi Lovelace/Patera) went six and a half, and a match between Rican/Marion Fontaine/MsChif and Knight Wagner/Dan Lawrence/Crane went maybe eight. Nothing on the card overstayed its welcome, with most major matches running between 10-14 minutes. They kept a tight, brisk pace, and the action in the matches was pretty fast. I liked the change up here, especially considering this is the same company that just last year did a 60-minute draw AND a 30-minute draw.

My MOTN is Matt Cage vs. ACH. Cage is so, so good, and here was his breakout match. The face/heel dynamic here was among the clearest I've seen in some time, as ACH absorbed a nuclear level of cheers, while Cage played his heel role perfectly. At one point, he was jawing with a fan behind me, then he grabbed a bottle of water from the time keep and spit it all over him (and me). Later on, he attacked a fan, slapping off his hat and nearly knocking him off his seat. That really shocked me, because it wasn't the only instance of wrestlers pushing the envelope and crossing the line, and you know what? It worked. Those actions got Cage a monstrous amount of heat, and I had people coming up to me legitimately wanting to hurt him for what he did. They thought it was real, and never before have I seen the lines blurred quite like that. Not in person.

Man, Ethan Page and Ricochet. I can't get over it. They tried so very hard to play the heels, and they faced two ultra-babyface teams, and they still got cheered. Ricochet limited his flippy shit and Page was a huge dick to the fans, but you could sorta tell they were having way too much fun to keep up the act. Really go out of your way to check out their two matches. I believe they need to be seen to be believed.

As annoying as Steen can sometimes be in PWG and ROH -- the "bigger" indys -- I find his work for smaller companies really enjoyable. I'll admit that the match wasn't a five-star classic (probably ***1/4, honestly) but it served its purpose and it was fun. It was entertaining. The crowd was into Steen, and there had to be over 100 more people there than a typical AAW show, all because of Steen. Place was at capacity and then some, probably a good 300 people in a 250-capacity bingo hall. Poor guy almost ran out of shirts, too. In my mind, for all the business he's brought to AAW, all the people he's entertained, I don't mind his being annoying or hawking his shit. He's earned his place, in my mind. (He also wore a Young Bucks shirt instead of his own. I was hoping he'd have stuck in his Heisenberg T, though, which he had on before the event.)


Snowflakez, even though it's hard to determine such a thing from remembering off the top of my head:

Page/Ricochet vs. Zero Gravity - ***1/2
Young/Jacobs vs. Irish Airborne - **3/4
Heidi Lovelace vs. Heather Patera - **1/2 (Surprisingly hard-hitting contest, pretty fun watch)
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Louis Lyndon (No Ali) - ***1/4
Keith Walker vs. Sea-Man and Moondog Bernard - SQUASH (But a very, very entertaining one at that)
Matt Cage vs. ACH - ****
Crane/Lawrence/Wagner vs. Rican/Fontaine/MsChif - ** (Clear low point of the evening)
Marek Brave vs. Christian Rose, Loser Leaves Berwyn - *** (Unnecessary and stupid finish, but a decent brawl)
Page/Ricochet vs. ??? () - ****
Steen vs. Hollister - ***1/4


Star ratings are low on some matches because the wrestling quality wasn't particularly high, but this show wasn't exactly about watching two guys gracefully trade holds for a half-hour. It was about chaos and energy and coming at the other guy as hard as you possibly can, so I guess I'd say this was a more strike-heavy show? Kicks and slaps and chops and punches and forearms and elbows. Plenty of flips from Lyndon and Ricochet to keep the kids happy. Stories got advanced more than the past three or four shows put together. There was a lot of comedy, a hot crowd, and dat pacing.

Pick up this show if you want to have a shit and a giggle. Good variety of matches. Women's match, a brawl or two, two championship matches, a Loser Leaves Town. Everything connected and resonated with the people. Best feeling in the world is being a part of a crowd that boos the shit out of the heels, but then stands up to applaud them after their matches out of respect. The whole "I don't like you, but I do respect you" thing.

And I officially talk too much. Sorry, broz. Just a bit beaming still.


----------



## Chismo

flag sabbath said:


> Speaking of PWG, *Matt Rushmore* is arguably their best show of 2013....
> 
> PPRay vs. BBMack ***1/2*
> Steen vs. ACH ***1/4*
> Best Friends vs. Swann & Fox ****1/4*
> Cage vs. Younger vs. Nese vs. Ciampa ****1/2*
> Strong vs. Gargano ****3/4*
> Bucks vs. Joey & Candice ******
> Cole vs. O'Reilly ******


Hutz

1. B-Boy & Mack vs. PPRay *1/2
2. Steen vs. ACH **3/4
3. Best Friends vs. Swann & Fox **3/4
4. Cage vs. Ciampa vs. Nese vs. Drake ***1/2
5. Strong vs. Gargano **3/4
6. *PWG Tag Titles*: Joey & Candice vs. The Bucks (c) ****1/4
7. *PWG Title*: O'Reilly vs. Cole (c) **1/2

The Bucks tag was amazing, the 4-way was madness... and that's about it. Skip the rest, for god's sake, unless you're a fan of mediocre matches with comedy overstying it's welcome, no sense for pacing, and unnecessary lenght with massive black holes.


----------



## flag sabbath

I dunno. Maybe I was in an uncharacteristically tolerant / forgiving mood, but I definitely felt like the good outweighed the bad when it came to this show's excesses.


----------



## Last Chancery

I have to wonder what everybody's ratings would be if they watched these shows in a vacuum. No outside interference or opinions seeping in to one's viewing, allowing the reviewer to think completely for themselves. It's easy to change one's mind about something after reading enough about it on the Internet. For example, far easier to dislike Davey Richards matches after seeing nearly everyone here crapping on them. Our opinions change, almost subconsciously. Lately I've tried going online during shows as little as possible, especially during WWE's programming, and it's far more enjoyable. Sitting and watching and judging what's good and bad for yourself, for your own reasons, makes all the difference. I dunno. I just think when the jury is out on someone like Davey, people would rather go with the flow than find themselves in the majority and have to field questions/flak from all those who disagree.


----------



## flag sabbath

I honestly don't care what other people think of my opinions, but I do (inevitably) let other perspectives influence mine. We all do. I pretty much watched Matt Rushmore in the vacuum you mentioned. I think my enjoyment was enhanced by the fact that I expected to hate it.


----------



## Chismo

Yeah, I watched Matt Rushmore without seeing any review or shuriken about it online.


----------



## Platt

Young Bucks vs Candice & Joey :mark: awesome match, stole the show.


----------



## KingCrash

Last Chancery said:


> Not even gonna edit that one out because, fuck it, it's Zero Gravity.


Hey, some people on here like Zero Gravity :side:

Sounds like a good show, interested to see how Cage looked since everyone is raving about the match and the tag final since either team would make a great matchup for Page/Rico. Any word on why Ali wasn't there, was looking forward to O'Reilly/Ali.


----------



## sXeMope

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but apparently Davey is off of Final Battle and he's on AAW's December show on 12/28. I'm really curious as to why.

Ethan Page vs. Zema Ion has made it's way online. [fancam]


----------



## Even Flow

sXeMope said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned, but apparently Davey is off of Final Battle and he's on AAW's December show on 12/28. I'm really curious as to why.


He's left ROH, that's why:



> “With a heavy heart I can announce that myself and ROH have parted ways for good and I will not be at Final Battle. Please continue to support them and the incredible talent they have. Thanks for the memories. It was an amazing ride.”


----------



## EmbassyForever

Even Flow said:


> He's left ROH, that's why:





> Davey Richards ‏@RichardsWesley
> To clarify, it was ROH offices decision to not have me at Finall Battle. Not mine or any other company's.


..


----------



## Last Chancery

Not sure why Prince Ali missed last night's show. But people were actually pretty vocal about it. Good sign. He's going places.

And Davey signed a contract to appear in AAW throughout the year, so maybe that has to do with it? Probably not, but he cut a promo last December saying he was contracted to appear at all the shows this year, even though he missed more than half them. I think he might show up on 12/28 just because the venue is a 4-5 hour drive from his home in STL.


----------



## Lane

Indy power rankings mentioned Ali got a job a little bit ago and probably didnt get off for the event.


----------



## hanshanshans911

So ordered Glory By Honor 2010, Final Battle 2010, DBD 2011 and Final Battle 2012 from ROH shop. Wanted some Steen/Generico matches. Going to order some PWG later this week. But what are the opinions on those ROH shows?


----------



## Even Flow

A bit more on Davey leaving ROH:



PWInsider said:


> The word making the rounds is that Davey Richards issued his announcement that he was done with Ring of Honor last night after being informed he was no longer booked by ROH for the 12/14 Final Battle event. How the company intended to announce that Richards was removed I have not confirmed as of this writing, but the belief among the wrestlers I've spoken to is that he made his farewell statement on his own, not as part of a planned ROH angle.
> 
> PWInsider.com has also learned that Richards was actually unbooked (one person used the term "fired") from the last set of ROH shows in Ohio and Michigan after the company was upset about comments he made in Great Britain's Total Wrestling Magazine about the company and how the ROH titles were not as important as they were once portrayed.
> 
> Richards was able to get himself back on the dates somehow and from speaking to several ROH talents today, I am told he made it a point to claim in front of the locker room that his comments in the magazine were incorrect and taken out of context.
> 
> We have also heard that Richards had been unhappy with plans for his final appearance at the Final Battle event, which may have been a factor in ROH removing him from the show. It stands to reason that if he was in the company doghouse and looked to be leaving, they would distance themselves before having a headache when it came to his last officially scheduled date with the promotion.
> 
> From speaking to a number of people, Richards' tryout in WWE with NXT had no bearing on the situation.
> 
> Richards' partner, Eddie Edwards is still scheduled for the 12/14 Final Battle event at the Hammerstein Ballroom.


If he and Eddie do get signed by WWE sometime next year, I wonder if he'll go back to working for Gabe for a little bit.

Infact, Gabe was asked this on twitter:

https://twitter.com/dfb9390/status/407010302119907328


----------



## KingCrash

And Davey's comments from the magazine for what it's worth:



> The key quotes were, when asked if ROH changing the tag titles on three shows helped the tag team division, and he said, “Nah, those belts don’t mean nothing anymore, anyway.”
> 
> When asked about the iPPV issues, he said, “I don’t care. It doesn’t bother me. If they can’t get their crap together, that’s their problem. I just worry about showing up, doing my job in the ring, an they can do whatever they want with that stuff. It’s their deal.”
> 
> When asked about the ROH singles title, he said, “In my opinion, that title has been devalued vastly for the last few years. The booking of it has been really substandard and screwy. It helps guys get bookings when they’re holding it, but it’s kind of a death touch because you work hard to get it, and then it’s like you realize how screwy things become. And how the booking is so screwy with it, it’s just like a piece of metal, unfortunately. It has a rich history. I mean, look at the guys who have held it. Most of them have been very deserving in my opinion.”


I was wondering why ROH hadn't announced the last couple of matches for Final Battle (it was supposed to be Wolves vs. Lethal & Strong) since it's two weeks away. I guess any mix of those guys would fill like filler but especially now. I think if WWE doesn't sign them or waits a bit Davey could work a couple of shows with Gabe - I think enough time has passed so Gabe's not so angry at Davey anymore and any fresh matchups would be welcome.


----------



## hgr423

None of what Davey said in the magazine seems factually incorrect to me, but airing your employer's dirty laundry in public is not good for anyone!


----------



## Snapdragon

KingCrash said:


> *I think enough time has passed so Gabe's not so angry at Davey anymore* and any fresh matchups would be welcome.


This is Gabe we're talking about

:ti


----------



## Last Chancery

Lane said:


> Indy power rankings mentioned Ali got a job a little bit ago and probably didnt get off for the event.


This is true. Ali himself posts pics when he's on the job, looks like he works for some chem lab or something. Goggles and a lab coat, serious MsChif territory. If he missed the show to make some real people money, then I can't honestly say I blame him. He has to be one of like, maybe eight indy wrestlers who has enough smarts to have a great day job, which he puts before everything else. Can't wrestle forever.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Someone asked Gabe on twitter if he'd book Davey again if WWE didn't work out for him, he responded with something like "The better question is would Davey show up if I booked him?"

So I suspect there is still some bitterness there.


----------



## Snapdragon

THECHAMPION said:


> Someone asked Gabe on twitter if he'd book Davey again if WWE didn't work out for him, he responded with something like "The better question is would Davey show up if I booked him?"
> 
> So I suspect there is still some bitterness there.


Gabe being bitter? I don't believe it!

:kobe8


----------



## Mattyb2266

*PWG Matt Rushmore:*

B-Boy & Willie Mack vs. PPRay - ***3/4*
ACH vs. Kevin Steen - *****
Best Friends vs. AR Fox & Rich Swann - *****
Cage vs. Ciampa vs. Younger vs. Nese - ****1/2*
Roderick Strong vs. Johnny Gargano -* ***3/4*
Young Bucks vs. Candice & Joey - *****1/4*
Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ******


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Snapdragon said:


> Gabe being bitter? I don't believe it!
> 
> :kobe8


I can't wait for Gabe to resolve his issues with ROH, so the ROH fanboys can start licking his nutsack again.


If you promise a guy to book a new company (Evolve) around his arse, he says yes and then almost immediately fucks you in your arse, are you NOT going to be bitter? I don't get the 'LOLGabe' jokes, in this case, at all. LOLPWG? LOLNJPW? LOLNOAH? Davey Richards is a bag of lard. The end.


----------



## Lane

Want to share your feelings bro?


----------



## Snapdragon

MTheBehemoth said:


> I can't wait for Gabe to resolve his issues with ROH, so the ROH fanboys can start licking his nutsack again.
> 
> 
> If you promise a guy to book a new company (Evolve) around his arse, he says yes and then almost immediately fucks you in your arse, are you NOT going to be bitter? I don't get the 'LOLGabe' jokes, in this case, at all. LOLPWG? LOLNJPW? LOLNOAH? Davey Richards is a bag of lard. The end.


The way I understand it.

Wasn't the Davey Richards/Gabe thing kind of what started the whole contracts war?

If I remember correctly when EVOLVE first began Davey worked for EVOLVE and ROH. Gabe told Davey no I want you just to work for EVOLVE and not ROH, to which Davey told him fuck no and left. Then Gabe pretty much banned everyone for working for ROH and ROH in turn banned their guys from working for Gabe.


----------



## sXeMope

Gabe has a valid reason to be bitter, but in any case I feel like if Davey were to call Gabe and say he wanted to come in, he'd be immediately booked for the next show.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Snapdragon said:


> The way I understand it.
> 
> Wasn't the Davey Richards/Gabe thing kind of what started the whole contracts war?
> 
> If I remember correctly when EVOLVE first began Davey worked for EVOLVE and ROH. Gabe told Davey no I want you just to work for EVOLVE and not ROH, to which *Davey told him fuck no* and left. Then Gabe pretty much banned everyone for working for ROH and ROH in turn banned their guys from working for Gabe.


Gabe's 'if he shows up' tweet gives us a little update on that story. I mean, come on. It's Davey Richards. He lied to Gabe at least at one point.


----------



## Snapdragon

sXeMope said:


> Gabe has a valid reason to be bitter, but in any case I feel like if Davey were to call Gabe and say he wanted to come in, he'd be immediately booked for the next show.


Also true


----------



## Even Flow

PWInsider said:


> Former NWA champion Adam Pearce wrote on Twitter that he was on a plane bound to Orlando, Florida and wrote "The next chapter begins. #Thankful"
> 
> In asking several WWE developmental talents, I am told Pearce is scheduled to be at the Performance Center this week as a guest trainer.


Be interesting if the guest trainer position turns into a permanent one sometime soon.


----------



## SpookshowTony

Randomly surfing through Chikara videos and I chose Osirian Portal vs Delirious & Hallowicked at Grit and Glory.


----------



## edgehead88

Hello,
does anyone know whether it is possible to download shows from WWNLive, once you've ordered the show?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So I was checking out the FAQ in RFVideoNow and it says that they only accept credit cards. Is this still the case or do they accept PayPal? I hope they do because otherwise I will not be able to watch COD live.


----------



## Mattyb2266

SANTA MOX said:


> So I was checking out the FAQ in RFVideoNow and it says that they only accept credit cards. Is this still the case or do they accept PayPal? I hope they do because otherwise I will not be able to watch COD live.


As far as ippv goes they do only accept credit cards. You can purchase DVDs with PayPal but for some reason every time I've ordered an ippv I've had to use my credit card.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

^welp, there goes that one then.


----------



## Mattyb2266

I'd say shoot them an email and see if you can work something out with them. Just explain you can only pay by PayPal. It's worth a shot.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Mattyb2266 said:


> I'd say shoot them an email and see if you can work something out with them. Just explain you can only pay by PayPal. It's worth a shot.


yea I'll try that. Like you said, worth a shot.


----------



## sXeMope

You could always try a pre-paid Visa assuming you can get them where you are. Though I'd check it over first as well because some places are iffy on those. But with that being said I don't think you'll have a problem paying via PayPal. I can't see him turning away a paying customer.


----------



## Lane

SANTA MOX said:


> ^welp, there goes that one then.


If your country has visa giftcards you can use that for ippv. It's what I use.


----------



## Obfuscation

Matt Rushmore downloaded and ready to watch after I slam through BOLA Night Two. Fantastic that this show came down the pike & surfaced online in no time. :mark:


----------



## RKing85

highspots still not working for me.

When I add an item to the cart, and then go to add another, the first item will no longer be there. It's not keeping me logged in to my account either.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

PWG Matt Rushmore

1. B-Boy and Willie Mack vs. Peter Avalon and Ray Rosas - have to rewatch - wasn't paying attention
2. Kevin Steen vs. ACH - *** 1/4
3. Chuck Taylor and Trent vs. AR Fox and Rich Swann - *** 1/2
4. Tommasso Ciampa vs. Drake Younger vs. Brian Cage vs. Anthony Neese - *** 1/2
5. Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong - ***
6. Young Bucks vs. Candice LeRae and Joey Ryan - ****
7. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - *** 1/4-*** 1/2


Steen/ACH was brutal. He was really heeling it up, despite the comedy stuff. Some sick spots and a pretty good match. 3rd match was very good. That spinning spike piledriver was insane. The awful waffle looked sick too. 4th match was a fun spotfest. That turnbuckle kick to the stomach spot was awesome. There was absolutely nothing wrong with Gargano/Strong. Some cool stuff. Just not feeling it. Young Bucks do it again. Put on another MOTYC. And Candice LeRae is officially my favorite female wrestler. Her new attire doesn't hurt either. Awesome match, great spots, great moments, near falls, ref bumps, and good action. Main event was pretty good but not a fan of attacking the knee the entire match. Finishing stretch was great. Felt like it was missing something though. 

Good stuff. I'll admit 2013 PWG isn't as close to being as good as 2012 but they still put out some great matches.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RFVideo said:


> Sorry we currently only accepting credit card. However you can get a free paypal debit card and pay for it using that.





How To Obtain a PayPal debit card said:


> 4. *Wait two to four weeks* to receive the card after your application is approved. Your pin number for the card should arrive separately. Follow the directions that arrive with your debit card to activate it. Usually card activation requires logging in to your account or calling a toll-free telephone number.


:jose

and thanks Mope and Lane. I'll look into those.


----------



## Obfuscation

To those who watched Beyond Wrestling's Americanrana, was I the only one stunned to see Latin Dragon have a good showing? Where is that crisp moveset when he's in CZW?


----------



## Even Flow

Gabe's posted something on his facebook, asking whether he should call Davey. And Davey responded saying Yes not long after, so quite possibly he'll be heading back to Evolve in Jan.


----------



## edgehead88

Does anyone know how I can download a show from wwnlive.com after I bought it?


----------



## Mattyb2266

edgehead88 said:


> Does anyone know how I can download a show from wwnlive.com after I bought it?


To my knowledge you can't. You can only stream it through wwnlive. I could be wrong but I believe that's how it works.


----------



## KingCrash

Not legally, but _theoretically_ if you used a program that captured streaming video, it would capture the video. 



Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> Gabe's posted something on his facebook, asking whether he should call Davey. And Davey responded saying Yes not long after, so quite possibly he'll be heading back to Evolve in Jan.


Like I said before time has passed for Gabe (and he needs names for EVOVLE) and Davey's finally napalmed his bridge to ROH so if/when WWE rejects him and he wants to wrestle on the east coast that'd probably be the first place he'll go.


----------



## sXeMope

If Davey is gonna be at the next DGUSA/EVOLVE shows I hope it's set in stone soon, before WWE calls and before Gabe announces the card and gets everyone excited for whats happening at the show, only to shuffle it up at the last minute. 

If he does I assume he'll face Gargano. I actually watched that match on Beyond Wrestling's Back In Flesh show a few nights ago.


----------



## EmbassyForever

I'm watching Matt Rushmore, only have the Main Event left but I really don't understand why almost every match has to go over 15 minutes... I mean, the opener was around 17 minutes for absolutely no reason, Strong/Gargano 25 fucking minutes, Best Friends/Fox and Swann 21 minutes, ACH/Steen was 16 minutes and the Main Event is 31 minutes long. In my opinion it's just too much for one show.


----------



## FITZ

If things are going well that's exactly what can make PWG great. 

They do that because they want to giver everyone the chance to go out and have the best match of the night. That's what they want to do with their shows, have each guy try to have the best match that they possibly can. There is only so much you can do with limited time and PWG doesn't want to hold anyone back at all.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

I agree to an extent and hate when matches are too short and don't get enough time but some of those PWG matches are way too long. I've noticed that recently.


----------



## Lane

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> To those who watched Beyond Wrestling's Americanrana, was I the only one stunned to see Latin Dragon have a good showing? Where is that crisp moveset when he's in CZW?


Dragon has improved in recent showings. BEYOND is also the only place i've seen Rory Mondo get over. Weird.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Lane said:


> Dragon has improved in recent showings. BEYOND is also the only place i've seen Rory Mondo get over. Weird.


Yeah, the last beyond show was like the twighlight zone. Mondo and Kimber Lee were both incredibly over. I was shocked.


----------



## Lane

Kimber is great


----------



## FITZ

I have a hard time believing that Latin Dragon got good. 

Honestly I always felt kind of bad for him when he was working CZW. He seemed to be trying but it just wasn't working out for him. I hope he has improved but from my experience he needed a lot of improvement.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Dragon was definitaly better at that Beyond show than usual. Maybe it's the tour he did in Mexico that helped him get better? Who knows.


----------



## RKing85

Finally got the issues sorted out with my highspots order. For some reason this computer wouldn't let me keep multiple items in my shopping cart at highspots. Tried with another computer and had no problems.

Couple Steen shows, RAW seasons 1 and 2, TNA Best of X Division 1 and 2, 2 PWG's, a Dragon Gate, and that novely grab bag. And then got 04 Peterson Cup as a bonus add in for free.

Was wondering, does anyone know. What are the better Peterson Cups? What about ECWA Super 8's?


----------



## smitlick

The Super 8 with Adam Cole, Austin Aries & Tommaso Ciampa is pretty great.

Finally finished off my Black Friday orders wouldve made an ROH order but didnt have the money.

*wwnlive*
Shine 13
Shine 14
FIP Dangerous Intentions 2013
EVOLVE 23
EVOLVE 24
DGUSA Fearless 2013
DGUSA Freedom Fight 2013

*RF Video*
PWS Empire State Strikeback
Brian Lee 2013 Shoot
King of Europe Cup 2007
ECWA Super 8 2013
Wrestling Spectacular 2
Chris Hero Shoot Part 2

*Smart Mark Video*
wXw Fan Appreciation Weekend 2013 Night 2
OPW All Or Nothing
AAW Defining Moment 2013
AIW Girls Night Out 9

*Highspots*
The Kevin Steen Show w/Nigel McGuiness
Old School w/The Rock N Roll Express
PWX What Doesnt Kill You Makes You Stronger III
Old School w/Sheepherder Luke & Bobby Fulton
Old School w/Tom Prichard
Diva Diaries w/Daffney
PWX Climbing The Ladder


----------



## Obfuscation

Lane said:


> Dragon has improved in recent showings. BEYOND is also the only place i've seen Rory Mondo get over. Weird.





Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> I have a hard time believing that Latin Dragon got good.
> 
> Honestly I always felt kind of bad for him when he was working CZW. He seemed to be trying but it just wasn't working out for him. I hope he has improved but from my experience he needed a lot of improvement.





SANTA MOX said:


> Dragon was definitaly better at that Beyond show than usual. Maybe it's the tour he did in Mexico that helped him get better? Who knows.


Rory Mondo? Why?

Maybe the years of working finally managed to pay off for the one night. That or he felt inspired enough to have confidence in the ring and produce a good showing. Not sure the reason, but it certainly is welcomed. Expected that opener to have some shaky point via his involvement.

David Starr is still totally rad. Dude is real good for only being pro for about two years.


----------



## smitlick

Shimmer Vol 56 might be one of my favourite Shimmer shows ever. Madison vs Athena is amazing. The German off the top rope is crazy and Athenas landing is brutal. Evie has a great showing and Melissa vs Kalamity is great.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kalamity was picking up right as soon as she retired out of the blue. Lame sauce.


----------



## Lane

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Rory Mondo? Why?
> 
> Maybe the years of working finally managed to pay off for the one night. That or he felt inspired enough to have confidence in the ring and produce a good showing. Not sure the reason, but it certainly is welcomed. Expected that opener to have some shaky point via his involvement.
> 
> David Starr is still totally rad. Dude is real good for only being pro for about two years.


Mondo has had some good showings in Beyond shockingly enough.


----------



## Obfuscation

Now _that's_ news I have a very hard time believing. Not even sure how he's gotten to do tours for Big Japan considering how bad he is.


----------



## smitlick

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Now _that's_ news I have a very hard time believing. Not even sure how he's gotten to do tours for Big Japan considering how bad he is.


He did a dive off a balcony and BJW booked him off it I think. Danny Havoc mentions in his shoot that he believes BJW don't actually do any research before booking guys. After he nearly ruined the relationship he went back to train as a Young Boy afterwards.


----------



## Obfuscation

BJW appears to be a much more logical company than that. Or so I thought. Hilarious if that's the exact reason why Mondo was booked.


----------



## FITZ

It's pretty funny if that's really how Big Japan books US death match guys.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG Matt Rushmore Review:
*
PPRAY vs. Mack/B-Boy ** 
Steen vs. ACH **1/4
Best Friends vs. Swann/Fox ***3/4
Younger vs. Nese vs. Cage vs. Ciampa ***1/4
Gargano vs. Strong ***
Young Bucks vs. LeRae/Ryan ****1/4
O'Reilly vs. Cole ****

Poor start but overall the show was very good. Still, in my opinion some matches are just way too long. Young Bucks tag was amazing and made me feel even worse that Cole/Candice isn't happening.


----------



## Even Flow

Gabe on Davey in the DGUSA/Evolve state address:



> I have to mention something that has come up recently and that's Davey Richards. I'm not going to go into our history, but as many of you know it is not a positive one. The bottom line is that none of you really care much about that. What you want is to get the most value for your money, see the best matches possible and witness memorable shows. I will never say a bad word about Davey's in ring ability. He is a special talent. That is why we were initially going to build EVOLVE around him. We have a fresh roster for him to step in the ring against. However, I have a major trust issue. I am still criticized to this day for never booking a second Samoa Joe vs. Low Ki match years ago. The reason I didn't is because I didn't trust the match to actually happen. The anticipation would have been so high for that match that it would have been impossible to recover from a cancellation. It is my greatest fear. There are times when injuries or travel mishaps get in the way, but we strive to deliver what we promise you and there needs to be trust that it will be deliver. So there is a lot to weigh here.


----------



## EmbassyForever




----------



## Groovemachine

Nice little promo from Cole there. Love the whisky and unlit cigar. Kudos for the big thesaurus on the bookshelf as well. 

I feel like on the right day, under the right circumstances, the Final Battle main event could be very good. But I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Eh, I'm not too excited for the main event (or the show in general). Should have been Briscoe vs Cole, imo.


----------



## Chismo

Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> If things are going well that's exactly what can make PWG great.
> 
> They do that because they want to giver everyone the chance to go out and have the best match of the night. That's what they want to do with their shows, have each guy try to have the best match that they possibly can. There is only so much you can do with limited time and PWG doesn't want to hold anyone back at all.


Actually, the recent trend with PWG is that the length really hurts many matches, all over the card. There's no reason for B-Boy & Mack vs. Avalon & Rosas to go 16-17 minutes when almost everyone got sick of them after half of it. The match was fun for 8-9 minutes, but then they lost the track and focus, which really hurt the flow and the story of the match. Same with every other match but the Bucks tag.




smitlick said:


> He did a dive off a balcony and BJW booked him off it I think. Danny Havoc mentions in his shoot that *he believes* BJW don't actually do any research before booking guys. After he nearly ruined the relationship he went back to train as a Young Boy afterwards.


:kobe10


----------



## Snapdragon

EmbassyForever said:


> Eh, I'm not too excited for the main event (or the show in general). Should have been Briscoe vs Cole, imo.


We got Briscoe vs Cole and I remember people complaining about it.


----------



## Snapdragon

EmbassyForever said:


> I'm watching Matt Rushmore, only have the Main Event left but I really don't understand why almost every match has to go over 15 minutes... I mean, the opener was around 17 minutes for absolutely no reason, Strong/Gargano 25 fucking minutes, Best Friends/Fox and Swann 21 minutes, ACH/Steen was 16 minutes and the Main Event is 31 minutes long. In my opinion it's just too much for one show.


Everyone's gotta get their shit in dude, it's PWG!


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG Matt Rushmore​*
B-Boy & Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas - **3/4
~ Solid opener, nothing wrong here. PPRAY had a good showing.

Kevin Steen vs ACH - ***
~ Steen seemed more concerned with jawing with the crowd, but ACH played a great underdog babyface.

Chuck Taylor & Trent? vs AR Fox & Rich Swann - ***1/4

Tommaso Ciampa vs Anthony Nese vs Drake Younger vs Brian Cage - ***
~ If you get in the right mindset, this was reasonably entertaining. Barking mad and pretty stupid at times but all four men went nuts and it was quite fun. Cage messed up Weapon X towards the end which hampered the flow but Drake was on good form.

Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong - ***3/4
~ Very surprised more people aren't talking about this, this was awesome. Had a couple minutes of downtime in the middle but apart from that it was full of high energy. There were a ton of great reversal sequences which were played really well, resulting in great near falls/close submissions when a move finally hit.

The Young Bucks vs Joey Ryan & Candice LaRae - ****
~ I swear Matt Jackson's dropkick out of the ring on Candice nearly decapitated her, that was mental! And wow, those last 5 minutes were incredible. A match where all the different dynamics just work. 

Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly - ***3/4
~ O'Reilly is having a string of great matches in PWG. This was no exception, although they went a bit overboard near the end (I think they should be protecting the Panama Sunrise as a finish while Cole still establishes his title reign) and I wasn't the biggest fan of the interference. But these two have a great budding rivalry and consistently bring the goods together.


I think this is another case of PWG setting very high standards for itself. It's a 'weaker PWG show' but is by no means bad, everything is at least 'pretty good' and the final three matches absolutely deliver.


----------



## sharkboy22

Glad to see I'm not the only who's getting tired of PWG's long, drawn-out matches. 17 minutes for a comedy opener is ridiculous. It's a match that should have gone no longer than 10 minutes. Also, when everyone gets their shit in within the first 5 minutes, there's not much to really care about afterward. The same can be said for every other match on the card as well.


----------



## Chismo

Couple of random observations:

- Gargano's midsection doesn't look good, it seems he's not working out much, I mean he's short and that kind of gut would fit for a much taller wrestler, not him.

- I like Kyle in general, but he can fuck off with randomly pulling off those Nigel-type lariats, it feels like he's doing them just because, he gets some cheap pops and "NIGEL! NIGEL!" chants, and that's it. I mean, what the fuck already, it's not like Nigel was a guy that retired back in the 90s, and what the fuck is his connection to Nigel anyway? What gives him the "right"? Piss off, Kyle.

- Kyle O'Reilly seems like he forgot how to apply basic submissions, which is disgracre for a wrestler of his style, that armbreaker looks fucking terrible and embarrassing. Guys behind Taco Bell have better techniques than him lately.


----------



## FITZ

PWG was able to put on some of the best indy show ever a couple of years ago because they let every match get plenty of time. Their talent isn't nearly as good anymore now so we're getting guys wrestling 20 minute matches when they really shouldn't be working for that long. It's a problem now in PWG I will admit but it's still one of the main reasons why PWG shows always have the potential to be amazing.


----------



## sXeMope

I finally got (some) of the PWG order I placed back in March. ASW 9, TEN, Is Your Body Ready, and BOLA 2013. Was really looking forward to watching them but as time has gone by it's kind of died. Kind of like Gabes DVD releases. I'll watch eventually but it's no longer on my priority list.

I'm making my way through AIW Girls Night Out 8 currently and I'm just gonna go out on a limb here and say that most, if not all of Crazy Mary Dobson's bookings come because of her relationship with Pondo/Pondo having a lot of friends.


----------



## Lane

Beyond Wrestling: Americanrana music video.http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyf_Ivai87I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Concrete

Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> PWG was able to put on some of the best indy show ever a couple of years ago because they let every match get plenty of time. Their talent isn't nearly as good anymore now so we're getting guys wrestling 20 minute matches when they really shouldn't be working for that long. It's a problem now in PWG I will admit but it's still one of the main reasons why PWG shows always have the potential to be amazing.


Ding Ding Ding! You use that format with a ton of talent and you get insane wrestling but if the talent isn't as deep it suffers. I would say I'd like PWG to do shorter stuff but in all honesty from 2009-2011(enough of 2012) they were putting out tons of amazeballs stuff. If they get the talent back and the format becomes magic again then fantastic, if it doesn't, meh I'm not gonna be too hurt by it(not saying anyone here is). Until someone takes the crown of "Best independent promotion" I don't know what would make them want to change things.I'd rather other promotions stop trying to do what PWG does before I'd want PWG to change what they are doing.


----------



## sharkboy22

How's Beyond wrestling? I've only downloaded one show (Americanrana) and I've yet to watch it but I've been hearing mixed reactions on the promotions thus far.


----------



## Last Chancery

They should just impose a 15-minute time limit on all non-main event matches, really forcing the guys to work a more steady, compact match without fear of dragging or veering into overkill territory. It's amazing how fast and fun a show can be when everyone gets their shit in, tells their story and moves on.


----------



## FITZ

I'm a fan of indy shows that keep things quick. Some of the early Evolve shows are perfect examples of that. Most of the under card matches would be less than 10 minutes and the shows were always really easy to sit through. Of course the early Evolve shows didn't have the talent that PWG at it's best had. With some of the talent lineups that PWG had having the show paced that way would really hurt things.


----------



## sharkboy22

Style Battle is, imo, one of Evolve's better booked shows in terms of time limits. Maybe PWG should take a hint for BOLA next year.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> How's Beyond wrestling? I've only downloaded one show (Americanrana) and I've yet to watch it but I've been hearing mixed reactions on the promotions thus far.


It's a mixed bag. You get some good and some bad. More good than bad IMO but it depends what you look for in a match. Some people hate the atmosphere of the shows but I personally love it. Especially the old shows. Feels like some kind of wrestling fight club.

Some recommendations from me off the top of my head would be...
All Killer 20, 21, and 22
Anything with Jaka, Eric Corvis, or Biff Busick 
Chris Dickinson vs. Frankie Arion (Really fun match. Arion takes a beating)

All of this can be found on their YouTube channel.


----------



## FITZ

Is Beyond the one where they don't have a crowd and have the wrestlers watch from the arena?


----------



## Last Chancery

Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> Is Beyond the one where they don't have a crowd and have the wrestlers watch from the arena?


No crowd? That doesn't sound very appealing at all. Crowds make or break a show. I'm intrigued, though.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> Is Beyond the one where they don't have a crowd and have the wrestlers watch from the arena?


Yes. They do have shows with a crowd though. In fact their last 3 shows have drawn pretty good crowds at Fete music in Rhode Island, and they're going to be doing shows there regularly.


----------



## sXeMope

You'd be surprised. Having the wrestlers as the crowd makes for a very fun environment. They still pop and chant and the like.


----------



## FITZ

Evolve 10

I have Evolve 11, 12, and 13 coming and I am determined to get through this show as I've tried it a few times and it failed. Probably has to do with the fact that it's pretty average and I already saw it as I was there live. 


*Ahtu (0-0) w/Larry Dallas vs. Low-Ki (0-0)*

The DVD really doesn't do Low-Ki's pop any justice as I remember the place going crazy when he came out. This isn't really much of a match it's just a way of saying that Low-Ki is going to be working for Evolve and Dragon Gate. Low-Ki knocks out Ahtu instantly, does a few more moves and wins easily. It was pretty amusing and a fun way of starting the show. Obviously I can't give this a good rating but it was a fun way of opening the show. 
*** 


*Cheech (0-0) vs. Cloudy (0-0)*

I believe Cheech had just turned on Cloudy in Evolve so Cheech played a heel. He actually did a pretty solid job working as a heel and I would even say he was a good heel but he kept doing his clapping thing, which isn't something a heel should do. Match was decent enough, Cheech got in some good control segments and there was enough flashy offense to keep things interesting. Cloudy had a pretty bad botch but other then that the stuff they did looked good. Honestly for the second match on an indy show this is pretty good. If Cloudy had a better comeback I would go even higher. 
***1/2 *


*John Silver and Alex Reynolds (0-0) vs. The Scene (1-0) w/Larry Dallas*

I can safely say that this probably the best match that The Scene has ever had as a team. It's a shame that the crowd had no interest in seeing them wrestle and they went against a team that was good but unknown to the crowd. This was a lot better then what I remember as The Scene worked a solid control segment on Reynolds that led to a hot tag that was very well built up. Once the hot tag was made they lost all structure but it was still very good as they managed to make it look like the unknowns had a chance of defeating the Scene. I won't call it a great match but I was shocked at how good this was. 
*****


*Jigsaw (0-0) vs. AR Fox (2-0*)

At this point you should know what you're getting when you see an AR Fox match. They just did a bunch of moves. Maybe there are guys that can work a somewhat intelligent match with Fox but Jigsaw certainly isn't that guy. Honestly the only way I could say more about the match was if I just start listing all the moves they did. It was somewhat entertaining at least but I can't deny that it was just MOVEZ but at least the MOVEZ were exciting. Also Ar Fox didn't almost kill himself by botching a dive to the floor so that was a surprise.
***1/4*


*Uhaa Nation (0-0) vs. Pinkie Sanchez (1-0)*

There wasn't much to this match at all. Pinkie gets in some quick offense before he gets murdered by Uhaa. Uhaa always looks good in showcases like these. 
**1/2 *


*The Supersmash Brothers (1-1) vs. Chuck Taylor and Rich Swann (0-0)*

This was a lot of fun. My biggest problem is that Swann and Taylor or too funny to really wrestle as heels and they tried to do so anyway. You had some antics early on but they kept things serious for almost the entire match. The first half was solid but when they just let things go crazy I really enjoyed the match. If you'e going to go spot crazy at least make it really entertaining and fun to watch. They did this hear and what we got was easy to sit through and something that I don't want to criticize. Sure some people won't like it their reasons for not liking it will make total sense. When a match entertains me I really don't care how smartly worked it was or if some things made sense. It's not easy for a match to overcome that but I feel like this match did. I ended up not really caring about all of the faults it had. 
****1/2*


*Kyle Matthews (0-0) vs. Jon Davis (0-1)
*
It was a squash but it was too long to be a great squash. I'm sure Mathews got some offense in but it wasn't much and his limited offense was very ineffective. 
***


*Bobby Fish (1-4) w/AR Fox vs. Sami Callihan (3-2)*

Both guys have finishing submissions that target the leg so there was a ton of leg work. There was also a ton of stiffness which came to no surprise. I won't call the match great but it was worked in a more intelligent way then anything else on the card. At this point I believe the crowd was totally burnt out as this was near the end of the second show of the day. I'm surprised Sami wasn't more over with the crowd when there were a ton of CZW fans in the crowd. Everything worked well enough and they had a really good, but unspectacular match.
****1/2 *



_Open the Freedom Gate Championship Match:_
*Johnny Gargano(c) vs. Ricochet*

This was suppossed to be a pretty big deal. Gabe made these guys into indy wrestling stars and this was their chance to show everyone how good they were. In a couple years they went from being in the opening matches to main eventing a show that was a pretty big deal. It's a shame that this went so poorly. I don't know exactly what happened with Gargano but I know he left the Arena in an ambulance and I know that he was far from 100% for most of the match. Honestly I'm not sure how he even made it through the match since at times it didn't seem like he was able to move. 

I guess they could have called an audible in the match and worked the match differently but Gargano tried to tough it out and work the match as planned. And he just couldn't. Ricochet did his best but it wasn't enough to make this good. Gargano was barely able to walk out of the ring and minutes before he was taking huge bumps. 

Under different circumstances this would have been amazing. I wish the crowd had been a little quicker to catch on to the injury (myself included) because they shit all over the match. And if Gargano hadn't been hurt it would have been justified. Instead they probably all felt like asses when they realized the guy wrestled a match when he could barely walk. I'm just glad the injury wasn't more serious. 
*NO RATING* 


*Sabu vs. Justin Credible*

This was honestly pretty terrible. It was fun at the time because it was the last match at the Arena and they got two ECW guys. Unless you are feeling insanely nostalgic (which I was in the front row) I don't see how you could enjoy this. Nothing they did looked very good and it went too long. 
**1/2*​

The rest of the Tribute wasn't all that great either. Again it was fun at the time but going back and watching it wasn't very impressive. I will say that Callihan cut a really good promo. 

I wish the DVD had kept rolling for a few more minutes because I thought the ending was one of the weirder, in a good way, moments that I can remember. After the lights went to black everyone cleared out of the ring and the lights eventually came back on. The show was over, nobody was around the ring, and nobody left. I want to say "Fade to Black" by Metallica was played and everyone just stood there. It was the end of the Arena and it just seemed like everyone was lingering there for as long as possible. Everyone eventually filed out but man, that was such a bizarre feeling but I remember that feeling more than anything that happened that night.

This really isn't a very good show. Gargano's injury really is to blame for that though. Had the main event lived up to it's potential this could have been a much better show.


----------



## RKing85

Empty arenas with no fans worked out great for AWA back in the day.

Oh wait..........


----------



## Lane

I kinda posted a music vid of Beyonds last show a few pages back where theres fans packing the upstairs....


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

sXeMope said:


> I finally got (some) of the PWG order I placed back in *March*.


Where do you live? Timbuktu? :lol


----------



## Groovemachine

Seven Levels of Hate - the Pearce/Cabana feud. Anyone know which matches are worth checking out, if any?


----------



## FITZ

Groovemachine said:


> Seven Levels of Hate - the Pearce/Cabana feud. Anyone know which matches are worth checking out, if any?



Most of the matches are good, a couple I thought were pretty great. I would say the whole thing is worth watching, just don't watch the doc. The last match in the series is pretty great and I want t say the first match they had in Boston was also pretty awesome. Those were the best two of the series but most of the matches are really good (minus maybe the first match of the series).


----------



## Platt

So for all my usual complaining about Highspots they got my BF order to me before anyone else has even shipped theirs.

I am quite annoyed with ROH though it turns out that the two nights of Pursuit are pre-orders despite not saying so anywhere on their website. So my whole order is being held up for god knows how long.


----------



## RKing85

shipping time has never been a problem for me with highspots. It's always just their shipping costs. Placed my highspots order Monday evening and when I checked my e-mail Tuesday morning it said my order had already been shipped.

My first page of my e-mail is nothing but Black Friday wrestling order confirmation, paypal order confirmations, shipped out confirmations, etc. haha


----------



## mobyomen

I just ordered PWG Threemendous III from the Dragongateusa website. All their PWG dvds are $10. I've became a big PWG fan after watching 3 of their DVDS I've bought from highspots.com and I heard this one was great. What are your opinions on this event? Looking forward to watching it as soon as it arrives.


----------



## Groovemachine

Check out the Official Star Ratings thread for a bunch of reviews, but in a nutshell, Threemendous III is generally thought of as one of the top PWG shows. Main event 3 way ladder match is often considered one of the best in company history.


----------



## FITZ

Platt said:


> So for all my usual complaining about Highspots they got my BF order to me before anyone else has even shipped theirs.
> 
> I am quite annoyed with ROH though it turns out that the two nights of Pursuit are pre-orders despite not saying so anywhere on their website. So my whole order is being held up for god knows how long.


Well I don't have my order yet from Highspots and I placed it on Thanksgiving. and I live in the US....

So I just checked and it looks like 2 of the DVDs I ordered aren't in stock anymore which makes me think the hold up is due to them not having the DVDs to ship to me. I don't know why they would send me a message telling me there was a problem though but I'm thinking that's my problem.


----------



## smitlick

Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> Well I don't have my order yet from Highspots and I placed it on Thanksgiving. and I live in the US....
> 
> So I just checked and it looks like 2 of the DVDs I ordered aren't in stock anymore which makes me think the hold up is due to them not having the DVDs to ship to me. I don't know why they would send me a message telling me there was a problem though but I'm thinking that's my problem.


They contacted me last week about a similar issue so I'm sure theyll do the same.





sXeMope said:


> I finally got (some) of the PWG order I placed back in March. ASW 9, TEN, Is Your Body Ready, and BOLA 2013. Was really looking forward to watching them but as time has gone by it's kind of died. Kind of like Gabes DVD releases. I'll watch eventually but it's no longer on my priority list.
> 
> I'm making my way through AIW Girls Night Out 8 currently and I'm just gonna go out on a limb here and say that most, if not all of Crazy Mary Dobson's bookings come because of her relationship with Pondo/Pondo having a lot of friends.


I didn't think this was debated. Although she has improved and is getting in much better shape.


----------



## FITZ

I'm not too concerned with Highspots. They'll take care of it I'm sure. 

So I never watched the last two matches to PWG ASW 9 Night 2 and I finally got around to watching them. Bucks/Dojo Bros was awesome as expected. I personally loved the main event. Like I haven't enjoyed an indy match that much in a while. Sure there are plenty of flaws in the match as there is some blatant no selling but when the match is entertaining and tells a great story I don't care about any of that. When your reaction after a match is being furious with the heel and you want to give the face a hug they must have done something right. Knowing Drake's story and seeing how much punishment he took during the match and the night before made it impossible for him not to play an effective sympathetic face. Cole was obviously a great heel and held up his end. 

So in summary, the match was great and if you don't like it fuck you (that's not serious by the way).


----------



## THECHAMPION

PWG should go long in the matches that should go long. 

And cut the matches that shouldn't.

The opener of Matt Rushmore is a good example of when they should curtail a match's length.

That match wildly overstayed it's welcome. 

But not one is complaining when something like Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros pushes thirty.


----------



## sXeMope

http://twitter.com/RichardsWesley/status/408789951556239360

Woah...


----------



## Lane

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## FITZ

Well shit. 

I bet his plane ticket was already paid for.... 

Who would think that the show Chris Hero and Davey Richards are wrestling on the night of Final Battle isn't ROH. And I'm fully aware that Hero could be the mystery partner at Final Battle as I think it's possible to wrestle on both shows if he makes sure he opens one card and goes on late for the other. It might be possible, I've made the drive in under 2 hours.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Daamn. 

CZW really pulling out all the stops. _(at least on paper)_



> Gabe Sapolsky ‏@BookItGabe 5 h
> @RichardsWesley see you at CZW. Should be interesting.



*CZW project continues: *










*CZW High Stakes IV: Sky's The Limit
30/01/2010
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*Singles match*
Devon Moore vs. Lucky - 1,50 / 5,00

*Tag Team match*
Spanish Armada vs. Ryan McBride & Rich Swann - 1,25 / 5,00

*Singles match*
Eddie Kingston vs. Nick Gage - 1,50 / 5,00

*Singles match*
JC Bailey vs. xOMGx - DUD

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Singles match*
Drake Younger vs. B-Boy - 3,75 / 5,00

*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Singles match*
Greg Excellent vs. Drew Blood - 1,25 / 5,00

*Singles match*
Scotty Vortekz vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 2,25 / 5,00

*High Stakes Tag Team match*
Necro Butcher & Danny Havoc vs. Switchblade Conspiracy - 3,50 / 5,00

*CZW World Tag Team Championship: Sky's The Limit Tag Team match*
The Best Around vs. Sabian & Eddie Kingston - 2,50 / 5,00

*Average Value = 2.0*
*Next: Fan Appreciation Show & 11th Anniversary (13/02/2010)*​


----------



## Mattyb2266

And we now have Willie Mack added to cage of death...

This will actually be my first time seeing him live so I'm cool with this.

Edit: Mack will be replacing Conley in the scramble due to an injury.


----------



## FITZ

> CZW *Jr.* Heavyweight Championship: Singles match
> *Greg Excellent* vs. Drew Blood - 1,25 / 5,00


How is this possible?


----------



## Chismo

I'm pumped for Hero/Gulak. Hopefully they let Gulak call the match, though. :kobe7


----------



## Lane

Greg used to a do a full figured jr heavyweight gimmick.


----------



## Bruce L

Well, look at that. Still have some ROH DVDs for sale.


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1-27-2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251396327322?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2 *(12-9-2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251396327448?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2-16-2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251396327620?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: Finale *(3-4-2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251396327777?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4-18-2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251396327963?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned II *(6-7-2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251396328119?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Seventh Anniversary Show *(3-21-2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251396328255?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Even Flow

:mark:


----------



## KingCrash

Seems like there's something to like about every match at COD this year except for the Cage itself and Excellent vs. Fright Train. Like that scramble with Mack in now instead of Conley.








So yeah, he's going to be behind Cole after Final Battle.


----------



## Lane

KingCrash said:


> Seems like there's something to like about every match at COD this year except for the Cage itself and *Excellent vs. Fright Train*. Like that scramble with Mack in now instead of Conley.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, he's going to be behind Cole after Final Battle.


:daniels


----------



## RKing85

haha. that finger image is awesome.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW Cerebral 2013*

1. Shane Strickland vs Latin Dragon
**

2. David Starr & JT Dunn vs Caleb Konley & Shane Hollister
**3/4

3. Biff Busick vs Greg Excellent
**

4. AR Fox vs Chris Dickinson
***

5. Lucky 13 vs Ron Mathis
**3/4

6. Kimber Lee & Shanna vs Christina Von Eerie & Neveah
**1/4

7. Azrieal vs Ruckus vs Amasis vs John Silver
**3/4

8. Alex Colon vs Andrew Everett
***

9. Matt Tremont vs Joe Gacy
***​


----------



## sXeMope

I read that the American Wolves have been announced for a Dreameave show happening in February. Perhaps John Cahill and Eric Philbin won't be permanent fixtures in NXT after all. I feel like people made too big a deal of that anyways. Nothing really came of QT Marshall and Santana Garrett's NXT matches.


----------



## KingCrash

Well they're supposed to be doing some sort of trial period down in NXT until March to see if WWE wants to sign them so until a decision it seems they're allowed to do indy dates. Plus even if they were signed it takes a couple of months to get all the tests and paperwork done so whatever dates they already booked they would be able to fulfill.


----------



## Lane

Dreamwave also announced AJ STYLES for the show. Balls out come Feb. He will be wrestling Christian Rose.


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> Well they're supposed to be doing some sort of trial period down in NXT until March to see if WWE wants to sign them so until a decision it seems they're allowed to do indy dates. Plus even if they were signed it takes a couple of months to get all the tests and paperwork done so whatever dates they already booked they would be able to fulfill.


Valid point. I thought I read that WWE didn't want them taking any more indy dates after Final Battle though. Not sure if it's true though.



Lane said:


> Dreamwave also announced AJ STYLES for the show. Balls out come Feb. He will be wrestling Christian Rose.


That sounds great, although TNA will probably be cunts about it and not allow it on the DVD release. I've been wanting to see more of Rose. Only seen his match/promo from Hostile Intentions 2013 but he's got a slight Jon Moxley feel to him. Also the 13 year old scene kid in me reallllly wants his hair.


----------



## theanticanadian

Picked this up at their show in Parlin NJ last night, after hoping to go to the event last month but not being able to get there. Really impressed with these guys so far. It's nice to have a local indy fed I can really get into again.

Anyway, the review:

Brandon Kirk vs Myke Quest: 6/10. A solid opening match. Quest is apparently a former Jersey J-Cup winner, as mentioned by the commentators, but I don't really remember him from anywhere. Speaking of, first thing i noticed was how good it looked and sounded - good video, clear commentary. A nice change from picking up an indy DVD where you can't hear the commentators, or the video is shotty and out of focus half the time. Very impressed. Anyway, fun opening match. I think Kirk could be pretty awesome (he faced Matt Striker last night) once he gets some more experience.

Down Boyz vs Lafu: (can't really rate this one) Lafu looks to be Lucifer Darksyde doing the Kamala gimmick. They had a woman talk about his backstory, but she had a weird way of speaking and I found myself not caring. This was nothing more than a squash, with Lafu destroying the Down Boyz. Worth checking out, if just for Lafu's finisher.

Sexual Appetite vs Glitz & Glamour: 5/10 A pretty good tag team match with four guys I've never seen much of before. I've heard of Glitz & Glamour (Jarrett Foster & Steve Sterling) but haven't seen them. The other two guys I didn't know. A nice back and forth match, and the star of it was Foster with his heel tactics - very effective at being a dick.

Al Snow vs Jeff Cannonball: 6.5/10 Here's where the fun starts. If you've seen Cannonball before, you know he's a pretty good hardcore wrestler. With him facing Snow, I expected some kind of hardcore wrestling. However, what I got was a pleasant surprise. The match was a bit of comedy match, with Al Snow's interactions with Head, a fake chair shot a la Eddie Guerrero, and more. A real fun match, and Snow looked like he was in great shape.

Ice Pick & Mustang vs Jack Spades & Too Hot Steve Scott: 4/10. Based on my knowledge of indy wrestling, I'm going to bet this is the match they put on after intermission to get people to start wrapping up the autographs with the "names" and get back to their seats. Not a terrible match, but not up to the level of everything that came before it. The star of this match was Steve Scott. His douchey taunts towards Ice Pick while working over Mustang added a fun element to an otherwise drab match. (Not sure I see much potential in Jack Spades at all...)

Ricky Reyes vs Bandido Jr: 8/10. Match of the night. Reyes and Bandido Jr wrestled for JCW's Extreme Championship. Bandido impressed the hell out of me. I've seen some of his CZW work and always thought he was good, but this match showed why the company seems to have so much faith in him. Before the match they cut back to when Bandido won the belt in a tournament, and Reyes attacked him, which lead to the match. Nice to put that in for fans (like me) who are just starting with the company with this DVD. 

Main event: The Playas Club vs Shane Helms & Frightmare: 7.5/10. Every time I see him, I always find myself saying that I love Frightmare. What a fun wrestler. He and Hurricane make for an interesting tag team. Very good tag match, with a good blend of grappling, high flying action, and a few comedy spots thrown in. Playas Club seem to be JCW's top ranked heel tag team, and with good reason. They are good at the arrogant heel characters, and both pretty damn good in the ring. At one point Nicky Oceans hit Hurricane with a very cool Death Valley Driver that may have been the move of the night. A good way to close out a fun show.

Bonus Match: Mike Quackenbush vs Jigsaw: 7/10. This is a match from the old Jersey J-cup tournaments they had about 10 years ago. A fun treat for Chikara fans who might want the DVD to see Frightmare. A good match between Quack and Jigsaw, who never fail to entertain when they work together. The other DVD they had for sale had a CM Punk bonus match... it looks like they're going to do bonus matches with each DVD, which is pretty cool.

Overall thoughts: Event: 7/10. Still being pleasantly surprised by this company. And with their announcement last night of bringing Jake the Snake Roberts in for two events in January, I'm definitely going to check out more of them in the next few months. A good show with only one match that I wouldn't rewatch (the tag match with Scott/Spades vs Mustang/Ice Pick) and a few matches I plan on ripping and putting into my playlist that I shuffle through whenever I feel like throwing wrestling on for a while. With 4 very entertaining matches, good video quality, and really good commentary (the play by play guy in particular was excellent for this level) I would definitely say its worth checking out.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> Valid point. I thought I read that WWE didn't want them taking any more indy dates after Final Battle though. Not sure if it's true though.
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds great, although TNA will probably be cunts about it and not allow it on the DVD release. I've been wanting to see more of Rose. Only seen his match/promo from Hostile Intentions 2013 but he's got a slight Jon Moxley feel to him. Also the 13 year old scene kid in me reallllly wants his hair.


TNA might not have any say over that. 

From PWInsider:



> Unless something changes over the next few days, AJ Styles will be leaving TNA for the first time since the company was founded in 2002 next week.
> 
> Styles' current contract extension expires on 12/16, PWInsider.com has confirmed. As of 12/17, he is a free agent and has already begun to accept independent bookings via his long-time agent Bill Behrens at [email protected].
> 
> As PWInsider.com has reported for months, Styles and TNA have been far apart on money. The two sides did not really begin negotiating until Styles' last long-term deal was close to expiring and signed a two month extension in order to continue working together while they attempted to seal a new deal.
> 
> Unfortunately, the two sides just couldn't make a deal happen. We have heard that it was a situation where TNA just wasn't able to offer Styles what he had been earning and he, feeling correctly that he had been a big part of the heart and soul of the company, would not agree to take a lesser deal. The situation put both sides in between a rock and a hard place, leading to the breakdown between sides.
> 
> In a lot of ways, Styles' exit has sent a bad signal to other TNA "originals" who have deals coming up as the message being sent is that the company, which has been cutting corners, will play hardball financially even at the cost of losing their own homegrown players. Styles was one of the company's legitimate main eventers who had been been with the company as it evolved and matured, becoming the centerpiece for the X-Division before evolving into a legitimate main eventer. While he wasn't the draw that Sting was during Sting's heyday in WCW, Styles was very similar to Sting in that he was closely branded as a TNA star and as someone who was loyal to the company - just as Sting was when World Championship Wrestling existed.
> 
> Styles officially finished up with the company last week at the Impact tapings in Orlando, Florida with appearances for episodes that will air in early 2014.
> 
> Styles is already moving forward with outside projects. He has an autobiography set to be released in the first quarter of 2014 and will be making an appearance next year as part of a talking tour in the UK. Initial dates for that tour had been announced but the tour will be pushed back as Diamond Dallas Page had already scheduled a similar tour for the same time period and the decision was made that it wasn't right to compete with something already scheduled.



I'm not sure what exactly AJ Styles would do if he leaves TNA but I think it would be good to have him doing indy shows for however long he wants to do them. There are certainly a lot of fresh matches for him to be in as he really hasn't had that much interaction with a lot of the current bigger names in indy wrestling. 

He might be able to go Mexico or Japan for as long as he wants so this might not really mean anything on the indy scene but if he doesn't go that route I think it's good news.


----------



## sXeMope

Woah. That's crazy. Of all the people who would leave TNA I really never saw AJ to be one of those. I see him going back eventually though. For the time being though it opens up so many doors to great matches, and AJ is another vet who the new generation of guys could learn a lot from. I Hope he stays away from WWE though in any case.


----------



## Even Flow

Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> I'm not sure what exactly AJ Styles would do if he leaves TNA but I think it would be good to have him doing indy shows for however long he wants to do them. There are certainly a lot of fresh matches for him to be in as he really hasn't had that much interaction with a lot of the current bigger names in indy wrestling.
> 
> He might be able to go Mexico or Japan for as long as he wants so this might not really mean anything on the indy scene but if he doesn't go that route I think it's good news.


I think it's a possible him going to work for AAA, since Konnan books the shows. If he ends up in Japan, it'll be interesting to see where he ends up. I don't think he'll go back to ROH either. If Gabe managed to book him for DGUSA/EVOLVE i'd be surprised too.


----------



## FITZ

PWG might be able to get him for a couple of shows if the scheduling works out. He worked for them regularly and I think it was only the fact that TNA wouldn't let his matches be on DVD that they stopped booking him. 

Yeah I don't see him going to ROH because I don't see him signing a contract and committing to working with them and the current ROH doesn't seem too big on paying a lot of money to bring in a big name for only a single show.

No idea what kind of relationship he has with Gabe but I don't really see Gabe wanting to pay him. Gabe would certainly do it for the right price though because AJ is a guy that would attract viewers and Gabe only has a handful of non Japanese guys that I think have that ability.


----------



## Even Flow

I forgot about PWG. I wouldn't mind seeing him back for a few shows, or more frequently if the money's right.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

wXw Germany are having some pretty nice Christmas sales on their site:

10 DVD's for 100€. (save 33%)
3 DVD's for 35€. (save 22%)
Shirt & DVD for 25€ (save 19%)
Mixed Bag: 5 Mystery DVD's for 29€.

Put some random DVD's in the cart to checkout how much shipping to here costs from Germany and it's only 6€. :mark: 
Might as well order something later this month. They have all CZW DVD's from 2009 onwards it seems.

On topic of AJ Styles after TNA, I could definitely see him go to Japan or Mexico for a while. He has so much more options (and probably better) in there than in the US.


----------



## Even Flow

Matt Hardy vs Adam Page has been added to Final Battle.

Nigel's said that Eddie's partner won't be revealed until Final Battle.


----------



## KingCrash

I think Styles will bump around the indies and Japan for a bit but I can't see him never showing up in TNA again considering long-term there's really no good options for AJ besides TNA. Samoa Joe must be looking over his shoulder.


----------



## seabs

*AJ would probably make better money working Japan and some Indy dates between tours anyway. New Japan would pick him up I'm almost certain of.

If he doesn't resign then just WOW at how dire TNA's position must be.*


----------



## KingCrash

Well I can understand TNA not wanting to pay AJ as much considering really no one draws there, they are under a money crunch and the options are limited, but just like when they started the MEM angle before having guys under contract you'd think they would have worked out a deal before doing this angle. 

BTW, this has nothing to do with anything, but I'm watching Ian and Axl Rotten on classic wrestling on ESPNClassic.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Last Chancery

AAW has Davey vs. Jimmy Jacobs this month. Can't remember them facing off too many times, if ever, and I've certainly never seen it. I like Davey in AAW, as he's more grounded and less prone to bullshit, and Jimmy always brings his A game. Should be interesting.

They're also rerunning Steen vs. Hollister for the title, which I'm not particularly keen on, but whatever. In my mind, Hollister looked like too big a bitch the last match for him to even have a chance in this upcoming rematch, but unless Steen plans on making it back in January, then I can see Shane winning it back.


----------



## Even Flow

Last Chancery said:


> They're also rerunning Steen vs. Hollister for the title, which I'm not particularly keen on, but whatever. In my mind, Hollister looked like too big a bitch the last match for him to even have a chance in this upcoming rematch, but unless Steen plans on making it back in January, then I can see Shane winning it back.


I think Steen will be sticking around, otherwise they wouldn't have made him champion. Plus he said on the last Weekend Escapades, he had fun at AAW.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

AAW put me on a downer when I saw the results for the last show. Didn't see that coming. Nor do I even think it was the right decision.



Spoiler: what I mean



Steen winning the world championship. Bah. Hollister should have gotten the rub.


----------



## sXeMope

Depends where they go with it from here IMO. I see what you mean and can agree to an extent, but perhaps the ultimate payoff in the end will have a greater effect than if they did it right away.


----------



## Obfuscation

That's what I'm gonna hope for with the prospected rematch looming. I just wonder how many bookings Steen will continue to take from AAW. Would like him to stick around regardless. Only, I'm a fan of the company trying to build up the "other" talented names out there.


----------



## Even Flow

Steen mentions at the end, that he's going to be filming more Kevin Steen Show's with the following in the next week or so:

Hero
Kingston
Homicide
Matt Hardy
Jimmy Jacobs


----------



## KingCrash

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> That's what I'm gonna hope for with the prospected rematch looming. I just wonder how many bookings Steen will continue to take from AAW. Would like him to stick around regardless. Only, I'm a fan of the company trying to build up the "other" talented names out there.


Well I think they could use the second match to build up Hollister because let's face it, everyone expected Hollister to win over Steen the first time. Now that Steen's the champ and there's a little more interest in the match maybe they'll at the very least give Hollister enough to let him shine and at the most give him the tittle back but in a way where Steen has an excuse for coming back and getting in there with other guys.


----------



## Platt

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> Steen mentions at the end, that he's going to be filming more Kevin Steen Show's with the following in the next week or so:
> 
> Hero
> Kingston
> Homicide
> Matt Hardy
> Jimmy Jacobs


:mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Just finished up watching the disc one of the new Hero shoot, and I gotta say this has been excellent show far. so many great storirs from FCW/NXT. I don't know about you guys but I think it's always fun and interesting to hear what goes on behind the scenes.


----------



## Mattyb2266

SANTA MOX said:


> Just finished up watching the disc one of the new Hero shoot, and I gotta say this has been excellent show far. so many great storirs from FCW/NXT. I don't know about you guys but I think it's always fun and interesting to hear what goes on behind the scenes.


I'm about an hour into disc one and it is very good so far. Can't watch too much in one sitting though. Same with the ultraviolent round table, loved the interview but it took me 5 days to get through it.


----------



## Even Flow

SANTA MOX said:


> Just finished up watching the disc one of the new Hero shoot, and I gotta say this has been excellent show far. so many great storirs from FCW/NXT. I don't know about you guys but I think it's always fun and interesting to hear what goes on behind the scenes.


I can't wait until mine gets here.

RF still hasn't sent my Black Friday order


----------



## Snapdragon

ROH just announced Andrew Everett for this years Top Prospect Tournament


----------



## Even Flow

Didn't Gabe do something similar years ago, when he was booking ROH? iirc wasn't it The Top of the Class trophy? :side:


----------



## FITZ

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> I can't wait until mine gets here.
> 
> RF still hasn't sent my Black Friday order


Glad I'm not the only one with the same problem.



Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> Didn't Gabe do something similar years ago, when he was booking ROH? iirc wasn't it The Top of the Class trophy? :side:


Top of the Class was for ROH students. None of which were very good and they just wrestled these terrible short matches for the stupid trophy. What ROH is doing now, in theory, would be much better as they're bringing in a bunch of fresh "prospects" to see how everyone does.


----------



## Concrete

2CW has announced AJ Styles will be wrestling a their 100th show on March 14th. So there's that.


----------



## Snapdragon

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> Didn't Gabe do something similar years ago, when he was booking ROH? iirc wasn't it The Top of the Class trophy? :side:


Top of the Class Trophy was a trophy for the ROH students to fight over. Which is a stupid idea in itself because it automatically segregated them away from the main roster. But even the Trophy winner would be rewarded with 1 minute squash matches vs roster guys like Brent Albright.


----------



## sXeMope

My RF order still hasn't shipped either. He probably has a lot of orders. I'm still expecting to have my order messed up though.

SMV has all 4 nights of the Triangle League, and Carnage Cup. May have to pick up the Triangle League. Will probably torrent Carnage Cup.


Anyone have any Dreamwave suggestions? I wanna check out some of their stuff. I'm thinking about getting the Double Shot Weekend because it's 2-for-1 and maybe Anniversary IV but any suggestions would be great.
--------------




> RING OF HONOR: YEAR THREE (3 DISC DVD)
> 
> 2004 was a turbulent year for Ring of Honor, but also one of growth & change. From first-time travels to Chicago & St. Paul, to the rise of Austin Aries and the debut of legends like Mick Foley & Ricky Steamboat, it was twelve full months of excitement and, as always the best wrestling on the planet.
> 
> The Joe / Punk Trilogy, the return of Low Ki & the Rottweilers, Jushin Liger, the Pure Title; it was a year full of enduring matches, memories, and moments, and this first ever THREE disc DVD set collects 19 of those. From Instant Classics like Joe / Punk II to hidden gems like the Rottweilers vs GenNext and everything in between, This is ROH: YEAR THREE!!
> 
> Disc 1
> 1. The Second City Saints vs. The Prophecy...The Battle Lines Are Drawn 1/10/04
> 2. AJ Styles vs. CM Punk (ROH Pure Title Tournament Finals)...Second Anniversary Show 2/14/04
> 3. Samoa Joe vs. Jay Briscoe (ROH World Title Steel Cage Match)...At Our Best 3/13/04
> 4. CM Punk vs. Bryan Danielson...ROH Reborn Stage One 4/23/04
> 5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. CM Punk & Colt Cabana (World Tag Team Title Match)...ROH Reborn Stage Two 4/24/04
> 6. Spanky vs. Homicide...Round Robin Challenge III 5/15/04
> 7. Mark Briscoe vs Colt Cabana vs Austin Aries vs Homicide vs Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe (Survival of the Fittest Finals)...Survival of the Fittest 6/24/04
> 8. Doug Williams vs. Alex Shelley (ROH Pure Title Tournament Finals)...ROH Reborn Completion 7/17/04
> 
> Disc 2
> 9. Samoa Joe & The Briscoe Brothers vs. Homicide & The Havana Pitbulls...ROH Reborn Completion 7/17/04
> 10. Dan Maff & BJ Whitmer vs. CM Punk & Ace Steel (Chicago Street Fight)...Death Before Dishonor II Part 2 7/24/04
> 11. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Low Ki & Homicide...Testing the Limit 8/7/04
> 12. Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries (Two Out Of Three Falls)...Testing the Limit 8/7/04
> 13. Mick Foley makes his ROH debut...Glory By Honor III 9/11/04
> 
> Disc 3
> 14. Samoa Joe vs. CM Punk (ROH World Title Match)...Joe vs. Punk II 10/16/04
> 15. Rocky Romero & Ricky Reyes vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans (World Tag Team Title Match)...Weekend of Thunder Night 1 11/5/04
> 16. CM Punk & Ace Steel vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (No DQ Match)...Weekend of Thunder Night 2 11/6/04
> 17. Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs. Jushin Liger & Samoa Joe...Weekend of Thunder Night 2 11/6/04
> 18. Homicide vs. Bryan Danielson...All Star Extravaganza II 12/4/04
> 19. Samoa Joe vs. Austin Aries (ROH World Title Match)...Final Battle 2004 12/26/04


http://www.rohwrestling.com/product/ring-honor-year-three-3-disc-dvd


----------



## KingCrash

Snapdragon said:


> ROH just announced Andrew Everett for this years Top Prospect Tournament


Finally a guy I actually want to see in there, though to be fair I haven't seen Daly in anything. Rowe was mediocre during the Road To Greatness shows, Hollis as been the same in his tag matches and Cheeseburger is a joke.

And



Spoiler: LOLROH


----------



## theanticanadian

KingCrash said:


> Finally a guy I actually want to see in there, though to be fair I haven't seen Daly in anything. Rowe was mediocre during the Road To Greatness shows, Hollis as been the same in his tag matches and Cheeseburger is a joke.
> 
> And
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: LOLROH


I've seen Daly a bunch on times. He's pretty damn good. I'm shocked it's taken him this long to get a shot with ROH.


----------



## RKing85

MY rf order got shipped yesterday apparently.

SmartMark and WWE orders arrived today. So it begins. See you in a few weeks outside world.


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Well I think they could use the second match to build up Hollister because let's face it, everyone expected Hollister to win over Steen the first time. Now that Steen's the champ and there's a little more interest in the match maybe they'll at the very least give Hollister enough to let him shine and at the most give him the tittle back but in a way where Steen has an excuse for coming back and getting in there with other guys.


The logistics of making the rematch are there on full display. It's all a matter if they act on them or abandon the Hollister era for a Steen run vs the midwest talent the promotion has to offer. Both have their appeal, but I'm not gonna lie - Didn't expect Hollister's reign to be over already. I "get" the Steen idea, yet, not entirely on board at the expense.


----------



## Platt

RF is always terrible for shipping I always email after about 10 days and it's usually then out in the next 2 or 3. His reply to me at the weekend promised me I would have them before Christmas so hopefully both will ship in the next few days.

I also finally got to the bottom of my ROH problem, after a week and 3 emails they finally admitted to me that the Pursuit shows (which are pre-order but not listed as such) won't be shipping to January so they kindly offered to ship the rest first


----------



## THECHAMPION

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> Steen mentions at the end, that he's going to be filming more Kevin Steen Show's with the following in the next week or so:
> 
> *Hero
> Kingston*
> Homicide
> Matt Hardy
> Jimmy Jacobs


As great as these could be, how much greater would they be if Steen could talk them into doing a show together?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Shamefully admit that it took me this long to order wrestling DVD's for the first time in my life. 

Took advantage of the 3 DVD's for 35€ deal from wXw's online shop and ordered:
- Inside the Triangle: Documentary about the BJW, CZW & wXw Tour
- SMV Best On The Indies: The Drake Younger Story part 1
- wXw DVD: The American Dragon - Bryan Danielson

Should've probably asked this before ordering anything but are the DVD's usually region locked? Like will they play in a normal DVD player or PS3?


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> RF is always terrible for shipping I always email after about 10 days and it's usually then out in the next 2 or 3. His reply to me at the weekend promised me I would have them before Christmas so hopefully both will ship in the next few days.
> 
> I also finally got to the bottom of my ROH problem, after a week and 3 emails they finally admitted to me that the Pursuit shows (which are pre-order but not listed as such) won't be shipping to January so they kindly offered to ship the rest first


In the past RF has been quite fast when posting my DVD's. Think the longest i've had to wait before they've shipped them was just over a week. But obviously tomorrow, it'll be 2 weeks since most people did their Black Friday orders and with xmas around the corner, everyone will want their order before xmas.



THECHAMPION said:


> As great as these could be, how much greater would they be if Steen could talk them into doing a show together?


I don't think it's upto Steen, it's upto Highspots. And besides, i'd rather watch 5 Kevin Steen shows than 4.


----------



## smitlick

SANTA MOX said:


> Shamefully admit that it took me this long to order wrestling DVD's for the first time in my life.
> 
> Took advantage of the 3 DVD's for 35€ deal from wXw's online shop and ordered:
> - Inside the Triangle: Documentary about the BJW, CZW & wXw Tour
> - SMV Best On The Indies: The Drake Younger Story part 1
> - wXw DVD: The American Dragon - Bryan Danielson
> 
> Should've probably asked this before ordering anything but are the DVD's usually region locked? Like will they play in a normal DVD player or PS3?


Nah pretty much all the Indies are region free. The only issue you might have with your order is that the commentary might be in German.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

smitlick said:


> Nah pretty much all the Indies are region free. The only issue you might have with your order is that the commentary might be in German.


Ok thanks! Don't really care about the commentary so it's not a big deal.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> Kevin Steen ‏@FightSteenFight
> 
> I can't thank @steveaustinBSR enough for having me on his podcast! What an honor. It drops tomorrow, hope everyone gives it a listen!
> 
> Steve Austin ‏@steveaustinBSR
> @FightSteenFight Nice talking to you today. Good luck and safe travels. #audiowhoopass #steveaustinshow


Really cool.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

What's the deal between Hero and Kingston anyways?

Looks like my order has been shipped. Should probably be here in a couple of days.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Charm City Challenge Review
*
Eddie Edwards vs. Adam Page - ***1/4.* Another bland match from Page. He's just bland. Nothing he does is "cool" or interesting and he never stands out. He looked promising after his match w/ Lethal last year but since then he hasn't done anything noteworthy. Heard good reviews about his match with Taven which is in the next show IIRC, hopefully it's good.

Outlaw Inc. vs. BLK Out -* *. *Why Kingston is so bad in ROH? 

Matt Taven(c) vs. Cedric Alexander (World TV Title) - ****.* Tons of fun but once again the finish sucked balls. Delirious, you're a one lazy booker.

Kevin Steen vs. ACH -* ***.* It seems like I underrated their PWG match as well, I'm just not feeling their chemistry and never gets into their matches. A shame, that's for sure, because I was looking forward to both matches.

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Michael Bennett - ****1/2-***3/4.* What a match. I'm officially sold on Bennett, again. Maria was horrid outside but she couldn't ruin the match for me. Great story and a sleeper match.

reDRagon(c) vs. Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin (World Tag Team Championship) - ****.* Elgin had a pretty bad performance here, he looked clunky and his selling was off. Still Coleman was a very good commentator, reDRagon were great and a nice story was told.

Adam Cole(c) vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title) -* ****.* YESSSS. That was the best ROH match in awhile. Awesome match, Cole looked legit and won cleanly. Great booking.


----------



## Chismo

What happened to Andy Ridge?


----------



## Snapdragon

Chismo said:


> What happened to Andy Ridge?


I think he may have quit. I don't think anyone's seen him since 2012.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sharkboy22

Does anyone have a link to Cole vs O'Reilly from BITW 2012? I haven't seen it since it first aired and I really wanna see it again. I remember loving the heck out of it.


----------



## Even Flow

sharkboy22 said:


> Does anyone have a link to Cole vs O'Reilly from BITW 2012? I haven't seen it since it first aired and I really wanna see it again. I remember loving the heck out of it.


Not allowed to have ROH media on here anymore.


----------



## sharkboy22

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> Not allowed to have ROH media on here anymore.


Really? Why?


----------



## Even Flow

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/media-requests/1046769-what-happen-indy-media-section.html


----------



## sharkboy22

Well fuck ROH then. No wonder their company's in the goddamn toilet. 90% of their fanbase discovered them through some illegal means anyway. They should be glad their shit's up on the net for free so that more people can discover them.


----------



## Lane

Yeah fuck ROH for not wanting people to pirate their shit. What fuck heads.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> Yeah fuck ROH for not wanting people to pirate their shit. What fuck heads.


Perfect.


----------



## Snapdragon

sharkboy22 said:


> Well fuck ROH then. No wonder their company's in the goddamn toilet. 90% of their fanbase discovered them through some illegal means anyway. They should be glad their shit's up on the net for free so that more people can discover them.


Yeah fuck ROH for not wanting to give people all their content for free.

Also nice statistic, I'm sure that is completely true. I always love how everytime someone argues in favor of stealing people's stuff it's always the same "Oh but of course they're going to buy it later they just are stealing it to see if they like it"

Yeah the internet is full of good people who won't constantly steal things and never pay for them right?


----------



## Concrete

Snapdragon said:


> Yeah fuck ROH for not wanting to give people all their content for free.
> 
> Also nice statistic, I'm sure that is completely true. I always love how everytime someone argues in favor of stealing people's stuff it's always the same "Oh but of course they're going to buy it later they just are stealing it to see if they like it"
> 
> Yeah the internet is full of good people who won't constantly steal things and never pay for them right?


Like I get the idea of getting stuff for free BUT that's why companies, such as ROH, put out free stuff online. Like I may or may not steal music and just because I think someone is decent doesn't mean I may or may not keep stealing said music.


----------



## Snapdragon

Well the thing is ROH already has actually a ton of free content online, like way more than they honestly needed to put out.

Their youtube channel has at least 15 free TV episodes from last year, they have a ton of old school matches for Throwback Thursday and you can already get their latest TV show for free on their website.

I have to wonder what more does sharkboy22 want from them in terms in free content. Hell that's more content than pretty much every indy company on the circuit now puts out (except for maybe Beyond wrestling but they've slowed down on free matches recently).

PWG doesn't even allow video recording at their shows nor do they put out free content. I've never heard anyone say "Fuck PWG for not allowing piracy".


----------



## Concrete

Snapdragon said:


> Well the thing is ROH already has actually a ton of free content online, like way more than they honestly needed to put out.
> 
> Their youtube channel has at least 15 free TV episodes from last year, they have a ton of old school matches for Throwback Thursday and you can already get their latest TV show for free on their website.
> 
> I have to wonder what more does sharkboy22 want from them in terms in free content. Hell that's more content than pretty much every indy company on the circuit now puts out (except for maybe Beyond wrestling but they've slowed down on free matches recently).


I was agreeing with you 

And to be fair towards Beyond they have released about 6 matches in the past 2 weeks so they aren't moving too slow


----------



## Snapdragon

Concrete said:


> I was agreeing with you
> 
> And to be fair towards Beyond they have released about 6 matches in the past 2 weeks so they aren't moving too slow


Oh i know, was mainly refering to sharkboy.

Yeah true about Beyond, there was a down period not too long ago but since their last live show they're getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## Obfuscation

Without pirating I wouldn't have bothered with ROH over the last 2 1/2 years. End of an era.


----------



## Lane

Not like they lost anything since you wernt giving them money anyway.


----------



## Obfuscation

DVDs I have in my collection say otherwise.


----------



## Snapdragon

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Without pirating I wouldn't have bothered with ROH over the last 2 1/2 years. End of an era.


Why watch it then?


----------



## Obfuscation

b/c it's wrestling. No harm in downloading something to watch and kill some time with. Not a hard scenario to understand.


----------



## Lane

But complaining about something that you get for free when you're not supposed to and it gets taken down makes a ton of sense.


----------



## Obfuscation

lolwhat


----------



## Concrete

That's the initial reason that the discussion of pirating ROH got brought up. Someone was truly upset at ROH for taking down their material.


----------



## Obfuscation

Exactly why I made the post I did. Lets revel in the enjoyment that was sharkboy's overblown reactions.


----------



## Concrete

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Exactly why I made the post I did. Lets revel in the enjoyment that was sharkboy's overblown reactions.


I think we are all on the same page now haha.


----------



## Obfuscation

Indeed, chief.


----------



## Even Flow

Another 2 names for upcoming Kevin Steen Shows:

Truth Martini
Chuck Taylor


----------



## Snapdragon

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> Another 2 names for upcoming Kevin Steen Shows:
> 
> Truth Martini
> Chuck Taylor


If Truth's is anything like his AOW podcast it will be amazing


----------



## Concrete

I am going to follow up my mention of AJ Styles being at 2CW in March with...

At #100 it'll be AJ Styles vs. Eddie Edwards. TOTALLY cool with this.


----------



## Obfuscation

Chops vs Dropkicks. 

I'm down.


----------



## Groovemachine

*
Beyond Wrestling: Americanrana​*
Latin Dragon vs David Starr vs Shane Strickland vs Sozio - **
~ Starr looked good. Strickland oversells like crazy, Latin Dragon looks emotionless and doesn't really sell.

Drew Gulak vs Chris Dickinson - ***3/4
~ Great arm work from Gulak; wish Dickinson had sold it in that final stretch of strike exchanges. Gulak took a nasty spill to the outside and that seemed to fire him up so we had an intense couple of minutes building towards the finish. Good stuff indeed.

Team Tremendous vs EYFBO vs M1nute Men vs Da Hoodz - **3/4
~ A bit messy but some fun spots. Hurracanrana spot outside to the floor was cool.

Tabarnak De Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole - *
Aaron Epic looked really amateurish, both teams botched various double team moves. Not good.

Colt Cabana vs Jaka - *3/4
~ Dull.

Kevin Steen vs Masada - ***1/2
~ I like seeing this more 'predatory' Steen as we did here, targeting Masada's injured knee throughout. Spots with the spikes were sick, loved Steen adding them into the Sharpshooter. Good match.

Johnny Gargano vs JT Dunn - ***1/2
~ Some very nice chain wrestling in this one. Dunn definitely held his own with Gargano.

AR Fox vs Anthony Stone - **
~ Didn't do much for me. Stone was all kinds of bland.

Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick - ***3/4
~ Stiff war between these two. Very good showing from Busick. Finish was intense. Didn't LOVE it like others have; I dunno, I just wasn't feeling it, I guess. 


None of the matches went very long so at least it's pretty easy to get through. Surprised by those calling it Indy Show of the Year. Everything PWG's put out this year has been better than this. Gulak/Dickinson and Edwards/Busick were great but nothing was outstanding. But this was my first Beyond show and I'd be keen to see more. There's a fun little atmosphere in the building, that's for sure.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Speaking of Beyond the main event for their February show is gonna be Busick vs Steen.


----------



## theanticanadian

Concrete said:


> I am going to follow up my mention of AJ Styles being at 2CW in March with...
> 
> At #100 it'll be AJ Styles vs. Eddie Edwards. TOTALLY cool with this.


I thought Edwards was done with Indy bookings at the end of this year? Maybe I'm wrong.

Also, this got posted yesterday. Pretty good match from the local indy fed I've been getting into lately:


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Supercard of Honor VII*

1. QT Marshall & RD Evans vs Tadarius Thomas & ACH
**3/4

2. Shelton Benjamin vs Mike Bennett
**3/4

3. Jay Lethal vs Michael Elgin
****1/4

4. Team ROH vs SCUM
***1/2

5. Karl Anderson vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

6. Matt Taven vs Adam Cole vs Matt Hardy
**1/2

7. reDRagon vs American Wolves
***3/4

8. Kevin Steen vs Jay Briscoe
****

One of the better ROH shows in a long time. RD Evans though was fantastic and I really hope he continues as a worker in ROH.


*Chikara The Shoulder of Pallas*

1. Saturyne vs Kobald
**

2. The Spectral Envoy vs The Throwbacks vs The Batiri vs The Devastation Corporation
**3/4

3. Amasis vs Ophidian
N/R

4. 3.0, Gran Akuma & Marty Jannetty vs F.I.S.T.
***1/4

5. Archibald Peck vs Tim Donst
**3/4

6. The Colony & Frightmare vs Soldier Ant & The Colony Xtreme Force
***

7. Eddie Kingston vs Hallowicked
***1/4

8. Mike Quackenbush & Jushin Liger vs Jigsaw & The Shard
***3/4



*AAW Point of No Return 2013*

1. Silas Young vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

2. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs Colt Cabana & Juntai Miller
**1/2

3. Lamar Titan vs Rich Swann vs Louis Lyndon
***1/4

4. Tweek Phoenix & Keith Walker vs The Northstache Express
**

5. Shane Hollister vs Sami Callihan
***

6. Saraya Knight, Taylor Made & Miss Natural vs Msserie & Heidi Lovelace
**

7. ACH vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/2

8. Irish Airborne vs Cannon & Fitchett
**3/4

9. Michael Elgin vs Davey Richards
****


*ROH Best In The World 2013*

1. BJ Whitmer vs Mike Bennett
**

2. The American Wolves vs Adrenaline Rush
***

3. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
***

4. Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa
****

5. Matt Taven vs Jay Lethal vs Jimmy Jacobs
**3/4

6. reDRagon vs SCUM vs C&C Wrestle Factory
**

7. Matt Hardy vs Kevin Steen
***1/4

8. Jay Briscoe vs Mark Briscoe
***1/4​


----------



## Concrete

theanticanadian said:


> I thought Edwards was done with Indy bookings at the end of this year? Maybe I'm wrong.


Think that'll only apply to ROH.


----------



## theanticanadian

Concrete said:


> Think that'll only apply to ROH.


Ah, okay. I'm guessing bc they have a TV deal. Thanks.

Since I'm finding myself getting back into indy wrestling, anyone have any good suggestions for companies based out of the Northeast? I know I can just buy DVDs of PWG and stuff, but I'd like to get myself into companies I actually can go see live every now and then too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Can't go wrong with Interspecies Wrestling _(Canada, but they work out of CT too)_

There always is 2CW out there in the New York area.


----------



## theanticanadian

2CW is solid... but I'm not always up for driving like 5 hours to go to a show, and they have a lot of stuff WAY up there at the top of NY state. 

I've been thinking about checking out more of Beyond Wrestling too, as they have shows in my area every now and then. Everyone seems to speak very highly of them.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

theanticanadian said:


> Ah, okay. I'm guessing bc they have a TV deal. Thanks.
> 
> Since I'm finding myself getting back into indy wrestling, anyone have any good suggestions for companies based out of the Northeast? I know I can just buy DVDs of PWG and stuff, but I'd like to get myself into companies I actually can go see live every now and then too.


As you seem to live in New Jersey, why not check out CZW? They're having their biggest event of the year on December 14th at the Flyers Skate Zone in Voorhees.

Dragon Gate USA seems to be in Queens and Brooklyn on February 22nd and 23rd.

Beyond Wrestling has been running shows from Rhode Island area too.

Absolute Intense Wrestling has been running shows from Ohio area.

Family Wrestling Entertainment has been running shows from New York area.

East Coast Wrestling Association has been running shows from Delaware area. 

As far as I know Maryland Championship Wrestling and New York City Wrestling are still doing shows too.


----------



## Groovemachine

smitlick said:


> *ROH Best In The World 2013*
> 
> 4. Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa
> ****



Interesting! Don't think I've seen any sort of hype or praise for this match before. May I ask for your thoughts on the match, what was good about it etc? Looks like I may have to seek it out.


----------



## Obfuscation

It got a mega DUD from me. Now you have to watch it to see where you stand. :hmm:


----------



## Concrete

theanticanadian said:


> 2CW is solid... but I'm not always up for driving like 5 hours to go to a show, and they have a lot of stuff WAY up there at the top of NY state.
> 
> I've been thinking about checking out more of Beyond Wrestling too, as they have shows in my area every now and then. Everyone seems to speak very highly of them.


Where are you is probably a good question. NE is a big area


----------



## theanticanadian

Concrete said:


> Where are you is probably a good question. NE is a big area


Ha, true. Northern NJ, near New York City.


----------



## Concrete

Well then you have a shit town more options than I haha. You've got CZW, DGUSA, NYWC, and PWS(Real hit or miss but mostly miss on this one).


----------



## sXeMope

I think the only reason PWS is so successful is because the promoter has a deep pocket and brings in names.



Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> Can't go wrong with Interspecies Wrestling _(Canada, but they work out of CT too)_
> 
> There always is 2CW out there in the New York area.


ISW mainly runs in CT I think. They're worth checking out if you can make it. I've only ever seen it on DVD, but it feels like a wrestling show in the middle of a mosh pit. Also reminds me of a non-PG Chikara to an extent.



theanticanadian said:


> I've been thinking about checking out more of Beyond Wrestling too, as they have shows in my area every now and then. Everyone seems to speak very highly of them.


Beyond is really fun and easy to get into. They upload a shit ton of free stuff to their YouTube. The matches are not necessarily an example of the live shows but still exposes you to the guys.


----------



## Obfuscation

ISW has only had seven of their shows from Connecticut. Danbury has only recently become more of a "hot bed" for 'em.

The promotion is based out of Quebec.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

w/Leva Bates. Oh shoooot. Something about the way she talks.


----------



## Even Flow

She's grown on me in the past year or so


----------



## Obfuscation

She's a rad character. Fan of her's on that alone. Not always the best in the ring, but she's given me some matches I've dug this year. vs Mia Yim @ SHINE 11 for example.


----------



## Even Flow

They do need to hurry up with the Shine releases too.


----------



## sXeMope

Hayley's Xmas Ecstasy said:


> ISW has only had seven of their shows from Connecticut. Danbury has only recently become more of a "hot bed" for 'em.
> 
> The promotion is based out of Quebec.



Was not aware of that. I've only been following since the show last December with the 4 way LEGO match. They've definitely put more of a focus on CT recently though. They haven't run in Quebec this year to my memory. (Summer Slamtasia was in Ontario somewhere IIRC)


----------



## Obfuscation

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> They do need to hurry up with the Shine releases too.


Def. It seems to be along the lines of the Gabe system. Which is a bummer.



sXeMope said:


> Was not aware of that. I've only been following since the show last December with the 4 way LEGO match. They've definitely put more of a focus on CT recently though. They haven't run in Quebec this year to my memory. (Summer Slamtasia was in Ontario somewhere IIRC)


Yeah, they've hit up Ontario when they return to Canada for their shows as of late. Wonder if the venue in Montreal was closed down and that's why they haven't been back since 2012.


----------



## seabs

Groovemachine said:


> Interesting! Don't think I've seen any sort of hype or praise for this match before. May I ask for your thoughts on the match, what was good about it etc? Looks like I may have to seek it out.


*Perfect example of the downside of trying to remove all piracy on the internet re: ROH. Not siding either way fyi but just pointing out a significant benefit of Indy shows being accessible for free to attract/maintain interest in the product. 

Didn't they stop selling pre 2008 shows too? So you can't buy them from ROH and they don't want you pirating them either?*


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, all of the shows from 2002 - 2009 _(and about one or two from 2010)_ are out of print these days. Leaves you with only the options to pirate or buy off a site that usually won't be ROH's.


----------



## sXeMope

One would think that they'd set up some kind of VOD service for pre-09 shows. They're throwing away money. Especially considering that the early years are held in such high regard. 

RFVideo has a shoot interview with DJ Hyde that's apparently 8+ hours wrong. Jesus..


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> One would think that they'd set up some kind of VOD service for pre-09 shows. They're throwing away money. Especially considering that the early years are held in such high regard.
> 
> RFVideo has a shoot interview with DJ Hyde that's apparently 8+ hours wrong. Jesus..


It's shocking that don't have a way to to access all of their old shows. They really are sitting on a gold mine in their library.


----------



## smitlick

Groovemachine said:


> Interesting! Don't think I've seen any sort of hype or praise for this match before. May I ask for your thoughts on the match, what was good about it etc? Looks like I may have to seek it out.


Yeah the only people Ive seen praise it were Steen & Ciampa themselves on the Steen Show. 

If more people watched the match it would've probably been Ciampas breakout match but I don't even know if Meltzer saw it. Usually his hype would've helped this sort of match. Nonetheless I can see where people will shit on this for being a bit overkill but honestly that's more because of the negativity associated with ROH.

I actually think the match would've been better had they cut some stuff out but the way Elgin puts Ciampa over and brings Ciampa up to his level is amazing. I don't want to go too much into the specifics of the match as I feel that ruining the finish would ruin what IMO was the best part of te match. Also RD Evans is on commentary 

Once you watch the match post in here and we can discuss positives/negatives.

The match is probably on one of the TV episodes if you can't find the show. (Guessing... I'm actually 12-14 months behind on there TV despite paying for the Ringside membership.)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> One would think that they'd set up some kind of VOD service for pre-09 shows. They're throwing away money. Especially considering that the early years are held in such high regard.
> 
> RFVideo has a shoot interview with DJ Hyde that's apparently 8+ hours wrong. Jesus..


8+ hours? Daaamn. But I guess that if I can watch 8 hours of Zandig, I can do the same for The Deej. 
Should be interesting though.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't think the Ciampa/Elgin BITW match was on ROH TV, I know they did a recap of the SCUM-involved matches for an episode and then they moved on to the tapings where Steel Cage Warfare took place.


----------



## Chismo

ROH taking the Benoit route with their pre-08 product. I guess they don't wanna for their newer TV fans to check how awesome they were back then, compared to the dull shithouse they're now.


----------



## FITZ

CZW Down with the Sickness 2013

*The Beaver Boys vs. Shane Hollister and Caleb Konley *

Caleb comes out sporting a terrible hair cut. Konley and Hollister aren't a team and they clearly don't get along. I thought it made for an interesting match dynamic. They kept the dynamic going for a long time and it really played a part in the match. Hollister and Konley both looked good when they were in there but there was no teamwork between them at all. They hardly tagged each other in an out and the few times that they did try to work together it just didn't work. They did a great job not working together very well. It was more then just a dislike of each other for no reason. There was some hostility early on but they actually tried to work together as the match wore on and it just didn't work. You were left thinking that both of them are really good but they make a terrible team.

I also want to say that Silver is a really fun hot tag and does a great job of picking the pace up during the match and keeping the pace up. Once the hot tag was made things drastically picked up and they didnt slow down until the match was over. Silver might be a little over the top with trying to do his best Kurt Angle or Davey Richards impression but it was still fun. 

I was really impressed with this. Konley and Hollister made a great bad team and the Beaver Boys were just a lot of fun. 
****1/2*


*Biff Busick and Sozio vs. OI4K*

OI4K comes out swinging as they start things off with a wild brawl on the floor. Dave Crist takes a huge brainbuster on a chair outside within the opening minutes and we're left with Jake being stuck in the match alone. There was some really good selling from Dave as he looked to be totally out of it when he finally made it back onto the apron. He gave a convincing performance of trying to work through an injury. Busick was great, I think I can see where the recent hype about the guy comes from. Clearly this isn't the end to this feud but I thought it was a good teaser of things to come and when they do have the blow off it should be really good. This was still good but again, just a teaser of things to come. 
***3/4 *


*4Loco w/Chrissy Rivera vs. The Juicy Product* 

This is the 3rd straight tag match and it has a totally different dynamic then the other two matchs. Dunn and Star were both knew to CZW but the crowd seemed to really like them because they had a great match together on the last show. So they team up against an established heel team. It was one of those matches where you're really hoping the underdogs pull out the win even though it doesn't seem very likely. I was impressed with Dunn and Star. I know they're both new in CZW but I don't think either have ben wrestling for that long. Good match.
*****


*Lucky13 vs Drew Blood*

Blood narrowly avoids breaking his neck a few minutes into the match. This only lasted a few minutes due to a run in but it was pretty bad. Honestly I felt that someone was going to get hurt, and not from big spots or anything. The best part about this was that they set up chairs for a spot and didn't use them so the next match didn't have to awkwardly set them up.
*1/4**


_Ultraviolent Rules:_
*Rory Mondo vs Danny Havoc*

This was far from a perfect match but I think it did exactly what it set out to do. I was afraid for both guys at some of the stuff that they were going to do and I've sat ringside for a bunch of CZW shows. So I thought they were going to die and they didn't. I believe everyone was actually OK at the end of it but they could have fooled me at times. There were some brutal bumps that they took and both guys did work pretty hard but I was more impressed with how nervous I was at times during the match. I've seen much better death matches but ones that are also much worse. Biggest problem was that it was pretty sloppy at times. 
***3/4* 


*Pepper Parks and Cherry Bomb vs. Greg Excellent and Cadice LaRae* 

Candice is awesome. She was easily the best worker in the match and she really got herself over with the crowd. If there was a crowd that would like the ballplex it would be the CZW crowd. She played a great face in peril when in the ring with Parks and she worked well with Cherry Bomb. Pepper Parks and Cherry Bomb were fine. I'm not their biggest fans in the ring but they were totally fine here. Greg Excellent was Greg Excellent. The match was pretty fun.
***1/2 *


_CZW Tag Team Championship Match:_
*The Osirian Portal vs. BLKOUT(c)*

This is not the Portal team I expected to see. They were way more agressive then they normally are. It was nice to see them in this more serious atmosphere. They really showed that there was heat between the teams. I don't think they made a single tag the entire match as it was just a straight up fight with some big moves thrown in. BLKOUT is usually pretty terrible but in this situation they were actually entertaining. The Portal has to deserve some credit for that. 
***3/4*


_CZW World Championship Match:_
*Chris Dickinson vs. Drew Gulak(c) w/The Gulak Campaign*

I didn't think they would mesh really very well but I couldn't have been more wrong. Dickingson is a total pyscho and Gulak had to try to figure out what to do with him. At first it was brutal as Dickinson just beat the shit out of Gulak. Gulak got his offense in but it always felt like he was just trying to contain the monster he was in the ring with. Dickinson made his comeback with more devastating moves. The finishing stretch was good and I liked that Gulak basically got lucky when he was able turn the tides. He was in a lot of trouble and he just took one last shot at Dickinson and it worked out. I'm so happy that Gulak appears to be done playing a pure heel and is now more concerned with having great matches. 
****3/4* 


_Ladder Match for the CZW Wired Championship:_
*Alex Colon w/Chrissy Rivera vs. Andrew Everett vs. Shane Strickland v. AR Fox(c)*

Well this was pretty insane. I mean it's a terrible wrestling match but those SPOTZ! That's really all anyone seemed to care about the entire match with the exception of Everett as he seemed to realize that there was a belt. At one point Shane Strickland set up a table for no obvious reason, moved the ladder into the corner for no reason, and proceeded to climb up with his back to the ladder for no reason. Oh wait someone jumped into the ladder and hit a hurricanrana on him and he landed right on the table that he just set up. This wasn't an isolated occurrence either. Stuff like this happened numerous times. Now I'm usually willing to look past some dumb stuff but it was excessive with setting up the spots. It was still entertaining because their spots really were incredible. 
*SPOTZ!*​

I really enjoyed the show. The undercard was great and the Gulak/Dickinson match was great. I'm not really sure where I stand on the main event though. I did enjoy all of the insanity and the brutal bumps that everyone was taking but on the other hand the entire match was just them setting up spots and doing them.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Chismo said:


> ROH taking the Benoit route with their pre-08 product. I guess they don't wanna for their newer TV fans to check how awesome they were back then, compared to the dull shithouse they're now.


What is the "Exclusive Video Library" fans have access to when they sign up for Ringside Memberships? It says "Classic ROH Matches, Best of Compilations, Complete ROH DVDs, and more". Is that not the same thing?


----------



## smitlick

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> What is the "Exclusive Video Library" fans have access to when they sign up for Ringside Memberships? It says "Classic ROH Matches, Best of Compilations, Complete ROH DVDs, and more". Is that not the same thing?


There are fill shows but not the full Library or anything but it has at least 1 show from every year.

2002 (4 Shows)
2003 (2 Shows)
2004 (1 Show)
2005 (8 Shows)
2006 (1 Show)
2007 (3 Shows)
2008 (6 Shows)
2009 (2 Shows)
2010 (12 Shows)
2011 (12 Shows)
2012 (15 Shows)
2013 (3 Q&As and an Empty Arena Match)

Some GBH 12 Exclusives

39 episodes of ROH on HDNet

Straight Shootin w/Christian Cage & Mick Foley

All Episodes of ROH on Sinclair


----------



## sXeMope

I wonder why they only have a limited selection? Also wonder how they select the shows. Why does show A get put up while show B isn't. I mean I guess the shows with major events are obviously up but it's still odd that they're picking and choosing shows. Is this something that they're constantly adding to or is it a set thing by now with a rare old addition?

Just ordered CoD. Hopefully I can stay awake for it.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Thanks @smitlick, that was very helpful (Y)


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Glory By Honor XII Review:
*
Mark Briscoe vs. Silas Young - ***3/4.*

Adam Page vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/4.* Page's best match in a long time, Jacobs's criminally underrated when it comes to in-ring skills. Loved the Sliced Bread from the tope.

Kevin Steen vs. Michael Bennett - ***3/4.* Disappointing is all I have to say, after streak of great matches I was expecting from Bennett to have his big "breakout" match with Steen and the match didn't live up to my expectations, still was pretty nice to see Bennett getting huge heat from the fans.

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Jesse Sorensen -* **1/4*

Adrenaline Rush vs. Outlaw Inc. - ***1/2. *Outlaw Inc. suppose to be heels or faces?

Roderick Strong vs. Paul London - ****3/4.* Great match, wasn't quite the epic match as some say but still highly enjoyable and your typical good from London. Probably his weakest ROH match which just shows you how good he ha been. Don't like how everyone kicks-out of Strong's finishers in every match (ALL of them.. Gibson Driver, Sick Kick, Gutbuster, Strong hold).

Adam Cole, Matt Taven, and reDRagon vs. Michael Elgin, Jay Lethal, and C&C Wrestle Factory - *****.* I loved everything, and I really mean EVERYTHING until Fish was eliminated. I'm not a fan of Cole/Elgin chemistry. Elgin's kick out of the Panama Rising was too much, imo. Other than that it's a really great match that I think everyone should check out. Awesome booking and great storytelling and it never gets boring.


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> I wonder why they only have a limited selection? Also wonder how they select the shows. Why does show A get put up while show B isn't. I mean I guess the shows with major events are obviously up but it's still odd that they're picking and choosing shows. Is this something that they're constantly adding to or is it a set thing by now with a rare old addition?
> 
> Just ordered CoD. Hopefully I can stay awake for it.


I think it's a combination of not wanting to strain the servers since they don't want to put that much money into them and keeping the shows oop and unavailable so people will buy the comps they put out.


----------



## Even Flow

Looks like Davey's doing/done a shoot with RF, judging by the tweet he sent out.


----------



## sXeMope

Spoiler: Final Battle



So Hero wasn't Eddie Edwards partner.

It was BJ Whitmer. So glad to hear he's back in a ring. One night only unfortunately.


----------



## C-Cool

sXeMope said:


> Spoiler: Final Battle
> 
> 
> 
> So Hero wasn't Eddie Edwards partner.
> 
> It was BJ Whitmer. So glad to hear he's back in a ring. One night only unfortunately.





Spoiler: Final Battle



Whelp, I guess BJ Whitmer was back _as a face_ for one night only, but that heel turn means that he's probably going to be in ROH for just a bit longer (wrestling or not)...

And Jimmy Jacobs gets another faction.


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: Eddie Edwards match



The ending is something nobody saw coming, so where they go next will be interesting. 

But it definitely sounds like Eddie's last night in ROH.


----------



## Lane

Were ROH and we cant do an original storyline is all I get from that.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Apparently reDRagon/KingstonCide was a really shitty match. Such a waste of reDRagon. And poor Kingston. ROH have no fucking clue these days.



Spoiler: Godawful booking



1. No disrespect to BJ Whitmer but... come on.

2. He (Jacobs) just got reinstated on good behavior and immediately turns heel?..

3. Why didn't Jimmy cheat when he had the chance in the Adam Cole match and win the world title?..


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: Tag Title match



The ending is something too, with Eddie & Homicide both going into the crowd and getting into the faces of fans.



Also, apparently Court Bauer officially started working for ROH tonight in a front office position.


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: Final Battle Main Event



Hero's back in ROH.


----------



## Obfuscation

For as much as I adore Eddie Kingston, I was pretty confident on the tag team championship match being a bust. He's not putting any effort into his matches since debuting. And ReDRagon is...yeah. O'Reilly in ROH isn't fun like he's been lately in PWG.


----------



## Mattyb2266

*CZW Cage of Death XV*



Spoiler



Well I'll start this off with the Q&A. Not anything worth while. The highlight was Dave Crist for sheer entertainment value. Everything else was more or less a waste.

We kick things off with Lyle the photographer getting an plaque, as last night was his last show. Cool moment for him.

Next we have Hero saying he's got his gear on and he's ready to go.

*Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak - ****1/4*
Definitely a low end MOTYC for me, and one of Gulak's best matches to date. Great leg work from Gulak on Hero and Chris was just Chris and it was awesome. Oh, and Masada's back!

*AR Fox vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Joe Gacy vs. Azrieal vs. Tony Nese vs. Andrew Everrett - ***1/2*
Such a fun match. Non-stop, exciting action. Not much else to say here.

*Greg Excellent vs. Freight Train - N/R*
Fuck about 1/4 of the people in the crowd for this match for giving Freight Train shit. He only took up like 6 minutes of their time and he's living out his dream. If those people in the crowd couldn't give him those couple minutes without chanting shit like "Don't come back," than go fuck yourselves.

Anyway, moving on...

*BLK OUT vs. Juicy Products - ****
Crowd really hurt this match too. Solid showing from Juicy Products but BLK OUT being recent BLK OUT, along with the crowd, prevented this from reaching its potential. Although I will say this was BLKOUT's best match they've had this year in my opinion.

*Kimber Lee vs. Christina Von Eerie - *1/2*
Too much shit going on on the outside with the campaign held this one back, but the end with the skewers was absolutely awesome.

*Beaver Boys vs. The Colony - ***1/4-***1/2*
Jon Silver continues to be the man. Really good match here although a little disappointed Murderer's Row vs. Beaver Boys didn't happen but if there had to be a replacement, Green Ant and Fire Ant was the team for it.

*Chris Dickinson vs. Davey Richards - *****
This match was just one giant kick fest and I absolutely loved it. Best Richards match I've personally seen since BITW. And if you had told me two years ago that one day Davey Richards would get a CZW chant from the crowd at Cage of Death, I'd have called you fucking crazy, but it happened.

*DJ & the Front vs. OI4K - ***1/4*
Fun match that did a nice job wrapping up the DJ/OI4K feud. Awesome spot on to the chairs with Jake/Sozio too. 

*Shane Strickland vs. Alex Colon - ****
Once again, fuck the crowd. I understand part of it was probably burn out, but the match was solid and there was no need for people yelling for them to bring it home. Just uncalled for in my opinion. 

*NOI vs. The Forgotten Ones - *****
I don't want to compare this to last years match because it's a completely different beast with 8 people as apposed to a one on one, but I will say, what happened after the match was one of those special moments in wrestling that blew any other experiences I've had in wrestling out of the water. Never in a million years would I have ever thought Nick Mondo of all people would be the 4th member but holy shit. Just Holy Shit.

***** Fucking stars for that ending. Thank you CZW. The second half of 2013 has been phenomenal and this was one hell of a way to end one hell of a year.

Seriously, watch this show. There's a little something for everyone on here.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

I hate to interrupt but is Freight Train really..."special"?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## smitlick

I believe so.... That's one of the reasons as to why people shit on $5 Wrestling as it can be seen as taking advantage of the mentally challenged


----------



## FITZ

Freight Train is getting paid to do $5 Wrestling and he seems to enjoy himself. The guy that I met at Wrestlecon was not being taken advantage of. He got to go to Wrestlemania weekend, take pictures with fans, and then wrestle in front of a really big indy crowd where everyone was 100% behind him. And he probably got paid to do all of it.

I don't really think other companies should book him because some people don't seem to get the joke but when he's doing $5 Wrestling stuff things like that never happen and Freight Train is hilarious.


----------



## Snapdragon

Yeah I don't get why people think Freight Train is being taken advantage of. He is clearly great friends with the Highspots guys and enjoying himself, getting to travel the country wrestling/


----------



## Obfuscation

Jupiter Jack Daniels said:


> I hate to interrupt but is Freight Train really..."special"?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


lol is he? I just thought he was some shitty indie worker.


----------



## Even Flow

Here's an old vid of Freight Train:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

What did Danny's crazy ass do at COD?


----------



## Mattyb2266

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> What did Danny's crazy ass do at COD?





Spoiler



Rory body slammed him off the top of the cage through 2 sheets of glass on to the floor. There's an 8 second video going around on twitter if you can find it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Anybody know a place other than RFVideo where I could catch COD on demand?


----------



## sXeMope

I don't think there is any place. RF still doesn't have it up. Only way would be to torrent it or wait for the DVD release. Did the pre-paid visa thing not work?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Yeah it didn't work out. 

guess I'll wait, though avoiding the spoilers is a pain in the ass. Twitter is definitely a no-go, as is Youtube in a day or two.


----------



## sXeMope

It will definitely be worth it, trust me. It's one of those great shows that has a little of everything, and there's nothing really "bad" throughout the whole show. The final 15 minutes alone is worth the DVD price.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Awesome :mark:


----------



## Platt

Anyone got their RF Black Friday orders yet? emailed them about mine yesterday and got an identical response to last time, obviously a copy and paste job because it had the same typos in.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Anyone got their RF Black Friday orders yet? emailed them about mine yesterday and got an identical response to last time, obviously a copy and paste job because it had the same typos in.


I was gonna ask you the same. 

They've not sent mine yet and it's been what, nearly 3 weeks?


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Help me buy some PWG DVDs 5 for $40 for my uncle. I already have:

Guerre Sans Frontières
2009 Battle of Los Angeles - Night Two
As The Worm Turns
Steen Wolf
All Star Weekend V - Night 1
Seven
Eight
DDT4 2009
DDT4 2010
DDT4 2011

I'd like shows prior to Steen Wolf. Thanks.


----------



## sXeMope

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> I was gonna ask you the same.
> 
> They've not sent mine yet and it's been what, nearly 3 weeks?


Mine hasn't been sent yet either. Emailed a couple of days ago but haven't gotten a response yet. Did receive my SMV order and the PRIME Wrestlelution 6 DVD today though.

SMV put up AIW Hell On Earth 8, AAW Windy City Classic IX and a Jon Moxley IPW comp. Definitely gonna pick up the AIW and AAW shows. Possibly the Mox comp as well.

I saw that Aero Boy from DTU will be appearing at the January CZW show. Meh. Pretty botchy from what I've seen but what I saw was pretty old footage. Also Gulak vs. Lucky 13. Not sure how to feel about that one.


----------



## FITZ

I got my RF Video order on Thursday or Friday last week. I made my order on Thanksgiving s if you ordered the day after it might take some more time maybe.


----------



## MTheBehemoth




----------



## seabs

*Gabe :lmao WHAT A GEEK.*


----------



## Obfuscation

It said Davey Richards. looks like I see AR Fox.

that = get the fuck out of my face


----------



## Snapdragon

MTheBehemoth said:


>


AR Fox cutting a promo......wow that was something


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Mine hasn't been sent yet either. Emailed a couple of days ago but haven't gotten a response yet. Did receive my SMV order and the PRIME Wrestlelution 6 DVD today though.
> 
> SMV put up AIW Hell On Earth 8, AAW Windy City Classic IX and a Jon Moxley IPW comp. Definitely gonna pick up the AIW and AAW shows. Possibly the Mox comp as well.
> 
> I saw that Aero Boy from DTU will be appearing at the January CZW show. Meh. Pretty botchy from what I've seen but what I saw was pretty old footage. Also Gulak vs. Lucky 13. Not sure how to feel about that one.


The new Mox comp. has the Cabana match I've been dying to see for a while. Wonder if the 3 Stages of Insanity match against Younger is similar to 3 Stages of Hell. If it is then that and the Dog Collar match against him... :mark:


----------



## Platt

My first RF order was lunchtime on Thanksgiving and the second on the Sunday. I can understand they'd have more orders than usual but when I spend over $600 it really pisses me off that he can't even give me a proper reply in his emails. They also had another sale up this weekend which they shouldn't be doing if they still have orders outstanding from 3 weeks ago.


----------



## RKing85

WWE, Barbershopwindow, ROH, and SmartMark orders have arrived

IVP, DG USA, RF, and Highspots orders have not arrived yet.


----------



## Chismo

Fuck me, but I'm looking forward to Davey/Fox, especially if we get the heel Davey, he's tremendous in that role, remember? His Evolve/DGUSA track record is great (Ibushi, YAMATO, Shingo, Mochizuki), and yeah, I know it dates back to 3-4 years, when he was really good and motivated, but somehow I'm really looking forward to see Davey in Gabe & Gabe.


----------



## sXeMope

Fox has some big matches coming up. He's facing AJ Styles as well somewhere I believe. Hopefully he can learn from it. He seems to be slowly learning anyway though. I only counted 6 meaningless highspots on his part at COD and it was a scramble so I was expecting double digits at least.


----------



## Groovemachine

If you want a laugh, read the youtube comments from that Book It Cam w/ Richards and Fox. Hilarious, all these marks whining at Gabe as if the video's a legit shoot. It's still real to them, dammit!


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> Fox has some big matches coming up. He's facing AJ Styles as well somewhere I believe. Hopefully he can learn from it. He seems to be slowly learning anyway though. I only counted 6 meaningless highspots on his part at COD and it was a scramble so I was expecting double digits at least.


He was in a scramble match. That's pretty much what you're supposed to do in matches like that.


----------



## smitlick

I got a shipping notification from RF Video last week thankfully. Probably ordered after y'all as well.


----------



## sXeMope

Merry Fitzmas To All said:


> He was in a scramble match. That's pretty much what you're supposed to do in matches like that.


Which is why it was so weird. He really didn't do that much when you look at it and compare it to some of his regular matches.


RFVideo did a Backstage Pass with Drew Blood at COD. Seems like kind of an odd choice.


----------



## seabs

*Drew Blood? Wow, what a name.*


----------



## Mattyb2266

Highspots already have the Kevin Steen show with Chris Hero up for preorder.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Got my wXw order today. Along with the DVD's (which are in perfect condition) I got a christmas card from them signed by the wXw guys and a cool 16 Carat Gold pamphlet. Will definitely be shopping there in the future too. 

watching Cage of Death right now... about halfway through and it's been freakin' awesome as expected. Will post more about it when I'm done.


----------



## Platt

SMV are running a spend $50 get 25% off until 7pm est today. Got these in my cart at the moment, any of them not worth getting?

From Parts Unknown To Revolution Avenue: The Jimmy Jacobs Story
Strong Style Saint: The BJ Whitmer Story
Confessions of a Switchblade: The Sami Callihan Story
HEY: The Claudio Castagnoli Story
Edge Of Sanity: The Delirious Story
From a Psycho Shooter to The Golden Boy: The Drake Younger Story Volume 2
Stories From The Streets: The Jon Moxley Story
Last Of A Dying Breed: The Eddie Kingston Story


----------



## sXeMope

I've only seen the Moxley DVD and even then I've only watched the shoot. It was decent. Learned a lot about him that I didn't know.

I was gonna pick up the World Triangle League but it only has German commentary. Total dealbreaker for me.


----------



## seabs

*You can normally change the audio to just the crowd noise. No commentary isn't that off putting as long as the match isn't terrible.*


----------



## Stardust Genius

That's right, you can change the audio but only on DVD. The streams from vimeo have only german commentary (but of course it's cheaper and you don't have to order the whole weekend).


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah, I know. I just prefer commentary. For some reason German commentary throws me off. Always has. Plus, the wXw fans get pretty annoying after a while. The chants throw me off a lot. From my (limited) experience a lot of the local wXw guys are nothing fantastic either. May download it if it shows up on XWT.

Made a small order for this sale. Beyond Wrestling All Aboard and About Time, Best Of Jon Moxley in IPW, AIW Hell On Earth 9, AAW Windy City Classic IX, and ISW Burger King Of The Ring.

My RFVideo order has shipped also. Is this the copy/paste message that people have been getting? I really don't see my having my order for the holidays unless he's giving free shipping method upgrades to people for the wait time or something. 


> Thank you for writing to my company to check on the status of your order I can assure you that we are working around-the-clock to get your order out as quickly as possible I will personally send you an email when your order ships you will have your order in time for the holiday thanks again for shopping with our rF video


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Platt said:


> SMV are running a spend $50 get 25% off until 7pm est today. Got these in my cart at the moment, any of them not worth getting?
> 
> From Parts Unknown To Revolution Avenue: The Jimmy Jacobs Story
> Strong Style Saint: The BJ Whitmer Story
> Confessions of a Switchblade: The Sami Callihan Story
> HEY: The Claudio Castagnoli Story
> Edge Of Sanity: The Delirious Story
> From a Psycho Shooter to The Golden Boy: The Drake Younger Story Volume 2
> Stories From The Streets: The Jon Moxley Story
> Last Of A Dying Breed: The Eddie Kingston Story


I really enjoyed the Claudio one. The interview was quite interesting as you get to hear about his beginnings in Switzerland and how he ended up coming over to the US. The match selection was great as well. I also have the Kingston one but have yet to watch it.

I just ordered AIW Double Dare, AIW Hell on Earth 9, AAW Windy City Classic IX & PRIME Wrestleution 6. Needed the AIW ones to get caught up on them and added the other two to take advantage of the sale. Have heard good things about this AAW show and am most interested in seeing Steen vs Hollister. Bought PRIME just so I can see Johnny Gargano vs Paul London - two of my favorite wrestlers.


----------



## RKing85

RFvideos and highspots orders came today.

Just waiting on IVP and DG USA Black Friday orders.


----------



## Platt

My 2nd RF order has finally shipped, still no update on the first one though.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Final Battle 2013 Review:
*
Adam Page vs. Matt Hardy - ***1/4.*

Strap Match: Silas Young vs. Mark Briscoe -* ***1/4. *I really enjoyed this one, they used the stip very nicely and the match had good heat. 

Adrenaline Rush vs. The Young Bucks - ****1/2.* Tons of fun. Young Bucks were Young Bucks and ACH was awesome. TD, on the other hand, did nothing here. I really don't think he's necessary anymore. He should be used like Mondo. His kapora gimmick isn't over and just holding ACH, who's the real star, back. 

Michael Bennett vs. Kevin Steen - *****.* Holy hell what a match. Bennett is awesome and Steen in Hardcore matches at NYC is always a winning. The match was out of control and I loved how they changed it from stretcher match to KO/LMS during the match. Now that's the Kevin Steen I love.

reDRagon(c) vs. Outlaw Inc. - *DUD.* Ha. HAHAHA. Hahahahahahaha.

Matt Taven(c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa -* N/R.* Great booking. 

Roderick Strong and Jay Lethal vs. Eddie Edwards and BJ Whitmer - ***3/4.* Meh. Nothing here felt special or big, which is a shame because it was EE's farewell and BJ's return match. Felt like your typical Indyriffic nonstop moves & strike match, which I can't get behind anymore..

Adam Cole(c) vs. Michael Elgin vs. Jay Briscoe -* ***.* I'm in minority here, obviously. Just like Cole/Elgin from DBD, they did too much and it was very hard for me to follow the match. 30 minutes of shitload of moves. The match had solid storytelling with Elgin and Briscoe against the chicken shit Cole but I guess the match wasn't for me. Post-match was really cool.

Next: COD. When? hopefully soon. Still have to catch up with G1 bama4


----------



## Snapdragon

To be fair the main event ended up having to stall for time as long as possible to wait for Hero to get there


----------



## Bruce L

The people who run RoH must know some dark secret about ACH that the rest of us don't, because I can think of no other explanation for how you sign a guy like that and decide that the best possible use of him is teaming him up with TaDarius fucking Thomas. And I don't even have a problem with TD in and of himself, or even what "Adrenaline Rush" does as a team, but come on: ACH needs a rocket strapped to his back, not a human anchor like TD tied to his ankles.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Well, AJ Styles is booked for the CZW anniversary show.


----------



## seabs

*Seems like he's trying to make a big amount from a short Indy run before either resigning with TNA or settling in Japan longer term. After this 6 month period where he's a fresh attraction everywhere his star will shine out. Same for Hero.*


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> My 2nd RF order has finally shipped, still no update on the first one though.


Mine's still not been shipped.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Mattyb2266 said:


> Well, AJ Styles is booked for the CZW anniversary show.


Wonder who he'll face. Gulak maybe?


----------



## Platt

Just got shipping confirmation from SMV so they've managed in 21 hours what RF hasn't been able to in 21 days and counting.


----------



## smitlick

Burns and co do amazing things


----------



## EmbassyForever

SANTA MOX said:


> Wonder who he'll face. Gulak maybe?


I sure hope so.

Dicknson/Styles would be interesting too.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Chismo

Mattyb2266 said:


> Well, AJ Styles is booked for the CZW anniversary show.


:mark: Gulak, please!


----------



## KingCrash

It would have to be Gulak (and probably will be since there's no chance in hell Lucky 13 is going to win the CZW title in Jan.), I think Dickinson would be alright but I'd trust Gulak more then Dickinson in that spot.



> The people who run RoH must know some dark secret about ACH that the rest of us don't, because I can think of no other explanation for how you sign a guy like that and decide that the best possible use of him is teaming him up with TaDarius fucking Thomas. And I don't even have a problem with TD in and of himself, or even what "Adrenaline Rush" does as a team, but come on: ACH needs a rocket strapped to his back, not a human anchor like TD tied to his ankles.


I think it's partly due to them wanting a fast-paced team together and since C&C broke up they're it, partly due to them usually not pushing new guys sometimes no matter how talented they are and partly because there's no spots for him to move up with the guys they want to push. Now, why they want to push a guy like say Taven over ACH, that's beyond me, especially looking at what happened at Final Battle.


----------



## sXeMope

I'd say Gulak would be the most logical choice as well. Nobody else really on the level to face him IMO. Maybe Drake if he's booked for the show.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll take Andrew Everett vs Styles too.


----------



## Last Chancery

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_AyQB_979o

This had me laughing the whole way through. I think Page (and to a lesser extent Ricochet) getting so into this one-night only gimmick is what makes it so funny.

Copy and paste. The youtube button is being finicky.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Last Chancery said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_AyQB_979o
> 
> This had me laughing the whole way through. I think Page (and to a lesser extent Ricochet) getting so into this one-night only gimmick is what makes it so funny.
> 
> Copy and paste. The youtube button is being finicky.


At the start of the video ~ Who are the guys across from Ricochet? I usually don't comment on heights but DAMN they're shorties :lol


----------



## smitlick

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> At the start of the video ~ Who are the guys across from Ricochet? I usually don't comment on heights but DAMN they're shorties :lol


That's the tag team Zero Gravity... They are regulars in AAW and a few other indies. Pretty fun flippy guys.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Last Chancery

I really like what Steen is doing right now, even if in the ring many are growing tired of him. He's bringing business and promotion to companies that really can use it. AIW and AAW are already on the map, but he really pushes them both to the top of the pile. This on top of the work he already does for ROH, PWG and every other indy. The Weekend Escapades show is a great way of checking out some of these lesser known promotions.


----------



## Groovemachine

London vs Strong, 2 out of 3 falls match signed for ROH's event on January 25th. Winner receives a World title shot in San Antonio on Feb 8th.

So I'd imagine London gets the win and then gets to wrestle for the title as the hometown hero in Texas. Both matches should be awesome. ROH continues to book London's sporadic appearances very well.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

PWG this weekend :dance :dance :dance


----------



## Even Flow

My RF order finally got sent earlier. 

Best part is, Feinstein has mispelt my address (first time he's done that), luckily though everything else is right. So hopefully it should get here ok.


----------



## Chismo

Strong/London sounds incredible.


----------



## Groovemachine

*DGUSA Open the Ultimate Gate 2013​*
~ Oh God the live audio is horrible. 

Rich Swann vs Brian Kendrick - ***
~ Hot little opener. Swann had a great counter to the Sliced Bread #2.

Chuck Taylor vs Shane Strickland vs Fire Ant vs Anthony Nese vs Jigsaw vs Arik Cannon - ***1/2-***3/4
~ Shane Strickland was shit. Let's get that out the way first. Apart from that, this was batshit crazy. Don't think I've seen a spottier match this year, but the action came so fast, you couldn't help but be swept up in it all. Jigsaw and Fire Ant in particular had a great showing. A real blast to watch, just don't go in expecting any kind of psychology.

Scott Reed vs Derek Ryze - 3/4*
~ Boring squash

Post-match, the Scene implodes. And no one cares.

Jon Davis vs Trent? - *1/2
~ Davis is so dull and uninspiring, it's a struggle to get through his matches. Things were fine when Trent? was in control, but other than that it was rough. And felt very long.

Tomahawk TT & EITA vs The Super Smash Bros. - ***3/4
Millenials are SO good. Great match, starting off with a bit of comedy, building to some great double team sequences, and then a hot, succinct finishing stretch. This show is starting to pick up!

Ricochet vs Akira Tozawa - ****
~ My God, that German suplex on the apron; Ricochet practically landed on his face! Great match between these two with some surprisingly stiff strike exchanges.

Uhaa Nation vs Sami Callihan - **3/4
~ Something was off here. It was reasonably well worked but they had zero chemistry. The crowd died off too which didn't help, and Sami was desperately trying to get them back into things which came off as pretty cringeworthy.

The Young Bucks vs CIMA & AR Fox - ***1/2
~ Usual good stuff from the Bucks. Usual issues with Fox. About what you'd expect from this.

Johnny Gargano vs SHINGO - ****1/4
OK, so this match was awesome, there's no doubt. I just wish they'd taken out the last 5-10mins before the finish, as they just started spamming finishers a crazy amount. Made in Japan in particular was kicked out of a ridiculous amount; they didn't need to keep trading finisher kickouts as long as they did. But the actual finish was sublime and pulled off really well. Disregarding all the mental kickouts at the end, the match was tremendously well worked up until then. There were some beautiful counters, some truly great strike exchanges, and some nice brawling on the outside. Shingo's DVD on the concrete floor looked brutal and came out of nowhere, great spot. Definitely my DGUSA MOTY and I had a blast watching it, I'm just being overly critical as I've seeing ratings bordering on 5* which seems a little far fetched to me.


----------



## Bruce L

Groovemachine said:


> Scott Reed vs Derek Ryze - 3/4*
> ~ Boring squash
> 
> Post-match, the Scene implodes. *And no one cares.*


You know what? _I_ cared, to a point. Yeah, "The Scene," as an act, manifestly did not work, and the gimmick was awful, and Larry Dallas brings nothing to the table, and Trina Michaels brings even less to the table, and the misogynistic jokes on commentary during their matches were awful. In spite of all that, however, I really liked Konley and Reed as a team. I thought they really could have been something special if Gabe had realized a lot sooner how much the gimmick held them back. A tour of Japan as a duo could have done wonders for them, IMO; I always wondered why one never materialized, as Gabe was clearly into them, and I assume he has at least something to do with arranging for DGUSA guys to head over there. (It's easier to believe than the idea that somebody in Dragon Gate Japan really wanted to get Larry Dallas over there to manage Mad Blankey.)


----------



## Bubz

Might actually watch Strong/London.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I have an extra unwatched copy of Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana" I am looking to sell for $10 + $3 Shipping to anyone in the US. Inbox me if interested. I highly recommend the show - Busick vs Edwards is one of my MOTYC.


----------



## KingCrash

Bruce L said:


> You know what? _I_ cared, to a point. Yeah, "The Scene," as an act, manifestly did not work, and the gimmick was awful, and Larry Dallas brings nothing to the table, and Trina Michaels brings even less to the table, and the misogynistic jokes on commentary during their matches were awful. In spite of all that, however, I really liked Konley and Reed as a team. I thought they really could have been something special if Gabe had realized a lot sooner how much the gimmick held them back. A tour of Japan as a duo could have done wonders for them, IMO; I always wondered why one never materialized, as Gabe was clearly into them, and I assume he has at least something to do with arranging for DGUSA guys to head over there. (It's easier to believe than the idea that somebody in Dragon Gate Japan really wanted to get Larry Dallas over there to manage Mad Blankey.)


That's the thing, The Scene were always the lowpoint in DGUSA shows and it all couldn't be from just the gimmick. Konley and Reed never meshed well with whoever they faced and between that and the gimmick the crowd pretty much tuned out. And for whatever reason I think CIMA wanted Dallas to take a tour, just means he isn't perfect even after taking guys like Ricochet, Swann & Nation over for tours.

And Strong/London sounds good and a London/Cole title match added to Jacobs/Cole and Strong/Cole are already better then Jay's reign. Wonder if the rumors of TNA wanting Strong and Strong still not under ROH contract are true.


----------



## Obfuscation

Groovemachine said:


> London vs Strong, 2 out of 3 falls match signed for ROH's event on January 25th. Winner receives a World title shot in San Antonio on Feb 8th.
> 
> So I'd imagine London gets the win and then gets to wrestle for the title as the hometown hero in Texas. Both matches should be awesome. ROH continues to book London's sporadic appearances very well.


Still have to see their first match. Excited on paper. _(for both)_ Simply lukewarm b/c you know, ROH in 2013 yada yada nonsense.


----------



## sXeMope

*Ultraviolent Roundtable: Inside The Combat Zone*
- Just got through watching this. Not what I was expecting in both good and bad ways. It was a really good insight into the company. I feel like they could have had a better/bigger panel though. They may as well have given Burns a mic for how frequently he used Lauderdales. Sabato comes off as knowledgeable about the business, but incredibly bitter. It's worth checking out if you're a fan of the company. I can't help but feel that there were a lot of things they kind of skipped over or didn't touch on enough.


----------



## Lane

I still haven't got my RF order and he said it would ship this Monday.


----------



## Even Flow

Got my DGUSA Black Friday order :mark:


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I just popped PRIME Wrestling "Wrestlelution 6" in and the introductory promo from Joe Dombrowski was amazing imo. I have not/do not follow PRIME, having seen just one episode of their TV show on Youtube, and this promo drew me in to the main storyline. It filled me in and gave me a reason to care about the rest of the show. It really impressed me.


----------



## Platt

Finally got to the bottom of my order with RF, I ordered all the FWE shows and it turns out they've been waiting to get them in from FWE. It should be getting shipped this week :mark:


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Bruce L said:


> You know what? _I_ cared, to a point. Yeah, "The Scene," as an act, manifestly did not work, and the gimmick was awful, and Larry Dallas brings nothing to the table, and Trina Michaels brings even less to the table, and the misogynistic jokes on commentary during their matches were awful. In spite of all that, however, I really liked Konley and Reed as a team. I thought they really could have been something special if Gabe had realized a lot sooner how much the gimmick held them back.* A tour of Japan as a duo could have done wonders for them, IMO; I always wondered why one never materialized*, as Gabe was clearly into them, and I assume he has at least something to do with arranging for DGUSA guys to head over there. (It's easier to believe than the idea that somebody in Dragon Gate Japan really wanted to get Larry Dallas over there to manage Mad Blankey.)


Not sure about Konley but I know that Reed toured often in Japan.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Finally got to the bottom of my order with RF, I ordered all the FWE shows and it turns out they've been waiting to get them in from FWE. It should be getting shipped this week :mark:


:mark:


----------



## smitlick

*PWX Shenanigans*

1. Angelina Love vs Amber O'Neal
**1/2

2. Corey Hollis vs Andrew Everett
***1/2

3. Chip Day vs Adam Page
***

4. The Briscoes vs 7OH!4
***1/4


----------



## Platt

FUCK ROH. Bastards put the full value of my order on the customs form including shipping and the items that they haven't sent yet. Just got charged £56 to get my parcel.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> FUCK ROH. Bastards put the full value of my order on the customs form including shipping and the items that they haven't sent yet. Just got charged £56 to get my parcel.


£56? FUCK


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> FUCK ROH. Bastards put the full value of my order on the customs form including shipping and the items that they haven't sent yet. Just got charged £56 to get my parcel.


Shit. That's pretty high. I got charged $45 for mine. Considering I saved around $150 on the order in total it's not a major issue for me.

I ordered that Olde Wrestling show that Marion Fontaine did. Not really sure what to expect but I've heard it's a blast.


----------



## Obfuscation

Adam Cole & Matt Hardy union is _almost_ enough to motivate me to stay w/ROH, tbhayley.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Platt said:


> FUCK ROH. Bastards put the full value of my order on the customs form including shipping and the items that they haven't sent yet. Just got charged £56 to get my parcel.


What a tough break, you should inquire with them about this if you haven't already.



Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


>


:agree:


----------



## Platt

I emailed them about it but I'm not expecting a response. The customs charge isn't really what I'm annoyed about it the fact that about a third of it is from the shipping and the value of items that weren't even in the package that's pissed me off. I'm half expecting those missing couple of DVDs to turn up with the same charge because they've used the full order value again.


----------



## sXeMope

Just noticed that Highspots is streaming the next EC-errrrr Extreme Rising show on iPPV. Anyone getting it? Card looks pretty meh. Damien/Bestia vs. Crazy/Pesadilla could be good but other than that there's nothing I wanna go out of my way to see. I kind of want to order it just to see if The Arena is really as bad as DJ Hyde claims it is. Heard him say on a podcast that it was still the skeleton of the building and they were considering bringing in Port-a-Potty's.


----------



## theanticanadian

sXeMope said:


> Just noticed that Highspots is streaming the next EC-errrrr Extreme Rising show on iPPV. Anyone getting it? Card looks pretty meh. Damien/Bestia vs. Crazy/Pesadilla could be good but other than that there's nothing I wanna go out of my way to see. I kind of want to order it just to see if The Arena is really as bad as DJ Hyde claims it is. Heard him say on a podcast that it was still the skeleton of the building and they were considering bringing in Port-a-Potty's.


Yeah...I wouldn't gamble my money on an iPPV from there. I can't imagine it's going to run without any technical issues, and I'd rather not pay money to be pissed off at not being able to watch an OK wrestling show.

(Rhino/Storm could be good too... I enjoyed their last match in ER.)


----------



## Chismo

Is the show going to be from The Arena?


----------



## Snapdragon

Platt said:


> I emailed them about it but I'm not expecting a response. The customs charge isn't really what I'm annoyed about it the fact that about a third of it is from the shipping and the value of items that weren't even in the package that's pissed me off. I'm half expecting those missing couple of DVDs to turn up with the same charge because they've used the full order value again.


According to the ROHworld forums they recently fired their old guy who was doing merch and have started using a brand new person in the last couple of weeks which is why a lot of orders are being late. The old customer service was praised as being extremely helpful for problems but not sure about the new one/


----------



## sXeMope

Chismo said:


> Is the show going to be from The Arena?


Yes. They're pretty much banking on nostalgia to make money. If DJ Hyde is to believed, the "Arena" is four walls and a roof so who knows how it'll be taken.

DDT4 2013 is happening Jan.31. Ryan/LeRae, Unbreakable F'N Machines, RockNES Monsters, PPRay, Inner City Machine Guns, Fox/ACH, Best Friends, Steen/Cole. Non tournament has Strong/Ciampa and Younger/Gargano/Hero/O'Reilly. Would have thought Mack/B-Boy would have been involved.


----------



## RKing85

Wide open DDT4 field. Sure it will be great as always. DDT is always one of my favorite events of the indy year.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Wait, no Young Bucks? Or am I just blind.


----------



## Last Chancery

So do the tag champs not defend their belts every round? That was always the best part of the gimmick, IMO.


----------



## Concrete

Bucks may be in NJPW.


----------



## Chismo

Try not to spoil anything from All-Star Weekend, dudes.

/mod mode


----------



## Platt

> RF Video is now offering 35% off all items listed on rfvideo.com! Get a 35% discount now until Monday December 30, 2013 at 12:00pm est. No coupon necessary, savings will be activated automatically at checkout!!!
> 
> Valid on all items on www.rfvideo.com. Non-discountable items include autograph tickets, gift certificates, shipping charges and applicable taxes.
> 
> There is no better time add more RF Video classics to your collection or get great gifts for friends and family! This is a limited time offer so be sure to place your orders before it's too late!


----------



## Concrete

Chismo said:


> Try not to spoil anything from All-Star Weekend, dudes.
> 
> /mod mode


Everyone dies at the end. BOOM!


----------



## Chismo

:vince$


----------



## Platt

Everything on XWT is free leech till Jan 1st.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Everything on XWT is free leech till Jan 1st.


:mark:


----------



## Platt




----------



## sXeMope

May have to take advantage of that RF sale. There were a few things I forgot/were released after the Black Friday sale.

For anyone interested, the guy who runs/ran PRIME Wrestling/PWO made all the TV shows publicly available on YouTube. Fantastic for anyone who's into the midwest scene. They're spread out on PRIMEWrestlingTV and PWOWrestling.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


Yay :mark:


----------



## The Black Mirror

Platt said:


> Everything on XWT is free leech till Jan 1st.


*They did that last year, too. I love it!*


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Are Candice & Joey dating? I've never shaved any of my male friends' back hair :lol


----------



## sXeMope

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Are Candice & Joey dating? I've never shaved any of my male friends' back hair :lol


Pretty sure they are. If not they must be living together at least because they seem to always be together. I'm incredibly jealous of Joey if they are. heh.

I'm kicking myself for downloading the Justice Pain SMV set now that XWT has the FL. May grab some of that Daniel Bryan WWE DVD set that one guy has been uploading.


----------



## Snapdragon

sXeMope said:


> Pretty sure they are. If not they must be living together at least because they seem to always be together. I'm incredibly jealous of Joey if they are. heh.


I don't think they are dating actually. I remember one episode of Candice and Joey. One of them said "lets go back to your house and drink wine" or something like that. Candice then goes "Oh god people are going to think we're dating now".


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Free leech awwww yeah.


----------



## RKing85

my to watch after Black Friday is pretty big right now, but still think I am going to put in a rf order. See about a half dozen things I want.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


STEEN (Y)


----------



## Flux

FREE LEECH

:wall


----------



## The Black Mirror

*XWT is down this morning, it looks like. I was so excited about the free leech, too...

I hope it's back up soon!*


----------



## Platt

Its been fine for me all day.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Its been fine for me all day.


Same.


----------



## RKing85

rf order.

King of the Indies 2001, Viva La Lucha Extreme Rebellionj, PWG DDT 2007 both nights, PWG Reason for the Season, DG USA Live in LA, Best of Dragon Gate Volume 1.


----------



## sXeMope

My RF cart is - DJ Hyde Shoot Interview (LOL), PWS WrestleBowl 2013 (Hero's indy return), Necro Butcher Shoot Interview, and Sabu: Homicidal, Suicidal, Genocidal Beginning. Eyeing the Punk in IWA-MS set but unsure. Is it a set that's worth the money?

Also, a question: Does anyone have the Necro Butcher 8 disc set that RF/Highspots sells? It's an option to bundle with the Necro shoot and I'm considering getting it. How is it quality wise? I know what I'm getting in terms of match quality but I mean VQ and overall presentation of the set.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The Deej shoot sounds good to me. I'm not a big fan of the guy but I enjoyed the Zandig one so I think I'll be able to enjoy this too.


----------



## sXeMope

The description makes me want to buy it, but I fear it'll be a lot of DJ's self hype and whatnot. Plus, it's 8 hours. That's a long ass time for a shoot. It took me like 3 days to get through Masada's 5hr shoot.


----------



## KingCrash

I can't imagine sitting through an 8-hour Hyde shoot with RF doing the interview. At least the Zandig one was broken up into three parts/timelines.


----------



## Lane

CZW WTL 1-4
Dec pack (10 dvds)
EVOLVE 18
DGUSA with Gargano vs Taylor I quit match
PWX What Doesnt Kill You Makes You Stronger

Got all that for 99.19 on the Highspots sale. 17 shows total.


----------



## Platt

sXeMope said:


> My RF cart is - DJ Hyde Shoot Interview (LOL), PWS WrestleBowl 2013 (Hero's indy return), Necro Butcher Shoot Interview, and Sabu: Homicidal, Suicidal, Genocidal Beginning. Eyeing the Punk in IWA-MS set but unsure. Is it a set that's worth the money?
> 
> Also, a question: Does anyone have the Necro Butcher 8 disc set that RF/Highspots sells? It's an option to bundle with the Necro shoot and I'm considering getting it. How is it quality wise? I know what I'm getting in terms of match quality but I mean VQ and overall presentation of the set.


Quality on the Necro set is pretty hit and miss alot of the earlier stuff us VHS converts complete with tracking lines.

The Punk set is pretty damn good although there is a few matches that aren't the best VQ as you'd expect with earlier IWA:MS but those were the best/only sources I could find when I put it together.


----------



## Even Flow

Very disappointed that RF haven't updated their PWG, Shine & EVOLVE DVD's, as I would've done an order with them since I don't want to use Highspots. Guess i'll wait until the next decent DGUSA sale.


----------



## Platt

DGUSA have 30% off everything at the moment, probably the best sale you're going to get from them.



> December 26th: The first item is that our End Of The Year Sale is underway! All merch in the DGUSA.tv Store is 30% off!!! This includes EVERYTHING except tickets. This means that you can get 30% off DVDs from DGUSA, EVOLVE, PWG, SHINE and more! All Gear is 30% off! All DGUSA, EVOLVE and SHINE iPPVs at WWNLive.com On Demand are also 33% off and just $10 each until January 2nd. When you buy an iPPV, you own it to watch as many times as you want. Here are the details of the sale:
> 
> -Enter the code "Gargano" in the special instructions when you check out and you will get a 30% refund shortly after you order.
> -Shipping and tickets are not included in the 30% discount.
> -The code expires on January 2nd at 11:59pm.


----------



## Even Flow

Just seen that. Also, Gabe's 'final statement' on Davey from the latest WWN alerts:



> "Davey Richards is an elite talent in the ring. There is no question about his work ethic and ability. However, when we book a talent we look at both in-ring ability and out-of-the-ring character. Although Davey has made an offer that shows a maturity and a desire to make amends, I still have trust issues. There is nothing more important to me than delivering what we advertise. Sometimes, it is impossible due to injury or travel issues, but I was burned too bad in the past with Davey.
> 
> However, I have seen your tweets, Facebook messages, emails and overall demand to see Davey Richards wrestle in EVOLVE. I do admit that the idea of Davey Richards, the winner of the first EVOLVE main event, finally returning to take on EVOLVE Champion AR Fox on the 25th card is very intriguing. Fox, who is approaching one-year as champion, has also asked for this match. Fox has been a fighting champion who has given us an unique and exciting title reign. At this point, he deserves to get a match that he wants.
> 
> The bottom line is I just don't feel comfortable advertising Davey Richards, especially for a main event title match on EVOLVE 25. So we will go with this compromise. EVOLVE Champion AR Fox will have an open contract at the EVOLVE 25 live iPPV at WWNLive.com from Ybor City, FL on January 10th. If Davey wants to show up, he can sign the contract. If not, I'm sure someone else who will be a strong challenger for the title will emerge. The scheduled Roderick Strong vs. Uhaa Nation match will now be for a title shot of their choice in the future.
> 
> In closing, I just want to take a moment and thank AR Fox for an amazing year as EVOLVE Champion. Fox has exemplified the athleticism and creativity we hoped the EVOLVE Champion would represent. From impromptu title matches to inventing new moves, Fox has risen to the role of champion. We look forward to his biggest title defense yet at EVOLVE 25. Thank you for reading."


----------



## RKing85

My DG USA Black Friday order is the only one I am still waiting on.

Now that Christmas is over, I can finally dig into my Black Friday pile. First Up, Steen Show with Excalibur and London.


----------



## Platt

I've received Highspots & ROH still waiting for DGUSA, 2 x RF & Shimmer (Not from BF sale but made around that time) plus my SMV order from last week and I bet the SMV turns up first.


----------



## Even Flow

Got my DGUSA Black Friday order last week.

Just done another DGUSA order, but they haven't taken the 30% off my order like they should've. So i've emailed them asking them to fix it.


----------



## Platt

Think it's one of those stupid sales where they charge you full price then refund the 30% later.

I'm kinda worried that my DGUSA might of been caught by customs, can you remember if yours was marked as a gift or not?


----------



## Even Flow

Um, I can't but I didn't get charged by customs. Which totally surprised me, as DGUSA are normally one of the companies that I get charged tax with. BF order was $156 with shipping.

The sale is just stupid, they should just update the prices with 30% off instead of having to put in a code.


----------



## Concrete

Okay so 2CW has just made a rather awesome announcement. For their April weekend of shows,including an iPPV...
Tajiri will be in action!

It'll be Tajiri and Mikey Whipwreck vs. The Young Bucks April 19th on iPPV!


----------



## sXeMope

Old School with Tracy Smothers is a blast. Incredibly funny. Watched AAW War Is Coming 2013 as well. Really can't get into AAW at all. The shows aren't bad but it's not something I'm likely to re-watch in the future for fun. Hollisters run is on point though. I've enjoyed Kingston as well.


----------



## Even Flow

Concrete said:


> Okay so 2CW has just made a rather awesome announcement. For their April weekend of shows,including an iPPV...
> Tajiri will be in action!
> 
> It'll be Tajiri and Mikey Whipwreck vs. The Young Bucks April 19th on iPPV!


The Unholy Alliance :mark:

Be even better with Jim Mitchell managing them too if 2CW could book him.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Anyone here used SMV on Demand yet? If so, how'd you like it? They've added more BOTI's in their selection today including the new Callihan interview and the CZW roundtable thing.


----------



## KingCrash

Worked pretty well for me, recently watched the 08 TPI and had no problems with it.


----------



## Concrete

Leroy The ******* Reindeer said:


> The Unholy Alliance :mark:
> 
> Be even better with Jim Mitchell managing them too if 2CW could book him.


If it can happen, hopefully it will happen.


----------



## Lane

Can somebody post what they got if you ordered the Highspots Dec sample pack? Interested to see what they've been shipping out.


----------



## smitlick

SANTA MOX said:


> Anyone here used SMV on Demand yet? If so, how'd you like it? They've added more BOTI's in their selection today including the new Callihan interview and the CZW roundtable thing.


It's good but for ages they wouldn't let you skip forward in the video without loading the whole video. Apparently though they've just fixed that but I haven't tried watching anything recently.

Have received all of my BF orders except IVP & RF. The HS ones included pre orders so I'm not expecting them to arrive straight away.


----------



## RKing85

I've said it before, and I will sday it again having just finished the Steen Show with Excalibur.

I really wish there was an option for these type of interviews to be available in straight audio form for like $5 or something. I had it playing it on my laptop and it was awesome, but I spent the whole time on my desktop. I watched maybe 5 minutes of the interview. I would buy so many more of these type of interviews if they were just in audio form.


----------



## FITZ

Dave Finaly (1-0) vs. Sami callihan (3-3)
***1/2

Low Ki (1-0) vs. El Generico (0-0)
***3/4

Caleb Konley (0-1) vs. Adam Page (0-1)
*3/4

Three Way Elimination Match
Johnny Gargano (6-3) vs. Chuck Taylor (6-3) vs. Samuray Del Sol (0-0)
***

John Silver (1-0) vs. Alex Reynolds (0-0)
**3/4

Mike Rollins (0-0) vs. Ashley Sixx (0-0)
**

Josh Alexander (0-0) vs. MK McKinnan (0-0)
**

The Super Smash Brothers (1-2) vs. Drew Gulak & Jake Manning (0-0)
***


I thought it was a pretty solid show. The matches that I didn't rate too highly were really short so they were enjoyable enough. Generico/Low-Ki was pretty fantastic because they just have the perfect dynamic with each other. I wasn't as much of a fan of Callihan/Finlay as their other match in Evolve. I felt that there really wasn't any progression from the first one. The first match felt like Sami was totally out matched but he was tough and was able to hang in there. The second and third matches were more of the same. Sami didn't seem to progress at all and it never felt like he had a chance. It was a triology of matches where the same thing happened in every match. I was really pulling for Sami by the third match and he got crushed again. It was still really good because it was just downright brutal. Finaly has such a great character and he just beats the shit out of people. The first half of the match was perfect. I just didn't like that there wasn't really the big comeback from Sami. 

There was also a bonus match featuring Sami/Finaly from wXw. It was good but the experience was almost totally ruined by the commentary. I think the one guy on commentary might actually have a mental disability.


----------



## Mikey2Likely

Just watched YouShoot with The Honky Tonk Man! One of the top 3 Shoots I have ever seen (I haven't seen many). I laughed almost through the entire interview! Hilarious hilarious hilarious interview. :lmao


----------



## Even Flow

RF posted on his twitter a few days ago, that he's doing a shoot with Brooke Hogan in June :lmao


----------



## Platt

Oh good god :no:


----------



## sXeMope

Can honestly say I have no interest in that whatsoever. Could be interesting though if she talks about what it was like growing up with him and whatnot but it's not something I'd buy. 

SMV has their typical sale on right now. Anyone know when the Highspots sale ends? Looking at that Punk IWA Mid South set from both RF and Highspots. Trying to figure out which is cheaper in the end. Highspots sells the full set cheaper and has the discount, but the order will cost close to $50 to ship. It's only that set, Steen Show w/Hero, the CZW TOD Collectiom Vol. 1 and an FIP DVD because I have Night One and even though I have no interest in it, knowing I only have one night is irritating me quite a bit. I'm like that.


----------



## Concrete

Okay, keeping tabs on the 2CW news I guess I'll plug this nugget for anyone interested.

As well as Tajiri and Whipwreck coming in April, a student of Tajiri's, Rionne, will also be coming along. Unsure if this is his American debut or not. Admittedly I haven't seen too much of him but the American debut of a student of Tajiri would be super cool to see live.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## blink_41sum_182

How long does it take to get a PWG order? I ordered the 5 for $40 last year and got it pretty fast but did it again for my uncle and he still hasn't gotten it. I ordered it on the 16th (he's in Florida).


----------



## Last Chancery

Going to AAW tonight, will have a live report after the show. Steen/Hollister, Cage/??? (Juntai Miller dropped out due to a death in the family), Silas/Kingston II, Richards/Jacobs, Page/Elgin (supposedly). Looks like a fantastic show without a main and proper focus. Any one of these matches could steal the show, AND there's a Fans Bring the Weapons match...

... between Knight Wagner and Tony Rican. The latter of whom is 40. AWESOME. I'm bringing a sign for him. (I'm serious and not in an ironic sense. Everyone else probably thinks this match is lame, but hey, it's two locals -- one round, bald, 40-something Puerto Rican man and a scrawny bean pole, more specifically -- beating the shit out of each other with weapons. Not gonna lie, I'm pumped. Mostly because I know these two are pumped to be competing on the same card as some of those names above.)


----------



## sXeMope

Page should be there. He was at AIW last night. Speaking of which, AIW has made me sad for the second month in a row. Sounds fun overall but the ending..  



blink_41sum_182 said:


> How long does it take to get a PWG order? I ordered the 5 for $40 last year and got it pretty fast but did it again for my uncle and he still hasn't gotten it. I ordered it on the 16th (he's in Florida).


They're really hit and miss with orders. I've gotten them in 2-3 weeks, and I've gotten them 7 months after ordering.


----------



## bigbuxxx

Anybody care to put up a list of the best PWG matches from this year? Going to try to watch a bunch before WK on 1/4 and make a MOTY list from NJPW (already watched) and PWG.


----------



## EmbassyForever

AJ Styles Returns To ROH !!! 1/4/14 Nashville Fairgrounds - Be There!! http://www.rohwrestling.com/live/events/2014/jan/4/010414-roh-tv-taping-nashville-tn


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW Fan Appreciation Show
13/02/2010
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*Philly Street Fight*
Sami Callihan vs. Necro Butcher - 2,25 / 5,00

*Singles match*
Devon Moore vs. Eddie Kingston - 1,50 / 5,00

*Singles match*
DJ Hyde vs. Joe Gacy - 1,00 / 5,00 

*Tag Team match*
Zero Gravity vs. Spanish Armada - 2,50 / 5,00 

*Tag Team match*
Ryan Slater & Drew Gulak vs. Tyler Veritas & Adam Cole - 1,75 / 5,00 

*Singles match*
Drake Younger vs. Drew Blood - 1,50 / 5,00 

*Singles match*
Danny Havoc vs. tHURTeen - 2,00 / 5,00


*Average Value = 1.78571*












*CZW 11th Anniversary
13/02/2010
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*Tag Team match*
Rich Swann & Ryan McBride vs. Sami Callihan & Joe Gacy - 1,75 / 5,00

*Three-Way match*
Aaron Arbo vs. A.R. Fox vs. Unbreakable Andy - 2,00 / 5,00 

*CZW World Tag Team Championship: Tag Team match*
The Best Around vs. Team Macktion - 2,25 / 5,00 

*Singles match*
JC Bailey vs. Drake Younger - 3,50 / 5,00 

*Unlucky 13 Staple Gun Deathmatch*
DJ Hyde vs. Nick Gage - 2,25 / 5,00 

*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: 6-way Invitational match*
Greg Excellent vs. Sabian vs. Drew Blood vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Devon Moore vs. Adam Cole - 2,00 / 5,00 

*Tag Team match*
Brain Damage & tHURTeen vs. Danny Havoc & Scotty Vortekz - 3,25 / 5,00 

Former Champions Battle Royal - N/A

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Singles match*
Jon Moxley vs. B-Boy - 4,00 / 5,00

*Average Value = 2.625*
*Next: CZW Walking On Pins & Needles (13/03/2010)*​


----------



## The Black Mirror

Even Flow said:


>


*Sounds good to me. I can't wait to watch the whole thing!*


----------



## blink_41sum_182

bigbuxxx said:


> Anybody care to put up a list of the best PWG matches from this year? Going to try to watch a bunch before WK on 1/4 and make a MOTY list from NJPW (already watched) and PWG.


Inner City Machine Guns vs. Young Bucks - **** (PWG DDT 4)
AR Fox and Samurai Del Sol vs. Inner City Machine Guns - **** (PWG ASW 9 Night 1)
Unbreakable Fucking Steen Machines vs. Fox/Ricochet/Swann - **** (PWG ASW 9 Night 2)
Young Bucks vs. Dojo Bros vs. Inner City Machine Guns - **** (PWG TEN)
Adam Cole/Young Bucks vs. AR Fox/Candice Lerae/Rich Swann - **** (PWG BOLA Night 2)
Young Bucks vs. Candice LeRae and Joey Ryan - **** (PWG Matt Rushmore)


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Kyle O'Reilly vs Trent? from BOLA Night 1
Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH from BOLA Night 2
Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong from Matt Rushmore


----------



## Last Chancery

AAW was hit and miss for me tonight. I really enjoyed Jacobs vs. Richards and one or two other matches, but there was so much "meh" here that I honestly don't think I'd recommend the show. Steen vs. Hollister was better than last month but still kind of weak, and the two have zero chemistry together. Ethan Page and Michael Elgin formed "Men of the Year" and won the tag titles in a three-way which also featured Zero Gravity and Marion Fontaine/Louis Lyndon. Great 25-minute elimination match, probably the best of the night. I also enjoyed the second match between Eddie Kingston and Silas Young, which unfortunately looks like it's going to occur AGAIN, this time with a big gimmick attached. Color me uninterested overall by this style of booking. Do one match, then a rematch, then a trilogy. Nobody cares and the company is falling behind the rest of the pack as a result.

Jimmy Jacobs gave a farewell speech to Davey, and in the process, he said Davey was better than Eddie Guerrero. It was fucked up and I sat right down the second he said it. A lot of fans were sick of Davey, and rightly so. Guy's no-showed his fair share of events this past year alone. Next month AAW is bringing back Ricochet and bringing in Uhaa Nation. Not sure why they haven't even attempted to get Hero or Styles, but whatever. I feel like AAW is slipping as of late, quite honestly. Still fun shows, but I want to see something fresh. Ethan Page has been the best thing about the place every month he's been there, but he can't do it alone.


----------



## KingCrash

Well Styles I can understand because if he's charging as much as they're saying then I'd look for two or three guys at least for that and who knows with Hero's schedule if he didn't already have things lined up. If things went down like I think (haven't read spoilers) then I can figure out why Young/Kingston are going to have a third match, and it does make sense even though it probably should have happened after the first one. 

There has to be some kind of context to what Jacobs said because even if you love Davey there's no way anyone would think he's better than Eddie Guerrero.


----------



## Lane

Jimmy holds victories over both guys so it may be some dumb joke.


----------



## Last Chancery

Jimmy said something about how when it comes to the style Davey wrestles, there literally is nobody better. Included on that list was Eddie.

I know Silas and Kingston going to a third, decisive match makes sense, but the first two haven't really been earth movers, so unless they're saving everything for the third, I am not looking forward to it. It doesn't help that AAW's booking in 2013 has revolved around rematches being repeated ad nauseam. They wanted to do Monster Mafia and Zero G three times (only two happened), they've run Christian Rose and Marek Brave at least three times (two no contest finishes), they did Hollister/Cannon twice back-to-back, and now Hollister/Steen back-to-back. I think Kingston had a shot in there in between, but the lack of freshness from card to card is throwing me off a bit.

Really bummed they took the belt off Steen, too. He was selling out the venue in a way Shane never could even dream of, and there were tons of guys they could've run against him but didn't. Would have loved to see a Steen/O'Reilly title fight, since Kyle is so over in Berwyn, even as kind of a cocky heel/tweener. Could've done Steen/Elgin, Steen/Kingston, Steen/ACH, Steen/Silas, Steen/Davey, fuck. But both times they put him against Hollister, and both times it was weaker than it should have been. Hollister needs to drop the lackeys or his AAW matches are going to keep suffering. He looks a lot weaker than he needs to when he's got two other guys and Scarlett doing his bidding (the latter of whom absorbs 95% of his heat since every male eye is on her throughout the match).

I'm hoping the Elgin/Page tag champions story leads to Josh Alexander coming back and feuding with one or the other, or both. Too soon to disintegrate the Mafia, but they have to know what kind of matches they can get out of these three.


----------



## Snapdragon

Wow Marek Brave still wrestles?

Thought he faded in obscurity after the infamous SSP botch


----------



## sXeMope

Last Chancery said:


> Jimmy Jacobs gave a farewell speech to Davey, and in the process, he said Davey was better than Eddie Guerrero.


Legit LOL. Davey on his best day still couldn't lace Eddie's boots.


----------



## EmbassyForever

> Jimmy Jacobs gave a farewell speech to Davey, and in the process, he said Davey was better than Eddie Guerrero.


what
WHat
WHAT
WHAT
WHAT
*WHAT?!*


----------



## Matt_Yoda

:lol Davey is one of my favorite wrestlers, but come on son that's just reaching right there.
________________________

(_Rant_) I’m” slowly losing patience for DGUSA/EVOLVE, it really feels like the promotion is going through the motions. No consistent roster, no engaging storylines (from a Gabe promotion of all people), abysmal promoting, no DG style stable wars, just matches with loose stories tied to them for a few weekend shots; he does so little to make the brand(s) standout besides some good wrestling.

I was fine with them getting rid of records in EVOLVE if that meant restructuring and bridging the EVOLVE shows to build towards their DGUSA weekends. That hardly happened and furthermore they created the EVOVLE title which is useless because they merged EVOLVE/DGUSA so the OTFG title is the primary title. When fans wanted an EVOLVE title it was when the two brands were separate, it’s like he read fan feedback and did the exact opposite.

I wish that they would consider riding themselves of tripleshots, ideally I would love one EVOLVE show a month that would build to a DGUSA doubleshot weekend (1 at WrestleMania, 1 in the summer and 1 in the fall/winter) so that they don’t waste money on fly-ins and can build properly towards each big weekend with clear milestones.

Gabe has always had a good eye for scoping out and developing talent. He should take some lesser known wrestlers, push for them to get sent to Japan, bring them back and make a few DGUSA exclusive stable units. I’m” not saying every DGUSA/EVOLVE show needs to be a supercard or every year they’ll knock it out of the park but is it too much to ask for a bit of a uniqueness to the promotion and a bit more character development? The wrestling is good, but everything else leaves much to be desired, made even more frustrating when the first couple of years they addressed most of my current issues. Don’t get me wrong I like what DGUSA/EVOLVE does, I just feel like they can still be more. (/_rant_)


----------



## Chismo

I haven't watched a single Evolve show after scrapping the W/L records.


----------



## Groovemachine

bigbuxxx said:


> Anybody care to put up a list of the best PWG matches from this year? Going to try to watch a bunch before WK on 1/4 and make a MOTY list from NJPW (already watched) and PWG.


Here are my PWG MOTYCs:

AR Fox, Candice LeRae & Rich Swann vs Adam Cole and The Young Bucks - PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2 - ****1/2

ACH vs Kyle O'Reilly - PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2 - ****1/4

Unbreakable Fucking Steen Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns & AR Fox - PWG ASW9 Night 2 - ****1/4

Kevin Steen vs Johnny Gargano - PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2 - ****1/4

Samuray Del Sol & AR Fox vs Inner City Machine Guns - PWG ASW9 Night 1 - ****1/4

The Young Bucks vs Dojo Bros. - PWG ASW9 Night 2 - ****1/4

The Young Bucks vs Joey Ryan & Candice LaRae - PWG Matt Rushmore - ****

The Young Bucks vs Kevin Steen & El Generico - PWG DDT4 2013 - ****

[60-minute Ironman Match] Adam Cole vs Sami Callihan - PWG Is Your Body Ready - ****

TJ Perkins vs Kyle O'Reilly - PWG TEN - ****

The Young Bucks vs Gargano & Taylor - PWG ASW9 Night 1 - ****

The Young Bucks vs Inner City Machine Guns vs Dojo Bros [Ladder match] - PWG TEN - ***3/4

Kyle O'Reilly vs Trent? - PWG BOLA 2013 Night 1 - ***3/4

The Young Bucks vs Samuray Del Sol & AR Fox - PWG Is Your Body Ready - ***3/4

Roderick Strong vs Johnny Gargano - PWG Matt Rushmore - ***3/4

Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly - PWG Matt Rushmore - ***3/4

The Young Bucks vs Inner City Machine Guns - PWG DDT4 2013 - ***3/4


----------



## KingCrash

Well unfortunately I think EVOLVE pretty much at this point is just there to make sure you don't forget about the 3 or 4 DGUSA shows that'll happen in the year. Doesn't help him that some of the guys seem to change every couple of shows so he can't set some storylines together and that's why I don't think Gabe's done anymore stables exclusive to DGUSA. Between that, the utter lack of advertising for the shows besides emails, the shows themselves being a year+ behind on DVD and generally good but not great wrestling it gives a feeling of "If I stumble on it, I'll enjoy it but if I forget about it I won't miss anything".




Last Chancery said:


> He looks a lot weaker than he needs to when he's got two other guys and Scarlett doing his bidding (the latter of whom absorbs 95% of his heat since every male eye is on her throughout the match).
> 
> I'm hoping the Elgin/Page tag champions story leads to Josh Alexander coming back and feuding with one or the other, or both. Too soon to disintegrate the Mafia, but they have to know what kind of matches they can get out of these three.


I think that's going to be the eventual story of Hollister moving on, I just don't know who'd they pair Scarlett up with to feud with him. And I like the idea of Alexander feuding with Elgin to start and then Page down the line by having Alexander angry but do a slow-burn breakup and still have the Mafia doing good tag matches until then.


BTW, didn't Extreme Rising happen last night?


----------



## sXeMope

Yes. I saw some pics and it looks like they drew a decent crowd. Waiting for it to leak online though. Building looked better than I expected although the photos made the arena look pretty dark so maybe they turned a lot of the lights off to hide the look of it.



Matt_Yoda said:


> (_Rant_) I’m” slowly losing patience for DGUSA/EVOLVE, it really feels like the promotion is going through the motions. No consistent roster, no engaging storylines (from a Gabe promotion of all people), abysmal promoting, no DG style stable wars, just matches with loose stories tied to them for a few weekend shots; he does so little to make the brand(s) standout besides some good wrestling.
> 
> I was fine with them getting rid of records in EVOLVE if that meant restructuring and bridging the EVOLVE shows to build towards their DGUSA weekends. That hardly happened and furthermore they created the EVOVLE title which is useless because they merged EVOLVE/DGUSA so the OTFG title is the primary title. When fans wanted an EVOLVE title it was when the two brands were separate, it’s like he read fan feedback and did the exact opposite.
> 
> I wish that they would consider riding themselves of tripleshots, ideally I would love one EVOLVE show a month that would build to a DGUSA doubleshot weekend (1 at WrestleMania, 1 in the summer and 1 in the fall/winter) so that they don’t waste money on fly-ins and can build properly towards each big weekend with clear milestones.
> 
> Gabe has always had a good eye for scoping out and developing talent. He should take some lesser known wrestlers, push for them to get sent to Japan, bring them back and make a few DGUSA exclusive stable units. I’m” not saying every DGUSA/EVOLVE show needs to be a supercard or every year they’ll knock it out of the park but is it too much to ask for a bit of a uniqueness to the promotion and a bit more character development? The wrestling is good, but everything else leaves much to be desired, made even more frustrating when the first couple of years they addressed most of my current issues. Don’t get me wrong I like what DGUSA/EVOLVE does, I just feel like they can still be more. (/_rant_)



I can agree with a lot of what you said. I think Gabe's product would benefit greatly from running more frequently. He's one of the main guys WWE looks at when they want to sign someone and I think he knows that. If you look at the last few years, I think he's definitely been hit the hardest from WWE/TNA. Aries, Brodie, Generico, Claudio, Mox, Pac, Callihan and Del Sol have all been taken (That's not including the guys who left due to ROH contracts). Not to mention there are a few guys I can see WWE/TNA wanting (Ricochet has been heavily rumored lately). Getting back to my point, I think there's a fear when it comes to angles, to an extent. He doesn't run frequently enough so it can take a year to do a storyline. They were hinting towards Ricochet/Gargano on the last show I watched (The one with Hero/Gargano) but who knows it we'll ever see that (properly) if the rumors about WWE eying Ricochet are true. I felt like Gargano/Del Sol was incredibly rushed. Unmasking Del Sol was a horrible decision because it's something that is never redeemed (correct word?). At least if he ran more regularly (Say Evolve monthly and 3-4 DGUSA supercards per year) he could do a proper feud and have time to do a good blow off if (x) were to get offered a deal.


----------



## Chismo

For me, nothing tops that insane trio from ASW 9 - Night 2. Five star match. I only enjoyed Shibata/Ishii and maybe Okada/Tanahashi from Invasion Attack more. Maybe.



KingCrash said:


> Doesn't help him that some of the guys seem to change every couple of shows so he can't set some storylines together and that's why I don't think Gabe's done anymore stables exclusive to DGUSA.


That's just a copout.


----------



## Lane

I ordered Extreme Rising. Overall a good show. Picks up after the Homicide vs Ortiz match. Stevie Richards mystery opponent cut an amazing promo before their match.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Lane said:


> I ordered Extreme Rising. Overall a good show. Picks up after the Homicide vs Ortiz match. Stevie Richards mystery opponent cut an amazing promo before their match.


How did the arena look?


----------



## bigbuxxx

Chismo said:


> For me, nothing tops that insane trio from ASW 9 - Night 2. Five star match. I only enjoyed Shibata/Ishii and maybe Okada/Tanahashi from Invasion Attack more. Maybe.


I had that ASW 9 match at 5* after my first watch. Watched a second time a few months later and it went way way down.


----------



## Lane

Mattyb2266 said:


> How did the arena look?


Kinda like a smaller version of the arena where Wrestle Con was at.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

It looks like Joel Gertner and Matt Striker will be announcing Extreme Rising's upcoming TV show.


----------



## Last Chancery

Holy fuck, Jacobs' speech was a hundred times worse than I remembered it:



> "You guys might not agree with this or not, but this is true. For the style of wrestling you do, nobody could hold a candle to you. I'm talking, not the Dynamite Kid, not God rest his soul Eddie Guerrero. If they were here today, they couldn't lace your boots. And I really mean that."


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u47JPLKNp8

brb spewing


----------



## sXeMope

Last Chancery said:


> Holy fuck, Jacobs' speech was a hundred times worse than I remembered it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "You guys might not agree with this or not, but this is true. For the style of wrestling you do, nobody could hold a candle to you. I'm talking, not the Dynamite Kid, not God rest his soul Eddie Guerrero. If they were here today, they couldn't lace your boots. And I really mean that."
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u47JPLKNp8
> 
> brb spewing
Click to expand...

My reaction summed up







Seriously though was Jimmy kicked in the head really hard or something? I like Davey but come on.


Found a pic from ER. - https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BcnKonhIcAAJbOK.jpg


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Last Chancery said:


> Holy fuck, Jacobs' speech was a hundred times worse than I remembered it:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4u47JPLKNp8
> 
> brb spewing


'For the style of wrestling you do, nobody can hold a candle to you'.

Well... It's true...8*D


----------



## Lane

Jimmy Jacobs has lost a ton of cool points with me.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sXeMope

Got my RF and DGUSA orders today. Not DVD related but those DGUSA posters are surprisingly good quality. Honestly I was expecting a 11x18 printed on a home computer but it's legit picture paper. 

RF fucked up my order. Hoping I can get the correct DVDs sent along without having to return the wrong ones because with Canada Post it would probably be cheaper to just buy the proper DVDs again.


----------



## Platt

Yeah that poster is pretty decent I picked it up at one of the WM weekend shows (forget which year) and used it to get a bunch of autographs on, must get round to getting it framed.

My DGUSA order arrived today as well and no customs :mark: hoping for RF #1 and SMV tomorrow since they shipping the day after.

EDIT: The one time he sent me a wrong DVD he sent the new one without ever mentioning sending the wrong one back.


----------



## Lane

Anyone seen the DJ Hyde shoot yet?


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Yeah that poster is pretty decent I picked it up at one of the WM weekend shows (forget which year) and used it to get a bunch of autographs on, must get round to getting it framed.
> 
> My DGUSA order arrived today as well and no customs :mark: hoping for RF #1 and SMV tomorrow since they shipping the day after.
> 
> EDIT: The one time he sent me a wrong DVD he sent the new one without ever mentioning sending the wrong one back.


I was surprised when I got my BF DGUSA order and I didn't get charged by customs either. Normally you're always guaranteed to get hit when ordering with them. 

And I didn't get charged either for PWG when I did the 5 for $40 order when it went up.

My RF BF order is now in the UK, so hopefully it'll be here tomorrow.


----------



## Even Flow

Candice & Von Eerie :mark:


----------



## Last Chancery

Lane said:


> Jimmy Jacobs has lost a ton of cool points with me.


He lost a few with me too, and I grilled him on Twitter about it, to which he responded with saying he had wrestled both guys and felt Davey was better, and that was just his opinion. I still disagree with him but I respect his sticking with what he said and not backpeddling.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Speaking of Candice and Joey, looks like they'll be returning to CZW for the anniversary show also.


----------



## Snapdragon

Last Chancery said:


> He lost a few with me too, and I grilled him on Twitter about it, to which he responded with saying he had wrestled both guys and felt Davey was better, and that was just his opinion. I still disagree with him but I respect his sticking with what he said and not backpeddling.


It really isn't that serious dude.

Take it down a notch


----------



## Lane

Go away.


----------



## Platt

Even Flow said:


> I was surprised when I got my BF DGUSA order and I didn't get charged by customs either. Normally you're always guaranteed to get hit when ordering with them.
> 
> And I didn't get charged either for PWG when I did the 5 for $40 order when it went up.
> 
> My RF BF order is now in the UK, so hopefully it'll be here tomorrow.


I don't think I've ever actually been caught with DGUSA but it's always a bigger concern when things are taking longer than they should.

How do you know where your RF order is?


----------



## Even Flow

They always send a USPS tracking email (USPS - Click-N-Ship(R) Notification‏), shortly after RF email you themselves to let you know they've dispatched your order. All you then have to do is click the tracking no. in the email and it'll give you the tracking info on your order.

I got my RF order :mark:


----------



## Platt

Weird I always get one of those for SMV but never had one with RF. Anyway RF order number 1 arrived, just got to check a few discs that were loose in the cases.

EDIT: and RF has failed again 1 DVD missing completely and I have 2 copies of Guilty As Charged 2001 and no 2000


----------



## Snapdragon

Lane said:


> Go away.


I'm fine right here thanks.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Weird I always get one of those for SMV but never had one with RF. Anyway RF order number 1 arrived, just got to check a few discs that were loose in the cases.
> 
> EDIT: and RF has failed again 1 DVD missing completely and I have 2 copies of Guilty As Charged 2001 and no 2000


I got all I ordered


----------



## Mattyb2266

Highspots has a new rewards program. Looks like for every $100 you spend you get $5 off your next order.


----------



## Even Flow

Mattyb2266 said:


> Highspots has a new rewards program. Looks like for every $100 you spend you get $5 off your next order.


meh.

At least I saved 20% off on buying the Diva Diaries with Su Yung & Leva Bates online from Highspots. Since all video downloads are 20% off until tomorrow.


----------



## SaviorBeeRad™

Danielson-Gibson GBH IV - ****1/2 freaking awesome I thought never saw this before, Jamie fuckin Noble


----------



## smitlick

Mattyb2266 said:


> Highspots has a new rewards program. Looks like for every $100 you spend you get $5 off your next order.


Better than nothing I guess and as a frequent buyer some savings are better than nothing.


----------



## EmbassyForever

The "American Dragon Bryan Danielson ROH Title Reign" pack from XWT is amazing.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


DAT ENDING :mark:


----------



## Mattyb2266

smitlick said:


> Better than nothing I guess and as a frequent buyer some savings are better than nothing.


That's my train of thought also. Ill take something over nothing anyday, especially considering how much I spend at Highspots.

Also, finally got around to watching Ceasaro/Sami 2 out of 3 falls and it was awesome as expected. **** for me. And speaking of NXT, does anyone have the means to put some NXT matches on DVD for me? I absolutely despise watching wrestling on the computer so its difficult for me to keep up with it.


----------



## Obfuscation

SaviorBeeRad™ said:


> Danielson-Gibson GBH IV - ****1/2 freaking awesome I thought never saw this before, Jamie fuckin Noble


:mark:

James Gibson in 2005 was working on one insane curve. Pardon the New Frontiers match vs Samoa Joe, his matches were worth checking out.


----------



## sXeMope

ConvertXToDVD is great for creating DVDs. Though the cheaper option is probably to buy a USB stick and just put the episodes on them and watch on an xbox/PS3.


----------



## Platt

Heads up for anyone who didn't get it first time round



> **BACK IN STOCK**
> KEVIN STEEN: HELL RISING
> (2 DISC DVD)
> Easily one of the most controversial ROH DVD releases of all time, it was gone almost as quickly as it was released. You can see what all the buzz was about for yourself... KEVIN STEEN: HELL RISING is available now!! There are limited quantities available, get this title while you can!!
> 
> On December 18th of 2010, Kevin Steen was exiled from Ring of Honor after losing to El Generico in an ROH Career vs. Mask Match. For six months he was silent but at "Best in the World 2011", the man once called Mr. Wrestling returned with a vengeance and the face of ROH has not been the same since!
> 
> For this 2-Disc DVD set Steen sat down with ROH cameras for OVER TWO HOURS and, for the very first time, talked about the events that led up to his departure at the end of 2010. Steen opened up in detail about his relationship with Jim Cornette, how it was volatile from day one, and how it evolved over the years. Kevin elaborates on how he spent his time away from ROH cameras and just what brought on his unforgettable return in June 2011.
> 
> He touches on the joy of returning at "Best in the World 2011" & the anguish of being told "another six months". Kevin also discusses his official return to competition in 2012 and the changes that had occurred in Ring of Honor in his absence. Taped the day after "Supercard of Honor VII", Steen also reflects on his reign as the World Champion and just what it meant for him to battle Jay Briscoe that night. Honest to the core, Steen holds nothing back in sharing his thoughts and feelings on the last few years of his life here in Ring of Honor.
> 
> In addition to the must-see interview, this set showcases many of the moments from the last two years that shaped "Wrestling's Worst Nightmare" including:
> 
> - Steen creating chaos at "Death Before Dishonor IX"
> - The "10th Anniversary" post-main event promo unavailable on the event DVD
> - Steen & Cornette going face to face on ROH TV
> - And, of course, the "Best in the World 2011" segment that declared to the world Kevin Steen had returned and hell came with him
> 
> Plus 12 Complete Matches:
> 1) Kevin Steen vs. Steve Corino...Final Battle 2011 12/23/11
> 2) Kevin Steen vs. Jimmy Jacobs (No DQ War)...10th Anniversary Event 3/4/12
> 3) Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (La Revancha Last Man Standing Match)...Showdown in the Sun Day 1 3/30/12
> 4) Kevin Steen vs. Davey Richards (World Title Match)...Border Wars 5/12/12
> 5) Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Edwards (World Title Match)...The Nightmare Begins 6/15/12
> 6) Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong (World Title Match)...Live Strong 6/30/12
> 7) Kevin Steen vs. Eddie Kingston (World Title Match)...Boiling Point 8/11/12
> 8) Kevin Steen vs. Cedric Alexander (World Title Match)...PWX: There Goes The Neighborhood 8/18/12
> 9) Kevin Steen vs. Jay Lethal (ROH World Title Match)…Killer Instinct 10/6/12
> 10) Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (World Title/Ladder War IV)...Final Battle 2012 12/16/12
> 
> LIMITED QUANTITIES are available Now! When they are gone, they are gone.


----------



## Even Flow

I'm gonna d/l it from XWT, since it's on there.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tempted to nab the Steen set off XWT myself. If only to catch the Kingston match. Haven't seen it and I got to fix that asap.


----------



## Chismo

They didn't include the phenomenal Richards match from BITW? I'll pass.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

ROH and their must own DVDs :side: Hopefully I get the money to snag this. 
If only it were available during Black Friday when I placed my $80 order!


----------



## KingCrash

Chismo said:


> They didn't include the phenomenal Richards match from BITW? I'll pass.


They put it on the ROH vs. SCUM dvd since it was Steen's "heel turn" and they needed a halfway decent match on there. I'm sure when they come out with a fourth Steen comp it'll be on there. I wonder if they edited any of the interview since that's what got it pulled the first time.


----------



## sXeMope

They said it's unedited. I bought it. I already downloaded it from XWT and burned it long ago. Really not sure why I chose to buy it. 

Update on the status of PRIME Wrestling.



Spoiler: PRIME






> This is a job I've been putting off doing for a number of weeks now, but has been swirling in my mind ever since, so please forgive and indulge me when it comes to the length of the following ...
> 
> In September of 2007, I was told about a new wrestling promotion that would be debuting the next month, and asked to be a part of it... at the time, that promotion was called "Pro Wrestling Ohio". I was excited about the idea, as it provided me a chance to expand my creative duties to a level I never had before, and help expose a new audience to what I felt were some of the most promising young talents in this part of the country. Such an undertaking wasn't without tribulations. On a beyond paper-thin budget, and more passion and dedication than I can describe, the journey began. Critics said we wouldn't last six months. No way, not even close. I'm proud to be sitting here six years later looking back on what was.
> 
> Over the next several years, we had some ups and we had some downs, just as any promotion would. There were days I would wake up eagerly anticipating working on PWO projects. There were days I would wake up dreading it. But, through it all, the goal of myself and everyone involved was to make the promotion, the television, the talent roster, everything therein, the absolute best it could be under whatever circumstances we were dealt. It was never perfect or ideal, in independent wrestling it never is, but I was and am so proud of what we were able to create the vast majority of the time. As a staff, a roster, a company, and a business, we grew... and we grew up. Every year was noticeably better than the last, and more doors opened for the future.
> 
> For those unaware, I worked in a creative capacity for the entire past six years, about five and a half of those six as the head of creative. Essentially, I, along with a few others, wore the matchmaker or "booker" hat. It was extremely strenuous at times, but a position I loved. In late-2011, things began to change. Circumstances necessitated me taking on more responsibilities in the front office, working more closely with first the television production (which I also enjoyed), then later also venues, sponsors, insurance companies, charities, merchandising, and financing. With that, plus our scope now reaching far beyond just Ohio, the "PRIME" name was born and the machine moved forward.
> 
> Over the next year and a half, we had some good stretches and we had some not-so-good stretches. While I had a very talented and dedicated team working alongside me, a large burden outside my main focus of the creative & TV production was still upon me, especially financially. What was once a fun and creatively fulfilling outlet that took up part of my "wrestling time" had turned into an overwhelming endeavor that was eating up ALL of my time. By mid-2013, I was decidedly burnt out. I didn't want things to change... I NEEDED them to, for the sake of my own sanity.
> 
> In the beginning of 2013, Fox Sports acquired SportsTime Ohio, the network we aired on since 2007. Formerly independently owned, STO was undergoing a slow transformation into a more corporate environment. With that change came new policies, rules, regulations and requirements. One of those requirements, in the form of an insurance policy, would have more than doubled our annual budget for producing a television show. By the end of July 2013, the new network structure was in place, and PRIME Wrestling was temporarily pulled from the airwaves until these new requirements could be met.
> 
> Now, Fox is COMPLETELY within their rights to ask what they did of us... but I knew in my heart this was the change. As much as I had given of myself mentally & financially over the past 18 months... there was no way I had the resources left to jump this big of a hurdle. The timing of said hurdle, coupled with other issues going on within our team... health issues, business issues, personal setbacks and other professional endeavors... all coming in a perfect storm, each one making the operation more challenging in its own way... I'm not sure how many of you believe in fate, or "a sign", or anything like that... but it became very clear to me it was time for all of us to make some difficult decisions.
> 
> With that in mind, and a heavy heart, it is my duty to make public & official for the first time, that Wrestlelution 6 on October 20 of 2013 was the last scheduled PRIME Wrestling live event for the foreseeable future.
> 
> I'm very proud of Wrestlelution 6. I feel it was one of our strongest events ever, if not the strongest. It was an incredible "final chapter" for a company and for everyone who was such an important part of it. For the final story to be told to be the handful of members of the "PRIME Foundation" re-claiming the legacy of what they had built from the forces working against them was beautiful and poetic. All usual merchandise shills aside, I really hope all of you who have ever supported us watch that show, be it on DVD or digitally, through us or Smart Mark Video or anywhere else. It means a lot to me, and I hope it means a lot to all of you.
> 
> Will PRIME Wrestling ever run an event again? Maybe. After October 20, there were talks of planning on doing more events on a more limited basis, but things never materialized. In the right place, at the right time, and for the right reason, I would absolutely do it again, no questions asked. I just know that, unfortunately, that isn't here and it isn't now.
> 
> I need to thank and acknowledge a number of people. Johnny Gargano & Gregory Iron sacrificed more than anyone will ever be able to realize or understand to make the past six years a reality. Production staff like Mike Moran, among others, were invaluable to our process, and we wouldn't have had a prayer without them. Thanks to Pat, Jim & Dawn at STO for believing in us all those years. Our sponsors over the years, who allowed us to present the quality of shows we did. Others like Bobby Beverly, Matthew Justice, Matt Cross, Josh Prohibition, Dan Arkham, Ben Fruith, Zach Gowen, Bobby Shields, and even my old nemesis Marion Fontaine, sacrificed a lot for something they believed in, and is something I will never forget. Guys like Jason Bane, Sons of Michigan, Jimmy Jacobs, Facade, DWS, Valentino, Aeroform etc brought instant credibility and intrigue to our product. Unsung workhorses from our early days like Mike Tolar, Jimmy DeMarco, Virus & Morty Rackem may not have been around for the majority of our most-watched and memorable events, but helped lay a foundation of quality that was adhered to and built upon from there on out. Pedro, Aaron Maguire, Vic, LaBar, Tom Dunn & Clemons were all vital cogs in the machine as well. Our latest crop - Castle, Madrox, RSP, Jay Flash, Aiden Veil didn't have the time to reach their full potential on TV, but absolutely will elsewhere and the sky is the limit. I mean to leave no one out, everyone was an important part of the process (well, almost everyone -- a few snuck by me I'd rather forget about).
> 
> Looking back, I see our six years as a success. It didn't always show that way on paper, and it sure wasn't always fun, but for a group of guys some thought would fizzle out after a few months -- or maybe even the first show -- we were able to do some pretty cool things. International online DVD distribution. National and international television syndication. Four live internet-Pay-Per-View events. Being part of the historic Cleveland Autorama and spend five years running big events at the Nautica Pavilion. Working hand-in-hand with amazing legendary talent like Kevin Nash, Greg Valentine, Al Snow, Rhino, Tito Santana, Hacksaw Jim Duggan and Paul London. Working with future stars on the cusp of stardom like Shiima Xion/Zema Ion, Brodie Lee/Luke Harper, Ashley Lane/Madison Rayne, Colin Delaney, Michael Hutter/Derrick Bateman/Ethan Carter III, and the stars whose breaks are yet to come, but will in the very near future. Grabbing the attention of the wrestling world when Johnny Gargano tried to end Gregory Iron's career, or when Marion Fontaine finally struck Justin LaBar.
> 
> Looking ahead, the PRIME name won't go away. This website will stay in tact, and remain updated when new news is available. The PRIME Facebook, YouTube & Twitter accounts will stay active as well. I plan to do a ton of things with the PWO/PRIME library... starting with releasing (hopefully) all of our "lost" shows that never made DVD, starting with late 2011-early 2012 and then our shows from this past summer, most of which never made it to television OR YouTube. I also plan to do "Best ofs" of many of our most memorable stars and themes. These will be must-haves for anyone who doesn't own our entire collection and is interested in the best of the best in what we've done.
> 
> Anyone who follows my career outside of PRIME knows I've already had my hands in several other projects. I'm in the process of launching Joe-Dombrowski.com and will continue my path as an announcer, writer, content producer, and merchandiser. Please feel free to find me on Facebook (/JoeDombrowskiwrestling) or Twitter (@Joe_Dombrowski), as I'll always post PRIME updates as well when they happen.
> 
> Lastly, we wouldn't have lasted even six days without fans... so thank you guys. Your support always drove us forward, through good and bad, and your loyalty was among the most difficult things to factor in when weighing recent decisions. The Justin Summers, Jill Dials, Leonard Bibbs, our buddy Kayden, etc. You guys are as much a part of this company as anyone I've mentioned. I hope you show the same support to support other area promotions I feel strongly about, such as IWC Wrestling in Pittsburgh and Remix Pro Wrestling in Marietta, OH.
> 
> It's been real, Cleveland.
> 
> "It is easier to try than to prove it can't be done."
> 
> - Joseph Dombrowski
> Executive Producer
> PWO/PRIME Wrestling TV
> [email protected]






TL;DR: they're dead. At least for the foreseeable future. Hope to see some of their more exclusive guys like Krimson pop up in AIW.


I watched the Chris Hero RF Video Shoot on NYE. Pretty interesting but it was almost exclusively about NXT. I expected it to mainly be about NXT but not exclusively. Funny part in it was when he mentioned Goodhelmet. He referred to him by his real name so I'm not sure it was him but I can't see any other guys having a 36 disc Eddie Guerrero comp. haha.


Just saw this on LOP.


> - The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that Eddie Edwards and Davey Richards won't be back at the next set of WWE NXT tapings and they aren't going to be offered a contract.
> 
> Apparently Triple H didn't want t sign them after their tryout because of their size. The feeling is they are loaded with guys who aren't big that can go so the mentality coming out of these tryout camps is that WWE is looking for guys who can headline WrestleMania in five or ten years.
> 
> A lot of people went to bat for Richards and Edwards with the feeling they should get a deal and several people pushed for them to go straight to the main roster. It's said Triple H made the decision not to sign them after the NXT tapings where they lost to The Ascension.


This is gonna be super awkward if it's true. They've already had their feel-good moment sendoffs. I did see that Davey tweeted something about signing a new contract. Assumed it was WWE but perhaps not. Probably for the better IMO. While they're good, they're already loaded with Junior Heavyweights as the article says and and with nothing for them to really go after they have a pretty limited ceiling.


----------



## Obfuscation

Eddie might be going back to ROH already? Makes you wonder who's at fault for the send off. WWE for making it seem as if he was signed or ROH/Edwards himself for thinking he was moving on up. Either way, that's it, I guess.


----------



## KingCrash

You'd have to think it was Eddie/ROH because it wasn't a normal signing but a tryout, so they had to know WWE wasn't sold on them yet. Will be awkward if Eddie returns to ROH but what are you going to do.


----------



## Obfuscation

Unsure why they jumped the go. Oh well.

Eddie to unleash hell on the Strong, Jacobs, Whitmer union. At least it has foundation for him to do something once he returns.


----------



## KingCrash

At least there's that, I assume Whitmer is going to wrestle and they have plans just in case Strong signs with TNA before he signs another ROH contract.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hope Whitmer is making the right decision to wrestle. Happy he is, but rather not have him risk anything else just to continue working on the indies.

Has there been rumors of Strong signing w/TNA again? Not sure how much I'd look into it as it is. Technically Kenny King & Perkins are on the roster, yet you never see 'em. _(I think..)_


----------



## KingCrash

There have been a couple of them and one of them referenced Strong's drinking as heat on him from ROH and that he was making more guaranteed money in ROH then TNA was offering. I have no idea what they'd do with Strong has they have guys just as talented as him and they only show up once a month at this point. Isn't TJP injured or something? King I think they're just going to let his contract run out and then drop him.


----------



## Obfuscation

Unsure about Perkins. If so, that would make sense as he's been MIA since BFG.

Strong seems so close to the outs w/ROH that I almost want to believe it. Not so much that he'll actually head to TNA, but that he'll just be done w/the company sooner rather than later.


----------



## KingCrash

Well Strong seems to be in the position Daniel Bryan was in during his last days with ROH before the Final Countdown tour as a gatekeeper and measuring stick for guys while they moved on to feuds and title shots and he was just there. 

Just noticed they're charging more for Hell Rising then usual. So not only are they giving Cornette the middle finger but making money off of it too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yes & no on that. Strong's position doesn't quite feel like Danielson's atm. Strong feels more like lazy booking, but he's good, so they luck out by giving him every random name to come to ROH over the past year & into this year. It's worked vs some & hasn't worked vs others. But I guess once you've done so much in ROH as it is, this is bound to happen. Toss in my own personal opinion on current ROH + general interest as a whole, and well, it's a drop in the bucket.


----------



## sXeMope

The Primer said:


> Eddie might be going back to ROH already? Makes you wonder who's at fault for the send off. WWE for making it seem as if he was signed or ROH/Edwards himself for thinking he was moving on up. Either way, that's it, I guess.


Depends on your perspective. I can see all parties being somewhat responsible. They're big names and WWE taking the additional looks at them and telling them not to accept televised bookings after Final Battle could have been taken as a strong indicator that they may be signing. ROH did jump the gun with it but at the same time it was looking like they were leaving. I think they set it up okay with Eddie because they gave him his farewell but then he was beat down. Still pretty awkward overall though because they've already had their big farewells and gotten verbally blown from everyone. I definitely think they should have waited for final confirmation from WWE before they did their farewell tours.


I think BJ is back to wrestling again. He's booked for IWA Mid South. I wanna think he's booked for AIW too. Nothing confirmed but I saw John Thorne tweet something about a "Never say never" moment happening at the next show and that's just my personal speculation.


----------



## Even Flow

I'm watching the Steen, Hell Rising DVD (the shoot interview part) and they're upto before Steen gets the title from Davey, and Kingston (who has the Grand Title with him) is there wanting to seemingly challenge Davey at the 10th Anniversary Show. The American Wolves intro hits, everyone thinks it's gonna be Davey, but of course it's Steen (when he had the Wolves intro added to his entrance music) and Steen's out in one of those Bow-Tie shirts, eating a banana whilst holding a tennis racket with Davey's face on the cover of it, with the World Title.

I hadn't seen that part for a while until just a moment ago, and it was just as awesome seeing it again as it was the first time.


----------



## Obfuscation

Finally finished PWG BOLA 2013 Night Two after months of putting it off. I know why I did. It's awful. Pardon that amazing six person tag match. Young Bucks + Adam Cole vs Candace LaRae. Holy shit, absolutely mind-blowing. Even better than I was hoping. Rest of the show was damn near a total bust tho. That's not the PWG I love. That's ROH lite. And it must die. Ending was epic too. Gosh, did it ever need that after a DUD of a finals.

Meanwhile I watched the first four matches on Matt Rushmore and so far it's the best PWG show of 2013. I'm fairly confident the next three matches should deliver so it's probably going to be a lock. I needed this. Restores my faith in PWG. Matt Rushmore is the kind of show I'm used to seeing w/this promotion. I hope the up & down streak of PWG ends for 2014. It can't be hot forever, but dammit, please let 'em try.

And stop booking Elgin & Ciampa.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Matt Rushmore was an unbelievably good show!! I was there  

I'm not a fan of Elgin or Ciampa either. Elgin's pretty popular with the crowd though :no: 

When I'm there, I see Ciampa trying to sell merch and his corner of the merch ring looks like Virgil's table :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

I need to hit up a PWG show again. Been way, way too long. That crowd is the best.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Just ordered Steen's "Hell Rising" :mark:


----------



## Chismo

:ti at the American Wolves situation. See what happens, Larry?


----------



## smitlick

*AIW Damn It Feels Good To Be A Gangsta*

1. ACH vs Davey Vega vs Gary Jay vs Louis Lyndon
***

2. Hope & Change vs The Batiri
**1/4

3. Colin Delaney & Youthanazia vs NIXON
***3/4

4. BJ Whitmer vs Michael Elgin
***1/2

5. Ethan Page vs Josh Alexander
***1/4

6. Chris Dickinson vs MASADA
**3/4


*AAW Take No Prisoners 2013*

1. Silas Young vs Mat Fitchett
***

2. ACH vs Lamar Titan
***1/2

3. Michael Elgin vs MASADA
***1/4

4. Zero Gravity & KungFuManchu vs Irish Airborne & Monster Mafia
***1/4

5. Jimmy Jacobs vs Arik Cannon
**

6. Shane Hollister vs Brian Kendrick
***


*AIW JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2013*

Day One

1. Kimber Lee vs Bobby Beverly
**3/4

2. Louis Lyndon vs Tadarius Thomas
***

3. Ethan Page vs Seleziya Sparx
**3/4

4. Michael Elgin vs Biff Busick
***3/4

5. Josh Alexander vs ACH
***1/2

6. Tim Donst vs Adam Cole
***1/4

7. Matt Cross vs Johnny Gargano
***1/2

Day Two

1. Ethan Page vs Davey Vega
**3/4

2. Kimber Lee vs Louis Lyndon
***

3. Michael Elgin vs Rickey Shane Page
***1/2

4. Johnny Gargano vs Adam Cole
***3/4

5. Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander
N/R

6. Johnny Gargano vs Kimber Lee
***

7. ACH vs Biff Busick
***3/4

8. NIXON vs Colin Delaney & Matt Cross
**3/4

9. Ethan Page vs Michael Elgin vs Johnny Gargano
***1/2


*PWX A Hunt For Gold*

1. Cedric Alexander vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/2

2. Caleb Konley vs Davey Richards
***1/4


*ROH Honor In The Heart of Texas*

1. Kyle O'Reilly vs Mike Sydal
***

2. Mark Briscoe vs Steve Corino
*

3. Athena vs Barbie Hayden
*

4. Matt Taven vs Eddie Edwards
***1/4

5. ACH vs Jay Lethal
***3/4

6. Bobby Fish vs Raymond Rowe
*1/2

7. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

8. Michael Elgin & BJ Whitmer vs SCUM
**3/4

9. Jay Briscoe vs Davey Richards
***1/4​


----------



## TRIII

I´m glad I was finally able to get a copy of Hell Rising altough the price is now 24,99. I also ordered the new Danielson set wgich consists of matches from 2008 and 2009 including most of the Final Countdown Tour matches. What I noticed is that the price for PWG Mount Rushmore is 19,99 instead of the usual 14,99. I really hope that dosen`t mean that ROH will raise the price for their DVD`s from now on.


----------



## sXeMope

Posting for the few who may follow Krimson...






Seems the post-PRIME Dead Wrestling Society won't contain Kirst and Gory. No complaints. As much as I like Eric Ryan, Kirst felt like a lost character at times neither him or Gory were that big/intimidating. Krimson and Warchild are both pretty big guys and Warchild alone is more intimidating than Kirst and Gory combined.


----------



## Obfuscation

KRIMSON

I'm dying for him to work more promotions where the content isn't so scarce. I absolutely adore the character.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Can someone tell me if http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/iwa-ms-dvd-best-of-king-of-the-death-matches-1997-2003.html
has full matches or just clips??? 

Thanks


----------



## Wrestling is Life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MbEsGz3DyiM

I strongly suggest people check out this amazing match between Jonathan Gresham and Matt Cage released by Beyond Wrestling.


----------



## FITZ

ExGrodzki said:


> Can someone tell me if http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/iwa-ms-dvd-best-of-king-of-the-death-matches-1997-2003.html
> has full matches or just clips???
> 
> Thanks


I'm almost positive that it will have full matches.


----------



## sXeMope

I'd also guess they're full matches. I said it in the other thread but SMV's comps like that are generally full matches. 



Prime Evil said:


> KRIMSON
> 
> I'm dying for him to work more promotions where the content isn't so scarce. I absolutely adore the character.


PRIME/PWO closed recently and all their TV shows that they uploaded to YouTube are now available to view publicly again. Check out /PWOWrestling and /PRIMEWrestlingTV. Bunch of Krimson stuff.

Watched HOH3 last night. Pretty good show so far. Made it up to Rhino/Steen and fell asleep during the finishing stretch. Also, Rosita :banderas


----------



## Srdjan99

Did anyone watched Extreme Rising Unfinished Business, yet? Seen in on XWT, but I already have a low ratio, so don't wanna destroy it, if it's a bad show


----------



## Lane

It's not an awful show. Once you make it passed Homicide vs Ortiz its a pretty fun watch. Even Balls vs Tony was okay.


----------



## Last Chancery

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BW9Q2L6IgUc

Michael Elgin vs. Alex Shelley from AAW, March 2011

AAW just posted this one. This match never hit DVD because of TNA's restrictions, but it's fun watching a younger, heel Elgin working with a pretty over Alex Shelley. Good little match. LOL @ Franchise doing commentary.


----------



## Bruce L

Only-sort-of-random ROH rewatch night, focusing, as was my whim this evening, on matches from 2012.


*ROH World Title
Davey Richards (c) vs. Jay Lethal (The Homecoming 2012, 1/20) *— ★★★★
After a decidedly lackluster first year as champion, Davey started to build a respectable reign with this match, which I attribute to the fact that for the first time since winning the belt – and honestly, probably since failing to win it at _Final Battle '10_ – he once again spent an entire match showing what (IMO) made him a star in the first place: his once-vaunted perfect execution. And, to the match's tremendous benefit, Lethal matched him in that area. The work on Lethal's arm was nowhere near as finely detail-oriented as the similar bodywork from the likes of Tanahashi and Okada, but he sold it well (meaning believably) for the rest of the match. No flaws that actually hurt the match; even a couple of potential deal-breaking moments are greatly minimized in context. Great match.


*ROH World Tag Team Titles
The Briscoes (c) vs. Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly (Rise and Prove, 2/17) *— ★★★¾
The Briscoes' careers following their blockbuster 2007 can be charitably called "uneven," but the ROH base continues to respect them, and they can still put on a hell of a tag title main event when they feel like it. Case in point: this straight-up, action-packed main event from an otherwise nothing show. Dem Boys bring the goods, but the real story here is O'Reilly getting to look like a credible threat against the established ROH team to beat. (Davey hangs back a bit more than I'd expect, but I guess all the better to showcase his protégé.) I know Kyle is arguably even less popular around here than Davey or the Briscoes, but for those (like me) who like what he does at his best, this is yet another of the "future main-eventer" performances he specialized in around this time. 


*Eddie Edwards vs. Tommaso Ciampa (Live Strong, 6/30) *— ★★★½
You know a match between these two isn't going to be rocket science, so it's to the match's benefit that it's kept fairly short and simple. Just a hard-hitting, action-packed, back-and-forth wrestling match with no story beyond the good old standby of "Two guys fight; who's gonna win?" Sometimes, that's all you need for a really good match, and that's the case here. Very good match, and quite possibly still the best of Ciampa's career.


*Michael Elgin vs. Silas Young (Brew City Beatdown, 7/14) *— ★★★¾
If this isn't Young's ROH debut, then it's certainly one of the first times most of the fanbase will have seen him in action. What I love about this match is the fact that ROH – perhaps motivated by the possibility that he's a familiar face to upper-Midwest fans like this Milwaukee crowd – lets him be his best self right from the get-go. He's paired up with a guy who (I assume) he'd faced before in this region and let them have the kind of match they've probably headlined another company's show with, which seems to me a better way of establishing Silas than I might have expected.


*The Bravado Brothers vs. Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander (Caged Hostility, 9/8) *— ★★★¾
Is this the most unlikely great match of the past few years? It's certainly a candidate for the most unexpected. C & C had had some fun outings prior to this, and the Bravados' improvement since their NOAH excursion was well-established by this point, but I still can't say I was expecting anything more than a whole bunch of nothing from this pairing. Instead, all four guys came in with their best workin' boots on and put on as state-of-the-art yet fundamentally sound an indy tag match as anybody else has in recent memory. They played the tag formula to perfection, with the Bravados getting downright Andersonian in their work on Coleman's arm, and still found time to bust out all the movez, AND kept the home-state fans hot from beginning to end. Just great stuff all around.


----------



## Mikey2Likely

I've got a YouShoot addiction lately watch Sean Waltmans last night, absolutely hilarious. One thing I didn't like is he didn't want to drop a lot of names, especially in WWE (because he is still hoping to go back.) Loved the parts though when he talks about shitting in everyone's bags and when they go to do the joint rolling challenge, he pulls out his actual stash :lmao

Great shoot, Laughed out Loud several times, and enjoyed it thoroughly. My new favorite Youshoot, with Honky Tonk Man a close 2nd. 

Also watched Bob Holly, and DDP recently.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

^You should check out Kevin Nash's, next to Jim Corny he is one of my favorite shooters.


----------



## Mikey2Likely

Matt_Yoda said:


> ^You should check out Kevin Nash's, next to Jim Corny he is one of my favorite shooters.


I have the Nash one, just haven't gotten to it yet! Its on my list however!


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I have a few DVDs currently available on eBay...more to come probably next week

Beyond Wrestling "Americanrana": http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221349283371&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

ROH Bloodstained Honor & Stars of Honorhttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221349269375&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## sXeMope




----------



## Chismo

Badass. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> PRIME/PWO closed recently and all their TV shows that they uploaded to YouTube are now available to view publicly again. Check out /PWOWrestling and /PRIMEWrestlingTV. Bunch of Krimson stuff.


Brilliant. Can give some of the expected goodies a look tonight.


----------



## Even Flow

> WWNLive.com has upgraded to HD cameras and equipment. All iPPVs will now broadcast worldwide in HD widescreen starting this weekend. This means all DGUSA, EVOLVE, SHINE and FIP iPPVs will be HD widescreen. The DVDs of these events will also be HD widescreen.
> 
> It starts with the EVOLVE live iPPVs this Friday, Saturday and Sunday. This upgrade is all because of you. When you support us, we put your investment into making the products and brands better for you. We will show our appreciation by bringing you this HD widescreen upgrade at no additional cost to you.
> 
> Our iPPV prices will remain the same.
> 
> In addition, we will now have a wireless router on hand at all live iPPVs to serve as a back up to the hard wire building internet connection. This will be a safety to make sure we bring you the smoothest broadcast possible.
> 
> These are significant upgrades for our small business operation.. There are no multi-million dollar companies supporting the WWNLive brands. We are the definition of mom and pop. Going to HD widescreen will open more exciting doors for all of us.
> 
> No words can express our appreciation to you for making it possible to feature the top talent from around the world, get DVD production on track and upgrade our equipment.
> 
> Thank you and we hope you continue to enjoy DGUSA, EVOLVE, SHINE and FIP. This is happening because of you.


...


----------



## RKing85

don't care as much about the hd, the extra wireless router is what makes me most happy if it improves the streaming of the iPPV's.


----------



## FITZ

They must be doing much better business then we all thought. 

Better quality certainly makes me more likely to order a show from them in the future. Another plus is that this should give Gabe more motivation to get his shows onto DVD more quickly.


----------



## Obfuscation

SHINE w/better production? 

Sweet.


----------



## MTheBehemoth




----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

definitely interested in that AJ shoot.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

HD is never bad in my book and quality streams is all good by me, looking forward to see how it turns out.


----------



## smitlick

Matt_Yoda said:


> ^You should check out Kevin Nash's, next to Jim Corny he is one of my favorite shooters.


I have a question answered in the Nash Shoot... Think its one of the few I've bothered to ask for YouShoot.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Not a big fan of Styles, but it's always interesting to hear what goes on backstage so will probably check it out.


----------



## sXeMope

Just ordered my copy. The additional shoot and compilation are good incentives for me. Also bought the 8x10 because I'm a mark for shit like that. Can't wait to see it.


I've read speculation that Davey and Eddie are headed to TNA. They were pulled from the Dreamwave show, and apparently TNA are touring the UK at that time. (Davey also said on Twitter that he's returning to the UK this year). Not really sure if there's any real merit behind it but it makes you think. One would have to think that if they're not WWE bound they've gotta be instantly on TNA's radar. 

Saw that Davey was announced for the next AAW show as well. Wasn't planning to follow AAW after the Allegiance tournament but I may have to check out that show just to see how the crowd reacts to him.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm scared to see them work for a company w/o the proper limitations needed. It'll be no different than the indie junk.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Emperor DC

The only reason The Wolves have been speculated for TNA is because of dirt sheet rumors of the NXT match and that Davey said he's "going to Florida". Everyone of sound mind took that to mean EVOLVE, I can't see them going to TNA unless other opportunities dry up and there'll be more than enough demand for them without going to TNA and leaving themselves unable to take them chances.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sXeMope

I think Eddie could adapt to a more "mainstream" style of wrestling but for some reason I think Davey may be a bit set in his ways so to speak.



Emperor DC said:


> The only reason The Wolves have been speculated for TNA is because of dirt sheet rumors of the NXT match and that Davey said he's "going to Florida". Everyone of sound mind took that to mean EVOLVE, I can't see them going to TNA unless other opportunities dry up and there'll be more than enough demand for them without going to TNA and leaving themselves unable to take them chances.


I was thinking that him going to Florida meant EVOLVE as well but he tweeted that he'd signed a new contract. I initially thought it was WWE, but when the news came out about them being turned down I started to think it was TNA. I still think he could mean EVOLVE but I'm not sure because all he has (that we know of) is the open contract for the match against Fox.


----------



## Chismo

Is DREAMWAVE any good? Any different?


----------



## KingCrash

Emperor DC said:


> The only reason The Wolves have been speculated for TNA is because of dirt sheet rumors of the NXT match and that Davey said he's "going to Florida". Everyone of sound mind took that to mean EVOLVE, I can't see them going to TNA unless other opportunities dry up and there'll be more than enough demand for them without going to TNA and leaving themselves unable to take them chances.


Davey I might see going seeing how he's burned his bridges almost everywhere else and it'd only be a matter of time before he and Gabe yell at each other again but considering he's booked for various indies in Feb. at least unless TNA is going to let guys do indy shows that go to DVD again I can't see Eddie in TNA.


----------



## Lane

Chismo said:


> Is DREAMWAVE any good? Any different?


It's a ton of fun. Mini PWG as far as fan involvement. Same crowd every show that are into everything. Very storyline driven but with that said all the in ring stuff normally besides the pre show and maybe opening match is either really solid to really fucking great.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

DREAMWAVE's next card looks pretty damn impressive for a company that doesn't (yet) get much attention:



> DREAMWAVE Championship match
> AJ Styles vs. Christian Rose (c)
> 
> Singles match
> Nick Brubaker vs. Johnny Gargano
> 
> DREAMWAVE Alternative Championship
> Reed Bentley (c) vs. Marshe Rockett
> 
> Singles match
> Michael Elgin vs. Shane Hollister
> 
> Tag Team match
> Rich Swann & Lince Dorado vs. Team AC/DC (Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin)
> 
> DREAMWAVE Tag Team Championship: No DQ Tag Team Scramble
> Zero Gravity vs. Foreign Affairs vs. Sports Entertainment vs. Helter Skelter (c)


----------



## Lane

Should add the winner of that 4 way faces the Young Bucks at the anniversary event.


----------



## Obfuscation

Christian Rose getting a match vs AJ Styles. Hmm. May be something to see there.

Swann & the Perfect Ten as a duo. Now that's rad.


----------



## RKing85

I know VERY little about Dreamwave. But the lineup alone makes me thing I should be paying more attention to it.


----------



## Chismo

Lane said:


> It's a ton of fun. Mini PWG as far as fan involvement. Same crowd every show that are into everything. Very storyline driven but with that said all the in ring stuff normally besides the pre show and maybe opening match is either really solid to really fucking great.


Thanks, I'll check them out.


----------



## Lane

Chismo said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out.


I recommend the following

Anniversary IV (Cage vs Lince, Very great TLC match, Rose vs Morrison, and Hades vs Brubaker)
Immortality (Lince vs Del sol & Hades vs Brubaker dog collar match.)
Summer Spectacular (Hades vs Lince, A fun match between the Beck Family and Sports Entertainment, 4 way tag with Steiners, Cage vs Brubaker, and a great no dq between Rose and Ali)
No Escape 2013 (Hollister vs Lince, the tag matches which include a good story, D-Von vs Cage, and Rose vs Hades cage match.)


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Have listed a few more DVDs on eBay

ROH Year Onehttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221351691458&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

ROH Samoa Joe: Total Domination http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221351693628&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

TNA Unstoppable: The Best of Samoa Joe http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221351695997&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

ROH Samoa Joe vs CM Punk: Collector's Edition http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221351697916&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

ROH The Summer of Punk http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221351709740&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

WWE CM Punk: Best in the World http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221351710886&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

ROH Bryan Danielson: The American Dragon http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221351716141&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

ROH Nigel McGuinness: An ROH Career Retrospectivehttp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221351718038&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

8-Disc AJ Styles DVD Set from Highspots http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221351719729&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

ROH Eddie Edwards: Road to the Triple Crown http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221351721867&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

TNA Phenomenal: The Best of AJ Styles Vol. 1 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221351723945&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

TNA Heaven Sent, Hell Bound: The Best of Christopher Daniels http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221351725338&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

ROH Davey Richards: The American Wolf http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=221351727114&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Minority opinion but I love Davey's promos never thought he was a bad talker, I also guess he convinced me to order (I honestly wasn't) so he better show up so I can see Richards vs. Fox; Also Roddy's out because of injury so he'll just be there to sign autographs and stuff.


----------



## pokechaos480

Preordered Styles shoot. Looking forward to it.


----------



## RKing85

rfvideo holiday sale order came today. Mostly PWG, but a few single ones from various promotions.

Still haven't gotten my Dragon Gate USA Black Friday order. Going to shoot them an e-mail this weekend.


----------



## Chismo

Matt_Yoda said:


>


Probably the worst promo I've seen in a very, VERY long time.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Eh, to each his own then, I thought it was fine :/


----------



## Rah

The problem is that he lacks conviction or tonal fluctuation. When he does mix things up, it's to shout rather than let his emotion flow. The message is fine, but if you don't believe what you say, neither will your audience.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Rah said:


> The problem is that he lacks conviction or tonal fluctuation. When he does mix things up, it's to shout rather than let his emotion flow. The message is fine, but if you don't believe what you say, neither will your audience.


Kingston and Ambrose are masters at that. They really make you believe that they hate whoever they're talking about, and they look like they really believe what they're saying.

edit:
DJ Hyde just announced Kevin Steen vs. Masato Tanaka for WrestleCon :mark:


----------



## Flux

Jim Duggan :lol


----------



## Chismo

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Kingston and Ambrose are masters at that. They really make you believe that they hate whoever they're talking about, and they look like they really believe what they're saying.


Tbf, Kingston probably DOES hate everyone, lol.


----------



## FITZ

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Kingston and Ambrose are masters at that. They really make you believe that they hate whoever they're talking about, and they look like they really believe what they're saying.
> 
> edit:
> *DJ Hyde just announced Kevin Steen vs. Masato Tanaka for WrestleCon* :mark:


I was hoping that Wrestlecon card was going to end up looking insane and this is an amazing start.


----------



## Bubz

Steen vs Tanaka? Sounds interesting to say the least, I don't like Tanaka much these days but Steen might get a different type of match out of him.


----------



## JustJoel

Headed to the Evolve show in Tampa tonight - buddy hooked up the good tickets:mark:!!

Should be a good show:

http://www.pro-wrestling.com/news.php?a=3&n=NDY1MDkx

Only I think Roddy is hurt, so they've scrapped the opening 3 singles matches and there's supposed to be a 5-man elimination with Lince, Conley, Davis, Chucky T, and Uha Nation instead with the winner getting a title shot. Should be a really good show!


----------



## RKing85

that Wrestlecon Super Card could have all sorts of neat matches that are unique and fresh.


----------



## smitlick

*King of Europe Cup 2007*

1. Claudio Castagnoli vs Chris Hero
***

2. Martin Stone vs Go Shiozaki
***1/4

3. PAC vs Trent Acid
***1/4

4. El Generico vs Matt Sydal
***1/4

5. Ares vs Doug Williams
***

6. Zebra Kid vs Davey Richards
**1/2

7. Jody Fleisch vs Ryo Saito
**1/2

8. Nigel McGuiness vs Rhino
***3/4

9. PAC vs El Generico
****

10. Doug Williams & Go Shiozaki vs Davey Richards & Atsushi Aoki
***1/4

11. Doug Williams vs Chris Hero
***3/4

12. PAC vs Nigel McGuiness
***1/2

13. Davey Richards vs Go Shiozaki
***3/4

14. Matt Sydal vs Ryo Saito
***

15. Nigel McGuiness vs Davey Richards
**1/2

16. Matt Sydal vs Doug Williams
**3/4

17. Nigel McGuiness vs Doug Williams
****

18. El Generico, Martin Stone & Atsushi Aoki vs Swiss Money Holding & Trent Acid
**3/4

19. Martin Stone vs PAC
***3/4​


----------



## Groovemachine

Nice, I might give the King of Europe Cup another watch. I was there live for both nights and it was a pretty fun weekend. I remember really liking Richards/Shiozaki.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

*EVOLVE 25 Review - 1.10.2014
-Overall a damn good show, not a bad match on the card and it felt consistent and focused. The stream was absolutely phenomenal and I hope that they can keep it up. Surprise of the night was the opener in Barretta/Nese; Trent's best match since leaving WWE. Ricochet/Hero + the FRAY was very good and the more I see the Bravados the more they continue to grow on me hope they stick around for the promotion. Great main event with Davey/Fox and an early MOTYC for me, they made each other look great and Fox absolutely killing himself to beat Davey made Davey look strong in defeat and the post match stuff was well done. Shows like this is what I want to see more of, clear story/character progression complemented with a solid all around card. Good stuff.*

Trent Barretta vs. Anthony Nese-****
FRAY!-***
Chris Hero vs. Ricochet-***+
The Young Bucks & Rich Swann vs. The Bravado Brothers & Johnny Gargano-***
AR Fox vs. Davey Richards-****


----------



## sXeMope

Curious: What was the post-match stuff? Did Davey do any kind of farewell speech or anything? 


Also, apparently Matt Sydal was backstage at EVOLVE last night. Damn I wish WWE would just release him.


----------



## JustJoel

sXeMope said:


> Curious: What was the post-match stuff? Did Davey do any kind of farewell speech or anything?


Actually it was both very Davey and very awesome. He started like Hero did in his speech - talking about how indie guys are making their mark all over the world, how Davey helped build DGUSA, Evolve, etc. but then took a sharp turn to "well, fuck those guys, I'm better than them and I'm better than this company." And then he took the belt and spit on it.:gun::flip I enjoyed it live immensely. 



> Also, apparently Matt Sydal was backstage at EVOLVE last night. Damn I wish WWE would just release him.


Eh, Sydal was at the Chikara show last year, and I'm pretty sure he goes to the SHINE women's shows they regularly do at the same venue. EC3 was there too.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

sXeMope said:


> Curious: What was the post-match stuff? Did Davey do any kind of farewell speech or anything?
> 
> 
> Also, apparently Matt Sydal was backstage at EVOLVE last night. Damn I wish WWE would just release him.


Yeah basically what JustJoel said, Davey does his usual post match mic schtick then turns around and heels it up.


----------



## sXeMope

Interesting. Did it seem like a farewell or did it feel more like the beginning of a storyline?


Not sure if anyone seen this, but apparently Beyond Wrestling and IVPVideos have teamed up.
https://twitter.com/beyondwrestling/status/421406033618010112

I can't wait to hear the specifics of this. Hopefully it means IVP selling Beyond DVDs. I don't expect the big release DVDs but they've got a bunch of unreleased shows on YouTube for free that I'd have no problem paying $3 for a physical copy.


----------



## RKing85

heard nothing but great things about last night's Evolve show.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

sXeMope said:


> Interesting. Did it seem like a farewell or did it feel more like the beginning of a storyline?


It came off more like a storyline, I'd guess Davey is going to be doing some type of outsider gimmick. Then again he didn't show up yesterday so maybe it was a one off appearance.
____________________________

*EVOLVE 26 Review - 1.11.2014
-Another solid show from EVOLVE, not nearly as good as 25 but still a solid outing nonetheless. While they advanced some stories, they kind of slept on others and as such it made the show come off as a bit filler. Card was consistent per usual and built nicely towards the main events, MOTN is a toss up. Looks like KingCrash was on the money, after this show it looks like a lock that Ricochet is winning the Freedom Gate Title Wrestlemania weekend.*

Mia Yim vs. Su Yung- :yum: :yum:
Lince Dorado vs. Caleb Konley-***
Chuck Taylor vs. Maxwell Chicago-*
Bravado Brothers vs. Los Ben Dejos-***
Ricochet vs. Trent Barretta-***+
AR Fox & Uhaa Nation vs. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis-***+
Chris Hero vs. Anthony Nese-***+
The Young Bucks vs. Rich Swann & Chuck Taylor-***

Also fuck it I'm" giving Trent/Nese from 25 **** I went back and forth but it was truly a great opener.
_______________________
EDIT: Book-It-Cam with Nese, Trent & Yum


----------



## Srdjan99

Are you fuckin kidding me? Just seen th first match from Evolve 25, when did Nese become so awesome? ****1/2 for Nese/Barnetta it was amazing, that Death Valley driver on the apron :mark:


----------



## Flux

I dig three of those four a lot (everyone except Fox) so that tag sounds good on paper (Y)


----------



## Lane

From the CZW show last night. http://oi42.tinypic.com/15etsaa.jpg


----------



## sXeMope

God damn. I've seen pics of that from their recent Japan tour but that's the first time I've actually seen it done. Crowd response looks pretty bland for something so risky


----------



## Lane

Mind you theres no sound to a gif.


----------



## darkclaudio

EVOLVE 25
FIP World Championship Match: Barreta (c) vs Tony Nese ***


----------



## Snapdragon

Is it just me or does it seem like no one has even bated an eyelash at the Beaver Boys winning the CZW straps?


----------



## Lane

Thank God for spoilers.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd say Anthony Nese has always been radical. But, he appealed to me the moment I saw him in 2011. Thanks TNA. Thanks for not picking him up. He's better off. (Y)


----------



## darkclaudio

EVOLVE 25
Chris Hero vs Ricochet ***


----------



## RKing85

DG USA Black Friday order finally came in the mail today.


----------



## Even Flow

There's another kickstarter project going, only this time it's to do with Cornette when he comes to the UK.

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/942465350/a-corny-in-the-uk-the-jim-cornette-experience


----------



## Lane

Fuck Jim Cornette.


----------



## seabs

*Kickstarter is the fucking worst when it comes to the wrestling biz. Hey I want to do something I can't afford with my own finances. How many idiots can I get to pay me for emails?*


----------



## Obfuscation

Damn. I wanted to make the first post ranting about piece of shit kickstarter scenarios. Well still, they're god awful. And the fans that fall for it...apparently you can bank off stupidity.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Workers in the biz must be loving these funding sites. Easy way to milk marks. Remember that Wrestling Retribution/Revolution project? LOL.

I do have to praise kickstarter for making so if someone doesn't meet their goal, the people who pledged don't give them money.


----------



## Obfuscation

That promotion/show thingy was based off fan funds? :hayden3


----------



## Concrete

HayleySabin said:


> Damn. I wanted to make the first post ranting about piece of shit kickstarter scenarios. Well still, they're god awful. And the fans that fall for it...apparently you can bank off stupidity.


Wish so badly that some didn't give Kickstarter a real turd of a reputation. There's certainly issues with the platform yet somehow I've funded two projects and felt good in them. Though not wrestling related. I funded a woman who wanted to make marshmallows. I got those marshmallows. They were the best I ever had. That's my reason for enjoying Kickstarter haha.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

That actually sounds awesome. Now I want some marshmallows.


----------



## sXeMope

Kickstarter can be a good or bad thing IMO. At times it does feel like a thing where the person/company wants to do something, but doesn't wanna pay for it in case it bombs. 


Steen has Steen Shows with Davey Richards, Rich Swann and Kyle O'Reilly coming up. Only one that sounds appealing to me based on name alone is Swann. Seen the Steen/Davey shoot so I doubt that this will be much different and Kyle just seems bland and uninteresting to me.


----------



## Obfuscation

Marshmellows are the good side. Wrestlers asking for money on the other end is the less appealing side.


----------



## RKing85

Duggan asking for money for his shoulder surgery made me cringe. 

I listened to the first couple Cornette podcasts on MLW. The wrestling stuff was good, but when he went off on his gun control rants and stuff, completely turned me off. I don't listen any more.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


3.0 :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

wXw have released a Zack Sabre Jr. comp. :mark:
Better than that, the match listing looks SICK. :mark: :mark:



> wXw DVD: Burning Heart - Best of Zack Sabre jr.
> 
> Zack Sabre jr. vs. Claudio Castagnoli (aka Antonio Cesaro) - 30 Minutes Iron Man Match (wXw 100, 03.02.2009)
> 
> Zack Sabre jr. vs. Bryan Danielson (wXw 16 Carat Gold, 07.03.2009)
> 
> Zack Sabre jr. vs. TJP - wXw World Lightweight Championship (wXw The Vision, 13.03.2010)
> 
> Zack Sabre jr. vs. Masaaki Mochizuki - wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship (Dragon Gate Open The German GAte, 12.09.2010)
> 
> Zack Sabre jr. vs. Jon Ryan, AMBITION-Rules (AMBITION 2, 16.01.2011)
> 
> Zack Sabre jr. vs. Davey Richards (wXw 16 Carat Gold, 12.03.2011)
> 
> Zack Sabre jr. vs. Chris Hero (wXw Kreuzzug ZXI, 10.04.2011)
> 
> Zack Sabre jr. vs. Dick Togo (wXw 11th Anniversary, 26.11.2011)
> 
> Zack Sabre jr. vs. Big van Walter (wXw Live in Hamburg, 18.08.2012)
> 
> Zack Sabre jr. vs. Johnny Moss (wXw 16 Carat Gold, 01.03.2013)
> 
> Zack Sabre jr. vs. Tommy End - 16 Carat Gold Finals (wXw 16 Carat Gold, 03.03.2013)


The Danielson match is on the American Dragon comp. I bought last month and I've seen the Moss, TJP and End matches but it should still be worth the price. Probably gonna order if I'm left with enough extra cash.


----------



## Lane

Whatever happened to Jon Ryan?


----------



## RKing85

he punts for the Seahawks now


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> he punts for the Seahawks now


Different Jon Ryan. Or is that the joke?..

I think he retired. Either that or he dropped off the face of the earth because cagematch says he hasn't wrestled since 2012. Have to say the listing for that comp is pretty fantastic.


----------



## Lane

RKing85 said:


> he punts for the Seahawks now


:batista2


----------



## Stardust Genius

Ryan will participate in a tag team match with Johnny Moss against Masashi Takeda & Yuko Miyamoto at wXw on saturday.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Seabs said:


> *Kickstarter is the fucking worst when it comes to the wrestling biz. Hey I want to do something I can't afford with my own finances. How many idiots can I get to pay me for emails?*


Cornette was bragging in some interview a few months ago about how much money he has because of some smart investments.

So it's not even that he can't afford it.

He'd just rather you paid anyway.


----------



## FITZ

Even Flow said:


> There's another kickstarter project going, only this time it's to do with Cornette when he comes to the UK.
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/942465350/a-corny-in-the-uk-the-jim-cornette-experience


This looks a lot like me paying for Jim Cornette's vacation to England. 



HayleySabin said:


> Damn. I wanted to make the first post ranting about piece of shit kickstarter scenarios. Well still, they're god awful. And the fans that fall for it...apparently you can bank off stupidity.


I gave Nigel $10 for his documentary but that's the only one I've ever funded. If anyone deserved some money to tell his life story it's Nigel. 

But yeah most of them are total crap.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Just so you know, DJ Hyde is asking fans on Twitter about who we want to see at Best of the Best this year..

https://twitter.com/DJHyde_1/status/423215565185236993


----------



## seabs

THECHAMPION said:


> Cornette was bragging in some interview a few months ago about how much money he has because of some smart investments.
> 
> So it's not even that he can't afford it.
> 
> He'd just rather you paid anyway.


*Which makes it even worse. *


----------



## Even Flow

Just bought the Kevin Steen Show with Hero from Highspots. It'll be up sometime later.


----------



## Platt

:mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Kevin Steen Show w/ AJ Styles, please


----------



## sXeMope

Got the DJ Hyde shoot in today. Really looking forward/dreading to watch it.


----------



## THECHAMPION

Seabs said:


> *Which makes it even worse. *


Yeah, Cornette is a dick.

Actually not just in relation to wrestling: people like Jim Cornette are why Kickstarter and other crowdfunding projects don't work.

Crowdfunding should be to make things that couldn't other wise be made that people have an interest in: Nigel's documentary for instance.

People with the money like Cornette or that Kristen Bell TV show movie that's name is escaping me are an abuse of the system. You could make those anyway.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Platt

My Black Friday RF order finally arrived :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> My Black Friday RF order finally arrived :mark:


I got mine a few weeks ago :lmao

Also, I see the new DJ Hyde shoot is on XWT. 7GB bama4


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SMV have released a second Jon Moxley compilation from his HWA days.



> HWA DVD "The Slightly Off: HWA's Best Of Jon Moxley Volume 2"
> 
> 1. Jon Moxley vs. Cody Hawk (Best of '04)
> 2. Jon Moxley vs. Nigel McGuinness (Best of '05)
> 3. Jon Moxley vs. "Bad Seed" Shawn Osborne (Best of '05)
> 4. Jon Moxley vs. Chad Collyer (Best of '05)
> 5. Steel Cage: Jon Moxley vs. Cody Hawk (Best of '06)
> 6. Jon Moxley vs. Raven (Best of '06)
> 7. Jon Moxley vs. Peper Parks (Best of Adrenaline '07)
> 8. Jon Moxley & Cody Hawk - Arena Brawl (Best of Adrenaline '07)
> 9. Jon Moxley & Dick Rick vs. The GP Code (Road to Destiny - 8/30/08)
> 10. Last Man Standing: Jon Moxley vs. Dick Rick (High Def - 11/24/08)
> 11. Steel Cage: Jon Moxley vs. Jake Crist (World War III - 12/19/08)
> 12. Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger (Uprising '09 - 6/26/09)
> 13. Dog Collar: Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz (Drake's Psycho Circus - 7/31/09)
> 14. Fans Bring The Weapons: Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger vs. Ron Mathis (Drake's Psycho Circus - 7/31/09)
> 15. Jon Moxley vs. Davey Richards (Cold War - 2/20/10)
> 16. Jon Moxley vs. Bryan Danielson (Road to Destiny - 8/20/10)


I don't know about you but I really wanna see that Raven match. :mark:


----------



## Lane

Highspots has released...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGZMrTF7rxQ


----------



## Obfuscation

Even Flow said:


>


Weekly dose of CANDICE. :mark:

Adam Pearce, nice. Always liked him.


----------



## Chismo

Lane said:


> Highspots has released...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGZMrTF7rxQ


Shut up and take my money! :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Watching the DJ Hyde shoot. So far he's claimed he can do a Shooting Star Press, claims his Lariat is the best in the business, says he's responsible for The Wrestler happening, and that he was originally pegged for the spot that Necro eventually got. lulz.


----------



## Lane

"My lariat has knocked people out before."
"That's not a good thing, Deej."
FUCK.


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> Watching the DJ Hyde shoot. So far he's claimed he can do a Shooting Star Press, claims his Lariat is the best in the business, says he's responsible for The Wrestler happening, and that he was originally pegged for the spot that Necro eventually got. lulz.


:trips2


----------



## EmbassyForever




----------



## smitlick

MoxleyMoxx said:


> SMV have released a second Jon Moxley compilation from his HWA days.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about you but I really wanna see that Raven match. :mark:


I've seen a few of those matches and the quality of footage unless it's been improved isn't great


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

PWGGGGGGG :mark:

I will have to pick up Night One since that was the night I missed live.
Night Two was lackluster to me... Matt Rushmore was definitely the show of 2013


----------



## Groovemachine

*EVOLVE 25​*
~ Lighting has been drastically improved. Nice work, WWNLive.

Trent Baretta vs Anthony Nese - ***1/2
~ Good match although a little too much overkill for an opener. Great chemistry between these two.

[Evolve Fray!]
Chuck Taylor vs Lince Dorado vs Jon Davis vs Caleb Konley vs Uhaa Nation - **3/4
~ Fine for what it was but it was quite takey-turny with a lot of the guys just standing around waiting for their cue.

Chris Hero vs Ricochet - ***3/4
~ Loved the heck out of this. Ricochet doing his flippy shit and Hero LEVELLING him with elbows and bicycle kicks in response was awesome. My MOTN.

The Young Bucks & Rich SWann vs Johnny Gargano & The Bravados - ***1/2
~ Really fun 6-man tag here. Swann/Gargano is turning into a great feud and their dynamic was a highlight of the match. Gargano mocking Strong as he was watching from the Eagle's Nest was good too and further sets up the Strong/Gargano match whenever we get it. Bucks saving Swann from the Gargano Apron Spear, cutting Johnny off with a double superkick, looked so awesome. Lol at Strong picking up the wrong belt during the post-match antics.

AR Fox vs Davey Richards - ***
~ It's probably about what you'd expect from these two, although I suppose it wasn't as mental as it could have been. There were a lot of instances of them just trading moves and shrugging them off until they decided to stay on the mat, and I'm just not a fan of that kind of thing. Davey did a good bit of leg work on Fox but that was later completely ignored. Mindless but not exactly offensive,it had its moments.


No outright MOTYC but everything is solid-to-great. At just over 2 hours and 20 mins, the show flies by with no real down time to speak of. The Evolve/DGUSA shows I've seen often have pretty poor undercards but that wasn't the case at all here, making this a standout event.


----------



## sXeMope

HayleySabin said:


> :trips2


The thing about The Wrestler was incredibly funny. Lauderdale said something about the widely believed story of them seeing Necro and wanting him right away but DJ continued to say that wasn't true. I feel like the best is yet to come in the interview. That was only the first disc. Mostly his wrestling career.




Spoiler: Wolves



This probably belongs in the TNA section more than here, but did anyone else suffer through TNA last night with the hope that Davey and Eddie would show up? I quit watching just before Madison/Gail but watched the promo this morning and am I the only one who felt like it was a big fuck you to WWE? The whole premise of it. Getting tryouts and POSSIBLY being signed, and them being far too good for tryouts.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Of course it's a knock on WWE. That's what TNA is about.


----------



## RKing85

Yep, TNA takes every chance to take a shot at WWE. Thinking they can do it better. Like how this AJ Styles angle is going better than CM Punk's......oh wait......


----------



## theanticanadian

Not gonna lie, real pumped for these events. They just announced Lawler for one event in March, and Da Hit Squad, Aaron Epic, Chris Dickenson and more for a tag tournament for another March event.

Anyone in the area go to any Jersey Championship Wrestling shows?


----------



## sXeMope

tbh I thought TNA was doing that storyline better than WWE did...until AJ actually left.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

The DJ shoot has been pretty hilarious alright. :lol

watching the 2nd disc right now and he just told a pretty funny story about Moxley


----------



## ROHFan19

Is the DJ shoot really 8 hours long? I thought Hero's was long and that was 5 hours.


----------



## sXeMope

ROHFan19 said:


> Is the DJ shoot really 8 hours long? I thought Hero's was long and that was 5 hours.


Yes. 8 Hours, 5 Minutes, and 6 seconds to be exact.


----------



## Snapdragon

ROHFan19 said:


> Is the DJ shoot really 8 hours long? I thought Hero's was long and that was 5 hours.


Based on the trailer

Looks like 4 hours of burying Quack and 4 hours of putting himself over as the best booker, wrestler, person, etc.


----------



## Mattyb2266

So I just finished all 3 discs of the DJ shoot, and I actually enjoyed it. Sure, some of the stories were far fetched, but it seems like if a lot of what he said was true, then he really does have CZWs best interest at heart. Especially when it comes to a few people he has a bad relationship with that he'd still be willing to do business with.


----------



## Chismo

Anything about Zandig, Sick Nick or an eventual Gage return?


----------



## Mattyb2266

Chismo said:


> Anything about Zandig, Sick Nick or an eventual Gage return?


Yeah, there was a good amount on zandig and that if Gage wants, he has a spot when he gets out.


----------



## sXeMope

Have to agree that it was a pretty good shoot overall. Some good stuff, some funny stories, and some of DJ putting himself over as the best (x) in the world.

Had a chuckle at the part about the time he fired Brain Damage backstage though. He made it sound as if he stood a chance if they got physical. The Moxley story was pretty funny too. I feel like some of the stuff he said about Quack was unnecessary though. Revealing too much "dirty laundry" IMO.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

As far as I'm concerned, the DJ shoot has been great. So interesting to hear bout the CZW contracts, Tremont health scare, the buyout etc. 

He might exaggerate some stuff, but like Matty said, he genuinely seems to have CZW's best interest at heart. 

Plus apparently CZW is gonna run their own show sometime this year at Korakuen Hall. :mark:


----------



## Chismo

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Plus apparently CZW is gonna run their own show sometime this year at Korakuen Hall. :mark:


The banner might say "CZW", but it will be loaded with BJW wrestlers, I expect every match to be interpromotional.













*EVOLVE 25*

*(2014/1/10)*


1.	*FIP World Heavyweight Championship*: Anthony Nese vs. Trent Baretta ©

_Trent has, and I can’t stress this enough, he has by far the ugliest tights in pro-graps today. As for the match, it was a good spotfest, it was all about style, with very little substance, but it kind of worked here, the match was long, but time just flew by. The ending rocked, they couldn’t finish each other up with head-dropping and high-athletic moves, so it took a basic old school move to take things home, I loved it. Nese is a fucking freak of nature, btw._

***1/2


2.	5-WAY FRAY!: Chuck Taylor vs. Lince Dorado vs. Jon Davis vs. Caleb Konley vs. Uhaa Nation

**


3.	Chris Hero vs. Ricochet

_This was all style, with very little substance, a letdown. Fortunately, some parts were great, saved the match. Hero looks like crap._

***1/4


4.	Rich Swann & The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs. Johnny Gargano & The Bravado Brothers (Lancelot & Harlem)

_A fun spotfest, overall, with your typical indy flaws and virtues. The Bravados are so different now compared to few years back._

***1/4


5.	*EVOLVE Championship*: Davey Richards vs. AR Fox ©

_FUCK YEAH! Honestly, this match lived up to its expectations, full throttle forward. Intensity. Spots. Ridiculous spots. Contrived transitions. Flips. Davey being beyond terrible. FUCK YEAH! I enjoyed every minute of this. For wrong reasons, of course, but still…_

*3/4


Fun show, overall, with three good matches. The problem is, since scrapping the W/L record, they turned EVOLVE into just another indy promotion. I mean, you can find this style of wrestling in PWG and CZW, only… done better, and in front of better crowds. The video quality and lighting improved massively, though. Also, Lenny Leonard is still terrible. Absolutely fucking terrible.​


----------



## KingCrash

Lenny can grate the nerves but honestly after sitting through Taz and Tenay call wrestling with the enthusiasm of a drugged water buffalo I'll take what I can get. Thought all three EVOLVE shows were solid overall and Nese shined all three nights. Yeah it's just another primarily Northeast based indy but it's an easy watch and at least for these three shows I didn't immediately forget what I was watching. 

BTW, on the Hyde shoot what was the basic Eddie Kingston stuff that they hyped?


----------



## THECHAMPION

sXeMope said:


> I feel like some of the stuff he said about Quack was unnecessary though. Revealing too much "dirty laundry" IMO.


What did he say?

I always hear people saying there's all these like dirty secrets about Quack but I've never heard any and I'm curious.


----------



## Lane

Well...don't expect to see Saturyne anytime soon.


----------



## sXeMope

Chismo said:


> The banner might say "CZW", but it will be loaded with BJW wrestlers, I expect every match to be interpromotional.


DJ said he was gonna be taking like 10 guys over. Still not enough for a full show but it'll be more of a CZW show than a BJW show under the CZW banner.



KingCrash said:


> BTW, on the Hyde shoot what was the basic Eddie Kingston stuff that they hyped?


He said a lot about Eddie. Said they were boys and he wanted King back in CZW (Said the same about Joker). Also said that one of the reasons Eddie left CZW last time were because he won the Chikara title and "wasn't allowed" to job.



THECHAMPION said:


> What did he say?
> 
> I always hear people saying there's all these like dirty secrets about Quack but I've never heard any and I'm curious.


Basically said that Quack is getting a divorce and there are problems with Chikara because Quack "likes to fuck girls". Mentioned Saturyne no longer working for Wi_ and also told a story about Quack trying something with Nevaeh years ago and DJ having to hold Jake Crist back when he saw Quack at WrestleCon. The rumors of Quack/Saturyne are nothing new but I've never heard the thing about Nevaeh before.


----------



## Lane

I think he said Jake talked more about in the OI4K boti when it drops.


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> The thing about The Wrestler was incredibly funny. Lauderdale said something about the widely believed story of them seeing Necro and wanting him right away but DJ continued to say that wasn't true. I feel like the best is yet to come in the interview. That was only the first disc. Mostly his wrestling career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Wolves
> 
> 
> 
> This probably belongs in the TNA section more than here, but did anyone else suffer through TNA last night with the hope that Davey and Eddie would show up? I quit watching just before Madison/Gail but watched the promo this morning and am I the only one who felt like it was a big fuck you to WWE? The whole premise of it. Getting tryouts and POSSIBLY being signed, and them being far too good for tryouts.


It's more than one disc? OH MAN.

And yeah, that was totally a shot on WWE. TNA's decade long obsession continues.


----------



## Snapdragon

Lane said:


> Well...don't expect to see Saturyne anytime soon.


She did an interview recently saying she absolutely hated wearing her mask and had no input on the character


----------



## Obfuscation

Also LOL @ Mike Quackenbush. He's lucky the geeky side to his wrestling promotion leaves me giddy. Or else I really wouldn't bother w/the ego obsessed twit.

I have poor luck w/picking my favorite wrestling promotions. Something always finds a way to bring 'em down.


----------



## RKing85

Nevaeh and Crist are married correct?


----------



## Mattyb2266

RKing85 said:


> Nevaeh and Crist are married correct?


Yes they are.


----------



## Lazyking

I always thought Quack was gay lol.


----------



## Rah

Vordell Walker Vs Dagon Biggs (17/01/2014 USWA) - The opening to this is basically Vordell schooling some worthless scrub in matwork while mouthing him off at every opportunity. I say worthless scrub purely because a) I've never heard of him and b) that's how he looks with gym powder on his face and a Straight-Edge cross done into his head. He's a crazy MFer, though, doing capture suplexes over the top rope and hurricanranas to the floor below. He's also not afraid to bump for Vordell, even if it means falling out of control onto chairs behind him with utter disregard for the safety of his neck and head. This may not be in the same nook in terms of violence or quality as Necro/Bonesaw or Necro/New Jack from last year, yet it's a very worthy match that may make a Top 10 come end of year.


----------



## Obfuscation

...you're the absolute worst for making me want to check that out. I say 'worst' b/c I like our once in a blue moon spats about how you like Walker and how I can't stand him.


----------



## Rah

If it helps, I don't see you liking it at all so perhaps it's best not to watch.


----------



## seabs

*You can just by looking at Quack that he's the wrong type of oddball. I feel more and more vindicated for hating on CHIKARA as the days go by. I TOOK THE ETHICAL STANCE.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> If it helps, I don't see you liking it at all so perhaps it's best not to watch.


o rly? :hayley3

Thanks again, pal.



Seabs said:


> *You can just by looking at Quack that he's the wrong type of oddball. I feel more and more vindicated for hating on CHIKARA as the days go by. I TOOK THE ETHICAL STANCE.*


Well, at least he's a large catalyst why. I feel at peace.


----------



## seabs

*That and everything else about it fucking sucked.*


----------



## Obfuscation

Why ruin the fun of this moment? Ugh.


----------



## Concrete

Seabs, the murderer of fun.

And I probably should be less lazy and watch that Vordell match. Rah, I forget, did you watch him vs Sigmon's ironman match for TCW? I'm assuming yes and that you probably posted something with me forgetting


----------



## KingCrash

HayleySabin said:


> Why ruin the fun of this moment? Ugh.


Because he's OLD MAN SEABS. 


At this point is there a promoter/booker that isn't crazy in some way? Gabe's an angry pudgy man, Quack's a creep, DJ Hyde's a bullshit artist, Dixie Carter's clueless, Ian Rotten's the worst of them all and then there's Vince.


----------



## Lane

Seabs is like a more cynical me. I like it.


----------



## Even Flow

The AJ shoot gets released tomorrow on VOD by Highspots. 

I'll be buying it and then upping it.


----------



## Mikey2Likely

KingCrash said:


> Because he's OLD MAN SEABS.
> 
> 
> At this point is there a promoter/booker that isn't crazy in some way? Gabe's an angry pudgy man, Quack's a creep, DJ Hyde's a bullshit artist, Dixie Carter's clueless, Ian Rotten's the worst of them all and then there's Vince.


Is Ian Rotten still booking, I thought the IWA:MS, died 6 times over already?


----------



## Lane

They've had a successful amount of shows since late last year. Drew 300-400 for their return, 200 next show, like 75 the next (bad weather.) and 200-250 the last. He's also used guys like Drake Younger and Chris Hero on shows.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mikey2Likely said:


> Is Ian Rotten still booking, I thought the IWA:MS, died 6 times over already?


I think he just ran a show last weekend.


----------



## Srdjan99

Were the NJPW/CMLL shows from this year any good?


----------



## Lane

He did. Heres the results.
Pre-show: Ace Perry & Jacob Black beat Michael McMoney & Marcus Edwards

Main show:
Josh Crane pinned Todd Morton. Before the match, Morton talked down to Crane, saying he didn’t belong in wrestling period. Josh Crane won with a small package.

Kongo Kong w/Rodney Rush beat Tripp Cassidy w/Jason Saint with a splash from the top rope. This was Tripp Cassidy’s punishment from defeating Ian Rotten at Evolution Pro’s “Holiday Hangover” on Thursday.

Heidi Lovelace defeated Angelus Layne with the Heidikenrana after a back and forth contest in Layne’s IWA debut.

Reed Bentley beat Ian Rotten and Mean Mitch Page in a 3 Way. Originally signed as Mitch Page vs. Bentley, Bentley requested another washed up IWA deathmatch guy in jeans to come out. Enter Ian Rotten. During the match, Mitch Page got his eye busted open by Bentley but was able to hit the Turn the Page (Rock Bottom) to Bentley on the floor. White America (Trik Davis & Adam Gooch) came out and took Mitch Page out of the equation. Brawling with him all the way backstage. It came down to Bentley vs. Rotten, Bentley used a chain to blast Rotten and pick up the victory.

Later in the show, Ian Rotten set up himself & “Mean” Mitch Page vs. Gooch & Trik Davis for February’s Heartbreak on 2/8. He also said that Reed Bentley will be taking on a mystery opponent at that show.

Hy Zaya beat Shane Mercer with the “Ninja Vanish” swanton bomb. After the match, they shook hands and as Hy-Zaya was getting out of the ring, Mercer kick the ropes then started beating on Hy. Used one of his entrance wrist gauntlets with spikes and busted Hy-Zaya open.
Ian set up Hy-Zaya vs. Shane Mercer in a STEEL CAGE at Heartbreak on 2/8.

Danny Cannon won the Fight for your Spot 6 Way vs. Zak Sawyers vs. Alex Castle vs. Mikey McFinnegan vs. Frank Wyatt vs. Dale Patricks. “HOLY S***!” & “This is Awesome” chants from the crowd for this match. All 6 men made an impact.

Jordynne Grace defeated Mickie Knuckles after help from Rodney Rush. Knuckles whooped on Grace the whole match, including heatbutts, forearms and even a northern lights suplex on the floor.

White America (Adam Gooch & Trik Davis) beat The Submission Squad (Evan Gelistico & Pierre Abernathy). Gelistico’s foot was on the rope during the pin but Reed Bentley jumped in the ring and knocked it off before the referee could see it.

Christian Rose beat B-Boy with a folding press after avoiding the shining wizard. Christian Rose will take on Danny Cannon at Heartbreak on 2/8 at the Colgate Gym.

Necro Butcher defeated Gary Jay in a brutal war that went all over the Colgate Gym.

BJ Whitmer beat Jonathan Gresham with an exploder suplex in a tremendous contest. Just a fantastic match all around. After the match, BJ was giving a speech, thanking the fans for the support when White America struck.

Team IOU (Kerry Awful & Nick Iggy) beat Ox Harley & Corporal Robinson in a Double Dog Collar Match after Kongo Kong came out and beat down Corporal & put Kerry Awful on top.

Next show is on 2/8 as IWA Midsouth presents “Heartbreak” with:

- Jordynne Grace vs. Mickie Knuckles in a No DQ, Pinfalls count anywhere match
- Danny Cannon vs. Christian Rose
- Ian Rotten & “Mean” Mitch Page vs. Adam Gooch & Trik Davis
- Reed Bentley vs. a mystery opponent selected by Ian Rotten
- Shane Mercer vs. Hy-Zaya in a steel cage match.

Mystery opponent for Bentley is Hero


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm slightly stunned that Ian has turned legit...for now.


----------



## Even Flow

I'm slightly stunned Whitmer wants to go work for Ian.


----------



## Rah

Concrete said:


> Rah, I forget, did you watch him vs Sigmon's ironman match for TCW? I'm assuming yes and that you probably posted something with me forgetting


I've watched it twice but never did a write-up. It's pretty "good" but it really doesn't do much for me in terms of having to sit through it in one go. I loved the two lengthy Callihan matches last year and they do the going-long aspect well. This? Eh. Sigmon? Double eh.




Srdjan99 said:


> Were the NJPW/CMLL shows from this year any good?


Going on the match cards, not at all.


----------



## Chismo

The first night was mediocre, but not boring at all, N2 and N3 will air in 10 days, and I have N4 and N5 downloaded and ready to jam through. Rush/Shinsuke might rock in the Hall.


----------



## Concrete

See I'm not typically a fan of longer matches but Vordell did a real swell job in it even with an opponent who really isn't in his league. 

As for the NJPW/CMLL shows,not even Rush vs. Nakamura was as good as I was hoping  THOUGH I'll say I did have some fun watching them for Free 99.


----------



## drewbreesmark

EVOLVE 25
Nese/Baretta ***3/4
Fray **3/4
Ricochet/Hero ***1/2
Bravados & Gargano/Bucks & Swann ***1/4+
Fox/DR ***1/2+

EVOLVE 26
Yung/Yim **1/2
Konley/Dorado ***+
Chicago/Taylor Fun
Bravados/Ben Dejos ***+
Baretta/Ricochet ***3/4+
Nation & Fox/Gargano & Davis ***3/4
Nese/Hero ***1/2+
Swan & Taylor/Bucks ***1/4

EVOLVE 27
Konley/Dorado **1/2
Chicago & Vandal/Ben Dejos **
Davis/Swann ***
Taylor/Hero ***+
Nese & Baretta/Fox & Ricochet ***1/4+
Gargano/Nation ***3/4


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Does anybody know how long it typically takes between PWG releasing the preview for their upcoming DVD release and the DVD actually being made available somewhere like XWT? I'm really looking forward to seeing this show, but I was wondering how much longer I could expect to wait. In fact, I'm actually considering purchasing their DVDs from here on out. If I decide to do so, which is the best place to buy from to get the DVD as quickly as possible? Is it best to purchase them from PWG directly, or is there another, faster alternative out there?*


----------



## sXeMope

Too Far Gone said:


> *Does anybody know how long it typically takes between PWG releasing the preview for their upcoming DVD release and the DVD actually being made available somewhere like XWT? I'm really looking forward to seeing this show, but I was wondering how much longer I could expect to wait. In fact, I'm actually considering purchasing their DVDs from here on out. If I decide to do so, which is the best place to buy from to get the DVD as quickly as possible? Is it best to purchase them from PWG directly, or is there another, faster alternative out there?*


Highspots is probably the better option.


----------



## Lane

Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers from AIW Dead Presidents is the most amazing match I have ever seen.


----------



## Concrete

Goodness I did not love that Walker vs Biggs match the way I was hoping. I wanted to think it was awesome so much but in the end I simply felt like I watched something with quite a few good moments but also points of pure drag. Will say Biggs was much better than his look would indicate so that is certainly a plus. I'd also say Vordell put on another Vordell performance. Which is why I feel so weird saying I didn't absolutely dig this match. But I thought the bagged weapons was silly looking for the most part. Whenever someone was getting choked with a rope it felt like a lifetime had passed me by. Might need to watch it a good cause I thought everything prior to and including the throwing into the chairs was good stuff. Like real good stuff. That hurricanrana from Biggs was INSANE looking. By the end though I was checking the time to see how much I had left. Not saying I didn't enjoy it I just don't think I enjoyed it as much as others on the interweb.


----------



## Rah

Looking for a Necro Butcher comp. 

Anyone know any tape traders that have a rather complete career collection of his? High Spots has a rather nice pack but it's missing all of his RoH and PWG material.


----------



## Even Flow

Too Far Gone said:


> *Does anybody know how long it typically takes between PWG releasing the preview for their upcoming DVD release and the DVD actually being made available somewhere like XWT? I'm really looking forward to seeing this show, but I was wondering how much longer I could expect to wait. In fact, I'm actually considering purchasing their DVDs from here on out. If I decide to do so, which is the best place to buy from to get the DVD as quickly as possible? Is it best to purchase them from PWG directly, or is there another, faster alternative out there?*


Depends on where you live. You can get them from PWG, DGUSA, Highspots, ROH & RF Video. I shop around pretty much anywhere for them. And get the best possible deal I can get when I place my order.

Also Highspots needs to hurry up and put the AJ shoot up for download. Been waiting patiently for hours.


----------



## Even Flow

It's out :mark:

Time to download it.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Yay more Candice & Joey :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

MATT HARDY!


----------



## Chismo

Rah said:


> Looking for a Necro Butcher comp.
> 
> Anyone know any tape traders that have a rather complete career collection of his? High Spots has a rather nice pack but it's missing all of his RoH and PWG material.


You have the 3-disc Necro in BJW comp on XWT Classics.


----------



## Lane

Rah said:


> Looking for a Necro Butcher comp.
> 
> Anyone know any tape traders that have a rather complete career collection of his? High Spots has a rather nice pack but it's missing all of his RoH and PWG material.


Highspots has like a 8 disc set.


----------



## sXeMope

Rah said:


> Looking for a Necro Butcher comp.
> 
> Anyone know any tape traders that have a rather complete career collection of his? High Spots has a rather nice pack but it's missing all of his RoH and PWG material.


I don't think there's anyone who has one. At least not that I've seen. You could get that Highspots set, the three BOTI volumes and the BJPW and IGF comps and you'd have a pretty big collection.


----------



## Rah

Lane said:


> Highspots has like a 8 disc set.





sXeMope said:


> I don't think there's anyone who has one. At least not that I've seen. You could get that Highspots set, the three BOTI volumes and the BJPW and IGF comps and you'd have a pretty big collection.


Well, I'll supplement the Highspots set with the BotI volumes if they don't overlap. Highspots has a rather thorough collection of his good work, it's just the CZW/RoH feud and his work against Super Dragon and friends that I want more than anything that isn't in it. Maybe I'll email them and see if they can do a special order with chosen matches.




Chismo said:


> You have the 3-disc Necro in BJW comp on XWT Classics.


:mark:


----------



## Chismo

Rah said:


> :mark:


My bad, it's on PWTorrent.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Anybody here seen the Danny Havoc BOTI's? How long are the interviews? Thinking of buying the first one from SMVod.

watched the first Drake BOTI today and was kinda disappointed that the interview barely lasted an hour.


----------



## Mattyb2266

I really liked the Danny Havoc BOTI's. Its been awhile since I've seen the first 2 but I remember them being very entertaining interviews.

Also, SMV just filmed another round table covering NY and NJ independents with Homicide, Chris Dickinson, Danny Demanto and Jaka.


----------



## Lane

Im really interested in that round table...


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Anybody here seen the Danny Havoc BOTI's? How long are the interviews? Thinking of buying the first one from SMVod.
> 
> watched the first Drake BOTI today and was kinda disappointed that the interview barely lasted an hour.


Shoots have really taken off in terms of length. If you look at some of SMVs older BOTI's you see interviews that are 30 mins-1hr and are said to be "extensive". These days the average shoot is like 3 hours long.

On the Havoc BOTIs though - I've only seen the third but if the listings are accurate V.01 has a 45 minute shoot and V.02 has an 80 minute shoot.




Mattyb2266 said:


> Also, SMV just filmed another round table covering NY and NJ independents with Homicide, Chris Dickinson, Danny Demanto and Jaka.


Doesn't sound particularly interesting but I may have to check that out. Was never into the NY/NJ scene but I'm a fan of a few of the talents it's produced.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Shoots have really taken off in terms of length. If you look at some of SMVs older BOTI's you see interviews that are 30 mins-1hr and are said to be "extensive". These days the average shoot is like 3 hours long.
> 
> On the Havoc BOTIs though - I've only seen the third but if the listings are accurate V.01 has a 45 minute shoot and V.02 has an 80 minute shoot.


That's a shame because I could really listen Gage, Drake, Danny etc talk a lot longer than that. The Drake shoot I watched wasn't a bad one at all but I wish they would've had more time so he would've had the chance to go into more detail.

Here's to hoping that Gage will do a more extensive shoot when he's released. That would be must buy.


----------



## Obfuscation

He's not the easiest cat to understand, but Homicide on the round table is all I needed. And happen to care about.


----------



## RKing85

I like that smartmarkvideo has a audio only option in mp3 format on some of their shoots. I am way more likely to purchase that than I am a dvd of a shoot interview. Wish kayfabe, highspots, and rf did that.


----------



## smitlick

Yes I've seen Havocs BOTIs. Havocs a good interview and Devon chimes in a lot in the 3rd one. 3rd ones definitely the best.


----------



## Platt

Can't wait for the Jacobs one.


----------



## Snapdragon

Looking forward to Truth's as well.

His AOW podcast was one of the best Colt ever did.


----------



## RKing85

I had no expectations for Truth on AOW, but you're right, that was amazing.

Don't think I will buy this the second it comes out, but will pick it up at some point in the future. Maybe Black Friday 2014.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*CZW Walking On Pins & Needles
13/03/2010
New Alhambra Arena, Philadelphia, PA.*


*Singles match*
Azrieal vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 2,75 / 5,00

*Tag Team match*
Karsten Beck & Big Van Walter vs. Tommy End & Zack Sabre Jr. - 3,00 / 5,00

*Singles match*
Bandido Jr. vs. Scotty Vortekz - 2,50 / 5,00

*Tag Team match*
Brain Damage & tHURTeen vs. Necro Butcher & Danny Havoc - 3,25 / 5,00

*CZW World Tag Team Championship: Tag Team match*
The Best Around vs. Irish Drive-By - 2,50 / 5,00

*CZW Jr. Heavyweight Championship: Singles match*
Sabian vs. Adam Cole - 3,00 / 5,00

*Tag Team match*
Devon Moore & Drew Blood vs. Drake Younger & Eddie Kingston - 2,25 / 5,00

*Singles match*
Sami Callihan vs. DJ Hyde - 2,75 / 5,00

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship: Singles match*
Nick Gage vs. Jon Moxley - 3,50 / 5,00

*Barefoot Thumbtacks match*
JC Bailey vs. Thumbtack Jack - 3,75 / 5,00


*Average Value = 2.925
Next: CZW Dragon Night (27/03/2010)*​


----------



## Lane

Ill be picking it up for sure. Got to continue the hot streak of seeing every Steen Show.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sXeMope

I may have to get this. Sounds like some interesting stuff.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Reclamation Night 2*

1. Kyle O'Reilly vs Tadarius Thomas
***

2. MsChif vs Leah Von Dutch vs Jenny Rose vs Athena
*

3. Silas Young vs Tommaso Ciampa
***

4. Adam Cole vs BJ Whitmer
**3/4

5. Michael Bennett vs Andy Muscant
1/2*

6. Michael Bennett vs Rhino
**1/2

7. Bobby Fish vs ACH
**3/4

8. Kevin Steen vs Matt Taven
**1/2

9. Kevin Steen vs Truth Martini
N/R

10. The American Wolves vs Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal
***3/4

No wonder no one buys their DVDs anymore. 



*ROH All Star Extravaganza V*

1. Adam Page vs KUSHIDA
**1/2

2. Silas Young vs Tommaso Ciampa
***1/4

3. Michael Bennett vs BJ Whitmer
N/R

4. Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

5. Paul London vs Michael Elgin
****

6. Young Bucks vs C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adrenaline Rush
***1/2

7. Kevin Steen vs Brian Kendrick
**3/4

8. Adam Cole vs Jay Lethal
***1/4

9. American Wolves vs Forever Hooligans
***1/4

Thank god... So much better then the previous show.​


----------



## The Black Mirror

sXeMope said:


> I may have to get this. Sounds like some interesting stuff.


*Sounds good to me. Not to sound ignorant, but who is his older brother? His real last name threw me off. Is he Nick Mondo's little brother or is he Drew Gulak's little brother?*


----------



## sXeMope

He's Gulak's little brother. He's a big Nick Mondo fan and used the gimmick when he started wrestling. He's the kid that used to go to CZW shows dressed as Mondo.


----------



## Groovemachine

*EVOLVE 27*​
Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado - **3/4
Pretty good, very physical. The horrible strobe lighting killed off the crowd reaction however as they were desperate for someone to turn it off.

Maxwell Chicago comes out to stall for time while they try to turn off the strobe lighting.

Maxwell Chicago & Johnny Vandall vs Dos Ben Dejos - **1/2
~ DBD had some crisp offense. Maxwell is quite funny but the 'wrestler who can't wrestle' gimmick has been done before.

Jon Davis vs Rich Swann - ***
~ Swann trying to use his speed to catch the big man off guard was a nice story. When Davis was in control, the pace dropped dramatically.

Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado - *
~ This was all angle advancement, which was fine. Post-match brawl had it's moments but went on way too long. Nick's dive over the guard rail was cool. Harlem's bump through the chairs looked rough too.

Chris Hero vs Chuck Taylor - ***1/4
~ Some really nice chain wrestling to start, then Hero gets rattled by a fan and goes off on one for a while and kinda acts immature about it all. Things eventually get back on track and it's a pretty good final stretch. Really liked Hero getting out of a backslide pin before Taylor even got his shoulders to the mat, that looked swanky. 

Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta vs AR Fox & Ricochet - ***1/2
~ Didn't outstay its welcome and it was wrestled at a good pace. Baretta once again has a great outing, he is on fire on the indies.

Uhaa Nation vs Johnny Gargano - ****
~ Fantastic showing from Uhaa here. Still loving Gargano's character; he wrestles straight for most of the match, and then when his opponent gets a bit too close to victory for comfort, he pulls out the heel tactics. In this case, it was targeting Uhaa's surgically repaired knee with the ring bell. AND UHAA SELLS IT LIKE A CHAMP. Uhaa hits a tombstone which messes up his knee and stops him from going for the cover. It's a great sell-job, and plays so well into the finish. Props to Gargano for the modified GargaNo Escape, that was a nice touch.

So the main event hit four stars, but overall I think I preferred Evolve 25 (haven't seen 26 yet). Worth checking out the stuff after intermission (Hero/Taylor onwards) for sure; more people need to see Uhaa/Gargano.


----------



## sXeMope

Not sure how many people know about this, buy Rory Mondo is selling some neat stuff. Old gear (Including his COD gear) and pics and whatnot. Notable are Signed Nick Mondo DVDs and a pic from COD signed by both which includes a piece of the pants they wore at COD. A little on the pricey side but I bought the DVDs and the pic because I was a huge Nick Mondo fan.


----------



## Platt

Damn was going to buy one of the DVDs but the site doesn't ship to the UK.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Platt said:


> Damn was going to buy one of the DVDs but the site doesn't ship to the UK.


I believe he said on Facebook he will ship internationally you would just need to message him on Facebook.

I actually got my signed 8x10 in the mail yesterday. Normally those aren't my thing but COD was such an awesome moment I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah, just contact him and he'll get it done. 

I generally get 8x10s if I'm at a show and there's a name there. I find it kind of stupid to buy them online but I was a huge Mondo fan when I first got into indy wrestling but my chances of ever meeting him but my chances of ever meeting him are about the same as my chances to boink Kate Upton so this will have to do:lol


----------



## Lane

I bought the COD pack a while ago. (17th to be exact.) I'm hoping it's here today or Monday.


----------



## Last Chancery

AAW did "Chaos Theory 2014" last night and it was pretty decent. I wouldn't say anything was over the top awesome except for the main event, which was actually for the tag titles. Uhaa Nation and Ricochet vs. Michael Elgin and Ethan Page. Just.. classic. So many stories weaved into it, and if you have followed AAW at all the past 2-3 shows, you would love it that much more. You have the fractured relationship between Ricochet and Page, who formed the "New Age Nation of Domination" in November (before dissolving it two hours later); the first-ever showdown between hosses Elgin and Nation; you have the NEW New Nation of Ricochet and Uhaa; Elgin and Page are going the buddy cop route, with Elgin playing straight man face, while Page plays his comedic foil as a tweener, and how that relationship works out throughout the match; and finally, you have Josh Alexander, sitting at home, watching his partner get bigger and more successful without him.

This match played to all those stories very well, save the last one, but Alexander should be good to go by next month or the month after. Seeing Nation vs. Elgin in a battle of oneupsmanship was a site to behold. The charisma from all four of these guys is through the roof. Elgin is settling into his comedy role nicely, and he's showing more personality in AAW than ROH has allowed him in six years. And Ethan Page is a guy who is WWE bound in a year or two. Still too wet behind the ears, needs to trim a little weight off his frame to impress the brass, but holy shit can he talk, and does he have charisma. People either love him or hate him, but they feel compelled to react to him.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

That ring gear by Mondo is still bloody. Wonder what would happen if someone would order them and then it would get stuck at customs or something and they'd open it.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Just as a heads up, SMV is running their usual spend 60 save 25% sale.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Road To Greatness Night 1*

1. Raymond Rowe vs Roderick Strong
**1/4

2. Adrenaline Rush vs Alabama Attitude
**1/2

3. QT Marshall vs Cheeseburger
N/R

4. Davey Richards vs Matt Taven
***1/4

5. Jay Lethal vs Luke Hawx
**3/4

6. Bobby Fish vs Caprice Coleman
**3/4

7. Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander
***1/4

8. Tommaso Ciampa & Adam Cole vs Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin
***3/4​


----------



## EmbassyForever

Watching it right now so I'll edit this post with my thoughts later.


EDIT: Pretty disappointing. The had a nice backstory with Cedric knowing everything about AJ, which leads to him having an answer for almost everything AJ had to offer, but other than that the match wasn't anything special. Was expecting them to go all-out.


----------



## Lane

I found the match to be very good.


----------



## sXeMope

How was Dreamwaves The Fight Before Christmas show regarded as? The Hero match and Rose/Hollister really appeal to me but other than that I don't really know anyone else on the show well enough to say that I need to see this match.

I read the results to the AAW show, just wondering - What happened to Val at the December show that caused her to be gone from the promotion? From what I can find, Kingston attacked her but was it that or something else?


----------



## Lane

I haven't check out that Dreamwave show yet but Brubaker vs Cage should be really good, Castro and Ricochet should be decent or good, Bobby vs Waylon is whatever. Might be a cool bump or 2 but ,eh, Rocket vs Bentley should be good, and that 6 man is whatever.


----------



## sXeMope

Just finished watching ISW Burger King Of The Ring II. Really fun show. TDT need to get more recognition.


----------



## Even Flow

Spoiler: New Cole & Steen shirt for DDT 4 next weekend















:mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Speaking of Adam Cole, I listened his AOW interview yesterday. No matter how many times I've heard it, the Callihan, Moore and Cole going to Germany story never gets old. Hilarious.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## theanticanadian

It was awesome being front row for this. I highly recommend anyone in the Jersey area check this company out.


----------



## smitlick

Have some DVDs on eBay if anyones interested

ECWA Super 8 2013 (Includes Rhett Titus, Vordell Walker, Papadon & more)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181307325229?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

wXw Dead End XIII (Includes Drake Younger, Masashi Takeda, DJ Hyde & more)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/181310342561?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

RF Shoot Interview w/Tracy Smothers (5 hours long)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/171229091863?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Also have Batman #19 (New 52) and a IMPACT Wrestling Madison Rayne Figure if anyones interested.


----------



## Lane

Probably not, but does e-bay accept credit cards at all?


----------



## smitlick

Lane said:


> Probably not, but does e-bay accept credit cards at all?


Paypal?


*ROH Road To Greatness Night 2*

1. Tommaso Ciampa vs Luke Hawx
***

2. Kevin Steen vs QT Marshall
**3/4

3. Michael Elgin vs Raymond Rowe
**3/4

4. Davey Richards vs Michael Bennett
***1/4

5. Jay Lethal vs Matt Taven
**3/4

6. reDRagon vs Alabama Attitude vs Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory
***

7. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
***3/4


*ROH Death Before Dishonor XI*

1. Jay Lethal vs Silas Young
***

2. Adam Cole vs Tommaso Ciampa
***3/4

3. Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen
***3/4

4. Forever Hooligans vs The American Wolves
***1/2

5. RD Evans vs Adam Page
N/R

6. Ricky Marvin vs Roderick Strong
**1/2

7. reDRagon, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett vs C&C Wrestle Factory & Adrenaline Rush
**3/4

8. Adam Cole vs Michael Elgin
****​


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Even Flow said:


> Spoiler: New Cole & Steen shirt for DDT 4 next weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


Adam is *so cute* :yum: I wish I were going to PWG this weekend; I would pick up the shirt


----------



## sXeMope

Not sure if it's been mentioned, but NPWD is gonna be streamed for free on YouTube this year. Card looks less than stellar compared to last year. Only thing that appeals to me is Cabana/Gulak and Kingston/Busick. Eric Corvis vs. Sonjay Dutt has been unofficially confirmed as well. Overall it seems like more of a Chikara/Wi event this year as opposed to last year where everyone had a part in it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Worth noting that the Cabana-Gulak match is a 2/3 falls match. Both that an Kingston-Busick sound amazing on paper. Will probablt check this out.


----------



## Lane

Don't sleep on Lovelance vs Pitman either.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Lane said:


> Don't sleep on Lovelance vs Pitman either.


I haven't seen a whole lot of Lovelace, but what I have seen had been really good. Pitman on the other hand I am not at all familiar with.


----------



## theanticanadian

http://www.jerseychampionshipwrestling.com/#!shop/c669

Jersey Championship Wrestling is having a big DVD sale (8.50 each including shipping). I picked up the rest of the ones I don't have. I'll review them when they come in. Pumped for the archive matches alone on two of them - Bryan Danielson vs Kamala and Low Ki vs Little Guido.


----------



## Lane

Mattyb2266 said:


> I haven't seen a whole lot of Lovelace, but what I have seen had been really good. Pitman on the other hand I am not at all familiar with.


Lovelace can be very good. Like, in a few years she needs to be making a ton of money.


----------



## sXeMope

Kingston BOTI 2 should be available soon. I would assume it'll be online shortly after NPWD


http://twitter.com/smartmarkvideo/status/428573078692458497


----------



## Concrete

So if anyone is interested in 2CW they just got kicked in the nards the past week. 

Recently they announced that TNA has pulled EEEE out of the March 14th,15th weekend of shows because of TV. That is the weekend that he would have faced AJ Styles. They are working on a replacement.

Just now via Twitter they announced the Young Bucks of pulled out of April 18th and 19th because of NJPW just telling them of a tour. They were slated to face Tajiri and Whipwreck on iPPV the 18th.

So they're in the process of dealing with two high profile bouts BUT I feel strangely confident in them being able to pull something off.


----------



## Lane

This is karma for the last ippv.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

New Kevin Steen Shows


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> Just finished watching ISW Burger King Of The Ring II. Really fun show. TDT need to get more recognition.


Is that Tebanark de Team or something of that nature? I know I totally destroyed it, but taking a shot in the dark. If they're pretty good, then I have to see it. Going by their match from Beyond Wrestling's Americanrana and I thought they were SO bland.

----------

Any news on if Strong vs London two out of three falls will happen on a later ROH show? Getting cut was such a bummer.


----------



## sXeMope

HayleySabin said:


> Is that Tebanark de Team or something of that nature? I know I totally destroyed it, but taking a shot in the dark. If they're pretty good, then I have to see it. Going by their match from Beyond Wrestling's Americanrana and I thought they were SO bland.


Tabarnak De Team. Yepp that's them. It depends what you like I guess. Personally I like them although I can see how someone could see them as bland. 

--

RFVideo has the Davey Richards Shoot Interview available for purchase, as well as a Wrestling's Best Unsigned Talents with Alex Reynolds and Tony Nese. Looking forward to watching those eventually.


----------



## Groovemachine

HayleySabin said:


> Is that Tebanark de Team or something of that nature? I know I totally destroyed it, but taking a shot in the dark. If they're pretty good, then I have to see it. Going by their match from Beyond Wrestling's Americanrana and I thought they were SO bland.
> 
> ----------
> 
> Any news on if Strong vs London two out of three falls will happen on a later ROH show? Getting cut was such a bummer.


1) I thought TDT were shit too at Americanrana. If anyone can point me in the direction of a good match of theirs, I'm all for it, but I am not a fan of what I have seen.

2) When Strong had to drop out of the show due to injury, they said they'd have the match down the line, but no word on whether or not it'd be 2 out of 3 falls again. I wonder what this means for the Texas show, since it seemed a shoe-in that London would win the #1 contendership and face Cole for the title in front of his home state crowd. In light of London not being there this weekend to face Cedric, perhaps they'll pull a Final Battle 2002, and have London win a three-way against Strong and Cedric, and then go on to face Cole in the main event? I'm fantasy booking now, but man I just want to see Cole vs London so bad.


----------



## Snapdragon

Cole vs Jay for the "Real" World Title has already been announced for Texas


----------



## Groovemachine

Oh yeah. That slipped my mind. Dammit.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Colt Cabana vs. Jeff Jarrett announced for WrestleCon. 

Seems like kind of a random pairing, but it might be good. Haven't seen Jarrett wrestle since forever so I don't know if he's still any good.


----------



## Even Flow

Read that the other day. I think the match can be good too.


----------



## sXeMope

Jarrett is still Jarrett from what I've seen. He looks to be in pretty decent shape from recent stuff I've seen. Sounds like it could be a fun match. Anyone know how WrestleCon is working this year, DVD wise? I haven't really been following news but it seems to be more of a joint show this year as opposed to various shows. 


I was watching AIW Girls Night Out 10 today. Bobby Dempsey was in the crowd. Always wondered what happened to that guy. Never watched him but I remember seeing him in pics being the bitch of SnS. 


It just occurred to me that WrestleCon is exclusively Chikara/WrestlingIs this year. I noticed before but it just hit me that it's tomorrow and nobody else has even hyped it. Bad move IMO. I know it's Quacks thing and all but last year was a great concept, though it's understandable that he made it an event for his empire because IMO a lot of the other guys blew Chikara/Wi matches out of the water bar one or two matches.


----------



## Even Flow

I miss Dempsey 

Always enjoyed his skits with Sweeney etc in SnS inc.


----------



## Lane

sXeMope said:


> Jarrett is still Jarrett from what I've seen. He looks to be in pretty decent shape from recent stuff I've seen. Sounds like it could be a fun match. Anyone know how WrestleCon is working this year, DVD wise? I haven't really been following news but it seems to be more of a joint show this year as opposed to various shows.
> 
> 
> I was watching AIW Girls Night Out 10 today. Bobby Dempsey was in the crowd. Always wondered what happened to that guy. Never watched him but I remember seeing him in pics being the bitch of SnS.
> 
> 
> It just occurred to me that *WrestleCon* is exclusively Chikara/WrestlingIs this year. I noticed before but it just hit me that it's tomorrow and nobody else has even hyped it. Bad move IMO. I know it's Quacks thing and all but last year was a great concept, though it's understandable that he made it an event for his empire because IMO a lot of the other guys blew Chikara/Wi matches out of the water bar one or two matches.


I think you mean National Pro Wrestling Day.


----------



## Obfuscation

Groovemachine said:


> 1) I thought TDT were shit too at Americanrana. If anyone can point me in the direction of a good match of theirs, I'm all for it, but I am not a fan of what I have seen.
> 
> 2) When Strong had to drop out of the show due to injury, they said they'd have the match down the line, but no word on whether or not it'd be 2 out of 3 falls again. I wonder what this means for the Texas show, since it seemed a shoe-in that London would win the #1 contendership and face Cole for the title in front of his home state crowd. In light of London not being there this weekend to face Cedric, perhaps they'll pull a Final Battle 2002, and have London win a three-way against Strong and Cedric, and then go on to face Cole in the main event? I'm fantasy booking now, but man I just want to see Cole vs London so bad.


Yeah, that whole Americanrana show was garbage for me. Loads of disappointments from the talents I like and new ones all the same.

Damn. As much as I'd love to see London vs Cole for the strap soon, I'd want the two out of three falls rematch vs Strong just as much. Had a lot of fun w/their first match from Glory By Honor. Would figure the effort given w/the addition stip could make them up their game even more.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Just a reminder: National Pro Wrestling Day live stream is starting in about 25 minutes.

here's the link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=haU-BfRKnLc


----------



## Chismo

Kingston/Dasher, this might be really good.

Edit: Yeah, was a good match, funny. That kid attacking Kingston, heh, very amusing shit.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG Is Your Body Ready?*

1. The RockNES Monsters vs The Unbreakable Fucking Machines
**3/4

2. Davey Richards vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/2

3. The DojoBros vs F.I.S.T.
***1/4

4. Kevin Steen vs Drake Younger
***1/2

5. The Young Bucks vs Samuray Del Sol & AR Fox
****

6. Adam Cole vs Sami Callihan
***1/2​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH The Golden Dream Review:
*
Bobby Fish vs. Mike Posey – **
Kyle O’Reilly vs. Cory Hollis – **1/4

Both weren't anything special or exciting, was expecting more from Hollis and O'Reilly.

Michael Elgin vs. Silas Young – **3/4. Felt like a lazy TNA/WWE house show match. Nowhere close to their AAW matches or even the house match from MW last year. 

Davey Richards vs. ACH – ***1/4.

Matt Taven(c) vs. Adam Page (World TV Title) – ***.

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Roderick Strong – ***3/4-****. Now that was awesome. Could've been a solid **** if the crowd wasn't so weak. But the match was great and BJ added a lot in his role. 

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Mark Briscoe vs. Jay Lethal – **1/2.

Jay Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen – **1/2. Wow, what a letdown. Underwhelming is the best way to describe it.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Brye

Ordered PWG: Ten and PWG: Matt Rushmore today. :mark: 

First PWG order, pretty excited. My friend went to both and loved them.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Brye said:


> Ordered PWG: Ten and PWG: Matt Rushmore today. :mark:
> 
> First PWG order, pretty excited. My friend went to both and loved them.


I was @ Matt Rushmore. One of the best wrestling shows I've ever been to or seen in my life. If someone asked me how wrestling should be, I would lead them to that event.


----------



## Chismo

Brye said:


> Ordered PWG: Ten and PWG: Matt Rushmore today. :mark:
> 
> First PWG order, pretty excited. My friend went to both and loved them.


Uh, oh... Bad choice for getting into PWG.


----------



## Obfuscation

He'll be fine. Matt Rushmore was basically back on par w/the status quo of what the company was producing from the 2009 - 2012 stretch. It isn't like he got a show from 2003 - 2007 where they could be hit or miss.

Brye, I've chatted w/you plenty of times to know you'll def probably have fun watching those shows. All I'll say w/o spoiling is don't expect much from London & Kendrick's match on TEN.


----------



## sXeMope

Tim Donst has apparently cut ties with Chikara/WrestlingIs. 

https://twitter.com/tdonst/status/430513084692586496

I'm interested to see what he does without any ties to them. He's facing Danny Havoc at the next AIW show, I think it's a FBTW match actually. Part of me thinks that that could be a part of the reason this happened.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Speaking of Donst, I would like to see him take part in Best of the Best this year and perhaps start working more with CZW after that. I might be alone here, but IMO he's got something Moxley'ish in him, which is a big plus in my books. I can't quite pinpoint what that thing is, but he has it.


----------



## KingCrash

I don't know if it's Moxley-like but Donst has something. Sucks that he won't be around in Chikara because he'd be one of the reasons I would go back to watching but hoping he works more indies as a result. BTW, anyone listen to the Quack interview from F4W, wondering if he explained everything and how he came off.


----------



## seabs

*I haven't but I bet he came off like a twat. (because he is a twat duh).*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Seabs said:


> *I haven't but I bet he came off like a twat. (because he is a twat duh).*


I had a quick perusal of PWO today and it appears from people who listened, the gist was "if you don't like the angle you're probably not the sort of person who CHIKARA was catered to in the first place". People said he came off quite terrible by his terminology and dialogue in the interview, so if you have a low opinion of him going into it you shouldn't be shocked by all accounts.


----------



## seabs

*That actually makes me want to listen to it even more in a perverse way. Liking your use of "perusal" today btw. I remember Roy's Mum in Corrie using it once and it sending me into a fit of laughter at how she said it. 

Wait. Where am I? KARATE KICK, JUMP, FEINT, BACK FLIP OVER NOTHING, BREAK MY NECK ON A DIVE ONTO THE 3 PEOPLE IN ATTENDANCE. HOWL A CATCHPHRASE.

and we're back.*


----------



## WOOLCOCK

Roy's cafe resembling Amsterdam with the drugged cakes and his mum getting stoned was quite brilliant I thought.


----------



## Even Flow

At least Quack doing an interview with Alvarez will give those who don't have a PWI Elite Subscription the chance to listen to the audio here, since PWI won't let you share theirs.


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> I don't know if it's Moxley-like but Donst has something. Sucks that he won't be around in Chikara because he'd be one of the reasons I would go back to watching but hoping he works more indies as a result. BTW, anyone listen to the Quack interview from F4W, wondering if he explained everything and how he came off.


I haven't seen much of his Chikara work so I can't speak on that, but he definitely gives off a somewhat Jon Moxley feel at times in AIW. 


I don't really have a low opinion of Quack but it doesn't surprise me that he came off like that.


----------



## Snapdragon

KingCrash said:


> I don't know if it's Moxley-like but Donst has something. Sucks that he won't be around in Chikara because he'd be one of the reasons I would go back to watching but hoping he works more indies as a result. BTW, anyone listen to the Quack interview from F4W, wondering if he explained everything and how he came off.


Donst isn't in Chikara anymore? Anyone know why?


----------



## Rah

Donst, in an interview with Pantsless Radio, mentioned he'd rather not go into detail surrounding the issue ("I don't really want to go into details with it, 'cos I love the company and I love the people there but, for whatever reason, I won't be wrestling there anytime soon"). He did seem emotionally down.

Guess we'll have to wait it out for Chikara to explain why.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Mattyb2266

So the Young Bucks posted a video this morning saying they would never work in Beyond Wrestling unless their ridiculous demands were meant, which means, they will probably be on the next Beyond show which will be AMAZING.


----------



## ExMachina

*PWG Threemendous III - 21.07.2012*
Reseda, California, USA

*Famous B vs. Joey Ryan*
**_1/4_

*Roderick Strong vs. TJ Perkins*
***_3/4_

*The Fightin' Taylor Boys vs. The RockNES Monsters*
**_3/4_

*Brian Cage vs. Eddie Edwards*
***_3/4_

*PWG World Title - Kevin Steen (c) vs. Willie Mack*
***_1/4_

*B-Boy vs. Drake Younger*
**_3/4_

*Michael Elgin vs. Sami Callihan*
***_1/2_

*PWG World Tag Team Title (Ladder Match) - The Super Smash Brothers (c) vs. Future Shock vs. The Young Bucks*
****_1/2_​


----------



## Obfuscation

Donst isn't going to work for Chikara by the sounds of it?

God dammit. That's a mega loss. Should have probably figured this out back at Never Compromise w/that garbage "match" & result.


----------



## Platt




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> I haven't seen much of his Chikara work so I can't speak on that, but he definitely gives off a somewhat Jon Moxley feel at times in AIW.
> 
> 
> I don't really have a low opinion of Quack but it doesn't surprise me that he came off like that.


Glad I'm not the only one that sees that.


Have to check out Quack's AOW interview later today.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


Another one so soon :mark:


----------



## Flux

Drake's positivity is so contageous, always end up with the goofiest of grins on my face when I see him interviewed or whatever. What a bloke.


----------



## Mattyb2266

For anyone who's interested, DGUSA has Open the Golden Gate 2013 up for pre-order.

Also, just used my first Highspots credit for 4.50 off my DDT4 pre-order. Not a whole lot of money but it's nice to still save a little something, especially since I forgot all about it.


----------



## ExMachina

*PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute To Poison - 11.12.2010*
Reseda, California, USA

*Peter Avalon vs. Willie Mack*
**_3/4_

*Chuck Taylor vs. Roderick Strong*
***

*The Cutler Brothers vs. The RockNES Monsters*
**_1/2_

*Brandon Gatson vs. Joey Ryan*
**

*The Fightin' Taylor Boys vs. The Young Bucks*
***

*Akira Tozawa vs. Kevin Steen*
***_3/4_

*PWG World Tag Team Title - Peligro Abejas (c) vs. The Kings Of Wrestling*
***_1/4_​


----------



## Chismo

Sheeeeit, I have that Steen/Tozawa match way higher. At that point, it was one of the most entertaining matches in PWG history.


----------



## Punkhead

Just watched national pro Wrestling Day. It was so much fun. Really great show. Anyway, can anybody explain me what was that huge Brawl all about? Was it CHIKARA vs others? What it meant? CHIKARA is returning? And who the hell was the dude with that box on his head?


----------



## Lazyking

TomasThunder619 said:


> Just watched national pro Wrestling Day. It was so much fun. Really great show. Anyway, can anybody explain me what was that huge Brawl all about? Was it CHIKARA vs others? What it meant? CHIKARA is returning? And who the hell was the dude with that box on his head?


it was chikara returning.


----------



## ExMachina

Chismo said:


> Sheeeeit, I have that Steen/Tozawa match way higher. At that point, it was one of the most entertaining matches in PWG history.


I honestly thought it was very good. I think because of how everyone loves the match and how Steen himself personally feels about it, that it was really hyped up for me. It was hard hitting, had sick head dropping moves and sick apron spots. I think all the in between stuff like Tozawa trying to get the body slam, finally getting it and just in general playing at the small guy role in this match didn't really grab me I guess. 

I think seeing matches with Tozawa after this event may have effected my viewing of this match. I didn't see Tozawa as the "little Japanese man, trying to lift the big guy". My perception of him up to this point has been that he's tough ass hell with hidden strength. (EDIT: Or rather, hidden killing intent)

The match did keep me engaged to it's credit. Though while the match was fun for me, it wasn't exciting. Besides the apron spots, I don't feel like I saw anything to groundbreaking or innovative. When I say this, I mean in every aspect. The story, the selling, the comedy, move selections and among other things that may or may not take place in a match. I originally had the match at ***1/2 for me. I bumped it up after I took in what I saw for a little bit.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TomasThunder619 said:


> Just watched national pro Wrestling Day. It was so much fun. Really great show. Anyway, can anybody explain me what was that huge Brawl all about? Was it CHIKARA vs others? What it meant? CHIKARA is returning? And who the hell was the dude with that box on his head?


the guy with the box on his head was Dr. Cube from Kaiju Big Battel.


----------



## Bruce L

Not to bum everybody out (unless y'all knew this long ago), but the Super Smash Brothers are no longer on PWG's roster page, and they've been moved to the "Alumni" section of DGUSA's.


----------



## sXeMope

The whole purpose of NPWD this year was to bring back Chikara IMO. Not something I liked but it's Quacks thing and he can do what he wants with it. Just irritated me that the focal point for "Pro Wrestling Day" was all about one story, and one promotion. I'll probably get shit for saying this but IMO Chikara could have stayed dead and wrestling wouldn't have been affected as much as the mega-fans seem to think. There were only a handful of guys who didn't work during the break and some of those were for storyline purposes.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> Tim Donst has apparently cut ties with Chikara/WrestlingIs.
> 
> https://twitter.com/tdonst/status/430513084692586496
> 
> I'm interested to see what he does without any ties to them. He's facing Danny Havoc at the next AIW show, I think *it's a FBTW match actually*. Part of me thinks that that could be a part of the reason this happened.


What does that mean. I know once someone says what FBTW means I'm going to feel dumb for not getting it but I really have no idea what it means right now.




WOOLCOCK said:


> I had a quick perusal of PWO today and it appears from people who listened, the gist was "if you don't like the angle you're probably not the sort of person who CHIKARA was catered to in the first place". People said he came off quite terrible by his terminology and dialogue in the interview, so if you have a low opinion of him going into it you shouldn't be shocked by all accounts.


I heard him on The Art of Wrestling and that was the one thing that bothered me about his interview. I understand that he wanted to have this really big storyline but he was acting like it was this interactive thing that ALL of the fans were involved in and that just wasn't the case. It was a small portion of the fans that were involved in all that online/Ashes/weird video thing and the rest of us just had to watch them do it. He didn't make all the fans the stars of the show, he made a few fans the stars of the show and I thought they were terrible stars and their involvement made me not want to watch any of it. 

I was a fan of Chikara and what happened ending up turning me off from the product. I didn't want to see any of the other stuff. I was just sort of at the point where it was like, "Just tell me when you have another show." That being said I do like the company and I generally like what Quack tries to do with the company and I do appreciate how much he cares for his storylines. 



TomasThunder619 said:


> Just watched national pro Wrestling Day. It was so much fun. Really great show. Anyway, can anybody explain me what was that huge Brawl all about? Was it CHIKARA vs others? What it meant? CHIKARA is returning? And who the hell was the dude with that box on his head?


I tried to watch the whole show but the second match made me turn the video off. It was 20 minutes of bad wrestlers, with bad gimmicks, in terrible gear, wrestling a bad match.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TaylorFitz said:


> What does that mean. I know once someone says what FBTW means I'm going to feel dumb for not getting it but I really have no idea what it means right now.


Fans Bring the Weapons.


----------



## FITZ

I knew it was going to be something like that.


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> The whole purpose of NPWD this year was to bring back Chikara IMO. Not something I liked but it's Quacks thing and he can do what he wants with it. Just irritated me that the focal point for "Pro Wrestling Day" was all about one story, and one promotion. I'll probably get shit for saying this but IMO Chikara could have stayed dead and wrestling wouldn't have been affected as much as the mega-fans seem to think. There were only a handful of guys who didn't work during the break and some of those were for storyline purposes.


But the problem was that while some of the guys worked elsewhere, they didn't work or weren't seen as much, which was one of the big problems I had with the storyline. Sucks that a team like Pieces of Hate or a guy on a roll like Touchdown seemingly vanished because Quack had a storyline he wanted to do but apparently no plan in place for the Wrestling Is companies. You barely heard about them at all, half of them maybe ran only a couple of shows, no central website to speak of to find info and when you did finally get to watch the shows most of the time they were terrible. 

I'll wait a couple of shows to see if Chikara is back to the form I liked but even if it is it doesn't mean this angle was successful or good in the least. And no more fan scavenger hunts.


----------



## seabs

*Explain fan scavenger hunts to me please. *


----------



## Lazyking

KingCrash said:


> But the problem was that while some of the guys worked elsewhere, they didn't work or weren't seen as much, which was one of the big problems I had with the storyline. Sucks that a team like Pieces of Hate or a guy on a roll like Touchdown seemingly vanished because Quack had a storyline he wanted to do but apparently no plan in place for the Wrestling Is companies. You barely heard about them at all, half of them maybe ran only a couple of shows, no central website to speak of to find info and when you did finally get to watch the shows most of the time they were terrible.
> 
> I'll wait a couple of shows to see if Chikara is back to the form I liked but even if it is it doesn't mean this angle was successful or good in the least. And no more fan scavenger hunts.


not to defend quack but I doubt any of the wrestlers were making money that made it their only job. The exposure is the main benefit.


----------



## KingCrash

Seabs said:


> *Explain fan scavenger hunts to me please. *


Well after a "fan" was "kidnapped" at one of rallies it was set up so fans would have to go all over Philly to find items/clues with the main goal either to be to rescue the fan or save Chikara, I can't remember which. All I know is I am a masochist with horrible television/wrestling and even I had to turn it off.


----------



## The Black Mirror

Bruce L said:


> Not to bum everybody out (unless y'all knew this long ago), but the Super Smash Brothers are no longer on PWG's roster page, and they've been moved to the "Alumni" section of DGUSA's.


*Thanks for the information. That kind of bums me out, though. I don't think they've wrestled at PWG since DDT4 2013, have they? I was under the impression that they had been having some work visa issues. I wonder if those still haven't been resolved, so they're just not able to work in the States at all at this point. They are Canadians, aren't they?*


----------



## Lane

AIW tonight and it has an amazing card. Look it up and dont sleep on it.


----------



## Chismo

So, Donst and Saturyne are gone from Chikara, which makes me really mad at Quack at this point. At least Angelosetti, The Colony and Hallowicked are still there.


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> But the problem was that while some of the guys worked elsewhere, they didn't work or weren't seen as much, which was one of the big problems I had with the storyline. Sucks that a team like Pieces of Hate or a guy on a roll like Touchdown seemingly vanished because Quack had a storyline he wanted to do but apparently no plan in place for the Wrestling Is companies. You barely heard about them at all, half of them maybe ran only a couple of shows, no central website to speak of to find info and when you did finally get to watch the shows most of the time they were terrible.
> 
> I'll wait a couple of shows to see if Chikara is back to the form I liked but even if it is it doesn't mean this angle was successful or good in the least. And no more fan scavenger hunts.


I feel like those companies only existed so different villains could reveal themselves as having been part of the plot to destroy Chikara.



Seabs said:


> *Explain fan scavenger hunts to me please. *


I get it, sort of. Quack wanted to do something really interactive where fans could actually feel like they were part of the story. That much is understandable. What I don't get is why Quack thinks that people not participating in this stuff would want to watch this stuff.

Of course I don't want to be part of the show or a storyline so that's kind of a problem. I like being in a crowd and shouting at a wrestler or maybe having to quickly get out of the way when guys brawl in the crowd but that's the extent of it. I want to be close to the action but I don't want to be the action (that makes sense right?).


----------



## THECHAMPION

Chikara didn't film the fan scavenger hunt, a single fan did it and streamed it on ustream or whatever.

I'm a big time Chikara fan, and I'm not going to pretend I won't just start watching again(I bought tickets to the return show and I live 2 states away) but the whole year off was super dumb and so were most of the stuff used to fill the time.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Bruce L said:


> Not to bum everybody out (unless y'all knew this long ago), but the Super Smash Brothers are no longer on PWG's roster page, and they've been moved to the "Alumni" section of DGUSA's.


----------



## Groovemachine

Ah man that sucks so bad about the Super Smash Bros. Really hoping they get their visa stuff sorted soon. In the mean time, perhaps ROH could regularly book them at their Toronto shows?


----------



## seabs

KingCrash said:


> Well after a "fan" was "kidnapped" at one of rallies it was set up so fans would have to go all over Philly to find items/clues with the main goal either to be to rescue the fan or save Chikara, I can't remember which. All I know is I am a masochist with horrible television/wrestling and even I had to turn it off.


:|


----------



## sXeMope

Funny note: In the credits of the ISW BKOTR II DVD, they say something about their future and say something along the lines of "We don't know what the future holds, but we promise it won't be a scavenger hunt".

I think the idea to do it was quite stupid, but it says a lot about the loyalty of Chikara's fanbase. I think if any other promotion even thought about doing this they would be laughed at.


----------



## Lane

If you look at it kayfabe wise of either saving the fan or Chikara it's a little hilarious. "Fuck this human life. We gotta save this company!"


----------



## Snapdragon

So wait did the Chikara fan get saved or not?


----------



## RKing85

Smash Brothers still having these VISA issues bums me out hard. Not going to get many 5 star matches from them, but you always have fun watching them.


----------



## smitlick

Need someone to sponsor them



*AAW Bound By Hate 2013*

1. Kung Fu Manchu vs We Are Here
**1/2

2. Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace
*1/2

3. Alex Colon vs Markus Crane
N/R

4. Alex Colon vs Silas Young
***1/4

5. Christian Rose vs Tony Rican
DUD

6. Colt Cabana vs Dan Lawrence
**1/2

7. Eddie Kingston vs Juntai Miller
***1/4

8. Ryan Boz vs Jordan McEntyre
*

9. Monster Mafia vs Zero Gravity
***1/4

10. Irish Airborne vs Samuray Del Sol & Colt Cabana
**3/4

11. Shane Hollister vs Michael Elgin
***3/4


*AIW Absolution VIII*

1. The Sex Bob-Ombs vs The Jollyville Fuck-Its
***

2. Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick
***

3. Ethan Page vs Johnny Gargano
****

4. The Batiri vs Hope & Change
**1/2

5. Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander
****1/2

6. BJ Whitmer vs Matt Cross vs Rickey Shane Page vs Bobby Beverly
**3/4

7. The Submission Squad vs The Old School Express
**3/4

8. Michael Hutter vs Tim Donst
***1/4

9. Colin Delaney vs Eric Ryan
**3/4

10. Colin Delaney vs Ethan Page
N/R​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*EVOLVE 25 Review:
*
FIP World Heavyweight Championship Match: Trent Baretta(c) vs. Anthony Nese - ****3/4.* Great opener, personally I love it when openers are getting treated like the ME. Trent? is a perfect fit for the EVOLVE/DGUSA product.

Chris Hero vs. Ricochet - ****3/4*. Very good match, still when the match ended I thought they could've done better. Usually I'm not a fan of Hero's matches against cruiserweights, but this time he worked with Ricochet pretty good.

Rich Swann and The Young Bucks vs. Johnny Gargano and The Bravado Brothers - ***3/4.* Eh, pretty good but too long. Bravados are so generic right now. And I can't believe they're the heels while YB are faces.. what the hell Gabe?

Evolve Championship Match: AR Fox(c) vs. Davey Richards - **.* My face while watching the match -










Ok. That's it. I can't stand AR Fox's matches anymore, he's legit making me pissed during his matches. He made Davey look like William Regal here. From now on I think I'll just skip his matches unless it's a tag match, where his usual bullshit is limited. Horrible match, a complete waste of time. Left a bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## Rah

Spoiler: Adam Cole related story from the Hero/Steen Show interview



When Cole was 19 he had a call from WWE explaining that they had seen some his stuff and they enjoyed what he brought to the table (basically some training sessions with DJ Hyde :lmao) so they want to give him a tryout. Afterwards, he's given his itinerary and the name upon it is wrong. It's then that WWE realised they had brought the wrong guy and cut the tryout opportunity. The guy they wanted? Consequences Creed (Austin Watson) not Adam Cole (Austin Jenkins).

Adam Cole was given a look over, when WWE came to his town, though, and was then even used as the guy in the Smackdown promo that gave Serena Deeb her drink and caused a rift in The SES


----------



## Chismo

EmbassyForever said:


> Ok. That's it. I can't stand AR Fox's matches anymore, he's legit making me pissed during his matches. He made Davey look like William Regal here.


Really? Because it was totally the other way around. Davey was fucking horrendous in the match. At least Fox did crazy suicidal shit. 8*D


----------



## KingCrash

EmbassyForever said:


> And I can't believe they're the heels while YB are faces.. what the hell Gabe?


Well it was more the fans determined this when the Bravados won the titles and people booed, and it works because I don't think the Bravados are a team that would get cheered in a feud with the Bucks like let's say, Ricochet and Swann



> Ok. That's it. I can't stand AR Fox's matches anymore, he's legit making me pissed during his matches. He made Davey look like William Regal here. From now on I think I'll just skip his matches unless it's a tag match, where his usual bullshit is limited. Horrible match, a complete waste of time. Left a bad taste in my mouth.


Don't mean to dismiss the point, but it's a Davey Richards vs. AR Fox match. Pretty much you have an idea of what that match would look like and it delivered so it wouldn't be the reason to jump off the Fox bandwagon.


----------



## EmbassyForever

KingCrash said:


> Well it was more the fans determined this when the Bravados won the titles and people booed, and it works because I don't think the Bravados are a team that would get cheered in a feud with the Bucks like let's say, Ricochet and Swann
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mean to dismiss the point, but it's a Davey Richards vs. AR Fox match. Pretty much you have an idea of what that match would look like and it delivered so it wouldn't be the reason to jump off the Fox bandwagon.


Eh, didn't know that. Still, to me it looked like Young Bucks were acting like heels, but I guess I need to get used to this idea after seeing them working as heels for so long. IMO as long as they aren't doing their goofy gimmick, the Bravados are better suited as faces.

It was more like the final nail in the coffin. I've been sick of Fox's shtick for a long time, and that match was highlight of everything I don't like about him.


----------



## Last Chancery

Rah said:


> Spoiler: Adam Cole related story from the Hero/Steen Show interview
> 
> 
> 
> When Cole was 19 he had a call from WWE explaining that they had seen some his stuff and they enjoyed what he brought to the table (basically some training sessions with DJ Hyde :lmao) so they want to give him a tryout. Afterwards, he's given his itinerary and the name upon it is wrong. It's then that WWE realised they had brought the wrong guy and cut the tryout opportunity. The guy they wanted? Consequences Creed (Austin Watson) not Adam Cole (Austin Jenkins).
> 
> Adam Cole was given a look over, when WWE came to his town, though, and was then even used as the guy in the Smackdown promo that gave Serena Deeb her drink and caused a rift in The SES


Just found this on YouTube and my mind is being blown right now. It's like a modern day "CM Punk shaking Brock Lesnar's hand backstage" thing.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Rah said:


> Spoiler: Adam Cole related story from the Hero/Steen Show interview
> 
> 
> 
> When Cole was 19 he had a call from WWE explaining that they had seen some his stuff and they enjoyed what he brought to the table (basically some training sessions with DJ Hyde :lmao) so they want to give him a tryout. Afterwards, he's given his itinerary and the name upon it is wrong. It's then that WWE realised they had brought the wrong guy and cut the tryout opportunity. The guy they wanted? Consequences Creed (Austin Watson) not Adam Cole (Austin Jenkins).
> 
> Adam Cole was given a look over, when WWE came to his town, though, and was then even used as the guy in the Smackdown promo that gave Serena Deeb her drink and caused a rift in The SES


This has Johnny Ace written all over it.


----------



## Even Flow

RF did a shoot yesterday with Joey Ryan. 

And the AJ shoot is near 4 1/2 hrs according to Feinstein.


----------



## sXeMope

Gonna skip the AJ shoot. I have the Highspots shoot and it'll virtually be the same thing. He's doing a Nick Mondo shoot as well which I may consider getting. I have his SMV BOTI but I'm sure a lot has happened since then, but I've checked out a radio interview he did after COD so I'm not sure that'll be worth it either.


----------



## Platt

I'll be picking up the Joey and Mondo shoots when they're out, doubt I'll watch the AJ one though the highspots one was pretty disappointing so I can't imagine the RF one being any better.


----------



## Smitty

*
PWG Steen Wolf 

Singles Match
1. "Pretty" Peter Avalon, Freddy Bravo, & Ray Rosas vs. Famous B, Chris Kadillak, & Candice LeRae: ***3/4 

Singles Match
2. TJ Perkins vs. "Azúcar" Rocky Romero: **1/2 

Tag Team Match
3. Fightin' Taylor Boys (Brian Cage-Taylor & Ryan Taylor) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma): ****

Singles Match
4. Willie Mack vs. Davey Richards: **3/4 

Tag Team Match
5. The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky) vs. Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre): **

Singles Match
6. Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor: ***

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match
7. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly): ****1/4 

Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Ladder Match
8. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen vs. El Generico: ****1/2 

Great show*​


----------



## Corey

I think I still remain the only person who thinks Bucks/Future Shock and Steen/Generico are on the same level. Gave both **** 1/2 and that series of superkicks in the Tag Title match made me go fucking BALLISTIC. I'll always remember where I was when watching that.


----------



## Smitty

The first five mins or so of the tag title match were a little bland, but once things got going it was great. But Steen/Generico was just too good, I cringed/gasped like 15 times

the superkicks :mark:


----------



## Corey

SMITTY said:


> The first five mins or so of the tag title match were a little bland, but once things got going it was great. But Steen/Generico was just too good, I cringed/gasped like 15 times
> 
> the superkicks :mark:


Have you seen their 2011 BOLA Final yet? That shit was absolute magical storytelling at its finest.


----------



## FITZ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Have you seen their 2011 BOLA Final yet? That shit was absolute magical storytelling at its finest.


That kid! He must be a wrestling fan for life.


----------



## Smitty

No I havent, will get on that ASAP


----------



## smitlick

Has anyone else seen IWA-MS Simply The Best 9?


----------



## RKing85

Generico making the kid flip off Steen after their BOLA 2011 match is one of my all time favorite moments in PWG.


----------



## Lane

smitlick said:


> Has anyone else seen IWA-MS Simply The Best 9?


All of the shows IWA has had since they've been back have been good. 
Everything on that show is good besides the TLC.


----------



## smitlick

Lane said:


> All of the shows IWA has had since they've been back have been good.
> Everything on that show is good besides the TLC.


I've seen it. Was just looking for thoughts on O'Reilly/Necro and Davey/Vortekz. Both were surprisingly good


----------



## Lane

smitlick said:


> I've seen it. Was just looking for thoughts on O'Reilly/Necro and Davey/Vortekz. Both were surprisingly good


I really enjoyed the hell out of Necro vs Kyle. Have you seen Big Ass Christmas Bash?


----------



## smitlick

Nah it's on my SMV wish list. I loved Kyle/Necro. Couldn't believe how good it was.


----------



## Even Flow

The Cornette kickstarter got all of the money somehow. Last time I checked a few days ago, the project was still a few thousand £ short. And I see someone got the £3,000 package too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Late to the party seeing as I only played CZW catch up a few days ago, but yeah, the ended on a pretty high note. Cage of Death was real good on the majority _(skipped Dickinson vs Davey b/c fuck that & I wished I skipped the Freight Train abortion...)_ w/some worthwhile highlights on it. Gulak vs Hero rocked. Exactly what you expected. Start to finish it clicked. Gulak is the MAN. Colon vs Strickland had their best match yet by a hundred country miles. I liked the big bombs thrown on the biggest show. There was a progression there from previous matches to let it all hang out and they did. The top rope Canadian Destroyer not ending the match was a tad too much, I can't deny _(lets be honest)_ but the majority I actually loved. Riotous efforts by both. Good finish that's sure to leave salt in the wounds. Beaver Boys vs COLONY left me :mark: Love those damn Ants. It was an hectic affair, although I can cope. Would have helped if the stip was added that it was in reality a tornado tag or lucha rules, haha. I was able to live w/the fast paced styling. Hard to believe that wasn't even the biggest surprise of the night. AR Fox got owned in that fun six man. Oh thank you, CZ-Dub. Unsure how people felt about the Cage of Death. I thought it was a hoot. Crazy spots to be expected and they all left it in the ring. Thought Mathis would get to show more. The only "downer" so to speak. Ending was the best surprise CZW could bust out. Bar none. I know it's less than two months since it happened, although I won't say it quite yet w/o spoiler tags just in case...



Spoiler: Cage of Death Ending



Sick Nick Mondo. Are you fecking kidding me? Absolutely blown away. Awesome moment.



Glad they put a lot into their large event. Except for w/the dames. They got the short end of the stick I thought. Could have least been a bit of a more structured match. nothing I'm losing sleep over, b/c the majority of the event was fun. One other note is the Juicy Product are still awesome. While I thought BLK OUT wasn't too lazy in their match, actually felt as if there was some decent effort, opposed to zero, Juicy Product put the match over as good w/a dramatic final stretch. We pay to see those championships change hands. It always hooks us. Good show. One of the best efforts by CZW in 2013. Rounds out the top three w/Tangled Web & TOD. Seems like you can count of their annual shows to bring in the goods. Nothing wrong w/that sort of consistency. When the promotion clicks, it's a lot of fun. Always stand by that.


----------



## Platt

Even Flow said:


> The Cornette kickstarter got all of the money somehow. Last time I checked a few days ago, the project was still a few thousand £ short. And I see someone got the £3,000 package too.


Call me cynical but it sounds like Alex Shane (or someone he knows) just donated enough to get them over the target so they could get the other money that had been pledged.


----------



## RKing85

This "Cornette in the UK" tour seems like such a cash grab to me.


----------



## FITZ

Even Flow said:


> The Cornette kickstarter got all of the money somehow. Last time I checked a few days ago, the project was still a few thousand £ short. And I see someone got the £3,000 package too.


Whoever donated to that should be ashamed of themselves. There are so many better ways that all of that money could have been spent.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


Havok :mark:


----------



## theanticanadian

FYI for anyone in the NYC/NJ area:

Jersey Championship Wrestling has a "fan appreciation sale" on their site. Tickets for the Feb 22 event in Union City NJ with Jake "The Snake" Roberts, Jillian Hall, Pinkie Sanchez, Bandido Jr, and a bunch of other guys are on sale for $12 now through Sunday. I've been following this company for a while and going to their shows, and they are definitely worth checking out - especially for this price - if any of you are near by.

More info here: http://www.jerseychampionshipwrestling.com/#!shop/c669


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

^I'd pay $12 just to see Roberts, not to mention Jillian, Pinkie, Bandido and others. Really a great deal.


----------



## Even Flow

I'm watching the Kevin Steen Show with Jimmy Jacobs at the moment, and I can't stop laughing at Jimmy's Sandman story.

Seriously, someone needs to edit together some Sandman stories and release them.


----------



## Lane

MoxleyMoxx said:


> ^I'd pay $12 just to see Roberts, not to mention Jillian, Pinkie, Bandido and others. Really a great deal.


:ajscream


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Has anyone seen the CZW 15th Anniversary show yet? I stayed away from CZW throughout most of 2013, other than catching the TOD and the main event of COD. I'm trying to get back into it this year. The main event is appealing to me. I was wondering if anybody had seen it and whether it's worth watching.*


----------



## theanticanadian

MoxleyMoxx said:


> ^I'd pay $12 just to see Roberts, not to mention Jillian, Pinkie, Bandido and others. Really a great deal.


Yeah. Their shows are actually good too - the no-name guys they have are usually pretty talented and put on good matches too. Can't wait for their March show - they have Jerry Lawler coming in to wrestle.


----------



## Flux

Even Flow said:


> I'm watching the Kevin Steen Show with Jimmy Jacobs at the moment, and I can't stop laughing at Jimmy's Sandman story.
> 
> Seriously, someone needs to edit together some Sandman stories and release them.


Yeah I was crying at that, also loved the Becky Bayless bag story as well. Halfway through the Truth at the minute and is just as great.


----------



## swaddiejoe

Hopefully this is the right thread,

Selling an ECW DVD on ebay.co.uk (I was a bonehead and forgot to add international shipping  )and wondered if it would be of interest to anyone. DVD is region free (as all original ECW DVDs are). Best part is the typical 20 minute Sandman entrance during the main event, from what I remember.

(Link is in sig)


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Why isn't PWG ASW X up on XWT yet? Come onnnnn


----------



## The Black Mirror

blink_41sum_182 said:


> Why isn't PWG ASW X up on XWT yet? Come onnnnn


*I'm fiending too. I figured it would've been up at some point in the last week or so.*


----------



## sXeMope

theanticanadian said:


> FYI for anyone in the NYC/NJ area:
> 
> Jersey Championship Wrestling has a "fan appreciation sale" on their site. Tickets for the Feb 22 event in Union City NJ with Jake "The Snake" Roberts, Jillian Hall, Pinkie Sanchez, Bandido Jr, and a bunch of other guys are on sale for $12 now through Sunday. I've been following this company for a while and going to their shows, and they are definitely worth checking out - especially for this price - if any of you are near by.
> 
> More info here: http://www.jerseychampionshipwrestling.com/#!shop/c669


Jake is coming here for a show in June. Leah Von Dutch is booked for the show as well. Honestly LVD is more likely to draw my ass to a seat than Jake is. That's pretty much how jaded I am towards McMahon Industries these days. And this statement is not at all affected by the fact that LVD is probably one of the most adorable women on the indies.


----------



## Even Flow

Just purchased The Kevin Steen Show with Davey Richards.

Downloading it now.


----------



## Platt

Any chance of you uploading it tonight? would love to grab it before I go away tomorrow.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Any chance of you uploading it tonight? would love to grab it before I go away tomorrow.


It's about halfway done downloading at the moment. I'll have to rar it, then up it since it's just over 2GB. 

I'll try


----------



## Cabanarama

SMITTY said:


> *
> PWG Steen Wolf
> 
> Singles Match
> 1. "Pretty" Peter Avalon, Freddy Bravo, & Ray Rosas vs. Famous B, Chris Kadillak, & Candice LeRae: ***3/4
> 
> Singles Match
> 2. TJ Perkins vs. "Azúcar" Rocky Romero: **1/2
> 
> Tag Team Match
> 3. Fightin' Taylor Boys (Brian Cage-Taylor & Ryan Taylor) vs. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma): ****
> 
> Singles Match
> 4. Willie Mack vs. Davey Richards: **3/4
> 
> Tag Team Match
> 5. The Dynasty (Joey Ryan & Scorpio Sky) vs. Los Luchas (Phoenix Star & Zokre): **
> 
> Singles Match
> 6. Ricochet vs. Chuck Taylor: ***
> 
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Tag Team Championship Title Match
> 7. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs. Future Shock (Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly): ****1/4
> 
> Pro Wrestling Guerrilla World Championship Title Ladder Match
> 8. "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen vs. El Generico: ****1/2
> 
> Great show*​


Greatest show in PWG history, hands down.


----------



## Cabanarama

Too Far Gone said:


> *Thanks for the information. That kind of bums me out, though. I don't think they've wrestled at PWG since DDT4 2013, have they? I was under the impression that they had been having some work visa issues. I wonder if those still haven't been resolved, so they're just not able to work in the States at all at this point. They are Canadians, aren't they?*


Thing is they were busted by immigration for working show without a visa... getting the proper visa is tough enough as it is, but when you've been busted by immigration, it's almost impossible


----------



## sXeMope

I'm kinda surprised they caught Uno. I mean, it just seems odd unless they searched his car and found his gear. I guess they got one of the dickhead border guards they mentioned in the Steen Show.


Random question here, but does anyone know of any traders selling any of the old Best Of Backyard Wrestling DVDs? I see Highspots has them but I don't want to spend $20 per DVD to watch idiotic teenagers/future indy wrestlers maim each other.


----------



## theanticanadian

sXeMope said:


> Jake is coming here for a show in June. Leah Von Dutch is booked for the show as well. Honestly LVD is more likely to draw my ass to a seat than Jake is. That's pretty much how jaded I am towards McMahon Industries these days. And this statement is not at all affected by the fact that LVD is probably one of the most adorable women on the indies.


Where's "here"? Seeing LVD live would be awesome.


----------



## sXeMope

theanticanadian said:


> Where's "here"? Seeing LVD live would be awesome.


Newfoundland. It's a shitty island on the East Coast of Canada. I think most people are unaware that it actually exists because very few cross Canada tours stop here. I think the only relevance it has in the world is that the Titanic sank close by.

--

Started watching AIW Dead Presidents last night. They pretty much gave away a small Tracy Smothers shoot interview in the pre-match promos. Steens promo was hilarious, and Donst's was good too. He kind of shit on Chikara as well. Mentioned shitty paydays and backstabbing and whatnot. I'm sure Quack was ecstatic when he heard about that.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So, uhh, Axl Rotten has challenged Zandig to a shoot fight because of the comments he made about him on his shoot interview. :lol


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> So, uhh, Axl Rotten has challenged Zandig to a shoot fight because of the comments he made about him on his shoot interview. :lol


Seems like a desperate attempt to get into headlines. Zandigs shoots were released what, like 4 years ago?


----------



## smitlick

*Beyond Wrestling Americanrana*

1. Shane Strickland vs Sozio vs David Starr vs Latin Dragon
**3/4

2. Drew Gulak vs Chris Dickinson
***1/2

3. Tremendous Investigations vs EYFBO vs Minute Men vs Da Hoodz
***1/2

4. Tabarnak de Team vs Aaron Epic & Dave Cole
**3/4

5. Colt Cabana vs Jaka
***

6. Kevin Steen vs MASADA
***1/4

7. Johnny Gargano vs JT Dunn
***3/4

8. AR Fox vs Anthony Stone
**3/4

9. Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick
****


*AAW Scars and Stripes 2013*

1. Christian Rose vs Marek Brave
***1/2

2. Kung Fu Manchu vs Irish Airborne
***

3. Keith Walker vs Carlito
***

4. Shane Hollister vs Flip Kendrick
***

5. Jimmy Jacobs & Arik Cannon vs Monster Mafia
***1/2

6. Eddie Kingston vs Rhino
***


*ROH A New Dawn*

1. reDRagon vs Monster Mafia
***1/2

2. Mark Briscoe vs Silas Young
**1/2

3. Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal vs Adrenaline Rush
***

4. Honor Rumble
**

5. Eddie Edwards vs Michael Bennett
***

6. Jimmy Jacobs vs Kevin Steen
**1/2

7. Matt Taven vs Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong
***

8. Adam Cole vs Mark Briscoe
***



*ROH Charm City Challenge*

1. Adam Page vs Eddie Edwards
**3/4

2. Roderick Strong vs Tadarius Thomas vs Antonio Thomas vs Caprice Coleman
**1/2

3. Outlaw Inc vs BLKOUT
**

4. Matt Taven vs Cedric Alexander
***1/4

5. Kevin Steen vs ACH
***1/2

6. Michael Bennett vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

7. reDRagon vs Jay Lethal & Michael Elgin
***1/4

8. Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong
****​


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sXeMope

List of some upcoming RF releases...


Spoiler: list



Jim Cornette 2014 shoot interview hosted by Matt Striker

Shoot interview with Corey Feldman RF VIDEO goes Hollywood!!

Shoot Interview with Justin Credible (very personal)

Backstage Pass with AR Fox plus shoot interview with AR Fox

Shoot interview and backstage pass with Chuck Taylor

Shoot interview with Scotty Riggs

Shoot Interview with Nova

In the Ring with Chris Hero

Backstage Pass behind the scenes of Cage of Death with the participants inside the deadliest gimmick match in pro wrestling history!!!

Shoot Interview with AJ Styles

Shoot interview with Drake Yonger

Shoot interview with Joey Ryan

Backstage Pass with Drew Gulak

Shoot interview with Celeste Bonin FKA Kaitlyn

Shoot Interview with Sick Nick Mondo

Jerry Lynn IPPV Special


Looking forward to the Chuck, Drake, Joey, and Drew shoots. As well as the COD Backstage Pass. Nova's, as well as Kaitlyn's may be interesting but I'll have to see previews first.


Also, Axl Rotten posted another video on Zandig.





Also, on that subject: RF offered the chance to do a Face Off between Zandig and Axl.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> List of some upcoming RF releases...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: list
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Cornette 2014 shoot interview hosted by Matt Striker
> 
> Shoot interview with Corey Feldman RF VIDEO goes Hollywood!!
> 
> Shoot Interview with Justin Credible (very personal)
> 
> Backstage Pass with AR Fox plus shoot interview with AR Fox
> 
> Shoot interview and backstage pass with Chuck Taylor
> 
> Shoot interview with Scotty Riggs
> 
> Shoot Interview with Nova
> 
> In the Ring with Chris Hero
> 
> Backstage Pass behind the scenes of Cage of Death with the participants inside the deadliest gimmick match in pro wrestling history!!!
> 
> Shoot Interview with AJ Styles
> 
> Shoot interview with Drake Yonger
> 
> Shoot interview with Joey Ryan
> 
> Backstage Pass with Drew Gulak
> 
> Shoot interview with Celeste Bonin FKA Kaitlyn
> 
> Shoot Interview with Sick Nick Mondo
> 
> Jerry Lynn IPPV Special
> 
> 
> Looking forward to the Chuck, Drake, Joey, and Drew shoots. As well as the COD Backstage Pass. Nova's, as well as Kaitlyn's may be interesting but I'll have to see previews first.
> 
> 
> Also, Axl Rotten posted another video on Zandig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, on that subject: RF offered the chance to do a Face Off between Zandig and Axl.


Came in to post that Axl video myself but looks like you beat me to it. 
If RF Video does the Face Off, they should record the "fight" between them too and put it in as extra. 8*D 


Out of those, I'm interested in the COD & Drew Gulak Backstage passes and the Kaitlyn, Drake and Mondo shoots. SMV's Fox shoot wasn't anything special so probably not gonna watch this one.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Beyond Wrestling: Feeding Frenzy 



Spoiler



This show was by far the most unique wrestling experience I've ever had. As we're waiting in line, Drew came out and informed us that the ring had broke, but he was going to try to get us all in so we weren't stuck out in the cold. So after a while we get let in, and we see them taking the broken ring down, and that we had to wait for a nearby wrestling school to bring their ring to the venue. So to kill time, Sugar Dunkerton proposed that the fans make a ring by linking arms, and we had an impromptu Sugar/Corvis match which was so much fun to be a part of.

Shortly thereafter, the ring made it to the venue and they began setting it up in front of us, and 2 hours after the show was originally supposed to start, we have our opener.

Buxx Belmar vs. Danny Cannon vs. Davey Vega vs. Matt Cage - ***
I had no idea who Danny Cannon was going into this match, but he made a lasting impression on me, and the entire building, as he brought his fucking A game. He even at one point climbed up a pole in the building M-Dogg style and proceeded to moonsault off of it. Honestly, had it not been for him, this match would have been forgettable, but I really hope Cannon gets brought back, and I'm definitely going to check out some of his other work after seeing that opener.

Kimber Lee vs. Chuck Taylor - **1/2
Kimber Lee had an open challenge for the night after the card got reshuffled due to Biff's injury. So Chuck answered the challenge and we got Chuck Taylor's usual comedy schtick, mixed in with Kimber Lee being the bad ass that she is.

Feeding Frenzy - **3/4
This was chaos. The most memorable thing the crowd took away from this one, was at one point a kid leaning into the ropes outside the ring was chanting some shit at the heels, and one of the members of the Devastation Corporation kicked the bottom rope, just being a heel, and accidentally caught the kid in the mouth. I was directly across from him on the other side of the ring against the apron, and I saw him bend down and cover his mouth, and when he picked his head back up, there was blood everywhere. Fucking crazy, some of the staff then proceeded to walk the kid to the bathroom to get cleaned up, and that was the last I saw of him so I'm not too sure what happened after that. The match itself was ok, EYFBO and Fear and Loathing were the two standout teams from my perspective but it was just a lot going on in one match.

AR Fox vs. Shynron - ***1/2
You're going to either love this match, or absolutely hate it, depending on your feelings on AR Fox and his style of match, but I loved it, and Shynron was awesome. He nailed a perfect 2nd rope 630 on Fox that blew peoples minds. Usual craziness and spots out of these two, and much to everyone's surprise, Shynron beat Fox for the CLL International Championship, and Fox turned heel afterwards by attacking the ref.

Anthony Stone vs. Mike Quest - **
Now Quest looks like a heavier set version of Dean Ambrose, so the whole match he was getting chants like "Fat Moxley" and my personal favorite, "Paula Dean Ambrose." And Quest embraced it by pulling out some of Ambrose's moveset. This match was clearly just to set up for the Big tag team match next month which we'll see Quest/Kaye vs. Stone and his partner, Matt Tremont in a no rules match.

Juicy Product vs. The Hooligan's - ***1/4
So I was very disappointed that Juicy Product vs. The Colony didn't happen, so I didn't have the most positive outlook going into this match, but the Hooligan's were better than I expected them to be. Really good match with JT Dunn looking like the star once again.

During intermission the ring announcer said that a wrestler, who asked to remain anonymous, lost $140, and that if anyone found it, to return it. So the fans did a really cool thing, and starting throwing money into the ring. Some threw in $5, some $10, some dollar bills. All in all, I think they got around $50 just from fan donations, which was really cool.

Doom Patrol vs. Elgin & Ciampa - ***1/2
This is what I was most looking forward to. I'm a huge Dickinson fan and I was looking forward to see how this match played out. It was actually a great, hard hitting match, until the interference, which was bitter sweet. I was upset that the match was stopped because some guy wearing a mask interfered, but that man was Jimmy Jacobs, so it's hard to really complain, seeing as how this means he's now in Beyond.

This lead to Jimmy starting to cut a heel promo, but was interrupted by Eric Corvis on the balcony. He then made his way downstairs for a brawl, which lead to Jimmy spiking Corvis and a cool visual of him "bleeding for beyond wrestling."

Beaver Boys vs. Team Tremendous - ***1/2
Very good match, and probably my new favorite Team Tremendous match. Beaver Boys pick up the win in a hard fought match and DJ Hyde comes out, tells The Beaver Boys they did a great job and to go have a drink on the boss. This leaves Bill Carr and Dan Barry in the ring with DJ, he heels it up and says they would never be good enough for CZW, he then promotes the April 27th CZW show in the same building, and Sozio comes out and attacks Team Tremendous, saying, "This isn't a cop town, it's a mob town."

Johnny Cockstrong vs. Sexxxy Eddy - N/R
This was purely a comedy match with quite a few dick chants, including, "Holy Dicks." Midway through, the Wingmen came out and this became a tag team match, which again, was mostly comedy, where Cockstrong and Eddy used "The Force" to beat the wingmen.

Before the main event JT Dunn comes out and announces that this is his home, and that Beyond Wrestling made him, and that the fans were great, and sold out Fete Music, and he wants us to do it again next month, where the main event will be JT Dunn vs. Chris Hero. I'm so pumped for that match, it's not even funny.

Kevin Steen vs. Drew Gulak - ***1/2
Match was shorter than I expected, but a great match from these two with Gulak really working on Steens leg, and finally beating him with the Ankle Lock. Gulak's been on a role lately. 

After the match Dickinson, Jaka, and Jacobs came down and attacked everyone, and Elgin and Ciampa make the save. In the commotion, Gulak accidently forearms Ciampa, and the two of them go at it. It's then announced that next month it will be Ciampa vs. Gulak in a submission match.

There were no blow away MOTYC's, but it was such a strong show with no real bad matches. Everything was fun and worth going out of your way to see if you ask me. After the show I had the pleasure of talking with DJ Hyde who was actually very cool to me. Talked to him about the anniversary show, BOTB, and TOD. I guess for BOTB he's going to be bringing in a few unknown guys for the tournament, and at TOD, he's only getting 3 wrestlers from Big Japan, so the 4th on the international side will be Aeroboy. 

Also met Steen, and Eric Corvis briefly, which was also cool. So in many months from now when this show is released, check it out.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Wrestling is Life

I strongly suggest people check out Cedric Alexander vs Chris Hero from PWX's "Climbing the Ladder". Real solid match. It is available on Highspots TV. I reccomend just trying a one day pass (9.99) if you are not already a member - plenty to see to make it worth it. Also check out Drew Gulak vs Chuck Taylor from CZW "Night of Infamy" for the CZW World Championship which exceeded my expectations as I never expect much from Chuck (I love him, but it is rare he puts on a serious showing).


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

blink_41sum_182 said:


> Why isn't PWG ASW X up on XWT yet? Come onnnnn


Awesome to know I haven't fallen behind on PWG yet. I'm in a great mood now.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Came in to post that Axl video myself but looks like you beat me to it.
> If RF Video does the Face Off, they should record the "fight" between them too and put it in as extra. 8*D
> 
> 
> Out of those, I'm interested in the COD & Drew Gulak Backstage passes and the Kaitlyn, Drake and Mondo shoots. SMV's Fox shoot wasn't anything special so probably not gonna watch this one.


If a fight was to happed between Axl and Zandig I fully expect that Zandig would destroy him. I find it funny that he made another video about it. Even funnier that he called him a glorified backyarder/garbage wrestler. I've never seen Axl wrestle straight but the only reason his name is remembered IMO is because of his ability to swing a chair.

IMO Fox's SMV shoot came way too soon. I find SMV has some really good BOTI projects, and some that make me scratch my head and ask why. Fox was the latter at the time. If the site listings correct, he got one before Whitmer, Steen, and Masada. I think his RF shoot could be much more interesting. He's done a lot since the SMV shoot. Rose to the top in EVOLVE/DGUSA, wrestled in Chile and I wanna say he went to Dragon Gate in Japan as well but I'm not sure.


----------



## KingCrash

I think they released Fox's best of to get it out as soon as possible since he was hot at the time, even though the match selection is meh (and they couldn't use some of his best stuff) and like you said he really hadn't done enough to get one. I don't keep up with every wrestler, but does Axl have some issues because he really didn't seem all there in those vids.


*ROH - Bryan Danielson: The Final Countdown*

*8/10/07*
Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2

*3/16/08*
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ****1/4

*6/7/08 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. The Age Of The Fall (Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black) - ****1/2

*7/26/08*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - ****1/4

*8/1/08*
Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin) - ****1/4

*11/8/08*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black vs. Kenny Omega - ***1/2

*12/6/08 - No Disqualification*
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ***1/2

*12/26/08*
Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn - ****

*3/20/09*
Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush - ****

*HDNet Episode 33*
Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards) - ***3/4

*HDNet Episode 34*
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - ****

*9/18/09*
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - ****1/4

*9/19/09 - ROH World Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ****

*9/25/09*
Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards (ROH The Final Countdown Tour: Boston 9/25/09)

*9/26/09 - The Final Countdown*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - ****



* ROH - Tyler Black: Rise From The Fall*

*6/26/09 - Steel Cage Match*
Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2

*6/27/09*
Tyler Black vs. KENTA - ***3/4

*HDNet Episode 18*
Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson - ***3/4

*10/10/09 - Survival Of The Fittest Finals (Clipped)*
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong - ****

*2/13/10 - ROH World Title - There Must Be A Winner*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - ****

*4/3/10 - ROH World Title*
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong vs. Austin Aries - ****

*4/24/10 - ROH World Title*
Tyler Black vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4

*5/8/10 - ROH World Title*
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong - ****1/4

*6/19/10 - ROH World Title*
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ****1/4

*7/24/10 - ROH World Title*
Tyler Black vs. Kevin Steen - ****1/4

*8/28/10*
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ****

*9/10/10*
Tyler Black vs. Christopher Daniels - ***1/2

*HDNet Episode 78*
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ****​


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> If a fight was to happed between Axl and Zandig I fully expect that Zandig would destroy him. I find it funny that he made another video about it. Even funnier that he called him a glorified backyarder/garbage wrestler. I've never seen Axl wrestle straight but the only reason his name is remembered IMO is because of his ability to swing a chair.
> 
> IMO Fox's SMV shoot came way too soon. I find SMV has some really good BOTI projects, and some that make me scratch my head and ask why. Fox was the latter at the time. If the site listings correct, he got one before Whitmer, Steen, and Masada. I think his RF shoot could be much more interesting. He's done a lot since the SMV shoot. Rose to the top in EVOLVE/DGUSA, wrestled in Chile and I wanna say he went to Dragon Gate in Japan as well but I'm not sure.


Yeah there's no doubt about that. 

Another one who IMO got their BOTI too soon was Tremont. Don't wanna take anything away from him but c'mon, he's only been in the business for like 4 years at this point. There's not that much to talk about his career yet to warrant a BOTI on him.


----------



## sXeMope

I can agree with Tremont getting one too early. The first year of his career was virtually nothing and I think the only reason he got one was because of the high profile feud with DJ. I think ACH is another who got one too soon, the match selection looks pretty bland. I think Danny Havoc and Drake Younger's original shoots could fall under that category as well.

I think they've done some really random, questionable ones over the years too. I feel like Ultramantis didn't really need one. I've never seen the shoot but I heard he was in character the whole time which kinda defeats the purpose. Didn't Delirious do his shoot in character as well? And something tells me that Nate Webb and Danny Daniels BOTIs didn't fly off the shelves.


----------



## Concrete

I wanna go back to the days where BOTI would contain 15+ matches...cause I'm cheap.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

PWG ALL STAR WEEKEND X IS FUCKING FINALLY ON XWT!!!


----------



## flag sabbath

blink_41sum_182 said:


> PWG ALL STAR WEEKEND X IS FUCKING FINALLY ON XWT!!!


And in less than a year I've gone from being someone who bought every PWG DVD to someone who can no longer be arsed stealing them.


----------



## seabs

*Yeah the lack of interest I have in PWG right now is sad. I haven't watched anything at all going back to Is Your Body Ready?*


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I'm curious about the Kaitlyn shoot. I need some WWE dirt :lol


----------



## sXeMope

Concrete said:


> I wanna go back to the days where BOTI would contain 15+ matches...cause I'm cheap.


I agree but I won't complain about the long interviews (Probably in the minority here). I started buying DVDs around the time the Masada BOTI was announced and I was insanely excited, but the match listing was quite underwhelming. 


I have to say I've fallen out of love with PWG quite a bit as well. I watched ASW9 N2 recently and I really had to struggle through it. I had some stuff on my mind so maybe that affected my enjoyment of it, but it really felt like a big step back compared to 2012 PWG. I have Is Your Body Ready?, TEN, and BOLA 2013 but they aren't exactly high on my list of stuff to watch based on the mixed reviews they've had on here.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I love the longer interviews, because they have time to really talk about things. For example the DJ and Zandig shoots, they covered just about everything. 

Gabe Sapolsky will be doing an AMA session on Reddit this Friday at 12:00 EST.
http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/1y7fy0/ama_announcement_dgusa_vice_president_roh_creator/


----------



## sXeMope

SMV is having a sale today. I don't even have enough in my cart to qualify for the sale. May throw in the recent SMASH show with Hero/Storm just to put my cart over the top.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

For once in my life I have enough money to spend when they are having these sales, so I decided to take advantage of the offer and order a couple of DVD's. First time ordering from them, so I hope everything goes well.

Now I'm left with only 3 DVD's on my wishlist. :hmm:


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Chismo

*PWG All-Star Weekend X – Night 1*

1.	Cage vs. Nese **
2.	RNM vs. Joey & Candice ***1/4
3.	Ciampa vs. Drake **3/4
4.	Gargano vs. Richards *
5.	Best Friends vs. Dojo Bros ***
6.	ACH vs. Elgin **3/4
7.	Mount Rushmore vs. ICMG & Fox ****1/2
8.	*PWG World Title*: Hero vs. Cole © **3/4


----------



## smitlick

*PWG Ten*

1. Candice LeRae, B-Boy & Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon, Joey Ryan & Ryan Taylor
***

2. Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese
**3/4

3. The RockNES Monsters vs Forever Hooligans
***

4. Michael Elgin vs AR Fox
***3/4

5. FIST vs Londrick
***1/4

6. Kyle O'Reilly vs TJ Perkins
***1/2

7. Adam Cole vs Kevin Steen vs Drake Younger
***1/2

8. The Young Bucks vs The Inner City Machine Guns vs The DojoBros
***3/4


*PWX Live and In Demand Night 1*

1. Andrew Everett vs Rich Swann
***

2. Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano
****


*PWX Live and In Demand Night 2*

1. Mia Yim vs Ivelisse
**

2. Corey Hollis vs Rich Swann
***1/2


*CZW Cage of Death XV*

1. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero
***3/4

2. Joe Gacy vs AR Fox vs Chuck Taylor vs Andrew Everett vs Anthony Nese vs Azrieal
***1/4

3. BLKOUT vs Juicy Product
**1/2

4. Christina Von Eerie vs Kimber Lee
**

5. The Beaver Boys vs The Colony
***

6. Chris Dickinson vs Davey Richards
***1/4

7. OI4K vs DJ Hyde & The Front
**3/4

8. Alex Colon vs Shane Strickland
**3/4

9. Cage of Death
N/R - Some crazy spots and sorta confusing booking but otherwise just a regular COD.​


----------



## Chismo

Wow, whatever happened to the Star Ratings Thread?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/1017249-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html


----------



## smitlick

Yikes... Looks like Platt has some work to fix up.


----------



## CZWRUBE

TaylorFitz said:


> PWG is still a lot of fun. There was no way that they would be able to keep up the high level of shows they were putting on a few years ago. I mean most of those guys that were having all of those matches aren't on the scene any more. PWG is suffering from the WWE's over-fishing just like everyone else has been.
> 
> Got my 7 Levels of Hate DVD and I'm a few matches in. I'm really enjoying it so far. I do have to say that I saw a match from Steel Domain Wrestling and I have to say that it might have the worst commentary I've ever heard.


Thinking about getting the 7 levels of Hate it looks good.


----------



## smitlick

*ROH Manhattan Mayhem V*

1. Adam Page vs Silas Young
**1/2

2. Adrenaline Rush vs C&C Wrestle Factory
***1/4

3. Matt Taven vs Mike Mondo
**3/4

4. The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans
****

5. Marshall Law vs Outlaw Inc
*

6. Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Bennett
***

7. Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong
***1/2

8. Karl Anderson vs Michael Elgin
***3/4

9. The American Wolves vs reDRagon
***3/4​


----------



## bigbuxxx

PWG's All Star Weekend 10, Night 1

The first 6 matches are just bad. Elgin vs ACH is a total DUD and would only give over 2.5 stars to Richards/Gargano.

Bucks/Steen vs. Fox/Ricochet/Swann: ★★★★1/2. Took me four separate breaks to get to this match but it was worth it. I've never said holy shit to as many spots in a match as this one. Great stuff.

Hero vs. Cole: ★★★★. Great match. What you'd expect out of these guys.


----------



## The Black Mirror

sXeMope said:


> List of some upcoming RF releases...
> 
> Jim Cornette 2014 shoot interview hosted by Matt Striker
> 
> Backstage Pass with AR Fox plus shoot interview with AR Fox
> 
> Backstage Pass behind the scenes of Cage of Death with the participants inside the deadliest gimmick match in pro wrestling history!!!
> 
> Shoot interview with Joey Ryan
> 
> Shoot interview with Celeste Bonin FKA Kaitlyn
> 
> Shoot Interview with Sick Nick Mondo


*I'm looking forward to all of those. Thanks for sharing the list.
*


----------



## smitlick

In The Ring w/Chris Hero is available at RF Video as well as the Kaitlyn Shoot if anyones interested.


----------



## RKing85

Finally got around to watching BOLA 2013 Night 2. Halfway through it.

Johnny Gargano/Kevin Steen. Not a 5 star match, but I can certainly say I enjoyed it more than some matches I have given 5 stars too.


----------



## Even Flow

RF did a 4hr shoot yesterday with Kevin Steen.


----------



## sXeMope

Probably gonna pass on the Steen interview. Between his SMV shoot, all the Steen Shows, and the Hell Rising shoot I'd say I've heard most everything about him.


Did anyone pick up the Davey Richards RF shoot? I'm curious as to how the Davey/Gabe Face-Off is.


----------



## Even Flow

sXeMope said:


> Probably gonna pass on the Steen interview. Between his SMV shoot, all the Steen Shows, and the Hell Rising shoot I'd say I've heard most everything about him.
> 
> 
> Did anyone pick up the Davey Richards RF shoot? I'm curious as to how the Davey/Gabe Face-Off is.


I'm hoping that gets posted on XWT soon. There's a few RF shoots I want, but i'd easily buy them to download if they were available to right now.

I'm sure if the roles were reversed and this was Highspots, it'd be available to download by now.


----------



## EmbassyForever

PWG All-Star Weekend X – Night 1

1.	Cage vs. Nese **
2.	RNM vs. Joey & Candice **1/4
3.	Ciampa vs. Drake **
4.	Gargano vs. Richards ***
5.	Best Friends vs. Dojo Bros ***
6.	ACH vs. Elgin ***
7.	Mount Rushmore vs. ICMG & Fox ****1/4
8.	PWG World Title: Hero vs. Cole © **3/4

BF vs DB and Hero vs Cole both were both really disappointing.. the first one dragged and the second was just a long squash with Hero and an overbooked finish. The 6 Man was great. Rest was fine but nothing memorable.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

ASW X was really just the culmination of how i've felt about PWG for the better part of a year now. They're booking way too many guys and the pairings are less than inspiring, and I'm constantly left with a taste of unfulfillment or a certain level of disappointment.

Only things that stick out from the respective shows in a positive regard were both six man tags, N2 Dojo/WWN tag, and anything involving the locals. Elgin/ACH was BAD, a far cry from their ROH encounter, both DR matches didn't click, particularly the Ricochet match, Hero is going to work Hero matches which are largely good, but nothing memorable, and the booking in both Cole matches was annoying. The Hero match was going along well and the shenanigans hurt it, meanwhile I thought it helped the Gargano one. Gargano/Cole up to the run-ins was so lame.

One of the worst PWG weekends/shows in years. There was a small dip in quality after the late 2011 peak, but there was a big one in 2013.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Is it possible to somehow track your SMV orders? I'm trying to look from their website but can't seem to find it.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

They typically send an e-mail with the tracking information.


----------



## Even Flow

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Is it possible to somehow track your SMV orders? I'm trying to look from their website but can't seem to find it.


They'll send you an email with the tracking no. listed, once it's been dispatched.

Then goto USPS, enter the tracking no. or just click the number and it'll take you there.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah they always send me a click notification for tracking but I'm not sure if thats for everyone or just overseas?

There postage is always incredibly fast and efficient.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Chismo

*PWG All-Star Weekend X – Night 2*

1.	PPRay vs. RNM vs. Realest N…ers ***1/4
2.	Ciampa vs. Nese **
3.	UBF Machines vs. Best Friends *3/4
4.	ACH vs. Hero DUD lol fuck off with this garbage wrestling, Hero)
5.	Dojo Bros vs. Swann & Fox ****1/4 mark
6.	Ricochet vs. Richards *
7.	Mount Rushmore vs. Joey, Candice, Drake ***1/4
8.	*PWG World Title*: Gargano vs. Cole © 1/2*

They fucking chanted “you are wrestling” at Richards after his goodbye speech, which makes the Reseda fans the worst ever by default. :lmao Faith in humanity shattered for good.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Wrestling is Life

I feel like people are rating PWG matches INSANELY harshly. My only guess is that people seem to believe every PWG match should be a **** or better - whereas I like that some of the matches are shorter and just more fun. Every show pretty much still has at least one ***3/4+ match, usually multiple. While I do not enjoy the PWG shows as much as I did years back I would still never miss one and still think every show they put out is a ton of fun.


----------



## Chismo

There was nothing that resembled anything even remotely related to fun in matches 3, 4, 6 & main event. Even Ciampa/Nese was on the verge of being really bad, but at least they did some insane high spots for the lulz.

But that's why the Dojo Bros tag rocked. You know why? Because they shut the fuck up and wrestled.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

racoonie said:


> I feel like people are rating PWG matches INSANELY harshly. My only guess is that people seem to believe every PWG match should be a **** or better - whereas I like that some of the matches are shorter and just more fun. Every show pretty much still has at least one ***3/4+ match, usually multiple. While I do not enjoy the PWG shows as much as I did years back I would still never miss one and still think every show they put out is a ton of fun.


If anything, I feel people are more likely to give them the benefit of the doubt, which is where some of my criticisms stem from.


----------



## Obfuscation

Even Flow said:


>


Sad that this is all I seem to care about from this thread lately, but it is what it is. Candice & CVE plz.


----------



## Even Flow

I dunno about you, but if Candice is going to be a regular after the NO show for Shimmer, i'd tag them together and have them go after the Shimmer Tag Titles.


----------



## Obfuscation

Especially if MsChif is going to be out for a bit. _(supposedly pregnant, no?)_ Seems like the perfect in for the duo.

Wait, she doesn't team w/MsChif in SHIMMER iirc. Or maybe. Eh. I'm getting promotions crossed. Nevermind.


----------



## Even Flow

I too thought MsChif was pregnant yet she wrestled for Shine last night.

Yeah she does, but tbh Candice & CVE > MsEerie


----------



## Obfuscation

Ain't no doubt about it.


----------



## Platt

Chismo said:


> Wow, whatever happened to the Star Ratings Thread?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/1017249-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html





smitlick said:


> Yikes... Looks like Platt has some work to fix up.


Looks fine to me what is/was wrong with it?


----------



## seabs

*It just showed up in code view with all the hyperlinks broken.*


----------



## sXeMope

IWS announced today that they're making a comeback via their Twitter. (@IWSHardcore)

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bhv0sqECIAAe8r_.jpg

Hope this can breathe some life into the dead Canadian indy scene. Would have preferred a resurrection of UWA Hardcore but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> IWS announced today that they're making a comeback via their Twitter. (@IWSHardcore)
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bhv0sqECIAAe8r_.jpg
> 
> Hope this can breathe some life into the dead Canadian indy scene. Would have preferred a resurrection of UWA Hardcore but I'll take what I can get.


BATTLEWAR and C*4 are pretty good. And I think NSPW do OK


----------



## Platt




----------



## Obfuscation

GANGREL.

There's a thirsty vampire line involving Candice just waiting to be said here. I'll come to me.


----------



## flag sabbath

Sci-Fi Studios strike again....


----------



## Mattyb2266

Next PWG show on March 28th will be Mystery Vortex II.


----------



## KingCrash

*Dragon Gate USA - Revolt! 2014*


Tim Donst vs. Chris Dickinson - **1/2

*SHINE Showcase*
Ivelisse vs. Su Yung - **

Yosuke Santa Maria vs. Caleb Konley - **1/2

*Open The United Gate Titles*
The Bravado Brothers (Harlem & Lancelot) vs. The Gentlemen’s Club (Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy) - *1/2

Rich Swann vs. Anthony Nese - ***1/4

*Elimination Match*
Shane Strickland vs. Mr. A vs. Fire Ant - ** 

*EVOLVE Title*
AR Fox vs. Drew Gulak - **1/2

*Open The Freedom Gate Title*
Johnny Gargano vs. Trent Baretta - ***



* Dragon Gate USA - Way Of The Ronin 2014*


Caleb Konley vs. Tim Donst - **1/2

Blake Edward Belakus vs. Jay Freddie - *

Ethan Page vs. Yosuke Santa Maria - **3/4

Fire Ant vs. Jigsaw - **3/4

Rich Swann & Shane Strickland vs. Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta - ***1/2

Xavier Fate vs. Moose vs. Earl Cooter - N/R

*Open The United Gate Titles*
The Bravado Brothers vs. The Gentlemen’s Club (Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak) - *

*EVOLVE Title*
AR Fox vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4

*Open The Freedom Gate Title*
Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4


​


----------



## Even Flow

Just bought The Kevin Steen Show with Chucky T, from Highspots.

Downloading it now.


----------



## sXeMope

RFVideo is having a 25% off sale on ECW stuff till Monday. Use the coupon code ECWSALE. I wonder how he'll do with these sales now that most of it is On-Demand on the WWE Network (And subsequently leaked to torrent sites).


Curiosity: How easy is it to find West Coast indy stuff online? I wanna make a Drake Younger Farewell compilation similar to what I did with Sami but I really don't care enough about any West Coast guys enough to buy $200+ worth of shows.


----------



## Even Flow

If I had enough money, i'd take advantage of that 25% off sale.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So it's now been two full weeks and still no sign of the DVD's I ordered from SMV. Shipping estimate was 6-10 business days for major markets, so guess Finland isn't a major market. According to USPS the package departed their sorting facility in Philly on Feb. 25th, which is now 9 days ago and it's been "In-Transit" since then. Anyone outside of US/Canada, how soon should I expect it to arrive here?



> robles ‏@smvrobles 47 min
> @newfoundmass full disclosure: I'm working on more compilations featuring Jon Moxley that can be purchased in the near future.


MORE Moxley compilations?


----------



## Even Flow

I wouldn't worry about it. RF takes a while too when they ship their dvd's here.


----------



## smitlick

MoxleyMoxx said:


> So it's now been two full weeks and still no sign of the DVD's I ordered from SMV. Shipping estimate was 6-10 business days for major markets, so guess Finland isn't a major market. According to USPS the package departed their sorting facility in Philly on Feb. 25th, which is now 9 days ago and it's been "In-Transit" since then. Anyone outside of US/Canada, how soon should I expect it to arrive here?
> 
> 
> 
> MORE Moxley compilations?


Email them if it's not at your house next week. Their always good about fixing orders. In fact one time it took over a month for a package to arrive so they sent a new one and I ended up with 2 packages. Ended up returning 1 to sender.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

PWG All Star Weekend X 

Night 1:

1. Brian Cage vs. Anthony Nese - **
2. Rockness Monsters vs. Joey Ryan and Candice LeRay - *** 1/2
3. Drake Younger vs. Tommasso Ciampa - **
4. Johnny Gargano vs. Davey Richards - ** 1/2
5. Dojo Bros vs. Best Friends - ***
6. Micheal Elgin vs. ACH - ***
*7. Young Bucks and Kevin Steen vs. Ricochet, AR Fox, Rich Swann - **** 1/2 (2013 MOTY)*
8. Adam Cole vs. Chris Hero - *** 1/2


First match was meh. A few botches. They tried some cool stuff but it didn't really work. Candice LeRae rules. Probably my favorite female wrestler. Really fun match. That powerbomb spot was sick. Nothing wrong with the 3rd match…I just don't like Drake. I've tried. I love Ciampa's finisher but not much else. Just a mindless beating. Not my thing. Gargano/Richards was OK but nothing great. Just wasn't feeling it. Knox dancing was the highlight. Tag match was mostly just comedy stuff but it was solid. That boot to powerbomb double team was awesome. Elgin/ACH was kind of disappointing. The avalanche suplex from the outside and the finishing stretch ruled but other than that, just solid. Nothing really great until the end. As soon as I saw the Bucks and Steen were facing the Inner City Machine Guns, I knew it was going to be absolutely epic. I was right. If I have one critique of this match, the middle got a little slow and plodding. Aside from that, the triple team moves from Steen and the Bucks were gold. So much hilarious moments and amazing spots. I marked out so much it's not even funny. This is probably the best match I've seen since 2012. Seriously. It was that good. Amazing amazing match. My match of the year so far, by far. Main event was good. Was good seeing Hero back. Too many ref bumps and interference though. And why was Hero acting like the heel? Weird. The match itself was good but just too much overbooking. 














PWG All Star Weekend X Night 2 


1. RockNES Monsters (Johnny Goodtime & Johnny Yuma) vs. PPRay ("Pretty" Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs. B-Boy & Willie Mack - *** 1/4


2. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Anthony Nese - *


3. Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent?) vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines (Brian Cage & Michael Elgin) - ***


4. ACH vs. Chris Hero - ** 1/2


5. DojoBros (Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong) vs. AR Fox & Rich Swann - *** 1/4


6. Davey Richards vs. Ricochet - *** 


7. The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) & "Mr. Wrestling" Kevin Steen vs. Candice LeRae, Joey Ryan, & Drake Younger *** 3/4


8. Adam Cole (Champion) vs. Johnny Gargano (Challenger) - ***


1st match was a mindless spot fest but it was fun. Nese/Ciampa sucked. Sloppy. Botches. Ugh. Just not a fan of either of these two. 1 star for Ciampa's awesome finisher. Love it. That's about it. 3rd match was decent but was WAY too long. Not much else to say about that one. Hero/ACH was weird. Some comedy to start which was funny, then it just got really slow and boring. Hero just beat the shit out of ACH at the end and the submission out of nowhere. Also too long. The tag was good but also way too long. Beginning and end were exciting and there was some good spots but it wasn't as good as the crowd was making it out to be. Pretty good though. Davey/Ricochet was OK but not as good as I hoped it would be. Of course, the Steen/Young Bucks match ruled. Candice ruled. No surprise there. Another great match. Main was meh. Got good and suspenseful towards the end but most of the match wasn't that great. Really weird show. Most of these guys just didn't click together, there wasn't much of a flow to a lot of the matches, and again they were way too long.


I never really agreed with everyone before but PWG is starting to not be the best anymore. It's sad.


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG ASW X Night 2​*
PPRAY vs B-Boy & Willie Mack vs RockNES Monsters - ***1/4
~ Mental, very spotty but very fun. Goodtime's stage dive over the turnbuckle to the outside was insane.

Tomasso Ciampa vs Anthony Nese - **1/2
~ Nese fucked up a pin-into-powerbomb spot TWICE, and later went for it AGAIN and successfully hit it, but the damage had been done and it came across as him being pissy and having to prove that he *could* do it. First time the spot was blown, Ciampa covered pretty well so bonus marks for that.

Best Friends vs Unbreakable F'n Machines - **3/4
~ A bit plodding and slightly sloppy in places, but it had its moments. Referee gave up enforcing tags towards the end so it all broke down and got a bit chaotic. Perfectly adequate.

Chris Hero vs ACH - **1/2
Uninspiring. Pointless 'kick out at 1' for ACH too.

Dojo Bros. vs Rich Swann & AR Fox - ****
Insane. Hot start to the match, loved the Tope Doomsday Device, that ruled. Fox wasn't too bad at all, and it's always fun seeing him get annihilated, this time by Eddie's double stomp to the floor.

Davey Richards vs Ricochet - ***3/4
~ One of the better Davey matches I've seen in a while. I think they lost steam towards the end which is a shame as early on I was convinced we were headed for greatness, but that early portion was pretty awesome as they tried to outdo each other and show off a bit. Loved Davey starting to bend the rules part way through the match, cynching in the ankle lock even tighter for the full 5 count once Ricochet got to the ropes.

The Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs Joey Ryan, Candice LeRae & Drake Younger - ****
~ Buckets of fun. There were a couple of botches here and there which hurt the proceedings early on, but man those concluding minutes were awesome. Steen taking out Younger and Ryan like a monster to leave him in the ring with Candice was great and lead to a good hope spot for her. Loved Steen selling her Stunner a la Shane McMahon haha. Triple team spike piledriver had me cringing, great spot. Steen stomping on the ref post-match as soon as the bell rang was terrific; the crowd are finally starting to respond to him as a 'true' heel and not the 'heel-you-love-to-cheer-for' like before.

Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano - ***1/2
~ I didn't mind the interference, they didn't detract too much in my eyes. It wasn't quite the calibre of other PWG main events but I still very much enjoyed the match. Really liked the bit of chain wrestling they had early on, leading to Cole finally getting the figure four locked in. Nice moment of Gargano slowly getting up after the Panama Sunrise; he tried to battle through the pain, gritting his teeth and holding his neck, instead of completely no-selling it, which was a nice touch.


I think I was more favorable towards this show than others; I haven't grown quite so jaded with PWG lately unlike some, so that probably accounts for something. PWG's never a struggle to get through, such easy watching.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Not giving up on PWG. Every show can't be the tops. 
I'm looking forward to Mystery Vortex II, and :mark:ing for a (surprise) AJ Styles return


----------



## sXeMope

SMV finally released the Oi4K BOTI - http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/oi4k-dvd-anatomy-of-the-killers-the-oi4k-story.html

As well as three WrestlingIs complete sets that are $50 each. Limited to 30 each. Picked up one of each. While I'm not a fan of the Chikara comic book character thing, I've heard some talks of some fantastic matches that have happened and it's certainly cheaper to buy these than to buy each show for $10.


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> * Dragon Gate USA - Way Of The Ronin 2014*
> 
> 
> Caleb Konley vs. Tim Donst - **1/2
> 
> Blake Edward Belakus vs. Jay Freddie - *
> 
> Ethan Page vs. Yosuke Santa Maria - **3/4
> 
> Fire Ant vs. Jigsaw - **3/4
> 
> Rich Swann & Shane Strickland vs. Anthony Nese & Trent Baretta - ***1/2
> 
> *Xavier Fate vs. Moose vs. Earl Cooter - N/R
> *
> *Open The United Gate Titles*
> The Bravado Brothers vs. The Gentlemen’s Club (Chuck Taylor & Drew Gulak) - *
> 
> *EVOLVE Title*
> AR Fox vs. Chris Hero - ***1/4
> 
> *Open The Freedom Gate Title*
> Johnny Gargano vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4
> 
> 
> ​


Did you watch the match or was there a match? I'm only wondering because I'm facebook friends with Xavier Fate (we split a hotel room with a mutual friend at the last King of Trios) and he seems like a great guy and I was happy to see him booked on a big name indy show.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

sXeMope said:


> SMV finally released the Oi4K BOTI - http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/oi4k-dvd-anatomy-of-the-killers-the-oi4k-story.html
> 
> As well as three WrestlingIs complete sets that are $50 each. Limited to 30 each. Picked up one of each. While I'm not a fan of the Chikara comic book character thing, I've heard some talks of some fantastic matches that have happened and it's certainly cheaper to buy these than to buy each show for $10.


I also ordered all of the Wrestling Is sets (almost picked up the OI4K set as well)- not only do the shows interest me, but with only 30 of each made they have the potential to be a pretty sought after collectors item.


----------



## Platt

I wouldn't normally of bothered with those Wrestling Is sets but there's a few matches that interest me and I'm a sucker for limited number things.

Wonder how long before they sell out, that's 3 sets sold just to people in this thread.


----------



## Chismo

Random rewatch:

*Finlay vs. Callihan (EVOLVE 9)* ****3/4

I think in few years this match will go down as one of the greatest indy matches of modern era. In my opinion, it already is, right behind some of the PWG classics (i.e. Steen Wolf LM and TIII LM). You'll have many troubles finding more than few matches in wrestling history where one side gets more beating than Sami in this match. Finlay took him to school, bitch. Amazing storytelling right, left and centre, and it gets better on every rewatch. Almost a master-piece, and it shows why Sami is missed, he was one of those guys whose body of work felt totally organic, unlike most of today's guys on the scene, who are just mechanical drones. Now I need to rewatch their E11 rematch, which I had at ****1/2. MANLINESS!


*Low-Ki vs. AJ Styles* *(ROH Night of Appreciation)* *****

Along Daniels/Joe from GBH, probably one of the most underappreciated matches in ROH history. It's certrainly one of my favorites. You know shit is serious when you watch a 16 min long AJ Styles match with 0 (ZERO!) highspots. This was all disgusting strikes, suplexes and sick, vicious holds. Plenty of struggle on the mat, every move was filled with competitive RAGE. This fucking ruled. Low-Ki was such a beast in 2002.


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> I wouldn't normally of bothered with those Wrestling Is sets but there's a few matches that interest me and I'm a sucker for limited number things.
> 
> Wonder how long before they sell out, that's 3 sets sold just to people in this thread.


I'm pretty much the same way. I feel like if this wasn't a limited edition thing I very well could have skipped on them. Though with that being said, I got more excited for getting these when I went through the SMVOD site to get the match listings (Which I assume won't be included on/in the packaging). A lot less Chikara-y things than I was expecting.

--

I picked up the Monster Mafia DVD as well. Not really sure what to expect but still excited to see it.

Also, I just noticed that the Oi4K BOTI includes the Irish Airborne/Faith In Nothing/Q&A ladder match :mark: That's one of those things I've heard about for years but never been able to see.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

The Monster Mafia DVD interested me initially because I love both Alexander and Page, and have yet to actually see them as a team - but then I noticed it is in large part their singles matches from AIW of which I already have all of on DVD.


----------



## Obfuscation

Wrestle Is sets? 

Oh those seem terrific. :mark:


----------



## KingCrash

TaylorFitz said:


> Did you watch the match or was there a match? I'm only wondering because I'm facebook friends with Xavier Fate (we split a hotel room with a mutual friend at the last King of Trios) and he seems like a great guy and I was happy to see him booked on a big name indy show.


There was a match but it was just a 1 minute squash to show off Moose as the Bravados enforcer.


----------



## FITZ

KingCrash said:


> There was a match but it was just a 1 minute squash to show off Moose as the Bravados enforcer.


Well at least he can say that he got to wrestle on a Dragon Gate USA show.... 

I think he was on the pre-show of the other show so he had some chance to make an impression. The fact that they put him on the main show might mean that he did pretty good on the pre-show(s).


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Okay so the DVD's from SMV arrived today, in perfect condition. 

the OI4K set does look pretty nice, especially the about 4 hour interview.


----------



## Platt




----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Okay so the DVD's from SMV arrived today, in perfect condition.
> 
> the OI4K set does look pretty nice, especially the about 4 hour interview.


It's 5 and a half hours if my math is right. Though it's technically almost 7 hours if you include the 90 minutes of bonus stories. Based on his promos, Dave has a voice that I like hearing so I'm not overly bothered about the length.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> It's 5 and a half hours if my math is right. Though it's technically almost 7 hours if you include the 90 minutes of bonus stories. Based on his promos, Dave has a voice that I like hearing so I'm not overly bothered about the length.


Oh yeah I think you're correct. Nevertheless, the interview should be pretty interesting.

I watched the Cabana-Moxley match from the IPW DVD today on my PS3 and noticed something odd: the audio comes a bit too early, like 2-3 seconds. It's a bit annoying when the commentators say "he kicked out" or "he wins" before the count has even started. Has anyone else had this problem? Is it the PS3 or is it like that in all of the discs? Can anyone who has the DVD check if their copy does the same on computer? I'd check myself but my laptop doesn't have a disc player.


----------



## sXeMope

Just checked some of the match on my copy. Seems to be in sync at the beginning of the match but the end of the match definitely had a significant gap in the audio and video. Probably an issue with master tape.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Oh, well, glad it's not just my copy then. 

Looks like the Wrestling IS-collections have sold out.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


Been waiting for a new release for a few days :mark:


----------



## Rah

For those who watch CZW High Stakes, I'd be interested to know how you found Timothy Thatcher. I read that the crowd completely shat on him (for seemingly no reason outside of trying to seem smart) yet he's a Californian wrestler with a rather strong base ability and talent for the mat. Talked him up quite a few times last year yet he was always meddling about on lower Indy shows (Bushido etc) where the majority here wouldn't catch a glimpse of him.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Rah said:


> For those who watch CZW High Stakes, I'd be interested to know how you found Timothy Thatcher. I read that the crowd completely shat on him (for seemingly no reason outside of trying to seem smart) yet he's a Californian wrestler with a rather strong base ability and talent for the mat. Talked him up quite a few times last year yet he was always meddling about on lower Indy shows (Bushido etc) where the majority here wouldn't catch a glimpse of him.


I think the fans more or less hated the match itself. It wasn't a smart match to work in your CZW debut, and the crowd let him know. It wasn't necessarily a bad match, just not what they wanted to see. JT Dunn/David Starr did their debut match right, these two did not. He was announced for BOTB though so that'll be interesting.


----------



## Groovemachine

Spoiler: PWG DDT4 2014 full review and spoilers



*PWG DDT4 2014*​
RockNES Monsters vs Best Friends - ***
~ Comedy early on, then things got serious. Awesome assisted hurracanrana from the Monsters. Finish admittedly made me chuckle, but it was perhaps a mistake to go back to the comedy once they'd gone serious.

Unbreakable F'n Machines vs PPRAY - **1/4
~ PPRAY seemed off their game and messed up quite a few spots. Everything from the Unbreakable F'n Machines we've seen before. Nothing noteworthy to report here other than Chris Hero on commentary, who was great.

Cole Steen Cole (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) vs Joey Ryan & Candice Michelle - ***1/2
~ Heat segment on Candice was great, she took a beating! Steen was a total dick to her in this, it was awesome. It didn't reach the heights of some of the matches these four have been involved in over the past few months, but it was good fun nonetheless. Finish was cool.

Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves - ***1/2
Hilarious pre-match antics with Ricochet getting the ring announce to give them a few new team names. Also, Excalibur had this gem - "Chris Hero, if you like black guys that do a lot of flips, the indies are in a new golden age." HAHA. As for the match itself, the first half was a bit weird. Something was off, maybe some miscommunication between the two teams. But it certainly picked up, and the final 5 minutes were molten. Ricochet's DVD off the turnbuckle onto the apron was disgusting, and that was followed up by ACH getting some ridiculous height on a dive to the outside. 

Tomasso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe - *1/2
~ Went way longer than it should have. Adam badly botched a standing shooting star, which killed any momentum he had gathered with the crowd. Liked his little fake-out where he spat on his hand as if going for a knife edge chop, and then took Ciampaby surprise with a superkick. The rest of it wasn't so good though.

Cole Steen Cole vs Best Friends - ***3/4
~ Lots of craziness and brawling around ringside in the early portion of the match, which was heated throughout. Steen had some great exchanges with Trent, I'd love to see a one on one encounter between them. Some great counters on display here; Trent went for a superplex but Steen hooked a leg and came down with a fisherman's buster. Trent was also had an awesome counter to the Panama Sunrise, catching Cole as he went to flip over and sitting down into the Jig 'N Tonic. Finish hopefully leads into the Cole/Candice match that got postponed at ASWX.

Unbreakable F'n Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns - ***1/4
~ Yep, the UFMs shtick is getting old, we've seen it all before. Elgin particularly seemed uninspired in this. Swann and Ricochet were on form though, and the finishing sequence was a lot of fun.

Chris Hero vs Drake Younger vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Johnny Gargano - ***1/2
~ Really fun four-way spots in this one. There were times it all went a bit takey-turny, but for the most part this was a very solid fourway. Kyle in particular looked great and continues to thrive in PWG.

Best Friends vs Inner City Machine Guns - ***1/4
~ Quite short and a bit lacklustre for a main event and the finals of the tournament. They seemed to skip a few steps and go all-out straight away, which made it a bit harder to get invested. Awesome finish though, which seems to be a pattern this evening.


By no means a bad show, but it's definitely a weaker offering from PWG, especially considering DDT4 is often a highlight on the PWG calendar. Still, lots of fun to be had here. Skip Ciampa/Thornstowe and you'll be fine.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH State of the Art Review:
*
Jay Briscoe(c) vs. Adam Cole (Real World Championship) -* ***1/4. *Hot opener, wish it was longer.

BJ Whitmer vs. Raymond Rowe - ***1/2.*

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Cedric Alexander *- ***1/4*

Michael Bennett vs. Mark Briscoe* - ***

reDRagon vs. Adrenaline RUSH (Proving Ground match) - ****1/4.* ACH's Air Jordan was the craziest dive I've ever seen. 

Kevin Steen vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Jay Lethal vs. Michael Elgin - ****3/4 *.Great match, really glad they kept it short and sweet because the match was starting to drag towards the end, just a fun non-stop action for 17 minutes. Steen was on fire and his post-match promo was awesome.


----------



## Concrete

Mattyb2266 said:


> I think the fans more or less hated the match itself. It wasn't a smart match to work in your CZW debut, and the crowd let him know. It wasn't necessarily a bad match, just not what they wanted to see. JT Dunn/David Starr did their debut match right, these two did not. He was announced for BOTB though so that'll be interesting.


Do find it weird that a company with Gulak can be against Thatcher whatsoever but then again I haven't seen the match. Thatcher rules though and in 2014 he's probably gonna blow up SOMEWHERE.

Oh and about BOTB, it out of the first 5 announced, two look good and three look like CRAP! Usually BOTB provides at least some goodness but the majority of the field already points downwards. Hopefully they bring in a few nifty dudes to make it better.

EDIT:The match is getting some hype on WKO so Rah there's a more likely chance we'd like it. Had no idea he was going against Castle. Thatcher is better by a chunk and a half but Castle has some rad deadlifty stuff.Actually seeing him this weekend. Lots of indie-ness with him but still.


----------



## KingCrash

Well Gulak's been with CZW for a long time and they know his style so they're more apt to take to him than a guy they don't know in a spot where fans may expect something else. Might be a good time to check out a Thatcher match because FIP is having a couple of shows this weekend for only five bucks and the first night's show has Gulak/Thatcher and Strong/Biff Busick.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

That suplex on Thatcher was pretty nasty looking. Glad he didn't seem to get too hurt by it.


----------



## Rah

That'd be an interesting match; considering Thatcher and Gulak are rather similar, at base level, if for the difference that Thatcher is the more competent man.


----------



## Chismo

Gulak is awesome, don't know what you're smoking, guys.


----------



## Concrete

I like Gulak a lot but him and Thatcher wrestle somewhat similarly thus a comparison is made. And that's why I'd be confused that Wrestler A can be loved with a style and Wrestle B can be loathed with similar style and arguably better at it, excluding personality.


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone know if SMV has any set shipping schedule during the non-sale time? I ordered on Sunday and I've yet to get the tracking email. Usually I get it within 24-48 hours.


----------



## EmbassyForever

:mark:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Doubt he's coming back.


----------



## Concrete

Here's your official Best of the Best 12 competitors:
-Buxx Belmar
-Chuck Taylor
-Timothy Thatcher
-Andrew Everett
-Caleb Konley
-Lucky 13
-Mike Bailey
-Azriel
-Alex Colon
-AR Fox
-Greek God Papadon 
-Biff Busick

So yeah...not too excited for this one.


----------



## Chismo

BIFF BUSICK!


----------



## Platt




----------



## Concrete

I like Busick, Everett, Thatcher, and okay with Bailey from what I've seen. That being said I do NOT like Belmar, not a fan of Taylor in this sort of tournament(have him go against Excellent or something), Caleb Konley has shown me not much at all, and Lucky 13 may be the worst guy of the bunch which is something with some of the guys in there.


----------



## KingCrash

Probably the weakest BOTB lineup since 08. I think Colon might do well, Azriel is too hit or miss and I don't think much of Papadon. For a lock you have to have Busick and Everett in there as two of the final four.

And for some reason to me that Nigel pic looks like he so depressed.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Concrete said:


> Here's your official Best of the Best 12 competitors:
> -Buxx Belmar
> -Chuck Taylor
> -Timothy Thatcher
> -Andrew Everett
> -Caleb Konley
> -Lucky 13
> -Mike Bailey
> -Azriel
> -Alex Colon
> -AR Fox
> -Greek God Papadon
> -Biff Busick
> 
> So yeah...not too excited for this one.


Wanted Donst and Nese to be on it this year, but guess not. 
but all in all, that looks like a decent line-up.

also Rich Swann was Colt's guest on AOW this week.


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah...Really don't care for that BOTB lineup. I like Belmar but I'm not sure how I feel about him in this type of thing. Haven't seen any of Thatcher but have heard some good things. The whole thing feels really thrown together IMO. I expect AR Fox to win it because the company seems to have him pegged (*chuckles*) to be one of the next big stars of CZW. I totally expect Azriel/Colon to happen though.

Also, it's worth noting that CVE was removed from CZWs roster page. Pretty sure she and Masada aren't together anymore so I was expecting that to happen.


Edit: Just saw this.

https://twitter.com/smartmarkvideo/status/444209120326201344

:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

:mark:

the question is though, how will the match listing differ from the one RFVideo did recently? I think they covered up his CZW career pretty nicely.


----------



## sXeMope

The SMV set seems to be every match Mox had in CZW (I assume judging by the tweet) rather than just a Best-Of. Pretty cool idea IMO.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


Awesome :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Apparently Drake Younger will be part of BOTB too.


----------



## Concrete

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Apparently Drake Younger will be part of BOTB too.


Believe he'll be on the show against Danny Havoc for his last match there.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Concrete said:


> Believe he'll be on the show against Danny Havoc for his last match there.


CZW retweeted this tweet from Dan Cowhey. Maybe I understood it wrong?



> Dan Cowhey ‏@ThePhan11 4 t
> My favorite to win @combatzone #BOTBXIII is @DrakeYounger317 #GoldenBoy #PsychoShooter #CZW #LikeNothingElse http://youtu.be/WpW8o8hTPrE


If Younger is indeed in the tournament, then I expect him or Fox to win it this year. It probably would make more sense to put someone else over than Younger, but I could see them giving the win for him as sort of a thank you for all he's done for the company.


----------



## Obfuscation

Seeing as I always choose the worst option aka AR Fox winning BOTB, he's my pick to win it this year.

Being wrong for the third year in a row would be :mark:


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> The SMV set seems to be every match Mox had in CZW (I assume judging by the tweet) rather than just a Best-Of. Pretty cool idea IMO.



*CZW DVD "Jon Moxley: The Complete Collection - Volume 1"*


Spoiler: match listing



1. Jon Moxley vs. Jon Dahmer - 3-14-2009
2. Switchblade Conspiracy vs. Brain Damage & Drake Younger - 4-11-2009
3. Jon Moxley vs. Brain Damage - 5-9-2009
4. Dining Room Death Match: Jon Moxley vs. Brain Damage - 6-6-2009
5. Fans Bring The Weapons: Jon Moxley vs. Nick Gage vs. Scotty Vortekz - 6-6-2009
6. Jon Moxley vs. Danny Havoc vs. DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack - 6-13-2009
7. Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz - 07-11-2009
8. Tangled Web: Switchblade Conspiracy vs. Scotty Vortekz & Drake Younger - 8-8-2009
9. Jon Moxley vs. xOMGx - 9-12-2009
10. Fans Bring The Weapons: Jon Moxley & The H8 Club vs. DJ Hyde, xOMGx & Scotty Vortekz - 10-10-2009
11. Four Corners Of Fun Dog Collar Match: Jon Moxley vs. Thumbtack Jack - 10-25-2009
12. Jon Moxley & The H8 Club vs. DJ Hyde, Drake Younger & Eddie Kingston - 11-14-2009
13. Jon Moxley vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. B-Boy vs. Eddie Kingston - 12-12-2009
14. Switchblade Conspiracy vs. Danny Havoc & Necro Butcher - 1-30-2010
15. Jon Moxley vs. B-Boy - 2-13-2010



*CZW DVD "Jon Moxley: The Complete Collection - Volume 2"*


Spoiler: match listing



1. Jon Moxley vs.Nick Gage - 3-13-2010
2. Jon Moxley vs. Sami Callihan - 4-10-2010
3. Jon Moxley vs. Greg Excellent - 6-12-2010
4. Jon Moxley vs. Nick Gage vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 7-10-2010
5. Ultraviolent Rules: Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger vs. Nick Gage - 8-7-2010
6. Jon Moxley vs. Nick Gage vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 8-14-2010
7. Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz - 9-10-2010
8. Jon Moxley vs. Robert "Ego" Anthony - 10-9-2010
9. No Rope Barbed Wire: Jon Moxley vs. Nick Gage - 10-16-2010
10. Jon Moxley vs. Danny Havoc - 11-6-2010
11. Jon Moxley vs. Devon Moore - 11-7-2010
12. Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger - 11-13-2010
13. Jon Moxley vs. Homicide - 12-11-2010
14. Jon Moxley vs. Brodie Lee - 1-7-2011
15. Jon Moxley vs. Robert "Ego" Anthony - 2-12-2011
16. Jon Moxley vs. Jake Crist - 4-10-2011



:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Like you said before, that's pretty much his entire CZW career in that set. Talk about must buy.


----------



## Chismo

I'm getting that one, even though I was never really a big fan of his back then.


----------



## Concrete

Went to 2CW last night. Really fun show from top to bottom. Really well put together with running through their "local" dudes in the first 15 minutes and letting the stuff that could be good, BE good. Styles vs. Steen was as good as I was hoping. Dalton Castle sorta comes off as a Jeff Cobb type guy on so many drugs. There was a pretty bananas 6-Way Scramble on the show. 

2CW also announced that along with Tajiri/Whipwreck vs. AR Fox/Rich Swann, they will also have AJ Styles vs Johnny Gargano.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> *CZW DVD "Jon Moxley: The Complete Collection - Volume 1"*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: match listing
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Jon Moxley vs. Jon Dahmer - 3-14-2009
> 2. Switchblade Conspiracy vs. Brain Damage & Drake Younger - 4-11-2009
> 3. Jon Moxley vs. Brain Damage - 5-9-2009
> 4. Dining Room Death Match: Jon Moxley vs. Brain Damage - 6-6-2009
> 5. Fans Bring The Weapons: Jon Moxley vs. Nick Gage vs. Scotty Vortekz - 6-6-2009
> 6. Jon Moxley vs. Danny Havoc vs. DJ Hyde vs. Thumbtack Jack - 6-13-2009
> 7. Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz - 07-11-2009
> 8. Tangled Web: Switchblade Conspiracy vs. Scotty Vortekz & Drake Younger - 8-8-2009
> 9. Jon Moxley vs. xOMGx - 9-12-2009
> 10. Fans Bring The Weapons: Jon Moxley & The H8 Club vs. DJ Hyde, xOMGx & Scotty Vortekz - 10-10-2009
> 11. Four Corners Of Fun Dog Collar Match: Jon Moxley vs. Thumbtack Jack - 10-25-2009
> 12. Jon Moxley & The H8 Club vs. DJ Hyde, Drake Younger & Eddie Kingston - 11-14-2009
> 13. Jon Moxley vs. Egotistico Fantastico vs. B-Boy vs. Eddie Kingston - 12-12-2009
> 14. Switchblade Conspiracy vs. Danny Havoc & Necro Butcher - 1-30-2010
> 15. Jon Moxley vs. B-Boy - 2-13-2010
> 
> 
> 
> *CZW DVD "Jon Moxley: The Complete Collection - Volume 2"*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: match listing
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Jon Moxley vs.Nick Gage - 3-13-2010
> 2. Jon Moxley vs. Sami Callihan - 4-10-2010
> 3. Jon Moxley vs. Greg Excellent - 6-12-2010
> 4. Jon Moxley vs. Nick Gage vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 7-10-2010
> 5. Ultraviolent Rules: Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger vs. Nick Gage - 8-7-2010
> 6. Jon Moxley vs. Nick Gage vs. Egotistico Fantastico - 8-14-2010
> 7. Jon Moxley vs. Scotty Vortekz - 9-10-2010
> 8. Jon Moxley vs. Robert "Ego" Anthony - 10-9-2010
> 9. No Rope Barbed Wire: Jon Moxley vs. Nick Gage - 10-16-2010
> 10. Jon Moxley vs. Danny Havoc - 11-6-2010
> 11. Jon Moxley vs. Devon Moore - 11-7-2010
> 12. Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger - 11-13-2010
> 13. Jon Moxley vs. Homicide - 12-11-2010
> 14. Jon Moxley vs. Brodie Lee - 1-7-2011
> 15. Jon Moxley vs. Robert "Ego" Anthony - 2-12-2011
> 16. Jon Moxley vs. Jake Crist - 4-10-2011
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Like you said before, that's pretty much his entire CZW career in that set. Talk about must buy.


It's slightly smaller than I expected. I'm a little surprised that he only had 31 matches. But I guess at a show a month it works out. I really doubt they did, but I'd love if they also included his promos on it.


Doubtful here: But has anyone ever bought any digital stuff from SMASH Wrestling? I know SMV sells it but I noticed that SMASH sells it with HD and I'm wondering if it's worth rebuying the shows I bought from SMV because the quality is pretty bad for current day at times.

Irrelevant notes from AIW last night


Spoiler: AIW



- Donst challenged Alex Shelley for the next show
- Rickey Shane Page resurrected the Christian Faith gimmick. Beat the shit out of Duke apparently. Not sure why he brought Faith back because Eric Ryan was in it as well but CHRISTIAN FAITH~!
- Donst won GFTG, which means he gets the title shot at Absolution. I'd bet on him winning which will be good to see because he's over big time (except with the guy with the beard who always sits in the front row). Kind of getting tired of him facing an out-of-company guy every month though.


----------



## Mr Joe Perfect

Hey I'm thinking of ordering off of ROH's website anyone have any previous experiences in the uk with custom fees and such or if it would work out cheaper to just go with a merchandise.


----------



## FCP

Went to this local promotion here called IWA East Coast that brings in guys from JCW and ROH. I only knew the guys from ROH (Whitmer, Elgin, and ACH). It was a pretty good show though. Obviously the first few matches were nothing special and mostly comedy acts/matches which were pretty good. Some guy named Zach made his comeback and he was pretty good and he won. 

Then the two best matches of the night were back to back right before the intermission between the three championship matches. One was between two teams I have never heard of, but they were both really good and the match had a great pace, moves, and an epic ending sequence that lasted 2 or 3 minutes of just great moves to one another. Heel team won because they had manager who interfered, but he referred to himself as the sexiest man alive and he dressed like a pirate, lol. 

MOTN was ACH vs "The Neon Ninja" FACADE. Obviously I knew ACH from ROH, but never heard of this FACADE fellow, but yeah they were both great. Once again another match with great pacing, moves, and ending sequence. They also had more tricks up their sleeve than the tag team match had. Also had some comedy aspects to it with ACH and the ref which made it better. ACH was just about to hit 450 and FACADE dodges it and locked in some submissions finisher I have never seen and ACH tapped. GREAT MATCH.

The three championship matches ranged from HORRID, Average, and Good. The Average match was first and I'm not sure which championship because the sound system was kinda bad and it was hard to make out words. Honestly can't remember either of the guys names either, but they both came out with crazy stuff on their faces and the match had its high spots which made it better, but it was mostly boring. The champion retained. 

The good championship match was next between Whitmer and Elgin for the IWA East Coast Championship. The first 15 minutes were pretty slow with a nice move here or there. Then the next 10 minutes they turned it up and it was great. Elgin didn't get much of a reaction when he came out (surprisingly), but by the end of the match he definitely had everybody cheering for him and Whitmer was getting booed. Whitmer ended up winning though by holding on to the ropes during the three count. That definitely got him more boos. I think they might be having another match next time, but I'm not really sure. 

Last, and most certainly least the worst match of the night goes to Mad Man Pondo and Rude Boy for the JCW World Title. Terrible, epic botches, and some of the hardcore spots were awful too. Pondo was going to choke Rude Boy with one of the chain barricades blocking the people at ringside and it broke and it fell to the ground and they still acted like it was choking him. :lmao Oh, and Shane Douglas was the special referee for this match and at the end he acted like his shoulder was hurt while he was about to count 3 for Pondo and then Rude Boy hit Pondo with a stop sign and then Douglas did a fast count to give Rude Boy the win. Then Rude Boy and Pondo cut some 15 minute promo on Douglas (SO MUCH CRINGE) so Pondo could have a match with Douglas and of course Douglas accepted. 

I had a lot of fun though. I doubt anybody wants to pick it up though, unless you just really want to see that tag match, ACH vs FACADE, and Elgin vs Whitmer. I think they said you could pick it up at smartmarkvideo.com and search for IWA East Coast.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So IWA EC is back too. Never seen their shows but good to hear I guess. 

Does Facade still do the spray paint thing? A fan would hold up a sign and he'd spray paint his logo into it during his entrance. I thought it was pretty cool. From what I've seen of his in-ring work, I must say that he was pretty reckless and botched a lot. I guess he's improved during the 4-5 years or so.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> So IWA EC is back too. Never seen their shows but good to hear I guess.
> 
> Does Facade still do the spray paint thing? A fan would hold up a sign and he'd spray paint his logo into it during his entrance. I thought it was pretty cool. From what I've seen of his in-ring work, I must say that he was pretty reckless and botched a lot. I guess he's improved during the 4-5 years or so.


I don't think they ever really "died" but they definitely run less since they lost the SC Community Centre. I feel like they've really taken a plunge since then as well. If you look at some of their older cards they put on some amazing stuff. 

Facade has improved a lot from my experience with him. He's put on some size as well. Not a whole lot, but he looks more like a wrestler now. Well, less like a skinny teenager. I think he's one of those guys who could be a solid midcarder in one of the known indy promotions if he was willing to travel. Haven't really heard anything about him since PRIME closed, and AIW doesn't use him anymore for whatever reason. 

-

Nate Hatred returned to wrestling at the OPW show last night(?) apparently. Can't say I particularly care. His best days are well behind him IMO.


----------



## FCP

MoxleyMoxx said:


> So IWA EC is back too. Never seen their shows but good to hear I guess.
> 
> Does Facade still do the spray paint thing? A fan would hold up a sign and he'd spray paint his logo into it during his entrance. I thought it was pretty cool. From what I've seen of his in-ring work, I must say that he was pretty reckless and botched a lot. I guess he's improved during the 4-5 years or so.


Pretty much, he brought the sign out and handed it to a kid and then spray painted it. He also brought out a trophy and said he won some tournament and then the announcer said that this tournament was coming back. I couldn't make out what the tournament was called though because the sound system was crappy.


----------



## Obfuscation

TAJIRI & WHIPWRECK?! Oh, but AR Fox is in the mix? God dammit modern day indies. Rich Swann though. That's a glimmer of hope.



sXeMope said:


> Irrelevant notes from AIW last night
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIW
> 
> 
> 
> - Donst challenged Alex Shelley for the next show
> - Rickey Shane Page resurrected the Christian Faith gimmick. Beat the shit out of Duke apparently. Not sure why he brought Faith back because Eric Ryan was in it as well but CHRISTIAN FAITH~!
> - Donst won GFTG, which means he gets the title shot at Absolution. I'd bet on him winning which will be good to see because he's over big time (except with the guy with the beard who always sits in the front row). Kind of getting tired of him facing an out-of-company guy every month though.





Spoiler: AIW



Donst vs Shelley. Holy shit, take my money now.

A bit lukewarm on the Christian Faith gimmick being back as I liked Page being himself. Suppose it's all irrelevant as it isn't like the talent he holds will disappear.


----------



## Concrete

I oddly like Fox live because I'm a sucker for senseless spots in person. Though I feel Fox is probably most tolerable when he has someone with him to bail him out. But that clearly isn't full proof.


----------



## Obfuscation

The problem for me is a worker having to rely on such a trait. If that's the same story for every match, then why on earth do I want to see the mong? Got to offer me something on your own. Which he does not.

But largely it's my usual gripe w/the current indie market. IE that guy showing up everywhere w/me never wanting to see another match w/him again. More disappointing on the said occasion - only reason why I'm harping on it atm - as FUCKING TAJIRI + Mikey Whipwreck teaming again is something I'd love to see. Alas, what are you gonna do. That's how it goes.


----------



## Chismo

Why do you even watch wrestling? :kobe8

Watching AR Fox matches from PWG (commented by Chuck Taylor) while being high was my greatest wrestling experience in 2013.


----------



## Concrete

Those damn Young Bucks going to NJPW during that time 

Still banking on a cool match for Tajiri and Whipwreck the next night.


----------



## Obfuscation

There's a stellar punchline there about how you need to be induced by drugs to enjoy AR Fox matches.

I couldn't pass it up. 8*D



Concrete said:


> Those damn Young Bucks going to NJPW during that time
> 
> Still banking on a cool match for Tajiri and Whipwreck the next night.


If that was originally signed, then I'm more crushed than ever.


----------



## Chismo

Forgot to add, I'd rather watch AR Fox doing insanely ridiculous shit than Chris Hero wankfests where he pulls other dudes' limbs for 25 minutes in such a dull manner before throwing 70 shitty elbows in an even duller manner.

:homer3

And weed is not drugs.


----------



## Obfuscation

We don't need reminders of that Hero vs Richards match from 2011, iirc. The nightmares!

I really dug Hero vs Gulak from Cage of Death last year. Random insertion to the topic, but it was cool beans. Also a good way for me to make this all about praising Drew Gulak. He's great.


----------



## sXeMope

HayleySabin said:


> TAJIRI & WHIPWRECK?! Oh, but AR Fox is in the mix? God dammit modern day indies. Rich Swann though. That's a glimmer of hope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AIW
> 
> 
> 
> Donst vs Shelley. Holy shit, take my money now.
> 
> A bit lukewarm on the Christian Faith gimmick being back as I liked Page being himself. Suppose it's all irrelevant as it isn't like the talent he holds will disappear.


I think it may have been a one-shot deal.


Spoiler: AIW



I'm assuming it was a way to get around the current storyline of him being gone from AIW. But then again Eric Ryan was in the match as well and he's supposed to be gone. I saw him tweet after it that sometimes you gotta put a mask back on and beat up The Duke, which also makes me think it's a one time deal. He's also said that the mask was a pain in the ass at times. I'd be lying if I said I wouldn't mind him returning full-time as Faith though. I prefer RSP as well, but he's got a real baby face and Faith had a more intimidating look IMO. But at the same time I'm not sure if it would be the same after he's been unmasked all this time.


----------



## Concrete

Yeah it was originally Bucks vs Tajiri/Whipwreck  . Tajiri is also bringing a couple youngsters over with him. I'm sorta hoping we get 2013 maestro-esque Tajiri that stretches the shizz out of Fox. For funzies. Super duper interested what they do 

Oh and Gulak vs. Gargano is happening in April for Xcite Wrestling.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH 12th Anniversary Show Review:
*
Silas Young vs. Matt Taven -* **1/2*. Fun way to open the show.

The Decade vs. Cedric Alexander, Mark Briscoe & Adam Page -* ***1/2*. Tons of fun with an awesome finishing sequence. Not too crazy about The Decede's idea, but they have great chemistry and I'm really happy Alexander is getting a strong push.

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Hanson (World TV Title) - ****1/2.* A great sprint. Loved every second of it. 6-8 minutes of two dudes beat the crap out of each other.ROH's Ciampa is sooooooo much better than PWG's Ciampa. In PWG his matches are pretty much unwatchable. Hanson looks really promising.

Jay Briscoe(c) vs. Michael Bennett (Real World Championship) -* **1/4. *Basic and boring.

reDRagon(c) vs. Adrenaline RUSH (World Tag Team Championship) - ****1/2.* On par with their SA match.

AJ Styles vs. Jay Lethal - ****. *Pretty underwhelming. Didn't had the emotion and energy I was expecting, and the finish came outta nowhere. 

Adam Cole(c) vs. Chris Hero (ROH World Title) -* ***1/4.* I really enjoyed the match until the ending... Cole's interactions with the crowd were great.

Kevin Steen vs. Cliff Compton (Unsanctioned Philly Street Fight) -* ***1/4.* Fun for what it was.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Gulak vs. Hero vs. Elgin announced for WrestleCon.



> WrestleCon ‏@wrestlecon
> New match announced - @DrewGulak v @thechrishero v @ROHMichaelElgin for wrestlecon bragging rights


kada kada kada


----------



## FITZ

Wrestlecon has a pretty absurd looking card. Not in a "Every match will be great" way but in a way where the card just looks like a lot of fun because of the variety. 

Excited to be in the front row for that show in New Orleans.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Spoiler: PWG DDT4 Review



PWG DDT4 2014

1. Best Friends vs. RockNES Monsters - Fun
2. PPRay vs. Unbreakable Fucking Machines - ** 1/2
3. Cole Steen Cole vs. Joey Ryan and Candice LeRae - *** 1/2
4. Inner City Machine Guns vs. African American Wolves - *** 3/4
5. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Adam Thornstowe - *
6. Best Friends vs. Cole Steen Cole - *** 1/4
7. Inner City Machine Guns vs. Unbreakable Machines - *** 3/4
8. Chris Hero vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Drake Younger - N/A
9. Best Friends vs. Inner City Machine Guns - ***


1st match was a good comedy opener. I laughed out loud twice. Not really anything special but funny nonetheless. 2nd match was alright but mostly a david vs. goliath tag match with some comedy. 3rd match was really good. Candice rules and Steen and Cole have great chemistry. Inner City/African American Wolves ruled. Some crazy spots and theses guys work very well together. 5th match sucked. Thornstowe is obviously green and I don't really like Ciampa. That standing shooting star press was brutal looking and not in a good way. Flat finish too. 6th match was pretty good. Good upset with Candice. I want to see a Candice/Cole singles match. Inner City/Unbreakable was as good if not a little better than the 4th match. A little slower paced and not as much spots, but I just loved the dynamic of the speed vs the power. Lots of cool stuff. Great match. 4 way was weird. Some parts were hilarious, unique, interesting, good, bad, and stupid. It just varied widely. Some parts were just so random and it had no flow (a growing problem in PWG). Sometimes I felt like I was watching 2 matches - it was hard to focus. Now I see why wrestlers chill outside of the ring in multiple person matches. It was just so long and it was overkill. I don't know how and can't rate this. Main was too short but pretty good. I like Chuck Taylor. I really do. And Trent is pretty good. They're a good tag team. But I see them as more of a mid card comedy tag team. I don't buy them being champions. But they're over as hell. Overall, solid PWG show. Some bad stuff but 2 great matches.


----------



## flag sabbath

You might wanna wrap spoiler tags around that lot, blink. I get the impression there aren't many PWG fans left around here, but you never know.


----------



## Obfuscation

African American Wolves. 

Belly laughs.


----------



## Rah

*Anatomy of a Feud: ROH vs. CZW*


Matches: Thirty Two
Duration: Eight months. 
Blood spilt: immeasurable

This would be the final tally of one of the greatest feuds of the modern generation. Five years after the death of the original ECW, its two spiritual successors (Ring of Honor, the third largest US promotion, and CZW, ECW's bastard love child) vied for dominance as the #1 indie promotion. The animosity between the promotions' stances on what wrestling should be, as well as each company's rabidly loyal fans, molded a fictional storyline into something that felt real - mostly because, for all intents and purposes, it was. Even as a fan, looking back eight years on without much allegiance to either promotion, I felt enamored by the rich world that this feud had created. The feud both grew itself in depth, focalised by a central storyline yet divergent with each individual maintaining their own, unique quest, and acted as a catalyst to increasing the star power and direction of each wrestler long after the feud had culminated. Most importantly, in terms of the latter note, while Ring of Honor had reigned supreme once the dust had settled, both promotions and its wrestlers had gained respect in the eyes of fans.​



Spoiler: Match Ratings



★★★★★
N/A


★★★★ 3/4
Team CZW (Necro Butcher, Super Dragon & Chris Hero) Vs Team ROH (Adam Pearce, BJ Whitmer & Samoa Joe) (RoH 100th Show 22/04/2006)


★★★★ 1/2
Necro vs. Samoa Joe (IWA:MS Something to Prove 11/06/2005)
Team RoH Vs Team CZW (RoH Death Before Dishonor 15/07/2006)


★★★★ 1/4
Necro vs. Joe (IWA:MS Necro vs. Joe 12/01/2006)


★★★★
8 Man Anything Goes Match (ROH Weekend of Champions Night 1 28/04/2006)


★★★ 3/4
Danielson vs. Hero (ROH Hell Freezes Over 14/01/2006)
Adam Pearce Vs Necro Butcher (RoH Supercard of Honor 31/03/2006)
BJ Whitmer vs. Super Dragon (ROH Weekend of Champions Night 2 29/04/2006)


★★★ 1/2
Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Weekend of Champions Night 2 29/04/2006)
Homicide vs. Necro Butcher (ROH Ring of Homicide 13/05/2006)


★★★ 1/4
N/A


★★★
Generation Next vs. Blackout (CZW When 2 Worlds Collide 11/03/2006)
Necro/Super Dragon vs. Steen/Whitmer (CZW Any Questions 15/04/2006)
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Roderick Strong (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)
Claudio Castagnoli Vs Adam Pearce (RoH In Your Face 17/06/2006)
Necro Butcher Vs Adam Pearce (RoH Throwdown 23/06/2006)
Homicide Vs Claudio Castagnoli (RoH Throwdown 23/06/2006)


★★ 3/4
Chris Hero Vs Homicide (RoH In Your Face 17/06/2006)
Whitmer/Pearce/Steel vs. Necro/Castagnoli/Webb (ROH Chi-Town Stuggle 24/06/2006)


★★ 1/2
Pearce/Whitmer vs. Hero/Castagnoli (ROH How We Roll 12/05/2006)
Matt Sydal vs. Sabian (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)
Christopher Daniels vs. Ruckus (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)


★★ 1/4
Strong vs. Lethal vs. Castagnoli (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)
Aries vs. B-Boy (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)
Necro Butcher Vs BJ Whitmer (RoH War of the Wire II 28/07/2006)


★★
Aries vs. B-Boy vs. Jigsaw (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)
Christopher Daniels vs. Derek Frazier vs. Ruckus (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)


★ 3/4
N/A


★ 1/2
Mad Man Pondo/Necro vs. Turner/Franco (TWGP 2K5 19/02/2005)
Team WWF (CP Munk/Colt Cabunny) vs. Turner/Franco Chikara (TWGP 2K6 24/02/2006)


★ 1/4
Sydal vs. Dutt vs. Sabian (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)


★
N/A


DUD/NR
BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher (ROH Arena Warfare 11/03/2006)
Chris Hero vs. Adam Pearce (RoH Best In The World 25/03/2006)
Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher (ROH Ring of Homicide 13/05/2006)








Spoiler: Feud Chapters






Spoiler: Before The Storm



*Mad Man Pondo/Necro vs. Turner/Franco (TWGP 2K5 19/02/2005)*
★ 1/2
Who are Turner and Franco? ‘Cos Turner’s pre-match promo sucks the living wind out of me. His wrestling is almost equally offensive so it’s almost ironic RoH pick these guys to represent pure wrestling ability against what they termed as garbage wrestlers. Pondo didn’t strike me as a good hand, either, yet he had some nifty counters to your bog-standard pins by the RoH trainees. Namely a bridging suplex into chokehold and a standard pin kickout by continuing the elevated arm and fist directly into his opponent’s face. I can see the merits of what this match tried to achieve, showing that the RoH trainees could hang to some degree, but this ebbed and flowed when it should have rather built. I guess that’s what happens when you only have one decent wrestler in a tag match.



*Necro vs. Samoa Joe (IWA:MS Something to Prove 11/06/2005)*
★★★★ 1/2
From a quick skim-through of the match listing, this is the only match I distinctly remember off of this feud and I’m sure many else remember it, too. It’s the match that put Necro on everyone’s list as a man that wasn’t just a garbage wrestling hack. This plays as a means for Joe to enact judgment upon Necro for being too rough upon his students. That’s a lot of care for two worthless scrubs. Punk plays this off as Necro being rather stupid for throwing punches at a large Samoan and angering him yet, going by the forearm smashes and headbutts Necro levels upon Joe I cannot help but think it’s the other way around. If there ever was a means of delivering the perfect squash, a squash that enhanced Joe as the monster he was always booked as while keeping Necro as the deathmatch master, it’s this. The reckless endangerment for Necro’s safety may make Joe look sloppy in another context yet it worked as a means of putting Joe over as an angry SoB that didn’t care if he murdered the portrayer of a style he hated and a man that disrespected his students.



*Chris Hero cuts a promo slating RoH for forcing CZW’s next show to run earlier due to them running on the same day and challenges Bryan Danielson to defend his RoH world title in CZW (CZW Cage of Death 7 10/12/2005)*



*Hero posts a Christmas Day entry on his live journal as a follow-up to his promo:*


> "Just as many wrestlers before me were intimidated by the "big and bad" reputation of the Necro Butcher, just as many individuals have been browbeaten into actually believing that the "big and bad" promotion, Ring of Honor, is the end-all and be-all of Independent wrestling…I didn't back down from Necro Butcher and I will not back down from Ring of Honor…After my match at Cage of Death 7, I verbally brought salvation to the Combat Zone. I stood directly in front of the impending danger and destruction and I said what everyone else was afraid to say. As the Savior, I represent CZW wholly. My skills are unmatched and I know I am the best they have to offer. I am CZW's David to ROH's Goliath and my challenge is 100% firm. I have nothing to be afraid of. Bryan, if you have the guts, you know where to find me on January 14th. And if you don't have the guts, I am fully prepared to walk through the fire to meet you and take what is rightfully mine. And once I have that title, I will bring it to the Combat Zone and demonstrate my very best Jimmy Jacobs impression. John Zandig will have the trash can ready for me."




*Not done, Hero posts again on his live journal relaying his thoughts on the open challenge for the title submitted by Cornette (03/01/2006):*


> "Who would ever thing that Jim Cornette, someone of such alleged esteem, would even mention CZW by name, let alone send them an entire package? Well, he did, so you can be assure when Chris Hero is involved in something, the unthinkable can, and will happened.
> 
> What was in the package? Well, it wasn't ticking, so that was a good sign. The first thing I pulled out was an open contract for a ROH heavyweight title shot on January 14th. Said contract was already signed by, one, Bryan Danielson. Before I say whether or not I signed this open contract, let me point out how IDIOTIC of an idea it was for Bryan to allow Mr. Cornette to send this contract to CZW. Bryan's signature is at the bottom of the document, right next to a blank slot, titled "Challenger." Hmm, I could have just went though the entire Combat Zone locker room and had anyone sign it. That's how ridiculous this is. How about Bryan Danielson versus the Necro Butcher? How about American Dragon versus Super Dragon? Imagine how many ROH fanboys would rip their hair out if Bryan accidentally got himself into a title defense against the father of CZW, John Zandig? Hell, I could have had Frank Talent sign the damn contract if I was that vindictive. I think Danielson's ego is getting in the way of rational thought. Yes, Chris Hero cast the first stone, but now, in desperation, Bryan Danielson is throwing every rock he can get his hands on without stopping and thinking to aim.
> 
> How poetic it'll be when the wrestler that was never good enough for Ring of Honor walks away from the Pennsylvania National Guard Armory in Philadelphia,the new and undisputed Ring of Honor World Heavyweight Champion"




*Necro vs. Joe (IWA:MS Necro vs. Joe 12/01/2006)*
★★★★ 1/4
What better way to psych out your opponent than by showing him you’re a crazy ******* that isn’t afraid of punishment. Too bad Joe doesn’t care and will light your body up with stiff kicks and chops. If there’s one testament to Necro it’s that his health comes second to entertaining his fans in terms of the way he takes bumps (most especially to concrete). Clearly all the headshots have affected his memory, too, as he cannot remember the result of the last time he tried to headbutt Joe. Unlike the previous encounter, this has a focal point in terms of body work that comes to fruition through a possibly broken wrist that Joe works eloquently upon and Necro sells perfectly for. How Necro also survives that lethal kick to the jaw following Hero’s interference is beyond me, as I was sure it was lights out at that point. Watch this match and tell me wrestling’s fake.







Spoiler: Silence Broken



*Danielson Invades CZW An Afternoon of Main Events, insulting the fans and stating CZW was below him and his title (14/01/2006)*



*Danielson vs. Hero (ROH Hell Freezes Over 14/01/2006)*
★★★ 3/4
Talk about disrespecting the Dub. First Danielson interjects himself into a CZW show and then RoH won’t even play the entrance music of their challenging Hero. Bless Necro, though, as he was the only enhancement in bringing CZW’s image across to the RoH fans out of Hero’s entourage. The others just acted like back-up oxygen breathers and nothing more. Due to the placement, this would act as a great opportunity for Hero’s RoH debut as the timing of the event as well as its location meant the crowd was equally parted in terms of their love for each promotion. A crowd reaction that would bring both chagrin and cockiness to Hero.
If this match happened in 2013, this would be a match-up that would salivate almost anyone’s mouths but there’s something about 2006 Hero that doesn’t do much for me. Bryan’s a master-class worker, though, and places down a good foundational structure even if the match doesn’t truly deliver to the point you’d hope it would as a fan. If there’s a mitigation to the disappointment, though, it’s that this had a lot to live up to, considering it being both a promotion v. promotion match and a mix between two wrestlers praised as the indy’s finest. That’s a lot to live up to, even for two great workers. Still, the match delivers a message that neither wrestler is much worse than the other and it certainly cements that CZW, a garbage fed, holds a worthy challenger to the RoH title.



*Following the match, and having heard Gabe Sapolsky’s burial of his work on commentary, Hero posts a scathing response on his live journal:*


> "Fact: Chris Hero, headlining the January 14th ROH show in Philadelphia, OUTDREW the NOAH Superstar, Kenta Kobashi, in the same town and same exact building. Did I get any credit for such an accomplishment? Did I get a thank you card for pumping some much needed life back into the Philly Indy scene? No. You know what I got? Buried on commentary. I've discovered, thanks to a very reliable source, that if you pick up the "Hell Freezes Over" DVD you'll hear Mr. "Booker of the Year" himself, talking about how terrible of a wrestler I am and how awful my look is. Apparently I don't belong in an ROH ring and it was a disgrace having me on the show. I guess selling tickets and generating interest in a stale product has no place in the wrestling "business." Also, the match is cut down, so you won't have to worry about hearing those pesky CZW chants! Earth to Gabe: When you bury someone's ability and following, and it takes YOUR champion almost 35 minutes to defeat that very person, you're telling everyone that YOUR champion struggled to beat a no talent, no look, piece of trash wrestler."




*Chris Hero and Necro Butcher invade causing a brawl between them and the RoH roster. In the process Cornette has a tooth knocked out and, believing it to be the work of Butcher, rushes to the ring and cuts a scathing promo upon the CZW alumni as a whole (ROH Tag Wars 2006 1/27/06)*



*The following night, while Adam Pearce asks for Cornette to hire him, Necro Butcher makes another appearance. Cornette offers to fight him, despite not being a trained wrestler, which he sees as no issue because neither is Necro in his eyes. (ROH Dissension 28/01/2006)*



*Chris Hero comments on Necro’s run-in, and states the torment upon RoH is nowhere close to being over:*


> "You see, the fun and games are over. Happy go lucky Chris Hero died in 2005. It's 06 and I'm all about destruction. The IWA Mid South title belt, smart ass fans that think they're hard and it just so happens that Ring of Overrated Honor is next on the list. They have all these "milestones" coming up. The fourth anniversary show, the Wrestlemania Weekend triple shot, their 100th show and it's all going to come crumbling down. In Dayton the curtains were the only thing that came down. That was only the beginning. I will not rest until ROH is exposed for the garbage that it is and I get the recognition and credit that I deserve. My broken hand will look like a hangnail in comparison to all the carnage I'll bring with me. Just as I blasted that fan in the face, I will blast any and everything that stands between myself and ROH. Gabe Sapolsky, your life is about to become a living hell. You will forever regret the day you buried Chris Hero."










Spoiler: Security Broken



*Team WWF (CP Munk/Colt Cabunny) vs. Turner/Franco Chikara (TWGP 2K6 24/02/2006)*
★ 1/2
Oh, shit! They let Franco cut the promo this time and he’s even worse! :mark: It’s actually almost as hilarious as Team WWF’s gimmick. Match is still trash, though.



*In what was supposed to be a memorable celebration of RoH’s fourth anniversary, CZW wrestlers stormed the ring and took over before the RoH roster interjected and a brawl erupted. While it seemed that CZW had the upper hand, Samoa Joe answered Hero’s rhetorical question on who would be able to stop him. (25/02/2006)*



*Considering the success of the first double shot show, RoH and CZW officials booked a second double shot in March of ’06. Of course, once the events of Necro and Hero were realised, animosity between the wrestlers (and fans) escalated. Joker, Kingston and Hero were all itching for war on the 11th. However, Hero promises not to leave Mexico after CZW officials “dared” working with RoH after how they treated the company he saved.*



*BJ Whitmer vs. Necro Butcher (ROH Arena Warfare 11/03/2006)*
N/A
This comes as an open challenge to any CZW member, after their run-in on the 4th Anniversary show which prevented BJ from finally getting his hands on Christopher Daniels in the grudge match. Having answered the challenge, Necro was mysteriously quiet to come out the first time BJ challenged him yet equally quick to lock horns with him in a brawl after the second calling. As for the match, it plays more into story progression than actual physicality. Not much into the brawl, Super Dragon makes a run-in and attacks Whitmer until the RoH Academy make the save.



*Following the main event, BJ Whitmer issues another challenge, this time to the entire CZW locker room. What ensues is a massive brawl inside the ring, amongst the fans and on the street. With a barbed-wire baseball bat and weed-whacker in hand, Wifebeater and Zandig take control of the RoH ring. An outnumbered Whitmer gets CZW tickets stapled to his chest, head and back for his troubles*







Spoiler: Uneasy Alliances



*Generation Next vs. Blackout (CZW When 2 Worlds Collide 11/03/2006)*
★★★
On paper this was the perfect match-up for a double-pin; it was the future of CZW versus the future of RoH. Fitting the bill, the crowd’s support was, once again, split directly down the middle. For their respective parts, Generation Next all played ball in great fashion. Roderick excelled in this environ where all that was required of him was a workhorse wrestler. For Sydall, it was being there at the right moments to pop the crowd and, as for Aries, it was being the cocky better-than-thou wrestler RoH needed within a CZW environ. The same cannot be said for CZW’s team, though, as Ruckus is terrible. How he was even world champ is beyond me, too, as he’s nothing more than a bad copy of Jack Evans in his approach to wrestling. Kingston tried and Necro was relegated due to a kayfabe injury he suffered earlier in the night, but this match was hampered because of it. Even more so, despite not going all that long, the match felt like it had and dragged more than it should have. With a rather grand promo by Kingston beforehand, I’d also have loved to have seen this go more hardcore than it had. That sentence plays itself out in knowing irony, too, of Kingston’s comments within that promo of how he hates RoH fans who insist they could plan better matches than him. Well, if it helps, I’m not a RoH fan, but I doubt that much absolves me of his vitriol.

Following the match, Gen Next continue attacking BlkOUT when Gage, Pain and Lobo make the save. Following Gen Next’s swift exit, Lobo chastises Kingston for dropping the ball and insists RoH may have beaten the “boys” of BlkOUT but now it’s time they step to the “men”. Despite the CZW fans commending Kingston for trying, he looks visibly upset with his loss.



*Chris Hero vs. Adam Pearce (RoH Best In The World 25/03/2006)*
Prior to this match, Hero and Necro answered an open challenge by Blade and Mizake and quickly destroyed them. The challenge match was played as a set-up for Hero’s own open challenge to any RoH wrestler he wanted. Of course, this meant one man: Pearce. This new brawl doesn’t last long, either, with Butcher and Hero easily laying out Pearce. What it does do, however, is act as catalyst for Claudio’s turn from CZW loving heel to RoH-boy face.



*At RoH’s Dragon Gate Challenge, Hero and Necro storm the ring following Claudio’s match against Haggadorn. He mentioned bringing Castagnoli over from Europe and training him across the Americas, becoming his best friend in the process. While he was upset by Claudio’s decision, he would forgive him if he made the “right choice” and aligned back with CZW. Whitmer tried to exact revenge upon Hero but was stomped out by Necro and Hero in the process with Claudio looking on and contemplating which side to take. In the end, he made the save for Whitmer. (30/03/2006)*



*Cornette opened the following night’s show by slating CZW as a glorified peep-show filled with hacks and non-wrestlers. He also noted that Hero and Necro’s attack the previous night had left Whitmer with a broken ankle and put him out of action for weeks. As more of a means of burying CZW, Cornette had two of the RoH academy talent wear masks and pretend to be “typical” hardcore wrestlers. They were squashed by Joe and Pearce in the opening match (RoH Supercard of Honor 31/03/2006)*



*Adam Pearce Vs Necro Butcher (RoH Supercard of Honor 31/03/2006)*
★★★ 3/4
This is an unscheduled brawl after Hero and Necro, once again, storm the Ring of Honor ring and boy is it a good one. Out of the entire feud, I don’t think anyone has a more legit looking elbow smash than Necro and Pearce isn’t afraid to get hurt in this to put the feud over. Extremely short brawl before interferences run their course, but it’s every bit worth your time to watch.



*One day later, Necro and Hero storm the RoH ring after Joe and Danielson had exchanged promises on an upcoming fight. In the scuffle, Claudio gets hurt and Pearce is laid out leaving Cornette open for Hero to injure his arm with a chair. This cues Whitmer to make a run-in save (WITH A BROKEN FREAKING NECKANKLE) only to have said ankle beaten with a chair for his troubles (RoH Better Than Our Best 01/04/2006)*



*A couple days before Whitmer and Steen are scheduled to do battle against Super Dragon and Butcher at CZW’s Any Questions show, Chris Hero weighs in his opinion on the feud so far via his live journal (11/042006):*


> “I've hit fans with chairs. I've been smacked by Chicago gutter sluts. I've roamed the countryside with my killer, the Necro Butcher, and we've put a hurtin' on anyone in our path. Adam Pearce: Put through a table, BJ Whitmer: Broken ankle, Jim Cornette: Damn near broken arm and blown out knee (again). Claudio Castagnoli? I'm not even going to taint my little speech by expressing my feelings on that situation. The way I see it, we started out with nothing to lose and everything to gain. Sure, we've been kicked out of a few buildings, hit with a few chairs, threatened with some lawsuits, but when the smoke clears, we're always the ones left standing. Necro Butcher and Chris Hero are SURVIVORS. We have made careers for ourselves. We live on reputation alone and we sure don't need any self-righteous assholes making shit up in "newslines" or spending hours trying to splice together the perfect music video to accentuate our "talents."
> 
> We are wrestling. People pay to see us. Think it's a coincidence that the last four ROH shows drew so well? It's not. You will all find out firsthand on April 22nd in Philadelphia. It's our home, our turf and our war. I'm the General, Chris Hero and my Lieutenant Generals, come April 22nd, will be the Necro Butcher and Super Dragon. We are challenging three men. One, Adam Pearce, a man with no friends whatsoever in Ring of "Honor," BJ Whitmer, a man with a bad leg, a bad arm and nearly a dozen concussions under his belt and Samoa Joe, a man who has felt our wrath many times before. Hopefully he can take his focus off of Bryan Danielson for one evening. Otherwise he's going to waltz right into a Psycho Driver and go down in ROH history as the worst team captain ever, Mr. Selfish, Samoa Joe.
> 
> This is WAR. I've started it, I'll finish it. I give you my word.
> 
> If anybody has anything to say to me, I'll be at Combat Zone this weekend. You know, the promotion I've carried on my back for two and a half years while a poor excuse for a champion and a self-proclaimed "King" choke each and every time the going gets tough. I don't choke. I'm a real King, I'm a real champion and I'm the best God damn wrestler in the world today. Prove me wrong.”




*Necro/Super Dragon vs. Steen/Whitmer (CZW Any Questions 15/04/2006)*
★★★
Eh, I dunno. This was okay but it had a lot that could have been improved upon. Dragon busting out random high-flying moves may be a treat to some more into his work yet, much like Ruckus, they didn’t come across as moves much worth the effort they were given. A more bloodied and violent means of delivery would have benefitted the story, too, even if this was more grudge-match than straight up wrestling. I can understand the need to save things for the following week, yet build-ups have been done better under those circumstances.



*CZW had advertised the main event as The Blackout Vs some RoH stars (and a continuation of the inter-promotional feud). In what would be a slew of CZW fucking over fans, the main ended up being The Blackout Vs The H8 Club and some Canadian nobodies.*



*Before the Six-man War at RoH’s 100th Show, a debate between Zandig and Cornette was held over which promotion was better. If that’s anything to go by, you know this won’t be a debate out of the annuls of Stanford University. Cornette runs his mouth insulting Zandig and saying Philadelphia has always been the best city of fans in the sport. He brings to light the history the city has seen and mentions how, despite not liking Heyman, Paulie still innovated and introduced many soon-to-be stars to America (Eddie and Rey, namely). If Zandig was smart, and not mumbling like a drunk, he would have rebutted with the truth that CZW brought Steen and Castagnoli in; two men that RoH are hanging on in this feud. He gets to that point, at last, though but only once the debate had fallen to name-calling and anger. For a feud that had blurred the lines between reality and kayfabe, this felt even more real. (RoH 22/042006)*



*Team CZW (Necro Butcher, Super Dragon & Chris Hero) Vs Team ROH (Adam Pearce, BJ Whitmer & Samoa Joe) (RoH 100th Show 22/04/2006)*
★★★★ 3/4
Everyone here went balls-crazy in delivering the brawl of the feud up unto this point. Even when the focus wasn’t on a particular pair, they still kept the violence heavy. Joe looked like the beast of legend he’s continually purported to be in our minds, searching high and low for a dog-tailing Dragon only to let out his frustration upon an unbeknownst Hero. Even a fan worries for the wrestlers’ collective health by shouting “don’t you know Joe has a show tomorrow?! COM’ON!” while Necro is doing his work-over. Brilliant. It’s also amazing how reversed the crowd have become on Necro. Even during the run-ins he managed some Necro chants yet here he’s getting zero love between the middle fingers and “you’re the biggest fucking douchebag” taunts. As good and brutal as Pearce/Necro was, it’s the Necro/Joe trifecta we all paid (well, streamed) to see and boy is it disgusting. Seriously, not even Lincoln suffered this much head trauma. Running close second is Whitmer, taking chair-guillotine shots like its nobody’s business. I’m more surprised this match never put him out of action and Bennet in 2013 did. I mean, he took a Pyscho Driver off the apron and onto the concrete floor, for fuck’s sake.

What really helped this match, too, was the held-back nature in how they delivered the finish-run. Nothing over-stayed its welcome nor did it go beyond what it needed to be. The transitions from control spots and nearfalls was done beautifully with the next wrestler taking advantage via the previous being too caught up taunting the crowd or too perplexed in having been kicked out of. The Zandig run in is what it is, he’s a terrible puncher, but the breakdown of collected calm between the referees was a nice touch. The heel turn of Castagnoli, laying out Joe after a feigned save, brought a smile to my face, too. I’m not ashamed at all to admit they had me because that’s what wrestling should be and this match is exactly that. Wrestling at its finest.



*Three days later, Hero mocks the injuries the RoH stars suffered and issues a promise that he will be back, the following weekend, to continue the nightmare that has befallen Ring of Honor (25/04/2006):*


> “People like to claim that I'm all talk. They say all I do is run my mouth and I don't have what it takes to back it up. Well, actions speak louder than words, my friends, and last Saturday, my actions backed up every single thing I've said since this war began.
> 
> Whitmer: Still on crutches and now with a matching neckbrace. Sporting a broken neck thanks to Super Dragon's Psycho Driver through a table.
> 
> Pearce: The proud owner of twenty staples in his head thanks to a Necro Butcher chairshot. Oh, and he also got pinned right in the middle of the ring. Sucks to be him.
> 
> Joe: Left standing in the ring while we celebrated in our bleachers. Completely and utterly humiliated by our cleverly orchestrated swerve.
> 
> You didn't really think I'd allow my number one prodigy and best friend betray me, did you? Ring of Honor, I would like you to meet the Kings of Wrestling, Chris Hero & Claudio Castagnoli. The current CHIKARA Campeones de Parejas and former CZW tag team champions. We don't think we're the best, we know it for a fact. This weekend I'm wrestling for UWA in Toronto and then I'm headed to Virginia for a show. Ring of Honor returns to Dayton, Ohio on Friday and Cleveland, Ohio on Saturday. I know I'm pretty amazing and I know all my fans would love for me to be in two places at once, but it just isn't possible. Or is it? I'm a very powerful man and I have my ways of creating magic.
> 
> This weekend, my presence will be felt at Ring of Honor. My presence will be felt through my prodigy, my tag team partner, my best friend, Claudio Castagnoli. My presence will be felt though the fan abusing, ass kicking assassin known as Super Dragon. And last, and definitely not least, my presence will be felt through the demented, self sacrificial King of the Deathmatches. Dayton, Cleveland, prepare yourself for the wrath of the NECRO BUTCHER. This weekend will prove how influential and all-powerful I really am. I will continue to alter results and wreak vengeance upon ROH and all the while I'll be kicking up my feet and laughing all the way in another country.
> 
> You think this is over? Think again...”










Spoiler: Darkness Returns



*8 Man Anything Goes Match (ROH Weekend of Champions Night 1 28/04/2006)*
★★★★
Despite having just fought a lengthy tag title match, Joe is still itching to get his hands on the CZW folly. An issued call-out results in a brawl between Joe, Steel & Cabana and Necro, Castagnoli, Dragon and Nate Webb. During the chaos, Castagnoli ties up Joe backstage leaving the match (if you could call this one) a 4-on-2 handicap. That is, until BJ Whitmer interjects himself into the madness despite an obvious neck injury and neck brace holding his head firm in place. It wasn’t much longer until Pearce also comes to his peers aid, much to the pleasure of the RoH-heavy crowd.

A mangled voice is captured by one of the cameras screaming “somebody’s going to dieeee!” and that’s an astute commentary if there ever was one. These guys mean business, especially Whitmer who seems to want to ensure his opponents walk (if barely) off from the match equally pained in their neck as he was the previous week. His chairshots and piledriver of Webb onto the ramp was nasty. Research and more care into wrestler’s safety (that has changed the landscape of wrestling) may prove these moves to be both stupid and dangerous, yet I would be lying if I said I didn’t enjoy them from a perverse perspective looking in on this feud.
While not as great as the previous encounter, this still plays as a great spotfest-heavy brawl between the two warring factions. The violence remains as high as it always was, and the onslaught upon BJ’s neck continues. Castagnoli ending the match with a massive middle finger to Samoa Joe is noteworthy in placing more heat onto the guy RoH trusted as a changed man.



*Despite being damn near murdered, Whitmer is out the next night in Cleveland, Ohio, to challenge CZW. He either has massive balls or all the blood in his system isn’t reaching his brain due to injured arteries in his neck. Sensing the danger Whitmer is putting himself in, trying to save a product he loves, Cornette comes out and pleads for him to go home and rest up. Once Whitmer agrees, Cornette cuts a scathing promo upon WWE stating the promotion killed his passion for wrestling, only for RoH to be the product that reawakened the love he first felt wrestling when he came across the Midnight Express. That’s why he felt so strongly in backing RoH in a fight against not only CZW but any promotion he felt was ruining wrestling for the fans. Pearce’s strive for Cornette’s approval also comes to fruition here by Cornette offering him an assistant job to running the promotion while Jim is out for knee surgery. His joy would be short-lived, as Nate Webb makes a quick attack and reopens his wound. (RoH Weekend of Champions Night 2 29/04/2006)*



*Samoa Joe vs. Claudio Castagnoli (ROH Weekend of Champions Night 2 29/04/2006)*
★★★ 1/2
Castagnoli isn’t fooling anyone, the only reason why he wanted a straight-up wrestling match is because he’s afraid of Joe killing him. Hilarious chant right off the bat with the crowd shouting “Joe is gonna wrestle you” as a modification to the standard slogan.

Claudio has definitely changed over the years. Unlike the pristine Antonio Cesaro, Claudio is still rather reckless in his intents. He still shows moments of greatness between, however, and Joe is, of course, Joe. The pressing of Claudio for Joe to keep this a wrestling match was metered nicely with Claudio attempting to European uppercut Joe only to get his bell rung by two vicious strikes. The interference is what it is but, in the context of the feud, it’s to be expected. At least it didn’t dampen the match.



*BJ Whitmer vs. Super Dragon (ROH Weekend of Champions Night 2 29/04/2006)*
★★★ 3/4
Well, I guess BJ doesn’t listen to much needed advice. If he dies in the ring, it’s only himself to blame. Okay, well, Cornette, too, considering this has a referee which indicates this just got sanctioned. I’m also positive some obnoxious fans are chanting “BJ Hitler” for whatever reason, but that’s neither here nor there. The crowd wouldn’t relent throughout, neither. BJ’s comeback was rather stupid, all things considered. Dragon did great work of keeping Whitmer down and delivering high impact moves when they needed to happen, as a means of further injuring his neck. It thus stands to reason why BJ would gain ground so easily and then suplex himself and Dragon off the turnbuckle onto the ground below, considering it would incapacitate himself more in reality. Everything before that is still good, though.



*Unphased by Claudio’s loss to Joe, Hero cockily writes about his seemingly assured victory as a team at the next RoH show in Long Island (03/05/2006): *


> “It's that time again folks. Time for me to address the masses. Everything I've typed in here, thus far, has been monumental in one way or another. Fear not, this entry is no different.
> 
> May 12th will mark the first time Chris Hero and Claudio Castagnoli have walked onto ROH turf together, as a team, nay, as THE team. The Kings of Wrestling will march into that building in Long Island and prove our supremacy. May 13th we'll return to Philadelphia, as bonafide heroes, for CZW's Best of the Best tournament. And after all that is wrapped up and the "Best of the Best" has been decided, Claudio and myself will be going back to New Jersey for seconds.
> 
> Last time I was in Edison, I sang my beautiful rendition of 'Happy Birthday' for everyone in attendance. However, this time around there will be no singing. Heads will be cracked, spirits will be crushed and if any ROHbots lay a finger on me, faces will be punched. You have my word. I assume you've all heard about what went down in Toronto...
> 
> I digress. The Kings of Wrestling are coming. Chris Hero, Claudio Castagnoli, the best, bar none. Ring of Honor can no longer hold us back.”










Spoiler: Something Personal



*Midweek, RoH’s Myspace page comes under attack from a hacker who adds scathing images and comments upon it. Hearing word that officials and fans believe Hero is behind the malicious attack, he tries to set things straight (11/05/2006):*


> “Seems there's a bit of controversy going around again. This time it concerns a bogus ROH MySpace account.
> 
> I can't believe you people would be fooled into thinking that this was actually my doing. A terrible picture and cheap heat comments; this is way too tacky of a job for a Savior such as myself. Obviously someone is trying to ride the CH bandwagon.
> 
> This was NOT my work and I'm insulted that someone would make such a mundane attempt to leech off of my genuine controversy.
> 
> Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery? I'm not flattered. I cause tidal waves. This isn't even a mere ripple in the ocean of chaos I've brought to the shores of Ring of Honor.
> 
> I have better things to concern myself with rather than "hacking" a fan site. Better things like formulating a strategic plan for Claudio and myself. We already told you we'll be there. Hell, we even know what's in store for us when we get there. But you don't know when we'll be there, where we're coming from or what we're going to do when we get there. My masterpiece continues.
> 
> The best tag team in the world is coming to ROH this weekend. Long live the Kings.”




*Pearce/Whitmer vs. Hero/Castagnoli (ROH How We Roll 12/05/2006)*
★★ 1/2
I’d have to rewatch some of the latter Kings of Wrestling tags but I’m glad both of them have abandoned some of the Indy-tropes they were prone to early in their career. The assisted spear (which was the product of multiple gymnastic moves) was atrocious and had no business in wrestling. I understand that wrestling makes use of some rather liberal understandings of how physics works but this was ridiculous. What’s even worse is that it doesn’t even have the crowd react (as 2013 RoH spam does). Holy hell was the ref shtick and run-in just match-ruining, too. Oh how contrived wrestling can be. I guess Samoa Joe was too busy taking a dump to have come to his buddies aid. I guess that also prevented him from getting changed into his wrestling gear, despite being in the next match.



*After the match, Samoa Joe challenged Necro Butcher to a match the next night. That is, despite it already being a scheduled match and had been noted twice by commentators during the CZW/RoH tag that had just ended. (ROH How We Roll 12/05/2006)*



*Before the RoH show, CZW held its annual Best of the Best tournament – this time, centring itself on RoH Vs CZW. It would also continue, from a business perspective, as a massive middle finger to RoH by purposefully having their tournament run longer (lessening the probability of fans making the drive between Philly and NJ for the RoH show). It was also the day upon which a CZW staff member was caught saying: “what does it matter, they'll keep coming back every month". (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)*



*At the start of the show, Zandig cut a promo about the possibility of a RoH star capturing a “CZW” trophy. He also mentioned he doesn’t know if RoH’s stars are as talented as they’ve been purported as – I guess he hasn’t been watching anything during this feud, then. Though him being out of touch was pretty much solidified by wearing a BotB 5 shirt to the 6th instalment. (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)*



*Aries vs. B-Boy vs. Jigsaw (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)*
★★
Aries looks really fluid here, while Jigsaw is still rough around the edges. B-Boy is never much more than average but this was an okay enough opener without really going too flashy and creating a spectacular like you’d hope to pump the crowd.



*Strong vs. Lethal vs. Castagnoli (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)*
★★ 1/4
Claudio should have just wrestled in that suit, it’d be the only flashy bit to the match.



*Sydal vs. Dutt vs. Sabian (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)*
★ 1/4
The fuck was that ending? The fuck was this horse shit? Lolz x2 at Sydal being a face in CZW.



*Christopher Daniels vs. Derek Frazier vs. Ruckus (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)*
★★
Why would Ruckus enter himself into the tournament when he knows full well that each match will be a world title match and that he’s never made it past a semi-main before? The match wasn’t truly offensive yet neither Ruckus nor Frazier can wrestle, so the match isn’t going to be more than just passable.



*Aries vs. B-Boy (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)*
★★ 1/4
Despite the entire tourney being deemed “TLC-legal” the first instance of a foreign object being teased as a weapon came in this match, and never progressed beyond a tease. Weirdly, choke-holds are still illegal, though. Neither man truly tried to rile up the crowd, despite it being dead for the most part of the tourney, which certainly hurt more than anything else. Not to mention B-Boy’s high-impact spam not helping a case against him being a bad worker.



*Claudio Castagnoli vs. Roderick Strong (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)*
★★★
At last, two wrestlers who liven the crowd and bring them into their match. By far the best match up until this point, however, with some nice legwork by Claudio (even if Strong didn’t sell it beyond the submission spots). Claudio’s still very rough around the edges but the talent that he shows now is slowly becoming viewable under the dirt.



*Matt Sydal vs. Sabian (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)*
★★ 1/2
Sydal’s a face in this match, too. I can give props for these two trying, but their matwork skill isn’t at all good. Sabian did keep on the injured shoulder of Sydal, though, so he gets something for that.



*Christopher Daniels vs. Ruckus (CZW Best of the Best 6 13/05/2006)*
★★ 1/2
After Daniels technically won the belt in the opening round, he relinquished it and stated he won’t take it by pinning someone who isn’t the champion. That’s pretty commendable from a “RoH boy”. Of course, this would be the proper match-up between the two and also played as a quarter-final match in the tourney. I say “proper” very lightly when Ruckus is in a ring. His cradle pin to finish this was just a slap in the face of everyone else, because no matter how much he wants to believe it, they didn’t wrestle an equal-to-equal match very well.



*Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher (ROH Ring of Homicide 13/05/2006)*
N/A
Magic wasn’t going to strike three times. Even despite the interferences, this wasn’t building up to much and the brawl wasn’t nearly as violent as the previous two.



*Homicide vs. Necro Butcher (ROH Ring of Homicide 13/05/2006)*
★★★ 1/2
The infamous chair incident. Homicide still looks like he’s practicing punches in a dojo yet the actual right-hook he delivers during them can look quite nasty if the camera man is playing ball. For a match spot that buried Necro (literally), it certainly gained him respect in front of every fan (no matter their allegiance) after kicking out of a piledriver onto the very chairs that had rained down upon him. The addition of even the ringbell signalling a three-count, despite no call from the referee, was a welcomed addition in putting over just how expected Necro's loss (and something I sadly only caught upon a random rewatching of this match). This is somewhat high-spot spam yet it had a reason to do so and I can forgive it for that. For putting over both men it delivered what it needed to do and closed the show off in a good enough fashion to see the fans going home happy.







Spoiler: Tending The Flames



*At the following event, BJ Whitmer turned sympathetic towards Christopher Daniels, stating that the feud between CZW and RoH had caused a realisation within him as to exactly what hate entailed. He apologised to Daniels and saught to make things right between them. Accepting a truce, and creating a hightened level of respect between the two former enemies, Chris stated that BJ Whitmer had found a new tag partner in him, if he ever needed aid in his war against the hardcore promotion (RoH Destiny 03/06/2006)*



*During a dark match between Ricky Reyes and Dave Crist, Hero made a run in and hit Reyes' manager (Julius Smokes) in the head with his title belt. (RoH In Your Face 17/06/2006)*



*Claudio Castagnoli Vs Adam Pearce (RoH In Your Face 17/06/2006)*
★★★
Using his powers as leuitenant commissioner, Pearce scheduled an exhibition match between himself and Double-C as a warm-up seller in the build toward the newly announced interpromotional Cage of Death. Again, it's a weird perspective witnessing Claudio as a man of two diverging talents. He's showing himself up as an exceptionally paced wrestler, that can place moves and taunts at the right moments, yet one that still appears clunky and unpolished in its executions. Match is a really rather decent back-and-forth contest between the two, yet the Hero run-in does flatten its effect. But Hero/Homicide, the now self-appointed judicial crusaders of their respective promotions, is what we all came to see, so...



*Chris Hero Vs Homicide (RoH In Your Face 17/06/2006)*
★★ 3/4
"You're gonna die; you're still gonna die right here". Heh. The words of a fan as Hero takes control and pummels Homicide. I can somewhat understand why others would enjoy this, it has Hero and Homicide going HARD on each other, yet it goes far too long and interchangably for it to hold as such in my eyes. Both men were too easy in relinquishing their control segments and, as such, the narrative of both being equal, as well as the ability to show a face shine, was lost. Using the smark rage-machine against WWE, not even a week after One Night Stand 2006, by encapsulating both face (Guerrero/Homicide) and heel (Cena/Hero) signature spots and taunts was a very nice spot, though.



*After the RoH trainees had carried Hero's semi-lifeless body out of the ring, Homicide cut a promo signifying his intentions to walk if he wasn't given a RoH title shot. His face-push, thanks to his involvement in the fight against CZW, ensured the fan-base was now solidly behind his mission and it now seemed Homicide had checkmated RoH officials into giving him his demands (RoH In Your Face 17/06/2006)*



*Necro Butcher Vs Adam Pearce (RoH Throwdown 23/06/2006)*
★★★
A falls count anywhere brawl with Necro? Fuck yeah! Double fuck yeah at Double-C stating CZW has always come out on top whenever RoH and CZW square up. Gotta love his Very European demeanour (blind ignorance, I mean) here. Obligatory Necro craziness happens in this, including his now standard suplex or drop onto a bunch of chairs. Wicked, face-shaking KO punch through a chair to Necro was another match highlight. I swear if spots were recycled by any other wrestler they wouldn't work like they do here purely because no matter how often you see Necro setting up back-to-back chairs and it going wrong for him, the "how the fuck did you not break your back" factor makes the spots automatically RULE. What doesn't rule, though, are the constant run-ins and DQ's that cut these matches short. I understand you don't want the CZW wrestlers to be jobbing at each show, and the run-ins do add to the promotion' heel vibe, yet differing outcomes would be much welcomed. Gotta love a FCA ending in a DQ/throw-out.



*Homicide Vs Claudio Castagnoli (RoH Throwdown 23/06/2006)*
★★★
More continuation of Homicide as the one-man CZW killer. Match is cool, if a little samey in quality in that it's good but nothing breaking the mold of what seems to be the average created.



*Whitmer/Pearce/Steel vs. Necro/Castagnoli/Webb (ROH Chi-Town Stuggle 24/06/2006)*
★★ 3/4
A bunkhouse match that would play as the final tease before the big Cage of Death match the following month. Match was quite clunky and didn't adequately sell itself as a preview for the craziness that Death Before Dishonor would bring. The barbedwire crown was a nice poetic touch to BJ's selfless sacrifice.







Spoiler: Death Incarnate



*Weeks before the now infamous Cage of Death was set to take place, Chris Hero weighs in on the soldiers ready to do battle in hopes of cementing their home promotion's stature as the best as well as announcing that he has a surprise, fifth wrestler set to do his bidding (The Slow Death of RoH 24/07/2006):*


> A performer. An athlete. An innovator. A trailblazer.
> I'm all of the above, but I'm also a leader.
> It's time for Chris Hero to strike up the band. It's time for me to rally the troops. It's time to lead my troops into a battle so fierce that it can only be held within the confines of a STEEL CAGE. And no, not some lame cage with a chickenwire/chain link fence. We're talking about the CAGE OF DEATH.
> Let's take a look at the opposition.
> Adam Pearce. The blood gushing from his melon, on April 22nd, will look like a popped pimple in comparison to the head wounds he will sustain on July 15th. If he doesn't die from blood loss he will live a life as a brain damaged vegetable from there on out.
> 
> BJ Whitmer. A crown of barbed wire was driven into his skull in Chicago and now he's closer to paralysis than ever. With all the risks he's taken, I didn't figure BJ would have made it this far. He won't make it any further.
> 
> Ace Steel. Good wrestler, unproven fighter. There's no way he has any idea what's in store for him come July 15th.
> 
> Samoa Joe. The "captain" of the team just so happens to be the one I am worried about least. Is Joe going to go all out? Or is he going to make sure he doesn't break or bruise anything? One thing is certain, whenever Joe's on the card you can be sure to expect nothing but total nonstop action!
> 
> Oh and don't think I forgot about cowardly Jim Cornette. He was the first to call Claudio a deserter then he was the first to abandon ROH for "knee surgery." I know Mr. Cornette will be making his return in Philadelphia. It's a shame it'll be his farewell show as well. He'll have wished he stayed back in Louisville, living in Synn.
> 
> Now that I've given you my scouting report on the competition, it's only fair that I give you the names of my soldiers.
> 
> Yours truly, Chris Hero.
> 
> My best friend, Claudio Castagnoli.
> 
> My killer, the Necro Butcher.
> 
> The unpredictable, "Spyder" Nate Webb.
> 
> And I hate to disappoint all you Ring of Honor fans out there but I happen to have a little secret. You might even say that it's a mystery. Hell, you could even say that there's a mystery partner. Well, ROH, now that my secret is out, get off your ass and find a fifth partner because I swear to you that our fifth will not disappoint. The match hasn't even started and we already have the advantage.
> 
> You know, there was a time when Mr. Dangerous himself, Gabe Sapolsky, wouldn't have pissed on me if I was on fire. Now, I have caused so much chaos and disarray that everyone in the wrestling world has no choice, whatsoever, but to take notice. I will not be bullied any longer. I stand for those who have been held back by elitism. I oppose those who try to force their authoritarianism down our throats. Ring of Honor must be stopped. Thus far I've been amazingly successful in cracking their foundation and in a week and a half, the whole damn thing will come crumbling down to the ground. On July 15th, Cage will replace Ring and Death will replace Honor. Forever.
> 
> July 15th, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania."




*Mere days before Death Before Dishonor (and the Cage of Death), Hero takes advantage of the stress induced by his fifth participant, by playing up a rumour that he may have coerced Homicide, now disgruntled by the fact of his demands being ignored by RoH management, to join the CZW army, further ailing RoH's morale before their most important moment (Three days left.... 13/07/2006)*:


> "Time is on my side. Yes it is.
> 
> Time is on my side because my gameplan has been formulated for quite some time. Ring of Honor hasn't had that luxury. Ever since I threw my "fifth partner" curveball at them, they've been scrambling and trying to figure out what it is that I have up my sleeve. That's a real shame. It's just another thing for them to worry about and it's another thing for me to laugh at. You see, I've never been in an actual Cage of Death match before. But two of my partners have.
> 
> How many of the ROH team have fought under those exact circumstances?
> 
> None.
> 
> And hell, the only wrestler on their entire roster that would have been a perfect fit for the Cage of Death environment is so pissed off at the company that's he turned his back on them!
> 
> Yeah, I'm talking about the Notorious 187, Homicide. The most violent and destructive wrestler in ROH won't be in the most brutal and sickening match in ROH history. Homicide will not be making an appearance in our Cage of Death.
> 
> Well...
> 
> At least not on their side. It certainly wouldn't be the first time I've gotten an ROH wrestler to jump sides. Last time we were in Philly, my man, Claudio Castagnoli shocked the world. What a beautifully executed plan that was. Hm, did I just give away my big secret? You wouldn't think that I would reveal my hand before all the bets were on the table. Maybe I would. Maybe I'm just feeling a little Homicidal right now. I'll tell you this much though, I would make a deal with the Devil Himself just to see Ring of Honor self destruct.
> 
> I guess you'll have to find out this weekend. See you Saturday."




*Team RoH Vs Team CZW (RoH Death Before Dishonor 15/07/2006)*
★★★★ 1/2
From a booking perspective, having RoH gain the upper-hand off the coin toss (noting the War Games style layout) reveals a rather incongruent thought pattern to the narrative already laid out. Here's RoH aiming to make amends and assert themselves as a dominant force following run-ins and vicious assaults from the CZW locker room. Their aim is to vindicate themselves via overcoming the onslaught, having worked from the bottom. While CZW may remain steadfast here in their portrayal as coniving weasels afraid of equal match-ups, not even the opening pairing between Claudio and Joe made sense into the Whitmer entry. Mere seconds before a RoH star is set to join the fray, Joe has to quickly change control off of himself as to see it doesn't become a pointless two-on-one beat down (however the reality of Joe running roughshod upon Claudio is painfully apparent).

For all intents and purposes, the fans had also been demarkated into babyface/heel dynamics. Certainly, the Wargames format ensures that the faces are always wrestling in peril (to keep the crowd firmly behind their men) and the crowd boasted a remarkable split for each faction but it wouldn't have mattered if CZW took the heel workover as the fans' roles were eloquently fashioned to suit this, already. While the war may be for the dominance of one promotion over the other, it was within a Ring of Honor event that most of this feud had taken place. Events in which the CZW brethren were hostile invadors. They were already there to inflict punishment via means filled with schadenfreudic motivation. Witnessing the RoH stars being dominated would spur them on, as would the “hometown” faces in peril of the RoH team push for the Ring of Honor fans to get behind their colours. While the build did work for the Bryan Danielson swerve, a double workover/put down of the RoH team (both in losing the coin toss and Bryan) would have worked much better.

Incidentally, the booking on a micro level was borderline sublime. Elements within the match either called back upon rivalries and story arcs within the feud or propelled as agents of future change. Danielson not only screwed RoH, proving to others that he believed both promotions to be below him, but did so as a means of adding injury to Joe's knee (taking him out of the match, and possible title hunt). Homicide's aid would be the start of the future undoing of Jim's hold on Homicide's glass ceiling and the building blocks to winning the title, and restoring the honor of the promotion, off of Danielson at Final Battle. Whitmer and Necro escalated the animosity between each other, an animosity that would broil over into a barbed-wire match at the following show. Moreover, despite his promises of having the upper-hand, Hero's ace up his sleeve would prove to be an aid to his own undoing. While he calmly states that Kingston hates RoH more than Hero, a missed chop sees both men at each others' throats. Hero's pause, mid-match, to lounge, lazily, upon a propped up chair and delivering a cutting promo against Ring of Honor (despite the chaos surrounding him) epitomised his very character and reasoning as to why this entire feud started. For that moment, Hero found himself within the eye of the storm, acting as the devil himself witnessing the torment of Adam and Eve being ejected from Eden due to his own doing. Marvelous.

The Danielson swerve, after enamoring Cornette with promises of fighting for RoH free of charge (a dig at Homicide), also meant for an obvious interjection of the Cop Killa at some point within the match. Following suit of pro-wrestling logic, that interference would be to the aid of the now outnumbered Ring of Honor stable. Its predictability aside, Homicide's wreckless intent was a much welcomed addition to the now lawless violence massacring a ring and promotion so used to pure, technical wrestling. Equally outside of the booking direction, the build within the match itself played to the strengths of each combatant and allowed for the match to not become stale too quickly in terms of its weapon usage and gimmick spots. While the RoH stars set out to decimate the CZW brethren, the violence escalated to sickening levels only once other CZW wrestlers had entered and the path followed a similar trajectory until it culminated in Homicide's disgusting use of forks akin to Abdullah The Butcher on his most sadistic day. A build toward the peak and following plateau is oft sought after by many within a chaotic environ yet is so often missed due to those involved over-thinking and thus over-using the gimmick of their match and thus being unable to adequately build upon what's recently taken place. While not so much a critique within the brawls of the feud, specifically, but within many of the matches, as well, thankfully this match managed to tune itself to just the right degree.

In sum, and despite its positive structure, engrossing elements and individually driven mini-narratives, the match doesn't play to its heralded title as one of the best Indy matches to have existed. It doesn't even play as the best match within this feud. All men involved had a high task in outdoing their RoH 100 Show classic and, as such, came off ever so slightly short. The addition of weaker members (Nate Webb, most especially) would be that undoing. Regardless, Cage of Death, both in linguistic connotation and physical delivery, acted eloquently as the culmination of a multiple month feud of hostility, hatred and pride that saw one team reign supreme and a once divided crowd join together in appreciation of the gruelling toll both sides had endured in the names of their respective homes.



*Necro Butcher Vs BJ Whitmer (RoH War of the Wire II 28/07/2006)*
★★ 1/4
Below average and a very poor blowoff to a feud that had promise. The premise of a bad build within chaotic brawls (as alluded to in the CoD review) was painfully apparent here with the focus seemingly on planning spots for a match and not a match for the spots. As such, the bigger spots were derailed by smaller spots that came afterward and the concession of power between both men came off rather contrived. Whitmer's selling most certainly didn't help the latter gripe, with his focus on ensuring his hair was parted from the barbedwire rather than selling the move correctly. Understandly, he had to ensure he wasn't trapped, but call out in pain, cry if need be, but don't gesture flippantly toward your own hair and fleetingly say what you need. This was meant to be a war, a war beyond the confines of even a barbedwire match, yet it wasn't treated like one in the selling. Both men looked to kill, yet no one thought to die (if that makes sense).


----------



## Groovemachine

From the WWNLive Alert newsletter:



> DGUSA Mercury Rising is known for the Six Man Tag Team Tradition. This year DGUSA will take things to a new level. DGUSA Mercury Rising on April 5th will feature a Six Man Tag Team Tournament. Participants so far are:
> 
> -Johnny Gargano & The Bravado Brothers
> -Ricochet, AR Fox & Rich Swann
> -Anthony Nese, Trent Baretta & Caleb Konley
> -Fire Ant, Green Ant & Lince Dorado
> 
> Last year, a new tradition started when it was decided that the winner of the fall in the annual six man could get any match that they wanted. This year, DGUSA will up the ante for the tournament. Each member of the winning team will be able to book themselves in any future match that they want in DGUSA or EVOLVE. The stakes are high in this tournament!


From those teams, Ricochet, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Fire Ant, Green Ant & Lince Dorado has got to happen at some point, please. I wonder who else they'll get involved. An outsider team perhaps? In terms of DGProper, Millenials have got to be in there too.


----------



## FITZ

Kind of lame that it doesn't seem like they are going to have Japanese talent for Wrestlemania weekend.


----------



## Chismo

Spoiler: DDT4 2014 Review



*PWG DDT4 2014*


1.	*Round 1*: RNM vs. Best Friends ***1/2 _(very good match with minimum nonsense)
_
2.	*Round 1*: UBF Machines vs. PPray 1/2* _(shit)_

3.	*Round 1*: Candice & Joey vs. COLE STEEN COLE ***1/2 _(the team of Candice and Joey createss such dynamics it’s impossible to have a bad match, especially against Cole and Steen)_

4.	*Round 1*: African-American Wolves vs. ICMG * _(shit; do yourself a favor and skip the match, otherwise you’ll never get these 24 min back)
_
5.	Thornstowe vs. Ciampa 1/4* _(massive shit)_

6.	*Semi-Finals*: Best Friends vs. COLE STEEN COLE **3/4 _(good brawling is always appreciated)
_
7.	*Semi-Finals*: UBF Machines vs. ICMG DUD _(lel)_

8.	O’Reilly vs. Hero vs. Drake vs. Gargano DUD _(lel x 100; one of the worst matches ever, and that’s not a hyperbole, it almost murdered a wrestling fan inside of me)_

9.	*FINALS*: Best Friends vs. ICMG ***1/4 _(no nonsense, just straight action, short and sweet)_


----------



## blink_41sum_182

flag sabbath said:


> You might wanna wrap spoiler tags around that lot, blink. I get the impression there aren't many PWG fans left around here, but you never know.


I hate when people spoil PWG and I just did it. I saw another post before this one that I thought was not spoiler tagged. My bad. Fixed now.


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG All-Star Weekend X Night 1*​
Anthony Nese vs Brian Cage - **3/4
~ Impressive feats of strength from Cage but they tried to cram too much into this, especially considering it was an opener.

RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan & Candice LaRae - ***

Tomasso Ciampa vs Drake Younger - **1/2

Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards - ***1/2
~ Lots of fun and shenanigans to begin with; Rick Knox joining in for a Sexy Party was hilarious. Light-hearted Davey is always fun too. It got a bit spot-heavy towards the end once they ramped up the intensity, but this was very solid.

Best Friends vs Dojo Bros. - ***1/4
~ Good stuff, just a couple of awkward moments that held it back.

ACH vs Michael Elgin - **
~ Wasn't a big fan of this although ACH showed some good strength against the much larger man.

The Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs AR Fox, Rich Swann & Ricochet - ****
~ Absolute insanity, this was awesome. Ricochet continues to bust out jaw-dropping moves; that springboard shooting star press to the outside was ridiculous. Love the dynamic that Steen and the Young Bucks have together, especially when they all go on a rampage on the offense. Triple powerbombs on the apron ruled. And Steen KILLING Fox by manhandling him and tossing him into the chairs made my soul smile.

Adam Cole vs Chris Hero - ***1/4
~ I actually kinda liked the stuff after the ref bump; Cole using Hero's special elbow pad on his foot for the superkick was a great touch. Trouble with Hero matches these days is that although his strikes look awesome, they always seem like knockout blows and as such should be treated as finishers. But of course he peppers his matches with them and his opponents always kick out, which just kills his own offense. Not holding it against this match in particular, it's just something that's struck me lately and was clearly evident here. Nonetheless, this had its moments but nothing was particularly memorable.


----------



## KingCrash

TaylorFitz said:


> Kind of lame that it doesn't seem like they are going to have Japanese talent for Wrestlemania weekend.


It's one thing not to have them for a couple of shows in Feb. but for WM weekend and easily two of the biggest shows of the year, you got to have some come over. Especially since they're charging double EVOLVE prices for maybe the same exact guys right now.

I think on one afternoon show they are doing a Gulak/Thatcher rematch which should be good given the FIP match they had last week. Busick/Strong was what you'd expect and Dorado/Akuma was better than I thought it would be.


----------



## smitlick

*AAW Reign of Violence 2013*

1. Zero Gravity vs Monster Mafia
***3/4

2. Keith Walker vs Tony Rican
1/2*

3. Michael Elgin vs Knight Wagner
*1/2

4. Kung Fu Manchu vs Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane
**1/2

5. Shane Hollister vs Juntai Miller
***1/2

6. Kyle O'Reilly vs ACH
****1/4

7. Jordan McEntyre & Heather Patera vs Heidi Lovelace & Ryan Boz
*

8. Alex Colon vs Mat Fitchett vs Michael Elgin
***1/2

9. Irish Airborne vs Arik Cannon & Jimmy Jacobs
***

10. Eddie Kingston vs Silas Young
***​


----------



## ninetwentyfour

KingCrash said:


> It's one thing not to have them for a couple of shows in Feb. but for WM weekend and easily two of the biggest shows of the year, you got to have some come over. Especially since they're charging double EVOLVE prices for maybe the same exact guys right now.
> 
> I think on one afternoon show they are doing a Gulak/Thatcher rematch which should be good given the FIP match they had last week. Busick/Strong was what you'd expect and Dorado/Akuma was better than I thought it would be.


It's pretty clear that Gabe is waiting on word from Japan, which would explain why we are literally two weeks out and have 3 matches confirmed for the Friday show, and only a concept for Saturday.

Really don't understand what the hold up could be on DG's end. Either you're sending talent or you aren't, it's in like 10 days lol.


----------



## sXeMope

Could be that they're trying to see who they can send over (Guys who won't be *needed* during that time). Though for the WM weekend you would think they'd be sending over the big guns. With the show being this close, I can see it being possible that they're not sending any over. The DG guys are obviously the real draw and IMO they should have been announced months ago.


I got my SMV order today. WrestlingIs sets were in CD-size cases with plastic sleeves inside (Like a travel case but with a plastic shell rather than cloth). Good to see that since I printed all the cards off and was expecting a spindle design, like how RF does his multi-disc sets. Unfortunately the size of them made the package an awkward size and shape and the two regular DVD cases got destroyed quite badly. One of the Wi cases was damaged slightly as well.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Raising The Bar Night 1 Review:
*
Lethal/Young - ****. *Fun opener, I guess Lethal is now a heel or..? I just don't know with Lethal anymore. His booking is just bizzare.

Dux/Bennett - ****

3-Way - ***1/2*
RD/AR - N/R

Decade/Page & Alexander - ***3/4.* Good match as usual from Decede. Very nice storytelling and the aftermath was cool. The storyline is becoming really great.

Hero/Strong -* ***1/2.* Hero's best match since his return. Finally Hero match that actually worked. 

Bucks & Steen/Elgin & Briscoes - ****1/2*. Fun match, but I find it insane to compare it to Shield/Wyatts.

Taven/Cole -* ***. *Felt a lot like Briscoe/Cole from A New Dawn. Good short match, but I never felt like Taven had a chance of winning. Cole's title matches are getting repetitive.


----------



## KingCrash

> Really don't understand what the hold up could be on DG's end. Either you're sending talent or you aren't, it's in like 10 days lol.


And if they don't at this point why would they beyond maybe one more weekend during the year. If that happens you might as well just get rid of the DGUSA name and go EVOLVE full time to get rid of the pretense. 




EmbassyForever said:


> Bucks & Steen/Elgin & Briscoes - ****1/2*. Fun match, but I find it insane to compare it to Shield/Wyatts.


Who in the world is comparing it to Shield/Wyatts? It was a very good six-man (though for comparison I liked Steen/Bucks vs. 3.0/Akuma from Chikara better) but it wasn't like two forces colliding together for the first time with great buildup or anything.


----------



## EmbassyForever

KingCrash said:


> Who in the world is comparing it to Shield/Wyatts?


ROHWorld. Should've known better..


----------



## sXeMope

Made it through the Oi4K shoot. A little disappointing in ways. There was little-nothing about their stuff in Europe or Japan, or their CZW or AIW run. Only thing about CZW that was mentioned was that Moxleys last CZW match was supposed to be against Sekimoto, but Mox wanted Jake. Still got the 90 minutes of bonus stories so maybe they'll talk about some stuff there.


----------



## Obfuscation

A quick tidbit I saw after seeing the recent AAW Epic results from a few days ago:



Spoiler: AAW



Christian Faith worked the show and won. So maybe it is going to be more than a one night only type gig. I'll take it, especially if he's gonna work elsewhere.


----------



## Rah

Stockade Vs Necro Butcher (01/03/2014 SWA) - Butcher coming out to Punjabi MC in 2014 is just surreal - as is the size of Stockade. Contemporary Butcher is a far cry from his '06-'08 self and a mix of not making tape and, when he does, wrestling only half decent talent truly doesn't help any claim that he's one of the best wrestlers of the new generation. Still, he's a good hand at trying to make his opponent look credible and works as that roughshod ******* that just clubs fools and beats women up in alleyways. This isn't going to be anywhere close to recommended watching or as cool as his matches last year w/ Bonesaw and New Jack but, for the rarity of a Butcher performance, I had to take the plunge.


----------



## sXeMope

HayleySabin said:


> A quick tidbit I saw after seeing the recent AAW Epic results from a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: AAW
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Faith worked the show and won. So maybe it is going to be more than a one night only type gig. I'll take it, especially if he's gonna work elsewhere.





Spoiler: AAW



I checked out the results and it seems like he was involved in an angle at the end too. Will be interesting to see where RSP goes from here.


----------



## RKing85

Dragon Gate Japan has shows on the 5th and 6th. No cards listed yet on iheartdg for those shows. So not going to be a whole bunch of guys. I'm saying only 3 guys will come max. So they can do the usual Mania weekend trio match.


----------



## Last Chancery

Talent lineup for next show on 4/11:

Shane Hollister w/ Scarlett
Matt Cage
Men of the Year
Silas Young
Alex Shelley
Eddie Kingston 
Saraya Knight
Heidi Lovelace
Athena
ACH
Irish Airborne
Rich Swann
Lince Dorado
Los Ben Dejos
Dan Lawrence
Markus Crane
Ryan Boz
Arik Cannon
Kyle O'Reilly
Jimmy Jacobs
Knight Wagner
Justice Jones
Louis Lyndon
Marion Fontaine
Juntai Miller
Gregory Iron
Christian Faith


----------



## sXeMope

Great list there. Sad they aren't bringing Seleziya back. She's incredibly under-rated as a wrestler IMO. 

If Faith is making a full-time comeback, I hope someone can convince Vincent Nothing to come back to re-unite Faith In Nothing somehow. I know it's unlikely but I can hope.


----------



## Obfuscation

Damn, Shelley making it back again? Well, if he's not being used on a few New Japan tours, I can't say no to him showing up in the states for a few more shows.

Christian Faith joining AAW by the sound of it is only giving the company some more momentum atm. I'm down. They're a fun show a good portion of the time. Plus, look at the main event scene: Hollister, Jacobs, Kingston, Young. It goes a long way w/me.


----------



## Concrete

They've announced the whole 2CW iPPV card for April 18th so I thought I'd throw it up:

MAIN EVENT: FOR THE 2CW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP: CAPTAINS MATCH: ELIMINATION AND/OR FIRST TO PIN THE CHAMPION 
Capt. Nick Ando, 2CW Heavyweight Champion VS. Isys Ephex VS. Colin Delaney VS. Dalton Castle VS. Gregory Iron VS. Dick Justice

FIRST TIME EVER: 
AJ Styles VS. Johnny Gargano

TAG TEAM ATTRACTION: 
Unholy Alliance (Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck) VS. AR FOX & Rich Swann

FIRST TIME EVER: 
Matt Hardy VS. "Juggernaut" Jason Axe

ONE ON ONE: 
Kevin Steen VS. Alex Shelley

FOR THE 2CW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP: GLADIATOR RULES (FANS IN TOGAS BRING THE WEAPONS): 
Punisher VanSlyke & Kevin "The Man" Graham, 2CW Tag Team Champions VS. CK (Sean Carr & Kage), Challengers

ONE ON ONE: 
Jay Freddie VS. Rionne Fujiwara

ONE ON ONE: 
Yusuke Kodama VS. Cheech

SIX MAN TAG TEAM ACTION: 
ZSIII & Electric Dream Machine ("Studly" Steve McKenzie & Guero Loco) VS. Bin Hamin, Eric Mohammed Timmins & Pete "Dirty Bomb" Order


----------



## Groovemachine

STEEN VS SHELLEY! :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

plus Styles vs Gargano. Promising. Main event stip sounds _bad_.


----------



## Concrete

Sounds like an old TNA stip or a wonky DG stip. Not sure why it is a thing.


----------



## Last Chancery

sXeMope said:


> Great list there. Sad they aren't bringing Seleziya back. She's incredibly under-rated as a wrestler IMO.
> 
> If Faith is making a full-time comeback, I hope someone can convince Vincent Nothing to come back to re-unite Faith In Nothing somehow. I know it's unlikely but I can hope.


Sparx tested well in her debut. They're not featuring her on the 4/11 card, at least yet, because it's a SHIMMER weekend. They usually like to get Saraya Knight as much work as possible, so she'll have a match against Athena and Heidi or something fun. Saraya is so great to watch, and she's probably the one female wrestler I will go out of my way to see in person. I think you'll see Seleziya back in AAW before long. They're slowly and steadily building a women's division, and Sparx would make a fine addition.

AAW on 5/2 has Kingston/Silas III (inside a steel cage!) and the return of Kevin Steen. Get hyped for that too.


----------



## sXeMope

Last Chancery said:


> Sparx tested well in her debut. They're not featuring her on the 4/11 card, at least yet, because it's a SHIMMER weekend. They usually like to get Saraya Knight as much work as possible, so she'll have a match against Athena and Heidi or something fun. Saraya is so great to watch, and she's probably the one female wrestler I will go out of my way to see in person. I think you'll see Seleziya back in AAW before long. They're slowly and steadily building a women's division, and Sparx would make a fine addition.


She's definitely someone I think could really break out this year if she gets working in more places. It's slightly surprising that they aren't using her because she generally rides to shows with Page from what I understand so she would probably be there (Unless there isn't an AIW show around the same time).

---

I finished the Oi4K bonus stories. Nothing wrestling related. Mostly stories that involve Dave Crist banging girls (Notable story is that Madison Rayne once missed a booking because he popped her implant) and stories from childhood fights. I also watched the first two volumes of the Zandig shoot. Not as bad as people said they were. I'm also glad I bought all three at once because the ending to the first one was a terrible way to end. I've spent too much time this weekend watching people talk..

Highspots has released a 3 Disc Steen comp, a 5 Disc Davey comp, and a Cedric Alexander Dream Match comp.


Looking at that 2CW card and saw Cheech. Not really related to anything but does anyone know what happened to Cloudy? Last I remember they broke up at an EVOLVE show but I can't remember if they ever even blew that off.


----------



## Last Chancery

I love the Crists. Coolest dudes to talk to after the shows. Most fun to boo during the shows.


----------



## Rah

2CW's ME stip is basically CMLL trios tag rules done in a singles sphere. Sounds a bit whacky but I'm game for it.


----------



## Concrete

The champ is a "Captain" who wears a sailor's hat, a fur coat, and smokes a fake cigarette. My sole desire for the entire event is him having some insanely overblown entrance such as a long fur coat with sailor's carrying its train or coming to the ring on a tiny boat. 

EDIT: Also that match has got a lot of WEIRD in side of it. Not a bad weird just a lot of moving parts. I don't remember the last time Castle won a match despite being a fan of the guy(probably my favorite dude in there). Isys JUST lost the belt and it makes sense for him to go for it but I also don't want him with it cause he's not real good.... Gregory Iron has been in 2CW twice, won neither match, but he also hasn't gotten pinned I guess. Delaney is a guy people either like or don't. I tend like him except for his finisher cause it looks SO awkward. Ummm and the last man is Dick "'Merica's Finest Son" Justice. Dude is super over even if he is just a comedy chubster character.

EDIT X2:2CW also just announced that in CUSE(!) Tajiri and Whipwreck would be going against OI4K.


----------



## heyman deciple

Just ordered the first three house of hardcore shows and the first two dragon gate USA shows; open the historic gate and open the untouchable gate.

Thoughts or comments on these shows?


----------



## Groovemachine

First two DGUSA shows are SUPERB. SHINGO/Doi from the first show was a fantastic main event, although I remember being equally impressed by the Chikara 8-man tag. Then Open the Untouchable Gate not only had Danielson/Doi which speaks for itself, we also had Richards/SHINGO, which came at a time when Davey didn't go ridiculously over the top in every match, meaning that this was a well-worked war between two tough guys.

Two stellar shows indeed; I may go and rewatch them at some point soon to see how they hold up.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm a Colin Delaney fan. Need me some more Dalton Castle. Only seen a bit, but I've liked it all.


----------



## sXeMope

heyman deciple said:


> Just ordered the first three house of hardcore shows and the first two dragon gate USA shows; open the historic gate and open the untouchable gate.
> 
> Thoughts or comments on these shows?


Haven't seen HOH 1 or 2 but HOH3 was a good show. Only complaint is that some of the students aren't really ready to be on a platform of this size. That's just my opinion though I'm kind of stubborn to accept new talent. Commentators also went back and forth between names a lot. (ex: Referred to Rosita as Rosita and Thea Trinidad, Victoria as Tara, Victoria, and her real name).


----------



## Certified G

Just got done watching the ICP Kayfabe Commentaries shoot dvd as it's already up on XWT. Definitely not their best YouShoot, but it was enjoyable nontheless. Couple funny stories and such, but nothing wrestling related that most didn't already know I think.

Also since when do they use those green screens on YouShoot's? I haven't watched most of the more recent ones but they never did on the old ones, it was present here though but I wasn't a big fan..


----------



## smitlick

Yeah for a while now they use green screens. Makes them look terribly cheap.


----------



## RKing85

first two Dragon Gate shows are outstanding.

The first show won Observer Show of the Year. Well deserved.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

And I can't find a torrent of them (with seeds) anywhere.


----------



## Platt

SMV sale tomorrow



> Any DVD/mp4 order > $50 will save 25%. Sale will end 3/28 8:30 am est


----------



## Concrete

HayleySabin said:


> I'm a Colin Delaney fan. Need me some more Dalton Castle. Only seen a bit, but I've liked it all.


Castle needs more of spotlight in 2CW. Always a fun guy to watch. I know he gets significant attention in IWC which is swell.


----------



## Obfuscation

Perhaps the booking of him in the main event could be the start of more exposure.(?) Your knowledge of the promotion is much larger than mine, so I could be only hoping for such things w/o it remotely having a chance.


----------



## Concrete

Yeah, they aren't one of the more discussed promotions with lacking sales through Highspots or SMV which I assume would directly affect the odds of it getting on XWT haha.


----------



## Obfuscation

At least some of the terrific Sami Callihan matches made the rounds. :mark:


----------



## Concrete

Ain't that the truth  I miss me some Sami


----------



## Obfuscation

As do I. Hoping for the best no matter what. Always giddy at the idea of seeing Callihan vs Generico again, but having the chance to be done in a completely new setting. One w/more exposure etc, that same ol compliment.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Stardust Genius

The first night of the 16 Carat Gold 2014 has been realeased on vimeo: http://vimeo.com/ondemand/16caratgold2014 The price of 29,99 $ includes all three nights and the whole other stuff like Q&A and the Wrestler vs. Fans soccer match.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Might buy that at some point, as 16 Carat Gold's usually tend to deliver. 


Apparently Willie Mack, David Starr and Rocky Romero were part of WWE's tryout camp recently too. No confirmation for any of them yet.


----------



## Obfuscation

WWE getting ready to LOOK AT IT.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Strong was there too and apparently he made the biggest impression with not only his ring work but also his *mic skills*. I don't even know.


----------



## Last Chancery

Strong is marketable, has a good look, obviously great in the ring. Mic skills will be fine if he's limited and doesn't try to do a character. As himself, he is smart and full of frat boy energy, and I'm sure some of that rubbed off in his tryout.


----------



## sXeMope

Roddy has always looked incredibly bland to me. Not that he has a bad look in the ring, but if you stick him in a shirt and jeans you'd never tell he was a wrestler.

I noticed that Highspots has a Diva Diaries shoot with Allysin Kay set to release. Looking forward to that. Kay is one of the few womens wrestlers that I'd go out of my way to see.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

HayleySabin said:


> WWE getting ready to LOOK AT IT.


Let's hope so. 

Speaking of David Starr, and I don't know if this is true or not, but he apparently has a role in the upcoming Darren Aronofsky film Noah.


----------



## FITZ

HayleySabin said:


> WWE getting ready to LOOK AT IT.


I feel like it's eventually going to happen. Maybe not after this tryout but eventually.


----------



## hgr423

sXeMope said:


> Roddy has always looked incredibly bland to me. Not that he has a bad look in the ring, but if you stick him in a shirt and jeans you'd never tell he was a wrestler.


I like Roddy in the ring a lot. He makes every opponent look better than they are and every match he's in has something interesting in it.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH Raising The Bar Night 2 Review:

Michael Elgin vs. Tyson Dux – **3/4
Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer vs. Adrenaline RUSH – **1/2
The Briscoes vs. Outlaw Inc. (No DQ match) – **
Silas Young vs. Matt Taven – **1/4
Kevin Steen vs. Cedric Alexander – ***3/4
reDRagon(c) vs. The Young Bucks (World Tag Team Championship) – ****
Adam Cole(c) vs. Chris Hero (Ringmasters Challenge for the ROH World Title) – ***1/4

The first half was pretty vanilla and that Briscoes/Outlaw match sucked. The second half was really, really good. Alexander/Steen was tons of fun and I loved YB/reDRagon. ME was really good but the last 5 minutes and the Sudden Death were underwhelming.


----------



## Pablo Escobar

If anyone has any 2013/14 ROH DVDs they are looking to sell, please PM me. Would prefer to buy in lots. 

Thanks


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> Roddy has always looked incredibly bland to me. Not that he has a bad look in the ring, but if you stick him in a shirt and jeans you'd never tell he was a wrestler.


What does a wrestler look like?



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Let's hope so.
> 
> Speaking of David Starr, and I don't know if this is true or not, but he apparently has a role in the upcoming Darren Aronofsky film Noah.


*Noah* looks like total crap, but for the Starr cameo, I'm willing to put up w/it.


----------



## smitlick

*AIW Gleaming The Cube*

1. Tim Donst vs Josh Prohibition
**

2. Mark Andrews vs Pete Dunne
**3/4

3. Josh Alexander vs Mr Touchdown
***

4. The Batiri vs #NIXON
**1/2

5. Ethan Page vs Colin Delaney vs Michael Hutter vs Eric Ryan
***

6. Louis Lyndon vs Flip Kendrick vs Josh Alexander vs Matt Cross vs Andrew Everett
***1/2​


----------



## Lane

Be on the look out for Trevor Lee on Mystery Vortex. He's remarkable and heard he killed it.


----------



## RKing85

so bummed the DG guys aren't coming over for Mania weekend. DG USA released the line-ups for this weekend. While they should still be solid, obviously not what they could be with a little Japanese flavor thrown in.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kind of the norm for most current DGUSA cards, when you think about it. Shows earlier this year only had one guy from the Japan roster actually work the shows; Yosuke Santa Maria iirc.


----------



## Chismo

I think the Japanese office has given up on Gabe, it's just a matter of time before they pull the plug to stop Gabe from tainting the promotion's name and rep.


----------



## Groovemachine

To make up for it, Gabe's booked Low Ki vs Trent Baretta and Low Ki vs Johnny Gargano, which could be good if Low Ki brings his working boots. Hero vs Masato Tanaka could go either way and be a ridiculous strike fest or something totally awesome. And the Friday card has Ricochet/Gargano. It's definitely a shame there's no DG talent but the cards don't look too bad in my opinion. I'm probably more excited about their cards than ROH.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tanaka is showing up? JOY.

Low Ki. Jesus. He's gonna beat out Terry Funk in the retire/not retired department at this rate.


----------



## KingCrash

Ricochet/Gargano was always going to be great but I don't know if the card shuffling would make me choose DGUSA over ROH or the HOF ceremony. Also have to love Gabe for shutting down any refund talk as fast as possible.


----------



## FITZ

I'm just glad I didn't spend like $75 for a front row ticket (it might even be more). The card does look good enough on Friday to warrant going to for a cheap price. Gabe is at least trying to make the cards as good as possible given the talent that is available on such short notice. 

Also I wonder if Bad Influence and Chris Hero will pass each other on the road as they are driving from one venue to the other. Actually there are going to be a good amount of guys that are going to be on both Wrestlecon and DGUSA on the same night. It just makes me think how stupid it is for there to be two different shows.


----------



## Groovemachine

You know what, Gabe missed a massive trick today. He should have just said fuck it and announced Low Ki vs Samoa Joe for this weekend as a big ol' April Fool's prank. I mean, people are pissed off anyway, it wouldn't have done any further harm and I would have LOL'd my manboobs off.


----------



## Even Flow

Bad Influence are also going to be on the Saturday DGUSA show, for the live crowd only.


----------



## Even Flow

For anyone interested, I just purchased The Kevin Steen Show with Matt Hardy from Highspots. 

It's downloading now & will be up later sometime.


----------



## Peter Carroll

Entire Styles vs. Elgin match released on a deluxe edition of the 12th Anniversary DVD.


----------



## KingCrash

Groovemachine said:


> You know what, Gabe missed a massive trick today. He should have just said fuck it and announced Low Ki vs Samoa Joe for this weekend as a big ol' April Fool's prank. I mean, people are pissed off anyway, it wouldn't have done any further harm and I would have LOL'd my manboobs off.


Except everyone knows where Gabe's going to be this weekend and New Orleans is famous for its graveyards.


----------



## sXeMope

Feinstein has a week long 20% off Everything sale. Definitely gonna grab some things I've wanted for a while. I didn't bother with an order for SMVs sale. Banking on the recent AIW shows and the AAW Anniversary Show to be out by their next sale.


----------



## Concrete

The TBA for the Chris Hero, Roderick Strong trio has ended up being Masato Tanaka. So there is that.


----------



## FITZ

There is a 100% chance that team will lose because Hero and Tanaka are booked for Wrestlecon that same night.


----------



## RKing85

so what iPPV's are people getting this weekend? I think because of a stupid busy weekend I'm only going to be able to get the Friday night DG USA one.


----------



## Even Flow

Just bought Old School with Kevin Sullivan from Highspots.

Downloading now and will be up soon hopefully for people interested.


----------



## Platt

sXeMope said:


> Feinstein has a week long 20% off Everything sale. Definitely gonna grab some things I've wanted for a while. I didn't bother with an order for SMVs sale. Banking on the recent AIW shows and the AAW Anniversary Show to be out by their next sale.


Not the best of sales, but I had quite a bit on my list so I took advantage anyway.



Even Flow said:


> Just bought Old School with Kevin Sullivan from Highspots.
> 
> Downloading now and will be up soon hopefully for people interested.


2 in 2 days you're spoiling us


----------



## Even Flow

I'm bored 

Plus, at least you can buy & download shoots from Highspots, unlike RF.


----------



## KingCrash

RKing85 said:


> so what iPPV's are people getting this weekend? I think because of a stupid busy weekend I'm only going to be able to get the Friday night DG USA one.


That might have been the only one I would have gotten but I work Friday so I'll miss it and if I'm home Saturday I'll choose the HOF ceremony over Mercury Rising. Is WrestleCon streaming anything this year?


----------



## RKing85

wrestlecon is only the one show on Saturday night and I have heard nothing about it streaming or ippv


----------



## RPOED

Even Flow said:


> I'm bored
> 
> Plus, at least you can buy & download shoots from Highspots, unlike RF.


Yea surprised RF haven't made downloads available by now, would have downloaded some shoots from there if they had.
Highspots shoots have been the best standard recently imo.


----------



## Cactus

*Evolve 25*

*Trent Barreta vs Anthony Nese*
Nothing stood out as exceptionally excellent and it had a number of flaws you can come to expect from the spotty indy style, but the match went nearly 25 minutes and was consistently entertaining the entire time which in itself is quite impressing. 
*****

*Chuck Taylor vs Uhaa Nation vs Caleb Konley vs Jon Davis vs Lince Dorado
**1/4*

*Chris Hero vs Ricochet*
This delivered as expected. It's the veteran versus the youngster and both Hero and Ricochet played their roles very well. Hero dishes out a stiff beating and Ricochet sells it beautifully. 
****3/4*

*Johnny Gargano & The Bravado Brothers vs Rich Swann & The Young Bucks*
Nothing really here outside of the finishing stretch, but what a hell of a finishing stretch it was. 
****1/4*

*AR Fox vs Davey Richards *
Not a fan of either guy, so I wasn't looking forward to this. Davey's Davey and while AR Fox has some fantastic aerial ability and he's not afraid to get hit hard, he lacks in about every other area. Fundamentally flawed, but somewhat entertaining. This was exactly as I expected.
***1/2*

​


----------



## Lane

Wrestlecon will NOT be an ippv this year.


----------



## Obfuscation

Only WrestleCon comment I'm here to make is Kaiju: Big Battel having the greatest poster for a wrestling show in the history of mankind.


----------



## FenceMan

There is legit about 50-75 people live at Evolve 28...thought would draw better?


----------



## Concrete

Guys, the match I'm looking forward to 2nd all weekend is an AR Fox match. I don't know what is happening to me. But him vs Mr.A could be NUTTY AS FUDGE!


----------



## Obfuscation

Sometimes you need the guilty pleasures of life.


----------



## Concrete

All I know is Appollyon or whatever is a flying fat guy who can take some stupid bumps and Fox is a flying skinny guy who does stupid things but also does stupid things right on his noggin. This pleasure is so guilty.


----------



## Obfuscation

I've seen a little from Apollyon. He seemed fun. You may have a point here.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

EVOLVE 28...

Somehow, someway Gabe finds a way to top Delirious' awful booking.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

MTheBehemoth said:


> EVOLVE 28...
> 
> Somehow, someway Gabe finds a way to top Delirious' awful booking.


Agreed. Brutal show not only in terms of length of the show, but as you said, the booking was atrocious and makes ROH look like NJPW 2013 in terms of proper booking.

Fox/Caleb was at least a good match. Fox was on offense mostly, so he kept it very energetic and the crowd was highly into him and Caleb wasn't the usual boring/dull Caleb and was actually trying. Probably the best singles I have seen him have personally. Horrendous ending that kept it from reaching for the stars. 

Gulak/Biff was pretty good. Crowd didn't buy the ending at all and really wanted Gulak to win. Still a good match despite being below their match in September. 

Everything else, particularly the last three matches, were so hollow. Hero/Trent particularly was a massive disappointment. Hero has been very off since returning to the indies (although I liked him and Fox a good bit from DG in NY in February), but this match was long for the sake of being long and had almost nothing interesting going for it until one nifty cravate reversal of a roll-up near the 20 minute mark of the 30 minutes that the match lasted. Then the overbooking happened and completely killed the match dead for me. I actually wanted to see this match based on Trent being rather good on the indies and thinking it would be a good way to showcase how WWE missed the boat on the two of them, but after this match, I can safely say that I never need to see those two wrestle again.

Tag title match was also really bad. The Bravados reign has been a total DUD and it is unfortunate that Gabe has booked them like such trash. Green Ant also falls in that category who went from being cheered at the beginning to completely turned on by the end. Granted Maxwell is highly entertaining, but Green Ant deserved an opponent more capable of showing how good of a wrestler he can really be. 

Bad way to start off Wrestlemania weekend to say the least.

EDIT: As far as crowd attendance goes, the show sold out the three rows on the stage so that is about 180 people between all three sides then they seemed to have about 100-200 in GA from what I could tell.


----------



## Chismo

>


All I have to say this is hands down the greatest sig on WF. Ever.


----------



## RKing85

didn't see last night's EVOLVE show, but reading the recap over at pwponderings, they were not happy with the show. Hopefully the DG USA shows are better cause those are the two I'm actually ordering on iPPV.


----------



## KingCrash

From recaps in a couple of places it seems like the EVOLVE show bombed besides the opener and depending on who you ask Hero/Trent or Ricochet/Nese. Didn't expect anything from Bravados/Gentlemen's Club since their first two matches were terrible, interference was practically a given and The Bravados have regressed since the match with the Bucks. I may still take a peak to see a good Caleb Konley match but hopefully Gabe got all that crap out of his system for the next two nights, and especially for Ricochet/Gargano.


----------



## sXeMope

Colt Cabana released Wrestling Road Diaries 2 on his site. Picking up a copy. Really enjoyed the first one.


----------



## RKing85

I too already ordered my copy of Road Diaries 2.

To the surprize of nobody, DG USA start has been pushed back 20 minutes. Although 20 minutes for an indy show isn't too bad sadly.


----------



## smitlick

Lmao should Gabe just give up on EVOLVE


----------



## RKing85

lol at Fred Flintstone being in attendence.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Spoiler: Ultimate Gate 2014



Congratz to Ricochet. 

DG will probably unify the belts/kill DGUSA.


----------



## Concrete

Spoiler yourself mate cause that isn't even close haha


----------



## Chismo

I'm reading the 411mania DGUSA review for the last night's show:



> But then, Larry Dallas came out and brought Teddy Hart and his cat with him. This happened.


:becks


----------



## Rah

Spoiler: It gets better



Teddy attacked Fox *and then moonsaulted*. Mr. A. Dallas, Hart and the cat celebrated. Get this, the match then continued after all of that bullshit.




I guess TNA finally found competition, in terms of wasting money on "talent" that should never grace a wrestling ring and booking fiascos.


----------



## RKing85

No spoilers, but yesterday's DG show was a show that had a lot of unneccesary overbooking which is sadly becomming the norm for DG USA/Evolve.

The last two matches were both excellent and you should go out of your way too see.


----------



## sXeMope

Rah said:


> Spoiler: It gets better
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy attacked Fox *and then moonsaulted*. Mr. A. Dallas, Hart and the cat celebrated. Get this, the match then continued after all of that bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess TNA finally found competition, in terms of wasting money on "talent" that should never grace a wrestling ring and booking fiascos.





Spoiler: Gabe



I bet this board is gonna love the Teddy Hart/AR Fox match that Gabe seems to possibly be building towards


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> Spoiler: Gabe
> 
> 
> 
> I bet this board is gonna love the Teddy Hart/AR Fox match that Gabe seems to possibly be building towards





Spoiler: Gabe's idea



That's like a potential Kurt Angle/Davey Richards match - a once in a lifetime car crash match that you couldn't turn away from no matter how absurd it got.



Anyone see A Wrestling Odyssey and Thatcher/Gulak? Heard it was better than the FIP match and that one was pretty good.


----------



## Lane

Gulak vs Thatcher was a technical clinic with great psychology and storytelling.


----------



## morgan521

yeah


----------



## Rah

Any way of watching either?


----------



## Even Flow

Sounds like the first half of DGUSA last night bombed, but vastly improved after intermission.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

The 2nd half was pretty great,tbh. 2 ****+ matches,


Spoiler: and



the end of Gargano's awful title run and Ki putting Trent over clean.


----------



## RKing85

It's the DG USA roster and 6-man tags tonight so it can't be bad, but I will be sad that there are no Japanese guys in it and these won't be near as good as previous years.


----------



## Concrete

*Rah* your sig is killing it. That's all I really wanted to say. That and I want Gulak vs Thatcher. Oh, and sensible booking.

EDIT: You changed it as soon as I make that comment. I see how it is.


----------



## RKing85

Great start to Mercury Rising.

Hero/Tanaka/Strong against Swann/Ricochet/Fox.

They went 30 minutes.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

RKing85 said:


> Great start to Mercury Rising.
> 
> Hero/Tanaka/Strong against Swann/Ricochet/Fox.
> 
> They went 30 minutes.


And then the show took a nosedive.


----------



## KingCrash

Did they actually chant Fire Russo? And....



Spoiler: Gabe Insanity



Did they really put the Bravado Brothers of all people vs. Bad Influence?


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

Fire Russo/This Is Stupid/What's Going on for the Chuck Taylor match as well as "Save the show" chants for Ki/Gargano at the beginning.

EDIT:


Spoiler: Guess what?



They did not save the show.


----------



## Rah

Concrete said:


> *Rah* your sig is killing it. That's all I really wanted to say. That and I want Gulak vs Thatcher. Oh, and sensible booking.
> 
> EDIT: You changed it as soon as I make that comment. I see how it is.


I'm using Signavatar, as it seems to be the only way to have a rotating sig (and transparent background :side. Ideally, I want each image saved to that post but the website sucks and randomly chooses each time its loaded. I have a wild guess who you saw... HECHICERO!


----------



## Concrete

I had no idea that was a thing...and you know it!


----------



## sXeMope

MTheBehemoth said:


> The 2nd half was pretty great,tbh. 2 ****+ matches,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: and
> 
> 
> 
> the end of Gargano's awful title run and Ki putting Trent over clean.





Spoiler: DGUSA



Would it be fair to say that the only reason Gargano had such a long title reign was because Vince kept signing everyone Gabe was building up to take it from him? He built up Callihan and it really looked like he could have took it at Evolve 18 but that's when all the WWE stuff got serious. Same with Samuray Del Sol (Also, fuck whoever made the call to have Gargano unmask Del Sol. Really shitty move IMO. Put Gargano over as a heel but looks stupid from the standpoint of SDS being heavily Lucha influenced and how unmasking the opponent is regarded in Lucha). I feel like there were rumblings of Ricochet being looked at by WWE as well but I guess it didn't work out.

Personally I've kind of soured on Gargano over the years. It's not that I don't like him, he's just become bland to me. I know what to expect and whatnot. He doesn't have the same flare he had when he was the kid in the scrunchie on the pre-shows IMO.



Part of me feels bad for Gabe. He seems like a super nice guy and tries his hardest to deliver a good show and it sounds like nothing really clicked this weekend.


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> Spoiler: DGUSA
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be fair to say that the only reason Gargano had such a long title reign was because Vince kept signing everyone Gabe was building up to take it from him? He built up Callihan and it really looked like he could have took it at Evolve 18 but that's when all the WWE stuff got serious. Same with Samuray Del Sol (Also, fuck whoever made the call to have Gargano unmask Del Sol. Really shitty move IMO. Put Gargano over as a heel but looks stupid from the standpoint of SDS being heavily Lucha influenced and how unmasking the opponent is regarded in Lucha). I feel like there were rumblings of Ricochet being looked at by WWE as well but I guess it didn't work out.
> 
> Personally I've kind of soured on Gargano over the years. It's not that I don't like him, he's just become bland to me. I know what to expect and whatnot. He doesn't have the same flare he had when he was the kid in the scrunchie on the pre-shows IMO.





Spoiler: DGUSA



For awhile it looked like CIMA was going to be the one to take the title off Gargano and bring the story since DGUSA began full circle but with the heel turn, the DG guys coming less often that was off the table and then it was clear Gargano's reign was just being dragged along until Ricochet could take it. Still like Gargano and he's had some great defenses but the heel turn/booking dragged some of the matches down a notch or two. Nothing like The Bravados, EVOLVE 19, The Scene or apparently Teddy Hart but it did hurt.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, the "This is Stupid" chants at the Teddy Hart thing summed up everyone's thoughts perfectly. The crowd never recovered from him.

Opener should have been the main event, but obviously it couldn't be because some of the guys had to get over to Wrestlecon. I had it at 4 stars and everything else was **3/4 and below


----------



## Even Flow

Gabe did a Kevin Steen Show earlier today, according to his twitter account.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2013 Night 1*

1. Kevin Steen vs Chuck Taylor
***1/2

2. Tommaso Ciampa vs Brian Cage
***1/2

3. Johnny Gargano vs Willie Mack
***1/4

4. AR Fox vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

5. Drake Younger vs Joey Ryan
**3/4

6. ACH vs Anthony Nese
***

7. Kyle O'Reilly vs Trent?
***3/4

8. Michael Elgin vs Rich Swann
***1/2

9. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans & TJ Perkins
***3/4


*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2013 Night 2*

1. Drake Younger vs Brian Cage
**3/4

2. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen
***3/4

3. Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong
***1/4

4. ACH vs Kyle O'Reilly
****

5. B-Boy, Willie Mack & Tommaso Ciampa vs Best Friends
***1/4

6. Johnny Gargano vs Michael Elgin
****

7. Drake Younger vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/2

8. Adam Cole & The Young Bucks vs Candice LeRae, AR Fox & Rich Swann
****1/4

9. Kyle O'Reilly vs Michael Elgin
***3/4​


----------



## RKing85

I've said it before and I'll say it again about that Gargano/Steen match. I didn't give it 5 stars (I went ****), but I had more fun watching that match than I have watching some matches that I have given 5 stars too.


----------



## Last Chancery

Sat next to Kevin Steen at WrestleMania. It was hilarious. He watches the matches very focused, rarely marks out or even smiles, though he nearly shat himself when Cesaro won the trophy. He also marked hard for Austin.

T'was a strange experience for a mark. Even stranger was he recognized me. And I'm from Chicago. Laff.


----------



## smitlick

Last Chancery said:


> Sat next to Kevin Steen at WrestleMania. It was hilarious. He watches the matches very focused, rarely marks out or even smiles, though he nearly shat himself when Cesaro won the trophy. He also marked hard for Austin.
> 
> T'was a strange experience for a mark. Even stranger was he recognized me. And I'm from Chicago. Laff.


Was he by himself or with others?


----------



## sXeMope

Gargano and Cliff Compton also have Steen Shows recorded according to Kevin on Twitter. There was a live one as well but he didn't say who. I'm really gonna miss these things if WWE signs him.


----------



## Last Chancery

smitlick said:


> Was he by himself or with others?


Alone. He was texting a lot, didn't bother to look over at who. Tried to respect his privacy best I could.


----------



## Even Flow

Anyone checked out Steen's twitter and seen his messages with DJ Hyde?


----------



## Chismo

> @FightSteenFight you got joke's. Your next shirt will say joke Steen joke on it cause it all you can do. Yes sarcasm


:lmao


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Just pre-ordered CHIKARA's You Only Live Twice. :mark: Gonna be the first live iPPV I'll watch.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Even Flow said:


> Anyone checked out Steen's twitter and seen his messages with DJ Hyde?


Just did. Pretty funny from an outsider's perspective. I wonder what Hyde did over the weekend to have Steen call him out.


----------



## Lane

Here's a preview vid from the last AIW show (Contains spoilers)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jqg3hLFP6f0


----------



## FITZ

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Just did. Pretty funny from an outsider's perspective. I wonder what Hyde did over the weekend to have Steen call him out.


Well Hyde was in the main event at Wrestlecon instead of Steen and Tanaka which was probably what everyone really wanted to see. Also Hyde's match was beyond terrible. My friend who has been to quite a few indy shows and a bunch of WWE shows said it was the worst thing he ever saw. Like the match was just terrible. Freight Train at the Highspots table was the most over in the match and was getting chants because after the match $5 Wrestling would start. Masada literally just stormed out of the ring once the match was over. I felt bad for him because he was taking some pretty serious bumps but it just wasn't working. The match was terrible and the fans gave the match terrible reaction. It really left me with a sour taste in my mouth and it really made me wonder why it was the main event instead of Steen/Tanaka.

The rest of the show was pretty fun though. The first half was just a blast and Steen/Tanaka delivered as well. Gulak/Elgin/Hero was also just really flat. I think this was an 11 match show and it should have jut ended at 9 when Steen/Tanaka was over.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Even Flow

It's back :mark:


----------



## Groovemachine

The Twitter war between Kevin Steen and DJ Hyde is still going strong. It's bringing me so much joy.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*So? What is the Smart Mark Video Experience Like?*

I ordered one DVD from there. It got here on time. Pretty cool. 

There's not a lot of info on the site though. It's kind of minimalist. 

I've read the FAQs on there and I've sent them an email regarding my questions. But I thought it would be worth knowing what you guys think about their service. 

Specifically I'm going to pre order the upcoming Chikara show. I also wanna order a Hoodslam and AAW show. Especially AAW. 

There's some conflicting info about downloads. Supposedly they don't allow you to do that, but at the same time there's a download section under "My Account," where I understand all the videos I order will appear...

So you guys ever turn something you order on there into a DVD? Because I would like to invite folk over to watch the iPPV but don't want us all huddled around a computer. Haha. 

Besides that ... I would like to keep all those orders with me. I would wanna hang on to 'em if Smart Mark ever went out of business. Maybe save the video in some kind of digital form. 

It's a cool service, just don't know much about it. Any promotions or products on there you guys recommend?


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: So? What is the Smart Mark Video Experience Like?*

Fantastic service overall. Probably the best shipping overall. Quick and cheap. I can get up to 11 DVDs shipped to me for $20. Overall those guys do amazing work. Of everyone I've ordered from, they're the only ones who've always gotten everything right. Worst problem I had was some cases being damaged but that was most likely in-transit because you know those Postal workers aren't too careful with your stuff.

They allow downloads if you buy the mp4 versions of the shows. When you buy them you can go to the "Download" section under your account and right click the download arrow and save it. By the looks of it, the Chikara show is on SMVOD so if you want to download it you'll have to buy the MP4 when it's released. Maybe a browser extension or video downloading program may be able to rip the stream for you though. I know it worked for me a while ago when I bought Fridays With Ego, but they could have upgraded their system since then and it may no longer work.

Your last point is the reason why I'm so hesitant to get into the whole digital gimmick. Realistically the chances of SMV (Or Highspots or RF for that matter) ever shutting down are slim, but I still feel safer with a physical copy. If I have something digitally I always make it into a DVD and burn it. More convenient for me personally though I could understand why some people prefer it. I've got a good 500-600 DVDs at least and they take up a lot of space.


----------



## Concrete

This is the Press Release from 2CW for LOTE9. People should totally watch it and stuff 



2CW said:


> 2CW Presents “Living on the Edge 9” LIVE STREAMING EVENT for only $9.99 USD on Friday, April 18, 2013 at 8:00 p.m. EST(USA) with AJ Styles VS. Johnny Gargano; Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck VS. AR Fox & Rich Swann; Kevin Steen VS. Alex Shelley; Matt Hardy VS. “Juggernaut” Jason Axe and so much more!!!!!
> 
> Squared Circle Wrestling is PROUD to announce it’s first paid IPPV Streaming Event on Friday, April 18, 2014 at 8:00 p.m. EST (USA). After two hugely successful FREE IPPV’s last year, Living on the Edge 8 which had 7,100 unique ip’s watching live from around the world, and 2CW’s 99 Problems which had 9,400 unique ip’s watching live from around the world … 2CW now presents it’s first Internet Pay Per View. Unlike all the other wrestling companies, 2CW’s first two FREE IPPV’s were seamless with no technical issues at all!!!! The LIVE STREAMING EVENT will be available for $9.99 USD (you can pay via Paypal and/or use all major credit cards). The show will be available at http://www.livesportsvideo.com/2cw , http://ippv.2cw.com or http://www.2cw.com . The show will take place in Watertown, New York at the Fairgrounds Arena where we expect over 1,000 fans in attendance! Tickets to be there live are available at http://store.2cw.com. The show is a who’s who of Independent Wrestling. FULL EVENT INFORMATION CAN BE FOUND HERE: http://boards.2cwwrestling.com/topic/5356882/1/
> 
> Local TV Spot: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JM2RwvI2T_0
> 
> AJ Styles Speaks about his match with Johnny Gargano:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0HUMGNX9kc
> 
> Matt Hardy talks about match w/ Jason Axe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBcJuvmrVZo
> 
> Tajiri speaks bout coming back to US: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OapHXFuIsIc
> 
> Matches include:
> 
> Card for Watertown, New York 4.18.2014
> 
> MAIN EVENT: FOR THE 2CW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP: CAPTAINS MATCH: ELIMINATION AND/OR FIRST TO PIN THE CHAMPION
> Capt. Nick Ando, 2CW Heavyweight Champion VS. Isys Ephex VS. Colin Delaney VS. Dalton Castle VS. Gregory Iron VS. Dick Justice
> 
> FIRST TIME EVER:
> AJ Styles VS. Johnny Gargano
> 
> TAG TEAM ATTRACTION:
> Unholy Alliance (Tajiri & Mikey Whipwreck) VS. AR FOX & Rich Swann
> 
> FIRST TIME EVER:
> Matt Hardy VS. "Juggernaut" Jason Axe
> 
> ONE ON ONE:
> Kevin Steen VS. Alex Shelley
> 
> FOR THE 2CW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP: GLADIATOR RULES (FANS IN TOGAS BRING THE WEAPONS):
> Punisher VanSlyke & Kevin "The Man" Graham, 2CW Tag Team Champions VS. CK (Sean Carr & Kage), Challengers
> 
> ONE ON ONE:
> Jay Freddie VS. Rionne Fujiwara
> 
> ONE ON ONE:
> Yusuke Kodama VS. Cheech
> 
> SIX MAN TAG TEAM ACTION:
> ZSIII & Electric Dream Machine ("Studly" Steve McKenzie & Guero Loco) VS. Bin Hamin, Eric Mohammed Timmins & Pete "Dirty Bomb" Order


----------



## Lane

Everything up until that main event looks great.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> Everything up until that main event looks great.


You're a big fan of Bin Hamin I see


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: So? What is the Smart Mark Video Experience Like?*



sXeMope said:


> Fantastic service overall. Probably the best shipping overall. Quick and cheap. I can get up to 11 DVDs shipped to me for $20. Overall those guys do amazing work. Of everyone I've ordered from, they're the only ones who've always gotten everything right. Worst problem I had was some cases being damaged but that was most likely in-transit because you know those Postal workers aren't too careful with your stuff.
> 
> They allow downloads if you buy the mp4 versions of the shows. When you buy them you can go to the "Download" section under your account and right click the download arrow and save it. By the looks of it, the Chikara show is on SMVOD so if you want to download it you'll have to buy the MP4 when it's released. Maybe a browser extension or video downloading program may be able to rip the stream for you though. I know it worked for me a while ago when I bought Fridays With Ego, but they could have upgraded their system since then and it may no longer work.
> 
> Your last point is the reason why I'm so hesitant to get into the whole digital gimmick. Realistically the chances of SMV (Or Highspots or RF for that matter) ever shutting down are slim, but I still feel safer with a physical copy. If I have something digitally I always make it into a DVD and burn it. More convenient for me personally though I could understand why some people prefer it. I've got a good 500-600 DVDs at least and they take up a lot of space.


Yeah, it's a space saver. YOu could always go to drop bo or something right? store all that stuff digitally on the cloud? But then ... there's the possibility of the cloud company going out of business. Haha. 

This is a weird situation for me. Don't wana get the show too late. don't wanna get it spoiled for me. 

But on the other hand there's no way to get it on my TV so that kind of sucks. I'l probably just buy Hoodslam first, see how the experiance is. See what I can do with the Mp4.


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: So? What is the Smart Mark Video Experience Like?*



RoosterSmith said:


> Yeah, it's a space saver. YOu could always go to drop bo or something right? store all that stuff digitally on the cloud? But then ... there's the possibility of the cloud company going out of business. Haha.
> 
> This is a weird situation for me. Don't wana get the show too late. don't wanna get it spoiled for me.
> 
> But on the other hand there's no way to get it on my TV so that kind of sucks. I'l probably just buy Hoodslam first, see how the experiance is. See what I can do with the Mp4.


If you have an Xbox or PS3 (And presumably an Xbox One or PS4) you could always put the file on a Flash Drive and play it on your game console. Could probably just burn the MP4 file to a disc and play it as well. Making it into a DVD yourself is always an option too but that's a little more time consuming, especially if you want chapters and a menu and whatnot.


----------



## EmbassyForever

FutureOfHonor ‏@FutureOfHonor 9 min
6-Man Tag Team Action on 4/18... Vinny Marseglia/Nick Blackwell/Jimmy Nutts vs. Sam Shields/*Tim Donst*/Ken Phoenix...the card is complete!

Really cool.


----------



## Groovemachine

Really intrigued to see other people's reviews and opinions for Ladder War V at SCOH8. They took SO MANY unprotected chair shots to the head; both guys repeatedly did the Sabu 'chair throw to the face', and it started to get a bit uncomfortable after a while. Jay Briscoe took two consecutive ladder shots to the head, completely unprotected, which busted him open badly. Commentary was terrific; they talked about all the wrestlers getting tested prior to this weekend, and Corino in particular played up the idea that although ROH is all about sportsmanship and healthy competition, sometimes you need this level of violence. But once the blood started pouring from Jay's head, you could tell Nigel was not happy.

To be honest, I think they also chose the wrong 'story' for the match. OK, Jay Briscoe doesn't like Cole at this point, but the whole feud has been about Briscoe proving that he's the real world champ. If that's the case, wouldn't you be trying to go for the belt at any given opportunity? He had so many chances where he was alone in the ring, but instead chose to look around for more ways to inflict harm on Cole, even though Cole was down on the outside. For something like the Steen/Generico feud, that would make sense, as they were more interested in crippling each other, and the title was almost secondary, but here in a feud where it is literally ALL about the belt, it seemed like a big misfire.



Spoiler: Finish



Loved Matt Hardy's interference where he hoisted Cole on his shoulders and climbed the ladder, in a callback to Rhino's spot in TLC II, that was neat. Then it all became a big clusterfuck, and Briscoe was delivering Jay Drillers to everyone who interfered and it was all pretty messy. Also kind of strange to run all that interference and then have a somewhat clean finish, seemed like an anti-climax.



So yeah, I'm really interested to see what others think. It's certainly the most violent match we've seen in ROH in a long while, so some may adore it, but there's a lot of people turned off by the 'crimson mask' these days and the unprotected chair shots (and I mean DOZENS of them) just shouldn't be happening.


----------



## jarrelka

Any good technical wrestling dvds I can check out? I havent been that invested in the indyscene for a few years and would like to get back in it. Companies outside of roh is what im looking for.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Without spoiling anything, how was Best Of The Best for those of you who watched it live? Any matches to look forward to?


Still haven't watched High Stakes. :hmm: It looks so horrible on paper that I have no motivation to even finish it.


----------



## RoosterSmith

*Re: So? What is the Smart Mark Video Experience Like?*



sXeMope said:


> If you have an Xbox or PS3 (And presumably an Xbox One or PS4) you could always put the file on a Flash Drive and play it on your game console. Could probably just burn the MP4 file to a disc and play it as well. Making it into a DVD yourself is always an option too but that's a little more time consuming, especially if you want chapters and a menu and whatnot.


I'M GONNA LEARN TODAY! 

To quote the great wrestling guru, Kevin Hart. 

I don't know if I'm up the technilogical challenge but the DVD might be the best route. 

But that flash drive thing might be just the trick, would not have thought to do that. I have a PS3 I can dust off.


----------



## Lane

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Without spoiling anything, how was Best Of The Best for those of you who watched it live? Any matches to look forward to?
> 
> 
> Still haven't watched High Stakes. :hmm: It looks so horrible on paper that I have no motivation to even finish it.


Good show. Finals were not what i thought they would be do to who were in them. Cool little ladder match, and a shocking return at the start of the show. Very much worth watching.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Lane said:


> Good show. Finals were not what i thought they would be do to who were in them. Cool little ladder match, and a shocking return at the start of the show. Very much worth watching.


Thanks. Need to stay clear of Twitter until I watch the show then.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Can I get a review on Cedric Alexander's dream series DVD? Like ratings for all the matches or can someone just let me know which matches are worth checking out


----------



## Last Chancery

Just came in to say Inner City Machine Guns vs. Brian Cage and Elgin was some of the most cartoon bullshit I've ever seen. Hate/10.


----------



## Rah

Most of the DDT4 card looks terrible, but Cage/Elgin's matches are all mismatched spectacles and, thus, environs they are at their worst in. In what wonderful world does a multiple hope-spot section delivered by jobber-looking, comedy heels work? They shouldn't be getting any offence in or, if they do, in a single, small-burst. Ideally, Machines Vs PPRay should have been a five minute squash of the big guys getting their impressive shit in and decimating their opponents. Not throwing bombs and big-time offence only to continually have PPRay kick out, at each turn. These guys wrestle like WWE 2k14 at its worst.


----------



## Chismo

If anyone's thinking of giving up on watching wrestling, then just check the 4-way from DDT4, that'll do it, it's legit dirt worst match I've ever seen. Fuck Hero for being terrible in it (although the other 3 guys were equally terrible, but I got an opportunity to shit on Hero, and I'm gonna take it), and fuck Dragon for booking that piece of brown shit of a match.


----------



## sXeMope

Sounds like the Jarretts are stinking the indies up already...



Spoiler: Source: Ian Rotten's Facebook (For what it's worth)



So, I will address the 500 lb elephant in the room in full.

Jeff Jarrett was paid half of his money tonight and was told he would get the rest of it in 2 or 3 days as through one way or another, or just plain stupidity, we forgot to get the advance money out of PayPal. I know it sounds incredibly stupid, but it occurred. Am I embarrassed about it? Yes, but a very intoxicated Jeff Jarretts actions to follow would be absolutely ridiculous and uncalled for. INCLUDING knocking the glasses off of John Calvins face, taking said glasses, and for a time period threatening to not give them back and break them. Screaming at numerous people in the dressing room that it was their fault, they were behind it like some paranoid coked out raging idiot. Not saying he WAS coked out, but I will say he was drunk, him and Karen both and I have a locker room full of people that will back me up on it.

Jeff Jarrett will get his money in a couple days as promised, then he can spend it on a defense attorney as I will be going to the sheriffs department to swear a warrant out on him tomorrow for assault on a minor. This was not some wrestling angle or anything of that nature, and he had no right to take it out on anyone else but me. Don't get me wrong, I was wrong. We should have had that taken care of, but Jeffs actions after that along with Karen insisting on going out to the ring to interrupt Drakes speech was absolutely despicable. That is the truth, the whole truth, and nothing but the truth.

====

Ian also said in the comments that Karen was pissed (and supposedly "Drunk as shit" as he put it) at Dreamwave for not putting out her 8x10s and claiming she lost $1500 because of that and demanded that the promoter pay that. Jeff apparently also threatened guys that if they worked for Ian, Jeff wouldn't book them.

G-F-DUB! G-F-DUB! G-F-DUB! G-F-DUB! G-F-DUB!



It's Ian so take it for what it's worth but I don't see why he'd lie in this situation, especially after admitting several times that the initial issue was because of a mistake on his part.


----------



## FITZ

:lmao what a great story. I really like the part about losing $1500 by not having the photos out. I bet she really would have sold 150 8x10s that night...


----------



## Platt

Can't wait for this one :mark:


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sXeMope

TaylorFitz said:


> :lmao what a great story. I really like the part about losing $1500 by not having the photos out. I bet she really would have sold 150 8x10s that night...


Isn't it Karen's responsibility to put her stuff out anyways? From my experience wrestlers have always supplied their own shirts, 8x10s, and whatever else they sell.


----------



## Lane

I remember when the same exact style of matches were happening in PWG last year and everyone was jizzing for it. This place is funny.


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> Isn't it Karen's responsibility to put her stuff out anyways? From my experience wrestlers have always supplied their own shirts, 8x10s, and whatever else they sell.


Usually it is but I don't see Karen putting out her own stuff before the show. Dreamwave's owner is trying to kill that story and saying there was no problems besides the "miscommunication" about the 8x10s. And I'm not saying any 17 year old should be hit or anything but if Ian's account in true I'm not exactly feeling sorry for John Calvin.


----------



## Chismo

Lane said:


> I remember when the *same exact style of matches were happening in PWG last year* and everyone was jizzing for it. This place is funny.


That's a complete and utter bullshit. But hey, you gotta get yourself an easy way out, can't really blame you.


----------



## Lane

Chismo said:


> That's a complete and utter bullshit. But hey, you gotta get yourself an easy way out, can't really blame you.


 Yeah, because the crazy matches everyone raved about last year are so much different than anything that's happened since everyone took a 180 on the product.


----------



## Last Chancery

Chismo said:


> If anyone's thinking of giving up on watching wrestling, then just check the 4-way from DDT4, that'll do it, it's legit dirt worst match I've ever seen. Fuck Hero for being terrible in it (although the other 3 guys were equally terrible, but I got an opportunity to shit on Hero, and I'm gonna take it), and fuck Dragon for booking that piece of brown shit of a match.


THIS.

I swear to God, I thought Machines/Machine Guns was awful, but that four-way made me disbelieve in the God I had recently again found.

It was awful at every turn. There's one point Hero hits Gargano with a Cyclone Kill, covers and gets a two. Then 10 minutes later he hits one, I am supposed to believe he's gonna get the three? These assholes eat head blows for breakfast, and I'm surprised it didn't take a gun shot to win this one. Disgusting.


----------



## Lane

I remember why I left this forum now.


----------



## KingCrash

Groovemachine said:


> So yeah, I'm really interested to see what others think. It's certainly the most violent match we've seen in ROH in a long while, so some may adore it, but there's a lot of people turned off by the 'crimson mask' these days and the unprotected chair shots (and I mean DOZENS of them) just shouldn't be happening.


The blood didn't bother me at all really, I expected something violent considering it's Ladder War and Jay's in it. The chairshots did, especially with Cole already getting a couple of concussions while in ROH. Jay did look like a complete idiot not getting the belts when he was fingertips away but I thought the big failing of the match was getting into the spot/stall cycle some hardcore matches fall into. Didn't think it was the worst match on the show (Which was enjoyable and easier to sit through than either DGUSA show overall) but I liked three or four matches more than it.


----------



## Rah

Lane said:


> Yeah, because the crazy matches everyone raved about last year are so much different than anything that's happened since everyone took a 180 on the product.


Don't remember ever liking a Cage/Elgin team match. Pretty sure I derailed them as utterly useless in their match against Avalon/Reyes, too, last year and it was one of the worst performances I'd seen. Heaven forbid comedy matches become overplayed in others eyes, though, or they change their tastes because PWG's now leveled with a very substandard roster (one they did have before losing certain members). :ziggler2


EDIT: This argument seemingly comes up at almost every turn - whether it's RoH, PWG or against former "darlings" like Steen or American Wolves - and it's largely grating to read. I'm not sure why this becomes a criticism of the poster, at all. Their perspective changes, is that not a normal human action? Do some posters do so to fit in? Perhaps/probably, but I'm almost certain there is a change of opinion because of either:
1) The particular promotion/wrestler having the Dragon Gate Effect, where everything is so flash simply because it's fresh and, once you've seen it a few times, it becomes stale
2) As the poster watches more wrestling, and takes certain criticisms of others into their viewing, they note why the wrestler/promotion isn't as good as it once was thought

You evidently never truly left the forum, if you're still reading, aiming to poster semi-elitism nonce.


----------



## Chismo

Lane said:


> Yeah, because the crazy matches everyone raved about last year are so much different than anything that's happened since everyone took a 180 on the product.


If you think PWG now is no different than PWG one year ago, then I don't know what to say, really. You actually believe this year's DDT4 was just as good as the last year's edition? Or that ASW X was just as good as ASW IX? Major lol. More power to you. Hope you enjoyed those 17 min long Ray Rosas & Pete Avalon openers.

BOLA N2 was the last great show from PWG, if you ask me. Hopefully they turned things around at Mystery Vortex 2.


----------



## seabs

*The Dragon Gate effect is a brilliant term that needs to be used more often. What needs to happen less often however is the moronic "your tastes/opinions" aren't allowed to change over time. *


----------



## FITZ

Over Wrestlemania weekend I realized that indy wrestling is probably better in smaller doses. We went to a Dragon Gate show and Wrestlecon and I think my brother and friend enjoyed the shows more than me because they hadn't seen any of these guys for an entire year. I've seen all of Johnny Gargano's moves but when he would hit his spear through the ropes I would see it coming from a mile away and they would be surprised by it. I had seen all of their big moves before but for them they were surprised every time there was a big move.


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

TaylorFitz said:


> Over Wrestlemania weekend I realized that indy wrestling is probably better in smaller doses. We went to a Dragon Gate show and Wrestlecon and I think my brother and friend enjoyed the shows more than me because they hadn't seen any of these guys for an entire year. I've seen all of Johnny Gargano's moves but when he would hit his spear through the ropes I would see it coming from a mile away and they would be surprised by it. I had seen all of their big moves before but for them they were surprised every time there was a big move.


Oversaturation is definitely a major problem on the indies right now, especially with PWG currently because they are using almost entirely people that you can see in either ROH and DG/EVOLVE.

The last three PWG shows have really not done much for my fandom of them. Between the Adam Cole defenses becoming more bullshit filled than the average Jeff Jarrett title defense in TNA and some matches having no substance to speak of (the ACH DDT4 tag + the four way that has been mentioned), I don't know. BOLA was a bit of a perfect storm, especially Night 2.


----------



## Groovemachine

I feel a big problem is that we've lost a load of the technical guys from the last decade. The Danielsons, the Nigels, the Aries', the Claudios; all those sorts of guys that would wrestle a technically-sound match. Nowadays it seems like it's all about 'being flashy' and most indy matches end up being a string of big impact moves that are kicked out of until someone finally gets pinned. I had big hopes when Hero returned to the indies, but he's blended in with the crowd, doing all that high-impact 'knockout blow' spamming, rather than taking the time to actually tell a story.

I really hope Gabe starts to give Drew Gulak a push, as he's a terrific technical wrestler and with time could really ground some of the other typical indy guys. I'm pretty tempted to buy the Wrestling Odyssey show, as the Gulak/Thatcher British Rules match sounds like a welcome breath of fresh air.


----------



## sXeMope

TaylorFitz said:


> Over Wrestlemania weekend I realized that indy wrestling is probably better in smaller doses. We went to a Dragon Gate show and Wrestlecon and I think my brother and friend enjoyed the shows more than me because they hadn't seen any of these guys for an entire year. I've seen all of Johnny Gargano's moves but when he would hit his spear through the ropes I would see it coming from a mile away and they would be surprised by it. I had seen all of their big moves before but for them they were surprised every time there was a big move.


I see where you're coming from on Gargano. I mentioned here not too long ago that I've kind of become bored of him, and that explanation you gave sums it up perfectly. He's got a lot of cool moves, but after you watch a handful of his matches you can predict them.


----------



## Concrete

Rah comes in with *Dragon Gate Effect* and it is fantastic.

I don't know why the discussion is a one way street. People's opinions change, that should be accepted. Some people like different things so that should be accepted. Cause any time using "LOL" when discussing someone else's opinion is pretty low on the totem pole of decent human behavior. Now lets all be one big happy group of individuals with very little crossover probably accept for an interest in wrestling.


----------



## sharkboy22

Just finished with DDT 4 today and gonna finish up some DG USA stuff. Also have BOTB and some IWA MS show (I guess they're back?) from last month as well.

Anyway, thoughts on DDT 4: Meh. 

1. RockNES Monsters vs Best Friends- Really good opener here but good God Johnny Yuma and Johnny Goodtime have got to be the two most unlikeable wrestlers ever. Still a fun match ***1/4

2. Unbreakable Fucking Machines vs PPRay- Started off fun but look at the names in this match. There's only so long this match can keep anyone's interest. It went on way too long. Rating: Meh

3. Cole Steen Cole vs Candice LeRae and Joey Ryan- The only good thing PWG's booked as of late is this whole Matt Rushmore thing. Candice works her ass off every show and has great chemistry with Cole, Steen and The Young Bucks. A really great showing from all. ***1/2

4. African-American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns- fun spotfest is fun. ***1/2

5. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe- LOL

6. Best Friends vs Cole Steen Cole- another fun match here. They took a different approach by starting off with a brawl before the bell rang. Cause, you know, diversity on a wrestling card isn't so bad. Overall, I enjoyed it. ***

7. Unbreakable Fucking Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns- I skipped it tbh. Again, the Fucking Machines can only hold my interest for so long even if they're in their with amazing talents such as Ricochet and Rich Swann.

8. Chris Hero vs Drake Younger vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Johnny Gargano- Gargano is really over with the crowd. So too is Drake. O' Reilly won BOLA, I keep forgetting that. Chris Hero sucks. This match sucks and is just god awful. This match summarizes everything wrong with indy wrestling. Good God is this match the drizzling shits. It starts off with some bullshit chain wrestling and bogus looking choreographed shit (my guess, it was all Hero's idea). Seriously, the first 10 minutes of this match just screams Chris Hero. Stupid chain wrestling with no rhyme or reason. After the random as fuck chain wrestling and submission holds onto submission holds, the match breaks down into a strike fest and about 10 near falls too many. Shaving off about 10 minutes wouldn't have been a bad idea. 

Rating: LMAOROFLOL Chris Hero fucking sucks and has learned nothing from his time with WWE and insists on doing his brand of garbage wrestling. Has he had a good match since returning on the indies? His match with Cole blew as ASW (and that was before the over booked madness). I heard his match with Roddy was good. Any thoughts on his match with Fox?

9. Best Friends vs Inner City Machine Guns- 20 minutes of wrestling crammed into 10 minutes. Should have taken 10 minutes off the previous match and given it to these two teams. Still, the crowd popped for perhaps the weirdest, least expected team to win. It was fun while it lasted but I can't give it anything more than *.

Overall, DDT 4 had it's moments but what was bad was really, really bad. I don't think there can be any match worse than that 4 way. What made PWG popular in the beginning is causing their downfall now. Guys going out there trying to steal the show was cool at first but fuck there's only so many times in one night I can see a guy get double superkicked. There's only so much times I can hear guys slap their thighs. The problem with PWG shows for the past year or two now is that it feels as if I'm looking at the same match over and over. 

Overall rating: 6/10


----------



## sharkboy22

Lane said:


> I remember when the same exact style of matches were happening in PWG last year and everyone was jizzing for it. This place is funny.


Not the same people bro, well certainly not me. I've been shitting on that style of wrestling since I joined this forum. If you ask me, it took people way too long to notice how horrible it is.

This is a classic case of it looked cool in this match, so everyone started doing it. Problem is when everyone starts doing it, it becomes the norm. When it becomes, it's no longer special. Now it's just fucking annoying. 

I'm glad the day has finally come when I can come into this thread and see others' disapproval for this bullshit style of wrestling that's been plaguing the indies for far too long now. Funny how when I first came on this forum Davey Richards was the shit for doing this style. Then people started realizing he wasn't the shit, he's just shit. Now, thankfully, people are realizing how crappy this same Davey Richards' style is. 

Don't get me wrong, I think the style is cool in short bursts. It's cool seeing a guy get kicked right in the face and kicking out at one. But save that shit for the main event. You can't have nine matches on a card and all nine matches look the same In all nine matches everyone is trading super kicks, everyone is kicking out of 3 finishers. It just doesn't work like that. They're other ways to get over without ruining the art of pro wrestling. 

Also one other thing I'd like to point out is match times. PWG is probably the most guilty of this. But you can't have an opening match going 20 minutes and then the match after go 25. It's too much. Especially when the opening match is Willie Mack and B-Boy vs PPRay. Who the fuck wants to see that go 20 minutes? Or worse yet PPRay and F'n Machines. As one poster pointed out, should have been a 5 minute squash. It's okay to have job guys in a company, you know. Two comedy guys like them shouldn't ever be booked to be a serious threat. 

Just my $0.02. Feel free to (mis)quote me as much as you want.


----------



## Concrete

"Wrestling is dumb and is for dullards"-Completely accurate and in no way misquoted from Sharkboy22


----------



## sXeMope

SMV put out a Best of Tyler Black in AAW

1. 9/10/05 - Tyler Black & Marek Brave vs. Brandon Thomaselli & Josh Abercrombie
2. 12/17/05 - Tyler Black & Marek Brave vs. Robert Ego Anthony & Brad Bradley
3. 3/25/06 - Tyler Black vs. Young vs. Daniels vs. Eric Priest
4. 11/25/06 - Tyler Black vs. Marek Brave Barbed Wire (re-edited with commentary on/off option)
5. 3/10/07 - Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn vs. M-Dogg 20 vs. Marek Brave
6. 6/16/07 - Tyler Black vs. Danny Daniels
7. 9/8/07 - Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness
8. 9/29/07 - Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries
9. 11/24/07 - Tyler Black vs. Danny Daniels
10. 12/15/07 - Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn
11. 1/19/08 - Tyler Black vs. Silas Young
12. 4/5/08 - Tyler Black vs. Marek Brave
13. 5/3/08 - Tyler Black vs. Keith Walker
14. 6/21/08 - Tyler Black vs. Marek Brave
15. 7/12/08 - Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn
16. 10/4/08 - Tyler Black vs. Claudio Castagnoli
17. 11/24/08 - Tyler Black vs. Silas Young
18. 1/24/09 - Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards
19. 5/1/09 - Tyler Black vs. Arik Cannon
20. 1/22/10 - Tyler Black vs. Shane Hollister
21. 2/19/10 - Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Josh Raymond & Christian Able
22. 9/24/10 - Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Josh Raymond & Christian Able

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/aaw-dvd-best-of-tyler-black.html


----------



## Srdjan99

Am I the one who can't stand to watch watch reDRagon matches? Kyle O'Reilly annoys the hell out of me, don't ask me why


----------



## Lane

I can understand peoples views but I still don't get shitting all over something thin still watching it. Makes no sense. I don't watch ROH because I really don't care for it. I'm not going to watch shows from them just for the sake of how awful I could say they are.


----------



## KingCrash

Well I think part of it is thinking just because this company has some bad shows you don't stop watching until you're convinced that what you're watching is the new normal instead of why you watched in the first place and part is some of the guys involved in the matches have done good things so more often than not you'll try and see them.

Also could swear that the AAW Black dvd is a re-release but SMV has had two or three Black comps so I could be wrong.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> I see where you're coming from on Gargano. I mentioned here not too long ago that I've kind of become bored of him, and that explanation you gave sums it up perfectly. He's got a lot of cool moves, but after you watch a handful of his matches you can predict them.


I was just using Gargano as example for something that I could have said about most indy regulars.


----------



## bme

I've definitely been experiencing the Dragon Gate effect for the past 4 years when it comes to DG and Indy wrestling.
I can only enjoyed it as someone else mentioned in small doses, watch a match or two hell even a full show but it'll be a while before i watch it again.

Davey was a favorite of mine now i can't stand um, was hoping he'd go to WWE for the training.
Kyle is indeed annoying i can't get into anything he does.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SmartMarkVideo is having a sale again. Spend $50 or more and you get 25% discount off your orders. Ends tomorrow at 3 pm EST.


That Tyler Black set does look pretty nice.


----------



## Platt

Highspots sale


----------



## sharkboy22

Call me crazy but Mia Yim vs Greg Excellent TLC ***3/4-****


----------



## sXeMope

All the Yim/Excellent matches are generally praised. I've never seen them but they sound like some of the best matches Greg ever had.

Not much of interest in that Highspots sale. A lot of it seems like shit they need to get rid of to free up some warehouse space.

Was hoping that GNO11 and 12 would be out by the next SMV sale. Taking January off seems to have thrown them off. Usually their stuff was released just before a sale started.


----------



## Lane

Everyone needs to watch Yim vs Excellent series. Launched both talents into a new spotlight. Their TLC match was defiantly one of the best CZW matches of that year.


----------



## kanyonkutter

sharkboy22 said:


> Rating: LMAOROFLOL Chris Hero fucking sucks and has learned nothing from his time with WWE and insists on doing his brand of garbage wrestling. Has he had a good match since returning on the indies? His match with Cole blew as ASW (and that was before the over booked madness). I heard his match with Roddy was good. Any thoughts on his match with Fox?


I liked the four way from DDT4 a little but it was too long like most PWG matches. For whatever reason it seems like Hero hasn't had many good matches in the main indies like ROH, PWG and DGUSA/EVOLVE since returning. If you want to search out some good Hero matches since he came back check out these five as I enjoyed all five of them more than any match he has had so far from the above mentioned indies. 

vs. Cedric Alexander - PWX 11/22/13
vs. Trik Davis - IWA-MS 12/6/13
vs. Prince Ali - DREAMWAVE 12/7/13
vs. Bad Bones - wXw 1/18/14
vs. AJ Styles - SMASH 1/26/14


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

I thought Hero/Fox was pretty strong and up to that point the best Hero match I have seen since his return to the indies. I enjoyed the Gargano/Ricochet/Nese singles. None in ROH have been that good to me although he and Styles was pretty good.


----------



## Corey

ROH just posted the first match between Styles & Elgin for free on YouTube if anyone's interested. I was considering watching it myself until I saw the match goes damn near 30 minutes... No thanks.


----------



## Platt

Spoiler: BOTB spoilers


----------



## Last Chancery

I got me and my buddy a front row seat to Dreamwave on 4/25, which I guess is next week. They're announcing the full card tomorrow, and they've already got Hero vs. Matt Cage and Gargano vs. Christian Rose. I have a small inkling my dude Ethan Page will be on this card, as he apparently was in attendance last week, and somehow sold a T-shirt from his car when he wasn't even booked. His announcement would put it over the top for me, since his pedigree for future gainful employment is probably the strongest I have seen in the longest time. I also want to see Markus Crane for some reason? Fuck, man, I don't know. Should be a great show.

AAW is running the night before, and the main event is Silas/Eddie Kingston III, inside a steel cage. The first two matches were blah, and the cage stipulation has rarely played out in AAW's favor, so I don't have high hopes for this one. Someone's probably gonna blade, and it's probably gonna be Kingston. I just expect a lot of stupidity out of this match, so it's hard to be properly excited. They're also doing Steen vs. Jimmy Jacobs, which looks fantastic on paper, so hopefully they get 15 minutes to do their thing. No sprints, as has been known to happen. (Kingston vs. Jimmy ending in like, eight minutes at AAW a couple months back pissed me off so bad.) Those two will compete to see who faces Shane Hollister in a rematch for his AAW Championship. Who gives a shit about that title anymore, anyway? The company's devalued it so damn much by giving every midcard folk hero a title shot instead of throwing main event players at The Shug. Seriously, Arik Cannon twice? Colt Cabana twice? Jimmy Jacobs eight hundred times? The best title match the dude's had was against Prince Ali, and everybody and their brothers knows it, so they should be booking based on chemistry over everything. At this point a Hollister/ACH title match would go further for both man than would anything else they could do. Or, honestly, being real bright and having Shane drop the belt and go back to the overly populated midcard, where he is in other companies and he's killing it. He's had the belt twice and for nine months total. Plenty of defenses. It's time to move on.

And, new paragraph, when will ROH announce the mother f'n card for Global Wars? I still think they're going to mindfuck us and do Okada-Tanahashi on North American soil, just because they can, and now Tana doesn't look weak for losing the match. He's not champion, he could eat an L against one of his own. There's got to be a reason they're doing an ROH vs. ROH main event, and it's not just because Kevin Steen is from Canada. Elgin's from Canada, and he doesn't even have a match announced. (He's also smarter than Steen, and now resides in St. Louis with his hotter, smarter, older wife, who could also pretzel his ass. Smart indy workers live near the watering holes, so to speak.) I actually don't care about the cards, because fuck man, I get to see PHIL ATLAS vs. Okada the night before (sorry, JR!). And probably Tyson goddamn Dux vs. Tanahashi or Nakamura. Border City Wrestling teaming with New Japan Pro Wrestling in the most lopsided clusterfuck of a card ever, and you know it's going to be their best-selling DVD now or ever. I'm going to pull myself aside in like, 20 years, and ask myself what in the goddamn fuck I was doing at that show. This is like WWE touring Japan officially, and Bryan, Cena, Orton, The Shield and one other dude stopped at some small indy, just for shits and giggles. Couple hundred people there, no biggie. They're going hard in full matches, giving huge rubs to these virtual no-names, then they're stopping for pizza and beer and autographs and photographs with the fans afterward. Or beforeward, I don't know how it works. That's just ludicrous to me.

Anyway, this is what happens when I smoke too much and rant and rave on things. I am also going to Kaiju Big Battel, which is having its very first show in my home-fuckin-town of Berwyn, IL. How weird is that, that I, a huge wrestling fan, am born in the same city as AAW, SHIMMER, a ton of lucha promotions, and now Kaiju? I'm mad lucky, and proud of my little stupid corrupt city. People fly in from all over the world to come to Berwyn, and as someone who has lived and been educated and has his heart broken here, that is messed up. Good for the city, I mean, I guess, but just strange how it's seen as a Reseda to people. To SHIMMER fans, it's "that" place. To me it's just 26th Street and Cuyler. So messed up to have that in your own backyard. Maybe that's just me, but I appreciate the perspective.


----------



## CZWRUBE

Platt said:


> Spoiler: BOTB spoilers


I love that you put up a Kevin steen vid. Love those vids.


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone know if Tommy Dreamer has some kind of deal worked out with TNA to allow him to release the HOH DVDs including the TNA talent? Noticed that he's got Bad Influence, Abyss, and Bully Ray booked for upcoming shows. IMO it would really kill the shows if they were live crowd only appearances. 

Speaking of Bad Influence - I've seen some rumors online. Are they officially indy guys again now orrr?


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Last Chancery

Trevor Lee <3


----------



## Lane

Trevor Lee is the truth.


----------



## FITZ

He really impressed me at Wrestlecon this year. I had no idea who he was, nor did the crowd, but by the end they were really impressed with him.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Even Flow said:


>


3:28

SO FAKE


----------



## sXeMope




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

CONFESSIONT TIME

I feel so stupid saying this, but better late than never I guess. 

I realised that I have *never* really watched Nigel McGuinness in the ring. So what I'm looking for is a list of some his best matches. I've heard good things about his ROH Pure title reign, so I guess that there would be few matches worth checking out? Need to right this wrong ASAP.


----------



## FITZ

Unified against Danielson would be my choice. I can't imagine he's had a better match as there aren't many matches that are better than it.


----------



## Bruce L

Yeah, _Unified_ against Danielson is what I'd consider his best; I feel like most people would agree. I'd also highly recommend their matches from _Driven_, the _Sixth Anniversary Show_, and _Rising Above 2008_. 

I haven't seen much from his Pure Title reign; I know he had one pretty acclaimed match with Austin Aries (_Unscripted II_) and one against Roderick Strong (_Death Before Dishonor IV_), but from what I've heard the rest was mostly just shenanigans and character-building.

His real money matches are from his world title reign. Besides the two Danielson defenses I shout-outed above, I'd also label as must-see his defenses against Aries (_Rising Above_ and _Supercard of Honor III_), Kevin Steen (_Northern Navigation_), KENTA (_Seventh Anniversary Show_), Claudio Castagnoli (_New Horizons_), Jerry Lynn (_Southern Hostility_ and _Supercard of Honor IV_), Tyler Black (_Take No Prisoners_), El Generico (_Age of Insanity_ and _Caged Collision_), Strong (_Driven 2008_), Go Shiozaki (_Respect Is Earned II_), and Naomichi Marufuji (_Final Battle 2008_). There's also an awesome four corners defense against Danielson, Black, and Castagnoli at _Death Before Dishonor VI_.

He also did some good stuff between the pure and world title reigns, I'd recommend his first two challenges against Takeshi Morishima (_Fighting Spirit_ and _Live in Tokyo_), his match with Samoa Joe on Joe's farewell tour (_Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool_), and his Fight Without Honor against Jimmy Rave the night after (_Fifth Year Festival: Finale_). Even before the pure title reign, he had a fun match with Colt Cabana at the first _Manhattan Mayhem_. And even though the match in question isn't really about him, he was part of a really underrated Survivor Series-style eight-man tag at _The Chicago Spectacular: Night 2_.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> CONFESSIONT TIME
> 
> I feel so stupid saying this, but better late than never I guess.
> 
> I realised that I have *never* really watched Nigel McGuinness in the ring. So what I'm looking for is a list of some his best matches. I've heard good things about his ROH Pure title reign, so I guess that there would be few matches worth checking out? Need to right this wrong ASAP.


I'm in the same boat. tbh it wasn't until he went to TNA that I saw him wrestle at all. Same goes for Danielson with WWE. Before my time I guess. I've heard great things about that Unified match with Danielson but never watched it.


----------



## Lane

Pick up the Nigel vs Bryan comp from ROH. You'll be set.


----------



## Platt

What you should do is buy my Best of Nigel in ROH comp



> Disc 1
> Wrath of the Racket, 8/9/03 Nigel McGuinness vs Chet Jablonski
> Reborn Stage 2, 4/24/04 Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries vs Jimmy Rave vs Rocky Romero
> Midnight Express Reunion, 10/2/04 Nigel McGuinness vs Homicide
> Night Of The Grudges 2, 8/20/05 Nigel McGuinness vs Colt Cabana
> Dragon's Gate Invasion, 8/27/05 Nigel McGuinness vs Samoa Joe
> Unscripted II, 2/11/06 Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries
> 
> Disc 2
> Weekend of Champions Night 2, 4/29/06 Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness vs ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson
> Death Before Dishonor 4, 7/15/06 Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong
> Unified- Liverpool, 8/12/06 Pure Champion Nigel McGuinness vs ROH World Champion Bryan Danielson
> Glory By Honor V Night 2, 9/16/06 Nigel McGuinness vs Naomichi Marufuji
> 
> Disc 3
> Fifth Year Festival: Liverpool, 3/3/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Samoa Joe
> Fifth Year Festival: Finale, 3/4/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Jimmy Rave
> Fighting Spirit, 4/14/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima
> Respect Is Earned, 5/12/07 Nigel McGuinness & KENTA vs Bryan Danielson & Takeshi Morishima
> 
> Disc 4
> Driven, 6/23/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
> Live In Tokyo, 7/16/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima
> Undeniable, 10/6/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Takeshi Morishima
> Rising Above, 12/29/07 Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries
> Final Battle 2007, 12/30/07 Nigel Mcguinness Promo
> 
> Disc 5
> 6th Anniversary Show, 2/23/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
> Take No Prisoners, 3/16/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black
> Supercard of Honor III, 3/29/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Austin Aries
> 
> Disc 6
> Northern Navigation, 7/25/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Kevin Steen
> New Horizons, 7/26/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Claudio Castagnoli
> Age of Insanity, 8/15/08 Nigel McGuinness vs El Generico
> 
> Disc 7
> Driven 2008, 9/19/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong
> Rising Above 2008, 11/22/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
> Final Battle 2008, 12/27/08 Nigel McGuinness vs Naomichi Marufuji
> Full Circle, 1/16/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black
> 
> Disc 8
> Injustice II, 1/17/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Tyler Black
> 7th Anniversary Show, 3/21/09 Nigel McGuinness vs KENTA
> Supercard of Honor IV, 4/3/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Jerry Lynn
> 
> Disc 9
> Final Countdown Tour: Boston, 9/25/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Roderick Strong
> Glory By Honor VIII: The Final Countdown, 9/26/09 Nigel McGuinness vs Bryan Danielson
> Bonus: Sitdown Interview
> Bonus: ThatWrestlingShow Video


[/cheap plug]


----------



## Groovemachine

A hundred times YES to the Nigel/Danielson Unified match. My favourite ever match, and I'm not ashamed to admit it. Just an incredible contest. 

Also I'd recommend Nigel/Aries from
Rising Above, insane to think Nigel was concussed really early on.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Thanks for the recommendations people. By the sounds of it, that Danielson-McGuinness match from Unified is a must see, so will probably check that out first.


----------



## smitlick

Nigel vs Danielson from 6th Anniversary is my fave of theres... Amazing stuff.


----------



## Chismo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> ROH just posted the first match between Styles & Elgin for free on YouTube if anyone's interested. I was considering watching it myself until I saw the match goes damn near 30 minutes... No thanks.


Holy hell, this was bad. One star.


----------



## Corey

Other than the main ones mentioned, I'm a huge fan of Nigel vs. Steen from Northern Navigation. The limbwork and selling in that is incredible, plus the atmosphere with Steen being in his hometown(?) or maybe just in Canada.  Truthfully I haven't seen as much of Nigel's World Title run as I should have, but I'll get around it to it someday.



Chismo said:


> Holy hell, this was bad. One star.


:lol I had an idea it would be, nice to see someone confirm it. I skipped ahead to a random part of the match and saw a tombstone piledriver for a nearfall, so I just instantly said no thanks.

I've been back on my HDNet Volumes recently. It really sucks how much the crowd involvement can hinder a match. There's times when they're super hot and excited and then there's times where they couldn't care less about anything going on. Guess that's what happens when you tape multiple episodes at one time in the same arena for 2 years. When the crowd's hot and the quality is there (it normally was), I used to love this show.


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> Anyone know if Tommy Dreamer has some kind of deal worked out with TNA to allow him to release the HOH DVDs including the TNA talent? Noticed that he's got Bad Influence, Abyss, and Bully Ray booked for upcoming shows. IMO it would really kill the shows if they were live crowd only appearances.
> 
> Speaking of Bad Influence - I've seen some rumors online. Are they officially indy guys again now orrr?


I think he's an agent for TNA (he was seen backstage hugging Eric Young after his title win) so if anyone gets a deal to put TNA guys on a dvd show it'd be him. 

And Bad Influence is still under contract right now but it's said they're taking outside dates so it looks like they're soon to be gone. ROH would be smart to line up a Bad Influence/reDRagon match for the ppv as soon as they could.


----------



## Corey

You wanna kill any immediate interest you have to watch some wrestling? Then go watch Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards from HDNet. UGH. Honestly a legit contender for worst match I've ever seen in an ROH ring (nothing will ever top Briscoes/WGTT from Final Battle though). 25 minutes of pure nonsense and nearfalls. There's a spot where they're both on the turnbuckle and Davey yells "hit me pussy!" so Tyler smacks him in the chest like 4 times until Davey falls into a tree of woe but is still hanging on to the the ropes for the double stomp. So Tyler decides to CONTINUE to chop him over and over again. Davey's version of selling this is to move his head back and forth because the motherfucker is still hanging onto the top rope to setup for the double stomp. Seriously, how believable is this? Come on now. Even after he hits the double stomp, Davey continues to hang on for a couple seconds. HORRIBLE match.


----------



## Obfuscation

^:lol

That rant ruled. That's the Black farewell match, right? I can't be arsed to really remember too many matches involving Davey being bad, b/c that's too general.


----------



## Corey

Yeah that's the one. I thought _maybe _it wouldn't go too long or go into too much overkill, but I was wrong. So bad.


----------



## Obfuscation

Had to try and make up for making their PPV match not being bad or something.


----------



## Corey

Funny you bring that up. I legit gave the Death Before Dishonor match 5* a couple years back and I really wonder if that will come anywhere close to holding up.


----------



## Obfuscation

I watched the match for the first time idk when and only thought it was good/really good. Strong pacing, but fell a little apart once Hagadorn came out and the ten minutes that ended the match followed. Then I got the entire event last year. Watched the match over again and honestly I fell on board w/most who called it great. I dunno what clicked differently that night, but it all just flowed super well the entire way through. Actively can probably call it the best Davey Richards match ever. And in a complimentary fashion. Trumping the match vs Aries at Man Up, which I didn't think would be knocked off from being his best match.

That show show is one of the best ROH produced. Period.


----------



## Corey

Oh absolutely. I never understood the gripes of people who said it was silly for Steen & Generico to have their first singles match be a straight up singles with no stip. The way they pulled it off to open the show should've negated all of those opinions. One I think I can't speak too positively for was the Tag Title match. Great brawl no doubt but there was so much unwarranted blood. I remember a couple dudes blading from being thrown into the turnbuckle pad.


----------



## Obfuscation

I don't have any squabbles w/the tag championship match or blood showing up. Can't exactly remember to pin point when the blading happens, but all I know is that match was hot from bell to bell and I was 100% sucked in.

I thought the Generico vs Steen thing was a bit of a backwards marathon on paper, but after seeing it, yeah, it works for me. Choose to view it like Undertaker vs Kane. The boiling point hit and then you just have to start off - singles wise - w/that straight up match between the two and then play off from there. I'm fine w/the way it all worked out. Helped that the match is infinitely better than the Final Battle feud ender in December.


----------



## Concrete

Unwarranted blood? I'll take unwarranted blood(non-deathmatch) 99/100 versus unwarranted non-blood. That's the shit that makes me weep.


----------



## Corey

Blood always seems to add to a match for me, but only when it makes sense. I think they got blade happy in the tag match from a bunch of random shit. It was still cool though. Memorable at least.


----------



## Concrete

At this point it seems so rare that we get it that I'll take it when it goes down


----------



## Toates Dapperfox

I'm a big believer personally that blood should be damn near the most protected rare thing in the sport. Only the most brutal important matches should feature someone getting busted open. Blood is so prone to desensitization, its gotta be be a special occasion imo.


----------



## Obfuscation

I agree. For the match in question - KOW vs Briscoes - I thought it was fitting. Reached that point where it all felt fine. Unlike say, some random Shawn Michaels match where he's bloody like holy hell for some reason. Unforgiven 2004 or WrestleMania 23 come to mind. Lots of "why?" has been asked. Matches didn't need it.


----------



## Corey

*ROH on HDNet - Volume 9

**Steel Cage Match
*Austin Aries vs. Delirious - *** 1/2
_Episode 74

_The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Super Smash Bros - ***
_Episode 75

_Roderick Strong & The House of Truth vs. Christopher Daniels & The Briscoes - ***
_Episode 75

_*ROH Television Title*
Eddie Edwards (c) vs. Kenny King - *** 1/2
_Episode 76

_Davey Richards vs. El Generico - ** 3/4
_Episode 76_

The All Night Express vs. The Dark City Fight Club - ** 1/2
_Episode 77

_Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels - ** 3/4
_Episode 77_

*Tyler's Last Match
*Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - DUD
_Episode 78_

*ROH World Tag Team Titles
*The Kings of Wrestling (c) vs. The Briscoes - *** 1/2
_Episode 79

_*Steel Cage Match
*Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs. Colt Cabana & El Generico - *** 1/2
_Episode 80_

- I really dug Aries & Delirious in the cage. Perfectly appropriate match for the feud at the time. I honestly don't think there was ever a single pinfall attempted, just two guys who really wanted to beat the hell out of each other. Delirious bladed inside the mask so that's always cool. Really creative finish too. After watching this whole volume, I'd say this was actually my favorite match on the disc.

- KOW/SSB was a super fun sub-10 minute tag match. The 6-man was good but I couldn't help but feel like Raymond & Able didn't belong (yeah it was the old school HoT). They felt so out of place & their timing seemed to be off with everyone else. Small nitpicking but the match heated up big time in the final minutes.

- Edwards/King was a good back and forth match with a lot of nifty counters and sequences. Not much of a story to get into though and the crowd was a bit quiet, but it happens. Good watch with a cool finish. Davey/Generico on the other hand did nothing for me. They went a different route of having a slow pace throughout (which I can appreciate to switch it up for a change), but it felt so weird. It dragged hard at times, Generico wasn't himself and didn't sell the leg, they tapped into overkill towards the end, and the crowd was all but dead. They even threw trash in the ring afterwards... not sure why though. The match had its moments but I've seen them do better against each other. I did however see a half nelson suplex off the top rope for the first time ever though. 

- I had a hard time getting invested into both matches from 77. The tag match had two teams I didn't really care about and it was just a bunch of moves. Strong vs. Roddy was good at times, but yet again the crowd was dead and it took away from the match. Ending was SO cheesy too. Those two don't really have that great of a track record together.

- Jesus Christ, Black vs. Richards was horrible. I had a small glimmer of hope that I would actually like it and maybe it wouldn't go too long, but HELL no. The longer it went, the worse it got. Nothing but a bunch of moves, and moves, and moves, and nearfalls, and nearfalls, then nearfalls. No story whatsoever. Hated it. Also, why did they totally shit on Black on his way out? After the match Davey says, "go have Vince sign your paycheck boy. If you want real wrestling, come to Philly to see ROH." That's a bit rude for a goodbye. 

- KOW vs. Briscoes was good. Kings tried to control the pace and work their style of match countless times in the opening minutes but the Briscoes would have nothing of it. Finally Sara Del Ray is sent to the back and you have the longest FIP segment ever with Mark Briscoe. Poor guy took a hell of a beating  Everything went swell up until the incredibly flat finish. A "TV" finish so to speak. Postmatch we see the debut of Papa Briscoe.

- Steel Cage Match #2 was a lot of fun, but nothing crazy compared what other things we've seen from all 4 competitors. That sentence pretty much sums it up actually. Throughout this whole disc you started to notice a lot of "TV" finishes where match quality is actually dropping from the earlier volumes because the finishes are just about continuing the feud. A year ago on the show they were producing PPV quality stuff with clean finishes left and right.​


----------



## Obfuscation

I dig Delirious vs Aries in the cage too. Good stuff. And KOW vs SSB :mark:

That's all I actively remember off that list that's any good at least. We already harped on Black's farewell match. :hayley1


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## FITZ

Hayley Seydoux said:


> ^:lol
> 
> That rant ruled. That's the Black farewell match, right? I can't be arsed to really remember too many matches involving Davey being bad, b/c that's too general.


It's sort of Black's farewell match. It aired on TV and it was the last thing seen with him in it but chronologically his last match was him dropping the title to Strong.


----------



## Bruce L

Hmph. I still say all three Black/Richards matches from '10 ruled then, and they hold up now. 

(cue spastic throwing of middle fingers in all directions upon learning that we've even turned on '09-'10 Davey Richards now)


----------



## Corey

It really just depends on the match and/or opponent with Davey around the time. I loved his match with Ibushi from EVOLVE and his Final Battle 2010 match with Roddy, then I hate that horrible thing from HDNet against Tyler. It's hit or miss in singles but I'm still a big fan of the Wolves run around the time.


----------



## Bruce L

Interesting - I was all in on the "Davey as BITW" bandwagon from the _SCoH4_ match with KENTA right up until he won the ROH title and the booking got so bad that I lost interest in following their shows anymore, and I'll still admit to loving most of his stuff from that era, but the _Final Battle '10_ match with Roddy was the one match from around that era I remember not caring for all that much, and I don't think he was ever quite the same performer after it. It's a match I haven't revisited all that often since then, though, so I may have to give it another shot.


----------



## sXeMope

Gabe's having a sale. 20% off with the code Uhaa until Wednesday at midnight.


----------



## Platt

Probably my favourite episode so far. Really want to see Bad Influence vs Candice & Joey now. Hopefully if they are done with TNA they come in for DDT4 if not before.



Even Flow said:


>


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Probably my favourite episode so far. Really want to see Bad Influence vs Candice & Joey now. Hopefully if they are done with TNA they come in for DDT4 if not before.


That'd be a good match to see in PWG.

Weekend Escapades already :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Looks like Extreme Rising is dead (Finally).



Spoiler: Wall of text that most won't care about



4/20

XTREME RISING UPDATES [UPDATED]

By Mike Johnson on 2014-04-20 11:17:58 Rhino has pulled off this Friday's Extreme Rising event in Philadelphia. He was slated to face Devon "Crowbar" Storm.

Sabu is also off this Friday's event, although he will be appearing on the Saturday anniversary show. Sabu double-booked himself with Big Time Wrestling and will apparently do a one shot for each promotion as a way to make good.

2:45 PM Update - PWInsider.com has also confirmed that Jay Bradley has pulled off of this weekend's events.

Extreme Rising promoter Steve O'Neill contacted PWInsider.com stating he would be releasing a statement this evening and would sit down for an interview but not before the statement was released.

O'Neill is also teasing that the Rising events will still be on iPPV, writing on his Facebook page, "Next Friday STEVE O'NEILL will have a cup of vodka aka truth serum and a microphone. My friends at the former ECW ARENA I speak some serious truth. And F**K YOU to all the non-believers." He followed up that he might put it on iPPV and when asked about that, responded, "All I can say is I've been working on an alternate solution. Other "vendors" can't hang so I have to get sh** done myself! Monday! Monday! Monday!"

As of this writing, Luke Hawx still has physical possession of the title belt

‪#‎EXTREMEFAILURE‬


4/21
Steve O'Neill deleted the Facebook and Twitter pages. As well as a bunch of wrestling contacts from what I assume is his personal Facebook page.

People have been (EXTREMERISING) EXTREME RISING EVENTS 4/25, 4/26, 5/3 CANCELLED REFUNDS THROUGH YOUR CREDIT CARD & BANK ONLY OR IN STORE (EXTREMERISING) EXTREME RISING EVENTS 4/25, 4/26, 5/3 CANCELLED REFUNDS THROUGH YOUR CREDIT CARD & BANK ONLY OR IN STOREgetting this text message sent to them.



All info comes from the Facebook event page for the upcoming shows they had this weekend.
https://www.facebook.com/events/414749695328062/

All this comes shortly after Luke Hawx left the company and caused a small shitstorm. Never saw anything he said but I heard about it.

Gonna miss Extreme Rising, though only for the reason that it was always fun to shit on them on Twitter because they'd always send passive-aggressive replies.


----------



## KingCrash

I'm really surprised Extreme Rising lasted as long as it did with those disaster first shows and Shane Douglas as the brainchild. Once he bailed it was pretty much DOA.


----------



## Even Flow

KingCrash said:


> I'm really surprised Extreme Rising lasted as long as it did with those disaster first shows and Shane Douglas as the brainchild. Once he bailed it was pretty much DOA.


This.


----------



## Obfuscation

About time Extreme Rising died.


----------



## Lane

(Something about Extreme Rising)


----------



## Platt




----------



## Peter Carroll

Hayley Seydoux said:


> About time Extreme Rising died.


You're not allowed to wish for rinky-dink federations to die.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


:benson


----------



## Last Chancery

Hells yes.


----------



## Chismo

:kobe Wow, did not see that coming. Is the show going to be taped?


----------



## Concrete

Last Chancery said:


> Hells yes.


Are you going to this show? If so I will not feel bad for you in the least that the NJPW/ROH show looks like turd sandwich.


----------



## sXeMope

Chismo said:


> :kobe Wow, did not see that coming. Is the show going to be taped?


I Checked them out. They don't even have a website. Saw on their Facebook that it's being taped for TV (Which doesn't seem to be posted online) but a DVD release could be possible if there's enough demand.


----------



## Corey

> From right now until Monday, April 28th @ Midnight, Ringside members save *50%* off all *2013 Live Event DVDs*!!
> 
> AND if that’s not enough, the following c*ompilation DVDs* are *50% OFF* AS WELL!
> 
> 
> Best of ROH : Year One
> Best of ROH : Year Two
> Best of ROH ; Year Three
> Ring Of Honor Wrestling Vol. 1: The Best of Episodes 1-100 (2 Disc Set)
> The Women of Honor
> AND ALL HDNET TITLES!


Pretty nifty sale if you're a ringside member. I encourage everyone who is to snag those HDNet sets for INSANELY cheap. Especially Volumes 1, 3, and 4.


----------



## Last Chancery

Concrete said:


> Are you going to this show? If so I will not feel bad for you in the least that the NJPW/ROH show looks like turd sandwich.


I'm going to Border City on Friday night and Alpha-1 on Sunday afternoon. I wasn't going to stay in town, but after that card announcement, I figured I would stay another day. A-1 has Steen, Ethan Page, Tommy Dreamer, Kyle O'Reilly and Jimmy Jacobs on the card, plus that Elgin vs. Sparx match. Should be a killer show. I'm looking forward to BCW the most, but ROH the next night won't be bad. I have front row and my buddy will be sitting next to me, so I could be doing a heck of a lot worse. NYC's card looks a lot nicer, but thems the breaks.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH SuperCard Of Honor VIII Review:

Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong – ***1/4
BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Jacobs & Adam Page vs. Adrenaline RUSH & Andrew Everett – ***1/4
Silas Young vs. RD Evans – **1/2
Mark Briscoe vs. Michael Bennett (No DQ match) – ***
Forever Hooligans vs. reDRagon vs. Hanson & Rowe – ***1/4
Tommaso Ciampa(c) vs. Jay Lethal (2-out-of-3 Falls match for the World TV Title) – ***1/4
Michael Elgin vs. Kevin Steen – ***1/4
Adam Cole vs. Jay Briscoe (Ladder War V for the Undisputed ROH World Title) – *

Solid show. ME was uncomfortable to watch and the way Jay was booked made him look like the dumbest person on earth. MOTN is the 6-Man, Everett FTW.


----------



## sharkboy22

Everett is really breaking out as a star now. He's freaking awesome but he just needs to tone his shit down and make it mean something.

Also, I really had no problem with the main event until, as usual, ROH needs to overbook the fuck out of everything to the point where it makes no sense. For instance, Mark comes down to the ring to beat the shit out of Hardy and Cole. Great. Now you'd think the logical thing to do would be for Mark to help his brother get his ass in the ring so he can climb the ladder. Nope for some reason, he sees it necessary to try to put Hardy through a table. Yeah , because he's the one in the match. Oh no wait, he did it because Benett needed to come throw him off the ladder.

Jay hitting a bunch of finishers on Cole to NOT climb the ladder was also pretty stupid and made it obvious that it was time for the overbooked fuckery to begin.

Meh, not a big ROH fan anyway. Never got the hype and never will. Their stupid style of wrestling killed the art of pro wrestling and they're probably the main reason why the independent wrestling is in it's current state where matches no longer resemble anything that looks like pro wrestling. It's just guys doing big moves in a ring. What I can't stand is the ROH bots who fucking whine and bitch and moan when Cena kicks out of two but when guys and kicking out of three and four tombstones, "THIS IS AWESOME" and worse yet "THIS IS WRESTLING". Also, their stupidity kicks into another gear when they bitch and moan and piss about comedy wrestlers but once it happens in the red and black it's fucking awesome. Cheeseburger. 

Anyway, I'm actually interested in checking out Global Wars. Hope they deliver then. Does anyone know if it will be taped?


----------



## Concrete

Both NJPW-ROH shows will be on iPPV through UStream.


----------



## EmbassyForever

sharkboy22 said:


> Everett is really breaking out as a star now. He's freaking awesome but he just needs to tone his shit down and make it mean something.
> 
> Also, I really had no problem with the main event until, as usual, ROH needs to overbook the fuck out of everything to the point where it makes no sense. For instance, Mark comes down to the ring to beat the shit out of Hardy and Cole. Great. Now you'd think the logical thing to do would be for Mark to help his brother get his ass in the ring so he can climb the ladder. Nope for some reason, he sees it necessary to try to put Hardy through a table. Yeah , because he's the one in the match. Oh no wait, he did it because Benett needed to come throw him off the ladder.
> 
> Jay hitting a bunch of finishers on Cole to NOT climb the ladder was also pretty stupid and made it obvious that it was time for the overbooked fuckery to begin.
> 
> Meh, not a big ROH fan anyway. Never got the hype and never will. Their stupid style of wrestling killed the art of pro wrestling and they're probably the main reason why the independent wrestling is in it's current state where matches no longer resemble anything that looks like pro wrestling. It's just guys doing big moves in a ring. What I can't stand is the ROH bots who fucking whine and bitch and moan when Cena kicks out of two but when guys and kicking out of three and four tombstones, "THIS IS AWESOME" and worse yet "THIS IS WRESTLING". Also, their stupidity kicks into another gear when they bitch and moan and piss about comedy wrestlers but once it happens in the red and black it's fucking awesome. Cheeseburger.
> 
> Anyway, I'm actually interested in checking out Global Wars. Hope they deliver then. Does anyone know if it will be taped?


Really? You had no problem with the mindless unprotected chair shots, Jay bleeding for no real reason, the way Jay was booked, that the match was nothing but two guys taking stupid bumps with nothing in the middle? Maybe it was just me. I think the finish was botched too because the whole thing felt awkward. Just a really, really BAD match.


----------



## sharkboy22

EmbassyForever said:


> Really? You had no problem with the mindless unprotected chair shots, Jay bleeding for no real reason, the way Jay was booked, that the match was nothing but two guys taking stupid bumps with nothing in the middle? Maybe it was just me. I think the finish was botched too because the whole thing felt awkward. Just a really, really BAD match.


What can I say man. I rather watch them kill each other than Elgin and Steen hit powerbombs and not go pins. It was pretty laughable to watch a guy hit a powerbomb and just roll the guy back onto his feet so that he, in turn, can get powerbombed. As Randy Orton would say "Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!"

Tbh, no match on that show was worth more than ***1/4, if so much. I agree with your ratings on the first two matches. Young/Evans went on way, way, way, way too long. There were too many unnecessary highspots. Another case of guys working a main event style match despite being early on the card or just having no business working a match like that. It only gets * from me.

Briscoe/Bennett made as little sense as Cole/Jay. Irrc, at one point Mark gets put through a table but gets up before Bennett. I found that there wasn't any real heat segment that made me care enough as well. I really dug the finish though. Still **1/2.

I skipped the triple threat tag as well as Ciampa and Lethal- no thank you. Elgin vs Steen, I already gave my opinion earlier, sucked. Only * for that shitfest as well. Main event gets one star as well. So yeah we agree on some things for the most part. Only thing I disagree with you on is Elgin/Steen and sort of on Briscoe/Bennett. I just wish indy wrestling would be good. I stopped watching it a few years ago for these same reasons but ever since I started back last year, it's like it has gotten worse. Now everyone is doing it.


----------



## Obfuscation

Last Chancery said:


> Hells yes.


AHAHAHAHAHAHA

that's an evil laugh filled w/joy, btw. Leaves TNA, gets to work w/Okada. The right move.



sharkboy22 said:


> Meh, not a big ROH fan anyway. Never got the hype and never will. *Their stupid style of wrestling killed the art of pro wrestling and they're probably the main reason why the independent wrestling is in it's current state where matches no longer resemble anything that looks like pro wrestling.* It's just guys doing big moves in a ring. What I can't stand is the ROH bots who fucking whine and bitch and moan when Cena kicks out of two but when guys and kicking out of three and four tombstones, "THIS IS AWESOME" and worse yet "THIS IS WRESTLING". Also, their stupidity kicks into another gear when they bitch and moan and piss about comedy wrestlers but once it happens in the red and black it's fucking awesome. Cheeseburger.


Yeah, ROH marks are numpties. Even in the great days it was still obnoxious. But the bolded part..please don't go down this path like you've done WAY too many times before. Flashbacks to you crapping on Danielson vs Strong from Vendetta then telling everyone you never actually saw it aren't pleasant.

Way the company is often done now isn't by proxy of what was done in the past. ROH today doesn't feel like ROH a few years ago. And the reason for getting matches that are worked like a pile of junk these days is better shown by the lack of any real leadership among the Indie bunch, rather than ROH getting popular and making a certain style - or at least one that wasn't targeted today - fashionable. That is like...not even close to any sort of fact. Especially when ROH in their prime, was consistently held as the best promotion around for being NOT like other random indie promotions via their craft inside the ring. _(and booking, storylines too etc)_


----------



## sharkboy22

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Yeah, ROH marks are numpties. Even in the great days it was still obnoxious. But the bolded part..please don't go down this path like you've done WAY too many times before. Flashbacks to you crapping on Danielson vs Strong from Vendetta then telling everyone you never actually saw it aren't pleasant.
> 
> Way the company is often done now isn't by proxy of what was done in the past. ROH today doesn't feel like ROH a few years ago. And the reason for getting matches that are worked like a pile of junk these days is better shown by the lack of any real leadership among the Indie bunch, rather than ROH getting popular and making a certain style - or at least one that wasn't targeted today - fashionable. That is like...not even close to any sort of fact. Especially when ROH in their prime, was consistently held as the best promotion around for being NOT like other random indie promotions via their craft inside the ring. _(and booking, storylines too etc)_


I don't recall crapping on Danielson/Strong and then saying I never watched it. It was actually the other way around. And I didn't really crap on it, I may have said I didn't care much for the last 10 minutes (as that is to this day still my opinion of the match) but I can't recall crapping on the match 100%. If I did, man I was just being a dick.

And, imo, I look back on old school ROH stuff and I still see some of the stuff that I rant about today was done back then as well. Matches like Punk/Airies I've crapped on in the past. In the case of that match it was Airies no selling his neck. I had a gripe with Punk kicking out the Pepsi Plunge at one but I've actually grown to like those sort of things in wrestling now (but it needs to be done right and in the case of Punk/Airies it was) but overall I just wouldn't rate the match as highly as everyone else does. Maybe if I re-watch it that would change. I don't know.

Anyway, to me ROH has always been this way with a few exceptions of course (Punk vs Joe easily comes to mind). Has it gotten worse over the years? Yes. But it's not like it was Flair/Steamboat in the past anyway. Just my opinion. Maybe you can change that if you recommend some old ROH stuff worth checking out. that'll be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Peter Carroll

Watch London vs. Danielson 2/3 falls.


----------



## ZEROVampire

My ROH Flyin' High Review

The Decade vs Adrenaline RUSH & Caprice Coleman **3/4
The Romantic Touch vs Silas Young vs RD Evans vs Kyle O'Reilly **
Cedric Alexander vs Michael Elgin ***3/4
Bobby Fish vs Kevin Steen DUD
reDRagon vs Kevin Steen & RD Evans *1/4
ROH World TV Championship: Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs Matt Taven **1/2
Chris Hero vs AJ Styles ***1/2
Adam Cole & Michael Bennett vs The Briscoes **3/4


----------



## sXeMope

Hardcore Roadtrip is dead after last night. I won't bother finding the TL;DR report but apparently the promoter took the money and ran leaving the workers with no pay or trans. Ring announcer had to ask the fans for assistance from people with passports to help get wrestlers over the border and/or to hotels or something along those lines. I hope this is the end of the shitty ECW ripoff feds ran by scumbags who want to make a quick buck off of a company that died 15 years ago. Though with that being said I wish HoH the best of luck because Tommy always books a really good show.

This stuff is all so fun to me. It's like when Chikara was killing off the WrestlingIs promotions, except this is real. Luke Hawx looks like a complete moron now after all the shit he talked about ER and how he hyped HR.


----------



## Snapdragon

Apparently Jay and Cole feuding for 7 months in a heated feud isn't enough for blood.

Also ROH banned blading once Nigel came back and they were bought by SBG, which leads me to believe Jay was busted open hardway. He went head first into a chair in the corner and there was never really a point where he lays facedown to have a chance to blade.

It's interesting that nobody really seems to enjoy hardcore matches anymore. If they don't do anything crazy and have no blood, it's usually classified as boring and not brutal enough. If they do have blood and crazy spots it's usually looked down upon for bleeding and called a spotfest. The whole concussion/blood debate have pretty much killed a lot of fans ability to enjoy hardcore matches. Whether the blood in Cole vs Jay was intentional or not I think it definitely added to the match. Keep in mind several wrestlers have said that to wrestle in New Orleans you need to a blood test to make sure you're free of major diseases (HIV, Hep B/C etc).


----------



## Snapdragon

sXeMope said:


> Hardcore Roadtrip is dead after last night. I won't bother finding the TL;DR report but apparently the promoter took the money and ran leaving the workers with no pay or trans. Ring announcer had to ask the fans for assistance from people with passports to help get wrestlers over the border and/or to hotels or something along those lines. I hope this is the end of the shitty ECW ripoff feds ran by scumbags who want to make a quick buck off of a company that died 15 years ago. Though with that being said I wish HoH the best of luck because Tommy always books a really good show.
> 
> This stuff is all so fun to me. It's like when Chikara was killing off the WrestlingIs promotions, except this is real. Luke Hawx looks like a complete moron now after all the shit he talked about ER and how he hyped HR.


I don't think so. Luke Hawx had been screwed by Steve O'Neil in the past a few times. I doubt he had a reason not to trust the HRT promoter.


----------



## Obfuscation

Or they flat out didn't like the match for what was produced. But of course, that can't be the case. It's only positive to generalize.


----------



## Snapdragon

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Or they flat out didn't like the match for what was produced. But of course, that can't be the case. It's only positive to generalize.


How did I generalize? I never said people couldn't just not like the match.


----------



## Obfuscation

Snapdragon said:


> It's interesting that nobody really seems to enjoy hardcore matches anymore. If they don't do anything crazy and have no blood, it's usually classified as boring and not brutal enough. If they do have blood and crazy spots it's usually looked down upon for bleeding and called a spotfest. The whole concussion/blood debate have pretty much killed a lot of fans ability to enjoy hardcore matches.


:fuckedup


----------



## Snapdragon

Hayley Seydoux said:


> :fuckedup


To which i was referring to the majority, not every fan. Whats the last indy hardcore match people really universally enjoyed? I can't think of one off the top of my head. My point was, that the blood/concussion debate has killed a lot of peoples ability to enjoy hardcore matches either due to too much or lack of. I'd say that is a fair point. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Obfuscation

No. 

b/c I don't assume/refer to any majority around off some random opinion I think I've formed. Aka, I never generalize.


----------



## Chismo

Snapdragon said:


> To which i was referring to the majority, not every fan. *Whats the last indy hardcore match people really universally enjoyed?* I can't think of one off the top of my head. My point was, that the blood/concussion debate has killed a lot of peoples ability to enjoy hardcore matches either due to too much or lack of. I'd say that is a fair point. Wouldn't you agree?


Cole/Steen (Guerrilla Warfare), IIRC. Not counting some CZW matches, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Saintpat

I was at Supercard of Honor, had a great time, but watching the ladder match was tough: not due to blood, but because of the chair shots to the head. I'm to the point that I'd rather not see that, even though "realistically" if you're in that kind of match and you're using a chair you wouldn't avoid the head if it was a heated rivalry.

I had no problems with the booking or story telling. To me Jay was totally in character, he was there to win/unify the title ... but having his arch enemy in front of him his emotions took over and he's a violent, volatile guy (go back to one of his promos: "Does it look like stable thoughts run through my head? Do I look rational to you?").

Had a great time. Enjoyed most every match, including Steen and Elgin, which to me was the best match I saw all WM weekend (including the ones at WM30).

I'm not sure why some people's horses are so high: if you didn't like something and articulate your reasons, bully for you, but does that mean anyone who sees it differently is an idiot?


----------



## Snapdragon

Saintpat said:


> I'm not sure why some people's horses are so high: if you didn't like something and articulate your reasons, bully for you, but does that mean anyone who sees it differently is an idiot?


That's a huge problem with this section.


----------



## Snapdragon

Hayley Seydoux said:


> No.
> 
> b/c I don't assume/refer to any majority around off some random opinion I think I've formed. Aka, I never generalize.


If you say so


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

You hear about the Vader incident in wXw yet?

In case not:



> There was an incident at a wXw event in Germany on Saturday where WWE Legend Vader refused to work. We'll have more details on the situation later today but below is part of a statement released by wXw:
> 
> "This morning, when Terry Funk, Chris Masters and Steve Corino were about to get into their booked cab to the airport, Big Van Vader refused to leave his hotel room. Various attempts by our English partner promoter, Masters and the end Terry Funk himself to convince Vader otherwise proved fruitless. After Vader already refused to wrestle his agreed-upon match last night, today he decided that, despite already having received an advance payment, the fact that there is a sold out meet & greet session for him and the fact that we promoted the event around him, he would not fulfill his contractual obligations."


Wonder what would make him wanna do that.


----------



## sXeMope

Is wXw still ran by the same guy who booked Nick Mondo for a regular match and advertised a Deathmatch? Perhaps it's something similar?


----------



## KingCrash

Didn't Vader work for PCW on the same trip? Sucks for wXw because they already gave him and advance and then had to give refunds for the meet and greet.



Snapdragon said:


> It's interesting that nobody really seems to enjoy hardcore matches anymore. If they don't do anything crazy and have no blood, it's usually classified as boring and not brutal enough. If they do have blood and crazy spots it's usually looked down upon for bleeding and called a spotfest. The whole concussion/blood debate have pretty much killed a lot of fans ability to enjoy hardcore matches. Whether the blood in Cole vs Jay was intentional or not I think it definitely added to the match. Keep in mind several wrestlers have said that to wrestle in New Orleans you need to a blood test to make sure you're free of major diseases (HIV, Hep B/C etc).


I think it's two separate issues with blood and concussions. Just like SaintPat I didn't really mind the blood (even though I don't think it was that heated of a feud) but the chairshots annoyed me, for me more because by the end of the match they were like a random punch or kick and didn't mean anything. It's like with deathmatches where you can have great ones with structure and weapon spots that mean something and you can have horrible ones where it's two fat guys slapping each other with lighttubes and cutting each other to try and get that reaction. I think the chairshots, combined with the run-ins, Jay's booked idiocy and the spot-stall-spot-stall flow made the match bad.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sXeMope said:


> Is wXw still ran by the same guy who booked Nick Mondo for a regular match and advertised a Deathmatch? Perhaps it's something similar?


If you mean HATE, and you probably do, then no, it's not run by the same guy.

Still could be something similar though.


----------



## Rah

When was the last widely acclaimed Indy match, though? The base disconnect with the majority here not being as high on the scene as they were in 2011 is probably more the issue not the hardcore style the wrestlers are going for. If the majority of wrestlers aren't being chalked up as competent in creating a standard match, they aren't going to be any better at creating one in a hardcore environ. Cole is well liked but he isn't praised beyond the moon, in each and every match, nor for Jay. A good few enjoyed the Steen/Cole Guerrilla Warfare match, as well as Callihan/Younger (as did I). I love a good lucha brawl, and am quite fond of deathmatches that are worked well. Concrete loves blood in the right matches. Chismo is the deathmatch guy. HayleySabin hasn't seemed to shrug off a good, violent match whenever one's come up and is pretty much the largest proponent of Luke Gallows (who ain't no clean wrestler). Seabs seems a Lawler lover. Sharkboy loves Cole (afaik), so it isn't a personal gripe, and he certainly has enjoyed a good few brawls in the past. He was one of the few proponents for a nutty Damien Wayne match a couple years ago, IIRC. Hell, he didn't even mind that RoH main that started this, until the apparently clusterfuck booking happened.

Seriously, though, what was the last "big" match" or well hyped wrestler? Gulak/Hero? Gulak/Thatcher? Gargano/Somebody in Evolve? Andrew Everett and the flippy guys? Not exactly those that are getting hardcore programmes. People loved the Steen/Generico series, but loathed the spotfest that their RoH ladder war was. I'd put money on anyone watching the RoH/CZW Cage of Death or the 100th Show brawl hailing them as one of the best Indy matches to ever happen. What sets those apart is that both matches came off a white-hot storyline, and involved face-offs and spots that built off or ended certain storyline points. I'd bet that same money, again, on people loathing the Butcher/Whitmer barbedwire massacre (the last match in the CZW/RoH feud), too, purely because, while it had a lengthy backstory, it was merely spot-running and badly sold. I don't see very many well developed storylines, anymore, and, while Jay/Cole has been going on for a long time, many have lost interest in the programme long before this point. If they are lacking care for a feud, already, I doubt they will much care for heatless hardcore spots/over-booking, anyway.

Besides, I do think new knowledge on the risks certain moves have upon the wrestler (unprotected shots et al) has affected the viewer's opinions. Is that a bad thing, though? Should someone throw away their care simply to enjoy a match two wrestlers have created? I don't think so, most especially due to the wrester's job being to entertain and produce what the fans want. There is definitely an onus upon the fans to help curb the use of spots that put the wrestler's future health in danger. If they, ultimately, want to negate what medical discovery has given the sport then that's fine, but we shouldn't be allowing it, at the rate it gets used, in the bigger feds/non-backyard promotions.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Snapdragon said:


> Also ROH banned blading once Nigel came back and they were bought by SBG, which leads me to believe Jay was busted open hardway. He went head first into a chair in the corner and there was never really a point where he lays facedown to have a chance to blade.


Bleeding is wrong but chairshots to the head are fine? 

Also, LOL @ believing/trusting Jay Briscoe.


----------



## smitlick

*AAW Defining Moment 2013*

1. Colt Cabana & Juntai Miller vs Markus Crane & Dan Lawrence
*1/2

2. ACH vs Christian Rose
***

3. Kung Fu Manchu vs Zero Gravity
**1/2

4. Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs
**

5. Monster Mafia vs Team Ambition
***3/4

6. Silas Young vs Eddie Edwards
***1/4

7. Michael Elgin vs Keith Walker
**1/2

8. Shane Hollister vs Arik Cannon
***​


----------



## Snapdragon

MTheBehemoth said:


> Bleeding is wrong but chairshots to the head are fine?
> 
> Also, LOL @ believing/trusting Jay Briscoe.


Jay Briscoe never commented on the blood, this is based on the evidence at hand.

I rewatched from the start of the match until when Jay bled and saw no moment of him taking a breather to blade. He takes a chair to the head and you can clearly see a cut that slowly begins to bleed. Rather than him laying facedown and bringing his head up covered in blood which 9/10 times is how blading is done.

I'd welcome a counter argument but hardway seems to be the logical option at this point.


----------



## Rah

The camera was off Jay for a while but he doesn't bleed much following that. Looks like a small cut due to a hardway shot. The ladder busts that cut open, though.

Gotta love how Nigel is visibly annoyed while all this happens and gets up at one point from the booth.


----------



## Saintpat

I was there, front row, and I didn't see anything that looked like blading ... although there's a lot going on and I can't say I was spyglassing him the whole time. I felt sure the initial blood was hardway as it came right off the chair shot, pretty much instantly, although that didn't bleed much -- started flowing later, so there might have been blading at a later point to open it up.


----------



## Peter Carroll

My hope/presumption is that the next boom period, which is probably about 4-5 years away, will cause a top crop of youth athletes to grow into wrestling.

My theory is that it was no coincidence that the indy scene got FLOODED with tremendous, intelligent athletes after the most recent bandwagon era, coinciding with the collapses of WCW and ECW.


----------



## sXeMope

Rah said:


> The camera was off Jay for a while but he doesn't bleed much following that. Looks like a small cut due to a hardway shot. The ladder busts that cut open, though.
> 
> Gotta love how Nigel is visibly annoyed while all this happens and gets up at one point from the booth.


I haven't seen the match, but IMO if blood is something that upsets Nigel that deeply perhaps it's better that he stays away from wrestling. I get the gist of what he's been through and why he feels the way he does, but ultimately blood is something that you can't really avoid in wrestling, even more so when you're swinging chairs and ladders around. I think blood in this scenario only made it better because they've been feuding for a while and I think stopping to fix Jay up would have ruined the flow of the match.

Out of curiosity: Did it look like a blade job? Maybe it's just me but hardway blood has always looked different than blade job blood.


----------



## The Black Mirror

Chismo said:


> Cole/Steen (Guerrilla Warfare), IIRC. ? counting some CZW matches, for obvious reasons.


I really enjoyed the Callihan vs. Younger Guerrilla Warfare match at PWG last year. Am I in the minority on this one?


----------



## Chismo

I loved that one, many of us did, but I remember some hating it, though.


----------



## Corey

Too Far Gone said:


> I really enjoyed the Callihan vs. Younger Guerrilla Warfare match at PWG last year. Am I in the minority on this one?


I really liked it too and I actually thought their KO or Submission Only match from DDT4 was even better. The feud is nowhere near being universally enjoyed though. Some folks in here didn't even bother to watch it.


----------



## FITZ

I love that Younger/Callihan Guerrilla Warfare match. I don't see how you can dislike it. They incorporated all the cool spots and brutal weapon shots into an engrossing story. That's how you're supposed to work a hardcore match.


----------



## malek

Too Far Gone said:


> I really enjoyed the Callihan vs. Younger Guerrilla Warfare match at PWG last year. Am I in the minority on this one?


I LOVED their match at Mystery Vortex, though it doesn't get prized as much as other two mentioned above.


----------



## sXeMope

Gabe posted Bad Influence/Bravados from Mercury Rising 2014 for free on YouTube. While I don't much care for the Bravados, It's still cool that he did this. I wish more promotions would take advantage of this loophole if they're going to book TNA talent.


Though ya know, by the time this is ready for a DVD release, Kaz and Daniels will likely be free agents. Though I suppose there could be something in the contract that limits release of anything while said wrestler(s) were employed.


----------



## Bruce L

Chismo said:


> I loved that one, many of us did, but I remember some hating it, though.


I was not a fan, and my annoyance was compounded by the fact that it got so much praise despite (or for) certain traits that I don't believe would've been anywhere near as well-received around here in a non-deathmatch environment or in a match involving certain other independent stars.


----------



## Bruce L

Been on a real vintage ROH kick and thought I'd post some ratings...

*ROH Pure Title
Doug Williams vs. Alex Shelley (Reborn: Completion, 7/17/2004)*
★★★¾


*ROH Pure Title
Doug Williams (c) vs. John Walters (Scramble Cage Melee, 8/28/2004)*
★★★¾


*ROH World Title
Samoa Joe (c) vs. Austin Aries (Final Battle 2004, 12/26/2004)*
★★★★½


*ROH World Title
Austin Aries (c) vs. James Gibson (Stalemate, 4/16/2005)*
★★★★


*ROH World Title
C.M. Punk (c) vs. Roderick Strong (Escape from New York, 7/9/2005)*
★★★★


* Roderick Strong vs. Jimmy Yang (Enter the Dragon, 10/14/2005)*
★★★½


*ROH World Title
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Jimmy Yang (Weekend of Champions: Night 1, 4/28/2006)*
★★★½


*ROH World Title
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Delirious (Ring of Homicide, 5/13/2006)*
★★★¾


*ROH World Tag Team Titles
Christopher Daniels (c) & Matt Sydal (c) vs. CIMA & Shingo Takagi (International Challenge, 12/22/2006)*
★★★★ 


* Roderick Strong vs. Jack Evans (All-Star Extravaganza III, 3/30/2007)*
★★★★


*Race to the Top Tournament final
Claudio Castagnoli vs. El Generico (Race to the Top Tournament: Night 2, 7/28/2007)*
★★★★


*ROH World Title
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Death Before Dishonor V: Night 1, 8/10/2007)*
★★★★½


*ROH World Title
Takeshi Morishima (c) vs. Brent Albright (Death Before Dishonor V: Night 2, 8/11/2007)*
★★★¾


*ROH World Title
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Austin Aries (Rising Above, 12/29/2007)*
★★★★¾


*ROH World Title
Nigel McGuinness (c) vs. Austin Aries (Supercard of Honor III, 3/29/2008)*
★★★★½


* Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs (Vendetta II, 6/28/2008)*
★★★★½


* Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli (Northern Navigation, 7/25/2008)*
★★★★


*ROH World Tag Team Titles
The American Wolves (c) vs. KENTA & Roderick Strong (Violent Tendencies, 6/26/2009)*
★★★¾ 


* Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards (The Final Countdown Tour: Boston, 9/25/2009)*
★★★★½


* The American Wolves vs. the Kings of Wrestling (Revolution: USA, 5/6/2011)*
★★★½


*ROH World Title
Eddie Edwards (c) vs. Roderick Strong (Supercard of Honor VI, 5/21/2011)*
★★★¾


* El Generico vs. Eddie Edwards (Southern Defiance, 12/3/2011)*
★★★¾​


----------



## RKing85

anyone take advantage of the $5 sale on highspots?


----------



## Concrete

*Ray Rowe vs. Chris Hero(Inspire Pro 1/5/14):***1/2*
_This match has a lot going for it up front but finds a rather big disconnect toward the end. Hero works the first ¾ or so of the match exactly as you’d want, the big indie vet. Hero tears away at Rowe’s arm with stomps and nifty submissions. They did a countout tease off a rolling elbow that clearly wasn’t going to be the finish but set up possibly my favorite moment of the match. When they progress into an indie hot finish there is a sudden shift. No longer does any of the awesome armwork matter which irks the heck out of me. At the same time, I enjoyed the finishing run by itself with Rowe throwing Hero around, Hero throwing brutal strikes, nifty countering, and in the end a satisfying conclusion. I thought the match was certainly good by shear fact that it had a lot of good in it, I just wished that it felt like a more cohesive unit then back to back flicks with the same actors but a different tone._​


----------



## FITZ

RKing85 said:


> anyone take advantage of the $5 sale on highspots?


I'm too short on cash to do that right now. I would certainly grab a couple of the ROH shows they have on their for $5 if I had the chance.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I did - got 3 or 4 DGUSA events I didn't have yet, ROH Rising Above (the 2nd one) and CZW Wrestlecon


----------



## Saintpat

RKing85 said:


> anyone take advantage of the $5 sale on highspots?


Thanks for the heads up. Just ordered four ... to go with about a half-dozen I haven't gotten around to watching that I ordered for Christmas (from Highspots/Evolve/ROH).


----------



## Obfuscation

Too Far Gone said:


> I really enjoyed the Callihan vs. Younger Guerrilla Warfare match at PWG last year. Am I in the minority on this one?


I flat out loved the match, tbhayley.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I really liked it too and I actually thought their KO or Submission Only match from DDT4 was even better. The feud is nowhere near being universally enjoyed though. Some folks in here didn't even bother to watch it.


That match RULES too. I was big on their series. Callihan was my favorite guy in PWG for the first half of 2013. Minus that terrible match he had w/O'Reilly the night after the Guerrilla Warfare.



sXeMope said:


> Gabe posted Bad Influence/Bravados from Mercury Rising 2014 for free on YouTube. While I don't much care for the Bravados, It's still cool that he did this. I wish more promotions would take advantage of this loophole if they're going to book TNA talent.
> 
> 
> Though ya know, by the time this is ready for a DVD release, Kaz and Daniels will likely be free agents. Though I suppose there could be something in the contract that limits release of anything while said wrestler(s) were employed.


Bad Influence vs Bravados? :zayn3


----------



## sXeMope

I haven't taken advantage of the Highspots sale...yet. I have a cart with a few things in it but I'm waiting simply because I hate when a bunch of stuff comes in the mail at once. When does the sale end anyways? I know it's Memorial Day but when's that this year? (It's not recognized in Canada).


----------



## Obfuscation

Noticed the High Spots sale last night. Flipped my lid on some of the ROH DVDs only being five bucks again. Never did get around to owning the original Respect is Earned show.


----------



## RKing85

I think Memorial Day is the end of May.

But an American would be better equipped to answer that one.


----------



## FITZ

Memorial Day is May 26th. 

Last Monday in May usually.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## EmbassyForever

*PWG DDT4 2014 Review:*

Best Friends vs. RockNES Monsters: ***1/2.

PPRay vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines: **

Candice LeRae and Joey Ryan vs. Cole Steen Cole: ***1/2

Inner City Machine Guns vs. African American Wolves: **3/4

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Adam Thornstowe: *1/2

Best Friends vs. Cole Steen Cole: ***1/4

Inner City Machine Guns vs. Unbreakable F'N Machines: ***1/2.

Chris Hero vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Drake Younger: :floyd1

Best Friends vs. Inner City Machine Guns: ***

Realy good show. 1st match was the perfect opener, I loved Cole Steen Cole/Candice and Joey and that Inner/UNFM was a huge surprise for me. The Dropkick/DDT combo towards the end was one of the worst things ever, but still, I thought the match was pretty great. Ciampa/Thornstone wasn't good, and that 4-Way is cancer. The final round match was pretty fun. Very good show.


----------



## sharkboy22

Does anyone know when Mystery Vortex II will be released? I just really wanna see Cole/Candice so damn bad.


----------



## Obfuscation

World's Cutest Tag Team stealing PWG shows on the daily now.


----------



## sXeMope

Highspots said it's expected to ship in Mid-May.

Watched AAW Epic and AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 9 over the last couple of days. Half-assed reviews in the spoilers...



Spoiler: AAW Epic 2014



1. Christian Faith vs. CJ Esparza vs. Davey Vega vs. Ty Colton
- Fun opener. Crowd popped big for Faith and Vega. Kind of a scary moment in the match where Faith went for the Avalanche Awesome Bomb on Vega and Vegas feet hooked up in the ceiling and he came down on his neck/shoulders.

2. Heidi Lovelace vs. Seleziya Sparks
- Seleziyas AAW debut. Good match. Heidi impressed me once again and I hope Seleziya is brought back sooner than later.

3. The Clash & Matt Cage vs. Junthai Miller & Kung Fu Manchu
- Nothing really to say about this match. It was okay. Nothing memorable. 

4. Justice Jones vs. The SeaMan
- This was a squash match, but Jones really impressed me. 

5. Knight Wagner vs. Marek Brave
- Again, nothing to say about this match. Not bad, but nothing to go out of your way to see

6. Alex Shelley vs. Silas Young
- Was kind of let down by this one. It wasn't *bad* I was just expecting more. 

7. Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane vs. Ryan Boz & Tony Rican
- This was an impromptu street fight and it was a pretty fun hardcore match. One thing that irritated me though was that I'm pretty sure they used an empty staple gun. I don't even care about that, but they tried to do the spot where they staple paper to the guy...and it fell off immediately.

8. Men of the Year vs. OI4K
- Really liked this. Page is a great partner for Elgin because he oozes charisma, whereas Elgin has the charisma of cheese. Also the first time I saw Oi4K bust out the Irish Air Raid in a long time.

9. Arik Cannon vs. Kyle O'Reilly
- Bleh. I didn't care for this at all. Cannon and O'Reilly are both hit-and-miss for me and they were both more on the miss side of things. Couldn't wait for it to be over. It would be enjoyable if you like either of them though I guess.

10. Colt Cabana & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Eddie Kingston & Shane Hollister
- Fun tag match. A lot of brawling around the arena and the in-ring stuff was on point. Jordynne Grace and Scarlett at ringside were almost too much to handle :homer

----

Overall the best AAW show I've seen yet. Aside from Cannon/O'Reilly I enjoyed every match.





Spoiler: AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 9



1. Dicks & Flips vs. Youthanazia
- Fun opener. What you'd expect from Josh and Matt, and Colton and Flip work decent together as a tag team.

2. Davey Vega vs. Shane Hollister vs. Trevor Lee vs. Tyson Dux
- Really good four way. Everyone was on point. Trevor Lee is fantastic and Tyson Dux is (FINALLY) getting a regular spot in a big promotion. Davey Vega gets bonus points for wearing a Have Heart hoodie to the ring.

3. The Batiri vs. The Jollyville Fuck-Its(c)
- Have The Batiri gotten fat, or have they gained muscle in that weird way where they look fat until they flex? Anyways, decent match. Obariyon had some new facepaint that looked pretty sweet.

4. Bobby Beverly vs. Ethan Page
- It was okay. Nothing memorable. Wasn't really feeling it though.

5. Eddie Kingston vs. Tim Donst
- Was a little disappointed by this because it only went like 10 minutes. Everything you'd expect though.

6. AIW Intense Championship: ACH vs. Louis Lyndon(c)
- Nothing memorable to me. Wasn't really paying full attention to it.

7. AIW Absolute Championship: Andrew Everett vs. Michael Elgin(c)
- Bleh. Sometimes big guys and small guys mix and it's great and sometimes it sucks. This was somewhere in the middle, possibly leaning towards the sucky side. It wasn't horrible, but the last 3 minutes really irritated me. 

8. Gauntlet for the Gold
- Good for what it was. Crowd popped for Faith and Olsen. The stuff with Greg and Veda at the start was great. Seleziya Sparx had a really good showing. Jimmy Olsen was pretty impressive considering he was gone for 2+ years.

---

Overall a fun show. They really laid the groundwork for here with Cross & Prohibition for what happened at the next show. It was really cool seeing them really give Seleziya a chance to be more than Pages eye candy. Gregory Iron's new character has to be one of the best things going on the indies currently. This feud with Veda is so much better because of the new direction he's taken. If I were to guess I'd say Greg and Veda will be the "bloodbath match" at Hell On Earth 10, which I can't wait for. Overall Greg/Veda is probably my favorite feud going right now.


...Well, excluding Seleziya Sparx vs. her ring gear.. :homer


----------



## Obfuscation

Kingston vs Donst got another match? Matters not to me if it is in the ten minute window. Most of their matches have been - Grand Championship went twenty & that's the only one - so it is well within their confines of producing their similar quality.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

Got around to finally watching ROH Final Battle 2013 after having it sit for months. I wished I never did. DUDs _(damn near)_ across the board. (N)

Mark Briscoe had himself a solid singles match tho. That's cause for acknowledging a positive.


----------



## Even Flow

I was going to wait until Memorial Day to see if RF would do a sale (they probably will) but i've been so desperate to watch certain shoots i've just gone ahead and ordered them now. So the Davey, Kaitlyn, Nova Part 2 & AJ shoots will hopefully be here in a couple of weeks.

Also ordered Shimmer 53-56.


----------



## Obfuscation

SHIMMER :mark:

Aren't a good portion of Shine DVDs still in purgatory just like all the Gabe promotions? b/c I've been wanting to entertain the option of buying some of their all around good shows.


----------



## Even Flow

Yes, unfortunately they are. I need to buy a few Shine shows to catch up, i'll likely do it when I next order from DGUSA.


----------



## KingCrash

*AIW - Double Dare*


*DD Tag Tournament Quarterfinal*
The Jollyville Fuck-Its (Nasty Russ & T-Money) vs. Team UK (Mark Andrews & Pete Dunne) - **1/4

*DD Tag Tournament Quarterfinal*
The Submission Squad (Evan Gelistico & Pierre Abernathy) vs. Youthanasia (Josh Prohibition & Matt Cross) - **

*DD Tag Tournament Quarterfinal*
The Hooligans (Devin & Mason Cutter) vs. Hope & Change (Gregory Iron & Veda Scott) - DUD

*DD Tag Tournament Quarterfinal*
#NIXON (Bobby Beverly & Rickey Shane Page) vs. The Sex Bob-Ombs (Davey Vega & Matt Fitchett) - **3/4

*AIW Womens Title*
Allysin Kay vs. MsChif - *

*DD Tag Tournament Semifinal*
The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. Youthanasia - **1/4

*DD Tag Tournament Semifinal*
The Hooligans vs. #NIXON - ***

Jonathan Gresham vs. Johnny Gargano - **1/2

*DD Tag Tournament Final - Winner Get Title Shot at Hell On Earth*
The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs. #NIXON - ***

*AIW Absolute Title *
Ethan Page vs. UltraMantis Black - ***1/2

Josh Alexander vs. Michael Elgin - ***1/2



*EVOLVE 28*


Drew Gulak vs. Biff Busick - ***1/2

Green Ant vs. Maxwell Chicago - *

AR Fox vs. Caleb Konley - **1/4

*Open The United Gate Titles*
The Bravado Brothers (Harlem & Lancelot) vs. The Gentlemen’s Club (Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy) - DUD

Ricochet vs. Anthony Nese - ***1/4

Johnny Gargano vs. Rich Swann - **

*EVOLVE Title*
Chris Hero vs. Trent Baretta - **
​


----------



## Certified G

I rewatched CZW Tournament Of Death 9 this morning. I forgot how damn good it was. Some of the best deathmatch wrestlers participated, plus you had BJW's Abdullah Kobayashi and just a very good selection of matches. 

Even the Callihan/Gacy vs Hyde/Excellent was a decent/enjoyable match, and I fucking hate Greg Excellent.

After Zandig didn't show up to fight Masada there was 1 hilarious line of commentary. The announcer said Zandig was scared to face Masada, and that maybe he finally gave birth to that baby he had been bearing for 11 years. :lol

Overal this was an awesome show, I think I remember most people in this section talking positively about this show, so if you haven't checked it out I'd recommend buying it somewhere.


----------



## sXeMope

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Kingston vs Donst got another match? Matters not to me if it is in the ten minute window. Most of their matches have been - Grand Championship went twenty & that's the only one - so it is well within their confines of producing their similar quality.


I've never seen a non-AIW Donst/Kingston match (I'm not sure if one's ever happened in AIW. If it did it was before I started following them). It wasn't a bad match, I was just expecting it to go around 20-30 minutes by the way they built it up. Probably would have on any other show but they had to go the GFTG match and that took up about an hour.

Out of curiosity. I'll put the main point in spoilers to avoid potentially ruining it. I'm in the process of converting the Beyond Wrestling 4/13 SecretShow and it has Mike Bailey vs. Buxx Belmar. Watching some of it, I see that Bailey has some familiar mannerisms. Then it hit me...



Spoiler: Tidbit about Mike Bailey



I'm not sure if anyone's heard anything, but does Mike Bailey wrestle as the Kitsune character in ISW? Similar size, similar mannerisms, and they both kind of move the same way.


----------



## Obfuscation

Even Flow said:


> Yes, unfortunately they are. I need to buy a few Shine shows to catch up, i'll likely do it when I next order from DGUSA.


Lame. 



sXeMope said:


> I've never seen a non-AIW Donst/Kingston match (I'm not sure if one's ever happened in AIW. If it did it was before I started following them). It wasn't a bad match, I was just expecting it to go around 20-30 minutes by the way they built it up. Probably would have on any other show but they had to go the GFTG match and that took up about an hour.


Kingston vs Donst

Pretty much the general time on the over/under, as I said. They flat out demolish each other _(well, it was more one sided in the first match...infamous.)_ so the need to go long isn't reached. Time is irrelevant to me as it is, as long as the quality is there. 9-10 minutes of beating the piss out of each other = greatness. Most of the time indie junk that goes way too long is never worth the watch to begin w/.


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> I've never seen a non-AIW Donst/Kingston match (I'm not sure if one's ever happened in AIW. If it did it was before I started following them). It wasn't a bad match, I was just expecting it to go around 20-30 minutes by the way they built it up. Probably would have on any other show but they had to go the GFTG match and that took up about an hour.
> 
> Out of curiosity. I'll put the main point in spoilers to avoid potentially ruining it. I'm in the process of converting the Beyond Wrestling 4/13 SecretShow and it has Mike Bailey vs. Buxx Belmar. Watching some of it, I see that Bailey has some familiar mannerisms. Then it hit me...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tidbit about Mike Bailey
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone's heard anything, but does Mike Bailey wrestle as the Kitsune character in ISW? Similar size, similar mannerisms, and they both kind of move the same way.


Shit.... I think you hit the nail on the head. I watch a fair bit of both and have never put two and two together.


----------



## ZEROVampire

ROH SUPERCARD OF HONOR VIII

Cedric Alexander vs Roderick Strong **1/2

Adrenaline RUSH & Andrew Everett vs The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs, BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) **

Silas Young vs RD Evans *3/4

No Disqualification Match
Mark Briscoe vs Michael Bennett *1/2

3-Way #1 Contender's Match
Forever Hooligans vs Hanson & Rowe vs reDRagon ***

ROH World TV Championship - 2 out of 3 Falls Match
Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs Jay Lethal ***

IWGP Heavyweight Championship #1 Contender's Match
Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen ***1/2

ROH World Championship - Ladder War
Adam Cole (c) vs Jay Briscoe ***

Overall Grade: 6.25


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> I've never seen a non-AIW Donst/Kingston match (I'm not sure if one's ever happened in AIW. If it did it was before I started following them). It wasn't a bad match, I was just expecting it to go around 20-30 minutes by the way they built it up. Probably would have on any other show but they had to go the GFTG match and that took up about an hour.
> 
> Out of curiosity. I'll put the main point in spoilers to avoid potentially ruining it. I'm in the process of converting the Beyond Wrestling 4/13 SecretShow and it has Mike Bailey vs. Buxx Belmar. Watching some of it, I see that Bailey has some familiar mannerisms. Then it hit me...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tidbit about Mike Bailey
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if anyone's heard anything, but does Mike Bailey wrestle as the Kitsune character in ISW? Similar size, similar mannerisms, and they both kind of move the same way.


Yep, you're correct about Bailey.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> Drake Younger ‏@DrakeYounger317 5 t
> STORE CLOSES TONIGHT! Today is your last chance to grab up some #PMA gear from @OneHourTees! 9 designs to choose from


Fuck, and I thought I'd get one of his t-shirts soon. 


Speaking of Bailey, he's gonna be at New Heights this year. Hopefully he gets a regular spot because I really liked his Rob Van Dam'ish style.


----------



## sharkboy22

Does anyone know why Gabe just doesn't give a fuck about his DVD sales?


----------



## Bubz

Haven't watched PWG since like, mid way through 2013, can someone fill me in on a couple things; who is in The African American Wolves? (Great name btw) and who is in Best Friends?


----------



## Obfuscation

AAW = ACH & AR Fox

Best Friends = Chuck Taylor & Trent? _(Joey Ryan was in it on their first night, but he's now aligned w/Candice LaRae)_


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Does anyone know why Gabe just doesn't give a fuck about his DVD sales?


I don't think it's that he doesn't give a fuck. I think it's more that he has limited funding and chooses to put more money into iPPV. I can understand it to an extent but I do agree that he needs to put more into getting the DVDs out. I don't see what takes them so long tbh. I'm no expert and don't know what goes into getting a DVD ready for release, but I can take a video file and have it as a full DVD with a menu and whatnot in a few hours, and SMV/Highspots can generally have raw footage out on DVD within a couple of weeks. He's definitely throwing money away by not putting more focus in his DVD production. I know SHINE did Jessicka Havok vs. Saraya Knight late last year and tbh I'd buy a DVD for that match alone but it'll probably be late this year before I can. (I say this assuming that Gabe either owns, or has a hand in SHINE)


----------



## smitlick

Sal Hamaoui puts together the DVDs for Gabe World. Both have never ending excuses as to why things never get released in a fast manner.


----------



## Concrete

I swore Swann and Fox were African American Wolves. Huh.


----------



## Obfuscation

They teamed together twice, but I don't recall the name ever being used. There's just one too many high flyer black duos w/clever names and it causes some confusion.


----------



## Lane

I think it was ACH and Fox that were African American Wolves.


----------



## Last Chancery

Y'all got to check out Rich Swann vs AR Fox vs Danny Cannon from DreamWave last night. Simply incredible stuff.


----------



## Concrete

If Cannon climbs a pole I"M OUT!


----------



## Lane

Danny Cannon is so god damn unsafe to himself. I love it.


----------



## sXeMope

I highly recommend the Beyond Wrestling 4/13 SecretShow. They have a deal where you can get it for $5. I'm making my way through it right now and it's a really fun show. Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher is the main event. Looking forward to that because I've heard good things about Thatcher. 


Side note: Is it just me or does Dick Justice look identical to fat Weird Al from the I'm Fat music video?


----------



## Even Flow

Just bought The Kevin Steen Show with Kyle O'Reilly. 

Hopefully will have it up later.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sXeMope

> ROH CREATING EXCELLENCE (2 DISC DVD)
> 
> For over 12 years Ring of Honor has been the company where wrestlers come to become great. With a constant roster full of the best wrestlers on the planet, ROH truly creates excellence. This two disc set contains RARE NEVER BEFORE RELEASED ON A COMPILATION SET MATCHES from some of the biggest wrestling stars in the industry. See CM Punk, Samoa Joe, Bryan Danielson, Claudio Castagnoli, and many more compete in some of the greatest matches of their careers while inside of an ROH ring. You won't find these exclusive matches on any other compilation release! It's easy to see why these guys became stars of the industry. Now see how their skills were fully developed here in Ring of Honor, and how their excellence was first created.
> 
> DISC #1
> CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Steve Corino… 11/1/03 Main Event Spectacles
> Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley… 9/11/04 Glory By Honor III
> CM Punk & Steve Corino vs. Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong… 12/26/04 Final Battle 2004
> ROH Pure Championship: Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli… 11/4/05 Showdown in MoTown
> AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal… 1/14/06 Hell Freezes Over
> ROH World Championship: Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries… 10/7/06 Motor City Madness
> Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious… 11/3/06 Honor Reclaims Boston
> Samoa Joe vs. Nigel McGuinness… 1/26/07 Dedicated
> ROH World Tag Team Titles: Briscoes vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Matt Sydal… 6/22/07 United We Stand
> 
> DISC #2
> El Generico vs. Tyler Black… 8/16/08 Night of the Butcher 2
> Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli… 11/21/08 Escalation
> Ultimate Endurance: Austin Aries, Brodie Lee & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black, Delirious & Necro Butcher… 3/21/09 7th Anniversary
> ROH World Tag Team Titles: American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black… 4/18/09 Tag Title Classic
> Briscoes & Tyler Black vs. American Wolves & Chris Hero… 3/19/10 Gold Rush
> Adam Cole & Tommasco Ciampa vs. Michael Elgin & Kevin Steen… 9/6/13 Road to Greatness Night 1


That last match is quite a weird selection for a comp that's essentially a comp of various guys who went to WWE/TNA. I would say it could be a hint on Steen's future but I would assume that the listings would have been sorted out months ago, well before the Steen weight drop and heavy WWE rumors.

Did anyone ever hear anything about a Paul London comp and a new Adam Cole comp that ROH was working on? I swear they said it somewhere a long time ago and expected them to be out by now.

Smart Mark finally made an error in an order for me. Ordered Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore and when I put the disc in last night, it was Americanrana. Both discs were. Armory Amore cover and disc art, but Americanrana ISOs. Already emailed them and they said they'd fix it but yeah. I've been ordering from them for over 2 years and this is the first error of any kind they've made, and quite the odd one at that.


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> That last match is quite a weird selection for a comp that's essentially a comp of various guys who went to WWE/TNA. I would say it could be a hint on Steen's future but I would assume that the listings would have been sorted out months ago, well before the Steen weight drop and heavy WWE rumors.
> 
> Did anyone ever hear anything about a Paul London comp and a new Adam Cole comp that ROH was working on? I swear they said it somewhere a long time ago and expected them to be out by now.
> 
> Smart Mark finally made an error in an order for me. Ordered Beyond Wrestling Armory Amore and when I put the disc in last night, it was Americanrana. Both discs were. Armory Amore cover and disc art, but Americanrana ISOs. Already emailed them and they said they'd fix it but yeah. I've been ordering from them for over 2 years and this is the first error of any kind they've made, and quite the odd one at that.


That's happened to me before when I got a wXw show and both Discs were Disc 1 and there was no Disc 2.


----------



## seabs

*Seems pretty clear it's a "and these could be the next 4" match. Also that gap from 2010 onwards :lel*


----------



## Obfuscation

You can just imagine how "good" that tag match was too. :hayden3


----------



## RKing85

Saw Wrestling Road Diaries 2 tonight. 

Very good, although not as good as the first one. Kind of made me want to rewatch a whole bunch of documentaries however.

Looking at my shelf, I think Memphis Heat, Heroes of World Class, and the Jim Crockett Good Old Days will be rewatched here in the near future.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

Adam Cole, baby. Global Wars isn't a very appealing card on paper, but it's got Cole vs Steen. In Canada. I have to check that one out.


----------



## Last Chancery

Still beats 99.5% of all other ROH cards, the 0.5% being the NYC show the week following.


----------



## Obfuscation

Since the Chikara thread...uh, died I guess, posting this here: (unless I missed it, but screw it)






Darkness Crabtree was Dalton Castle's Uncle. Omg. Dalton Castle in Chikara? 

This is terrific. Oh, & RIP Crabtree.


----------



## Concrete

"We'd still be seeing Water World take it home EVERY. YEAR." Fantastic.


----------



## philosophyofaknife

Don't know if this is the right thread, but I gotta say the Chikara movie has me so hyped for more in-ring action! Really enjoyed it and had to buy the soundtrack as well. Very cool idea.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Such drama going on in Botchamnia's Facebook page right now. :lol 
It all started when Maffew posted this picture on Facebook and Twitter:



Spoiler: PICTURE















Of course the fans got a little upset and started calling Feinstein with all kinds of names. 
Feinstein then appears and basically goes on a RANT in the comment section, and lets just say that he has A LOT to say.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm not sure what the footage in question is, but from the name I'm assuming it's the footage from Masters' debut on Raw where he smashed Stevies face, which Rob has no right to file a copyright claim on.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> I'm not sure what the footage in question is, but from the name I'm assuming it's the footage from Masters' debut on Raw where he smashed Stevies face, which Rob has no right to file a copyright claim on.


I think that footage is probably the focus if it but I'm assuming that there was other stuff on the video and something on that video must have been the footage that RF video has the rights to. He obviously wouldn't just file a copyright complaint on WWE footage.

I don't see how Feinstein is going to be able to defend himself to fans about this. It's just not going to work.

Could someone link me to the Botchamania facebook. I'm curious what Feinstein said.


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah, probably a clip from a Stevie and/or Masters shoot to accompany it. From what I saw (there were 175 comments when I checked it out) it was just Feinstein explaining a bunch of the stuff about the PervertedJustice thing and how he was set up by Cary to get him out of ROH and start their "own RFVIDEO" as he put it (Which they did in a way with their Straight Shootin" series). Also said they passed out DVDs of him on the news to people in his neighborhood. It goes on and on. It's really just Rob defending himself against a bunch of people making the typical jokes which makes him look unprofessional IMO.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

sXeMope said:


> he was set up by Cary


:lmao

Yeah, sure.


----------



## Rah

EDIT: seems the image was from October. I guess last night wasn't the first run-in Feinstein has had with Botchamania nor pushing blame onto the RoH management for setting him up.


----------



## RKing85

nothing has been announced for the CHIKARA return card yet has it?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

RKing85 said:


> nothing has been announced for the CHIKARA return card yet has it?


I haven't heard anything either, but checked cagematch and got this:



> Six Man Tag Team Match
> Sinn Bohdi & The Odditorium (Oliver Grimsly & Quefka The Quiet) vs. The Batiri (Kobald, Kodama & Obariyon)


----------



## Lane

AIW IS BRINGING GRADO TO AMERICA.


----------



## ZEROVampire

PWG MYSTERY VORTEX II 3/28/14

Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett ***1/2 Very Good

B-Boy, Willie Mack & Joey Ryan vs RockNES Monsters & Peter Avalon **1/4

Anthony Nese vs Roderick Strong **

ACH & AR Fox vs Ricochet & Rich Swann vs Michael Elgin & Brian Cage ***1/4

Tommaso Ciampa vs Chris Hero **1/2

Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly ***1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Championship:* The Young Bucks (c) vs BEST Friends ***1/4

*PWG World Championship:* Adam Cole (c) vs Candice LeRae ***


----------



## Obfuscation

Still waiting for that Kingston vs Icarus rematch w/the added bonus of THERE MUST BE A WINNER.


----------



## Lane

Mystery Vortex 2 was a good little show. The opening 3 way and the 3 way tag were probably the best matches. Candice vs Cole was kinda whatever.


----------



## BKKsoulcity

3 way tag match between Machines, AA Wolves, and Inner City was incredible in my opinion!


----------



## smitlick

*EVOLVE 23*

1. The Gentlemens Club vs Dos Ben Dejos
***

2. Matt Jackson vs Caleb Konley
**3/4

3. The Bravado Brothers vs Pieces of Hate
***1/4

4. Brian XL vs Earl Cooter
*

5. Drew Gulak vs Shane Strickland vs Mr Touchdown vs Lince Dorado
**1/2

6. Green Ant vs Josh Alexander vs Biff Busick vs Maxwell Chicago
***

7. Rich Swann & Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano & Trent Barreta
***3/4

8. AR Fox vs Anthony Nese
***1/2​


----------



## Even Flow

New RF release, Face Off Vol. 17 with Road Warrior Animal & Demolition. 

Also wish my DVD's would've been dispatched already from RF. I only ordered 5 shoots.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Still waiting for that Kingston vs Icarus rematch w/the added bonus of THERE MUST BE A WINNER.







Oh yeah. This is my jam.

and Part II w/toilet coffee mug:


----------



## ZEROVampire

*CZW TO INFINITY (4/27/2014)*

Da Hoodz (Davey Cash & Kris Pyro) vs TDT (Mathieu St-Jacques & Thomas Dubois)
**

*CZW Wired Television Championship*
Shane Strickland (c) vs Joe Gacy
**1/2

The Front (Niles Sozio & Stockade) vs Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry)
**1/2

Kimber Lee vs Alexxis
**1/2

MASADA vs Chris Dickinson
*1/4

*Barbed Wire Board Death Match*
Matt Tremont vs Danny Havoc
*** (Very Good for the Bloody matches fans)

DJ Hyde vs Kevin Steen
*1/4

*CZW Tag Team Championship*
The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) (c) vs The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn)
***

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
Drew Gulak (c) vs Biff Busick
***1/2

*
Overall Grade:* 6.0
​


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone find any results from the IWS return show last night? All I've found was that Beef Wellington returned and they announced Tommy Dreamer for IWS XV (Which I personally don't think it is right to call it that considering that show will be the second time they ran in 5 years, but I digress).


----------



## MoxleyMoxx




----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 25*

*FIP Championship Match*
Trent Barreta (c) vs Anthony Nese
***

*FRAY!*
Chuck Taylor vs Lince Dorado vs Jon Davis vs Caleb Konley vs Uhaa Nation
**1/2

Chris Hero vs Ricochet
***

*Epic Six Man Tag Team Match*
The Young Bucks & Rich Swann vs The Bravados & Johnny Gargano
**1/4

*EVOLVE Championship*
AR Fox (c) vs Davey Richards
***1/4


*AAW The Chaos Theory 2014*

Marek Brave vs DC Dynamite vs Knight Wagner vs Tyler Colton
**

Zero Gravity (Brett Gakiya & CJ Esparza) vs Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane 
**

Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix vs Colt Cabana & Juntai Miller
**1/4

Jonathan Gresham vs Eddie Kingston
*1/2

Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs Kung Fu Machu (Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine)
**3/4

*AAW Heritage Championship*
ACH vs Matt Cage (c) 
**1/2

*AAW Heavyweight Championship*
Jimmy Jacobs vs Shane Hollister (c)
***1/4

*AAW Tag Team Championship*
Ricochet & Uhaa Nation vs Michael Elgin & Ethan Page (c)
***1/2​


----------



## Mattyb2266

ZEROVampire said:


> *EVOLVE 25*
> 
> *FIP Championship Match*
> Trent Barreta (c) vs Anthony Nese
> ***
> 
> *FRAY!*
> Chuck Taylor vs Lince Dorado vs Jon Davis vs Caleb Konley vs Uhaa Nation
> **1/2
> 
> Chris Hero vs Ricochet
> ***
> 
> *Epic Six Man Tag Team Match*
> The Young Bucks & Rich Swann vs The Bravados & Johnny Gargano
> **1/4
> 
> *EVOLVE Championship*
> AR Fox (c) vs Davey Richards
> ***1/4
> 
> 
> *AAW The Chaos Theory 2014*
> 
> Marek Brave vs DC Dynamite vs Knight Wagner vs Tyler Colton
> **
> 
> Zero Gravity (Brett Gakiya & CJ Esparza) vs Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane
> **
> 
> Keith Walker & Tweek Phoenix vs Colt Cabana & Juntai Miller
> **1/4
> 
> Jonathan Gresham vs Eddie Kingston
> *1/2
> 
> Davey Richards & Kyle O'Reilly vs Kung Fu Machu (Louis Lyndon & Marion Fontaine)
> **3/4
> 
> *AAW Heritage Championship*
> ACH vs Matt Cage (c)
> **1/2
> 
> *AAW Heavyweight Championship*
> Jimmy Jacobs vs Shane Hollister (c)
> ***1/4
> 
> *AAW Tag Team Championship*
> Ricochet & Uhaa Nation vs Michael Elgin & Ethan Page (c)
> ***1/2​


I remember watching that AAW main event and hating it. I try to stay optimistic when I watch wrestling and look for the positives, but screw that match. I already don't like Elgin, and that match kinda made me dislike Uhaa. Every time the two were in the ring together I cringed a little bit, and not in the good, holy shit that was a crazy death match spot kinda way. Not even ricochet could have saved it for me.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH/NJPW GLOBAL WARS*

Michael Bennett vs ACH **

Takaaki Watanabe vs Michael Elgin **1/4

The Decade vs reDRagon vs The Briscoes **1/4

Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander **3/4

*IWGP Jr. Heavyweight Tag Team Championship*: The Young Bucks (c) vs Forever Hooligans vs Time Splitters ***1/2 (_Ok, Corino is amazing_)

Shinsuke Nakamura & Jado vs Jushin Thunder Liger & Hiroshi Tanahashi ***1/4
*
ROH World Television Championship:* Jay Lethal (c) vs Silas Young vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Matt Taven **3/4

Kazuchika Okada & Gedo vs Bullet Club (AJ Styles & Karl Anderson) ***

*ROH World Championship: *Adam Cole (c) vs Kevin Steen ***1/2
*
Overall Grade:* 7.25

*Good show*


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> Anyone find any results from the IWS return show last night? All I've found was that Beef Wellington returned and they announced Tommy Dreamer for IWS XV (Which I personally don't think it is right to call it that considering that show will be the second time they ran in 5 years, but I digress).


All I could find was The Afterparty (Cecil Nyx, Chaz Lovely & Rukin) beat The Super Smash Brothers & Shynron in a six-man, Shayne Hawke won the Canadian title in a four way over Vanessa Kraven, Excess & Eddy Erdogan and Phantom had a match against Buxx Belmar for the Heavyweight title, no news on the winner.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> Smart Mark Video ‏@smartmarkvideo 1 t
> We are working on 2 new @TheDeanAmbrose complete collections from @wXwGermany & @IWAMidSouth look for them soon on DVD/MP4/VOD #k5


TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## smitlick

*EVOLVE 24*

1. Green Ant vs Mike Rollins vs Lince Dorado vs Mr Touchdown
**1/2

2. Matt Jackson vs Shane Strickland
**3/4

3. Ivelisse vs Su Yung
*1/4

4. Anthony Nese vs Josh Alexander
**3/4

5. Trent Barreta vs Maxwell Chicago
*3/4

6. Trent Barreta vs Caleb Konley
***

7. Los Ben Dejos vs The Bravado Brothers vs Pieces of Hate vs The Gentlemens Club
***

8. Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick
****1/4

9. Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann
***3/4

10. Ricochet vs AR Fox
***1/2​


----------



## Obfuscation

SSB teamed w/Shynron? Sounds ballistic. And Shayne Hawke is still working. :hb


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Gabe decided not to be a retard this weekend. 

EVOLVE 29 delivered (Fox/NationVSNese/Baretta (MOTN), Busick/Gargano, Swann/Konley).


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG Mystery Vortex II​*
Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett - ***
~ This is such a tough one to rate as there was some very good stuff here but also some really bad. There were some awesome strike exchanges; Cedric's punches in particular looked and sounded brutal. And when Everett was on form, he hit some inspiring moves, and his SSP to the outside looked great. But then we came to the issues; they set such a fast pace, they clearly couldn't quite keep up with it, which led to a lot of sloppiness. Cedric botched two rope-assisted moves and it looked bad, and quite a few of Everett's moves weren't crisp and looked rather tacky and amateurish. But hey, the Reseda crowd LOVED it, so who am I to criticise.

B-Boy, Willie Mack & Joey Ryan vs The RockNES Monsters & Peter Avalon - **3/4
~ Fine but nothing particularly special

Anthony Nese vs Roderick Strong - ***
~ Solid match but this was a case once again of a midcard PWG match going that little bit too long.

Unbreakable F'n Machines vs African American Wolves vs Inner City Machine Guns - ***1/2
~ Periodically it's lots of fun, but we've seen this combination a million times now so there isn't much room for them to be particularly innovative. 

Tommaso Ciampa vs Chris Hero - *1/2
~ This match just pissed me off; I am so over Hero on the indies now. Generic indy stuff early on, stupid strike exchanges, a completely unearned kickout-at-one section...gah, this was bad.

Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/4
~ On the whole this was pretty good; they did go a bit overkill towards the end, but Kyle had some nice work on Gargano's arm that led into the finish.

The Young Bucks vs Best Friends - ***3/4
~ This had a nice methodical pace which really picked up towards the end. I could see an argument for the finish being overbooked, but I thought it worked perfectly, bringing in all the recent Mount Rushmore stuff and the Bucks' history with Rick Knox, plus we had some great nearfalls.

Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae - ***1/4
~ Candice had some good hope spots, and it was fun seeing Cole being the uber-dick, but this would have worked better as a midcard match rather than the main event.


----------



## Platt




----------



## sXeMope

Probably the best promo/hype video for a show I've ever seen.


----------



## KingCrash

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Still waiting for that Kingston vs Icarus rematch w/the added bonus of THERE MUST BE A WINNER.


Main event of the show, just announced. Honestly they should just have the lights off, turn them on and continue the match like the past year's garbage never even happened.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*DDT4 2014*

DDT4 First Round Match
BEST Friends (Trent? & Chuck Taylor) vs RockNES Monsters (Johnny Yuma & Johnny Goodtime) **1/4

DDT4 First Round Match
PPRay (Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas) vs Unbreakable F'N Machines (Michael Elgin & Brian Cage) **3/4

DDT4 First Round Match
Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs COLE STEEN COLE (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) ***1/4

DDT4 First Round Match
Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann) vs African American Wolves (AR Fox & ACH) ***3/4

Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe **

DDT4 Semi-Final Round Match
BEST Friends (Trent? & Chuck Taylor) vs COLE STEEN COLE (Adam Cole & Kevin Steen) **1/2

DDT4 Semi-Final Round Match
Unbreakable F'N Machines (Michael Elgin & Brian Cage) vs Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann) ***3/4

#1 Contender Four-Way Match
Johnny Gargano vs Chris Hero vs Drake Younger vs Kyle O'Reilly ****

DDT4 Final Round Match
BEST Friends (Trent? & Chuck Taylor) vs Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann) ***

Overall Grade: 7.75


----------



## Chismo

KingCrash said:


> Main event of the show, just announced. Honestly they should just have the lights off, turn them on and continue the match like the past year's garbage never even happened.


Best idea ever.



ZEROVampire said:


> Johnny Gargano vs Chris Hero vs Drake Younger vs Kyle O'Reilly ****


:costanza


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## MoxleyMoxx

SMV has now released the Robert Anthony BOTI set that I posted a trailer for recently. 



> This 4 disc releases features a 5 hour internvew and a dozen of Ego's best matches.
> 1. Interview - 300 Minutes
> 2. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Frankie Kazarian - 3XW 10/29/05
> 3. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Jayson Quick - IWA-MS 4/12/08
> 4. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Michael Elgin - IWA-MS 7/6/08
> 5. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Prince Mustafa Ali - IWA-MS 9/26/08
> 6. Aerial Assault Match: Egotistico Fantastico vs. Drew Blood vs. Pinkie Sanchez vs. "Quick" Carter Gray - CZW 3/14/09
> 7. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Ricochet - IWA-MS 5/2/09
> 8. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Sami Callihan - CZW 6/13/09
> 9. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Azrieal - CZW 3/27/10
> 10. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Nick Gage - CZW 4/10/10
> 11. Robert Anthony vs. Jon Moxley - CZW 10/9/10
> 12. Egotistico Fantastico vs. Silas Young - ICW 2/25/11
> 13. Robert Anthony vs. Devon Moore - CZW 3/12/11
> 
> - See more at: http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/rober...t-ego-anthony-story.html#sthash.ZbaUaBWI.dpuf


5 hour interview sounds great, especially if he's gonna spend a lot of that time talking about his FCW experiences, and the matchlist looks good enough as well.

edit:



> Ego ‏@Egofan 23 min
> If I sell 100 copy's of my DVD I'll donate % of my end of profits to a charity in JC Bailey and Damages name. Photo proof No fake indie crap


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Main event of the show, just announced. Honestly they should just have the lights off, turn them on and continue the match like the past year's garbage never even happened.


I know. That's why I patted my ego when I posted the latest event center.

Epic plan you're spitting though.


----------



## sharkboy22

Started Mystery Vortex II and the second match in.....I....I...I just can't. I can't do it anymore. I just can't. As if the opening match weren't already fast paced and all over the place already. The match on paper is as unappealing as it gets. B-boy, Willie Mack and Joey Ryan (boy have they fallen) against the team of the Rockness Monster and Peter Avalon. Basically, the same match PWG has been booking every show for a year now. So, on paper the match does nothing to interest me but I thought I'd give it a chance. Why the fuck did I do that? After watching the opening match go about 12 minutes of fast, fastt, fast, faster, let's not sell anything bruh, the participants in this match felt in necessary to produce a match that looked EXACTLY like the one that came on 5 seconds before theirs.

It's gonna be a chore to get through this DVD. Might watch Proving Grounds instead.


----------



## Obfuscation

Then only watch PWG from when you know you liked it. Problem solved.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I just noticed that the Chaos in Cameron (A Hardy Homecoming) show is on XWT. I heard that the Briscoes vs. Hardys tag was a good match. I got this information from a friend of mine who saw the show live, though. Whether or not it translates well in video form is to be determined. I just thought that I would give y'all a head's up.*


----------



## Concrete

I don't do XWT cause viruses. I would be the 1 in a million. 

That match honestly sounds rad given it would be in NC. Anywhere else I'd probably be skeptical but I saw an 8-man for OMEGA last year that was far better than it had any right to given some participants but in the end it was SUPER fun. I like fun. OMEGA gives that.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd actually watch that match on the hope it provides the kind of ******* silliness that could be enjoyed within rasslin'. It has potential to be god awful, but I love the Hardy's so screw it. Mark vs Jeff in a battle of who can be crazier..hmm. Then nobody wins when Matt ends up taking the cake. :mark:


----------



## ZEROVampire

OMEGA: CHAOS IN CAMERON (04/26/2014)

Xsiris vs Cedric Alexander *1/2

Jake Manning vs Andrew Everett **

Trevor Lee vs Adam Page ***

Ric Converse vs Caprice Coleman **

D'arcy Dixon vs Reby Sky 1/2*

Six-Man Tag Elimination Match:
CW Anderson, Caleb Konley & Mickey Gambino vs The Bravado Brothers & Hurricane Helms **1/2

The Briscoe Brothers vs The Hardy Boyz ***1/4

Overall Grade: 4.5


----------



## Platt

SMV sale coming tomorrow



> We will be having a sale starting tomorrow morning (5/15) Any DVD/mp4 order of $50 or more u can save 25% off your order. Sale ends 5/16 1pm


----------



## Obfuscation

Those typical underwhelming SMV sales.


----------



## sXeMope

A sale is a sale. I generally break even with SMVs sales. Most, if not all the money taken away with the 25% discount goes back into shipping/extra fees necessary so that the CDN money I send is the correct amount in USD. For some reason I never understood I just look at SMV sales as orders that come with free shipping.

I saw SMV on Twitter say that they're working with Dave Cole to produce posters for upcoming BOTIs. He's got some pretty good work from what I've seen so I'm interested to see what he can produce. Speaking of which, does anyone know what BOTIs are set to be released soon? Been a while since I heard anything about them being filmed.


----------



## Chismo

Dreamer's HOH stepping the fuck up, finally (at least in terms of show quantity :side:



> - House of Hardcore has announced that they have three shows set for next month. The shows will be on June 6th in Poughkeepsie, New York; June 7th in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania and June 14th in Valley Center, California. Check out the carts as announced thus far:
> 
> *June 6th*:
> * Hardcore War: Tommy Dreamer & Abyss vs. Team 3D
> * AJ Styles vs. Chris Hero
> * Eddie Kingston & Homicide vs. Bad Influence
> Also appearing: Matt Striker, The Godfather, Hale Collins, Little Guido, Shane "Hurricane" Helms, Cerebus, Petey Williams, Tony Nese, Alex Reynolds, Vic Dalishus, Adam Pearce, CW Anderson and Gangrel
> 
> *June 7th*:
> * Kevin Steen vs. AJ Styles
> * Monster's Ball: Tommy Dreamer vs. Abyss
> * Team 3D vs. Bad Influence
> Also appearing: Matt Striker, Hale Collins, Little Guido, Cerebus, Petey Williams, Tony Nese, Vic Dalishus, Adam Pearce, CW Anderson, and Gangrel
> 
> *June 14th*:
> * The Young Bucks vs. Bad Influence
> Also appearing: Tommy Dreamer, Terry Funk, Matt Striker, Ron Simmons, Matt Hardy, Reby Sky, Lance Storm, Chris Masters, Rikishi, the former Kelly Kelly, Gangrel, Adam Pearce and more


----------



## Obfuscation

Hero vs Styles II. There's some hype. Same w/Steen vs Styles is both show up to make it work.

Bad Influence tour, eh? Lets see if Daniels doesn't ultra phone it in like he often does when working indies that aren't ROH.

Matt Striker & Abyss working more hardcore matches :hayden3


----------



## Concrete

I still need to see Hero vs. Styles from SMASH then move on to their ROH match and now we've got this coming up. If Styles vs. Steen is as good as their 2CW match it'll be totes fine. 

I don't know about these House of Hardcore shows in general. They always seem sorta weak, I don't know. But then again WOLFIE D IN DA HOUSE!!! They also can throw Little Guido a 10 minute scrap that I'll totally dig. Interested to see how they decide to handle Cali since not a ton of promotions run there if they aren't based there. (CHIKARA BBY!) 

As far as SMV sale goes it isn't a ton but it saves me some cash on shows since I'm not the illegally downloading indie wrestling crowd. Plus I've switched to MP4 that saves a $3 at least on each show off the bat then saves $5 overall on shipping.


----------



## sXeMope

Has Dreamer announced anything about the TNA guys working the show in terms of the DVD release yet? I know he's done some stuff for TNA so maybe he has a deal of some sort with them. Abyss and Bully Ray are both involved in somewhat big matches on the shows.


----------



## RKing85

not a huge fan of ECW reunion shows, but those cards are looking not half bad.


----------



## sharkboy22

PWG Mystery Vortex II Review (Sorta):

1) Cedric Alexander vs Andrew Everett vs Trevor Lee- flippity flop flop, forget to sell, flippity flop flop. *1/2

2) Skipped the second match. Looked at the names involved. No thank you.

3) Skipped Neese vs Strong as well. Just didn't care.

4) Three Way Tag was fun-ish. **3/4

5) Skipped Ciampa vs Hero.

6) Gargano vs O'Reilly- Decent match. ***

7) The Young Bucks vs Best Friends- WHAT? You mean the match that was paced well and told a story and built towards a climatic finish was actually the best match of the night? ***3/4

8) Adam Cole vs Candice Le Rae- Felt too much like a "my turn, your turn" and the finish was meh. **1/4


----------



## ZEROVampire

*A WRESTLING ODYSSEY (4/4/2014)*

WildKat Heavyweight Championship
Mike Dell (c) vs Steve Anthony *

Special Referee: Maxwell Chicago
Joey Ryan & Candice LeRae vs The Bravado Brothers DUD

FIP World Heavyweight Championship
Trent Barreta (c) vs Lince Dorado **3/4

SHINE Tag Team Championship
Lucha Sisters (Mia Yim & Leva) (c) vs S.N.S Express (Nevaeh & Sassy Stephie) *

SHINE Championship
Ivelisse (c) vs Jazz ***

CZW World Heavyweight Championship - British Rules Match
Drew Gulak (c) vs Timothy Thatcher ***1/2

EVOLVE Championship - 3-Way Iron Man Match
Chris Hero (c) vs AR Fox vs Anthony Nese **1/2

Overall Grade: 5.75


----------



## smitlick

Didnt realise how far behind I was on DGUSA till I opened my word doc to see what the last event was from them I'd seen.

*DGUSA Open The Golden Gate 2013*

1. Eita vs Samuray Del Sol
**3/4

2. Ray Rosas vs Brian Cage
*3/4

3. Jon Davis vs AR Fox vs Chuck Taylor
**1/2

4. Jimmy Susumu & Ryo Saito vs Rich Swann & Johnny Gargano
***1/4

5. The Young Bucks vs DUF
***1/4

6. John Morrison vs Akira Tozawa
***

So that probably explains why I've not managed to keep up with DGUSA. Massively disappointed with the show.​


----------



## ZEROVampire

*AIW NUTHIN' BUT A "G" THANG*

Alex Shelley vs Tim Donst **3/4

Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister **3/4

Pick your Poison (Gregory Iron's Choice of Opponent)
Veda Scott vs Seleziya Sparx 3/4*

Six Way Scramble
Davey Vega vs Bobby Beverly vs Matt Cross vs Cheech vs Lucas Towns vs Brent Banks ***1/4

Pick your Poison (Veda's Choice of Opponent)
Gregory Iron vs Josh Prohibition DUD

AIW Women's Championship
Athena (c) vs Nikki Storm *1/2

AIW Tag Team Championship - 3-Way Match:
The Jollyville Fuck-Its (Russ Myers & T-Money) (c) vs Flip Kendrick & The Duke vs Faith in Ryan (Eric Ryan & Rickey Shane Page) DUD (_HORRIBLE, The Duke and Rickey Shane Page are Wrestlers?_)

AIW Absolute Championship
Michael Elgin (c) vs Colin Delaney ***

Ethan Page & Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano & ACH *

Overall Grade: 3.75


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH Global Wars Review:

Michael Bennett vs. ACH: **
Takaaki Watanabe vs. Michael Elgin: **
The Decade vs. The Briscoes vs. reDRagon: **3/4
Cedric Alexander vs. Roderick Strong: ***1/4
The Young Bucks(c) vs. Forever Hooligans vs. Time Splitters: ***3/4
Jado and Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Jushin Thunder Liger and Hiroshi Tanahashi: **
Jay Lethal(c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Matt Taven vs. Silas Young: **
Kazuchika Okada and Gedo vs. Karl Anderson and AJ Styles: ***1/2
Adam Cole(c) vs. Kevin Steen: ***1/2

Fun show. ME was really good, but Cole's kick-out of top rope brainbuster and finish were BS.


----------



## FITZ

Cole kicked out of the top rope brain buster? That's just messed up.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingCrash

Well Steen probably shouldn't have busted it out then, or at least had Cole roll out of the ring after Steen hit it.


----------



## sharkboy22

Are we really questioning the finishing stretch of an indy match going into overkill territory? Isn't kind of the norm?


----------



## Even Flow

Also RF's Cornette shoot is up for pre-order.


----------



## Even Flow

Bought Diva Diaries with Allysin Kay, and it's uploading now (Y)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Match listing and cover for the Best of Jon Moxley in wXw:



> 1. The Switchblade Conspiracy vs. Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier - 10/3/09 (wXw Tag Team Championship)
> 
> 2. The Switchblade Conspiracy vs. Axel Tischer & Bernd Fohr vs. Big Van Walter & DJ Hyde vs. Mark Haskins & Tommy End - 10/3/09 (wXw Tag Team Championship)
> 
> 3. Jon Moxley vs. HATE - 10/4/09 (Fans bring the Weapons Match)
> 
> 4. Jon Moxley vs. Absolute Andy - 1/16/10
> 
> 5. Jon Moxley vs. Drake Younger - 1/17/10 (No Ropes Barbed Wire Match)
> 
> 6. The Switchblade Conspiracy vs. Up In Smoke - 3/5/10 (wXw Tag Team Championship)
> 
> 7. The Switchblade Conspiracy vs. The Young Bucks - 3/6/10 (wXw Tag Team Championship)
> 
> 8. The Switchblade Conspiracy vs. Daisuke Sekimoto & Yuji Okabayashi - 3/7/10 (wXw Tag Team Championship)
> 
> 9. The Switchblade Conspiracy vs. Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards - 3/13/10 (wXw Tag Team Championship)
> 
> 10. Jon Moxley vs. Rico Bushido - 11/5/10


I've seen the NRBW against Younger, vs. Wolves and Up In Smoke matches, but will still probably buy this at some point.


----------



## sharkboy22

Holy crap, Bucks vs Switchblades happened? Is it any good?


----------



## Platt

Do these WXW sets have English commentary or at least no commentary? I picked up the Zack Sabre Jr one in the SMV sale and I'm really hoping it isn't all German commentary.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sharkboy22 said:


> Holy crap, Bucks vs Switchblades happened? Is it any good?


what kinda question is that? of course it's good. It has Jon FREAKIN Moxley in it. 

but yeah, haven't seen it myself yet either, but I'm expecting it to be good. Same for Switchblades vs. Strong BJ.



Platt said:


> Do these WXW sets have English commentary or at least no commentary? I picked up the Zack Sabre Jr one in the SMV sale and I'm really hoping it isn't all German commentary.


I have the Danielson wXw set and it has German commentary with no option for no commentary or english commentary.


----------



## Srdjan99

Platt said:


> Do these WXW sets have English commentary or at least no commentary? I picked up the Zack Sabre Jr one in the SMV sale and I'm really hoping it isn't all German commentary.


German is a pretty nasty language


----------



## Rah

sharkboy22 said:


> Holy crap, Bucks vs Switchblades happened? Is it any good?


Check your rep.


Switchblade were fantastic in it. Moxley is a cool, cocky heel but Callihan is on a whole other level of greatness in that workover. Nick Jackson is pretty bad at working a hot-tag, and the Bucks aren't the best face workers, but the finishing stretch still remains fun. Seriously, though, if his gradient from 2010-2012 is any indication, the WWE agents are going to develop Callihan into a wrestler that should have no issue in challenging Bryan or Cesaro for best worker going. What's most shocking is that I don't think he's going to stride into his prime any time soon, either.



EDIT: call my a cynic, but I may just be closing my Indy MotY ballot after watching Thatcher/Gulak (British Rounds). It's so prototypical WoS (perhaps to a fault?) and Thatcher seems to have that role down to pat. Still nothing blowaway, though.


----------



## sharkboy22

Oh God, I didn't mean anything bad by "is it any good?". It's the Bucks and Moxley and Callihan. All 4 great workers in their own right. But you know how wrestling is, shit happens and stuff doesn't click. Glad to hear it's good. 

As for Sami, I don't know what the hell he's been doing down in NXT. He's been signed for a year now and they just can't find a spot for him on the roster it seems. I know he did a few house show stuff and was in some Adam Rose vignette, but what the hell seems to be the problem? Guy's a great worker and I wanna see him on my TV dammit!

EDIT: Just got done watching the tag match. The last few minutes were absolute chaos! Really fun match. ***1/2


----------



## Obfuscation

MoxleyMoxx said:


> what kinda question is that? of course it's good. It has Jon FREAKIN Moxley in it.
> 
> but yeah, haven't seen it myself yet either, but I'm expecting it to be good. Same for Switchblades vs. Strong BJ.


You mean of course it's good b/c of Callihan, RIGHT? :side:

oh shit Switchblades vs Strong BJ. More Callihan & Sekimoto interactions. Terrific.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Oh God, I didn't mean anything bad by "is it any good?". It's the Bucks and Moxley and Callihan. All 4 great workers in their own right. But you know how wrestling is, shit happens and stuff doesn't click. Glad to hear it's good.
> 
> As for Sami, I don't know what the hell he's been doing down in NXT. He's been signed for a year now and they just can't find a spot for him on the roster it seems. I know he did a few house show stuff and was in some Adam Rose vignette, but what the hell seems to be the problem? Guy's a great worker and I wanna see him on my TV dammit!
> 
> EDIT: Just got done watching the tag match. The last few minutes were absolute chaos! Really fun match. ***1/2


Guys always take a long ass time to get to TV from the time they get signed. Samuray Del Sol signed around the same time as Sami and to my knowledge he's only debuted within the last few weeks (Though he was featured briefly in the first Adam Rose segment I do believe). I feel like the higher-ups who decide who does what in NXT realize that all these indy guys have a lot of internet buzz and don't want to throw them all out at once because they want to really build a couple of guys at a time. It's much easier to build Pac and that dick that rips all of El Generico's stuff than it is to build them, Kalisto, Crowe, etc all at once.


----------



## seabs

*wXw only started doing English commentary for non 16 Carat shows in the past year or so I think so the older shows won't have it I don't think. They all have the option for just crowd noise though. 

Them Switchblade tags vs Bucks and Strong BJ are both really good btw.*


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Even Flow said:


> Also RF's Cornette shoot is up for pre-order.


Happy Corny? No buys.


----------



## Even Flow

I assume someone will make a Season 13 thread, since Chikara officially returns next week.


----------



## KingCrash

*ROH - BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs: A Decade In The Making *


*6/28/03 - 4 Corner Survival*
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tony Mamaluke vs. Alex Shelley - ***

*2/23/05 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
BJ Whitmer & Dan Maff vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Delirious - **

*4/2/05 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal - ***

*5/7/05 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Generation Next (Roderick Strong & Jack Evans) - ***1/2

*7/23/05 - ROH World Tag Team Titles*
BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Carnage Crew (Devito & HC Loc) - **

*3/30/06*
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***

*6/17/06*
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4

*6/23/06 - ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson vs. BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/2

*8/26/06*
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - **1/4

*12/23/06*
BJ Whitmer & Colt Cabana vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Brent Albright - ***1/2

*1/27/07 - Last Man Standing *
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4

*2/17/07 - Street Fight*
BJ Whitmer, Colt Cabana & Daizee Haze vs. Jimmy Jacobs, Adam Pearce & Lacey - **1/4

*3/4/07 - Falls Count Anywhere*
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***3/4

*3/30/07 - Anything Goes*
BJ Whitmer & Daizee Haze vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Lacey - **1/2

*3/31/07 - Steel Cage*
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ****1/4
​


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH/NJPW WAR OF THE WORLDS*

Takaaki Watanabe & Forever Hooligans vs ACH, Matt Taven & Tommaso Ciampa **1/4

The Decade (Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer) vs Jado & Gedo **1/2

ROH World TV Championship
Jay Lethal (c) vs KUSHIDA **3/4

IWGP Tag Team Championship
Bullet Club (Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows) (c) vs The Briscoes ***

Shinsuke Nakamura vs Kevin Steen ***3/4

Michael Bennett vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ***

ROH World Tag Team Championship
The Young Bucks (c) vs reDRagon ****

ROH World Championship
Adam Cole (c) vs Jushin Thunder Liger **1/2

IWGP Heavyweight Championship
AJ Styles (c) vs Michael Elgin vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/2

Overall Grade: 8.5


----------



## Obfuscation

Even Flow said:


> I assume someone will make a Season 13 thread, since Chikara officially returns next week.


I'll get on it now. (Y)


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


Yay (Y)


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH War of the Worlds Review:

6 man tag- ***
Decade vs Gedo and Jedo- **1/4
Lethal vs Kushida- ***3/4
Bullet Club vs Briscoes- **3/4
Steen vs Nakamura- ***1/2
Bennet vs Tanahashi- **3/4
Bucks vs RD- ****
Cole vs Liger- ***1/4
Main event 3 way- **3/4

Really good show. Fun atmosphere and consistent card. I thought KUSHIDA/Lethal stole the show. Awesome match. Nakamura/Steen was really fun and I LOVED reDRagon/Bucks. Liger/Cole was good but the finish was rushed. The 3-Way didn't click for me at all. Just spots after spots with nothing in the middle and the crowd was pretty dead, Just like the Fina Battle ME this year.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*CZW Proving Grounds 2014*

Devon Moore vs Alexander James N/R

Azrieal vs Joker 3/4*

Greg Excellent vs Joey Ryan DUD (_WTF Match_)

Nevaeh vs Mickie Knuckles DUD 

CZW Wired Television Championship
Shane Strickland (c) vs Candice LeRae **1/4

Niles Sozio & Joe Gacy vs BLK JEEZ & Joker *3/4

CZW Tag Team Championship
The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (c) vs The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) **1/2

CZW World Heavyweight Championship
Drew Gulak (c) vs Biff Busick *1/2 (disappointing, very bad except for the final which was very good)

Falls Count Anywhere Ultraviolent Match
Danny Havoc vs Dysfunction ** (Ok, this is CZW, that match was entertained, not more)

Overall Grade: 2.0

this show is crap.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/34471658-post1108.html

the Jon Moxley IWA-MS set is now out and the matchlisting looks good enough. Couple of matches that I've seen already like the Curt Hennig Drunken Taipei Deathmatch and the match against Ricochet, but other than that it's matches that I haven't seen, so will likely end up buying this one at somepoint too.


----------



## sharkboy22

That Moxley set looks freakin' sweet!


----------



## Even Flow

I see the Kaitlyn shoot is on XWT. I ordered it from RF with a few other shoots a few weeks ago, but RF hasn't shipped my order yet. 

Next thing to happen will probably be the other shoots I ordered will end up on XWT too.


----------



## Platt

Email him and threaten a paypal dispute that's what I end up doing every time when my order hasn't shipped in 2 weeks. He soon gets it sorted when he thinks he's going to lose the money.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

Just randomly went and checked my emails, and it's been shipped (Y)


----------



## sXeMope

I've only ever had to contact him about an order not shipping once and he shipped it the next day. Didn't have to threated a PayPal dispute or anything. 


That Mox IWA set looks pretty cool. It's not a complete collection like the CZW set though is it?

What's with all the Moxley comps being released lately anyways?


----------



## Platt

Maybe I exaggerated with every time but certainly my last 3 big orders I had to spend time chasing him to get stuff sent.

Moxley sets make sense, everyone is trying to cash in on the Shield being a big deal same reason for the Tyler Black sets, wouldn't surprise me to see one of him in IWA sometime soon.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Yeah, it's a good way for SMV and RF to make some good money for sure.


----------



## Even Flow

Oddly enough, my first 3 orders with RF all got shipped within 1 week. My 4th got shipped within 2 weeks. And the last few have been around 3 weeks.

IMO I don't see why he can't get orders out within a week at least. Even if he's on the road doing an iPPV or a shoot, he's surely got staff back at the office who can take care of the orders, and get them shipped out.


----------



## sXeMope

They're definitely trying to cash in but Mox seems to be a focal point for some reason. He's got a BOTI, Two CZW Collections, Best of in IPW, 2 HWA Best ofs, IWA Mid South Best of, and wXw Best Of. Black only got the SMV Signature Series. While I realize that Mox had a lot more SMV owned content than Black, I feel like they could have at least squeezed an IWA Mid South Best Of/Collection and an AAW Best Of/Collection. Probably AIW as well. I feel like most of his run there was probably before SMV started shooting but I'm sure the management would let them use the footage because ultimately it means more in their pockets.

Kinda surprises me that nobody ever really tried to do more with Punk, especially in 2011-ish. He has 2 ROH DVDs and the 26 disc IWA Highspots comp, but that's about it I think, aside from 2 or 3 FIP DVDs. Maybe I'm wrong but I would assume that SMV has a lot of Punk's stuff in their catalog.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Reason for all of the Moxley stuff might be the huge female fanbase he has. Those chicks will spend money in everything Moxley/Ambrose related, and they know that. Still doesn't explain the lack of Black DVD's though, because he has a pretty large fanbase of women & men as well.

I maybe wrong here but didn't TNA do something with Punk around that time as well?


----------



## Platt

sXeMope said:


> They're definitely trying to cash in but Mox seems to be a focal point for some reason. He's got a BOTI, Two CZW Collections, Best of in IPW, 2 HWA Best ofs, IWA Mid South Best of, and wXw Best Of. Black only got the SMV Signature Series. While I realize that Mox had a lot more SMV owned content than Black, I feel like they could have at least squeezed an IWA Mid South Best Of/Collection and an AAW Best Of/Collection. Probably AIW as well. I feel like most of his run there was probably before SMV started shooting but I'm sure the management would let them use the footage because ultimately it means more in their pockets.
> 
> Kinda surprises me that nobody ever really tried to do more with Punk, especially in 2011-ish. He has 2 ROH DVDs and the 26 disc IWA Highspots comp, but that's about it I think, aside from 2 or 3 FIP DVDs. Maybe I'm wrong but I would assume that SMV has a lot of Punk's stuff in their catalog.


There was an AAW set for Black released recently.

For Punk there's not much else they could really release, they have my IWA set which they shoved some other random stuff they own on. 

On SMV there was a 1 disc MAW set which I'm guessing didn't sell enough because there's enough material to make another 6 discs. They also released a 1 disc Dreamwave set covering his RCW stuff and 2 IWC sets.


----------



## sXeMope

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Reason for all of the Moxley stuff might be the huge female fanbase he has. Those chicks will spend money in everything Moxley/Ambrose related, and they know that. Still doesn't explain the lack of Black DVD's though, because he has a pretty large fanbase of women & men as well.
> 
> I maybe wrong here but didn't TNA do something with Punk around that time as well?


Yeah, they did some kind of VOD Best-Of. I think they're the only ones who tried to do anything, though I did see some kind of shoot with Punk on RF's site where he apparently edited in clips of stuff Punk was talking about. Not sure if it was released around the time we're talking about though.


I found some IWS results for anyone interested.


Spoiler: IWS Praise The Violence 2014



Saturday night saw the return of the IWS promotion in Montreal, after being on hiatus for a few years. The show was at the Plaza Theatre in front of 200 fans, and was in tribute to Michael “Llakor” Ryan, who passed away a year ago. 

Here are the results
Mike Bailey beat Jaka & Pinkie Sanchez
The Latinos defeated Scott Parker & Beef Wellington
Alex Silva beat Alextreme
After Party & Jae Rukin defeated Super Smash Bros & Shynron
Shayne Hawke beat Vanessa Kraven, Exess & Eddy ErDogan to win the IWS Canadian title
No-Contest between Paul Rosenberg, Massacre and Prof. Adib-Mansour; TDT & Fred la Merveille defeated Rosenberg, Massacre & Adib-Mansour
Green Phantom beat Buxx Belmar to become the IWS champion.

Next show is August 23 and will have Tommy Dreamer.



Wonder why Shane Matthews wasn't on the show? I'm pretty sure he worked BATTLEWAR the next night.

Highlight Reel from the show. 





Really like the venue. Hopefully it's their new home because it looks great.


IWS related note: I watched V the other day. Noticed Sami Zayn was in the tag team gauntlet match as part of a rapper team. No wonder he's ripped off El Generico so well, he's been following him for years.


----------



## heyman deciple

Even Flow said:


> Oddly enough, my first 3 orders with RF all got shipped within 1 week. My 4th got shipped within 2 weeks. And the last few have been around 3 weeks.
> 
> IMO I don't see why he can't get orders out within a week at least. Even if he's on the road doing an iPPV or a shoot, he's surely got staff back at the office who can take care of the orders, and get them shipped out.


Two orders in and I've had good dealings with Rob.

In fact in my latest order, I got some Dragon Gate DVD's and some of the DVD's were out of stock and he called me a few times to straighten things out and let me pick some substitute DVD's.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, that was my last experience with Rob too. Ordered some out of stocks dvd's and he called me and through in some extra as a make good.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Finally, a new Weekend Escapades.

No more Weekend Escapades


----------



## heyman deciple

Been thinking about getting into Beyond Wrestling, any thoughts on this promotion, their talent, matches, or shows.


----------



## sXeMope

Did Kevin give any reason as to why he wasn't doing the show anymore? I would assume it could mean he's WWE bound but it seems a little early.



heyman deciple said:


> Been thinking about getting into Beyond Wrestling, any thoughts on this promotion, their talent, matches, or shows.


Depends what you like, and what you plan on watching. Most of their older live shows are pretty bland IMO but the studio tapings were a lot of fun. Developmental Hell is a great show and is a great place to start, even though it's a few years old.


----------



## Platt

He basically said it was getting harder to get footage at shows and he struggled to fond the time to do the editing etc with his new baby. I'm going to miss them but as long as I have the Candice & Joey show I'll survive, speaking of which


----------



## Even Flow

Candice :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Saraya Knight's Diva Diaries is available to download from Highspots. 

I'll be posting it tomorrow for anybody interested.


----------



## Platt

Was hoping you'd be getting it 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

This will be available to download in a few weeks, Platt (DVD release date is the 28th):


----------



## EmbassyForever

https://twitter.com/ElginNJPW

:lmao good stuff


----------



## Chismo

EmbassyForever said:


> https://twitter.com/ElginNJPW
> 
> :lmao good stuff


Forced and embarrassing, at least from where I sit.


----------



## sXeMope

^ I have to agree tbh.




Even Flow said:


> This will be available to download in a few weeks, Platt (DVD release date is the 28th):


Taeler Hendrix trying to "Drop it like it's hot" :bigphil


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Platt said:


>


Bye Eddie


----------



## Snapdragon

EmbassyForever said:


> https://twitter.com/ElginNJPW
> 
> :lmao good stuff


What a pathetic piece of garbage that person is.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG - The Many Adventures of El Generico*

*Free Admision (Just Kidding) - November 13, 2004*
El Generico vs Kevin Steen
***3/4

*Beyond the Thunderdome - March 18,2006*
#1 Contender's Tag Team Match:
El Generico & Quicksilver vs Chris Bosh & Scott Lost
****

*Battle of Los Angeles - September 3, 2006*
BOLA Semi-Final Round Match
El Generico vs CIMA
***1/2

*All Star Weekend, Night Two - October 18, 2006*
El Generico vs PAC
****

*Giant-Size Annual #4 - July 29, 2007*
PWG World Tag Team Championship
El Generico & Kevin Steen vs PAC & Roderick Strong (c)
***3/4

*Giant-Size Annual #4 - July 29, 2007*
PWG World Championship
El Generico (c) vs Bryan Danielson
****1/4

*Battle of Los Angeles - September 3, 2007*
BOLA Semi-Final Round Match
El Generico vs Nigel McGuinness
***1/2

*Express Written Contest - February 21, 2009*
El Generico vs Kenny Omega
***

*Threemendous II - July 31, 2009*
El Generico & Human Tornado vs The Young Bucks
***1/2

*Guerre Sans Frontières - September 4, 2009*
El Generico vs Shingo Takagi
***3/4

*Speed of Sound - August 28, 2009*
Reseda Street Fight
El Generico vs Chuck Taylor
***1/2

*Battle of Los Angeles - November 21, 2009*
PWG World Tag Team Championship
El Generico & Kevin Steen vs The Young Bucks 
****1/2

*Kurt Russellreunion - January 30, 2010*
El Generico vs Jushin "Thunder" Liger
***1/4

*Seven - July 30, 2010*
PWG World Tag Team Championship - Guerilla Warfare Match
El Generico & Paul London (c) vs The Cutler Brothers vs The Young Bucks
****3/4

*The Curse of Guerrilla Island - October 9, 2010*
El Generico vs Ricochet 
***3/4

*Battle of Los Angeles - August 20, 2011*
BOLA First Round Match
El Generico vs Claudio Castagnoli
***1/2

*Steen Wolf - November 22, 2011*
PWG World Championship - Ladder Match
El Generico vs Kevin Steen (c)
****


*GREAT DVD*​


----------



## FITZ

Having seen most of those matches I can say that it is a great DVD. I would even rate a lot of those matches higher than you did. El Generico is just the man.


----------



## Obfuscation

Any El Generico set is the greatest set known to mankind. Although it severely lacks the BOLA '05 first round match vs Chris Bosh & BOLA 2011 Finals vs Steen. Unfuckwithable.


----------



## KingCrash

Well with Generico and PWG you could throw just about anything on there like Cape Fear/Strong & Davey from Guitarmageddon II or Black from 99 or the great six man tag with him and Tornado & Dragon vs. Steen's SBS.

Now I just want to pull out the PWG comps and watch them all night.


----------



## Obfuscation

As I expected, Bucks vs reDRagon was hardly anything near a great match. Solid carry job by the Bucks at least. b/c O'Reilly certainly wasn't helping the match out. The end wasn't even that hot except for the 450/Guillotine spot. I was expecting something a LOT more hectic after what was said. At least I still had fun watching. Unlike Shield vs Evolution which got high praise and really stunk.

Nakamura vs Steen on the other hand. Couldn't remove the smile off my face from start to finish. An absolute blast; pure entertainment.


----------



## sharkboy22

What do you think about the two main events? I quite enjoyed Cole/Liger and the triple threat. Nothing outstanding but I enjoyed them for what they were, more so Cole/Liger. And although it wasn't consistent, it was nice to see Elgin sell some of AJ's leg work like when he hit the tombstone.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

ROH War of the Worlds 2014

1. Jay Lethal vs. Kushida - *** 1/4
2. Kevin Steen vs. Nakamura - *** 1/2 (I was super hyped for this and it was great but slightly disappointing)
3. Young Bucks vs. ReDragon - **** 1/4 (I marked the fuck out 3 times)
4. Adam Cole vs. Jushin Thunder Liger - *** 1/4
5. Okada vs. Michael Elgin vs. AJ Styles - *** 1/2


Skipped the rest. 











PWG Mystery Vortex II

1. Andrew Everett vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee - *** 3/4
2. B-Boy/Joey Ryan/Willie Mack vs. RockNES Monsters/Peter Avalon - ** 1/2
3. Anthony Neese vs. Roderick Strong - ** 1/2
4. African American Wolves vs. Inner City Machine Guns vs. Unbreakable Fucking Machines - *** 1/2
5. Chris Hero vs. Tommaso Ciampa - **
6. Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O'Reilly - N/A
7. Young Bucks vs. Best Friends - *** 1/4
8. Adam Cole vs. Candice LeRae - ***


Opener was really good. First I'll start with the problems. This was pretty much a spot fest. I like spot fests so it's not a big deal but there wasn't much flow or a structure to this match. There was also some sloppy moments and some moves could have looked better. However, 2 brand new guys to the company did some really cool shit I've never seen before and impressed the hell out of me. I was marking out and saying "what the hell was that?" Really good stuff. 2nd match was pretty much a clusterfuck. My mind wandered and I wasn't really paying attention 100% but it just seemed random. I couldn't really see what was going on at the end due to the cameras but this was just OK. A couple of cool spots but nothing too crazy. 3rd match was another one I wasn't really paying attention to. Not really a fan of either guy. It was alright but meh. 4th match was very good but it was overkill. Way too long and just too many down spots. This did not need to be 30 minutes. I thought this was going to be the best match of the night but I don't know. Weird match. I had no interest in Hero/Ciampa and it wasn't very good. Hero hasn't been very good since he came back and I don't know why. I totally zoned out during Gargano/O'Reilly so I have no idea how to rate it. Bucks/Best Friends was pretty good. Pretty much a comedy match at the beginning then things started getting good towards the end but they had the screwy finish. It was fine because I'm a Young Bucks fanboy but I feel like they built up the Best Friends for nothing. Main event was good for what it was. I love Candice and was actually waiting for this match. I knew it wasn't going to be a technically great match or anything but it was good for what it was. Finish was kind of flat though. Overall, 1 great match and 1 more pretty good match. Decent show.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*So I went to my second ever independent wrestling show yesterday. PWX is a local promotion, which is based in my hometown of Charlotte, NC. I believe several of you have seen the product, as they have a weekly television show, which airs on a local network and then is available on Vimeo approximately one week after it airs. In any event, I went to their television tapings last month and had such a great time that I got tickets for the front row at the tapings yesterday afternoon.

They have some pretty good talent here and they brought in several decent guys from around other parts of the south. The Bravado Brothers had an pretty solid tag match against Country Jacked (Adam Paige and Corey Hollis). The main event was Cedric Alexander vs. Caleb Konley with the title on the line for the last time. Many of you may be familiar with the back story, but these two started out as a tag team and eventually split with Cedric challenging for Konley's title back in February. They have had four matches with the belt on the line, but Cedric more-or-less kept getting screwed by the heel Konley each time. The fourth match had happened on Saturday night at a show in Thomasville, NC. After the screwy finish, they booked a NO DQ, No Countout match for Sunday afternoon in Charlotte at the TV tapings.

I don't want to spoil anything, but these guys have great chemistry together and put on yet another awesome match for the title. As a fan, I was disappointed in the result, but I can't recommend this match enough. It'll pop up on one of the upcoming episodes on Vimeo within the next several weeks (the one from the night before in Thomasville will air before the one that I am speaking of), so keep an eye out for it. I heard their match in Thomasville was entertaining as hell also, but it's my understanding that it was way more of brawl than an actual wrestling match.

In any event, good things are cooking down here in Charlotte and things can only go up from here.*


----------



## ZEROVampire

*CHIKARA YOU ONLY LIVE TWICE (5/25/2014)*

Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Tursas, Ares & Nokken) vs The Spectral Envoy (UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked & Frigthmare) **

Chuck Taylor vs Ashley Remington **

The Odditorium (Sinn Bodhi, Oliver Grimsley & Qefka the Quiet) vs The Batiri (Obariyon, Kodama & Kobald) *1/4

Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Jervis Cottonbelly **

4-Way Tag Team Elimination
3.0 (Shane Matthews & Scott Parker) vs 17 & deviANT vs Pieces of Hate (The Shard & Jigsaw) vs The Throwbacks (Mark Angelosetti & Dasher Hatfield) **1/2

Jimmy Jacobs vs Archibald Peck **

The Colony Extreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant, Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant) vs The Colony (Fire Ant, Green Ant & Worker Ant) ***

*CHIKARA Grand Championship*
Eddie Kingston (c) vs Icarus ***1/2

Overall Grade: 5.5


----------



## Obfuscation

Why do Ethan Page & Josh Alexander have the worst names in the history of professional wrestling right now? Michael McGillicuty & Husky Harris are starting to look solid after the "#" nonsense.


----------



## Chismo

Those sound like doctors from Wisteria Lane.


----------



## KingCrash

I think the #AllEgo and #WalkingWeapon names are because they have trouble getting across the border from Canada.


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah it's because of their border problem. In the Monster Mafia shoot interview Josh told a story about how they were held at the border late last year and the border security actually brought up a graphic of the Elgin/Alexander advertised match. IIRC he said it was cancelled and they eventually let him through. It's something they want all promoters in the US to do but I don't think I've seen anyone besides AIW and Gabe do it.


----------



## sharkboy22

Swear to God, The Bucks are the only ones that can get away with no selling spotfests with me. There's just something about their no selling spotfests. I can't put my finger on it but put it like this. If you're gonna put on a no selling spotfest, that's how you do it.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Who's the EVOLVE champ right now?


----------



## Even Flow

MTheBehemoth said:


> Who's the EVOLVE champ right now?


Chris Hero.

My RF shoots came :mark:

All I need now are my Shimmer DVD's which I ordered almost 4 weeks ago from Prazak.


----------



## Platt

Nice, what did you get other than the Kaitlyn one?


----------



## Even Flow

I got the AJ shoot, the Davey shoot, and Nova's 1st and 2nd shoot's.


----------



## Platt

Just got the Davey one myself. You'll have to post how the AJ and Nova ones are I've been thinking of getting them.


----------



## Even Flow

I'll try and rip the AJ one. Never tried it before, so i'm willing to give it a try.

If all goes well, i'll do the Nova ones too.


----------



## Even Flow

Good news Platt. I've ripped the AJ shoot, skimmed through it a few times to make sure it's in sync and it is. So i'm upping it now.

Should be up in a few hrs.


----------



## Platt

Nice one(Y)


----------



## smitlick

Daveys shoot is alright. My fave part is how much of a dick Gabe is in the last part of the Face Off


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Cabel

Even Flow said:


> Good news Platt. I've ripped the AJ shoot, skimmed through it a few times to make sure it's in sync and it is. So i'm upping it now.
> 
> Should be up in a few hrs.


Awesome


----------



## Even Flow

Just posted the newest Nova shoot. The 2nd disc is about 50% uploaded, so once it's done i'll edit the link in.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt, i've just started upping the first Nova shoot. But i'll wait until tomorrow to post it.


----------



## Flux

Shall definitely be getting that Swann interview. Unbelievably likeable guy with an amazing story, one of the indy guys I support whenever I can.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Even Flow said:


>


Such a likable dude.


----------



## Chelsea411

I have to ask is XWT safe? I use to download from there but I don't know if it was safe or not?


----------



## heyman deciple

Anyone been watching CZW this year?

Been thinking about catching up on this year's shows.

The fact that they booked Joey Ryan and Candice LeRae alone has me interested.


----------



## Platt

They've been solid so far this year, probably my number 3 indy at the moment.


----------



## heyman deciple

Platt said:


> They've been solid so far this year, probably my number 3 indy at the moment.


You've sold me, CZW i'm in.

Out of curiousity who are your top two? I assume PWG is somewhere in there.


----------



## Platt

PWG & AAW (although I'm 8 or 9 months behind on AAW). Shimmer would be in the mix as well but since they only run 2-3 times a year I don't really count them.


----------



## ExMachina

*CHIKARA Chikarasaurus Rex: How To Hatch A Dinosaur - 02.06.2012*
Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA

*Ophidian vs. UltraMantis Black*
**_1/4_

*(Loser Leaves Town Match) - Colt Cabana & Mixed Martial Archie vs. The Throwbacks*
**_3/4_

*(Ladder Match) - Gran Akuma vs. Icarus*
***_1/4_

*Sara Del Rey & Saturyne vs. The Batiri*
**

*(Mask Vs. Hair Match) - Hallowicked vs. Tim Donst*
**_1/2_

*Eddie Kingston, Jigsaw, Mike Quackenbush & The Colony vs. GEKIDO*
**_3/4_

*CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas Title (Best Two Out Of Three Falls Match) - Team FIST (c) vs. The Young Bucks*
***_3/4_​


----------



## RPOED

Chelsea411 said:


> I have to ask is XWT safe? I use to download from there but I don't know if it was safe or not?


Is fine for me, lots of great stuff to download from there.


----------



## heyman deciple

Platt said:


> PWG & AAW (although I'm 8 or 9 months behind on AAW). Shimmer would be in the mix as well but since they only run 2-3 times a year I don't really count them.


Sounds like I need to check out AAW, where do you rank AIW as they look similar to AAW in terms of the talent they book.


----------



## Platt

Outside of the Girls Night Out show I don't watch AIW so I can't really comment.


----------



## sharkboy22

heyman deciple said:


> Anyone been watching CZW this year?
> 
> Been thinking about catching up on this year's shows.
> 
> The fact that they booked Joey Ryan and Candice LeRae alone has me interested.


It's been my favourite indy promotion for the past year. Definitely check out Best of the Best. No match is really great or anything but it's an overall fun show. Only show that's been meh is Proving Grounds.


----------



## smitlick

*AIW Girls Night Out 9*

1. Annie Social vs Jewells Malone
*

2. Jenny Rose vs Santana Garrett
**1/2

3. Leva Bates & Xandra Bale vs Team Double J (Jasmin & Jodi D'Milo)
DUD

4. Heidi Lovelace vs Angel Dust vs Melanie Cruise
**1/2

5. Leah Von Dutch vs Mickie Knuckles
**

6. Sassy Stephie vs Savannah Summers
**1/2

7. Taeler Hendrix vs Marti Belle
**

8. Nikki Storm vs Kimber Lee
**3/4

9. Allysin Kay & Mia Yim vs Veda Scott & Shanna
***1/4

*CZW World Triangle League Night 1*

1. Ricochet vs Drew Gulak
***1/2

2. Drake Younger vs Big Van Walter
***1/4

3. Robert Dreissker vs Jonathan Gresham
**3/4

4. Toby Blunt & Axel Dieter Jr vs Davey Richards & Freddy Stahl
***

5. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Kim Ray
***

6. AR Fox vs Zack Sabre Jr
***1/2

*CZW World Triangle League Night 2*
1. Yuko Miyamoto vs Jonathan Gresham
**1/2

2. Davey Richards vs Freddy Stahl
***1/4

3. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Drake Younger
***1/2

4. Drew Gulak vs Zack Sabre Jr
***3/4

5. Yuko Miyamoto vs Bad Bones
**3/4

6. Ricochet vs AR Fox
***1/2

*CZW World Triangle League Night 3*
1. AR Fox vs Drew Gulak
***1/4

2. Robert Dreissker vs Yuko Miyamoto
**3/4

3. Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr
****

4. Jonathan Gresham vs Bad Bones
***

5. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Big Van Walter
****​


----------



## sXeMope

heyman deciple said:


> Sounds like I need to check out AAW, where do you rank AIW as they look similar to AAW in terms of the talent they book.


Just my opinion and many may disagree but I'd say AIW is one of, if not the top indy promotion in the US right now. I'd even put them above PWG. They do use a lot of the same talents as AAW but I feel like AIW uses them better generally. The last year for them has been huge. Definitely worth checking out IMO. They're the only company I follow anymore that I buy every show of.


----------



## Groovemachine

Holy mother of spoilers. Just a heads up if anyone's trying to go spoiler-free for PWG at the moment; the Highspots page for pre-ordering PWG 'Sold Our Soul for Rock n Roll' has a ridiculously unnecessary HUGE spoiler photo in the description. So avoid it like the plague if you don't want to know the outcome of the event.


----------



## Obfuscation

Add me to the CZW support train. They're my second favorite Indie around today. Always have a lot of fun w/their shows & I'm normally into most of the workers they get for their shows. Some of the best tag teams around today. Beaver Boys & The Juicy Product :mark: Plus, DREW GULAK. And idc what anyone says, I love Greg Excellent.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

CZW's been my favorite indy company ever since I started following the indies, but since Cage of Death, I've had some problems getting through some of their recent shows excluding BOTB. I don't know what it is, because I like most of the roster and they put on some good matches. Really frustrating.


----------



## KingCrash

I'd put AAW just a little over AIW as I think they have more evenflow shows where AIW can be up or down a bit, though not as much as the GabeInc. companies which always seem to have one show of a doubleshot good and the other terrible. Beyond Wrestling is starting to grow on me and I've liked what I've seen from Canadian indies like C4 & Alpha-1. Anyone check in on Mid South this year, seen a couple of their shows on XWT and was thinking about checking those out.


----------



## Concrete

I'll say 2CW from Upstate NY cause it is local...and occasionally has really good stuff? I'm not really paying attention but will plug them when I can. Speaking of that, in July they have:

The Dudley Boys vs. 2CW Champs Kevin Steen/Jason Axe.

And other stuff. But that seems to stick out.


----------



## ZEROVampire

Preview of the most recently event of PWG, The Six Man Tag is a possible MOTYC. _*The Video contain SPOILERS*_


----------



## EmbassyForever

Still awesome.


----------



## peep4life

ZEROVampire said:


> Preview of the most recently event of PWG, The Six Man Tag is a possible MOTYC. _*The Video contain SPOILERS*_


I was at the show and Ricochet/ACH was just as good if not better then the six man. Fun show though. Opener is worth a watch too

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

Just emailed Prazak about my missing order. 1st time ever i've had to do that, but it doesn't take 5 weeks normally for him to deliver DVD's to me so something's up.

Also Highspots has Diva Diaries with Jessica Havok up for pre-order.


----------



## Platt

Did you order volume 60 because I think that's still on pre-order?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

Nope. Just 53-56.

Prazak's said they were shipped 3 weeks today and should be here any day now.


----------



## sharkboy22

EmbassyForever said:


> Still awesome.


I actually downloaded the entire show the other day just for this match, only to find out it was on YT lol. Match still holds up and I may be overrating it but I give it ****. Definitely a career defining moment for Cole.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, Hybrid Rules match is top notch stuff. Still O'Reilly's best singles match by a wide margin.

Finally caught Chikara's You Only Live Twice a few days ago. Brilliant. It's all I wanted to hope it would be and was into everything they put on. Most of the talent was ON. Except for Worker Ant/AssailAnt. That dude has proven to be more unreliable over his time. Which is too bad. I'll just have to hope he was nervous on the big show or something, but it isn't like he hasn't been off before. But when Kobald is stealing the show over his Batiri partners, you know you better pick up your slack and turn it on when you need to. Yet, the irony of all this rambling is I loved the Colony vs Colony: Extreme Force match even DESPITE Worker Ant not being on par w/the rest. Match was bumping. As I would have hoped. Kingston made the Grand Championship match really good. Icarus was fine enough. Not on par to actually having a great showing from Never Compromise, but what hurt him here was he clearly got knocked loopy from Kingston roughing him up. You could read it on his body language. The only time I thought it kind of "hurt" was w/the Chikara Special spot. It certainly didn't look clean at all. But hey, the Blu-Ray came before and I was more than willing to buy the spot. Kingston being a clutch player is old news though. He's always been. Spectral Envoy vs BDK ruled too. To spare from the love of more rambling, this show hit all the sweet spots. JIMMY JACOBS, SMOOTH SAILING, BDK, UMB POPS, THAT BIG GIANT GUY KILLING PEOPLE, FLOOD MADNESS, etc. :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

If anyone's interested and has the money, Batiri is selling Kobald's gear.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kobald-Chikaras-Goblin-Wrestling-Outfit-/151318090441


----------



## smitlick

http://youtu.be/20Lbq9dRDMI

wXw and Europeans in General just don't chant so much better


----------



## RKing85

Watching ROH Japan's Finest. Halfway through the first disc. How have I never watched this before? Great stuff.


----------



## Even Flow

Got my Shimmer DVD's :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Just bought Diva Diaries with Taeler Hendrix for $6.69 (Y)


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Obfuscation

Kingston vs Silas Young Steel Cage Match from AAW Day of Defiance 2014 was...ungodly bad. My heart is split in two. Kingston shouldn't have cut such a good promo selling the match b/c that was false advertising. All the build for that. The hell were they thinking. However, the real comment I need to make here is how the AAW commentary team has now topped my list for worst in the biz today. Shit is _dire_.


----------



## Last Chancery

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Kingston vs Silas Young Steel Cage Match from AAW Day of Defiance 2014 was...ungodly bad. My heart is split in two. Kingston shouldn't have cut such a good promo selling the match b/c that was false advertising. All the build for that. The hell were they thinking. However, the real comment I need to make here is how the AAW commentary team has now topped my list for worst in the biz today. Shit is _dire_.


AAW as a whole has been lackluster this entire year, and it really feels like they've lost any idea on what to do.

Specifically, about the commentary, what was brutal? I go to the shows live, so I don't have a chance to hear it.


----------



## Corey

I don't watch AAW but if there commentary is worse than Nigel & Kelly, the SHEW, that's some god awful shit.  Not sure how anyone could watch.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## JustJoel

Caught the most recent Chikara and ROH PPVs. 

Chikara: _You Only Live Twice_ - dreadful show. This was the comeback, and fuck me did it disappoint. Icarus is bad...really bad. I could write a dissertation on his awfulness. Fire Ant is probably the best they have, and even the Colony match was mediocre Jervis's entrance was the highlight of the entire show (it was that bad) and I do think he's onto something with that lovely gimmick. His match was good, fun. Otherwise, bleh.

ROH: When Worlds Collide - Underwhelming. I had high hopes for Nakamura/Steen, but it just fell flat. Too much trading and smiling-no sells. Cole/Liger was OK. Not classic, but decent enough. Young Bucks/ReDragon was MOTN, and was pretty good. The 3-way main event...eh. Elgin is not my thing, and truth be told, I'm only slightly warm to Okada. It was mostly boring, and Elgin dispels any doubt as to whether or not he can sell a limb (he can't). 

Neither show impressed me, gonna take an indy break until the next PWG show, and hope things get better:side:


----------



## Obfuscation

Last Chancery said:


> AAW as a whole has been lackluster this entire year, and it really feels like they've lost any idea on what to do.
> 
> Specifically, about the commentary, what was brutal? I go to the shows live, so I don't have a chance to hear it.


In regards to the steel cage main event the two dudes spent more than half of the match talking about random other nonsense like various cage matches in the past, insulting fans at ringside, talking to waitresses apparently next to the booth, uhh, discussing the reliability for the brands of all the ladders & chairs that were being used in the match; WHILE spots were happening too. All of it completely no sold any of the work done in the ring to try and sell you on the hate that should have been there in this "personal war". _(a job which Kingston & Silas even did a terribly at doing themselves)_ Which is why commentary is there to begin w/. To assist the workers in the ring w/what is being produced. It was two dudes who felt like they've wrestling in the past and were positioned to be put there just to have people yammering in the background while a professional wrestling show was going on.


----------



## sXeMope

I always found the AAW commentary kind of dull. Not really "bad" from my experience but it kind of puts you to sleep. I'm probably not one to judge commentary though as I liked Joe E. Slick in UWA, really enjoy Denver Colorado, and consider Aaron Bauer to be the one of the best commentators in wrestling atm.


----------



## Even Flow

Looks like RF did a Face Off with Gabe & Adam Pearce. Gabe's said lots of new info on ROH was said and he buried 2 people.


----------



## Last Chancery

AAW is looking into a younger commentator right now who, in my opinion, is pretty good. Still learning here and there, but still. Check out a DreamWave show to hear him.


----------



## smitlick

*CZW World Triangle League Night 4*

1. Drake Younger vs Yuko Miyamoto
***1/2

2. Freddy Stahl vs Drew Gulak
***

3. Sumerian Death Squad vs AR Fox & Ricochet
***1/2

4. Daisuke Sekimoto vs Jonathan Gresham vs Zack Sabre Jr
****​


----------



## smitlick

*Dragon Gate USA Revolt 2013*

1. Arik Cannon vs Chuck Taylor
**

2. Fray
**1/2

3. Rich Swann vs EITA
***1/4

4. AR Fox vs Samuray Del Sol
***3/4

5. Akira Tozawa vs Sami Callihan
***1/2

6. Ryo Saito & Jimmy Susumu vs The Young Bucks
***1/4

7. Johnny Gargano vs Jon Davis
***3/4​


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Even Flow

Just bought The Kevin Steen Show with Rich Swann from Highspots.

Going to try and have it uploaded sometime later today, if not tomorrow.


----------



## James Blade

ok


----------



## ROHFan19

Even Flow said:


> Just bought The Kevin Steen Show with Rich Swann from Highspots.
> 
> Going to try and have it uploaded sometime later today, if not tomorrow.


Thanks for all the uploads, we appreciate it.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

James Blade said:


> ok


Lol


----------



## Super Sonic




----------



## Super Sonic

Here is a compilation of me reviewing PWG's good shit from 2003 and 2004. Once I get around to Astonishing X-Mas, I'll post the 2005 stuff. Those familiar with me on other forums can find my threads quite easily elsewhere.

(Quick question for staff too: I've posted so many ROH reviews elsewhere (almost every single show from 2002 to 2005 and I mean that literally, probably 80-90 shows), should I C&P them here in this thread too or would I be allowed to have a separate thread to compile them similar to what I had back in the day with my ROH uploads? The reviews tend to get some pretty good feedback.)

*Project Rewatch - PWG (2003-2004): The Good Shit*

*Are You Adequately Prepared to Rock?! - October 4, 2003*










*PWG Title Match
Frankie Kazarian vs. AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels*

Fans of NWA-TNA will love this. To me, it felt like an above-average X-Division match or something I'd see currently on Superstars. Good but nothing special, even with some great spots from time to time.

*Rating:* ***

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*An Inch Longer Than Average - November 15, 2003*










*PWG Title Match
Frankie Kazarian vs. Bryan Danielson*

A fine sample of Danielson being a dickhead, and Kazarian did the best he could to sell his arm injury - in fact it was phenomenal. What brought the match down from being a classic though is that Kazarian doesn't have the charisma to get the crowd begging for him to make a comeback, and that lack of charisma also became very glaring once it was his turn to get the heat on Danielson. Danielson, as usual, was on fire during his heat segments.

*Rating:* ***1/2

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tango & Cash Invitational Night 2 - January 25, 2004*










*Tag Titles Tournament Semifinal
Joey Ryan & Scott Lost vs. Super Dragon & Bryan Danielson*

Note to pro wrestlers: stop trying to fool anybody in that you'll fight a fan head-on if he comes into the ring. We all know your fellow carnies will come out and gang up on him because you're not real fighters. You're fake fighters. Knock it off with getting in their faces too. They're your paying customers and aren't harming or genuinely offending anyone with their vocal opinions.

With that out of the way, this was a fun match and had some nice psychology mixed in. What stood most to me is that the ref didn't waste time and energy telling guys to wait for a tag; in addition, there was not one moment of forgetting who was legal.

*Rating:* ***1/4

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Musical - April 17, 2004*










*Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson*

"You're the pedophile world champion!" - Bryan Danielson after being ambushed by Joe and Ricky Reyes in the post-match

That above statement should tell you how interesting this entire segment was. From the opening several minutes, which had some highly entertaining shenanigans by both the wrestlers and commentary team, you knew you were in for something special with this one.

Once the match got down to business, the commentary team did as well. What followed was 20+ minutes of just some fine pro wrestling, including great strikes and submission work. Not a MOTYC, but certainly the greatest match PWG had hosted up to that point. Damn good match to go with their ROH stuff.

*Rating:* ***3/4

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Reason For the Season - July 10, 2004*










*AJ Styles vs. Rocky Romero*

A solid match that felt like an undercard showcase for NWA-TNA. Didn't have the pacing to make it anything special, and there didn't appear to be a truly engaging story to make up for it either.

*Rating:* less than ***

*CM Punk vs. Super Dragon*

I sincerely apologize to everyone I argued with in defending this as a good match. Despite storytelling efforts, this was BORING. This was I skipped about 2/3 of the way in, otherwise I'd have fallen asleep. Anytime I am put to sleep or don't finish a match to avoid falling asleep, that is a confirmed failure for the match.

*Samoa Joe & Ricky Reyes vs. Bryan Danielson & Christopher Daniels*

A damn good tag match with simple storytelling that would have been WAY better with Low Ki or Homicide in Reyes's place. Easily a top three match in the career of Reyes. Joe was just a great prick bringing a retaliatory side out of Danielson. Went a little too long, but that happens quite often in PWG (keeping it from being a flawless promotion even today.) I also didn't notice near-falls being counted on the wrong men, which I appreciate.

*Rating:* ***1/2

Go through the F4W newsletter archive to find Vinny Verhei's review of the cage match if you want one so bad. I'm not bothering.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Secret of the Ooze - August 14, 2004*










*PWG Title Shot Match
Samoa Joe vs. Super Dragon*

This match caught me off guard with the way it was laid out - I was expecting Joe vs. Kobashi lite to be honest. But this match was still damn good and I may enjoy it more with future viewings.

Joe was great being an absolute cunt in this match (his gimmick throughout the year for PWG) and SD played the underdog babyface yet again, in a match that was far more exciting than his match the month prior against CM Punk. Joe's cocky demeanor got him to make the match a bit longer than it should have been, trying to make SD his bitch and stick it to the fans. But SD played his role fine, scratching and clawing to stay on par with Joe.

I think if this match had taken place during the current PWG golden age in front of the Reseda crowd it'd have ended up being a MOTYC. I did like the countout victory for Joe, showing he didn't care how he won. It also proved his point that SD couldn't survive the punishment dished out.

*Rating:* ***3/4

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Use Your Illusion IV - October 23, 2004*










*PWG Title Shot - 60 Minute Iron Man Match
Joey Ryan vs. Super Dragon*

Joey Ryan. Super Dragon. 60 Minutes.

I had to see it to believe it, but this was an excellent Iron Man match, surpassing Benoit vs. HHH done that same year. This was far from perfect, just a tad notch below the Aries vs. Danielson 2/3 falls match, but this was a HUGE pleasant surprise.

Both men held nothing back (a positive and a negative), trading holds and strikes like they were headlining a major PPV. Like a juggernaut, SD was able to get a 3-0 lead midway in the match, but Ryan used tenacity and intelligence to bring the match to a tie, playing off of the legwork earlier in the match.

As the 60 minutes came to a conclusion, Ryan made a puzzling decision (both kayfabe and non-kayfabe). He was letting SD get counted out, which would give Ryan a 4-3 lead and likely the victory. But he interrupted the 20 count, and then gave SD a fucking SWINGING NECKBREAKER OFF THE TOP ROPE ONTO THE FLOOR. I'm sure that bump was fucking worth it for both men.

The match went into sudden death overtime (much better decision that 5 extra minutes), and SD won after multiple Burning Hammers (including one on the floor) despite Ryan's tenacity. But it was Ryan's stupidity near the end of the 60 minute regulation that cost him the match, the bragging rights, and the shot at the most important prize in the company.

*Rating:* ****

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Free Admission (Just Kidding) - November 13, 2004*










*Jack Evans vs. Christopher Daniels*

A fine first-time encounter and much better than I remembered. Daniels spent the early majority getting the heat on Evans, gassing him out and working on the back, but Evans found the heart to battle through the injury. In the end though, all the work as well as the experience and conditioning advantage gave Daniels the victory. A damn good debut for Evans.

*Rating:* ***1/2

*Kevin Steen vs. El Generico*

A double debut here, originally scheduled for both men to face Aerial Xpress, but they were unable to appear. What followed was an awesome introductory exhibition of what these two can do. Steen was hilarious, Generico played sympathy like a motherfucker, and the rest is history. REALLY looking forward to the tag against Aerial Xpress that happened on the following event.

*Rating:* ***

*Scott Lost vs. Bryan Danielson*

Another damn good indy main event for the Danielson collection. He was tremendous here showing that he was just flat-out better than Lost, but Lost was willing to stoop to dirty tactics to get the heat. Some pretty amusing spots during the climatic portion of the match outside the ring, but ultimately Danielson proved his obvious superiority.

*Rating:* ***3/4

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Uncanny X-Mas - December 18, 2004*










*Chris Hero vs. Austin Aries*

This was a very good technical match mixed with some great Xmas-themed comedy dialogue. The taller Hero was able to outwrestle Aries and work on the left leg to get the victory via a modified cloverleaf submission. Good stuff all around.

*Rating: ***1/2*

*Aerial Xpress vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico*

Fun exhibition style tag, nothing more, nothing less. The seeds were planted here for what was to come many, many years down the road for both Steen & Generico across the indy scene.

*Rating: ****

*Brian Kendrick vs. Colt Cabana*

Another fun comedy match and superior to the one they had several months later in ROH. This had comedic skilled technical wrestling and the sports-entertainment portion of the match was well-done thanks to Cabana.

*Rating: ****

*PWG Title Shot Match
Samoa Joe vs. Bryan Danielson*

Add this to the collection of great matches between these two. They don't bother playing off of their feud earlier in the year, instead just having a great match based on strikes and technical wrestling. Joe ultimately wins when Danielson arrogantly gives him an airplane spin, somehow convincing himself that it wouldn't wear him out and quickly leave him ripe for picking once Joe recovered.

*Rating: *****

THESE REVIEWS ORIGINALLY POSTED IN 2012.


----------



## Even Flow

Coming soon


----------



## Concrete

If I recall one of the major issues people had with how the indies were, lets say 6 months ago, was the lack of older guys who could really help the new guys develop. That could be a completely fictitious idea that I recall from WF but lets say I did remember it correctly for the purpose of the following question:

Does the inclusion of talent such as Styles, Hero, Sydal(I'm assuming he's going back to this), Sabin, and Bad Influence make you have more faith in the young talent developing into stronger workers?


----------



## Rah

How has Hero been fairing? Genuinely would like to know, as I haven't kept up with him. Outside of Styles/Hero, has he slipped back into working 1001 cravats against pathetic workers or is he actively making a concerted effort to have their matches not over stay their welcome? I honestly wonder how engrained some of their mannerisms and beliefs of wrestling are, and if that could be changed. Equally so for the fans of these promotions who lap up the spot or technical-wankfests. I'm not saying it cannot be done but, as a whole, I'm not sure. Then, again, the indies have always had a load of trash amongst the good, haven't they? Stands to logical reason that they would.

Hopefully the released guys can carry some of these workers, but I highly doubt we will ever get a truly great Elgin/Sydal or Hero/Fox match. And, to be fair to those guys, I don't see many talents working great matches with these guys that were released, either. I say it each time WWE "poaches" the indies, but it remains true. There are so many guys busting their ass and delivering really good matches yet RoH or PWG never pick them up. Thatcher is down the road from PWG, for hell's sake. Bless CZW for always trying, but the fan mentality remains there, as well. Booing Thatcher out the building is moronic, when not only is your champion a worse-off clone of him, but someone you vehemently support.

I joked in another thread that this section would get awkward when TCW start running a Masters/McIntyre programme but that's probably what the indies needs right now. Lesser known, newer promotions to make a name out of themselves with good wrestling and already established guys. They won't need "wrestlers" delivering a dozen superkicks a match, dorks cutting promos as heels yet trying to be comedically babyface, idiots applying holds because they saw an Angle/Benoit match that one time in 8th grade, cheap-rate Colt Cabana knock-off clowns or having to use a female wrestler, who isn't good at all, because people over-rate her due to having tits.*




* all characters appearing in this work are fictitious. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead, is purely coincidental.


----------



## Concrete

If and when TCW comes back you bet your ass they'll run that program for a month. And don't be surprised that every friggin' promotion in UK that can, will try and run that match. The South will rise again...as a functioning part of the independent landscape. 

As far as Hero goes, and some may disagree, he's been a rather awesome front half worker this year. Judging only by front parts of matches he's an easy Top 15 guy for me. Then I don't know if he falls into where his opponent feels comfortable or where he feels comfortable towards the end of matches with elbows! If you haven't seen Chris Hero vs Ray Rowe from Inspire I would recommend it. Best example of what I'm talking about. It was a main event and less than 20 minutes. Could be about 15 but I am far too lazy to check that. He also managed to be awesome against Reed Bentley in a match that I have no idea how long it lasted but felt TERRIBLY too long since Bentley wasn't giving the guy much to work with. Granted I haven't seen everything the guy has to offer but a match like the one he had against Colin Delaney didn't seem like one that'd hold up on tape since they did a BAGILLION near falls of big strikes. Then he had a match against Dalton Castle that I'd be shocked if any value came out of. 

And I wasn't asking if these workers would now have great matches because of the vets, which if your comment still stands that is fine as well, but does and Elgin become better from working a Hero and a Styles on a more regular basis versus working an Adam Cole and a AR Fox 3/4 weekends a month? TEW tells me that is how it works. Workers with not as good performance get better through working with guys with better performance  I'm more trying to gain the feel of the thread more than anything. Me not remembering your opinion on this idea from before, assuming it is the same one as now, makes it hard to compare whether opinions changed from 2007 or from 2012.

EDIT: Gonna mope around all day cause we don't have a TCW indie out there right now with an occasional really friggin' fun match with a few episodes build PLUS Vordell Walker. Why is life so cruel?


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Rah

Kinda started with your topic, and stated that I wonder how engrained bad wrestling is within the current crop of wrestlers, then went on a tangent saying I'm not sure if those specific guys would work good matches with the shitty guys, anyway. I'm sure they could help aid certain guys to tone down their styles, and make their moves something, but there's only so far you can polish a turd. Most certainly should help the newer guys, though.


Also, what happened to TCW? I stopped following them after their little debacle.


----------



## Concrete

Ah, I see haha. That's my bad for missing that. Good old fashion turd polishing. Sport of champions. 

Well they stopped doing tapings...and that's all I got. In actuality their spirit is still going around. They were behind the Legends of Mid-South stuff at NOLA this year and now it seems they are behind the NWA SummerClash event. Whether they come back full time in the future I don't know. Odds are they come back as an NWA promotion though.

EDIT: Sad part is that TCW ended strong with the Vordell/Sigmon matches and Kincaid vs Americanos. Really wanna see the NOLA show and kinda wanna see this SummerClash business.


----------



## Rah

For all the idiocies, they seemed to have a strong crowd and manageable product. What stopped the tapings? I was on their website last night, amongst other promotions, trying to find out who I'd most like to see McIntyre work.

At this point, I'm hoping for Jarrett's promotion to pick up the dropped ball and score in on the market opening.


----------



## Concrete

I know I'm going to get burned by DOUBLE J MMA but yet I just wanna have faith. There's a lot of talent now on the market that are at least good and people that others haven't heard of. 

And I don't know what happened. Maybe *Lane* would know more since he's from that area and went to their shows. They weren't drawing BIG crowds for some of the venues they were running. They only seemed to bring in a couple names at most a taping. Don't know. Maybe they are regrouping. Eh. Clearly its Masters followed by Wolfie D. Cause frick that'd be swell.


----------



## Matt_Yoda

Hardys vs. Briscoes Highlights from OMEGA Chaos in Cameron, looks like they drew yet another good crowd and had a great fun match, would love to see Matt grab Bully Ray and D-Von for a one off in the promotion.


----------



## Lane

Concrete said:


> If and when TCW comes back you bet your ass they'll run that program for a month. And don't be surprised that every friggin' promotion in UK that can, will try and run that match. The South will rise again...as a functioning part of the independent landscape.
> 
> As far as Hero goes, and some may disagree, he's been a rather awesome front half worker this year. Judging only by front parts of matches he's an easy Top 15 guy for me. Then I don't know if he falls into where his opponent feels comfortable or where he feels comfortable towards the end of matches with elbows! If you haven't seen Chris Hero vs Ray Rowe from Inspire I would recommend it. Best example of what I'm talking about. It was a main event and less than 20 minutes. Could be about 15 but I am far too lazy to check that. He also managed to be awesome against Reed Bentley in a match that I have no idea how long it lasted but felt TERRIBLY too long since Bentley wasn't giving the guy much to work with. Granted I haven't seen everything the guy has to offer but a match like the one he had against Colin Delaney didn't seem like one that'd hold up on tape since they did a BAGILLION near falls of big strikes. Then he had a match against Dalton Castle that I'd be shocked if any value came out of.
> 
> And I wasn't asking if these workers would now have great matches because of the vets, which if your comment still stands that is fine as well, but does and Elgin become better from working a Hero and a Styles on a more regular basis versus working an Adam Cole and a AR Fox 3/4 weekends a month? TEW tells me that is how it works. Workers with not as good performance get better through working with guys with better performance  I'm more trying to gain the feel of the thread more than anything. Me not remembering your opinion on this idea from before, assuming it is the same one as now, makes it hard to compare whether opinions changed from 2007 or from 2012.
> 
> EDIT: Gonna mope around all day cause we don't have a TCW indie out there right now with an occasional really friggin' fun match with a few episodes build PLUS Vordell Walker. Why is life so cruel?


TCW is running a show July 4th under the NWA Cyberclash banner. I won't be there.


----------



## Lane

Also as far as TCW goes, they tried to grow too big too soon. They drew some great crowds. Sometimes close to 600-700. They went to markets where their tv was supposed to be strong in and the crowds were alright but they had too many profile names for what they drew. I doubt many watched their show because it was on the death spot on late night tv. 
I miss them. I just don't like the guy who runs it and some people in charge. That said there are some great guys in the company. Shane Williams is a very nice dude and I want him to find big success. Same goes for Barrett Brown. I was at the show where he made his debut and my grandpa talked to his dad and mentioned how happy he was to be with such a large indy. TCW also got very repetitive and goofy. A best of 7 series where it's the same match over and over and no stipulation added in any of the matches got boring. The Lilly and Titan love debacle and Bobo the bear who was an actual stuffed bear Matt Riviera had as a manager. I went to their last show which was headlined by Lance Hoyt vs Chris Masters and they tore it up. Best match of the night by far followed up by Barrett Brown who was getting over as a great underdog at the time "lose his job" after losing to Hoyt in a title vs career match. This was after Barrett had already beat Cowboy Bob Orton (Which was a pretty good match honestly.) Then they brought him back under the hood as Americos and that was what it was. Something for the kiddies but it killed any momentum Barrett had being himself instead of a dude under a hood. I came back and posted my honest review on here. I said it was probably my least favorite show I had been to which was honest. Everything just felt off and a lot of stuff didn't click on the show. Then people that worked from the company came on the site and pretty much saying "Go fuck yourself." Saying even though I give this company my money I have no right to give my opinion. This goes on for whatever and I talk to a few dudes in the company and everything's smoothed over. I was offered free tickets to the next show which I declined saying if I go to another show I want to buy the tickets to give my support. It was either this show I was offered the tickets to or one after where a character they used went by the name Uyless Lanes and was "The owner of a big wrestling blog." and this character used lines I posted on the forum in his promo and blew things out of proportion. (I was mad, embarrassed, dumfound all at the same time because these people actually took time to make a character based on me.) John Saxton comes out and I was critical towards him. On some show he gave a heartfelt promo and it seemed kind of forced do to how it was done and I said that. I honestly feel bad for the dude because he deals with a lot with his kid having a disability and I respect him because he does his best to support his family but it was as if TCW was doing this to get him the sympathy face reaction and it was a bit uncomfortable. So he comes out and powerbombs the character. The commentary says something like "yeah, take that smark" or something to that affect and Saxton calls internet people out or something. So that episode airs and I'm pretty much like what the fuck? The writer I talked to contacted me and said the character that was used was based on a guy he went to school with. I check his friends list and sure enough Ulyess Lanes is a guy on his list. However the character quoted me word for word in some of his lines. So even though Ulyess Lanes was is an actual person the character still represented me and things I had said which were blown out of proportion. I may have been to harsh towards Saxton given what the promo was about and how personal it was but I stand by what I said about it. I haven't supported the company since.

After TCW I went to another company called ASWF which is ran in a old Dollar Store they re did and actually made a decent arena out of. I have some photos on my twitter @LaneSmith_ from the show I went to. It was ok at best. Good for what it was. Saw two dudes have a really good coffin match and two performers fight and squash their beef off to the side of the building. 

I'm going to a company on July 5th called Midstates Wrestling which features RnR Express, Buchwhacker Luke and former TCW guys such as Dustin Heritage, Garry Gram, and Michael Berry.

It's also a pipe dream of mine that if I ever have a large sum of money I'm going to open a company here because it's criminal theres nothing here currently that was at TCW's caliber and it's criminal that states around us have tremendous talents living in them and TCW used hardly any of them in favor of talents that were probably cheaper do to how low level they were.

EDIT: As far as the reason why TCW no longer runs it's probably because thet lost money. I don't think they had a single sponsor so everything was out of pocket. Matt is a legit millionaire but if he was losing thousands when it came to talent, licenses, rent for chairs and whatever, and buying tv time then he pulled the plug. Storyline wise TCW died because The Empire beat Parkers Posse in a 10 man tag for control of TCW. They are awful at connecting with fans. Fans still ask to this day when TCW will be back and they are ignored and instead get shit updates about some small fed starring TCW guys in Illinois or somewhere.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> I joked in another thread that this section would get awkward when TCW start running a Masters/McIntyre programme but that's probably what the indies needs right now. Lesser known, newer promotions to make a name out of themselves with good wrestling and already established guys. They won't need "wrestlers" delivering a dozen superkicks a match, dorks cutting promos as heels yet trying to be comedically babyface, idiots applying holds because they saw an Angle/Benoit match that one time in 8th grade, cheap-rate Colt Cabana knock-off clowns or having to use a female wrestler, who isn't good at all, because people over-rate her due to having tits.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * all characters appearing in this work are fictitious. Any resemblance to real persons, living or dead, is purely coincidental.


oh SHIT

Feel like I need to bust out a review again b/c I thought indie burials were my thing. :hayley1


----------



## Last Chancery

Yesterday I was treated to a 25-minute main event for the United States Barbecue Fest Championship between 53-year-old Tatanka and Trent? It was as bizarre as it sounds, if not more so. This all took place at the 6 Corners Barbecue Fest in Chicago. There was even a table spot, where Trent threw Tatanka into the merch table and the legs gave way. That wasn't supposed to happen but it was awesome. But, fuck, 25 minutes, outdoors, at a Rib Fest. And that stupid fucking title belt they had, the old WWF Tag Title, but a US-flag version. Tatanka won with a Samoan Drop, which made sense. Giving the guy who had his land taken from him the United States title, also makes sense. And the match was completely tame, with Trent toning down himself to a nub for what had to be the easiest payday ever. Good for him.

Somehow, that wasn't the most bizarre sight of the day. Jimmy Jacobs and a random luchador beat two fake Russian guys, which was, well, OK. Whatever. Then Svengoolie was out there, and he was cutting promos about his TV show until some random wrestler with a playboy gimmick rolled up and started trash talking Berwyn's favorite Son. (He's "Son of Svengoolie," see. Also: He's not related to the original Svengoolie. Wrap you stupid heads around THAT!) Anyway, Anthony Nese made the save as he arrived on a white horse while gladiator music played him to the ring, and he had the little gladiator helmet on and everything. This blew my damn mind, and it blew the minds of the kids too, because there were like, 200-300 of the little buggers there, along with us older marks.

What ejected my mind clean out the back of my skull, however, was a match between Caleb Konley and some Canadian dude -- in a flag match. I didn't know whether to roll my eyes or keep them fuckers glued to what I was about to witness, but I chose to go with my friend to get her another beer. Overall, a good decision, because Konley jobbed to the no-name Canadian guy... and Konley, with the USA gimmick, was the most over with the crowd, by far. Made zero sense, and he was the only face to lose. And he loses in a flag match. To a Canadian. Like, of any heel to go over, come on, oh man. Balls to the wall stupidity, and I absolutely adored it.

Notes:
1) Tatanka is REAL. He can still work. Granted, he still works those real slowly paced, theatrical, early '90s style matchups, but he works that crowd. Even if the crowd is mostly children, shut up!
2) Tatanka is OVER. I told him he should've been the one to body slam Yokozuna on the USS Intrepid and he agreed. Didn't pull a MASADA and charge people for photos or selfies. Didn't really hawk his merch too much, though he had a ton.
3) Trent? worked heel and did very well. Jacobs worked face, under the Zombie Princess moniker, and did well, especially with the little girls who think it's cute that a grown man can also be a princess. Nese and Konley were faces.
4) Black and white face/heel dynamics are simple and effective, and it hurts my head to think they're trying to get away from all that. There were clear-cut good guys and bad guys on today's card, sometimes a little too clear-cut (evil Russians, Canadian, etc.). But it worked. Promoters need to understand that a majority of fans are younger or probably somewhere on the autistic spectrum, so spelling things out for the whole crowd isn't exactly a bad thing. (I'd consider places like this board, full of smarter fans, the vocal minority.) Plus, it got the right people the right heat, which is what matters. Watching wrestling where there are no faces or heels is boring because the live crowds don't know how to react.

The table bump, the draw, the gladiator/white horse shtick, fuck. Way too much for me today. I was craving the stupidest wrestling I could find, and goddamn, did I ever find it. Sadly, I don't think these 94 minutes will make a DVD cut.


----------



## sXeMope

That sounds...fantastic. So was that just a one off show put together by a fan with money? Giving Tatanka a US title is hilarious, looking at it in the way you put it.

Somewhat related note: Tatanka's only 53? I thought he was way older than that. Into his 60's at least.

----

A lot of people used to buzz about them but tbh from what I've seen TCW was highly over-rated. It was okay, but far from the "#3 promotion" as people claimed it to be. It really felt like just another indy, maybe with a slightly deeper pocket and the resources to have good production.


SMV have released the Chikara return show on DVD and Blu-Ray. As well as the Wrestling Is sets. 30 more, but they're one package this time as opposed to three sets.

SMASH Wrestling released their latest show for free. Just go to their website and click the button. Apparently they've bought some equipment upgrades, which is glad to hear. In my previous experiences with them the low quality commentary really ruined it for me.


----------



## Platt

Kinda annoying SMV would re-release those sets, makes my 1 of 30 set now a 1 of 60 and I can imagine they'll keep bringing them out everytime they need a bit of instant income.


----------



## Even Flow

I seriously could do with placing a SMV order soon. I haven't placed one in like 18 months, and I wouldn't mind picking up more Chikara DVD's for my collection.


----------



## RKing85

a live pro wrestling show AND ribs.

Kill me now if that is heaven.


----------



## Even Flow

Look's like we're getting a Bad Influence RF shoot, they shot it yesterday at HOH.

Also, they're going to be doing Teddy Long, Curt Hawkins & Brodus Clay shoots soon too.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

gonna post this here instead of the CZW thread because don't feel like getting spoiled on TOD. 

Prelude to Violence was a surprisingly easy watch, even the Strickland/Konley match. Much better event as a whole than the Ohio event last fall.

Have to say that I LOL'd when I first saw Nate Wings, but he won me over pretty quickly. Dude can't be older than 20. Is he like 18/19? 

oh yeah, and AR Fox can't have much lives left.


Now I'll just have to wait for the TOD replay.


----------



## sXeMope

From what I read, Daniels and Kazarian did separate shoots and a one hour one together which will be included in Kazarians shoot DVD. Hopefully it's a separate disc and not like the Gabe/Davey Face-Off where it's just a new chapter on the disc.

A Curt Hawkins shoot should be good. I've always liked him. Way better than Ryder IMO, just lacked the ability to guerrilla market himself in the way Ryder did. I'm sure he's got some interesting stories. Can't wait to see what he does now that he's not restricted.



Even Flow said:


> I seriously could do with placing a SMV order soon. I haven't placed one in like 18 months, and I wouldn't mind picking up more Chikara DVD's for my collection.


SMV had all Chikara DVDs on sale for $10 the day of the return show. I don't think I saw it promoted anywhere except their Twitter though. Probably a smart decision by Burns not to advertise it though. If he did I'm sure he'd still be burning DVDs.


----------



## Lane

TCW was over hyped some but we had nothing of that level here ever unless it was a WWE house show or the occasional SD taping. It was something new where good local talents were being used for the most part. TCW also used to be way more intimate with the crowds but when they started getting bigger they distanced themselves from the crowd more. I'll always be grateful to them because I did see some really good to great matches and bumps live and got to see two of my all time five favorite live in Fit Finlay and Jerry Lynn. I got to meet Jerry and shoot the shit with him for a few mins on my 17th birthday. That's something that can't be replaced.


----------



## Concrete

TCW benefited from being different than the 100 PWG and ROH type promotions being talked about. Hoyt vs Masters was one of my favorite indie matches, and one of the popular ones from this board, and it wasn't really like any of the other hyped indie matches. And it was more popular than other indies promotions that would have a Kincaid, Hoyt, Barrett Brown, or late in the game Vordell Walker. 

So wouldn't say overhyped just fresh. And there were workers working pretty classy matches so they didn't really become too less fresh. Except Kincaid vs Saxton. But that's cause they had to wrestle 7 times.


----------



## Last Chancery

sXeMope said:


> That sounds...fantastic. So was that just a one off show put together by a fan with money? Giving Tatanka a US title is hilarious, looking at it in the way you put it.
> 
> Somewhat related note: Tatanka's only 53? I thought he was way older than that. Into his 60's at least.


Not sure who threw in for it, but the festival itself had a ton of local sponsors and there was money from a $5 optional donation they could've drawn out of. And, surprisingly, yes, Tatanka's only 53. So says the Internet, so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## sXeMope

*SMASH Wrestling: Rival Schools 2014*

- They've put some more money into production. Commentary is a lot clearer than it previously was and the cameras seem to be upgraded as well. Less out of focus moments and there's no painting-like filter on the video. Audio still has room for improvement but it no longer sounds like it's done over the arena's PA system.

*Pepper Parks vs Gregory Iron*
- Nothing special. An okay opener. Personally I find Gregory Iron insufferably boring as a face.

*Alex Vega & Brent Banks vs Scotty O’Shea & Tyson Dux*
- The backstory of this match is that both teams consist of rivals who need to work together as the winning team advances to a Triple Threat match later in the evening for the SMASH title. O'Shea and Dux didn't really give me the impression that they were rivals. Worked together quite well honestly. First time seeing 3/4 of the guys in the match and they were impressive overall.

*Cherry Bomb vs Vanessa Kraven*
- Nothing to say about this match as it only went about 5 minutes because Cherry Bomb got hurt.

*Josh Alexander vs Kyle O’Reilly*
- Fantastic match. I'm not a fan of O'Reilly but this was great. Commentary put it over as one of, if not the best match in SMASH history.

*Super Smash Bros. vs The Overdogs*
- This was a tables match. Only thing that annoyed me is that the tables appeared to be homemade. One table actually looked to be made of drywall, though that may have been because what it was used for. Overdogs impressed, John Greed especially. Never seen him wrestle before but assumed he was one of those big guys who's rather terrible but I was wrong. I also never realized how good SSB were before.

*Michael Elgin vs ACH*
- Elgin's bald. It takes a surprising amount of time to get used to. Never thought I'd say this but I miss the mullet. This match was good until they went typical indy near the end. 

*Chris Hero vs Takaaki Watanabe*
- Fell short of expectations for most of the match. It picked up near the end though. Rather typical Hero match I suppose.

*Matt Cross vs Alex Vega vs Brent Banks*
- Matt Cross is doing the Canadian Goldberg gimmick in Canada because he's 19-0 in SMASH. Complete with the backstage entrance. It's probably one of the best things I've seen in a while. Noticed during the entrances that Vega is a face yet is booed, and Banks is a heel who's cheered, and it doesn't seem like it's in the typical smark fan way. Odd. Anyways, decent match. Banks and Vega continued to impress. I was pretty burnt out by this point so that may have hurt my enjoyment of it. Matt Cross hit a spear at one point and I was disappointed that a Jackhammer didn't follow.

--------------

Overall, a great show. Worth checking out. Especially considering it's currently available for free (at the time of this post) on the SMASH Wrestling website. http://smash-wrestling.com/product/rival-schools-2014-digital-download/


----------



## Even Flow

Hey Platt, I just bought Diva Diaries with Jessica Havok.

Will have it up tomorrow (Y)


----------



## smitlick

And I just made a massive Highspots order of 10 DVDs to catch myself up a little bit

Diva Diaries with Sassy Stephie
Old School with Kevin Sullivan 
The Kevin Steen Show with Matt Hardy
Diva Diaries with Lexie Fyfe 
Shimmer - Women Athletes Vol 57 
Mickie James All Access 
Old School with Sabu 
PWX Premiere Wrestling Xperience - Rise of a Champion IX 
Kevin Steen - Package Piledrive Everyone Triple Disc Set
Davey Richards - Leader of the Pack 5 Disc Set


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

smitlick said:


> Kevin Steen - Package Piledrive Everyone Triple Disc Set
> Davey Richards - Leader of the Pack 5 Disc Set


great, my Black Friday list just got longer


----------



## Platt

Even Flow said:


> Hey Platt, I just bought Diva Diaries with Jessica Havok.
> 
> Will have it up tomorrow (Y)


Nice one I just watched the Saraya Knight & Allysin Kay ones on Friday so I've been waiting for my next fix.



smitlick said:


> And I just made a massive Highspots order of 10 DVDs to catch myself up a little bit
> 
> Diva Diaries with Sassy Stephie
> Old School with Kevin Sullivan
> The Kevin Steen Show with Matt Hardy
> Diva Diaries with Lexie Fyfe
> Shimmer - Women Athletes Vol 57
> Mickie James All Access
> Old School with Sabu
> PWX Premiere Wrestling Xperience - Rise of a Champion IX
> Kevin Steen - Package Piledrive Everyone Triple Disc Set
> Davey Richards - Leader of the Pack 5 Disc Set


Lots of good stuff there :mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

When is the next ROH DVD sale? 
I know they have one for Memorial Day (which I missed) and Black Friday, but is there one coming up (like 20% off compilations, etc)?


----------



## RKing85

Wouldn't be surprized if they had one July 4 weekend.

Actually I'm figuring most places will have some sale on that weekend.


----------



## Platt




----------



## RKing85

the two ROH/New Japan shows from Toronto and NYC got released on dvd today. Going to be placing an order for them as soon as I finish this post.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm probably gonna pick those up at some point as well. Heard great things about them, the second one especially.


I placed an order at Highspots in Mid-May but I won't be getting it until Mid-July. Put the Steen Shows with Swann and Gargano in my cart but it seems like the release date for Garganos was pushed back:angry:


----------



## ZEROVampire

*AAW DAY OF DEFIANCE 2014*

Josh Alexander vs Brett Gakiya **

Mallaki Matthews vs Christian Faith 1/4*

AAW Heritage Championship
Matt Cage (c) vs CJ Esparza 1/2*

Keith Walker vs Ryan Boz **1/4

Dan Lawrence, Markus Crane, Joey Ryan & Veda Scott vs Juntai Miller, Candice LeRae, Heidi Lovelace & Marion Fontaine *

House of Truth (Knight Wagner, Justice Jones & Alex Bernadino) vs Marek Brave, Sea-Man & Moondog Bernard N/A

#1 Contender's Match
Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs N/A

AAW Heavyweight Championship
Shane Hollister (c) vs Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs **3/4

AAW Tag Team Championship - Ladder Match
Men of the Year (Michael Elgin & #AllEgo) (c) vs Dave Crist & Josh Alexander ***1/4

Cage Match
Eddie Kingston vs Silas Young **3/4

Overall Grade: 4.0


----------



## FITZ

That looks like a terrible show based on those ratings. Also why is AAW booking Joey Ryan and Candice LeRae on opposite teams?


----------



## ZEROVampire

TaylorFitz said:


> That looks like a terrible show based on those ratings. Also why is AAW booking Joey Ryan and Candice LeRae on opposite teams?


Yes, honestly this year the indie promotions level fell, not only AAW. DGUSA, EVOLVE, FIP, AIW and others have had mediocre events. CHIKARA returned with a pretty bad show. PWG still presents decent shows but no greats.

And yes, Candice and Joey worked in opposite teams.


----------



## Groovemachine

The Rich Swann edition of the Kevin Steen Show is a thoroughly enjoyable watch. Seems like a genuinely nice, humble guy, and he's been through a lot in life already, and Steen really puts him over for it. They share some hilarious stories about life in Japan with Dragon Gate, including one about Don Fuji getting absolutely wasted, knocking on Swann's door in the middle of the night, screaming "COME ON, BABYYYY!" a la Swann's Jericho impression. Man I'm going to miss these when Steen goes to NXT.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

RKing85 said:


> Wouldn't be surprized if they had one July 4 weekend.
> 
> Actually I'm figuring most places will have some sale on that weekend.


I hope so! I need those other 2 Steen ROH DVDs


----------



## Obfuscation

TaylorFitz said:


> That looks like a terrible show based on those ratings. Also why is AAW booking Joey Ryan and Candice LeRae on opposite teams?


the show was insanely bad. disliked every single match. my final toll for AAW for now.

----------

Concrete please tell me you saw Mr. A vs Moose from EVOLVE 30. Short & sweet FATTIES match.


----------



## Lane

Day of Defiance wasn't even bad.


----------



## sharkboy22

Can someone please post their thoughts on Evolve 30? I've had it downloaded for quite some time but can't find any motivation to watch it. Also thoughts on the new CHIKARA show would be appreciated as well. I also got Day of Defiance but it seems to be universally shat on.


----------



## mobyomen

Has anyone watched the latest PWG dvd Sold Our Soul For Rock n Roll yet? I should be getting it in the mail on Monday.:yum:


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA Heat 2013*

1. Rich Swann vs Arik Cannon
**3/4

2. Jon Davis vs Drake Younger
**1/4

3. Chuck Taylor vs EITA
**3/4

4. Johnny Gargano vs Brian Kendrick
***

5. Samuray Del Sol vs Ryo Saito
**1/4

6. Sami Callihan vs Jimmy Susumu
**3/4

7. Akira Tozawa & AR Fox vs The Young Bucks
****1/4

Extremely disappointing beside the Main Event.​


----------



## KingCrash

sharkboy22 said:


> Can someone please post their thoughts on Evolve 30? I've had it downloaded for quite some time but can't find any motivation to watch it. Also thoughts on the new CHIKARA show would be appreciated as well. I also got Day of Defiance but it seems to be universally shat on.


Kind of a boring show on the whole. Bravados had a match that wasn't a disaster wrestling/booking wise, Donst/Alexander was a decent little match and I liked Nation/Barretta. The other two PAB matches were flat and you could tell they were holding back, but after the 9 min. main event you wondered why'd they bother at all. 

Speaking of Gabe Inc., has anyone heard anything about Gabe's "State of the Company" address he was going to do? Figured at this point he would have came up with something to try and soften the blow that the Dragon Gate portion of the company is dead to try and get people back in EVOLVE.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Can someone please post their thoughts on Evolve 30? I've had it downloaded for quite some time but can't find any motivation to watch it. Also thoughts on the new CHIKARA show would be appreciated as well. I also got Day of Defiance but it seems to be universally shat on.


Honestly the Chikara show was pretty bland. Everything you expected to happen happened. 

Not sure how much of a following they have, but ISW has put together some killer cards for July as a part of the Warped Tour



Spoiler: Montreal



Angie Skye vs. Pinkie Sanchez
Craigslist **** vs. Noodle King
Michael Von Payton vs. Dan Barry
Jaka vs. Los Dumbfucks
Leon St. Geovanni vs. Lloyd Cthulowitz
Green Phanton vs. Matt Tremont (IWS Championship - FBTW)
Buxx Belmar vs.l SeXXXy Eddy
Kitsune vs. Shynron
Food Fighters vs. Super Smash Brothers (ISW Tag Team Championship)
Branden O'Conner vs. Matt Novak vs. Liam Letto vs. Adam Sky
Twiggy vs. The Milkman







Spoiler: Connecticut



Battle Royal - Winner is Gladd Badd's Man Of Honor at his wedding
Gladd Boys vs. Mystery Opponents 
Tony Diaz & Jeremy Leary vs. Los Dumbfucks
Shayne Hawke vs. Aaron Epic
Leon St. Geovanni vs. Fluffy vs. ??? vs. ???
Gran Akuma vs. Kimber Lee
Buxx Belmar vs. Izzie Deadyet
TDT vs. Team TREMENDOUS vs. EYFBO vs. Team Pazuzu
Chris Dickinson vs. Kitsune (King Of Crazy Championship)



That Montreal show looks so fucking awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

sharkboy22 said:


> Can someone please post their thoughts on Evolve 30? I've had it downloaded for quite some time but can't find any motivation to watch it. Also thoughts on the new CHIKARA show would be appreciated as well. I also got Day of Defiance but it seems to be universally shat on.


EVOLVE 30 was gash pardon Mr. A vs Moose & a solid match w/Nation & Trent. Which would have been better if they didn't milk some of the work trying to make it feel "epic" or whatever. Pacing issues in the end, more or less. It was a long enough bout, but idk. Still, it was plenty solid.

here's my thoughts on Chikara. I loved it:

Chikara stuff


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Wrestling is Life

Plug: I have a bunch of OOP ROH events and loose comps currently listed on eBay, as well as a recent CZW event and a Wrestlereunion event.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/joshuaspencer24/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 30*

Caleb Konley vs AR Fox ***1/4

Ryan Rush vs Blake Edward Belakus **

Josh Alexander vs Tim Donst **3/4

Ethan Page vs Jigsaw vs Chuck Taylor **1/4

Open the United Gate Championship
The Bravado Brothers (c) vs The Colony (Fire Ant & Green Ant) ***1/4

Mr. A vs Moose *

Anthony Nese vs Rich Swann ***

Trent Baretta vs Uhaa Nation ***1/2

Anything Goes Six Man Tag Team Match
Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese, Caleb Konley & Trent Baretta) vs Rich Swann, AR Fox & Uhaa Nation **1/2

Overall Grade: 6.25

Pretty Good show.


----------



## Super Sonic

KingCrash said:


> Kind of a boring show on the whole. Bravados had a match that wasn't a disaster wrestling/booking wise, Donst/Alexander was a decent little match and I liked Nation/Barretta. The other two PAB matches were flat and you could tell they were holding back, but after the 9 min. main event you wondered why'd they bother at all.
> 
> Speaking of Gabe Inc., has anyone heard anything about Gabe's "State of the Company" address he was going to do? Figured at this point he would have came up with something to try and soften the blow that the Dragon Gate portion of the company is dead to try and get people back in EVOLVE.


Here's State of the Gabe - https://twitter.com/BookItGabe/status/481658787887992834


----------



## ROHFan19

Super Sonic said:


> Here's State of the Gabe - https://twitter.com/BookItGabe/status/481658787887992834


That was gold.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG Matt Rushmore*

1. B-Boy & Willie Mack vs Peter Avalon & Ray Rosas
**3/4

2. Kevin Steen vs ACH
***1/2

3. Trent & Chuck Taylor vs Rich Swann & AR Fox
***1/2

4. Brian Cage vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Anthony Nese vs Drake Younger
***1/2

5. Roderick Strong vs Johnny Gargano
***3/4

6. The Young Bucks vs Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan
****

7. Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly
****

*DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2013*

1. Rich Swann vs Brian Kendrick
***

2. Anthony Nese vs Shane Strickland vs Fire Ant vs Chuck Taylor vs Jigsaw vs Arik Cannon
***1/4

3. Scott Reed vs Derek Ryze
N/R

4. Jon Davis vs Trent?
**

5. EITA & Tomahawk TT vs The Super Smash Brothers
***1/2

6. Ricochet vs Akira Tozawa
****1/4

7. Uhaa Nation vs Sami Callihan
**

8. The Young Bucks vs CIMA & AR Fox
***1/4

9. Johnny Gargano vs Shingo
****1/2

*DGUSA Mercury Rising 2013*

1. Anthony Nese vs Soldier Ant
**

2. Scott Reed vs Caleb Konley
**1/4

3. Super Smash Brothers vs DUF
**1/2

4. Brian Kendrick vs Chuck Taylor
***

5. Uhaa Nation vs AR Fox vs Christina Von Eerie vs Facade vs Samuray Del Sol vs Matt Jackson vs Nick Jackson
***1/4

6. Orange Cassidy vs Jon Davis
N/R

7. Johnny Gargano, Rich Swann & Ricochet vs CIMA, EITA & Tomahawk TT
****

8. Shingo vs Akira Tozawa
***3/4​


----------



## RKing85

ROH/New Japan dvd's from Toronto and New York came in the mail today.

Goodbye world, see you in 6 hours.


----------



## FITZ

That Shingo/Gargano match ruled. I'll admit that I didn't see the ROH show but I think that might have been the best match of the entire Wrestlemania weekend. I would probably go a little higher for the 2 tag matches on the show but probably not that much higher. It really was a pretty fantastic show. Reminded me a lot of some of their early shows with the quality. A giant crowd certainly didn't hurt either.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH BEST IN THE WORLD 2014 PPV*

Six-Way Mayhem Match
ACH vs Watanabe vs Caprice Coleman vs Tadarius Thomas vs BJ Whitmer vs Tommaso Ciampa ***

ROH World TV Championship
Jay Lethal (c) vs Matt Taven **1/4

Submission Match
Roderick Strong vs Cedric Alexander ***1/4

No Disqualification Match
Michael Bennett & Matt Hardy vs The Briscoes ***1/4

Kevin Steen vs Silas Young **1/2

ROH World Tag Team Championship
reDRagon (c) vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian ***1/4

ROH World Championship
Adam Cole (c) vs Michael Elgin ***3/4

Overall Grade: 7.25

*Ok, Really good first TV PPV from Ring of Honor.*


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> That Shingo/Gargano match ruled. I'll admit that I didn't see the ROH show but I think that might have been the best match of the entire Wrestlemania weekend. I would probably go a little higher for the 2 tag matches on the show but probably not that much higher. It really was a pretty fantastic show. Reminded me a lot of some of their early shows with the quality. A giant crowd certainly didn't hurt either.


Yeah sad that it didn't get the hype it would've a few years ago


----------



## Corey

I watched some of DGUSA's Open The Ultimate Gate from earlier this year and was APPAULED by how horrible the setup was. It looked like they were using one of these really small Chikara rings and there was hardly anyone there inside that shitty location. It's depressing to look at that considering what they were drawing just a year ago at the previous show. Anyway, Hero vs. Tanaka wasn't very good at all. They just elbowed each other the whole time and the finish was super flat. Gargano vs. Ricochet was good but went a little long and lost me on a couple occasions.


----------



## Rah

*Chris Hero vs Chris Masters (IWF 29/03/2014)* - This is a match that would definitely look good, out of field, on an episode of Superstars in 2014. But that's more due to the show's stagnating quality, as this match is far removed from the 2010/2011 Masters' run we were getting on weekly TV. There's a bit of Masters' goodness, here, but it's something that builds slowly, as the match progresses, and remains unable to save this match from its mediocrity. I'm genuinely surprised that Hero and Masters mesh so badly, here, considering, on better days, they are both, at least, above-good talents.

There's a slight overkill of offence, that's prone to Hero, and I'm not one to like seeing a big boot go as a place-changer in allowing a transition to the outside, especially with the poor sell Masters' had made of it, but it at least led to a tremendous boot that Masters finally sold like death for. Such a spot probably should have led directly to the finish, but they tapered off quickly enough, and didn't over-extend the now obligatory Hero forearm smash finishing run.

It's rather interesting that this match was used to promote this new fed, as it's not truly great, but if they run match-ups like this, I'll definitely keep my eye on them. So, I guess they accomplished their goal. Truly hoping they give these guys a meatier 20-minute main event, later down the line, as there is a tremendous match between them waiting to break through. I'm sure of it.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'M STILL GOING TO WATCH IT


----------



## heyman deciple

That twitter conversation with Gabe and Trademark... Jesus Christ 

I like trademark but "who are you to police me" da fuck, gabe's a guy with a company, putting out a product that people are watching and not paying for, I understand the frustration.


----------



## Even Flow

Gabe's snapped up Sydal & McIntyre quickly according to the latest WWNLive Alert.

Evolve 31: Sydal vs Gargano
Evolve 32: Sydal vs Ricochet

And for Drew:

Evolve 31: Drew vs Trent


----------



## Platt

Great matches there, hopefully someone else runs Sydal/Ricochet as well so I don't have to wait 2 years to see it.


----------



## Super Sonic

ROH: 50% OFF SALE~! 65% OFF FOR RINGSIDE MEMBERS~!


----------



## FITZ

The 50% off sale is just for event t-shirts and programs I think.



smitlick said:


> Yeah sad that it didn't get the hype it would've a few years ago


It took forever for the DVD to come out. If I remember correctly the match had some hype after it first happened. Had a DVD been released within a couple of months I bet it would have gotten a lot of attention. But it literally took a full year for the show to be released on DVD so by the time it was released I'm pretty sure everyone that wasn't there live or saw it on iPPV forgot about it.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I watched some of DGUSA's Open The Ultimate Gate from earlier this year and was APPAULED by how horrible the setup was. It looked like they were using one of these really small Chikara rings and there was hardly anyone there inside that shitty location. It's depressing to look at that considering what they were drawing just a year ago at the previous show. Anyway, Hero vs. Tanaka wasn't very good at all. They just elbowed each other the whole time and the finish was super flat. Gargano vs. Ricochet was good but went a little long and lost me on a couple occasions.


The ring was shorter than normal because of the venue I think. They were on a stage in an auditorium so if the ring was regular length you would have a terrible view of the back of the ring if you were sitting up front. 

It was a bad venue for wrestling and there were a million GA seats that everyone was able to spread out. They actually had a decent number of people there for the show that I went to but you couldn't tell because everyone was so spaced out. You could see from any of the seats so there was no reason for people to pack together. 


Good job by Gabe with booking Sydal and Ricochet. That should be pretty awesome.


----------



## Super Sonic

Fucking LOL


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah, the sale is only for shirts and stuff. I did get the 15% ringside discount on DVDs though. Personally I'd wait until July 4 because they'll likely have a sale then.


----------



## Platt

:mark::mark:










:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## heyman deciple

Even Flow said:


> Gabe's snapped up Sydal & McIntyre quickly according to the latest WWNLive Alert.
> 
> Evolve 31: Sydal vs Gargano
> Evolve 32: Sydal vs Ricochet
> 
> And for Drew:
> 
> Evolve 31: Drew vs Trent


Fuck me, those are the sydal matches I tweeted to Gabe that I wanted to see... Im sure I'm not the only one, good on you Gabe.


----------



## sXeMope

Ricochet vs. Sydal could be amazing providing both guys come into it at 100%. Can't wait until 2016 when we can watch it.

May pick up the Joey Ryan interview for the behind-the-scenes stuff on PWG, and his stuff with WWE and TNA. Still not feeling the Mondo interview because I have his SMV BOTI and I plan on buying the Behind The Scenes COD that RF put out recently so I'm not sure how much more there is to know.

Out of curiosity: In regards to the "Estimated Delivery" on Highspots, anyone know if that's the date they ship or the date that a purchaser could receive it?


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> :mark::mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark:


I'll probably pick up the Joey shoot with my next RF order.



sXeMope said:


> Out of curiosity: In regards to the "Estimated Delivery" on Highspots, anyone know if that's the date they ship or the date that a purchaser could receive it?


I'd assume date they receive the DVD. But i've never pre-ordered anything from Highspots before. If you're unsure, just email them.


----------



## Lane

They always sent out pre orders the day they received them when I ordered some.


----------



## Obfuscation

Even Flow said:


> Gabe's snapped up Sydal & McIntyre quickly according to the latest WWNLive Alert.
> 
> Evolve 31: Sydal vs Gargano
> Evolve 32: Sydal vs Ricochet
> 
> And for Drew:
> 
> Evolve 31: Drew vs Trent


Sydal matches are peachy. I like the Drew match to an extent. I mean, I enjoy Trent, but he wouldn't have been my first choice. Gabe probably thought _"lol WWE never let these two have a match longer than three minutes w/each other, so I'm gonna book it now. NO LIMITATIONS."_

At least Drew is already on the American Indie scene w/a booking. Good news. I really don't care where he works as long as I can see it. So, why am I thinking EVOLVE is a good thing? Ha. Gabe DVD jokes are fun.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> They always sent out pre orders the day they received them when I ordered some.


Ah. I was wondering because I made an order back during their Memorial Day sale and it had the Steen Show w/ Gargano. I always assumed that Highspots did all their stuff in-house similar to SMV, at least in terms of the DVD-Rs.

---

Drew's booked for FWE in October as well I believe. Personally I'm looking forward to seeing what he does on the indies. I feel like he's one of those guys who could have been a decent star if put in the right position. I feel like when Taryn Terrell beat the shit out of him it all went downhill though.


----------



## smitlick

Yeah they usually send it all out same day of release unless there's a delay or your an international buyer like me (sometimes there's a day or two delay)


----------



## Concrete

This is the upcoming July 13th, 2CW card. Got it from their board which is essentially used to place info since the site isn't designed too well for that. 

FOR THE 2CW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP:ELIMINATION
Capt Nick Ando, 2CW Champion VS. Jay Freddie, Challenger VS. Cheech, Challenger VS. Punisher VanSlyke, Challenger

SPECIAL ATTRACTION: FOR THE 2CW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP: NO HOLDS BARRED: SPECIAL GUEST REFEREE: SPIKE DUDLEY
Dudley Boys (Bubby Ray & D-Von), Challengers VS. Kevin Steen & "Juggernaut" Jason Axe, 2CW Tag Team Champions

SINGLES MATCH:
"Die Hard" Eddie Edwards VS. Dalton Castle 

SINGLES MATCH:
AR FOX VS. Colin Delaney

TAG TEAM ATTRACTION:
Sean Carr & Mystery Partner VS. CK (Cook & Kage)

SINGLES MATCH:
ZSIII VS. Isys Ephex

SINGLES MATCH:
Kevin "The Man" Graham VS. "Supercop" Dick Justice

SINGLES MATCH:
Guy Sunshine VS. "Studly" Steve McKenzie

SINGLES MATCH:
Jasper Whipple VS. Eric M Timmins (W/ Bin Hamin & Pete D. Order)

Okay so the first 4 matches are looking pretty miss. 
-Graham and Dick could put on something entertaining but would be more comedy than anything. 
-Fox versus Delaney should be fun live but probably wouldn't be my cup of tea on tape(digital,have we transitioned to a new phrase yet?) 
-Guy Sunshine and Jasper Whipple are rookies. As much as 2CW says they aren't a fan of Chikara these a two characters that'd fit pretty well in there. Sunshine is very flamboyant and Whipple is supposed to be a wrestling nerd but not in patronizing way which is a nice change of pace. Wears thick glasses and your white colored shirt. 
-I'm sure they'll find an ECW/TNA guy for Carr's mystery partner but that isn't gonna be anything special. 
-Eddie Edwards vs Castle will rely on joy of this style. Could end up being REAL fun.Or lame, heh who knows. 
-The four way for the belt wouldn't be a shocking MOTN in the least. Really love Ando live but have not seen anything from him on tape so I'm really not sure how he works for others. Jay Freddie is like Eddie-lite. Think he has good presence though and is starting to escalate in Beyond Wrestling's Secret Shows. Pun is a big guy. He's not great.People say he's stiff yet he looks like he's hitting as soft as possible which is like the WORST combo. Think he has potential though but not sure if he's really improved. I feel like lots of people know about Cheech through Chikara. 
-The tag match between the Dudleys and Steen/Axe will be the main event. It will be for the tag titles. Axe is probably the least known commodity but this is probably the environment that best lends itself to success for him. He'll probably take a few nutty bumps in this. Excited to see Steen and Ray exchanges which could be BLISSFUL! Sometimes when any company brings a name in it is not likely they'll be the best match but this has a real strong chance. Or it could be an ECW nostalgia trip that'll be fun but nothing really special. 

So all in all I'm really looking forward to the second half of this card. Looks like it'll be a totally rad live experience(takes place on a baseball field during a fair). Can't wait.


----------



## Lane

Dick Justice will have the MOTN.


----------



## Concrete

Dick Justice's new nickname will eventually be "Every Wrestler's Favorite Wrestler".


----------



## FITZ

I went to a local indy show tonight with my little sister. http://www.iyfwrestling.com/ is their website if your curious how small they really are and how unknown the entire roster is. She loves WWE but I've never taken her to anything non-WWE (but she has been to a bunch of WWE shows including PPVs and Wrestlemania 29) before this. We had a great time. She's really quiet when we go and at this show there were about 120 people there and we sat in the front row. None of the wrestling would be classified as good but it was still really fun to go. I haven't been to one of their shows in a couple years I think so it was good to be back. 

The guy that runs the company has a wrestling school and seems to mostly use these shows to give his students a chance to work in front of crowd. So it was mostly his trainees and a handful or so of older local indy guys. Again nobody here is particularly great but every match has a heel/face dynamic that the kids in the crowd just eat up. I think my sister enjoyed watching the fans and wrestlers interact more than anything. 

And the hardcore match was really fun because she had never been so close to the ring before for something like that. She was laughing a ton during the match as the 3 guys just beat the shit out of each other with weapons. 

Fun show and makes me want to tell everyone out there that if you have any type of wrestling in your area you should give it a shot. Even if you post here regularly and haven't heard of a single person in the card.


----------



## Chismo

lel


----------



## smitlick

Lmao.... I'm still shocked it actually went ahead


----------



## FITZ

If you're not getting paid upfront when you work for Ian Rotten you should kind of expect that this could happen.


----------



## sXeMope

...Just when you think Ian is finally getting his shit together...

Any details on specifics? I mean I was gonna torrent it anyways but I'm curious as to why Ian doesn't deserve our money this time.


----------



## FITZ

I'm assuming Mathis didn't get paid. I don't know what else he would be so upset about.


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> ...Just when you think Ian is finally getting his shit together...
> 
> Any details on specifics? I mean I was gonna torrent it anyways but I'm curious as to why Ian doesn't deserve our money this time.


Mathis said he got most of his money, but that Ian screwed a lot of his friends and treated everyone like shit. I guess LuFisto pulled herself off of one of his shows today, probably for the same reason.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA Bushido Code of the Warrior 2013*

1. Uhaa Nation vs Jigsaw
**1/2

2. Derek Ryze vs Shane Strickland vs Drew Gulak vs Orange Cassidy vs Scott Reed vs Caleb Konley
**3/4

3. Jon Davis vs Chuck Taylor
***1/4

4. Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann
***1/2

5. EITA vs Trent?
**3/4

6. Akira Tozawa vs Anthony Nese
***1/2

7. CIMA, AR Fox & Tomahawk TT vs Ricochet & The Young Bucks
****​


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Spoiler: NYWC SPOILERS













Juicy Product getting more gold around their waists :mark:
which belts are next? :hmm:


----------



## Obfuscation

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Spoiler: NYWC SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy Product getting more gold around their waists :mark:
> which belts are next? :hmm:


match vs Young Bucks seems more and more fitting as the days go by.

ha. Ian Rotten. Remember when IWA-MS was good? JOE VS NECRO days & dominate Jimmy Jacobs, guys.


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013*

1. Jon Davis vs Chuck Taylor
**1/2

2. Shane Strickland vs Caleb Konley
*

3. Anthony Nese vs Uhaa Nation
***

4. The Batiri, Chuck Taylor & Jigsaw vs The Osirian Portal, Fire Ant & Frightmare
***1/2

5. EITA vs CIMA vs Akira Tozawa vs Tomahawk TT
***3/4

6. Johnny Gargano vs Akira Tozawa
N/R

7. AR Fox vs Trent?
*1/2

8. AR Fox vs Trent?
**

9. Young Bucks vs Inner City Machine Guns
****

10. Johnny Gargano vs Akira Tozawa
***3/4​


----------



## Lane

Going to NWA Cyber Clash after all on Friday. Should be fun.


----------



## Super Sonic




----------



## sXeMope

Hero's definitely put on weight since he returned to the indies. Sucks because he was in the best shape I've ever seen him in before he got released.


----------



## Lane

Kassius HoHo


----------



## antoniomare007

Jesus Christ. Even Matt Hardy is looking at the picture with disgust.


----------



## Super Sonic

antoniomare007 said:


> Jesus Christ. Even Matt Hardy is looking at the picture with disgust.


Chris Hero vs. Matt Hardy, Lifetime Buffet Gift Certificate Ladder Match, to main event FB 2014.


----------



## KingCrash

Wrestling was made for people with all body types, but damn at Hero. Clearly he's given up the dream of even trying to get back to WWE.

And did Ian's son John wrestle this weekend? I can't imagine the same obnoxious brat that was on commentary wrestling and not getting stiffed every match.


----------



## sXeMope

Ron Mathis appeared on a podcast last night and talked about the whole KOTDM thing. It's only 8 minutes but essentially he said Ian was a dick to him the whole night because he was a D1W wrestler and was shorted about $100 pay and many others were too. Also, apparently nobody who paid for the VIP got the shirts that were promised. Ians response via Facebook.



Spoiler: Ian






> First off I want to say thank you to everyone for making this weekend such a great success for us. but there is some shit going on that needs to be addressed. First of all, Ron Mathis. If I did not pay you what you were promised, why did you not turn to me and say "This is not what we agreed upon?" so I could have taken care of it right then and there. There were hotel rooms booked by our DJ who works for the hotel that they were booked at as a DJ in their bar. Never once did they tell Eric Montgomery if people weren't there by a certain time that their reservations would be cancelled and everyone was given hotel money. When others had to find other hotel rooms, because of the situation, they were reimbursed today for that problem. LuFisto went home because for some reason she felt better to go home with Ron Mathis back to Dayton where she is staying now, than the people I had arranged to take her back to Dayton. NO WORKER was stiffed on their money at Royal Day of Death. NO ONE had to buy their own flights home. People love nowadays to try to get their fifteen minutes of fame off of tearing me down. It couldn't be that a guy that works for a rival company (notice I said rival, not competition) would have ulterior motives in this situation. If you think suggesting going to torrent sites to illegally download DVDS only hurts me, you're extremely wrong. Sorry at the end of the day, after being up forever, sunburned, busting my balls, running around like a chicken with my head cut off to try and make this event happen you were upset with whether I talked to you or not and I wasn't very nice to you. Good thing you never fucking worked for John Zandig.






I kind of agree with Ian that Mathis should have handled it differently, but then again it's Ian so if Mathis did mention that he was shorted it would have lead to bullshit.



MoxleyMoxx said:


> Spoiler: NYWC SPOILERS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Juicy Product getting more gold around their waists :mark:
> which belts are next? :hmm:


Correct me if I'm wrong but



Spoiler: Stuff



With this win, haven't they broken KOWs record of concurrent tag title reigns? If not they're tied now.



I finished Beyond Wrestling's Uncomfortable this morning. Out of curiosity to anyone who goes to the live shows, are they as exhausting live as they are on tape? It's like one hot match after another with no real "rest" matches. But with that being said the show delivered and is worth checking out. Brian Myers (Hawkins) proved that he can have a good indy run. Had a great match with Fox minus the finish. JT Dunn was made in the match against Hero. 35 minutes and it had a decent backstory. I've been hearing about Dunn a lot but never really saw anything special but this match really opened my eyes. I recommend it. This is my first time watching the "Raw" footage and the hardcam-only camera angle isn't as annoying as I thought it would be. Didn't really notice it tbh. Only thing you don't really see is the entrances, and about 45 seconds of Dunn/Hero because they were directly under the hardcam.


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> Ron Mathis appeared on a podcast last night and talked about the whole KOTDM thing. It's only 8 minutes but essentially he said Ian was a dick to him the whole night because he was a D1W wrestler and was shorted about $100 pay and many others were too. Also, apparently nobody who paid for the VIP got the shirts that were promised. Ians response via Facebook.
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of agree with Ian that Mathis should have handled it differently, but then again it's Ian so if Mathis did mention that he was shorted it would have lead to bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stuff
> 
> 
> 
> With this win, haven't they broken KOWs record of concurrent tag title reigns? If not they're tied now.
> 
> 
> 
> I finished Beyond Wrestling's Uncomfortable this morning. Out of curiosity to anyone who goes to the live shows, are they as exhausting live as they are on tape? It's like one hot match after another with no real "rest" matches. But with that being said the show delivered and is worth checking out. Brian Myers (Hawkins) proved that he can have a good indy run. Had a great match with Fox minus the finish. JT Dunn was made in the match against Hero. 35 minutes and it had a decent backstory. I've been hearing about Dunn a lot but never really saw anything special but this match really opened my eyes. I recommend it. This is my first time watching the "Raw" footage and the hardcam-only camera angle isn't as annoying as I thought it would be. Didn't really notice it tbh. Only thing you don't really see is the entrances, and about 45 seconds of Dunn/Hero because they were directly under the hardcam.


The Beyond shows are absolutely exhausting but so worth it. The only show I think that was hurt by burnout was Feeding Frenzy when the ring broke, but even that was a great experience.

Also, Ron Mathis and Ian Rotten are having quite the discussion on Ian's Facebook page right now.


----------



## hgr423

Chris Hero will have to talk to Kevin Steen about having to wrestling in a t shirt!


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## ZEROVampire

*CZW Prelude to Violence 2014/5/31*

Sozio vs Nate Wings **

Aaron Williams vs Drew Gulak **1/4

BJ Whitmer vs Greg Excellent N/A

Killer Death Machines (Jessicka Havok & Nevaeh) vs Kimber Lee & LuFisto **

*CZW Wired Television Championship*
Shane Strickland (c) vs Caleb Konley **1/2

*CZW Tag Team Championship*
The Juicy Product (JT Dunn & David Starr) (c) vs Dos Ben Dejos (Eddie Rios & Jay Cruz) **1/2

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
Biff Busick (c) vs Danny Havoc ***

AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Oi4K (Jake Crist & Dave Crist) ***1/2+ (_Really good Tag Match_)

*Panes of Glass No Disqualification Match*
DJ Hyde vs Ron Mathis ***1/4 (_Better than All Tournament of the Death Thirteen matches_)

*Overall Grade:* 6.25


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


*CZW Tournament of the Death Thirteen 2014/6/14*


*Tournament of Death, Opening Round - Fans Bring the Dildos Match*
"Kokutenshi" Jaki Numazawa vs. Lucky tHURTeen **

*Tournament of Death, Opening Round - Barbed Wire Madness Match*
Aero Boy vs. MASADA **1/2

*Tournament of Death, Opening Round - Ultraviolent Pits Match*
Danny Havoc vs. Masashi Takeda **1/4

*Tournament of Death, Opening Round - Light Tube Bundles Match*
Jun Kasai vs. Matt Tremont *1/2

Alexander James vs. Joe Gacy 1/2*

*Tournament of Death, Semi Final - Panes of Glass Match*
Lucky tHURTeen vs. MASADA **1/4

*Tournament of Death, Semi Final - Competitors' Choice Match*
Danny Havoc vs. Jun Kasai **1/2

*CZW Tag Team Titles Match*
The Juicy Product (JT Dunn and David Starr) (c) vs. Drew Gulak and Sozio. DUD

*Fans Bring the Weapons Match*
Devon Moore vs. Ron Mathis *

*Tournament of Death, Final - Death Match*
Jun Kasai vs. MASADA. DUD (_Long and boring_)

*Overall Grade:* 3.0


----------



## Obfuscation

Should get fatter b/c then all of his matches will have the possibility of being awesome FAT GUY matches. I'm down.


----------



## Concrete

If Hero can find a middle ground between this level of fat and Super Porky levels of fat and if only worked for super scummy indies where he looked like King Overlord FATTY elbowing jaws off and breaking fingers, that'd be neat.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Hayley Seydoux said:


> *match vs Young Bucks seems more and more fitting as the days go by.
> *
> ha. Ian Rotten. Remember when IWA-MS was good? JOE VS NECRO days & dominate Jimmy Jacobs, guys.


It's happening :mark:


----------



## Chismo

Is it true Hero's been seen in wheelchair because of increasing back issues?


----------



## Last Chancery

Chismo said:


> Is it true Hero's been seen in wheelchair because of increasing back issues?


I saw a photo of him in a wheelchair, I believe, and he was being wheeled through the airport. Not sure why.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

He obviously read Hayley's post, so maybe he's avoiding any physical exercise now? You know, like he tries to get as fat as humanly possible?


or then he's injured / what Chismo said.


----------



## FITZ

Or he was flying Southwest and faked an injury to board first.


----------



## Platt

Should be a interesting one.


----------



## Super Sonic

Piracy rant or bust.


----------



## PotatoSmasher

Platt said:


> Should be a interesting one.


Looking forward to this also. 

For a minute there I thought Gargano's show would be the last one released with him possibly going to WWE, was looking forward to the live one he mentioned.


----------



## Platt

RFs July 4th sale is 40% off all ECW DVDs. 

Was hoping for something more general as there's a few shoots I want but I'll probably pick up a few things anyway.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> RFs July 4th sale is 40% off all ECW DVDs.
> 
> Was hoping for something more general as there's a few shoots I want but I'll probably pick up a few things anyway.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Might try and do and order. Could always do with picking up more Hardcore TV's (i'll start collecting the TNN episodes when i'm done with Hardcore TV) and the non-PPV events, before ECW got to PPV. And also I need more fancams. I only have the entire year of 1995 & 1996 thus far.


----------



## smitlick

Highspots have a tiered sale. Basically gave me cheaper shipping. Picked up 7 DVDs. Would've ordered elsewhere but was just gonna go first in first served and RF lost out by only doing ECW 

Shimmer Vol 58
Shimmer Vol 59
Diva Diaries w/Allysin Kay
PWG Mystery Vortex II
Queens of Combat 1
The Kevin Steen Show w/Kyle O'Reilly
Wrestlecon Supershow 2014


----------



## Super Sonic

ROH selling 2010-2012 shit for dirt cheap.

http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/comps/dvd00SDD.html


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

From RF I got 15 ECW Hardcore TV's. All 9 ECW non events from 1997, which includes the 3 PPV's Barely Legal, Hardcore Heaven & November to Remember. Also ordered the new Joey Ryan shoot and the new Steen shoot.


----------



## sXeMope

The RF sale is quite disappointing. I've got most of the ECW stuff I want. May make an order from Highspots if there's enough I want, though the order I made in May only shipped yesterday because of the Steen Show with Gargano. Glad I waited to place my ROH order.

That new PWG Super Dragon set looks pretty nice. I wish they/he would just update and re-release the Evolution series. (Was that even an official thing or a bootleg set?)


----------



## Even Flow

Highspots are doing a new kickstarter, to get Freight Train to visit the UK:

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...o-england?mc_cid=5a197c5bc3&mc_eid=37a0884931


----------



## KingCrash

sXeMope said:


> That new PWG Super Dragon set looks pretty nice. I wish they/he would just update and re-release the Evolution series. (Was that even an official thing or a bootleg set?)


I could swear I bought Volume 4 through SmartMark. Looks like they cherry-picked the best matches from it for the first two discs of the new comp.


----------



## seabs

*I've got all 4. SMV have 3 and 4 as 4 disc sets.*


----------



## sXeMope

I did a quick search on SMV and it seems they only have 3 and 4 on VHS with no option to buy for DVD format.


----------



## Platt

Took advantage of the RF sale to grab the last 10 ECW Shows/PPVs I needed to have Ultra Clash 93 through to Guilty As Charged 01. Also grabbed the Joey Ryan, Kevin Steen & Nick Mondo shoots.


----------



## smitlick

*Dragon Gate UK Invasion 3*

1. Akira Tozawa vs Dragon Kid
***1/2

2. Gamma vs Naoki Tanizaki
**

3. Marty Scurll, Lion Kid & Mark Haskins vs CIMA, Naruki Doi & BxB Hulk
***3/4

4. Masato Yoshino vs Susumu Yokosuka
****1/4

5. PAC vs Shingo
****1/2


*DGUSA Fearless 2013*

1. Earl Cooter vs Jon Davis
*

2. Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett vs Biff Busick & Steven Walters
**3/4

3. Chuck Taylor vs Trent?
**3/4

4. AR Fox vs Shane Strickland vs Fire Ant vs Mr Touchdown
**3/4

5. Ricochet vs Rich Swann
***1/2

6. Anthony Nese vs Jimmy Susumu
***

7. Johnny Gargano vs Masaaki Mochizuki
***3/4

8. The Young Bucks vs The Bravado Brothers
***1/4​


----------



## RKing85

DG UK coming back for two shows the end of this month.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Lane

Got the Kevin Steen Show with Johnny Gargano digital download for free do to the highspots rewards program.


----------



## Even Flow

Didn't realize it was available to d/l. Just got it for near $12.


----------



## Certified G

sXeMope said:


> That new PWG Super Dragon set looks pretty nice. I wish they/he would just update and re-release the Evolution series. (Was that even an official thing or a bootleg set?)


Wait, there's a Super Dragon set? Why did I not know this.. Definitely have to buy that, too bad I don't have good experiences with buying import dvd's. Customs taxes are killing me.


----------



## sXeMope

The Corre said:


> Wait, there's a Super Dragon set? Why did I not know this.. Definitely have to buy that, too bad I don't have good experiences with buying import dvd's. Customs taxes are killing me.


http://www.highspots.com/p/super-dd.html

PWG is selling it on their site as well. I assume that RF will be selling it eventually.


Out of curiosity does anyone know when the Highspots sale ends today? Is it one of those 11:59PM things or is it whenever the guy who does site related stuff feels like taking it down?


----------



## Even Flow

I'd assume 11.59PM.


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA Freedom Fight 2013*

1. Jon Davis vs Steven Walters
**

2. Mr Touchdown vs Jervis Cottonbelly
*1/2

3. Chuck Taylor vs Jimmy Susumu
***

4. Caleb Konley & Andrew Everett vs Fire Ant & Jigsaw vs The Bravado Brothers
***

5. Anthony Nese vs Ricochet
***3/4

6. Rich Swann vs Trent?
***1/2

7. AR Fox & Masaaki Mochizuki vs The Young Bucks
***3/4

8. Johnny Gargano vs Chris Hero
****

Pretty cool to see Hero vs Gargano. Completely forgot Hero was on the show when I clicked watch so pretty cool stuff. The only real negative from the show is that Gabe persists with Jon Davis. Beside his match with Chuckie T hes just been terrible and doesnt fit at all in DGUSA. 


*Dragon Gate UK Shingo vs Yokosuka 3*

1. BxB Hulk vs Lion Kid
***

2. Akira Tozawa vs Naoki Tanizaki
***3/4

3. Masato Yoshino vs Naruki Doi
***1/4

4. CIMA & Gamma vs Marty Scurll & Mark Haskins
****

5. PAC vs Dragon Kid
****

6. Shingo vs Susumu Yokosuka
****3/4​


----------



## Super Sonic

MICHAEL ELGIN: UNBREAKABLE OBSESSION (2 DISC DVD)

From early on in his Ring of Honor career it could be seen that Michael Elgin was a future World Champion. This two disc DVD set features the full length television episode from ROH TV where you can see Elgin battle his personal friends, influences, and trainers, as he faces the likes of Tyson Dux and Rhino. Watch the matches that made Elgin the star he is today while listening to his peers explain why Elgin truly is "unbreakable." 

From trying to break into the company, to his days in the House of Truth, to his singles run, to his route in the World Championship Tournament, and beyond; Elgin has certainly had some of the best matches in Ring of Honor over the last several years.This compilation set is your chance to relive these epic battles. Watch Elgin compete against some of the best in ROH history including Paul London, Roderick Strong, Jay Lethal, Kevin Steen, AJ Styles, and many more.

DISC 1:
FULL TV EPISODE

Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong … 12/16/12 Final Battle
Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong vs Eddie Edwards … 1/18/13 Defy or Deny 2
Michael Elgin vs Jay Lethal … 4/5/13 Supercard of Honor VII
Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa … 6/22/13 Best In The World 
Michael Elgin, Kevin Steen & Tommaso Ciampa vs The American Wolves & BJ Whitmer … 7/27/13 Providence, RI
Michael Elgin vs Paul London … 8/3/13 All-Star Extravaganza V World Title Tournament

DISC 2:
Michael Elgin vs Karl Anderson … 8/17/13 Manhattan Mayhem V World Title Tournament
Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen … 9/20/13 Death Before Dishonor XI World Title Tournament
Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole … 9/20/13 Death Before Dishonor XI World Title Tournament Finals
Michael Elgin, Jay Lethal & C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adam Cole, Matt Taven, & reDRagon … 10/26/13 Glory By HonorXII Champions vs All-Stars
Michael Elgin vs AJ Styles … 4/19/14 Second to None #1 Contender for IWGP Heavyweight Championship


----------



## CZWRUBE

Super Sonic said:


> MICHAEL ELGIN: UNBREAKABLE OBSESSION (2 DISC DVD)
> 
> From early on in his Ring of Honor career it could be seen that Michael Elgin was a future World Champion. This two disc DVD set features the full length television episode from ROH TV where you can see Elgin battle his personal friends, influences, and trainers, as he faces the likes of Tyson Dux and Rhino. Watch the matches that made Elgin the star he is today while listening to his peers explain why Elgin truly is "unbreakable."
> 
> From trying to break into the company, to his days in the House of Truth, to his singles run, to his route in the World Championship Tournament, and beyond; Elgin has certainly had some of the best matches in Ring of Honor over the last several years.This compilation set is your chance to relive these epic battles. Watch Elgin compete against some of the best in ROH history including Paul London, Roderick Strong, Jay Lethal, Kevin Steen, AJ Styles, and many more.
> 
> DISC 1:
> FULL TV EPISODE
> 
> Michael Elgin vs Roderick Strong … 12/16/12 Final Battle
> Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong vs Eddie Edwards … 1/18/13 Defy or Deny 2
> Michael Elgin vs Jay Lethal … 4/5/13 Supercard of Honor VII
> Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa … 6/22/13 Best In The World
> Michael Elgin, Kevin Steen & Tommaso Ciampa vs The American Wolves & BJ Whitmer … 7/27/13 Providence, RI
> Michael Elgin vs Paul London … 8/3/13 All-Star Extravaganza V World Title Tournament
> 
> DISC 2:
> Michael Elgin vs Karl Anderson … 8/17/13 Manhattan Mayhem V World Title Tournament
> Michael Elgin vs Kevin Steen … 9/20/13 Death Before Dishonor XI World Title Tournament
> Michael Elgin vs Adam Cole … 9/20/13 Death Before Dishonor XI World Title Tournament Finals
> Michael Elgin, Jay Lethal & C&C Wrestle Factory vs Adam Cole, Matt Taven, & reDRagon … 10/26/13 Glory By HonorXII Champions vs All-Stars
> Michael Elgin vs AJ Styles … 4/19/14 Second to None #1 Contender for IWGP Heavyweight Championship


Might have to get this one , Looks really good. And i've always been interested in Mr. Elgin!


----------



## sXeMope

I've been having some trouble sleeping lately so I may have to pick up that Elgin set


----------



## Even Flow

Kayfabe Commentaries are doing another Youshoot iPPV live. This time with Matt Sydal.

Thursday Aug 7th 8PM EST according to the latest WWN Live Alert.


----------



## Even Flow

Oh and once the upcoming Evolve triple-shot is done, they're going to put all 3 shows into DVD production, then work their way backwards and get the older shows on DVD.


----------



## Concrete

Dr Gabe said:


> July 9th: We are going to use the break to start a new chapter for EVOLVE in Florida. Chapter 2 will see a reboot of the DVD series. We are going to put EVOLVE 31, EVOLVE 32 and EVOLVE 33 into immediate DVD production. These events will be designed to be a great point to jump in and follow the EVOLVE/DGUSA series on DVD. We will then work backwards and get the older DGUSA/EVOLVE shows out on DVD. We want to remind you that every DGUSA/EVOLVE event in history is available at www.WWNLive.com to watch anytime. When you buy one of these iPPVs, you own it for unlimited access.
> 
> July 9th: EVOLVE: Chapter 2 will see the return of Records, but with a new, simpler twist. Records will be tracked on each weekend. At the end of the weekend, the Records will be used to determine a top ten rankings. At this point, all Records will reset to zero and everything is about the rankings. These rankings will determine the matches on the following EVOLVE weekend. We realize with double and tripleshots that we will have multiple wrestlers with the same Record after the weekend. In this case, we will use tie breakers including fan response, past results, quality of opposition and who had the most dominant victories. Much more on this will become clear during EVOLVE 31, EVOLVE 32 and EVOLVE 33 in Florida.
> 
> July 9th: There's breaking news for Orlando! August 9th will now see a double header as EVOLVE and Full Impact Pro team up for a pair of events. The best part is you get both shows for one ticket price! FIP will start at 6pm and EVOLVE will be at 9pm.


My head hurts a bit. I'm just so confused why bring back records if it only is done through a weekend? Maybe in actuality it works better than the summary says. Maybe a "Power Ranking" coming after every weekend will work, or maybe it'll seem as obtuse as friggin' possible. Actually sorta happy they are going straight to production with these versus catching up to them. Makes it seem like, eh, the reboot is fresh? I like fresh. Granted I want this to be more like some of the early EVOLVE shows. Thatcher having a prominent role would be best for this.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH State of the Art
*
Real World Championship
Jay Briscoe (c) vs Adam Cole ***1/4

The Romantic Touch vs Caprice Coleman *3/4

Raymond Rowe vs BJ Whitmer **1/4

Jimmy Jacobs vs Cedric Alexander **1/2

Alex Reigns vs Weezy Woo DUD

RD Evans vs Roderick Strong *1/2

Michael Bennett vs Mark Briscoe **

Proving Ground Match
Adrenaline RUSH vs reDRagon ***1/4

Four Corner Survival:
Jay Lethal vs Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Kevin Steen ***1/2

Overall Grade: 5.25



*ROH Raising the Bar Night 1
*
Jay Lethal vs Silas Young **

Michael Bennett vs Tyson Dux *1/2

Instant Reward 3-Way Match:
reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs Adrenaline RUSH (ACH & Tadarius Thomas) vs Outlaw Inc (Homicide & Eddie Kingston) **1/2

Adam Page & Cedric Alexander vs The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) **1/4

Roderick Strong vs Chris Hero ***1/2

Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Michael Elgin & The Briscoes ***3/4

ROH World Championship
Adam Cole (c) vs Matt Taven ***1/4

Overall Grade: 6.75



*ROH Raising the Bar Night 2
*
Tyson Dux vs Michael Elgin **3/4

The Decade (Roderick Strong & BJ Whitmer) vs Adrenaline RUSH **1/2

Michael Bennett vs Jay Lethal **1/2

No Disqualification Match
Outlaw Inc. vs The Briscoes ***1/4

Matt Taven vs Silas Young *3/4

Cedric Alexander vs Kevin Steen ***

ROH World Tag Team Championship
reDRagon (c) vs The Young Bucks ***1/2

Ringmaster Challenge - ROH World Championship
Adam Cole (c) vs Chris Hero ***1/2

Overall Grade: 6.75


----------



## Platt

So they're going the FIP route, skip a bunch of shows to get the new ones out claiming to go back and do the old ones. Hopefully this time they actually do, hell at this point they should just throw them onto DVD-Rs and sell them at $10 a piece to catch up.


----------



## KingCrash

Well the best thing you can say is maybe Gabe actually has a plan for records this time but this feels like a bit of desperation to me. But perhaps that's needed to get EVOLVE up again. We'll see how long it takes for the upcoming shows to come out but I doubt the skipped shows will ever get put on DVD.


----------



## Platt

I think the missing shows ending up on DVD will all depend on how many people ordered the iPPV & DVD option, if it's cheaper to make the DVDs than refund people they'll go that route if not we probably won't ever see them.


----------



## seabs

*"In this case, we will use tie breakers including fan response, past results, quality of opposition and who had the most dominant victories."

Gabe Sapolsky everyone. It's a shame how bad his reputation has been blown post ROH.*


----------



## sXeMope

Personally I think the new Records system is somewhat confusing. The addition of the per-weekend ranking system is great because it could help determine the title contender(s) for the next show(s) but I don't see the need of even bringing back the record system if it's wiped after each show. 

I've said it before, but I wish Gabe and Co. would just sign some kind of production deal with SMV. He'd be all caught up in DVD releases in about a month or two. (Saying that includes DGUSA, EVOLVE, FIP, and SHINE). It's arguable that he'd make less (Having to give SMV a cut of the profits) but at the same time he'd probably make more as the events would be released while they're hot. Plus, I'd argue that he'd sell more copies of DVDs because of the sive of SMVs catalog, and it would just be right there as opposed to having to place an order through Gabe himself and be limited to 4 promotions. (I say that knowing that Highspots and RF both sell Gabe's stuff as well, but ultimately it goes back to my point of timely releases)


----------



## Even Flow

Sal Hamaoui is the one who produces the DVD's to my knowledge, since he's in Florida. Then Gabe because he lives in Philly gets sent the proof DVD so he can have a look at it, and possibly go over any changes he wants to be made with Sal. Then it gets released sometime later.

But I do agree with what you said about SMV. DGUSA take way too long now to get their DVD's out and it's getting beyond a joke how far they're behind on certain promotions.


----------



## Platt

SMV would be the ideal way to go. Even if they demanded a 50/50 split 50% of something is more than 100% of nothing.


----------



## Super Sonic

Seabs said:


> *"In this case, we will use tie breakers including fan response, past results, quality of opposition and who had the most dominant victories."
> 
> Gabe Sapolsky everyone. It's a shame how bad his reputation has been blown post ROH.*


I'm sure other bookers are shitting their pants over this fascinating concept now.


----------



## Last Chancery

Seabs said:


> *"In this case, we will use tie breakers including fan response, past results, quality of opposition and who had the most dominant victories."
> 
> Gabe Sapolsky everyone. It's a shame how bad his reputation has been blown post ROH.*


Will he give us a little clicker to select a winner?


----------



## Lane

Nah, you have to be one of 5 judges hand picked by Gabe.


----------



## Platt

Featuring the return of very drunk Candice.


----------



## HBK for ever

any thoughts on PWG All Star Weekend 2013 ?


----------



## Corey

All Star Weekend 9 or 10? Haven't seen 10 myself.


----------



## HBK for ever

Jack Evans 187 said:


> All Star Weekend 9 or 10? Haven't seen 10 myself.


PWG's All Star Weekend X
i think it's 9? no?


----------



## Corey

Nah, X is the Roman numeral for 10. They ran 9 in thr beginning of the year and 10 later in the year. I haven't seen the shows from 10 but check out the reviews in the Official DVD Star Ratings Thread. It's stickied to the top of the other wrestling section.


----------



## DGenerationMC

HBK for ever said:


> any thoughts on PWG All Star Weekend 2013 ?


ASW 9
-Steen v London was a nice, fun match
-Edwards v Lethal went too long for my taste
-Drake v Callihan was fucking SICK
-Young Bucks v Dojo Bros was a MOTY candidate for me
-Drake v Cole leads me to believe that Drake would be PWG Champ right now if he hadn't signed with WWE (Would be a better champ than O'Reilly in my opinion, as he was the most popular guy on the roster)

ASW X
-Gargano v Davey was a bit disappointed but good enough for me
-Buck Steen Buck was entertaining as FUCK
-Cole v Hero was OK
-Hero v ACH went too long for my taste but at least ACH looked good in defeat
-Ricochet v Davey was the same as Gargano v Davey for me
-Buck Steen Buck v Candice, Joey and Drake was a MOTY candidate for me
-Cole v Gargano was good but it showed me that Gargano probably wasn't the best choice to end Cole's reign as the crowd was 50-50 for him/against him


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Featuring the return of very drunk Candice.


Didn't know there was a new one out until I saw it on yt 

Oh and I love drunk Candice too.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Platt said:


> Featuring the return of very drunk Candice.


Candice :mark:


----------



## RKing85

drunk Candice is awesome.

And wait, Candice isn't Canadian???? Mind blown.


----------



## The Black Mirror

So CHIKARA is returning to North Carolina this year. Anybody ever been to one of their shows? I was wondering if it's worth the $40 front row ticket.


----------



## Obfuscation

You have the chance to go. DO IT.


----------



## Corey

Anyone know what's going out with PWG Sold Our Soul for Rock & Roll? Haven't seen it posted on XWT yet and I thought it was supposed to ship like over two weeks ago.


----------



## ROHFan19

The guy who usually posts the PWG stuff on XWT got a defunct disk and nobody else bought the show.


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Anyone know what's going out with PWG Sold Our Soul for Rock & Roll? Haven't seen it posted on XWT yet and I thought it was supposed to ship like over two weeks ago.


If it was available to d/l from highspots, I would of bought it, downloaded it then upped it. But it's not available yet.


----------



## JohnCooley

Watched some of PWG Mystery Vortex II. Amazing! That first match was incredible. Glad to see my fellow North Carolinians holding it down.


----------



## FITZ

My copy of "Sold Your Soul for Rock n' Roll" is in my room right now. No idea why you wouldn't be able to download it yet.


----------



## smitlick

Too Far Gone said:


> So CHIKARA is returning to North Carolina this year. Anybody ever been to one of their shows? I was wondering if it's worth the $40 front row ticket.


Completely different to normal indies. Fun shows usually but they've changed there roster up a bit since they came back


----------



## The Black Mirror

*


Hayley Seydoux said:



You have the chance to go. DO IT.

Click to expand...

Pretty fun stuff then, I'm assuming?


JohnCooley said:



Watched some of PWG Mystery Vortex II. Amazing! That first match was incredible. Glad to see my fellow North Carolinians holding it down.

Click to expand...

I'm right there with you.


smitlick said:



Completely different to normal indies. Fun shows usually but they've changed there roster up a bit since they came back

Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. I think we'll go. I haven't bit the bullet on the tickets yet, but I think I'm going to.*


----------



## blink_41sum_182

TaylorFitz said:


> My copy of "Sold Your Soul for Rock n' Roll" is in my room right now. No idea why you wouldn't be able to download it yet.


Put it on XWT


----------



## JohnCooley

I've been looking for 'Sold Your Soul For Rock N Roll' since yesterday & I cant find it.


----------



## Goyle

TaylorFitz said:


> My copy of "Sold Your Soul for Rock n' Roll" is in my room right now. No idea why you wouldn't be able to download it yet.


pls


----------



## HBK for ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elaPr038XmI#t=20

good god, i really really miss chris bosh.


----------



## FITZ

Pretty sure I'm IP banned from XWT as I could not get my computer to upload anything and had a terrible ratio. Even now if I download a TV show right after it airs it's about a 50% chance that it will upload nothing.

Anyway

PWG Is Your Body Ready?


*The Unbreakable Fucking Machines vs. The RockNESS Monsters*

A lot better than I was expecting. Cage and Elgin seemed to have finally grasped the fact that they are much bigger and stronger than most people they wrestle and they start wrestling like it. You had them showing off how strong they are and most of the offense from Goodtime and Yuma came from double team moves. They size dynamic was perfect and the match had some cool moves. There were some flaws (like when Yuma was able to shove Cage away from his corner and into a different when the size difference between the 2 is huge) but for the most part I had no complaints. If Cage and Elgin wrestle like this more often I can see myself enjoying them a lot. Probably the best Elgin match I’ve seen in a very long time.
*****


*Davey Richards vs. Kyle O’Reilly*

Another match that I ended up enjoying a lot more than I was expecting. I’m sure this type of match would get old after a while but when you haven’t seen guys work with a more shoot style approach it really is refreshing. They had the whole student vs. teacher thing going here and you could see how they were constantly one step ahead of each other. Some of the stuff they did was just really impressive. The stiff strikes were fun but it was these amazing sequences of moves that they were able to bust out that made me want to pay attention. I would have liked to have seen either guy have more of a defined strategy in the match but other than that I don’t have many complaints. I knew what to expect going into the match and that's what I got. Sure it's a little mindless but I sat back and watched the match and enjoyed it from bell to bell. 
****½* 


*Dojo Bros vs. Chuck Taylor and Johnny Gargano *

Another very fun match but not one I would call spectacular by any means. There was a pretty long feeling out process here as neither team was able to really control the match for very long.They did get a lengthy control segment in on Gargano which was good. Their stuff looked good and when they kicked things into high gear it was pretty awesome. I want to say that it was your “standard” PWG match but that doesn’t really give the match any justice because it was pretty great to watch.
****½ *


*Kevin Steen vs. Drake Younger*

I’m struggling to come up with the right combination of words to describe how good this really was. The dynamic was just perfect as Steen heeled it up as soon as the match started and he kept it up for most of the match. There aren’t many things better than Steen talking shit to fans while he’s in control of the match. Steen dominated the match, talked shit, cheated, and nearly killed Drake a few times. Drake didn’t get much offense in but that fit so perfectly with the match as he was playing the underdog all the way. While his offense was limited it was effective as whenever he had the chance it seemed he was either trying to kill Steen or himself or both with the moves he was doing. He really had the “kill or be killed” mentality going and it worked. These guys were just thrown together in a match because they’re both good and they killed it. In another universe I can only imagine how good a blood feud between Younger and Steen would be. Still, we got one match between them and it kicked a ton of ass. The interference and unclean ending didn’t bother me too much and enough happened between the finish and Cole’s involvement that I wasn’t too annoyed with it. Great match that we probably won’t ever see again.
****¾ *


*The Young Bucks vs. AR Fox and Samuray Del Sol
*
Del Sol was on his A game and the Bucks are the best tag team that I’ve seen in a very long time. Fox is also much more tolerable in tag matches where he can disguise him coming in and doing a bunch of crazy moves as being the guy that comes in on the hot tag. You get a really good chunk of time where the Bucks are in total control of the match and they really do have some amazing control segments as they mix old school heel tactics with high flying moves perfectly. Del Sol and Fox were at different times the face in peril and I thought both were pretty good at that role against the Bucks. Once the hot tag was made things went crazy and you could see the momentum slowly slipping away from the Bucks. The Bucks just have this ability to make me feel like they have no chance at winning a match when the other team is on the offensive. My biggest complaint is that the match peaked and they kept going a lot longer. They tried to reach the same peak again and while they came close they didn’t. Also there was a terrible elbow exchange between Fox and one of the Bucks that just looked terrible. Other than that this was a blast to watch and furthers my belief that the Bucks are the best and makes me sad that Del Sol is already off the indy scene.
*****¼ *


_Iron Man Match for the PWG World Championship_
*Adam Cole(c) vs. Sami Callihan* 

It was really cool to see this because I’ve seen these two go from having opening matches on Evolve cards, to main eventing CZW, and now they were on the biggest indy stage main eventing. They have amazing chemistry and they always have good matches and they delivered once again, and hopefully for the last time on the indies but not for the last time ever. The beginning stretch was fun as they traded moves and control for brief periods of time. I was actually surprised that Cole didn’t just end up having the shit kicked out of him for about 10 minutes to start. Cole naturally cheats to take the lead and from that point I thought this was worked brilliantly. 

Look, 60 minutes is a really long time to have a match and it’s not easy to keep people interested for the whole time. They were able to keep it interesting here though because they played around with the score. The match dynamic would totally change based on who was winning or if there was a draw. By constantly changing it the match was always fresh. Cole in winning the match and heeling it up and wasting time was awesome as was a desperate Callihan. When things were tied it was also great to see as both guys had the sense of urgency. And it was nice to see Cole play the aggressor. All of the different match dynamics worked really well. Throw in some good moves and a pace that is just insanely impressive to keep for 60 minutes and the match is pretty amazing. The 60 minutes, particularly the first 30, just blew by.

There were some problems that I had with this though. Cole did a lot of goofy stuff to get heat and make things entertaining. I was fine with that because he always did it when he was winning. Callihan however was doing goofy stuff when he was behind. I would be a little annoyed when he was down a fall with 20 minutes left and he teased a People’s Elbow after Cole had just done one. Yeah it’s kind of amusing to see but he shouldn’t be doing it when there should be a real sense of urgency for him to get a win. There were a few instances of that really got under my skin but the fact that this was 60 minutes it seems more forgivable that there were only a few instances that I thought were poorly worked. 

The ending makes you want to rip out your hair but in a good way. Cole running away with 2 minutes left just makes you want to hate him and kill him. It’s the biggest piece of shit thing to do and it was just so aggravating. So now that you want to kill Cole for being a bitch he ends up locked in the Stretch Muffler with a minute left and he holds out to win. It’s just infuriating that he acts like the chicken shit heel and almost escapes from the match but when he’s forced to compete you have admit that he’s really good as well. So yeah it was frustrating in the best possible way.
*****¼*​

I loved the show. The 2 main events delivered and there was nothing that I disliked about the undercard at all. Lots of variety on a good card that’s top to bottom. I enjoyed even the guys that I normally don’t like. Also keep in mind that I don't think I've watched a full PWG show in like 6 months or something.


----------



## Concrete

Gonna post some 2CW thoughts from last night cause I'll be the guy to comment on them I suppose 

*Jasper Whipple vs EMT:* Was not a big fan of EMT a little while back but I've begun to really appreciate his fatness. Like he's a total fat ass and its awesome. Whipple is from 2CW's school and debuted a little bit ago. He plays a geek. He's super scrawny. When he's done doing his shtick run I'm hopeful he'll be a solid local talent. 

*Studly Steve vs Guy Sunshine:*Have not warmed up to Steve and probably never will. Sunshine is in the same boat as Whipple. Sunshine is either an effeminate male or gay. Those two things shouldn't really be lumped together but they sorta are forced to so there's that. 

*Colin Delaney vs Cecil Nyx:*Was supposed to be against AR Fox but Nyx made the trip cause of Fox's injury. SHORT!

*Sean Carr/Spike Dudley vs. Cook/Kage:*The second Carr+ECW guy vs. Cook/Kage. It is there and popped the crowd a good bit. Spike made fun of Meltzer post match which made me almost cry laughing(cause why I suppose)

*Dalton Castle vs Eddie Edwards:* Pretty sure Eddie was trying to rock Castle's head off cause there were many STIFF kicks to dat mug. Busted Castle open. Good times.

*Jay Freddie vs Pun vs Nick Ando(c) vs Cheech:*Nick Ando is officially someone that I'm surprised isn't getting a look at by some of the more talked about indies. Super over in some towns. Fun title match. Probably the best I've seen of Pun who is kinda improving this year. Plus he now has awesome facial hair so he's got that going for him. 

*Dudleys vs Steen/Axe(c):* Steen got a nice farewell. Streamers, thank you chants, ect. Bully's calfs are real. Hey, D-Von and Bubba Ray are now tag champs. Post-match promo by Bully and Steen. Both say "You're cool 2CW" in their own way. 

Overall it was a fun show but probably not a top 3 show from 2CW this year. But it has been a fun year from them on the whole. Eddie Edwards looks to be back on August 8th(the next show).


----------



## Obfuscation

Is Your Body Ready? was possibly PWG's best outing last year. Only competition it has is Mount Rushmore. Blast of a show w/a hell of a Bucks tag & the MOTY as the main event. Just enough to give you your fill w/o putting out too much. _(even w/an ironman match on it, how about that?)_


----------



## FITZ

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Is Your Body Ready? was possibly PWG's best outing last year. Only competition it has is Mount Rushmore. Blast of a show w/a hell of a Bucks tag & the MOTY as the main event. Just enough to give you your fill w/o putting out too much. _(even w/an ironman match on it, how about that?)_


Yeah it wasn't too much at all. I think that's because it had some short matches Drake/Steen and the opener were both fairly short which really helped. You can still have good matches in 10-12 minutes. I know PWG's mentality but sometimes guys need to realize that they actually are better off not having a 20 minute match.

I'm watching Matt Rushmore right now and while only a few matches in it doesn't seem as good as Is Your Body Ready? PPRay and B-Boy/Willie Mack had like a 20 minute match. Why would they have a 20 minute match?


----------



## Obfuscation

Twenty minutes does seem bad for those four, but I really dug the match so it's fine by me as a one time thing. Mount Rushmore didn't have a match I disliked, which is why I was so high on it. Where as while I did feel Is Your Body Ready? really flowed well, I wasn't a fan of the opening tag & Davey vs O'Reilly. Granted the latter was easily their least offensive of all their matches. The rest of the show came off strong to where it really rose the quality to match up w/a fun & free type viewing environment.

Now you know why I'm just favorable towards both. 8*D


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Super Sonic

2005 may have been the most memorable year in Ring of Honor history. In year 4 of it's existence, ROH reached new heights, and was home to the best wrestling on the planet. Spanning this three disc compilation set are some of ROH's biggest matches, moments, and the crowning of three new ROH World Champions. 

Watch the biggest stars in pro wrestling today hone their craft inside an ROH ring in 2005. See the emergence of stars such as Bryan Danielson, CM Punk, Samoa Joe, James Gibson, Jay Lethal, and Roderick Strong. Witness some of the most unforgettable moments in ROH history including the arrivals of Mick Foley, KENTA, Matt Hardy, and Kenta Kobashi. You'll also see the emotional ROH farewell of CM Punk. 

These discs are loaded with pure wrestling, cage matches, championship changes, and some of the most athletic feats you'll ever see in a wrestling ring. Experience Year 4; the year that forever changed the landscape of professional wrestling.

Disc 1:
Mick Foley/Samoa Joe Brawl .. 1/15/05 It All Begins
World Title Steel Cage: Austin Aries (c) vs Colt Cabana … 2/19/05 3rd Ann Celebration Pt1 
Scramble Cage: Generation Next vs Carnage Crew vs Ring Crew Express vs Dixie & Azrieal vs Izzy & Deranged … 2/19/05 3rd Ann Celebration Pt1 
Pure Title: John Walters (c) vs Jay Lethal … 3/5/05 Trios Tournament 
Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs Low Ki & Homicide … 5/7/05 Manhattan Mayhem 
Samoa Joe vs Delirious vs Jack Evans vs Ebetaroh … 5/13/05 Final Showdown 
Steel Cage: CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave … 5/14/05 Nowhere to Run
World Title: Austin Aries (c) vs CM Punk … 6/18/05 Death Before Dishonor3 
Matt Hardy vs Christopher Daniels … 7/16/05 Fate of an Angel

Disc 2:
World Title: CM Punk (c) vs James Gibson … 7/16/05 Fate of an Angel 
World Title: CM Punk (c) vs James Gibson vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels … 8/12/05 Redemption
2/3 Falls: CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana … 8/13/05 Punk: The Final Chapter
World Title: James Gibson (c) vs Bryan Danielson … 9/17/05 Glory By Honor 4
Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi … 10/1/05 NYC **This is the NO commentary version**


Disc 3:
Samoa Joe & Low Ki vs Kenta Kobashi & Homicide … 10/2/05 Unforgettable
World Title: Bryan Danielson (c) vs Steve Corino … 10/15/05 Buffalo Stampede
World Title: Bryan Danielson (c) vs Roderick Strong … 10/29/05 This Means War 
AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs Jimmy Rave & Abyss … 11/4/05 Showdown in MoTown
Steel Cage Warfare: Generation Nest vs The Embassy … 12/3/05 Steel Cage Warfare
KENTA vs Low Ki … 12/17/05 Final Battle


----------



## DGenerationMC

In my opinion, that Cole-Callihan Iron Man Match was the greatest Iron Man Match I've ever seen. Definitely entertained me more than any of WWE's. Reminded me of Angle-Lesnar a bit. That Rock-Austin tribute spot was just too sweet.

I gotta get around to buying Is Your Body Ready? as it was the first whole PWG show I'd seen and is part of why (Cole's promos leading to him beating Steen for the title OMG) I'm such a huge PWG fan now.

Can't wait for BOLA 2014 and holy shit I forgot all about Eleven!


----------



## seabs

*I watched Indy Wrestling~! And I liked it too~!!!!*

*Sami Callihan vs Shane Hollister - Last Man Standing Match - AAW Day of Defiance 17.05.2013*
_You know for an Indy match that goes 35 minutes in 2013 this was really fucking good. Sami's hit and miss with me but this was like the best Sami because he got to be violent with a purpose. He usually works pretty stiff but it feels like he's working super stiff here than just really stiff which really puts over the hate between these two. Thankfully this isn't done like a WWE LMS match where it's big spot pause big spot pause. I was (pleasantly) surprised at how few hardcore bumps they actually do but it worked for the better because it meant they could brawl more and get over their hate in that manner which is much more effective imo and it also meant they could do a spot you'd probably see in the opening half of a ROH LMS match and have it actually work as a convincing finish. 35 minutes is a long time and although they probably could have shortened it a little bit I didn't feel like it was a match that had no right going 35 minutes. They had a match and it just so happened to take up 35 minutes. Long matches are fine when they have a reason to be a long and the length in this was fine. Because it's long it meant Sami got a really great control segment for the opening third of the match which really put over not only his hate for Hollister but also his superiority over Hollister. Both control segments are actually really good. Sami's is vicious and full of hatred and Hollister's is calculating and makes up for him being the smaller and kayfabe wise lesser of the two. Working the mid section was great because it made Hollister look a bigger threat as he creates a ***** in Sami's armour to make the playing field more level and it also means Hollister an use something as simple as a kick to the gut as a super cut off spot which you can actually buy as putting Callihan in serious jeopardy thanks to his selling. The finish I expected to get a lot crazier spots wise but it didn't and I didn't miss someone falling off a Ladder through a flaming table. The chair spots on Hollister's leg didn't look very good because Sami just hit the chair and not the leg every time but oh well. This was very good and not just by the standards of Indy wrestling in 2013._

*Young Bucks vs AR Fox & Samuray Del Sol - PWG Is Your Body Ready? 15.06.2013*
_So seemingly it's been over a year since I watched any PWG. I can't believe I actually let that happen. Anyways I was glad to find out that The Young Bucks are still the greatest act walking the planet. Just such great dorky geeks. Matt teasing the Sasuke Special only to roll out and back rake Fox was splendid. Del Sol does really cool moves which is totally fine in a tag match where he can get away with doing only that. Some of the stuff is a little overthought but most of his spots are really cool. Fox is awful but he doesn't drag this down too much because he's really the 4th wheel that could easily be cut off. Only big complaint was that the finish dragged out way too long. They had their peak after the big superkicks spots and that's exactly where they should have started going home from on but instead they go for another 5 odd minutes and I started losing interest because it was just turning into an exhibition that outstayed its welcome. This was really good all the same though. 5 minutes shorter and with no AR Fox and it could have been great._


----------



## NastyYaffa

Even Flow said:


>


LOL Ricardo BOLIEVES!!! :bo


----------



## RKing85

DGenerationMC said:


> Can't wait for BOLA 2014 and holy shit I forgot all about Eleven!


don't feel bad. everyone is forgetting about Eleven.


----------



## Obfuscation

Seabs said:


> *I watched Indy Wrestling~! And I liked it too~!!!!*
> 
> *Sami Callihan vs Shane Hollister - Last Man Standing Match - AAW Day of Defiance 17.05.2013*
> _You know for an Indy match that goes 35 minutes in 2013 this was really fucking good. Sami's hit and miss with me but this was like the best Sami because he got to be violent with a purpose. He usually works pretty stiff but it feels like he's working super stiff here than just really stiff which really puts over the hate between these two. Thankfully this isn't done like a WWE LMS match where it's big spot pause big spot pause. I was (pleasantly) surprised at how few hardcore bumps they actually do but it worked for the better because it meant they could brawl more and get over their hate in that manner which is much more effective imo and it also meant they could do a spot you'd probably see in the opening half of a ROH LMS match and have it actually work as a convincing finish. 35 minutes is a long time and although they probably could have shortened it a little bit I didn't feel like it was a match that had no right going 35 minutes. They had a match and it just so happened to take up 35 minutes. Long matches are fine when they have a reason to be a long and the length in this was fine. Because it's long it meant Sami got a really great control segment for the opening third of the match which really put over not only his hate for Hollister but also his superiority over Hollister. Both control segments are actually really good. Sami's is vicious and full of hatred and Hollister's is calculating and makes up for him being the smaller and kayfabe wise lesser of the two. Working the mid section was great because it made Hollister look a bigger threat as he creates a ***** in Sami's armour to make the playing field more level and it also means Hollister an use something as simple as a kick to the gut as a super cut off spot which you can actually buy as putting Callihan in serious jeopardy thanks to his selling. The finish I expected to get a lot crazier spots wise but it didn't and I didn't miss someone falling off a Ladder through a flaming table. The chair spots on Hollister's leg didn't look very good because Sami just hit the chair and not the leg every time but oh well. This was very good and not just by the standards of Indy wrestling in 2013._


:dance

Just be glad you saw that wonderful peach & not the match they had a show _(or two?)_ before. A lot of things a blow off match should contain, was there & was done right in the LMS. Top stuff from last year.


----------



## seabs

*Young Bucks vs Ricochet & Rich Swann vs Roderick Strong & Eddie Edwards - Ladder Match - PWG TEN 09.08.2013*
_This was a blast and exactly what this match should be. It wasn't as good as the 2012 Ladder Match but at the same time it was 20 minutes where something was always happening in the best way possible. The time just flew by on it. In hindsight they didn't really do that much over the top insane spots but I never felt like the spots needed to be more dangerous and crazier while watching it. Nick proclaiming death on all below him as he teased the springboard spot off the Ladder from the previous year only to crotch himself on the top rope is exactly the heel dorkiness that makes me enjoy watching The Young Bucks more than just about anyone else these days. _

*Adam Cole & Young Bucks vs Rich Swann, AR Fox & Candice LeRae - PWG BOLA 2013 Night 2 31.08.2013*
_This is pretty much exactly what I want out of an Indy match right now. Well apart from AR Fox being terrible. I kinda feel obligated to always mention that he's terrible. Because he really is. Anyway the other 5 guys (well 4 and a chick) are super and they dynamic with Candice in there is awesome. There's tossing little guys like Rey Mysterio around and then there's working stiff against a tiny little chick. The chick gets more sympathy every time. That slap from Cole. FUCK. Chemistry between Cole and Candice in this is amazing and duh The Young Bucks rule as well with their ridiculous goofy heel shtick. That takedown on Fox to begin the match was a thing of beauty. There's a lot of superkicks in Young Bucks matches but when they look as great as they do I really don't care. Give me Candice vs any of these 3 on every PWG show until the end of time and there'll be at least one match on every show I'll make time for now._


----------



## Concrete

2CW said:


> Card for Oswego, NY 8.8.2014
> 
> FOR THE 2CW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP:
> Capt Nick Ando, 2CW Champion VS. Davey Richards, Challenger
> 
> SINGLES MATCH:
> "A Double" Austin Aries VS. "Extremely Cute Wrestler" Colin Delaney
> 
> SINGLES MATCH:
> "Die Hard" Eddie Edwards VS. "Juggernaut" Jason Axe
> 
> QUADRUPLE CONFLICT:
> "Party Peacock" Dalton Castle VS. Cheech VS. Jay Freddie VS. Kevin "The Man" Graham
> 
> SINGLES MATCH:
> "Supercop" Dick Justice VS. Guy Sunshine
> 
> SINGLES MATCH:
> Punisher VanSlyke VS. "Hybrid" Sean Carr
> 
> GAUNTLET MATCH:
> Jasper Whipple VS. Bin Hamin, Peter "Dirty Bomb" Order, & Eric Mohammed Timmins
> 
> More Matches Soon


Not exactly sure how I feel about a few of these matches. I dig Ando but I'm not interested at all in seeing him versus Davey. Aries against Colin could be rather good. Axe isn't a "workrate" type guy as much as he is put into that situation. He's much more likely to have a good match with a Mike Bennett compared to an Eddie Edwards. The 4-way has 4 fun workers so I don't see that disappointing. Dick is gonna do a comedy match with the youngster. Carr taking on Pun probably won't knock any socks off but will likely be good for what it is. Bin Hamin is shit...so yeah. This card could be rather fun or not as much fun? Aries coming in is rather swell. In some respects I'm really happy Ando gets a more "name" opponent but at the same time I'm not interested in it personally.


----------



## Obfuscation

2CW sure are taking advantage of TNA's policy of use w/o a TV/PPV _(DVD too, right?_) Delaney vs Aries. That can be a good one.


----------



## Concrete

For better or worse they sure are. Waiting for that Gunner appearance.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Relieved to see I'm not the only person who thinks AR Fox sucks.


----------



## Obfuscation

Concrete said:


> For better or worse they sure are. Waiting for that Gunner appearance.














DGenerationMC said:


> Relieved to see I'm not the only person who thinks AR Fox sucks.


Gabe is the only guy alive who thinks he isn't the worst piece of shit ever to enter a ring.


----------



## Corey

DGenerationMC said:


> Relieved to see I'm not the only person who thinks AR Fox sucks.


There's many of us out there, brotha.

Sold Our Soul for Rock n Roll is FINALLY on XWT now. :mark: Will be the first PWG show I've been interested in watching all year.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Gabe is the only guy alive who thinks he isn't the worst piece of shit ever to enter a ring.


It seems that Gabe has fallen so far since being let go by ROH.


----------



## Obfuscation

I still haven't even finished Mystery Vortex II. Ha. I should at least watch both championship matches today b/c they are the only two I really wanted to see.


----------



## Lane

Hayley Seydoux said:


> *Gabe is the only guy alive who thinks he isn't the worst piece of shit ever to enter a ring.*


lol


----------



## Concrete

Lotta people like that Fox guy. I'm not one of those but hey, neither opinion is really "right". I've started to turn the corner on him as just a dude who kills himself which in a tag or scramble setting can be aight. If it is a singles match though...it sometimes becomes less than tolerable.


----------



## Lane

I like seeing people do stupid things. Fox does stupid things.


----------



## Concrete

That's what watching Dragon Gate is for *HASHA HASHA*


----------



## smitlick

Yeah I find Fox entertaining in the ring because of how crazy he is. He's not the greatest wrestler alive but there's worse going around.


----------



## Obfuscation

My favorite part is when he doesn't sell anything b/c its crazy.

what a guy


----------



## KingCrash

Fox is whatever, but at this point you know he's going to do that insane dive and almost die. I get far more mad at wrestling masturbationists like Chris Hero taking away a half hour of my life doing nothing when you know they can do better than Fox smacking his spine on a dive he misjudged.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Yeah, for some reason I find Hero more boring now than before he got signed by WWE.

I really liked Hero before he got signed and now, I don't know what the hell it is that makes me wanna tune out.


----------



## Obfuscation

Elbows.

Hero is effectively hit & miss for me now. But truthfully, he kind of always has been that way. The miss just rears its ugly head more often now. At least he had the match vs Gulak at COD. That was fun.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I remember seeing a PWG World Title match from years ago between Hero and Claudio, expecting to see an awesome match with a fuck load of elbows and European Uppercuts.

And guess what I got?

*A bunch of fuckin leg work!*


----------



## Obfuscation

The one that went well over 30 minutes, iirc. But truthfully, I don't remember it well to comment atm. That show I jump straight to the MOTY w/Generico & Ricochet vs Steen & Tozawa while the rest is a blur.

*side note: Feels weird saying MOTY & Tozawa in the same sentence. That guy oddly stinks while back in Japan. PWG run was a polar opposite.


----------



## seabs

*Hero's always had a tendency to want to work really long matches of boring aimless matwork. I mean just watch those long drawn out Punk matches. It's matwork but there's no meaning to it. That was the exact reason way I said he'd never make it to the main roster. He never got over working short matches. It was always long drawn out matches. Has Chris Hero ever had a great match go under 15 minutes? Singles more than tags but I'll take tags too. Genuine question not a mocking statement btw. *


----------



## sXeMope

Much like the rest of you, I've just accepted AR Fox for what he is and that he'll likely never improve. He's not that great of a wrestler but at the same time I have to respect him for the risks he takes for some cheers, especially when you take into consideration that he's doing it for peanuts and a serious injury would fuck his whole life up.



Hayley Seydoux said:


> 2CW sure are taking advantage of TNA's policy of use w/o a TV/PPV _(DVD too, right?_) Delaney vs Aries. That can be a good one.


I feel like Colin Delaney is one of those guys who should get a lot more than he gets. I started getting into AIW right around the time he was getting his big push last year and I went in dreading his matches but he was always incredibly entertaining. Though bare in mind that the only stuff I saw before was his ECW run.


----------



## seabs

sXeMope said:


> but at the same time I have to respect him for the risks he takes for some cheers, especially when you take into consideration that he's doing it for peanuts and a serious injury would fuck his whole life up.


*That's not really respect deserving. IMO at least. If some guy parked himself outside my house and kept throwing himself off my car onto the concrete below in hopes that I let him live under my roof or that passer-bys drop him some cash then I wouldn't respect him. I'd still think he's a fucking idiot. The fact that he's doing it for so little just makes it even stupider. Like at least Foley made himself a livelihood out of it that could support him even after he retired. Fox is gonna get to 40, be paralysed and nobody in the business will give a fuck about him anymore once he can't kill himself for their perverse enjoyment anymore. It's like why even bother. WWE will never pick him up and Dragon Gate don't seem interested either so he's never going to make a shit ton of money off this so why not just tone it down a little so he can still have a life after he's finished wrestling. I mean if his family were being held captive by Somalian Pirates and they had a weird request to see him hurt himself in strange ways in front of 200 Indy fans on a weekly basis then I guess I'd respect him. But I'm pretty sure that's not the case so it remains that he's just being stupid. Now people being stupid is fine. If you enjoy that then fine. Just don't tell me that what he's doing isn't stupid or that he's a good wrestler in any way. I mean fuck he could at least do these horrible spots that are gonna paralyse him with some fucking charisma. Shit maybe I was onto something with the Somalian Pirates. Maybe he doesn't like doing this at all. It would explain a lot of things.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Seabs said:


> *Hero's always had a tendency to want to work really long matches of boring aimless matwork. I mean just watch those long drawn out Punk matches. It's matwork but there's no meaning to it. That was the exact reason way I said he'd never make it to the main roster. He never got over working short matches. It was always long drawn out matches. Has Chris Hero ever had a great match go under 15 minutes? Singles more than tags but I'll take tags too. Genuine question not a mocking statement btw. *


I saw some good Hero squash matches on those ROH HDNet shows back in 09.

Yep.

:side:


----------



## Obfuscation

Seabs said:


> *Hero's always had a tendency to want to work really long matches of boring aimless matwork. I mean just watch those long drawn out Punk matches. It's matwork but there's no meaning to it. That was the exact reason way I said he'd never make it to the main roster. He never got over working short matches. It was always long drawn out matches. Has Chris Hero ever had a great match go under 15 minutes? Singles more than tags but I'll take tags too. Genuine question not a mocking statement btw. *


You know what, I'm honestly racking my brain over this right now. He's had good matches under that margin. _(all from ROH, when undercard control was used)_ But nothing great, off the top of my head. Revelations.

Wait. Best I got w/o looking anything up b/c idc atm was a really good match vs Jay Briscoe from '09 that went about 12. So yeah. Feeling like there may be something in CZW/IWA-MS or vs Necro in general that might fit here as a sub-15 wonder.



> I feel like Colin Delaney is one of those guys who should get a lot more than he gets. I started getting into AIW right around the time he was getting his big push last year and I went in dreading his matches but he was always incredibly entertaining. Though bare in mind that the only stuff I saw before was his ECW run.


Chikara was my introduction. So seeing this scrawny guy acting wacky was fun & believable. Then he ended up showing he could work. Neat surprise. Been a fan ever since. Was into the AIW push last year. Thought it ended much too soon. Like UMB randomly becoming champion was odd. _(hey, cool b/c I'm a fan, but that could have been time for Delaney to regain and have a spell, etc)_


----------



## bme

*Mystery Vortex 2*

The first PWG show i've seen in 2 years.
For some reason the person who uploaded the show didn't include the main event.

1. Cedric Alexander vs. Andrew Everett vs. Trevor Lee ***1/2 very good match
2nd time seeing Cedric & Andrew

2. Peter Avalon & RockNES Monsters vs. B-Boy, Willie Mack, & Joey Ryan *** good match

3. Anthony Nese vs. Roderick Strong ** ok match

4. ACH& ARFox vs. Rich Swann & Ricochet vs. Brian Cage & Michael Elgin ***1/2 very good match
Felt the match should've ended sooner and wasn't as into the match during the closing moments.

5. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Chris Hero ** ok match
They lost me after Ciampa kicked out of the first big elbow by Hero, after that there was no return.
No problem with a wrestler having multiple finishers but they stop being finishers when an opponent kicks out of all of them.

6. Kylie O'Riley vs. Johnny Gargano *** good match

7. Best Friends vs. Young Bucks *** good match
Wasn't into the comedy at the beginning but i got into the match as time went on.

The "thigh slap" needs to be retired.


----------



## Obfuscation

MOTN for me so far was the six man tag. Only match that was a bit of fun & and felt appropriate. Ok, I lied. Gargano vs O'Reilly going nearly 30 actually kept me in the whole way. Which is something that blows me away. Not that it was particularly special, but the charm of both in Reseda carried it & nothing about it annoyed me. O'Reilly can only get away w/this in PWG. Not every time, but some of the time.


----------



## Super Sonic

No more Manhattan Center shows as the rent went up.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Super Sonic said:


> No more Manhattan Center shows as the rent went up.


----------



## KingCrash

Wasn't Final Battle (Which I assume would be Elgin/AJ) supposed to be in NYC?



Seabs said:


> *Hero's always had a tendency to want to work really long matches of boring aimless
> matwork. I mean just watch those long drawn out Punk matches. It's matwork but there's no meaning to it. That was the exact reason way I said he'd never make it to the main roster. He never got over working short matches. It was always long drawn out matches. Has Chris Hero ever had a great match go under 15 minutes? Singles more than tags but I'll take tags too. Genuine question not a mocking statement btw. *


How long was the Kenta/Hero match on HDNet or the KOW/Briscoes from FB06, think those could have been under 15 min. It is kind of hard and surprising trying to think of short great Hero matches considering how long he's been around. Also seems like Hero goes in phases like for a year he'll never want to do the Hero's Welcome and then all of a sudden spams it in every match or the Man of a Million Elbows phase and then he'll back off of that.


----------



## Obfuscation

TNA stole it from 'em.


----------



## Lane

Hayley Seydoux said:


> My favorite part is when he doesn't sell anything b/c its crazy.
> 
> what a guy


You must enjoy 80% of wrestlers then.


----------



## Obfuscation

My criteria is you're either Bobby Eaton or you suck.


----------



## Lane

Speaking of Bobby. Saw him on the 4th. He was looking pretty good.


----------



## Obfuscation

Always good to hear. He had some sort of a health scare recently or semi-recently - I think? - & it's solid to know he's in a better state these days.


----------



## Lane

Yeah, he got pretty bad last year with just being unhealthy and having gout. Landed him in the hospital.


----------



## smitlick

DGenerationMC said:


> I saw some good Hero squash matches on those ROH HDNet shows back in 09.
> 
> Yep.
> 
> :side:


Vs Up In Smoke?


----------



## DGenerationMC

smitlick said:


> Vs Up In Smoke?


I have no idea exactly who it was but I enjoyed watching jobbers getting concussed by kicks and KO'd by his elbow.

God, he seemed so fuckin cool back then. I loved his promos on the Video Wires too.


----------



## Obfuscation

here is a good one. KICKS


----------



## JohnCooley

I was watching 'Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll', AR Fox is incredible. So cool how he marks for Ryback.


----------



## DGenerationMC

JohnCooley said:


> I was watching 'Sold Out Soul For Rock N Roll', AR Fox is incredible. So cool how he *marks for Ryback*.












*DRAKE
DRAKE
DRAKE
DRAKE*


----------



## Lane

Man, know I miss Drake on the indy scene.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Lane said:


> Man, know I miss Drake on the indy scene.


He should be PWG World Champion as we speak!



















*Memories.....*


----------



## FITZ

Seabs said:


> *Hero's always had a tendency to want to work really long matches of boring aimless matwork. I mean just watch those long drawn out Punk matches. It's matwork but there's no meaning to it. That was the exact reason way I said he'd never make it to the main roster. He never got over working short matches. It was always long drawn out matches. Has Chris Hero ever had a great match go under 15 minutes? Singles more than tags but I'll take tags too. Genuine question not a mocking statement btw. *


Kings of Wrestling vs. Future Shock from WM weekend in Atlanta was pretty fantastic. You have the pissed of KOW who lost the titles the day before. They kick some ass but then Future Shock gets going and you realize that former champs were in trouble. Pretty awesome from what I remember. But I was at the show and I haven't seen the match since. 

Hero's actually explained what he tries to do in regards to the elbow. People kicking out of it all the time is intentional on his part. He said he wanted to create the effect where you don't know if the first or 10th elbow would win the match. Not saying I think it's a great idea but it is different and Hero does know how he's using the elbow.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


:mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Seabs said:


> *That's not really respect deserving. IMO at least. If some guy parked himself outside my house and kept throwing himself off my car onto the concrete below in hopes that I let him live under my roof or that passer-bys drop him some cash then I wouldn't respect him. I'd still think he's a fucking idiot. The fact that he's doing it for so little just makes it even stupider. Like at least Foley made himself a livelihood out of it that could support him even after he retired. Fox is gonna get to 40, be paralysed and nobody in the business will give a fuck about him anymore once he can't kill himself for their perverse enjoyment anymore. It's like why even bother. WWE will never pick him up and Dragon Gate don't seem interested either so he's never going to make a shit ton of money off this so why not just tone it down a little so he can still have a life after he's finished wrestling. I mean if his family were being held captive by Somalian Pirates and they had a weird request to see him hurt himself in strange ways in front of 200 Indy fans on a weekly basis then I guess I'd respect him. But I'm pretty sure that's not the case so it remains that he's just being stupid. Now people being stupid is fine. If you enjoy that then fine. Just don't tell me that what he's doing isn't stupid or that he's a good wrestler in any way. I mean fuck he could at least do these horrible spots that are gonna paralyse him with some fucking charisma. Shit maybe I was onto something with the Somalian Pirates. Maybe he doesn't like doing this at all. It would explain a lot of things.*


I agree that it's utterly stupid to do a lot of what he does but I still respect him for what he risks to give some people their monies worth. Maybe respect isn't the correct word, maybe appreciate would be more fitting?




Hayley Seydoux said:


> Chikara was my introduction. So seeing this scrawny guy acting wacky was fun & believable. Then he ended up showing he could work. Neat surprise. Been a fan ever since. Was into the AIW push last year. Thought it ended much too soon. Like UMB randomly becoming champion was odd. _(hey, cool b/c I'm a fan, but that could have been time for Delaney to regain and have a spell, etc)_


I think Mantis becoming champion was AIWs attempt to capitalize on the record deal he'd just signed at the time to try and bring in some new fans. I would have liked to see Delaney and Page have a feud for the title though. I wouldn't have even minded seeing Delaney win it randomly from Mantis. I'm really not a fan of Elgin's run as champ. Unfortunately I think with the growth of AIW, the days of the local guys holding major titles may be over for the most part because of all the "big names" that keep coming in.


----------



## heyman deciple

Even Flow said:


> :mark:


Can I just say how much I was loving Leva Bates in that. :dance

Nice pop for Candice too at that Shine show... Girl has gotten over. #ballplex #drunkcandice


----------



## Lane

People forget one thing about opinions. Having one doesn't make you right.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> People forget one thing about opinions. Having one doesn't make you right.


Dumb opinion, mate.


----------



## Lane

Your face is a dumb opinion, Sam.


----------



## seabs

*I get what you're saying but opinions can actually be factually proven as incorrect. For example, it is my opinion that X is more successful working hardcore matches and then you can show that X actually has a better win percentage in non hardcore matches. Ok that's a fucking terrible example but hopefully you get the idea.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Has anyone watched Sold Our Soul 4 Rock 'n Roll yet? If so, did you guys enjoy any matches?


----------



## Lane

Good show. 
Cage vs Strong was better than expected
Fox vs Swann is what you would expect
Tag match was the Chuck and Candice show. Which isn't bad.
Romero vs Koslov did nothing for me
ACH vs Ricochet is what you would expect
Six person tag was great
Cole vs O'Reilly was very good.


----------



## Rah

Less about dumb opinions, more about


----------



## sXeMope

Just noticed this on the ROH store. Pretty sure it's new



> 2005 may have been the most memorable year in Ring of Honor history. In year 4 of it's existence, ROH reached new heights, and was home to the best wrestling on the planet. Spanning this three disc compilation set are some of ROH's biggest matches, moments, and the crowning of three new ROH World Champions.
> 
> Watch the biggest stars in pro wrestling today hone their craft inside an ROH ring in 2005. See the emergence of stars such as Bryan Danielson, CM Punk, Samoa Joe, James Gibson, Jay Lethal, and Roderick Strong. Witness some of the most unforgettable moments in ROH history including the arrivals of Mick Foley, KENTA, Matt Hardy, and Kenta Kobashi. You'll also see the emotional ROH farewell of CM Punk.
> 
> These discs are loaded with pure wrestling, cage matches, championship changes, and some of the most athletic feats you'll ever see in a wrestling ring. Experience Year 4; the year that forever changed the landscape of professional wrestling.
> 
> Disc 1:
> Mick Foley/Samoa Joe Brawl .. 1/15/05 It All Begins
> World Title Steel Cage: Austin Aries (c) vs Colt Cabana … 2/19/05 3rd Ann Celebration Pt1
> Scramble Cage: Generation Next vs Carnage Crew vs Ring Crew Express vs Dixie & Azrieal vs Izzy & Deranged … 2/19/05 3rd Ann Celebration Pt1
> Pure Title: John Walters (c) vs Jay Lethal … 3/5/05 Trios Tournament
> Samoa Joe & Jay Lethal vs Low Ki & Homicide … 5/7/05 Manhattan Mayhem
> Samoa Joe vs Delirious vs Jack Evans vs Ebetaroh … 5/13/05 Final Showdown
> Steel Cage: CM Punk vs Jimmy Rave … 5/14/05 Nowhere to Run
> World Title: Austin Aries (c) vs CM Punk … 6/18/05 Death Before Dishonor3
> Matt Hardy vs Christopher Daniels … 7/16/05 Fate of an Angel
> 
> Disc 2:
> World Title: CM Punk (c) vs James Gibson … 7/16/05 Fate of an Angel
> World Title: CM Punk (c) vs James Gibson vs Samoa Joe vs Christopher Daniels … 8/12/05 Redemption
> 2/3 Falls: CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana … 8/13/05 Punk: The Final Chapter
> World Title: James Gibson (c) vs Bryan Danielson … 9/17/05 Glory By Honor 4
> Samoa Joe vs Kenta Kobashi … 10/1/05 NYC **This is the NO commentary version**
> 
> 
> Disc 3:
> Samoa Joe & Low Ki vs Kenta Kobashi & Homicide … 10/2/05 Unforgettable
> World Title: Bryan Danielson (c) vs Steve Corino … 10/15/05 Buffalo Stampede
> World Title: Bryan Danielson (c) vs Roderick Strong … 10/29/05 This Means War
> AJ Styles & Matt Sydal vs Jimmy Rave & Abyss … 11/4/05 Showdown in MoTown
> Steel Cage Warfare: Generation Nest vs The Embassy … 12/3/05 Steel Cage Warfare
> KENTA vs Low Ki … 12/17/05 Final Battle


http://www.rohwrestling.com/product/ring-honor-year-four-3-disc-dvd

---

May pick this up in my next order. Although the pillarboxing graphics they add to older footage really throws me off.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> Kings of Wrestling vs. Future Shock from WM weekend in Atlanta was pretty fantastic. You have the pissed of KOW who lost the titles the day before. They kick some ass but then Future Shock gets going and you realize that former champs were in trouble. Pretty awesome from what I remember. But I was at the show and I haven't seen the match since.
> 
> Hero's actually explained what he tries to do in regards to the elbow. People kicking out of it all the time is intentional on his part. He said he wanted to create the effect where you don't know if the first or 10th elbow would win the match. Not saying I think it's a great idea but it is different and Hero does know how he's using the elbow.


I criticised Mochizuki for doing the same thing with head kicks that hero does with elbows and was given the MMA excuse of the same reasoning you gave.


----------



## Lane

I want to see Lawler take the Package Piledriver.


----------



## DGenerationMC

That ROH 2005 DVD will the first ROH DVD I've bought in over a year.

Can't wait.


----------



## NastyYaffa

sXeMope said:


> Just noticed this on the ROH store. Pretty sure it's new
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/product/ring-honor-year-four-3-disc-dvd
> 
> ---
> 
> May pick this up in my next order. Although the pillarboxing graphics they add to older footage really throws me off.


Definitely gonna get this :banderas


----------



## Even Flow

sXeMope said:


> Just noticed this on the ROH store. Pretty sure it's new
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/product/ring-honor-year-four-3-disc-dvd
> 
> ---
> 
> May pick this up in my next order. Although the pillarboxing graphics they add to older footage really throws me off.


Have all of them on DVD, already


----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock N Roll​*
Brian Cage vs Roderick Strong - ***1/2
~ Best Cage match I've seen in quite some time. They kept it to 12 minutes which definitely helped, and from the start they set a hard and fast pace and kept it entertaining. The Brian Cage/619 stuff was amazing, mainly because Steen had been joking about it in the preceding minutes.

AR Fox vs Rich Swann - **3/4
~ Nothing offensive here, but there was no real substance.

Best Friends vs World's Cutest Tag Team - ***
~ Waaaay too much stalling at the beginning. Candice had her usual fun spots, and Chuck Taylor dressing as a woman was pretty entertaining, but they didn't get as serious as they probably needed to.

Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero - **
~ Went a lot longer than it should have, and it was just rather uninspiring. Romero was quite botchy as well which didn't help.

Ricochet vs ACH - ***1/4
~ SO MUCH FLIPPY SHIT! Impressive spots, sure, but I wasn't overly grabbed by it. ACH annoys me, something about his offense doesn't click for me. Bonus points for Ricochet's slap as ACH was crowd-surfing to the ring...that was phenomenal.

The Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs Cedric Alexander, Johnny Gargano & Trevor Lee - ***3/4
~ Nick Jackson superkicking streamers...yeah this is off to a good start and the bell hasn't even rung. Trevor Lee got a chance to shine and did well here. Matt Jackson took one of the most disgusting Lawn Darts I've seen, with the momentum carrying him forward, banging his head on the ringpost. Bucks KILLED Lee with a superkick when he was upside down in midair on a moonsault...terrific visual. We got a great decisive finish as well without a ton of overkill; see, it pays off when they keep it simple.

Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly - ***3/4
~ The first two thirds of this match were worked very smartly, with Cole targeting the leg and Kyle going for the arms. They did some nifty technical work and it was great. Stuff on the apron and around ringside was neat too. Particularly loved Kyle going for the rebound lariat, and Cole springing up and catching Kyle's leg on the rope, locking in a quick rope-assisted legbar. Smart. Once we got to the 'dramatic strikefest', it all started to feel a bit too choreographed, and then once we'd had the Mount Rushmore vs PWG lockerroom interference, Kyle completely forgot all the leg work for the finishing stretch which was disappointing. The early stuff was soooo good though, I just wish they'd had a tighter closing segment.


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> I criticised Mochizuki for doing the same thing with head kicks that hero does with elbows and was given the MMA excuse of the same reasoning you gave.


I don't like the idea of either, I was just saying that Hero knows what he's doing with the elbows as I'm pretty sure he mentioned it in a shoot or a podcast how he wanted to create the sense that any elbow could end the match but you never knew which one.

I wouldn't even bother criticizing any of the Dragon Gate guys about stuff like that. I've been watching some of my older DVDs that have extra matches from Japan and the matches on small shows are totally mindless. But it makes sense for them as in Japan they really aren't a promotion that appeals to wrestling fans. Ricochet or Rich Swann said that most Dragon Gate fans in Japan are gay guys and women and that they really don't care about anything other than the spots or the moves that the guys do.


----------



## Obfuscation

Rah said:


> Less about dumb opinions, more about


not saving this for MONDAY NIGHTS? 8*D



TaylorFitz said:


> Ricochet or Rich Swann said that most Dragon Gate fans in Japan are gay guys and women and that they really don't care about anything other than the spots or the moves that the guys do.


:sodone


----------



## Concrete

Love the fact that Lawler's faced Gangrel, Scott Steiner, and soon to be Kevin Steen in 2014. It is a rather beautiful resume.


----------



## KingCrash

Where is this Lawler/Scott Steiner match and how fast can I see it?


----------



## FITZ

Hayley Seydoux said:


> not saving this for MONDAY NIGHTS? 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> :sodone


It was on the Art of Wrestling, both had really good interviews with Colt. Swann in particular had some funny stories about being in Japan.


----------



## Concrete

Your wish is...well it is right here.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*PWG Sold Our Soul for Rock 'n' Roll*

- The first two matches (Strong-Cage and Fox-Swann) were very good 

- Candice & Joey v Best Friends seemed off for some reason

- I'm done with Romero and Kozlov as their match was the most skippable match I've ever seen in my life

- Ricochet-ACH looked to be very dependent on "high spots" so meh

- Steen and The Bucks *always* deliver no matter fuckin what as they are the most reliable guys on the roster. LOL at Gargano getting mostly booed. Lee and Alexander are fine newcomers, so big ups to them

- Cole-O'Reilly was disappointing not because of the match (the pace was understandable due to the stip) but the crowd was dead; PWG crowds are never dead unless the match is unimportant or just plain sucked; This was match was neither; Good moment but it should've been great; I hope O'Reilly's reigns turn out OK otherwise put it back on Cole; Goddammit, why did Drake have to leave when he did? He'd be champ right now as I type and a damn good one at that

**This was another PWG show that let me down a bit as I only enjoyed half the show. But, things seemed to be looking up as this year's BOLA gives me hope that PWG will be cleansed of the less reliable guys and delivered new reliable wrestlers**


----------



## Even Flow

Just realised a few things. The DGUSA store actually now has upto Shine 6 in stock. And somehow, I have Shine 4 when I thought I simply had 1-3. Might order 5 & 6 from the Highspots UK store in the next few days, and see how they are.

RF also shipped my order. Trouble is, I didn't get an email to say it was dispatched like usually I do, which is weird. I never really got a confirmation of my order too. Guess they've stopped doing it now.


----------



## Platt

Even Flow said:


> Just realised a few things. The DGUSA store actually now has upto Shine 6 in stock. And somehow, I have Shine 4 when I thought I simply had 1-3. Might order 5 & 6 from the Highspots UK store in the next few days, and see how they are.
> 
> RF also shipped my order. Trouble is, I didn't get an email to say it was dispatched like usually I do, which is weird. I never really got a confirmation of my order too. Guess they've stopped doing it now.


5 & 6 have been out for a while, sure they were up when I was looking at stuff on Black Friday.

Did you email RF to check? mine is still showing as In Progress on the website


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Did you email RF to check? mine is still showing as In Progress on the website


Nope. Just logged into my account and it says shipped


----------



## Lane

RF probably will never get back to you on your email. The last two times I ordered I had to email them 2 to 3 times and never got a reply. Finally had to message Rob on facebook and when I finally got my packages the cases were damaged.


----------



## sXeMope

Rob's always replied to my emails. I've gotten damaged cases before as well but he's always replaced them.


----------



## Even Flow

I've not sent emails to RF, let me just say that. Just when you normally place an order with RF, you get a confirmation email about what you've ordered and I didn't. When I logged into my account shortly after, I saw my order. And earlier, I logged into my account to see if my order process had been updated, and it said it was shipped.

Just found it odd there was no emails about either, that's all.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG SOLD OUR SOUL FOR ROCK 'N ROLL*

Brian Cage vs Roderick Strong *** (_Possibly best match on Cage's career_)

AR Fox vs Rich Swann *** (_Good, entertained_)

BEST Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent?) vs World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) **1/2 (_very entertained and fun_)

Alex Koslov vs Rocky Romero **1/2 (_mmm not bad but not very good_)

ACH vs Ricochet *** (_good final, not more_)

Mount Rushmore (Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks) vs Cedric Alexander, Trevor Lee & Johnny Gargano ***1/4 (_in the preview this match looked awesome, honestly disappointing for me, but still good match_)

PWG World Championship - Knockout or Submission Match
Adam Cole (c) vs Kyle O'Reilly ***1/4 (_good but the fans died in this match_)

Overall Grade: 6.25

_*Regular show from PWG*_


----------



## RKing85

Rob actually has called me out of the blue to tell me one of my items was out of stock and gave me options on what I could get to replace it.


----------



## smitlick

The biggest issue with RF Video is he has competition from Highspots etc and runs everything by himself pretty much so the delay in getting everything out is to be expected whereas Highspots/Smart Mark are far more organised.


----------



## Obfuscation

TaylorFitz said:


> It was on the Art of Wrestling, both had really good interviews with Colt. Swann in particular had some funny stories about being in Japan.


I feel like Rich Swann could entertain me no matter the situation.

but still that Dragon Gate comment. Makes so much sense.



Concrete said:


> Your wish is...well it is right here.


:mark:


----------



## heyman deciple

RKing85 said:


> Rob actually has called me out of the blue to tell me one of my items was out of stock and gave me options on what I could get to replace it.


What did you order?

Same thing happened to me when I ordered some dgusa dvd's.

Next order I will make from Rob will be House of Hardcore, just waiting for show 5 and 6 to be up there so I can buy 4, 5 , and 6 all at once along with the Cornette shoot with Matt Striker possibly.


----------



## seabs

*Chris Hero vs Drew Gulak - CZW Cage of Death IV 14.12.2013*
_Eh I don't really see what is supposedly so good about this tbh. I mean they work the leg but there's a big difference between working the leg and actually working it well. Here it just felt like something they went to in between bumps and Hero never sold it do make it feel important or dangerous and Gulak has no viciousness so it just comes off as robotic mat wrestling. Gulak lacks any charisma period. Like all he does is take bumps and wrestle holds. I watched his matches with Zack and Ricochet in wXw and it's just the same then too. There's no character or reason to care about him and thus he comes off like a really poor WOS wannabe. Hero looked awful in this too I thought. Early goings they try and do the vintage ROH quick chain wrestling that goes nowhere and Hero looks so slow and gassed minutes in with the quicker pace that it's almost embarrassing. _

*Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox - PWG All Star Weekend X Night 1 20.12.2013*
_Fuck. Off. Kevin. Steen. I get why he did this but he seriously hurt The Young Bucks act by positioning himself with them just so he can goof around and amuse himself. It's no coincidence that the moment Steen is in their corner all that heel heat from the other Bucks matches I watched this week was seriously damaged and now here there's more people chanting Let's Go Young Bucks because of Steen. There's a spot when he comes in and parodies Matt's handspring back rake and it gets everyone to go crazy for him and just ugh. I kinda get the feeling from what Kevin Steen I've watched recently that he lost interest in Indy wrestling and just did things to amuse himself rather than trying to produce smart matches. I watched the Mastiff match too and while it was good it was also restricted because Steen was too focused on goofing around with the crowd rather than putting Mastiff over properly during the match. This is also probably the quietest I can remember seeing Reseda during the intros. Oh and I hate to be that guy but the All Night Long chant is terrible. Obligatory AR Fox is terrible mention. Spot where Steen just launches him into the crowd is brilliant though. Match suffers from a lack of control segment for the fake heels. Like 75% of the match is back and forth running through spots (which admittedly is better with these 6 guys than most others doing it) which is the wrong balance entirely because it's hard to really be invested in the match when it feels like an exhibition. Then Ricochet did a running springboard shooting star press and I fucking cared for a split second. Have Ricochet and Swann almost exclusively been stuck working these trios matches in PWG lately? I mean they're obviously good in them but it feels like there should be more non-trios Ricochet or Swann matches that are really great. This was decent I guess but nowhere near as good as the non Kevin Steen Young Bucks matches last year._


----------



## ROHFan19

Ricochet missed a ton of PWG shows after ASW X due to Dragon Gate commitments...I think the only show that he was on from ASW to the most recent show was DDT14 in which he tagged with Swann. Could be wrong though. Faced ACH in singles in the most recent show. Match was ok. 

Mostly they have Swann either working tag matches with AR Fox or working under card singles matches against Fox.


----------



## Even Flow

Been meaning to ask this for a while. Is Hero done with ROH? As it's been a while since he's been used there, and i'm sure I heard him say he wanted to work the whole indy's. But of course he's the Evolve champ, so perhaps that's put a strain on things between him and ROH or he's signed a deal with Gabe.


----------



## KingCrash

I think it's less he's working with Gabe (Because Strong worked an EVOLVE and several FIP shows) and more that they just think Hero's a special guest instead of a regular. If ROH brings him back at most it'd be to give Elgin a title win against somebody.


----------



## Platt

RF order has shipped :mark:


----------



## smitlick

*AIW Double Dare Tag Team Tournament*

1. The Jollyville Fuckits vs Team UK
**3/4

2. Youthanazia vs The Submission Squad
**1/2

3. The Hooligans vs Hope & Change
1/2*

4. Nixon vs The Sex Bob-Ombs
***

5. Allysin Kay vs MsChif
*1/2

6. The Jollyvile Fuckits vs Youthanazia
**1/2

7. Nixon vs The Hooligans
**1/2

8. Johnny Gargano vs Jonathan Gresham
***1/4

9. The Jollyville Fuckits vs Nixon
***1/2

10. UltraMantis Black vs Ethan Page
***

11. Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander
***3/4​


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> RF order has shipped :mark:


(Y)


----------



## Concrete

CWF Mid-Atlantic has put a TON of free stuff on their YouTube channel as of late. Like full shows from last year and, mostly what I'm excited to sneak a peak at, full shows from this year. If you like Andrew Everett and Trevor Lee it wouldn't be the worst idea to check a couple shows out. Granted, I don't think I'll find anything GREAT but who knows. Could have a few hidden gems. I'm a fan of hidden gems.


----------



## Lane

CWF is so good at what they do. No show hardly ever runs over 2 and a half hours and the commentary team is tremendous at making every match have importance instead of just guy A vs guy B. I highly recommend Trevor Lee vs Arik Royal from last year. An amazing match with a story behind it.


----------



## Obfuscation

I like to believe I was the first one to note how terrible the All Night Long chant in PWG is. But then again, I have to also believe everyone thinks it is the worst so it was a consensus thought the moment it began. b/c...something said by an audience shouldn't make me want to jam a lot of forks in a lot of eyes.



Concrete said:


> CWF Mid-Atlantic has put a TON of free stuff on their YouTube channel as of late. Like full shows from last year and, mostly what I'm excited to sneak a peak at, full shows from this year. If you like Andrew Everett and Trevor Lee it wouldn't be the worst idea to check a couple shows out. Granted, I don't think I'll find anything GREAT but who knows. Could have a few hidden gems. I'm a fan of hidden gems.


I tried. Pardon Everett, not a whole lot there for me.


----------



## FITZ

Hayley Seydoux said:


> I feel like Rich Swann could entertain me no matter the situation.
> 
> but still that Dragon Gate comment. Makes so much sense.
> 
> 
> 
> :mark:


Yeah I can't even get annoyed when the Dragon Gate guys have matches with no story or anything. It would be like complaining about pizza for not tasting like ice cream. It's not supposed to taste like pizza because it's not pizza. Dragon Gate isn't designed for my enjoyment. It appeals to a different demographic that doesn't follow other wrestling. Clearly Dragon Gate knows what works over there and they appeal to their fan base. Next time you watch a Dragon Gate match from Japan take notice of how many women are in the crowd. Pretty surprising once you really notice the crowd that the match is intended for.


----------



## Obfuscation

tbf, I always notice how many dames are in the audience for most Puro shows.


----------



## bme

*PWG Sold our Soul for Rock 'n Roll*

Strong/Cage **** great match
Fox/Swann ** ok match 
Taylor,Trent/Lerae,Ryan *** good match
Kozlov/Romero * decent match
ACH/Ricochet ** ok match
Steen,Bucks/Lee,Alexander,Gargano ***1/2 very good match
Cole/O'Reilly ** ok match



Spoiler: spoilers



I didn't like the comedy in Fox/Swann and the overselling was annoying.
Just wasn't into Cole/O'Reilly infact i'm not that into Kyle O'Reilly in general. 
Like the "thigh slap" the rope assisted enziguri needs to be retired also.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> CWF is so good at what they do. No show hardly ever runs over 2 and a half hours and the commentary team is tremendous at making every match have importance instead of just guy A vs guy B. I highly recommend Trevor Lee vs Arik Royal from last year. An amazing match with a story behind it.


Brother, I find this commentary to be something else, and not in a good way. Like sometimes they are capable of what you say but other times it is just so over the top annoying. Though I do enjoy tinier wrestling area backstories. Which they deliver. Though they are right on about delivering compact shows that are easily digestible with at least an attempt at storytelling. Oh, and when they run angles they don't run like 10 minutes cause no one has fuggin' time for that. 

CWF-MA ain't the greatest by a LONG stretch. And it certainly isn't for everyone. But if you are someone who likes SAW and them types this could be a nice break from a PWG, AIW, AAW, ROH, CZW, ect. If you want that break to be indie wrestling of course.


----------



## ROHFan19

bme said:


> *PWG Sold our Soul for Rock 'n Roll*
> 
> Strong/Cage **** great match
> Fox/Swann ** ok match
> Taylor,Trent/Lerae,Ryan *** good match
> Kozlov/Romero * decent match
> ACH/Ricochet ** ok match
> Steen,Bucks/Lee,Alexander,Gargano ***1/2 very good match
> Cole/O'Reilly ** ok match
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't like the comedy in Fox/Swann and the overselling was annoying.
> Just wasn't into Cole/O'Reilly infact i'm not that into Kyle O'Reilly in general.
> Like the "thigh slap" the rope assisted enziguri needs to be retired also.


In what world is * a decent match? And you're super over-rating the opener.

Heres what I had

Cage/Roddy ***1/4.
Fox/Swann **1/2
WCTT/Best Friends **1/2
Kozlov/Romero **
ACH/Ricochet ***
Steen/Bucks vs Gargano/Lee/Cedric ****. Trevor Lee and the Bucks :dance
Cole/O'Reilly ***1/2

Also, not sure if you're just talking about O'Reilly but literally 99% of Indy wrestlers use the thigh slap.


----------



## FITZ

The problem with the thigh slap is that everyone would have to stop doing it. If just a few guys start their strikes will look worse than everyone else. So unless everyone decides to stop it there is no way to stop it.


----------



## Concrete

Brothers, I'd like to start a 5 page debate on the use of star ratings and the value and word association that goes with said stars. BRING THE FUN!


----------



## ROHFan19

Concrete said:


> Brothers, I'd like to start a 5 page debate on the use of star ratings and the value and word association that goes with said stars. BRING THE FUN!



Yeah because it really started a 5 page debate. Great post though


----------



## ROHFan19

TaylorFitz said:


> The problem with the thigh slap is that everyone would have to stop doing it. If just a few guys start their strikes will look worse than everyone else. So unless everyone decides to stop it there is no way to stop it.


Just a fun fact, the Young Bucks who are pretty much most famous for it since they throw the most superkicks were influenced by Karl Anderson. Matt told a story, during their 2nd match in PWG Karl threw a kick/did the thigh slap and Matt was like how the fuck did he get that sound from that? Watched it back, saw it and used it ever since.


----------



## Concrete

ROHFan19 said:


> Yeah because it really started a 5 page debate. Great post though


Kinda sir. It was a reference to years gone by. It didn't click with you. Which is fine by all accounts.


----------



## ROHFan19

Concrete said:


> Kinda sir. It was a reference to years gone by. It didn't click with you. Which is fine by all accounts.


My bad then...didn't want to come across as a dick. But seriously, in what world is a * match decent. A bit absurd IMO.


----------



## Rah

That WeeLC match was barely a one star affair yet most found it entertaining. Things don't have to be objectively good to be fun. 

Match may have been somewhat decent with enough Kozlov spots and Romero doing his best Tasmanian Devil with the sound of a gas-powered chainsaw impression.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sXeMope

I wouldn't mind the whole thigh slapping/stomping for sound effect disappearing completely tbh even though I know it'll never happen. There was a local guy here who didn't stomp his foot when punching and I thought it was pretty cool. It takes away from the realism slightly when you hear a slap/stomp. The stomp especially. Even more so when they're on metal or concrete as opposed to the ring. Also takes away from it when you see a guy who's supposedly highly trained or very good at a strike (ie: Hero with the elbow or the Young Bucks with the Superkick) hitting the strike multiple times, each time creating a sound giving the impression that it would be a KO blow, only to have the guy taking it be okay. Although I guess that goes back to many indy guys throwing selling out the window.


----------



## HBK for ever

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRY2q69to7I


----------



## heyman deciple

HBK for ever said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRY2q69to7I


The funniest part was his dig at Cornette and Cary siilkin and I believe Bobby Cruise clapping... Did no one like that grumpy out of touch old man?

And the comparing being silly stringed to being cummed on by several men was good too.

I'm gonna miss that fucking guy. But listening to so many wrestling fans going on with how much they loved another dude when Veda Scott was probably the only woman in the room was a little uncomfortable.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROHFan19 said:


> In what world is * a decent match? And you're super over-rating the opener.


haven't had one of these in a decent bit.


----------



## bme

TaylorFitz said:


> The problem with the thigh slap is that everyone would have to stop doing it. If just a few guys start their strikes will look worse than everyone else. So unless everyone decides to stop it there is no way to stop it.





sXeMope said:


> It takes away from the realism slightly when you hear a slap/stomp. The stomp especially. Even more so when they're on metal or concrete as opposed to the ring. Also takes away from it when you see a guy who's supposedly highly trained or very good at a strike (ie: Hero with the elbow or the Young Bucks with the Superkick) hitting the strike multiple times, each time creating a sound giving the impression that it would be a KO blow, only to have the guy taking it be okay. Although I guess that goes back to many indy guys throwing selling out the window.


those are the two reasons i feel it should go away.
You expect a strike that has that kind of impact to put someone down, but they'll quickly recover or completely no-sell it.
Now when that happens guys like Hero & O'Reilly look bad cause they're suppose to be striking experts but instead are guys who simply use alot of strikes.

Hero is the "Knockout Artist" but seemingly has to use every strike in his arsenal to put people away.


----------



## smitlick

No offence but have you ever been in a fight? It's not always the first shot that wins the fight. Some guys just won't go down.


----------



## Obfuscation

I don't ever recall O'Reilly having a time where he was KO'ing via kicks. He's just had his MMA background be risen to the point where he can throw hard kicks, opposed to it being his gimmick of taking one & you're done. Hero's elbows & kicks have fallen under that criteria. But this is wrestling. Unless it is a squash/showcase match, a solid bit of the time it will take a few of those - presumably the one that REALLY hits hard on the second or possibly even third attempt - that would effectively get the job done. Not going into the realm of overkill, no selling, or producing bad strikes, the literal layer of this mentality is feasible to me in pro graps.


----------



## bme

smitlick said:


> No offence but have you ever been in a fight? It's not always the first shot that wins the fight. Some guys just won't go down.


I know the first shot sometimes won't do it, but when Hero hits all 3 versions of his big elbows & the spinning kick and STILL can't knock someone out that's a problem.
When it comes to indy wrestling the guy who just won't stay down isn't rare.



Hayley Seydoux said:


> I don't ever recall O'Reilly having a time where he was KO'ing via kicks. He's just had his MMA background be risen to the point where he can throw hard kicks, opposed to it being his gimmick of taking one & you're done. Hero's elbows & kicks have fallen under that criteria. But this is wrestling. Unless it is a squash/showcase match, a solid bit of the time it will take a few of those - presumably the one that REALLY hits hard on the second or possibly even third attempt - that would effectively get the job done. Not going into the realm of overkill, no selling, or producing bad strikes, the literal layer of this mentality is feasible to me in pro graps.


I meant that O'Reilly is known for having lethal kicks.
Opponents recovering from a regular elbow i one thing, but when it comes to the Roaring Elbow, Ripcord Elbow & Deathblow they should be finished.


----------



## Lane

Are we complaining about what should be a finish in indy wrestling?


----------



## Concrete

Cock punches. That should finish every indie match from now on.


----------



## Lane

I prefer a nice and tight small package myself.


----------



## Snapdragon

bme said:


> those are the two reasons i feel it should go away.
> You expect a strike that has that kind of impact to put someone down, but they'll quickly recover or completely no-sell it.
> Now when that happens guys like Hero & O'Reilly look bad cause they're suppose to be striking experts but instead are guys who simply use alot of strikes.
> 
> Hero is the "Knockout Artist" but seemingly has to use every strike in his arsenal to put people away.


Hero himself has said his gimmick is that he can knock someone out with any strike (elbow, boot, kick, punch, etc).


----------



## Platt




----------



## sXeMope

Anyone know what the deal with Willie Mack is? He was reported to have signed with WWE months ago but it seems like he's still working the indies with no real "farewell" matches.


----------



## Concrete

Does that greatly surprise you? If he was going the only farewell we MIGHT hear of is from Championship Wrestling from Hollywood. Like his farewell from PWG right now would be with Famous B.


----------



## Obfuscation

Platt said:


>


omg :dance


----------



## DGenerationMC

Val & Joey Show > Candice & Joey Show > Gargano & Candice Show

Dat Scott Hall cameo

Rich Swann = Lionel Ritchie Jr.

LOL @ Bi-sexual Tommy Dreamer


----------



## Lane

I'd probably like the Joey and Candice show a lot more if it didn't have Joey.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


:mark:


----------



## seabs

*Revolution Pro Wrestling Summer Sizzler 2014

The Kartel vs Joel Redman & Martin Stone*
_Redman not getting a proper shot in WWE despite doing well in NXT was a real shame because he's very good. Stone was never really suited to WWE style and probably didn't adapt to it so him not doing anything there was less shocking. Anyway they come back here now and they're still big stars and they actually wrestle like big stars too. Yay for heel shtick! You know it's amazing how easy it can be to get fans to boo a heel when the heel actually cheats. I then American promotions cry when none of their heels get over. Well fucking give one of them a scarf and have him choke the babyface with it. This is a good opener with a great pace and intensity to kick a show off. _

*Bad Luck Fale vs Dave Mastiff*
_So Karl Anderson had to drop out and we ended up with Fale being sent over instead. Bummer. Double bummer that Mastiff ended up being wasted on Fale too. Match is nothing because Fale is super limited and New Japan clearly wanted Fale protecting beyond Mastiff getting any real offence in on Fale. _

*Marty Scurll vs Kevin Steen*
_I'm really over Steen goofing around in matches. Here it was slightly more tolerable than normal and after it stopped they had a really good match. Scurll has VILLAIN on the back of his trunks which is fantastic. They gave him Tanahashi when he came over and that was just a total nothing match but here Scurll got a big import again and this time produced something that was definitely worth watching. Scurll's counter out of the package piledriver looked super swank and they tell a really sound story with Scurll's bad arm and heel shtick that pays off really well for the finish. Good match._

*Shinsuke Nakamura vs Zack Sabre Jr.*
_On paper this looks great and I was super hyped to see this. It probably wasn't quite as great as it would be in New Japan for example but it was still very rewarding. Obviously New Japan shouldn't be wanting their guys to go all out on Indy shows like they would on their PPVs but if Nakamura was able to wrestle this match like it was on a New Japan PPV it would have been a MOTYC. It was just missing that stage where it kicks it up one final gear. This was still really good though and well worth tracking down if it gets you excited on paper._

*2 Unlimited vs Will Ospreay & Jake McCluskey*
_Eh this sort of match just isn't for me at all. 2 Unlimited and McCluskey honestly look pretty bad and come off as just gymnasts trying to turn that into pro wrestling. All these gymnast guys who think flips equal pro wrestling work need to go away. Ospreay is largely of the same ilk but I guess his spots are more impressive and he has some charisma even if his charisma/personality does make me just hate him. Whatever. People who think I'm a lunatic because I hate modern Indy matches and AR Fox will love this._

*Prince Devitt vs Adam Cole*
_I'm not big on the Devitt character and his whole shtick in the last year but that entrance was swanky as hell. This is largely an extended sprint which in part is a shame because I think these two could have a MOTYC together if this had a proper heat segment. However it's also a great extended sprint and Devitt in particular looks brilliant. Post match comes off as a great gang mugging. Fale runs in for the safe and just has no babyface charisma at all. I know Steen is a harsh comparison but Steen does the same thing after and it's just night and day. Match was really good, post-match was good. People should buy this show. Like the Uprising supershow from last year the show largely delivered in every year bar unimpressive import._


----------



## Groovemachine

Zack Sabre Jr continues to get his foot in the door on the US market; he's just been announced for Evolve on September 13th/14th, and will apparently be up against some top tier competition. Well that's just swell.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*CZW NEW HEIGHTS 2014*

Alex Colon vs Latin Dragon vs Lucky tHURTeen **1/4

Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent 1/4*

Drew Gulak vs Sozio **1/2

BLK JEEZ vs Jonathan Gresham **3/4

CZW Tag Team Championship - 4-Way Match
The Juicy Product (JT Dunn & David Starr) (c) vs Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) vs The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs Oi4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) ***1/4

Alexander James vs Joe Gacy 1/2*

CZW Wired Television Championship
Shane Strickland (c) vs Caleb Konley **3/4

CZW World Heavyweight Championship
Biff Busick (c) vs Mike Bailey **3/4

Ultraviolent Match
Nation of Intoxication (Devon Moore & Danny Havoc) vs Matt Tremont & Ron Mathis *

Overall Grade: 4.5


----------



## sXeMope

Concrete said:


> Does that greatly surprise you? If he was going the only farewell we MIGHT hear of is from Championship Wrestling from Hollywood. Like his farewell from PWG right now would be with Famous B.


It doesn't surprise me. What really surprises me is that he seems to keep taking MORE bookings. According to Wikipedia he won the CWF Hollywood Red Carpet Rumble just last month. I won't lie and say I have any idea what that is, but it sounds rather important for a guy who won't be around in a couple of months to win.

--

How is A-1's production value? I saw SMV put up a nice looking compilation and I'm considering buying it but I've never seen any of their shows. The Trailer looked pretty good though.


----------



## heyman deciple

Lane said:


> I'd probably like the Joey and Candice show a lot more if it didn't have Joey.


I like Joey but let's be real Candice is the draw.

I wouldn't mind seeing her do a show with just Veda Scott or Leva Bates, pardon me... :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Super duper MUST find Nakamura vs ZSJ. That's a lock.


----------



## Lane

Free match from a show I attended on the 4th of July inside a rodeo arena. AJ Styles vs Steve Anthony
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFHxYTw5gEg


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## NastyYaffa

Even Flow said:


>


Candice in her underwear :banderas


----------



## Lane

Time stamp?


----------



## Concrete

Sale is going on at SMV so any shows from this year totally worth checking out? Seems every show that I'd be a little bit interested in has like 2 matches I have interest in, 2 or 3 I have negative interest in, and don't care one way or anther for the rest.


----------



## Lane

Get Absolution from AIW.


----------



## heyman deciple

Even Flow said:


>


Peter Avalon as the 98 pound weakling... LMFAO

And TOO MUCH CASANDRA, way too much.


----------



## sXeMope

Lane said:


> Time stamp?


10:50. I feel extremely creepy because I watched purely for that. Next stop: Camming with Sunny.


Pleasantly surprised to see a SMV sale already.


----------



## Even Flow

Wish I had some money to do a SMV order. RF has released trailers for both Daniels' and Kazarian's shoot's too:


----------



## heyman deciple

Even Flow said:


> Wish I had some money to do a SMV order. RF has released trailers for both Daniels' and Kazarian's shoot's too:


Ha, I just posted the Frankie trailer in the TNA section... Great minds.

I'm not a big shoot guy but I would buy these and the New Cornette shoot with Matt Striker.


----------



## Platt

Will be picking up both those shoots. RF got me all excited with the sale till I saw what was in it.

Will probably grab a few things from SMV.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

Yeah, I saw that too Platt. I was going to order them, but then saw what was included in the sale. I'll probably grab them in the next RF sale.


----------



## sharkboy22

So was I the only one blown away by Busick vs Bailey?


----------



## Super Sonic




----------



## Corey

I think Hero needs to go back to his old attire...


----------



## Obfuscation

Chris Hero is unfortunately doing the Super Dragon workout.

and I can't take crap seriously when they use the phrase "the Jannetty".


----------



## Platt

Put my SMV order in 

AWS 4th Annual Womens' Tournament (Download)
Alpha-1 Wrestling Ultimate Collection
WSU Queen and King Tournament 2014
wXw DVD Conversations: Chris Hero
DreamWave Wrestling Retaliation 2014
DreamWave Wrestling Immortality
Hit List: The Best of Chris Hero in IWA East Coast
Moxicity: The Best Of Jon Moxley In IWA Mid-South
Jon Moxley: The Complete Collection - Volume 1
Jon Moxley: The Complete Collection - Volume 2


----------



## smitlick

Put in a RF Order

- Backstage Passes w/Matt Tremont, AR Fox, COD XV, Drew Gulak
- Face Off 17 Behind The Paint
- In The Ring w/Chris Hero

Would've put in a bigger order if they'd extend the sale or had it earlier in the week


----------



## heyman deciple

Super Sonic said:


>


Chris Hero needs to lay off the buffalo chicken calzones and start going on more walks.

This doesn't help his rep for being out of shape in NXT either.


----------



## sXeMope

I don't think Hero really cares about his shape anymore. He's already been to, and been released from WWE and he's 35 so it's doubtful that he'll ever get back there. He knows that the name Chris Hero will put asses in seats and that promoters will book him based on that. It's kind of disappointing to see him get to this condition. I remember seeing his second to last NXT match against Luke Harper and saying he was in the best shape of his career and was really surprised when he was released. I feel like he's only got a couple of years left and was really hoping he'd stay in shape and go out with a bang.


----------



## smitlick

*EVOLVE 25*

1. Anthony Nese vs Trent Barretta
***3/4

2. Chuck Taylor vs Lince Dorado vs Jon Davis vs Caleb Konley vs Uhaa Nation
**3/4

3. Ricochet vs Chris Hero
***1/2

4. The Young Bucks & Rich Swann vs The Bravado Brothers & Johnny Gargano
***1/4

5. AR Fox vs Davey Richards
***1/4​


----------



## KingCrash

It's always sad when you see a talented guy just flat out give up but even then Hero has to look at himself and know he doesn't look good like that. Seems like he's also given up in-ring and that's usually what happens to some guys after they get released from WWE and the "I'll show them they made a mistake" anger wears off.


----------



## TigerDriver91

Hero vs. Alexander was still a good match though. I went to this event last weekend.

Pepper Parks def. Brent Banks and Scotty O'Shea
The Overdogs def. Le Tabarnak de Team
Cherry Bomb def. Xandra Bale
Super Smash Bros. def. The GOAT Brigade
Kevin Steen def. Tyson Dux
Takaaki Watanabe def. Christopher Daniels
SMASH Title #1 Contendership: Chris Hero def. Josh Alexander


----------



## sXeMope

Looks like another great show from SMASH. Dux/Steen, Overdogs/TDT and Hero/Alexander all sound great. Really liking where their product as a whole is going. Really hoping more people take notice of them because they have a really great product top to bottom IMO.

SMASH related note: John Greed wrestled at AIW's All In show yesterday. Hope it leads to more him working there more because he's one of the few "big guys" I've taken a liking to.

Also, it sounds like Kimber Lee has gotten herself on AIW's "list". She apparently cancelled the booking for last nights show yesterday morning. Piecing together what I saw on several Twitter accounts, she cancelled due to "injury" (She's working Beyond today) but I saw someone else with AIW say she's like that and overall speculation was that she didn't feel like traveling.


----------



## heyman deciple

sXeMope said:


> Looks like another great show from SMASH. Dux/Steen, Overdogs/TDT and Hero/Alexander all sound great. Really liking where their product as a whole is going. Really hoping more people take notice of them because they have a really great product top to bottom IMO.
> 
> SMASH related note: John Greed wrestled at AIW's All In show yesterday. Hope it leads to more him working there more because he's one of the few "big guys" I've taken a liking to.
> 
> Also, it sounds like Kimber Lee has gotten herself on AIW's "list". She apparently cancelled the booking for last nights show yesterday morning. Piecing together what I saw on several Twitter accounts, she cancelled due to "injury" (She's working Beyond today) but I saw someone else with AIW say she's like that and overall speculation was that she didn't feel like traveling.


Eh, its Kimberly Lee now if this were Veda Scott, Candice Lerae, leva bates, Su Yung, Christina Von Eerie or jessicka Havok then we'd have a problem.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Well as far as Kimber lee goes I saw a picture on Facebook of her with one hell of a black eye. So it was probably a combination of that, and not wanting to travel.


----------



## Lane

heyman deciple said:


> Eh, its Kimberly Lee now if this were Veda Scott, Candice Lerae, leva bates, Su Yung, Christina Von Eerie or jessicka Havok then we'd have a problem.


lol. If it wasn't for every other aspect of what she does Veda would be god awful. her actual in ring skills are pretty bad.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm inclined to like Veda Scott because DAT ASS









Heh. Seriously though, her in ring skills aren't that good but overall she's probably one of my favorite female wrestlers on the indies. Speaking on her AIW work, she's willing to take some sick spots and it's gotten her over really well. The feud with Greg is also one of the most entertaining feuds on the indies right now IMO.

Kimber Lee is kind of hit-and-miss but I think the guys who run AIW were really behind her initially because they pushed her hard in JLIT last year and she just fell off. I feel like one of the commentators may have mentioned that in one of her recent matches there. It's not a crippling loss by any means but it's still slightly disappointing. Also disappointing to see that she'd cancel on the promoters last minute because she didn't feel like traveling.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Concrete

Gonna work on a little bit of a Indie Match of the Decade Project for this decade. So if some people would be so kind to point out some real swell matches from 2010-2013. Try to aim for matches a little bit under the radar if possible. Don't care if the match happened in front of like 25 people in Tennessee, if it was good-great I wanna check it out. Odds are I don't need any PWG thrown at me but CZW, AIW, AAW, TCW,ROH(yeah they've gotta have a few matches swept under the rug), XCW, EVOLVE, EPWA, IPW, NEW, ACW, ect. Go for it.


----------



## The Black Mirror

Concrete said:


> Gonna work on a little bit of a Indie Match of the Decade Project for this decade. So if some people would be so kind to point out some real swell matches from 2010-2013. Try to aim for matches a little bit under the radar if possible. Don't care if the match happened in front of like 25 people in Tennessee, if it was good-great I wanna check it out. Odds are I don't need any PWG thrown at me but CZW, AIW, AAW, TCW,ROH(yeah they've gotta have a few matches swept under the rug), XCW, EVOLVE, EPWA, IPW, NEW, ACW, ect. Go for it.


*Have you seen PWX Rise of a Champion IX from February 2014? Caleb Konley and Cedric Alexander had a really good match as the main event for this show. I may be partial since they're my hometown guys and this is my hometown promotion. In any event, I just figured I would start with something as far as making recommendations to you goes...*


----------



## Concrete

First suggestion and we couldn't just stay in the 4 year game I had given -_-


----------



## The Black Mirror

Concrete said:


> First suggestion and we couldn't just stay in the 4 year game I had given -_-


*Sorry about that. I was only off by about six weeks, though! :lol*


----------



## Obfuscation

Literally was going to comment about Veda Scott making that list over Kimber Lee too b/c she's rather awful & awkward out there. But she's the hottest thing since sliced bread so...SMOOSH.

why smoosh? idk. feeling saucy.

Also: CHRIS FUCKIN MASTERS :mark:


----------



## smitlick

Concrete said:


> Gonna work on a little bit of a Indie Match of the Decade Project for this decade. So if some people would be so kind to point out some real swell matches from 2010-2013. Try to aim for matches a little bit under the radar if possible. Don't care if the match happened in front of like 25 people in Tennessee, if it was good-great I wanna check it out. Odds are I don't need any PWG thrown at me but CZW, AIW, AAW, TCW,ROH(yeah they've gotta have a few matches swept under the rug), XCW, EVOLVE, EPWA, IPW, NEW, ACW, ect. Go for it.


*2010*

ROH
- Davey Richards vs Tyler Black - Death Before Dishonor VIII
- Kevin Steen vs El Generico - Final Battle 2010
- Christopher Daniels vs Davey Richards - Daniels vs Richards
- Kevin Steen & Steve Corino vs Colt Cabana & El Generico - Bitter Friends, Stiffer Enemies 2
- Davey Richards vs Roderick Strong - Final Battle 2010
- Kings of Wrestling vs American Wolves - Tag Wars 2
- Kings of Wrestling vs The Briscoes - Death Before Dishonor VIII

DGUSA
- BxB Hulk, Masato Yoshino & Naruki Doi vs Shingo, YAMATO & Akira Tozawa - Way of the Ronin
- Bryan Danielson vs Shingo - Enter The Dragon: First Anniversary Celebration

EVOLVE
- Kota Ibushi vs Davey Richards - 1
- Bobby Fish vs Bryan Danielson - 4
- Chris Hero vs Ikuto Hidaka - 2
- Munenori Sawa vs Bryan Danielson - 5

AAW
- The Phoenix Twins vs The House of Truth - 6th Anniversary Show

AIW
- Bryan Danielson vs Johnny Gargano - Absolution V

*2011*

ROH
- Eddie Edwards vs Davey Richards - Best In The World
- Eddie Edwards vs Chris Hero - Revolution Canada
- American Wolves vs FutureShock - No Escape
- Eddie Edwards vs Roderick Strong - Supercard of Honor 6
- Briscoes & Davey Richards vs Kings of Wrestling & Roderick Strong - HDNET
- American Wolves vs Kings of Wrestling - Revolution USA
- Briscoes vs All Night Express - Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter Two
- Strong vs Richards - Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter One
- Edwards vs Daniels - Honor Takes Center Stage Chapter One
- Eddie Edwards vs Christopher Daniels - 9th Anniversary Show

DGUSA
- Akira Tozawa vs YAMATO - Open The Ultimate Gate
- Masato Yoshino/PAC vs Ricochet/Naruki Doi - United Philly
- Akira Tozawa vs BxB Hulk - United We Stand

CHIKARA
- The Colony vs F.I.S.T. - King of Trios Night 3
- Eddie Kingston vs Fire Ant - Martyr Yourself To Caution
- Eddie Kingston vs Mike Quackenbush - High Noon
- Sara Del Rey vs Kana - Klunk In Love

AAW
- Jimmy Jacobs vs Arik Cannon - Windy City Classic VII

AIW
- Rickey Shane Page vs Vincent Nothing - AIW Absolution 6

NWA Smoky Mountain
- Davey Richards vs Chase Owens - The Big One

*2012*

ROH
- Steen vs Elgin - Glory By Honor 11
- Elgin vs Richards - Showdown In The Sun Night 2
- Steen vs Generico - Showdown In The Sun Night 1
- Cole vs O'Reilly - Best In The World

DGUSA
- Gargano vs Fox vs Ricochet vs Tozawa - Freedom Fight
- Tozawa, Hulk & Low Ki vs Masaaki Mochizuki, PAC & Ricochet - Mercury Rising

AAW
- Elgin vs Silas - Defining Moment
- Elgin vs Richards - Windy City Classic 8
- Elgin vs Silas - Point of No Return

Chikara
- Kingston vs Del Rey - Great Escape
- Spectral Envoy vs Team ROH - King of Trios Night 3

CZW
- Tremont vs Hyde - Cage of Death
- Havoc vs Younger - TOD

EVOLVE
- Gargano vs Callihan - 18

*2013*

DGUSA
Johnny Gargano vs Shingo - DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2013 
Ricochet vs Akira Tozawa - DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2013 
Akira Tozawa & AR Fox vs The Young Bucks - DGUSA Heat 2013
Johnny Gargano vs Chris Hero - DGUSA Freedom Fight 2013
CIMA, AR Fox & Tomahawk TT vs Ricochet & The Young Bucks - DGUSA Bushido Code of the Warrior 2013 
Ricochet, Rich Swann & Johnny Gargano vs CIMA, EITA & Tomahawk TT - DGUSA Mercury Rising 2013 
The Young Bucks vs The Inner City Machine Guns - DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2013 

AIW
Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander - AIW Absolution VIII 

ROH
Jay Lethal vs Michael Elgin - ROH Supercard of Honor VII
Paul London vs Michael Elgin - ROH All Star Extravaganza V 
Adam Cole, Matt Taven & reDRagon vs Michael Elgin, Jay Lethal & C&C Wrestle Factory - ROH Glory By Honor XII 
Michael Elgin vs ACH - ROH Dragons Reign 
Young Bucks vs Forever Hooligans - ROH Manhattan Mayhem V

AAW
ACH vs Kyle O'Reilly - AAW Reign of Violence 2013
Shane Hollister vs Sami Callihan - AAW Day of Defiance 2013 
ACH & Michael Elgin vs Team Ambition - AAW Day of Defiance 2013 

EVOLVE
Drew Gulak vs Biff Busick - EVOLVE 24

CHIKARA
Mr Touchdown vs Archibald Peck - Chikara All The Agents and Superhuman Crew

PWX
Cedric Alexander vs Johnny Gargano - PWX Live and In Demand Night 1

BEYOND
Eddie Edwards vs Biff Busick - Beyond Wrestling Americanrana


----------



## Corey

Other matches that smitlick didn't mention that I gave **** or higher to at the moment of watching:

The Briscoes vs. The Kings of Wrestling (ROH The Big Bang)
Austin Aries vs. Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (ROH The Big Bang)
The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (ROH Supercard of Honor V)
Tyler Black vs. Roderick Strong (ROH Supercard of Honor V)
Claudio Castagnoli vs. Tyler Black (ROH Bluegrass Brawl) _**sleeper suggestion**_
Roderick Strong vs. Eddie Edwards (Manhattan Mayhem IV & Supercard of Honor VI possibly)

El Generico vs. Sami Callihan (EVOLVE 13)
Johnny Gargano vs. AR Fox (EVOLVE 13)

Shingo vs. BxB Hulk (DGUSA Bushido: Code of the Warrior)
Bryan Danielson vs. YAMATO (DGUSA Untouchable 2010)
Elimination Match: Aries, CIMA, & Brodie vs. Gargano, Swann, & Yoshino (DGUSA Enter The Dragon 2011)
PAC vs. Ricochet (DGUSA Freedom Fight 2011)
YAMATO vs. Johnny Gargano (DGUSA Freedom Fight 2011)

Matt Hardy vs. Sami Callihan (2CW Living on the Edge VIII) _**sleeper suggestion**_
Roderick Strong vs. Taiji Ishimori (ROH TV 5/25/2013) _**sleeper suggestion**_

Those are probably the essentials that I can think of. (Y)


----------



## Concrete

I'm still owed a free copy of LOTE 8 that I never cashed in on...

Any way thank you two. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## Obfuscation

Kings of Wrestling vs Cheech & Cloudy - ROH Buffalo Stampede II

The Colony vs Tim Donst, Pinkie Sanchez, & Lince Dorado - Chikara King of Trios 2010 Night Two

Sami Callihan vs John Morrison - 2CW idk last year (this is your promotion, you probably know this match already)

I'll give you more later but i'm lazy. I know more goodies from Chikara will be mentioned. smitlick already listed some great matches from the promotion. We've chatted about some Kingston defenses some time ago, so perhaps you'-re still wise to em. KINGSTON VS BRODIE LEE :mark:


----------



## Super Sonic

Probably the two best from what I can remember seeing during this decade are KOW vs. MCMG and Shingo vs. Danielson.


----------



## Obfuscation

Concrete did you see Joe vs Willie Mack last year? It was the closest to original Joe that we've seen in a long time.


----------



## Even Flow

My RF order came this morning :mark:


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

PWG ain't nothin' to fuck with :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

I see what everyone means now about Hero being quite fat. Also, Candice with the Super Dragon mask on :mark:

Also DAT thumbtack superkick


----------



## NastyYaffa

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> PWG ain't nothin' to fuck with :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Concrete

I'm going to try and tackle matches I have on DVD first or what is on YouTube. I always forget about Brodie vs Kingston so thanks  I remember pimping Joe vs Mack last year. SO GOOD! I have a bunch of Chikarra DVDs but need a tad bit of a refresher course on some of the stuff that sneaks under the radar.


----------



## Rah

Finlay/Callihan x2 (2011 and 2012 - EVOLVE?)
Callihan/Hollister (AAW)
Generico/Steen (SteenWolf)
Busick/Thatcher (you've seen this, though?)
Briscoe/Steen (05/04/2013 RoH) ~ maybe
Callihan/Hyde (2012 CZW)
King/Tucker (Memphis 2012)
Gallows/Dreamer (2011 or 2012 - during that Aces & Eights stupidity)
Green Ant/Kingston (Chikara 2013)
Kyle Matthews Vs Shaun Tempers (16/02/2013 LPN)
Kyle Matthews Vs Shaun Tempers (29/03/2013 DSCW)
Archibald Peck Vs Mark Angelosetti (09/02/2013 Chikara)
Lawler/King/Tucker vs Pokerface/Hustlers (2012 - Pokerface's retirement match)


----------



## Concrete

Is the Dreamer match you're talking about against Tommy or Charlie?


----------



## Rah

Charlie. I'm probably gonna keep editing that post, but I _think_ I'm done now.


----------



## Obfuscation

Concrete said:


> I'm going to try and tackle matches I have on DVD first or what is on YouTube. I always forget about Brodie vs Kingston so thanks  I remember pimping Joe vs Mack last year. SO GOOD! I have a bunch of Chikarra DVDs but need a tad bit of a refresher course on some of the stuff that sneaks under the radar.


(Y)

oh & MASTERS vs HOYT from last year. again, maybe you saw it, but it hit me atm so it needs to be said.


----------



## Lane

Hayley Seydoux said:


> (Y)
> 
> oh & MASTERS vs HOYT from last year. again, maybe you saw it, but it hit me atm so it needs to be said.


Got to witness that in person from the second row. It was the stuff.


----------



## Concrete

I need a TCW promotion back in my life. Southern type shite with at least decent episodic stuff.

EDIT: To structure my project should I have TNA with indies for Other Wrestling project or save that for WWE/TNA?


----------



## Corey

I think either way you go, TNA won't have too many additions into the list. I imagine nearly all of them will feature Austin Aries if so. I'd put WWE & TNA together though.


----------



## Lane

Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles vs Chris Daniels says sup.


----------



## Obfuscation

TNA & WWE from a more "mainstream" perspective of a project. Indies to be separate, imo.


----------



## Corey

Lane said:


> Samoa Joe vs AJ Styles vs Chris Daniels says sup.


That was 2005 & 2009. His project is this decade. 2010+


----------



## Lane

Ah, shit. My bad.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> Ah, shit. My bad.


Yeah, SO GO HOME MAGGLE (and so they collide)


----------



## Lane

Concrete said:


> Yeah, SO GO HOME MAGGLE (and so they collide)


PUT MY MATCH ON THE LIST, ASSHOLE.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Watched some Rev Pro SummerSizzler '14:
Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - ****
Adam Cole vs. Prince Devitt - ****1/4

Great 2 matches.


----------



## Platt




----------



## heyman deciple

Platt said:


>


CANDICE DOES NOT NEED MAKE UP!


----------



## Vårmakos

NastyYaffa said:


> Watched some Rev Pro SummerSizzler '14:
> Zack Sabre, Jr. vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - ****
> Adam Cole vs. Prince Devitt - ****1/4
> 
> Great 2 matches.


Links?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

new Candice merch on Pro Wrestling Tees :mark::mark::mark:
NEED.


----------



## RKing85

somebody needs to send one of those to Velvet Sky.


----------



## sXeMope

inb4 people buy that shirt to wear to TNA meet and greets.

Michael Elgin and ACH have been pulled from AIW's next show by ROH due to contractual obligations. No complaints at all about Elgin being MIA. Louis Lyndon is taking ACH's spot against Christopher Daniels. 

Also, AIW updated their website and The Batiri, as well as The Submission Squad have been removed. Damn. Really liked The Batiri and Submission Squad really grew on me.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

PROGRESS Chapter 14: Thunderbastard ready for pre-order now.


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> inb4 people buy that shirt to wear to TNA meet and greets.
> 
> Michael Elgin and ACH have been pulled from AIW's next show by ROH due to contractual obligations. No complaints at all about Elgin being MIA. Louis Lyndon is taking ACH's spot against Christopher Daniels.
> 
> Also, AIW updated their website and The Batiri, as well as The Submission Squad have been removed. Damn. Really liked The Batiri and Submission Squad really grew on me.


ACH vs Daniels was literally changed to Lyndon vs Daniels. I'd boycott the show.


----------



## heyman deciple

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> new Candice merch on Pro Wrestling Tees :mark::mark::mark:
> NEED.





RKing85 said:


> somebody needs to send one of those to Velvet Sky.





sXeMope said:


> inb4 people buy that shirt to wear to TNA meet and greets.
> 
> Michael Elgin and ACH have been pulled from AIW's next show by ROH due to contractual obligations. No complaints at all about Elgin being MIA. Louis Lyndon is taking ACH's spot against Christopher Daniels.
> 
> Also, AIW updated their website and The Batiri, as well as The Submission Squad have been removed. Damn. Really liked The Batiri and Submission Squad really grew on me.


Popped for all Candice-velvet jokes, that shirt looks pretty awesome.


----------



## smitlick

SuperSaucySausages said:


> PROGRESS Chapter 14: Thunderbastard ready for pre-order now.


Thanks just got that and World Cup


----------



## Concrete

sXeMope said:


> inb4 people buy that shirt to wear to TNA meet and greets.
> 
> Michael Elgin and ACH have been pulled from AIW's next show by ROH due to contractual obligations. No complaints at all about Elgin being MIA. Louis Lyndon is taking ACH's spot against Christopher Daniels.
> 
> Also, AIW updated their website and The Batiri, as well as The Submission Squad have been removed. Damn. Really liked The Batiri and Submission Squad really grew on me.


You officially put too much stock in the alumni section. Batiri(I'd assume both eventually) are going to be at Failure by Design. 

Also I might like Lyndon vs Daniels just as much as Daniels vs ACH. Don't quite get not liking him BUT HEY, different strokes for different *folks

*DUMMIES, **AMIRITE?!

**Just kidding


----------



## Martyn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDCj2UKwYss

Seriously thinking about buying this dvd. Luigi vs. Mario looks like a best damn comedy match ever!


----------



## Lane

Veda is wrestling one of the Batiri at the next AIW show. I bet we see them down the line. Veronica and Kobald are both retired.


----------



## Certified G

I rewatched one of the first Dragon Gate shows I saw today. Dragon Gate UK: Shingo vs Yokosuka II. I may have rated the show on here before, I can't really remember, but rating it again after a rewatch can't hurt.

*Dragon Gate UK: Shingo vs Yokosuka II (2010)*

Cyber Kong vs. Joey Hayes
*1/2

Lion Kid vs. Mark Haskins
**1/2

Shingo Takagi vs. Susumu Yokosuka
****

Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO
***

Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, & CIMA vs. BxB Hulk, PAC, Masato Yoshino
****1/2

Watching this show made me realise (again) that I really should watch more Dragon Gate. I love the fast paced style showcased in the main event, and the strong style works great for me too. 
I remember reading about one of the DG:UK shows being pretty boring, and before I started watching I thought it might've been this one but it definitely isn't. Maybe it was one of those UK Invasion shows. I should track all the DG:UK shows down as the hot UK crowd adds to the atmosphere and enjoyability.


----------



## T-Mack

sXeMope said:


> Also, AIW updated their website and The Batiri, as well as The Submission Squad have been removed. Damn. Really liked The Batiri and Submission Squad really grew on me.


Veda Scott is wrestling Obariyon at their next show, so it seems like The Batiri will still be around.


----------



## KingCrash

Hayley Seydoux said:


> ACH vs Daniels was literally changed to Lyndon vs Daniels. I'd boycott the show.


That Kingston/Page match MIGHT make up for it. Anyone hear how the Battle of The Sexes or The All In show were?


----------



## Concrete

If Timothy Thatcher versus Zack Sabre Jr. doesn't take place in September I will riot...
...
...
I'll sulk.


----------



## Lane

Something is weird with this thread. It's saying Corre has the newest post but I'm only seeing as far as the heyman deciple pos.t


----------



## KingCrash

Does anyone have a list of feds owned/pimped by David Marquez besides CWFH because I'm watching a new fed by him out of here where I've seen Vordell Walker beat the piss out of a guy, Chase Stevens bore me to death and a tag team called The Washington Bullets use a finisher called The Marion Berry.


----------



## Corey

Lane said:


> Something is weird with this thread. It's saying Corre has the newest post but I'm only seeing as far as the heyman deciple pos.t


Yeah this whole forum has been fucking up like that the past couple days. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Concrete

That'd be SECW:Southeastern Championship Wrestling. I don't think they are his feds as much as they are part of HIS group. There's also UCW out of Utah, WCWC out of Portland, FSW in Vegas, NECW out of New England. CWE in Canada was a part of it but since they recently had NWA title defenses I'm going to say they aren't anymore.

PS Had the same post issue as everyone else so glad I wasn't alone haha


----------



## Certified G

Lane said:


> Something is weird with this thread. It's saying Corre has the newest post but I'm only seeing as far as the heyman deciple pos.t


Yeah, I posted a review yesterday but the forum wasn't up to speed yet I guess. It's been posted now, as is everything else, woohoo. :cheer


----------



## FITZ

The Corre said:


> I rewatched one of the first Dragon Gate shows I saw today. Dragon Gate UK: Shingo vs Yokosuka II. I may have rated the show on here before, I can't really remember, but rating it again after a rewatch can't hurt.
> 
> *Dragon Gate UK: Shingo vs Yokosuka II (2010)*
> 
> Cyber Kong vs. Joey Hayes
> *1/2
> 
> Lion Kid vs. Mark Haskins
> **1/2
> 
> Shingo Takagi vs. Susumu Yokosuka
> ****
> 
> Naruki Doi vs. YAMATO
> ***
> 
> Masaaki Mochizuki, Dragon Kid, & CIMA vs. BxB Hulk, PAC, Masato Yoshino
> ****1/2
> 
> Watching this show made me realise (again) that I really should watch more Dragon Gate. I love the fast paced style showcased in the main event, and the strong style works great for me too.
> I remember reading about one of the DG:UK shows being pretty boring, and before I started watching I thought it might've been this one but it definitely isn't. Maybe it was one of those UK Invasion shows. I should track all the DG:UK shows down as the hot UK crowd adds to the atmosphere and enjoyability.


You have to see if you still feel that way after watching a few shows. If you haven't seen that type of wrestling in a while it's really fun to watch but I lose interest quickly. But that goes with most styles of wrestling. I'm constantly watching different things from either the WWE Network or my DVD collection.


----------



## Certified G

TaylorFitz said:


> You have to see if you still feel that way after watching a few shows. If you haven't seen that type of wrestling in a while it's really fun to watch but I lose interest quickly. But that goes with most styles of wrestling. I'm constantly watching different things from either the WWE Network or my DVD collection.


That's a good point actually. I've mostly been watching WWE and TNA lately with some CZW and IWA deathmatches here and there. Seeing Dragon Gate is really refreshing but I can see how it can burn you out real quick if you watch several shows in a short period of time.

I didn't have that problem while watching deathmatches though, those stayed fun for me even when I watched them frequently. I'll check out some more DGUSA soon and report back.


----------



## heyman deciple

Lane said:


> Something is weird with this thread. It's saying Corre has the newest post but I'm only seeing as far as the heyman deciple pos.t


I hijacked the forum, you'll be seeing nothing but my posts... I hope you like posts centered around my obsession with Candice LeRae, Veda Scott, and Leva Bates :agree:


----------



## sXeMope

Stumbled upon this on YouTube. Not sure how well known this is but it's worth watching. Swann is hilarious.


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> Stumbled upon this on YouTube. Not sure how well known this is but it's worth watching. Swann is hilarious.


I saw it on a DVD I had... Honestly don't remember what it's called though


----------



## Even Flow

Looks like Jessica Havok is going to TNA, judging by the yt vid that TNA put on their yt page.

I hope it won't affect her continuing in Shimmer. With TNA fussy nowadays about their talent appearing on iPPV too, i'd say she'll be finishing with Shine pretty soon.


----------



## heyman deciple

Even Flow said:


> Looks like Jessica Havok is going to TNA, judging by the yt vid that TNA put on their yt page.
> 
> I hope it won't affect her continuing in Shimmer. With TNA fussy nowadays about their talent appearing on iPPV too, i'd say she'll be finishing with Shine pretty soon.


If TNA isn't able to get a tv deal done their days of dicking around the indies may be coming to an end


----------



## Platt




----------



## heyman deciple

^^^

I love Steen but he's a dick.

ACH mother fucker!

Sleazy Kyle

And who was the tatted up red headed chick... She can get it.

Poor Candice, can't wait till that DVD comes out... Shit is gonna be awesome.

By the way the girl with Candice's brother was hot as fuck.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Platt said:


>


:mark:


----------



## peep4life

heyman deciple said:


> ^^^
> 
> I love Steen but he's a dick.
> 
> ACH mother fucker!
> 
> Sleazy Kyle
> 
> And who was the tatted up red headed chick... She can get it.
> 
> Poor Candice, can't wait till that DVD comes out... Shit is gonna be awesome.
> 
> By the way the girl with Candice's brother was hot as fuck.


The tatted up red head is Alicia Way. She was/is married to mikey way from my chemical romance. She's a cool chick, she was helping Candace and Joey sell merch in new Orleans. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RKing85

if I never see another foot tattoo in my life, that would be great.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


:mark:


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Aftershock*

Michael Elgin & War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe) vs Adam Cole, Matt Hardy & Michael Bennett *1/2

Bobby Fish vs Cheeseburger DUD

Kyle O'Reilly vs Cedric Alexander **3/4

The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Roderick Strong) vs The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) **

Takaaki Watanabe vs Jay Lethal **1/4

Tommaso Ciampa vs Kevin Steen **1/4

*ROH World TV Title #1 Contender, 4-Corner Match*
Caprice Coleman vs ACH vs Silas Young vs Matt Taven **

*ROH World Championship*
Michael Elgin (c) vs Matt Hardy **3/4

Overall Grade: 3.5



*AIW Nuthin' But A "G" Thang*

Alex Shelley vs Tim Donst **3/4

Tyson Dux vs Shane Hollister **3/4

*Pick your Poison (Gregory Iron's Choice of Opponent)*
Veda Scott vs Seleziya Sparx 3/4*

*Six Way Scramble*
Davey Vega vs Bobby Beverly vs Matt Cross vs Cheech vs Lucas Towns vs Brent Banks ***1/4

*Pick your Poison (Veda's Choice of Opponent)*
Gregory Iron vs Josh Prohibition DUD

*AIW Women's Championship*
Athena (c) vs Nikki Storm *1/2

*AIW Tag Team Championship - 3-Way Match:*
The Jollyville Fuck-Its (Russ Myers & T-Money) (c) vs Flip Kendrick & The Duke vs Faith in Ryan (Eric Ryan & Rickey Shane Page) DUD

*AIW Absolute Championship*
Michael Elgin (c) vs Colin Delaney ***

Ethan Page & Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano & ACH *

Overall Grade: 4.25


----------



## Brye

Ordered PWG Eleven and Sold Our Soul For Rock 'N Roll a couple days ago. Been on a huge PWG kick the last few months. I love it.


----------



## Certified G

I recently posted a review for Dragon Gate UK: Shingo vs Yokosuka II, and after enjoying that show I decided to watch some more Dragon Gate dvd's from my collection. Yesterday I finished watching Dragon Gate USA Heat 2012, figured I might as well rate this show too:

*Dragon Gate USA Heat 2012*



Spoiler: DGUSA Heat 2012 Trailer











Before I start rating I just want to say I absolutely hate this building. It looks terrible on dvd, the hard cam is on the side where most fans seem to be so the room looks to be almost empty at times.

_Bonus matches:_

*Danny Havoc vs tHURTteen*
Match starts with some technical wrestling and it's not even that bad. Kevin Steen is on commentary. Funny line from Steen: "Danny Havoc asked him to tap but Lucky Thirteen declined ever after such a polite request." :lmao
***

*DJ Hyde vs Drake Younger*
Last 2 minutes of no selling brought it down for me.
*3/4

*Silas Young vs Gran Akuma vs Samuray Del Sol*
Very short, like barely 5 minutes. Decent for what it was though.
**

_DGUSA Card:_

*Low Ki vs Bobby Fish*
Boring match. I usually like Low Ki but this match did nothing for me.
*

*Ricochet vs Mike Cruz*
**1/2

*Masato Yoshino vs Samuray Del Sol*
Decent match. Pretty bad looking botch by Del Sol about halfway through.
**1/2

*CIMA and Masaaki Mochizuki vs Caleb Konley and Scott Reed
***1/4

*PAC vs AR Fox*
Started very slow but it picked up towards the end. It may just be me, but when I watch these 2 guys wrestle I don't want to see them exchange armbars, headlocks and leglocks for the first 5 minutes..
***

_Triangle Trios Elimination Match_
*Akira Tozawa, BxB Hulk, and Uhaa Nation vs Sami Callihan, Arik Cannon, and Pinkie Sanchez vs Johnny Gargano, Chuck Taylor, and Rich Swann*
***1/2

Overal it was a decent show. I think this was a WrestleMania weekend show, so either some guys held back because they had more shows in the next few days, or this was a not-so-good booked show. I expected more out of this show but regardless it was an enjoyable show albeit far from the best.


----------



## sXeMope

*IWS Praise The Violence 2014*

*Jaka vs. "Speedball" Mike Bailey vs. Pinkie Sanchez*
- Somewhat disappointing. It was a decent match, but there were quite a few botches that killed it for me.

*Beef Wellington & Scott Parker vs. Latino Connection*
- Was cool seeing Beef back. He got a pretty big reaction but it wasn't as big as I was expecting. I knew he was retired because I've seen a few BATTLEWAR shows and he does the ring announcing. It was a decent match. Didn't care for it.

*Alex Silva vs. Alextreme*
- Nothing special. Seems like they're building Alex Silva to be a relevant part of the new IWS. He was okay, but I'm not sure if he has the ability to be a top guy.

*The AfterParty & Jae Rukin vs. Shynron & Super Smash Brothers*
- I feel like this match never really clicked. Lost my interest to an extent.

*Eddy Erdogan vs. Excess vs. Shayne Hawke vs. Vanessa Kraven*
- Liked this match. Would have liked it more had it not involved Vanessa Kraven. Nothing against her, Just didn't get why she was in it. She was eliminated after only a few minutes. Eddy Erdogan got eliminated early after a scary bump, which I feel brought it down. Looking forward to seeing more of him though. The match was for the vacant Canadian Championship, which I guess means Max Boyer is retired. Never saw a lot of his stuff but I thought he was okay.

*SLI vs. Prof. Adib-Mansour, Massacre & Paul Rosenberg*
- Didn't care for this at all. It was basically used to debut TDT as the new SLI.

*Buxx Belmar vs. Green Phantom*
- This was billed as an "Old School IWS Deathmatch" but other than a few flaming tables, this was a pretty standard hardcore match. I'm not sure what they were using to light the tables but they should definitely use something else because the tables kept going out after a few seconds.


----

Overall, a somewhat disappointing return show. I will say that the venue looks amazing and the production is probably the best I've ever seen from IWS. I'd put it above the bigger shows at Le Medley.

This didn't really feel like an IWS show. It kind of felt more like an ISW/BATTLEWAR hybrid. There was no SeXXXy Eddy, no Manny, no PCO. I get that they can't live in the past but it feels like they're using the IWS name to draw attention to a product that most would probably overlook.

It's not a horrible show, but there's definitely room for improvement.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Even Flow

Hero seriously needs to drop some lbs.


----------



## Rah

Does Gabe feel sorry for some of the people he employs? The guy at the start and Joanna are terrible and degrade an otherwise decent video. Production isn't much there but that's a damn great line up of talent.


----------



## Even Flow

The guy and both women are terrible imo. Should've used Lenny Leonard for ring announcing or get somebody else who's good. They should've used Lenny also to do the review.


----------



## Rah

I didn't see enough of the other to warrant a judgment (this video is all I have seen of Evolve in a long while) so I won't refute your claims nor would I be surprised. 

Joanna flattened that promo by replying to Drew's question on what Evolve means to her with a simple "I'm a British girl and I even know Evolve so that says something".


----------



## Lazyking

Hero is getting to Adrian Adonis levels of fat quick..


----------



## Obfuscation

Meh. I still don't even care if Hero is FAT.

Completely forgot about Drew working EVOLVE. Did those happen yet? Idc. I just need to see him work.

Question for sxeMope, is Shayne Hawke still quality? I loved that guy while he was a regular in Chikara.


----------



## Biblet2014

Hi I don't want to make a new thread of this but, which is better to get on DVD ROH or PWG? also which shows should I start on?


----------



## Shenron

Biblet2014 said:


> Hi I don't want to make a new thread of this but, which is better to get on DVD ROH or PWG? also which shows should I start on?


Both are quality but if you are a fan of more spots and funny stuff in matches PWG. I'd just get everything they have in stock from both of them :draper2

You can get the most recent big shows from ROH (Global Wars, War of the Worlds and Best in the World) on DVD and the Summer Heat Tour episodes (I believe there are 4 available) on VOD for continuity and keep on buying their stuff from there.

As for PWG, everything they do is sold on DVD so you can get everything or the most recent ones (Sold our Soul for Rock 'n Roll and ELEVEN when it appears) and just keep on buying them as they appear.


----------



## Corey

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Meh. I still don't even care if Hero is FAT.
> 
> Completely forgot about Drew working EVOLVE. Did those happen yet? Idc. I just need to see him work.
> 
> Question for sxeMope, is Shayne Hawke still quality? I loved that guy while he was a regular in Chikara.


Yeah they happened. He worked against Hero on Friday and I believe Nese last night.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Biblet2014 said:


> Hi I don't want to make a new thread of this but, which is better to get on DVD ROH or PWG? also which shows should I start on?


Buy some ROH DVD's from 2006. IMO their best year.


----------



## sXeMope

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Meh. I still don't even care if Hero is FAT.
> 
> Completely forgot about Drew working EVOLVE. Did those happen yet? Idc. I just need to see him work.
> 
> Question for sxeMope, is Shayne Hawke still quality? I loved that guy while he was a regular in Chikara.


I haven't seen enough of his work to say if he's still on the level that he was but he's pretty good. He also had a good match in BATTLEWAR against El Generico before he ..went back to Mexico.


----------



## KingCrash

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah they happened. He worked against Hero on Friday and I believe Nese last night.


Just for reference Drew/Hero was just there while Drew/Nese was a good opener. Looks like Thatcher might be getting a push because he's had two of the best three matches of the weekend so far with Gulak and Busick, Ricochet/Sydal was what you'd expect so the matches are fine but it definitely doesn't feel like a reboot or a new chapter or anything.


----------



## smitlick

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Meh. I still don't even care if Hero is FAT.
> 
> Completely forgot about Drew working EVOLVE. Did those happen yet? Idc. I just need to see him work.
> 
> Question for sxeMope, is Shayne Hawke still quality? I loved that guy while he was a regular in Chikara.


Shaynes fine.. Nothing terrible. The current BATTLEWAR stuff is pretty fun. I'd recommend grabbing the mp4s or streams.

They bought Archibald Peck in as Big Bad Quentin and he worked a few matches with Giant Tiger which are pretty fun.


----------



## DGenerationMC

The fact that Archibald Peck has not appeared in PWG is an outrage.


----------



## smitlick

Personally I'd love it if he turned up as Super Dragon... Leading to Dragon returning a year later and killing/unmasking Archie


----------



## Brye

PWG DDT4 2014

Best Friends vs Rockness Monsters - **3/4
UNBREAKABLE FUCKING MACHINES vs PPRay - ***
Candice & Joey vs COLE STEEN COLE - ***1/2
AR Fox & ACH vs Rich Swann & Ricochet - ***1/2
Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstow - *1/2
Best Friends vs COLE STEEN COLE - ***1/2
Rich Swann & Ricochet vs UNBREAKABLE FUCKING MACHINES - ****1/4 (MOTN)
Chris Hero vs Johnny Gargano vs Drake Younger vs Kyle O'Reilly - ***3/4
Best Friends vs Ricochet & Rich Swann - ***1/4

- It might just be the style but I'm really into PWG now. I love the way most of the matches work. It's kind of different but it's fun.

- The PPRay vs Machines match was fun as hell for what was pretty much a longer squash. Really fun stuff.

- Candice/Joey vs Cole Steen Cole was great too. Really liked the chemistry there.

- ICMG vs Machines was MOTN for me. Crowd was way into it too. I also found my friend on camera during this match.

- Four way started off kinda slow but it picked up and got real fun after a handful of minutes.

- Main event was a solid way to end the tourney. I enjoyed it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

smitlick said:


> Personally I'd love it if he turned up as Super Dragon... Leading to Dragon returning a year later and killing/unmasking Archie


Might as well re-do the Steen-Dragon feud from 05 LOL


----------



## iverson19

does anyone know the best site to buy best of/compilation dvd's?


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Best In The World 2014 Review:
*

- 6-man match **1/2
- Taven vs. Lethal (c) **1/4
- Alexander vs. Strong **1/2
- Bennett/Hardy vs. The Briscoes ***1/4
- Steen vs. Young ***1/4
- Not-BI vs. reDRagon (c) ***1/4
- Elgin vs. Cole (c) **1/2

Everyone tried to work smarter and slower than usual, but imo it came off as more boring and uninteresting than anything. Strong/Alexander dragged, it seems to me that they don't have a very good chemistry. Cedric's selling is ridiculous. He has so much potential, but I jush wish selling will improve because I can't stand him taking a back drop on the apron/super powerbomb and not selling it at all afterwards. Steen/Young and redDRagon/BI both were disappointing. Elgin/Cole wasn't good, imo. A really weak ME. Not sure why they had to hit their finishers so early in the match, and Cole's selling was bad. I mean, he hit a missile dropkick after taking TWO Elgin Bombs and never sold any effect on his back. It looks to me like they were doing finishers just for the sake of doing finishers and getting "this is awesome" chants. These small details are the reason why I'm barley watching ROH anymore. Anyways, good for Elgin.


----------



## Even Flow

Just bought the newest Kevin Steen Show with Cliff Compton from Highspots.

Will have it posted tomorrow.


----------



## Platt

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa

Platt said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


:mark:


----------



## Lane

EVOLVE shows were good shit. Drew killed it all 3 nights. Busick vs Thatcher was match of the weekend.


----------



## Even Flow

There's a new Highspots VOD with Davey where they catch up with him. I'm downloading it now, and will have it posted tomorrow. Here's the synopsis:



> Long time friend of Highspots.com, Davey Richards sits down with us and catches up. We talk with Davey about his current run with TNA Wrestling. From his tag match with the Hardy Boys to his international tours with the company to even the future TV plans of the company. Hopefully he doesn't get in trouble like he normal does when he does an interview. Davey is know for speaking his mind when he sit down with us and this interview is no exception.


----------



## heyman deciple

Platt said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That chick Joey wanted to take home... I am in.

That being said, I give zero fucks about Dave Marquez


----------



## Obfuscation

Drew & another Thatcher vs Busick match for the EVOLVE weekend? 

Sold. _(well, was on Drew already but omg at the other match being there makes me pine hard for these shows. Or yearn. or crave. Constant craving.)_


----------



## sXeMope

So AIW had Grado booked but TNA pulled him, but they gave them Abyss in place of Grado. Apparently TNA is allowing his matches to be taped as well. His match was announced to be against Rickey Shane Page. Should be good. Well, as good as you can get with modern day Abyss.

RFVideo has another sale as well. Unfortunately it's another one of those limited sales. 35% off but it's only on Best Of's and Womens Wrestling.


----------



## Platt

RF is killing me with these sales. Just do a normal site wide sale dammit I have money to give you :no:


----------



## Even Flow

I have no money


----------



## smitlick

*EVOLVE 26*

1. Su Yung vs Mia Yim
**1/4

2. Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley
***1/4

3. Chuck Taylor vs Maxwell Chicago
**

4. The Bravado Brothers vs Los Ben Dejos
***1/4

5. Ricochet vs Trent Barreta
***3/4

6. Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs Uhaa Nation & AR Fox
***1/2

7. Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese
***3/4

8. Ronin vs The Young Bucks
***1/4
​


----------



## EmbassyForever

*ROH Aftershock Review:
*
Michael Elgin & War Machine vs. The Kingdom – ***. A lot of fun and crowd was really into it, the rating could've been higher w/o the DQ finish.
Cedric Alexander vs. Kyle O’Reilly – ***1/2. MOTN. Match was very good, wish the armwork actually mattered, but still great match. 
The Briscoes vs. BJ Whitmer & Roderick Strong – **1/4
Jay Lethal vs. Watanabe (Proving Ground match) – **3/4. For what it was, the match was good. There was a simple story of Lethal not taking Watanbae seriously which I loved.
Tommaso Ciampa vs. Kevin Steen – ***1/2. Once again, simple story with Ciampa being serious while Steen is having fun since it's one of his last matches in ROH but then getting just as serious as Ciampa, glad the finish involved the injured knee after Ciampa used it repeatedly.
Silas Young vs. ACH vs. Matt Taven vs. Tadarius Thomas – **1/2
Michael Elgin(c) vs. Matt Hardy (ROH World Title) – **3/4. Not a bad match, but when will the overbooking stop? Enough already. It's making the wrestlers look bad and hurts the match quality.


----------



## Lane

Has anyone heard anything about the ISW Warped Tour dvds?


----------



## Obfuscation

Wouldn't say they're essential buys unless you're wanting to own all ISW has to offer.


----------



## Concrete

I think Lane has already bought them and is wondering about production. Granted I could be wrong but I'll blame his lack of specification regardless


----------



## Lane

Wondering about production.


----------



## Mattyb2266

They posted on Facebook that the mp4 of the Montreal show is available for download for the backers, and that the DVD would soon follow. No word on the Hartford show though.


----------



## Lane

Cool. Thanks Matty.


----------



## sXeMope

Curious about the ISW shows myself. I remember they said that one of the commentary tracks was ruined and needed to be re-done. I think that waa the Hartford show.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH Summer Heat Review:

reDRagon(c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa & Rocky Romero (World Tag Team Championship) – ***1/2. Really fun, perfect opener.Ciampa and Romero worked well together, and for the first time since 2012 I actually enjoyed the hug spot.

Jay Lethal(c) vs. The Romantic Touch (World TV Title) – **1/4. The match was good but kinda dragged towards the end. I enjoy Lethal's work as heel.

The Decade vs. Cedric Alexander, Caprice Coleman & ACH – ***1/4. I just love 6-man matches, and this was no expectation. Fun, non-stop action, everything it was supposed to be.

Silas Young vs. Kevin Steen (No DQ match) – ****. Damn, a very strong ROH MOTYC for me. Great match. Steen was great here and I'm glad the match wasn't just spots and they really looked like the want to hurt each other. Silas is a true heel, hopefully he's going to be the one to dethrone Elgin.

Ethan Gabriel Owens vs. RD Evans vs. Moose vs. Matt Taven – **1/4

The Briscoes vs. War Machine – **1/2. Disappointing, no heat and nothing was very interesting. Was expecting physical, stiff match but it wasn't it.

Adam Cole & Jay Lethal vs. Frankie Kazarian & Christopher Daniels – **1/2. Why Lethal wrestled twice? Anyway the match was fine, once again nothing special.

Michael Elgin(c) vs. Roderick Strong (ROH World Title) – **3/4. Strong had a very good performance, but Elgin tried his best to ruin the match. Oh well.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH SUMMER HEAT TOUR (SHOW #1)*

ROH World Tag Team Championship
reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs Rocky Romero & Tommaso Ciampa ***

ROH World TV Championship
Jay Lethal (c) vs Romantic Touch *3/4

The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs, BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) vs ACH, Caprice Coleman & Cedric Alexander **1/2

No Disqualification Match
Silas Young vs Kevin Steen ***

Ethan Page vs RD Evans vs Moose vs Matt Taven *1/2

The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) vs War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe) *

Adam Cole & Jay Lethal vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian **1/2

ROH World Championship
Michael Elgin (c) vs Roderick Strong ***

Overall Grade: 5.25


----------



## EmbassyForever

And I thought I was too harsh with ROH


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

After watching nothing but NJPW for the past three weeks, I figured a fun PWG show was in order, so I just popped in the last one, Sold our Soul for Rock and Roll.

Cage vs Strong - ***1/2
Fox vs Swann - ***3/4
Trent/Taylor vs Candice/Joey - fun comedy tag match n/r
Koslov vs Romero - ***
Ricochet vs ACH - ***1/2
Young Bucks/Steen vs Lee/Alexander/Gargano - ****
Adam Cole vs Kyle O'Reilly - **3/4

Pretty fun show. Debated skipping the main event as I don't care for either guy, especially Kyle. ACH/Ricochet could've been a lot better but the middle where ACH appeared to get sick was weird. Cage/Strong was incredible. 7.5/10 for the whole thing and can't ask much more out of a 2hr 20min show. Nonstop fun except for the main event


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Worship Thy Riff

Just saw Evolve 31:

Drew Gulak vs. Timothy Thatcher ***1/4
Biff Busick vs. James Raideen **3/4
Jesus DeLeon & The Juicy Product vs. Lince Dorado & Dos Ben Dejos **1/2
Johnny Gargano vs. Matt Sydal ***3/4 (MOTN)
Ricochet & Rich Swann vs. Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley ***
Chris Hero vs. Drew Galloway **3/4

Good show, but nothing special here. The Gargano vs Sydal match is the only thing that I would recommend to check out.

OVERALL RATING: 6,5


----------



## Brye

Ordered PWG Eleven and Threemendous III today.


----------



## Lane

Check out this video. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irE8uWCBzb4
I post this here because this was part of a 24 hour live stream to raise money for FIGHTING BACK which is a yearly event done by the likes of C4, ISW, ect to raise money for the Canadian Cancer Society in name of Stinky The Homeless Guy. It left me with a ton of respect and a lot of love for Vince Russo. He didn't need to go out of his way and do this but he did. Also later on in the stream he came back and just bullshited with the guys and announced that for people that signed up for the VIP section on his website on Sunday he would give all that money to Fighting Back. Overall they have raised $21,000 so far this year and over $50,000 since 2011.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH Flyin' High Review:

The Decade vs. Adrenaline RUSH & Caprice Coleman – ***1/2. Great match, again. I love Decade's matches.

RD Evans vs. Kyle O’Reilly vs. The Romantic Touch vs. Silas Young – **1/4.

Michael Elgin vs. Cedric Alexander – ***3/4. Better on second viewing, Elgin was actually good here and this was his best performance in a long time. Cedric's selling of the super powerbomb still sucks but otherwise the match was really good.

Kevin Steen vs. Bobby Fish – N/R
Kevin Steen & RD Evans vs. reDRagon – ***1/4. Pure fun, you just can't go wrong with four of the most entertaining characters in ROH. 

Tommaso Ciampa(c) vs. Matt Taven (World TV Title) – *3/4. "DON'T DO THIS! YOU'RE BETTER THAN THIS!" ughhhh

AJ Styles vs. Chris Hero – ***3/4. The finish was really disappointing, but the match itself was pretty neat. Hero's best match since returning to ROH. Same can be said for Styles, tbh.

The Briscoes vs. Adam Cole & Michael Bennett – ***1/2

ROH Field of Honor Review:

Taven/Lethal- ***1/4. Good match, but once again Taven looks like the biggest geek on the plant earth.
Bennett vs. Romero *3/4. Maria and Bennett's trash talk/antics are the worst.
Decade vs. Young Guys **1/2. Actually enjoyed it, simple and effective. Ferrara's hot tag was fun, hopefully we get to see more of him in the future.
Young vs. Ciampa **3/4. The match was fine, nothing more. The aftermath was cool.
ACH vs. Cedric N/R. 5 minutes of me being discarded because it looked like there was a fight in the crowd, and then ACH got injured. Yay.
Red Dragon vs. Bad INfluence **. Whatever, I guess. Nothing special or interesting here, and then YET ANOTHER run-in. Dat booking.
4 Corner Survival ***3/4. Fucking finally, a great match. AJ and Cole killed it.

Not a fun show to sit through, and that's after I skipped two matches, which probably sucked anyway. Do yourself a favour and watch the opener & ME, and skip the rest.


----------



## sXeMope

It took dozens of emails, but I finally got the PWG DVDs I ordered last March in the mail today. Relieved that it's finally done with but with all the time that's gone by they aren't really a priority on my watch list anymore.

House Of Hardcore is doing a show at The Arena in November. I hope Dreamer uses the typical HOH format of mixing his students, top indy guys, and ECW guys and doesn't turn it into another ECW suckfest. 

Anyone know how long Trent? is going to be out for?


----------



## Lane

Think about as long as Uhaa was out for,


----------



## Lazyking

Are the Moxley/Ambrose smart mark DVDs worth getting? I was following more ROH at the time so while I knew about Ambrose on the indies, I saw very little of his work then except for promos.


----------



## trademarklas

Lazyking said:


> Are the Moxley/Ambrose smart mark DVDs worth getting? I was following more ROH at the time so while I knew about Ambrose on the indies, I saw very little of his work then except for promos.


The "Stories From The Streets: The Jon Moxley Story" DVD is worth a purchase alone just for the interview. The 10 matches are just an added bonus and a great one at that.


----------



## Super Sonic

ENTER THE reDRagon

Kyle O'Reilly and Bobby Fish came together as a unit to rid Ring of Honor of The American Wolves. Their alliance brought forth one of the most successful duos in ROH history. See "The Two Man Smash Machine" reDRagon rise to the top of the tag team division and become "The Best Tag Team in the Universe." This two disc set brings you early ROH appearances from Fish & O'Reilly, shows you their formation as a team, and their best tag team matches from over the past three years. This set is also loaded with hilarious backstage interviews and extras that you must see. Relive the three reigns of the dragon and see why they are already one of the greatest tag teams in ROH history.

Disc 1:
Chapter 1: ENTER THE DRAGONS
Bobby Fish vs Claudio Castagnoli (Reborn Again....5/11/07)
Kyle O'Reilly vs Austin Aries (Fade to Black....9/10/10)

Chapter 2: CREATING THE DRAGON
Inside ROH On The Formation of reDRagon (ROH TV....12/1/12)
reDRagon vs The American Wolves (Final Battle....12/11/12) 
#1 Contender Gauntlet- The American Wolves vs Bravado Brothers vs SCUM vs reDRagon (ROH TV....2/2/13) 
Chapter 3: WINNING GOLD
Tag Team Titles: Briscoes (c) vs reDRagon(11th Anniversary....3/2/13) 
"Chasing The Dragon" (YouTube 3/5/13)
Tag Team Titles: reDRagon (c) vs The American Wolves (Supercard of Honor VII....4/5/13)
Tag Team Titles: reDRagon (c) vs Briscoes (Dragon's Reign....5/11/13) 
"Bobby Calls Out Davey Richards" (YouTube....7/7/13) 
"Bobby Protects Our Children, Democracy, and Pro Wrestling From Davey Richards (7/10/13) 
Bobby Fish vs Davey Richards (Reclamation Night 1....7/12/13) 

Disc 2:
Chapter 4: CHASING THE TITLES
Tag Team Titles: reDRagon (c) vs Forever Hooligans (ROH TV....8/3/13) 
reDRagon Backstage After Title Loss (YouTube....8/3/13) 
Tag Team Titles: American Wolves (c) vs reDRagon (Manhattan Mayhem V....8/17/13)

Chapter 5: Best Tag Team in the Universe
Honor Roll (YouTube....9/26/13) 
Tag Team Titles: reDRagon (c) vs Michael Elgin & Jay Lethal (Charm City Challenge....10/5/13) 
Tag Team Titles: reDRagon (c) vs C&C Wrestle Factory (Pursuit Night 2....11/16/13) 

Chapter 6: THIRD REIGN OF THE DRAGON
Tag Team Titles: The Young Bucks (c) vs reDRagon (War of the Worlds....5/17/14) 

Bonus:
Bobby Fish on QT Marshall
reDRagon on San Antonio
reDRagon on Adrenaline RUSH
"We Are Role Models"
10/2/13 Honor Roll
reDRagon on Champions vs All-Stars (NEVER BEFORE SEEN)
reDRagon on Alabama Attitude
reDRagon on Outlaw Inc (NEVER BEFORE SEEN)
The Fish Tank Episode 1
reDRagon on The Young Bucks
The Fish Tank Episode 2
reDRagon on Supercard of Honor
Live Fish Tank featuring Michael Elgin
reDRagon w/ Tom Lawlor
Kyle O'Reilly vs Eddie Edwards (Reclamation Night 1....7/12/13)


----------



## Brye

sXeMope said:


> It took dozens of emails, but I finally got the PWG DVDs I ordered last March in the mail today. Relieved that it's finally done with but with all the time that's gone by they aren't really a priority on my watch list anymore.
> 
> House Of Hardcore is doing a show at The Arena in November. I hope Dreamer uses the typical HOH format of mixing his students, top indy guys, and ECW guys and doesn't turn it into another ECW suckfest.
> 
> Anyone know how long Trent? is going to be out for?


Where do you order from? PWG or highspots? I've had good luck with highspots. 

Anyone recommend some Sami Callihan matches in PWG? Love the iron man match and I enjoyed him vs Elgin.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Sami had a series of matches against Drake Younger in PWG that many people loved and many other hated.


----------



## sXeMope

Brye said:


> Where do you order from? PWG or highspots? I've had good luck with highspots.
> 
> Anyone recommend some Sami Callihan matches in PWG? Love the iron man match and I enjoyed him vs Elgin.


I order from PWG. I tend to avoid Highspots because their shipping costs are ridiculous. The whole situation was quite odd. I ordered last March but didn't get anything and after some emails I finally got half of my order in November. Took a lot of emails to get the other half here, but I got 7 free DVDs in total. They let me pick 5 free DVDs to send along with the first half (Their 5 for $40 deal was on at the time) and they offered to send an additional two DVDs along with the most recent.


It's really loved or hated, but I loved the Sami Callihan/Drake Younger Guerrilla Warfare match. Their first PWG match (Mystery Vortex I think) was pretty good too. Sami/Davey from Failure To Communicate(I think) was great as well. I don't think I've ever seen it but I've heard good things about his debut at DDT4 2013/


----------



## ZEROVampire

*REVOLUTION PRO: SUMMER SIZZLER 2014*

RevPro Undisputed British Tag Team Championship
The Kartel (Sha Samuels & Terry Frazier) (c) vs The Agenda (Joel Redman & Martin Stone) *1/2

Dave Mastiff vs Bad Luck Fale *1/4

RevPro British Heavyweight Championship
Marty Scurll (c) vs Kevin Steen **3/4

Zack Sabre Jr vs Shinsuke Nakamura ***3/4

2 Unlimited (Jay & Patrick Sammon) vs Jake McCluskey & Will Ospreay ***3/4

Adam Cole vs Prince Devitt ***3/4

Bullet Club (Prince Devitt & Bad Luck Fale) vs Sha Samuels, Terry Frazier, Marty Scurll & Josh Bodom N/A (_Good Segment_)

Overall Grade: 7.5

*This show is amazing, really good show, this is better than all US Indy shows that i've seen this year. The crowd is very hot and the booking was pretty good.*


----------



## Corey

^^^ Is that show online anywhere? I'd love to see Cole/Devitt and Shinsuke/Sabre.



Brye said:


> Anyone recommend some Sami Callihan matches in PWG? Love the iron man match and I enjoyed him vs Elgin.


Best outing I've seen from him was the KO or Submission Only match against Younger at DDT4 2013. Their Guerrilla warfare is great too but I just really loved the DDT4 one. Stay away from his match with O'Reilly last year though. That was horrible.


----------



## Brye

Thanks for the suggestions guys. (Y)


----------



## Lane

Show is amazing. Gets a C grade rating. looool.


----------



## Concrete

Lane said:


> Show is amazing. Gets a C grade rating. looool.


You are terrible. It isn't like a school grade where everything below 65 is an F.


----------



## Lane

Anything here below a 60 is an F.


----------



## smitlick

*EVOLVE 27 - Gargano vs Nation*

1. Caleb Konley vs Lince Dorado
**1/4

2. Los Ben Dejos vs Maxwell Chicago & Johnny Vandal
**

3. Jon Davis vs Rich Swann
**3/4

4. Nick Jackson vs Lance Bravado
N/R

5. Chris Hero vs Chuck Taylor
***

6. Anthony Nese & Trent? vs AR Fox & Ricochet
***

7. Johnny Gargano vs Uhaa Nation
***1/4​


----------



## Brye

Just got my copy of PWG Eleven in the mail. :

Edit: Candice LeRae is fucking GOAT. HOLY FUCKING SHIT at the thumbtack shoe.


----------



## Obfuscation

I know it is only one person's opinion judging by the review, but that's why I don't yearn to watch EVOLVE all the time. A solid card and all it produces is an average event. Rarely ever get anything that is "must see" anymore. Suppose I'm making the roundabout statement for majority of the indies in the US today, though. :hayley2

I'm gonna watch Busick vs Thatcher in a bit to show there still can be magic out there. MAGIC, I say.


----------



## Concrete

Thatcher is a wrestling GAWD! 

Oh, and I don't know if someone has mentioned, if they have the next statement needs to be repeated multiple times so it is alright, but on the next EVOLVE shows gawd damn Zack Sabre Jr. will face off against Biff Busick and TIMOTHY F'N THATCHER! Thatcher match is going to be the most DOPE!

ALSO, 2CW has released their next card:

*FOR THE 2CW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP:*
Capt Nick Ando, 2CW Champion VS. Matt Hardy, Challenger
*TAG TEAM ATTRACTION:*
Nick & Matt Jackson (The Young Bucks) VS. Oi4K (Dave & Jake Crist)
*WOMEN'S MATCH*
Cherry Bomb VS. Nevaeh
*TAG TEAM ATTRACTION:*
Biff & Ted's Excellent Tag Team Adventure (Biff Busick & The Ladies Man) VS. Kevin "The Man" Graham & Mike "Brute' VanSlyke
*SINGLES MATCH:*
"Die Hard" Eddie Edwards VS. "Hybrid" Sean Carr
*SINGLES MATCH:*
"Extremely Cute Wrestler" Colin Delaney VS. "Juggernaut" Jason Axe
*SINGLES MATCH:*
Jay Freddie VS. "Party Peacock" Dalton Castle
*SINGLES MATCH:*
Pepper Parks VS. Cheech
*THE 2CW ROME RUMBLIS:*
20 Various Top 2CW Stars (at one minute intervals - luck of the draw) will battle for a chance to become #1 Contender to the 2CW Championship. 

Really looking forward to the top two matches as well as Biff&Ted vs Graham&Pun. Sean Carr is a good dude and deserves to face some bigger names. I have zero clue what to expect from this Rumble match but fingers crossed it is better than your average indie Rumble.


----------



## smitlick

Hayley Seydoux said:


> I know it is only one person's opinion judging by the review, but that's why I don't yearn to watch EVOLVE all the time. A solid card and all it produces is an average event. Rarely ever get anything that is "must see" anymore. Suppose I'm making the roundabout statement for majority of the indies in the US today, though. :hayley2
> 
> I'm gonna watch Busick vs Thatcher in a bit to show there still can be magic out there. MAGIC, I say.


Honestly wouldn't have even known who the current champion of EVOLVE was if I didn't have Gabe on Facebook. Evolve as a whole is just a mess. They've got some talent but they get booked so poorly and shows get promoted so poorly that nobody gives a fuck about the promotion anymore. EVOLVE 19 is the last DVD they had out which happened in May of last year... That's just embarrassing


----------



## Obfuscation

Concrete said:


> Thatcher is a wrestling GAWD!
> 
> Oh, and I don't know if someone has mentioned, if they have the next statement needs to be repeated multiple times so it is alright, but on the next EVOLVE shows gawd damn Zack Sabre Jr. will face off against Biff Busick and TIMOTHY F'N THATCHER! Thatcher match is going to be the most DOPE!
> 
> ALSO, 2CW has released their next card:
> 
> *FOR THE 2CW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP:*
> Capt Nick Ando, 2CW Champion VS. Matt Hardy, Challenger
> *TAG TEAM ATTRACTION:*
> Nick & Matt Jackson (The Young Bucks) VS. Oi4K (Dave & Jake Crist)
> *WOMEN'S MATCH*
> Cherry Bomb VS. Nevaeh
> *TAG TEAM ATTRACTION:*
> Biff & Ted's Excellent Tag Team Adventure (Biff Busick & The Ladies Man) VS. Kevin "The Man" Graham & Mike "Brute' VanSlyke
> *SINGLES MATCH:*
> "Die Hard" Eddie Edwards VS. "Hybrid" Sean Carr
> *SINGLES MATCH:*
> "Extremely Cute Wrestler" Colin Delaney VS. "Juggernaut" Jason Axe
> *SINGLES MATCH:*
> Jay Freddie VS. "Party Peacock" Dalton Castle
> *SINGLES MATCH:*
> Pepper Parks VS. Cheech
> *THE 2CW ROME RUMBLIS:*
> 20 Various Top 2CW Stars (at one minute intervals - luck of the draw) will battle for a chance to become #1 Contender to the 2CW Championship.
> 
> Really looking forward to the top two matches as well as Biff&Ted vs Graham&Pun. Sean Carr is a good dude and deserves to face some bigger names. I have zero clue what to expect from this Rumble match but fingers crossed it is better than your average indie Rumble.


ZSJ vs Thatcher. And just like that, I might eat my words.

THE ICON. 2CW always seems like they have the most fun cards that I never see. _(pardon the match w/popular guys)_



smitlick said:


> Honestly wouldn't have even known who the current champion of EVOLVE was if I didn't have Gabe on Facebook. Evolve as a whole is just a mess. They've got some talent but they get booked so poorly and shows get promoted so poorly that nobody gives a fuck about the promotion anymore. EVOLVE 19 is the last DVD they had out which happened in May of last year... That's just embarrassing


Been said a million times and here is one more; why they dropped their original format for their promotion, I'll never know. EVOLVE is like a DGUSA prelim promotion these days.


----------



## Brye

Never really been able to get into Evolve or DGUSA. I've tried out a couple shows from each but nothing really stuck.

Also Joey Ryan and Candice LeRae favorited my tweet today. :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Brye to be the next guest on Candice & Joey show. Calling it.


----------



## Concrete

I'll always say that the biggest thing 2CW lacks is quality show distribution. They have good wrestling shows but even if someone wants to watch say Steen vs Styles or Colin Delaney vs Matt Hardy from there the person would have to go to 2CW's online store. And when people dish out horror stories about the shipping it is hard for people to trust that method. Heck, if 2CW wasn't my local promotion I probably wouldn't have enough faith in that method just based on some other experiences just from WF. 

Now I'm not saying you'd watch them if they did but I truly believe a good amount of more people would.


----------



## Brye

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Brye to be the next guest on Candice & Joey show. Calling it.


I'd mark. Could kick off my hopeful career of being someone's manager. :side:


----------



## Lane

It should just be the Candice show really.


----------



## Obfuscation

I probably would to know their roster better & know if I like the overall product, etc. General introduction stuff. Helps that I'm already a fan of various regulars like Colin Delaney & Dalton Castle.


----------



## Certified G

Finished watching some more old DG:USA. 

*Dragon Gate USA: Enter the Dragon 2011 – 2nd Anniversary Celebration
*
Am I the only one that hates these buildings they book? The show was located at BB Kings in Manhatten and the setup was awful. In my previous DG:USA review (DG:USA Heat 2012) I had the same complaint. These buildings look really bad and bush league on dvd.

*Masato Yoshino vs. Ricochet
***3/4

*AR Fox vs. Pinkie Sanchez
***

*Jon Davis vs. Tony Nese vs. Ahtu vs. Flip Kendrick vs. Louis Lyndon vs. Façade vs. Sugar Dunkerton vs. Caleb Konley vs. Cedric Alexander*
Great looking pounce from Jon Davis to Ahtu early in the match. Fun, fast paced match which I usually like.
***

*Masaaki Mochizuki & Susumu Yokosuka vs. Arik Cannon & Sami Callihan
***1/2

_Elimination Match
_*Ronin (Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann) & Masato Yoshino vs. Blood Warriors (CIMA, Austin Aries & Brodie Lee)*
**3/4

_Open The Freedom Gate Championship
_*Yamato vs. PAC*
Yamato kept working on PAC's leg early on which just doesn't do it for me. Final 5 minutes were really good though and made up for the (imo) slow/boring start.
***3/4

Not the best show... The building was shit with the little gap between the entrance way and the ring, and the seats on the podium or whatever it was was a little distracting. Crowd was pretty bad too, they didn't really seem to be into it except some spots here and there. I would've expected more from an anniversary show.


----------



## KingCrash

You think that building was bad you should have seen the venues they used for the last EVOLVE tripleshot. The last show was held in maybe the most rundown part of Florida outside where when it got dark sometimes you could barely see the action.



Hayley Seydoux said:


> Been said a million times and here is one more; why they dropped their original format for their promotion, I'll never know. EVOLVE is like a DGUSA prelim promotion these days.


Which is hilarious considering at this point it's all Gabe has right now. A new rankings list isn't going to help with the dead crowd, generally flatline shows or whatever booking.

That said, ZSJ vs. Busick/Thatcher and Ricochet/Nation have my attention.


----------



## Corey

A lot of the venues I've seen DGUSA run in the last year or so look FAR worse than BB Kings did, imo. It's even worse when they can't fill em (i.e. the show with Hero vs. Tanaka on it). I actually kinda liked BB Kings to be honest. Had a more intimate feel to it and was more lively than most crowds due to the alcohol.

As far as that show goes Corre, I can tell you don't have a liking towards slower paced matches. I'm MUCH higher on Yoshino/Ricochet, the tag match, and most certainly the elimination match. The only major flaw in the elimination match was Brodie's injury. Everything else I thought was fantastic and the Aries/Gargano portion was pure gold.

DGUSA runs another show in BB Kings that I thought was really great. Freedom Fight 2011. CIMA/Yoshino, PAC/Ricochet, and YAMATO/Gargano are all varying levels of awesome.


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Which is hilarious considering at this point it's all Gabe has right now. A new rankings list isn't going to help with the dead crowd, generally flatline shows or whatever booking.
> 
> That said, ZSJ vs. Busick/Thatcher and Ricochet/Nation have my attention.


Meh. I'm used to sad sack crowds b/c most of the time they're asking for too much junk granted than what is actually being given. A partial shot at CZW crowds. They're probably the worst atm in that department. If EVOLVE tried to have some significant appeal for being an interesting promotion, that's all I'd really need.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> A lot of the venues I've seen DGUSA run in the last year or so look FAR worse than BB Kings did, imo. It's even worse when they can't fill em (i.e. the show with Hero vs. Tanaka on it). I actually kinda liked BB Kings to be honest. Had a more intimate feel to it and was more lively than most crowds due to the alcohol.
> 
> As far as that show goes Corre, I can tell you don't have a liking towards slower paced matches. I'm MUCH higher on Yoshino/Ricochet, the tag match, and most certainly the elimination match. The only major flaw in the elimination match was Brodie's injury. Everything else I thought was fantastic and the Aries/Gargano portion was pure gold.
> 
> DGUSA runs another show in BB Kings that I thought was really great. Freedom Fight 2011. CIMA/Yoshino, PAC/Ricochet, and YAMATO/Gargano are all varying levels of awesome.


Wasn't BB Kings the venue where Callihan vs Finlay first happened at? I really could look it up but idc. Rather just ask. Think I'm correct. ...maybe. 

I'll buy a DGUSA show one day. From years past, not the last two where it is dull. b/c I thought they offered up stronger outings for the Dragon Gate roster than what is normally done in Japan. Probably b/c they know the market is looking for something different.


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah, Callihan/Finlay happened at BB Kings. I really liked that arena as well. Had a nice atmosphere to it. The Ace Arena did as well IMO but that shut down IIRC. It really sucks that DGUSA/EVOLVE couldn't get over in the Flyers Skate Zone because that's probably the best arena on the East Coast these days (Especially since someone decided to turn off some of the lights during shows). Gabe's promotions are generally viewed as top-tier but they're giving off a really shindy feel these days. The pics I seen from the recent outdoor EVOLVE show looked really bad.


----------



## Corey

Is Ace Arena the one in Union City? If so, man that thing is tiny.  Always found that one to be a bit small.


----------



## Obfuscation

It is. I'll miss that place just b/c of this moment:


----------



## Corey

:mark:

Like OMG that crowd goin nuts! :agree:


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

Must be contrarian to enjoy that moment b/c I do. 8*D


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 31*

Style Battle Tournament, Match #1 
Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher ***

Style Battle Tournament, Match #2 
Biff Busick vs James Raideen **1/4

Jesus DeLeon, JT Dunn & David Starr vs Lince Dorado, Eddie Rios & Jay Cruz **1/2

Johnny Gargano vs Matt Sydal ***1/4

The Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley) vs Ricochet & Rich Swann ***1/2

*EVOLVE Championship*
Chris Hero (c) vs Drew Galloway **3/4

Overall Grade: 6.0


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> Yeah, Callihan/Finlay happened at BB Kings. I really liked that arena as well. Had a nice atmosphere to it. The Ace Arena did as well IMO but that shut down IIRC. It really sucks that DGUSA/EVOLVE couldn't get over in the Flyers Skate Zone because that's probably the best arena on the East Coast these days (Especially since someone decided to turn off some of the lights during shows). Gabe's promotions are generally viewed as top-tier but they're giving off a really shindy feel these days. The pics I seen from the recent outdoor EVOLVE show looked really bad.


They need to work on doing more double shots with CZW as they get pretty decent crowds for those shows when they would run there and a lot of CZW guys also work the Evolve shows. Seems like both companies would save money, the wrestlers make more money, and the fans get to see 2 shows. Now I don't know the finder details of making a business arrangement for Evolve and CZW but it seems like a no brainer for them to run shows together.


----------



## smitlick

Apparently tonight's CZW show was terrible. Anybody watch it?


----------



## sXeMope

Yeah, Heat was horrible. Only two decent matches on the show and the stream seemed to have a constant audio lag. 



TaylorFitz said:


> They need to work on doing more double shots with CZW as they get pretty decent crowds for those shows when they would run there and a lot of CZW guys also work the Evolve shows. Seems like both companies would save money, the wrestlers make more money, and the fans get to see 2 shows. Now I don't know the finder details of making a business arrangement for Evolve and CZW but it seems like a no brainer for them to run shows together.


Didn't they have issues where the crowd was significantly lower for the Evolve shows compared to the CZW show, and the crowd being disinterested? I'm not sure if I've ever seen one of those shows but I feel like I remember some complaints in terms of that. Definitely a good idea in theory though.


----------



## Obfuscation

I have a hard time calling the current CZW audiences decent. Sometimes they're even cold towards certain Deathmatches.


----------



## Rah

Of the couple shows I have seen, they've been okay in size yet neanderthalic in behaviour. Win-lose situation dealing with them, then.


----------



## Chloe

Yeah hi people. I'm wondering what was the start point of ROH so I can start watching? Did they start with PPV events and then eventually start doing episodic TV shows? 

I would like to know that information but also for the ROH fans, what were the best years to watch?

I also would like to know what were the best years to watch for NJPW? I know it's been going a lot longer than ROH so I don't plan on watching NJPW from the start.


----------



## Obfuscation

ROH began in 2002. It was just live events for most of the company. ROH first got the TV deal w/HDNet in 09 & it ran until April 4, 2011. Sinclair Broadcasting bought the company circa May 2011 and began to air the current market of episodes from late that year & currently into today.

Their PPVs first began in 07. _(event called Respect is Earned)_ They weren't live, but they were presented under a different format than their general live events to specify them as PPVs. iPPVs began in December 09 w/their big finale event Final Battle. From that point on you can use a site such as Cagematch.net _(very reliable)_ to help you out w/any of the other events that were PPVs, etc. Although just currently they aren't solely doing iPPVs anymore and are doing PPVs carried by cable & satellite providers. Starting w/Best in the World of this year, which just happened on June 22. Do believe they have a deal w/UStream to still offer some fans to watch via their computer w/an iPPV stream.

Starting point for the company is always to just do it from the beginning w/ROH. But if wanting to see their strongest years, then 05 - 08 is my choice for their peak. Company didn't lose their general feel for producing something strong until sometime in 2011, if you ask me. From that point on, the product is hit or miss. Generally everything prior, especially in the gap I acknowledged as their peak, they were BITW type quality.

New Japan doesn't really need a starting point, tbf. Mostly just need some introduction matches to Puro & you're set once you can get acclimated w/the style. Ask in the Puro No Spoilers thread and you should be met w/plenty of suggestions. (Y) _(however, I'll bite first. If wanting to start w/when New Japan got its recent international boom & began w/iPPVs, then King of Pro Wrestling is your starting point. October 2012. iPPVs have generally been monthly ever since) _


----------



## Chloe

Hayley Seydoux said:


> ROH began in 2002. It was just live events for most of the company. ROH first got the TV deal w/HDNet in 09 & it ran until April 4, 2011. Sinclair Broadcasting bought the company circa May 2011 and began to air the current market of episodes from late that year & currently into today.
> 
> Their PPVs first began in 07. _(event called Respect is Earned)_ They weren't live, but they were presented under a different format than their general live events to specify them as PPVs. iPPVs began in April of 2010 beginning w/The Big Bang. From that point on you can use a site such as Cagematch.net _(very reliable)_ to help you out w/any of the other events that were PPVs, etc. Although just currently they aren't solely doing iPPVs anymore and are doing PPVs carried by cable & satellite providers. Starting w/Best in the World of this year, which just happened on June 22. Do believe they have a deal w/UStream to still offer some fans to watch via their computer w/an iPPV stream.
> 
> Starting point for the company is always to just do it from the beginning w/ROH. But if wanting to see their strongest years, then 05 - 08 is my choice for their peak. Company didn't lose their general feel for producing something strong until sometime in 2011, if you ask me. From that point on, the product is hit or miss. Generally everything prior, especially in the gap I acknowledged as their peak, they were BITW type quality.
> 
> New Japan doesn't really need a starting point, tbf. Mostly just need some introduction matches to Puro & you're set once you can get acclimated w/the style. Ask in the Puro No Spoilers thread and you should be met w/plenty of suggestions. (Y) _(however, I'll bite first. If wanting to start w/when New Japan got its recent international boom & began w/iPPVs, then King of Pro Wrestling is your starting point. October 2012. iPPVs have generally been monthly ever since) _


Thank you Hayley. I most definitely know where to go if I need to brush up on my history or get some good matches to watch. :hayley1:hayley2:hayley3:hayley4


----------



## Groovemachine

The original ROH PPVs from 2007 are a great place to start as the company used them as a kind of reboot/introduction for new fans, with video packages getting fans up to speed on the roster and some of the current feuds. Not only that, they were all awesome for the first year or two. 'Driven' remains one of my fave ROH shows.


----------



## Certified G

KingCrash said:


> You think that building was bad you should have seen the venues they used for the last EVOLVE tripleshot. The last show was held in maybe the most rundown part of Florida outside where when it got dark sometimes you could barely see the action.


I heard about those EVOLVE shows, haven't seen them but it sounded pretty bad.. I'll check them out if I can find them, just to see the building if nothing else.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> A lot of the venues I've seen DGUSA run in the last year or so look FAR worse than BB Kings did, imo. It's even worse when they can't fill em (i.e. the show with Hero vs. Tanaka on it). I actually kinda liked BB Kings to be honest. Had a more intimate feel to it and was more lively than most crowds due to the alcohol.
> 
> As far as that show goes Corre, I can tell you don't have a liking towards slower paced matches. I'm MUCH higher on Yoshino/Ricochet, the tag match, and most certainly the elimination match. The only major flaw in the elimination match was Brodie's injury. Everything else I thought was fantastic and the Aries/Gargano portion was pure gold.
> 
> DGUSA runs another show in BB Kings that I thought was really great. Freedom Fight 2011. CIMA/Yoshino, PAC/Ricochet, and YAMATO/Gargano are all varying levels of awesome.


Ha, it's interesting to see you and a couple others here say they liked BB Kings. I can see how you'd like the intimate feel of it, it just doesn't work for me. It was just the combination of the podium and the restaurant feeling it had that put me off on it. Honestly I might even prefer that old barn in Charlestown that IWA-MS used to run in, that's how much I disliked BB Kings lol.

As for the show, you're right. I'm a sucker for fast paced spotfests I guess you can say. That doesn't mean I can't appriciate a good technical match but for some reason this show didn't appeal to me much. I read some reviews for this show and others also had the Yoshino/Ricochet and elimination tag matches rated higher than I did.
The elimination match wasn't a bad match, it just went a little too long for my taste and I couldn't really get into it.

Freedom Fight 2011 is a show I don't think I have. That PAC/Ricochet match sounds terrific though, it'd probably my MOTN if it's anything like what I'd expect. I'll have to track that show down soon.


----------



## ninetwentyfour

Did someone really say the Flyers Skate Zone is the best (indie) arena on the East Coast? LOL.


----------



## seabs

Hayley Seydoux said:


> It is. I'll miss that place just b/c of this moment:


*fpalm

CHIKARA is the worst.*


----------



## Mattyb2266

ninetwentyfour said:


> Did someone really say the Flyers Skate Zone is the best (indie) arena on the East Coast? LOL.


As someone who's been to most of the major venues on the east coast, from the arena, to the Hammerstein, the sportatorium, fete music, elks lodge in Queens, and countless others, and I'd rank the skate zone up there as one of the best. Especially when they pack the place for Cage of Death.


----------



## Obfuscation

Seabs said:


> *fpalm
> 
> CHIKARA is the worst.*


:leslie

BIASED OPINION


----------



## Corey

Is the Flyers Skate Zone where they used to run some of the original EVOLVE shows in Rahway? If so then I totally agree, it's a good venue. I was surprised by how many people it looked like it could hold.


----------



## Obfuscation

Venue itself is fine. The crowds it tends to attract, not so much.


----------



## Rah

Based opinion


----------



## Obfuscation

Only contrarian.


----------



## sXeMope

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Is the Flyers Skate Zone where they used to run some of the original EVOLVE shows in Rahway? If so then I totally agree, it's a good venue. I was surprised by how many people it looked like it could hold.


I think that's the Ace Arena you're thinking about. The Skate Zone is in Vorhees. It's been CZWs main home since The Arena closed. Gabe has only run it a few times. Not sure about DGUSA but I know EVOLVE 17 and 18 were both held there.


As for the crowd that it draws - It's a CZW crowd so I usually set my expectations accordingly. I can't say for certain but I'm almost sure that everyone who's run in the Skate Zone has had CZW involved as a doubleheader.


----------



## Corey

"Like OMG this crowd sucks so bad!" :agree:

EDIT: Ohhhhh ok, I've seen EVOLVE 18. Venue is nothing special.  Where was EVOLVE 1 held? I liked that one, whatever it was.


----------



## Obfuscation

Pretty sure EVOLVE ran out of the Flyers Skate Zone when the Generico vs Callihan two out of three falls match happened. And the crowd was so dead 8*D _(Great match though.)_


----------



## ninetwentyfour

sXeMope said:


> I think that's the Ace Arena you're thinking about. The Skate Zone is in Vorhees. It's been CZWs main home since The Arena closed. Gabe has only run it a few times. Not sure about DGUSA but I know EVOLVE 17 and 18 were both held there.
> 
> 
> As for the crowd that it draws - It's a CZW crowd so I usually set my expectations accordingly. I can't say for certain but I'm almost sure that everyone who's run in the Skate Zone has had CZW involved as a doubleheader.


I think he's referring to the Rahway Rec Center.

I've attended dozens and dozens of venues up and down the East Coast, including the Flyers Skate Zone, and as an establishment it's just there. Decent area and all, but it's pretty standard. As far as the crowd, it's shit 9 times out of 10. I'd honestly have it near the very bottom of my list when it comes to consistently run US indie venues. All depends how you want to weigh certain things, but based on the crowd, I'd almost always want to stay away.


----------



## Chloe

Just finished watching ROH The Era of Honor Begins and man the highlight of that show was Spanky coming out to Genie in a Bottle. :mark:





Seriously tho there was amazing wrestling on there. Top to bottom. They didn't need OTT characters to entertain. All they needed was the wrestling. Sure there was some slight character development but that wasn't the focal point. WWE could learn a lot from this DVD.

The main event was especially nice. Loads of memorable spots in there. Plus it nicely set up the next event. Special mention to Christopher Daniels who played his heel role well. A lot of people complain about rematches in the WWE but I wouldn't mind seeing American Dragon vs Low Ki vs Christopher Daniels or Eddy Guerrero vs Super Crazy every week.

What an event. :clap


----------



## Lazyking

It might be 12 years ago, That triple threat with Ki/Daniels/Danielson is still my favorite triple threat match ever.

I would rec checking out the Joe/Punk series and Manhattan Mayhem.


----------



## Obfuscation

MANHATTAN MAYHEM

Blast from the past. The first go to rec show.


----------



## Lazyking

Not one bad match on the show, all fun and what classic ROH was all about. I loved that venue for the atmosphere feel on DVD. Can't imagine how good it was in person.


----------



## Obfuscation

Joe vs Lethal :done


----------



## Lazyking

Man, sometimes I dream that Joe went to New Japan after 2005 and set the world on fire instead of being wasted in TNA except for a few moments.


----------



## Obfuscation

I would say NOAH would have been more suited to him at the time. _(granted TNA tried to brand him as some kind of MMA type worker and New Japan was fancy w/MMA junk around then)_ That & his relationship in working w/Japan was usually w/NOAH. The Joe vs Kobashi rivalry could have had some more legs behind it. And Joe vs so many other heavyweights back then. Jesus.


----------



## Concrete

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Only contrarian.


Tbf that was pretty shite. Granted that is a period of CHIKARRA that I enjoyed quite a bit. Sad thing is that Claudio could have probs popped him through the roof if he wanted. No needed to spend 6 hours setting it up that way.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Watched some PWG ELEVEN:

Frankie Kazarian vs. Brian Kendrick - ***1/4
Adam Cole vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2
The Young Bucks vs. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan - ****

Also watched the first 10 mins of Hero/O'Reilly and it looked awful.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Lazyking

Just finished Eleven. Ach/Alexander was my favorite match. Best friends vs Elgin/Gargano was fun. Hero/O'Rielly was at least ten mins too long. I liked the story they were going for but I was like end this shit. Really good show tho.

I can't believe some of the spots Candice agreed to take in Guerrilla warfare. Even I knew some of the spots and I cringed at the thumbtack spot. Brutal match.


----------



## Platt

The superkick just took me completely out of the match, she was already bleeding so there was no need whatsoever for that kick to actually connect no-one would of known any different.


----------



## Lazyking

I was just glad it was over pretty quick after that tbh.


----------



## EmbassyForever

PWG Eleven Review:

Ciampa/Romero - ***
ACH/Alexander - ***
Steen/Lee - **1/2
Kaz/Kendrick - *1/2
Cole/Strong - ***
Gorilla Warfare - ****1/4

I skipped O'Reilly/Hero & Gargano and Elgin vs BFF because the first one lasted 30 MINUTES and the second 20 minutes. No way I'm going to spend almost an hour on these matches. Anyway, the rest of the show was solid. Romero/Ciampa and ACH/Alexander both were better than it sounds on paper. Lee/Steen was fun till the finish. They were trying to make it a huge upset & everything but personally I hated it. Why Lee kicked out of the fucking package piledriver, and why the finish had to be in this why? Unlike Generico's farewell, this one felt really disappointing and like a terrible way to end Steen's last match. Kaz/Kendrick @ LOL. Cole/Strong was solid. Main Event ruled, imo. Wasn't the biggest fan of Candice's blade job but other than that, I loved almost everything in that match. There was a great story, drama, big spots... everything you should expect from a GF match. Aftermatch sucked. Again, horrible booking for Steen's send off.


----------



## Brye

The superkick spot was one of only things that has made me audibly freak out when I saw it. I enjoyed the hell out of that match though. Candice is a goddamn warrior. Also Cedric Alexander is growing on me a ton. And I also watched the first few mins of O'Reilly/Hero and just stopped. Figure I'll watch it soon. I like both of them but Hero has kinda disappointed me since his return.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

Have only watched Ciampo/Rocky so far. ***** for that ridiculous bump/botch in the first minute of the match by Ciampa.


----------



## HogansHeroes

*****


----------



## Corey

Someone should upload the Guerrilla Warfare match so I don't have to download the whole show to just watch that... :side:

EDIT: :lol I should've at least looked first. My apologies.


----------



## Platt

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Someone should upload the Guerrilla Warfare match so I don't have to download the whole show to just watch that... :side:


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/indy-...utest-tag-team-pwg-tag-titles-pwg-eleven.html


----------



## HogansHeroes

Agreed.


----------



## RKing85

Eleven came in the mail today.

Don't know when I will get around to watching it though. Certainly not in the next couple of days.


----------



## Obfuscation

Despite growing on O'Reilly for certain matches, I knew the match vs Hero would be a joke. Not surprised by the comments of folks. When I get around to watch that show, I'll probably skip over it myself. Honesty, the only matches I want to watch on the show would be Cole vs Strong & Guerrilla Warfare. Nothing else sticks out much.


----------



## Even Flow

I only downloaded it for Steen's final PWG match & The Bucks vs Candice & Joey. Both matches are available to d/l if you want to avoid downloading the whole show.


----------



## peep4life

Ach/alexander was great live. It's worth a watch for sure


----------



## Lazyking

The thing I really don't like about O'reilly is his MMA style of wrestling. I hardly ever like that stuff.

I watched the Evolve 31 opener, Gulak vs. Thatcher this morning. First time I saw both men. Great stuff. Mat wrestling that I was never bored with. Thatcher has mad man facials.


----------



## Obfuscation

I like that when it is done well. Which is a proper redundant statement, but I think it's neat & can give the certain matches a different vibe than all the others on the card.


----------



## Lazyking

Yeah I see that side of it but things like in the Hero match, going for a ton of armbars that was cancelled out by Hero's spamming of kicks lol. Then their is this one spot where O'reilly asks Hero to get in his guard. Like come on, makes your opponent look like an idiot.

Also in that match, Hero works over the knee for a good fifteen mins and O'reilly selling was spotty at best. If your opponent works you over for extended time, show respect for him by selling.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm sure the amount of things wrong w/that match could be endless, haha.


----------



## Lazyking

Honestly, if it was fifteen mins. I would have liked it lol. Instead it was 30 and I wanted to kill myself in the end.

You missed my Thatcher edit up there btw. Any recs for the man? Or Gulak for that matter.


----------



## Obfuscation

The essential. Rah & Concrete should know of some other matches hanging around online. I'm new to his bandwagon too, but I'm already glad to be playing catch up w/his work.

Gulak's CZW Championship reign was filled w/fun. I dug his matches vs Chuck Taylor, Chris Hero, & loved his match vs Shane Hollister. The best Gulak vs Biff match too:


----------



## Lazyking

Haven't seen Biff either so thanks.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*CHIKARA Quantum of Solace
(June 21, 2014)*

The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs The Submission Squad (Evan Gelistico & Gary Jay) *

Heidi Lovelace vs Ophidian **1/4

Baltic Siege (Latvian Proud Oak & Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan & Prakash Sabar) DUD

deviANT vs Worker Ant *1/4

Pieces of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard) vs AC/DC (Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin) **1/2

Estonian Thunderfrog vs The Proletariat Boar of Moldova 1/4*

The Wrecking Crew (Blaster McMassive, Jaka & Oleg the Usurper) vs The Spectral Envoy (UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked & Frightmare) ***

Overall Grade: 2.75


*CHIKARA Diamonds are Forever
(June 21, 2014)*

Shynron vs Chuck Taylor **3/4

Old Fashioned (Jervis Cottonbelly & Marion Fontaine) vs Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) DUD

Jojo Bravo vs Max Smashmaster N/R

Mat Fitchett vs Blind Rage 1/2*

Oliver Grimsly & Qefka The Quiet vs The Batiri (Kodama & Obariyon) 1/2*

Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Billy Roc **

The Colony: Xtreme Force (Missile Assault Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant) vs The Colony (Fire Ant & Silver Ant) ***

Eddie Kingston vs Jimmy Jacobs N/R

Bruderschatf des Kreuzes (Ares, Nokken & Tursas) vs 3Peck0 (Archibald Peck, Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) *

Ares, Nokken, Tursas, Oliver Grimsly & Qefka The Quiet vs Kodama, Obariyon, Archibald Peck, Scott Parker & Shane Matthews **1/2

Overall Grade: 2.5


*CHIKARA Goldfinger
(June 22, 2014)*

4-Way Tag Team Elimination Match
Oliver Grimsly & Qefka The Quiet vs AC/DC (Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin) vs The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Tursas & Nokken) 3/4*

Ophidian vs Movado 3/4*

Jaka vs Estonian Thunderfrog **1/4

Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive & Max Smashmaster) vs 3.0 (Shane Matthews & Scott Parker) **1/2

Chuck Taylor vs Jervis Cottonbelly 1/2*

Spectral Envoy (UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked, Frightmare & Blind Rage) vs The Gekido (17, The Shard, Jigsaw & Missile Assault Ant) **1/4

Eddie Kingston vs Shynron *1/2

The Colony (Silver Ant, Fire Ant & Woker Ant) & The Batiri (Kodama & Obariyon) vs The Flood (Oleg the Usurper, deviANT, Ares, Jimmy Jacobs & Volgar) **3/4

Overall Grade: 2.75


----------



## FITZ

How did you make it through the third show? 

Also who the shit are half of the guys wrestling in Chikara now? Maybe they are doing better now then they were before they shut down but I feel like they really killed their momentum. I mean I know their hardcore fans still love it but I was on my way to really liking Chikara and they just ruined it for me.


----------



## StuckInHell4-Life

Candy/Joey vs Bucks - 11: ***1/4. I don't ever feel let down watching gimmick matches but this match was pretty meh. Too much down time and it wasn't time they were selling either. Candice doing Super Dragon's "violence party" was so fucking good.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## MTheBehemoth

^ How old is she?


----------



## Even Flow

Wikipedia says she's 50.


----------



## Platt

SMV have their usual sale up



> Our sale for the month of August is active. Spend $50 or more on DVDs or MP4's and save 25% off your order. Sale ends 8/29 at 1PM EST.


----------



## Even Flow

No money FFS


----------



## Platt

Put in a small order to SMV

AIW Failure By Design
AIW Battle of the Sexes
AIW All In
AAW Hostile Intentions
WSU United
Inspire Pro Wrestling In Their Blood
Smash Wrestling CANUSA Classic (Download)

and I took advantage of the latest RF sale to pick up some shoots I've been after
RF Video Shoot Interview w/Adam Cole
RF Video Shoot Interview w/Awesome Kong
RF Video Shoot Interview w/Jim Cornette 2014
RF Video Shoot Interview w/Frankie Kazarian
RF Video Shoot Interview w/Christopher Daniels 2014
wXw Conversations With Drake Younger
Wrestling with Life: Saraya Knight


----------



## KingCrash

Looks like it's time to catch up on C4 and AIW then. Anyone seen any of the Chikara shows besides the season opener and if they're worth getting?


----------



## sXeMope

Chikara's been really hit and miss from what I've heard. A lot of people have said the break really killed their momentum.

I'm holding out that RF and Highspots have good Labor Day sales.


----------



## Corey

Speaking of Labor Day sales:

August 28th: The www.DGUSA.tv Labor Day Weekend Sale starts right now!!! All DGUSA and EVOLVE DVDs and Gear are now 40% until midnight EST. this Monday night! Here's the info:



-Purchase any DGUSA/EVOLVE DVDs or Gear. When you checkout, put the code "Roderick Strong" in the special instructions. If you can't find where to put the code, just email us at [email protected] with the code after you order.

-You will initially be charged full price, but will receive the 40% refund shortly after you order.

-Shipping and Pro Shop items are not included.

-Only DGUSA and EVOLVE DVDs and Gear is included in the sale.


----------



## Platt

Why can't they set up sales properly instead of having to refund money fpalm


----------



## Concrete

The one time I am looking for VOD's from WWNLive and Gabe does me like this. I can't win.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Why can't they set up sales properly instead of having to refund money fpalm


I know. Stupid.

Managed to do an RF order & SMV order :mark:

Ordered from RF:
Kazarian Shoot Interview
Christopher Daniels Shoot Interview
House of Hardcore IV & V

SMV:
Chikara I'll Be A Mummy's Uncle
Chikara Hot Off The Griddle
Chikara The Contaminated Cowl
Chikara A Horse Of Another Color
Chikara The Ogg & I
Chikara Chikarasaurus Rex: How To Hatch A Dinosaur
Chikara The Foggiest Notion
Chikara Smack In The Middle
Chikara The Great Escape
Chikara Give 'em the Axe


----------



## smitlick

Made an RF Order as well

- Shoot with Larry Sharpe
- Shoot with Steve Keirn
- Timeline 60s Bruno Sammartino
- Wrestlings Unsigned Talents Vol 2 Alex Reynolds & Tony Nese
- Shoot with Matt Morgan
- Shoot with Bruce Prichard
- Shoot with Michael Tarver
- Shoot with Danny Davis 2014
- Shoot with Celeste Bonin (Kaitlyn)


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG ELEVEN*

Rocky Romero vs Tommaso Ciampa ***

ACH vs Cedric Alexander ***

BEST Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent?) vs Unbreakable F'N Shebangs (Michael Elgin & Johnny Gargano) ***1/2

Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen ***

Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick **

#1 Contender Match
Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong **3/4

*PWG World Championship*
Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs Chris Hero *1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Championship - Guerrilla Warfare Match*
The Young Bucks (Matt & Nick Jackson) vs World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) ***3/4

Overall Grade: 7.0


----------



## Lane

Anyone buy a spindle from Highspots? What did you get?


----------



## Even Flow

Just bought Diva Diaries with Mercedes Martinez, since Highspots are having a 40% off video & audio downloads. 

Was hoping the newest Kevin Steen Show with Gabe would be available to d/l by now, but Highspots won't likely make it available to d/l until the sale ends on Monday.


----------



## Platt




----------



## sXeMope

Somewhat disappointed about Highspots only having Digital stuff on sale. Still may pick some stuff up though. I really need to force myself to get more into digital media. Physical media is really starting to take up a lot of space.

Bought some stuff for the SMV sale.
OHW Death In The Valley 2010
AIW All In
AIW Battle Of The Sexes
AIW Failure By Design
AAW All Hail
All three Drake Younger BOTI's


----------



## Platt

Speaking of physical media taking up too much space, last week I finally got round to buying another bookcase and today spent hours reorganizing everything so it's now on a shelf instead of piling up everywhere and in some cases still sitting in the boxes they arrived in.



Spoiler: The end result


----------



## Super Sonic

Ludicrous. You could copy/capture that stuff like I've done and get a good chunk back.


----------



## KingCrash

So glad Platt put that pic up to make me feel better about my collection. Didn't see anything for the RF sale I wanted so I just made a SMV order:

Colossal Canadians: The Best Of The Monster Mafia
AIW Absolution XI 
AIW JTIT 2014 Nights 1 & 2
AIW Failure By Design
AAW Bound By Hate 14
AAW Scars & Strips 14
C4 A Better Tomorrow 14
C4 Maximum Overdrive
C4 Saturday Night Slam Masters 3
C4 The Warriors
C4 Crossing The Line 7
HWA The Best Of Jon Moxley Vol. 2

And ROH's sale if 20% all comp dvds and The Briscoe Brothers comps at $5 each.


----------



## Certified G

sXeMope said:


> Somewhat disappointed about Highspots only having Digital stuff on sale. Still may pick some stuff up though. I really need to force myself to get more into digital media. Physical media is really starting to take up a lot of space.
> 
> Bought some stuff for the SMV sale.
> *OHW Death In The Valley 2010
> *AIW All In
> AIW Battle Of The Sexes
> AIW Failure By Design
> AAW All Hail
> All three Drake Younger BOTI's


This is a solid tournament (OHW), I have it on dvd myself. I thought the first couple of matches were terrible, but it built and built throughout the whole show ending with the amazing main event. I think this was one of the final deathmatches tournaments JC Bailey competed in.

The main event is barbaric. They break almost every pane and the mat literally has like 2 inches of broken glass. Sort of looks like clear snow with blood mixed in everywhere.


----------



## Obfuscation

Platt even owns Cena vs Rock: Once in a Lifetime set. Officially means he buys EVERYTHING.


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> Speaking of physical media taking up too much space, last week I finally got round to buying another bookcase and today spent hours reorganizing everything so it's now on a shelf instead of piling up everywhere and in some cases still sitting in the boxes they arrived in.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The end result


Shit. I thought my collection was big. Looks good though. I was using some storage shelves I bought from Wal-Mart for a long time but they only held 120 each and they began to crowd my room so I built my own a few months back. Only cost me about $80 which was pretty good when you consider that one of those Wal-Mart shelves cost around $60.

Physical media definitely takes up space but personally there's something about a full shelf that looks really nice to me.




The Corre said:


> This is a solid tournament (OHW), I have it on dvd myself. I thought the first couple of matches were terrible, but it built and built throughout the whole show ending with the amazing main event. I think this was one of the final deathmatches tournaments JC Bailey competed in.
> 
> The main event is barbaric. They break almost every pane and the mat literally has like 2 inches of broken glass. Sort of looks like clear snow with blood mixed in everywhere.


This show was one of JC's last shows period. It was in mid-late May IIRC and his last show was TOD that year. I heard good things about the main event and I think I even had it downloaded at one point but I couldn't find it on any discs when I looked for it recently. Drake and JC always had great chemistry when they were in the ring together.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Oh shit, RF have done a shoot with Eazy E (Bischoff) :mark:


----------



## Certified G

Even Flow said:


> Oh shit, RF have done a shoot with Eazy E (Bischoff) :mark:


I just read that too. :mark: Apparantly they had been trying to get him to do one for a decade. This shoot has the potential to be amazing. I just hope he's going to be honest and straightforward, no bullshitting and dancing around the questions.


----------



## Corey

Lane said:


> Anyone buy a spindle from Highspots? What did you get?


I've ordered a Lucky 7 DVD Special before and gotten New Jack: Hardcore, PWG After School Special, ROH All Star Extravaganza, a shoot interview with Magnum T.A. and someone else, the 2004 Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup, and... I can't remember what else to be honest with you. This was several years ago though.


----------



## DGenerationMC

The Corre said:


> I just read that too. :mark: Apparantly they had been trying to get him to do one for a decade. This shoot has the potential to be amazing. I just hope he's going to be honest and straightforward, no bullshitting and dancing around the questions.


What if Bischoff just talks about beer the whole time LOL


----------



## sXeMope

A Bischoff shoot has the potential to be one of the greatest shoots ever if Bischoff is honest and open and the interviewer focuses on stuff people want to hear about and not trivial filler stuff. Hope to hear a lot about the nWo, future plans had WCW not went under, and even stuff he wanted in WWE/TNA that he couldn't do.

In not so exciting news: His Facebook says he's conducting a shoot with Johnny Kashmere today. This sounds like one of those shoots I really want to see for some parts, but really don't care to pay for it.


----------



## -Mystery-

Expecting the Bischoff shoot to be a lot of "I was the only guy to ever beat Vince in the ratings for that long", "I was the closet to ever putting him out of business", blah blah blah. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## smitlick

I'd expect a lot of "those internet geeks know nothing" comments. Which should be amusing because why not insult the audience that bought/illegally downloaded your interview.


----------



## KingCrash

I think Bischoff will throw a couple of tidbits about TNA out there to give the shoot something and because he doesn't care about that but I don't expect anything that hasn't already been said about his time in WCW.


----------



## seabs

*You know Bischoff has probably already talked in depth about anything interesting that shoot will cover. It's not like he's been a stranger to doing long interviews.*


----------



## Biblet2014

So I watched disc one of XPW After The Fall (Disc 2 sucked as it was mostly a lets put Juvi Guido etc over disc) and my lord Axl Rotten VS Abdullah The Butcher for the King Of The Deathmatch Title and my lord Abdullah the only thing he did was stab him in the forehead and gums with a metal fork... Makes me sick thinking of it.


----------



## sXeMope

Biblet2014 said:


> So I watched disc one of XPW After The Fall (Disc 2 sucked as it was mostly a lets put Juvi Guido etc over disc) and my lord Axl Rotten VS Abdullah The Butcher for the King Of The Deathmatch Title and my lord Abdullah the only thing he did was stab him in the forehead and gums with a metal fork... Makes me sick thinking of it.


...Abdullah pretty much made a career out of doing stuff like that. And Axl Rotten...Well, Axl Rotten isn't much better. I don't have the match listing but I'd be willing to bet that Disc 2 would actually be the more enjoyable disc. Aside from Messiah, XPW never really produced any good deathmatch guys.


----------



## DGenerationMC

He'll be talking about fly fishing.


----------



## Lane

Bro. They gave us Supreme. SUPREME.


----------



## Super Sonic




----------



## FITZ

Cool that they (whoever they are) booked that main event. What's terrible is that I have no idea where the event is even taking place. 



-Mystery- said:


> Expecting the Bischoff shoot to be a lot of "I was the only guy to ever beat Vince in the ratings for that long", "I was the closet to ever putting him out of business", blah blah blah. Hope I'm wrong though.


I listened to him on Austin's podcast and he wasn't that interesting. He had a lot of non answers to interesting questions about wrestling. So either he's a bad interview or purposely didn't go into detail on certain things because of the forum. 

Shoots are good but I've honestly found that with all of the podcasts out there they are almost obsolete. I'm not going to drop $15 when I can get the same person talking with Colt Cabana for an hour for free. 


Also not going into the BOLA thread is just killing me.


----------



## Rah

It says Halifax right on the poster.


----------



## Concrete

Hey, tell me what the best PWG show from this year is. THANK!


----------



## Platt

!!WARNING!! Will contain BOLA spoilers !!WARNING!!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Platt said:


> !!WARNING!! Will contain BOLA spoilers !!WARNING!!


Candice <3


----------



## KingCrash

Just an aside, if you're a Observer member you may want to stay away from the front page for a day or two if you're trying to avoid BOLA spoilers.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> !!WARNING!! Will contain BOLA spoilers !!WARNING!!


:mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Made a small order for Highspots Labor Day Sale. The Jessicka Havok comp, the Kevin Steen comp, and the Diva Diaries with Su Yung and Taeler Hendrix.


PWG has BOLA up for pre-order. I want to order them, but after all the fun I had with my last order I'm not so sure..


----------



## Biblet2014

Lane said:


> Bro. They gave us Supreme. SUPREME.


They also brought us Homeless Jimmy.


----------



## Even Flow

RF has the Bischoff shoot up for pre-order. The interview lasts 5 hours as well. Also if anyone's interested you can see what questions were asked HERE


----------



## DarloKid

i might have asked this before (sorry if i have).... but has anyone been hit with a customs charge before when ordering from RF video to be delivered to the uk ?

cheers in advance


----------



## Even Flow

Nope. You'll be safe ordering from RF.


----------



## sharkboy22

Just put in my order for Eleven :mark: This is gonna be my first ever indy DVD order :mark:

I just hope it was well worth the money. I was gonna choose between that or best of Jon Moxley in IWA but went with the former. I think I made the wrong decision but oh well I can always get that some other time.


----------



## Even Flow

Just bought The Kevin Steen Show with Gabe. Will have it posted tomorrow.


----------



## ROHFan19

Even Flow said:


> Just bought The Kevin Steen Show with Gabe. Will have it posted tomorrow.


Yes! Been waiting for that one for a while. You are the best :bow


----------



## Even Flow

BOLA Night 1 preview. Watch at your own risk:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Even Flow said:


> BOLA Night 1 preview. Watch at your own risk:


:mark:


----------



## Even Flow

My SMV order came earlier :mark:

I now need to buy storage for my DVD's, badly. As they're taking up too much room.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Even Flow

New Joey & Candice :mark:


----------



## Groovemachine

PWG Eleven​
Tomasso Ciampa vs Rocky Romero - **1/2

ACH vs Cedric Alexander - ***
~ Very spotty but reasonably fun.

Michael Elgin & Johnny Gargano vs Best Friends - ***1/4
~ Waaaah that finish was mental.

Trevor Lee vs Kevin Steen - ***
~ Think they botched the false finish after the Package Piledriver. Questionable booking as well, I don't think the result will help Trevor Lee get over with the crowd, especially not as a face.

Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick - **1/2

Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong - ***3/4
~ Terrific stuff here; shame the Kendrick/Kazarian match killed off the crowd, but Cole and Strong eventually brought them back into it. Some nice subtle work on Strong's knee provided a throughline for the match. These guys have worked together numerous times before so they were able to keep the pace up and make everything look smooth and sleek. 

Kyle O'Reilly vs Chris Hero - **3/4
~ Early on we saw some pretty neat technical wrestling, and Hero worked over Kyle's knee and Kyle was really selling it. Then it went rapidly downhill, Kyle ignored all the leg work as if he was suddenly fine again, we had stupid kickouts-at-1, and some lame fighting spirit moments. 

Guerrilla Warfare match:
World's Cutest Tag Team vs The Young Bucks - ****
~ Brutal! Gummy bear stuff was funny but I'm not sure comedy has a place in a Guerrilla Warfare match. It was brief though so I'm not too bothered. Candice took some ridiculous bumps; that tandem piledriver on the outside, sheesh! Not to mention the superkick with the tack-embedded shoe, that was like a gunshot going off. For me though, the sickest bump was Matt almost 'bowling' the trash can end-first into Joey's face. Disgusting.


Somewhat lackluster for an anniversary show but then BOLA is up next so I'm sure things will pick up.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh fuck yes, I am getting this.....even though I'm broke.


----------



## Lazyking

its a nice shirt but I never like dates on a shirt because then they become outdated.. I'd only get it if I was there.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Even Flow said:


> BOLA Night 1 preview. Watch at your own risk:


Zack :mark:


----------



## Brye

Any of you guys shop from Prowrestlintees? And if so are they durable shirts? Thinking about getting a Chuck Taylor shirt or the Brian Cage Swoleverine one. :side:


----------



## Lane

My AIW and Drake Younger shits have held up nice.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Brye said:


> Any of you guys shop from Prowrestlintees? And if so are they durable shirts? Thinking about getting a Chuck Taylor shirt or the Brian Cage Swoleverine one. :side:


It's my primary t-shirt source for life.


----------



## Brye

Lane said:


> My AIW and Drake Younger shits have held up nice.





DGenerationMC said:


> It's my primary t-shirt source for life.


Awesome thanks guys! (Y)

Just making sure because I remember a large amount of complaints over somewhere (might have been barbershop window) a while back.


----------



## Lane

Just read I said shit instead of shirt. Fuck.


----------



## smitlick

*EVOLVE 28*

1. Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak
***1/2

2. Green Ant vs Maxwell Chicago
**

3. AR Fox vs Caleb Konley
***1/4

4. The Bravado Brothers vs The Gentlemens Club
**1/2

5. Anthony Nese vs Ricochet
***1/2

6. Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann
***

7. Chris Hero vs Trent Baretta
***​


----------



## ZEROVampire

*CZW HEAT 2014*

Alex Colon vs Latin Dragon *1/2

Papadon vs Greg Excellent 1/2*

2 on 1 Handicap Match
Milk Chocolate (Randy Summers & Brandon Watts) vs Devon Moore *1/4

*CZW Wired Television Championship*
Shane Strickland (c) vs Lucky tHURTeen **

Drew Gulak vs DJ Hyde DUD

Alexander James vs Mombo 1/2*

Dave Crist vs John Silver vs JT Dunn **3/4

Joe Gacy vs Pepper Parks *1/2

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
Biff Busick (c) vs Jake Crist **1/4

Overall Grade: 2.75


----------



## smitlick

*AIW Hell On Earth 9*

1. Ty Colton vs Colin Delaney
**3/4

2. Louis Lyndon vs Marion Fontaine
**1/4

3. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Batiri
**1/2

4. Tim Donst vs Michael Hutter
***1/2

5. Johnny Gargano vs Kevin Steen
****

6. Marti Belle vs Veda Scott
1/2*

7. Team AIW vs #NIXON
***1/4​


----------



## NastyYaffa

:mark:

Includes spoilers, of course.


----------



## Brye

Ricochet/Sabin. :mark:

Bucks/Bad Influence :mark:

Zack Sabre Jr seems fucking awesome. Also Chris Hero is starting to look like Takeshi Morishima. :side:


----------



## heyman deciple

Brye said:


> Ricochet/Sabin. :mark:
> 
> Bucks/Bad Influence :mark:
> 
> Zack Sabre Jr seems fucking awesome. Also Chris Hero is starting to look like Takeshi Morishima. :side:


I must see that match candice had.

Sabre reminds me of a thinner, younger, beardless Bryan danielson.

People can say what they want about hero but he's still working his ass and his weight isn't affecting his work rate.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I think all the matches are looking good. Candice/Swann looks like a fun match, and Sabin/Ricochet, Cole/ZSJ & reDRagon/CZW guys look GREAT!


----------



## FITZ

the American Dragon: Bryan Danielson Disc 1

_wXw Championship Match _ 
*Bryan Danielson vs. Robbie Brookside(c)*

If you aren’t familiar with wXw or even haven’t seen a lot of the earlier stuff you can really appreciate the start. You have Bryan Danielson in a tiny, poorly lit ring, surrounded by people that hate him. They scream things at him in German and do these weird chant/song things as well. And they all love Brookside. It was very cool to see and I liked how Bryan was immediately in a very strange and very hostile environment. Once the effect wears off I thought the match dragged a bit as Bryan was going for some really old school heel/stalling tactics. I get that he was trying to get heat but there were times when I just wanted to say that I could not have cared less if that last strike was with a fist or an open hand. Brookside didn’t make this much better as he seemed to awkwardly get the fans to chant things for him. I was on my way to say that this was one of my least favorite Danielson matches when things finally clicked.

Brookside tried to leap over Bryan and he injures his leg. Kind of a cool way to open up an injured limb segment since Bryan had never really targeted it at all. He just hurt his leg and Bryan was all over it. Once that happened I got into the match as Bryan worked the leg well, talked shit to the crowd, and the selling was good. There were a few false comebacks that I really liked and I didn’t even mind that Brookside just hit one big move to win. He sold well and it was better to just take it home and not give him the chance to stop selling. Also it fit with the story as Bryan was dominating the match and Brookside had to go for the homerun shot to win. This isn’t a classic but it’s still good. The middle of the match really hurts it but the fun beginning and the leg work and selling was all very well down. I almost feel bad for thinking that Bryan was going to have a bad match earlier. 
*****


_PWG Championship Match:_
*Bryan Danielson(c) vs. El Generico w/Kevin Steen*

I don’t know if a better combination exists in wrestling than a heel champion Danielson and an injured, babyface El Generico as the challenger. The match was everything you could have possibly hoped it would be. Generico comes out with an injured shoulder and Steen tells us he won’t be able to wrestle. Bryan goads him into the match anyway and he goes right for the shoulder. The match was just the best with Bryan going for the shoulder, Generico selling like a champion, and the crowd and myself just getting more and more engrossed in the match. Generico has that ability that no matter what the circumstances and no matter who he’s in the ring against that you want him to win. And if the match is good enough there is almost a desperate need to see him win. Anyway Bryan works the arm and things are looking bad until Generico suplexes Bryan from the apron into the floor and hits a crazy dive off the top. That was his first real offense and it signaled that he really had a chance.

While Generico got in a lot more offense after the big spot he was still clearly the underdog. Bryan would constantly cut off his momentum and he just wasn’t able to string that much offense together. The finishing stretch was a thing of beauty. I think the best way to sum it up is that at one point I had a sinking feeling that Generico wasn’t going to win and it made me feel terrible. This match took place over 7 years ago and Bryan is one of my all time favorites and I’m getting a sickening feeling that he is going to win. I got excited on near falls and was unhappy when Bryan would kick out. They made me care about the match and I was totally engrossed in it. The fans loved Generico, the intimate atmosphere with crowd right up against the ring worked and Steen was a nice touch at ringside. There was so little room that he was basically in the crowd cheering on Generico. Great match and makes me really hope these two meet again on a bigger stage someday. 
*****½ *


*Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush*

I liked it. Lots of mat wrestling and it was certainly a Quackenbush match but those are fun from time to time. This had more of a story worked in than most. Bryan targeted Quack’ arm for a good chunk of the match and Quack sold it so that’s a plus. I was a little surprised how much offense Bryan got in. I mean it was all Bryan early on and he was being such a piece of shit as he dominated the match. It made the comeback from Quack better and they did a good job of capturing the feeling that Quack had a real chance to win. Smarly worked control segment with an engaging finishing stretch. 
*****


* Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson*

This match took place the night after the previous match as part of the 16 Karat Tournament and I thought it was a really good progression. In the previous match Bryan dominated the match and knew that he was the best in the world. This time he was in the ring with someone that appeared to be just as good as him. The match was almost a perfect 50/50 as far as offense was and the whole point that I got out of this was that there was someone that was just as good as Bryan. They kept things on the mat for the most part but it was always interesting to watch and there was a good amount of logic in their counters and holds. Bryan being an asshole when he was in control of the match was fun and it was nice to see him get a strong heel response from the crowd; They really seem to hate him in Germany. Things escalated at the perfect pace before they took things home. I loved the ending because it showed why Bryan had such a good chance to beat anyone. They were perfectly evenly matched and then Bryan goes and uses the ref as a shield to steal the win. He kept the heel tactics to a minimum until the very end when he surprised everyone and totally stole the win. It’s really no surprise that these two had a good match but I was happy to see that the match appears to part of a larger story as far as Bryan at the tournament goes. 
****3/4*


*Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero*

Fans were chanting “Hero” at Bryan after his first win against Quackenbush so this was the match that people really wanted to see in the tournament. And it delivered. Had they just had a 37 minute match where they exchanged holds and chain wrestled I think I would have been OK with it. But they added so many different layers into this match that we ended up with an incredibly compelling 37 minutes. The first obvious thing is that the fans are in love with Hero and can’t stand Bryan so the atmosphere was there from the very start and because of that this match had the perfect feel. It was a weird mix of a big fight atmosphere and underground fight club. That’s probably the best way that I could describe it. Hero and Danielson also did a great job of quickly building up a lot of animosity with each other. I mean this was just a match in a tournament and there wasn’t much of a story going on between these guys but they quickly changed all of that. Bryan’s strategy early on was to piss off Hero so he would make a mistake and it worked out for him, which in turn really pissed Hero off. Within 10 minutes it seemed like they hated each other. 

Bryan dominated Quack, seemed like an equal ro Marufuji, and here Hero seemed to be the superior wrestler for quite some type. It was the natural progression and it really worked here because it allowed us to see 3 very different matches from Bryan. You also had some arm work from Hero early on and while it wasn’t a huge factor towards the end you would often seeing Bryan favoring it. Also, just the way that Hero started working on it was great as it was an angry and aggressive attack on the arm. Bryan went for a lot of strikes to the nose of Hero, which had been opened up for the 3rd night in a row. The finishing stretch was great as both guys held nothing back (which is crazy because the winner had another match later on) and the ending was shocking. Like I sat there with my mouth open for a minute because I didn’t see it coming at all. And El Generico was on commentary so what more can you ask for? Hero and Bryan are two of my favorite guys and I think they always match up really well together. The match had all of these interesting story components as well as just being an entertaining wrestling match. My biggest complaint is that they did 10 things good instead of doing a few really well. They had all of these story elements but there wasn’t a singular focus of the match and the transitions could be rough as guys would abandon an earlier plan for a new one. It’s still a great match and I only put that there to explain why I wasn’t giving it a perfect rating honestly. 
*****½ *


*Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness *

I can’t say I was too impressed with their effort. It was entertaining enough as they do have great chemistry. I almost feel like the German commentary made me feel less involved in the match after having 3 matches in a row with English commentary. I didn’t even have the option to turn it off and just listen to the crowd. Anyway, we got more fun heel work from Bryan as his goal seemed to be to piss off the crowd. The smile on his face when he would lock in a headlock and insulting the crowd as they chanted “boring” or “same old shit” at him was pretty funny. The match did escalate nicely to the finish but I can’t summarize the match in a few sentences like I was able to do with the other matches. I don’t want to say that they just exchanged moves and control of the match but I kind of have to here. Still a good match but miles behind some of the other matches that they’ve had together.
****¼ *​

If you're in need of a Danielson fix and you've exhausted your supply of his PWG and ROH matches this DVD looks like a nice stash of them. The first disc certainly kicked a ton of ass.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

NastyYaffa said:


> :mark:
> 
> Includes spoilers, of course.


Zack :bow


----------



## Platt

BOLA spoilers within


----------



## Even Flow

Was hoping Joey would post a new one today.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Platt said:


> BOLA spoilers within


:mark:


----------



## Platt

Part of me waiting for them to go to Hero for his preshow meal and just have him sat there with a huge pile of pies.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Part of me waiting for them to go to Hero for his preshow meal and just have him sat there with a huge pile of pies.


:lmao


----------



## sharkboy22

Does anyone know where I can find Danielson/Ambrose Way of the Ronin 2010 online? I'm putting together a DVD and it's the only match missing to complete the project.


----------



## RKing85

watching ROH Year One right now. Low Ki and Amazing Red in the second round of the title tournament.

Holy FUCK!!!!!!! That opening sequence was insane. Can't believe I had somehow forgotten it. Absolutely nuts. Brillant.


----------



## Lazyking

I need to get that DVD.


----------



## Even Flow

sharkboy22 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find Danielson/Ambrose Way of the Ronin 2010 online? I'm putting together a DVD and it's the only match missing to complete the project.


I have the DVD. I'll try and rip the DVD, then rip the match.


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH ASE Review:

1.) Mark Briscoe vs. Hanson: ***1/4. Suprisingly a very good opener. Hanson is great, not sure why he lost.

2.) Tag Team Four Corner Survival - The Monster Mafia vs. The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) vs. Caprice Coleman & Takaaki Watanabe vs. RD Evans & Moose (with Veda Scott & Ramon): **1/2. Fun for what it was.

3.) The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) vs. The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian): **1/4. Your typically lazy BI match since returning. FIP segement, hot tag, finish, repeat.

4.) Adam Cole vs. IWGP Heavyweight Champion "The Phenomenal" AJ Styles: ***3/4. Very good match, could've been better, tho. imo the 450 splash botch hurt the match a lot. Still, great match with neat finish.

5.) ROH World TV Title - Jay Lethal (with Truth Martini) vs. Cedric Alexander: **3/4. Just like his match with Strong, fine but nothing special.

6.) ROH World Title - "Unbreakable" Michael Elgin vs. Jay Briscoe: **. Jesus, I just watched an Elgin's match for 24 minutes. My brain is melting. Jay saved it from being a complete disaster.

7.) ROH World Tag Team Titles - reDRagon vs. The Young Bucks: ***. This match in three words - Moves, Moves Everywhere. Weakest match of the series.


----------



## NastyYaffa

IWF posted the full Aries VS. Ricochet match!


----------



## Brye

Anyone got a review for PWG BOLA 2013 nights 1 & 2? Was thinking about getting them along with this year's. Got a bunch of Amazon money and you can buy highspots through Amazon.


----------



## Even Flow

They're in here (scroll down to the bottom of the 6th post):

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/other-wrestling/1017249-official-dvd-star-ratings-thread.html


----------



## sXeMope

The order I placed with ROH for their July 4th sale finally shipped yesterday. I got an email on the 18th of July saying it shipped but I contacted them yesterday and it turns out that it was never shipped for some reason.

It sounds like Seleziya Sparx is banned from the US as well as Elgin. Really hope it can be figured out because unlike Elgin, I don't think she has the proper paperwork (I could be completely wrong. I'm basing that statement purely off of the hashtag name in promotional material). Really hope it gets cleared up because it would be a huge hit to her career.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

sXeMope said:


> It sounds like Seleziya Sparx is banned from the US as well as Elgin. Really hope it can be figured out because unlike Elgin, I don't think she has the proper paperwork (I could be completely wrong. I'm basing that statement purely off of the hashtag name in promotional material). Really hope it gets cleared up because it would be a huge hit to her career.


Yup, it's all over her twitter at the moment.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/508945684016668672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/509142596367568896
They've started a #FreeSelez hashtag as well. I'm bummed for her actually, she had a really good night at All Star too and to get detained at the border if the stories are true must be one hell of a come down.

Elgin's wife MsChif is an American so he shouldn't have too much trouble.


----------



## Rah

What is the story out of this? I tried to read her Twitter but she comes across as a petulant idiot. All I can find is that Elgin (and I assume her) tried crossing the border with expired visas. This is somehow an injustice because?


----------



## RKing85

the pwponderings podcasts said Sparx is banned from entering the USA for 5 years!?!?!?

Don't know if that's true or not, but horrible if true.

Elgin's is for 90 days by all accounts. So it sounds like Sparx maybe didn't have a work visa at all if her punishment is indeed so severe? Not sure. Hoping somebody can clear this up.


----------



## Bruce L

Are Elgin and Seleziya's problems of the same sort that robbed American audiences of the Super Smash Brothers a while back?


----------



## Lazyking

Just further confirms that wrestlers are idiots.


----------



## sharkboy22

Has anyone ever ordered from Dragon Gate? How's their service?


----------



## Even Flow

I've ordered from DGUSA plenty of times. They're no different than other companies that sell DVD's.


----------



## Lane

Yeah, how dare those fucking Canadians come across our borders to get opportunities they can't get in Canada. God bless those border patrol officers for stopping Canadian wrestler from entering our country. They are on the same level as terrorist. 




I hope for your sake you can tell this is sarcastic.


----------



## Bruce L

sharkboy22 said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from Dragon Gate? How's their service?


Assuming from the fact that you're asking in this thread and not the Puro ones that you're talking about DGUSA, in which case: Their service is generally pretty good, but can be slow as hell if you're ordering during one of their big sales. Also, at least with regards to newly-released DVDs, the date at which you can start placing regular orders (as opposed to pre-orders) often seems well in advance of the date they start shipping, so be aware of that. Moot point atm, as there haven't been any newly-released DVDs in a while.


----------



## Lazyking

Lane said:


> Yeah, how dare those fucking Canadians come across our borders to get opportunities they can't get in Canada. God bless those border patrol officers for stopping Canadian wrestler from entering our country. They are on the same level as terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope for your sake you can tell this is sarcastic.


well if they had their papers in order, their would be no issue. That's on them.


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> the pwponderings podcasts said Sparx is banned from entering the USA for 5 years!?!?!?
> 
> Don't know if that's true or not, but horrible if true.
> 
> Elgin's is for 90 days by all accounts. So it sounds like Sparx maybe didn't have a work visa at all if her punishment is indeed so severe? Not sure. Hoping somebody can clear this up.


I haven't heard 5 years, but it wouldn't surprise me. She's been caught for this kind of thing before. She usually rides to shows in the US with Josh Alexander and Ethan Page I believe and was with them a year or two back when they got turned away at the border. I don't recall the exact timeframe but Page/Alexander were scheduled to face Kingston and Homicide in ROH and it was shortly before Sparx left for Japan. That whole incident is the reason they started using the hashtag names.

Elgin will be okay because he most likely has a work visa, and is married to an American. Seleziya could have serious problems if she's still working without a Visa, Which I suspect she is because she's the only one still using the Hashtag name in AIW and I doubt she's under ROH contract for them to handle it.

Technically the border guards are in the right here but I think the problem a lot of people have with it is that what she, and other Canadians, are doing isn't really worth the time and effort to actively try to prevent. They probably waste more money with processing and whatnot at the border than they would have "lost" if a Canadian had come into their country and gotten paid.


----------



## Concrete

Stinks that having their career in the States is tough. At the same time it is hard to feel terrible for them. Sucks they can't compete but rules are there I suppose and unless you are willing to take the consequences in stride then maybe not doing it is for the best. Or find a way to legally move to the United States. Granted that may have become EXTREMELY hard.


----------



## FITZ

Lane said:


> Yeah, how dare those fucking Canadians come across our borders to get opportunities they can't get in Canada. God bless those border patrol officers for stopping Canadian wrestler from entering our country. They are on the same level as terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope for your sake you can tell this is sarcastic.


It does suck for them but the policy that the US government has with non-citizens working in the US is that they really don't give a shit. It's legal to discriminate against non-citizens and in fact you are supposed to prefer Americans over someone that isn't legally cleared to work, that's why it's so hard to get working papers for non-citizens. 

Here is how the US government looks at the situation and while it does suck for non-Americans it does make sense. There are two main points why the government thinks that preventing Sparx from entering the US is a good thing:

1. If she works without a Work Visa or Greencard or whatever you want to call it she won't be paying taxes on the money she makes.
2. If she can't perform at wrestling shows someone else will take her place and that person will probably be an American. 

Yeah 1 person doesn't really make a difference but the government doesn't want to create a situation where it's easy to come into the US and work undocumented.


----------



## FITZ

I signed up for Highspots TV last week and I thought to motivate myself to watch I would review a bunch of matches from there every week and try to keep a common theme each went. So here goes the first of what I hope will be something I do for a while. I'm just trying to watch around 1 match a day so that shouldn't be too tough right?

Steve Corino

He has a good amount of matches on here from all different companies and there were some matches that I really wanted to see. He seemed like a good place to start. 


_UWF March 2nd, 2007_
*Steve Corino vs. Dustin Rhodes*

Rhodes coming out to Nickleback was hilarious. Corino also cut a pretty great promo against the Rhodes family in general which got him heat and set the tone for the match. The match itself didn’t really deliver as it was as generic as you could imagine. You get the old school heel tactics from Corino that lets him control the match and Rhodes does decent enough as the babyface. The match only lasted around 10 minutes and was your standard affair. They have 2 more matches on Highspots and I’m hoping the rest work out better than this. It’s shocking how much better Rhodes look now in the WWE than he does here, 7 years ago. 
****


_ECW February 4th, 2000_
*Tommy Dreamer and Dusty Rhodes w/Francine vs. Steve Corino and Jack Victory*

Well after hearing the reference to the Dusty/Corino feud I thought I would go back and watch what was available. This match was also my first experience with the “Fan Cam” and I have to say it was pretty cool. Made me feel like I was sitting in the front row which is a very cool feeling. Anyway, this left a lot lot to be desired. There was a fun brawl outside the ring (I only saw Corino and Dreamer) before they settled down in the ring and worked a basic tag. Dusty was set up as the hot tag and Corino and Victory got their heat on Dreamer. Almost as soon as the hot tag was made Rhyno comes out and attacks Dusty that ends the match. Decent feud builder but not a particularly good match.
**¾* 


_Falls Count Anywhere, UWF April 20th, 2007_
*Steve Corino vs. Dustin Rhodes*

I’ll say it was a step up from their previous match but I was still underwhelmed. They have 3 matches on Highspots TV and the first one started with a really personal promo so I was thinking there would be some type of feud. They just didn’t convey any type of hatred. The match was decent but it was a lot like their previous match but with a garbage can. I did like that Corino wasn’t able to get away with as much of his heel stuff because of the stipulation but they didn’t do much with it after the opening minutes. I was hoping for a gritty, old school brawl and they just aren’t quite there.
***¼ *


_NWA Championship Match October 13th, 2001_
*Steve Corino(c) vs. Shin’ya Hashimoto*

I’ve heard about this and seeing it on Highspots was really cool. The end is fairly well known as at the time I guess there was talk that it was a shoot on Hashimoto’s part. History aside I really did like this a lot. It only lasts about 10 minutes but it’s as good of a 10 minutes as you can find. Corino for the first time ever comes off as a sympathetic babyface. He just seemed totally outmatched with Hashimoto. He got offense in but at times it just seemed like he was barely hanging in there even when he was in control. When Hashimoto got in his offense it was brutal. Everything he did just looked like it hurt so much (and it probably did) and I mean everything. He would do an elbow drop and it looked like he was really driving his elbow into Corino as hard he could. The ending was also pretty brutal and I can see why people thought it was a shoot as Hashimoto just beats the shit out Corino and kicked him in the head until he was unconscious. I think he opened him the hard way to. The ref had to stop the match and award Hashimoto the title. Post match was also pretty cool as once Corino came to he attacks Hashimoto and then Hashimoto takes him down and delivers some punches that I think were 100% real. Really cool match even without the worked shoot stuff. 
****½* 


_UWF Bullrope Match June 8th, 2007_
*Steve Corino vs. Dustin Rhodes
*
I’ve not realized that watching their 3 matches was a total waste of time. I feel like they could have had a good match here but they just sort of phoned it in and wrestled for 6 minutes. Blading and using a chair a few times doesn’t make for a good match. 
**** 


_ECW Championship Match November 10th 2000_
*Steve Corino(c) w/Jack Victory vs. CW Anderson w/Cyrus*

I was surprised how short the match lasted. Only about 10 minutes but it was very well worked and a lot of fun. I really enjoyed the fan cam experience here as you could hear both guys in the match and their managers talking shit to each other the whole time. I also feel like both guys were using the ECW style very well as they worked a fairly smart match with the hardcore spots that make ECW ECW. They brawled around for a few minutes before Anderson was able to work the arm of Corino and take control. Corino’s selling was really good and if you’re working a 10 minute match with half of it devoted to arm work the selling better be good. You get your standard face comeback and then all sorts of run ins. Both I thought the run ins were well done as there were a few times where it really looked like Corino was done for. Smartly worked and a lot of fun. 
*****


_$5 Wrestling Live V_
*Steve Corino vs. Freight Train w/Black Elizabeth *

I’ve never seen a match blends kayfabe and reality as much as this. I honestly don’t know what was real and what wasn’t from this match. Corino comes into the ring and issues and open challenge and proceeds to cut one of the most sincere and heartfelt promos of his life against $5 Wrestling and Freight Train. You can really tell that there is real heat here and this isn’t Corino just reading off a script. The match begins and it’s just masterful heel work from Corino. He kills the ref for not letting him use a chair and just beats the shit out of Freight Train. I think he went out of his way to be extra stiff here. It was just an unrelenting assault and then Jake Manning appears. I know this was off script because Manning and Freight Train were feuding and it makes no sense for Manning to help him here. I think Corino went into business for himself and Manning legit came to help his friend who he was kayfabe feuding with. Manning kicks Corino below the belt, throws him into a chair, and then Freight Train levels Corino with an elbow that puts any of Hashimoto’s strike to shame. The ref no sells his bump and counts to 3 so they can end the match before things get ugly. I’ve never seen anything like this before. If they worked me it’s one of the greatest matches ever, if it was real then I don’t even know what to say. You need to watch this match for yourself because I can’t give the intensity that was seen in that ring justice by just typing on my keyboard. 2014 MOTYC obviously, and I don’t see how anything tops it.
*******


_Barbed Wire Match MLW June 20th 2003_
*Steve Corino vs. Terry Funk*

OK I admit that this isn’t from Highspots TV but I did find it on youtube from what looks like a legit MLW youtube channel. This is the kind of match that I had been hoping for when looking at Corino’s stuff. I like the modern death match style a lot but this is something different and the type of match that you don’t have to be a death match fan to like. They do a good job of building up the use of the barbed wire as they don’t directly go to any big spots. When the barbed wire finally does start getting used the match is all Corino and they do a great job of getting Funk a ton of sympathy. An old, bloody Terry Funk, thrown into barbed wire is really all that’s need to get you hooked to a match. You don’t need to know the backstory to enjoy the comeback as just seeing the control segment makes you want to see Funk kill Corino. While there wasn’t a big move or anything to start the comeback once Terry got going the match was great. Corino deserves a lot of credit for taking the beating that he got the entire arena to want him to get. The amount of times he was thrown into the barbed was incredible. I also like the Funk just totally snapped. He knocked out and pile drove the referee because he tried to cut Corino out of the barbed wire. The ending stretch worked as it looked like Funk was going to get completely robbed of a win but I was pleasantly surprised to see him overcome the odds. Also the end features some of the best barbed wire bat shots that you will ever see (more credit to Corino for taking a beating). I’m not sure why Funk won with a Stunner but whatever the whole match was pretty great. 
****¾ *


_ECW February 18th, 1999_
*Nova vs. Steve Corino*

I don’t know when Corino debuted but this seems like his debut or close to it. It was all about getting the crowd to hate him and he did a good job. He went out of his way to be a “pretty boy” and made sure he did nothing that would get him any admiration from the crowd. The face/heel dynamic was fun enough and they ended up having a decent enough match.
****


_Unsanctioned Match PWX July 20th, 2013_
*Steve Corino vs. Kevin Steen*

I can’t say I was too impressed here. It really feels like they just kind of went through the motions here. The commentators were talking about how they hated each other and I just wasn’t feeling any of that hatred. I maybe had it a little bit at first as they came out of the locker room brawling which was cool but once they settled down the match just wasn’t very good. Neither guy seemed like a face or a heel and they just went through their spots before taking it home. They didn’t kill each other which I really don’t have a problem with because they really shouldn’t be killing each other in front of a small crowd for a small promotion. But when you don’t have a particularly brutal match and you don’t make me believe that you hate each other it just doesn’t make for an enjoyable watch.
****

I also watched the Jimmy Jacobs/Steve Corino shoot that was up there and it was really good. Hearing about how Steve Corino had sex with Missy Hyatt was hilarious and the shoot also had some insightful stories. I’m not generally a big watcher of shoot interviews but I’m glad I watched this one. 


There were some really cool matches that I came across during this week but there was also a lot of stuff that wasn’t very good. I don’t think that means Corino isn’t any god I just don’t think Highspots has the best selection of his matches as the match I liked the most came off youtube and not Highspots.


----------



## RKing85

woah, spoilers on the $5 Wrestling Live 5 

On my to watch pile for this weekend when I go to my parents place from the weekend and will have a LOT of free time to kill.


----------



## Platt

SMV having another sale.



> SALE SALE SALE SALE, you get what we are saying right?
> Spend $50 or more on DVDs/MP4s and save 25% off your order.
> 
> Sale ends 9/12/14 at 1PM EST. No discount code needed.


----------



## RKing85

I got enough on my to watch pile to last me through Black Friday. Where I will again go overboard and get enough dvd's to last me through the whole year. I still got about 8-10 dvd's on my to watch pile that I got last year for Black Friday.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## Even Flow

NastyYaffa said:


>


:mark:


----------



## sharkboy22

Has anyone seen O'Reilly/Butcher? It sounds like it can be one badass motherfucking match but sounds like it could suck complete ass as well. The entire show is on SMV for $12 but 1) I don't wanna pay for the entire show to watch only one match I care about and 2) If it sucks, I just wasted $12. I won't mind paying for it if it's batshit crazy as it sounds.


----------



## Even Flow

My RF order came earlier :mark:

Can't wait to watch Daniels' & Kazarian's shoots.


----------



## Platt

Mine only shipped yesterday 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

That sucks.


----------



## FITZ

Edit that shit out for the Night 3 preview. It shows 2 guys having a match that I'm assuming is a tournament match, which means I know the results of other matches now.


----------



## Lane

O'reilly vs Butcher was a really fun match. Necro beats the piss out of Kyle.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

Catching up on PWG




PWG Sold Our Soul for Rock 'N Roll


1. Roderick Strong vs. Brian Cage - ***
2. AR Fox vs. Rich Swann - *** 1/4
3. Best Friends vs. World's Cutest Tag Team - ***
4. Alex Kozlov vs. Rocky Romero - **
5. Ricochet vs. ACH - *** 1/2
6. Mount Rushmore vs. Cedric Alexander, Trevor Lee, and Johnny Gargano - *** 3/4
7. Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - *** 1/4

Opener started out strong but some botches and a finish out of nowhere kinda ruined it. But the 619 and the dead lift were awesome. 2nd match was good. A few nice spots and some comedy. 3rd match was pure comedy but it was entertaining. Funny stuff. 4th match was meh. A tag team split up and fighting each other because of an injury? Dumb. They tried to make one of them a heel but I wasn't buying it. Not really a fan of either one of them anyways. I had very high expectations for the 5th match so I was kind of disappointed but it was still very good. Just think it could have been better. 6th match was awesome, as expected. Great spots and great triple teams. Young Bucks rule. Steen rules. Funny farewell speech from Steen at the end. IHOP! IHOP! IHOP! Last match was pretty good but I'm just not a huge O'Reilly fan and I already read the results by accident so I knew what was going to happen. I've seen these guys wrestle before many times so it wasn't anything special but good for Kyle.


----------



## FITZ

Highspots TV Reviews #2: Chris Hero

He’s got a good amount of stuff on here and I’m a huge fan of early Hero stuff, which there appears to be a ton of.



_IWA:MS May 3rd, 2008_
*Chris Hero vs. Brodie Lee*

Brodie Lee comes to the ring in same shirt that he wears to the ring now and he has an awesome brawl with Hero outside the ring for a few minutes. It was the chaotic, fun brawl that I always enjoy. They just left a mess before getting in the ring and continuing their good match. Hero controls most of the match and Brodie does a solid job working from behind. I’m pretty sure this was part of some tournament so it didn’t last too long as Hero won in the middle of a Brodie comeback when he hit some elbows. Good stuff and I imagine it would have been even better if they were at different points in their careers as Hero won in a pretty dominant fashion. 
***¾ *


_IWA:MS May 30th, 2004_
*CM Punk, Samoa Joe & BJ Whitmer vs. Chris Hero, B-Boy & Homicide*

I was really impressed with the match. I always get worried when I see an indy match with a lot of guys in it because I think that there is a chance I’ll just see them do spots for 30 minutes. That wasn’t the case here in the slightest. They exchange moves at the start but Whitmer, Joe, and Punk quickly establish themselves as the dominant heel team. There was some tension before the match between Whitmer and his partners but once the match started they seemed to work together fine. The match really did have great pacing in that the heels would control the match, the face team would start to comeback and the heels would just cut them off again. I think the heels worked a control segment on each guy on the face team at one point. Punk heeled it up and the way him and Joe acted was great because they really came across like they were too big of a deal to be taking things seriously. They were also willing to play true heels which really helped as the blatant cheating made you more invested in the match as I was pulling for faces after a few minutes. 

The eliminations were also done in a way that really enhanced the story. Hero was isolated for a long time and it seemed like a pretty big moment when he made the hot tag. But B-Boy was quickly pinned and the momentum from the faces was quickly cut off. I was also happy to see that Hero was the focus of the match as this was all about him wanting to get Joe to tap out. He ends up being left alone with Joe and Punk and we get a solid Hero/Punk encounter before Whitmer ends up screwing Punk over on purpose to leave Hero and Joe. At this point I was invested in the match and when Hero got Joe to tap I was satisfied. Really good match. It was smartly worked, wasn’t sloppy, and was compelling from bell to bell. I just became a lot more optimistic about all the IWA:MS stuff on Highspots.
***** *


_NWA Force 1 Championship Match April 30th, 2010_
*Chris Hero vs. Sami Callihan(c)*

I hate NWA Force 1. This match was fine but the company itself is just awful. The commentary was unbearable as you had Nick Gage and some other morons that talked shit about Hero and Callihan. I really don’t think a commentator should be saying that your champion needs to hit harder if he’s going to win. And this wasn’t a one time thing it was fairly constant. The production sucked, they had 1 camera, yes 1 camera, and it was too low so everything looked zoomed out. Why I only saw 1 camera shot I don’t know because I saw a second camera guy standing on the corner recording the whole time. 

Now that I got that out of the way I do want to give both Hero and Callihan credit for having a good match. This is actually a really old formula where you have your local heel champion being challenged by a bigger name (keep in mind this took place in 2010). Hero dominates early and gives the impression that he’s just in a class above Callihan. Sami eventually gets on his offense and he heels it up really well. Very entertaining to see a heel spit in a referee’s face and bitch slap a security guard because he wants to use the chair he’s sitting in. Hero’s comeback was good and he made Sami look tough towards the end. The ending had a lot of antics as there were ref bumps and outside interference. A super fat security guard gets involved which was stupid and the match ends when some small guy super kicks Hero while the ref is down. Yeah after a good and hard hitting 20+ minute match Hero gets pinned by a weak superkick from some random. I liked the match but it’s a shame it didn’t take place in a better company. Also I might have liked this more if I could have seen the match better and heard more stuff over the commentary. 
****¼ *



_CZW May 14th, 2005_
*Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen*

Hero jumps Steen from behind as he’s walking to the ring. It starts a really solid match and was surprised to see how different Hero was working in CZW than in other companies. He was more of a classical heel and I didn’t see any of the mat wrestling that he was known for earlier in his career. It worked really well for this match as Steen was pretty popular with the crowd and the extended beatdown to start the match really got him a lot of support. Steen showed some signs of life during Hero’s control segment and it got to the point where him doing anything would get him some type of reaction. Steen puts together a solid comeback and wins what would have to have been an upset at the time. Nothing too amazing but a nice solid match.
*****


_PWG Tag Team Championship Match December 11th 2010_
*Peligros Abejas!(c) v. The Kings of Wrestling*

I was happy to see this on Highspots because now I won’t really be tempted to go out and buy this DVD for one or two matches. The match was really worked and I just loved the dynamic. The Kings were the best team, I know they were the challengers but they just looked like the best tag team in the world during the match. They were the best and they controlled the match and they went against 2 guys that just play amazing faces. I would classify this as an example of good Paul London and El Generico is always good. The pacing was good and there was enough of Hero and Claudia hitting big impact moves for you to never really settle in for a long control segment. I also liked that there wasn’t the traditional comeback from London and Generic. There was never a time when they looked to be in control and they always played the underdogs. Really good match. Also the London/Generico promo after the match was amazing.
****¾ *


_IWA:MS October 20th, 2006_
*Chris Hero vs. Low-Ki* 

Hero had some really good heel work here. Low-Ki stiffs people and beats the shit out them, we all know that’s what you want to see him to do. Hero made sure not to let him do that. Every time Low-Ki would throw a kick or a chop Hero would duck out of the ring or find some other way to break up any momentum. He instead made sure that Low-Ki had to wrestle him on the mat. So we would get these really good exchanges of chain wrestling before Low-Ki would try to fire up only to get cut off by Hero. The formula worked as I enjoyed the technical stuff and Hero constantly ducking out made the ass kicking that he got from Low-Ki much more enjoyable in the end. You can really appreciate something in a match when you had been waiting 25 minutes for it to finally happen. I just wish it hadn’t been so obvious that they were going to have a time limit draw. It was the main event and it had a 30 minute time limit and the time was announced every 5 minutes. I didn’t even need Highspots to tell me that the video was 30 minutes and 47 seconds long to figure that out. Anyway I got my technical wrestling fix while still seeing a compelling story being told in the ring. No complaints.
****½ *



_PWG Threemendous _
*The Kings of Wrestling vs. Cape Fear (El Generico and Quicksilver)*

If the start of the match hadn’t been so uninteresting I would be throwing a huge rating at the match. There was just 7 or 8 minutes to start where they just did a bunch of stuff without any real meaning behind it. I sort of get what they were going for, they wanted Cape Fear to come out on top of the early exchanges but I didn’t feel like they were really coming out on top by that much. That all changed once we saw the first high spot of the match and Claudio ended up with a nasty cut on the side of his head. Once that happened the Kings were soon able to isolate Generico, who just plays an incredible face in peril. The tag was built up well and the Kings had an impressive enough offense to keep things from dragging. The hot tag was done creatively and was actually hot. And once the tag was made things went pretty crazy and it had me invested in the match. They did a lot of cool stuff without going overboard and everyone was just on point. If you look at this from the traditional tag team perspective (which is was basically structured as) you see that they didn’t get the first stage right where the faces get in a lot of offense but they nailed the last two perfectly. Still a great match because the last 15 minutes were just amazing.
******


_PWG DDT 2007 Night 1_
*The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Briscoe Brothers* 

They had a fun match but it was more about both teams showing off all the cool stuff that they can do in the ring. And they did a lot of cool stuff. I was really happy that they kept this under 20 minutes so while they just did a bunch of spots it was short enough that it was fun to watch without getting old. 
***¾ *


_IWA:MS Championship Match: December 8th, 2001_
*Chris Hero vs. CM Punk(c) vs. Colt Cabana* 

I can’t believe how old this match was and I can’t believe how good it really was. Punk had it even at this early stage in his career. Before the match starts we see the classic “I’m not holding a microphone you dumb bitch!” promo from Punk. I know this is supposed to be Hero’s work that I’m reviewing but Punk was hands down the star of the match. He just played a perfect heel. He was just so obnoxious that Cabana and Hero reacted as post people would, they beat the shit out of him whenever they had the chance to. The double teaming was just blatant and it was just so fun to see. Watching Cabana and Hero set up a chair in each corner and then use Punk as a battering ram to slam his head into each corner was just hilarious. There were a few awkward moments that you would expect as nobody was quite as polished as they are now. And they were just little moments that I easily could have missed. Such as Cabana breaking up a pin and after he hits Hero, Hero does nothing and then he picks Cabana up. Little things that take you out of it for a second or two. Other than that the match was a blast to watch and constantly exciting. I also wasn’t a huge fan of how long some of them spent laying outside the ring but overall they did a good job of avoiding the formulaic triple threat.
****¾*​

I really enjoyed the Hero matches and there is probably enough stuff on there for me to do a second viewing. I would have kept going but I was eager to move onto some other stuff.


----------



## Last Chancery

TaylorFitz said:


> Edit that shit out for the Night 3 preview. It shows 2 guys having a match that I'm assuming is a tournament match, which means I know the results of other matches now.


Don't they explicitly say there are spoilers during the first 15 seconds of the video? That's on you, brah.


----------



## Last Chancery

Lane said:


> Yeah, how dare those fucking Canadians come across our borders to get opportunities they can't get in Canada. God bless those border patrol officers for stopping Canadian wrestler from entering our country. They are on the same level as terrorist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope for your sake you can tell this is sarcastic.


I worry for the Monster Mafia. Ethan Page said he needs a company (ROH) to sponsor him, and they're not willing to do that yet. He's been very careful with it, probably more than most, but there's always the chance. I swear to god, man, if the Mafia is taken from this world, I won't know what to do.


----------



## FITZ

Last Chancery said:


> Don't they explicitly say there are spoilers during the first 15 seconds of the video? That's on you, brah.


The thumbnail showed Wrestler A vs. Wrestler B. Both Wrestler A and Wrestler B were in the tournament. So by looking at the thumbnail 2 matches would be spoiled. I didn't even watch the video.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Veda & Von Eerie :mark:


----------



## Brye

Any word on release dates for BOLA yet? Tucked $50 away for them already. All three previews looked pretty awesome.


----------



## Even Flow

Nothing on the Highspots website. I'd imagine either the end of the month, or around this time next month.

There's another Kevin Steen Show :mark: 






Oh and there's also this that's new & up for pre-order from Highspots (might be a new regular thing with Trent & Chucky T)


----------



## Concrete

FRIGGIN' CHRIST GUYS!


----------



## FITZ

At least it's the thumbnail of the same match....


----------



## Concrete

How has this happened twice?!


----------



## Brye

I'm confused, what happened? :argh:


----------



## FITZ

The thumbnail from the preview video for Night 3 shows 2 guys facing each other. It's obviously a tournament match which means we know both guys advanced.


----------



## RKing85

no idea how people can try and stay away from spoilers. I was refreshing twitter every 20 seconds trying to get results those nights.

And I've said it a million times, I wish there was an audio only version of the Steen show that I could get for $6-$8 or whatever. Would get every single one of them.


----------



## Brye

TaylorFitz said:


> The thumbnail from the preview video for Night 3 shows 2 guys facing each other. It's obviously a tournament match which means we know both guys advanced.


Gotcha. (Y)


----------



## FITZ

RKing85 said:


> no idea how people can try and stay away from spoilers. I was refreshing twitter every 20 seconds trying to get results those nights.
> 
> And I've said it a million times, I wish there was an audio only version of the Steen show that I could get for $6-$8 or whatever. Would get every single one of them.


Not having a twitter account makes it a lot easier I'm sure. For most PWG shows I don't bother but made an exception for BOLA.


----------



## Even Flow

Dreamer's added The Wolves for HOH 7. 

Incase anybody doesn't know who's also been added to the card, there's The Hardy's, The Young Bucks, Lance Hoyt & Harry Smith.


----------



## sharkboy22

My Eleven DVD came today :mark:

What I watched so far:

Rocky Romero vs Tommaso Ciampa- Decent opener. Didn't go long, which is a good thing. ★★

ACH vs Cedric Alexander- Typical PWG undercard match that goes on way too long and just drags on and on, and on, and on, and on. Nothing in this match clicked, nothing made any sense. This match is just bad. It's nothing but hit a big move, kick out at 2, move sluggishly to try to pass it off as selling- wash, rinse, repeat. I hated this match and the only reason I watched this in its full length is because I actually paid for this fucking thing. *DUD*

Best Friends vs Gargano/Elgin- Finally! A match I'm looking forward to! After the previous match bored the shit out of me, I received this match with open arms. By now, it's a pretty much given that the Best Friends will be the one of, if not, the highlights of a PWG show. Super-fun match with all the comedy antics you'd expect. ★★★¼

Kevin Steen vs Trevor Lee- From what I read, a lot of people didn't like this match. I honestly really enjoyed, thought that it was smartly finished and had a really good finish. The whole point of this match was for the crowd to just get one last look at Steen's antics and probably more importantly, get Lee over. Could it have been done better? Of course. But what they did work. This match achieved what it intended do and did so in entertaining fashion. ★★★

Will finish the rest tomorrow but so far, it's been an okay show. Will probably finish it either by tonight or tomorrow and post final ratings. I can see Kazarian/Kendrick being a solid match but the crowd not giving a fuck. Cole/Strong should be good and well Hero/Kyle O'Reilly, I'm not holding my breath. Main event I'm expecting to be a fucking war.


----------



## Brye

I like Cedric Alexander (although I prefer Trevor Lee out of the new guys) and don't mind ACH but I definitely agree that that match didn't click at all. 

I find myself liking Tommaso a little more each time I watch him. And I've never had a big problem with Romero in the role he plays.

Elgin/Gargano vs Best Friends was pretty fun. Had it a tad higher than you but around the same range.

I haven't seen Steen/Lee yet but I saw the opening antics with the streamers. :lmao:lmao:lmao

And the main event is fucking awesome. (Y)


----------



## sharkboy22

The thing is I'm a fan of both Alexander and ACH. It's one of those matches where it sounds better on paper. I think if they were given less time they would have done a better match. It's just the classic PWG problem. Too much freaking time!!! Btw, I'm hoping the answer is no, but does the Hero match go anywhere between 30-40 minutes?


----------



## Brye

I'm honestly not sure. I'm too afraid to watch it so I haven't yet. :lmao

I'll definitely get to it eventually because I do like both guys, but I haven't heard too much good about it.


----------



## antoniomare007

Ok, it's been a long time since I've been interested in indy wrestling (aside from a couple of PWG shows) and I've read enough people I respect talk about Timothy Thatcher that I'm lazily requesting 5 matches from him to check out. Preferably online or with a link in the media section. I tried using the search function but failed miserably.

@Seabs any help, man?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Highly recommend EVOLVE 35. Great show.


----------



## Concrete

This is probably the best free match of his. Maybe his best match from this year. That being said, if you come across matches between him and Gulak or Busick you should give them a watch cause they are likely to be really good at the least.


----------



## Lane

MTheBehemoth said:


> Highly recommend EVOLVE 35. Great show.


Big time. It and Absolution from this year are my two favorite indy shows of 2014.


----------



## RKing85

just finished watching Eleven tonight. Really enjoyed both tag matches an awful lot. They are enough to justify getting this dvd alone. Hero/Cole goes right around 30 minutes. Definitly should have chopped 10 minutes out of it.


----------



## sharkboy22

Rest of Eleven ratings:

Frankie Kazarian vs Brian Kendrick- As I expected, basic indy affair. Some chain wrestling, exchange kicks and elbows. Nothing impressive or worth watching tbh. ★★

Adam Cole vs Roderick Strong- This match flew by really fast. I don't think it went longer than 15 minutes. Fun match and kept my interest the entire time. ★★★¼

Chris Hero vs Kyle O'Reilly- Again, went in with expectations and they were met. This match went only way too long at just a little over 30 minute. Typical Chris Hero stuff (chain wrestling and submissions for the sake of it) and typical O'Reilly stuff (sub-par selling). I'd be lying though if I said I didn't somewhat enjoy this match. I believe had this gone 15 minutes it would have been better. Still a nice story they tried to tell with Hero working the leg and O'Reilly, the arm. Unfortunately, Kyle's sub-par selling couldn't fully tell the story and Hero's obsession with strikes made the leg work seem like an after thought. Seriously, if you're attacking a guy with elbows and he's not going down, and he already has a bad knee you spent half the match working on, then why not just strike the knee? ★★1/2

Young Bucks vs Candice/Joey- HOLY FUCKING SHIT WHAT THE FUCK DID I JUST WATCH. The Bucks jsut know how to work a match. Candice is the best damn underdog in wrestling today and PWG has created something special in her. Taking all that into consideration plus the amazing chemistry these four have, it's no surprise that this match is great. There is just one thing I didn't like. There's this one spot they do on the outside with Candice that I felt could have been sold a little bit longer. Also, it was missing something special to really make it the "Match of the Year" contender it could be. Sorry, Reseda fans but it was 1 a.m. and you guys were drunk, it's nowhere near MOTYC. Still, this is a great match and is just fucking insane from start to finish. ★★★3/4

Overall, I'd say this was a decent show. The two tag team matches are worth checking out, Steen/Lee is a nice outing and Cole/Strong isn't bad either. However, the opener is pretty forgettable and stay far, far away from ACH/Alexander. And well, I think we all know what to expect from Hero. Overall: 6.5/10


----------



## antoniomare007

Concrete said:


> This is probably the best free match of his. Maybe his best match from this year. That being said, if you come across matches between him and Gulak or Busick you should give them a watch cause they are likely to be really good at the least.


Thanks man!! 

Yeah, I've heard his matches with Gulak and Busick are worth checking out, just wanted to know if there were any links out there. Specially the FIP match with Gulak from March but oh well.


----------



## ZEROVampire

Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher from Beyond Secret Show 4/13 ***1/2


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> We’ve heard lots of good reports on Evolve over the weekend. Gabe Sapolsky has changed the format of the shows to straight matches, all singles matches, no intermission, with an emphasis on less high spots and more technical wrestling. He’s eliminating multiple person filler matches thinking that the three-and-four-way matches can get people to pop for them but everyone forgets about them five minutes after they are over. The philosophy is to vary times, have some matches build to a finish and others end with no build, just to show the end can come at any time. The idea is to keep the shows between two hours and 15 minute and two hours and 30 minutes. The heavy technical style is going to be built around Timothy Thatcher, Drew Gulak, Biff Busick and Zack Sabre Jr. as the leaders of the new style. A lot of people were raving about Thatcher vs. Sabre Jr., on 9/13 in Queens. Some were comparing the 9/14 show in Brooklyn to a G-1 level show in that every match was good to great, with four matches in the **** range. Drew Galloway is really shining in this group. He beat Rich Swann and Roderick Strong over the weekend. Ricochet will continue to work for this group and the Dragon Gate USA group even though he’s signed with Lucha Underground. But Lucha Underground will have the first priority on his dates.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gabe making a change sounds :mark:

Fuck off w/the spotty crap that is all over the US market, and why it is trash, & focus on highlighting the qualities of some workers who can actually work. And the best part? Keeping the shows neat & trimmed. That and stop booking AR Fox.


----------



## Rah

The cynic in me wonders how long the novelty will last to the wider audience, considering the style is cemented on four guys (and there aren't really many, if any, at the level of Busick/Thatcher/Gulak to slot in from the Indies) but that's news I welcome openly. Of course I'd be spoiling myself with the hopes of possible Mexican imports to match up with Busick or Thatcher, but the Evolve roster is looking mighty fine as is.

Thatcher
McIntyre
Masters (?)
Hero
Evan Bourne
Gulak
Busick
Styles (?)

Done right, and it seems Gabe is destined to do so, this may peak at delivering a slew of MotYC. At worst, it'll be WWE Superstars in 2011 with more depth in acts. Honestly surprised the idea cemented itself within Evolve or by Sapolsky. We've had a taste of this style for a while, now, across country but no promotion has bit the bullet. PWG is too focused on becoming RoH Lite, and ignoring the showcase for local talent they once were, while CZW is doing, uh, something - whatever it is. Good on Gabe. First Callihan/Finlay, now a glimpse of the best Indy promotion by a country mile.


----------



## Concrete

The hope is that with the trio of Thatcher, Gulak, and Busick that more wrestlers start working that style and create a more diverse pecking order in the promotion. Tracy Williams seems like a guy who could easily make it a quartet next year. Frankie Pickard and Connor Claxton are putting together really rad 5-7 minute matches on CZW's Dojo Wars shows. They could be slotted in on an EVOLVE show if Gabe really wanted it. 

While I love the style done by the wrestlers above there is also Drew Galloway and his style that creates variety. And that variety is with styles that isn't done by every single indie promotion under the moon. Looking very much forward where Gabe takes this promotion.


----------



## Chismo

Sounds fine, because it has a chance to be even better than the early EVOLVE which had its share of immensely fun ground-based matches that were some kind of BattlARTS/MUGA mixture, only this time the wrestlers included are even better than Hero, Fish, O'Reilly, Cole, etc. Fuck, I wish Sawa would come out of retirement...


----------



## sharkboy22

Imo, that should be every indy show's philosophy. I hope PWG can adopt the idea :side:

It's about damn time someone returns wrestling to what it used to be and not the same freaking Eddie Edwards/Davey Richards Final Battle clone every match wants to be. After watching ACH/Alexander from Eleven, I think that was the final straw. You can't pass off a bunch of big moves and near falls as wrestling

EDIT: Now if only Gabe could get those damn DVDs out on time. Those two shows sound like a must own.


----------



## Platt

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

The fact that a promotion isn't trying to be PWG or ROH is something refreshing. CZW was a good variety show but seems to have taken a bit of a nose dive. All they need to add is southern brawlers and they've covered the basis. I think there is certainly a spot for your Dragon Gate spotfests on these shows but not exactly main event Dragon Gate Spotfests. The tag team division though is a little odd in this new mix. Mostly cause this Konley/Nese duo doesn't have great parts to work with. 

Now hopefully they actually do what they said and put effort into those DVDs...


----------



## Rah

What was the last DVD release/iPPV show, anyway? #32 and #33 look intriguing.





Chismo said:


> Sounds fine, because it has a chance to be even better than the early EVOLVE which had its share of immensely fun ground-based matches that were some kind of BattlARTS/MUGA mixture


IIRC, Santino Marella is looking to start his own promotion influenced heavily by shoot-style and BattArts.


:dance


----------



## Concrete

Santino said this awhile ago and I think has done a show. Don't think any of it has surfaced :/


----------



## Chismo

Rah said:


> IIRC, Santino Marella is looking to start his own promotion influenced heavily by shoot-style and BattArts.
> 
> 
> :dance


He already runs the huge ass wrestling/MMA school in Canada called Battle Arts, and one of the trainers is Yuki Ishikawa. Santino is a big Yuki/BattlARTS mark.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


9 mins


----------



## KingCrash

Think the last Evolve DVD release was 19 or 20. 



> The fact that a promotion isn't trying to be PWG or ROH is something refreshing. CZW was a good variety show but seems to have taken a bit of a nose dive. All they need to add is southern brawlers and they've covered the basis. I think there is certainly a spot for your Dragon Gate spotfests on these shows but not exactly main event Dragon Gate Spotfests. The tag team division though is a little odd in this new mix. Mostly cause this Konley/Nese duo doesn't have great parts to work with.


The tag division is weird because it was supposed to be for DGUSA instead of EVOLVE but with that stalled there wasn't much use for them besides The Bravados cheating in every match and bogging the shows down and I don't know if the PAB group will be any different with the feeling that it was always made just to have a stable in there. And if Gabe can get this to work then if he can finally get DG talent to restart DGUSA they'll feel like two different promotions.


----------



## Even Flow

It was 19.


----------



## sXeMope

Was there ever anything else said on the DVD release of the most recent tripleshot? The ones that had Sydal return. I swear I saw Gabe say that they were gonna be put into immediate DVD production.


----------



## Even Flow

Someone asked Gabe this on twitter a few days back:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511932655903211521


----------



## Lane

I need to check out EVOLVE 34. EVOLVE 35 was amazing though. Busick vs Sabre, Gargano vs Gulak, Williams vs Thatcher, and Drew vs Roderick were all really good. Williams really shined in his match against Thatcher and the Galloway vs Strong match was on fire from the word go.


----------



## sXeMope

Even Flow said:


> Someone asked Gabe this on twitter a few days back:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511932655903211521


I think it may have been 30-33 I was referring to but in any case I hope he sticks to this. I remember asking him when 22(? The one with Gargano/Del Sol) was coming out just after it happened and he said a few months, and we're now about a year and a half later..

*Insert rant about why Gabe should get SMV or Highspots to handle DVD production here*


SMV has some new releases coming out for KOT. Interviews with Chuck Taylor and 3.0 and BOTIs with Sonjay Dutt and Michael Elgin. Will skip on the Elgin BOTI but the others sound pretty interesting.


----------



## sharkboy22

Gabe should really let Highspots handle his shit. We've reached 35 and 19 is now shipping. Like WTF? I think he needs to limit his shows to one a month, that way the shows wouldn't pile up. Oh well, I guess he makes more money doing the big week-end shows. And I guess to the viewer it's more exiting that way as well. DVD on the whole is dead and video download is the new way to go. But there are still a few collectors left out there.


----------



## FITZ

Gabe does have to make money right? I mean he's been doing his own thing for years now and if he was losing money I don't see how he could still be doing it.


----------



## seabs

*Ego.*


----------



## Rah

How are people keeping up with the product, then? IPPV and VoD?

These shows never make torrents so I wonder.


----------



## Even Flow

> An official press release should be issued later today but a tour of China is set for 11/10-11/16 for live events presented by WWNLive, the parent company of EVOLVE, SHINE, FIP and Dragon Gate USA.
> 
> This is something the promotion has been working on for several years with the deal just finalized for live events in several cities, including Beijing.


:lmao


----------



## FITZ

Well that wasn't expected. I think it would be hilarious if they end drawing huge crowds to their shows.


----------



## seabs

*It's a much less saturated market for Wrestling so it wouldn't shock me even if they would be there for Wrestling rather than the actual promotions themselves.*


----------



## Chismo

That's a ballsy move. Let's see what Chinese smarks bring to the table.


----------



## sharkboy22

Anyone ever saw Hardys vs Bucks from that NEW show? What about Steen vs Lawler?


----------



## Brye

Highspots says the expected ship date for the BOLA DVDs is October 3rd. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Flux

:mark: @ being excited for a PWG show for the first time since DDT 2013

As someone who knows or has watched very little PWG pre 2008, is this a worthwhile set?



Spoiler: SUPER DRAGON



Disc One
1. Super Dragon vs. Bobby Quance
GSCW – December 14, 2002

2. Super Dragon & B-Boy vs. Bobby Quance & Jardi Frantz
GSCW – March 29, 2003

3. Super Dragon & B-Boy vs. The Briscoe Bros.
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla – October 4, 2003

4. Super Dragon vs. Joey Ryan (Guerrilla Warfare Match)
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla – November 15, 2003

5. Super Dragon vs. TARO (Mask vs. Mask Match)
Revolution Pro – November 29, 2003

6. Super Dragon & Bryan Danielson vs. Joey Ryan & Scott Lost
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla – January 25, 2004

7. Super Dragon vs. Babi Slymm
Revolution Pro – March 6, 2004

Disc 2
1. Super Dragon & Excalibur vs. Chris Bosh & Quicksilver
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla – April 17, 2004

2. Super Dragon vs. Bobby Quance vs. B-Boy vs. Excalibur
CZW – September 11, 2004

3. Super Dragon vs. Joey Ryan (60 Minute Iron Man Match)
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla – October 23, 2004

4. Super Dragon vs. Jack Evans
PWW – November 12, 2004

5. Super Dragon & Excalibur vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico
CZW – December 11, 2004

6. Super Dragon vs. Samoa Joe
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla – February 12, 2005

7. Super Dragon vs. El Generico
wXw – March 20, 2005

Disc 3
1. Super Dragon vs. Excalibur (Guerrilla Warfare Match)
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla – May 13, 2005

2. Super Dragon vs. Chris Bosh
CZW – May 14, 2005

3. Super Dragon vs. El Generico
CZW – May 14, 2005

4. Super Dragon vs. Quicksilver
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla – August 6, 2005

5. Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen (Guerrilla Warfare Match)
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla – December 16, 2005

6. Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla – March 4, 2006

7. Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher (No DQ Match)
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla – September 2, 2006

8. THE RETURN
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla – October 22, 2011

9. Super Dragon & Kevin Steen vs. The Young Bucks(Guerrilla Warfare Match)
Pro Wrestling Guerrilla – December 10, 2011



On a scale of NO IT'S NOT WORTH IT to ILLEGALLY DOWNLOAD IT NOW MOTHERFUCKER, how worth it is it?

The match vs. Joe and WXW match vs. Generico interest me the most.


----------



## KingCrash

For Discs 2 & 3, yes. If there's one thing that's timeless, it's Super Dragon being an utter dick to Generico.


----------



## sharkboy22

Meh, I was contemplating getting the Dragon DVD as well but I've seen most of the stuff already. Not a fan of GW with Ryan nor the tag with Davey. Joe match is pretty cool. Nothing with Chris Bosh and Quicksilver could interest me. GW with Steen is fucking awesome! And the tag match with the bucks is off the hook. 

Only matches I haven't seen that intrigue me are the Generico ones and the one against Butcher. Will wait for a download if one isn't already available.


----------



## TJQ

Brye said:


> Highspots says the expected ship date for the BOLA DVDs is October 3rd. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Forgive me if its a stupid question, but if I ordered it through PWGs site should i be expect it around the same time/earlier/later? I've never purchased anything from either site so I'm not sure what I should be expecting. But I noticed PWG still doesn't seem to have any updates on it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> Forgive me if its a stupid question, but if I ordered it through PWGs site should i be expect it around the same time/earlier/later? I've never purchased anything from either site so I'm not sure what I should be expecting. But I noticed PWG still doesn't seem to have any updates on it.


I don't trust PWG when it comes to online orders so I suggest you get the DVDs from Highspots.


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> I don't trust PWG when it comes to online orders so I suggest you get the DVDs from Highspots.


Alright, I'll keep that in mind from now on, thanks.


----------



## Even Flow

I've never had any problems when ordering from PWG before. 

PWG will release BOLA the same day as when Highspots has it.


----------



## Brye

TJQ said:


> Forgive me if its a stupid question, but if I ordered it through PWGs site should i be expect it around the same time/earlier/later? I've never purchased anything from either site so I'm not sure what I should be expecting. But I noticed PWG still doesn't seem to have any updates on it.


I've never ordered from PWG itself but Highspots usually gets me my stuff fast. They'll both ship same day though. (Y)


----------



## RKing85

glad to finally see a BOLA release date.

I have never had problems ordering from the PWG site, but my highspots orders do get to me faster.


----------



## DarloKid

Even Flow said:


> Someone asked Gabe this on twitter a few days back:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/511932655903211521




hey thats me


----------



## sharkboy22

I've only ordered one wrestling in DVD in my life and that was Eleven and it was from Highspots. I had no problems with them- shipped in 2 days. I've heard stories about PWG's service though. There was some guy here who waited an entire year to get his order, or something like that.


----------



## sharkboy22

If you haven't already, check out Gresham vs End from Night 2 of the 16 Carat Gold Tournament this year. It's not a classic or anything but it's definitely a gem. A great match. *****1/4*


----------



## bme

*PWG 11*

Romero/Ciampa ** ok
ACH/Cedric **1/2
Best Friends/Gargano,Elgin ** ok
Steen/Lee *** good
Kaz/Kendrick * decent
Cole/Strong *** good
Hero/O'Reily - i was enjoying the match intially but they lost me when they started the strike battle. Also this was too long.
Bucks/WCTT **** great

When it comes to Gabe's vision for Evolve i welcome it. Recently I've only watched stuff from PWG, ROH & CZW but it seems like most wrestlers want to be a modern hybrid wrestler. The strike battles are really starting to irk me.


----------



## Even Flow

Couple of new shoots RF has on sale. One with Teddy Long and the other with Curt Hawkins. The Bischoff one's started shipping too, hopefully RF will put a preview up soon.

Plus they've just done a 3hr shoot with Ricardo, and are planning a shoot with Alberto too.


----------



## sharkboy22

Wait, Del Rio got released? *Checks Wikipedia* For more than a month now? Due to unprofessional conduct? And he's started working with AAA? Man, I gotta get on the dirtsheets more. Or at least check WWE.com

Anyway, I'm actually looking forward to that shoot.


----------



## sharkboy22

NEW Under The Stars 3 shipped today. Really hope Bucks/Hardys delivers and Steen/Lawler should be entertaining for what it is. Undercard looks pretty solid as well. Hopefully, it's a much better buy than Eleven :side:

Anyway, does anyone know if you get a discounted price for purchasing all 3 nights of BOLA?


----------



## Even Flow

Nope. Unless you wait until the next Highspots sale, or wait until PWG has their annual winter sale, where they normally do 5 for $40.


----------



## Brye

I've never watched NEW before but Bucks/Hardys sounds interesting. Steen/Lawler sounds like it could be fucking awesome.

And I don't think.  I wish, but I'm pretty sure they're gonna be $15 each regardless.

Edit: Oh god winter sale, can't wait.


----------



## Even Flow

They've done it the past 2 years. Fingers crossed they'll do it again this year.


----------



## sharkboy22

I really hope they do the winter sale. I could definitely wait it out till then. Will probably just pick up the 3 nights and the other two will be the remaining shows for the year. Oh and does Highspots have a sale around winter time as well? Ah, these damn wrestling DVDs are gonna burn a hole in my pocket.


----------



## Even Flow

Next Highspots sale will probably be Columbus Day or Thanksgiving/Black Friday.


----------



## RKing85

my 'to get on Black Friday' list is getting pretty long. Going to be a pricy weekend. fpalm


----------



## EmbassyForever

First night of KOT was really mediocre. imo the first match was good, and maybe the last two were fun, but other than that nothing was memorable or interesting. Night 2 should be better.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

:mark:


----------



## Platt

Still gutted I had to work all last weekend and couldn't go to any of the shows. Hopefully someone brings them back in the future.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Gotta love EWR. Just released Cheech and Bryce Remsburg from ROH and replaced them with Josh Barnett and Dutch Mantell, for the same price.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

Dragon said:


> Gotta love EWR. Just released Cheech and Bryce Remsburg from ROH and replaced them with Josh Barnett and Dutch Mantell, for the same price.


Excuse my ignorance but what exactly is EWR ?


----------



## Brye

Officially pre-ordered the BOLA DVDs. October 3rd pls.


----------



## Even Flow

I'm waiting for Highspots to put the last ever Kevin Steen Show available for download. Hate the fact it takes about a week after the actual DVD release for them to make it available.


----------



## Brye

Yeah, I was gonna say I thought I saw it on the front page but that's just the DVD. Which is weird. You think it wouldn't take too long.


----------



## Even Flow

Couple of tweets from Highspots:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514988590737395712

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514538878376886272


----------



## RKing85

hard for highspots to get down to Mexico to film new Steen shows now that Steen has gone down there to help Generico with his orphanage.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/514991533733732354
I really need to buy 57-60.


----------



## sXeMope

I really need to get around to checking out some Shimmer shows. For as much as I've come to enjoy female wrestling, the only Shimmer I've ever seen were shows that had Britani Knight on them.

Does Highspots have an actual long-term plan for a new "show" or are they just gonna throw stuff at the wall until they see the sales drop? I really enjoy the concept but I feel like it takes a certain type of person to have a good show. Steen worked well because his personality was entertaining and meshed well with everyone, and he had a lot of stories himself from his years in the business so his "shows" felt more like two guys having a conversation than an interview. The Best Friends show looks hilarious and Compton could be okay depending on who he's paired with but I feel like it's a matter of time before we see something stupid like The Freight Train Show. Cabana could be a great "replacement", but I'm not sure if people would buy the shows as much because he's already interviewed a bunch of guys on AOW.


----------



## sharkboy22

Can't see myself buying DVDs till quite sometime. Customs and Skybox fees are killing me lol.


----------



## Even Flow

sXeMope said:


> I really need to get around to checking out some Shimmer shows. For as much as I've come to enjoy female wrestling, the only Shimmer I've ever seen were shows that had Britani Knight on them.
> 
> Does Highspots have an actual long-term plan for a new "show" or are they just gonna throw stuff at the wall until they see the sales drop? I really enjoy the concept but I feel like it takes a certain type of person to have a good show. Steen worked well because his personality was entertaining and meshed well with everyone, and he had a lot of stories himself from his years in the business so his "shows" felt more like two guys having a conversation than an interview. The Best Friends show looks hilarious and Compton could be okay depending on who he's paired with but I feel like it's a matter of time before we see something stupid like The Freight Train Show. Cabana could be a great "replacement", but I'm not sure if people would buy the shows as much because he's already interviewed a bunch of guys on AOW.


Well as the tweet says above, whether Trent & Chucky T get to continue depends on the feedback they get once it goes on sale. I really hope it does well, judging from the preview they put up on yt. Compton does have potential imo.

Freight Train is laughable, if they gave him his own show i'd be pissed. I agree with you about Cabana too.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Dragon said:


> Gotta love EWR. Just released Cheech and Bryce Remsburg from ROH and replaced them with Josh Barnett and Dutch Mantell, for the same price.


Football Manager for wrestling


----------



## sharkboy22

I haven't see a Shimmer show since probably 44 or something like that. Used to follow the promotion religiously but then it was hard to find them online


----------



## Super Sonic

Need to unload this shit

$5 each or 3 for $12, US shipping included. International shipping would be extra.

ROH:
Destiny (Danielson vs. Homicide; Rave vs. Richards; Aries/Strong vs. Briscoes)
Respect is Earned one disc (Morishima/Danielson vs. KENTA/McGuinness; Briscoes vs. Sydal/Castagnoli; Romero vs. Marufuji)
Honor in the Heart of Texas (Lethal vs. ACH; Taven vs. Edwards, Jay vs. Richards; Cole vs. Strong)
Manhattan Mayhem V (Bucks vs. Hooligans; Steen vs. Strong; Wolves vs. reDRagon; Elgin vs. Anderson)
Best of ROH TV Vol. 1 (Haas/Benjamin vs. KOW; O'Reilly vs. Richards; Ishimori vs. Strong; Storm vs. Bennett; Richards vs. Elgin; reDRagon vs. Hooligans)
All 3 volumes of Secrets of the Ring w/ Raven, as well an extra opened copy of Vol. 1

PWG:
The High Cost of Doing Business (Danielson vs. Evans; Bucks vs. Ryan/Lost)

WWE Blockbuster - scratches due to previous rentals:
Royal Rumble 2007
One Night Stand 2007
WrestleMania XXIV

IWC:
Best of AJ Styles Vol. 1

ECW via RF VIdeo:
Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko rivalry compilation

NOAH w/ English commentary:
Spring Navigation 2006 (Kobashi vs. Marufuji; KENTA vs. Ishimori)
Summer Navigation 2006 (Rikio/Morishima vs. KENTA/Marufuji; Akiyama/Misawa vs. Sasaki/Takayama)
Autumn Navigation 2006 (Marufuji vs. KENTA)
Great Voyage 2006 (KENTA vs. Danielson II; Marufuji vs. Misawa)
Spring Navigation 2007 (Akiyama/Rikio vs. Sugiura/Takayama; CIMA/Dragon Kid/Yokosuka vs. Marvin/Ota/Marufuji)
Double pack - 7/15/2007 (KENTA/Ishimori vs. Ibushi/Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Marvin/Suzuki; Danielson/McGuinness/Romero vs. Shiozaki/Yone/Morishima) and 9/9/2007 (Morishima vs. Marufuji)
Double pack - 10/27/2007 and 12/2/2007 (Kobashi's return from cancer teaming up with Takayama against Misawa and Akiyama)

FIP:
Unstoppable 2007 (Strong vs. Castagnoli 2/3 falls; Evans vs. Richards; Briscoes vs. King/Blade)
Redefined (Stevens vs. Strong; Aries vs. Richards; Rinauro vs. Black; McGuinness vs. Necro)
Heatstroke '08 (Stevens vs. Shiozaki; Black vs. Necro; Blade vs. Aries; Strong vs. King)

DGUSA/Evolve:
Open the Ultimate Gate 2010 (Evans/Bucks vs. CIMA/GAMMA/Dragon Kid; Hulk vs. Doi; Shingo vs. Yoshino; bonus matches Strong vs. Mochizuki; Doi vs. Yoshino)
Mercury Rising 2010 (Hulk/Speed Muscle vs. CIMA/GAMMA/Dragon Kid; Yamato vs. Yokosuka. Bucks vs. Jigsaw/Quackenbush; bonus match Shingo/Yamato vs. Hulk/Yoshino)
Open the Northern Gate (Hulk/PAC vs. Yamato/Shingo; Dragon Kid vs. Yoshino 2/3 falls; Doi vs. Mochizuki; CIMA vs. Jacobs; Akuma/Tozawa vs. Jigsaw/Quackenbush; bonus matches Danielson vs. Sydal; Hulk/Yoshino vs. Mochizuki/Nakajima)
Uprising 2010 (PAC/Doi vs. Jigsaw/Quackenbush; Hulk vs. Yoshino; Tozawa vs. Mochizuki; Yamato/Shingo vs. CIMA/Dragon Kid; bonus matches Aries vs. Yokosuka; Yamato/Shingo vs. Mochizuki/Nakajima)
Untouchable 2010 (DANIELSON VS. YAMATO; MOXLEY VS. JACOBS; Speed Muscle vs. CIMA/Ricochet; Shingo vs. Dragon Kid)
Way of the Ronin 2010 (MOXLEY VS. DANIELSON; Hulk/Speed Muscle vs. Shingo/Yamato/Tozawa)
Bushido: Code of the Warrior 2010 (MOXLEY vs. JACOBS; Hulk vs. Shingo; CIMA/Horiguchi vs. Yamato/Tozawa)
United: NYC (PAC/Yoshino vs. CIMA/Dragon Kid; Ricochet/Doi vs. Taylor/Gargano; Hulk vs. Yamato)
United: Finale (PAC/Yoshino vs. Taylor/Gargano; Aries/Jacobs/Yamato/Callihan vs. CIMA/Ricochet/Doi/Dragon Kid; Hulk vs. Tozawa)
Mercury Rising 2011 (PAC vs. Tozawa; Yamato vs. Aries; CIMA/Ricochet/Doi vs. Taylor/Swann/Gargano)
Open the Ultimate Gate 2011 (PAC/Yoshino vs. CIMA/Doi; Aries vs. Jacobs; Yamato vs. Tozawa)
Evolve 7 (MOXLEY VS. ARIES; Taylor vs. Tozawa; Sabre vs. Callihan; bonus match Strong vs. Moxley)
Enter the Dragon 2011 (Yamato vs. PAC; Lee/Aries/CIMA vs. Swann/Gargano/Yoshino)
Chasing the Dragon (PAC/Swann/Fox vs. CIMA/RIcochet/Tozawa; Yamato/Yoshino vs. Taylor/Gargano)
Untouchable 2011 (PAC vs. Ricochet; Yamato vs. CIMA)
Way of the Ronin 2011 (PAC/Yoshino vs. CIMA/Ricochet; Doi vs. Gargano)
Bushido: Code of the Warrior 2011 (PAC VS. LEE; Yamato vs. Taylor; CIMA/Ricochet vs. Cannon/Callihan)
Freedom Fight 2011 (PAC vs. Ricochet; Yamato vs. Gargano; CIMA vs. Yoshino)
Open the Golden Gate (PAC vs. Tozawa; Doig vs. Yoshino; CIMA/Ricochet vs. Susumu/Mochizuki)
Open the Ultimate Gate 2012 (LOW KI VS. PAC; Tozawa vs. Mochizuki; Ricochet/Yoshino vs. Taylor/Gargano)
Mercury Rising 2012 (PAC/Ricochet/Mochizuki vs. Low Ki/Hulk/Tozawa; Gargano vs. Yoshino)
Evolve 12 (RICOCHET VS. GENERICO; Fox vs. Callihan; Finlay vs. Davis)
Evolve 13 (Generico vs. Callihan; Ricochet vs. Del Sol vs. Fox vs. Jigsaw)
Evolve 14 (GENERICO VS. DEL SOL; Fish vs. Fox)
Evolve 15 (GENERICO VS> DEL SOL; Gargano vs. Taylor)
Freedom Fight 2012 (GENERICO/DEL SOL vs. Saito/Horiguchi; Taylor vs. Swann; Gargano vs. Ricochet vs. Fox vs. Tozawa)
Evolve 19 (GENERICO/DEL SOL vs. Smash Bros.; Gargano vs. Callihan)
Open the Ultimate Gate 2013 (Riicochet vs. Tozawa; CIMA/Fox vs. Bucks; Gargano vs. Shingo; Smash Bros. vs. EITA/TT)


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Dragon said:


> Football Manager for wrestling


Should try TEW if you like EWR. It's a way more complicated version of EWR made by the same people. 


Haven't bought DVD's in a while, but I'm currently saving up to order something during the Black Friday sales. Probably some more Moxley DVD's like the BOTI and the CZW set.


----------



## Even Flow

EAZY E :mark:


----------



## FITZ

Highspots TV Reviews #3: Recent CZW Stuff that I Should Have Seen

Highspots has a lot of recent CZW stuff up there and I’ve been hearing good things about the product and was really enjoying the shows I was going to before I left Philadelphia. 

Night of Infamy 2012


*OI4K w/Nevaeh vs. The Briscoe Brothers w/Papa Briscoe* 

Solid match and it really did a good job of making OI4K look like they were a legit top tag team. Everyone knows who the Briscoes are and the announcers put them over as one of the best tag teams in the world. At first the match was all Briscoes and we saw what you would expect when a big “outsider” team faces a local CZW team. And slowly OI4K worked their way back into the match and by the end it looked like they were just as good as the Briscoes. They didn’t set the world on fire but I liked the concept of the outsiders against the CZW guys and they executed everything well.
*****


_CZW Championship Match_
*MASADA(c) vs. Davey Richards* 

Everything that the previous match hinted at was here in full strength. Davey heeled it up and it was a joy to watch. From the second he walks through the curtains he’s heeling it up and looking down on just being at CZW. He acts like he’s better than everyone in the ring including MASADA. Davey plays a chickenshit heel for a little bit here and there but for the most part he’s a heel that thinks he’s great and really is great. MASADA seems angry with him at first and as Davey starts to realize he’s in a serious fight you can see the intensity pick up and see the animosity between them. MASADA holds his own with Davey and Davey was better here than I’m used to seeing him at this time. It’s amazing how good he could be when he really plays a heel. The finish was a blast and it’s great how they were able to make everything mean something. I love when you see a cool chain wrestling segment and it means something in the story because Davey is laughing at the CZW Champion because he came out on top. Great match.
****** 


Deja Vu 7


_CZW Championship Match:_
*Drew Gulak(c) w/Kimber Lee vs. Shane Hollister *

Gulak is really close to being one of the better indy workers. I’ve seen him show a ton of personality in the ring and I’ve seen him have smartly worked and entertaining matches. If he can just put everything together he could be great. As it stands this was a good match, though a little flat. I get what Gulak is going for. He’s a wrestling machine that wears down his opponent. If you leave an opening Gulak will take advantage, he will counter your moves, and if you get hurt he will be all over the injury. The concept worked and they had a good match. I’m a fan of Hollister and he did pretty well here. I enjoyed everything that I saw but they struggled to get the crowd invested and they struggled to get me invested into the match aside from enjoying the moves and counters. 
***¾* 


_No Rope Barbed Wire_
*DJ Hyde vs. Jake Crist *

There was a brief period of time where I thought this was going to be great. Crist started out with the initial beating and then DJ took control of the match and it was great. He used the barbed wire well and got Crist a ton of sympathy as he really was getting his ass kicked. But they started the comeback too soon and we ended up with a long period of time where they were just throwing each other into the barbed wire. There were a few cool spots thrown in but this was a long match and I did not stay interested.
**3/4*


Night of Infamy 2013


*Dave Crist vs. Sozio w/The Front*

It was OK. I had never really seen Sozio do much of anything in the ring so I was pleasantly shocked when he went flying over the top rope and onto the floor. Sozio actually looked pretty solid in the match. Anyways it was a pretty basic structure with Crist getting in some offense earlier on but then the Front gets involved to help Sozio take control and they continue to get involved throughout the match. Solid comeback from Crist and more involvement from the Front. It was 10 minutes and there really wasn’t anything to complain about.
***¼* 


*Biff Busick w/The Front vs. Jake Crist w/OI4K*

They probably could have had a good match but that wasn’t really the goal here. There was a ton of interference from everyone and the brief moments where they were alone in the ring were pretty fun as they just beat the crap out of each other. The whole point of this match and the previous match was just to build up the feud with DJ Hyde so you can’t expect much.
**¾ *


_CZW Championship Match:_
*Drew Gulak(c) w/Campaign for a Better Combat Zone vs. Chuck Taylor*

If you don’t like Chuck Taylor you will probably like this more than most Chuck Taylor matches. Gulak was Gulak and I really do enjoy watching him wrestle. They started out with some quick stuff in the ring and you really saw how well they knew each other. The intensity continued to pick up and by the end of the match there was nothing goofy or comedic from Taylor. He did some of that stuff earlier on in the match but every single time he appeared to not be taking the match seriously Gulak would make him pay. I was really impressed with how they kept picking up the intensity of the match and built up to a conclusion. They did this awesome brawl on the floor for a while where they were launching each other into the crowd and the chairs. It was unexpected from these two and they pulled it off really well. 
****¾ *


Answering the Challenge 

*Biff Busick w/The Front vs. Chris Dickinson* 

I’ve seen Dickinson a few times in CZW now and I really do enjoy him. Him and Busick matched up well with their styles and characters. The match was very hard hitting and it felt like they didn’t like each other. I don’t know exactly what happened but Dickinson ended up bleeding a ton. It think Busick might have opened him up the hard way when he went for an uppercut when Dickinson was sitting on the turnbuckle. The match was just a war and they beat the shit out of each other. There wasn’t that much technical stuff but they made it work well just trying to kill each other. I can see why people are so high on Busick now.
****¾ *


To Infinity

_CZW Tag Team Championship Match_
*The Beaver Boys(c) vs. The Juicy Product*

Fun match. While not a technical masterpiece you had bodies flying everyone, superkicks, and all sorts of cool shit. There wasn’t much more to this than that but they had a crazy spotfest and it worked. The ending was really cool I have to say as you got a 2-on-1 scenario and the exact opposite of what you expected to happened happened. 
****¼ *


_CZW Championship Match_
*Drew Gulak(c) vs. Biff Busick *

It’s cool to see that there are guys out there trying to do different things in well known indy wrestling companies. This is certainly a different style of match to see. You get a lot of chain wrestling and you get a progressing intensity to the match. There were some awesome stiff strikes but they were used sparingly. They captured the feeling that the match could end at just about anytime which was also something that I liked. While I enjoyed the match it probably didn’t need to go 30 minutes. Good pacing made it go by fairly quickly but there was a bit of down time.
****½ *​

There were some really good matches that I got to see. I do have to say that the audio on the 15th Anniversary Show matches was really fucked up and it made the Gulak/Styles and Havoc/Younger matches unwatchable so that sucked. Aside from that there is a really good selection of CZW on Highspots TV and I didn't even watch the older stuff that they had or the matches from shows that I had already been to.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Spoiler: King Of Trios Night 2 Review



- Rey de Voladores: Eliminator #1 - Shynron vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Tigre Uno vs. Rich Swann - ***
- Team 3Peck0 vs GEKIDO - ***1/2
- Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Rockstar Spud - Fun
4. Devastation Corporation vs Team UK - ***1/2
5. Rey de Voladores – Sanada vs Amasis vs “Kid Hybrid” Orlando Christopher vs AR Fox - **
6. Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad - **3/4
7. “Smooth Sailing” Ashley Remington vs Yamamoto (aka Yoshi Tatsu) - **1/4-**1/2
8. – The Flood Elite vs The Colony - ***1/4

The opener was really good till the eliminations, mostly because Swann and Taylor were eliminated first, and Tigre Uno who's imho not a very good wrestler had a pretty weak finishing stretch with Shynron. Anyway, first time seeing Shynron, and he was awesome, hopefully he's regular in Chikara because I want to see more of him in the future. 3Peck0/GEKIDO was great, loved the storyteliing with Jigsaw, the aftermath was very good too. Spud/JFDC was fun for what it was, Spud is a perfect fit to CHIKARA. DC/UK ruled, the simplest story in the book of speed vs power, and it just worked for me here. Team UK really impressed me in this tourny, would love to see them back. The second F4W was weak, AR Fox :no: 
Golden Trio vs SS was surprisingly good. SS' shtick actually worked here, so that helped a lot. Mondo's trampoline spots were neat. Colony/Flood was going nicely but then the finish came out of nowhere, just like Flood's match in day 1. The post match angle was awesome. Jesus, his eyes 
I had a blast watching this show, brought my interest back in Chikara.


----------



## Super Sonic

Update on what I'm selling.

$5 each or 3 for $12, US shipping included. International shipping would be extra.

ROH:
Destiny (Danielson vs. Homicide; Rave vs. Richards; Aries/Strong vs. Briscoes)
Respect is Earned one disc (Morishima/Danielson vs. KENTA/McGuinness; Briscoes vs. Sydal/Castagnoli; Romero vs. Marufuji)
Honor in the Heart of Texas (Lethal vs. ACH; Taven vs. Edwards, Jay vs. Richards; Cole vs. Strong)
Manhattan Mayhem V (Bucks vs. Hooligans; Steen vs. Strong; Wolves vs. reDRagon; Elgin vs. Anderson)
Best of ROH TV Vol. 1 (Haas/Benjamin vs. KOW; O'Reilly vs. Richards; Ishimori vs. Strong; Storm vs. Bennett; Richards vs. Elgin; reDRagon vs. Hooligans)
All 3 volumes of Secrets of the Ring w/ Raven, as well an extra opened copy of Vol. 1

PWG:
The High Cost of Doing Business (Danielson vs. Evans; Bucks vs. Ryan/Lost)

WWE Blockbuster - scratches due to previous rentals:
Royal Rumble 2007
One Night Stand 2007
WrestleMania XXIV

IWC:
Best of AJ Styles Vol. 1

ECW via RF VIdeo:
Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko rivalry compilation

NOAH w/ English commentary:
Spring Navigation 2006 (Kobashi vs. Marufuji; KENTA vs. Ishimori)
Summer Navigation 2006 (Rikio/Morishima vs. KENTA/Marufuji; Akiyama/Misawa vs. Sasaki/Takayama)
Autumn Navigation 2006 (Marufuji vs. KENTA)
Great Voyage 2006 (KENTA vs. Danielson II; Marufuji vs. Misawa)
Spring Navigation 2007 (Akiyama/Rikio vs. Sugiura/Takayama; CIMA/Dragon Kid/Yokosuka vs. Marvin/Ota/Marufuji)
Double pack - 7/15/2007 (KENTA/Ishimori vs. Ibushi/Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Marvin/Suzuki; Danielson/McGuinness/Romero vs. Shiozaki/Yone/Morishima) and 9/9/2007 (Morishima vs. Marufuji)
Double pack - 10/27/2007 and 12/2/2007 (Kobashi's return from cancer teaming up with Takayama against Misawa and Akiyama)

FIP:
Unstoppable 2007 (Strong vs. Castagnoli 2/3 falls; Evans vs. Richards; Briscoes vs. King/Blade)
Redefined (Stevens vs. Strong; Aries vs. Richards; Rinauro vs. Black; McGuinness vs. Necro)
Heatstroke '08 (Stevens vs. Shiozaki; Black vs. Necro; Blade vs. Aries; Strong vs. King)

DGUSA/Evolve:
Freedom Fight 2012 (GENERICO/DEL SOL vs. Saito/Horiguchi; Taylor vs. Swann; Gargano vs. Ricochet vs. Fox vs. Tozawa)

IWA-MS When Hero Met Punk
WXW 16 Carat Gold 2008 Days 1-3
WXW Dead End VIII Day 2
WXW Open the German Gate 2010
WXW Genesis in Germany
PWS WrestleReunion Wrestle Royale(Bucks vs. Generico/Sasuke; Finlay vs. Cabana; Steiners vs. Outlaws)

$10 each
SMV Best of Adam Cole
SMV Best of Eddie Kingston
SMV Best of CZW 2007
Chikara Best of 2007
Chikara Best of 2008

$15 each
IWA-MS 2004 Anthology Vol. 6
IWA-MS 2004 Anthology Vol. 7
IWA-MS 2008 Anthology Vol. 1
IWA-MS TPI 2006
Highspots Best of AJ Styles "Phenomenal"
Highspots Best of Bryan Danielson "Becoming the Best in the World"
Highspots Best of Fit Finlay
Highspots Best of CM Punk Vol. 3
Highspots Best of CM Punk Vol. 5


----------



## Even Flow

So the Bischoff shoot has been posted on XWT :mark:


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA REVOLT! 2014*

1. Tim Donst vs. Chris Dickinson
**1/2

2. Ivelisse vs. Su Yung 
*1/2

3. Caleb Konley vs. Yosuke Santa Maria 
**3/4

4. The Bravado Brothers vs. Chuck Taylor & Orange Cassidy 
**3/4

5. Tony Nese vs. Rich Swann 
***1/2

6. Fire Ant vs. Shane Strickland vs. Mr. A
**1/4

7. AR Fox vs. Drew Gulak 
***1/4

8. Johnny Gargano vs. Trent Barreta 
***1/4

*DGUSA Way of the Ronin 2014*

1. Tim Donst vs Caleb Konley
**3/4

2. Jay Freddie vs Blake Edward Belakus
**

3. Yosuke Santa Maria vs Ethan Page
**1/2

4. Jigsaw vs Fire Ant
***

5. Trent Barreta & Anthony Nese vs Rich Swann & Shane Strickland
***1/2

6. Moose vs Earl Cooter vs Xavier Fate
N/R

7. The Bravado Brothers vs The Gentlemens Club
**3/4

8. AR Fox vs Chris Hero
****

9. Johnny Gargano vs Roderick Strong
***3/4​


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Platt

I'll likely grab the Pearce one. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

So will I.


----------



## smitlick

Ill grab both eventually. Will happily pass on my copy of either Platt


----------



## Platt

That sounds like a good idea 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Certified G

Downloaded a pretty sweet match pack of Ricochet yesterday from XWT. It's mostly DGUSA and EVOLVE matches but there's also IWA/CZW and some random Indies I don't follow. I checked out one of the matches from the pack, an arial assault match from CZW from what looks like 2007-2009. It's really cool to see him bust out some devastating moves on an old show like that. Comparing him then and now is like night and day, everything he does nowadays looks so crisp and smooth, and he's really gotten a great look instead of looking like he just got out of high school lol. Luckily he doesn't have that goofy fucking haircut anymore either. 

The match in question was Ricochet vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Ryan McBride vs Spyral BKNY vs Chuck Taylor. The whole match was pretty awesome and had some great spots which I always like.

















If anyone here isn't familiar with his work I really recommend downloading the pack and giving him a try. Imo he's one of the best wrestlers in the world. Hope to see him in WWE one day.

Next up; Ricochet vs Kota Ibushi. Already watched that match recently but I absolutely loved it and can't wait to watch it again!


----------



## KingCrash

*Chikara - Goldfinger*

Arik Cannon & Darin Corbin vs. Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Nokken & Tursas)vs. The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs. The Odditorium (Oliver Grimsly & Qefka the Quiet) - **1/4

Movado vs. Ophidian - *

Jaka vs. The Estonian ThunderFrog - DUD

The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive & Max Smashmaster) vs. 3.0 (Shane Matthews & Scott Parker) - **1/2

Chuck Taylor vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - **1/2

The Gekido (17, Jigsaw & The Shard) & Missile Assault Ant vs. The Spectral Envoy (Frightmare, Hallowicked & Ultramantis Black & Blind Rage) - ***

Eddie Kingston vs. Shynron - *

The Batiri & The Colony vs. The Flood - **1/2


*Chikara - The Living Daylights*

Batiri vs. The Bloc Party (Mr. Azerbaijan & Proletariat Boar of Moldova) vs. The Colony vs. The Flood (Haack & Slaash) - **1/2

Eddie Kingston vs. Juan Francisco de Coronado - N/A

Missile Assault Ant vs. Silver Ant - **1/2

Baltic Seige (Estonian ThunderFrog & Latvian Proud Oak), Jervis Cottonbelly & The Throwbacks vs. Bruderschaft des Kreuzes , The Odditorium & Kizarny - **

The Osirian Portal vs. Pieces of Hate - ***1/4

Ashley Remington vs. Chuck Taylor - ***1/4

The Spectral Envoy vs. The Wrecking Crew (The Devastation Corporation & Jaka) - **1/2


*Chikara - The World Is Not Enough*

The Odditorium vs. 3.0 - ***

Archibald Peck vs. Ashley Remington - ***3/4

The Flood (Dr. Cube, Kizarny & The Wrecking Crew) vs. Icarus, Hallowicked, UltraMantis Black & The Osirian Portal - **1/4

Missile Assault Ant vs. Shynron - 1/2*

*Campeonatos de Parejas - Two Out Of Three Falls*
Pieces of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard) vs. The Throwbacks - ****

Eddie Kingston vs. Jervis Cottonbelly - N/A

Arctic Rescue Ant vs. Worker Ant - *

*Loser Waves The Winners's Flag*
The Baltic Seige vs. The Bloc Party - **
​


----------



## EmbassyForever

Spoiler: King Of Trios Night 3 Review



1. Flood Elite vs Golden Trio - **1/2
2. 3Peck0 vs The Devastation Corporation - ***1/2
3. Oliver Grimsley vs Mark Andrews - **1/4
5. Submission Squad vs THE GENTLEMANS CLUB - GREAT
6. Shynron vs Sanada in the RDV Finals - ***1/4
7. King of Trios Final: Golden Trio vs Devastation Corporation - ***1/2-***3/4

The first half of the show was ok, the second was great. Opener was fun but could've been better. 3Peck0/DC was very good, both of these teams are my MVPs for this years KOT. Grimsly/Andrews was fine, kinda generic, but probably because I don't know them. SS/TGC was great fun, loved it. Sanada/Shynron was a really, really good sprint. Wish it was longer, tho. Loved what I saw, hopefully we'll get a rematch down the line because they had a really nice chemistry. Glad Shynron won the whole thing, he's awesome. ME was great, had some things that bothered me, like Icarus completely no-selling a tombston piledriver, but other than that, the match was great. Aftermatch was amazing, Kingston is the man. As I see it, we're going to get Kingston/Jacobs and Icarus/Deucalion in the future? well, I'm all for it. Overall the whole weekend was fun, obv not as good as 2012, but still surpassed my expectations.


----------



## sXeMope

The Corre said:


> Downloaded a pretty sweet match pack of Ricochet yesterday from XWT. It's mostly DGUSA and EVOLVE matches but there's also IWA/CZW and some random Indies I don't follow. I checked out one of the matches from the pack, an arial assault match from CZW from what looks like 2007-2009. It's really cool to see him bust out some devastating moves on an old show like that. Comparing him then and now is like night and day, everything he does nowadays looks so crisp and smooth, and he's really gotten a great look instead of looking like he just got out of high school lol. Luckily he doesn't have that goofy fucking haircut anymore either.
> 
> The match in question was Ricochet vs Pinkie Sanchez vs Ryan McBride vs Spyral BKNY vs Chuck Taylor. The whole match was pretty awesome and had some great spots which I always like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone here isn't familiar with his work I really recommend downloading the pack and giving him a try. Imo he's one of the best wrestlers in the world. Hope to see him in WWE one day.
> 
> Next up; Ricochet vs Kota Ibushi. Already watched that match recently but I absolutely loved it and can't wait to watch it again!


Ricochet is definitely one of the most improved wrestlers on the indies. I'm not sure if that's the correct term here, but who would have taken you seriously in 2007 if you told them that he would be a top gaijin in Japan? He's virtually the total opposite of what he was back then.


SMASH Wrestling has released the CANUSA Classic 2014 if anyone follows them. SMV will have it eventually but I prefer buying from SMASH directly. Slightly more expensive, but you get HD, SD and Mobile versions available.


----------



## smitlick

How's the atmosphere/crowd since Chikara have returned. I've only seen minimal amounts.


----------



## KingCrash

For Goldfinger and Daylights they were sometimes into the matches sometimes not and the TNA-esque finishes deflated them. The big roster brawls and Ashley Remington usually got the most reaction. For Not Enough the crowd was into the entire show until the end, but that's what was supposed to happen with Deucalion coming out.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Certified G

sXeMope said:


> Ricochet is definitely one of the most improved wrestlers on the indies. I'm not sure if that's the correct term here, but who would have taken you seriously in 2007 if you told them that he would be a top gaijin in Japan? He's virtually the total opposite of what he was back then.


Yeah I kind of rambled on, but that was basically what I was trying to say.  I already enjoyed some of his work back then, but I was blown away when I saw his work in DGUSA and EVOLVE. I couldn't believe how much he improved. First couple matches I saw him in were old IWA-MS shows, and when you compare those matches to the matches he's having right now the difference is insane.

tl;dr - Ricochet is great.


----------



## Flux

The biggest thing I took away from that last Candice and Joey show is that Americans don't know what prawn cocktail crisps are.


----------



## FITZ

Flux said:


> The biggest thing I took away from that last Candice and Joey show is that Americans don't know what prawn cocktail crisps are like.


As I American I can say that this statement is true. I honestly have no idea what you're talking about. I would have to good "prawn cocktail crisps" to even attempt to figure out what they are.


----------



## Lane

Shrimp


----------



## Mattyb2266

So for anyone who follows beyond, there was a shooting outside of fete early yesterday morning so the beyond show was cancelled. Also not sure if the venue will be opening back up at all, as they have a mandatory hearing today to decide the future of the nightclub. Beyond just found their niche with that building and now they might have to start from square one.


----------



## FITZ

While I don't know anything about the details of the shooting if it was just one patron shooting another or something like that I don't see why the nightclub would be forced to close down if they didn't do anything wrong.


----------



## smitlick

*DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2014*

1. The Bravados vs Nese & Konley
***

2. AR Fox vs Mr A
DUD

3. Rich Swann vs Biff Busick
***

4. The Gentlemens Club vs The Colony
***

5. Low Ki vs Trent Barreta
***1/2

6. Chris Hero vs Masato Tanaka
****

7. Johnny Gargano vs Ricochet
****1/2​


----------



## FITZ

How did you not like AR Fox vs. Mr A? Possibly the biggest clusterfuck that has ever been seen in indy wrestling.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> How did you not like AR Fox vs. Mr A? Possibly the biggest clusterfuck that has ever been seen in indy wrestling.


I don't understand Gabes love for terrible stables of random crap with hot Asians?


----------



## RKing85

there's a hot Asian in that group?

I've never seen that on my screen.....


----------



## smitlick

RKing85 said:


> there's a hot Asian in that group?
> 
> I've never seen that on my screen.....


Su Yungs in that group isn't she or am I getting confused with FIP?


----------



## FITZ

Pretty sure she's on that group.


----------



## RKing85

yes, she is in that group. Just saying.


----------



## Lane

UK promotions need to find a way to get their product into the states.


----------



## Even Flow

Highspots have finally put the last ever Kevin Steen Show for download :mark:


----------



## RKing85

Battle of Los Angeles gets released tomorrow!!!!! Fuck yes. Hopefully it gets here next week.


----------



## TJQ

RKing85 said:


> Battle of Los Angeles gets released tomorrow!!!!! Fuck yes. Hopefully it gets here next week.


Just saw the tweet, I'm so excited :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517405601417031680


----------



## FITZ

I'm assuming that Highspots will also have them up as well?


----------



## Even Flow

They sure will.


----------



## sharkboy22

Gonna have to hold off on BOLA till Highspots or PWG has a sale. Will probably pick up that rare AJ Syles matches set in the mean time. 

Also, a four star Chris Hero match? In 2014? I'm very suspicious. I believe I have that show on my PC since it the week it took place but I never got around to watching it.


----------



## Brye

:mark:

I forget where Highspots ships from but the last two times I've got my order like 2 days after it ships.


----------



## Even Flow

They're based in Charlotte.


----------



## Even Flow

BTW, Highspots are shipping BOLA now.


----------



## Brye

Alright that makes sense. (Y)

:mark::mark::mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Just ordered BOLA, Eleven, Sold Our Soul For Rock & Roll, and the Super Dragon DVDs from PWG. Hesitant to do so but it's a lot cheaper shipping-wise than Highspots. Hopefully this order goes smoothly.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/517407100230582273


----------



## FITZ

Now I have to order BOLA and carefully make sure not to look at the match listings for Night 3.

EDIT: successfully completed the order and did not look at the match listing.


----------



## Super Sonic

> $5 each or 3 for $12, US shipping included. International shipping would be extra.
> 
> ROH:
> Respect is Earned one disc (Morishima/Danielson vs. KENTA/McGuinness; Briscoes vs. Sydal/Castagnoli; Romero vs. Marufuji)
> Honor in the Heart of Texas (Lethal vs. ACH; Taven vs. Edwards, Jay vs. Richards; Cole vs. Strong)
> Manhattan Mayhem V (Bucks vs. Hooligans; Steen vs. Strong; Wolves vs. reDRagon; Elgin vs. Anderson)
> Best of ROH TV Vol. 1 (Haas/Benjamin vs. KOW; O'Reilly vs. Richards; Ishimori vs. Strong; Storm vs. Bennett; Richards vs. Elgin; reDRagon vs. Hooligans)
> All 3 volumes of Secrets of the Ring w/ Raven, as well an extra opened copy of Vol. 1
> 
> PWG:
> The High Cost of Doing Business (Danielson vs. Evans; Bucks vs. Ryan/Lost)
> 
> WWE Blockbuster - scratches due to previous rentals:
> Royal Rumble 2007
> One Night Stand 2007
> WrestleMania XXIV
> 
> IWC:
> Best of AJ Styles Vol. 1
> 
> ECW via RF VIdeo:
> Eddie Guerrero vs. Dean Malenko rivalry compilation
> 
> NOAH w/ English commentary:
> Spring Navigation 2006 (Kobashi vs. Marufuji; KENTA vs. Ishimori)
> Summer Navigation 2006 (Rikio/Morishima vs. KENTA/Marufuji; Akiyama/Misawa vs. Sasaki/Takayama)
> Autumn Navigation 2006 (Marufuji vs. KENTA)
> Spring Navigation 2007 (Akiyama/Rikio vs. Sugiura/Takayama; CIMA/Dragon Kid/Yokosuka vs. Marvin/Ota/Marufuji)
> Double pack - 7/15/2007 (KENTA/Ishimori vs. Ibushi/Marufuji; Briscoes vs. Marvin/Suzuki; Danielson/McGuinness/Romero vs. Shiozaki/Yone/Morishima) and 9/9/2007 (Morishima vs. Marufuji)
> Double pack - 10/27/2007 and 12/2/2007 (Kobashi's return from cancer teaming up with Takayama against Misawa and Akiyama)
> 
> FIP:
> Unstoppable 2007 (Strong vs. Castagnoli 2/3 falls; Evans vs. Richards; Briscoes vs. King/Blade)
> Redefined (Stevens vs. Strong; Aries vs. Richards; Rinauro vs. Black; McGuinness vs. Necro)
> Heatstroke '08 (Stevens vs. Shiozaki; Black vs. Necro; Blade vs. Aries; Strong vs. King)
> 
> DGUSA/Evolve:
> Freedom Fight 2012 (GENERICO/DEL SOL vs. Saito/Horiguchi; Taylor vs. Swann; Gargano vs. Ricochet vs. Fox vs. Tozawa)
> 
> IWA-MS When Hero Met Punk
> WXW 16 Carat Gold 2008 Days 1-3
> WXW Dead End VIII Day 2
> WXW Open the German Gate 2010
> WXW Genesis in Germany
> 
> $10 each
> SMV Best of Adam Cole
> SMV Best of Eddie Kingston
> SMV Best of CZW 2007
> 
> $15 each
> IWA-MS 2004 Anthology Vol. 6
> IWA-MS 2004 Anthology Vol. 7
> IWA-MS 2008 Anthology Vol. 1
> IWA-MS TPI 2006
> Highspots Best of AJ Styles "Phenomenal"
> Highspots Best of Bryan Danielson "Becoming the Best in the World"
> Highspots Best of Fit Finlay
> Highspots Best of CM Punk Vol. 3
> Highspots Best of CM Punk Vol. 5


Found a few more items.

International shipping is extra.

$10 including shipping
IWA-MS Best of Ted Petty Invitational Tournament 2002-2004 (all the good shit minus Punk vs. Daniels, Styles vs. Sydal, and McGuinness vs. CastagnolI)

TNA - $7 each or 3 for $15
World X Cup 2008
Turning Point 2011 & Final Resolution 2011
Against All Odds 2012 & Victory Road 2012
Lockdown 2012
Sacrifice 2012
Slammiversary 2012


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Was hoping Joey would post a new one soon


----------



## sharkboy22

So Highspots is shipping BOLA now. Hmmm, I wonder what's the probability of me getting all 3 nights in the monthly sampler lol.


----------



## EmbassyForever

*CHIKARA You Only Live Twice Review:
*
BDK vs. The Special Envoy - ***. Good way to start the show with two of Chikara's most popular acts, the action was good and the crowd was hot.
Chuck Taylor vs. Ashley Remington - **3/4
The Batiri vs. Sinn Bodhi & The Odditorium - **1/4
Jervis Cottonbelly vs. Juan Francisco De Coronado - **3/4. Jervis is awesome, one of my fave characters in Chikara atm.
3.0 vs. 17 & deviAnt vs. The Pieces of Hate vs. The Throwbacks - ***1/2. What you'd expect from them, to the surprise of nobody, just a really good match. 
Jimmy Jacobs vs. Archibald Peck - **1/2. Weakest match of the show with the second Trios match, nothing special, which is disappointing considering it's Jacobs and Peck.
The Colony vs. The Colony: Xtreme Force - ***1/4
Icarus vs. Eddie Kingston - ***3/4. Kingston played his role to perfection, Icarus was great too but I have some issues with his selling, hopefully he'll improve it because I really like his face turn so far. The last 10 minutes or so were awesome. MOTN, imo.


----------



## RKing85

my BOLA dvd's from Highspots shipped this morning. Highspots usually takes 7-10 to get to me from the time they are shipped. So hopefully they get here next Friday. Would be nice to have them for Thanksgiving long weekend when I got a lot of free time.


----------



## Brye

sharkboy22 said:


> So Highspots is shipping BOLA now. Hmmm, I wonder what's the probability of me getting all 3 nights in the monthly sampler lol.


Pretty low haha. :side:

Mine shipped this morning. Hoping I get them by Saturday (usually pretty quick coming here) so I can at least throw on most of Night 1 before I go into work Sunday morning.


----------



## FITZ

BOLA has been shipped. Slight chance I get the DVDs tomorrow but I'm thinking it won't be until Monday.


PWG DDT4 2014

*The RockNESS Monsters vs. Best Friends *

Well this was just fantastic. I wasn’t really sure why the Best Friends were so over in PWG before this match and now I get it. They are just a ton of fun to watch. When they control the match early on they are the perfect mix of funny and awesome and when things pick up they are also great. The RockNESS Monsters didn’t heel it up at all which I was a little surprised by but it worked. They actually ended up playing really good underdogs. They might not be the greatest team ever but in this type of capacity they are great. The finish was also the greatest thing ever. Awesome way to start the show. 
****½* 


*PPRay vs. The Unbreakable Fucking Machines*

Another fun match. It also was a lot less one sided than I was expecting and I thought it worked. They were really trying to get me to believe that PPRay had a chance at winning and their offense was perfectly desperate. There was the fun stuff early on where the Machines threw around PPRay but I really liked the idea of these two tiny guys throwing everything that they had against the bigger team. I’ll admit that I was pulling for the upset.
*****


*COLE STEEN COLE vs. Candice LaRae and Joey Ryan* 

Candice and Joey are just the best. I really don’t think there is anyone else in indy wrestling that I would rather see than these two. They come out firing at Cole and Steen but they quickly are in trouble. Cole and Steen work an amazing control segment on Candice where it seemed like they were getting real heat from the control segment. It was a great control segment and Candice gets so much sympathy from the crowd. Joey was the hot tag and the pace picked up for a little bit but Joey soon ended up in trouble and Candice played the role of the hot tag, which she is also great at. When they picked things up towards the end it was once again great as I don’t think it’s possible to watch this and not be pulling for Candice and Joey. This was really everything you would want out of a wrestling match. The heels were despicable, the faces were lovable, the match told a great story, and there were some incredible moves. 
******


*The African American Wolves vs. The Inner City Machine Guns *

Ricochet and Swann need to change their team name to “Martin Luther Kings of Wrestling” as soon as possible. Also everyone confusing their opponents and their partners at times was pretty hilarious. That being said I can’t say I was a huge fan of the match. We knew that there were going to a bunch of crazy spots and flips and I was looking forward to it. When they went crazy at the end it was as great as I had hoped. It’s just that the path to that was pretty uninspiring to me. No type of heel/face dynamic and I saw nothing that indicated either team had the slightest strategy other than doing a bunch of flips. I can’t hate on the match too much though as the finishing stretch was as good as I hoped it would be.
***1/2* 


*Tommaso Ciampa vs. Adam Thornstowe* 

I wasn’t great. You could tell that Thornstowe was trying his best to make a good first impression and for a while it was working. Both guys went it with a very angry frame of mind and their characters did mesh really well as you just had two badasses that were a little crazy trying to kill each other. The beginning of the match was fun but once they slowed down in the middle of the match I sort of lost interest. Making it worse was that the crowd was at first behind Thornstowe but when he bothced a standing shooting star press they not only stopped supporting him but they pretty much turned on him. The ending stretch wasn’t all that great either. I’m not really sure what to make of Thronstowe after seeing this. I really liked him at first but as the match wore I on I got less and less impressed. I would be interested in seeing him in the ring with someone that plays more of a heel or a face.
**¾* 


*COLE STEEN COLE vs. Best Friends* 

Very fun match and I liked how things started so nonsensical with Steen being jealous of Taylor and Barretta being such good friends and the way that everyone reacted to the hilarious start of the match made things quickly get intense. There was a wild brawl in the crowd because Cole and Steen went to get matching attire and ripped up the Best Friends’ trench coat. As funny as the beginning was it transitioned perfectly into a wild and out of control match. The pacing was perfect and the time flew by. The ending was also satisfying as it was fun to finally see the bad guys get totally screwed out of a win. Good stuff. 
****½ *


*The Inner City Machine Guns vs. The Unbreakable Fucking Machines* 

What a great David vs. Goliath match. From the opening bell we know that the Machines are bigger and stronger and can beat the shit out of Swann and Ricochet. And they were cocky about it as well. Seeing these two big guys showing up the high fliers by doing flips of their own was really cool. My biggest problem with the match is that the offense from Elgin and Cage was a little repetitive as this was their second match and they already did all of their cool power moves to PPRay. Once the control segment ended and things picked up I became engrossed in the match very quickly. Swann and Ricochet are just amazing to watch and they were perfect going up against these two unstoppable monsters. You could tell that they were going all out. Yeah there were a ton of moves but the context of the moves was just as awesome as all the spots were. 
****½ *


*Chris Hero vs. Johnny Gargano vs. Drake Younger vs. Kyle O’Reilly* 

As of the time that I’m writing this little bit at the start I haven’t watched this match yet. I’ve heard everyone say how horrible it was and I’ve even seen some people say it’s the worst thing they’ve ever seen. I’m skeptical that this could really be that bad. 

OK now that I’ve watched the match I have to say that I liked it. There was a lot more time where everyone was in the ring together than I expected and I really liked that. And even when someone would spend a lot of time laying on the floor outside the ring it was for a pretty damn good reason as they were just killing each other in the match. And I thought there was a lot of cool stuff that they did in the ring when everyone was in the ring was a lot of fun. Yeah there might be some overkill and the match lasted for a long time but none of that really bothered me at all. You had 4 guys and everyone was going for the knockout punch but that’s not very easy to do when you have to worry about 3 guys. I also have to say that Hero was really entertaining here; and that’s something I’ve been struggling to say about many of his matches since his release. My advice for those that said this was the worst match they had ever seen is that they probably need to relax a little more when watching a wrestling match.
****¼ *


*The Inner City Machine Guns vs. Best Friends* 

It was quick and to the point. Both guys had wrestled twice already so I got the impression that they were both going all out to get the win as quickly as possible. Since the match was so short they kept the pace super fast and it was a great sprint. I’m glad that they didn’t have a 25 minute match, it worked well being an 8 minute sprint.
*****
​Really good show. I’m glad I didn’t get burnt out on all of the tag matches which I was worried would happen.


----------



## Chismo

Words can't express how much I hate that 4-way truck of turds. It effectively killed my interest in PWG to the point where I have to binge watch the entire year now before starting BOLA. Hero, you boring penis you.


----------



## sXeMope

Saw on Twitter that Turners Hall, the building AIW runs in, is most likely closing after this weekends show. Really terrible news. Not only because because it's AIWs home, but as someone who really enjoys the Ohio wrestling scene I know the history of the building. I'd put it on the same level as The Arena, but that's just me.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 35*

Johnny Gargano vs Drew Gulak ***

Tracy Williams vs Timothy Thatcher **1/4

Drew Galloway vs Roderick Strong ***1/2

Zack Sabre Jr. vs Biff Busick ***1/4

*Open the United Gate Championship - Elimination Match*
The Bravado Brothers (c) vs Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley vs AR Fox & Rich Swann ***1/4

*Open the Freedom Gate Championship*
Ricochet (c) vs Uhaa Nation ***1/2

Overall Grade: 7.25


----------



## RKing85

Really interested in this China trip for EVOLVE. Really wondering what the crowds are going to be like. Hopefully they get put up quickly for public viewing.


----------



## Raindust

*CHIKARA September 19, 2014 “King Of Trios: Night 1″ – Easton, PA 




1. Team UK vs. The Bloc Party **

2. Gekido vs. K4FTPG & Princess KimberLee **

3. Kizarny & The Odditorium vs. The Spirit Squad * 1/2

4. The Flood vs. The Spectral Envoy ** 1/2

5. Devastation Corporation vs. Old Fashioned & ThunderKitty * 

6. Dr. Cube & The BDK vs. 3Peck0 **

7. LAX vs. The Golden Trio ** 1/2

8. The Colony vs. The Colony: Xtreme Force ***1/4*


----------



## Certified G

I've been wanting to re-watch some of my old IWA Mid South shows again. I had a day off today so I started out with not just one of my favorite IWA shows, but one of my favorite indy shows of all time:
*IWA Mid-South June 11, 2005 "Something To Prove" - Philadelphia, PA
*

CZW would have a show at The Arena later that same day in the CZW/IWA-MS doubleheader. This show features the first Joe vs Necro match. How Necro Butcher was able to do the CZW show Violent By Design (a Falls Count Anywhere match w/ Toby Klein vs H8 Club) later that day I will never know. He's one tough fucker, that's for sure.

I'd call this, top to bottom, one the best indy shows of 2005. This show has every type of wrestling, it really has something for everyone. Strong style hard hitting match with Necro Butcher and Samoa Joe (and you'd be hard pressed to find ANY stiffer match that isn't an MMA fight), hardcore with the Bad Breed 6 man tag and the tables gauntlet, technical wrestling, some comedy etc..
When CM Punk vs. Homicide is match TWO, you know the card is stacked. Nearly every match on this card could main event any show in the country at this time.
CZW did a show in 2006 called "An Afternoon of Main Events" but this was a true Afternoon of Main Events. For anyone who trashes IWA-MS as never being good, I point to this show with "I disagree strongly sir".

Star ratings and various comments about the matches in spoiler tags as to not clutter the thread with a huge post:



Spoiler: IWA MS: Something To Prove



1. IWA Mid-South Documentary
A short documentary showing a couple of IWA wrestlers (Punk, Jacobs, Rotten and more) talking about what IWA is, and why they wrestle there. The same documentary is also on YouTube (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c8gndsX7mUA)

2. Delirious vs. Josh Abercrombie
**
According to Dave Prazak who mentioned this later on in the show, Delirious broke his nose in this match. Decent match to start to show.

3. CM Punk vs. Homicide
**3/4
One of Punk's last IWA-MS appearences. A month (and 3 IWA-MS shows) later he was done with the company, having his last match vs Delirious, before heading to WWE shortly after. Ian Rotten comes out after the match and says they'll see him next month and thanks Punk for all he's done for IWA. 

4. MsChif vs. Allison Danger vs. Mickie Knuckles
**1/4

5. Tracy Smothers vs. Claudio Castagnoli with Jade Chung
**1/2

6. Tables Match - Eric Priest & Chad Austin vs. Davey Andrews & Shane Hagadorn vs. Eddie Kingston & BJ Whitmer vs. Ryan Boz & Trik Davis vs. B-Boy & Brandon Thomaselli vs. Sal & Vito Thomaselli
***1/4

7. Bad Breed (Ian & Axl Rotten) & Nate Webb vs. Toby Klein, Mad Man Pondo & JC Bailey
**3/4
Before the match starts Ian decides to cut a little shoot promo aimed at Balls Mahoney, who was supposed to team up with Ian and Axl at this show.
Ian says "because Vince McMahon gave him a 1-night only contract, his head got so big he wanted 3 times the money he agreed on." Axl Rotten: "My ass is on the PPV and I'm right here in IW-fucking-A.".. which of course gets a pop and IWA chant. They bring out Nate Webb who gets a big pop as their new tag team partner.
Fairly uninspired match, expected a little more from these guys.

8. Gauntlet Match featuring Arik Cannon, Danny Daniels, Chris Hero & Jimmy Jacobs
***

9. Samoa Joe vs. Necro Butcher.
****1/4
I don't think I can say anything about this match that hasn't already been said hundreds of times. Sick, brutal match. Suplexes, punches and chairshots that would New Jack cringe.
Awesome, awesome match and definitely recommended if you haven't seen it already.

The dvd also has 2 bonus matches:

10. Bonus Match 8/1/03 - Necro Butcher vs. Toby Klein
**1/2
Pretty fun match. This could be an old KOTDM tournament match but I'm not sure. It's a short match so they kind of rushed through it, could've been better with some more time.

11. Bonus Match 5/4/02 - Ian Rotten vs. Chris Hero
DUD
Before watching this one I was already dreading it. I remember absolutely hating this match the first time I watched it. Turns out, I still hate it. Match is riddled with botches, endless submission holds and just all-around awful wrestling. 
This match was like 20-25 minutes too, absolute waste of time. Ian Rotten proved he is not in the slightest capable of putting up a decent straight up wrestling match. 

After the match Ian grabs the mic and tells the crowd (it almost feels wrong calling it a crowd. There were literally about 15 people in the building. IWA's genius advertising paid off again I see) Chris Hero is going to be a big star in this business.

Avoid this match. If you've ever seen Ian Rotten try to wrestle (or whatever the fuck it is he's doing) you'll know what to expect.


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> Saw on Twitter that Turners Hall, the building AIW runs in, is most likely closing after this weekends show. Really terrible news. Not only because because it's AIWs home, but as someone who really enjoys the Ohio wrestling scene I know the history of the building. I'd put it on the same level as The Arena, but that's just me.


I'm pretty sure that AIW are the only thing that even runs in Turners Hall atm and that nobodies actually upkeeping the venue. I think from memory theres actually holes in the roof and everything. I wouldnt be surprised at all to hear its going to be closed down.


----------



## Canadian

Hey guys, new to this thread. I bought a few ROH DVD's overt the last couple of shows which are the first indy DVD's I grabbed. I will be grabbing a few more to learn a little more about CZW and PWG which I enjoy as well. The typical Tyler Black God's Last Gift, American Dragon, and CM Punk Icon ones I grabbed along with a few Toronto shows like the NJPW and Border Wars DVD's and so far I like them a lot. 

I was a 90's WWF kid growing up and never became aware of these VHS and DVD's until I hit my first indy show early last year. SInce then then I've fortunate enough to hit NOLA to check out Dragon Gate, Kaiju, ROH, etc and if anyone has any recommendations for PWG I'd love to give it a shot. Cheers and look forward to contributing more once I cut my teeth on some content.


----------



## Raindust

CHIKARA King Of Trios 2014 Night 2 



Spoiler: King Of Trios Night 2



1. Rey de Voladores: Tigre Uno vs. Chuck Taylor vs. Shynron vs. Rich Swann *** 3/4


2. Gekido & K4FTPG vs 3Peck0 *** 1/4


3. Juan Francisco de Coronado vs. Rockstar Spud * 1/2


4. Devastation Corporation vs Team UK ** 1/2


5. Rey de Voladores: Great Sanada vs. Amasis vs. AR Fox vs. Orlando Christopher ***


6. The Golden Trio vs The Spirit Squad ** 3/4


7. Yoshi Tatsu vs. Ashley Remington **


8. The Colony vs The Flood ***


----------



## ZEROVampire

*HOUSE OF HARDCORE V*

Danny Doring vs Guido Maritato 1/4*

Dan Barry, Bill Carr & Vik Dalishus vs Gangrel, Cerebus & Fungus 3/4*

Ben Ortiz vs Lance Anoa'i vs Drew Gulak *1/4

Adam Pearce vs Chris Hero **

Falls Count Anywhere Match
Outlaw Inc. (Homicide & Eddie Kingston) vs Devon & CW Anderson *3/4

Monster's Ball Match
Abyss vs Tommy Dreamer **1/2

Anthony Nese & Petey Williams vs Bad Influence (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) ***

Kevin Steen vs AJ Styles ***

Overall Grade: 4.0


----------



## FITZ

PWG Mystery Vortex II


*Cedric Alexander v. Trevor Lee vs. Andrew Everett *

All three guys in this match had one clear goal in mind and that was to get booked on PWG again. And I think they all achieved that goal because after seeing this match I don’t see how you wouldn’t want to see these guys wrestle again. I feel like I’ve seen my fair share of indy wrestling and I’ve seen a lot of the spots that guys can do. So when I see 3 or 4 things that I’ve never seen before and just blow my mind I’m really impressed. It’s a total spotfest but it’s a really damn impressive spotfest. Trevor Lee was super impressive as he got almost no reaction at first and won the crowd over with both cool moves and having a fun character. Everett can do amazing things in the ring and the PWG crowd got to see it. Cedric had some great strikes but he also had 2 instances where he messed up jumping onto the ropes. He improvised very quickly in both cases to minimize the mistake but it sucked to see him do that in what was a huge chance for him in PWG. There were a few other instances where things didn’t look all that great but for the most part I really enjoyed the match and there were some draw dropping moments.
*****


*B-Boy, Willie Mack, and Joey Ryan vs. Peter Avalon and the RockNESS Monsters*

Solid enough match with the undersized heels getting their asses handed to them. You had a few funny moment throughout the match, a couple of cool spots, and some heel tactics from Avalon and the RockNESS Monsters. They didn’t set the world on fire and there isn’t anything to really praise about the match but not too many negatives either. Avalon’s character is hilarious to watch and he walks the line perfectly between being a heel and also being this underdog that you almost want to root for despite the fact that he’s such an ass. 
***½* 


*Anthony Nese vs. Roderick Strong *

I was really impressed with the match and it was refreshing to see something where the goal of the match didn’t feel like it was to do as many cool moves as possible. On commentary you hear that Strong is considered the gatekeeper to the upper echelon of talent in PWG and that this was a huge chance for Nese. Well they wrestled the match just like that as Strong was in control for a lot of the match and wrestled like he was a top guy. Nese would get in these spurts of offense that were really exciting and would make you think that he had a chance but Strong would shut it down time and time again, usually with some type of brutal move. The match got a decent amount of time but I thought that was fine and it was a really engaging match. 
****½ *


*The African American Wolves vs. The Inner City Machine Guns vs. The Unbreakable Fucking Machines *

I don’t really like Cage or Elgin that much but when they tag together and work with little guys that do lots of flips I really like them. The dynamic that was created with those two in the match was perfect and they really do work well with little guys. You can’t two very different and very fun encounters with this match because you got the Machines throwing people around and being badasses (and doing the occasional high risk move themselves) and you also had the Wolves and Guns mixing it up which was also a ton of fun. The match is far from from perfect and I can recognize that they kind of just were doing crazy move after crazy move the entire time but I have to say that I was thoroughly entertained. 
****¼ *


*Chris Hero vs. Tommaso Ciampa *

I wasn’t really a huge fan of this. I got that they were trying to gradually pick up the intensity of the match but it didn’t work for me all that well. There were a lot of strikes and while strikes are cool and everyone they were mostly strikes that sounded cool without actually being that cool. I won’t say that I was bored or anything or that this was a terrible match but it just wasn’t all that interesting either. This is really the style of match that guys need to be moving away from. 
**3/4*


*Johnny Gargano vs. Kyle O’Reilly* 

It’s really amazing what some selling can do for a match. Kyle hit a lot of offense against Gargano’s arm and there was actual selling of the limb. I’m not saying that it was 80s NWA limb selling but for PWG it pretty much was. It was continuous selling and the arm work looked fantastic. And it wasn’t the meaningless kind of arm work that meant nothing because they went crazy at the end. Gargano’s arm was always on your mind and it ended up mattering a lot at the end. Throw some intelligence into a match with some brutal strikes, a quick pace, and some cool spots and you have the recipe for a great match. The match was great and I think Gargano deserves a ton of credit for it. I used to be really high on Gargano and I had felt my feelings changing on him, at least in PWG, and now I can say that I’m still a fan. O’Reilly has plenty of flaws on the ring but Gargano took your standard O’Reilly match and made it something really good. 
****¾ *


_PWG Tag Team Championship Match:_
*The Young Bucks(c) vs. Best Friends *

The Bucks might be the best thing in wrestling right now. Nobody finds the absolute perfect medium between doing the coolest shit in the ring and wrestling as smart heels that tell a story in the ring. It’s your basic tag team match structure but it could not be done any better. I knew the outcome of the match and I was sucked in. And the crowd was going insane because they always want to see the Bucks drop the titles and there was a moment when it looked like the Best Friends had them. It’s moments like that that makes matches great. I like old school wrestling and I like indy wrestling. This is just the perfect hybrid of the two things. Everything that makes indy wrestling great is in here and everything that I like about old school tag team wrestling is also here. 
*****¼ *


_PWG Championship Match:_
*Adam Cole(c) vs. Candice LaRae *

This wasn’t what I was expecting at all. I was thinking we were going to see Candice convince everyone she was going to win the title only for Cole to crush our hopes. That’s not what happened in the slightest. The match was almost sad to watch. Candice is all business to start things off and it was great to see that she was taking this match really seriously. Cole thinks she’s a joke and Candice makes him pay early on. But she’s outmatched. As the match goes on you get this sinking feeling that not only is Candice going to lose but that she has no shot at winning. She takes a beating and she just keeps fighting. I just wanted the match to end at times. There was a brief moment where it looked like Cole had fucked around just long enough to give her a chance at stealing a win (and that’s all it would have been had she got the win) but as soon as Cole kicked out you knew that she was done for. It’s really a pretty cool match to watch. There’s this super likeable babyface that is busting her ass in the ring against the piece of shit heel that you really want to see drop the title. But as the match wears on you know it’s just not going to happen. If I can make a sporting reference it’s like watching your team make this awesome playoff run and make it the championship game only to get beat really really badly in that championship game. There’s just a sinking feeling that you get about halfway through and it never really goes away. Good job to Cole and Candice for making this unique and different. They got you invested in the match and invoked emotion in the viewer and I think that is a very impressive accomplishment. 
****¾ *​

Well I loved the show. Really couldn’t have asked for more. 



Chismo said:


> Words can't express how much I hate that 4-way truck of turds. It effectively killed my interest in PWG to the point where I have to binge watch the entire year now before starting BOLA. Hero, you boring penis you.


I don't think you can really blame one guy if you didn't like that match. Hero has had plenty of matches that I haven't really enjoyed but I really thought he was fine here. As far as PWG goes I thought it was the closest he's been to being his old self in a match.


----------



## Raindust

*CHIKARA September 21, 2014 “King Of Trios: Night 3″ – Easton, PA 




Spoiler: King Of Trios Night 3



1. The Golden Trio vs The Flood ** 1/2

2. Devastation Corporation vs 3Peck0 ** 1/2

3. Sir Oliver Grimsly vs. Mark Andrews ** 1/2

4. Tag Team Gauntlet ** 3/4

5. The Gentleman’s Club vs. The Submission Squad ** 1/2

6. Rey de Voladores Finals: The Great Sanada vs Shynron *** 1/4

7. KOT Finals: Devastation Corporation vs The Golden Trio *** 1/4


*


----------



## TheWhistler

Just wondering if anyone here has seen the super dragon destruction DVD. Is it any good? it looks amazing and super dragon was always great. Anyone seen it?


----------



## sXeMope

smitlick said:


> I'm pretty sure that AIW are the only thing that even runs in Turners Hall atm and that nobodies actually upkeeping the venue. I think from memory theres actually holes in the roof and everything. I wouldnt be surprised at all to hear its going to be closed down.


Yeah, I remember in Gargano's Steen Show they talked about Turner's Hall and said it pretty much opens up once a month for AIW. A pretty big hit for them that couldn't have come at a worse time. From what I've heard their Wrestlerager event didn't do as well as expected and yesterdays GNO tapings drew around 100 people from what I saw on Twitter, and that was better than expected. It sounds like there aren't many suitable venues that will host wrestling in Ohio.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG All Star Weekend X Night 1*

1. Brian Cage vs Anthony Nese
**1/2

2. RockNES Monsters vs Joey & Candice
***

3. Tommaso Ciampa vs Drake Younger
***

4. Johnny Gargano vs Davey Richards
***1/2

5. The Best Friends vs The Dojo Bros
***1/2

6. ACH vs Michael Elgin
***1/4

7. Mount Rushmore vs The Inner City Machine Guns
****1/4

8. Chris Hero vs Adam Cole
***1/2​


----------



## RKing85

AIW Girl's Night Out show did apparently about 40-50 people on Saturday night. Ouch. About two weeks ago on one of the pwponderings podcasts they said that at that point in time, 5 tickets had been sold for the event. 

And taken right from the pwponderings event results: "It is also noted that due to management, Turner’s Hall is closing down. We wish AIW the best in finding a new venue."


----------



## Vårmakos

#Sparx = ratings?

:shrug


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sharkboy22

What event was that?


----------



## Even Flow

Filmed mostly at IWL (http://www.twitter.com/insanewl) in Monrovia, CA on September 28th, 2014.

From the description on yt.


----------



## Brye

Got home from work and BOLA was waiting on my doorstep! I'm marking out bro!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

I'm actually surprised it's not been posted on XWT yet.


----------



## TJQ

Must have clicked the wrong address so my DVDs got shipped to my grandmothers house, but they're here. I'll be heading over there later on to pick them up, then I'll have a marathon tomorrow :mark:


----------



## Brye

TJQ said:


> Must have clicked the wrong address so my DVDs got shipped to my grandmothers house, but they're here. I'll be heading over there later on to pick them up, then I'll have a marathon tomorrow :mark:


You're gonna show up and your Grandma is going to be a huge Young Bucks mark now. :lmao


----------



## FITZ

Got mine today as well, I'm guessing our DVDs traveled together all the way to the Springfield Mass sorting center before reaching out doorstep. 

My issue is that I know the Eleven results, and still have a few matches from Sold Your Soul for Rock n' Roll to watch (though I'm totally skipping some of them). I think I'm just going to go and skip those for the time being and get right to BOLA.


----------



## TJQ

Brye said:


> You're gonna show up and your Grandma is going to be a huge Young Bucks mark now. :lmao


Grandma is hosting the superkick party this year, spread the word.

Got my DVDs, going to start and probably finish night 1 tonight, then marathon nights 2 and 3 tomorrow :mark:


----------



## FITZ

Just started Night 1. Already awesome after one match.


----------



## Brye

TaylorFitz said:


> Just started Night 1. Already awesome after one match.


Really dug that as well. I'm not incredibly familiar with either guy but I really liked it.

And it definitely did, my tracking info said it stopped there.


----------



## Even Flow

I've posted Best Friends with Brian Myers for anybody interested.


----------



## Weimer16

Even Flow said:


> I'm actually surprised it's not been posted on XWT yet.


I wish it would be. I wanna check it out.


----------



## TJQ

Staring the main event of Night 1 :mark:


----------



## sharkboy22

I'm so tempted to download BOLA, if it's ever going to be up on XWT, but I really want to wait it out till either Highspots or PWG has a sale. The line-up makes it a must own. Meh, should have never gotten Eleven would have had the extra cash


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even Flow said:


> I've posted Best Friends with Brian Myers for anybody interested.


(Y)


----------



## Mattyb2266

So for any chikara fans that might also be hip hop fans, Army of the Pharoahs just released a new music video terrorstorm, and it features some of the chikara roster. It's rather entertaining. I'd post the video up but I'm on my phone and I'm no good at that.


----------



## TJQ

Mattyb2266 said:


> So for any chikara fans that might also be hip hop fans, Army of the Pharoahs just released a new music video terrorstorm, and it features some of the chikara roster. It's rather entertaining. I'd post the video up but I'm on my phone and I'm no good at that.


That was fantastic. I've had these guys on my shit to listen to list for quite a while now, looks like I should get around to listening to them sooner than later. 

For anybody else interested.


----------



## FITZ

sharkboy22 said:


> I'm so tempted to download BOLA, if it's ever going to be up on XWT, but I really want to wait it out till either Highspots or PWG has a sale. The line-up makes it a must own. Meh, should have never gotten Eleven would have had the extra cash


I know PWG does sales from time to time but I wouldn't get my hopes up on Highspots running anything that includes BOLA in it until Thanksgiving.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, all PWG dvd's have been either 30 or 40% off (can't remember which) the last couple of Black Friday sales at highspots.


----------



## TJQ

RKing85 said:


> yeah, all PWG dvd's have been either 30 or 40% off (can't remember which) the last couple of Black Friday sales at highspots.


30% i believe.


----------



## Even Flow

I hate highspots, because I always used to get charged by customs. Haven't placed an actual DVD order with them for like 2 years.


----------



## sharkboy22

I have no choice but to pay customs since I live outside of the United States. That's why I'm hoping for a sale. The less it costs, the less I'll pay in customs and other taxes. And I could definitely wait till Thanksgiving if it means saving a shitload of cash lol.


----------



## Weimer16

Anyone know why it hasn't appeared on XWT yet? BOLA 2013 was up on XWT this time last year.


----------



## TJQ

Well I just finished BOLA. I honestly can't remember the last time I enjoyed a wrestling show as much as I just enjoyed this, it was a blast from start to finish. I don't know what to do with myself now.


----------



## Weimer16

TJQ said:


> Well I just finished BOLA. I honestly can't remember the last time I enjoyed a wrestling show as much as I just enjoyed this, it was a blast from start to finish. I don't know what to do with myself now.


Send them to me.


----------



## TJQ

Weimer16 said:


> Send them to me.


Of course 

I'm with you, though, you would think that it would be up on XWT by now. I can't talk to any of my friends about it because they haven't seen it unk3


----------



## Weimer16

TJQ said:


> Of course
> 
> I'm with you, though, you would think that it would be up on XWT by now. I can't talk to any of my friends about it because they haven't seen it unk3


I really wish it was. It's kind of baffling.


----------



## Even Flow

It's had 30 votes in the requests section.


----------



## Weimer16

Even Flow said:


> It's had 30 votes in the requests section.


I'm probably blind, but where is the requests section? I don't see it on my menu or in the forums or anything.


----------



## TJQ

Weimer16 said:


> I'm probably blind, but where is the requests section? I don't see it on my menu or in the forums or anything.


Above your ratio and all that shit, there's another bar. Friends/ShoutBox/Requests etc


----------



## Weimer16

TJQ said:


> Above your ratio and all that shit, there's another bar. Friends/ShoutBox/Requests etc


I've been a member of that site for like 2 years now and I have never noticed that bar. Wow. I am blind. :|


----------



## Brye

BOLA NIGHT 1 REVIEW



Spoiler: BOLA Night 1



Bobby Fish vs TJP - ***3/4

Roderick Strong vs Biff Busick - ***

Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander - ***1/2

Candice & Joey vs Bad Influence vs Inner City Machine Guns - ***1/2

Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa - ***

Bryan Myers vs AJ Styles - **3/4

Kyle O'Reilly vs Drew Guluk - ***1/2

Kenny Omega, Chuck Taylor & Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole & The Young Bucks - ****1/4

Fun, fun show. Enjoyed everything on it. Still fairly new to Kenny Omega but I already love the guy. Also Trevor Lee has made a very strong impact on me in a short amount of time. Opening match owned. TJP sold the leg really well and Fish is a badass. Sucks that the ending of Styles/Myers got messed up but still a solid match. Also Zack Sabre Jr is awesome. Legitimately never seen his work before. Can't wait to watch the other two nights. Will probably do #2 after work tomorrow. :mark:


----------



## TJQ

Brye said:


> BOLA NIGHT 1 REVIEW
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BOLA Night 1
> 
> 
> 
> Bobby Fish vs TJP - ***3/4
> 
> Roderick Strong vs Biff Busick - ***
> 
> Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander - ***1/2
> 
> Candice & Joey vs Bad Influence vs Inner City Machine Guns - ***1/2
> 
> Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa - ***
> 
> Bryan Myers vs AJ Styles - **3/4
> 
> Kyle O'Reilly vs Drew Guluk - ***1/2
> 
> Kenny Omega, Chuck Taylor & Zack Sabre Jr vs Adam Cole & The Young Bucks - ****1/4
> 
> Fun, fun show. Enjoyed everything on it. Still fairly new to Kenny Omega but I already love the guy. Also Trevor Lee has made a very strong impact on me in a short amount of time. Opening match owned. TJP sold the leg really well and Fish is a badass. Sucks that the ending of Styles/Myers got messed up but still a solid match. Also Zack Sabre Jr is awesome. Legitimately never seen his work before. Can't wait to watch the other two nights. Will probably do #2 after work tomorrow. :mark:





Spoiler



Agree with pretty much everything, I think I would bump up Omega/Taylor/Sabre vs Cole/Bucks to a ****1/2, though. Great display by everybody involved, and I honestly think that's a contender for my favorite match of the year so far.


----------



## FITZ

Beat me to the punch on the BOLA review by about an hour. Should have mine up really soon.


----------



## Brye

Can't wait to read, man. (Y)


----------



## FITZ

OK so I'm putting my review in spoiler tags but I'm pretty sure I didn't spoil any results of the matches. But obviously I talk about what happens in the match. Just wanted to give that disclaimer so you can decide if you want to read it or not. 



Spoiler: BOLA 2014 Night 1 Review



PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Night 1

I cannot wait to watch this. Also if you haven’t seen the show yet I won’t spoil the results of the match but I will talk about what happens in the match. Also, to avoid typing the same thing a bunch of times, all singles matches are First Round matches. 


*Bobby Fish vs. TJ Perkins* 

I can only hope that this is a sign of things to come from this tournament, PWG as a whole, hell I’ll even say indy wrestling as a whole. It was fantastic. You get a nice technical exchange to start things off before the intensity picks up and they start stiffing each other (and I don’t mean with thigh slaps). Fish takes an opening on the floor when he goes after TJ’s leg and that becomes his main focus. Perkins sells the leg like a pro and he clearly altered his offense to compensate for the leg. Fish is just vicious with his attacks on the leg and Perkins ends up getting a good amount of support because he sells the leg well and just plays a good underdog. You can really see how the injury impacts his strategy because it got the point where you could just tell he was going for the big knockout punch because his leg was so messed up. I was personally conflicted here as I always root for Fish as he’s from my hometown but the thought of Perkins carrying an injury into a later round was also really appealing. Again I won’t spoil the outcome here but once Perkins realizes he has to go all in with a big move the match gets even better. 
******


*Roderick Strong vs. Biff Busick* 

Another impressive PWG debut. The match was just violent. There was a brief technical exchange where Strong sort of acted like an ass and that just set things off. Busick didn’t take Strong’s shit, Strong got aggressive, then Busick got pissed, and then it was on. I’ve never seen them wrestle each other but they seemed to have this awesome intensity that lasted the entire match. Busick comes across really well as this super angry and aggressive badass and it works with Strong who appears to be in the midst of a heel turn. They meshed well, beat the shit out each other, and looked like they wanted to kill each other. How does that not sound like a really good match?
****½* 


*Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee*

They slowed things down and didn’t go a million miles an hour and I think that probably was a good thing. That being said the match still wasn’t all that great. Lee seems to be someone that could be cool to watch. He’s just a weird guy that does good moves but they are weird moves. So the idea of the match was that Lee would control the match and Cedric would work from behind to try to get back into it. It was going OK (but not great) for a while. Then Cedric made his comeback and there was just this horrible botch that killed any momentum that he had. And they never really recovered. Thankfully they were smart enough that Lee took control of the match right away and Cedric waited a little bit before his offense kicked in but they damage was done and the fans seemed to lose a lot of interest. It’s a shame it didn’t go that well because it could have worked with Cedric getting in this brief spurts of offense only for Lee to cut him off right away. It just didn’t work. 
*** *


_PWG Tag Team Championship Match:_
*World’s Cutest Tag Team(c) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns vs. Christopher Daniels and Frankie Kazarian* 

I was very relieved to see that Kazarian and Daniels were willing to play heels here. Everyone was being pretty friendly before the match but once the antics to start the match were over (why is a grown man letting Joey Ryan put his lollipop in his mouth?) Daniels jumped Joey when he indicated that he was actually going to have Candice start the match. And from there you had the fun dynamic of Daniels and Kazarian just pissing off everyone. They were also really smart the entire match as it always seemed like one of them was the legal man in the ring the entire time. The other two teams were trying to pick things up and build some momentum and eventually they did that and things broke down. While things did break it wasn’t on the level that we normally see in tag matches and that’s probably for the best. We ended up with a really fun match but from a lot of talented people. 
*****


*Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa* 

There’s the mindless stuff that I was waiting for. I enjoyed this more than I was expecting but it still wasn’t a great match. Both guys were strong, hit hard, and didn’t sell in the slightest. That being said I did enjoy all the mindless moves and the ending was fun. I was actually fooled on a nearfall so that has to count for something right? 
****


*AJ Styles vs. Brian Meyers *

I was hopeful that Meyers would have a really impressive PWG debut. It didn’t happen. The match was solid but there was nothing all that spectacular or even compelling about the match. Meyers was in control of the match for a while at first and he really did come across as someone that was a little arrogant but also had something to prove. AJ’s offense working from behind was good and he did have one great moment in the match but otherwise he didn’t set the world on fire. The ending was also horrible, just an ugly botch that they stuck with. They really needed to just reset for a few minutes and then go to a different finish but they stuck with the plan and they got booed for the ending. It wasn’t horrible or anything but I was expecting more from AJ and hoping for more from Meyers.
****


*Kyle O’Reilly vs. Drew Gulak *

Cool to see these guys in the ring with each other as it’s not something that you would expect to see at most indy shows because they are always with competing companies. Anyway it’s a really good mix of chain wrestling and stiff striking. I’m glad that Gulak was impressive with his debut as he’s someone that can be put on PWG cards in the future that can add some variety to their cards. It was cool to see them go back and forth for a while before both guys keyed in on a body part that they wanted to go after to get the win. Gulak was going after the leg while Kyle wanted to go after the arm. There were some great sequences leading up to the conclusion that came at the perfect time. 
****½ *


*Adam Cole and The Young Bucks vs. Zack Sabre Jr., Chuck Taylor, and Kenny Omega w/Trent Barretta* 

Wow, this was just amazing. Sabre has an incredible PWG debut and the crowd loved him within minutes of the match starting. He started the match and just destroyed Cole. It was just fantastic to see. And then of course the heels cheat and isolate someone. Then we get this fantastic period of the match where Mount Rushmore tries to stay in control of the match and they work these awesome control segments but things will break down and go crazy for a minute or two here and there before Mount Rushmore can re-establish control of the match. Trent’s appearance was done perfectly I have to say. Chuck Taylor was in trouble and chairs were getting brought into the match. Trent charged into the match with a chair (and in a huge cast) and defended his Best Friend. Cole kicked him in his injured leg and he went down. This unleashed a Chuck Taylor rage, the like of which the world has never seen before. You get some more insanity as the match goes on, ref bumps, more Trent involvement and just an awesome finishing stretch. I know that a lot of the Buck matches follow a similar formula but I don’t think there is a better formula for a match than what the Bucks do. They just take everything that is good about wrestling and mix it all perfectly together. I wouldn’t hesitate to call it a MOTYC.
*****½*​

I think I just saw the first night of what is going to be a very special weekend.


----------



## sharkboy22

Those reviews are making me wanna blow the $45. Disappointed that Myers/Styles didn't deliver though


----------



## Weimer16

sharkboy22 said:


> Those reviews are making me wanna blow the $45. Disappointed that Myers/Styles didn't deliver though


If I had the $45 I'd buy them right now. I'm jonesing to see them. Hopefully XWT has it within the next few days.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

While everyone else is watching BOLA, I finally just watched Eleven. I thought it was a fantastic show from start to finish. It is rare that I sit and watch an entire event in one sitting but I did just that with this event. I enjoyed every match with the opener between Ciampa and Romero surprising me a little due to low expectations and then ACH/Alexander being awesomeness. I am probably in the minority but I LOVED O'Reilly/Hero. Went a tad too long, but I would rate it at around ****1/4 personally. Just comes down to what you like I suppose. On the other hand the main event may have been ruined for me by too much hype, because though it was great I was hoping it would hit MOTY territory for me based on reviews and it just didn't do it for me. Still, fantastic match and so happy to see Candice get championship gold in PWG.


----------



## Weimer16

I can't remember if I watched Eleven. I should download it and find out if I recognize it.


----------



## Rah

Hadn't listened to Army of the Pharaohs in years, thought I'd look them up and see they've done a music video involving Chikara wrestlers. McCloud fucking sucks, and the beat's impotent, but the cosplay is something else. Junkyard Cauze :harden2


----------



## RKing85

Eleven is carried by both tag matches IMO. 

Every review I have read for BOLA Night 1 says pretty much the same thing. Really good show, but they didn't blow their load on the first night. The guys knew they had 2 more nights to go.


----------



## sharkboy22

racoonie said:


> While everyone else is watching BOLA, I finally just watched Eleven. I thought it was a fantastic show from start to finish. It is rare that I sit and watch an entire event in one sitting but I did just that with this event. I enjoyed every match with the opener between Ciampa and Romero surprising me a little due to low expectations and then *ACH/Alexander being awesomeness*. I am probably in the minority but I LOVED O'Reilly/Hero. Went a tad too long, but I would rate it at around ****1/4 personally. Just comes down to what you like I suppose. On the other hand the main event may have been ruined for me by too much hype, because though it was great I was hoping it would hit MOTY territory for me based on reviews and it just didn't do it for me. Still, fantastic match and so happy to see Candice get championship gold in PWG.


Might I ask what exactly was so awesome about this? The match is 20 minutes of absolutely nothing. All they do is hit a big move, kick out at 2 and lay dead on the fucking mat afterwards.

Also, from what I read, I don't think anyone really let on that the main event was a MOTYC. The hype video made it look that way but when the DVD came out, the general consensus was that it was a great match. Other than that the only MOTY recognition this match ever got was from the Reseda crowd who, at this point, I'm convinced have never seen wrestling outside of PWG. 

I also find one of the most underrated matches on the show is Steen/Lee. I didn't care much for it upon first viewing but I actually re-watched it the other day and it was really smartly worked. Trevor Lee is definitely going to be a breakout star in indy wrestling in years to come.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Might I ask what exactly was so awesome about this? The match is 20 minutes of absolutely nothing. All they do is hit a big move, kick out at 2 and lay dead on the fucking mat afterwards.


Sounds like the typical ACH match. Sounds like the typical indy match in general when you think about it. At this point I can call false finishes with virtually perfect accuracy. 

Will check out that Army Of The Pharaohs video when I get a chance. Haven't listened to it yet but skimmed through the video, I wonder if Quack will have a problem with his guys being jobbed out?


----------



## Wrestling is Life

sharkboy22 said:


> Might I ask what exactly was so awesome about this? The match is 20 minutes of absolutely nothing. All they do is hit a big move, kick out at 2 and lay dead on the fucking mat afterwards.
> 
> Also, from what I read, I don't think anyone really let on that the main event was a MOTYC. The hype video made it look that way but when the DVD came out, the general consensus was that it was a great match. Other than that the only MOTY recognition this match ever got was from the Reseda crowd who, at this point, I'm convinced have never seen wrestling outside of PWG.
> 
> I also find one of the most underrated matches on the show is Steen/Lee. I didn't care much for it upon first viewing but I actually re-watched it the other day and it was really smartly worked. Trevor Lee is definitely going to be a breakout star in indy wrestling in years to come.


Awesomeness in the sense that it was wicked fun for me to watch. Is it a technical masterpiece? Heck no. But did I have a blast watching it? Absolutely. Not every match has to be THAT match on the card - some matches should just be fun.


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> Sounds like the typical ACH match. Sounds like the typical indy match in general when you think about it. At this point I can call false finishes with virtually perfect accuracy.


You need to see the match to really understand what I'm saying. This isn't the typical balls to wall, hard hitting, high impact exchange of moves with a dozen fall finishes indy match. This is just lazy working. They lacked chemistry, realized it half way into the match and just relied on cheap pops by doing false finishes. But it wasn't done in a cool way like the typical indy affair. It was done really lazily. I'm not exaggerating when I say they lie on the mat dead for seconds, who knows maybe minutes. It's just a slow, plodding match not because they were slowing it down so we could absorb it all better but because they just had no fucking idea what to do.


----------



## RKing85

that match is move. move. move. move. move. move. move. etc. etc.

I had no real problems with the match, but there was no flow to the match in my opinion, and there was certainly no story telling. The highlight of the match was the women almost getting taken out on the corner spot.


----------



## sharkboy22

I'm not even going to bring story-telling into this argument (for once). Even from a move, move, move, move standpoint the match still sucked cause as you pointed out there was no flow. How could there be flow when they spend half the damn match dead on the mat. It's like they tried to make it have a story by playing dead. Which makes it worse, cause that's just a shitty excuse for story telling or selling or whatever the fuck it was they were trying to accomplish.

I'm sorry but neither has yet to impress me and I don't know why the fuck PWG insists on pushing them. Oh wait, cause they do flips.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Finished BOLA (Night One) this morning. NO SPOILERS here, just observations:

- Styles vs Meyers fpalm

- Ricochet has IT. Hopefully the E changes their mind and picks him up someday.

- Brad Maddox in the front row!! He needs a date that likes wrestling. She mostly talked during the matches :no:

- The Young Bucks' leggings = MONEY 

- *The drunk Elgin heckler returned!!* :clap


----------



## Platt




----------



## NastyYaffa

Really sad to hear that Myers didn't do well against Styles. I always thought he was little underrated.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

NastyYaffa said:


> Really sad to hear that Myers didn't do well against Styles. I always thought he was little underrated.


Some wrestlers just don't have chemistry together. 
I was heartbroken when TNA _finally_ booked Aries vs Styles, and it wasn't what I hoped for :sad:


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


>


YES! :mark:


----------



## BKKsoulcity

How're you guys watching BOLA already? Shipped that fast? No one is even posting it on XWT or anything sadly


----------



## Weimer16

BKKsoulcity said:


> How're you guys watching BOLA already? Shipped that fast? No one is even posting it on XWT or anything sadly


Yeah, they're all watching DVD copies they ordered. Lucky SOBs.


----------



## Even Flow

I can't be bothered to wait until if/when the PWG sale comes back, so I just ordered All Star Weekend X, DDT4 2014, Mystery Vortex II, Sold our Soul for
Rock 'n Roll & Eleven from DGUSA.

And i've ordered BOLA from PWG.


----------



## Weimer16

Even Flow said:


> I can't be bothered to wait until if/when the PWG sale comes back, so I just ordered All Star Weekend X, DDT4 2014, Mystery Vortex II, Sold our Soul for
> Rock 'n Roll & Eleven from DGUSA.
> 
> And i've ordered BOLA from PWG.


:ex:

So jealous.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

BKKsoulcity said:


> How're you guys watching BOLA already? Shipped that fast? No one is even posting it on XWT or anything sadly


Highspots' customer service is stellar :agree: Friday 10/3: shipped my DVDs, Monday 10/6: _delivered!_ (From Charlotte to Los Angeles, First Class Mail).

I haven't finished BOLA yet, but I will this weekend.


----------



## FITZ

I had mine on Monday as well. Someone at Highspots was up early on Thursday morning because my printing label was printed at 6am and I had the DVDs by Monday. Highspots kicks ass for shipping if you have a small enough order for media mail and live in the US.


----------



## sharkboy22

I once had a label created at 3:00 a.m. 

And I just discovered I had a shitload more cash on my card than I thought I had. I'm so freaking tempted to get BOLA but I'll wait and see if they do anything on Columbus Day. At this point I'm just trying to save for the sake of saving. I'm not sure if I could hold out until Black Friday though. I'll probably get it by next week


----------



## smitlick

*PWG All Star Weekend X Night 2*

1. PPRay vs RockNES Monsters vs B-Boy & Willie Mack
***1/4

2. Anthony Nese vs Tommaso Ciampa
**3/4

3. The Best Friends vs The Unbreakable Fucking Machines
***1/2

4. ACH vs Chris Hero
***1/2

5. The Dojo Bros vs AR Fox & Rich Swann
***3/4

6. Davey Richards vs Ricochet
***1/4

7. Candice LeRae, Joey Ryan & Drake Younger vs Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks
****1/4

8. Adam Cole vs Johnny Gargano
***1/2​


----------



## RKing85

damn, looks my BOLA dvd's are not going to come today. Damn you international shipping! Was really hoping they would be here today cause I got nothing to do this whole long weekend.


----------



## FITZ

No mail on Saturday in Canada?


----------



## sXeMope

Canada Post cut out Saturday mail about a year ago IIRC. Not sure how it works in the US/Other parts of Canada but here we get packages delivered directly to the post office. Only things I've ever had delivered to my door are orders from TNAShop and Newegg.

Was slightly bummed out that mine didn't arrive today as well. Actually have some time off this weekend so it would have been great to watch BOLA in it's entirety.


----------



## Brye

Got the next two days off from work. Time to finally start night 2. :mark:

Watching the main event of night 1 against first, just for fun.


----------



## FITZ

Well here's my review of the second night of BOLA. I'm pretty sure I didn't spoil any results from Night 1 or Night 2 in the review but I would read at your own risk as I do talk about pretty much everything else that happens. 



Spoiler: BOLA Night 2 Review



PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Night 2 


*Candice LeRae vs. Rich Swann* 

It’s really amazing how the dynamic to a match is so different when Candice is in the ring with someone. Normally I don’t think Swann would get heat for doing some of the stuff that he did but in this match he did. There’s really no way to seriously wrestle Candice and hope to get cheered so for this match at least Swann embraced being a heel and he embraced being the larger competitor in a match for a change. It worked out really well too as he had some really innovative stuff that he probably never had the chance to do with anyone else because of his size and when he wants to come across as mean he can do that well. Candice was Candice and she’s incredible. She has that El Generico like quality where it’s just impossible not to root for her. Great opener.
****½ *


*Chuck Taylor vs. Johnny Gargano *

If you follow other indy companies you would know that these guys have a ton of history together as both partners and opponents. They played up all of that and I certainly got the impression that I was watching 2 guys that knew each other really well. At first I had the impression that they liked each other as they didn’t take things super seriously at first. That changed as the match wore on and by the end I felt that we got the full spectrum of Gargano and Taylor. The beginning felt like I was watching tag partners wrestling and by the end I thought I was watching guys that were feuding with other having a match. There was a lot of mirroring throughout the match as there were just so many examples of them doing the same moves to each other. Gargano took a scary bump on the floor and knowing that he had a back injury not too long ago really made me cringe. I think Taylor was supposed to suplex him on the apron but he didn’t hit the apron. I’m glad he was fine and it did add some intensity to the match. The finishing stretch was pretty cool as the winner just seemed like he won because he was lucky enough to throw the last punch. I’ve always enjoyed watching these two work together and this is no exception. 
****½ *


*Ricochet vs. Chris Sabin*

I liked the match but I can’t say I was overly impressed with Sabin. He was in the ring with someone who’s really good and most of what was good I thought came from Ricochet. Sabin might be known as an X-Division guy but he really didn’t fly around at all. In fact his strategy seemed to be to keep Ricochet grounded because he knew that he wasn’t going to be able to keep up with him in the air. As the match wore on he busted out a couple of cool moves but he had a pretty basic strategy on offense. Ricochet did well here as you were waiting for him to explode and when he did it was pretty great. Good match but I can’t say that I was left with the impression that Sabin had a ton to offer to PWG.
***** 


*ReDragon vs. Biff Busick and Drew Gulak*

I was really impressed with the match. I like that PWG again was putting top CZW guys in matches with ROH guys. Fish and O’Reilly were kicking ass early on and it wasn’t until Gulak and Busick took the match outside the ring and this brawl that they were able to take control of the match, which I thought was fitting for the “CZW” team to do. From there they worked a really good control segment, first on O’Reilly and then on Fish. It was smartly worked and they did enough cool stuff to keep things interesting. The hot tag was super hot or anything and I think they could have built it up a little more but once O’Reilly did get in the pace really picked up. ReDragon looked like they had the match wrapped up but Busick and Gulak were able to regain some momentum and recreate the “anyone could win this” feeling for a second time. I really hope PWG keeps booking these guys because this worked out really well, most of the fans seemed to like the match and there weren’t a million high spots or thigh slaps. 
****½* 


*Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal *

After seeing this match the only conclusion that you should make is that you have no problem with the fact that Hero has put on a ton of weight. And he really does look huge here. But, at least for this match he worked like he was his actual size. It might not have worked in NXT but on the indy scene Hero can play a legit big man against most people. Sydal did a really good job as the underdog here but I was more impressed with Hero. There were all of these great moments when Hero would do something and it was if he was realizing that he’s a hundred pounds heavier than this opponent. They had the dynamic down perfectly and I really hope it’s something that Hero continues to do as he works with smaller guys. He’s really big right now but he’s still super athletic and if he can use both of this things he can start having great matches again I think. This was the match with a huge question mark for me because I easily saw Hero and and Sydal having a 20 minute match where they wrestled like they were the same size. Thankfully we got the exact opposite here and the match delivered.
****½ *


*Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre Jr.* 

Cole being such an asshole really made this a lot more entertaining. Sabre starts off controlling the match and just taking Cole to school. His offense was really cool looking technical stuff and under most circumstances it would be fun on it’s own. But when you have a piece of shit like Adam Cole in the ring who is just furious as Sabre embarasses him it’s all the better. Cole takes control of the match and we get plenty of talking from him and it sets up a good Sabre comeback. The finishing stretch was pretty fantastic because their styles were meshing really well. Sabre does a lot of cool technical stuff and stuff strikes. So watching him do this awesome series of holds and then have Cole reverse it all by just dropping him on his head or something was really cool. There was plenty of good striking, fast pace, a likable face, and an unlikable heel. I can only hope that Sabre starts making a lot more appearances in the US.
****¾* 


*Kenny Omega vs. ACH* 

Easily the most I’ve ever enjoyed ACH. I remember hearing Omega on the Art of Wrestling talking about how he was tired of guys doing to same shit in matches all the time and that he wanted to be different. Well he certainly achieved that goal. At times the match was a super serious hard fought match and at other times it was one of the funniest things that you will see. Omega was playing the heel for a good chunk of the match which I was happy to see. He has this cool character that works well as a face but it can very easily be tweaked so he plays this creepy, mean, and weird character. Omega controlled the match for a really long time and it was great to watch as his offense was good and he was doing something very cool with his character. They were on their way to a really good, if not great match. Then ACH started his comeback and it was one of the most absurd (in a good way) things I’ve seen in a long time. This serious match transitioned seamlessly into a comedy/parody match and it was great to see. I’m sure it will turn some people off but I thought it was super entertaining. I won’t go into too much detail because the surprise of it all is what made it so funny and the crowd’s reaction was just perfect. And then they transitioned back into a serious match and it was still really good. At the end I was left wondering what the hell I had just seen but knowing that I really enjoyed whatever I just saw.
****¾* 


*The Young Bucks vs. Bad Influence* 

Weird match. The Bucks are the best heels in wrestling I think and they have a match with a team that I also think are great heels. But the Bucks ended up playing the faces (sort of) and the match was just off. No control segment from the Bucks, we got one from Kazarian and Daniels though. When things did break down I felt like I was watching 2 teams where there was no face or heel dynamic. I hate to say it but I wasn’t impressed with Bad Influence at all. They were sloppy at times and tried to play the heels at times when they were in the ring with the best heel tag team. Move wise they kept up with the Bucks and the match was entertaining but it was kind of flat. It was good but that’s as far as I’m willing to go and I might have to say that this is the worst Bucks tag match in PWG in a very long time, not that I think the Bucks had anything to do with that. Everyone tried hard but when you look back it was just a super spotty match that was sloppy at times and did nothing else to be compelling. 
***3/4 *​
One of the best top to bottom shows that you will find. I don’t think that there are any bad matches on this DVD, that being said there wasn’t anything that was in that “amazing” category either but there were a couple that came close to that territory. The show is easy to sit through as there is a ton of variety. Also after seeing the first 2 nights I’m incredibly excited for the last night.


----------



## Last Chancery

Grabbed all 3 nights of BOLA from the ROH show last night, saving myself on shipping (yay). Watched first 3 matches of night 1, more to come.


----------



## ZEROVampire

Ricochet down of Revolution Pro 10/19 event. But the new main event is


----------



## NastyYaffa

ZEROVampire said:


> Ricochet down of Revolution Pro 10/19 event. But the new main event is


Holy SHIT! This will be fuckin great.


----------



## Chismo

Well, that IS a dream match, and not just for me I reckon. I have no doubts in my mind both dudes gonna work a big show style.


----------



## Super Sonic

FUCK


----------



## Flashyelbow

Jesus Christ! My prayers have been answered.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bubz

Aries/Okada? I haven't been keeping up with many feds this year apart from WWE, haven't had the time, but I would totally make time for that match any day of the week. I've been catching the odd Impact episode recently and Aries is still legit the only good thing about that company.


----------



## KingCrash

Well sucks about Ricochet having to do the Lucha Underground tapings but that's a hell of a makegood.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Holy Shitballs :mark:


----------



## Weimer16

I'm excited for that match.


----------



## EmbassyForever

DAMN


----------



## sXeMope

Not sure if it's been posted, but House Of Hardcore's next show is on iPPV


> Tag Team Match
> The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks
> 
> Old School Extreme Rules
> Ethan Carter III vs. Tommy Dreamer with Beulah McGuillicutty
> 
> Open Challenge to Any Wrestler
> Austin Aries vs. ???
> 
> Tag Team Match
> The Wolves vs. Harry Smith & Lance Archer
> 
> Singles Match
> Christian York vs. Brian Myers
> 
> Singles Match
> Eddie Kingston vs. Jigsaw
> 
> Plus CW Anderson, Velvet Sky and more!


http://www.rfvideonow.com/catalog.php?id=13c0d7743845f2ccdd84

Will probably order this. Card looks stacked. Great to see Dreamer book a card showcasing the present/future of wrestling in The Arena. Was slightly worried that when they announced the Arena return he'd try to put together one of those reunion shows but there really isn't much of any ECW presence on the card.


----------



## sharkboy22

They're overbooking the shit out of the Hardyz/Bucks. Three matches in one year. Heck, not even a year. Three matches in three months!


----------



## Raindust

*









PWG Debut Show July 26, 2003



Charles Mercury / Sara Del Rey / Supa Badd vs TopGun Talwar / Zokre / Ryan Drago **

Excalibur vs Chris Bosh * ½

The Ballard Bros vs Scorpio Sky & Quicksilver ** ½

Super Dragon vs M Dogg 20 ** ¼

TARO vs Babi Slymm *1/2

Apollo Khan / Hook Bomberry vs Disco Machine / Mr Excitement ** ½

HardKore Inc vs The X Foundation ***

AJ Styles vs Frankie Kazarian ** ½*


----------



## Concrete

Honestly, only have some excitement towards Kingston vs Jigsaw on that House of Hardcore card. Break it down?

Tag Team Match
The Hardys vs. The Young Bucks 
-Yeah, this is getting burned out real quick. If companies decided to work a storyline out of Bucks vs Hardyz or Bad Influence they probably could get some mileage out of the series. As is, I don't really care to see them face off each other in what feels like a silly exhibition series. 

Old School Extreme Rules
Ethan Carter III vs. Tommy Dreamer with Beulah McGuillicutty 
-Haven't seen a good EC3 match. I have to believe they are out there based on what people say about him but he seems very much a guy who can play a character well and not much to the other parts. And I give zero shits about seeing Dreamer.

Open Challenge to Any Wrestler
Austin Aries vs. ??? 
-No idea who he is facing so I don't know how to get excited. So at best this could be a great pairing and at worst the decide to try and get someone over and it becomes sort of a waste of Aries.

Tag Team Match
The Wolves vs. Harry Smith & Lance Archer 
-Yeah, no.

Singles Match
Christian York vs. Brian Myers 
-Why?

Singles Match
Eddie Kingston vs. Jigsaw 
-A match-up that hasn't seem to have been done in awhile and a pairing that has produced great stuff in the past. I shouldn't get my hopes up since they'll probably get 10 minutes or something but they can probably get some solid stuff out of that time. 

OVERALL: Not stacked. You have people like Bucks, Aries, Jigsaw, Kingston, and Matt Hardy yet I don't feel as excited as I want to with a card with that talent. I honestly don't mind KES at all but they're facing the Wolves. Just not interested in that at ALL! Unless this is like a $10 show I couldn't imagine thinking twice about getting this iPPV.


----------



## sharkboy22

Am I the only one who just doesn't get hyped by these HOH shows? I've downloaded them all but honestly I'd be lying if I said it I watched the whole thing without skipping a match. I'd also be lying if I said I enjoyed what I watched. For a guy that once ran WWE's developmental, Dreamer just doesn't put together good cards imo. Don't get me wrong, he puts together some good matches here and there but in terms of the overall card, HOH is the show I look forward to...three times a year.


----------



## Even Flow

I've brought the first 5, haven't got 6 yet. But I haven't watched them yet.


----------



## heyman deciple

Hoh might be. My second favorite Indy behind pwg, I bought and watched hoh 1, 2, and 3 and all three were enjoyable shows.

I have all faith this show will deliver


----------



## sharkboy22

Well it appears as if Highspots isn't going to run a sale until Black Friday so I didn't get BOLA  

I did, however, get some stuff from the $5 DVD sale. I got Destiny, 1.21 Giggawatts and a 5 disc FIP set featuring the likes of Punk, Joe and MVP. In all, with shipping, it came up to about $20. 7 DVDs for $20? I'm not complaining.


----------



## Rah

Before even making it to NXT/developmental, Willie Mack has been released.


----------



## sharkboy22

Rah said:


> Before even making it to NXT/developmental, Willie Mack has been released.


As I stated in the thread, not the first guy this has happened to. There just isnt any space on the roster for these guys which is why I always wonder why the WWE signs indy wrestlers so often. And they'd sign about 3-5 guys in one day as well. Just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## FITZ

I'm not really sure how Mack even got signed in the first place. I didn't really expect him to go very far with them at all. That being said sucks that he never even got a chance.


----------



## Weimer16

I guess now I can watch him in PWG.


----------



## sXeMope

He had charisma and could do some pretty neat stuff for a guy his size, but I didn't see him succeeding either. He's just not somebody I could see fitting into WWE. Sucks that he didn't even get a chance though.


----------



## RKing85

I'm sure I'm in the minority, but never seen much in Willie Mack at all.


----------



## sharkboy22

RKing85 said:


> I'm sure I'm in the minority, but never seen much in Willie Mack at all.


Same here. The fat guy that can do a backflip gets old pretty quick. Also, it doesn't help when guys like Jay Lethal easily pick him up in the first 5 minutes of a match. And he bumps for him from a shoulder tackle. And well, the fat guy flipping shtick gets old pretty quick. Oh wait, I said that one already.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Brye

I liked Willie Mack. I didn't think he was going to be anything in WWE but it sucks that he never really made it. He's not my favorite indy guy but I never really had a problem with him.


----------



## Even Flow

3 days until the next PWG show :mark:


----------



## Brye

Oh shit, didn't realize that was coming up.



Spoiler: Does this show have a name?



Adam Cole vs Trevor Lee :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

ADAM COLE BAYBAY

Nope, no name as of yet. They probably won't announce it until they put the preview up on yt.


----------



## RKing85

so Candice and Johnny Gargano are an item now apparently I hear?


----------



## Brye

It's funny, even though I know they're not, I always just assume Candice & Joey are together.


----------



## Obfuscation

More random haphazard ROH viewing years later saw me slam through a very fun Manhattan Mayhem III tonight. The structuring of shows during the 09-10 years was always really good for a natural, easy to watch flow. Matches that were the biggest on the card generally were the only bouts to get the right bit of emphasis/time, & the rest of the card wasn't trying to drain you before the main event. How it should be.

Strong vs Dutt was an impressive outing. Lots of good back work by Roddy & sold well by Dutt even w/his attempted high flying comeback. Was pleased to see it work, being lukewarm on a rather iffy overall talent like Dutt. Heel American Wolves proved they can actually be competent and good by having a very swell Submission match vs Generico & Steen. True, Generico was in the match, so of course it kind of rocked b/c greatness by association, but Wolves were very Anderson-esque in terms of their destroy a limb and focus on it the entire match routine. Rather than being the utter tripe they would soon evolve into as the years went on. Big fan of the match. Tag team rasslin is my jam. Black vs Jacobs was a proper feud advancer. Got a brawl, Jimmy worms out a win & it all builds up their hatred for the Steel Cage match. Nice job there. Main event had its minor multi-man tropes, but nothing to make me annoyed or bothered. Aries really was the glue in keeping it together. His talent from an offensive point of view & w/his A Double heel character work molded as the right kind of foundation behind the drama of the Championship match. Lynn kind of felt invisible in this. He wasn't bad by any means, yet, he was the afterthought alongside Black & Aries. Once he was eliminated then the excitement factor jumped up a LOT. Something had to give; Black finally as ROH World Champion or ROH would see someone accomplish the first ever two time champion goal. Crowd was hyped. It leapt off the screen immensely; general ROH excitement that used to be there in spades. Great fun. Loved the finish. Booking for this company was so ace for so long. Black's bum knee was the cause of his demise. Keeps him well in the hunt despite another loss & Aries gets a great clean victory, despite pre-determined shenanigans. A good show. Can't go wrong w/a large chunk of the ROH catalog. As it is well known.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Platt

Looking forward to picking that one up, seems like he's not afraid to burn bridges and actually give honest answers.

Not sure if this is terrible or the greatest thing ever


----------



## sharkboy22

What the hell happened between Ricardo and The Shield? And when was this incident?


----------



## Flux

That Compton/Gallows DVD looks fantastic


----------



## NastyYaffa

Platt said:


> Not sure if this is terrible or the greatest thing ever


:lmao


----------



## Raindust

Bad Ass Mother 300 (Stage One) August 29, 2003





Super Dragon vs Hook Bomberry ** ¼

Colt Cabana vs Matt Cross **

Scorpio Sky vs Joey Ryan ***

Disco Machine vs Adam Pearce **

Frankie Kazarian vs Scott Lost ***

B-Boy vs Tony Kozina *

TARO vs Nosawa *

Christopher Daniels vs Hardkore Kidd **



Overall Show: **


----------



## FITZ

That Super Dragon match deserves at least 4 stars just for the one man Super Dragon fan. That was the show right?


----------



## Raindust

TaylorFitz said:


> That Super Dragon match deserves at least 4 stars just for the one man Super Dragon fan. That was the show right?


Aw hell yeaah


----------



## sharkboy22

:lmao :lmao :lmao

I've never seen that before. That alone makes the match five stars.


----------



## Srdjan99

The TIME SPLITTERS are booked on a BCW card this weekend that also features Chris Sabin. That's cool I didn't know KUSHIDA ever took dates outside of New Japan


----------



## Bruce L

It's been a while, but I've put some old ROH DVDs back up for sale on ebay. Check 'em out. Tell your friends. Etc.


*Road to the Title *(6/22/2002)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679443173?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*All-Star Extravaganza *(11/9/2002)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679451556?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679455793?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular: Night 2 *(12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679459940?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679464542?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: Finale *(3/4/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679469124?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679474769?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned 2008 *(6/7/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679479670?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Big Bang *(4/3/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679488058?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Hate: Chapter II *(7/23/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679493842?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2010 *(8/28/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679510055?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Glory by Honor IX *(9/11/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679514747?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Final Battle 2010 *(12/18/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679519870?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Best in the World 2011 *(6/26/2011)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251679527781?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## sXeMope

KUSHIDA took a booking with ROH for their All Star Extravaganza show last August. Are they booked in a match together? I would hope that they do something together but it's likey a one-off show and IIRC BCW doesn't release their shows on DVD. I'm surprised nobody has booked MCMG together yet tbh. I remember Shelley saying he was past MCMG around the time Sabin left TNA but with KUSHIDA being a Japan mainstay and Shelley doing US shows occasionally it would be a cool touch. 

Discussion has kind of moved past this, but does anyone think Willie's release may have been on his part? Seems very unusual to sign him and release him so quickly. The only person I remember that happening to was Claudio back in the day because of VISA issues or something. It would be surprising if it was a cost cutting thing because they've had guys in developmental for years who've done nothing and IIRC Willie was invited to, and signed from a tryout so there must have been interest in him. 

Got BOLA in the mail today. Excited to start watching tonight.


----------



## RKing85

I too got BOLA in the mail today. Sadly I don't think I'll get around to starting them until the weekend.


----------



## Even Flow

I wish mine would arrive already. Mine probably won't get here until early next week.


----------



## NasJayz

Even Flow said:


> 3 days until the next PWG show :mark:


:dance

I just started watching PWG it's fucking awesome just got done watching is your body ready I loved the adam cole vs Sami Callihan 60 minute iron man match.


----------



## Even Flow

Watched that match the other day


----------



## FITZ

The reaction when Super Dragon jumps into the crowd is just hilarious. Legit looked like he was going to kill that guy.


----------



## Obfuscation

NasJayz said:


> :dance
> 
> I just started watching PWG it's fucking awesome just got done watching is your body ready I loved the adam cole vs Sami Callihan 60 minute iron man match.


Gosh that match is absolute bliss.


----------



## FITZ

Really cool that Cole and Callihan got to have that match in PWG. They both starting making names for themselves around the same time. 

I actually went to an early Evolve show and I was a few minutes late and missed most of their match. I remember joking to my friend that we didn't really miss anything. A couple years later we were going to see them main event a CZW show and a year after that they were main eventing in PWG together and tearing the house down.


----------



## Brye

I think it might be my favorite Iron Man match. Been watching more Callihan recently because I'm really starting to like the guy. There's still a Steen/Callihan match I need to watch from P dub G.

Also, the poster for this year's Final Battle is SICK.



Spoiler: ROH FINAL BATTLE


----------



## Even Flow

Shame it's not being held in the Hammerstein Ballroom.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jay Briscoe vs. AJ Styles should main event Final Battle. And that poster is sick!


----------



## RKing85

that is indeed one sweet ass poster.

If the rumor of the ROH champ being on the Tokyo Dome show is true, then I can definitly see Styles winning the belt at the PPV to defend it in Japan on 1/4. Not exactly secret that Briscoe only has the title right now because of Elgin's error. Styles or Cole will become champ in the not to distant future.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

for those interested, BOLA seems to be up on XWT


and speaking of PWG, really need to watch that Cole/Callihan Iron Man match. :side:


----------



## sharkboy22

Sixty! Minutes! 

Man, Sami could have gotten anything over lol. But yeah, that match is all kinds of awesome. I've noticed BOLA up on XWT and here, but I'll get it on DVD instead. I also see someone put Bucks/Hardyz up on XWT and I'm wondering if it's my version. What? It'll be pretty cool to know that my file is floating around the internet.

Currently, I'm watching PWG Sells Out Volume 1, which i downloaded months ago, and tbh it's a freaking chore thus far.


----------



## sXeMope

It probably is your file. Things don't take long to spread. I've posted stuff on XWT and seen it here the next day.

That Cliff Compton Show looks funny, but I'll probably grab it on XWT tbh. Noticed Highspots has a Kenny Omega shoot in the pre-order section of their site as well. Haven't really seen much of his work but I may check it out because it'll be interesting to hear about his time in developmental and being one of the few gaijins who makes a full-time living in Japan.


--

Not sure if this has been posted, but yeah. I was on the fence before but it seems like this whole thing with Elgin may actually be legit.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522422004339994624


----------



## Super Sonic

Elgin is quickly filling Matt Hardy's role from a few years ago in the industry.


----------



## Raindust

Just got BOLA. Let's go.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I can't wait for the next Smart Mark sale. Gonna buy all three nights of King of Trios, all three nights of AIW's WrestleRager and all of the Beyond shows since Point of No Return that they released on DVD finally (I own the raw footage, but want the DVDs). Hoping the sale comes soon!

Not that I am lacking things to watch...technically I have hundreds of unwatched DVDs in the collection but next up I have all 3 nights of BOLA sitting and then AIW Failure to Communicate to watch after that.

I follow too many promotions!


----------



## Raindust

*BOLA 2014 NIGHT 1


Bobby Fish vs. TJ Perkins *** 1/4

Roderick Strong vs. Biff Busick ***

PWG Tag Team Championship Match:
World’s Cutest Tag Team(c) vs. The Inner City Machine Guns vs. Christopher Daniels and Frankie Kazarian ***

Michael Elgin vs. Tommaso Ciampa ** 1/4

AJ Styles vs. Brian Meyers * 1/4

Kyle O’Reilly vs. Drew Gulak ***

Adam Cole and The Young Bucks vs. Zack Sabre Jr., Chuck Taylor, and Kenny Omega w/Trent Barretta ****
*


----------



## sharkboy22

Looks like a pretty fun first night. Wasn't looking forward to Elgin/Ciampa anyway but man Myers/Styles seems to be getting negative reviews across the board.

Can anyone see Gulak being a regular in PWG though? I'm a fan of the guy's work but tbh I just can't see him in a PWG environment.


----------



## FITZ

I think he could have a role in there. He seems like he would be a really good "change of pace" guy to have on the show. I know it works for PWG for the time being but I feel like they could really use a guy who has good matches but the matches are totally different than everything else on the card. 

Also his work as a member of the Colony makes me think he would be able to be fine against some of the other guys that do lots of flips.


----------



## santo

sharkboy22 said:


> Looks like a pretty fun first night. Wasn't looking forward to Elgin/Ciampa anyway but man Myers/Styles seems to be getting negative reviews across the board.
> 
> Can anyone see Gulak being a regular in PWG though? I'm a fan of the guy's work but tbh I just can't see him in a PWG environment.


I'm watching night 1 (yay XWT!), and while it wasn't anything great, Myers/Styles wasn't that bad outside of the finish. I haven't watched much wrestling besides WWE the pat few years, so maybe my standards have lowered over the years.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

sXeMope said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but yeah. I was on the fence before but it seems like this whole thing with Elgin may actually be legit.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522422004339994624


Meltzer wrote this in the latest WON:



> *Michael Elgin, who worked indies around his home in St. Louis this weekend rather than the ROH show, appeared before crowds of 68 on 10/11 and 45 on 10/12. It was described that he almost had a breakdown backstage on the second night in Belleville, IL, saying he deserved to have more people watching him.*
> 
> Briscoe defends the ROH title against ACH in the main event of the 11/15 Glory By Honor show in San Antonio. The explanation for that is ACH is from San Antonio.
> 
> The company’s next show is a TV taping on 10/25 in Lakeland, FL. The only matches announced thus far are Matt Sydal vs. Adam Cole and Jay Lethal vs. ACH. A.J. Styles will be on the show.* It will be very interesting to see if Elgin is on this show. Even though his quitting was an angle, it was his own angle and not something the company was behind, and there were those in the company not thrilled with *it.


Also, just because it's a "shoot" interview doesn't mean he's not trying to work people. A lot of wrestlers lie and exaggerate on shoots to get people to buy them, or in the case of indy guys, make an angle more believable. I remember Steen saying in some of these "shoots" that he and Generico weren't friends and that they don't like each other, etc.


----------



## Rah

Peter Avalon looks like a poor man's Scarface and Candice flashes for episode 69


----------



## Even Flow

Scrap Daddy :mark:


----------



## RKing85

through the Styles/Myers match of night 1. Been watching a match here, a match there. Was definitly pretty disapointed in Styles/Myers. It wasn't horrible, but I was certainly expecting much more. I'd go ** for it. Although the finish was a real cluster fuck. No idea what they were even trying to do. That was a really painful 30 seconds.


----------



## Groovemachine

I'm actually a bit surprised everyone's shat all over Myers/Styles. To be honest I thought it was better than the garbage Elgin/Ciampa match. Myers had some good character work, there were some decent exchanges, and I thought they did a good job of improvising the finish in light of the obvious botch. Sure, it wasn't a 'good' match per se, but it certainly wasn't the worst of the night.


----------



## Morrison17

Watching day 2.

Even tho Hero is, let me spell it for ya F - A - T (FAAAAAAAAAAAAT) it works for him.
He is agile and looks stronger. I felt bad for Sydal couple of times in the match, he selled Heros heavy moves really good. Want to see hero vs. Brian Cage. Can be good.

Didn't see Sabre for over 2 years. Guy got very good. Of all BOLA 2014 matches I watched till now, his perfomance was the best. 

Feeling bad for Styles, IWGP champion at that time, wrestling wwes biggest kobber like an equal. NJPW could ask for a better opponent for their champ. I guess. Kinda interesting why fans dont chant "fuck wwe" when ones like Myers, Sydal and Hero in the ring but chanting "fuck tna" when BI there. Lets be honest, all those 3 guys wasn't treat good by wwe, especially Hero. Sydal was released without returning to the ring =|

I think it's time for PWG to came up with new booking ideas for Candice. Every match of hers is the same. Guys bullying her. Even good little Swan. I think she proved she can wrestle like (and better) men, so lets treat her like equal.

3 on 3 main event of first night was what I like wrestling for. Just great. Dont know whats the deal with Kenny, but guy should wrestle in big companies.


----------



## KingCrash

Groovemachine said:


> I'm actually a bit surprised everyone's shat all over Myers/Styles. To be honest I thought it was better than the garbage Elgin/Ciampa match. Myers had some good character work, there were some decent exchanges, and I thought they did a good job of improvising the finish in light of the obvious botch. Sure, it wasn't a 'good' match per se, but it certainly wasn't the worst of the night.


Well with Elgin/Ciampa most had already prepared themselves for a bad match so if it lived up (or down) to expectations. With AJ/Myers with the year AJ's having people had higher hopes for it. 

*Chikara - Permis de Tuer*


The Osirian Portal vs. The Sullivan Brothers vs. Jaka & Qefka the Quiet vs. vs. The Spectral Envoy - **1/4

Ashley Remington vs. Kodama - **

Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs. Silver Ant - *

Eddie Kingston vs. The Shard - *

The Colony: Extreme Force vs. 3.0 - **1/4

Archibald Peck vs. Juan Francisco de Coronado - ***

Icarus, The Throwbacks & The Colony vs. Jimmy Jacobs, The Devastation Corporation, Nokken & 17 - ***


*Chikara - Vivre et Laisser Mourir*

The Colony vs. Los Ice Creams vs. The McGoths vs. Osirian Portal - *

Kodama vs. Nokken - *1/4

Ashley Remington vs. Chuck Taylor - ***

3Peck0 vs. The Wrecking Crew - **1/2

Jimmy Jacobs vs. Silver Ant - **3/4

Colony: Extreme Force & Gekido vs. The Spectral Envoy & The Throwbacks - **

*Chikara Grand Championship*
Icarus vs. Juan Francisco de Coronado - ***1/2

Another pretty boring doubleshot on the whole. Deucalion and whatever chaos he wrecks is the one thing keeping random multi-tag match 1 from being mixed up with random multi-tag match 2, the Kingston angle is good story but bad on the matches and the only consistent thing you can count on is Ashley Remington being very enjoyable. Main event on Night 2 did exceed expectations. ​


----------



## sXeMope

Morrison17 said:


> Feeling bad for Styles, IWGP champion at that time, wrestling wwes biggest kobber like an equal. NJPW could ask for a better opponent for their champ. I guess. Kinda interesting why fans dont chant "fuck wwe" when ones like Myers, Sydal and Hero in the ring but chanting "fuck tna" when BI there. Lets be honest, all those 3 guys wasn't treat good by wwe, especially Hero. Sydal was released without returning to the ring =|
> 
> I think it's time for PWG to came up with new booking ideas for Candice. Every match of hers is the same. Guys bullying her. Even good little Swan. I think she proved she can wrestle like (and better) men, so lets treat her like equal.


I had no real problem with Myers/Styles. I thought it was a great choice on the part of PWG to put Myers with Styles as a way to establish him as a potential regular. The finish was botched and the post-match stuff was unnecessary but other than that I think it was fine. I agree with you on Candice to an extent. I'm not a fan of her beating men so often.

I've only got the main event of Night 2 and Night 3 left to watch. I loved Omega/ACH. Sabre/Cole was fantastic as well. Just throwing it out there, but is it just me or is Trevor Lee a dead ringer for Sami Callihan?


----------



## sharkboy22

I've yet to see BOLA but, despite the low scores, I doubt Myers/Styles could be the worst of night 1 when Elgin and Ciampa worked together. 

Also, I see no resemblance between Sami and Trevor Lee but I damn sure know the guy had MAD SKILZZ. It's hard to believe he's only 20 years old (maybe 21 by now) but holy shit, he's going to go places.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Yeah Trevor Lee is awesome and is someone I look forward to watching every PWG show. He started wrestling when he was like 13-14.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*CHIKARA The Living Daylights
(July 19, 2014)*

Elimination Match
The Flood (Haack & Slaash) vs The Batiri (Kodama & Obariyon) vs Bloc Party (Proletariat Boar of Moldova & Mr. Azerbaijan) vs The Colony (Fire Ant & Worker Ant) **1/2

Juan Francisco de Coronado vs Eddie Kingston N/A

Missile Assault Ant vs Silver Ant ***1/4

The Flood (Sinn Bodhi, Qefka the Quiet, Oliver Grimsley, Nokken & Tursas) vs Latvian Proud Oak, Estonian Thunder Frog, Mark Angelosetti, Dasher Hatfield & Jervis Cottonbelly **

Pieces of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard) vs Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) ***1/4

Chuck Taylor vs Ashley Remington **1/4

The Wrecking Crew (Max Smashmaster, Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Jaka) vs The Spectral Envoy (UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked, Frightmare & Blind Rage) **3/4

Overall Grade: 5.0


*CHIKARA The World is not Enough
(July 20, 2014)*

The Odditorium (Oliver Grimsley & Qefka the Quiet) vs 3.0 (Shane Matthews & Scott Parker) *1/2

Archibald Peck vs Ashley Remington N/A

The Flood (Dr. Cube, Sinn Bodhi, Max Smashmaster, Blaster McMassive & Flex Rumblecrunch) vs Icarus, Ophidian, Amasis, UltraMantis Black & Hallowicked *3/4

Missile Assault Ant vs Shynron DUD

CHIKARA Campeonatos de Parejas - 2 out of 3 Falls Match
Pieces of Hate (Jigsaw & The Shard) (c) vs The Throwbacks (Mark Angelosetti & Dasher Hatfield) ***

Eddie Kingston vs Jervis Cottonbelly N/A

Arctic Rescue Ant vs Worker Ant **

Loser Waves the Winners Flag Elimination Match
Baltic Siege (Estonian Thunder Frog, Latvian Proud Oak & The Lithuanian Snow Troll) vs Bloc Party (The Proletariat Boar of Moldova, Prakash Sabar & Mr. Azerbaijan) *1/2

Overall Grade: 2.5


----------



## Weimer16

I finally acquired BOLA 2014 yesterday thanks to XWT. I've only watched the opening match because I had to work. Planning on watching more tonight after the Wild/Ducks game. Can't wait. :dance2


----------



## RKing85

finished night 1 today. Only once did I get to watch two matches in a row. Other than that it was one match at a time whenever I had 20 minutes. My sentiment is pretty much what everyone else's was. Good show, but you could tell they were holding back a little because it was only the first night.

Hope to watch night 2 tomorrow and night 3 on Sunday.


----------



## santo

Not into Omega/ACH from Night 2 of BOLA cause of the Stone Cold jacket, but it's worth watching for the shirtless drunk guy standing by the ring on the right side of the screen on the hardcam and the reactions of the girls behind him. When he finally leaves you can see her and read her lips going "THANK GOD!" once he's gone. Must've been the worst 10 minutes of her life.


----------



## NasJayz

Just got started watching BOLA 2014 it's awesome fo far. :dance


----------



## sharkboy22

*PWG SELLS OUT VOLUME 1​*
*DISC ONE*

1. Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe ****3/4*

2. Adam Pearce vs Frankie Kazarian ****1/2*

3. CM Punk vs Super Dragon ***1/2*

4. Christopher Daniels vs Jack Evans * ****

5. Samoa Joe vs Super Dragon ****1/2*

6. AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe ******

7. AJ Styles vs James Gibson ****1/2*

*DISC TWO*

1. Chris Bosh and Scott Lost vs Quicksilver and Scorpio Sky *DUD*

2. El Generico, Jack Evans, Frankie Kazarian and Super Dragon vs. Scott Lost, Ricky Reyes, Davey Richards and Joey Ryan ****1/2*

3. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen *****1/2*

4. Super Dragon and Davey Richards vs Jack Evans and Roderick Strong ****1/2*

5. Joey Ryan vs B-boy ***3/4*

6. CIMA vs El Generico ****1/2*

7. El Generico vs PAC ****1/2*

*DISC THREE*

1. Joey Ryan vs Human Tornado *****

2. PAC vs Kevin Steen ****1/2*

3. PAC vs Kaz Hayashi ***

4. CIMA vs Bryan Danielson *****

5. The Briscoe Brothers vs PAC and Roderick Strong ******

6. PAC and Roderick Strong vs Kevin Steen and El Generico ****1/2*

7. Bryan Danielson vs El Generico ****3/4*


----------



## sXeMope

That Stone Cold part in Omega/ACH was why I loved the match so much honestly. I finished Night 3 of BOLA today and I think I'm done watching PWG for the next few months. Watched DDT4, Mystery Vortex II, Both nights of ASW X and all three nights of BOLA this month. All the false finishes and whatnot started to annoy me towards the end of BOLA. Found it pretty funny when [BOLA winner] mentioned Brad Maddox in his victory speech.






"Go back to CZW" fpalm


----------



## hgr423

I enjoy matches that rate about 3.5 stars. 5 star matches just require too much concentration from me. Where did you get this dvd from? Ironically PWG's website says it is sold out.



sharkboy22 said:


> *PWG SELLS OUT VOLUME 1​*
> *DISC ONE*
> 
> 1. Bryan Danielson vs Samoa Joe ****3/4*
> 
> 2. Adam Pearce vs Frankie Kazarian ****1/2*
> 
> 3. CM Punk vs Super Dragon ***1/2*
> 
> 4. Christopher Daniels vs Jack Evans * ****
> 
> 5. Samoa Joe vs Super Dragon ****1/2*
> 
> 6. AJ Styles vs Samoa Joe ******
> 
> 7. AJ Styles vs James Gibson ****1/2*
> 
> *DISC TWO*
> 
> 1. Chris Bosh and Scott Lost vs Quicksilver and Scorpio Sky *DUD*
> 
> 2. El Generico, Jack Evans, Frankie Kazarian and Super Dragon vs. Scott Lost, Ricky Reyes, Davey Richards and Joey Ryan ****1/2*
> 
> 3. Super Dragon vs Kevin Steen *****1/2*
> 
> 4. Super Dragon and Davey Richards vs Jack Evans and Roderick Strong ****1/2*
> 
> 5. Joey Ryan vs B-boy ***3/4*
> 
> 6. CIMA vs El Generico ****1/2*
> 
> 7. El Generico vs PAC ****1/2*
> 
> *DISC THREE*
> 
> 1. Joey Ryan vs Human Tornado *****
> 
> 2. PAC vs Kevin Steen ****1/2*
> 
> 3. PAC vs Kaz Hayashi ***
> 
> 4. CIMA vs Bryan Danielson *****
> 
> 5. The Briscoe Brothers vs PAC and Roderick Strong ******
> 
> 6. PAC and Roderick Strong vs Kevin Steen and El Generico ****1/2*
> 
> 7. Bryan Danielson vs El Generico ****3/4*


----------



## FITZ

It's not an easy DVD to come by. I bought it years ago when it first came out and I actually just bought a second copy at FYE the other day. Seems like something I can sell on Amazon or Ebay for nice profit.


----------



## Brye

^ I did something similar back when ROH made those old Best of DVDs. I had the Cide, Aries, Joe and Punk (I believe I had Punk's 3rd) ones. Probably got each for $15 or so at the time back in '07. Watched them a bunch and then sold each of them last year for a pretty solid chunk of change.


----------



## FITZ

I made a good deal of money at FYE before the Network launched on WWF DVDs. The few that had the old WWF logo were pretty rare and some sold for a lot of money that I bought for like $10


----------



## sXeMope

I saw Sells Out Vol. 1 on eBay about a year ago and it ended up going for around $100. It's definitely not easy to come by, and when one does show up, it usually isn't cheap. Your best bet would be to find a private trader/seller who could sell you a bootleg copy. That's what I did. You aren't really hurting the promotion as they haven't sold it in years.


----------



## Brye

TaylorFitz said:


> I made a good deal of money at FYE before the Network launched on WWF DVDs. The few that had the old WWF logo were pretty rare and some sold for a lot of money that I bought for like $10


I remember seeing those going for a good amount of money on eBay. They were so rare. I don't even think I bought a WWE DVD until around 2005. I remember looking up RR '01 one day and the price was insane.


----------



## sharkboy22

I actually got all 3 volumes of PWG Sells out from XWT. 

Anyway, after watching that DVD, matches going 10 minutes longer than they need to and a dozen unnecessary false finishes are not new to PWG. Shit, a lot of PWG early "great" matches are criminally overrated and downright laughable.

EDIT: I can put it up in the media section, but it will take a while.


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> "Go back to CZW" fpalm


After listening to Best Friends with Brian Myers, I can see why they would say Ricardo thinks he's better than he is.


----------



## heyman deciple

sharkboy22 said:


> After listening to Best Friends with Brian Myers, I can see why they would say Ricardo thinks he's better than he is.


He was a fucking glorified manager/ring announcer... He must of thought he was more important than he was from hanging out with del rio/ del rios super push early on.

Well Ambrose didn't go back to czw... He's a top guy while Ricardo was reduced to commentating and wrestling under a mask in developmental and shit canned after a bad match on nxt


----------



## Paul Rudd

Is there a reason why PWG doesn't make and sell more copies of 'Sells Out'? It seems like there is a high demand for it.


----------



## Lazyking

Ricardo seems to have a high opinion of himself but I'd be pissed too if I was legit clocked.


----------



## heyman deciple

Lazyking said:


> Ricardo seems to have a high opinion of himself but I'd be pissed too if I was legit clocked.


I could see why the boys did it... Your coming in as new guys, new to the audience, your in an extremely high spot for new guys... They probably wanted to look legit and be taken seriously so they laid they're shit in.

Kinda makes Ricardo look like a pussy, sometimes you just have to take your lumps. Try going to Japan and bitch about getting hit too hard, try selling that shit to Bob Holly or Bully Ray or Vader or Stan Hansen back in the day... You'd be laughed out of the locker room.

And it's not like Ricardo was some locker room leader or vet, he's a fucking manager that only spoke when rolling his R's in announcing Del Rio.

Take your lumps like a man, Ambrose/Moxley worked fucking death matches in CZW... Man up bumble bee.


----------



## EmbassyForever

PWG BOLA N1 Review (no spoilers):

TJP-Fish - ***1/4
Strong/Biff - ***1/4
WCTT/ICMG/BI - ***
Cedric/Lee - **1/4
AJ/Myers - **
O'Reilly/Gulak - ***
MR/Sebra, Taylor and Omega - ***3/4

Fun show. ME was MOTN obv, but second best match was the opener, really enjoyed it.


----------



## sXeMope

heyman deciple said:


> I could see why the boys did it... Your coming in as new guys, new to the audience, your in an extremely high spot for new guys... They probably wanted to look legit and be taken seriously so they laid they're shit in.
> 
> Kinda makes Ricardo look like a pussy, sometimes you just have to take your lumps. Try going to Japan and bitch about getting hit too hard, try selling that shit to Bob Holly or Bully Ray or Vader or Stan Hansen back in the day... You'd be laughed out of the locker room.
> 
> And it's not like Ricardo was some locker room leader or vet, he's a fucking manager that only spoke when rolling his R's in announcing Del Rio.
> 
> Take your lumps like a man, Ambrose/Moxley worked fucking death matches in CZW... Man up bumble bee.


Agreed. Makes him look even worse to an extent when you take into consideration that he's a trained wrestler. I could understand it if he was a guy with little-no training who was brought in specifically to be ADR's announcer but he was probably hired for the job purely because of his prior experience. 

--

If you're gonna check out CZW Tangled Web 7, I HIGHLY recommend turning it off after Oi4K/Team Tremendous. The Tangled Web match itself was fairly disappointing, and the Heavyweight title thing made me legitimately angry, and I'm not alone in that. I think it may be a while before I buy another CZW iPPV.


----------



## FITZ

Spoiler: CZW Results



Just looked to see what happened and I can't believe they put the belt on Sozio like that. Seems to be almost a comically stupid thing to do.


----------



## sharkboy22

Pitty. There was a time I considered CZW to be one of the most consistent independent shows. That time was just last year. There was once a time when Beaver Boys and 4Loco tore it up on back to back shows. Oh there was a time.


----------



## Platt

Yeah CZW are definitely losing my interest at the moment, just finished Deja Vu and outside of Gulak/Busick it was a pretty meh show.


----------



## Mattyb2266

Yeah, I haven't been to CZW show since TOD, seeing as how nothing has really jumped out me the last few months. After reading about last nights show I'm glad I didn't make the 4 hour trip. I will be going to COD though so hopefully tha rekindles my interest.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/523537583654318080


----------



## Platt

I'll believe it when I see it. 

It's crazy when you think about Evolve they've had 35 shows 16 of which are still awaiting release, that's almost half of there shows. Unlikely I'll ever pick them all up even if they released them tomorrow.

Has anything ever been announced about Shine they just seemed to give up on DVDs after 6 which sucks.


----------



## KingCrash

TaylorFitz said:


> Spoiler: CZW Results
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked to see what happened and I can't believe they put the belt on Sozio like that. Seems to be almost a comically stupid thing to do.


In 2014 that dude's holding a title. Especially after some of the other wonky things CZW has done this year. Show seems like a skip besides Bailey/Strickland.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> It's crazy when you think about Evolve they've had 35 shows 16 of which are still awaiting release, that's almost half of there shows. Unlikely I'll ever pick them all up even if they released them tomorrow.
> 
> Has anything ever been announced about Shine they just seemed to give up on DVDs after 6 which sucks.


Still need to pick up Shine 5 & 6. When did they release 6?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TaylorFitz said:


> Spoiler: CZW Results
> 
> 
> 
> Just looked to see what happened and I can't believe they put the belt on Sozio like that. Seems to be almost a comically stupid thing to do.


... WHY? :cry


----------



## Bruce L

If I was interested in checking out the Juicy Product, are there any matches that come highly recommended?


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

If anyone's interested, I'm selling a copy of Tyler Black "God's Last Gift" on eBay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tyler-Black-God-039-s-Last-Gift-DVD-ROH-Seth-Rollins-WWE-/161456409411?


----------



## Platt

Even Flow said:


> Still need to pick up Shine 5 & 6. When did they release 6?


I can't remember seems like ages ago, must of been after last year Black Friday or I would of picked it up but it can't of been long after then.


----------



## Even Flow

Hopefully the bunch of new stuff planned on being released on Black Friday, includes some new Shine DVD's.


----------



## RKing85

BOLA is playing a mean trick on me.

one match into night 2, and I have already seen 4 reverse hurricaranas. The one move I hate the most.


----------



## FITZ

I have like 4 matches left on Night 3 and I'm totally burnt on PWG.


----------



## sharkboy22

PWG is going to slowly lose me as a die hard if they continue like that. ACH/Alexander was supposed to be my last straw if BOLA wasn't the following month. Part of me is glad I'm waiting till there's a sale to get it.


----------



## FITZ

The weekend as a whole hasn't been nearly as crazy and spot filled as some of their shows. It's just that 3 PWG shows in a row is tough for me to enjoy and before BOLA came I had already watched a bunch of PWG to get caught. It's the Dragon Gate Effect.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

PWG BOLA - Night Two (No Spoilers, Just Observations)

- Candice LeRae is one of my faves! She takes so much punishment!
- I love Roddy & Chuckie on commentary :lol
- *fashion goals: Bullet Club leggings! Need!!*
- Ricochet vs Sabin :clap I want a rematch!
- :lmao @ the big white guy in the front row dancing to "All Night Long"
- ACH vs Omega - this is why I love indie wrestling. Improvisation, including the audience, just _fun_


----------



## Lazyking

TaylorFitz said:


> The weekend as a whole hasn't been nearly as crazy and spot filled as some of their shows. It's just that 3 PWG shows in a row is tough for me to enjoy and before BOLA came I had already watched a bunch of PWG to get caught. It's the Dragon Gate Effect.


That's why you have to vary it up with other stuff. You know what you're going to get from PWG.


----------



## Brye

I have a completely different mindset when I watch PWG. I don't really watch them for the same reasons I'd watch another company.


----------



## Weimer16

I'm watching fun with BOLA so far.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Finally finished BOLA :clap

I won't say anything about Night Three, except that 10 man tag was pure hilarity!!


----------



## malek

Last I've seen of BOLA 14 so far is O'Reilly vs Gulak, and OMG what a match it was. Certainly best match of the tournament so far. Would really love to see more of Gulak in PWG.


----------



## smitlick

*AIW Dead Presidents*

1. The Jollyville Fuckits vs Youthanazia vs The Hot Young Best Friends vs The Submission Squad 
**1/2

2. Bobby Beverly vs Flip Kendrick vs Colin Delaney vs Marion Fontaine vs Davey Vega vs Ty Colton 
**3/4

3. Colt Cabana vs Tracy Smothers 
DUD

4. Louis Lyndon vs Kevin Steen 
***1/4

5. Tim Donst vs Chris Hero 
***1/2

6. Ethan Page vs UltraMantis Black vs Johnny Gargano 
***1/4

7. Michael Elgin vs Ethan Page 
****​


----------



## FITZ

I can only imagine what that Cabana/Smothers would have been like. 

Also how does Elgin work in AIW compared to PWG?


----------



## RKing85

I've seen Zack Sabre Jr. before, but watching him in BOLA has made me vow to watch more of him.

Through night 2 now. ACH/Omega is why I love wrestling. Just fun to watch. Think I might go back and watch Danielson/Omega now. Hopefully ACH's (alleged) attitude problems don't hold him back in pro wrestling.

My Black Friday want lists are getting pretty long. Not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## smitlick

TaylorFitz said:


> I can only imagine what that Cabana/Smothers would have been like.
> 
> Also how does Elgin work in AIW compared to PWG?



I'm a minority Elgin fan so my opinion probably differs from most. His matches with either of Page/Alexander are almost always amazing.


----------



## Platt




----------



## BKKsoulcity

Favorite match in BOLA 2014 is definitely O'Reilly vs. Zack Sabre JR. to go along with all the Young Buck matches


----------



## Even Flow

BOLA just came through the post :mark:

Just a shame I don't have my DGUSA order yet.


----------



## heyman deciple

Just watched the Briscoes-Hardy's match on YouTube... Jesus did this match suck... The jeff Hardy's hurt and leaves, to the return of Fucking willow with umbrella and all to Jeff hardy returning to the match with us suppose to be concerned with Jeff selling a possible concussion after we just saw willow was fucking stupid.

Maybe my expectations were too high but I thought this match sucked.

However really enjoyed a Chris hero- bobby fish dgusa match and Cheerleader Melissa and Candice LeRae was pretty fucking awesome despite no commentary and a shitty crowd.


----------



## sharkboy22

I thought Hardyz/Briscoes was pretty decent tbh. The match you gotta see though (if you haven't already) is Hardyz/Bucks. They also had a re-match last week I believe which I gotta get on DVD. 

Also, where and when was that Melissa vs LeRae match?


----------



## Creative name

Briscoe Brothers Since Day One

Disc 1- The Early Years

1. Jay Briscoe vs. The Amazing Red...The Era of Honor Begins 2/23/02 **

2. Jay Briscoe & The Amazing Red vs. Christopher Daniels & Mark Briscoe...Scramble Madness 11/16/02 ***

3. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe...One Year Anniversary 2/8/03 *** 1/2

4. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. AJ Styles & The Amazing Red...Night of the Champions 3/22/03 *** 3/4

5. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Special K (Izzy & Dixie)...Main Event Spectacles 11/1/03 *

6. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe & AJ Styles...The Conclusion 11/28/03 ****

7. Mark Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe...(ROH World Title Match- Final Battle 2003 12/27/03 **

8. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe & Bryan Danielson (ROH Tag Team Title Match)...The Battle Lines Are Drawn 1/10/04 ****

9. Jay Briscoe vs. Samoa Joe (ROH World Title Steel Cage Match)...At Our Best 3/13/04 ****

10. Mark Briscoe vs. Low Ki...Death Before Dishonor II Pt. 2 7/24/04 *** 1/2

11. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Low Ki & Homicide...Testing the Limit 8/7/04 ****



Disc 2- Man Up

9. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal...The 100th Show 4/22/06 **** 

10. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji...Glory By Honor V Night 1 9/15/06 **** 1/2

11. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (2/3 Falls Match)...Dedicated 1/26/07 **** 1/2

12. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Naruki Doi & SHINGO...FYF: Liverpool 3/3/07 **** 3/4

13. Jay Briscoe vs. Mark Briscoe...FYF: Finale 3/4/07 *** 3/4

14. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico...Driven 6/23/07 *** 3/4

15. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico...Manhattan Mayhem II 8/25/07 **** 1/2

16. Age of the Fall angle from Man Up *****

17. Jay & Mark Briscoe vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black...Battle of the Best 9/13/08 *** 1/2


----------



## heyman deciple

sharkboy22 said:


> I thought Hardyz/Briscoes was pretty decent tbh. The match you gotta see though (if you haven't already) is Hardyz/Bucks. They also had a re-match last week I believe which I gotta get on DVD.
> 
> Also, where and when was that Melissa vs LeRae match?


It was for a promotion called quintessential pro wrestling here's the link... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wP9hNp3G_BE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Be prepared for the shittiest ring announcer ever


----------



## sXeMope

Smothers/Cabana from that AIW show was hilarious IIRC. I feel like at one point Smothers pulled a knife on Cabana. Tracy Smothers should have made a lot more money in this business than he did.






Interesting trailer. Really gonna be annoyed if this is all a big work.


----------



## RKing85

Night 3 of BOLA and another Reverse Hurricarana. I am convinced I am candid camera or something. I want to kill myself right now.

and wow did the ref ever fuck up the finish of the first match

And now ANOTHER FUCKING reverse rana in the third match!!!!!! What did I do in a past life to deserve this? I must have murdered a bunch of puppies or something.


----------



## Brye

Spoiler: Next PWG Show (BOLA spoilers inside)



After winning the 2014 Battle of Los Angeles, Ricochet will get his title shot against Kyle O'Reilly on December 12th!

Matt Sydal and Chris Sabin take on The Young Bucks on December 12th!

The meatiest four way in wrestling history takes places on December 12th. Brian Cage vs. Biff Busick vs. Uhaa Nation vs. Tommaso Ciampa!



From PWG's twitter.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## NastyYaffa

*BOLA Night 1*

- TJ Perkins vs. Bobby Fish - ***3/4
- Biff Busick vs. Roderick Strong - ***
- Cedric Alexander vs. Trevor Lee - **
- World's Cutest Tag Team vs. Inner City Machine Guns vs. Bad Influence - ***
- Tommaso Ciampa vs. Michael Elgin - *1/4
- AJ Styles vs. Brian Myers - **
- Kyle O'Reilly vs. Drew Gulak - ***1/2
- Mt. Rushmore vs. Chuck Taylor, Kenny Omega & Zack Sabre, Jr. - ****1/2

Main event was fantastic. One of my favorite matches in PWG history.


----------



## Even Flow

More Best Friends upcoming :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/524929346394656769


----------



## Platt

Was the first one any good? I like Taylor but whenever he's on with Candice and Joey Trent just seems so dull.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## smitlick

*AAW One Twisted Christmas 2013*

1. Marcus Edwards vs Moondog Bernard
N/R
Was legitamately the most worried I'd ever been watching an AAW show that this was actually going to be a match.

2. Michael Elgin vs Keith Walker
***1/4

3. Matt Cage vs Mallaki Matthews
*

4. Knight Wagner & Heather Patera vs Tony Rican & Heidi Lovelace
*1/2

5. Colt Cabana vs Tweek Phoenix
**

6. Jimmy Jacobs vs Davey Richards
***3/4

7. Markus Crane & Dan Lawrence vs Ryan Boz & Arik Cannon
*

8. Silas Young vs Eddie Kingston
***

9. Michael Elgin & Ethan Page vs Zero Gravity vs Kung Fu Manchu
***3/4

10. Shane Hollister vs Kevin Steen
***1/4​


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Was the first one any good? I like Taylor but whenever he's on with Candice and Joey Trent just seems so dull.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I liked it 

Link's still active if you want to download it.


----------



## sXeMope

Best Friends Show w/ Myers was okay, but I downloaded it from here and I'm glad I did. It was funny, but not something I'd spend money on.


----------



## Platt

Even Flow said:


> I liked it
> 
> 
> 
> Link's still active if you want to download it.



Already grabbed it from you (Y) just not had time to see it yet.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> Best Friends Show w/ Myers was okay, but I downloaded it from here and I'm glad I did. It was funny, but not something I'd spend money on.


If you bought it, YOU WASTED YOUR MONEY.

I felt that it was quite funny but very disrespectful at the same time for Trent to be yelling that throughout the entire interview. If you could even call it an interview. Had I not downloaded it (thanks to Even Flow for the uploaded btw (Y)) I would have felt completely disrespected. But hey, since I didn't spend a cent, it was quite funny.


----------



## Bruce L

Got a bunch of ROH DVDs back up on ebay. Check 'em out. Spread the word. Make extravagant bids.


*Road to the Title *(6/22/2002) / *All-Star Extravaganza* (11/9/2002) - selling together
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251688169882?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251688183254?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular: Night 2 *(12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251688188770?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251688195449?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: Finale *(3/4/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251688199995?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251688205984?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned II *(6/7/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251688209630?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Big Bang *(4/3/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251688219405?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Hate: Chapter II *(7/23/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251688223204?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2010 *(8/28/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251688233447?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## MTheBehemoth

sXeMope said:


> Smothers/Cabana from that AIW show was hilarious IIRC. I feel like at one point Smothers pulled a knife on Cabana. Tracy Smothers should have made a lot more money in this business than he did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting trailer. Really gonna be annoyed if this is all a big work.


It is a work. Confirmed by Meltzer.


----------



## Even Flow

Downloading it now.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> If you bought it, YOU WASTED YOUR MONEY.
> 
> I felt that it was quite funny but very disrespectful at the same time for Trent to be yelling that throughout the entire interview. If you could even call it an interview. Had I not downloaded it (thanks to Even Flow for the uploaded btw (Y)) I would have felt completely disrespected. But hey, since I didn't spend a cent, it was quite funny.


It was exactly what I expected tbh. I know Myers and Trent go back quite a ways, but I knew this wasn't the thing to watch if I wanted to hear all about their time in WWE. The trailer showed that. It was quite funny when they did discuss WWE related things and Chuck just sits there being the odd man out.


----------



## Even Flow

Elgin's been added to Saturday's tv tapings in FL. Apparently in the interview, they bring up why he's been added for Saturday.

I can't wait to see his excuse.


----------



## sharkboy22

This may sound stupid but what's the difference between Highspots DVD-R and DVD? I realize DVDs come with color print whereas DVD-Rs prints are in black and white. Why is it some shows are burned as such? Also, shouldn't they charge less for shows burned onto DVD-Rs?


----------



## Even Flow

I finally got my PWG DVD's from DGUSA :mark:

I can finally now start to watch the shows i'm behind on.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*BOLA Night 2*

- Candice LeRae vs. Rich Swann - ***
- Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - ***
- Chris Sabin vs. Ricochet - ***3/4
- reDRagon vs. Drew Gulak & Biff Busick - ***1/2
- Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2
- Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ****
- ACH vs. Kenny Omega - ****1/4
- The Young Bucks vs. Bad Influence - ***1/2


----------



## heyman deciple

Even Flow said:


> I finally got my PWG DVD's from DGUSA :mark:
> 
> I can finally now start to watch the shows i'm behind on.


So Gabe is more up to date on pwg than dgusa, evolve, shine, ect.

Fucking Gabe...


----------



## sXeMope

Even Flow said:


> Elgin's been added to Saturday's tv tapings in FL. Apparently in the interview, they bring up why he's been added for Saturday.
> 
> I can't wait to see his excuse.


Didn't he say at the end of the trailer that he heard there would be legal action if he didn't show up in Florida? Currently downloading it now, will have to check it out later. (Thanks for the upload btw(Y)) 




sharkboy22 said:


> This may sound stupid but what's the difference between Highspots DVD-R and DVD? I realize DVDs come with color print whereas DVD-Rs prints are in black and white. Why is it some shows are burned as such? Also, shouldn't they charge less for shows burned onto DVD-Rs?


I think DVD's are properly pressed/manufactured, whereas DVD-R's are encoded and burned on a PC. I think the only real difference is that proper DVDs tend to have a longer working shelf life than DVD-R's. Proper DVDs usually have better menus as well as opposed to a picture and a basic menu.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Spoiler: BOLA Night 3



*BOLA Night 3*

- Johnny Gargano vs. Candice LeRae - ***3/4
- Ricochet vs. TJ Perkins - ***1/2
- Michael Elgin vs. Trevor Lee - **1/2
- Kenny Omega vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2
- AJ Styles vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4
- Kyle O'Reilly vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ****1/4
- The Young Bucks & Adam Cole vs. ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin - ***3/4
- Johnny Gargano vs. Trevor Lee - ***3/4
- Kenny Omega vs. Ricochet - ***3/4
- Biff Busick, Bobby Fish, Cedric Alexander, Drew Gulak & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Chris Hero, Chuck Taylor, Willie Mack, Rich Swann & Joey Ryan - ****
- Johnny Gargano vs. Ricochet vs. Roderick Strong - ***1/2

GREAT show!


----------



## EmbassyForever

nvm


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Night 1
(August 29, 2014)*

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 First Round
Bobby Fish vs TJ Perkins ***1/4

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 First Round
Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong ***

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 First Round
Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee DUD

PWG World Tag Team Championship - Three Way Match
World's Cutest Tag Team (c) vs Bad Influence vs Inner City Machine Guns **1/2

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 First Round
Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin *1/2

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 First Round
Brian Myers vs AJ Styles DUD

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 First Round
Drew Gulak vs Kyle O'Reilly ***1/2

Mount Rushmore (Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Adam Cole) vs Low Moral Fiber (Chuck Taylor, Kenny Omega & Zack Sabre Jr.) ****

Overall Grade: 7.25


*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Night 2
(August 30, 2014)*

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 First Round
Candice LeRae vs Rich Swann ***

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 First Round
Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor ***1/2

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 First Round
Ricochet vs Chris Sabin **3/4

reDRagon (Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish) vs Drew Gulak & Biff Busick ***1/4

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 First Round
Matt Sydal vs Chris Hero **

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 First Round
Adam Cole vs Zack Sabre Jr. ***1/2

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 First Round
ACH vs Kenny Omega ***1/2

Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs The Young Bucks ***

Overall Grade: 7.5

*
PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Night 3
(August 31, 2014)*



Spoiler: Contains Night 1 & 2 Spoilers



Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Quarter-Final Round
Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae ***

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Quarter-Final Round
TJ Perkins vs Ricochet **1/2

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Quarter-Final Round
Michael Elgin vs Trevor Lee ***

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Quarter-Final Round
Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal **1/2

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Quarter-Final Round
Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles ***

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Quarter-Final Round
Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr. ***1/2

Mount Rushmore (Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Adam Cole) vs ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin ***1/4

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Semi-Final Round
Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee ***1/2

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Semi-Final Round
Kenny Omega vs Ricochet ***1/2

Biff Busick, Drew Gulak, Cedric Alexander, Bobby Fish & Tommaso Ciampa vs Chris Hero, Chuck Taylor, Joey Ryan, Willie Mack & Rich Swann ***

Battle of Los Angeles 2014 Final Round
Johnny Gargano vs Ricochet vs Roderick Strong **3/4

Overall Grade: 7.5


----------



## sharkboy22

My Highspots order came today :mark:

I already finished watching one of the seven DVDs that I got for just $19 with shipping!!

*ROH DESTINY*​
1. Davey Richards vs Jimmy Rave ****

2. Sara Del Rey vs Daizee Haze *****

3. Adam Pearce vs Colt Cabana vs Delirious vs Jason Blade ***1/2*

4. Christopher Daniels vs BJ Whitmer *****

5. Shingo Takagi vs Ricky Reyes ***

6. Bryan Danielson vs Homicide ******

7. Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs The Briscoe Brothers ****1/4*

Meh, I can see why this was added to the $5 DVD sale. Nothing to really write home about except for Danielson/Homicide. I watched that match 8 years after it took place and still got goosebumps.


----------



## EmbassyForever

PWG BOLA N2 Review:

- Candice LeRae vs. Rich Swann -* ***1/4.* Great opener, not the biggest fan of Swann but I loved his work here, nice upset too.
- Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor - **1/4
- Chris Sabin vs. Ricochet - ***1/2.* IMO, disappointing, but probably it's just me becuase I stopped caring about the match after the random piledriver in the middle of the match, it's always a huge turn-off for me. 
- reDRagon vs. Drew Gulak & Biff Busick - ****1/4*
- Chris Hero vs. Matt Sydal - ****1/2.* I really enjoyed it. It was the first I've seen Hero since he gained all this weight, and all jokes aside, I gotta say... This new "look" actually fits him and his wrestling style. His KOs look much better now, and it's really impressive to see someone in his size doing dives/kip ups.
- Adam Cole vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ****1/2*
- ACH vs. Kenny Omega - ****3/4*
- The Young Bucks vs. Bad Influence -* **3/4.* The first minute of the match - GOLD. The rest.... uh, whatever. The heel-face dynamic was really weird, and the match itself wasn't that good. 




Spoiler: Contains Night 1 & 2 Spoilers



Johnny Gargano vs Candice LeRae - ****1/2.* Once again, fun opener with great story. You can't go wrong with Candice.
TJ Perkins vs Ricochet - *****
Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal - ****1/2.* Omega's just too good, and Sydal looks just as good as ever, a perfect fit to PWG.
Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles ***1/2.* Weakest match of the show (skipped Elgin-Lee), wasn't bad but just not very good. Styles had a pretty weak BOLA, tbh. 
Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr. - ****3/4-****.* Jeesssus, that was damn good. Talking about perfect fits to PWG..... Zack f'n Sabre Jr. This guy... can't wait to see what the future holds for him, he's going to be huge and fill the hole that Steen, etc had left.
Mount Rushmore (Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Adam Cole) vs ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin -* ***3/4.* Great, non-stop craziness. Cole and YB are greatness together.
Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee - ****1/4-***1/2*
Kenny Omega vs Ricochet - *****1/4. *HOLY FUCK. Probably MOTW. The final stretch was unbelieveable. Can't believe Omega is not a regular in PWG, I really need to see him more.
Biff Busick, Drew Gulak, Cedric Alexander, Bobby Fish & Tommaso Ciampa vs Chris Hero, Chuck Taylor, Joey Ryan, Willie Mack & Rich Swann - *AWESOME*. Usually not the biggest fan of the Indy's huge tag team comedy matches, but this one was really great, imo. Trent's random run-ins = :homer
Johnny Gargano vs Ricochet vs Roderick Strong - ****1/2.* I thought someone spoiled the tourny for me when he told me Strong is facing KO for the title next show, and the way Strong was booked made me 100% conivced he has it for sure, so you can imagine when Ricochet won I was shocked, and I loved it. Man, this guy is having the best year or what? So happy for him. 

Legit SOTY for me, probably with WM. After being down on PWG for so long, it felt good to enjoy their shows like that. Also, it's damn good to see guys like Sabre, Gulak and Sydal, not AR Fox and Brian Cage. Hopefully this trend continues, and it wasn't just a one time thing.


----------



## sharkboy22

Watched Bucks vs Monster Mafia steel cage today. The match was solid YB stuff but the production of IWL is just so low it was hard to really get into the match. Also, I'm not a fan of either Alexander and Page and I think now I really know why. You can just tell they weren't anywhere near the levels of the Bucks. Still, a pretty decent match and had the production been better (ffs, you couldn't even hear the fans marking out) I'm sure I would have it enjoyed it a ton more. *****


----------



## Concrete

Would say that Alexander is clearly the better performer than Page. My main issue with Alexander is he plays to his opponent often which you see with his Elgin matches. He wrestles an Elgin match and for people who like that stuff, cool, for me I find that style pretty bad and those matches pretty bad. On the flipside, you have his match against Tim Donst in AIW which may be their best match this year. He played the heel at points and was really friggin' good at it. When he wanted he could nail some of the little things that heels do that so many indie wrestlers don't. That includes just being a general prick to his opponent, the ref, and the fans. That includes doing things like stomping on fingers and ankles and backing his prone opponent into a corner that way. Alexander also can throw some mean strikes. 

None of those things I've seen from Page which disappoints me cause I know some people consider him one of the top young guys on the scene and I just don't see it at all.


----------



## sXeMope

Alexander is the better wrestler, but Page is the better personality. I see both doing big things in the future if they stick with wrestling, but I see Page going further because of the personality. I feel Josh is a lot better than people give him credit for. His stuff in Smash and Alpha-1 that I've seen is on a whole different level than most of his US stuff.

While I'm posting about Page/Alexander, I have to say I'm really hating Page's current face run in AIW. Usually I hate the "I'm a heel but people love me" shtick but it really suited him IMO. He feels so fake as a face to me.


----------



## Bubz

Watched the first night of BOLA, some thoughts and stuff...I won't include spoilers...

Opener was actually really good for the most part, Bobby Fish vs TJP. I watched it mainly because I've never really seen a Fish match before that wasn't a tag and I liked him a lot. TJP is TJP and once you've seen one match of his you've seen them all but Fish brought out something a little different. Fish definitely seems like the more well rounded, likeable and talented out of him and O'Reilly and it left me wondering why the latter has received bigger pushes etc. Fish seems to know his way around a wrestling match unlike O'Reilly. He worked the leg and TJP changed up his offense to work with it, even going for a Suicide Dive but not running to hit it which was really cool. Submission sequence was really uncooperative and not in a good way which was disappointing but the finish was pretty ace I thought.

Trevor Lee vs Cedric Alexander was a nothing match, watched it because I had no idea who Trevor Lee was. He's a 20 year old guy that wears black trunks, black kickpads etc and looks and wrestles like a generic create-a-wrestler on a WWE game. Not in the way that people used to say Eddie Edwards looked and wrestled, but this guy genuinely looks like the initial stage of that and you just thought 'fuck it, it'll do'. The commentators were saying his defining characteristic was a weird personality and style and apart from him just moving and looking odd, I didn't see anything. Alexander is generic indie black guy #67 and I fail to see the difference between him and any others. They act cocky, do a flashy dropkick, some flippy things and try to strike hard. blah blah blah. The only one that sticks out to me is Rich Swann but maybe that's because he's teamed with Ricochet who's awesome. idk, this wasn't supposed to sound racist. Oh and Steen but this Lee guy over in his last PWG match? Seems kinda' weird they picked him but I guess it's because they wanted to get a home grown talent over (if he is home grown there, idk).

Roderick Strong vs Biff Busick was ok. Another match I watched because I wasn't sure I knew who Busick was but then I remembered seeing him in that smaller indie fed match posted in here and he was way better in that match than he was in this, but Strong is great in his veteran indie role smacking the shit out of up and comers or newer additions to the roster. Biff is a big guy and Roderick launches him and catches him like nothing and it's impressive. Match isn't anything great though.

There was a tag with Daniels and Kazarian who I frankly don't give a shit about, but had Joey and Candice and Ricochet who I like so I watched some of it. It pretty much sucked sadly. The All Night Long thing that the Inner City Machine Guns do still gives me a good time though, but that sometimes means the only good part of their matches is the start and that was the case here. Swann doing the machine gun thing at the start was also pretty funny so there was that. Ricochet is wasted in stuff like this because he's actually a great singles guy when he isn't just showing off for brief moments in tags.

Elgin/Ciampa, fuck that. There aren't two pro wrestlers in the world I'd rather not watch than these two probably.

Then something else happened...I genuinely can't remember.

Main event was Mount Rushmore (Bucks/Cole) vs Chuck Taylor/Kenny Omega/Zack Sabre Jr. It was a lot of fun, but not really a great match or anything. Mount Rushmore are awesome and a ton of fun to watch on any occasion. They do the cunty heel thing better than pretty much anyone and seem like genuine assholes while at the same time being really funny and entertaining. I always get the sense they're having a blast and that makes it more fun. 'Adam Cole Baby!' always puts a smile on my face, especially when he does it just because he escaped a hold. Hero on commentary says Sabre Jr is a Kyle O'Reilly type wrestler which seems a little harsh since O'Reilly is fucking horrible and Sabre Jr is really good. Some of his stuff is pretty contrived and flashy but a lot of it is also reminiscent of Danielson in his ROH title days. I find Omega entertaining in short bursts which is what he was limited to here so that was good and I don't care for Chuck Taylor but he serves his purpose in these matches and the super slow delayed senton thingy was funny. Bucks superkicking Sabre Jr while he was held up for a brainbuster looked pretty brutal. Nick Jackson is hilarious and I could watch him do his heel schtick all day, dragging the ref in the way of a tope and acting surprised after was amazing. The whole thing was pretty much an extended sprint and yeah, I still enjoy that stuff every now and again, especially when the Bucks are involved.

edit: the thing I couldn't remember was Kyle O'Reilly vs Drew Gulak and it was fucking horrendous which is why I must have erased it temporarily from my memory. Both guys sucked, my first time seeing Gulak and I wouldn't be bothered if I never watch another match he's in ever again, even worse here was that it was against O'Reilly who just genuinely seems to steal moves from every other indie wrestler from Danielson to Hero, and his awful attempt at being intense and using MMA style offense is just horrific to watch every single time. I honestly think he's far worse than Davey Richards ever was. Maybe not though, they're pretty much interchangeable.

Oh and even worse was AJ Styles vs someone who's name I can;t remember because it didn't seem worth remembering, but he just looked like an AJ Styles clone. This was disappointing especially because Styles has been REALLY good recently, in the G1 and some of his ROH stuff, but nothing worked here and it was really sloppy and just generally terrible. Styles looked pissed at the end and it's no surprise.


----------



## Gretchen

He was up against Curt Hawkins, who now goes by Brian Meyers in the indies, apparently.


----------



## Bubz

Well shit...had no idea it was Curt Hawkins.


----------



## bme

*ROH Champions vs. All-Stars 2014*

Whitmer/Ferrera * decent
Thomas/Owen ** ok
Daniels/Alexander ** ok
Kazarian/Jacobs * decent
R.Touch/Tavin * decent
Champions/All-Stars ****


----------



## BKKsoulcity

Really wasn't feeling the Champions vs. All Stars match especially that ACH stunt at the end


----------



## Concrete

I'm a guy who watches the wrestling for the wrestling so Page's "personality" will never mean much at all to me. Can't fathom a reason Page makes it further than Alexander if their paths diverge. I don't think Page is THAT amazing a mic worker or feud worker to make up for some things.


----------



## sharkboy22

From the looks of it, Champions vs All Stars looks to be in contention for Worst Show of the Year.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*CZW Down with the Sickness
(September 13, 2014)*

Jack Jahova VS Qefka the Quiet 1/2*

Papadon vs Joe Gacy N/R

Pepper Parks vs BLK JEEZ *1/2

Buxx Belmar & Mike Bailey vs Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) **1/4

Alexander James vs Preacher James DUD

DJ Hyde vs Kimber Lee 1/2*

The Front (Biff Busick, Niles Sozio, Eric Corvis & Andy Somers) vs Drew Gulak, Adam Flash, Nate Webb & Ruckus **

Homicide vs Joker *3/4

Lucky tHURTeen vs Matt Tremont *1/2

*CZW Tag Team Championship - Ladder Match*
The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (c) vs The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs Oi4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) ***

Rating: 3.5


----------



## mk92071

Has anyone seen the 2014 WXW 16 Carat Gold tournament? What matches are good?


----------



## smitlick

*AAW The Chaos Theory 2014*

1. Marek Brave vs Knight Wagner vs DC Dynamite vs Ty Colton
**1/2

2. Zero Gravity vs Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane
**1/4

3. Colt Cabana & Juntai Miller vs We Are Here
**

4. Eddie Kingston vs Jonathan Gresham
**1/2

5. Kung Fu Manchu vs Team Ambition
***1/4

6. Matt Cage vs ACH
***

7. Shane Hollister vs Jimmy Jacobs
***1/2

8. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation vs Men of the Year
***3/4​


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

:mark:


----------



## smitlick

EVIE!!!!!


----------



## sharkboy22

mk92071 said:


> Has anyone seen the 2014 WXW 16 Carat Gold tournament? What matches are good?


I haven't finished day 3 but the first 2 days were pretty good. There's a really fun tag match on day 1 between Hot & Spicy and Inner City Machine Guns. I thought Cole/Barretta was good as well as Hero/Stahl.

Oh and you definitely need to check out the match between Tommy End and Jonathan Gresham from Night 2.


----------



## heyman deciple

Platt said:


>


This might've my favorite episode between Kingston holding court, story time with Matt hardy, that women's locker room.

Awesome


----------



## bme

BKKsoulcity said:


> Really wasn't feeling the Champions vs. All Stars match especially that ACH stunt at the end





Spoiler:  spoilers from match



I thought the match picked up when they started brawling. Was fine with ACH going through the table and even doing the dive but then he lost moments later which made the dive meaningless.


----------



## Concrete

WWN sent out the cards for the November China tour. In order to save some space I've put them in spoiler tags but really looking like a bit of a safe tour all things considering. I think the 11/12 show or 11/16 one will be your star shows. The finale just seems to be the "it has sorta worked before so lets just listen to our Greatest Hits Collection from the period that didn't feature some key members of the band". Lengthy title but still. Was REALLY pulling for Thatcher to get some quality opponents but Gabe clearly didn't want that it seems. I'm fine with him facing Busick since they've delivered MOTYCs this year but was really pulling for him against Silver Ant or a guy like Swann. Something different but still talented. Gut says he'll face Tracy Williams again on the 10th which is fine I suppose. Though I'm not a big indie women's wrestling fan I'm glad that they are a part of this and sorta hope that they are a part of more shows going forward. 



Spoiler: WWN China 11/10



DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
Ricochet defends vs. Chuck Taylor

DGUSA Open The United Gate Title Match
Trent Baretta & Caleb Konley defend vs. Fire Ant & Silver Ant

SHINE Title Match
Ivelisse defends vs. Su Yung

Special Challenge Tag Team Match
AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. The Bravado Brothers

EVOLVE Ratings Match
Johnny Gargano vs. Biff Busick

SHINE Showcase Match
Allysin Kay vs. Mia Yim

Plus more with Timothy Thatcher, Jody Kristofferson, Earl Cooter, Larry Dallas, Lacey and others!





Spoiler: WWN China 11/12



Special Six Man Tag Team Main Event
Ricochet, Rich Swann & AR Fox vs. Fire Ant, Silver Ant & Chuck Taylor

DGUSA Open The United Gate Title Match
Trent Baretta & Caleb Konley vs. The Bravado Brothers

SHINE Title Match
Ivelisse defends vs.Allysin Kay

The Rivalry Goes To China Part 1 - EVOLVE Ratings Match
Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher

SHINE Showcase Match
Mia Yim vs. Su Yung

Special Attraction Match
Tracy Williams vs. Earl Cooter

Plus more with Johnny Gargano, Jody Kristofferson, Larry Dallas, Lacey and others!





Spoiler: WWN China 11/14



DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
Ricochet defends vs. AR Fox

FIP World Heavyweight Title Match
Trent Baretta defends vs. Rich Swann

Classic Feud Comes To China
Johnny Gargano vs. Chuck Taylor

Grudge Tag Team Match
Fire Ant & Silver Ant vs. The Bravado Brothers

EVOLVE Ratings Match
Timothy Thatcher vs. Caleb Konley

SHINE Showcase Tag Team Match
Ivelisse & Mia Yim vs. Allysin Kay & Su Yung

Plus more with Biff Busick, Jody Kristofferson, Earl Cooter, Larry Dallas, Lacey and others!





Spoiler: WWN China 11/16



DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
Ricochet defends vs. Johnny Gargano

Special DGUSA Open The United Gate Three Way Match
Trent Baretta & Caleb Konley defend vs. The Colony vs. The Bravado Brothers

SHINE Title Match
Ivelisse defends vs. Mia Yim

The Rivalry Goes To China Part 2 - EVOLVE Ratings Match
Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher

Special Attraction EVOLVE Ratings Match
Rich Swann vs. AR Fox

EVOLVE Ratings Match
Chuck Taylor vs. Jody Kristofferson

Plus more with Allysin Kay, Su Yung, Earl Cooter, Larry Dallas, Lacey and others!


----------



## sXeMope

I'm curious as to why they've got Lacey on these shows. I'm pretty sure she lives in China these days but I haven't heard of her wrestling in years, and I'm not too sure that those fans will know/remember her.


----------



## Concrete

sXeMope said:


> I'm curious as to why they've got Lacey on these shows. *I'm pretty sure she lives in China* these days but I haven't heard of her wrestling in years, and I'm *not too sure that those fans will know/remember her.*


You answered your question and proposed a non-issue all in the same post. Lacey will probably be as familiar to these fans as a majority of the WWN roster.


----------



## sharkboy22

Did Gabe spoil his own show?

Taylor/Ricochet on the 10th and Ricochet/Fox and Taylor/Gargano on the 14th. So it's pretty much a guarantee Ricochet's retaining.


----------



## Concrete

Gabe spoiled the show about as badly as any indie promoter that shows cards ahead of time. If you want to hold out hope that Ricochet might lose, don't bet on it, then assume the champion and challenger switch roles with defenses.


----------



## RKing85

Going to be getting at least one of those shows just to see what the crowd is like and how they react.


----------



## seabs

*Gabe always did that with ROH. They just simply say that the title match switches to whoever won the first match.*


----------



## sharkboy22

Highspots just released a 5 disc Jon Moxley set. A lot of the stuff is recycled from his CZW sets. Meh, I think I'll pass. Highspots jumped on board way too late with the Moxley set. But it's only because I've seen most of the matches already. If you don't own any of the IWA-MS, CZW or WXW sets then it's definitely worth getting.


----------



## sXeMope

Looked at it, I'm pretty sure I have all of them with the exception of the NWA Force-1 matches. They are quite late but I'm sure it'll get some buys from people who haven't bought one of the other 25 Mox comps out there. At this point I think WWNLive are the only group to not make a Mox comp at this point. Maybe they'll have it ready by the time Mox is old, fat, bald and being the main event star of shindies everywhere! 



Concrete said:


> You answered your question and proposed a non-issue all in the same post. Lacey will probably be as familiar to these fans as a majority of the WWN roster.


I guess I did, heh. But if she isn't wrestling (Which I would assume she isn't) I can't really understand why she's there.


---

SMV is having a sale tomorrow for anyone wondering.


----------



## TheEnforce9093

I've never really followed the Indy's but I have been reading up on a lot of stuff lately. What I want to know is what are some must see matches? I don't care where they're from. Just want to expand my own wrestling library, as much as I can. I read up on a lot of CM Punk's matches with IWA, is that a good place to start? I also want to get into some wrestling from Japan. So any help would be great!


----------



## NastyYaffa

TheEnforce9093 said:


> I've never really followed the Indy's but I have been reading up on a lot of stuff lately. What I want to know is what are some must see matches?


ROH:
CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe - Joe vs. Punk II
Kenta Kobashi vs. Samoa Joe - Joe vs. Kobashi
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - Unified
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - Glory by Honor V
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - Manhattan Mayhem II
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - 6th Anniversary Show.

Check at least those matches. All classics.


----------



## Platt




----------



## sXeMope

Anyone pick up anything for the SMV sale?

I got a pretty big order this time around compared to what I usually get. 

King Of Trios 2014
AIW Wrestlerager
ISW/C*4 Fighting Back 4
Alpha-1 King Of Hearts 2014
WEW Burning Down The House
Wrestling Is Fun! YLC XI Night 1
plus 3.0, Chuck Taylor, & Sonjay Dutt interviews

Contemplated getting the Nick Gage BOTI and KOTDM'05 but it would have put me over the cheaper shipping method. I'm guessing SMV will probably go another BOTI with Nick Gage once he gets out anyways. I'm used to shoots that are at least 2-3 hours long so Gage's 30 minute shoot probably isn't that in-depth.

---

Been watching the two latest IWS shows and I have to say they're a lot better than the return. I recommend them if you're looking for a good wrestling show. Nothing blow-away but certainly fun to sit through.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*CZW Deja Vu 2014
(9/27/2014)*

Mason Price vs Preacher James *1/2

Alex Colon vs Latin Dragon **1/4

Aaron Williams vs Joe Gacy **3/4

Caleb Konley vs Niles Sozio **

Kimber Lee vs Nevaeh *3/4

Ultraviolent Match
Conor Claxton vs Ron Mathis *1/2

*CZW Wired Television Championship*
Shane Strickland (c) vs Flip Kendrick *1/2

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
Biff Busick (c) vs Drew Gulak ***

*CZW Tag Team Championship*
The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (c) vs Oi4K (Jake Crist & Dave Crist) ***1/4

Rating: 4.75


----------



## smitlick

*PWG DDT4 2014*

1. Best Friends vs RockNES Monsters
***1/2

2. The Unbreakable Fucking Machines vs PPRay
**

3. Cole Steen Cole vs Joey & Candice
***3/4

4. The Inner City Machine Guns vs The African American Wolves
***1/2

5. Tommaso Ciampa vs Adam Thornstowe
**

6. Cole Steen Cole vs Best Friends
***1/2

7. The Unbreakable Fucking Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns
***1/4

8. Kyle O'Reilly vs Drake Younger vs Johnny Gargano vs Chris Hero
***1/2

9. Best Friends vs Inner City Machine Guns
***1/4​


----------



## RKing85

waiting for Black Friday to do a big SMV order.

and a big Highspots order.

and a ivpvideos order.


----------



## sharkboy22

DDT 4 from this year is probably one of PWG's most underrated shows.

I'm also waiting for Black Friday to put in an order on Highspots. I'm getting all 3 nights of BOLA (the wait feels like forever!) and I was about to order Autumn Ambush (Hardyz/Bucks II :mark but I decided to wait that one out as well. I also plan on picking up a few DG USA and Evolve shows. Oh and the Danielson ROH comps. Maybe Adam Cole's as well.

I would like to get some stuff from SMV but their shipping prices are too high imo. I really wanted to get Americanrana this year. Call me old school but I'm not a fan of digital downloads.


----------



## sXeMope

SMV shipping is too high? Where are you? I'm in Canada and I can get up to 12-13 DVDs shipped for $20.55. I agree with you on digital media though. I've begun downloading more simply because I'm running out of space to store DVDs, but I'd be much more accepting of the digital age if SMV/Highspots offered HD downloads. The only HD file I've seen so far was the Elgin shoot that was uploaded here.


----------



## Even Flow

My last SMV order, which was at the end of August, I ordered 10 Chikara DVD's & it only cost $24.75 to ship.

I did a SMV order in May 2012, then I ordered 28 Chikara DVD's. And shipping only cost $62. So i've no complaints about SMV shipping.


----------



## sharkboy22

Hmmm, when I tried ordering Americanrana shipping came up to $6.40. I'm from the Caribbean but I use a Skybox service located in Miami. With Highspots I only pay $3.69 for shipping.


----------



## sXeMope

$6.40 sounds like it's about right. I believe it's $11 for a single DVD to Canada. You really save on big orders. I've paid upwards of $45 to ship a Highspots order that SMV shipped for $20.


Highspots has a pretty big November sale. Great if you're looking for ECW stuff I guess. I kind of want the ECW TV sets but I know a guy has converted them to Blu-Raso I'll probably buy those just because it'll save a lot of space (And shipping costs)

http://www.highspots.com/c/nov-dvd-sale.html


----------



## Even Flow

If they reduced the fancams i'd probably of been interested. I would get the complete TNN DVD's from Highspots since they're on sale too, but they're missing episode 60, whereas RF is selling it. So i'd rather wait and get them from RF whenever.

Plus I hate Highspots, as I always used to get charged by customs.


----------



## sharkboy22

I had a feeling I'd probably save more on bigger order with SMV. But the thing is, Highspots carries my favourite promotions. I rather spend $15 on a PWG show than an AIW show. Also, for me to place a big order, there has to be some sort of sale. If Highspots is running a sale around the same time as SMV, then I'm most likely to go with SMV. Then again, I'm new to buying indy stuff. So who knows in he future.I really want to look into to RF Video but I've heard HORRIBLE things about their service.

Oh and quick question, does anyone know if SMV carries WSU and CZW in DVD-R or are they DVDs?


----------



## RKing85

I have never gotten charged with extra custom fees on orders from anywhere.

And smartmark is way cheaper than highspots when it comes to shipping charges to Saskatchewan for me.


----------



## smitlick

RKing85 said:


> I have never gotten charged with extra custom fees on orders from anywhere.
> 
> And smartmark is way cheaper than highspots when it comes to shipping charges to Saskatchewan for me.


It's an English thing I believe customs wise


----------



## Platt

Yeah we have a really low allowance before customs is charged. Anything over around $25 we get charged 20% of the value plus a $13 handling fee :no: Highspots is the only one I ever get charged for as the rest put a low value on anything.


----------



## Even Flow

sharkboy22 said:


> I had a feeling I'd probably save more on bigger order with SMV. But the thing is, Highspots carries my favourite promotions. I rather spend $15 on a PWG show than an AIW show. Also, for me to place a big order, there has to be some sort of sale. If Highspots is running a sale around the same time as SMV, then I'm most likely to go with SMV. Then again, I'm new to buying indy stuff. So who knows in he future.*I really want to look into to RF Video but I've heard HORRIBLE things about their service.*
> 
> Oh and quick question, does anyone know if SMV carries WSU and CZW in DVD-R or are they DVDs?


I've never had any problems with RF Video. And i've been using them for over 2 years.


----------



## sXeMope

I always get charged Customs with Highspots as well. That, and the high shipping rate is the reason I rarely buy from them.


I've bought from RFVideo for a few years as well and I have to say that they do fuck up a lot. I've gotten DVDs without covers, the wrong DVDs shipped, even got the ECW International Superstars set shipped in a Tanaka/Awesome feud compilation case. But to their credit, they've always fixed the problem. They even sent along a new 8 Disc case holder after the one my Necro Butcher comp shipped in got badly damaged in transit. Honestly the only thing I dislike about ordering from RF is how shady it feels because of that whole incident years ago.


----------



## RKing85

I work for Canada Post so I am very familiar with customs as I have to deliver them multiple times a week, usually to unhappy people. lol.

$100 seems to be about the mark where you start getting charged extra for customs here in Canada. You get charged the GST and PST plus a handling fee on top of that.


----------



## Corey

The only problem I've ever had with RFVideo before is that I've ordered things and then get a call saying that some of the stuff I ordered is out of stock. Actually one time it was everything I ordered, so I just asked for a refund. I haven't bothered with them since.


----------



## TheEnforce9093

I'm sure some of you do, if not a lot of you, but who owns any of the "Best Of CM Punk in IWA Mid-South" volumes? I've been thinking about picking them up but I'm not really sure since they're about $25.00 a piece. I'm just wondering if they are worth the price that HighSpots is asking for them, or if there is another site where they're are cheaper.


----------



## smitlick

TheEnforce9093 said:


> I'm sure some of you do, if not a lot of you, but who owns any of the "Best Of CM Punk in IWA Mid-South" volumes? I've been thinking about picking them up but I'm not really sure since they're about $25.00 a piece. I'm just wondering if they are worth the price that HighSpots is asking for them, or if there is another site where they're are cheaper.


A certain someone on here was the one who came up with the idea/match listings and Highspots just seemingly stole the idea.


----------



## Platt

It's a damn good set although I may be biased :side:



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

I'll post more as information comes but 2CW has decided to run an arena show in Elmira, NY. The venue holds between 4000-5000. To say it would be tough to even fill it halfway would be an understatement. Expect them to try and limit the amount of seating so it is less bare.


----------



## FITZ

TheEnforce9093 said:


> I'm sure some of you do, if not a lot of you, but who owns any of the "Best Of CM Punk in IWA Mid-South" volumes? I've been thinking about picking them up but I'm not really sure since they're about $25.00 a piece. I'm just wondering if they are worth the price that HighSpots is asking for them, or if there is another site where they're are cheaper.


Highspots TV has a bunch of IWA:MS Punk matches and that's $10 a month if you just want to see them. They actually have a pretty good library on there, including some recent PWG and CZW stuff. 

Speaking of Highspots TV and IWA:MS....


Highspots TV Reviews #5: IWA:MS


*Necro Butcher vs. Sami Callihan – IWA-MS October 4, 2008 “12th Anniversary Show” – Joliet, IL*

Just a brutal fight. Looking at the time this took place it was when Sami was still establishing himself in indy wrestling. So when he held his own with the Necro Butcher it felt like a big deal. They spent the first half of the match on the floor and Sami was giving just as much as he was taking. When they made it into the ring Sami actually had the upper hand and tried to keep things on the match, which made a ton of sense. It didn’t work as he quickly found himself in a fight with Necro and this was a fight that he wasn’t going to win. Sami takes a ton of punishment and puts up a fantastic fight in a losing effort. Super stiff with really good pacing. 
****½* 


*Brodie Lee vs. Viking – IWA Mid South – April Bloodshowers – 4/12/08 – Joliet, IL*

Want to watch Brodie Lee beat the shit out of a totally generic indy wrestling? If the answer to that is yes then this match is for you. It’s about 4 minutes long and the only offense from Viking is a clothesline that Brodie gets up from almost immediately. Fun squash match.
**½* 


*Doug Gilbert & Dutch Mantel vs. “The Beast” Dan Severn & Terry*
Gordy – Guest Referee is Buddy Landel – IWA Mid South – “Eddie Gilbert Memorial 1998″ – Louisville, KY – 2/21/98

Turned it off halfway through. About as boring of a match as you could possibly imagine. 
*DUD*


*CM Punk w/Dave Prazak vs. Tracy Smothers w/Chris Hero – IWA Mid South – 4/14/01*

Smothers starts with a 5 minute promo that I couldn’t understand in the slightest. The 12 people in attendance (that’s not much of a joke either) got really behind Punk so it must have worked. Anyway the match was really cool to watch. You can just tell that this would be a huge learning experience for someone like Punk. Smothers gets heat from just stalling and complaining to the ref in the opening minutes. I thought that we were going to get stuck seeing that stuff all match but that wasn’t the case. Just when you’re about to go from annoyed to bored with the antics the match takes a turn to the serious side. Smothers takes control and it was all about building up to Punk’s comeback. The build was great as there were a lot of false comebacks and Smothers’ offense looked good. Stiff at times and some cool spots where he would just Punk into the crowd. Hero got involved to help out and build heat. Punk wasn’t great here as he was pretty sloppy at times and I didn’t love his pure babyface performance (you shouldn’t be trying to start claps for yourself when you’re laying down and selling) left a lot to be desired. 

That being said the finish was a lot of fun. Dave Prazak climbed to the top rope and did a dive onto Hero (who was on the floor) and then Punk started getting his offense in. When he got the win it was just a really satisfying feeling. Plenty of flaws but when you’re watching an old grainy video with someone who would be eventually become great that’s sort of to be expected and it’s actually cool to see.
***** 


*Tyler Black vs. Ricochet – IWA Mid South – “April Bloodshowers” (4/21/06)*

Really fun match actually. Ricochet in 2006 and Ricochet today are just comically different, in this match Ricochet might legitimately weight under 110 lbs. Ricochet starts with an initial burst of flipping offense and gets the best of Black but that didn’t last for too long as Black quickly took control of the match. What followed was a really good underdog performance from Ricochet as he was doing whatever he could to get some offense going while he was getting killed by Black. Black’s offense was also impressive and it made the whole match a lot more interesting. The dynamic stayed constant and Ricochet never took control of the match but it looked like he could steal it a few times. I was expecting to hate at as I thought they would just do a bunch of sloppy high flying stuff but that’s just not the case. The match tells a good story AND has a double moonsault. A great way to spend 10 minutes.
****¼*


*JC Bailey vs. Mad Man Pondo – Barbed Wire Ropes, House of Horrors Steel Cage Match – FINALS of 2003 King of the Death Matches – Clarksville, IN – 8/2/03*

Weird match and I think that was because Pondo had a legit arm injury. He was acting like it was hurt before and after the match and Bailey stayed away from it (which you have to do if you have an actual arm injury). Pondo controls most of the match and breaks a lot of light tubes on Bailey. Whenever Bailey has a chance at any offense he just goes to the top rope. More often than not the offense wasn’t very good looking. Finish saw Pondo electrocute the cage with a taser when Bailey was on top of it and he went flying off through all sorts of shit. You had some resemblance of a story withy Pondo controlling so much of the match but Bailey’s offense looking so bad really hurt this. 
**½* 


*CM Punk & Colt Cabana w/ Traci Brooks vs. Nigel McGuinness & Chad Collyer – IWA Mid South – A Shot of Southern Comfort – May 29th, 2004*

Solid, if unspectacular, tag match. Collyer and Punk had a technical exchange that was kind of pointless but not bad. Nigel and Colt then tagged in and they had a technical exchange that was a good mix of comedy and the English style of mat wrestling. Punk and Cabana work a solid control segment over Nigel and the not so hot tag eventually gets made to Collyer. Some smart team work from Colt and Punk and they get the win. Not great but a fun and solid match.
***½ *


*Necro Butcher vs. Corporal Robinson – Fans Bring the Weapons – Drunken Death Match- IWA Mid South – Ted Petty Invitational 2002 – Clarksville, IN – 11/1/02*

When watching the start of this match you have to be wondering what the hell you’re about to see. So the rules are simple, before the match starts both guys take 3 shots and every 2 minutes they take another. They prove to the crowd that the liquor is real by giving fans shots and then Necro gave every person in the front row a light tube. OK I don’t know that the liquor was real but I’m pretty sure it was. If it wasn’t than this is a 5 star matches and has some of the best selling you will ever. Since I don’t think that’s the case then they must have used real liquor. 

I really have no idea what to do as far as a rating goes. Part of me thinks that it wasn’t very good but the other part of me thinks that it was amazing. Exhausting is probably the best word to describe this, I can only imagine the hangovers the next day and both guys looked as if they were about to die in the ring. They just beat the shit out of each other and each had 8 shots of tequila in about 25-30 minutes. I don’t know if I could do that without having someone hit me with light tubes or other chairs or stiffing the shit out of me. It was fighting and drinking until someone couldn’t stand. I’ll just say that Necro Butcher looked like the toughest person in the world. Stars are not applicable here, but I will say that you certainly haven’t seen anything like this before.
*NO RATING*​

Mixed bag here. There were some matches that I liked a lot and there were some bad ones. I know there were better matches than what I picked but I know there are some individuals who I want to do reviews on and didn't want to deplete their matches by watching them on this review.


----------



## sharkboy22

Man, I don't care what anyone says, IWA-MS is the GOAT indy promotion. Ian Rotten has helped launched some of pro wrestling's biggest names today. Sure, he may have fucked them over by not paying then. And his ring my have been complete shit. And they were only 12 people in the crowd sometimes. But these are the reasons why so many people got to hone their craft. Even after Punks and the Heros left, IWA-MS still gave a platform to guys like Tyler Black, Drake Younger and Sami Callihan.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Is there a playlist, torrent, or DVD available of all of AJ Styles' Japan matches from 2014? 
I saw a scattered few on Dailymotion, but I'd love a definitive set if possible!


----------



## FITZ

sharkboy22 said:


> Man, I don't care what anyone says, IWA-MS is the GOAT indy promotion. Ian Rotten has helped launched some of pro wrestling's biggest names today. Sure, he may have fucked them over by not paying then. And his ring my have been complete shit. And they were only 12 people in the crowd sometimes. But these are the reasons why so many people got to hone their craft. Even after Punks and the Heros left, IWA-MS still gave a platform to guys like Tyler Black, Drake Younger and Sami Callihan.


Agreed, he's had a huge positive impact on wrestling. I mean he certainly has his faults but he gave so many young guys the chance to work regularly and he gave them a chance to work with really good workers that they could learn from. Booking Punk, Cabana, and Hero all the time is one thing but look at the guys he gave them the chance to work with. Even if they got a ton of bookings elsewhere they wouldn't have been in the ring with the same quality opponents as they were in IWA:MS.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sharkboy22

RF video has a 24% off sale on DVDs and Blu Rays that ends at 7 p.m. I may pick up a few things. Hopefully they don't mess my order up.

Oh and in case anyone doesn't know. Smash-Wrestling has booked Biff Busick and Drew Gulak against the Young Bucks for their show on November 23rd :mark:

Just when I thought all the possible Bucks matches have been exhausted. I really hope the DVD doesn't take long to come out.


----------



## sXeMope

Saw the RF sale. Decided to wait till Black Friday. Hoping that doesn't bite me in the ass because most of the recent sales have been select items.

I'm not sure how SMASH is with DVDs, but they usually have their shows released digitally within a week. Pretty good deal because $15 gets you a HD version, a SD version, and a Mobile version.


It's back!
http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter/


----------



## RKing85

might jump on the PWG sale now, before Black Friday. But other than that I am waiting for Black Friday to load up.

never seen the 24% off for 24 hours thing anywhere before, but now that I see it I wonder how nobody I have seen before ever doing that. No brainer now that I've seen it.


----------



## sharkboy22

Damn, no BOLA in the winter sale 

Highspots it is.


----------



## TJQ

I'm definitely considering dropping some cash for that PWG sale, not sure what I would pick up, though. Any pre-2013 recommendations?


----------



## JustJoel

Battle of Los Angeles this year was really impressive. Fun first night, and the second and third are great. ACH/Omega obviously had the crowd working - and I'm not some crazy Stone Cold fan, but it was a good laugh. A few so-so affairs (mostly in night one) but the multiman tags are always good. Was struck that Elgin was the only champ to exit the tournament clean. Excalibur & Co. really diggin' Trevor Lee, but it was smartly played in the grand scheme.

I had:

Busick/Strong - ***1/4
Candice/Swann - ***1/4
Gargano/Taylor - ***1/4
Gargano/Lee - ***1/4
Omega/Sydal - ***1/2
Gargano/Candice - ***1/2
Strong/Styles - ***3/4
ACH/Omega - ***3/4
Cole/Sabre Jr. - ***3/4
Strong/Ricochet/Gargano - ***3/4
Ricochet/Omega - ****
O'Reilly/Sabre Jr. ****1/4

Thought Strong/Syles was the epitome of PWG as an atmosphere. If that match happened in ROH, it would've been treated much differently than "shitty little boots." Fans can be obnoxious, and you take the good with the bad (because it _was_ funny:lol) - Ricochet's promo at the end had a great line in it along the lines of "shut up, it's my time to talk." but in a very friendly way  Tags and multiman were all good - the crowd surf double super kick was crazy. You just don't get that strong of a card anywhere else on the indies. It can be a little information overload for me, so me and a friend watched it over a week. 

Hard choice for best individual performance - either Omega or Sabre Jr. - both of Sabre's matches were excellent against well booked opponents while Omega had more opportunities and took advantage of them. Push Kick Ricochet _out_ the ring! Also, Chuck Taylor is the future of commentary. Every match he calls with Excalibur is so damn funny, but he has the versatility to to emphasize drama at parts as well. 

Non-verbatim gem during a match:

CT: "It's fifteen hundred degrees in here, and he comes of the top with a dropkick"
EX: "I just had sweat run down my face, which means my mask is past it's absorbsion point and can't hold any more water."
CT: "You know what's always the most sweaty and disgusting part of my gear after a match?"
EX: "What's that?"
CT: "My wrist guards, which is strange because the spandex under my tights touches my dick and ass all day."
EX: "That is strange."

:lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> I'm definitely considering dropping some cash for that PWG sale, not sure what I would pick up, though. Any pre-2013 recommendations?


Haven't seen all of the 2012 shows but I'll check for ya.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> I'm definitely considering dropping some cash for that PWG sale, not sure what I would pick up, though. Any pre-2013 recommendations?


BOLA 2012
Mystery Vortex 2012


----------



## hgr423

I just made a PWG 5 for 40 order and hope to have a chance to do 2 more this month.

Is there a similarly affordable to way to catch up on ROH shows?


----------



## sXeMope

Nope. If you're a Ringside Member you can get a good deal but PWGs sale is easily the best in indy wrestling. A tip though - You can just buy a one month ringside membership before you place your order and you can get the extra savings. Really good trick if it's a big order. I did it last year and saved an extra $110 IIRC.

RF Did the 24 hour 24% off sale again yesterday. Decided to place an order. HOH IV-VI on Blu-Ray, Christopher Daniels shoot, Kazarian Shoot, and Backstage Pass at Cage Of Death, Tournament of Death and Best Of The Best.


----------



## Platt

I was going to jump on the PWG sale but there's only 4 I don't have 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## smitlick

*AIW TGIF*

1. 6 Way Match
**

2. Louis Lyndon vs Johnny Gargano
***1/2

3. Allysin Kay vs Veda Scott
*

4. The Jollyville Fuck-Its vs The Hooligans
***

5. Leah Von Dutch vs Rickey Shane Page vs Eric Ryan
**3/4

6. Bobby Beverly vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/2

7. Kevin Steen vs Ethan Page
***1/2

8. Danny Havoc vs Tim Donst
***

9. Michael Elgin vs Drake Younger
***3/4

*AAW Path of Redemption 2014*

1. Matt Cage vs Juntai Miller
**3/4

2. Los Ben Dejos vs OI4K
***1/4

3. Silas Young vs Markus Crane
N/R

4. Silas Young vs Dan Lawrence
*

5. Ty Colton vs CJ Esparza vs Marek Brave vs Knight Wagner
**1/2

6. Men of the Year vs Kung Fu Manchu
***1/2

7. ACH vs Rich Swann
***1/2

8. Lince Dorado vs Eddie Kingston
**3/4

9. We Are Here vs Who Gives a Shit (I just wrote that not the actual team name)
DUD

10. Shane Hollister vs Colt Cabana
**3/4​


----------



## sharkboy22

RF Video continued its In The Ring Series with none other than The Wolves....I just fucking can't :lmao

If this gets uploaded free, I'm definitely giving it a watch. I need to see what advice Davey Richards gives on ring psychology and Eddie Edwards on personality.


----------



## RKing85

Platt said:


> I was going to jump on the PWG sale but there's only 4 I don't have
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Good problem to have.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> I was going to jump on the PWG sale but there's only 4 I don't have
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I have all of them


----------



## sharkboy22

Platt said:


> I was going to jump on the PWG sale but there's only 4 I don't have



I only have 4


----------



## sXeMope

I have all the PWG I care to have in terms of the older stuff. May make one order to get a couple of shows I want to check out but I'm not sure. I find I'm generally less motivated to watch older shows than I am when something is newly released. I've got some shows from last Black Friday that I've yet to watch.



sharkboy22 said:


> RF Video continued its In The Ring Series with none other than The Wolves....I just fucking can't :lmao
> 
> If this gets uploaded free, I'm definitely giving it a watch. I need to see what advice Davey Richards gives on ring psychology and Eddie Edwards on personality.


Can't hate on them. They have worldwide experience, including experiences with both of the top promotions in the US right now. Sounds like it could be a decent watch, though potentially not from the psychology/personality point of view.


----------



## FITZ

Eddie Edwards could give some great advice. Step 1 Break your arm. Step 2 get a cast. Step 3 wrestle a ladder match the next fucking night with your broken arm. Step 4 everyone in the company's biggest market now loves you and you are over for life.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TaylorFitz said:


> Eddie Edwards could give some great advice. Step 1 Break your arm. Step 2 get a cast. Step 3 wrestle a ladder match the next fucking night with your broken arm. Step 4 everyone in the company's biggest market now loves you and you are over for life.


You forgot Step #5 Say "Hi Eddie"


----------



## RKing85

PWG Sale I grabbed Mystery Vortex 2, DDT 4 2014, Ten, Death To All But Metal, and DDT 4 2012.

Was sure I had 2012 DDT4, but it's not on my shelf. Could have sworn I had it.

Looking at my ever growing Black Friday list, I think this will be the only PWG Sale one I grab.


----------



## sXeMope

Making my way through the Super Dragon Destruction DVD. First disc is really hit and miss so far. No commentary on any match so far. Out of curiosity has it ever came out that TARO and Super Dragon are possibly brothers? They did the proper unmasking after the match and noticed that TARO has the same last name as Dragon (Assuming the name that's been floating around for years is accurate).


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> Making my way through the Super Dragon Destruction DVD. First disc is really hit and miss so far. No commentary on any match so far. Out of curiosity has it ever came out that TARO and Super Dragon are possibly brothers? They did the proper unmasking after the match and noticed that TARO has the same last name as Dragon (Assuming the name that's been floating around for years is accurate).


I remember hearing at some point that Super Dragon and Taro are cousins.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> Making my way through the Super Dragon Destruction DVD. First disc is really hit and miss so far. No commentary on any match so far. Out of curiosity has it ever came out that TARO and Super Dragon are possibly brothers? They did the proper unmasking after the match and noticed that TARO has the same last name as Dragon (Assuming the name that's been floating around for years is accurate).


The PWG matches should have commentary if you hit the audio button on the DVD. Current PWG DVDs have with commentary as the default setting but I think for the older shows without commentary was the default setting.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm currently two hours into the second disc and the only matches that have had commentary are the CZW matches, which had no option to turn it off. Seems there's only one audio track. Not surprised because from the DVD stuff I've done myself I know how much of a headache it can be to do alternate audio tracks. 

Also worth noting that every disc has a bonus match not listed on the case. I'll put them in spoilers just because..


Spoiler: Matches



Disc 1: Super Dragon vs. Rising Son - 2/3 Falls - RevPro
Disc 2: Super Dragon vs. TARO - RevPro (Not the Mask match)
Disc 3: Super Dragon vs. TNT from Australia in 1999.


----------



## smitlick

*AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 9*

1. Dicks N' Flips vs Youthanazia
**1/2

2. Tyson Dux vs Davey Vega vs Trevor Lee vs Shane Hollister
***1/4

3. Ethan Page vs Bobby Beverly
**1/2

4. The Jollyville FuckIts vs The Batiri
***

5. Louis Lyndon vs ACH
***1/2

6. Tim Donst vs Eddie Kingston
**3/4

7. Michael Elgin vs Andrew Everett
***3/4

8. Gauntlet For The Gold
****1/4

Probably my favourite GFG so far. Told a really good story and advanced/kicked off some interesting looking stuff for AIW. Dont really care for the winner but the story told throughout was good.​


----------



## Smithy

AiW has to have some of the worst commentators in wrestling


----------



## sXeMope

I completely disagree, but I can see why some could think that. Keeps me entertained a lot more than most indy commentators do but it probably annoys fans who prefer a more serious commentary team.


----------



## sharkboy22

AIW does nothing for me tbh. There are one two matches that interest me but as an overall package, it's not a company I go out of my way to see.


----------



## smitlick

There fine there's plenty of worse guys out. It used to be a lot worse when they did live commentary at the shows.


----------



## heyman deciple

I've been wanting to checkout aw but currently there're round ahead of them like house of hardcore, pwg aaw, beyond wrestling, czw, ect.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Flux

tessa blanchard

:sodone


----------



## sharkboy22

For anyone that's interested, it appears as if PWG will be re-releasing Sells Out Volume 3. It is available for pre-order on Highspots. Also, Best Friends with Ricochet and Untitled II are shipping this Thursday. And take a look at this:



Spoiler: Freight Train DVD



The Power of the Freight Train - 2 DVD set
Freight Train was born Charles Stevenson, a son of a single mother trying to make ends meet. While Charles may have struggled during his childhood, as an adult he has become one of the most beloved figures in the world of professional wrestling. Much like everything in Freight Train's life he had to fight for it. Charles dealt with an undiagnosed mental condition, greedy wrestling school owners and shady promoters before he found his place in the world known as $5 Wrestling. A small wrestling promotion based on lovable characters doing everything they could to make it. Freight Train proved to be the most endearing of all the $5 Wrestlers. Charles' 14 years of fighting rejection finally paid off and he had become the talk of the wrestling world. To further show the scope of Freight Train's popularity a Kickstarter campaign was launched to send him to the UK to wrestle for Preston City Wrestling, one of the premier wrestling promotions in the UK. This documentary covers the lowest of lows in Freight Train's life and the highest of the highs. Along for the ride is the promoter of $5 Wrestling, Jake Manning who has been greatly effected by the positive mindset and unbelievable perseverance of Charles. Something that Jake simple refers to as, The Power Of The Freight Train.
DISC 1
The Power of the Freight Train Documentary - Running Time: 1 hour 38 minutes
Chapters
1. Childhood
2. Professional Wrestling
3. $5 Wrestling
4. Smooth Belly
5. Laughing With Him or At Him
6. It's a Disgrace to the Business
7. A Train Wreck
8 Crossover Appeal
9. Touching Lives
10. Going to the UK
11. World Traveler
12. The Big Go Home
Extras - Aprox. Running Time: 25 mins
Freight Train Stories
Who is Wesley Willis?
Freight Train Vists a Train Station in the UK
Director Comments
Jake Manning talks about the highs & lows of the creative process of the documentary.
Disc 2 
Bonus Footage
$5 Wrestling Bon Voyage - Running Time: 1 hr 25 mins
1. Raider Rock vs. "Mr. Sleaze" Erik Thompson
2. Backstage Interview with Lil Donnie
3. Backstage Interview with Mike Levy 
4. Lil Donnie vs. Mike Levy vs. J.C. Steele
5. Backstage Interview with Lucian
6. Backstage Interview with Dyn-O-Mite
7. Lucian vs. Dyn-O-Mite
8. Backstage Interview with Rated X
9. Rated X vs. Burke County Boys
10. Backstage Interview with Jeff Hart
11. Backstage Interview with Freight Train
12. Freight Train vs. Jeff Hart
Bonus Footage
Backstage Interview with Raider Rock
Backstage Interview with Mr. Sleaze
Backstage Interview with Burke County Boys
Freight Train vs. "Evil" Jake Mandy Feud - Aprox. Running Time: 1 hr 8 mins
1. The 5 Dollar Live 4 Surprise Attack
2. Costing Freight Train the Title
3. I Quit Match
4. Forgiveness



Really interested in getting this for the doc.


----------



## Bruce L

ROH DVDs back up on ebay, some new:


*Road to the Title *(6/22/2002) / *All-Star Extravaganza *(11/9/2002) (sold together)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715065446?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715070443?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Chicago Spectacular, Night 2 *(12/9/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715076644?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: NYC *(2/16/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715079120?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Fifth Year Festival: Finale *(3/4/2007)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715085249?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715107254?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned II *(6/7/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715117075?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Clash of the Contenders *(10/9/2009)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715152501?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Big Bang *(4/3/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715123419?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Bluegrass Brawl *(7/22/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715158939?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Hate: Chapter II *(7/23/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715129340?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2010 *(8/28/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715133455?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Glory by Honor IX*(9/11/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715138222?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*9th Anniversary Show *(2/26/2011)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715166476?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Defy or Deny *(3/18/2011)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715171770?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor VII *(4/5/2013)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715214006?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem V *(8/17/2013)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251715220988?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## sharkboy22

DGenerationMC said:


>


:mark:

I avoided the main event as they may have showed the winner but holy shit does this look good. I'm picking this up for sure along with BOLA on Black Friday. I actually have interest in Ciampa/Busick after watching the preview.


----------



## Flux

Chuck Taylor on commentary for an AR Fox match will no doubt be the highlight of the show.


----------



## Bruce L

Added a few more ROH DVDs to my ebay list:


*Showdown in the Sun: Day 2 *(3/31/2012)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251716578014?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Glory by Honor XI *(10/13/2012)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251716581207?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Reclamation: Night 1 *(7/12/2013)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251716584696?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## sXeMope

Flux said:


> Chuck Taylor on commentary for an AR Fox match will no doubt be the highlight of the show.


AR Fox shouldn't be allowed to wrestle unless Chuck Taylor is doing commentary for his matches. That's always the real highlight of an AR Fox match for me.


Anyone know where I can find a summary of this season of Chikara? I ordered the Season Finale iPPV but I've only seen the return show and KOT so I'm really missing a lot of it.


----------



## RKing85

I'm going to get Untit;ed for the Ronda Rousey spot alone.


----------



## Platt

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

New Candice & Joey show :benson


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Gabe's 1st show in China drew 2.5k peeps, apparently.


----------



## Even Flow

:mark:


----------



## sXeMope

HOH VII just ended. Highly recommend it. Will try to post a full review later but Young Bucks/Hardys was phenomenal. I haven't seen their other matches so I highly enjoyed it.


----------



## Even Flow

Only 95 mins


----------



## RKing85

really can't wait to see at least one of these China Evolve shows to see what the crowd is like.


----------



## sXeMope

House Of Hardcore VII thoughts. Contains spoilers


Spoiler: HOHVII



*Danny Doring vs. Stevie Richards*
- I didn't really care for this match. Seeing it open the show worried me to an extent so it affected my enjoyment a little.

*Brian Myers vs. Christian York*
- Fun match. Crowd didn't like Myers at all. What happened in the match was somewhat overshadowed by the aftermatch. York won the match and Myers got on the mic and said he wanted an opponent with credibility. This brings out Ricardo Rodriguez to a huge pop, and he announces Alberto Del Rio. Myers ends up in an Armbar and Del Rio cuts a promo about recent things. Pretty cool to see considering neither was announced previously. Ricardo appeared to be tearing up throughout most of the segment. Fuckin' mark.

*Vik Dalisious, Ben Ortiz & Anthony Greene vs. Team Tremendous & Little Guido*
- This is probably the match most would consider the sleeper match, but it was fantastic. Team Tremendous killed it. Made me really glad to see that because IMO they're one of the best under-rated tag teams on the indies right now.

*Eddie Kingston vs. Eddie Edwards*
- Really mixed feelings on this. Jigsaw was sick and Davey had something come up with his real job (Feels so weird saying that considering he's a big name in the #2 company) so this is what we got. It was good but they did some spots I really didn't like. No-selling Backdrop Drivers and such.

*Alex Reynolds vs. Lance Anoa'i vs. Tony Nese*
- Fun three way. Not as good as the Nese/Williams/Reynolds matches but still enjoyable. Lance Anoa'i ate shit on a suicide dive but seemed to be fine. I really think he should change his character. He's a decent wrestler but he's pretty much ripping off The Usos.

*Killer Elite Squad vs. Dudley Boys*
- Due to all the changes, KES has no opponents. They cut a promo about being the best tag team in the world and out come Bubba Ray and Devon (Also unannounced I believe). Fun brawl. After the match the announcer told the crowd to welcome Team 3D back to The Arena. Bubba grabbed the mic and corrected him and said to welcome the Dudley BOys back to The Arena. I thought that was pretty cool. There are a bunch of rumors about where they're headed but I hope they'll be able to continue working HOH wherever they go because they'd be a solid addition to the roster IMO.

*Austin Aries vs. Drew Galloway*
- I missed most of this but what I did see was fantastic. It's mind-boggling as to why WWE never saw this potential in Galloway. He got some 3MB chants at the beginning but he won over the crowd by the end of the match. 

*Tommy Dreamer vs. Bobby Roode*
- Didn't care for this much at all. I'm not that big on Roode tbh. Never have been. It was decent for what it was though I guess. The highlight was the speech after the match about the history of the building, Beaulah, etc. 

*Young Bucks vs. Hardy Boys*
- This was fantastic. I haven't seen any of their other matches so that definitely made me enjoy it more. Some really fun spots with Hardys hitting a More Bang For Your Buck and Young Bucks doing the Twist Of Fate/Swanton combo. I loved The Hardys as a kid but feel like they've dropped off over the years but they brought it for this match. Hardys attacked Young Bucks on a handshake after the match so I'm guessing it'll happen again. I'd really like to see them in a Ladder match honestly but only if they could justify it in some way. Another good speech by Dreamer and Bubba after the match to end the show. 

-----

- Dreamer said his goal was to run 4 shows in 2014 and wants to do 4-8 next year. I'm really hoping HOH eventually gets to a point where they can run monthly or bi-monthly because I think the product is really enjoyable and Tommy is the only "ECW spinoff" promoter who truly gets it. He knows what fans want and he delivers it. You get some nostalgia, but you also get a great amount of current stars and guys on the verge of breaking out. I think he could easily make HOH a top indy fed if he was to get to that point.

- There wasn't a terrible match on the show. Obviously Doring/Richards was passable but even then it's still watchable. My biggest issue was the commentary. At times they came off as being somewhat misinformed or not doing their research. During Kingston/Edwards, Striker referred to Chikara a few times in past-tense. They've been back for months now. Striker also mentioned Lucha Underground so much that I feel like the producers of the show promised a bonus if he promoted it. He was also wearing a LU shirt.



Overall, a really enjoyable show that was well worth the money IMO.


- 

Just read that Billy Corgan has left Resistance Pro. Have to wonder how that will affect them. I'm not sure how they're doing money wise but I'm assuming that he was a big backer in it. They aren't really making that much noise in the wrestling world.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

How big are the SMV Black Friday sales usually? Like 50-60% off? If so, then I might have to order the Moxley DVD's I don't have yet.


----------



## smitlick

Nope SMV never do bigger than there regular sale really.


----------



## sharkboy22

I may purchase HOH just for Hardyz/Bucks. I think 3 matches in one year is overkill though.

And SMV isn't economical for me even though they have a lot of stuff I would like to get


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> I may purchase HOH just for Hardyz/Bucks. I think 3 matches in one year is overkill though.
> 
> And SMV isn't economical for me even though they have a lot of stuff I would like to get


Have you ever tried adding multiple things to your SMV cart and calculating the shipping? I remember you mentioned about a high shipping cost for Americanrana, but from my experiences with SMV the shipping cost doesn't really increase unless you're ordering more than they can fit into a mailing envelope (Which in my experience is 10 DVDs).


----------



## Concrete

Rumor is that WWN drew over 10,000 in China last night. SWEEEEEET!


----------



## Even Flow

My last SMV order, I ordered 10 DVD's and ended up paying $24.75 shipping.


----------



## Platt

Yeah with SMV I always try and save up till I have 10 things to order gets the most out of the shipping.

Part of me hates that they never do a bigger sale for Black Friday but knowing that means I space my orders out throughout the year so I don't have hundreds of things to order all on one day like I seem to have for RF etc.


----------



## Even Flow

I'm waiting for the RF sale to begin so I can order the Del Rio shoot :mark:

And of course buy more ECW DVD's.


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> Have you ever tried adding multiple things to your SMV cart and calculating the shipping? I remember you mentioned about a high shipping cost for Americanrana, but from my experiences with SMV the shipping cost doesn't really increase unless you're ordering more than they can fit into a mailing envelope (Which in my experience is 10 DVDs).


Customs bro, customs 

Also, I doubt I'll ever place such a large order from SMV tbh. Highspots carries all the promotions I watch and I'm satisfied with their service. Which brings me to a question I have about Highspots. I've noticed some of their stuff is recorded in DVD-R format, such as CZW and WSU shows. My question is, is Highspots bootlegging it? Or are they originally produced on DVD-R? If I go to CZW's website and click shop the link carries me to Highspots, which makes me think that they're not bootleg copies. However, I know back in the day CZW used to promote SMV as their distributor. If anyone knows, I'd greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Even Flow

sharkboy22 said:


> Customs bro, customs
> 
> Also, I doubt I'll ever place such a large order from SMV tbh. Highspots carries all the promotions I watch and I'm satisfied with their service. Which brings me to a question I have about Highspots. I've noticed some of their stuff is recorded in DVD-R format, such as CZW and WSU shows. My question is, is Highspots bootlegging it? Or are they originally produced on DVD-R? If I go to CZW's website and click shop the link carries me to Highspots, which makes me think that they're not bootleg copies. However, I know back in the day CZW used to promote SMV as their distributor. If anyone knows, I'd greatly appreciate it.


Shouldn't get done by customs. I've never been charged for any SMV order. And i've done $200+ orders before.


----------



## sharkboy22

Even Flow said:


> Shouldn't get done by customs. I've never been charged for any SMV order. And i've done $200+ orders before.


I have to pay customs and other duties where I'm from. It's the law. Which is pretty stupid since it's not like the items could be bought locally therefore there's no need for a tariff as no local industry or business is being hurt.

And I just checked for an order of 12 DVDs with Highspots, shipping only comes up to $17. So yeah, I'm stuck with them it seems.


----------



## RKing85

I work for Canada Post. Usually if the merchandise is worth more than $100, you get hit with customs charges. Usually. There also seems to be no rhyme or reason as to why things get charged sometime.

What's SMV's usually Black Friday sale again? Something like spend more than $50 and get 25% off?


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Customs bro, customs
> 
> Also, I doubt I'll ever place such a large order from SMV tbh. Highspots carries all the promotions I watch and I'm satisfied with their service. Which brings me to a question I have about Highspots. I've noticed some of their stuff is recorded in DVD-R format, such as CZW and WSU shows. My question is, is Highspots bootlegging it? Or are they originally produced on DVD-R? If I go to CZW's website and click shop the link carries me to Highspots, which makes me think that they're not bootleg copies. However, I know back in the day CZW used to promote SMV as their distributor. If anyone knows, I'd greatly appreciate it.


I'm not exactly sure how customs works but SMV usually tries to save you money. I noticed on the shipping label of my last order that the value was put at $24. 

I'm pretty sure Highspots stuff is legit. DVD-R is a lot quicker and easier to do than a proper DVD I think. It can be done by a guy with a laptop and a few hours whereas legit DVDs need to be sent away to be printed. To my knowledge the only promotions that use legit DVDs are PWG and Gabe.


----------



## FITZ

sharkboy22 said:


> Customs bro, customs
> 
> Also, I doubt I'll ever place such a large order from SMV tbh. Highspots carries all the promotions I watch and I'm satisfied with their service. Which brings me to a question I have about Highspots. I've noticed some of their stuff is recorded in DVD-R format, such as CZW and WSU shows. My question is, is Highspots bootlegging it? Or are they originally produced on DVD-R? If I go to CZW's website and click shop the link carries me to Highspots, which makes me think that they're not bootleg copies. However, I know back in the day CZW used to promote SMV as their distributor. If anyone knows, I'd greatly appreciate it.


There's no way Highspots would still be in business if they were selling bootlegs. They have a business relationship with CZW as DJ Hyde wrestled at Wrestlecon in New Orleans, which Highspots was promoting. No way that happens if Highspots sells bootlegs of his companies shows.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 32*
*(August 9, 2014)*

*EVOLVE Championship*
Drew Galloway (c) vs Anthony Nese ***

Style Battle Tournament, Match #3
James Raideen vs Drew Gulak **1/2

Style Battle Tournament, Match #4
Timothy Thatcher vs Biff Busick ***1/4

Caleb Konley vs Johnny Gargano ***1/4

#1 Contender's Match for the EVOLVE Title
Chris Hero vs Rich Swann **3/4

*Open the Freedom Gate Championship*
Ricochet (c) vs Matt Sydal ***1/4

Rating: 6.5


*EVOLVE 33
(August 10, 2014)*

Trevor Lee & Zane Riley vs Jason Cade & Aaron Epic N/R

*FIP Tag Team Championship*
The Juicy Product (David Starr & JT Dunn) (c) vs Dos Ben Dejos (Jay Cruz & Eddie Rios) 1/2*

Anthony Nese vs Lince Dorado 1/4*

Caleb Konley vs Chris Hero *1/2

Style Battle Tournament, Match #5
James Raideen vs Timothy Thatcher 1/2*

Style Battle Tournament, Match #6
Biff Busick vs Drew Gulak **1/2

Drew Galloway vs Ricochet **1/2

Evolution's End Match
Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann ***1/2

Rating: 3.75


*EVOLVE 34
(September 13, 2014)*

Johnny Gargano vs Anthony Nese **1/2

Zack Sabre Jr. vs Timothy Thatcher ***1/2

Roderick Strong vs Uhaa Nation ***

Caleb Konley vs Ricochet ***

AR Fox vs Moose ***

*Open the United Gate Championship*
The Bravado Brothers (Harlem & Lance) (c) vs The Colony (Fire Ant & Silver Ant) **1/4

*EVOLVE Championship*
Drew Galloway (c) vs Rich Swann **

Rating: 6.25


----------



## sharkboy22

Gabe knows why he doesn't waste time trying to get his shows out on DVD in time. They're just not worth it. 

I plan on collecting some of the earlier shows and I need to know if they're worth it. Some matches are really intriguing such as Taylor/Castagnoli and Aries/Moxley. I can see myself picking up 2-7, 9 &11 (Finlay/Callihan) and the ones with the Del Sol/Generico matches. Good buys or not?


----------



## Concrete

sharkboy22 said:


> Gabe knows why he doesn't waste time trying to get his shows out on DVD in time. They're just not worth it.
> 
> I plan on collecting some of the earlier shows and I need to know if they're worth it. Some matches are really intriguing such as Taylor/Castagnoli and Aries/Moxley. I can see myself picking up 2-7, 9 &11 (Finlay/Callihan) and the ones with the Del Sol/Generico matches. Good buys or not?


Those reviews probably shouldn't be taken as gospel. And if you like guys like Gulak and Thatcher their value goes up. 

EVOLVE 2,9, and 11 are very much worth it.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

sharkboy22 said:


> Gabe knows why he doesn't waste time trying to get his shows out on DVD in time. They're just not worth it.
> 
> I plan on collecting some of the earlier shows and I need to know if they're worth it. Some matches are really intriguing such as Taylor/Castagnoli and Aries/Moxley. I can see myself picking up 2-7, 9 &11 (Finlay/Callihan) and the ones with the Del Sol/Generico matches. Good buys or not?


if my memory serves me right, Aries/Moxley was pretty great. It's also Moxley's final Indy match so it's MUST SEE.


still need to get myself to watch that Del Sol/Generico trilogy and Finlay/Callihan matches.


----------



## sharkboy22

I've seen the Finlay/Callihan matches but in shitty 240p quality. Would love to own then on DVD because 1) I'll have it on DVD and 2) It'll be in it better quality. I've never seen the Generico/Del Sol trilogy and I've heard great things about it. There seems to be some gems on the early Evolve shows.


----------



## Smithy

I don't know why but I can never get into Evolve for some reason.

BTW is DGUSA still a thing??


----------



## FITZ

sharkboy22 said:


> Gabe knows why he doesn't waste time trying to get his shows out on DVD in time. They're just not worth it.
> 
> I plan on collecting some of the earlier shows and I need to know if they're worth it. Some matches are really intriguing such as Taylor/Castagnoli and Aries/Moxley. I can see myself picking up 2-7, 9 &11 (Finlay/Callihan) and the ones with the Del Sol/Generico matches. Good buys or not?


Some of the early Evolve shows are really awesome. Evolve 3 is really awesome it delivered with the big matches as Hero/Fish, O'Reilly/Perkins (I'm not their biggest fans but it worked well in a 10 minute match), and Taylor/Castagnoli all really delivered. And it kind of shows the future of indy wrestling when you look at the undercard. Callihan/Cole and Gargano/Ricochet are the first two matches before any of them became names in indy wrestling. So those matches might actually be really cool to see knowing how all 4 guys would develop. 

And Evolve 4 is just fantastic. Danielson/Fish is amazing and the undercard is very good. Brody/Moxley opens and while the match is super short it's awesome to watch. Evolve 5 is also really good as well


----------



## sXeMope

Early Evolve was always fun to me. I always liked the slightly different rules and different atmosphere. IMO they lost a lot of steam when they became DGUSA lite.



Smithy said:


> I don't know why but I can never get into Evolve for some reason.
> 
> BTW is DGUSA still a thing??


Nobody really knows. We haven't heard anything official saying they're gone, but there hasn't been an event promoted under the Dragon Gate banner since Wrestlemania weekend, and Gabe seems to have gone hard on Evolve in that time. Also worth noting that in the final Kevin Steen show it was referenced and Kevin said/asked if it was pretty much done now and the Bucks said yes.


----------



## Even Flow

I believe the reason there's been no DGUSA shows in sometime, is because they've been trying to sort out the visa's for the Dragon Gate wrestlers. I believe I read a while back that they managed to sort it out. So i'd imagine we won't see any DGUSA shows again this year, and Gabe will probably want to look ahead to WM weekend.


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534401542913556481

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/534445655453102080


----------



## RKing85

yeah, I remember reading a report that said the visa issues would be sorted out before the end of the year. Haven't heard anything since.

Saw the ending of the Gargano/Ricochet match from China (the whole event video is available on the web. Link to it in today's observer update). a lawn dart into the corner for the finish of your main event title match???? weak sauce.


----------



## smitlick

*PWG Mystery Vortex II*

1. Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett
***1/2

2. Peter Avalon & The RockNES Monsters vs Joey Ryan, Willie Mack & B-Boy
**3/4

3. Anthony Nese vs Roderick Strong
**3/4

4. Unbreakable Fucking Machines vs Inner City Machine Guns vs African American Wolves
**
Was fine in parts but far too long. It got really sloppy and really rehearsed. Even the commentary team started making fun of the fact that none of them even bothered to tag in.

5. Tommaso Ciampa vs Chris Hero
***

6. Johnny Gargano vs Kyle O'Reilly
***1/4

7. The Young Bucks vs The Best Friends
***1/2

8. Adam Cole vs Candice LeRae
***​


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

:mark:


----------



## sharkboy22

*EVOLVE 32*​
1. Drew Galloway vs Anthony Neese ★★½

2. James Raideen vs Drew Gulak ★★½

3. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher ★★★½

4. Johnny Gargano vs Caleb Konley :mark: :mark: :mark:

5. Chris Hero vs Rich Swann ★★¾

6. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal ★★★¼

I really enjoyed this show a lot more than I thought I would have (it being Evovle and all). I think what made me like this show a lot was the fact that I cared about every match on this card which is very rare for me. In every match, there was at least one person I was a fan of. Even if I wasn't a fan of someone (which tbh, there isn't one person on this show that I 100% don't like), the fact that they were wrestling someone I liked meant that I wasn't going to skip the match.

The first two matches were solid. Nothing to write home about but they got the job done. Thatcher/Busick had me really hooked up until the finishing stretch. I just didn't like it much. Gargano and Konley just went balls to the wall. This is a perfect example of how a match that's just action, action, action, kick out, kick out, kick out can be oh-so-much fun when placed at the right time. After two throwback matches in the style battle matches, Gargano/Konley fast-paced match was well-received and quite frankly much needed. 

Hero/Swann was a mixed bag for me. I had this match in about the 3 star range up until the last few minutes. Hero practically bullied Swann the entire match and Swann sold incredibly. Made Hero look like a real dick. However, there was a point where the timing of some stuff just felt off. It felt as if Hero was just spamming the elbows and strikes (what's new). The end result would always be Swann kicking out. Hero played up the frustration really well but still the match could have done with 2 or 3 less knockout attempts. What really took me out was Hero completely no selling two ace crushers in succession. I get why he did it, but completely no selling it is stupid. He could have at least staggered or drop to one knee or something to make it look like it had some effect. That really, really brought this match down for me. Still, an excellent babyface performance from Swann and Hero deserves credit as well for dialing it up in the asshole department.

The main event was really fun and if I were to complain about it, I'd be nit picking. Ok, I'll nit-pick. There was a kick out at 1 and at that point it was one too many for the night. But seriously though, I enjoyed this show from top to bottom which is very hard for me to say these days.


----------



## Bruce L

ROH DVDs for sale? Why yes, I do still have a bunch.


*Tag Wars 2006 *(1/27/2006)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251724879313?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2008 *(4/18/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251724075630?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Respect Is Earned II *(6/7/2008)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251724075981?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*The Big Bang *(4/3/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251724077636?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Hate: Chapter II *(7/23/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251724076105?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Tag Wars 2010 *(8/28/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251724077912?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Glory by Honor IX *(9/11/2010)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251724076325?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*9th Anniversary Show *(2/26/2011)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251724879087?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Showdown in the Sun: Day 2 *(3/31/2012)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251725195915?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Glory by Honor XI *(10/13/2012)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251725196499?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Supercard of Honor VII *(4/5/2013)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251724878933?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


*Manhattan Mayhem V *(8/17/2013)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/251724879589?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

ROH tweeted that a new Steen DVD is in the works :mark:


----------



## RKing85

PWG 5 for $40 sale. Usually the one downside to that deal in the past for me was the shipping time.

Not this time. Ordered on Saturday the 8th and they were delivered today. Based on past PWG shipping experiences, I was thinking I would maybe get them late next week best case.

Tempted to order another 5 just cause I'm so impressed.


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> The WWN/Evolve tour of China was said to be a huge success. According to the reports, the crowds, which had seen very little pro wrestling aside from WWE, were easy to begin with, and with the younger talent doing the faster paced moves, they were becoming unglued. They did 1,500 to 2,500 fans in smaller buildings throughout the tour before drawing 10,500 fans at the 18,000-seat MasterCard Center in Beijing on 11/16.
> 
> They reacted like the WWE or IWGP title had changed hands when Rich Swann beat Trent Baretta to win the FIP title on 11/14 in Emeishan City. Even though unknowns going in, the talent were all getting superstar reactions in the smaller buildings, because they didn’t know pro wrestling so even the smallest moves got over. The promotion that brought them in was talking about making this a long-term relationship.
> 
> Historically, smaller promotions that go into a foreign territory usually have a shelf life, and wrestling rarely works without television backing.
> 
> In Beijing, it was a total curiosity crowd. Almost nobody knew what pro wrestling was. There were also scalpers outside the building selling tickets. A lot of fans were leaving during the show because they didn’t understand it or like it, but there were still about 8,000 fans there during the main event.
> 
> Watching that show, the crowd was mostly quiet. People didn’t know any of the personalities, but they did react to the moves of the matches. They just seemed interested in moves or counters. One person there said when they did big moves or crazy moves, the reaction was very different, almost like concern for the athlete taking a big bump. The wrestlers seemed to understand that and kept the wrestling basic, making the big moves count.
> 
> The crowds didn’t understand the concept of babyfaces and heels and didn’t boo the heels, except when Ricochet spit in Johnny Gargano’s face.
> 
> A lot of people also left just as the Ricochet vs. Gargano main event started to catch the subway home.
> 
> The place popped big for moves like a vertical suplex, and a lot of the crowd didn’t seem to understand it wasn’t a sporting event.
> 
> The main event on final night saw Gargano regain the Open the Freedom Gate title from Ricochet and Mia Yim beat Ivelisse Velez to win the Shine title. Both title losers are now working for Lucha Underground, which may explain part of the reason for the switches. I’m sure since it was the big show of the tour and they knew they were getting a big crowd, they would have wanted some switches on the show either way.





> Tommy Dreamer’s House of Hardcore promotion returned to the former ECW Arena, now the 2300 Arena in Philadelphia, drawing a sellout crowd of 1,300 fans for an iPPV show, which included 200 standing room tickets sold, for a show that had a number of changes, as well as unadvertised appearance of El Patron Alberto, Ricardo Rodriguez, Bobby Roode, The Dudleys, Spike Dudley, Sandman, Little Guido and Steve Richards.
> 
> Reports are the show was great. Dreamer mixes current guys and old ECW nostalgia on his shows, and understands the audience who still react to the idea that they hate WWE and TNA. Fans were told that the new management would not allow anyone to move their chair or hand their chair to a wrestler, so that part of the ECW nostalgia was gone.
> 
> Dreamer opened the show announcing that Ethan Carter III (Michael Hutter) had suffered a torn biceps (legitimate) and needed surgery. That injury usually sets one back six to seven months, and Carter III had just started a program where he and Tyrus were feuding with Eric Young & Rockstar Spud, and they were really trying to push Spud merchandise as part of that program. He also said that Davey Richards was off the show due to a medical emergency. Richards is now working a regular job as an EMT during the week and even though a lot of people speculated he was making it up and he was made fun of for missing the show with a tummy ache, his deal was legit. Jigsaw also missed the show due to the flu.
> 
> During the Hardys vs. Young Bucks match, Nick Jackson suffered a groin injury. There was some concern it was a tear, which would put him out of action for a while. There has been no update on his situation.
> 
> Rap mogul and promoter A$AP Yams was in attendance at the show.
> 
> 1. Steve Richards came out as the first surprise, doing the old ECW gimmick of Big Stevie Cool with the old Blue World Order T-shirt. He pinned Danny Doring after a Stevie-kick.
> 
> 2. Christian York pinned Brian Myers with a swinging neckbreaker. Myers, the heel, claimed it was a fast count and he wasn’t leaving and that nobody could make him leave. Ricardo Rodriguez came out doing the introduction for El Patron Alberto. When he did the intro, and said Alberto, the whole place chanted “Del Rio.” Alberto came out, in street clothes, and said that he had been told by WWE that he couldn’t wrestle for one year. But he said the issue has been resolved and talked about being in the ECW Arena for the first time. Fans started chanting “ECW” at him along with “F*** Vince McMahon.” He said that in House of Hardcore, we aren’t sports entertainers, we are f***ing wrestlers. Myers went to attack Alberto. Rodriguez then gave Myers a low blow and Alberto put him in an armbar.
> 
> 3. Local indie wrestlers Bill Carr & Dan Barry, known as Team Tremendous, teamed with Little Guido to beat area indie wrestlers Vik Dalishus & Anthony Green & Ben Ortiz when Guido pinned Green.
> 
> 4. Eddie Edwards beat Eddie Kingston with a half crab. Kingston came out to Rob Van Dam’s old ECW music so the fans thought they were getting a surprise RVD appearance. Edwards replaced Jigsaw.
> 
> 5. Tony Nese won a three-way over Alex Reynolds and Lance Anoa’i by pinning Reynolds with a reverse huracanrana. Nese is a great athlete and one of the better Northeast workers.
> 
> 6. Team 3-D beat Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr. Smith came out and said that Richards had a tummy ache and that’s carny for being scared. Smith said they were the best tag team in the U.S. and in Japan, and the entire world. Team 3-D came out. Bully Ray said that nobody wants to see them wrestle, only fight. Bully hit Archer with a chair when he was coming off the top rope, and then they power bombed Archer through a table for the pin. Bully then said to welcome back not Team 3-D, but the Dudley Boys.
> 
> 7. Austin Aries pinned Drew Galloway. Fans chanted “3MB” at Galloway. Both looked good.
> 
> 8. Bobby Roode retained the TNA title pinning Tommy Dreamer. The match was supposed to be Dreamer vs. Ethan Carter with Beulah McGillicutty (Dreamer’s wife) in her retirement appearance. Lots of ECW chants but Dreamer tried to lead the crowd in chanting HOH instead. Velvet Sky attacked Dreamer, which is to set up McGillicutty attacking Sky and them rolling around. Roode pulled off McGillicutty, but she laid him out with a low blow. Dreamer pulled out a barbed wire board. Then came all kinds of surprise cameos. The first saw C.W Anderson hit Dreamer with a spinebuster. It looks Dreamer vs. Anderson is going to be a program on Dreamer’s shows next year. The Sandman came out for his entrance. Anderson slapped the beer out of Sandman’s hand. Anderson laid out Sandman with a superkick. Spike Dudley came out and nailed the Acid drop on Anderson’s manager. While this was going on, Roode delivered the Roode bomb on Dreamer on the barbed wire board for the pin. Roode hugged Dreamer after and Dreamer gave a speech putting over TNA and the crowd didn’t like that at all. He said TNA has a great in-ring product, which the crowd didn’t want to hear, and if it wasn’t for TNA allowing its talent to be on this show that this show may not have happened. Dreamer gave his teary-eyed speech about how Tom Laughlin was from Yonkers but Tommy Dreamer was born at the ECW Arena in Philadelphia, and that everything he has in his life is from this business. He said he was a proud overachiever who wound up with Beulah McGillicutty, put over his wife and talked about his daughters. His two daughters came out to give their mother roses and told his daughter, “This is the building where I met your mother.” She put over her time in wrestling saying she had a great ride and will carry all the fans in her heart always.
> 
> 9. The Young Bucks beat The Hardys. Another super match as these two teams clearly love working with each other, said to be easily **** or more. The Hardys were the babyfaces. The Bucks used all the Hardys trademark spots on them, including hitting Jeff with a swanton. The Bucks double-teamed and had Jeff pinned when Matt pulled the referee out of the ring. Nick went for a tope and nailed the referee. A second ref came out. The Hardys came back and had the Matt Jackson pinned when Nick pulled the second ref out of the ring. The Bucks kept superkicking Matt Hardy, and then superkicked Jeff off the apron through a table. They then gave Matt Hardy More Bang for Your Buck and pinned him clean.


----------



## sharkboy22

Can anyone recommend a screen recording software? I downloaded something from RF Video and I thought it would have been saved to my hard drive. Instead, I only have access to it for 14 days which is complete bullshit. I only saved $5 and they place a viewing restriction on top of it?


----------



## Rah

Reading the thoughts of someone who was live at the Beijing show was rather odd. Just over 10 thousand fans for an EVOLVE show is mind-boggling to think of. Wrestling is a complete non-entity within China, so it's understandable that a few would walk out having not known what to expect, but even keeping a majority of that figure means there's a lucrative future for Gabe if he can maintain the novelty of its act and not over-saturate the market purely because of the greed from said figures.


----------



## TJQ

About to watch Untitled II :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Can anyone recommend a screen recording software? I downloaded something from RF Video and I thought it would have been saved to my hard drive. Instead, I only have access to it for 14 days which is complete bullshit. I only saved $5 and they place a viewing restriction on top of it?


It's fairly easy to rip from. I used to rip CZW shows with a video downloader for my browser. Look into add-ons for whatever browser you use. I use Firefox and Downloadhelper always does the trick.


----------



## sharkboy22

Was trying to do that yesterday but finally figured out how. I had to right clock on the video and select switch to progression or something like that and dwhelper was able to detect it.


----------



## theanticanadian

http://www.jerseychampionshipwrestling.com/#!video-on-demand/csxq

My local indy fed, Jersey Championship Wrestling, just launched video on demand. Not much up there yet, but good prices for what's there. Just bought a four-pack of matches (Jay Lethal vs CM Punk, Jimmy Jacobs vs Shawn Sheridan, Homicide vs Alex Shelley, Slyk Wagner Brown vs Johnny Ova) for $2.25. Not bad... and it's working on my iPad, which is awesome.

Currently debating ordering the J-Cup Tournament from last week. I was there, and it was awesome... but not sure if I want to stream it or order a DVD when it's out.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG Untitled II*
*Biff Busick vs. Tommaso Ciampa - **
Cedric Alexander vs. Bobby Fish - **
Brian Cage vs. Uhaa Nation - **
Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan vs. Chuck Taylor & Johnny Gargano - ***1/4
Adam Cole vs. Trevor Lee - ***1/2
The Young Bucks vs. ACH & AR Fox - ***1/2
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4*

Good show.


----------



## RKing85

I said it the night the show happened. I don't care if it was the worst show in PWG history. I was going to get the Untitled dvd with my Black Friday shopping for the sole reason of Rousey's chop.


----------



## sharkboy22

Could someone verify if this is true. I've read that, during sales, Highspots only discounts the first item?


----------



## sXeMope

No, they take [x]% off of each item.


----------



## RKing85

last year they had a whole bunch of sections and every item in each section was discounted off however much. 30 or 40% each item.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG Untitled II
(October 17, 2014)*

Biff Busick vs Tommaso Ciampa **1/4

Cedric Alexander vs Bobby Fish **1/2

Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation **1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor ***1/2

Adam Cole vs Trevor Lee **1/2

ACH & AR Fox vs The Young Bucks ***1/2

*PWG World Championship*
Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs Roderick Strong ***

Rating: 6.75


----------



## Smithy

I think Untitled II might be the first PWG 2014 Show that I won't be buying. Should I change my mind?


----------



## sXeMope

Sounds like AIW is done after this weekend. Their Save Turners Hall campaign failed and they have no venue. Legit sad about this.


----------



## sharkboy22

Smithy said:


> I think Untitled II might be the first PWG 2014 Show that I won't be buying. Should I change my mind?


I haven't seen it but it looks like a good show. The main event has been done to death elsewhere but still it's a PWG atmosphere. Also, if you bought Sold Our Soul for Rock N Roll but won't buy this....shame on you.


----------



## sharkboy22




----------



## RKing85

anybody heard when any places black friday sales start? 

They usually start tuesday/wednesday on most sites most years if I recall correctly.


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> anybody heard when any places black friday sales start?
> 
> They usually start tuesday/wednesday on most sites most years if I recall correctly.


We haven't really heard anything about Black Friday sales yet. Just saw SMV tweet asking if people would prefer a Black Friday sale or a Cyber Monday sale, and Gabe said he has new DVDs ready to go for Black Friday but other than that there's nothing.


----------



## sharkboy22

I e-mailed Gabe and he said details of the Black Friday sale will be released this week. I actually called Highspots and the guy told that by Wednesday all details should be revealed.


----------



## bme

Watching the latest HoH show and seriously Matt Striker is awful.
Liked um during his WWE run, but it's as if very criticism i've heard about he's doing on this show.


----------



## DGenerationMC

bme said:


> Watching the latest HoH show and seriously Matt Striker is awful.
> Liked um during his WWE run, but it's as if very criticism i've heard about he's doing on this show.


Hmmm, I couldn't tell the difference.

Maybe he's been shitty all along................


----------



## bme

DGenerationMC said:


> Hmmm, I couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Maybe he's been shitty all along................


I mean he had his moments on commentary in WWE, but without Vince/Lawler in his ear it's so much worse. Twice he made mention of a wrestler possibly getting signed to a "major promotion". Uh Striker they're wrestling for HoH and you're commentating for HoH, how about you put this company over.


----------



## RKing85

on twitter highspots said it will be up late Wednesday/early Thursday.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

I never thought I'd mark out for DJ Hyde, but he just responded to my tweet I sent him, so here I am... marking out for THE DEEJ.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/537222781369589760
8*D


_(pls tell me I'm not the only one seeing the similarities :side_


----------



## Concrete

From good old 2CW.


----------



## Super Sonic

WWNLive is bringing back the King of Indies tournament as a way to honour the late Roland Alexander, which will be held as part of these shows on the 27th and 28th.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Concrete said:


> From good old 2CW.


:mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Striker's commentary is hit and miss for me. From what I've heard of him since he left WWE he's been somewhat disappointing. Vic is really hit and miss as well. They both have the ability to be good commentators but as I said in my review a few pages back, I feel like they don't fully do their research. I feel like Dreamer could put together a better commentary team for all the connections he has. 

---

From Gabe's Twitter



> We will have 6 new DGUSA/EVOLVE DVDs as part of the http://DGUSA.tv Black Friday Sale. Look for a WWN Ale rts soon with info



The wording of the tweet makes me hope it's 6 DGUSA and 6 EVOLVE but it's Gabe so it will likely be 6. Curious as to which ones they'll be though. 


Have any dirtsheets reported anything about Lucha Underground wanting exclusivity or some kind of higher commitment? It seems like the guys involved have been dropping their titles recently. I hope that doesn't mean Ricochet is losing his title match at PWG.


----------



## sharkboy22

I've yet to check out Lucha Underground. There's so much hype surrounding it. Didn't know guys like Ricochet was working there though. Might check it out then.


----------



## Even Flow

Concrete said:


> From good old 2CW.


BUCKS! :mark:


----------



## RKing85

I'll believe 6 new DG USA/EVOLVE dvd's when I actually see them.


----------



## Last Chancery

sXeMope said:


> Sounds like AIW is done after this weekend. Their Save Turners Hall campaign failed and they have no venue. Legit sad about this.


To be fair, that venue was only being used for them, and even then, nobody fucking showed up. It's not AIW's fault, they promote very well, but I don't know, there was something about them this year that screamed "flying too close to the sun." Those WrestleRager shows bombed hard and drew poorly, and a triple shot after Steen (one of their top draws) left? Writing was on the wall.


----------



## hanshanshans911

New stuff added to the 5 for 40 pwg sale. BOLA 2014, Untitled II en Sells Out Volume III.


----------



## Platt

Nice one just grabbed 2014 

2014 Battle of Los Angeles - Night One
2014 Battle of Los Angeles - Night Two
2014 Battle of Los Angeles - Night Three
Untitled II
Super Dragon Destruction

Came to $11 each inc shipping to the UK, great deal. Just leave me Eleven & Sold Our Soul For Rock n Roll to grab from Highspots or Gabe.


ROH sale starts at midnight 35% off DVDS, 20% off apparel. Plus an extra 15% for ringside members.


----------



## sharkboy22

I'll believe ONE new DGUSA/EVOLVE DVD when I see it.

I have no idea where to buy my PWG shit from now. All I really want from them is BOLA and Untitled II. Going by last year's discounts, that will probably come up to $45 with shipping from Highspots. That's the price of 5 DVDs with shipping from the PWG DVD sale. I can throw in the EL Generico or Super Dragon set. The problem is, I've heard so many mixed reviews on their shipping. I've NEVER had a problem with Highspots and my orders take no more than 2 days to ship.


----------



## Platt

So of the six 'new' releases 2 of them rereleases of old DVDS :fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22

Fucking Gabe :lmao

Not only are they old releases, some of them are pre-orders that don't ship till next month. 

I wonder what sort of financial position DGUSA/EVOLVE is in? I watched the Kevin Steen Show with the Young Bucks and they said that he pays via PayPal. What the actual fuck? Maybe he should try handing over production to another company or something. Did anyone see Evolve 33? The venue just screamed "We got a shitty cash flow problem"

On the bright side though, that $10 DVD sale is quite tempting. Anyone knows how long Gabe takes to ship his shit? Hopefully, not as long as he does to release them.


----------



## sharkboy22

Sweet Jesus,Highspots has 35% of ALL DVDS!!!!! 

25% off everything else. I'm gonna blow $100 easily on this.


----------



## Platt

Where did you see that? Nothing on their site.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DarloKid

is there custom charges involved with PWG direct tempted with their 5 for $40 sale


----------



## Platt

I see highspots have their sale up now. Going to spend so much much money.

RF have 35% off as well.

Only slight annoyance is both of them have excluded kayfabe commentaries stuff from the sales.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oh great, now I have to choose between PWG DVDs & ProWrestlingTees.


Just fucking great.


----------



## sharkboy22

Platt said:


> Where did you see that? Nothing on their site.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


http://www.highspots.com/BlackFriday.html

No official word yet but they've been tinkering with the site throughout the day, so I'm pretty sure that's it. Unfortunately, they took down the $5 PWG sale  I planned on throwing in a few DVDs from it along with my order but the smart sob's stopped it just in time.

EDIT: Pro Wrestling Tees has a sale too? Maybe it's time to get a Bullet Club tee.

EDIT 2: $29 for full print Bullet Club tee including shipping? Ok, yeah, I'm getting one.


----------



## DGenerationMC

sharkboy22 said:


> http://www.highspots.com/BlackFriday.html
> 
> No official word yet but they've been tinkering with the site throughout the day, so I'm pretty sure that's it. Unfortunately, they took down the $5 PWG sale  I planned on throwing in a few DVDs from it along with my order but the smart sob's stopped it just in time.
> 
> EDIT: Pro Wrestling Tees has a sale too? Maybe it's time to get a Bullet Club tee.


20% off starting today and ends on Dec. 1.


----------



## sXeMope

May grab some digital downloads from Highspots. DVD sale is tempting but the customs charges suck and I'm forcing myself to go digitally more often due to space restrictions.


SMV is having their typical sale on Thanksgiving Day and Cyber Monday.




> Any dvd/mp4 order $50 or more, save 25% off your order.
> 
> Our Thanksgiving Day sale will be from now until 10 am est 11/27.
> 
> Our Cyber Monday sale will be from 6am until 1pm est 12/1.


----------



## Platt

Meh no point getting anything from SMV will just wait for next months sale.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sXeMope

True, but it was worth posting for anyone who had a cart.



sharkboy22 said:


> I've yet to check out Lucha Underground. There's so much hype surrounding it. Didn't know guys like Ricochet was working there though. Might check it out then.


Ricochet is being groomed to be the face of the company it looks like. It's worth checking out. I'll put my reasoning for potential exclusivity in spoilers. 



Spoiler: Lucha Underground



Ricochet and Ivelisse are both involved in Lucha Underground, and recently lost their respective titles on WWN China shows. Matt Cross is involved as well and lost his SMASH Wrestling championship (And his 23-0 streak). Makes me wonder if Lucha Underground is wanting workers to make them a priority.


----------



## RKing85

Ugh. Highspots and their fucking shipping costs.


----------



## FITZ

CM Punk is this week's guest on the Art of Wrestling. Really helping Cabana out a lot I see as this has to end up being his most downloaded podcast ever.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TaylorFitz said:


> CM Punk is this week's guest on the Art of Wrestling. Really helping Cabana out a lot I see as this has to end up being his most downloaded podcast ever.


I hear Punk is gonna have a store on ProWrestlingTees later this week...........:dance


----------



## Platt

Just placed my Highspots & RF orders, thats my bank account empty for a while :$



Spoiler: HS



CALL 911 - The Best of Sick Nick Mondo
Team Sexy - Maria & Mike
Briscoe Brothers: A Complete Moron's Guide on How To Man Up
Versus Series - Davey Richards vs Kevin Steen
Kevin Steen Show with Gabe Sapolsky
Kevin Steen Show with Cliff Compton
Kevin Steen Show with The Young Bucks Vol 2
Diva Diaries With Jessicka Havok
Diva Diaries with Miss Rachel
Diva Diaries with Mercedes Martinez 
Diva Diaries with Missy Hyatt
Diva Diaries with Jazz
Diva Diaries with Stacy Carter
Old School With CW Anderson
Best Friends With Brian Meyers
Best Friends With Ricochet
Cliff Compton - Wake Up Time to Die w/Sex Ferguson
Catch Him if You Can - The Kenny Omega Interview
Breaking the Silence - The Michael Elgin Interview
PWG Sold Our Soul For Rock n Roll
PWG Eleven
NEW Under the Stars 3
PWWA Champions United
Joshi 4 Hope 5
Femmes Fatales XIII
Femmes Fatales XIV
Queens Of Combat 2
Shine 5
Shine 6





Spoiler: RF



HOH IV
HOH V
HOH VI
Backstage Pass with Chuck Taylor
Backstage Pass Mickie Knuckles
Backstage Pass at CZW Best of the Best 13
Backstage Pass TOD
AJ Styles 2014 Shoot
Curt Hawkins Shoot Interview
Eric Bischoff Shoot Interview
Teddy Long Shoot Interview
Adam Pearce Shoot Interview
Ricardo Shoot Interview
Alberto Shoot Interview
WSU Resurgence
FWE Refueled Night 1
FWE Refueled Night 2
FWE Womens Division
In The Ring With The Wolves


----------



## sharkboy22

Didn't know Highspots would have busted my ass with shipping on large orders so I had to dial back on my purchase. I got the following:

PWG BOLA Night 1
PWG BOLA Night 2
PWG BOLA Night 3
PWG Untitled II
NEW Autumn Ambush
Heroes of World Class Doc
Diva Diaries with Mia Yim

I paid $5 for shipping.I wanted to get a BOTB X and XI, the Kenny Omega shoot and Kurt Russelreunion as well but shipping would have been way too much. Iirc, it was more than $20. I'll get them some time next month. Sucks, they won't be at discounted prices but oh well.


----------



## FITZ

Shipping with Highspots is really weird sometimes. One year I made 2 seperate orders so I could get 2 packages shipped with Media Mail instead of 1 package.

RF Video has a 35% of sale for a lot of stuff, wondering if it will be different tomorrow since the sale ends at midnight.


----------



## Even Flow

Ordered a bunch of ECW DVD's from RF, and that's me nearly finished collecting the Hardcore TV's, then I can start collecting TNN DVD's. 

Also got HOH VI, ADR Shoot, Adam Pearce Shoot & Teddy Long Shoot.


----------



## RKing85

has anyone seen that 5 part Crockett Diaries series? Any good?


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

TaylorFitz said:


> CM Punk is this week's guest on the Art of Wrestling. Really helping Cabana out a lot I see as this has to end up being his most downloaded podcast ever.


I don't know about helping out. Well, maybe short term, yeah, but I wouldn't be surprised if WWE banned their wrestlers from doing interviews for his podcast in the future. I mean they did do the same with JR's podcast. And no WWE wrestlers = less downloads.


----------



## sXeMope

I haven't listened to the podcast but I don't see WWE doing anything. In any case, Colt will be fine. He's far from the typical struggling indy wrestler.



TaylorFitz said:


> Shipping with Highspots is really weird sometimes. One year I made 2 seperate orders so I could get 2 packages shipped with Media Mail instead of 1 package.
> 
> RF Video has a 35% of sale for a lot of stuff, wondering if it will be different tomorrow since the sale ends at midnight.


I think RF usually just changes the graphics and carries the sale over to Cyber Monday.


----------



## TJQ

Just ordered some DVDs through PWGs winter sale, thinking about ordering a few more since I got some extra $ to spend.


----------



## RKing85

RF video order:

Crockett Diaries with Cornette
Crockett Diaries with Dillon
Backstage Pass with Chuck Taylor
House of Hardcore 6
Bobby Heenan Shoot
Gene Okerlund Shoot


----------



## Platt

Dammit RF just released some new stuff.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ

Well I picked a few things up today. Got some really obscure stuff from RF Video because I'm curious what it's going to be like but I think it should be good. Bought "King of the Indies 2001" because I remember hearing about it before and the talent lineup looked cool. Also got a giant Necro Butcher best of because the Necro Butcher is fucking awesome.

And I ordered from ROH. Signed up for a ringside membership so I have that for a month and it saved me about $5 of the order total. I ended up getting the Summer of Punk, Austin Aries comp, Danielson Championship comp, Gold Rush (cost $2.50 with the sale they had), ROH vs. SCUM, and a couple of HDNet comps that cost me less than $5 each.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, I bought King of the Indies last year for the same reason on Black Friday weekend.

My copy, the last match was kind of glitchy in spots. Although to me it appeared to be a problem with the master copy, and not my copy.


----------



## FITZ

It's indy wrestling from 2001 so I'm not really going in with very high expectations for the video quality so I should be able to deal with whatever the problem is.


----------



## Platt

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22

Opened my e-mail this morning to see that RF Video got 5 new DVDs in stock and HOH VII was one of them. When I went to the site, it's a freaking pre-order. Damn, RF Video got me excited for nothing. On the bright side, Kelly Kelly interview doesn't look bad.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Samoa Joe vs CM Punk set is OUT OF STOCK :frustrate


----------



## FITZ

I tried to order the Danielson/Nigel set and it was out of stock as well. And they even had that listed under their compilations.


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone order the 10 loose DVD spindle that Highspots sells? I'm wondering what kind of stuff people are getting. I'm considering buying a few but I've already got a pretty big DVD collection and don't wanna waste money if what most are getting is stuff that's best use is a drink coaster. I know that's the risk that goes into buying these things but I've always had the suspicion that things like this are used to get rid of things they'd throw out otherwise.


----------



## Mattyb2266

sXeMope said:


> Anyone order the 10 loose DVD spindle that Highspots sells? I'm wondering what kind of stuff people are getting. I'm considering buying a few but I've already got a pretty big DVD collection and don't wanna waste money if what most are getting is stuff that's best use is a drink coaster. I know that's the risk that goes into buying these things but I've always had the suspicion that things like this are used to get rid of things they'd throw out otherwise.


I ordered one like 2 years ago, and got an ROH DVD, an ECW DVD, a PWG DVD, the new jack documentary, 2 shoot interviews, and a few other random shows that you would probably find on their $5 sales.


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> Anyone order the 10 loose DVD spindle that Highspots sells? I'm wondering what kind of stuff people are getting. I'm considering buying a few but I've already got a pretty big DVD collection and don't wanna waste money if what most are getting is stuff that's best use is a drink coaster. I know that's the risk that goes into buying these things but I've always had the suspicion that things like this are used to get rid of things they'd throw out otherwise.


Saw a vid on YT where a guy got ASW 2, Reason for the Season, some ROH show but the rest were crap. Also, they seem to enjoy giving away that New Jack doc.


----------



## santo

Watch "Wake Up, Time To Die" with Cliff Compton and "Sex Ferguson". I would love to see the Sex Ferguson gimmick get more bookings. I really wonder where Highspots goes with this series.


----------



## Last Chancery

Platt said:


> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Matt and Ethan! My dudes!:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## The Black Mirror

*Premiere Wrestling Xperience: What Doesn't Kill You Makes You Stronger IV
Sunday, November 30, 2014 at 5:00 P.M.
Ziggy's - Winston-Salem, North Carolina








*​*

This event will be available via iPPV at HighSpots.tv.

The announced card:

"Cauliflower" Chase Brown vs. "Bad Luck" Mickey Gambino
Singles Match

"Do or Die" Chip Day vs. Moose Ojinnaka
Singles Match

The Bravado Brothers (Harlem Bravado and Lancelot Bravado) vs. World's Cutest tag Team (Candice LeRae and Joey Ryan)
Intergender Tag Team Match

"The 5-Star King" Anthony Henry w/ Amber vs. "The Southern Savior" John Skyler
"Indecent Proposal" Match
(if Anthony Henry wins, John Skyler leaves PWX
if John Skyler wins, he gets the services of Anthony Henry's valet, Amber)

"The Son of the South" Billy Brash (c) vs. "The Black Cloud" Joe Black
Singles Match for the PWX Innovative Television Championship

Country Jacked (Adam Page and Corey Hollis) (c) vs. The Worst Case Scenario (Ethan Case and Elijah Evans IV) w/ The Tommy Thomas
Tag Team Match for the PWX Tag Team Championship

"The Midnight Son" Caleb Konley vs. Drew Galloway (f/k/a Drew McIntyre in WWE)
Singles Match - Main Event

Also scheduled to appear:

Magnus (former TNA World Heavyweight Champion)
"The Head Honcho" Trevor Lee
Tessa Blanchard (who will hand-pick her opponent)
"The Party Manimal" Zane Riley
Lance Lude
"Mr. Elite" Drew Myers
Jaxson James

Cedric Alexander is the current PWX Heavyweight Champion and is usually at their monthly shows. I'm surprised that he has not been announced for this show. I suppose he could have wanted the holiday weekend off, but I would not be surprised to see him added during the show on Sunday. Magnus' appearance cannot be on the iPPV since he is a contracted TNA Star. I can foresee Magnus challenging Cedric for the PWX Heavyweight Championship after the iPPV goes off the air.

I will be at this show, along with the Queens of Combat 3 event immediately before the PWX show. I can't wait!*


----------



## FITZ

It's really cool that you get that quality of a show so close locally. 



*ROH Showdown in the Sun Day 1*

Well here’s the show that I purposely skipped going to when I decided not to go to the ROH shows on WM 28 weekend. Let’s see if I missed anything good.


_Proving Grounds Match:_
*Shane Haste & Mikey Nichols vs. The Briscoe Brothers* 

Haste and Nichols won some type of tournament to get this match. They were pretty unknown going in and they got the shit kicked out of them to start things out. They survived the initial burst of offense from the Briscoes and were able to take control of the match. I thought they were pretty good, they isolated a Briscoe when they were in control and made a lot of quick tags. Nothing too amazing but they were a solid team. The hot tag was made and things went crazy for a bit and there was even a brief period of time when it looked like Haste and Nichols had a chance to win. They obviously didn’t but I was happy that I thought for a little bit that they had a chance. Pretty cool match because you were never sure what you were going to get because it was reasonable to think that the Briscoes could have just squashed them and there was even a chance that Haste and Nichols would have lasted 20 minutes and earned a title shot that way. Good stuff.
***¾ *


*Adam Pearce vs. Adam Cole* 

Decent enough match I guess. We were told that they had a match the previous night that Pearce won with a pile driver. Pearce plays old school heel here and controls a lot of the match against the young, up and coming face. The dynamic worked and they had a solid match for a little while. I liked the ending as Pearce went for a piledriver (which we were told is banned on ROH) and the ref stopped him which allowed Cole to get the win. Nothing amazing but everything was solid and it’s good to be reminded that Cole can play the traditional babyface pretty well.
****


_Tornado Tag:_
*The Young Bucks vs. The All Night Express *

Pretty cool match and it was worked much smarter than I would have expected. Both teams had a pretty clear strategy of divide and conquer as both teams tried to get one guy out of the ring so they could be with the other guy in a 2-on-1 situation. Aside from being smartly worked there were a lot of cool moves and it went at a great pace. The Bucks were playing the heels but they weren’t quite in PWG heel mode which was a shame. I would have also loved to see the match get some more time. But I enjoyed the match and was left wanting more. Considering there is a rematch that takes place the next day that’s certainly a good thing. 
****¼ *


_Television Championship Match:_
*Jay Lethal(c) vs. Kyle O’Reilly *

Everything I dislike about indy wrestling, OK almost everything because the match was under 15 minutes long. Things started fun enough where they chain wrestled, fought on the stage, and did a couple of cool things. But it never really moved on from there and there was no dynamic between the two at all. I’m assuming I didn’t miss anything but there were periods of time where I fell asleep watching this so maybe it was better than I’m making it out to be. Lethal continues to be a guy that doesn’t impress me ever. Was he any better before he went to TNA for all that time?
**½* 


*Caprice Coleman and Cedric Alexander vs. Wrestling’s Greatest Tag Team *

This didn’t do much for me. Haas and Benjamin get heat and they really did a good job at coming across as assholes during the match. They dominated most of the match. The problem was that they didn’t generate any heat. They isolated Coleman for a long time and when he made the tag there was a lukewarm reaction and that’s being generous. After a while they got some momentum and the crowd was finally into the match, then there was a botch and they lost it all. Benjamin ended the match when he jumped from the mat to the top rope and hit a suplex. It was a cool move but it didn’t make up for the very unimpressive match.
**¾ *


*Lance Storm vs. Mike Bennett w/Maria *

Pretty cool match. Storm take Bennett to school early on and just comes across as a master in the ring. Every trick that Bennett has the veteran Storm has something to counter with. One of my favorite moments was when Bennett tried to use Maria as a shield. Every single face ever just stands there and gets hit by the heel. Storm just rolled back in the ring. Bennett eventually takes control and the match started to lag for a little bit. I won’t complain too much because it was Bennett trying to beat Storm at what Storm does best. They slowly work things to a more back and forth pace with things very slowly progressing. It was a cool moment when Storm locked in the half crab because at that moment the crowd just came alive. Kind of cool when a crowd doesn’t appear to be into a match and in an instant you realize that the guys in the ring have them. Exciting finishing stretch as well. Really good match and I have to say that I was impressed by both Bennett and Storm. Not your typical indy style match but that certainly wasn’t a bad thing here.
****½* 


_Last Man Standing Match:_
*Kevin Steen vs. El Generico* 

There is just that electric feeling when these two are in the ring with each other. This was just another to add to the list of classic matches that they’ve had with each other. You got that initial sense of hatred to start the match out and then they just took us on a rollercoaster ride. You were just never sure when the match was actually going to finish because there were just so many instances where it seemed both guys were close to win. One second El Generico is playing the amazing underdog taking a beating and the next minute he’s close to pulling off the near impossible win. Everything escalated towards the finish, from the sense of urgency with Generico, to the brutal spots in the match. Generico might be the best babyface that I’ve ever seen and he’s even better with Steen. He always makes you want to cheer for him but he never really makes me feel like he hates his opponent unless he’s in the ring with Steen. Despite the fact that he’s wearing a mask he conveys it so well against Steen. I just hope that these two get the chance to do this on an even bigger stage. While the match here doesn’t get close to their upper echelon of matches together it’s not that far behind. I almost feel bad about my rating and if it were any 2 other guys I think it would be higher. But the fact remains that I’ve seen these two wrestle many times and it isn’t on the same level as their classics. So this just a borderline classic… 
*****¼*


_Elimination Match for the ROH Championship:_
*Davey Richards(c) vs. Eddie Edwards vs. Roderick Strong w/Truth Martini* 

It’s like a PWG match that I normally wouldn’t like very much but without the awesome commentary that makes me laugh or the PWG crowd. I can safely say that the first 30 seconds were the best part of the match. Strong knew he was in the ring with the American Wolves and he went to the offensive right away attacking them both. From there the match went completely downhill and ended up being 20 minutes of mindless spots. Just to be clear this was an elimination match. STOP BREAKING UP SUBMISSIONS! At one point Davey and Eddie seemed to come to an agreement to work together. It didn’t work and they missed their first move. Less than a minute later Davey has a submission locked in and Eddie is kicking him to get him to break the hold and Davey refuses to break the hold for the first 3 kicks. What’s the fucking point of that? They just agreed to work together. And it just kept happening over and over. Strong locks in the Stronghold, Davey breaks it up just because. So you had total stupidity, lots of thigh slapping, and spots. 
***​
Interesting show because it has the stuff that I miss about ROH and the stuff that I hate. Lethal/O’Reilly and the main event were just the worst things about wrestling. But I did like the fact that the undercard was quick and fun without getting anywhere close to overkill. Steen and Generico were also amazing.


----------



## RKing85

though I was alone on my Jay Lethal dislike. It's weird cause their is not one thing that I can place my finger on and say, "I hate him because of this". It's just a whole bunch of little things. Just can never get into his matches.


----------



## Super Sonic

I don't regret skipping that for the DGUSA show with the killer Tozawa vs. Mochizuki and Ki vs. PAC matches at all. Had ROH put Steen vs. Generico on Day 2 I'd have attended that event.

I'm really discouraged from the shipping and handling prices that these companies are charging across the board, from major global brands to independent niche companies, especially because these companies will charge like $10 to ship a couple DVDs, when the actual shipping envelope used is less than $2 and the shipping cost is only a few dollars.


----------



## Concrete

Cedric Alexander is over at PCW for their ROH/PCW joint shows. And Magnus will probably be on iPPV.


----------



## The Black Mirror

Concrete said:


> Cedric Alexander is over at PCW for their ROH/PCW joint shows. And Magnus will probably be on iPPV.


*I found out that Cedric was overseas shortly after I posted that last night. It's going to be weird not to have him on the show, though. He's been at every single one that I have attended.*


----------



## Platt

Highspots are doing a Diva Diaries with Candice 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ

RKing85 said:


> though I was alone on my Jay Lethal dislike. It's weird cause their is not one thing that I can place my finger on and say, "I hate him because of this". It's just a whole bunch of little things. Just can never get into his matches.


I don't watch the current ROH stuff at all but I have seen a couple of his matches and I've seen what he's done in PWG. His matches are mindless. Reminds me a lot of Elgin in that respect. I think he had a good one with El Generico but that's El Generico.



Super Sonic said:


> I don't regret skipping that for the DGUSA show with the killer Tozawa vs. Mochizuki and Ki vs. PAC matches at all. Had ROH put Steen vs. Generico on Day 2 I'd have attended that event.
> 
> I'm really discouraged from the shipping and handling prices that these companies are charging across the board, from major global brands to independent niche companies, especially because these companies will charge like $10 to ship a couple DVDs, when the actual shipping envelope used is less than $2 and the shipping cost is only a few dollars.


Both DGUSA shows that weekend were both really good I thought. I'm glad I went to both and really happy that I went to the Saturday one because $5 Wrestling after the DGUSA show was really cool. You can say what you want about the shows that Gabe books but he usually delivers for Wrestlemania weekend at least.


----------



## RKing85

was really disapointed with the $5 Wrestling show this past year in New Orleans. Different format this year and it didn't work nearly as well IMO.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah I agree that the different format didn't work as well. It's much funnier when they are talking over full length matches. New Orleans felt like I was watching Botchamania with Cabana and Marty doing commentary, which was funny but not what I really want to see out of $5 Wrestling. That being said the Freight Train/Corino match was absolutely hilarious. I just remember laughing when Cabana said that Freight Train just pinned former ECW Champion Steve Corino.


----------



## sXeMope

Black Friday haul. Really small compared to last year. 

AIW Girls Night Out 13
AIW Girls Night Out 14
C*4 Crossing The Line: Se7en
BATTLEWAR 16
BATTLEWAR 17
BATTLEWAR 20
IWS Freedom To Fight 2005
IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2006
WiF! Young Lions Cup IX Night 2

DGUSA Mercury Rising 2013
EVOLVE 31
EVOLVE 32
EVOLVE 33

May make a Highspots order to pick up some stuff but I'm not sure. Spent most of the money I allowed myself to spend on power tools, clothes and stuff for my PS4.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## RKing85

I scaled way back on Black Friday too this year. Part of me is disapointed with myself, but I suppose it's probably for the best. Didn't do a highspots or a roh order this year. Or a wweshop one either, although I wasn't really planning on it unless something really good was there.

Had a shitty day at work today. Just rewatched Omega/ACH from BOLA. I know have to consider today a good day in my life.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Summer Heat Tour Show #2
(August 9, 2014)*

Tommaso Ciampa vs Rocky Romero **1/4

ROH World TV Championship
Jay Lethal (c) vs ACH ***1/2

War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe) vs The Briscoes **

RD Evans & Moose vs The Decade (Adam Page & Tadarius Thomas) *

ROH World Championship
Michael Elgin (c) vs Cedric Alexander **3/4

The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs) vs Caprice Coleman & Takaaki Watanabe *1/4

Silas Young vs Brian Kendrick ***

Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian vs The Young Bucks ***1/4

Overall Rating: 5.25


*ROH Field of Honor
(August 15, 2014)*

ROH World TV Championship - Steel Cage Match
Jay Lethal (c) vs Matt Taven ***1/4

Takaaki Watanabe vs Mark Briscoe **

Brutal Burgers (Bob Evans & Cheeseburger) vs RD Evans & Moose 3/4*

Rocky Romero vs Michael Bennett **

The Decade (BJ Whitmer, Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) vs Will Ferrara, Ken Phoenix & Johnny Knockout 1/2*

Silas Young vs Tommaso Ciampa **3/4

Cedric Alexander vs ACH *1/2

ROH World Tag Team Championship
reDRagon (Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish) (c) vs Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian **

ROH World Championship
Michael Elgin (c) vs Jay Briscoe vs AJ Styles vs Adam Cole ***1/4

Overall Rating: 4.75


*ROH Death Before Dishonor XII Night 1
(August 22, 2014)*

The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) vs The Kingdom (Adam Cole & Michael Bennett) **

Tadarius Thomas vs Adam Pearce DUD

Jimmy Jacobs vs Tommaso Ciampa *

Kyle O'Reilly vs AJ Styles ***1/2

6-Way Match
BJ Whitmer vs Adam Page vs Cedric Alexander vs Bobby Fish vs ACH vs Jay Lethal **

Roderick Strong vs Hanson **1/4

The Young Bucks vs The Briscoes ***1/2

ROH World Championship
Michael Elgin (c) vs Silas Young ***

Overall Rating: 6.0


*ROH Death Before Dishonor XII Night 2
(August 23, 2014)*

The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) vs Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens **3/4

ROH World TV Championship
Jay Lethal (c) vs Caprice Coleman *1/2

ACH vs BJ Whitmer vs Michael Bennett vs Silas Young **

Adam Cole vs Hanson **1/2

ROH World Championship
Michael Elgin (c) vs Tommaso Ciampa ***1/4

Adam Pearce vs Adam Page 1/2*

AJ Styles vs Cedric Alexander **3/4

Elimination Match
The Young Bucks & reDRagon vs The Addiction & The Briscoes ***

Overall Rating: 6.0


*ROH All-Star Extravaganza IV 
(September 6, 2014)
*
Hanson vs Mark Briscoe **1/4

Josh Alexander & Ethan Gabriel Owens vs The Decade (Adam Page & BJ Whitmer) vs Caprice Coleman & Watanabe vs RD Evans & Moose **1/2

The Addiction (Christoper Daniels & Kazarian) vs The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & Roderick Strong) *

AJ Styles vs Adam Cole ***1/2

ROH World TV Championship
Jay Lethal (c) vs Cedric Alexander ***

ROH World Championship
Michael Elgin (c) vs Jay Briscoe **1/2

ROH World Tag Team Championship - 2 out of 3 Falls Match
reDRagon (c) vs The Young Bucks ***1/2

Overall Rating: 7.0


*ROH Michael Bennett's Bachelor Party
(October 9, 2014)*

Jay Lethal & Truth Martini vs reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) **

Heather Patera, Veda Scott & Leah Von Dutch vs Taeler Hendrix, Scarlett Bordeaux & Crazy Mary Dobson *1/4

Loser Doesn't get to Drink the Whole Night
Roderick Strong vs Mark Briscoe *1/2

Cheeseburger vs Tommaso Ciampa N/R

Tommaso Ciampa vs Delirious *1/4

Cedric Alexander vs ACH **3/4

Jay Briscoe vs Rhino N/R

Jay Briscoe, Mark Briscoe & Rhino vs The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Michael Bennett & Matt Taven) **

Overall Rating: 3.5


*ROH Champions vs All Stars
(October 11, 2014)*

Will Ferrara vs BJ Whitmer *1/2

Owen Travers vs Tadarius Thomas **

Cedric Alexander vs Christopher Daniels ***1/4

Jimmy Jacobs vs Frankie Kazarian **1/4

The Romantic Touch vs Matt Taven *1/2

Elimination Match
Champions (Jay Briscoe, Jay Lethal, Kyle O'Reilly & Bobby Fish) vs All Stars (ACH, Roderick Strong, Tommaso Ciampa & Adam Cole) ***1/2

Overall Rating: 6.0


----------



## Groovemachine

PWG Untitled II

*Biff Busick vs Tomasso Ciampa - ***1/2*
~ Took me totally by surprise, this was pretty great. You'd maybe expect that from Busick, but it was Ciampa who really held his own here and showed a terrific level of intensity and aggression.

*Cedric Alexander vs Bobby Fish - **3/4*
~ Moments of good stuff but overall it wasn't very coherent.

*Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation - ***1/4*
~ Good fun seeing two big guys being so agile, but there was a fair bit of no-selling. Glad Cage is OK after that nasty slip on the ropes!

*World's Cutest Tag Team vs Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor - ***1/2*
~ Highly enjoyable stuff here. Early exchange between Candice and Gargano was awesome. And Candice having her legs swept out on the ropes, only to bounce back up and stand on them again looked amazing.

*Adam Cole vs Trevor Lee - ***1/2*
~ Again, this was a ton of fun, helped along by Cole being a wonderful prick as usual. Another good outing for Lee.

*The Young Bucks vs AR Fox & ACH - ****
~ I feel we've very much seen this sort of match before, but it never fails to entertain at least.

*Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong - **3/4*
~ I enjoyed the early exchanges but then it descended into a bit of a no-selling strike fest. Awful spot where Kyle takes a knockout blow and falls into the ropes to do the rebound lariat, but Strong charges and hits the Sick Kick, sending Kyle back into the ropes only for him to come back with the rebound lariat again and hits it this time and then CARRIES ON AS IF NOTHING HAS HAPPENED. Tedious. Strong being a dick post-match was great though.


So there's nothing outstanding on offer here but I thoroughly enjoyed 4 of the matches and I don't really see why everyone was so down about the show. I guess after the highs of BOLA it would have been nice if PWG could have kept that momentum going, but post-BOLA shows usually suffer a bit of a slump so perhaps it's to be expected.


----------



## Flux

Ciampa/Busick was fucking minus 212 stars, IMO TBH IMO. Horrific.


----------



## sXeMope

If anyone hasn't noticed, Highspots has extended their 35% off digital sale for another week. May pick a few things up later in the week.


Beyond Wrestling has a pre-order deal for the VODs for their TFT 3 weekend shows. All 4 shows for $25. Heard great things about the shows so I went ahead and ordered them. Worth noting though that it's "raw footage" (Wrestler commentary, only hard camera).

http://lookmanofans.com/store/deals/


----------



## Platt

Just got an email to say my PWG DVDS arrived at home. After a bad experience last time I can't fault them at all this time, exactly 7 days from ordering to them arriving in the UK.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

Think it took about a week last time I did a direct PWG order.


----------



## The Black Mirror

Platt said:


> Highspots are doing a Diva Diaries with Candice
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*I'm looking forward to this. Candice was really nice at Queens of Combat and PWX ton Sunday.*


----------



## Super Sonic

Meltzer:



> The World Wrestling Network looks to have put itself in a position to become a far higher profile option for talent.
> 
> The company announced a five-year deal with Great Wall International Sports Management and Transition Services, Inc., to bring live events into China, Hong Kong, Macao and Taiwan.
> 
> The agreement is for multiple tours per year. The most recent tour drew crowds of 1,500 to 2,500 in smaller venues, and more than 10,000 fans for the major show on 11/16 in Beijing, which also had millions more watching the final show when it aired on local television.
> 
> The success of the first tour was clearly as a novelty entertainment sport product as only a small percentage of that audience had any idea of what pro wrestling was. Some fans enjoyed it and others didn’t, but the first tour success doesn’t guarantee staying power.
> 
> However, they are the first into a market that everyone, from WWE to UFC, has been trying hard, and thus far unsuccessfully, to crack. If the television connects with people, given the huge population in so many of the cities, this could become one of the stronger promotions in the world, although there is an inevitability than if it is successful, and wrestling becomes a proven success with legs in the market, that all the major groups, including both WWE and New Japan, will attempt to make similar deals with local companies and get into the market.


----------



## FITZ

How the fuck was Gabe the one to break into China?

Good for him.


----------



## Super Sonic

Sal, not Gabe.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

New Candice & Joey show :benson


----------



## RKing85

same for me platt.

The previous two times I had ordered from PWG, it had taken forever for my dvd's to arrive. But when I ordered from them in November, they got to me in 9 days. Was really impressed this year by them.


----------



## Smithy

Ethan Page vs Eddie Kingston at the latest AiW show is one of the matches that I have been greatly looking forward too


----------



## SHIRLEY

Super Sonic said:


> Sal, not Gabe.


Dragon Gate, not Sal.


----------



## SHIRLEY

Super Sonic said:


> Sal, not Gabe.


Dragon Gate, not Sal.


----------



## sXeMope

It'll be interesting to see how they do in China. I know they drew 10k there but I also heard that they didn't seem to know much about the product. Makes me wonder if they'd get the same attendence if they ran on a semi-regular basis. I could be wrong but I'm looking at it similar to how I look at a promotion booking a WWE Legend. They'll draw big the first couple of times but crowds will start to dwindle over time.


----------



## FITZ

Maybe, but if the crowds legitimately like their shows then they should be able to draw well. And the 10,000+ crowd was in Beijing wasn't it? If it was there or in some other big city they should be able to get a steady flow of people that have no idea what they're in for a while anyway. 

They just need to really pay attention to what those crowds like so they know how to keep them coming back.


----------



## Last Chancery

Smithy said:


> Ethan Page vs Eddie Kingston at the latest AiW show is one of the matches that I have been greatly looking forward too


This. They turned it up that night, from all accounts. Too bad the next night's show for Page, a Wolves/Mafia match, went about 10 minutes and was incredibly disappointing for a main event -- especially after Kingston and Big Keith Walker stole the show immediately beforehand. Kingston has seemingly found his groove. Go out of your way to see that match from AAW.


----------



## sharkboy22

What are the names of those AIW shows? AIW as a whole does nothing for me, but if a match has hype I check it out.

Also, has anyone seen Bucks/Juicy Product from Americanrana this year? Is it good?


----------



## KingCrash

Just looked at SMV and Page/Kingston is from the latest show Hell on Earth X, Kingston/Walker (which sounds brutal in a good way) is from AAW's Windy City Classic X. Going to grab them both in a week to check them out. 


On the fence about ordering Tomorrow Never Dies tomorrow. Throwbacks/Devastation Corp. will be the best match on the show and Jacobs/Kingston will be entertaining, but the Flood/Chikara matches have been meh and the main only interest me if Icarus gets hit with the deathmove.


----------



## Even Flow

Holy Shit! My RF Black Friday order finally got shipped today.

Eagerly awaiting the day it arrives, so I can watch the Del Rio shoot.


----------



## sXeMope

I've heard a lot of good things about that AIW show. I can't wait to finally see it. Their next show should be good as well. The Beaver Boys are making their debut (Against Cheech and Colin Delaney) and they've booked both Sabin and Shelley. Hoping they're finally the ones to pull the trigger on MCMG reunion.


----------



## Raindust

*









CD 1

Kevin Steen vs. B-Boy (Do or Die IV 2005) ***
Kevin Steen vs. El Generico (The Homecoming 2005) *** 1/4
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Briscoes (Fifth Year Festival 2007) *** 3/4
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Jay Briscoe & Erick Stevens (Fighting Spirit 2007) *** 3/4
Kevin Steen vs. Mark Briscoe (A Fight at the Roxbury 2007) *** 1/4
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Mike Quackenbush & Jigsaw (Domination 2007) *** 3/4
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Briscoes (Death Before Dishonor V 2007) *** 3/4
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Briscoes (Caged Rage 2007) *** 1/2
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Briscoes (Man Up 2007) **** 1/4
Kevin Steen vs. Takeshi Morishima (Honor Nation 2007) *** 3/4


CD 2

Kevin Steen vs. Necro Butcher (Proving Ground 2008) *** 1/2
Kevin Steen vs. Bryan Danielson (Eye of the Storm 2008) ***
Kevin Steen vs. Go Shiozaki (Eye Of The Storm 2008) *** 1/2
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Naruki Doi & Masato Yoshino (Dragon Gate Challenge 2008) *** 3/4
Kevin Steen vs. Nigel McGuinness (Injustice 2008) *** 3/4
Kevin Steen vs. Nigel McGuinness (Northern Navigation 2008) ****
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Motor City Machine Guns (Death Before Dishonor VI 2008) *** 3/4
Kevin Steen vs. Jigsaw (Age Of Insanity 2008) **
Kevin Steen vs. Kenny King (Night Of The Butcher II 2008) ** 1/4
Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs (Driven 2008) ****​*



Great DVD.


----------



## FITZ

Got my ROH order in today. Put Best of ROH on HDNet Volume 9 and it doesn't play. Gave the disc to my brother and it would play on his lap top either.


----------



## heyman deciple

With the 30 % off sale over at rfvideo I just bought House Of Hardcore 4 , 5, 6, and 7. My birthday falls the day before Christmas it was a little present to myself.

I bought 1, 2, and 3 last year and really enjoyed those shows save for the Morrison-Scorpio match that I thought sucked, any way anyone with any thoughts on the house of hardcore shows?


----------



## sXeMope

I watched HOH4 a few nights ago. It was really hit and miss. It picks up after the Battle Royal but overall it's nothing to write home about. I watched HOH7 on iPPV and I have to say it was a fantastic show.

--

I finished watching Beyond Wrestling's TFT 3:16 Block A and have to say it was a really fun show. I'll put my thoughts in spoilers to avoid ruining for anyone planning to watch.



Spoiler: TFT3:16 Block A



Ninjas With Altitude killed it in both of their matches. They were really impressive in their first match and their match with EYFBO was easily match of the night. Busick/Gulak vs. Brutal Burgers was really good as well. Some great old school grappling exchanges.



I also watched the first match from Alive and Kicking. It was a 4 way tag match with EYFBO, Osirian Portal, M1nute Men and The Batiri. Great match. I like all 4 teams to some degree and they went all out. Really looking forward to watching the rest later.

Also, the Eddie Edwards/Silver Ant match that was supposed to be for the live crowd only is included in the footage of TFT3. Not sure if that'll be fixed later or if they got the OK from TNA.



Hey Santa It Wasn't My Fault! said:


> Got my ROH order in today. Put Best of ROH on HDNet Volume 9 and it doesn't play. Gave the disc to my brother and it would play on his lap top either.


Have you tried emailing them about it? Perhaps they can replace it. Usually when I get a bad disc I try to save myself and the company time by just ripping the ISO from the disc and re-burning on a DVD-R but I think ROH uses DVD-9 so that may not be possible. You would still be able to watch on your PC though.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah the disc drive on my laptop doesn't work. It's not the DVD. And I think my brother is just an idiot and he's had his computer for like 2 years and never tried to play a DVD on it before.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Hey Santa It Wasn't My Fault! said:


> Yeah the disc drive on my laptop doesn't work. It's not the DVD. And I think my brother is just an idiot and he's had his computer for like 2 years and never tried to play a DVD on it before.


I once got a disc from ROH that didn't play properly. I called their customer service line; they replaced it with no problem


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Survival of the Fittest 2014 Night 1
(November 7, 2014)*

Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match
Will Ferrara vs Tommaso Ciampa **1/2

Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match
Roderick Strong vs Tadarius Thomas **

Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match
Adam Page vs Cedric Alexander ***

Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match
Delirious vs Adam Cole ***1/2

Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match
Jay Lethal vs Hanson ***

The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs) vs The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) **

Survival of the Fittest Qualifying Match
Matt Sydal vs ACH ***

No Disqualification Match
The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) vs The Kingdom (Michael Bennett & Matt Taven) **3/4

Overall Rating: 7.0


*ROH Survival of the Fittest 2014 Night 2
(November 8, 2014)
*


Spoiler: Contains Night 1 Spoilers



*ROH World TV Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Cedric Alexander **1/4

Moose & RD Evans vs The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Jimmy Jacobs) *1/4

Will Ferrara vs Michael Bennett **

Matt Taven vs ACH **1/2

Tadarius Thomas vs The Romantic Touch 1/2*

The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) vs The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) ***1/4

Survival of the Fittest Finals - 6 Way Elimination Match
Adam Page vs Hanson vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Roderick Strong vs Adam Cole vs Matt Sydal ***

Overall Rating: 5.0


----------



## Platt




----------



## sharkboy22

Highspots is doing a 35% off sale for CZW DVDs. Gonna pick up a few BOTB shows.


----------



## FITZ

Got my Black Friday from RF video today. 

I really wish I didn't order all of these DVDs in the middle of finals because I really want to watch them but I just can't spend the time doing it. Not having a functional DVD drive doesn't help things either.


----------



## Platt

Mine hasn't even shipped yet 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

Mine has


----------



## RKing85

my rf shipped on Friday. Who knows when it will actually get here though. Those border agents love to be a pain in the ass.


----------



## smitlick

RKing85 said:


> my rf shipped on Friday. Who knows when it will actually get here though. Those border agents love to be a pain in the ass.


They Probably watch the DVDs first


----------



## sharkboy22

Just got back from picking up my Highspots order :mark:

Gonna start watching BOLA tonight. Really regretted not doing an unboxing video though  For anyone that doesn't know, there is a contest right now. Record an unboxing of your Black Friday shit and you can get a $100 gift card.


----------



## Concrete

If anyone is interested 2CW just put up most of their shows from 2014 up on SMV. DVD, MP4 and VOD. I have seen most of them so if you are interested in looking for some suggestions just let me know. 

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/digital/2cw-mp4


----------



## smitlick

Oh thank the lord. I've got a massive list of 2CW to buy but I won't buy from there store as it takes about 4 months for postage.


----------



## sharkboy22

So, after Black Friday, I'm really tight on my spending for a couple weeks. Highspots has a sale on CZW and I can only pick up two. I'm really interested in getting BOTB X and XI. Are they good shows? Or should I just save my money till after Christmas sale?

EDIT: What the fuck? No media mail shipping for 2 DVDs? Fuck this shit. Hopefully, RF Video does something for Christmas cause I have to get HOH VII as well. Might as well just pick everything up from there.

EDIT 2: (Not) surprisingly, the option only shows up as unavailable when checking out CZW DVDs. :lmao fucking Highspots. Sale my ass. They're more than making it up with shipping costs. To think I held them in such high regard before.


----------



## RKing85

My rf video showed up today. Rechecked and it got shipped out on last Thursday. That might be a world record for wrestling merchandise. From Pennsylvania to Saskatchewan in less than a week. 

I know everyone always bitches about postal services, but they deserve credit when it's due. Good on you USPS and Canada Post.


----------



## Platt

Both my RF orders just shipped  

My Highspots should be here Friday  once I find out how much customs is due 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ

My RF video came in a couple of days ago. Watching Disc 1 of 8 in the Ultimate Necro Butcher Collection right now. Needless to say it's been pretty fucking absurd.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Both my RF orders just shipped
> 
> My Highspots should be here Friday  once I find out how much customs is due
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Congrats on your RF order getting dispatched. Shame it took 5 days after mine was shipped 

I wish Highspots would do sales for the UK store, then maybe i'd place an order with them again.


----------



## sXeMope

I got my SMV order in the mail today. As well as some Blu-Rays I ordered from RudoReels.


----------



## sharkboy22

Just e-mailed Highspots and it turns out the DVDs were not labelled as media mail enabled. So now that problem is taken care of and I'm getting BOTB 10 and 11.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Super Sonic

KEVIN STEEN: THANKS STEEN THANKS (3 DISC DVD)

Ring of Honor presents Thanks Steen Thanks, an in-depth look at the most controversial performer in Ring of Honor history, Kevin Steen.

This 3 disc set features 21 classic matches from 2013 through his farewell match with Ring of Honor in July of 2014.

Featuring matches from his legendary ROH World Title reign, with defenses against such stars as Roderick Strong, Jay Lethal and Mark Briscoe.

You will also see him restore honor in Steel Cage Warfare as he teams with Team ROH to take out Team SCUM!

Known as one of the most intense and violent wrestlers ever seen in ROH, see him push the limits of pain tolerance in a Stretcher Match, A Non Sanctioned Street Fight, a No DQ contest just to name a few.

Other exciting match ups included are The Young Bucks & Kevin Steen taking on Michael Elgin & The Briscoe Brothers. See him take on New Japan Pro Wrestling superstar Shinsuke Nakamura!

This set is capped off by the full un-cut version of Kevin Steen’s emotional last match in Ring of Honor against the legendary Steve Corino and never before seen post match interview.

Disc 1:
Kevin Steen/Jimmy Jacobs/Steve Corino vs Michael Elgin/Adam Cole/Davey Richards (Honor vs Evil 2/16/13)
ROH World Championship- Kevin Steen vs Jay Lethal (11th Anniversary 3/2/13)
ROH World Championship- Kevin Steen vs Mark Briscoe (WAR 3/30/13)
ROH World Championship- Kevin Steen vs Jay Briscoe (Supercard of Honor VII 4/5/13)
SCUM Turns on Kevin Steen (ROH TV 4/20/13)
No Disqualification- Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs (Relentless 5/18/13)
Empty Arena Match- Kevin Steen vs Cliff Compton (Live and Let Die 6/8/13)

Disc 2:
Steel Cage Warfare- ROH vs SCUM (7/23/13)
Kevin Steen vs Silas Young (Reclamation Night 1 7/12/13)
World Title Tournament- Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong (Manhattan Mayhem V 8/17/13)
Kevin Steen vs Michael Bennett w/ Maria Kanellis (Glory By Honor XII 10/26/13)
Stretcher Match- Kevin Steen vs Michael Bennett w/ Maria Kanellis (Final Battle 12/14/13)
Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero (ROH TV 1/4/14)
Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly (Wrestling's Finest 1/23/14)
Street Fight- Kevin Steen vs Cliff Compton (12th Anniversary 2/21/14)

Disc 3:
Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Michael Elgin & The Briscoes (Raising the Bar Night 1 3/7/14)
ROH World Championship- Adam Cole vs Kevin Steen (Global Wars 5/10/14)
Kevin Steen vs Shinsuke Nakamura (War of the Worlds 5/17/14)
Kevin Steen vs Tommaso Ciampa (Aftershock 7/12/14)
No DQ- Kevin Steen vs Silas Young (Summer Heat Tour 7/18/14)
Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino (ROH TV 7/19/14) (1st Time Ever: Full & Uncut)


----------



## Platt

Even Flow said:


> Congrats on your RF order getting dispatched. Shame it took 5 days after mine was shipped
> 
> I wish Highspots would do sales for the UK store, then maybe i'd place an order with them again.


Sales would be great, I'd even settle for the prices being the same as the US store rather than almost double.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*CZW Tangled Web 7
(October 18, 2014)*

Pepper Parks vs Alex Colon vs Buxx Belmar vs Greg Excellent vs Lucky tHURTeen vs Latin Dragon 1/2*

Alexander James vs Kit Osbourne DUD

Papadon vs Joe Gacy **

The Beaver Boys (John Silver & Alex Reynolds) vs Philly's Most Wanded (BLK JEEZ & Joker) **

*CZW Wired Television Championship*
Shane Strickland (c) vs Mike Bailey ***

Trevor Lee vs Caleb Konley **1/2

*CZW World Tag Team Championship*
Oi4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (c) vs Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) *1/2

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
Biff Busick (c) vs Chris Dickinson **1/4

*CZW World Heavyweight Championship*
Biff Busick (c) vs Sozio N/R (_Good as segment_)

Tangled Web Match
Devon Moore vs Matt Tremont **1/2

Overall Rating: 4.5


----------



## FITZ

RF Video Ringside Rumbles 

I cannot resist ordering weird stuff when there is a good sale. I have all sorts of random DVDs that I bought in sales and I usually don’t end up watching them. Well I’m trying to fix that this year at least as I am going to watch this DVD. 


_ECWA Super 8 2002 Semi-Finals _
*AJ Styles vs. The Amazing Red* 

Fun enough match. Great pacing and you could tell that both guys were trying to end it quickly as AJ went for the Styles Clash within the opening minutes of the match and then they never let up. There was an awkward moment where AJ went to the top and stumbled off them but it wasn’t anything too terrible. Kind of a weird selection for any type of compilation as the match was short and not memorable at all. As a general rule semi-finals matches are usually the weakest in a 1 night tournament and that fits the trend that I’ve noticed.
****


_Elite Pro Wrestling_
*Sumie Sakai vs. Daizee Haze *

Not sure when this match took place but the commentators talked about MySpace a lot. The match was short but it was a lot of fun. Sumie plays a really fun character because she comes across as this happy go lucky generic Japanese woman but she’s a heel and it takes a while to notice what she’s doing. They had a cool technical exchange to start out and then Haze appeared to fall about a million feet out of the ring. The ring was on a stage and Haze went from the ring and onto the floor below the stage, so it was quite the bump. She recovers ends up jumping off a fucking balcony and that leads to Sumie having to heel it up to win. Strange ending as Sumie kissed Daizee on the mouth and rolls her up for a win. Really fun match actually as there was a lot of stuff going on in a short amount of time. I was impressed and the match took place for a company that I would never go and buy so it’s nice to come across a cool match like this.
***¾ *


_Falls Might Count Anywhere from NWA Cyberspace_
*Chris Candido vs. Matt Striker *

Bill Apter said before they cut to this match that this was Candido’s last match. I looked it up and Candido had a couple of matches after this. Anyway this match was highly entertaining as they just fought everywhere and did ridiculous stuff. It was a borderline comedy match which I’m not going to complain about at all. The match just randomly ended in a time limit draw but neither guy seemed to care and just continued on. Of course then absurdity kicked it to a new gear once that happened. While they lied about it being Candido’s last match it’s one of his last matches and it’s a ton of fun. Nice to see him in such a light hearted affair, but also said knowing he only has a month left to live here.
*****


_Jersey All Pro Wrestling _
*Teddy hart vs. Homicide* 

I’ve heard about this match before and it’s just the two perfect people to put in a ring together. Teddy is a fucking lunatic who pisses off everyone and Homicide’s reactions to everything Teddy did was just hilarious. They were setting up for a good match and then things just went to another level when Teddy went for this fantastic moonsault and he got amazing hang time but he hurt his leg. Homicide took this as an opportunity to just murder Teddy Hart. He goes after the leg and just generally beats the hell out of him. It looked and felt like there was some real dislike between these two which was really cool. Homicide is on the offensive with just a brutal offensive assault for a while before Teddy gets in some offense towards the end of the match but it wasn’t enough. He went for some crazy flip move and I was really impressed that he sold his leg as he was totally off balance when he did the flip and you could tell he pushed off with just his “good” leg. Really cool match and if you don’t like Teddy Hart you might like this as he just gets the shit kicked out of him the whole time. 
****½ *


_World-1 Wrestling_
*CM Punk vs. Masato Tanaka *

The match was off to a good start and I got the feeling that the match was going to last for a long time as they set a slow pace off the bat. After a brief technical exchange Punk takes control and works the arm of Tanaka for quite some time. Early on there was good selling from Tanaka but as the match wore he stopped selling it. And it really bothered me because the commentators were saying how smart the plan was from Punk because it would take away the Roaring Elbow. So when Tanaka easily hit a couple of power moves and then hit the Roaring Elbow I was a little let down. Punk was very good here and with a less rushed of a comeback that featured some selling they could have had a really good match. And if they had continued on at the pace they set at first I think they could have had a great match. It was cool that I got to see this match but it left a lot to be desired. 
***¾* 



_World-1 Wrestling_
*CM Punk and The SAT vs. Low-Ki, Spanky, and Homicide* 

Good match, but still not a great one. The teams spent a lot of time in a feeling out process where nobody was able to get much going and they just went back and forth. Due to who was in the math it was fun enough. Watching Punk get irrationally angry at Spanky was pretty hilarious. Punk and the Maximos took control of the match and they did the standard isolation segment on Spanky. There was no hard camera here or anything so I could be wrong but it felt like the ring was really small. Which makes an isolation segment in a 6-man tag tough to pull off. Anyway Spanks makes the tag, things break down, and the faces escape with a win. This is what happens when smaller companies bring in bigger names. They deliver a good match but it’s certainly not the same as when they are in bigger companies. Decent enough.
***¾ *


_TNT Wrestling:_
*Raven and Sabu vs. Tommy Dreamer and The Sandman*

This show took place in what appears to be the marking lot of the Shenandoah Harley Davidson Parking lot. I can make fun of them all I want to be but they really had a lot of people at the show. Anyway Sandman was clearly drunk as shit and Raven looked horrible and was probably also drunk. Match was as shitty as you would have expected. They hit each other with some weapons and stuff and I think someone did a DDT. I would be lying if I said that the match had my full attention after the first couple of minutes but everything I saw was pretty terrible. Also the commentator with the southern accent was the worst.
*½* *


_Steel Cage Match from TNT Wrestling:_
*The New Age Outlaws vs. The Steiner Brothers *

I know nothing about TNT wrestling but I hate the very idea of it. There were a ton of people at this show and they just gave these people a bunch of crap to watch. This was better than the previous match but it wasn’t particularly good either. They go back and forth for a while which was not good and then Steiners take control and start to heel it up and isolate the Road Dogg for a while which led to a hot tag. This wasn’t too terrible and the ending was just hilarious. The ref takes a bump but then he immediately gets up and no sells the beating and makes a 3 count. Even better was that the Steiners kept fighting after the bell and Scott Steiner hit the ref with a chair 4 times and the ref just no sold the whole thing. Billy Gunn then got hit once and sold it like death. Steiner was pissed with the ref and you could see it. I have no idea what the ref was thinking, had he ever seen a wrestling match before? Anyway the match was better than I was expecting and the ref no selling was hilarious.
****​

It’s a shame that this DVD didn’t deliver. I love the concept of the match but it was executed poorly. The idea is that this was supposed to be, “The Best Matches You’ve Never Seen” which is a great idea. Dig out all the great matches from the small companies and put them on a disc. The problem is that if these are the best matches I’ve never seen I’ve seen all the great matches. Aside from the last 2 matches are on the DVD everything was decent enough but there was nothing that I would say people really need to go out of the way to see.


----------



## sharkboy22

Does anyone know about the Best matches of the 2000s 10 Disc set on Highspots? There are a lot of gems on this such as Punk/Hero 2 out of 3 falls, Lesnar/Nakamura, Necro/Joe and even an 8 man lucha Cage of Death. It's $30 which is ridiculously cheap given the fact that it's a 10 disc set and has multiple 60+ minute matches on it. I'm a bit skeptical about these multi-disc sets. I don't want to waste $30 on a bunch of clipped matches. I have a feeling the majority of these matches are not shown in full.


----------



## RKing85

Smartmark Black Friday order came today. So all the CHIKARA's I ordered.

Still waiting on ivp and dgusa orders


----------



## Concrete

I think most if not all these matches on the 2000s set are in full.


----------



## CZWRUBE

Super Sonic said:


> KEVIN STEEN: THANKS STEEN THANKS (3 DISC DVD)
> 
> Ring of Honor presents Thanks Steen Thanks, an in-depth look at the most controversial performer in Ring of Honor history, Kevin Steen.
> 
> This 3 disc set features 21 classic matches from 2013 through his farewell match with Ring of Honor in July of 2014.
> 
> Featuring matches from his legendary ROH World Title reign, with defenses against such stars as Roderick Strong, Jay Lethal and Mark Briscoe.
> 
> You will also see him restore honor in Steel Cage Warfare as he teams with Team ROH to take out Team SCUM!
> 
> Known as one of the most intense and violent wrestlers ever seen in ROH, see him push the limits of pain tolerance in a Stretcher Match, A Non Sanctioned Street Fight, a No DQ contest just to name a few.
> 
> Other exciting match ups included are The Young Bucks & Kevin Steen taking on Michael Elgin & The Briscoe Brothers. See him take on New Japan Pro Wrestling superstar Shinsuke Nakamura!
> 
> This set is capped off by the full un-cut version of Kevin Steen’s emotional last match in Ring of Honor against the legendary Steve Corino and never before seen post match interview.
> 
> Disc 1:
> Kevin Steen/Jimmy Jacobs/Steve Corino vs Michael Elgin/Adam Cole/Davey Richards (Honor vs Evil 2/16/13)
> ROH World Championship- Kevin Steen vs Jay Lethal (11th Anniversary 3/2/13)
> ROH World Championship- Kevin Steen vs Mark Briscoe (WAR 3/30/13)
> ROH World Championship- Kevin Steen vs Jay Briscoe (Supercard of Honor VII 4/5/13)
> SCUM Turns on Kevin Steen (ROH TV 4/20/13)
> No Disqualification- Kevin Steen vs Jimmy Jacobs (Relentless 5/18/13)
> Empty Arena Match- Kevin Steen vs Cliff Compton (Live and Let Die 6/8/13)
> 
> Disc 2:
> Steel Cage Warfare- ROH vs SCUM (7/23/13)
> Kevin Steen vs Silas Young (Reclamation Night 1 7/12/13)
> World Title Tournament- Kevin Steen vs Roderick Strong (Manhattan Mayhem V 8/17/13)
> Kevin Steen vs Michael Bennett w/ Maria Kanellis (Glory By Honor XII 10/26/13)
> Stretcher Match- Kevin Steen vs Michael Bennett w/ Maria Kanellis (Final Battle 12/14/13)
> Kevin Steen vs Chris Hero (ROH TV 1/4/14)
> Kevin Steen vs Kyle O'Reilly (Wrestling's Finest 1/23/14)
> Street Fight- Kevin Steen vs Cliff Compton (12th Anniversary 2/21/14)
> 
> Disc 3:
> Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs Michael Elgin & The Briscoes (Raising the Bar Night 1 3/7/14)
> ROH World Championship- Adam Cole vs Kevin Steen (Global Wars 5/10/14)
> Kevin Steen vs Shinsuke Nakamura (War of the Worlds 5/17/14)
> Kevin Steen vs Tommaso Ciampa (Aftershock 7/12/14)
> No DQ- Kevin Steen vs Silas Young (Summer Heat Tour 7/18/14)
> Kevin Steen vs Steve Corino (ROH TV 7/19/14) (1st Time Ever: Full & Uncut)


Im going to have to check this one out. Ive seen alot of these matches but to have and own would be nice . Yes i'm a Steen aka Owens rube!


----------



## sharkboy22

*PWG BOLA 2014​*
*NIGHT ONE*

1. Bobby Fish vs TJ Perkins ★★★ 

2. Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong ★★★½

3. Cedric Alexander vs Trevor Lee ★★ 

4. World's Cutest Tag Team vs Bad Influence vs Inner City Machine Guns ★★★½

5. Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa ★★½ 

6. Brian Myers vs AJ Styles ★★

7. Drew Gulak vs Kyle O'Reilly ★★★½ 

8. Mount Rushmore vs Friends of Low Moral Fiber ★★★¾

*NIGHT TWO* 

1. Candice Le Rae vs Rich Swann ★★★ 

2. Johnny Gargano vs Chuck Taylor ★★★ 

3. Ricochet vs Chris Sabin DUD

4. ReDragon vs Biff Busick and Drew Gulak ★★★¼

5. Chris Hero vs Matt Sydal ★★★ 

6. Adam Cole vs Zack Sabre Jr. ★★★½

7. ACH vs Kenny Omega ★★½

8. The Young Bucks vs Bad Influence ★★¾



Spoiler: In case anybody has yet to see it and will get pissed off at me if I don't put spoiler tags around it



*NIGHT THREE*

1. Johnny Gargano vs Candice Le Rae ★★★

2. TJ Perkins vs Ricochet ★★½

3. Michael Elgin vs Trevor Lee ★★¾

4. Kenny Omega vs Matt Sydal ★★¾

5. Roderick Strong vs AJ Styles ★★★¼ 

6. Kyle O'Reilly vs Zack Sabre Jr. ★★★★

7. Mount Rushmore vs ACH, Brian Myers & Chris Sabin ★★½ 

8. Johnny Gargano vs Trevor Lee ★★★

9. Kenny Omega vs Ricochet ★★★¼ 

10. Ten Man Tag- :mark:

11. Roderick Strong vs Ricochet vs Johnny Gargano ★★★


----------



## Last Chancery

PWG tonight was... another level. No spoilers, but go out of your way to purchase this show. So much happened. Can't say much more without the spoiler tags, but god-damn.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

Last Chancery said:


> PWG tonight was... another level. No spoilers, but go out of your way to purchase this show. So much happened. Can't say much more without the spoiler tags, but god-damn.


Meh,besides the main event and to be honest i don't know how i feel about that,it was pretty much a standard show,i don't know what blew you away .


----------



## Zito

sharkboy22 said:


> Does anyone know about the Best matches of the 2000s 10 Disc set on Highspots? There are a lot of gems on this such as Punk/Hero 2 out of 3 falls, Lesnar/Nakamura, Necro/Joe and even an 8 man lucha Cage of Death. It's $30 which is ridiculously cheap given the fact that it's a 10 disc set and has multiple 60+ minute matches on it. I'm a bit skeptical about these multi-disc sets. I don't want to waste $30 on a bunch of clipped matches. I have a feeling the majority of these matches are not shown in full.


I'm on Disc 5 and ALMOST every match is complete. For now, the only clipped match (just a few seconds, the match is almost complete) is the Kawada/Kobashi on Disc 1. The two 60+ minutes matches are full.


----------



## Even Flow

My RF thanksgiving order came today :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Pretty neat spot. I wonder if it will become one of their things.

inb4 Juicy Product do this as well.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Smithy

Juicy Product just need to change their gimmick altogether


----------



## sharkboy22

When the Juicy Product started doing crotch chops they immediately lost me as a fan. I know the Bucks didn't invent it but they've made a career out of basically ripping other people off in a cool way. Juicy Product just comes off as trying to hard. And to think one year ago, I was a fan of David Starr. Now, he can fuck off :lol


----------



## Last Chancery

DamonSalvatore90 said:


> Meh,besides the main event and to be honest i don't know how i feel about that,it was pretty much a standard show,i don't know what blew you away .


Well, I don't get to watch indy all-stars compete every single month like you do, sorry, bro.


----------



## sharkboy22

Man, I wish I could attend a wrestling show one day. I'm planning on saving to attend WrestleCon 2016 but first I gotta get a job  Then there's other stressful issues such as getting a Visa. 

The funny thing is, some of these indy wrestlers don't even understand how big of stars they are in the eyes of fans. I was listening to the Best Friends series from Highspots and I don't know if he's kidding, but Chuck Taylor thinks so low of himself since he's an indy wrestler. Dude, I will kill just to see him in person.


----------



## sXeMope

Would you need a Visa if you're just visiting the country? I don't know how travel works as I've never gone out of country but I thought you'd only need that kind of thing if you were working.

I think you may be right about the part of indy wrestlers not realizing their star power. I've met Bret Hart, Roddy Piper, and Kevin Nash (Fuck that guy btw) among others but it was just as cool to meet Cabana, Kiyoshi, Portia Perez etc.



sharkboy22 said:


> When the Juicy Product started doing crotch chops they immediately lost me as a fan. I know the Bucks didn't invent it but they've made a career out of basically ripping other people off in a cool way. Juicy Product just comes off as trying to hard. And to think one year ago, I was a fan of David Starr. Now, he can fuck off :lol


I agree. I believe I said this in the CZW Thread, but they get "X-Pac" heat from me personally. It sucks because they can get it done in the ring, but their ripping off the Young Bucks makes me immediately hate their matches.

Also, it sounds like David Starr is done with CZW as well.

Shane Hollister retired as well it seems. He fractured his ankle and just had a kid and decided to hang it up. Sucks to hear. Liked what little I saw of him. I can see him returning in a few years time though.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

sXeMope said:


> Would you need a Visa if you're just visiting the country? I don't know how travel works as I've never gone out of country but I thought you'd only need that kind of thing if you were working.
> 
> I think you may be right about the part of indy wrestlers not realizing their star power. I've met Bret Hart, Roddy Piper, and Kevin Nash (Fuck that guy btw) among others but it was just as cool to meet Cabana, Kiyoshi, Portia Perez etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I believe I said this in the CZW Thread, but they get "X-Pac" heat from me personally. It sucks because they can get it done in the ring, but their ripping off the Young Bucks makes me immediately hate their matches.
> 
> Also, it sounds like David Starr is done with CZW as well.


It depends,before my country(Romania) entered the EU you needed visas to travel anywhere regardless if you were just visiting .


----------



## sharkboy22

Yeah, I gotta get a Visa just to visit. It's a pain in the ass cause you gotta provide financial info to show that you support yourself and stuff (which makes my goal of attending WrestleCon even harder). Also, because a lot of people overstay their visits, the embassy has reduced the expiration of Visas. Before, you could get 10 year Visa, now you're lucky to get one year. I know some people whose Visas were only valid for the duration of their stay. Yeah, it sucks.

Anywho 






:mark:

I only watched up to the Bucks match. Trying my best to avoid spoilers for the World title matches.


----------



## FITZ

I'm pretty ignorant on the topic but can't you just get a passport and come to the US for a couple of weeks and then leave? I feel like that's what the numerous international travelers that I've come across over the last 4 Wrestlemania weekends have done.


----------



## RKing85

Different countries have different requirements for traveling outside the country. Half the time it's getting back into your own country.

Watching the CHIKARA event from earlier this year from Quebec City. Always hate to watch events that only have like 60-70 fans at them.


----------



## Platt




----------



## sharkboy22

*CZW CAGE OF DEATH XVI*​
1. Chris Dickinson vs DJ Hyde ★★★

2. Pappa Don and Pepper Parks vs Devon Moore and Lucky 13 ★★½

3. Team Tremendous vs Beaver Boys ★★★

4. Shane Strickland vs Joe Gacy ★★★

5. Greg Excellent and Sexxxy Eddy vs Buxx Belmar and Matt Tremont DUD

6. Alex Colon vs AR Fox vs Caleb Konley vs Mike Bailey vs David Starr vs Jonathan Gresham ★

7. Alexander James vs Rich Swann ★★½

8. Dave Christ & Jake Christ vs Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards ★★★¼

9. Drew Gulak vs BLK Jeez vs Buff Busick vs Sozio ★★

This is perhaps CZW's best show for the year which isn't saying much given their sub-par 2014. The undercard is really, really strong but the main event just blows. Well not blows, but it wasn't good. In fact, prior to the main event, I thought CZW was going to get back on the right track. At this point, I'm not really interested in what the product has to offer in 2015. 

The main event felt like a PWG match that tries too hard to be epic and goes 10-15 minutes more than it needed to so that it can cram every possible spot in. 



Spoiler:  for main event



Where do I even begin? There's so many things wrong with this match. First off, BLK Jeez is in it. A lot of the spots were so contrived and there were parts in this match where nothing made sense and you could tell it was only done to get the spot in. For example, Jeez has Sozio (or Busick) in a Bostom Crab. He actually sits in it and allows Gulak to put a staple in his head. 

Then, at one point, Jeez sets up 4 chairs and puts a glass pane on it. Sozio is laying UNDER this contraption. Jeez begins to the climb the cage? Why the fuck would he do that? Was he going to put himself through the fucking glass? Oh I know why it was done, so that Sozio could get up and they could their big cutter off the cage spot.

From the moment Gulak was eliminated I began praying that a certain someone wasn't going to win. But they made things way too obvious. I have no idea why anyone would think BLK Jeez as champion is a good business decision. Three title changes in one year is just ridiculous. In a perfect world, Gulak vs Busick would have ended the show in the COD match which would have been the right timing for Busick's first reign. Instead, they gave both Busick and Sozio nothing reigns and Jeez is going to be no exception. Why the heck were Sozio and Jeez even allowed near the titles? 

Also, a weed whacker spot in 2014? :lmao


----------



## FITZ

*ECWA Super Eight 2001*

This is another one of those weird DVDs that I just felt the need to buy from RF video on Black Friday. Footage is as gritty as I had expected it to be but I’m not going to let that bother me. A little surprised it looks this bad since I’ve seen a match from the 2002 Super 8 and that looked pretty good. Older indy wrestling is something that I know little about but fascinates me to an extent so I picked up this show and the NWA’s Anniversary show from 1998 just to see if the wrestling is good or not. 

*Low-Ki vs. Billy Fives *
Low-Ki is being Low-Ki and Billy Fives plays this very old school heel. He’s calling for time outs and faking handshakes and all of that stuff. Low-Ki has none of it. Fives goes out of the ring to stall, Ki fakes a dive but Fives is too far away. So Low-Ki jumps to the top rope and launches himself off of that and hits Fives with a big dive. He then proceeds to beat the living hell out of poor Billy Fives. I thought they might go the squash route but Fives takes control for a little bit and they actually have a nice match together. Basic structure and everything but everything was done well, and more importantly everything looked great. 

I think what I liked the most was that you could really see two very different types of indy wrestlers. Sort of a cool mix between what indy wrestling was and what it was going to be. But everything meshed well. I mean Low-Ki stiffing a guy that plays the old school sounds like fun and that’s what we got. I won’t say Fives was amazing or anything but he seemed like a solid enough worker and he made for someone that was fun to watch Low-Ki beat up. 
***** 


*Tony Kozina vs. Jason Reign *
Kind of a strange match but not a bad one. There was a clear “get your shit in mentality” to start the match as both guys that these sequences in where they did all sorts of cool moves. And it was pretty cool, coolest being Kozina jumping off the top rope and perfectly hitting a hurricanrana on Reigns that sent them both over the top rope. Once they get their moves in Kozina goes after the leg and Reigns sells it well for a while. As the match wears on Kozina stops working the leg and Reigns stops selling it. They proceed to drop each other on their heads a bunch of times and Reign ends up walking about with the win. I would have liked to see them stick with the leg stuff as Reign working through a leg injury while trying to hit all of his cool moves would have been nice. The match reminded me a lot of some ROH lower card matches that they had in the early days. Which isn’t the worst thing in the world. 
***3/4*


*Bryan Danielson vs. Spanky*
You have the high flying underdog and the wrestling machine. The had chemistry and the whole match dynamic just worked. Spanky had a really ugly botch that hurt things early on but I thought they recovered pretty well from it. The match just made it over the 5 minute mark but the pacing was fantastic as they never let up. Spanky would go for his high flying stuff and Bryan would just try to suplex him to death and get him in a brutal hold. Very cool moment when Bryan beat Spanky at his own games towards the end of the match as well. Part of me think the ending might have been messed up as the ref called for the ball when I thought Spanky was telling him not to ring the bell with his hand. Either way really cool match. 
***3/4 *


*Mike Sullivan vs. Reckless Youth* 
I don’t think I had ever seen Reckless Youth wrestle before but I heard that he was the man in indy wrestling for a while. I thought he was OK here, nothing too amazing but I liked what he brought to the table. He was playing a heel here and he was just this sort of an asshole but you can’t exactly explain why that did all of these cool moves and that annoyed you. He wrestled like he was the man which I liked. I did zone out for a while because it took them some time to get things going and to get me interested. Decent match but nothing too amazing. They also cut away from the ringside camera and cut to a hard camera but there was no sound and the match ended with no sound. It looked like Sullivan came really close to messing up his neck at the end as well.
***1/2* 


*Low-Ki vs. Jason Reign*
I see I’m still stuck with this very shitty camera angle with no sound. Let’s hope this doesn’t last long or I’m going to be the owner of the worst produced wrestling DVD of all time. OK I only missed the 1st minute as sound is quickly restored and I can see again. Another quick match that was fun. Low-Ki falls into more of an underdog role here as he takes a lot of punishment and has to work from behind a little bit. But you know this is Low-Ki that’s in the match so he makes his comeback, kills Reign, and wins. 
***1/2* 


*Bryan Danielson vs. Reckless Youth *
I googled the show earlier and found a review written right after the show took place and it turns out Reckless was the favorite to win the whole thing. He matched up well with Bryan as they had the same mindset going in as both guys had the ability to win in a lot of different ways and could do all sorts of cool stuff in the ring. And that’s what they did and it worked well. Another match with great pacing and it was cool seeing a role reversal with Bryan. As long as I’ve known he’s always been the guy in indy wrestling but in this match he was in the ring with one of the top guys. From my limited experience to Reckless Youth I gathered that Bryan basically out does him in his own game and gets the win. Good match and I just loved the quick pace that they set.
****1/4* 


*Low-Ki vs. Bryan Danielson*
I believe and Excalibur quote might be possible to write as the entire review, “THIS WAS SERIOUS!” They did not fuck around and just beat the hell out of each other. It had that feeling that either guy was just one big move away from getting the win at any moment. Neither guy seemed to be interested in the concept of wearing someone out or anything like that. They both wanted to win and they wanted to win right away. This was the longest match of the tournament and easily the best. You had two really talented guys going for the knockout the whole time. And when Low-Ki did choke Bryan out it was insanely brutal. This will really remind you of some of the stuff they would go on to do in early ROH.
******​
Don’t let the star ratings fool you here. The show was really fun to watch. Nothing dragged and nothing was what I would call bad. I know some matches don’t have the greatest ratings but those matches are really short and fun to watch anyway. The whole DVD was about 90 minutes long so it was very easy to just sit down and watch the whole thing. I wish they hadn’t had some tech issues as it was pretty shitty when they would cut to their hard camera that had no sound and that did happen a couple of times. But as a whole this was fun to watch and see what indy wrestling looked like pre-ROH. You can really see where the style was going at the time.


----------



## sharkboy22

Hmm RF Video has a 30% off sale. I'm thinking about picking up some early 2000s Indy stuff as I'm also interested in it. I really want to get HOH VII but i don't think it will ever go on sale.


----------



## sXeMope

Disappointed that nobody has posted this yet.






The description on Highspots says it was cut short because they had a show to go to. Probably for the better because I'm sure he'd still be talking. This falls under the "Looks funny, but I don't want to pay for it" category for me (As all of these "___ Show" DVDs have since Steen got signed) but I may actually get this. There's something about Tracy that I like. He's incredibly knowledgeable and funny.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Smithy

Anyone know why or have suspicions on why David Starr and JT dunn have left CZW?


----------



## heyman deciple

sharkboy22 said:


> Hmm RF Video has a 30% off sale. I'm thinking about picking up some early 2000s Indy stuff as I'm also interested in it. I really want to get HOH VII but i don't think it will ever go on sale.


Bought it along with hoh 4, 5, and 6... Arrives Monday, I can't wait.


----------



## sXeMope

Smithy said:


> Anyone know why or have suspicions on why David Starr and JT dunn have left CZW?


JT Dunn, Kimber Lee, and David Starr are all gone from CZW. Kimber was dating Sozio, and at some point that ended and she got with JT Dunn. One could speculate that she got with JT before the thing with Sozio ended but who knows? If you watch the promo Sozio did some months back (I THINK it was after he won the title) he referenced Kimber as "a whore" when talking about not being chosen to go overseas. I don't know anything but I think the Sozio title run was a result of this.

I think David Starr is just stuck in the middle here. There's probably heat on him because he was/continues to be JT's tag partner and if he continued in CZW he'd probably be treated like shit for a while. No big loss IMO. I feel like JT is the Michaels of the team and Starr isn't really worth going out of the way to see in my experience. *Insert rant about Juicy Product being Young Bucks ripoffs here*


----------



## sharkboy22

@sXeMope Where did you hear all this? Or are you just speculating?

If Starr is truly gone then good riddance. But why is there heat on him for being Dunn's partner?

Oh and I haven't been following CZW regularly this year so maybe you will know the answer to this as well, but whatever became of the DJ/Lufisto feud?


----------



## sharkboy22

Has anyone ever ordered from IVP Videos? I'm really impressed by the library but I just wanna know of it's worthy buying. By that I mean I hope the owner isn't trying to put together his shit at the least cost possible to try to make a huge profit off stuff he most likely downloaded for free off the internet. I saw one review that said the DVDs ship in a sleeve. I know $6 is dirt cheap for a DVD but that doesn't mean some level of quality can't be upheld.


----------



## Even Flow

sXeMope said:


> Disappointed that nobody has posted this yet.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcLC4to3XJI
> 
> The description on Highspots says it was cut short because they had a show to go to. Probably for the better because I'm sure he'd still be talking. This falls under the "Looks funny, but I don't want to pay for it" category for me (As all of these "___ Show" DVDs have since Steen got signed) but I may actually get this. There's something about Tracy that I like. He's incredibly knowledgeable and funny.


tbh, none of the Compton shows he's done since he took over from Steen have been interesting imo. And this look no different.


----------



## Bruce L

sharkboy22 said:


> Has anyone ever ordered from IVP Videos? I'm really impressed by the library but I just wanna know of it's worthy buying. By that I mean I hope the owner isn't trying to put together his shit at the least cost possible to try to make a huge profit off stuff he most likely downloaded for free off the internet. I saw one review that said the DVDs ship in a sleeve. I know $6 is dirt cheap for a DVD but that doesn't mean some level of quality can't be upheld.


I've bought a lot from him in the past, and while, yes, the DVDs do ship in a sleeve, I can vouch for the quality being top-notch. Very, very little of the content on his discs is less than original video quality, and whatever is isn't that far off. Not just some cut-rate operation burning downloaded .avis onto discs, I assure you.


----------



## sharkboy22

Best Friends>Compton

I hope they do more shows in the future. Would love to see the likes of Cole, Roderick and heck even Brian Cage on there. As long as Highspots is at a PWG show, they should to get their shit in. No Brian Cage pun intended.
@Bruce L thanks for replying. I can live with the sleeves thing. Wouldn't have been able to live with Sleeve+shitty quality. Will definitely give IVP a try sometime in the near future. There's a Prince Devitt Blu Ray set on there. I hope everything is in HD quality and it wasn't recorded on Blu Ray to try to cram as much stop as possible on disc. I'll definitely be getting the territory and European stuff though.


----------



## sXeMope

Best Friends have a show with Roddy. It's in the pre-order section on Highspots currently. I agree that Best Friends are probably better than Compton, I want to see it for Tracy and his stories more than anything. He's always come off as one of those "fountain of knowledge" guys. Plus, he's hilarious. But with that being said, both shows seem to be something I'd have trouble justifying paying for. Steen was a good interviewer. He had his jokes but ultimately the interviews were always good and informative. I haven't seen Comptons show yet but I've seen both Best Friends and I'm glad I grabbed them from XWT. I feel like they're something that would be better suited as a YouTube show, Podcast or a DVD extra. We're essentially paying $15 to watch guys hang out and shoot shit for 2 hours.



sharkboy22 said:


> @sXeMope Where did you hear all this? Or are you just speculating?
> 
> If Starr is truly gone then good riddance. But why is there heat on him for being Dunn's partner?
> 
> Oh and I haven't been following CZW regularly this year so maybe you will know the answer to this as well, but whatever became of the DJ/Lufisto feud?


Combination of both tbh. From social networks I know she was with Niles and is now with JT. I think Niles is one of DJ's guys and the timing of everything lines up so it's the most likely scenario. 

DJ/LuFisto is a WSU thing and I quickly lost interest in WSU once Drew sold it tbh.

Also, on that IVP question - The quality depends on what you buy. Newer stuff is general master footage but the older stuff can be a VHS rip. I'm almost sure I saw him say that the Prince Devitt Blu-Ray set is all SD, just burned multiple of the DVD comps to one disc to save space. If you're looking for Blu-Ray puro I'd recommend RudoReels. They can be somewhat pricey but worth it. Quality is great and menus look top notch.


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> Combination of both tbh. From social networks I know she was with Niles and is now with JT. I think Niles is one of DJ's guys and the timing of everything lines up so it's the most likely scenario.
> 
> DJ/LuFisto is a WSU thing and I quickly lost interest in WSU once Drew sold it tbh.
> 
> Also, on that IVP question - The quality depends on what you buy. Newer stuff is general master footage but the older stuff can be a VHS rip. I'm almost sure I saw him say that the Prince Devitt Blu-Ray set is all SD, just burned multiple of the DVD comps to one disc to save space. If you're looking for Blu-Ray puro I'd recommend RudoReels. They can be somewhat pricey but worth it. Quality is great and menus look top notch.


Thanks for clearing things up.

I'm new to the whole buying wrestling DVDs thing. I've visited Rudos before and the stuff there looks top-notch (cases w/cover art) and all. Will definitely be checking Rudos and IVP as viable options for purchasing DVDs.

Before, I used to swear by Highspots, RF and all the other big distributors. But then I slowly came to realize that, apart from a black and white label, their stuff is just as put together as any random fan.

Would still like to find some way of owning legit puro stuff though. Would be pretty cool to own an officially licensed NJPW DVD. I've tried going on their store before but they really need to get an international shop site.


----------



## RKing85

bought from ivp many times. Never had any problems with discs. Would definitly recommend.


----------



## Smithy

Thanks for clearing things up about David Starr.

Best friends are funny as fuck for the sole fact that Chuck and Trent are so not bothered for the whole " Interview " side of the show.

I enjoyed the Sex Ferguson episode with Compton for the sole fact of Freight Train being in the background.

IMO no shoots will ever live up to the Steen shows


----------



## sharkboy22

I agree that the Best Friends shows are not worth $15. The fact that Trent pokes fun at the viewer by saying "you wasted your money" is very distasteful. Still, when you get it for free, it's a lot of fun. And I'm looking forward to the Roddy one cause I do hope they talk about his shitty little boots.

The Kevin Steen Show, for some reason, I never gave a try until the Chuck Taylor interview. I was pleasantly surprised (okay, blown away) with the entire presentation of it. Kevin may not be the most verbose guy in the world but as a presenter/interviewer, he is quite skilled.

I like the whole concept of using the Wikipedia page of the interviewees to keep the flow going. Kevin sits back and lets the wrestlers talk and elaborate on certain things and, of course, throws in some jokes. 

I don't know if it's the best ever but it sure beats the hell out of Rob Feinstein's "so..uhhhh...you had an...uhh...I guess tell us about" style of interviewing.


----------



## sXeMope

RF's interviews are really hit and miss. Off topic a little but if you have a free hour track down the Leonard F. Chikarason shoot interview on YouTube. It's basically one big parody of a RF shoot.



sharkboy22 said:


> Thanks for clearing things up.
> 
> I'm new to the whole buying wrestling DVDs thing. I've visited Rudos before and the stuff there looks top-notch (cases w/cover art) and all. Will definitely be checking Rudos and IVP as viable options for purchasing DVDs.
> 
> Before, I used to swear by Highspots, RF and all the other big distributors. But then I slowly came to realize that, apart from a black and white label, their stuff is just as put together as any random fan.
> 
> Would still like to find some way of owning legit puro stuff though. Would be pretty cool to own an officially licensed NJPW DVD. I've tried going on their store before but they really need to get an international shop site.


I personally perfer RudoReels because he does a lot more these days in terms of original projects. A lot of Blu-Ray stuff. He has a private collection with some pretty cool stuff on it as well. He just released a collection of UFC Blu-Rays. I've got no problem ordering from traders because you can get some cool stuff that you can't get elsewhere. I bought the near-complete UWA Hardcore collection from a trader because SMV stopped producing most of it. Really no different than buying on eBay in my eyes.

PuroresuShop.com sells NJPW DVDs but they're quite expensive and there's no guarantee that they'll play in your DVD player depending on the region code.

I rarely do these anymore but I watched this last night and really enjoyed it.
*
IWS Un F'N Sanctioned 2006*

*Hardcore Ninjaz vs. 2.0*
- Okay opener. Fun 2.0 match. The White Ninja bleeds buckets for no apparent reason. Nothing too memorable.

*Max Boyer vs. Lionel Knight*
- Really good match. Max Boyer was crazy good. Sucks he never really made a name for himself.

*Missionaries of Violence vs. SLI-USA vs. the Rock and Cock Express vs. Jake Matthews and Tomassino*
- Nothing amazing. Okay for what it was. There was nothing memorable but if I was to watch the event again I wouldn't skip it. SeXXXy and LuFisto's entrance was hilarious.

*Dan Paysan vs. Velvet Jones and D-Vyne*
- Decent match when Paysan and Jones were in the ring. D-Vyne is horrible in the ring but from what I can gather she's a valet and was only in the ring for the storyline so I can't hold that against the match too much. Much like Boyer, Paysan is one of those guys who was really good but it seems like he never really made much of a name for himself.

*Kenny the Bastard vs. Kid Kamikaze vs. Chris Bishop vs. Crazy Crusher vs. Player Uno vs. Fred la Merveille*
- Holy. Shit. This match was crazy. It was a six way ladder match. Some insane spots in here. There was one spot in the match where Bishop attempted a Fallaway Slam/C4 move off the ladder but it gave way (At the top join, as opposed to in the middle as in the typical indy match) and he came down pretty bad. The ending was botched pretty badly though and the live crowd shit all over it.

*PCO & SABU vs. Dru Onyx & Green Phantom*
- Meh. Nothing special. Highlights were Sabu trying the Triple Jump Moonsault and fucking up and hitting the guardrail pretty hard, and the balcony bump.

*Beef Wellington and Viking vs. EXesS and PCP Crazy F'N Manny*
- This was their yearly Fans Bring The Weapons match (Doing FBTW once a year is a good idea IMO. Makes it special). From what I can gather, Exess isn't a deathmatch guy so I was surprised to see how he stepped up in this match. It was somewhat disappointing overall. 

--

Overall it was an enjoyable event and worth checking out if it's your thing. Consistent show up until the ladder match, which stole the show IMO. Tag match that followed kind of brought it down a little and the FBTW match didn't live up to it's hype IMO.


----------



## RKing85

the interviews I like best are the ones that don't try and cram the guys whole career into the time block. The interview goes where it goes. Those are the best. I would prefer people go in depth into a few things rather than go shallow into a whole bunch of things.


----------



## Smithy

RVD vs AJ Styles was supposed to have been an absolute shitfest a few nights back at PWS. I remember watching a PWS show awhile back and thinking it was the pretty bad considering they had Colt Cabana and many other " Names " on the show. How the hell can that promoter have that much money???


----------



## sharkboy22

Highspots Year End sale is up. I'm going to pick up the World Triangle League from this year. I can only get the first two nights as I also have to put in an order with IVP. Will get the remaining two nights some other time.

Does anyone know Black Cole Sun is shipping?


----------



## Platt

sharkboy22 said:


> Highspots Year End sale is up. I'm going to pick up the World Triangle League from this year. I can only get the first two nights as I also have to put in an order with IVP. Will get the remaining two nights some other time.
> 
> Does anyone know Black Cole Sun is shipping?


RF have a 30% sale on for another hour or so if you wanted to get World Triangle League a bit cheaper (depending on the difference in shipping prices for you)


----------



## sharkboy22

Platt said:


> RF have a 30% sale on for another hour or so if you wanted to get World Triangle League a bit cheaper (depending on the difference in shipping prices for you)


Thanks but it's cheaper with Highspots with shipping. Plus, their service is fast and reliable. The only RF order I can see myself making is HOH VII and it's only because they're the sole distributor.


----------



## RKing85

anybody seen the Wrestlecade shows?

Thinking the nostalgia rumble might be something I would be interested in. How are the rest of those shows?


----------



## Concrete

Haven't seen it posted yet so here are the January Evolve cards.



> VOLVE 36 – Ybor City, FL – January 9th – 9pm EST – http://www.DGUSA.tv
> FIP kickoff show at 7pm – Get both shows with one ticket!
> Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
> Johnny Gargano defends vs. Caleb Konley with Su Yung
> >Non-Title Grudge Match
> EVOLVE Champion Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong
> Two Top Ranked Wrestlers Collide!
> Ricochet vs. Timothy Thatcher
> Special Challenge Match
> Biff Busick vs. Trevor Lee
> Plus more to be announced with Rich Swann, AR Fox, Uhaa Nation, Anthony Nese with Su Yung, The Bravado Brothers and others!
> 
> EVOLVE 37
> EVOLVE Title match
> Drew Galloway defends vs. Ricochet
> Special Challenge Match #1
> Roderick Strong vs. Timothy Thatcher
> Special Challenge Match #2
> Uhaa Nation vs. Biff Busick
> Special Challenge Match #3
> AR Fox vs. Trevor Lee
> Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley with Su Yung will defend the Open The United Gate Titles!
> Plus more to be announced with Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano, Rich Swann, The Bravado Brothers and others!


Looks like Gabe will have to actively try to not have decent looking cards right now with the roster they've got. Big matches out the gate with Busick vs Lee and Thatcher vs Ricochet. Evolve 37 has Thatcher vs Strong which I have high-ish hopes for and Busick vs Nation. Throw in a potentially strong Fox performance against Lee and those are some crackin' cards. Big weekend for Thatcher as he gets to face two "top" guys outside the grappling style he has been relegated to for the majority of his "breakout" matches. 

Also of note, Chris Hero will return to EVOLVE/WWN during WM weekend. With 2 EVOLVE shows and one WWN Supershow, there is definite potential there. If we get Thatcher vs Hero main eventing one of the Evolve shows I will be PUMPED! Selfishly hoping they bring in some international "Evolve type" talent. Mexico isn't too much of a leap nor is Japan. Really it is a prime location for international talent in my opinion. If they are not bound by DG they can really do as they please to book some real insane dream matches that you didn't know you wanted.


----------



## Flux

Galloway/Strong and Ricochet/Thatcher sound great. Nice to see Trevor gaining notoriety and bigger bookings, shows the power of what the bigger indies can do for guys if they give them just one chance instead of relying on established talent.


----------



## Concrete

To my knowledge a car will be the biggest thing holding Lee back .


----------



## sharkboy22

Trevor Lee is going places! Is he even 21 yet?

Evolve has done a huge 180 lately and its about damn time. Those cards look really good. If only Gabe can work on his timing with DVDs but the iPPVs are what really keep the business going.


----------



## sXeMope

Smithy said:


> RVD vs AJ Styles was supposed to have been an absolute shitfest a few nights back at PWS. I remember watching a PWS show awhile back and thinking it was the pretty bad considering they had Colt Cabana and many other " Names " on the show. How the hell can that promoter have that much money???


Pretty sure the guy(s) who runs it is pretty well off. He/They would have to be to book the cards that they do. I'm not entirely sure but in Pinkie Sanchez BOTI Interview I think he said that the guy who runs PWS lets other promoters use his promoters license so perhaps he charges a big fee there.


----------



## Groovemachine

Wow Thatcher/Ricochet is a very interesting styles clash. Could be incredibly awesome or distinctly average. It's certainly a promising start for Thatcher's 2015 at least.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Is there any form of Young Bucks DVD?


----------



## sXeMope

Highspots has one coming out in the first quarter of 2015, I believe I saw on Twitter.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

sXeMope said:


> Highspots has one coming out in the first quarter of 2015, I believe I saw on Twitter.


I'm surprised there isn't one already really.


----------



## RKing85

got a spot earmarked on my shelf already for the best of Young Bucks dvd.

And all RVD matches are clusterfucks I would argue.


----------



## sharkboy22

I will definitely be picking up that Young Bucks DVD. 

*PWG UNTITLED II​*
1. Biff Busick vs Tommaso Ciampa ★★

2. Cedric Alexander vs Bobby Fish ★★

3. Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation ★★¾

4. Chuck Taylor and Johnny Gargano vs World's Cutest Tag Team ★★★½

5. Trevor Lee vs Adam Cole ★★★¾

6. ACH & AR Fox vs The Young Bucks ★★★

7. Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong ★★★¼

I enjoyed this show. The first two matches were pretty much the typical PWG opening match affair- a bunch of crazy highspots that's long forgotten by the end of the night. Despite my rating, I had fun watching Cage/Nation. It was just amazing seeing two men of their size doing the shit they did. Brian Cage botches a lionsault and it looked nasty. Luckily, he was okay. 

The show really picks up after Cage/Nation. The tag title defense was what you'd expect given the names involve. High paced action mixed with some comedy that blends together to create an exhilarating roller-coaster ride of emotions. Chuck Taylor is really on in this match and, imo, gives his best performance since his DDT 4 matches. Not that he was stinking up the joint or anything like that before, but I really enjoyed his work a lot in this match.

Cole/Lee was MOTN for me. Trevor Lee is going places! I really like what they're doing with him giving him all these roll up wins. Great match, with great pacing imo. 

Bucks vs ACH/Fox is what you'd expect. I found that it could have ended about 3-5 minutes earlier but say what. It's the Bucks, they could do whatever the fuck they want at this point.

I had no problems with the main event really. Standard Roddy/O'Reilly affair but not nowhere as dumb. I would say this though, you can criticize this match for no-selling or crazy amount of strikes but O'Reilly had one of the best damn near-fall kick outs I'd ever seen. Roddy hits him with his flying kick followed with a powerbomb and O'Reilly timed the kick out to the last pecosecond. I legit thought Roddy had it won. 

Overall, this was a good show. Although the first two matches are forgettable and Cage/Nation had a major screw up, once the tag team match starts the show gains momentum and never loses it.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

30 mins? :mark:


----------



## ZEROVampire

i have watched Hardys vs Young Bucks from NEW 8/8, this is a really good match. The storyline in the ring was great, 2 of the best tag teams in the world competing in a probably dream match for much people. Nice spots like the hardys more bang for your buck version and the crazy last minutes makes a nice match for me.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

So, I wrote a short email to ROH inquiring about when certain DVDs *cough Joe-Punk cough* would be back in stock. This was their response: 

_Hello M______,

We Thank you for this email.

We will eventually re release and re issue ALL of our "classic" DVD offerings.

These titles will also be added to the ROHWrestling.com VOD section in the near future.

Are you a Ring Side Member?

If not, maybe becoming one will offer you even more options to enjoy The Best Wrestling on the Planet! 

We hope this helps.

Best,
Larry L. Mercer
Ring of Honor Wrestling 
Merchandise Coordinator

_


----------



## sharkboy22

I have the first Hardyz/Bucks match at *****-****1/4*

I didn't find their rematch at NEW anything spectacular tbh. About ****1/2*

And I've yet to see the third match since HOH VII isn't out on DVD yet. 

Also, the date of their first match is August 2nd not 8th like so many of the free uploads state.


----------



## ExGrodzki

*Smart Mark Video Wishlists*

http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/index.php?route=wishlist/shared_wishlist&id=9180&name=Evan


Just got $150 for Christmas, If you had to pick three DVDs to get, what would they be?


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Smart Mark Video Wishlists*



ExGrodzki said:


> http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/index.php?route=wishlist/shared_wishlist&id=9180&name=Evan
> 
> 
> Just got $150 for Christmas, If you had to pick three DVDs to get, what would they be?


Personal taste, I'd only go for the Drake Younger story. Actually may get that even though I'm not a fan of CZW.

Apart from Necro's DVDs, everything else there I couldn't pick as I'd have to watch it all in context; 3 random DVDs from that lot is like when I was a kid and bought Summerslam 1994, KOTR 1998 and Divas in Hedonism in one day, haha.

Have you seen any of these shows?


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Smart Mark Video Wishlists*

EDIT: This was a post I made in the thread that got merged.


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Smart Mark Video Wishlists*



ExGrodzki said:


> http://www.smartmarkvideo.com/index.php?route=wishlist/shared_wishlist&id=9180&name=Evan
> 
> 
> Just got $150 for Christmas, If you had to pick three DVDs to get, what would they be?


FYI, Highspots has a TOD Boxset, which has the first 5 or 6 TODs for $30 so you could get that and save some money. But looking at the list, I enjoyed KOTDM 2006, Masters Of Pain was always a great tournament as well, however the 2009 tournament was a step down compared to the rest. IMO Aside from Carnage Cup V, the best use for IWA Deep South DVDs are for drink coasters. Absolute Garbage.

I'd recommend that you buy the TOD Collection from Highspots, and look at the cards for the MOPs, KOTDM 2006, and CCV and choose the ones you like best because they were all good tournaments IMO.


----------



## Platt

The Highspots set is only the first 4 but still saves you money over buying them individually.

Trying to put together a SMV order myself was only planning on picking up the last 2 AIW GNOs & the latest WSU but since they charge the same for shipping whether you get 1 and I think up to 10 I should really grab some other stuff get the most out of it.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

if you guys haven't seen it, Gabe put Galloway vs. Strong up on youtube from Evolve 35.






Love the screw up on calling Drew McIntyre...Galloway


----------



## ExGrodzki

*Re: Smart Mark Video Wishlists*



sXeMope said:


> FYI, Highspots has a TOD Boxset, which has the first 5 or 6 TODs for $30 so you could get that and save some money. But looking at the list, I enjoyed KOTDM 2006, Masters Of Pain was always a great tournament as well, however the 2009 tournament was a step down compared to the rest. IMO Aside from Carnage Cup V, the best use for IWA Deep South DVDs are for drink coasters. Absolute Garbage.
> 
> I'd recommend that you buy the TOD Collection from Highspots, and look at the cards for the MOPs, KOTDM 2006, and CCV and choose the ones you like best because they were all good tournaments IMO.


Just hard when I have TOD2 on the computer, and TOD 3 and 5 on DVD already, get what I mean? 

I mean this is what I have,

CZW: Tournament of Death 2,3,5,8,8.5,11
CZW: Cage of Death 7,11
CZW: H8 Club Dead?
CZW: Scarred
IWA-MS: Best of KotDM 1997-2003
IWA-EC: Masters of Pain 2008
IWA-DS: Carnage Cup 9
BJW: Deathmatch King Death
Japanese Hardcore Vol.3
Best of Masashi Takeda: Pt.1


and at one point, I had Wrestlecon 2013, New Heights 2011 and TOD 13 in my cart cause that simply sounded like a pretty decent order, but also I really wanted to get IWA-MS NBNGNG 2002, CZW Un F'n Believable 2001, Night of Infamy 2002 and Deja Vu 2002.

Just figured you guys had some great ideas


----------



## sharkboy22

^This guy really likes his ultraviolence. 

Anyway, Highspots order for the Christmas sale:

PWG Use Your Illusion IV
NWA Jeff Peterson Cup 2004 
PWG Enchantment Under The Sea.

I'm really broke after Black Friday, so it's all I can get.


----------



## sXeMope

*Re: Smart Mark Video Wishlists*

I think everyone goes through that Ultraviolence phase. It's what got me into CZW, and indy wrestling in general. I got into wrestling in 2000/2001 and the hardcore stuff was always my favorite. I was legit sad when WWE deactivated the Hardcore title so discovering a promotion that did all that stuff, and more was quite exciting for me.



ExGrodzki said:


> Just hard when I have TOD2 on the computer, and TOD 3 and 5 on DVD already, get what I mean?


Yeah, I get what you mean. I just figured that it could be a way to collect TODs and save money, even if it means an extra copy of a show you have.

Side note: Have you ever checked out IWS? Like the guy above stated, you seem to have a thing for the deathmatch scene and they've done some pretty cool stuff. I recently watched Un F'N Sanctioned 2006 and I'd recommend it if you want something new. Any Un F'N Sanctioned would probably be a decent watch for you. It's their big show and their tradition is to have a FBTW match as the main event. Kind of like CZW with Cage Of Death.


SMV has a sale going. Spend $25+ and get 25% off. Only bought three things though as there's not much going that I want. Picked up Alpha-1 Final Act V, AIW Hell On Earth 10, and the Mark Andrews comp. May buy some stuff from the Highspots sale if I get paid in time.


----------



## Zito

*Re: Smart Mark Video Wishlists*



ExGrodzki said:


> Just got $150 for Christmas, If you had to pick three DVDs to get, what would they be?


The 3 Necro Butcher's Best-ofs are way better than the Highspots one. More expensive however.

IWA Most Violent Matches is not very good. And almost every matches are from Carnage Cup.

I have every DM Tournaments from SMV, so if I play the game, here's my choice :

CZW TOD 4 ; CZW TOD 7 ; CZW TOD 9 ; IWA KOTDM 2003 ; IWA KOTDM 2011 ; IWA EC MOP 2009 ; IWA DS CC 5 ; IWA DS CC 7

Have you the Danny Havoc Vol. 2 ? For me, it's one of the best Deathmatch DVD I have ever seen (with Thumbtack Jack Transfusion)



Anyway, the 25% off on SMV is a great deal. I made my last "big" order yesterday. I think it's the last time because I have all DVD's I wanted from this website. 

So this is my last order :

Evolution Pro Wrestling "Hardcore Harvest 2014"
Joker DVD "The Cambodian Axe Murderer: The Joker Story"
Eddie Kingston DVD "Last Of A Dying Breed: The Eddie Kingston Story"	
Eddie Kingston DVD "WAR KING, The Eddie Kingston Story Volume 2"	
AR Fox DVD "So You Think You Can Fly?: The AR Fox Story"	
Mickie Knuckles DVD "A ******* Woman: The Mickie Knuckles Story"	
Adam Cole DVD "The Panama City Playboy: The Adam Cole Story"	
Nate Webb DVD "Teenage Dirtbag: The Nate Webb Story"	
Brodie Lee DVD "Big Rig: The Brodie Lee Story"	2012bestofbrodielee
Jimmy Jacobs DVD "From Parts Unknown To Revolution Avenue: The Jimmy Jacobs Story"
WSU DVD May 11, 2013 WSU/CZW 2013 "Queen and King of the Ring"	
WSU DVD May 10, 2014 "Queen and King Tournament" - Voorhees, NJ	
Devon Moore DVD "Notorious Scumbag: The Devon Moore Story"

$233 (include $49 shipping to France)


----------



## RKing85

I've never gone through an ultraviolent phase. Not my cup of tea.

not doing any holiday orders. Got enough on my to watch pile as is.


----------



## ExGrodzki

*Re: Smart Mark Video Wishlists*



sharkboy22 said:


> ^This guy really likes his ultraviolence.
> 
> Anyway, Highspots order for the Christmas sale:
> 
> PWG Use Your Illusion IV
> NWA Jeff Peterson Cup 2004
> PWG Enchantment Under The Sea.
> 
> I'm really broke after Black Friday, so it's all I can get.


 Ever since I joined last April I've only ever talked or participated in deathmatch/hardcore threats



sXeMope said:


> I think everyone goes through that Ultraviolence phase. It's what got me into CZW, and indy wrestling in general. I got into wrestling in 2000/2001 and the hardcore stuff was always my favorite. I was legit sad when WWE deactivated the Hardcore title so discovering a promotion that did all that stuff, and more was quite exciting for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I get what you mean. I just figured that it could be a way to collect TODs and save money, even if it means an extra copy of a show you have.
> 
> Side note: Have you ever checked out IWS? Like the guy above stated, you seem to have a thing for the deathmatch scene and they've done some pretty cool stuff. I recently watched Un F'N Sanctioned 2006 and I'd recommend it if you want something new. Any Un F'N Sanctioned would probably be a decent watch for you. It's their big show and their tradition is to have a FBTW match as the main event. Kind of like CZW with Cage Of Death.
> 
> 
> SMV has a sale going. Spend $25+ and get 25% off. Only bought three things though as there's not much going that I want. Picked up Alpha-1 Final Act V, AIW Hell On Earth 10, and the Mark Andrews comp. May buy some stuff from the Highspots sale if I get paid in time.


Well, I looked at the highspots collection, meh, I've always had a real weird feeling about highspots, so I decided not to go with the TOD Collection, thanks so much anyway. Never heard of IWS, will have to check out, and totally cool, glad to see they pull events like that out once in a while, we need more hardcore/deathmatch wrestling.

Also sucks that FREEDOMS and BJW don't update their SMV catalogs.

Decided on four DVDs in time for the sale yesterday.

IWA-DS Most Violent Matches
CZW New Heights 2011
CZW Wrestlecon 2013
CZW Tournament of Death XIII


----------



## Platt




----------



## sharkboy22

Deathmatch wrestling got me into the Indy scene. I remember back in 2008 finding some CZW and IWA-MS on YouTube and it was the coolest shit ever. Grew out of it for IWC reasons "its stoopid and requires no talent" but got back into it once I realized how smartly they can be worked.


----------



## sXeMope

I think deathmatches get a bad rap because people who don't watch it (or watch the wrong stuff) see highlight videos or hear about incidents and make their judgements based off of that. I definitely agree that there's a lot of horrible stuff out there today but I think most of us can agree that there are a lot of guys who are primarily deathmatch guys who can wrestle a straight match. Guys like Masada, Drake, Havoc, Tremont (to an extent) all come to mind.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Pretty excited about my purchases, I bought the DVDs for the deathmatches they have but it also seems the entire card is good (exception of the IWA-DS).
New Heights 2011 looks solid and so does Wrestlecon 2013


----------



## Certified G

sXeMope said:


> I think deathmatches get a bad rap because people who don't watch it (or watch the wrong stuff) see highlight videos or hear about incidents and make their judgements based off of that. I definitely agree that there's a lot of horrible stuff out there today but I think most of us can agree that there are a lot of guys who are primarily deathmatch guys who can wrestle a straight match. Guys like Masada, Drake, Havoc, Tremont (to an extent) all come to mind.


Agreed. There's so much trash out there in the deathmatch scene it's really hard to defend it sometimes. 

There was a match a couple years ago at a Carnage Cup and I think most people here will know which match I mean just by describing it. It was these 2 nobodies nearly killing themselves with ridiculous spots with no flow whatsoever. The worst part was when one of the guys grabbed a boxcutter and legitimately stabbed the other guy in the arm with it. No build up to that "spot" and it was over so quick half the (tiny) audience likely had no idea what happened. I think the guys in the match were John Rare and Spider Boodrow or something like that.

Anyway, stuff like that is a complete embarrassment to the entire deathmatch scene. If, for some reason, that was the first deathmatch someone sees, either it's the last they see or it's the snuff wrestling they've been long searching for. I'm not sure some promoters realize how bad they're making the scene look.

I'm also a big deathmatch fan and it's a shame to see the reputation it's gotten partially because of matches described above, and because of people casting judgement on highlight videos/stories they read somewhere.

For the guy who asked about some good dvd's, Smart Mark's compilation set of IWA-MS called Legacy Of Violence is pretty good. I'd recommend that one next time they have a sale.


----------



## FITZ

I like death match wrestling and when it's done properly it can be amazing. With the right story in the match I'll put it up there with just about anything. But yeah when it's bad it can just be horrible and disgusting. 

Stabbing someone with a box cutter is just absurd because that can really injure someone. I look at death match wrestling like I do any other match but taken to a different level. A wrestling match is supposed to convince you that the guys are hurting each other when they actually aren't. A death match is supposed to look like the guys in it are killing each other when they are actually jut hurting each other. There is skill involved with doing those matches because if you do it wrong you're going to get really bad injuries with really deep cuts. Yeah there is a ton of blood but I feel like the goal in those matches is to get surface wounds that heel quickly and bleed a lot, not to just maim yourself.


----------



## ExGrodzki

The Corre said:


> Agreed. There's so much trash out there in the deathmatch scene it's really hard to defend it sometimes.
> 
> There was a match a couple years ago at a Carnage Cup and I think most people here will know which match I mean just by describing it. It was these 2 nobodies nearly killing themselves with ridiculous spots with no flow whatsoever. The worst part was when one of the guys grabbed a boxcutter and legitimately stabbed the other guy in the arm with it. No build up to that "spot" and it was over so quick half the (tiny) audience likely had no idea what happened. I think the guys in the match were John Rare and Spider Boodrow or something like that.
> 
> Anyway, stuff like that is a complete embarrassment to the entire deathmatch scene. If, for some reason, that was the first deathmatch someone sees, either it's the last they see or it's the snuff wrestling they've been long searching for. I'm not sure some promoters realize how bad they're making the scene look.
> 
> I'm also a big deathmatch fan and it's a shame to see the reputation it's gotten partially because of matches described above, and because of people casting judgement on highlight videos/stories they read somewhere.
> 
> 
> For the guy who asked about some good dvd's, Smart Mark's compilation set of IWA-MS called Legacy Of Violence is pretty good. I'd recommend that one next time they have a sale.


Yeah, IWA-DS has a tendency to do that, very rare they don't have issues like that. And to think Spidar Boodrow could actually work a match, unlike John Rare who is absolute trash. Legacy of Violence sounds awesome, totally putting it on the wishlist and grabbing it next sale. Looking to get 00'-14' KotDM's, excluding 97' cause it just sounds awful.


----------



## sXeMope

That Boodrow/Rare spot was actually exactly what I was thinking about when I said what I said. I was thinking about accidents that happen (Nick Gages arm, Necros arm, etc) but intentional spots like the box cutter are horrible, unsafe, and make the scene look horrible. I agree with the statement that some promoters may not realize how much damage they are doing by allowing it but multiple wrestlers have commented in shoots about the IWA Deep South promoter, saying he likes to "See the meat hanging" which is a horrible outlook to have IMO.

Rare and Boodrow are both the shits IMO. If anyone's ever seen MOP 2012, there was a part of Masada/Boodrow that was a shoot. Masada discussed it in his SMV shoot. I haven't heard anything about Rare, Boodrow, or IWA Deep South in a while and honestly I hope it stays that way honestly.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> That Boodrow/Rare spot was actually exactly what I was thinking about when I said what I said. I was thinking about accidents that happen (Nick Gages arm, Necros arm, etc) but intentional spots like the box cutter are horrible, unsafe, and make the scene look horrible. I agree with the statement that some promoters may not realize how much damage they are doing by allowing it but multiple wrestlers have commented in shoots about the IWA Deep South promoter, saying he likes to "See the meat hanging" which is a horrible outlook to have IMO.
> 
> Rare and Boodrow are both the shits IMO. If anyone's ever seen MOP 2012, there was a part of Masada/Boodrow that was a shoot. Masada discussed it in his SMV shoot. I haven't heard anything about Rare, Boodrow, or IWA Deep South in a while and honestly I hope it stays that way honestly.


Accidents are one thing and they happen in death matches just like they do in matches. I mean look at Masada, how many death matches did he do? And he fucked up his knee running across the ring in a standard tag match against Drew Gulak and Kimber Lee I think. 

A promoter that wants to see the "meat hanging" is just an idiot because that involves doing actual damage to someone's body.


----------



## smitlick

Whatever show has the Gusset Plate match with MASADA and Havoc or something similar in CZW is a must get. Best CZW death match in years.


----------



## Certified G

smitlick said:


> Whatever show has the Gusset Plate match with MASADA and Havoc or something similar in CZW is a must get. Best CZW death match in years.


Wasn't that from New Heights 2011? That match was awesome, I absolutely loved it the first time I watched it. I can't remember what exactly it was, but I think there was a spot in that match that legit made me cringe which doesn't happen often haha. Masada smashed Danny Havoc through some glass in the corner I think and he got this big gash (I think). Actually want to pop in the disc and watch that match now.


----------



## FITZ

MASADA/Kasai had a pretty crazy match with the gussete plates. I thought Kasia lost an eye at one point but he was fine. I took a friend to Wrestlecon that wasn't too experienced with CZW (though I did take him to a show once before at the Arena but they only had a Fans Bring the Weapons match) so he was shocked at the Kasai/Masada match. I got blood on me and I was in the second row.


----------



## ExGrodzki

The Corre said:


> Wasn't that from New Heights 2011? That match was awesome, I absolutely loved it the first time I watched it. I can't remember what exactly it was, but I think there was a spot in that match that legit made me cringe which doesn't happen often haha. Masada smashed Danny Havoc through some glass in the corner I think and he got this big gash (I think). Actually want to pop in the disc and watch that match now.


Actually one of the four DVDs I ordered on Friday was New Heights 2011, sounds epic, can't wait!


----------



## ExGrodzki

sXeMope said:


> That Boodrow/Rare spot was actually exactly what I was thinking about when I said what I said. I was thinking about accidents that happen (Nick Gages arm, Necros arm, etc) but intentional spots like the box cutter are horrible, unsafe, and make the scene look horrible. I agree with the statement that some promoters may not realize how much damage they are doing by allowing it but multiple wrestlers have commented in shoots about the IWA Deep South promoter, saying he likes to "See the meat hanging" which is a horrible outlook to have IMO.
> 
> Rare and Boodrow are both the shits IMO. If anyone's ever seen MOP 2012, there was a part of Masada/Boodrow that was a shoot. Masada discussed it in his SMV shoot. I haven't heard anything about Rare, Boodrow, or IWA Deep South in a while and honestly I hope it stays that way honestly.


MASADA's shoots always pique my interest. and yeah, that Nightmare on Campbells Creek deathmatch from MoP12 was pretty legit if I recall. Honestly, fuck John Rare, and honestly Boodrow isn't as bad, but he's close


----------



## Zito

Some great DVD's about Deathmatch :

- Danny Havoc Vol. 2 "Reflections, Memoirs, and Musings of a Drug-Crazed Sheep Killer" SMV
- Drake Younger Vol. 1 "The Psycho Shooter" SMV
- MASADA "Reflections & Refractions" RFVideo
- Necro Butcher Vol. 2 "Choose Death" SMV
- Transfusion "Thumbtack Jack in the United States" SMV
- BJW "Death Match Title History 2005/2007" & "2008/2010" wXw Shop (ship from Germany)
- BJW "Blood & Death History" eBay (rare, expensive & only highlights, but amazing)
- IWA-MS "Legacy of Violence" SMV

BONUS :

- "History of Hardcore" Highspots
- "Cage of Death 1-15" Highspots
- Atsushi Onita "Best of Death Matches" Highspots


----------



## Certified G

ExGrodzki said:


> Actually one of the four DVDs I ordered on Friday was New Heights 2011, sounds epic, can't wait!


Alright cool man, it was a pretty solid show. Don't expect too much from Sami Callihan vs Necro Butcher though. I was pretty excited to watch that one (I expected a stiff match) but from what I can remember it was a pretty short, uneventful match.

On the topic of Sami Callihan in CZW, if you haven't already, check out Sami Callihan vs AR Fox from Cage Of Death 13. I'm not sure what the general consensus was around here concerning that match. My reaction was :banderas after watching that match, best match on the card along with the Cage Of Death.


----------



## ExGrodzki

The Corre said:


> Alright cool man, it was a pretty solid show. Don't expect too much from Sami Callihan vs Necro Butcher though. I was pretty excited to watch that one (I expected a stiff match) but from what I can remember it was a pretty short, uneventful match.
> 
> On the topic of Sami Callihan in CZW, if you haven't already, check out Sami Callihan vs AR Fox from Cage Of Death 13. I'm not sure what the general consensus was around here concerning that match. My reaction was :banderas after watching that match, best match on the card along with the Cage Of Death.


I find that Sami's match vs Danny at Cage of Death 11 to be :banderas but I'll totally look into his match against AR, I've only heard great things about him. And yeah, I was thinking Butcher and Callihan would be awesome, guess I'll just have to see myself. But yeah, seeing as MASADA vs. Danny is sort-of legendary now in CZW, I thought it was necessary to get. I also grabbed TOD13, which I heard was absolutely excellent and I also got Wrestlecon2013 for the Kasai vs. MASADA match. Opinions on those two?


----------



## Certified G

Tournament Of Death 13 was a great show. It was nice to see more than 1 BJW star on the show. Like I said before, I'm a big deathmatch fan so I've always had a soft spot for deathmatch tournaments, and TOD in particular. So yeah, that's definitely a show worth picking up. 
Another show I've always loved ever since I first saw it was TOD 9. Cult Fiction was a cool stable (JC Bailey, Brain Damage, Toby Klein) and they had a great presence on that show. If you can make sure to check out that show too. And another very underrated show is IWA-MS Something To Prove 2005, I've posted about it before. It's IWA's debut at The Arena and it's just a great show from top to bottom so I'll keep plugging that one. 

Wrestlecon 2013 doesn't sound too familiar. I may have seen bits and pieces from that show, but I don't own it on dvd. I'll look into buying it next time I do an order with Smart Mark (which is very infrequent).


----------



## sXeMope

I'll second that Blood And Death suggestion by Zito. No need to look on eBay and pay a shit ton of money though. IVP has it for $10.



The Corre said:


> Alright cool man, it was a pretty solid show. Don't expect too much from Sami Callihan vs Necro Butcher though. I was pretty excited to watch that one (I expected a stiff match) but from what I can remember it was a pretty short, uneventful match.
> 
> On the topic of Sami Callihan in CZW, if you haven't already, check out Sami Callihan vs AR Fox from Cage Of Death 13. I'm not sure what the general consensus was around here concerning that match. My reaction was :banderas after watching that match, best match on the card along with the Cage Of Death.


IIRC didn't Sami have a broken wrist in that match with Necro? 

--

IMO the sickest spot in that Masada/Havoc Gusset Plate match was when Havoc swung the loose piece of the pallet (Or whatever it was) with the gusset plate on it into Masada's arm.

--

I watched the Cliff Compton/Sex Ferguson show last night. Entertaining waste of 2 hours. Glad I didn't pay for it though.


----------



## ExGrodzki

Will spoiler-review all DVDs once they arrive tomorrow, looking forward to the TOD and two CZW events, got the IWA-DS simply out of fascination. Also, is there a way to get the newer FREEDOMS and BJW DVDs?


----------



## sXeMope

Only place I know of is for FREEDOMS is from Bahu, the guy who runs fmwwrestling.us. He must have some connections to Japan because he's the only one I've ever seen that has a lot of the more recent stuff he has. IVP is generally okay with BJW DVDs, but I don't know any lesser-known/private sellers.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Raindust

CHIKARA's Finale was a great event.


----------



## RKing85

ordered a bunch of Steen show dvd's from highspots when they were on sale a couple weeks back. Came yesterday so going to be watching those for the next week or so.

Saw the Chuck Taylor Backstage Pass from rf. Plan on getting more of those backstage passes. Enjoyed it. 

threw in a novelty grab bag with my highspots order. I believe this was the 4th time I got one. First time I felt I didn't get my moneys worth. A program, a stone cold steve austin drinking straw, old WWF/WCW cards/stickers, couple pencils, and a couple dogtags. Disappointed.


----------



## sharkboy22

I can't ever see myself buying those grab bags. Its pretty cool to see highspots still has those stuff in stock after so many of years though.


----------



## FITZ

ROH: The Summer of Punk


_ROH Championship Match:_
*Austin Aries(c) vs. CM Punk*

I’ve heard the story of what happens in this match but hearing about the match and seeing the match are two very different things. Punk is unanimously cheered by the fans for what’s supposed to be his last ROH match while anything that Aries does is met with boos. It created a pretty amazing atmosphere and made the post match stuff all the better. 

Punk starts out going after the head and neck of Aries. The commentators were talking about how it was injured so it made sense for Punk to attack that area. You also got some shades of his matches with Samoa Joe as early on Punk was the one dominating the match and he used a headlock to control the match, but he would break the hold to hit more impactful moves against Aries. Punk was actually dominating the match and was in control for a really long time before Aries was able to take control. And when Aries did take control it was because he sort of got lucky and hit a huge move on the ring apron. Once Aries took control the fans just went against Aries 100% and that only made the control segment leading to the eventual comeback all that much better. 


And the comeback was fantastic. They reached a fever pitch and they just kept going and the crowd kept loving it. What’s great is that ROH fans are “smart” and they were totally worked over here. I don’t think they believed that Punk had a chance to win despite the fact that they really wanted to see him win. Punk and Aries work their asses off to get the crowd to believe that Punk can win the match but I’m not sure if they ever really thought it was going to happen until it happened. The match also has one of my favorite uses of a “Fighting Spirit” spot that I can remember and I think it led to the crowd being fooled on a finish. Aries hits the Pepsi Plunge, Punk gets up at 1, then Aries knocks him down again and hits him with 450. At this point you could feel the crowd starting to deflate because if this was Punk’s real last ROH match the match would have ended here or would have ended a few seconds later when Aries went for a backslide. But it wasn’t and then Punk took it home with an awesome combo of moves and Punk wins the title. OK if the show ended here and nothing else happens with Punk this is a classic match because they took everyone on a rollercoaster and had the crowd eating out of their hands. I would probably give this the full 5 if Punk’s win didn’t involve him sort of no selling everything Aries hit him with.
*****¾ *


Then comes a promo that starts of as if it will be this nice heartfelt promo where Punk talks about how he was so happy to win the title and all of that. Then Punks tells us a story about a snake and an old man… And a nice farewell promo turns into one of the best promos that I’ve ever heard from anyone. Then Christopher Daniels comes out and Punk again works the crowd. They thought he was going to drop the title to Daniels then and there. And he didn’t. And he left through the crowd. And I still don’t know if New Jersey has forgiven for him it. 


_ROH Championship Match:_
*CM Punk(c) vs. Jay Lethal w/Samoa Joe*

Punk had the chance to name his opponent after being goaded by Foley into defending the title. He picks Lethal who was far from a main event guy when this match took place I think. So Lethal is a huge underdog and is now fighting for all of ROH. He hits a dragon suplex as soon as the bell rings and started off being in control of the match. That was probably the best thing that Lethal did because Lethal is just not very good. Despite the fact that he’s in the ring with Punk who says that after he wins this match he’s leaving ROH with the title he just doesn’t connect with the crowd or me and I don’t understand how. Punk picked him because Lethal pinned him once and Punk wants some petty revenge. Lethal was picked because Punk knew he could beat him so the guy is in an ideal situation for a babyface underdog. Lethal got in a lot of offense early on but there wasn’t urgency or anything to it, he was just controlling the match like it was any other match. Lethal even kicked out of a big move at 1 and it was just pointless because he didn’t fire up or anything, he just kicked out at 1.

Things got a lot better at the end because made it look like Lethal had a chance at times and just played an amazing heel. Despite the fact that Lethal isn’t good it was just impossible for the crowd to not care here. Punk was great, Lethal was a warm body for him to have a match with, and Samoa Joe being at ringside was a pretty cool idea. The ending was amazing as Punk looked right at Joe and hit Lethal with the Muscle Buster and then choked him out while staring right at Punk. The match was good and it was an amazing carry job by Punk.
****¼ *


_ROH Championship Match:_
*CM Punk(c) vs. Roderick Strong* 

Strong did everything that I wanted Lethal to do in the previous match. When he had his chance on offense it always looked like he was trying to get the win. His chops to Punk were brutal and when he got going on offense you could believe in him. Punk was just as good here as well because he would do whatever he could to keep Strong from building momentum and had some great trash talk towards Joe, Gibson, and Foley who were watching from a balcony. The change from his match with Aries to this match are just unbelievable because he was now playing as cowardly of a heel as you can get. The amount of eye pokes, running out of the ring, and other cheap tactics was great and it was getting him heat with the NYC crowd. He was not getting cheered by anyone at the show. 

The match was great obviously and I love how they are able to take the crowd on a roller coaster like ride. Strong gets some offense in at the start and he immediately tries to hit his signature moves but fails to do so. Punk takes control and then you get a long time of Punk trying to keep Strong down but Strong constantly getting in offense. He starts hitting moves and building momentum and the crowd starts feeding off of him and then Punk cuts him off. That’s what happened the entire match really and it was amazing to watch. Strong would get more and more momentum and at the end there were some points where it looked like he was going to get the win and then he would lose that momentum as Punk would take control and sometimes come close to winning himself. Todd Sinclair deserves some credit here as his near falls were perfect on some of the roll ups. The ending was in line with the rest of the match as Strong fires up again and this time it really seems like Punk won’t be able to stop him but then Punk cheats and somehow walks away with the belt. 

This wasn’t quite a Ric Flair heel championship defense but it was close as Punk was really generating those emotions that Flair did as champion. Watching Punk’s chest bleed from chops and seeing him take a brutal beating had me feeling that he couldn’t possibly escape with the title and then Punk went on and did just that. 
******


_ROH Championship Match:_
*CM Punk(c) vs. James Gibson* 

More great heel work from Punk. Earlier in the night Punk had hit Gibson with a chain and busted him open so Gibson comes out with the cut wrapped up. Unlike what I was expecting Gibson still comes out on the offensive and you can feel some hatred in the opening minutes. Gibson sort of evens the score when Punk gets a big cut on his back. Gibson’s offense was really good early on as he hit the big moves and had Punk where he wanted him and then he took Punk to the mat with some arm work (that Punk sold well and gradually recovered from). 

The match had less of that roller coaster feeling to it but what they did worked. This felt like it was going to be Gibson’s night as everything Punk was doing at the end had the appearance of Punk trying to hold off the inevitable. Gibson could not be stopped, until Punk stopped him. Punk was in control at times and I loved how he would go right for the cut on Gibson’s head in an attempt to open him back up (which did happen a couple times). But those moments of control from Punk were fairly early in the match and as the match neared conclusion it just seemed like Punk was trying to weather the storm for as long as possible.

I loved the match because it was designed to be heartbreaking. The whole time it just looks like there is no way that Punk was walking out with the title because Gibson was on fire that night and the crowd wanted him to take the title. He was in there with someone that he clearly hated and he had the chance to stop his plan to take the ROH title to WWE. Punk had been talking a ton of shit to him and Gibson did a great job of playing a babyface during the match. And then Punk steals a win and you’re just left feeling pissed off. 
***** *


_ROH Championship Match:_
*CM Punk(c) vs. Christopher Daniels w/Allison Danger *

Very cool match, I’m not sure exactly I feel about it. I can easily see why someone wouldn’t like this 60 minute draw because it did seem kind of slow and it wasn’t all that exciting for such a long match. The match reminded me a lot of the 60 minute match that Tyler Black and Austin Aries had at Final Battle. Now I know that might not seem like the highest praise but I didn’t hate that match as much as some. The reason why I say that is that I was given the impression for a huge chunk of the match that Punk didn’t really want to win. At about the 45 minute mark I would have told you that Punk wanted the match to end in a draw. At one point he hit a move and went for a very nonchalant pin attempt and Daniels kicked out. Punk’s response was to smile and say, “Shocking.” 

I’m just not sure how I feel about him doing something like that. Part of me loves him being a total piece of shit and doing something like that. Then there is the other part that wishes they had just gone and had a really exciting match like I know they could have. I do love that the scene seemed to be set for the perfect Daniels title win and we were again denied seeing Punk drop the title. The show was “The Homecoming” and it was taking place in Philly in the same venue where ROH started. Even at this point there was this thing about Daniels never being able to win the title in ROH. And he had that backstory of being a guy that defied the rules that him winning the belt to defend the honor of ROH was fitting. But naturally that wasn’t meant to be. Tough to rate because I love the idea and writing this review makes it seem like an amazing match but actually sitting there and watching it for 60 minutes it isn’t as awesome as I just made it out to be.
****½ *


_Elimination Match for the ROH Championship:_
*CM Punk(c) vs. Samoa Joe vs. James Gibson vs. Christopher Daniels* 

Really cool concept here. You had to tag in and out and there was a 60 minute time limit and we’re told right away that if there isn’t 1 winner at the end of 60 minutes Punk retains even if he’s been eliminated. So you have that dynamic and you have 3 guys that just want to kill Punk but have to follow the rules of the match. So you see Punk making blind tags in and out and doing his best to just piss off everyone. There was a ton of tension with Joe and everyone wanted to see those two in the ring together again as Punk hadn’t previously had a singles match against him. It was just great to see a match where there was so much going on and you had to think about everything that was going on or could happen. Punk wanting to leave ROH as champion was again the focus and it created this cool dynamic where all of the challengers had an understanding that Punk could not win the match. So you had Punk being a great heel and some good antics where the faces just wouldn’t let him tag out. 

Just like the previous match the story and the strategy from everyone was fantastic but this was executed much better because the match was a lot more entertaining to watch. Punk just acts like a little shit the entire time and does everything to piss people off and get cheap eliminations. He takes Gibson out with a chair, pushes Daniels’ foot off the bottom rope so he gets choked out, and then gets a fluke roll-up on Joe. Gibson then makes his return and they have a great exchange before we get a really emotional win by Gibson. And man did it seem like a big deal when Gibson won the title. Punk was amazing here and the match was a blast because it was something different. The basic mindset of everyone was unlike a normal match because while everyone wanted to win they really wanted to make sure that Punk didn’t. Punk on the other hand was stalling at some points and avoiding entering the ring against a fresh opponent. Until Gibson was taken out with the chair it seemed like a battle of wits between Punk and his opponents to get Punk in the ring alone with an uninjured opponent. Great way to end a brief, but amazing title run. 
******


_2-Out-Of-3 Falls_
*CM Punk vs. Colt Cabana* 

Kind of sucks that Punk’s entrance was cut but I guess it had to be done considering ROH isn’t your average indy company any more and there was a lot of licensed music used here. Anyway this is a really cool match and I can’t decide if they had the easiest situation to work in or the hardest. On one hand they could do no wrong for the crowd but on the other hand everyone knew they were friends and it sort of limited what they could do in the ring. So they did a lot of mat based stuff early on and Punk got in a lot of moves that he knew he wouldn’t have the chance to do for a long time. Cabana was goofy the entire first fall which was pretty funny and as the match wore on Punk got more and more annoyed with it. I loved the way the first fall ended with Punk hitting a low blow and then pinning Colt with one of his own moves. The crowd was put in a strange situation where Punk did something really heelish but I loved the match and it was a brilliant way for them to justify them doing some more serious things in the ring. Punk didn’t want his last match to be a joke so he forced the intensity to pick up. 

Once the intensity picks up it was all about making Colt look strong as Cabana hangs with Punk and beats him cleanly in two falls. As the match wore on I was left with the impression that neither of them wanted to lose their last match against each other which was a plus. It’s just a shame that the crowd was put in such a tough spot because once Punk hit a low blow they quieted down because they wanted to cheer Punk but still liked Cabana and all of that. They absolutely should have had this match but it was just tough to work and keep the crowd being interested. But from the comfort of my own home I had no problems and they told a really cool story that really wouldn’t be appropriate in most other circumstances. This match is more about the moment than anything else and it’s amazing that just the previous night Punk was the huge asshole that was holding the company hostage. It’s a nice way to end what was a pretty amazing Summer for CM Punk.
****¾*​
It's a great DVD that you really should get. The matches alone were amazing but throw in some Punk heel promos and this is well worth the price.


----------



## maxpower2781

If anyone is interested I have some rare OOP dvd's I am selling on ebay:

ROH GOLD
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROH-GOLD-DV...?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item4d2b0a1003

ROH NEW FRONTIERS
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROH-NEW-FRO...?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item4d2b0a5617

ROH BLOODLUST
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROH-BLOODLU...?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item4d2b0a7cfa

ROH FRONTIER OF HONOR
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROH-FRONTIE...?pt=US_DVD_HD_DVD_Blu_ray&hash=item4d2b0a6ba5


----------



## ZEROVampire

*CHIKARA Permis de Tuer
(August 16, 2014)*

Elimination Match
The Sullivan Brothers (Ivan Sullivan & Razen) vs The Flood (Jaka & Qefka the Quiet) vs Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) vs The Spectral Envoy (Hallowicked & UltraMantis Black) *

Ashley Remington vs Kodama DUD

The Proletariat Boar of Moldova vs Silver Ant *3/4

The Shard vs Eddie Kingston N/R

The Colony: Xtreme Force (Orbit Adventure Ant & Missile Assault Ant) vs 3.0 (Scott Parker & Shane Matthews) **

Archibald Peck vs Juan Francisco de Coronado **1/2

Dasher Hatfield, Fire Ant, Icarus, Mark Angelosetti & Worker Ant vs The Flood (Nokken, Flex Rumblecrunch, Max Smashmaster, Jimmy Jacobs & 17) ***

Overall Rating: 3.75


*CHIKARA Vivre et Laisser Mourir
(August 17, 2014)*

Elimination Match
The Colony (Fire Ant & Worker Ant) vs Los Ice Creams (El Hijo del Ice Cream & Ice Cream Jr.) vs The McGoths (Bloodlust McGoth & Spooky McGoth) vs Osirian Portal (Amasis & Ophidian) *

Kodama vs Nokken *

Ashley Remington vs Chuck Taylor *3/4

3Peck0 (Shane Matthews, Scott Parker & Archibald Peck) vs The Wrecking Crew (Max Smashmaster, Flex Rumblecrunch & Jaka) **1/2

Jimmy Jacobs vs Silver Ant **

Missile Assault Ant, Orbit Adventure Ant, The Shard & 17 vs UltraMantis Black, Hallowicked, Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti **

*CHIKARA Grand Championship*
Icarus (c) vs Juan Francisco de Coronado ***1/4

Overall Rating: 4.0


----------



## RKing85

Watching Global Wars and Steve Corino is patting himself on his back for knowing Kushida's MMA record and Kevin Kelly is giving him a verbal bj for doing his research.

The problem is Corino fucked up the record. Kushida is undefeated in MMA (6-0-2), but Corino gave him some losses.

Dying laughing here.


----------



## Platt

:mark:

Just pre-ordered the package deal, plus with all the loyalty points I had from Black Friday I basically got free shipping :mark:



> BONUS OFFER:
> February is "Cutest Tag Team Month" and we have THREE DVDs that will be released on February 4th featuring Candice LeRae and Joey Ryan. GET ALL THREE FOR ONLY $29.99!!!
> 
> You will receive the following is you select the Bonus Offer:
> 
> Diva Diaries with Candice LeRae DVD-R
> The Joey & Candice Highspots Special DVD-R
> Best Friends with Joey Ryan DVD-R


----------



## TJQ

Platt said:


> :mark:
> 
> Just pre-ordered the package deal, plus with all the loyalty points I had from Black Friday I basically got free shipping :mark:


Definitely going to be picking these up, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## DarloKid

Platt said:


> :mark:
> 
> Just pre-ordered the package deal, plus with all the loyalty points I had from Black Friday I basically got free shipping :mark:


HI platt your probably sick of me asking your advice ... but you reckon i would get a customs charge to deliver to uk if i took advantage of this deal


cracking offer


----------



## sXeMope

May pick up that package. Pretty good deal. 

Also worth noting that Highspots has PWG Sells Out Vol. 2 rereleased for pre-order. JEEZUS~!


----------



## Platt

DarloKid said:


> HI platt your probably sick of me asking your advice ... but you reckon i would get a customs charge to deliver to uk if i took advantage of this deal
> 
> 
> cracking offer


I'd say it's a 50/50 chance. It's a high enough price that they could charge you but a small enough parcel that they might not look at it that closely.

With the points I had I only actually paid $9ish for the DVDs so I better be safe.


----------



## Even Flow

So Cal Val is debuting for EVOLVE on Friday. The latest WWN Alert says she's going to be a Manager going forward.


----------



## sXeMope

Got my DGUSA Black Friday order today. Not sure if this is known but apparently the EVOLVE DVDs that were up for pre-order weren't ready in time to ship. That's what the note in the package said anyways. Could have just had more orders for them than he had copies. I did get a complimentary Wrestlecon 2013 guide though. Great addition to the pile of wrestling stuff I have absolutely no use for.


----------



## Platt

I got the same note in mine.


----------



## RKing85

For $30 bucks, that's a pretty good deal.


----------



## sharkboy22

I'm trying to get into CHIKARA for the umpteenth time now. Can anyone tell me what are some of their best shows?


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Glory by Honor XIII
(November 15, 2014)*

The Romantic Touch vs Tommaso Ciampa 3/4*

Hanson vs Moose vs BJ Whitmer vs Mark Briscoe **1/4

Frankie Kazarian vs Roderick Strong **3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs The Kingdom (Michael Bennett & Matt Taven) **3/4

Will Ferrara vs Adam Page 1/2*

*ROH World TV Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs RD Evans ***

Adam Cole vs Christopher Daniels **1/2

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs ACH *1/4 (_Post Match win_)

Overall Rating: 3.75


----------



## sharkboy22

Got some Dragon Gate USA DVDs. They're old and they're lots of reviews out there already, but I have a voice too goddammit!

*Dragon Gate USA: Open the Historic Gate​*
1. BxB Hulk vs Yamato ★★★

2. Ken Doane vs 2 Cold Scorpio ★★★

3. The Colony vs F.I.S.T. ★★★¾

4. Dragon Kid vs Masato Yoshino ★★★¼

5. CIMA & Susumu Yokosuka ★★★★¼

6. Shingo vs Naruki Doi ★★★★

Really easy to watch. I had to pick this one up given all the hype. I found the opening match solid. It was legit in the four star category until BxB Hulk went complete stupid on selling the leg. If you're gonna no sell a leg at least do it gradually. Dude got irish whipped, fell down half way cause the injured leg, then started flippity flopping out of nowhere. Was still fun but man it really, really brought this match down. 

I liked Doane/Scorpio. There was a point where they sort of lost the audience but they told a story. And if the opener can still get three stars, then it's only far this one can as well.

CHIKARA match was lots of fun. No complaints. Dragon Kid/Yoshino was good but it felt a bit too over the pace and disconnected at some points. 

I don't think I need to say much about the tag match and the main event. Tag match was what you'd expect and the main event was worked really well and had a nice slow place and built gradually to a nice finish. No complaints. 

I'm not sure if I'd call this show a must-watch. Tbh, nothing really stands out as MOTY worthy. Still, it flows well and it's a show where you can just sit back and watch to kill some time....and it will be worth it.

/DVD review from a show everyone has seen by now.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> I'm trying to get into CHIKARA for the umpteenth time now. Can anyone tell me what are some of their best shows?


For what it's worth, KOT 2009, 2011 and 2012 are all in SMV's top 10 best sellers. Their Best Of [year] releases are always worth checking out too.


----------



## Corey

I would absolutely call DGUSA's first show a must see. For my money, it's probably one of the most well paced, quality filled Indy shows I've ever seen. All 6 matches are ***+ and vary in styles while the double main event are two absolutely awesome spectacles. I believe I gave **** 1/4 to both on last watch (maybe even higher for the tag match). Shingo/Doi is one of the most slept on in DGUSA history. That and Shingo/Hulk from the first Bushido: Code of the Warrior show are totally forgotten about and underrated. 

Glad you liked Doane/Scorpio. Real good undercard match that gets overlooked. (Y)


----------



## Groovemachine

*PCW vs ROH Supershow of Honor Night 1*

6-way scramble - **3/4
~ Started off with a bit of comedy and then broke down into a big ol' generic spotfest.

Michael Elgin vs Brodus Clay - *1/2
~ Not a good big-man match up. Clay didn't seem terribly motivated.

Delirious vs Mad Man Manson - N/R
~ Hardly a wrestling match but very fun.

Martin Kirby vs Lance Storm - ***
~ Technically sound but it never kicked into a higher gear.

Adam Cole vs Dave Mastiff - ***3/4
~ Strong character work, well paced, good selling...this was a lovely little match. At one point Mastiff collapses while attempting the cannonball due to all the legwork Cole had been focusing on Mastiff's knee, but considering it's Mastiff we're talking about, I'm not sure it was warranted.

Uhaa Nation vs Tomasso Ciampa - **3/4
~ Was plodding along nicely, but we had some pretty poor interference from Masters at the end which dragged it down.

Bubblegum vs Paul London - **1/2
~ Standard stuff really. Harmless, forgettable.

Team Single vs ReDRagon vs The Decade vs The Briscoes - **3/4
~ Adequate, nothing more. No one had long enough in the ring to really impress or do anything out of the ordinary.


I'd heard extremely positive things about the Supershow of Honor weekend, but this was a very average way to start things. Here's hoping it picks up for Night 2 and 3. Cole/Mastiff is worth checking out at least.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Groovemachine said:


> *PCW vs ROH Supershow of Honor Night 1*
> 
> Michael Elgin vs Brodus Clay


*Who would book this?! *

unk4

Has anyone watched "In the Ring with the Wolves" yet?


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Final Battle 2014 PPV
(December 7, 2014)*

4 Corner Survival
Mark Briscoe vs Caprice Coleman vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Hanson ***

Roderick Strong vs Adam Page ***

Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa *3/4

Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Cedric Alexander vs Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & ACH ***1/2

RD Evans vs Moose *1/2

*ROH World TV Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Matt Sydal **

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs Time Splitters (KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley) ***3/4

*ROH World Championship - Fight Without Honor*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs Adam Cole ***

Overall Rating: 7.25

_Another really good PPV from Ring of Honor_


----------



## Gretchen

ZEROVampire said:


> *ROH Final Battle 2014 PPV
> (December 7, 2014)*
> 
> 4 Corner Survival
> Mark Briscoe vs Caprice Coleman vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Hanson ***
> 
> Roderick Strong vs Adam Page ***
> 
> Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa *3/4
> 
> Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Cedric Alexander vs Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & ACH ***1/2
> 
> RD Evans vs Moose *1/2
> 
> *ROH World TV Championship*
> Jay Lethal (c) vs Matt Sydal **
> 
> *ROH World Tag Team Championship*
> reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs Time Splitters (KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley) ***3/4
> 
> *ROH World Championship - Fight Without Honor*
> Jay Briscoe (c) vs Adam Cole ***
> 
> Overall Rating: 7.25
> 
> _Another really good PPV from Ring of Honor_


I feel like you're a bit harsh on the main event (4 star affair imo) and maybe the 6 man tag (also around 4 stars, 3.75 at the very least) but I agree with the rest of your ratings.

Best ROH show since War of the Worlds in my opinion.


----------



## BREEaments03

ZEROVampire said:


> *ROH Final Battle 2014 PPV
> (December 7, 2014)*
> 
> 4 Corner Survival
> Mark Briscoe vs Caprice Coleman vs Jimmy Jacobs vs Hanson ***
> 
> Roderick Strong vs Adam Page ***
> 
> Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa *3/4
> 
> Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Cedric Alexander vs Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & ACH ***1/2
> 
> RD Evans vs Moose *1/2
> 
> *ROH World TV Championship*
> Jay Lethal (c) vs Matt Sydal **
> 
> *ROH World Tag Team Championship*
> reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs Time Splitters (KUSHIDA & Alex Shelley) ***3/4
> 
> *ROH World Championship - Fight Without Honor*
> Jay Briscoe (c) vs Adam Cole ***
> 
> Overall Rating: 7.25
> 
> _Another really good PPV from Ring of Honor_


I see your ratings and the only really good match I see is because of NJPW. Not sure how it qualifies as a really good ppv. Maybe really good for them nowadays.


----------



## Corey

I imagine the standards for ROH are much lower these days.


----------



## TJQ

Cole vs Briscoe and Bucks/ACH vs Addiction/Alexander were better than his ratings imply imo. 



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I imagine the standards for ROH are much lower these days.


Its been a bit of a lackluster year :shaq


----------



## Gretchen

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I imagine the standards for ROH are much lower these days.


Well yeah, probably. The roster and product right now are sort of bad in overall. Why, did you watch that PPV? Thought of the matches differently?


----------



## Corey

Nah I didn't watch it. I haven't seen an ROH show in full since probably... The Homecoming 2012? Showdown in the Sun? One of those two. Final Battle 2011 was one of the worst shows I've ever seen and I haven't liked the product since. I've liked a few matches here and there but most of the time I can't get into anything they do.


----------



## Gretchen

Well Briscoe vs Cole was a great match that served as a finale to their very personal feud. It was pretty hardcore (Briscoe's face got stapled, Cole poured thumbtacks into Briscoe's mouth and superkicked him, Cole took a back body drop onto thumbtacks, a few swell table spots) most of which I normally wouldn't enjoy but it worked well in this case. Pretty exciting and very eventful match that was structured well and fit the story going into the match. So I gave it 4 stars.


----------



## RKing85

I thought ROH rebounded nicely in 2014. Obviously not what they were back in say 2006, 2007, but I thought they had a pretty good year. 2013 I was ice cold on their product. But really enjoyed the product this year. Still obvious problems (i.e. Michael Elgin and whatever the fuck he is doing right now), but on the whole I've been very happy with the ROH product over the past 10 months or so.


----------



## sharkboy22

I agree with Cole/Briscoe being in the three star range. The highest I'll go on it is ****1/2*. Nothing really stood out nor did it feel like a big heated match. Felt as if they were just going through the motions. It's also quite funny seeing a staple in gun in an ROH ring. Deathmatch wrestling's reputation has sure come a long way. Oh, and an ass full of stacks doesn't make for quite the visual as a back full of tacks does. Still, Adam Cole is hardcore.

As far as ROH in 2014 goes, I have most of 2014 on my laptop but I haven't watch any in full apart from War of the Worlds which is legit imo a Show of the Year contender. I just can't get into anything ROH. Even some of the guys who I am a fan of, I can't watch their ROH matches. It just seems as if their ROH work is shitty in comparison to their work outside of ROH. I don't think I'll ever get into current ROH. There's something that's just missing from the product that I can't seem to put my finger on.


----------



## Gretchen

RKing85 said:


> I thought ROH rebounded nicely in 2014. Obviously not what they were back in say 2006, 2007, but I thought they had a pretty good year. 2013 I was ice cold on their product. But really enjoyed the product this year. Still obvious problems (i.e. Michael Elgin and whatever the fuck he is doing right now), but on the whole I've been very happy with the ROH product over the past 10 months or so.


It's been fairly mediocre from War of the Worlds up to the build toward Final Battle. Nothing really happened and the only matches that stood out were Young Bucks matches. 

There's obviously a problem when the company hasn't the right wrestler to pit against its champion. Jay has no full time ROH guy to feud with, now that Cole will be doing something else, who'd make for an interesting title feud. No thanks to Elgin or Ciampa (Ciampa particularly).


----------



## Merc_With_A_Mouth

The story of ROH in 2014 in terms of match quality seems to be sometimes things just overdeliver out of nowhere with no rhyme or reason as to why sometimes. Some matches that come to mind that fit that bill are Silas Young/Kendrick from Philly TV, Briscoes/Bad Influence from SOTF N2, Daniels/Cedric from the Kalamazoo show, ACH/TD from the Dearborn TV.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> I agree with Cole/Briscoe being in the three star range. The highest I'll go on it is ****1/2*. Nothing really stood out nor did it feel like a big heated match. Felt as if they were just going through the motions. It's also quite funny seeing a staple in gun in an ROH ring. Deathmatch wrestling's reputation has sure come a long way. Oh, and an ass full of stacks doesn't make for quite the visual as a back full of tacks does. Still, Adam Cole is hardcore.
> 
> As far as ROH in 2014 goes, I have most of 2014 on my laptop but I haven't watch any in full apart from War of the Worlds which is legit imo a Show of the Year contender. I just can't get into anything ROH. Even some of the guys who I am a fan of, I can't watch their ROH matches. It just seems as if their ROH work is shitty in comparison to their work outside of ROH. I don't think I'll ever get into current ROH. There's something that's just missing from the product that I can't seem to put my finger on.


I wonder how many of hardcore ROH bots thought about the hardcore stuff.

I agree completely about what you said about current day ROH. It's not something I feel the *need* to watch. I think the wrestlers being different in ROH may be to do with them having TV and everything. Can't have a PWG style match in the midcard of a TV taping. 

Going off-topic slightly, but the talent they use has dropped tremendously in quality as well IMO. There are very few wrestlers that they have that I feel I need to see. The only new generation guy I could honestly see fitting into ROH 5-10 years ago is Cole. I honestly feel Elgin would be relegated to being the powerhouse in a scramble filled with spot guys if this was 2006. I know that guys like Nigel, Danielson and Joe are rare but I don't get why they use guys like Taven and Bennett (Neither of them have ever impressed me honestly) when you've got fantastic all-around workers like Donst and Kingston floating around on the indies.


----------



## sharkboy22

I was gonna mention the likes of Taven as well who, honestly, do nothing for me. I dont give a shit about over half the ROH roster.

I'd like to see guys like Trevor Lee, Busick, Gulak, Trent, Ricochet, and the list goes on in ROH. The best talents in Indy wrestling do NOT work for ROH. Ah, maybe that's the reason I don't give a shit about their product.


----------



## Platt

Having a clear out of duplicates I have ended up with recently, all are brand new never watched.

£1 shipping for the first item, 50p for every additional one. 

I will ship outside the UK for whatever the shipping costs.

WWE & TNA sets are US Region 1 releases.



Spoiler: List



£8 Each:

ROH Survival Of The Fittest 2007
ROH The Bitter End
ROH Battle Of St Paul
ROH Validation
Shine 4
Shine 5
DGUSA Heat 2013
DGUSA Revolt 2013
WWE Wrestlemania 22
WWE Greatest Wrestling Stars Of The 80's
RF Video - In The Ring Jerry Lynn
RF Video - Backstage Pass At CZW Cage Of Death XV


£5 Each:
FIP With Malice
FIP Declarations Best Of CM Punk Vol 1
WWE December To Dismember
WWE Best Of The Intercontinental Championship (Old 1 Disc Set)
PWG Use Your Illusion IV
PWG Teen Outreach Summit
PWG It's It (What Is It?)
PWG It's a Gift And A Curse
Very Best Of GLOW Vol 1
TNA Genesis 2006
NCW Femme Fatales 1
NCW Femme Fatales 6
RF Video - ECW Guilty As Charged 2001


----------



## TJQ

Had ordered another batch of DVDs on the last day of PWGs winter sale last week, which I just noticed had arrived. Got both nights of BOLA 2012, both nights of All Star Weekend X, and Super Dragon: Destruction. Going to be a massive marathon of Super Dragon matches tomorrow :mark:

Also, would anybody care to recommend some EVOLVE shows? After watching 36 and 37 over the last few days I'm definitely looking to watch some past shows.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> Had ordered another batch of DVDs on the last day of PWGs winter sale last week, which I just noticed had arrived. Got both nights of BOLA 2012, both nights of All Star Weekend X, and Super Dragon: Destruction. Going to be a massive marathon of Super Dragon matches tomorrow :mark:


Must be nice having cash to buy PWG DVDs.............


Enjoy, you bastard.


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> Must be nice having cash to buy PWG DVDs.............
> 
> 
> Enjoy, you bastard.


It is, but chances are I'll continue to be a jew and only indulge during their sales :ralph


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> Also, would anybody care to recommend some EVOLVE shows? After watching 36 and 37 over the last few days I'm definitely looking to watch some past shows.


EVOLVE 1 has an awesome main even in Richards/Ibushi and a really good Chikara 6-man, plus the rest of the show is a breeze. Can't go wrong with the first show.

EVOLVE 2 is virtually the same story. A really good main event (although completely different in style) with Hero vs. Hidaka, a really fun 4-way tag, & a good midcard match between Claudio & Bobby Fish. Again, rest of the card is easy to watch.

EVOLVE 7 has a kick ass match between Sami Callihan & Zack Sabre Jr. and a SLEW of other good ones throughout the card. Aries vs. Moxley, Gargano vs. Davis, Taylor vs. Tozawa, etc. It's also Moxley's farewell to the indies, so that's kinda neat.

EVOLVE 13 is one of my personal favorites and has quite honestly the best one-two punch I've ever seen the company put on with Generico/Callihan and the main event. Outside of that, you have a fun opener and a pretty good midcard match between Low Ki & Jon Davis. This one probably takes the cake as their best show imo.

I've heard quite a bit of positive things about EVOLVE 35, but I haven't seen it for myself yet. It's actually one of the things I'll be watching next though.


----------



## Corey

*EVOLVE 35

*Johnny Gargano vs. Drew Gulak - *** 3/4

Timothy Thatcher vs. Tracy Williams - ** 1/2

Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong - *** 3/4

Biff Busick vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - *** 1/2

*DGUSA Open The United Gate Championships - Elimination Match
*The Bravado Brothers (c) vs. Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley vs. AR Fox & Rich Swann - ***

*DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Championship
*Ricochet (c) vs. Uhaa Nation - **


- Gargano vs. Gulak was quite the delightful opener. Plenty of really neat mat exchanges and both guys sticking to what they do best throughout the match. I loved how persistent Gulak was in applying the ankle lock and Gargano sold it pretty well. The finish was a really nice touch. I hadn't seen Gargano wrestle since over a year prior to this (back before he first turned heel) and man, the guy hasn't lost a step in the ring. Still one of my favorites on the indy scene.

- Thatcher vs. the no-name guy was much better than I expected. Williams held his own in there for a while and actually delivered some big shots & moves before falling victim to a quick Fujiwara armbar. Really put the move over as deadly and I liked how there was almost little-to-no separation between the guys the entire match.

- Galloway vs. Strong was fuckin awesome. No gettin around it. Prior to the match, Galloway said he wanted to put the EVOLVE belt on the line, but the ref said it wasn't allowed due to the ranking system. Strong then said he was gonna beat Galloway's ass tonight and again in the future to win the belt. He then proceeded to hit him with the mic, kick the shit out of him, and the fight was on! 20 minutes of pure manliness here and the crowd loved it. Strong wrestled at his blistering pace per usual and I'm not sure if Galloway could keep up at times. One of my favorite things that went down here was Galloway actually hit a tombstone cradle piledriver, a move that would most certainly make me roll my eyes if I saw it used on the indy scene, but here it was actually sold REALLY well and that caught me by surprise. A few of the sequences came off a bit awkward because of the height and speed differential, but that's to be expected and a minor quibble. The post match happenings pretty much tell you these guys aren't done with each other and I'm pretty damn glad I get to see them go at it again. Good stuff here. (Y)

- Busick vs. Sabre Jr. had a pretty touch act to follow, but they wrestled a completely different match than Roddy/Galloway so it worked out. Some REALLY nasty arm work from Sabre here. I mean nasty. Twistin, snappin, kickin, etc. It eventually turns into Busick having to fight for his life against a much more experienced wrestler, so he reverts to massive European uppercuts and chokeholds. Worked for me. Felt gritty and real at times.

- The best way I can describe the Tag Title 3-way was that it felt like a PWG 6-man. Bodies were flying everywhere, people were getting dumped in the front row, and there was a lot of superkicks.  It was pretty fun at times, but then it would become a complete mess. Most certainly a spotfest, but a fun spectacle. Listen when I say this though: AR Fox literally took an Attitude Adjustment from the MIDDLE ROPE TO THE FUCKING RING APRON. I'm not sure if you can picture that or not, but who in the fuck takes a bump like that? I mean, jesus christ guy. He's gonna die in the ring one day.

- Ugh, that main event was so frustrating. I know a lot of people think Ricochet is _the _shit, but he still has a LONG way to go when it comes to anything outside of being acrobatic and athletic. His facial expressions and his idea of leg work were a fucking joke in this. He applied the weakest looking kneebar I've ever seen and constantly kept looking to the crowd for approval while talking and just looking too fucking happy.  Nation half-assed the selling of the leg despite them somewhat wanting to make it a focal point of the match. This whole face vs. face super happy guys posing and laughing together did not work for me at all. There were some cool visuals throughout but far too much no-selling and a lack of wrestling to say that I actually enjoyed it. These two are capable of better. Disappointing end to an otherwise really fun show.​


----------



## sXeMope

AR Fox has taken that spot a number of times. I assumed it was one of his signature spots by now. IIRC it was that spot that he broke his arm on back during the summer. I'm waiting for the day he does it, but the guy fucks up and Fox goes straight to the floor.

Just gauging interest here. Not sure if I'll ever really do anything with it but would anyone be interested in a Blu Ray version of the 10 disc ROH/CZW feud comp? I'm running out of space quickly so I decided to do this to a few of my multi disc sets and this was the first. BR format is only one disc. Really not sure about anything price wise if I was to sell it though because Canada Post is hell with shipping.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> AR Fox has taken that spot a number of times. I assumed it was one of his signature spots by now. IIRC it was that spot that he broke his arm on back during the summer. I'm waiting for the day he does it, but the guy fucks up and Fox goes straight to the floor.


Ah, see that shows you how often I watch his matches.  If he takes it on a normal basis, then wow. Someone should probably talk to the guy.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 36
(January 9, 2015)*

*Open the Freedom Gate Championship*
Johnny Gargano (c) vs Shane Strickland **1/2

Biff Busick vs Trevor Lee **3/4

The Bravados (Harlem & Lancelot) vs AR Fox & Uhaa Nation ***

Ricochet vs Timothy Thatcher ***

10 Minute Flash
Anthony Nese vs Rich Swann *1/4

Drew Galloway vs Roderick Strong **

Overall Rating: 4.0


*EVOLVE 37
(January 10, 2015)*

Anthony Nese vs Shane Strickland **1/2

Roderick Strong vs Timothy Thatcher ***1/4

AR Fox vs Trevor Lee N/R

Uhaa Nation vs Biff Busick ***

*EVOLVE Championship*
Drew Galloway (c) vs Ricochet **3/4

Ronin (Johnny Gargano, Rich Swann & Chuck Taylor) vs Harlem Bravado, Lancelot Bravado & Moose ***

Overall Rating: 5.25


----------



## Platt




----------



## RKing85

so that highspots Joey and Ryan thing basically looks to be an extended Joey and Ryan show episode with a bit of a sit down as well?


----------



## Platt

Yeah basically, it was shot the same weekend as Episodes 81 & 82.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

RKing85 said:


> so that highspots Joey and Ryan thing basically looks to be an extended Joey and Ryan show episode with a bit of a sit down as well?


Lol Joey and Ryan,sorry but i had to .


----------



## Corey

Anyone ever get one of the 10 for $10 loose DVD spindles from Highspots? I love grab bags and this one seems like a ridiculous deal to pass up on.

http://www.highspots.com/p/DVD_spindle.html

Per usual, there's plenty of reviews but almost no one says what they ACTUALLY got with the purchase. :no:


----------



## RKing85

yeah, I noticed that all the time with grab bags. Not just on highspots or wrestling sites, but a lot of stores on the internet.

"Very happy with what I got/Extremly pleased/disapointed" Whatever. But people don't say what they actually got.


----------



## RKing85

sorry for the double post.

Getting around to King of Trios 2014. Just finished night 1. I can't remember a wrestling show that was ever this much of a straight line in terms of match quality. Nothing was exceptionally high, nothing was exceptionally low. Everything across the board was just average. I think every single match is between 1 1/2 and 2 1/2 stars. Maybe you could go lower for Flood/Spirit Squad. But after every match, I said the exact same thing: "That was fine"


----------



## sXeMope

I felt the same about KOT. I'm not into the Chikara world but I have a thing for tournaments. It was okay but it's not something I'll ever feel the need to go back and watch again. 

---

IIRC they love to give out that New Jack Hardcore documentary as a part of that. I may put one in my next Highspots order if it doesn't make shipping skyrocket. 

I feel like it was brought up a while ago but was it ever confirmed that all the matches in that Best of 2000's set they have complete and not clipped?


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> I felt the same about KOT. I'm not into the Chikara world but I have a thing for tournaments. It was okay but it's not something I'll ever feel the need to go back and watch again.
> 
> ---
> 
> IIRC they love to give out that New Jack Hardcore documentary as a part of that. I may put one in my next Highspots order if it doesn't make shipping skyrocket.
> 
> I feel like it was brought up a while ago but was it ever confirmed that all the matches in that Best of 2000's set they have complete and not clipped?


I actually e-mailed Highspots about it. The rep's exact words were "I think so" and added that since none of the matches are JIP (Joint in Progress) then there is a highly likely chance that everything is in full. 

I myself haven't gotten around to buying it due to financial constraints atm but if you haven't seen most of the stuff on it, it's definitely worth it. 
@Jack Evans 187 I passed up so many opportunities to get the 10 for $10. I'm not sure if it's worth getting at this point tbh. I'm pretty sure all the good stuff has been cleared out. But I'm sure the New Jack documentary is still in stock 

I watched a video on Youtube and one guy got some early PWG shows, which was pretty cool. But for the most part it's the stuff in their clearance section like the GLOW shows. If you want a really damn good deal, I'd go for the 4 for $20 PWG deal. You get to choose and it comes up to $5 a DVD. Can't go wrong.


----------



## Corey

Yeah I got the New Jack: Hardcore dvd when I ordered one of the Lucky 7 DVD Specials from them a few years back. Watched it once and gave it to my cousin who loves the guy. :lol I'm probably gonna end up buying two of the 10 for $10 spindles because I absolutely LOVE the mystery of not knowing what I'm getting. Like even if they're kinda shitty shows, I'm still gonna watch them because they're MY shows. Know what I mean? Maybe I'm just weird.


----------



## RKing85

does anybody do unboxing videos? 

I don't know why, but for some reason I've really gotten in to them on youtube lately. 

and one match in to night 2 of KOT 2014, it's already surpassed night 1.


----------



## sXeMope

I've only ever seen one unboxing related to indy wrestling. I never understood the point of them honestly. I've watched a few though when I was preparing to buy things just to see if/what else I had to buy extra.



sharkboy22 said:


> @Jack Evans 187 I passed up so many opportunities to get the 10 for $10. I'm not sure if it's worth getting at this point tbh. I'm pretty sure all the good stuff has been cleared out. But I'm sure the New Jack documentary is still in stock
> 
> I watched a video on Youtube and one guy got some early PWG shows, which was pretty cool. But for the most part it's the stuff in their clearance section like the GLOW shows. If you want a really damn good deal, I'd go for the 4 for $20 PWG deal. You get to choose and it comes up to $5 a DVD. Can't go wrong.


You're probably right about most of the good stuff being long gone but I'm sure there are still quite a few gems left. Presumably they grab 10 random discs from a pile, and there are probably additions to the pile constantly. I'm assuming that if a case is dropped and the things that hold the disc in the case break, then that disc would then have to be added to the pile. One reviewer said that they got the bootleg version of November Reign, which I personally wouldn't mind having (Although that was probably a one-off and not a common disc)


----------



## sharkboy22

FWE released a Young Bucks and it's available at RF Video. At $35, it's over priced imo. I mean, the Bucks are awesome but there's no way I'd pay $35 for their matches in FWE (which I'm sure are just as awesome as any other YB match) alone. 

Tbf, there is an interview but I hardly doubt it's longer than an hour, if so much. Maybe I'm just cheap, but $35 is just way too much for 7 matches.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

About time 'metsfan' burried himself with that Busick "story". What a fucking tool.


----------



## sXeMope

What happened with that? I saw Gabes tweet about it. I'd be surprised to see Busick in WWE honestly. He's definitely got the talent but he isn't much to look at or listen to IMO. A guy like him would be the total opposite of what they typically look for IMO.

Agree that $35 is over-charging on that FWE Young Bucks DVD. For an additional $25 you can have it signed. There's no way that set can be good enough to justify those prices.


----------



## RKing85

Ashley Remington is the greatest human being in the history of the world.

Ashley Remington > anyone who has ever saved a child's life.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

sXeMope said:


> What happened with that?





> Reddit user/WWE insider MetsFan4Ever is at it again. According to the insider, Biff Busick will be receiving a WWE tryout in Orlando next week.
> 
> It was also noted that Gabe Sapolsky is “furious” about the possibility of losing Biff. Sapolsky has normally been very supportive when his talent has signed with WWE but for some reason this is allegedly different. No specific reason was given.


Just... 100% bullshit.


----------



## Concrete

This is the new NWA YouTube show. Has almost all your key players with Rob Conway, Barbi Hayden, and Chase Owens.


----------



## Corey

I ended up ordering two of the Highspots spindles and got them in today. All in all I'm pretty happy with it. I'll only post the Indy DVDs I got out of it:

Matthew Hyson aka Spike Dudley Shoot Interview
Bryan Danielson: Becoming The Best in the World - Disc 6 (Bonus Dragon) :mark:
Best of CM Punk Vol. 3 - Disc 15 (this has two matches on it :lol )
PWG Sells Out Vol. 3 - Disc 2
PWG The Curse of Guerrilla Island mark
3PW Raven's Rules
Rev Pro Above and Beyond
All Female Wrestling Body Slam
NWA Wildside Super J Vol. 2
NWA DVD (that's literally all the disc says)
So Cal Supercard
NWA Florida Tradition Is About To Change!
Hardcore Homecoming: November Reign

This all on top of New Japan, TNA, and Dragon Gate DVDs. Pretty fuckin awesome, if you ask me.


----------



## sharkboy22

Not bad at all. 

If it's still around next month, I'll definitely be picking it up along with Black Cole Sun.


----------



## RKing85

finished King of Trios 2014 last night.

The night before King of Trios, I believe my exact quote was something like "Yeah, it's not a good a line-up as previous years, but it's still King of Trios so it should still be good".

I don't know if I've ever been so wrong in my life. What a below average weekend. Really did some serious damage to the King of Trios brand.


----------



## sXeMope

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I ended up ordering two of the Highspots spindles and got them in today. All in all I'm pretty happy with it. I'll only post the Indy DVDs I got out of it:
> 
> Matthew Hyson aka Spike Dudley Shoot Interview
> Bryan Danielson: Becoming The Best in the World - Disc 6 (Bonus Dragon) :mark:
> Best of CM Punk Vol. 3 - Disc 15 (this has two matches on it :lol )
> PWG Sells Out Vol. 3 - Disc 2
> PWG The Curse of Guerrilla Island mark
> 3PW Raven's Rules
> Rev Pro Above and Beyond
> All Female Wrestling Body Slam
> NWA Wildside Super J Vol. 2
> NWA DVD (that's literally all the disc says)
> So Cal Supercard
> NWA Florida Tradition Is About To Change!
> Hardcore Homecoming: November Reign
> 
> This all on top of New Japan, TNA, and Dragon Gate DVDs. Pretty fuckin awesome, if you ask me.


Sounds like a hit and miss pack, but still great for $20. Personally the completest in me would be highly annoyed at having one disc of something. I ordered one myself, Will be mid-late February before I get it though because I ordered that Candice & Joey Pack in the same order.


----------



## Corey

This is totally random but one of you folks in here that comps and stuff should make one of the rest of the really good ROH on HDNet matches that never came out on the 'Best of HDNet' DVDs. They obviously covered all the essentials but I know there's still plenty of good stuff out there and I loved that show. You could call it the HDNet Unreleased Matches or somethin like that. I know I'd buy it. (Y)


----------



## Even Flow

Feb 4th release date according to Highspots' site


----------



## Certified G

Even Flow said:


> Feb 4th release date according to Highspots' site


I watched the one with Ricochet recently, very entertaining stuff. Sending a shirtless pic to The Rock everytime. :lmao

Might pick this one up next time they have a sale after it's released.


----------



## TJQ

:mark: 








Even Flow said:


> Feb 4th release date according to Highspots' site


Saw that preview a few days ago, I was actually about to pre order that 3DVD Candice & Joey special they're doing. Should be great.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

HOH7 Main Event has been announced by Dreamer:

The Young Bucks vs Austin Aries & Bobby Roode


----------



## Flux

^ Oh jesus kada


----------



## TJQ

Even Flow said:


> HOH7 Main Event has been announced by Dreamer:
> 
> The Young Bucks vs Austin Aries & Bobby Roode


Jeeeeeeeeeeesus :wall


----------



## KingCrash

Is that on ippv because I might drop some money just for that match.


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> Is that on ippv because I might drop some money just for that match.


Doesn't seem to be unfortunately. 

-- 

SMV is having a sale today. Grabbed some stuff.

AIW Charge It To The Underhills
AAW One Twisted Christmas
AAW Windy City Classic X
Beyond Wrestling TFT2 Finals
Battlewar 21
Battlewar 22
wXw World Triangle League 2014 Night 1
wXw World Triangle League 2014 Night 2
wXw World Triangle League 2014 Night 3
wXw World Triangle League 2014 Night 4
IWA Mid South 600th Show
IWA Mid South Old Scars, Bad Blood

All bought digitally. 12 shows for $100 isn't bad.


----------



## TJQ

sXeMope said:


> Doesn't seem to be unfortunately.


Ah, that's unfortunate. I'll certainly have to order that DVD whenever it's out, then.


----------



## sharkboy22

I still have to get the last HOH. 

Didn't know SMV had a sale yesterday. Was it for digital downloads only? I just can't jump on the digital download bandwagon. There's just something that feels wrong about not owning the physical disc.


----------



## sXeMope

Nah, it was their usual sale. I just opted for digital because they're cheaper and it's instant. Running out of room too. i've got a shelf of 600ish DVDs, plus three binders of stuff and enough to fill another half binder in sleeves. I'm going to slowly start converting my bigger box sets to Blu-Ray to save some shelf space. I agree that physical media is better though. It has a few perks that digital doesn't have (multiple audio tracks, chapters, etc) Others have, but I don't think I've ever posted my storage but here it is http://i.imgur.com/vn03Sul.jpg


----------



## Concrete

2CW Just announced:

Young Bucks vs American Wolves: 4/19/14. 

Not my kind of match but felt that might appeal to some here. And I don't mind shilling for the local promotion.


----------



## DamonSalvatore90

Concrete said:


> 2CW Just announced:
> 
> Young Bucks vs American Wolves: 4/19/14.
> 
> Not my kind of match but felt that might appeal to some here. And I don't mind shilling for the local promotion.


Meh,seen it multiple times before,don't see the appeal to be honest .


----------



## sXeMope

Saw this while browsing Twitter trying to decide if I should order CZW16. (aka trying to find any recent info about Gage's release)










Getting bookings before he's even out of the clink. Breaking barriers! KILL 'EM ALL! BACK ON TOP!


----------



## FITZ

I'm not sure what the deal is with CZW and Gage. I'm sure he will at least make an appearance in CZW again and do something cool but I think they are going to save that for a big show.


Highspots TV Reviews: Bryan Danielson Matches


*Bryan Danielson vs. Brad Bradley* (PWG 88 Miles Per Hour, 3/7/04)

Really great sub-10 minute match. There was a pretty significant size difference and they played up to that perfectly. Bryan naturally fit into the babyface fighting with the big tough guy. And they really did beat the hell out of each other. Bryan would hit a bunch of fury strikes and it would just take one big strike from Bradley to cut it off. What worked is that the one big punch or elbow looked devastating. They beat the shit out of each other and the match had a cool story. What more could you ask for? 
****½* 


*Bryan Danielson vs. The UK Kid* (PWG The Next Show, 9/4/04)

Bryan doesn’t really have bad matches but this certainly wasn’t one of his better ones. Bryan was fine here, as he did a lot of mat stuff and that looked great because he really stretched out UK Kid (who is either flexible or retired after the match). UK Kid did take all of Bryan’s submissions well but was otherwise pretty unimpressive. He seemed to try to show some personality but that just made think that he didn’t have any personality. Too much stalling for my liking and they didn’t develop anything as the match wore on. You got some hints that Bryan was getting pissed but we didn’t get full pissed off Bryan like I was hoping for. Anyway decent match but nothing special.
***½ *


_PWG Championship Match:_
*El Generico(c) vs. Bryan Danielson* (PWG Giant Sized Annual #4)

This match is just the best. Bryan was somewhere between a heel and a face but he was MEAN and it was great. I’m not sure if there is a better combo than a pissed off Bryan and an underdog Generico. So what happened here was that Bryan had a match with Necro Butcher, than Generico and Steen had a match, and then Bryan challenged Generico to a match for the title. And it was just fantastic. Right away you realize that Generico might be in a lot of trouble and that continues on during the match. He gives you some glimmers of hope and a few times makes you think he’s going to pull off the big win. Just a great match and it’s shocking how great it is considering how short it is. I just have to hope that some time in the future these two get another chance to do something special in the ring. 
*****½ *


*Bryan Danielson vs. Jigsaw* (IWA:MS Christmas Carnage, 12/16/05)
When this match took place is a pretty important detail. Jigsaw had been wrestling for a while but his stock wasn’t all that high at this point in his career. That led to a really one sided match where Bryan took him to school and just stretched him out and beat the shit out of him for about 10 minutes. Jigsaw had some offense in but it wasn’t much and it seemed to amuse Bryan more than anything. There was a brief spurt at the end where Jigsaw got things going and there was even a roll up where I thought it was possible there would be a huge upset. Naturally that didn’t happen. The whole point of the match seemed to be to make Jigsaw look tough as he took his beating well. A dead crowd of 50 or so people didn’t help things. However for as one sided as it was I did like the match. Nothing too amazing but if you’re going to have a squash match that lasts over 15 minutes I wouldn’t have thought it would be better than this. 
***¾ *


_PWG Championship Match_
*Bryan Danielson(c) vs. Martin Stone* (PWG European Vacation II)

Pretty cool match. So you have your champion defending the title across the world defending the title against a local. Stone is just a brute, he’s as tall as he is wide and he is just solid. He’s the guy that you don’t want to get in a bar fight with. And Stone just pounds on Bryan. It was cool because early on it feels like Bryan is in trouble. And he spends the whole match trying to figure out how to deal with the brute he’s in the ring with. He tried to outwrestle him and Stone hits him really hard. Bryan had to fire up and just throw everything he had at Stone and hoped that it worked. It did. Really fun match and I liked how Stone had this simplistic style that meshed so well with Bryan.
****¼ *


*Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson *(PWG All Star Weekend Night 1)

The beginning of the match dragged on a bit as they had a really long sequence of mat wrestling and it was kind of directionless. I might have enjoyed it more if I could have seen it better. 95% is viewed from the hard camera and it’s just not a great shot. The guy on the floor with the camera must have done a shitty job because they never go to his camera angle. Anyway once Bryan started talking some shit and Gibson was able to transition into more of an underdog the match drastically improved. The last 10 minutes were just fantastic as it was all about Gibson trying to withstand the onslaught from Bryan. It was cool to watch this after Bryan’s match with Stone because he’s playing the exact opposite role as he did before. The match was really good and had they made the first 10 minutes anywhere close to as good as the last 10 minutes they could have done something special.
****½ *


_PWG Championship Match:_
*Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero(c)* (PWG Guerre Sans Frontieres)

The match still holds up really well for me. They start with a great technical exchange that lasts for a solid 10-15 minutes. Unlike the match I just watched the camera work is good here and you can really appreciate what they do. I really am a huge fan of good chain wrestling and this was a perfect example of what a like. For the first few minutes there were some flashbacks of “old” Chris Hero. Then Hero starts hitting Bryan in the face, and he doesn’t stop the entire match. Hero had a pretty consistent strategy of trying to knock Bryan out and his strikes just look fantastic. I know Hero gets criticized for throwing too many elbows but I thought it worked well here because he spaced them out and it wasn’t like he was hitting them in rapid succession and every big strike on Bryan wasn’t an elbow. So Bryan has to struggle to stay conscious and just has a great performance. It’ his last match in PWG so he pretty much gets all of his big spots in one last time for the PWG crowd but even that fit the match as Bryan just slugged it out with Hero and gave him everything he had. A really entertaining and smart strategy from Hero, the building intensity from a technical match to all out war, and the vocal PWG crowd made this pretty special. Great match.
*****½ *
​Bryan was and continues to be the man. I don’t think there was much rhyme or reason why I picked these matches to watch and I feel like I got a great selection. Bryan can play any role in a match and he has good matches with everyone. I’m sure there is a horrible Danielson match out there somewhere but I’ve yet to come across one.


----------



## sXeMope

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm not sure what the deal is with CZW and Gage. I'm sure he will at least make an appearance in CZW again and do something cool but I think they are going to save that for a big show.


I think it's a given that he'll be back. The big question is when, and how. I feel like TOD will be his return to the ring but he has to return in some capacity between now and then. It'll be interesting to see where though. Logically one would say Gulak, but Gulak is a top face now and having him vs. the super over returning Nick Gage would be a very hard thing to do IMO. I do know one thing, seeing that poster pretty much guarantees that I'll be buying every CZW iPPV until he does return. I feel like it's something I'll need to see live to truly appreciate. 

--

Watched Battlewar 17 last night. Fell asleep during the Main Event (Buxx Belmar vs. Big Bad Quentin) but overall it was a really fun watch. The four way tag was awesome and Mike Bailey/Shayne Hawke was fantastic. Scary moment though when Bailey's legs hit the balcony on an Asai Moonsault and he fell 10 feet on his head.


----------



## heyman deciple

Even Flow said:


> HOH7 Main Event has been announced by Dreamer:
> 
> The Young Bucks vs Austin Aries & Bobby Roode


Also just announced Team 3D vs Bad Influence


----------



## smitlick

Hardys vs Sabu & RVD announced for WrestleCon or WWNLive experience or whatever the fuck it's called at Mania this year.


----------



## heyman deciple

smitlick said:


> Hardys vs Sabu & RVD announced for WrestleCon or WWNLive experience or whatever the fuck it's called at Mania this year.


Would hae been a great match in 2000' 2001but in 2015? RVD is a lazy sack of shit, Sabu is sadly broken down, Jeff Hardy usually brings and. Matt Hardy does as well for the most part but he picks his spots.


----------



## FITZ

smitlick said:


> Hardys vs Sabu & RVD announced for WrestleCon or WWNLive experience or whatever the fuck it's called at Mania this year.


2 separate events this year again which I still think is a horrible mistake for everyone involved. 

Wrestlecon right now has: 

Hardys vs. Sabu and RVD
ACH vs. John Morrison
Team Hero vs. Team Cabana (5-on-5 match)

I don't think Gabe has announced anything concrete yet other than he's doing a "King of the Indies" tournament on one of those nights.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Started watching this DVD few months ago, and finally finished it. Here are some ratingz. 









*KENTA - Go 2 Sleep*

*Disc 1*

*Final Battle 2005:*
KENTA vs. Low Ki - ★★★★★

*Best in the World:*
KENTA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Bryan Danielson & Samoa Joe - ★★★¾

*In Your Face:*
KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe - ★★★★

*Chi-Town Struggle:*
KENTA vs. Austin Aries - ★★★¾

*Fight of the Century:*
KENTA vs. Davey Richards - ★★★

*Glory by Honor V, Night 2:*
KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson - ★★★★★

*The Bitter End:*
KENTA vs. Matt Sydal - ★★★½

*Disc 2*

*United We Stand:*
KENTA vs. Rocky Romero - ★★★½

*Driven:*
KENTA vs. Bryan Danielson - ★★★★¾

*Glory by Honor VI, Night 2:*
KENTA vs. Mitsuharu Misawa - ★★★

*Tokyo Summit:*
KENTA & Kota Ibushi vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Katsuhiko Nakajima - ★★★★¼

*7th Anniversary Show:*
KENTA vs. Nigel McGuinness - ★★★★★

*Supercard of Honor IV:*
KENTA vs. Davey Richards - ★★★★½

*Take No Prisoners 2009:*
KENTA & Tyler Black vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima & Austin Aries - ★★★★¼

*End of an Age:*
KENTA vs. Tyler Black - ★★★★​
This is honestly one of the best DVD's ROH has ever done. Absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Concrete

King of the Indies will be a two night/event tournament. They have all 16 competitors announced. Dudes I dig to some degree:
-Jeff Cobb
-Timothy Thatcher
-Willie Mack
-Brian Cage
-Dylan Drake

There was also be two Evolve events I believe. One might be a WWN Live Supershow instead. They've already lined up Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher/Biff Busick. They haven't been announced but they are all but confirmed in my eyes. As is a unification match.


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> King of the Indies will be a two night/event tournament. They have all 16 competitors announced. Dudes I dig to some degree:
> -Jeff Cobb
> -Timothy Thatcher
> -Willie Mack
> -Brian Cage
> -Dylan Drake
> 
> There was also be two Evolve events I believe. One might be a WWN Live Supershow instead. They've already lined up Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher/Biff Busick. They haven't been announced but they are all but confirmed in my eyes. *As is a unification match*.


Gargano & Galloway?

:nice


----------



## Concrete

I'll be interested to see if they can book a match on these non-KoI WWN shows that makes me more sad. Galloway deserves better :/

Also, on the 2nd night of King of Indies there will be a "special" 3-way match:
*Ricochet vs Juventud Guerrera vs Ultimo Dragon*


----------



## sXeMope

Can Ultimo and Juvi still go? Haven't seen anything from either since their WWE runs. Checked out the KOI participants and it feels pretty bland. Not many I've seen/heard a lot from. But then again who were Samoa Joe, Low Ki and Bryan Danielson in 2001?

Gabe announced Austin Aries for the WWN Experience show. Apparently he's reuniting Generation Next with Strong.


----------



## Concrete

Comparing the KoI group to Joe, Ki, and Danielson is riddled with some wildness. The reason being for King of Indies is it is almost solely people that work/worked All Pro Wrestling or the North Cali scene in general. The group you mentioned were highly touted talents that were brought in and given this platform. I'm sure a few of the Cali talents will impress. 

Ultimo can not really go too well. Definitely a ATTRACTION talent almost solely. 

Generation Next for WWN's Supershow makes their shows front runners of the weekend. That brand hasn't done well at WrestleMania recently but they are building cards designed to be AMAZING that weekend (outside of KoI of course which is a bit less to do with them).


----------



## Corey

Aries being booked for the WWN Supershow is awesome and everything, but I can't help but be disappointed in the pairing with Strong. Not at the fact that they're teaming together, but there's literally no one on that roster that I'd get excited to see them tag against. Nese & Konley? No. Fox & Nation? Lord no. I guess we'll see what happens.

I'd much rather see Aries vs. Ricochet or Aries vs. Galloway if they don't go for the unification match (which they should).


----------



## smitlick

Gargano & Taylor against Gen Next would be fun


----------



## Concrete

No idea if Aries might also wrestle on the EVOLVE show which Strong is likely to be wrestling Galloway. 

I would get pumped for Fox/Swann vs Aries/Strong. Or them against some makeshift cool team. HECK, Young Bucks or a Sydal+OTHER pairing could be there. Not sure if Bucks would be on the NJPW tour for Invasion Attack or not (which is not the Sunday of Mania apparently).


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/562428496761196544

*EVOLVE - Thursday, March 26th - 8pm PST, 11pm EST - www.WWNLive.com*

No Restriction, No Limits - Non-Title
EVOLVE Champion Drew Galloway vs. "Darewolf" PJ Black
These two are coming with a purpose- to show what they can do at the peak of their abilities

*EVOLVE - Friday, March 27th- 3pm PST, 6pm EST - www.WWNLive.com*

First Time Ever Dream Match
Ricochet vs. "Darewolf" PJ Black
No hype needed here

*WWN Supershow - Saturday, March 28th - 4pm PST, 7pm EST - www.WWNLive.com*

Generation Next vs. The New Generation
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation
The men who changed the landscape ten years ago vs the men who changed Dragon Gate and WWN

*February 2nd: We need to remind you that also confirmed for all three events are:*
-DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano
-Chris Hero
-Caleb Konley & Brian Cage with Sol Cal Val of The Premier Athlete Brand
-AR Fox
-Timothy Thatcher
-Tommy End
-Plus more to be announced!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Aries & Roddy vs. Ricochet & Uhaa sounds good :agree:


----------



## Corey

Not super excited for any of the three, but I'm sure the tag match should be fun. I imagine all 3 should be solid and at least I got the Aries/Ricochet portion of it.

The Supershow can be really really good if they use CAGE & Tommy End the right way. Gargano vs. Galloway would be a big (Y) in my books. Brian Cage is getting some major exposure in Lucha Underground so they'd be smart to put him in a singles match.


----------



## Groovemachine

"Darewolf". I can tell I'm going to hate that very quickly.


----------



## FITZ

I'm curious what he can actually do. I don't know if I've ever seen him have any type of serious match that lasted for more than 10 minutes. I know he can do a cool 450 and that's about it. I can't tell you that I'm excited to see him wrestle or that I'm not excited seeing him. I honestly have no idea what he's really capable of doing. I will say that I'm intrigued to see what he can do outside of the WWE.


----------



## Bruce L

I remember him having some killer matches with Kidd and Slater on NXT and Superstars in 2011 or thereabouts, and his tag team with Kidd was possibly my favorite thing in WWE that somehow wasn't getting any time whatsoever on the main shows. Here's hoping the change of scenery ends up allowing him to have a Galloway-style (or, going back even further, Gibson-style) renaissance.


----------



## Rah

McIntyre/Gabriel had a pretty good 4 minute match a few years ago on a throwaway Superstars. That's the only singles I know of theirs (if there's even another). Not sure Gabriel's going to be a good enough emoter for the hurt McIntyre brings but I'll doubt it's bad. Still cannot believe EVOLVE hasn't run Masters/McIntyre yet. Or anyone for that matter.




TJQ said:


> First Time Ever Dream Match
> Ricochet vs. "Darewolf" PJ Black
> No hype needed here


Needed or possible, Gabe?


----------



## sXeMope

Groovemachine said:


> "Darewolf". I can tell I'm going to hate that very quickly.


This. I said that the second I saw it. 

I feel like he does have potential to have a decent indy run. I can see him having a run similar to Trent? or Brian Myers. 

I feel like the WM Weekend shows will be Galloway's last shows with Gabe. If he's signed with TNA (I haven't read but I have a strong feeling that he is) I can't see him continuing to be such a big part of Evolve unfortunately. 


--- 

Started watching AIW Charge It To The Underhills last night. Their first show in the new venue. Venue looks nice, but it seems that they have to take a more family friendly route in there. Not sure if I'm a big fan of that. Really liked what AIW had before and I think they had a good blend of wrestling that appealed to young and adult fans.


----------



## Last Chancery

sXeMope said:


> This. I said that the second I saw it.
> 
> I feel like he does have potential to have a decent indy run. I can see him having a run similar to Trent? or Brian Myers.
> 
> I feel like the WM Weekend shows will be Galloway's last shows with Gabe. If he's signed with TNA (I haven't read but I have a strong feeling that he is) I can't see him continuing to be such a big part of Evolve unfortunately.
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Started watching AIW Charge It To The Underhills last night. Their first show in the new venue. Venue looks nice, but it seems that they have to take a more family friendly route in there. Not sure if I'm a big fan of that. Really liked what AIW had before and I think they had a good blend of wrestling that appealed to young and adult fans.


Explain the AIW bit. I know they're at a Christian/Catholic school now, but how is it more family friendly compared to their other stuff?


----------



## sXeMope

They weren't allowed to swear it seems. Fuck-Its were referred to as "The Boys From Jollyville" by everyone (Even Aaron who is usually the only one to call them the Fuck-Its) and Donst was introduced as "Tim F'N Donst". Small thing I know, but them not being allowed to swear makes me worry about that they're allowed to do in terms of in-ring stuff, especially when it comes to the big feuds (ie Nixon/AIW or more recently Kingston/Page).


----------



## ZEROVampire

WXW announced the participants for the 2015 16 Carat Gold Tournament edition.

(1) Chris Sabin
(2) Absolute Andy
(3) Uhaa Nation
(4) Marty Scurll
(5) Axel “Axeman” Tischer
(6) Cedric Alexander
(7) Sasa Keel
(8) Mr. Sha Samuels
(9) Kim Ray
(10) Timothy Thatcher
(11) Daisuke Harada
(12) Tommy End
(13) Axel Dieter Jr.
(14) Andrew Everett
(15) Zack Sabre Jr.
(16) Ricochet


----------



## Cleavage

Ordered Black Cole Sun today :mark:


----------



## Platt




----------



## TJQ

This looks hysterical, no way I'm not buying this.


----------



## FITZ

Well that just looks hilarious


----------



## Flux

that looks absolutely fantastic, especially after the extremely disappointing Roddy edition.


----------



## heyman deciple

The way the mood in the room dropped after he said for rape... Had me laughing my ass off for the awkwardness and then Trent not realizing the road he just led us down.


----------



## sharkboy22

It appears as if Everett is back from injury :mark:

I hope Ricochet/Everett gets booked at some point in the tournament. And well, I hope Ricochet wins the damn thing.

Also, Highspots has struck gold with the Best Friends series. Oh and is anyone else kinda digging the live audience in the back?


----------



## sXeMope

Teddy Hart does not give a singular fuck. That episode seems pretty great. May actually consider buying it.

--

I watched Beyond Wrestling Hit And Run last night. Pretty good show overall. Had a nice pace and didn't feel like overkill like they sometimes do. Didn't care for Stone/Cross or Kimber/Starr but other than that it was enjoyable. A few opinions about it below..



Spoiler: Hit And Run



- They're really making a feud out of AR Fox and Shynron. Fox ripped Shynron's mask off after his match with Fire Ant, and they made a big deal of it. That's a great way to build a feud like this quickly, but anyone who's followed Beyond for a long time (And probably even some who haven't) know that Shynron wrestled unmasked for years. I think they may have even directly referenced it back when he first did the change.

- It seems that Juicy Product may be splitting. Hero and Dunn had matching gear that was virtually identical, and the lead-in to their match was Lee/Starr, which ended with Starr cheap-shotting (Is that a word?) Lee after the match leading to Dunn coming out. That's on top of the tension building between them at TFT3. No complaints from me. One less bootleg Young Bucks team running around. I feel like the team is holding Dunn back anyways.

- The Team Pazuzu/Quebec match was somewhat disappointing because I didn't know until it started that Dickinson wasn't there so they took out Bailey and made it 4 on 4. Still a good match, but I was looking forward to seeing Dickinson and Franky The Mobster go at it. Dickinson was at a ROH show (Which I find comical considering that he was in a feud with the ROH guys just last year, and he said some things about current-day ROH in promos when it wasn't really necessary. I heard the pay for that kind of thing isn't very much either but opportunity is opportunity I guess *shrugs*


----------



## Genking48

TJQ said:


> This looks hysterical, no way I'm not buying this.


Hype as fuuuuuck :mark:


----------



## BREEaments03

Black Cole Sun:

Opener: ******* vs Whities - *. There was a chant near the end of "this is wrestling". This match was an exhibition of what is not wrestling and what is over choreographed and how to slap your leg while kicking out of moves that would put Brock away. Terrible. In PWG land, though, "this is wrestling".

Cole vs Cedric: Fine. Again, too many kickouts. This match while having 1/3 the amount of people had more than triple the leg slaps than the opener. Cole's superkick at the end was awesome. hrmmmm....*1/2. In PWG land, though, I'm sure it's **** or more.

Hero vs Lee: quit watching in the middle. fuck pwg. it sucks now. Makes me quite sad too with how good it was in 2011.


----------



## Morrison17

Adam Cole's note was hilarious.


----------



## Morrison17

Le random Johnny Mundo chant appears


----------



## SuzukiGUN

Morrison17 said:


> Adam Cole's note was hilarious.


"In the event of a 'This is Racist chant, you can all suck my dick."

hahahaha


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG Black Cole Sun 
(December 12, 2014)*

ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs Bobby Fish, Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor **

Cedric Alexander vs Adam Cole ***1/4

Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee **1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) ***1/4

Biff Busick vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Brian Cage vs Uhaa Nation ***1/2

Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs The Young Bucks ***1/2

*PWG World Championship*
Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs Ricochet ***1/4



Spoiler: Match Extra



*PWG World Championship* - Guerrilla Warfare Match
Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs Roderick Strong ***1/2


Overall Rating: 7.75


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG Black Cole Sun*

*ACH, AR Fox & Rich Swann vs. Bobby Fish, Johnny Gargano & Chuck Taylor - 1/2*
Adam Cole vs. Cedric Alexander - *1/2
Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee - *1/4
World's Cutest Tag Team vs. The Addiction - *1/4
Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Uhaa Nation - 1/4*
The Young Bucks vs. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal - ***1/4
Kyle O'Reilly vs. Ricochet - ***1/2


Spoiler: Main Event



Kyle O'Reilly vs. Roderick Strong - ****


*
Last 3 matches were good. (Y)


----------



## BREEaments03

Glad to see I'm not the only one who hated the opener. I'll probably go back and watch Uha's match. Haven't seen enough of him.


----------



## NastyYaffa

BREEaments03 said:


> Glad to see I'm not the only one who hated the opener. I'll probably go back and watch Uha's match. Haven't seen enough of him.


I thought the opener was bad, but the 4-way was even worse. That is the worst PWG match I've seen in over a year.


----------



## BREEaments03

funny enough, i only noticed his name and not the rating of the match. i'll skip it. i've only seen Uhaa once and remembered saying "i should see more of this guy". This was a DG show in December of 2012.


----------



## Corey

*PWG - Black Cole Sun

*ACH, AR Fox, & Rich Swann vs. Chuck Taylor, Johnny Gargano, & Bobby Fish - ***

Adam Cole vs. Cedric Alexander - ** 1/2

Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee - *** 1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Championship
*World's Cutest Tag Team (c) vs. The Addiction - * 1/2

Brian Cage vs. Biff Busick vs Uhaa Nation vs. Tommaso Ciampa - * 1/4

The Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal & Chris Sabin - ** 1/2

*PWG World Championship
*Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Ricochet - *** 3/4



Spoiler: Main Event



*PWG World Title - Guerilla Warfare Match*
Kyle O'Reilly (c) vs. Roderick Strong - ***




DISCLAIMER: I haven't seen a PWG show in full since TEN in 2013, so most of the stuff on this show is new to me. The chants, storylines, characters, etc. So let that be told before I go into detail on what I liked and what I didn't.

- I thought the opener was a shitload of fun. I laughed my ass off throughout most of it and the match itself was fine. The Stone Cold ACH thing was awesome. No major complaints other than some unnecessary moves towards the end.

- Cole vs. Alexander was solid for the most part but it went too long for its position on the card. Alexander isn't really a guy I can get behind in long durations anyway, so that probably didn't help. Match should've ended after the Panama Sunrise.

- It looks like I'll be the biggest advocate for Hero/Lee to this point, and I'm honestly not sure why it worked so well for me. This is only my 2nd time seeing Trevor Lee, and man he looked a lot better here than he did in the EVOLVE match I saw from him. Normally I hate Chris Hero these days because he relies on literally nothing but strikes for his entire offensive arsenal (and he still did here), but for some reason it didn't bother me. It felt like he was legitimately trying to knock this young kid out immediately from the start and there was a shit ton of stiff strikes (and thigh slaps as some of you would say). At first I thought it was gonna get really annoying with Hero cutting off Lee's comeback attempts time and time again with strikes, but for some strange ass reason, I got pretty invested into this! It worked well for me and even though the finish looked kinda botched, I think that may have helped how the upset win looked. Good story, I liked this. (Y)

- I couldn't get invested into the tag title match at any point. It just didn't seem believable to me that Daniels & Kazarian couldn't beat a woman with no partner, and then Ryan comes back and wins with a superkick? That was random. I really don't remember much else from this at all other than the lollipop stuff.

- The 4-way was just a bunch of moves with no rhyme or reason. Ciampa likes to hug people and idk what that's about. Didn't care for this much at all. Is it just me or does Biff Busick seem really out of place in PWG?

- Well the tag match started out just as you'd expect. A lot of superkicks, a lot of vulgarity, a lot of fun, and a lot of cool sequences. Then what happened you ask? They went into massive overkill mode and I stopped caring. There were just WAY too many kickouts and way too many double teams for my taste, especially when it was so unnecessary. There's nothing at stake here guys, it's just an exhibition match. No Tag Titles, no DDT4, no #1 contender's match, just an exhibition. C'mon now. The match should've ended after the massive flurry of moves that Sydal took, but it didn't. Then he kicked out of a superkick package piledriver combination? That's ridiculous. 

- O'Reilly vs. Ricochet was somewhat of the best of both worlds when it comes to PWG. There was a lot of fun had in the beginning, many shenanigans and playing to the crowd (Sleazy Kyle!), but then they actually WRESTLED for well over 20 minutes and it was terrific. There were a few occasions where I thought they were gonna start doing some stupid strike exchange or no-selling fest and lose me, but then they hooked me right back in with a beautiful sequence or submission attempt. Ricochet was on his game early on and Kyle showed how well versed in submissions he was throughout the whole damn thing. I'll admit there were some lazy transitions and weak looking strikes, but I'm willing to bet you can find some of those in every Ricochet match.  Way too much good stuff to skip over here. Excellent match that ended at the exact right point. MOTN



Spoiler: Main event thoughts



- Well, while I loved the idea of what they did for the main event, I can't say I loved the execution. Hats off to Kyle for wrestling Ricochet for 25 minutes then getting the shit kicked out of him for another 20 against one of the hardest hitters out there, but plain and simple this just went on for too long. Roddy should've won in maybe 10-12 minutes, not 20+. I admire them wanting to have O'Reilly look strong on the way out, but jesus lord that man took so much punishment. Crazy thing is, so did Roddy! Which is why this worked for it to be believable at times. A good match and a total war, but went too long for what it was accomplishing.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Black Cole Sun*

For some reason, this show didn't completely click for me.

- The opener was OK but not as dynamite as PWG openers usually are. It was the normal "let's do a bunch of cool shit with some comedy thrown in" match. Not that there's anything wrong with that, but let's just hope Jim Cornette never sees this match 

- Cole v Alexander made me give a fuck about Cedric Alexander for the first time ever and Cole is an awesome heel nuff said

- FINALLY, a Chris Hero match with mostly strikes! Enough with the fucking overly technical stuff, Hero. Trevor looked good besides that weird ending. Might be the next PWG Champ 

- It was fun to see Daniels & Kaz beat up Candice but that was it

- :lmao @ the crowd shitting on Joey

- The 4-Way was whatever, thank God Cage didn't break his neck

- Bucks v Sydal & Sabin was so weird, the Bucks looked off? They just didn't have that spark they usually have in PWG. Not enough crotch chops I guess

- Ricochet v O'Reilly was good but not really anything gripping for me

- Very happy to see Roddy become champ, another excellent bad guy for PWG to hate. If this is indeed Kyle's last time in PWG he went out like a badass


----------



## Last Chancery

Tell me I'm not the only person who doesn't give a hoot about Grado or Dick Justice. Seeing them both announced for just about every American (and Canadian) indy show and it's blowing my damn mind because I care so very little.


----------



## Morrison17

4 way was too short as for me. Champa's gonna hug you and couple of Uhaas flips were the highlights of the match. Yeah, not enought.

I liked the 3 on 3 tho. Nice spot fest \ flips and jumps showcase.


----------



## Flux

The four way was no where near as bad as the Ciampa/Biff match from the show prior. I thought Cole/Cedric was pretty fun and it was great to see Sydal kill it. Good to know one of the best wrestlers in the world is still one of the best wrestlers in the world. I can't cope with these one hour stretches of O'Reilly though, far too much of him every show.

Ohwell. I knew this show would suck anyway, yet i'll still watch the next one because Im a fucking pillock.


----------



## sXeMope

Last Chancery said:


> Tell me I'm not the only person who doesn't give a hoot about Grado or Dick Justice. Seeing them both announced for just about every American (and Canadian) indy show and it's blowing my damn mind because I care so very little.


Never saw Grado so I can't judge but I've seen a fair but of Justice and he's okay for what he is. I'm not gonna buy a show just because he's on it but he's a fun little addition to a show. He had me rolling at the last AIW show when he thought every match on a boxing day show was a boxing match, and accused Joshua Singh of being a terrorist. 

I will say though, Dick Justice is probably one of the most sound whiteboy luchadores on the indies. His armdrags are fantastic.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

PWG Black Cole Sun 

1. African Amerian Wolves vs. Johnny Gargano/Chuck Taylor/Bobby Fish - ***
2. Adam Cole vs. Cedric Alexander - ** 1/2
3. Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee - *** 1/4
4. The Addiction vs. World's Cutest Tag Team - ** 1/2
5. Biff Busick vs. Uhaa Nation vs. Brian Cage vs. Tomasso Ciampa - *** 1/2
6. Young Bucks vs. Matt Sydal and Chris Sabin - ****
7. Ricochet vs. Kyle O'Reilly - *** 3/4
8. Kyle O'Reilly vs. Roderick Strong - ****



1st match was just a fun comedy opener. A couple of cool spots but its purpose was to get the crowd going. Good opener. Adam Cole is awesome. This match was not. Standard wrestling match. Nothing special. Cole's speech was great. Sucks he signed an exclusive contract with ROH so he can't be in PWG anymore. ROH sucks. Fuck ROH. 3rd match was pretty good. They're definitely building up Trevor Lee for something big and that's a good thing since they're losing so many stars to WWE and ROH. 4th match was fun but I expected more. Could have been way better. 4 way was great. Fast paced and everyone got their shit in. Short and best match on the show so far. Young Bucks match was awesome, of course. Sydal and Sabin are a great tag team. Awesome stuff. Ricochet/O'Reilly started out kind of slow but things picked up big time towards the end. I'm not a huge O'Reilly fan but 3 of my favorite moments in this match were Kyle's. He really shined in this match and it's a shame he also has to leave PWG because of ROH. Great stuff. The real main event was even better. I just plain and simply do not like Roderick Strong. I've seen countless matches and aside from his chops and his finisher, he doesn't do much for me. But this was the best Strong singles match I've ever seen so far. Really awesome Guerrilla Warfare match.


----------



## maxpower2781

Selling a bunch of OOP ROH DVDs and a WWE set on ebay if anyone is interestined:

ROH It All Begins
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROH-IT-ALL-BEGINS-DVD-RING-OF-HONOR-OOP-RARE-CZW-PWG-/331474338892?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2d69044c

ROH Transform
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROH-Transform-DVD-Ring-of-Honor-RARE-OOP-PWG-CZW-/331474334928?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2d68f4d0


ROH Ring of Homicide 2
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331474335740

ROH Injustice
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331474336325

ROH Frontiers of Honor
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331474336984

ROH GOLD
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331474337808

ROH International Challenge
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROH-INTERNATIONAL-CHALLENGE-DVD-RARE-OOP-RING-OF-HONOR-PWG-DGUSA-CZW-WWE-/331474344914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2d691bd2

ROH Bloodlust
http://www.ebay.com/itm/ROH-BLOODLUST-DVD-RARE-OOP-RING-OF-HONOR-PWG-CZW-WWE-/331474339207?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2d690587

NWO Revolution/WCW War Games Blu Ray 2 Pack
http://www.ebay.com/itm/WWE-NWO-THE-REVOLUTION-WCW-WAR-GAMES-BLU-RAY-DVD-2-PACK-/331474348423?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d2d692987


----------



## Cleavage

I feel every chant towards Roddy should start with "Shitty Little" ....... also pretty hyped he's become this huge prick of a heel and is the man of PWG.


----------



## TJQ

Got my Candice and Joey DVDs highspots put out recently :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

TJQ said:


> Got my Candice and Joey DVDs highspots put out recently :mark:


All 3 are available to download on the Highspots site for $9.99 each. So i'll be purchasing them, and uploading them in the coming days.


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566076846148567040
:mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566076846148567040


----------



## Corey

Strong vs. Sabre Jr. for the title please! (the show might be DDT4 though, idk)


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Strong vs. Sabre Jr. for the title please! (the show might be DDT4 though, idk)


You certainly wouldn't hear me complaining about that match.


----------



## RKing85

interesting date choice. Are they counting on everyone just sticking around in California for 5 days after Mania?


----------



## Groovemachine

Really awesome article on WWE.com about Drake Younger, for those that may have missed it.

http://www.wwe.com/shows/wwenxt/scars-stripes-drake-wuertz-nxt-hardcore-referee-27047554

They've even got some clips from his CZW days which is cool. Lovely comments from Regal about him too.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566076846148567040
> :mark:


:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes:yes


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone know if Evolve 32 and 33 have started shipping yet? Watched 31 earlier this week out of boredom and enjoyed it more than I expected.

CZW announced that Ruckus and Robbie Mireno are gonna be inducted into the HOF at Sixteen. Mehhh. BLK OUT was a huge part of CZW but I don't particularly care for this announcement.


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> Anyone know if Evolve 32 and 33 have started shipping yet? Watched 31 earlier this week out of boredom and enjoyed it more than I expected.
> 
> CZW announced that Ruckus and Robbie Mireno are gonna be inducted into the HOF at Sixteen. Mehhh. BLK OUT was a huge part of CZW but I don't particularly care for this announcement.


32 started shipping this week if I'm not mistaken. 

Sigh, Gabe and his DVD releases.


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566386426560774144
:mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Highspots are annoying me now with their video downloads. I downloaded Diva Diaries with Candice last night and that was 4GB. The Joey & Candice special i'm currently downloading is 3.7GB. Best Friends with Roddy was over 3.5GB when I downloaded it last month. I hate to think what the file size will be for Best Friends with Joey.


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/566386426560774144
> :mark:


Damn that show is already looking good :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Even Flow said:


> Highspots are annoying me now with their video downloads. I downloaded Diva Diaries with Candice last night and that was 4GB. The Joey & Candice special i'm currently downloading is 3.7GB. Best Friends with Roddy was over 3.5GB when I downloaded it last month. I hate to think what the file size will be for Best Friends with Joey.


Are they HD? If it matters that much, just scale them down with ffmpeg and delete the HD versions. I've become pretty anal about quality but for a shoot it's pretty useless. A talking head is a talking head. I'd much rather HD shows than HD shoots.


----------



## Even Flow

I was thinking they must be HD for that size. I mean videos I downloaded from them last year were around 2GB.


----------



## Corey

New matches added to the WWNLive Wrestlemania weekend events (I apologize for how obnoxiously large this post looks):

*EVOLVE - Thursday, March 26th - 8pm PST, 11pm EST - www.WWNLive.com
*​
No Restriction, No Limits - Non-Title​EVOLVE Champion Drew Galloway vs. "Darewolf" PJ Black​_These two are coming with a purpose- to show what they can do at the peak of their abilities_​
*NEW MATCH*​Biff Busick vs. Tommy End​_This match could steal the whole show as End gets a major opportunity in EVOLVE_ ​​-----------------------------------------------------​
*EVOLVE - Friday, March 27th- 3pm PST, 6pm EST - www.WWNLive.com*​
First Time Ever Dream Match​Ricochet vs. "Darewolf" PJ Black​_The premier high-flyer in the world vs. an aerial artist with something to prove_​*NEW MATCH: Special Challenge Match #1*​Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick​_Hero and Busick will finally wrestle after their confrontation last August_​
*NEW MATCH: Special Challenge Match #2*​Timothy Thatcher vs. Tommy End​_A potential pro wrestling clinic_​​_---------------------------------------------------------
_​
*WWN Supershow - Saturday, March 28th - 4pm PST, 7pm EST - www.WWNLive.com*​
*Generation Next vs. The New Generation*​Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation​_The men who changed the landscape ten years ago vs the men who changed Dragon Gate and WWN_​*New Match: Grudge Match*​Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher​_Hero ruined Thatcher's moment when he won Style Battle, now he must face him_​​


----------



## NakNak

Random thought: I'm the only one who doesn't love The Young Bucks? I like them, but sometimes i hate them. IDK.


----------



## Concrete

Glad to see the Hero matches confirmed. Pretty obvious that those are my most looked forwarded to matches of the weekend. Not sure if Hero is booked for EVOLVE Thursday but it would be interesting to see him and Thatcher in a match not one-on-one. In my brain I like to think the SuperShow slot is a tad above the EVOLVE matches as far as importance. But I'm absolutely bias despite liking Biff Busick quite a lot. 

I've only see a tad bit of Tommy End and he doesn't quite seem like your GRAPPLY type. That probably matters less with Busick who can go your more "LETS SMACK EACH OTHER" type match. And while Thatcher can go that route he clearly is on another level when he can work a more matbased match to the point he could take a slob to a good match as long as it stayed grounded. 

Unless there is a NOAH show I'm missing I almost have to believe that Zack Sabre Jr. is coming back. Would seem very odd for him to only do one PWG show.

UPDATE: NOAH has shows that weekend. But they can piss off.


----------



## sharkboy22

Concrete said:


> Glad to see the Hero matches confirmed. Pretty obvious that those are my most looked forwarded to matches of the weekend. Not sure if Hero is booked for EVOLVE Thursday but it would be interesting to see him and Thatcher in a match not one-on-one. In my brain I like to think the SuperShow slot is a tad above the EVOLVE matches as far as importance. But I'm absolutely bias despite liking Biff Busick quite a lot.
> 
> I've only see a tad bit of Tommy End and he doesn't quite seem like your GRAPPLY type. That probably matters less with Busick who can go your more "LETS SMACK EACH OTHER" type match. And while Thatcher can go that route he clearly is on another level when he can work a more matbased match to the point he could take a slob to a good match as long as it stayed grounded.
> 
> Unless there is a NOAH show I'm missing I almost have to believe that Zack Sabre Jr. is coming back. Would seem very odd for him to only do one PWG show.
> 
> UPDATE: NOAH has shows that weekend. But they can piss off.


Tommy End is a pretty good worker. If you haven't already, try to find his match with Jon Gresham from the 16 Carat Gold Tournament last year. I can't remember exactly which day it was. it was a non-tournament match.


----------



## Concrete

Haven't been into Chikarra since the reboot. Too much being silly and not enough of the great rasslin' with storylines enhancing the action. But seeing their plan for the rest of 2015 has me cautiously optimistic that they could have an enjoyable year. Here's what was posted at CHIKARA101



> Tomorrow is the big day - the roster-wide draft for Challenge of the Immortals! No doubt, there are tons of questions about what all of this means for Season 15. Let me shed some light, CHIKARMY.
> 
> First up, let’s spare my typing fingers and agree from this point on that Challenge of the Immortals is #COTI15, OK? Great.
> 
> Tomorrow night, 10 teams will be drafted, and these quartets will enter a round-robin tournament that will begin with our North Carolina event, which is now just 20 days away. (You have your tickets right? And Norfolk? Of course you do.) The order in which the captains draft their team will be chosen by random lottery just before we go live. I’ll kick things off myself tomorrow night at 9:00 pm eastern on Twitter. Being the DoF has its perks.
> 
> In #COTI15, every team will face every other team twice. The captains must agree on the match type: singles, tag team, trios or relevos atomicos. So let’s say Team A faces Team Z in a singles match. The second time they meet, it cannot be another singles match; the captains must choose another match type.
> 
> A team wins a match, that’s good for 1 point. Lose a match? No points. Simple as that. The singles matches and tag team matches in #COTI15 will NOT count toward title contention. So scoring for #COTI15 will be entirely independent of the championship picture.
> 
> The winners of #COTI15 will not just be immortalized, at every CHIKARA event to follow, but each member will get a Golden Opportunity. They can write their own ticket. Want a Grand Championship match but don’t have the points? Take your Golden Opportunity.
> 
> There’s so much to get done before tomorrow night’s draft. Ten captains have been selected from a great pool of candidates, and now the shape of Season 15, and the rest of the roster are in their hands. (Yeah, even the guys that are absent from the roster page. Dear Orbit Adventure Ant, you do have to show up to a photo shoot every now and again.) We’ve got less than 24 hours to go. See you all over Twitter way tomorrow night.


I'm a real sucker for stable battles and sports integration in wrestling. If they put a premium on these contests and make it feel like a big deal and DON'T load it with wacky BS then I could see this being the surprise of indie wrestling this year. That is a big IF though. And honestly not sure if the roster is deep enough for this. This isn't 2012-2013. I enjoy Hallowicked, Jigsaw, Kingston, Shynron, and some others but missing peeps like Claudio, SDR, Bravadoes, Quack, and Donst hurts like a son of gun. They also aren't bringing in attractions which downs the product in my eyes. Here's hoping they do something with the concept since well booked tournaments, long sprawling ones even, are something Chikara can do and do EXTREMELY well which the 12 Large tournement is a shining example of. But again, the roster allowed random pairings to work well. Not sure if that luxury remains.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

My biggest issue with Chikara in 2014 was that the storyline had a lot of holes - which is not typically the case in Chikara. With Mike Quackenbush as the Director of Fun, why would he continue to book The Flood, who are trying to destroy the company. At least when the BDK was around they had Dieter in charge, and the Gekido had connections it seemed to Wink.


----------



## sXeMope

^That's a common problem in all of wrestling. That's why I've always hated authority rivalry storylines. 

On the topic of Chikara.. Has anyone seen the newer shows? I heard they're starting to use in-house production as opposed to SMV and some screenshots I've seen are pretty horribly placed. Almost looks like fancam.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I recently finished the three King of Trios events and they seemed like normal Chikara production value. I have the DVDs for all of the shows through to the season finale, but have yet to watch. Planning to maybe start tonight if I don't decide to watch CZW Cage of Death VI instead.


----------



## Corey

Well this came outta nowhere. Talk about short notice:



> February 16th: *EVOLVE 38 will take place on March 8th at The Sportatorium on 435-13 Brook Ave. in Deer Park, NY* at 8pm. Advance tickets are just $40 for 1st row, $30 for 2nd row and $20 for GA (all ticket prices increase $5 on the day of the show). 1st row gets a $10 merch credit and 2nd row gets a $5 merch credit (must be used at WWN table that night). Tickets go on sale at www.DGUSA.tv at noon today.
> 
> February 16th: The main event will be *EVOLVE Champion Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong*, but there's much more to it. For the first time in EVOLVE history, this match will take place in a *STEEL CAGE*! There must be a winner. This contest will be *non-title* since Strong is not ranked. The feud between Galloway and Strong has become red hot. You can watch their first bout at EVOLVE 35 for free here. The rematch at EVOLVE 36 saw a wild no contest that included a brawl out to the streets of Ybor City, FL. Now the third match comes to Long Island and there will be a winner in the unforgiving steel cage!
> 
> February 16th: We'll have more major match announcements for EVOLVE 38 on March 8th in the upcoming days. Already confirmed for EVOLVE's return to the New York market are:
> 
> -DGUSA Open The United Gate Champions Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley of The Premier Athlete Brand
> -Trent Baretta of The Premier Athlete Brand
> -AR Fox
> -Chris Hero
> -Biff Busick
> -Drew Gulak
> -Plus more to be announced!
> 
> February 16th: EVOLVE 38 will be on live iPPV at www.WWNLive.com. It will be available for pre-order soon.


Main event sounds AWESOME. Hopefully they get a big enough crowd for it.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Perfect stipulation for this match. Pretty exited for it. I liked a lot their 2 previous matches


----------



## sXeMope

racoonie said:


> I recently finished the three King of Trios events and they seemed like normal Chikara production value. I have the DVDs for all of the shows through to the season finale, but have yet to watch. Planning to maybe start tonight if I don't decide to watch CZW Cage of Death VI instead.


I think the new team started with their Season Premiere. This is a frame from the show apparently.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B9cNC1XIMAIjF4H.png

...I hope they go back to SMV, or their camera crew improves quickly.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Continuing on with the Chikara talk - I just finished watching "Thunderball" and was thoroughly impressed with it. I don't typically watch an entire DVD in one sitting but I did just that with this. 3.0/Aftermath, Colony/Devastation Corporation and Silver Ant/Shynron were all very good matches with Ant/Shynron stealing the show as one would expect. Not a bad match on the card and an easy watch.


----------



## sharkboy22

Meh, never got the CHIKARA appeal.

I'm really tight on cash this month and I don't know what to buy. I'm getting Black Cole Sun for sure but I can't decide whether to get 3 DVDs from Highspots' $5 DVD sale or get the 4 for $20 PWG clearance deal. Knowing my luck, both the sale and deal might end next month. It's either/or right now. Which ever one I don't get, I'll pick up next month. I don't mind picking up either deal right now it's just that I fear the sale finishes next month.

I know it sounds silly but, trust me, I know my luck with this sort of stuff. Shit's been on sale for months and I don't get it. The month that I do decide to get it, it's gone.

From the $5 sale I want to get EVOLVE 18, Freedom Fight and Fearless 2012 and maybe King of Flight. From the PWG deal, I'm thinking Astonishing X-mas, Crusin for a Brusin, Chanukah Chaos and Jason Takes PWG. Good selections or not?


----------



## mk92071

sharkboy22 said:


> Meh, never got the CHIKARA appeal.
> 
> I'm really tight on cash this month and I don't know what to buy. I'm getting Black Cole Sun for sure but I can't decide whether to get 3 DVDs from Highspots' $5 DVD sale or get the 4 for $20 PWG clearance deal. Knowing my luck, both the sale and deal might end next month. It's either/or right now. Which ever one I don't get, I'll pick up next month. I don't mind picking up either deal right now it's just that I fear the sale finishes next month.
> 
> I know it sounds silly but, trust me, I know my luck with this sort of stuff. Shit's been on sale for months and I don't get it. The month that I do decide to get it, it's gone.
> 
> From the $5 sale I want to get EVOLVE 18, Freedom Fight and Fearless 2012 and maybe King of Flight. From the PWG deal, I'm thinking Astonishing X-mas, Crusin for a Brusin, Chanukah Chaos and Jason Takes PWG. Good selections or not?


Just a heads up on Jason Takes PWG, the Main Event is not very good. Styles and Daniels don't do anything spectacular. I liked Excalibur/Super Dragon but other than that, none of the matches were above about ***1/2


----------



## FITZ

When I was just getting into indy wrestling I was tricked into getting Jason Takes PWG because I knew the main event went 60 minutes or almost 60 minutes and I wanted to see it from Styles and Daniels because I had seen all their TNA matches and all of them were great.


----------



## AriesXXXYoungBuck

PWX from NC isn't too bad. Rampage Pro is trash. Billy Corgan's attempt at wrestling sucks. Just a weird company from a weird guy!


----------



## Bruce L

Here are the teams for Challenge of the Immortals (captains in bold):

*Hallowicked*, Frightmare, Silver Ant, & Blind Rage

*UltraMantis Black*, Kodama, Flex Rumblecrunch, & Jaka

*Ophidian*, Eddie Kingston, Shynron, & Argus

*Amasis*, Fire Ant, Worker Ant, & Ashley Remington

*Dasher Hatfield*, Icarus, Mr. Touchdown, & Heidi Lovelace

*Chuck Taylor*, Drew Gulak, Orange Cassidy, & the Swamp Monster

*Max Smashmaster*, Blaster McMassive, Obariyon, & Oleg the Usurper

*Jakob Hammermeier*, Soldier Ant, Nokken, & Pinkie Sanchez

*Juan Francisco de Coronado* & the Bloc Party (the Proletariat Boar of Moldova, Mr. Azerbaijan, & Prakash Sabar)

*Princess Kimberlee*, Jervis Cottonbelly, & Los Ice Creams

Apparently, all captains now have 48 hours (from last night) to complete any trades and submit final roster forms. That could be interesting.


----------



## Even Flow

http://www.highspots.com/Preorders/bfs-teddy.html

I'm actually looking forward to when that comes out.


----------



## sharkboy22

Will have to reconsider Jason Takes PWG then. I may be wrong but don't Styles and Daniels go 60 minutes? I'd hate to sit through a 60 minute match where absolutely nothing happens. Thanks for the heads up @mk92071

Just realized @TaylorFitz also has problems with the back. That's two warnings. Ok, definitely not getting it. 

Anyone has thoughts on Card Subject to Change? How about Roger Dorn Night?

And since no one has mentioned it, the upcoming CZW show features OI4K vs The Bucks :mark:


----------



## TJQ




----------



## Corey

wXw 16 Carat Gold First Round matches have been announced:



Spoiler: Matches















No idea what the brackets look like, but an unpredictable tournament if you ask me. I'd love to see Sabre Jr. vs. Sabin somehow.


----------



## sharkboy22

I'm predicting Ricochet to win the tournament. And holy shit has Tommy End changed a lot within the past year :serious:

Looks like a pretty solid card. One of my favourite shows every year. Definitely can't wait.


----------



## Corey

If any of you guys have Supercard of Honor IV and want some money for it, Amazon Trade-In has it valued at $18! Check into that for sure.

----------------------------------------

More match announcements for EVOLVE:

February 19th: It's *AR Fox vs. PJ Black* (formerly Justin Gabriel) at the *WWN Supershow in San Jose on March 28th!* When Fox heard that Black was calling himself the "Darewolf," he called the WWN office and requested a match. It's the "Darewolf" vs. the biggest daredevil of the WWN Family on the grandest wrestling weekend of the year!

February 19th: *AR Fox vs. Trent Baretta is set for March 8th*. Watch on live iPPV at www.WWNLive.com if you can't be there in person!

February 19th: Uhaa Nation has endorsed Matt Cage as new talent for EVOLVE. It will be *Matt Cage vs. Anthony Nese* of The Premier Athlete Brand on *March 8th in New York!* Cage has been building a huge reputation in the Midwest and will now have a big opportunity against one half of the DGUSA Open The United Gate Champions.

February 19th: *Ricochet & Uhaa Nation vs. Caleb Konley & Brian Cage* with So Cal Val is signed for *EVOLVE 39 on March 26th* in San Jose as part the WWNLive Experience.


----------



## Platt

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

I really need to catch up with The Candice & Joey Show 

Platt, you watched Diva Diaries with Candice? I watched it last week along with the Candice & Joey Highspots special. I'm probably going to watch Best Friends with Joey tomorrow.


----------



## Platt

I ripped the audio and listened to it last week. Was pretty good but would of liked to have heard something about her experiences in all women promotions having spend most of her time working men.

The Joey and Candice special was ok although the background music got annoying after a while. Does anyone know who the girl was they met outside the hotel who had just filmed her Diva Diaries? I'm guessing she was on the Queens Of Combat show but I didn't recognise her. 

I need to rewatch the end of the Joey best friends my audio rip cut of before the end which was annoying.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

Highspots have got Diva Diaries with Kellie Skater for pre-order. But it's only 68 mins long


----------



## Platt

that's really short even the 90 minutes ones could be longer.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22

For $8 I think I'll pick up the Skater interview. I haven't seen her work since her Rate Tank jobber days in SHIMMER (Stopped following the promotion as it became really hard to get for free) but I'm happy to see how far she's made it in wrestling. She really deserves it. 

Does anyone know if the wrestlers get some sort of royalties for these interviews? Or do they just pay them a lump-sum amount and profit off the sales?


----------



## Platt

Great price, I see that there is a match as well which means even less interview time 

I think they just get a lump sum, most of them sell the DVDS themselves at shows though that I presume they get free or at least cheap from HS so they can make some more money through them.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22

For anyone that's interested RF Video has a 40% ECW sale from now until Monday.

I would love to get some stuff from RF Video like Backstage Pass and HOH but their shipping is just ridiculous. I don't mind paying $7 to ship one DVD if it arrives in one day but, from the stories I've heard, I'm not paying $7 to wait a month and then have 3 months back and forth e-mail with Mr. Feinstein. 

Even if my order arrives in a couple days, I can ship from HS for half the price. I've noticed that RF is selling Highspot's recent releases which makes me wonder why the hell doesn't Highspots sell RF Video's recent stuff?


----------



## Bruce L

Here are the final teams for Chikara's Challenge of the Immortals. Not many changes from what we saw initially, but Team Smashmaster/Bakabella sent Obariyon and the Wrecking Crew's own Oleg the Usurper (!) to UltraMantis Black for their comrades Flex Rumblecrunch and Jaka. Captains are the first listed:

Team 1: Max Smashmaster, Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch, and Jaka

Team 2: Dasher Hatfield, Mr. Touchdown, Icarus, and Heidi Lovelace

Team 3: UltraMantis Black, the Batiri, and Oleg the Usurper

Team 4: Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak, Orange Cassidy, and The Swamp Monster

Team 5: Hallowicked, Frightmare, Silver Ant, and Blind Rage

Team 6: Jakob Hammermeier, Soldier Ant, Nøkken, and Pinkie Sanchez

Team 7: Amasis, Fire Ant, Worker Ant, and Ashley Remington

Team 8: Ophidian, Eddie Kingston, Shynron, and Argus

Team 9: Juan Francisco de Coronado, Mr. Azerbaijan, Prakash Sabar, and The Proletariat Boar of Moldova

Team 10: Princess KimberLee, Jervis Cottonbelly, and Los Ice Creams


----------



## sXeMope

SMV is having their sale today too. Probably gonna grab some stuff from them. They recently released every CZW show on digital so I'm planning to pick up most, if not all of the past BOTB tournaments. 

Got my Highspots order. Here's what I got in the 10 disc sampler. 

NWA Wildside Super J Volume 2
IPW Hardcore Jeff Peterson Memorial Cup 2003 D1
MLW Hybrid Hell
CZW Cage Of Death D4
IWA-MS KOTDM 2003 D3
History of the ECW TV Title Disc 2
UWF/TNA 08/12/06
Magnum vs. Nikita 20 Years Later
AWF Body Slam Vol. 1
PWG Card Subject To Change III

Mixed bag. Legitimately slightly sad that I didn't get the New Jack:Hardcore DVD, and the completest in me will be driven crazy knowing that I only have one disc of a set. Pretty cool to get that PWG show because it was always one I wanted to get in their Winter bundles, but could never get enough other DVDs to get the package. KOTDM, COD, ECW and Cage Of Death discs could be pretty cool depending on what's on them. Don't really care for the UWF/TNA show or the Magnum/Nikita disc, and going by the disc art, the AWF DVD looks like a bad fetish wrestling DVD.


----------



## Even Flow

sharkboy22 said:


> For anyone that's interested RF Video has a 40% ECW sale from now until Monday.
> 
> I would love to get some stuff from RF Video like Backstage Pass and HOH but their shipping is just ridiculous. I don't mind paying $7 to ship one DVD if it arrives in one day but, from the stories I've heard, I'm not paying $7 to wait a month and then have 3 months back and forth e-mail with Mr. Feinstein.
> 
> Even if my order arrives in a couple days, I can ship from HS for half the price. I've noticed that RF is selling Highspot's recent releases which makes me wonder why the hell doesn't Highspots sell RF Video's recent stuff?


I've had no troubles in the past also when dealing with Feinstein. I place my order, it ships a week or so later, gets here about a week later and i'm happy. He also doesn't put the correct amount of the shipping price on the box, incase customs want to interfere. But they shouldn't, because RF is based in PA. like ROH used to be.

Why does RF have to have an ECW sale (especially a 40% one) when i'm broke? I wanted to save at least a tenner a week up until Black Friday this year, so then I can spend the cash and so far I have nothing saved.

There's also a American Wolves shoot up for sale on the RF site. Also, when RF did the shoot with Adam Pearce, they mentioned a Face Off between Pearce & Gabe that they'd filmed. Is it me or has it not been released yet?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Tim Donst has a tumor in his right kidney. He may not ever be able to wrestle again:


> I dont know where to begin.
> 
> This week was supposed to be the biggest of my career. For starters, I'd be returning to my favorite wrestling promotion AIW and having a a title match. The following day I'd finally be making my pro wrestling debut for CZW. A company I saw as my first live independent show at 16 and in the same arena non the less that I made my wrestling debut for CHIKARA 3 years after that. It was amazing how fate had lined up the stars for me and I couldnt wait to cherish these special moments.
> 
> Unfortunately I will never experience any that. A few days ago I was rushed to the ER because I had callapsed with back pain. It felt as though I was getting stabbed with a hot knife. After several tests it was revealed that a tumor is located in my right kidney. The reports cant indicate whether or not it has spread outside the organ.
> 
> The doctors arent confident if the removal of the kidney will completely solve the issue - if it doesn't Id be looking at a future with chemotherapy. Even if everything is successful they have conflicting reports on whether or not Ill ever be able to wrestle again. The fear is if I were to get hit hard enough and damage my only remaining kidney Id be on dialysis for the remainder of my life.
> 
> With any luck I'll be cursing, sweating and cutting promos in a town near you in the next few months. Without any luck - I cant even begin to think about. I can live with all the pain in my joints, I can live with my neck in constant strain but I can't seem to accept the fact that I may have to live my life without wrestling. Wrestling is my only escape from reality. If I cant use it to escape this I'm not sure what I am going to do. But I have to figure it out.
> 
> I dont want to forget any names so please understand that I thank ALL of you for your continuous support. To everyone that has ever helped with the tumblr, website, t- shirts, music, art designs, bookings etc. An equal admiration appreciation goes out to anyone that has ever been postive about a promo or a match of mine. For any tweet, tag or facebook message I thank you. You will never know how much those little interactions meant the world to me.
> 
> I can honestly say Ive tried as hard and had just as much fun with 15 people in the crowd as 1500. If I am truly done I just hope I made our micro wrestling universe just alittle bit better while I was in it. I put off writing this all week because I wasnt sure exactly what to say or how to say it. Than I realized I never will - so I just did it. No words Ill ever type, no epiphany Ill ever think up will justify how much all of you and wrestling mean to me. I love you both with all my heart.


http://www.donst.com/home/from-tim-donst


----------



## sharkboy22

Very sad to hear. You could just feel his emotion by reading that post. I hope he can recover from this.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Was really looking forward to his in-ring debut in CZW. Really a shame.


----------



## sXeMope

I certainly hope he can recover as well. He's become one of my favorites since I started watching AIW a couple of years back. He's great in the ring, and he's become one of the best promo guys on the indies. Similar to guys like Josh Prohibition or Eddie Kingston, You can feel the passion in what he says. I'm not sure how much of his backstory is fabricated, but he certainly makes it believable.


----------



## KingCrash

Was looking very much to him getting a real run with the AIW title and in CZW. Hope he recovers and if he can't wrestle again to find something else he loves to do.


----------



## Corey

I'm not familiar with most of the names on this list at all, so my guess for a final would be Cage vs. Thatcher. Don't see how anyone else but Thatcher could come out of the bottom half. Cage & Willie Mack should battle for the top half.


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569986093568925697


----------



## Corey

AR Fox? THAT's who you book in Joe's big return to the indies... come on now.


----------



## Concrete

I've come more around on Fox and this is honestly one of the two types of matches I want to see Joe in right now. Against some beefy hoss or some flippy dude who hates himself. Not sure if there is a flippy dude who hates himself more than Fox. Joe playing a vet and reeling some of Fox's stuff in could end up bringing one of the sleeper hits of the year.


----------



## sXeMope

Not related to anything, but why did they put those effects on the guys promo shots? Looks like a bitmap picture cut out. Looks awful compared to the rest of it. 

On topic: Fox/Joe could be cool I think. I agree with what Concrete said. I really want to see Joe do that spot where he just sidesteps a diving move completely. Knowing Fox he'd probably be dumb enough to do that spot on a dive to the outside. 

Am I the only one who'd like to see Necro and Joe go at it again?


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> AR Fox? THAT's who you book in Joe's big return to the indies... come on now.


I think it'll be a good match up. Fox will literally kill himself for a good spot, and past matches with guys like Steen/Elgin/Cage entertained me because they treat him like a crash test dummy. I imagine it'll be a similar scenario here.

But maybe I'm a bit biased because i'm all about da flippy black guyz :sherman


----------



## Corey

I guess if Joe just kills him then it'll work out fine in the end. 

Wouldn't mind seeing a big fatty fight between Joe & Hanson.


----------



## Last Chancery

AIW sure has gotten gimmicky lately with its bring-ins. Dennis Stamp this month, 2 Cold Scorpio next month. Just seems like they're playing that card as of late and it's kinda tacky, I dunno.


----------



## Obfuscation

I finally check back in this thread and I read Joe is stuck w/the worst guy ever.

Oh, US indies. Another less than desirable thing about you today.


----------



## Concrete

Last Chancery said:


> AIW sure has gotten gimmicky lately with its bring-ins. Dennis Stamp this month, 2 Cold Scorpio next month. Just seems like they're playing that card as of late and it's kinda tacky, I dunno.


2 Cold legit would be a Top 5 indie guy if he just wrestled like 10 times a year. Less gimmicky. Real excellent. Granted saw nothing from him last year but he had a great match in 2013 against Mike Cruz and a great match against Vordell Walker in 2012.


----------



## sharkboy22

Meh, I wouldn't mind Joe/Fox. Then again, I don't hate Fox like most people do here. It's a decent first match back if you ask me. He'll kill Fox but put him over and then Joe could move on to some bigger matches. It's not 2004 anymore, it's not like Joe has anything to prove. 

Oh and for anyone that cares, RF Video has updated their on demand service. Basically, you can download to own now instead of being fucked over with a 2 week limit. I'm gonna pick up a few things myself.


----------



## sXeMope

Great Addition to RFVideoNow IMO. I noticed when I checked out the HOH8 iPPV page that there's an option to stream live, and download it which I really like. More places need to do that. I hate paying for an iPPV and having to re-pay to get the DVD/Download.

Though, with that being said I was always able to rip CZW iPPVs when he handled them using a simple web browser extension.


----------



## Corey

Pretty much all of EVOLVE 38 has been announced:










*Steel Cage Match - Non-Title - Must Be A Winner By Pinfall, Submission Or Knock Out*
EVOLVE Champion Drew Galloway vs. FIP World Heavyweight Champion Roderick Strong

Special Challenge Match
AR Fox vs. Trent Baretta

Grudge Match
Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak

*Title Match On The Line*
Biff Busick vs. Caleb Konley

Special Attraction Match
Anthony Nese vs. Matt Cage

Plus: Team Tremendous of Dan Barry & Bill Carr and others!!!​
February 24th: DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano has endorsed Ethan Page. "All Ego" has been signed for the EVOLVE cards and WWN Supershow in San Jose!

February 24th: Drew Gulak is also confirmed for both EVOLVE events and the WWN Supershow in San Jose.

Hero vs. Gulak is happening twice in the same timeframe now. Roddy's a double champ in the world of indy!


----------



## FITZ

I'm looking forward to the Evolve show. I have Spring Break that week and a good friend that lives out east on Long Island. I picked up 2 front row seats for the show so that should be really cool. Also it's my first indy show aside from my local company since Wrestlemania weekend. Honestly Drew/Roddy, Hero/Gulak, and Busick/Konley are all matches that should be pretty good. And Ar Fox always jumps all over the place and nearly kills himself which is always fun. Being in the front row gives me about a 20% chance of him diving out of the ring and landing on me. No idea if Cage is any good so that's a wild card, Nese is pretty fun though. And then there's the debuting tag team that I know nothing about, hopefully they're good. 

Some weird "Fight the World" show that's happening right before the Evolve card I'm also going to. Don't exactly have the highest hopes for that. Looks like they have some sort of Royal Rumble match? As far as I can tell no other matches have been announced for the show.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/569986093568925697


*shrug* Whatever. Not many options for a dream (ish) match w/ Joe on the current US indy scene anyway.


----------



## Corey

More EVOLVE match announcements:

February 26th: DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano vs. AR Fox has been signed for March 26th. These are two of the top faces in the WWN Family, but they haven't had a singles match in years. It's set to kick off the WWNLive Experience.

February 26th: Chris Hero vs. Ethan Page in a first time ever match is signed for EVOLVE 39. You are all familiar with Hero. Page is poised to breakout to in 2015. He has been endorsed by Gargano and will have a huge opportunity to establish himself right away at EVOLVE 39.

February 26th: Last year at A Wrestling Odyssey, Timothy Thatcher and Drew Gulak had a weekend stealing match under European Rules. The rematch has been set for EVOLVE 39 so these two can display their unique wrestling style at the WWNLive Experience.


----------



## sXeMope

Can't say I care much for Gargano/Fox, or Page/Hero for that matter. I've become indifferent to Gargano and AR Fox is...AR Fox. I like both Hero and Page but for some reason it doesn't sound like a match I'd particularly care for.


----------



## Concrete

WWN bringing in Page for these events is a big disappointment for me when there are so many wrestlers I would rather see that aren't going to be able to perform during this weekend. Heck, his partner deserves this platform as much as any other talent! Plus he is now wasting a Hero performance, okay Gabe is wasting it but STILL! Have to assume he'll be in the area anyway. Or we are heading in the opposite direction for Evolve. Which may be good for some but not me at all. 

I have also grown tired of Gargano, so I think him bringing in Page even in kayfabe is kinda funny. 

Does anyone know if that Gulak vs Thatcher match will be European Rules? Cause they've already rematched in Evolve so having a straight up singles match would sort of defeat the labeling.


----------



## hgr423

it sounds like there will be a lot of good wrestling matches on wm weekend and none of them will be at wm.


----------



## FITZ

Wrestlemania weekend has been really consistent since Atlanta I think with having some really great wrestling.


----------



## sharkboy22

Call me crazy (or stupid) but I just don't think Ethan Page is up there, skills wise, for me to really give a damn. I find myself lately getting tired of Gargano's work. He's become pretty formulaic in his work. Does some chain wrestling stuff, works the arm, and then just hits all his signature moves like the spear, rolling kick thing, hurts donut, etc in a random, ad hoc fashion. 

Hero, well Hero is Hero. I don't think there has ever been a wrestler that I've found myself on two extremes when I watch his matches. One one end, they can be great and on the other they are just downright bad.

And believe it or not, AR Fox maybe a crazy spot monkey but I can't say I've ever gotten bored watching an AR Fox match.


----------



## KingCrash

Concrete said:


> Does anyone know if that Gulak vs Thatcher match will be European Rules? Cause they've already rematched in Evolve so having a straight up singles match would sort of defeat the labeling.


It's just labeled A Wrestling Odyssey rematch so no and bring up that it was European Rules makes you assume it is. Figure Gabe will clarify it in the next e-mail.


----------



## McQueen

Isn't AR Fox the guy who did gay porn? 

Cody you would know.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep.

Not even why I hate his guts.


----------



## McQueen

I wouldn't mind seeing that Strong/Galloway match even though I haven't seen either guy wrestle in 2-3 years.


----------



## Obfuscation

That match on paper sounds like the most jazzed up I've been for something on the Indie scene in quite a long time. Vintage Gabe. In that good, nostalgic ROH way.


----------



## Corey

Their match that started all of this is online:


----------



## Obfuscation

Radical; hyped.


----------



## Last Chancery

sharkboy22 said:


> Call me crazy (or stupid) but I just don't think Ethan Page is up there, skills wise, for me to really give a damn. I find myself lately getting tired of Gargano's work. He's become pretty formulaic in his work. Does some chain wrestling stuff, works the arm, and then just hits all his signature moves like the spear, rolling kick thing, hurts donut, etc in a random, ad hoc fashion.


Nah, you're not either of those things. Page's mic skills are great, he's got a good look, he has size and all that, but I've never found myself that impressed with his in-ring ability. Sometimes I think his charisma and his willingness to show off and put himself over to win the fans outweigh what he's able to do in the ring. Style over substance, sizzle over steak, etc. Don't get me wrong, I like the guy and I feel he has enough tools to make it work eventually, but he has things to improve upon as well. I think his issue is with fluidity and match flow. He has a lot of clunky-looking moves and his move set is kind of all over the place.

Alexander is a better in-ring worker but he doesn't have the presence or the look or the promo, and maybe that's why the Monster Mafia gels as a team. But both guys aren't there when it comes to being the total package, though I would say Page is the closer of the two. Plus he's a couple years younger. Personally, I wasn't surprised when the Mafia got the call for PWG, but I don't think they are quite at the level of that company's high expectations. Watching their matches with the likes of the Bucks and the Wolves and other teams of that ilk has shown me they're a notch below. The cage match against the Bucks really highlighted their shortcomings and they even looked lost out there on more than one occasion. By all accounts, the Reseda crowd seemed to enjoy them a lot, which is great for them, but as someone who's seen them a ton over the past two years, I sort of know better, I guess. Saying you're the shit long enough, and with enough conviction, will have people believing.

This sounds harsh, and I'm sure it is, but lately I've been seeing through the act. When you remove the bravado and the swagger, what's left is a tag team that is better than average but not great, and one that thinks pretty highly of themselves regardless.


----------



## FITZ

ROH on HDNet Volume 9

_Steel Cage Match:_
*Austin Aries vs. Delirious *

These two has been feuding for a while going into the match and this was the big feud ender between them. The tone is set very well early on as Delirious starts with a burst of offense and we see him no sell a few things from Aries early on. So it was very clear early on that Delirious was totally serious but still had some of the Delirious characteristics about him. But it was Delirious being Delirious that let Aries take control of the match as he went to the top of the cage at a really bad time. Really good control segment from Aries as he was came across heartless, pissed off the kids in the crowd, and used the cage well. Delirious gets busted open under his mask at some point and Aries goes after the cut right away. I liked the comebacks from Delirious as well. There wasn’t that wild out of control comeback where he’s screaming, his comebacks were much slower and he never stopped selling. Rhett Titus and Kenny King get involved and Delirious is able to overcome that and get away with a win. Very good match. Didn’t have too much of an “indy” feel to it but I thought the more old school approach to a cage match really worked. Good heel and face work really made this work so well.
****¾* 


*The Kings of Wrestling vs. The Super Smash Brothers* 

If you ever need to reminder about why ROH and PWG are different look no further than here. There was no doubt at all here that Hero and Claudio were the better team here. The Super Smash Bros got some offense in but it wasn’t anything too much and it wasn’t enough to make me think that they were going to win. Maybe a few instances where you might think that they had a chance but that’s the extent. The point of the match was for Hero and Claudio to look good and they did look good. Also Claudio throwing Player Uno around was pretty fantastic. Solid enough match but it kind of sucks because you know they could do so much more. 
***½* 


*Roderick Strong and The House of Truth w/Truth Martini vs. The Briscoes and Christopher Daniels* 

Decent enough of a match. Strong and and House of Truth heel it up a lot but they never really dominate the match for a very long time. In fact both seems just sort of exchange control of the match for a while before things break down and they take it home. I was OK with that though because the teams really weren’t even so the heel team really shouldn’t have been dominating. Strong was the ROH champion but even the commentators described and Raymond and Abel as his “goons.” Fun enough match as I haven’t really seen much of Raymond and Abel before and they were pretty solid.
***¾* 


_TV Title Match:_
*Eddie Edwards(c) vs. Kenny King w/Rhett Titus* 

I felt like I was just watching them go through the motions until someone would do something cool (which in fairness they did do plenty of cool stuff). I would have liked to see more though because you have two talented guys that can do cool things but they didn’t seem to want to put more of a story into their match. It wasn’t horrible to watch but the match didn’t do much to make me think better of Kenny King. The fact that these review is only a few sentences long and I’m struggling to write more is a sign that the match had some problems. 
****


*El Generico vs. Davey Richards *

This was during the Steen/Generico feud and it was cool to see a sad El Generico. He wasn’t his usual self at all here and it was pretty cool to see. I was following ROH at the time but I was either getting the iPPVs are going to the New York shows so I only saw the matches between Steen and El Generico. The match here was a “Pick Your Poison” and seeing Generico in a different mindset against someone that wasn’t Steen was kind of refreshing. Davey had some leg work that he did sporadically during the match but it wasn’t a consistent attack on the leg and I thought Generico’s selling was appropriate for the amount of offense directed at the leg. They did more stuff than that but they focused on the leg just enough that it was always on the back of your mind. While Generico being “off” was cool it did make the match a little flat (and a dead crowd didn’t help either) which is my biggest complaint. Still a really good match with good pacing and a the always great underdog performance by Generico.
****¼ *


*The All Night Express w/Austin Aries vs. The Dark City Fight Club*

DCFC started out beating up Kin and Titus and I thought we were going to see something fun with the chicken shit heels and badass faces. Then something happened in ROH that I never say about indy wrestling. Chavis sold too much. Yeah, too much. He was attacking King and sent him flying outside the ring and and then Titus hit him with a clothesline and he sold it like death. King was hit by a bigger man and fell to the floor and he was up before Chavis. From there ANX isolated Chavis and they did have a pretty solid isolation segment to build up to a Jon Davis hot tag. Once the hot tag was made the dynamic was really played up with how different the two teams were and that was fine. The match was solid but with some more time, some more character work (ANX being these sleazy dirtbags while DCFC got pissed would have been amazing), and Chavis wrestling like a big guy would have helped a lot. 
***¾ *


*Christopher Daniels vs. Roderick Strong w/Truth Martini *

Not a bad match but it had some flaws. I liked that when Strong was in control of the match he would exclusively work on the back to set up his big moves. While the back was being worked Daniels sold well but was when Strong wasn’t attacking the back that his selling became non-existent. I don’t like when Strong hits Daniels with 2 back breakers and puts him in the Strong Hold that Daniels doesn’t sell his back when he gets some offense in once he breaks the hold. Other than the poor selling Daniels’ comebacks were well done with timing and they looked good. Other problem was that the ending was kind of stupid. Raymond and Abel run down to the ring and distract the ref so Truth can get involved. Why are 2 WRESTLERS distracting the referee so an MANAGER can get in the ring and try to help Strong? So yeah it was an entertaining match that could have been pretty great if they worked it smarter.
***¾* 


*Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards*

What they did in the ring was really impressive from a pure work rate standpoint. The pacing is amazing and the things that they do in the ring looked amazing. That being said the match is structured where nobody controls the match for very long and nobody has some type of focus on offense. Not much of a face/heel dynamic either. The whole match just screams, “Look what we can do!” I’m OK with that though because what they were able to do was really impressive. I kind of look at this as just a different style of wrestling and it’s a style that I’m not a huge fan of but the matches can at least be entertaining.
****½ *


_ROH World Tag Team Championship Match:
_*The Kings of Wrestling w/Shane Hagadorn and Sara Del Rey vs. The Briscoes*

Good match here and I was happy to see that it had the intensity that most of the other matches have been lacking on this DVD. This match took place in the middle of their feud and you could really seeing the growing hatred between the two teams. They exchanged control for a while before the Kings were able to isolate Mark Briscoe. The control segment was good and it built up to a hot tag and an exciting conclusion. Both Del Rey and Hagadorn getting involved was fine as this wasn’t the feud ender and them getting involved advanced the story with Papa Briscoe getting involved. I wish they had a few more minutes after the hot tag (which is something I rarely say in indy wrestling) but it was otherwise a really good, well worked match.
****½* 


_Steel Cage Match:_
*El Generico and Colt Cabana vs. Kevin Steen and El Generico* 

While this lacked the intensity of some of their other matches I still really liked it a lot. You had 4 guys in a cage not making tags and what they did was really impressive. Nobody took long breaks by laying on the ground and it wasn’t like watching 2 singles matches at the same time. There was a lot of double teaming and the match flowed well. Generico wouldn’t start a comeback while Cabana was out, you needed both guys to switch control of the match. It’s tough to explain but the best way I can say it is that Steen and Corino wrestled like 1 person as did Cabana and Generico. The ending was cool where Generico falls off the cage outside the cage and Cabana is left alone and quickly falls. I thought that was a nice touch and what I really liked was that Steen was fine with taking out Cabana. He might have been acting like a lunatic but even he knew that this was just a battle in a war and taking Cabana out would be a good thing for him. With 4 guys active in the ring at once with the cage up this could have easily been a trainwreck and the fact that this worked so well should be a testament to how good all 4 guys were. Steen and Generico deliver again.
******​
The DVD cost me like $5 from Black Friday Sale and it starts strong and ends strong with some good matches in between. I feel like I got more than my money’s worth. I just wish the video didn’t have a black box around it.


----------



## Obfuscation

I've actually never got around to seeing the Generico/Colt vs Steen/Corino cage match. I'd honestly spend five bucks for that set to see it. Remember loving the Aries vs Delirious cage match too. Glad I decided to watch ROH on a whim that night.


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Nice to see I'm not the only one pumped for that Strong vs Galloway. I don't know the last time I've been exited for a series of indy matches. Probably Drake vs Sami in PWG 

Never cared for Ethan Page. But it's still nice to see the Monster Mafia in PWG.


----------



## sXeMope

Last Chancery said:


> Nah, you're not either of those things. Page's mic skills are great, he's got a good look, he has size and all that, but I've never found myself that impressed with his in-ring ability. Sometimes I think his charisma and his willingness to show off and put himself over to win the fans outweigh what he's able to do in the ring. Style over substance, sizzle over steak, etc. Don't get me wrong, I like the guy and I feel he has enough tools to make it work eventually, but he has things to improve upon as well. I think his issue is with fluidity and match flow. He has a lot of clunky-looking moves and his move set is kind of all over the place.
> 
> Alexander is a better in-ring worker but he doesn't have the presence or the look or the promo, and maybe that's why the Monster Mafia gels as a team. But both guys aren't there when it comes to being the total package, though I would say Page is the closer of the two. Plus he's a couple years younger. Personally, I wasn't surprised when the Mafia got the call for PWG, but I don't think they are quite at the level of that company's high expectations. Watching their matches with the likes of the Bucks and the Wolves and other teams of that ilk has shown me they're a notch below. The cage match against the Bucks really highlighted their shortcomings and they even looked lost out there on more than one occasion. By all accounts, the Reseda crowd seemed to enjoy them a lot, which is great for them, but as someone who's seen them a ton over the past two years, I sort of know better, I guess. Saying you're the shit long enough, and with enough conviction, will have people believing.
> 
> This sounds harsh, and I'm sure it is, but lately I've been seeing through the act. When you remove the bravado and the swagger, what's left is a tag team that is better than average but not great, and one that thinks pretty highly of themselves regardless.


I haven't seen a whole lot of Monster Mafia matches but from what I have seen I think I prefer them as singles stars. Something feels off with them as a tag team IMO. They have a good thing going though because like you said, they play off each other well. One's weakness is the others strength. 

Page has kind of dropped off for me slightly since he and Seleziya stopped the thing they had going. I get that he had a pretty low glass ceiling with it, but it was hilarious. 
--

Watched AAW Chaos Theory 2015 last night. Really good show. I really like the upgrades to production. It looks well above most other indy feds and almost feels like it could be broadcast on TV. It livened up the show as well IMO. It didn't feel as boring to me.

Also watched Carnage Cup 2011 recently. Out of curiosity does anyone know what happened to Neil Diamond Cutter? This show was my first time seeing him and he really stuck out to me. Unlike most of the other new-age DM guys, he had charisma and was enjoyable to watch. Seems like he disappeared in late 2011/early 2012.


----------



## Concrete

I cringe over 50% of the time re: Page's promos. 

Josh Alexander as a heel has about as good a presence as any non-ROH related indie act.

EDIT: As far as the improved production for AAW, I assume that is the first show to use Freelance Wrestling's crew. That is a promotion to watch out for out of the Midwest.






That is the trailer for their most recent show that looks good in its own right as far as wrestling goes. That Christian Rose vs Jay Bradley match looks nice and snug. Ego vs Craig Mitchell looks like the type of match some people who like big bomb, no-sell fests would be into. Also, I've heard good stuff about the Team IOU match.


----------



## Corey

Anyone in this thread who doesn't post in the ROH Sinclair thread gonna get the 13th Anniversary PPV tomorrow night? I'm ridiculously excited about it despite not caring for the product in the slightest for the past 3 years. 

Alberto/Lethal, Bucks/reDRagon, Styles/ACH, Strong/Whitmer, Bullet Club, and the return of Joe. Really hope it delivers.


----------



## FITZ

Hayley Seydoux said:


> I've actually never got around to seeing the Generico/Colt vs Steen/Corino cage match. I'd honestly spend five bucks for that set to see it. Remember loving the Aries vs Delirious cage match too. Glad I decided to watch ROH on a whim that night.


Steen/Corino vs. Colt/Generico was the main reason why I bought the DVD. 

I liked a lot of the matches but I couldn't shake the feeling that the HDNet shows just felt flatter than the average ROH show from similar time periods. I mean I've been to a lot of those shows from the time period and I've seen plenty on DVD as well. It feels like there is just no crowd and the atmosphere is just all off and it hurts every match.


----------



## Corey

TaylorFitz said:


> Steen/Corino vs. Colt/Generico was the main reason why I bought the DVD.
> 
> I liked a lot of the matches but I couldn't shake the feeling that the HDNet shows just felt flatter than the average ROH show from similar time periods. I mean I've been to a lot of those shows from the time period and I've seen plenty on DVD as well. It feels like there is just no crowd and the atmosphere is just all off and it hurts every match.


I think it was because they taped in the same arena every single time added in with how much they had to tape in one time span. You could watch a match near the beginning of a taping and the crowd would be lively and then a main event from a week or two later where everyone is sitting on their hands. It was so strange.

I still love going back and watching the HDNet sets. I loved the setup with the ramp and the lighting. I too really liked the old school approach in the Aries/Delirious Cage match. I wish all modern day cage matches were worked in a similar fashion.


----------



## Last Chancery

Concrete said:


> I cringe over 50% of the time re: Page's promos.


Ditto. He can talk and construct a promo that makes sense and flows without flubbing anything he says, but the actual content of his messages is what bothers me. It's almost always too silly for me to really get behind, and he acts that way in the ring too. He tries to do the Kevin Steen "shouting at his opponents/fans while selling" thing and it doesn't work for me. I think he has the size and the look to successfully ditch the comedy act and be a serious star if he wanted it badly enough. Comedy can only take you so far, IMO.


----------



## Concrete

Being able to talk is far from being a good promo. I think he's pretty bad in all honesty. 

What is impressive about his look? Cause the last time I saw him, October '14, he was still a little thick around the middle.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm not such a "if a crowd isn't into it I can't enjoy it" type person, however there really was that issue among the ROH HDNet shows. To where it felt so devoid most of the time that I was sucked out of finding an interest to continue on. I have been wanting to relive the lot of the program/see what I haven't for the first time too, but it is a shame their show during some more prime years _(well, comparable to when they got on Sinclair)_ suffers from the ailment.


----------



## sharkboy22

I actually caught up on all of 2015 ROH just to prepare myself for the show. I still don't care much for the TV match tbh although Bullet Club vs Sydal/ACH/Alexander was sweet. 

As for the PPV, I'm excited for all the matches except the 4 way. With the exception of Briscoe, I'm not a fan of any guy in that match. The only guy whose work I am not familiar with at all is Hanson. What's the big deal about him anyway? Is he even main event material?


----------



## sXeMope

From what I've seen, Hanson is the stereotypical "hoss". Big guy who moves well for a big guy. The only thing I've seen of his was a scramble on a Beyond show so I don't feel I'm able to really give an opinion on him. 



Concrete said:


> Being able to talk is far from being a good promo. I think he's pretty bad in all honesty.
> 
> What is impressive about his look? Cause the last time I saw him, October '14, he was still a little thick around the middle.


He's still pretty doughy but I think he has lost some weight. 

On the point someone mentioned about him dropping the comedy act, his recent AIW feud with Kingston was a pretty good showcase of his serious side. The only thing I disliked was his promo work. I don't like him as a face at all, especially the way they were going about it. I can't get behind "Savior of AIW" Page at all. I think most of us could agree that he shines when he's playing an arrogant dickhead heel character.


----------



## Obfuscation

Hanson had some fun outings and seemed to prove he could be someone neat from a hoss standpoint & give the roster some desperately needed depth. But he ends up working the same type of crap in the majority of matches; same ol song and dance that everyone else does and doesn't end up being anything you need to go out of your way to see. He's a monster, yet he works competitive matches w/everyone. That's using you're brain as a booker. _(I'll hold him at fault, too. Be a rugged, tough guy & smash people.)_


----------



## FITZ

Saw that Strong/Galloway that's posted on the previous page and it was pretty great. Just got me a lot more excited about going to the show next week.


----------



## Corey

*ROH 13th Anniversary Show: Winner Takes All

*Matt Sydal vs. Cedric Alexander - *** 1/4

Moose vs. Mark Briscoe - **

The Addiction vs. The Kingdom (Bennett & Taven) vs. Karl Anderson - ** 3/4

Roderick Strong vs. BJ Whitmer - ** 1/2

ODB vs. Maria Kanellis - N/R

AJ Styles vs. ACH - *** 3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship
*reDRagon (c) vs. The Young Bucks - *** 1/2

*ROH World Television Championship
*Jay Lethal (c) vs. Alberto El Patron - *** 1/2

*ROH World Championship - Four Corner Survival*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Hanson vs. Michael Elgin - ** 1/4


- Opener was a pleasant surprise. Really competitive back and forth match where Sydal impressed me. Moose/Briscoe was about as good as it could have been. Moose killing him was entertaining enough.

- In some unfortunate news, Doc Gallows got stuck in North Carolina and missed his flight, so Anderson went at it alone. The match pretty much felt like a 3-on-2 handicap at times, but it was still fun. Disjointed at times, but non-stop action and a pretty shocking ending to be honest.

- Strong really tried to carry Whitmer to a good match, but he just came off so dull here. Roddy was a ball of energy literally running from corner to corner and Whitmer moved at the pace of a snail. A solid match because of Roddy trying, but really not much to remember from it. Jimmy Jacobs was the highlight on commentary. So insightful and interesting. Billed as a grudge match, this would have benefited from having a stipulation added.

- ODB vs. Maria was way more entertaining than I could've ever pictured, but there's no way you can rate it. It was basically a mixed tag match with Mark Briscoe & Mike Bennett and it should've been thrown out several times, but what the hell. I had fun with it.

- Styles & ACH had the mach of the night. Just a really great exhibition match littered with great pacing, exciting counters, and smooth transitions. I really bought into the last couple minutes and ACH had an excellent showing. The only thing holding this back was an awkward minute or two where they didn't look like they knew what they were gonna do next. Outside of that, I'd highly recommend checking this one out.

- Bucks vs. reDRagon was basically a tornado match. Bodies were flying everywhere for 15 minutes with virtually no structure to be found. Was it fun? Absolutely. Have we seen it before? Of course. Are the Bucks the best tag team in the world? I'd say yes. Should they have won here? I think so. Either way, a super fun sprint that was a nice change of pace in between two quality singles matches. Rocky Romero has a new tag team partner. Who is it? Trent.

- I really liked Alberto/Lethal. Lethal got several opportunities to shine and took full advantage while Alberto played up to his strengths and did the best he could without stealing all the spotlight. Lethal was really over with the crowd here and I liked how the ending played out. Very physical match that made both guys look good. No complaints.

- The main event was so frustrating. Everything was flowing SO smoothly until the overbooking. Ciampa had a badass entrance, everyone was getting their chance to shine, the crowd was starting to get invested into the challengers, we saw some cool sequences, then the ref goes down. Ugh. Guys in red masks run in, Ray Rowe makes a run-in and scares them off, a table bump, Nigel makes a run-in, gets "saved" by Ciampa, then the finish happens and it's completely unsatisfying. Makes no one look strong. A real shame because the rest of this show was actually pretty good until this shit happened. Staredown between Joe & Jay to end the show wasn't even that cool due to the booking of the finish. Oh well.​


----------



## FITZ

Time heals all wounds in wrestling I guess. 

Davey Richards has been added to the Evolve card on Sunday and is wrestling Anthony Nese. 

Trent Barretta seems to be off the card which is kind of weird. Oh I just looked at his twitter and he's going to wrestling in ROH on March 13th and 14th.


----------



## RKing85

thinking Trent going to New Japan might have something to do with him going to ROH now.


----------



## Corey

It is. He's Rocky Romero's new tag partner. Their team is called Roppungi Vice. Idk what that means in the slightest.


----------



## hgr423

what happened to alex koslov?


----------



## Corey

Partially retired I guess. Said he was taking some time off and stepping away for a while.


----------



## sharkboy22

If Trent's in ROH now, does that mean he won't be allowed to do other shows?


----------



## Platt

Depends what contract if any he's under. If he has no contract he can do whatever he wants, if he's on the basic one he can do anything except Gabe/TNA providing dates don't clash, only if he's on the exclusive one (which is highly unlikely) would he be ROH and approved dates only.


----------



## FITZ

Well if he doesn't wrestle on Sunday then I think I know which one he is under. Seems kind of messed up to pull off the show so close to home less than a week before the show though.


----------



## KingCrash

Is it that Trent is in ROH or more he's teaming with Romero in NJ and they'll be happening to work some ROH shows? 



> It is. He's Rocky Romero's new tag partner. Their team is called Roppungi Vice. Idk what that means in the slightest.


Roppungi is a city in Japan known for drinking, partying, etc. So it'd be like two douchebag guys in the 80s calling their team Miami Vice.


----------



## hgr423

KingCrash said:


> Roppungi is a city in Japan known for drinking, partying, etc. So it'd be like two douchebag guys in the 80s calling their team Miami Vice.


Isn't Roppongi a neighborhood in Tokyo, not a separate city?


----------



## Corey

KingCrash said:


> Is it that Trent is in ROH or more he's teaming with Romero in NJ and they'll be happening to work some ROH shows?
> 
> 
> 
> Roppungi is a city in Japan known for drinking, partying, etc. So it'd be like two douchebag guys in the 80s calling their team Miami Vice.


I'm not sure honestly. Seems more along the lines of the 2nd one but Romero announced the team on commentary during the 13th Anniversary Show PPV, so that makes me believe they'll be a regular thing. I think they already set themselves up as challengers.

Ah ok, makes sense. Thanks for the clear up. (Y)


----------



## RKing85

yeah, it's a part of greater Tokyo. Probably classified as it's own town or city or whatever but it's within the Greater Tokyo metropolis. According to wiki it's a mix of embassys and clubs.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH 13th Anniversary Show PPV
March 1, 2015*

Matt Sydal vs Cedric Alexander **

Mark Briscoe vs Moose *1/4

The Kingdom (Michael Bennett & Matt Taven) vs The Addiction vs Karl Anderson **1/4

Roderick Strong vs BJ Whitmer **1/4

ODB vs Maria Kanellis 3/4*

AJ Styles vs ACH ***

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
reDRagon (c) vs The Young Bucks ***1/2

*ROH World TV Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Alberto El Patrón *3/4

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Elgin vs Hanson **

Overall Rating: 5.0


----------



## Concrete

@ZEROVampire

How do you rate matches? What is the scale? Also, what do you like in your wrestling?


----------



## Corey

These EVOLVE announcements are becoming hard to keep up with, but here's some more!

March 3rd: Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann are bringing Ronin to San Jose. It will be Gargano & Swann vs. Caleb Konley & Brian Cage at EVOLVE 40 on Friday afternoon, March 27th at the WWNLive Experience.

March 3rd: EVOLVE Champion Drew Galloway vs. Uhaa Nation in a first time ever match has been signed for EVOLVE 40 on the afternoon of March 27th. This is currently scheduled as a non-title match.

March 3rd: It'll be AR Fox vs. Ethan Page on March 27th in San Jose. This is a potential show stealer!

March 3rd: An additional match with Drew Gulak will also be added to EVOLVE 40. We want to note that this is an afternoon event. It will be over in time for you to catch any other show you want that night. Make it a dream wrestling day double header! Tickets and info can be found here.

And this little cookie:

*March 3rd: As you can see, we have all the upcoming lineups announced except for the WWN Supershow on March 28th. We are currently in negotiations for a match for the Supershow that will change the complexion of the WWN Family. We'll have it announced right here in the Alerts once it is set. Thank you for reading today's WWN Alerts. Have a great day.*

Samoa Joe? Galloway vs. Gargano Title unification? Rey Mysterio? Alberto El Patron?


----------



## ZEROVampire

Concrete said:


> @ZEROVampire
> 
> How do you rate matches? What is the scale? Also, what do you like in your wrestling?


Rating System

N/R = No Rating
DUD = Terrible
1/4* - 3/4* = Bad
* - *3/4 = Fun, Entertained
** - **3/4 = Ok, Good
*** - ***3/4 = Very Good, Great
**** - ****3/4 = Match of the Year
***** = PERFECT

I guess that questions about my ratings, then I answer. I do not give 4 stars to either match because it was a bit good. **** is for a serious MOTYC


----------



## Concrete

Now, what do you like in wrestling?


----------



## ZEROVampire

mmm i love technical matches, good storytelling in the ring but i hate stupid senseless spots and bad sell how Lesnar in SummerSlam 2013 and Royal Rumble 2015

Puroresu is the best wrestling in the world, the american wrestling is good sometimes, but his overbooking sucks and i'm not great fan of mexican lucha


----------



## sXeMope

I've always disliked star ratings alone for that reason. They're too subjective. I much prefer reviews, or star ratings with summaries.


----------



## Corey

Someone had asked a while back if the new House of Hardcore show would be available on iPPV, and it is: http://store.rfvideonow.com/downloads/house-of-hardcore-viii-3715-philadelphia-pa/

Also have the FWE show comin up with Styles/Morrison 2 out of 3 falls: http://store.rfvideonow.com/downloads/fwe-xix-hennigan-vs-styles-31115-brooklyn-ny/

And just in case you wanna get up to date with the Galloway/Strong feud:


----------



## Platt

RF have finally released the Gabe/Pearce face off, just need a sale now and I can pick it up.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## heyman deciple

Platt said:


> RF have finally released the Gabe/Pearce face off, just need a sale now and I can pick it up.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Been looking forward to it, it will be fun to hear Gabe tell Adam how he was a shitty booker and his old school wrasslin booking sucked a dick and what was with the skull crushers and Sylvan fucking Grenier fuck stick?

And Pearce responding with I think we can both agree I was still better than Cornette and at least my DVD's were released at a timely fashion asshole, oh and I'm not the genius that booked a rape angle with Allison Danger, Bobby Dempsey, and Larry Sweeney. Stay classey Gabe.


----------



## Corey

So if you order EVOLVE 38 ahead of time (before midnight tonight) you can watch the iPPV for just $9.99. It's on Sunday night and nothing else is gonna be on, so I'm in. Final card:



> *Steel Cage Match - Non-Title - Must Be A Winner By Pinfall, Submission Or Knock Out*
> EVOLVE Champion Drew Galloway vs. FIP World Heavyweight Champion Roderick Strong
> 
> *Special Challenge Match*
> Davey Richards vs. Anthony Nese
> 
> *Grudge Match*
> Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak
> 
> *Title Match On The Line*
> Biff Busick vs. Caleb Konley
> 
> *Special Attraction Match*
> AR Fox vs. Matt Cage
> 
> Team Tremendous of Dan Barry & Bill Carr vs. Larry Dallas' New Team


Strong/Galloway is the obvious selling point, but for some strange reason I'm intrigued by Davey being on the card. I haven't seen a singles match from him in nearly 3 years so I'm curious to see how it will go. I think Nese is the best opponent they could've chosen as far as what would peak my interest the most. Hero vs. Gulak should be a clinic, Busick vs. Konley intrigues me because something is actually at stake, and I've never seen Matt Cage before so it'll be a nice introduction to him. Looking forward to this show. (Y)


----------



## Corey

Once again, EVOLVE changes everything!

*SPECIAL BREAKING NEWS WWN Alerts....*

PJ Black (Justin Gabriel) called EVOLVE officials this afternoon and said he can't wait till the WWNLive Experience in San Jose to wrestle in EVOLVE. He has the itch and he wants to wrestle now! PJ Black has been added to tomorrow (Sunday) night's EVOLVE 38 card in San Jose, and he'll get tested immediately.

It will be *PJ Black vs. Caleb Konley*, who is the #2 ranked athlete in the EVOLVE Top 10 and half of the DGUSA Open The United Gate Champions!

PJ Black will be available to meet you and for autographs.

Due to the lineup change, *Biff Busick will now take on the debuting Martin Stone!*


----------



## FITZ

Well that sounds kind of cool. I'm bringing a friend who really isn't a huge Indy wrestling fan and doesn't know a lot of the guys so another name that he knows should help. Also curious to see what he can do. Also Stone and Busick should be cool. I think I've seen Stone wrestle a few times and he seems like someone that would mesh well with Busick.


----------



## sharkboy22

Can someone confirm if it's true that SMV does their 25% off orders $50 and over sale every 2 months? I was watching a YT vid and that's what the guy in it said. I would really like to know cause I plan on picking up last year's World Triangle League and if I can get it on sale it would be pretty neat.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Can someone confirm if it's true that SMV does their 25% off orders $50 and over sale every 2 months? I was watching a YT vid and that's what the guy in it said. I would really like to know cause I plan on picking up last year's World Triangle League and if I can get it on sale it would be pretty neat.


It's every month usually.

--

IWA East Coast announced that they're doing Master Of Pain in May. May check it out. The last MOP was horrible compared to the usual quality of the tournament.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Apparently Evolve doesn't know how to setup a cage:


----------



## Corey

Yeah, it took a 50 minute intermission to put that shit together. Haha


----------



## fiddlecastro

Match of the night last night was the 1 hour epic between the ring crew and the steel cage.


----------



## FITZ

I really liked the cage match. Just would have preferred any other type of match that didn't require an hour to set up.


----------



## fiddlecastro

TaylorFitz said:


> I really liked the cage match. Just would have preferred any other type of match that didn't require an hour to set up.


Same. It was my first live EVOLVE show and I had a blast. Hero/Gulak stole the show, though.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

EVOLVE 38 was good last night, like all the new talent they're bringing but I hope they never have a cage match again even though the match was good. Match of the night goes to Hero vs Gulak.


----------



## sXeMope

That cage looks awful. Probably the worst cage they could have used. I'm not sure how Gabe came about acquiring it, but they should have put this together beforehand to get the crew used to how it's done, as well as making adjustments so it doesn't look horrible.

I heard a lot of people left the show during it's construction.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> That cage looks awful. Probably the worst cage they could have used. I'm not sure how Gabe came about acquiring it, but they should have put this together beforehand to get the crew used to how it's done, as well as making adjustments so it doesn't look horrible.
> 
> I heard a lot of people left the show during it's construction.


If they did leave the show, somehow the people still there got way louder.  They were hyped as soon as Roddy's music hit.

There were so many people there in Bullet Club shirts. I swear when the show started and they panned through the crowd I saw at least 5 people in just one section.


----------



## McQueen

Holy shit I'm actually watching an old PWG show. Lol


----------



## fiddlecastro

Jack Evans 187 said:


> If they did leave the show, somehow the people still there got way louder.  They were hyped as soon as Roddy's music hit.
> 
> There were so many people there in Bullet Club shirts. I swear when the show started and they panned through the crowd I saw at least 5 people in just one section.


I don't think that many people actually left. everyone left their seats, though instead of just sitting around for an hour.

And yeah, there were tons of Bullet Club fans in attendance, between hats, hoodies and t-shirts.

I think the cage was awful because it was supposed to sit on the ring, but because of the low-ish ceiling, they had to lean it up against the ring, so it looked like total crap. Earl Cooter actually came out and yelled at the ring crew right in front of us to secure the cage better. He then half-jokingly gave us tips on what to do if the cage fell on us.


----------



## Corey

*EVOLVE 38

*Biff Busick vs. Martin Stone - ** 1/4

Team Tremendous (Dan Barry & Bill Carr) vs. Earl Cooter & Jodi Kristofferson - ***

AR Fox vs. Matt Cage - ** 1/2

Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak - *** 1/4

PJ Black vs. Caleb Konley - ***

Davey Richards vs. Anthony Nese - ***

*Steel Cage Match
*Roderick Strong vs. Drew Galloway - *** 1/2


- The show started 30 minutes late, so I had to watch a long ass recap of their shows in China last year. Cool to watch at first, but they played it like 2 more times during intermission. The song has been stuck in my head all night.  Anyway, Busick vs. Stone in the opener. Only went like 5 minutes, so not much to write about. They talked Stone up like he really put a hurtin on Busick, but then tapped out to a choke immediately. Busick wants Hero.

- Tag match came out of literally NOWHERE and was almost my favorite match of the night. Never seen Team Tremendous before but I really liked them. Dan Barry is like a Mikey Whipwreck and Bill Carr looks almost identical to a 1990 Big Bossman. Pretty sweet combo. Really impressed me with their tag psychology and move set. Fun match here. Hope they bring em back.

- Fox vs. Cage started out really well on the outside but in the later stages became a bit too indyriffic for me. A lot of move trading and nearfalls that were instantly forgettable. It appears that 80% of Cage's move set involves punches or slaps, just with a different variation before it.

- Now we get into the meat of the evening with Hero/Gulak. Gulak comes out and cuts a promo about how he's taking this more seriously than everyone else in the locker room and he's gonna cut down Hero as best he can and give it all he's got. That's pretty much exactly what he did. Relentless attack on Hero's leg, which he sold fairly well. The match was really interesting throughout and Hero had to come up with desperation strikes to create distance, but I think it went too long at the end (pretty sure it went over 20 minutes). Towards the end it turned into a complete strikefest and most of the time Hero would just stand there and no-sell everything and hit a strike with a big slapping sound added to it. It got kind of old (like it does most of the time with Hero) so that brought the match down a bit for me. Hero wins with a fucking NASTY tombstone though. I thought he may have legit injured Gulak for a moment. Hero calls out Busick for calling him out. Hero's a sneaky bastard and uses Gulak as bait.

- PJ vs. Konley was solid. That's about as far as it goes. Black didn't do anything that different than what you've seen from him in WWE, but he should fit in just fine in EVOLVE. They had some awkward moments where PJ was sitting on the top rope kinda doing nothing, but other than that this was fine. I would've liked them to build up Black doing the 450 from the top rope instead of hitting it off the springboard though. That would've made for a much better and bigger finish imo. Oh well.

- Richards vs. Nese was a mixed bag. Like Hero/Gulak, I think it went a bit too long at 20+ minutes, but there were parts I liked and parts I didn't. First off, Davey was tolerable (if not likeable) for a good while. Unfortunately he went back to being Davey Richards at times with some stupid looking selling, way too much looking to the crowd for approval, and CLEAR spot-calling. I swear there were times where he was basically yelling in Nese's ears telling him what to do. *Anyone in attendance notice this?* Aside from those things, this had some enjoyable moments. There was a spot where Nese worked over Davey's arm a bit and Davey had to struggle a few times to get him locked in to that armbar cloverleaf thingy and a pretty fucking awesome dive to the outside that I'm pretty sure sent someone into the 2nd row. Davey was really on point with his wrestling throughout this, so that was good. Nese was enjoyable all around and this would've been really good if Davey hadn't been so stupid in the later stages and they shaved a couple minutes off. A little overkill, but still solid nonetheless.

- Main event time. After damn near an hour of intermission they put this ugly ass cage up, but everyone acknowledged how shitty it looked and it ended up playing into the match a good margin. Started off hot and gained some serious steam towards the end, so I couldn't ask for a whole lot more. Throughout some of the middle I thought it was becoming too back-and-forth with little use of the cage, but they cleaned it up. Really wish there would've been some early blood with someone scraping the other guy's face across the cage, simply because I miss that in current day cage matches. When the heat and fatigue started kicking in later in the match is when it really started to pick up. Slugfests on top of the ropes and some nasty looking bumps into the cage. Roddy took a powerbomb into the side of the cage at one point and almost got lodged in between the ring and the cage. That was fuckin awesome. Didn't mind the KO finish at all because it doesn't hurt anyone. Not as good and didn't quite have as much heat as their first match last year, but still real good stuff here.

- POSTMATCH, PJ fucking Black comes out while Galloway is damn near knocked unconscious and tells him he should put the EVOLVE Title on the line in their match at Mania weekend, and once Drew actually stands up he of course accepts being a fighting champion at all. I have no idea how he can just do that now with one victory considering Strong never got a title match, but oh well. I thought this felt really out of place considering what Drew had just gone through. Smart move from Black though. Galloway then grabs the mic and delivers a long (but awesome) promo putting over New York, the fans, Roderick as the best in the world right now, and says whenever they come back to New York again, he and Roddy are FINALLY finishing this. He then comes up with the (obvious) idea that he and Gargano should have a title unification match at the WWN Supershow. Super duper looking forward to that one now.​


----------



## Concrete

I'm a shameless person. I reviewed Evolve 38 last night for Pro Wrestling Ponderings. 

http://www.pwponderings.com/2015/03/08/evolve-38-review/


----------



## sXeMope

I'm assuming that the unification match will be Gabe's way of finally pushing the DGUSA brand out of the spotlight. Wouldn't be surprised to see Gargano win it either, considering all the supposed hype about Galloway backstage at TNA.

Not a fan of Gabe slowly abandoning the (new) Evolve rules already (again). Personally I loved the MMA feel it had in the early days. I didn't care for the "reboot" rules but they made sense seeing as they have a belt now, but I'm not a fan of PJ Black being able to bypass Roddy to challenge for the title. 

I watched Best Friends w/ Joey Ryan last night. Fun watch. Some interesting stories. Had me rolling on a few occasions. Anyone know when the Teddy Hart episode will be up for download?


----------



## fiddlecastro

Jack Evans 187 said:


> - Richards vs. Nese was a mixed bag. Like Hero/Gulak, I think it went a bit too long at 20+ minutes, but there were parts I liked and parts I didn't. First off, Davey was tolerable (if not likeable) for a good while. Unfortunately he went back to being Davey Richards at times with some stupid looking selling, way too much looking to the crowd for approval, and CLEAR spot-calling. I swear there were times where he was basically yelling in Nese's ears telling him what to do. *Anyone in attendance notice this?* Aside from those things, this had some enjoyable moments. There was a spot where Nese worked over Davey's arm a bit and Davey had to struggle a few times to get him locked in to that armbar cloverleaf thingy and a pretty fucking awesome dive to the outside that I'm pretty sure sent someone into the 2nd row. Davey was really on point with his wrestling throughout this, so that was good. Nese was enjoyable all around and this would've been really good if Davey hadn't been so stupid in the later stages and they shaved a couple minutes off. A little overkill, but still solid nonetheless.
> [/CENTER]


Great review overall! - though I loved Gulak/Hero 

And yeah, I did notice Davey calling spots and whatnot, and I also was annoyed at his pandering to the crowd, etc. I usually like Davey, but I just didn't dig it. Good to know it wasn't just me :lol


----------



## McQueen

Sounds like Hero being Hero. He should be forced to have under 10 minute matches. He putz around too much when given a lot of time. He needs to be reigned in.


----------



## Corey

McQueen said:


> Sounds like Hero being Hero. He should be forced to have under 10 minute matches. He putz around too much when given a lot of time. He needs to be reigned in.


Seriously though. Idk about 10 minutes but it's like in the past few years he's totally forgotten how to do different moves. Everything must involve an elbow, slap, or kick. He can pull it off at times within the substance of a match, but most of the time it just gets old real quickly. I miss the days of Chris is Awesome with 70 different variations of a cravat and moonsaults and mat wrestling.


----------



## Even Flow

sXeMope said:


> I'm assuming that the unification match will be Gabe's way of finally pushing the DGUSA brand out of the spotlight. Wouldn't be surprised to see Gargano win it either, considering all the supposed hype about Galloway backstage at TNA.
> 
> Not a fan of Gabe slowly abandoning the (new) Evolve rules already (again). Personally I loved the MMA feel it had in the early days. I didn't care for the "reboot" rules but they made sense seeing as they have a belt now, but I'm not a fan of PJ Black being able to bypass Roddy to challenge for the title.
> 
> I watched Best Friends w/ Joey Ryan last night. Fun watch. Some interesting stories. Had me rolling on a few occasions. *Anyone know when the Teddy Hart episode will be up for download?*


It's available to purchase on the Highspots video download site.


----------



## McQueen

I think especially with the KO gimmick he should be doing short matches. It's pretty stupid if your style is supposed to be knocking people out and you hit them with 67 big boots and 83 rolling elbows. 

Even when he was the technical guy hero had the same problem though. He is in a way like Kurt Angle, talented and capable but overdoes things because he can.


----------



## FITZ

I personally didn't notice Davey calling out spots and I was in the front row. Wasn't really looking for it though and I only had one view of the ring the whole time. 

I think I liked the cage match more than most. Maybe it was that I was about 5 feet from the ring but I felt like I was watching something that was a big deal. And I felt that Galloway was a real star in the ring. Guy was awesome.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*House of Hardcore 8
(March 7, 2015)*

Brian Myers vs PJ Black *1/2

Matt Striker vs Amazing Red **1/2

Alex Reynolds vs JT Dunn **1/4

Eddie Kingston vs Rhino **1/4

Special Guest Referee: Mikey Whipwreck
Ben Ortiz, Hale Collins & Vik Dalishus vs Bill Carr, Dan Barry & Tony Nese **3/4

Lance Hoyt vs Carlito vs Matt Hardy *1/2

Team 3D (Bully Ray & Devon) vs The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) **1/4

Street Fight
Eric Young vs Tommy Dreamer ***

Dirty Heels (Austin Aries & Bobby Roode) vs The Young Bucks ***1/4+

Overall Rating: 5.0


----------



## Platt




----------



## heyman deciple

Just made my first PWG order off of highspots... I ordered:

Eleven
BOLA 2014 Night 1
BOLA 2014 Night 2
BOLA 2014 Night 3
Untitled 2
Black Cole Sun


----------



## Platt

After randomly sitting in NY for 2 weeks my SMV order has finally made it into the UK  should arrive just after I go away for a week


----------



## sharkboy22

Went to Pre-order the new PWG show and saw that Best Friends with Biff Busick is up for pre-order. Really, really interested in that one. Busick seems like such a no nonsense guy it's hard to imagine him in that setting.


----------



## Even Flow

Best Friends with Teddy Hart is up on XWT. I just saved $9.99 :mark:


----------



## sharkboy22

Really wanna get the BLK Jeez DVD but I'm waiting till SMV has their sale. I have no idea why but Highspots has it for $25 and SMV has it for $15.


----------



## sXeMope

I watched Teddy Hart's Best Friends episode last night. Teddy is a really weird guy. Sometimes he sounds like a cool guy, but then he starts talking about financially backing WSX & AAA, Benoit trying to get Jack Evans hired, somehow knowing why Ricochet wasn't recently hired, etc. A decent watch, but it's like a Kevin James movie where every funny part is in the trailer. 


*Beyond Wrestling - King Of Arts*

*Team Pazuzu vs. New York’s Finest*
- Didn't care for this match as much as I thought I would. Nothing bad, but nothing to go out of your way to watch.

*Ryan “Rush” Galeone vs. John Silver*
- Good match, but I would have liked it if Ryan's manager hadn't been involved. I feel like Galeone has all the tools to be a huge star in 5 years time. With a little more tone and more of a character, I could see him being a guy WWE picks up.

*Brian Fury vs. “Hot Sauce” Tracy Williams*
- My first time seeing Williams and I was impressed. I think he could be a big indy guy if he got booked in the right places. Kind of reminds me of Thatcher/Gulak/Busick. Probably the best match I've seen from Fury as well.

*Matt Tremont vs. Darius Carter*
- I didn't care for this that much. Apparently there's a backstory somewhere, but I couldn't remember it for the life of me. Tremont's strengths are bleeding and brawling. His feud with Stockade is probably some of his best work in a while because Stockade is very similar to him. 

*Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs. Team TREMENDOUS*
- Fantastic match. Team TREMENDOUS are one of the best tag teams on the indies after the Young Bucks. I wish bigger places would book these guys because they're very entertaining for two somewhat out of shape guys pretending to be cops.

Garden State God Squad vs. M1nute Men Squad*
*- During this match I learned that Max Smashmaster and Tursas are not the same person. I guess you can't believe everything you read on the internet. Heh. Anyways, kind of a clusterfuck of a match. Feeding Frenzy rules are weird.

*Chris Hero & JT Dunn vs. Eddie Kingston & David Starr*
- I really like the Chris Hero/JT Dunn tag team. I think they have potential to be a great mentor/pupil tag team. I was somewhat disappointed with this match, but I feel like it may have been one of the best of the night. I feel like Kingston and Starr didn't blend well as a team at all.

*Shynron (c) vs. AR Fox*
- This _could_ have been a great indy ladder match. Not Steen/Generico level but it would certainly be up there. Unfortunately it was ruined by AR Fox no-selling, or not selling properly in just about every big spot. I won't spoil the ending, but the belt is broken, and it was pretty funny once [winner] realized it.

Side note - I'm almost sure that Shynron was wearing the same mask that AR Fox stole from him at the last show. A little thing that irritated me. Personally I think he should have worn an old mask and retrieved the new mask from Fox during the match.

*Kimber Lee vs. Chris Dickinson*
- The match that "the incident" occurred in. I wish they'd put this match up for free because it really puts the whole thing into context. A few minutes before Dickinson hit Kimber with the chair, Dickinson took a unprotected chairshot (Also, is it just me or is the chair plastic? It didn't seem to have the weight or sound of a steel chair). Anyways, I didn't care for this at all. The show should have ended on Shynron/Fox.

Overall, an average Beyond show. Nothing blow away but nothing horrible.​


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574043505456185346
Was hoping Feinstein would do a new shoot with Rey..


----------



## McQueen

Feinstein was hoping he was only 13 under that mask


----------



## Even Flow

Didn't know he apparently also did a shoot with The Bucks


----------



## TJQ

Best Friends with Teddy Hart was a riot.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TJQ said:


> Best Friends with Teddy Hart was a riot.


The whole thing was a hard left.


----------



## Platt




----------



## heyman deciple

Got my PWG order... I got two copies of BOLA night 2 instead of a copy of a copy of night 1.

Has this ever happened to anyone else? I'm already working with the support crew to work this out... But WTF.


----------



## Last Chancery

Samoa Joseph announced for AAW in Berwyn on April 10. Ciampa and Tommy End will also be there, along with (most likely) Saraya Knight since it's a SHIMMER weekend show. Oh, and ACH and Johnny Gargano. Along with their usual bunch, which includes Eddie Kingston, Josh Alexander, Ethan Page, probably Ohio is 4 Killers. Fuck. That card is going to be loaded.


----------



## sXeMope

Been seeing some of the announcements they made tonight. Has a lot of potential on paper.


----------



## FITZ

heyman deciple said:


> Got my PWG order... I got two copies of BOLA night 2 instead of a copy of a copy of night 1.
> 
> Has this ever happened to anyone else? I'm already working with the support crew to work this out... But WTF.


The worst I had was an ROH order on The Final Countdown: New York when I got 2 Disc 2s when I opened my DVD.


----------



## sXeMope

heyman deciple said:


> Got my PWG order... I got two copies of BOLA night 2 instead of a copy of a copy of night 1.
> 
> Has this ever happened to anyone else? I'm already working with the support crew to work this out... But WTF.


One time I ordered Beyond Wrestling's Armory Amore show from SMV, and got Americanrana. Case and disc art was all correct, but for some reason they messed up burning the DVDs. 

But specifically for PWG, I once had a DVD missing from an order and they sent it along free of charge. PWG's always fixed any problems I've had with orders. (Albeit, I once had an ordeal that lasted about a year altogether, but I got the stuff in the end)


----------



## McQueen

I got a copy of a DVD set from WWE, I think it was greatest stars of the 80s and got disc 1, 3 and 3.

I bought the fucking thing for disc 2


----------



## heyman deciple

McQueen said:


> I got a copy of a DVD set from WWE, I think it was greatest stars of the 80s and got disc 1, 3 and 3.
> 
> I bought the fucking thing for disc 2


Was disc two the NWA disc? Not being able to see Flair and steamboat from chi town rumble would piss anybody off. That was te reason I bought it.

I once bought TLC 2011, and there was no disc inside. Somebody really didn't think too highly of punks title reign.

Either that or gave zero fucks about Miz main eventing a show... Or kevin Nash working a ladder match.


----------



## smitlick

I've bought from pretty much all of the major companies and all of them at one point or another has messed up an order whether that be a missing disc, missing dvd, faulty disc, completely wrong dvd, misprinted label etc. 

The people that work for these companies will at some point are going to mess up. Human error happens


----------



## Platt




----------



## sXeMope

I have a TNA DVD with the spine text missing as well. Also ordered some Blu-Rays from WWE on Black Friday and got DVD copies of both. Was kind of pissed off about it but didn't do anything about it because it would require sending them back, and with Canada's shipping rates it's better to just keep the DVDs and buy the Blu-Rays in the future if necessary. I'm pretty sure the Sting DVD was the one with the misprinted photo showing fake Sting so maybe I can sell that to some super mark collecter someday. heh. 

I watched the Blk Jeez shoot over the last two days. Say what you will about his ring work, he knows his shit and tells it like it is. He sounds like the kind of guy DJ should be listening to more often.


----------



## EliranGooner

Is the PWG Sells Out 3 DVD any good? thinking about buying it.


----------



## Corey

Disc 3 is probably worth the $19.99 alone, so absolutely. Generico & Ricochet vs. Steen & Tozawa is arguably one of the best PWG matches of all time.


----------



## Lazyking

Should I be watching more Evolve? I keep up with PWG and ROH (at least their big shows ) I like Chikara but I haven't watched much lately and that's pretty much it in on the indy scene.

Was watching Evolve 31, got to the FIP match and turned it off. Even though I really like Drew Galloway, not sure if I should just watch his matches or if I should give Evolve more of my time.


----------



## Corey

Lazyking said:


> Should I be watching more Evolve? I keep up with PWG and ROH (at least their big shows ) I like Chikara but I haven't watched much lately and that's pretty much it in on the indy scene.
> 
> Was watching Evolve 31, got to the FIP match and turned it off. Even though I really like Drew Galloway, not sure if I should just watch his matches or if I should give Evolve more of my time.


I wouldn't really say you're missing a _whole_ lot. They'll produce decent shows but imo rarely have standout matches. EVOLVE 35 was one of their better all around outings and had a super hot crowd, but majority of the time they only draw like 100-200 people and little crowd reaction hurts some of the matches. I thought 36 & 37 were both totally average shows aside from a match or two and now 38 was solid all around, but nothing to go out of your way to see. I'd honestly just wait to see how reviews are from a show of theirs before trying to dive into the product.

Galloway, Strong, Gargano, and to a lesser extent Busick and Thatcher are the guys to look out for in EVOLVE. Hero is hit or miss for me and Busick and Thatcher are not the types of guy I really wanna watch that much on a regular basis.


----------



## sharkboy22

EVOLVE shows are just solid. I'd say the matches are just good, but nothing great or must-see. No one match has stood out in recent times to me. 

I think the biggest problem with EVOLVE is Gabe's shitty booking. At one point in time, wins and loses mattered. Then Gabe realized it was a stupid concept so he tried to revive a stupid concept from his early ROH days with the ranking system. I haven't seen 38 but I've heard it looks like he's doing away with that too. Oh and there's some talent endorsement crap as well. 

Call me crazy but I can't get behind anything with Gabe booking. I have the same opinions about his DGUSA shows, or I should say had. Seriously, when was the last DGUSA ? I got a bunch of DGUSA shows the other day and outside of 1 or 2 matches (or in some cases just one match), some shows are really boring. This is 2010-2011 DGUSA I'm talking about here, which I think is their glory days. I don't know.


----------



## sXeMope

I though the win/loss record thing was a great concept personally. Needed some tweaking but it was a great base. Had potential to provide something different on the indies. 

But yeah, I think Evolve is just there. It's nothing to go out of your way to see, but it's not unwatchable.


----------



## TJQ




----------



## heyman deciple

TJQ said:


>


Mike mother fucking Bailey!

That Sydal and ricochet match!!!

Meltzer in attendance for a meltzer driver...lol


----------



## RLStern

Ricochet vs AJ Styles, House of Glory Phenomenal Showdown:

http://houseofgloryonline.com/store/products/phenomenal-showdown/


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Concrete

Excluding ROH for the size reason, EVOLVE is probably the best indie out there right now. No one quite has the breadth of styles, delivered well, as them. That said, I think booking flaws and lack of a concrete direction have been properly stated by a few people here. Gabe hasn't quite decided what he would like EVOLVE to work like which is unfortunate because the talent is there and there are threads of some fun storylines or systems. I thought the record system in the beginning of the companies history was a neat differentiator but for some reason or another, Gabe or whoever didn't have enough push behind the promotion to give the records weight. The idea of doing records for a weekend was dumb and always dumb, emphasized by EVOLVE 38 being the ONLY show that weekend. As a lover of stats, it would have been neat to clear the records every year and have the winning record (or a final match) being an EVOLVE champ. Then the next year or so you have ALL-TIME W-L records, THIS SEASON'S W-L records, and for territories they visit infrequently the local acts could have an easily understood set of stats for the viewer.

But back to EVOVLE being good. Their last show had plenty of fun stuff and I'm not in the same boat as everyone else because I thought that Gulak vs Hero match was a potential indie MOTYC. It was that good. From the matwork to the finishing stretch. Wish Hero would have sold his leg better but that is the aspect I can see most being contentious versus the "overkill" that is being brought up. Did not see that. Thought by Hero's standards the stretch was tame as hell and Gulak did a quality job in there taking some STUFF! Nese vs Richards was the wet fart on the show but didn't bring the show down as a whole.

EDIT: Also, wow do a few of those PWG moments look baaaaaad. Mike Bailey vs Biff looks absolutely bonkers though. Keepin' my eye out for that one.


----------



## heyman deciple

Was just curious, is Chakara and Shimmer still a thing on the indies?

At one point Chikara was red hot but after that hiatus it seems they haven't really regained their top notch form yet... But I could e completely wrong

And Shimmer... There was a point I considered Shimmer to be hot... But I don't seem to hear as much. But that could be based on other promotions like Shine being out there along with shimmer really only holding events like twice a year.


----------



## Concrete

Both exist and I think you are more or less right with Chikara. Had a much broader appeal before the hiatus and now is infatuated with appealing to the core. Though that could change come King of Trios this year. 

Shimmer I think is still relatively hot but maybe less so than a couple years ago. That could totally be me and hopefully some Shimmer fan pops in and says "No, ACTUALLY..."cause this is a definite outsiders view of it.


----------



## Even Flow

TJQ said:


>


Hero needs to seriously drop some lbs.


----------



## Lazyking

Hero needs to just poke fun at himself and work a sumo gimmick.

I don't even care that the dude is gaining so much weight but he should play into it. That could be fun. 

He's not going to suddenly start losing weight. He has really no reason to as long as the indies keep booking him.


----------



## Last Chancery

For SHIMMER, I think they lost a step with Sara Del Rey heading to WWE. She was one of that company's backbones and draws, and I would always buy a ticket to see her and maybe one or two others. I still go whenever they're in town because it's difficult to pass up paying $10 or $15 for a Sunday matinee that rolls on for like, four hours, but it doesn't have the same feel like it used to, I will admit.

They have stepped up their game the last few years as far as touring is concerned, tagging along at the WrestleMania weekends. That gets their name out there more. Overall, I think it's a combination of running twice a year, having the shows available only on DVD, and a lack of a major, well-known, established star. The girls there all have talent, but they don't have a talent worthy of going out of one's way to see. I don't think there is a women's wrestler who exists like that right now, with the possible exception of Saraya Knight.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hero must have intestinal problems or something.







Hey, that was Matt Hardy's excuse.


----------



## heyman deciple

Last Chancery said:


> For SHIMMER, I think they lost a step with Sara Del Rey heading to WWE. She was one of that company's backbones and draws, and I would always buy a ticket to see her and maybe one or two others. I still go whenever they're in town because it's difficult to pass up paying $10 or $15 for a Sunday matinee that rolls on for like, four hours, but it doesn't have the same feel like it used to, I will admit.
> 
> They have stepped up their game the last few years as far as touring is concerned, tagging along at the WrestleMania weekends. That gets their name out there more. Overall, I think it's a combination of running twice a year, having the shows available only on DVD, and a lack of a major, well-known, established star. The girls there all have talent, but they don't have a talent worthy of going out of one's way to see. I don't think there is a women's wrestler who exists like that right now, with the possible exception of Saraya Knight.


Melissa is still tops with me... And bates with her million different gimmicks.

The day NXT gets a clue and signs Blue Pants to a contract... Prazak is fucked!


----------



## FITZ

heyman deciple said:


> Was just curious, is Chakara and Shimmer still a thing on the indies?
> 
> At one point Chikara was red hot but after that hiatus it seems they haven't really regained their top notch form yet... But I could e completely wrong
> 
> And Shimmer... There was a point I considered Shimmer to be hot... But I don't seem to hear as much. But that could be based on other promotions like Shine being out there along with shimmer really only holding events like twice a year.


Chikara pissed me off so much with the storyline where the company shuts down. They were growing and putting on good shows and then everything went to shit. One of the first companies that was expanding and ended up contracting on purpose. They insulated themselves to the point where I'm not sure if there is an appeal left in them unless you've been a champion for a long time. 


Evolve in ring is really good I think. I like what Gabe is doing with the ring product as the shows usually don't drag and you get some quality matches. It's just the ranking system or whatever that is just annoying. I understand the concept and I feel like you should just book that way anyway. You win matches on a show and you get booked for bigger matches. That's the whole ranking system. But the way it's used is just off putting. Stop advertising non title matches as well and stop stressing the fact that there is a ranking system. ROH had a million different ways of trying to do something like this and it never worked for them. It's not going to work. 

The other problem with focusing so much on wins and losses is that they don't have a consistent roster. When they run hows in New York the talent line up looks a lot different then when they run in Florida. And just the way indy wrestling works is you get all sort of guys coming in for one shots. All of the makes it difficult to keep records. Evolve has had 38 shows and if you took everyone'e overall record you would see that most of the guys haven't wrestled very often in Evolve. Gargano would have a huge record and a few other guys would have a lot of wins and losses but most guys wouldn't.


----------



## sXeMope

Valid point about the inconsistant roster. That never really occurred to me honestly. 

I don't think Hero's gonna lose weight, but I do wish he'd wear a little more. He's a good wrestler, but it just looks horrible.

Random question because I know some of you follow the new IWA Mid South. JC Rotten is Ian's kid, is he the Harry Potter looking kid from the Mike Levy incident years ago?


----------



## KingCrash

Yup, that's the very same John Calvin. 



> Chikara pissed me off so much with the storyline where the company shuts down. They were growing and putting on good shows and then everything went to shit. One of the first companies that was expanding and ended up contracting on purpose. They insulated themselves to the point where I'm not sure if there is an appeal left in them unless you've been a champion for a long time.


I think Chikara had a chance to at least grab some of those fans back if they had had a good year wrestling wise and blew away people with a killer KOT line-up, but between a storyline that seemed like it never went anywhere besides who was Deucalion going to kill next, shows that ranged from boring to terrible and a KOT line-up that didn't grab people it just felt like Chikara faded last year. I've had the season finale sitting on my desk for a couple months and haven't been bothered to watch it.


----------



## DomoDaDude

Y'all watched that event with Morrison vs. Styles yet?


----------



## Corey

DaMenace88 said:


> Y'all watched that event with Morrison vs. Styles yet?


On my computer at the moment. Been working all weekend but I'll probably get to it around the beginning of the week. Really just wanna see the main event and that's it.


----------



## heyman deciple

Recently watched the first half of PWG Eleven... Raw has killed any chance of me be able to sit through a three hour wrestling show in one sitting.

This was my first PWG show, so just some random thoughts.

The lack of a guard rail and the audience being so close is interesting... Especially with a promotion with a high level of out of the ring dives. It creates an different element of danger.

Ciampa dived and hit his head on a fans seat... One point both Ciampa and his opponent Rocky Romero were down and a fan with a pitcher of beer, poured some beer down Ciampa's throat.

These fans with these pitchers of beer... LMFAO

ACH and Alexander had a match where Alexander went for a dive and just avoided a woman trying to cross through the front when the action spilled to the outside. The way Alexander sold it... GOLD.

The Best Friends went for dives on Gargano and Elgin, where the photographer took an arrant shot to the nuts... That dropped him.

Other thoughts...

The opener was solid, though I don't really rate Romero.

Big fan of ACH, never thought too much of Cedric Alexander but he was good in this match.

Loved The Best Friends match with Gargano and Elgin... Too bad Brian Cage got injured but the involvement of Gargano made the match so much better. With the former best friends interplay with Chuck Taylor and Johnny Gargano. That moment where Gargano yells out this is my new best friend and hugs Elgin was amazing.

Steen vs Trevor Lee... What can I say... First off Kevin Steen has been one of my favorite wrestlers for a LONG time and seeing his send off from PWG was something. From the streamer snow man to the power bomb to the apron on each side of the ring... The finish was a little eh, but whatever. And Steens speech was nice... I always enjoy his callbacks to Generico being in Mexico raising orphans... He even did it on the Austin podcast and Austin seemed lost as fuck. As for Trevor Lee, this was my first time seeing him. I was impressed, he reminds me of Sami Callihan and that's a high compliment from me as I LOVED Sami's work. Surprised to hear Lee recently faced Roddy in the main event of a show recently... The guy is obviously doing well.

Well that's all I got, definitely enjoying it. Every match was enjoyable. If I had one critique it would be maybe to calm down on all the super kick outs. It losses it's effect if it happens three times or more with every match but that's just the style on the indy's I guess and the guys are working super hard, so maybe that's a minor nip pick on my part.


----------



## NastyYaffa

What a badass poster.


----------



## sXeMope

Any word on why Ricochet was removed from the match? Kind of kills the dream match concept if it's just a rematch from an episode of Nitro 17 years ago.


----------



## Concrete

Yep, THAT is what killed the dream match concept.

Somehow found myself reviewing those shows for PWPonderings cause I was naive. If Thatcher doesn't make it to the finals, which with the amount of work he has to put in there is a good chance he doesn't, that side of the bracket could be TERRIBLY bad. Whole thing looks real dangerous. As in, could find itself being reminiscent of the EVOLVE WM weekend shows from years past...except with lesser talent on the whole.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Corey

Did some indy viewing tonight.

Styles vs. Morrison from FWE was pretty solid. Suffered from the ring being way too small for two guys who have so much athleticism though. Match was very tightly knit, which kinda surprised me. A physical outing with some good moments, but nothing to go out of your way to see. ***

Young Bucks vs. Aries & Roode from House of Hardcore was really good. Really enjoyed seeing the Bucks actually work as the face team here and the FIP segment brought back memories from '09. Refreshing stuff. Fun match all the way through. *** 1/2


----------



## McQueen

I watched PWG All Star Weekend 8 night one earlier. Two things stood out.

I still don't get Eddie Edwardsmania. Yeah he's athletic, bigger than a regular Indy guy and most importantly NOT Davey Richards I just don't get why people love the guy. He is what Lance Storm is to most of the people in the WWE section, talented guy with no charisma who is just there. 

Second thing is watching the main event of CC vs Hero I think I've come to the realization I just don't find a Hero fun to watch anymore. The match was like 50 minutes long and I slmost tuned it all out (other than the top rope snapping) and to top it off after the match Hero cut like a seven minute promo about how he had worked so hard and travelled all around the world just to have an opportunity to regain his title, only for him to express his anger at the rope breaking. And it hit me. It's his long winded approach to doing things that has held him back, from his promos to his wrestling. He takes forever to make his point. Which is a shame because he's an above average talent. 

Night two is trapped inside the playstation where I'm staying that randomly blew up while I was watching Django do who knows if I'll get to see that lol.


----------



## Obfuscation

I "like" Eddie enough to like some of his matches. He's had a few great ones, even. I stand by that. But I wouldn't deny your points directed towards him. Although if I'm gonna watch someone w/o personality over the other, Eddie has lesser flaws about him than someone - whom I often lean towards for the stationed example - such as a Dean Malenko where his complete machine approach turns me off altogether. I couldn't think of anyone else on the indies who fit this description b/c I generally would dub them shite & thus not worth mentioning, yada yada.

I'm glad I came in here to know more about the problem w/*Django*. :lmao

---------

Saw that the FWE (or whatever the promotion is called) show got uploaded to some streaming sites. So I'm willing to watch some stuff on it. Dunno if it is the Styles vs Morrison show or event that had Matt Hardy vs Drew Galloway, but I'm REALLY hoping it is the latter. Styles vs Morrison def has appeal, although I can't avoid seeing Matt & Galloway potentially live up to what they created circa 2010.

And Chikara lost steam. Def true. Not so much for myself - ok, maybe a little - but for others, I don't blame em. That's largely b/c while the return last year at NPWD was very cool, they basically cut the legs off of a HOT promotion for the sake of a very long angle. One w/a payoff that was fine, yet, not really worthy of such a price. Guess we'll always be in the dark as to what was the real cause for it. Purely storyline, the issues w/Quack and his wife/ex-wife, etc. Chikara is much more niche these days & that's too bad. Still a fan of the product. That much hasn't changed. Part of me feels like Quack would rather have them be in a bubble among a dire current indie scene, rather than thrive to almost extend past those perimeters.


----------



## McQueen

I'm just saying I don't get why he was such a hot name a few years back or still is (I have no idea the status of the indies other than I'm sure Roderick Strong is like the top guy on the circuit because he's talented but never going to WWE or TNA) and was wondering why people liked him so much.


----------



## Obfuscation

I questioned it too. Remember the day I got a text telling me Eddie Edwards won the ROH World Championship. I was in a Blockbuster. I was vexed & had a chuckle. This is when ROH & I began to mutually part ways.


----------



## McQueen

I should come to LA we should get in s chop battle and shout American Wolves at each other.


----------



## Obfuscation

It'll have to last 35 - 45 minutes & make sure one of us thanks our Grandparents after we win.


----------



## McQueen

Deal. I could do a tearful tribute to my grandpa who is in the hospital right now.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'll add in the claim that we crashed & burned about as hard as Paul Walker, but we were able to live to tell the tale.


----------



## FITZ

Edwards career really started improving after he broke his arm and wrestled Ladder Wars the next night anyway. The second he did that New York City loved him. So when he came got he got pushed as singles guy. He was good enough but more importantly New York still liked him. Then he won the title in New York City and they still fucking loved him. Around the time he won the ROH Title he started working matches in PWG and some of them were great and he got over there. 

But in the end I really think all his success comes down to the fact that he wrestled a ladder match in a cast the day after he broke his elbow. Once he did that he got the biggest market for ROH to love him forever and that can do a lot for you in ROH.


----------



## heyman deciple

I always liked Eddie's work. Don't know if I ever saw him as a tip top guy to carry a promotion but him winning the title served a purpose for establishing his rivalry with Davey that carried ROH for more than a year and created a new top guy for ROH which they needed at the time.

He always reminded me of Lance Storm who's work I always liked as well.


----------



## Corey

For the first 6 months of 2011, Eddie Edwards was one of the best wrestlers in the entire world. Fantastic title matches in ROH. Then they sold the company to Sinclair, the product went to shit, and Eddie went into just being another guy. The main event at FB 2011 was a fucking debacle. He was a great babyface for a while though. Really relate-able to the audience. I'll always love his World Title run and think it should've gone longer. Defenses against Claudio & Jay Briscoe were needed before the big Wolves showdown.


----------



## McQueen

I guess I just never saw his relatableness. He literally was just a guy who would come out and have a fine match with most people because it's his job but I never gave a shit about him otherwise and generally forgot anything he did because he was like create-an-Indy-wrestler from a video game. 

I think BJ Whitmer is a more compelling guy than EE.


----------



## bme

Never liked Edwards and the Lance Storm comparison is spot on. His rise to the top boggled me and was one of the many reasons I became less and less an ROH fan from 2008 onward. 

I kept up with Chikara via forums, their Youtube channel and whatever tribute videos I could find online. Chikara's "closing" got my interest and I liked the conclusion at NPWD but I can honestly say after their first return show my interest completely died. For the rest of 2014 I'd just checked out the results of their most recent show.


----------



## heyman deciple

McQueen said:


> I guess I just never saw his relatableness. He literally was just a guy who would come out and have a fine match with most people because it's his job but I never gave a shit about him otherwise and generally forgot anything he did because he was like create-an-Indy-wrestler from a video game.
> 
> I think BJ Whitmer is a more compelling guy than EE.


Ah BJ Whitmer... Another guy from ROH glory days I always liked and found underrated by some.

Dude made me a fan after his Dragon Gate Challenge match in 2006 with Jimmy Jacobs where those two nearly killed each other.

To me everyone in that match came out a star, including Lacey who I thought so highly of... Too bad she left the business, but she's probably the smart one. Still miss her though.


----------



## McQueen

Yeah that wasn't a dig at Whitmer. I really did like the guy in 06-07. But his is a mid card guy in the indies so yeah


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

https://www.change.org/p/hull-city-a-f-c-cancel-plans-to-evict-local-clubs-from-the-airco-arena

Please sign this petition, It's so a UK Promotion don't get kicked out of the building they are currently using for their main shows. I know this isn't really the right place to post but it would be appreciated.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

http://www.pwinsider.com/article/92...y-soon-be-askingand-heres-the-answer.html?p=1

Another great article about piracy hurting indy promotions.


----------



## sXeMope

Is he really gonna try to blame the potential death of FWE on piracy? lol


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Did you read the whole article? It actually makes a lot of sense. The company put on a match that I am sure many want to see - only to have it circulating on the net AN HOUR AFTER THE EVENT!

Surely it was not cheap to book Styles vs Hennigan. I feel for them.


----------



## heyman deciple

This is why I don't use torrents... I just dropped 95 bucks on six pwg shows, this past year I bought all seven House oaf Hardcore shows, and bought six Or Seven DGUSA shows.

I'm tired of what I'm seeing on tv and I want to see something that personally i do enjoy and something that is made for me and support something that wants to try and earn my repeat business.

Wrestling fans need to vote with their wallet. It's the only way things are going to get any better.


----------



## sXeMope

racoonie said:


> Did you read the whole article? It actually makes a lot of sense. The company put on a match that I am sure many want to see - only to have it circulating on the net AN HOUR AFTER THE EVENT!
> 
> Surely it was not cheap to book Styles vs Hennigan. I feel for them.


I did, and I honestly don't think piracy is their main issue. Looking at this particular show in question - Just look at the talent they booked. Think about the price each talent works, and then the cost of their plane ticket (and possible other expenses) on top of that. Factor in that they're a somewhat unknown promotion, running on a Wednesday night and you're almost destined to fail. Piracy can be a bad thing, but I seriously don't think it's the main issue with FWE.


----------



## sharkboy22

FWE's name just isn't out there enough to be booking such big indy stars. And by booking big indy stars, it isn't going to get them over either. They could save a hell of a lot more money booking one or two big names alone. 

With that being said, of course piracy is hurting them as well. I can never understand how people complain about WWE and TNA, see the indies as a worthwhile alternative, yet bootleg their shit. When I buy a DVD it comes like I buy it twice when I add in customs and I still manage to support.

Don't get me wrong, from time to time, I download torrents. But the shows that companies go all out of their way to book, I definitely buy. Heck, I still haven't gotten HOH VII as yet and I refuse to download it (although it is tempting every time I see the file for download). But I can wait until I get the money or until RF runs a sale. I've also made it a duty to support PWG every month. 

It's a tough economy and the average DVD costs $15 (plus shipping) and it does add up. I get that. But I don't think it will kill to buy a DVD every once in a while just to show support.

EDIT: Here's something I'd like to get everyone's thoughts on. What do you guys think about companies that charge $15 for DVD-R? I get they have to make their money but when you compare the production values of a PWG DVD vs a random thrown together DVD-R with the black and white print on the DVD and the cover that never fits the case, it's pretty shitty. Makes it look like PWG undervalues their DVDs which imo they do. I think if companies like CZW and others that put out DVD-Rs start charging $10, they'll see an increase in sales. I know I'll definitely buy more.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

sharkboy22 said:


> FWE's name just isn't out there enough to be booking such big indy stars. And by booking big indy stars, it isn't going to get them over either. They could save a hell of a lot more money booking one or two big names alone.
> 
> With that being said, of course piracy is hurting them as well. I can never understand how people complain about WWE and TNA, see the indies as a worthwhile alternative, yet bootleg their shit. When I buy a DVD it comes like I buy it twice when I add in customs and I still manage to support.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, from time to time, I download torrents. But the shows that companies go all out of their way to book, I definitely buy. Heck, I still haven't gotten HOH VII as yet and I refuse to download it (although it is tempting every time I see the file for download). But I can wait until I get the money or until RF runs a sale. I've also made it a duty to support PWG every month.
> 
> It's a tough economy and the average DVD costs $15 (plus shipping) and it does add up. I get that. But I don't think it will kill to buy a DVD every once in a while just to show support.
> 
> EDIT: Here's something I'd like to get everyone's thoughts on. What do you guys think about companies that charge $15 for DVD-R? I get they have to make their money but when you compare the production values of a PWG DVD vs a random thrown together DVD-R with the black and white print on the DVD and the cover that never fits the case, it's pretty shitty. Makes it look like PWG undervalues their DVDs which imo they do. I think if companies like CZW and others that put out DVD-Rs start charging $10, they'll see an increase in sales. I know I'll definitely buy more.


I definitely think $10 is a more reasonable price for many companies. The only ones that I think really should be charging $15 is PWG, ROH and I suppose EVOLVE (despite their ridiculous release backlog). 

I buy every release from CHIKARA, AIW and Beyond Wrestling as well and while I don't mind spending the $15 - they would all be easier to follow if the prices were a tad lower. Maybe even $12? Granted I do always feel like I get my moneys worth.


----------



## Zito

Are we Pro Wrestling Fans or what ?

10$ or 15$ or even 20$, it's always a pleasure to buy a new Pro Wrestling DVD. Especially to an Indy Wrestling promotion. Anyway, when you don't pay your DVD, 15$ or 5$, it's the same. You stay in the Free world.

I don't think 15$ is an high price. Well, yeah, it's just a damn DVD but if I can support an Indy Wrestling Promotion buy purchasing a DVD, I keep my mouth shut. Really.

I can't go to shows. I live in France. Every order I make, I pay delivery costs and sometimes customs charges. And I buy DVD again & again on US websites.

I buy every release from DGUSA, EVOLVE, PWG, ROH (compilations only) & DM tournaments. After 6 years of collecting, I have almost all I wanted. I'm not rich, it's just my passion.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> FWE's name just isn't out there enough to be booking such big indy stars. And by booking big indy stars, it isn't going to get them over either. They could save a hell of a lot more money booking one or two big names alone.
> 
> With that being said, of course piracy is hurting them as well. I can never understand how people complain about WWE and TNA, see the indies as a worthwhile alternative, yet bootleg their shit. When I buy a DVD it comes like I buy it twice when I add in customs and I still manage to support.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, from time to time, I download torrents. But the shows that companies go all out of their way to book, I definitely buy. Heck, I still haven't gotten HOH VII as yet and I refuse to download it (although it is tempting every time I see the file for download). But I can wait until I get the money or until RF runs a sale. I've also made it a duty to support PWG every month.
> 
> It's a tough economy and the average DVD costs $15 (plus shipping) and it does add up. I get that. But I don't think it will kill to buy a DVD every once in a while just to show support.
> 
> EDIT: Here's something I'd like to get everyone's thoughts on. What do you guys think about companies that charge $15 for DVD-R? I get they have to make their money but when you compare the production values of a PWG DVD vs a random thrown together DVD-R with the black and white print on the DVD and the cover that never fits the case, it's pretty shitty. Makes it look like PWG undervalues their DVDs which imo they do. I think if companies like CZW and others that put out DVD-Rs start charging $10, they'll see an increase in sales. I know I'll definitely buy more.


Morrison/Styles probably appealed to a lot of casual/non-indy fans as well which is probably why it was downloaded so much. Other than that match the card was nothing blow-away though. Still stand by my statement that piracy isn't to blame for the companys potential death though. 

I support way more than I download as well. I buy Beyond, Smash, and AIW monthly, and generally buy PWG DVDs every few months, as well as most of Gabe's "new" releases. Not to mention I usually spend at least $100 per month when SMV has a sale. Pretty much every distributor offers digital downloads now (for a cheaper price than their DVD counterparts) as well so there's really no excuse for the people who used to say that DVDs cost too much to ship. 

On DVD-R. Covers and disc art are all bells and whistles to me but I get where you're coming from. It all comes down to the time the people making it want to put into it. Taking the time to figure out the proper size for a DVD cover and taking the extra time to make a proper menu goes a long way in making the product look appealing. SMV uses DVD-R and all their stuff looks pretty good. Highspots on the other hand typically has all the issues you mentioned, and RF usually has decent covers but the same boring disc art.


----------



## FITZ

Based on what WWE and New Japan now have available everyone else is overpriced. I googled that FWE show and they wanted $20 for a digital download. $20 gets you 2 months on the WWE Network with 2 PPVs and their library or it gets you 2 months and a $1 left over on New Japan World where they will run plenty of shows every month and give you a decent library of content as well. Entertainment is changing and indy wrestling companies are behind the times with their pricing.


----------



## Concrete

I think art is aesthetic decision. Charging more for them for that reason is mental in my mind. TaylorFitz I think hit the nail on the head. Indie wrestling is overpriced based on the market which isn't entirely their fault. Same reason WalMart can come into an area and wipe out a ton of Mom&Pops. The difference is, Mom&Pops can make some things up with strong differentiation and a base product that is as good or better than big store brands. Indie wrestling is competing against almost all wrestling ever. Not sure if there is a promotion that can 1)Set something up anyway similar 2)Deliver a product superior to justify the price.


----------



## McQueen

I get what you are saying Fitz but that would be like saying, don't go to this really good local burger place for food because you can get a McDouble for a buck. The business model for something like PWG doesn't compare with the billion dollar business model of WWE. I'm willing to shell out a few extra bucks to support the little guy.


----------



## FITZ

As am I. It's why I have a stack of indy wrestling DVDs and why I buy craft beers. 

That being said the analogy doesn't really work all that well because the quality gap isn't as big as your McDonald's comparison. New Japan World is less than $9 a month. And in no way is New Japan the equivalent of McDonald's. And while the WWE pisses me off all the time if I could only watch 1 wrestling show a year it would still be Wrestlemania. The WWE Network and New Japan World but deliver high quality content. I mean NXT right now is really just a bunch of guys that were wrestling in ROH and Japan that they signed. I like indy wrestling a lot but right now I can't shake the feeling that most (not all but most) are in fact offering an inferior product at a more expensive price. 

Also the price discrepancy is only for viewing the shows online or DVD. Indy companies sell tickets for less than what WWE does. I just went to Evolve 38 and I spent $40 to sit 5 feet away from the ring and that came with a $10 merch credit. For $30-$40 I'm not getting anywhere near the ring at a WWE show. In that instance independent wrestling prices itself accordingly and gives fans a cool experience at a better price.


----------



## Last Chancery

I don't want to pay $15 plus shipping to see something one time. I don't re-watch wrestling DVDs, only a select few classic shows, so I'd be much more comfortable with a rental system where you pay maybe $5 to see a show once through and that was it. Cheaper and more efficient. I still get to see what everybody's talking about, but I don't get to hold onto it. It's the holding onto it part that bothers me. There is very little resale value in wrestling DVDs outside the ones that are out of print or sold out or whatever.

It blows my mind how some companies want to charge $35 for a one-time viewing (PPV). No, nope, never. Sorry.


----------



## hgr423

Last Chancery said:


> It blows my mind how some companies want to charge $35 for a one-time viewing (PPV). No, nope, never. Sorry.


Righteous bucks


----------



## Corey

I'll willingly shill out the money to support a company that gives me a good product on a regular basis. I paid $45 for ROH's 13th Anniversary PPV and I really didn't mind it. The production value was good and the wrestling was quality (aside from the main event). No fuckin way I'd pay that much for a WWE PPV these days. If ROH would provide live iPPV again (and get it right), I'd definitely pay $15 to watch some shows live. VOD is not really something I'm into when I can usually find the shows online if I just wait a little bit longer. I prefer to watch it live. I've paid more than enough money to indy wrestling and have stacks of DVDs & iPPVs to prove it for me to not feel guilty after downloading some here and there.

I will buy iPPVs if I really feel like I'm getting my money's worth. I paid $10 for EVOLVE 38 and that was perfectly fine. I used to buy DGUSA shows all the time and thought they were great. They eventually went south, the shows became shitty, and I stopped buying. It's a simple process. Give me something I like and I'll support you. I went years without supporting indy wrestling because I thought the product was shit. I think it's turning around recently.

FWE would have never gotten my money just for booking one match. The rest of the card looked pretty average and the show was on a Wednesday night. I was working anyway.

I'll tell you one thing, if there was some way I could pay to support Lucha Underground, you bet your ass I'd be doing so. A perfect example of me WANTING to pay money for something that I enjoy and has given me a quality product.

I've donated a few times to XWT. Does that count as support? :lol


----------



## bme

Agree with TaylorFitz
Indies are competing with a established brand with a crazy low price for shows, without even including the library and a buzz-worthy NXT that's a steal.

I stopped buying dvds in 2008 all the money I spent just to have a huge dvd case that gathers dust in my closet. Getting a "must have" show is one thing but to have to spend money to simply follow the product is another.

When it comes to iPPVs I've heard enough horror stories to stay away from those.


----------



## KingCrash

In general how many times do you watch a movie dvd more than once so I can see why somebody would balk at paying $15-20 plus shipping for a wrestling show. Personally I'm fine with it because of the convince of not having to be in front of my monitor to watch it and you don't have to worry about a crash or a company going under and not being able to watch it. I've got no problem dropping $15 on an ippv as long as I know the stream is going to hold up.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> I've donated a few times to XWT. Does that count as support? :lol


XWT is the reason I found AAW & AIW and now the top of my second wrestling dvd case is full of shows from both.


----------



## sharkboy22

I think that's the one thing guys like Colt Cabana who constantly try to shut down XWT don't understand. If it weren't for XWT, I would have never found the promotions that I like. I got back into indy wrestling 2 years ago and PWG got me into it. So once I got a card, I started buying their shows on DVD. So XWT isn't all that bad. It's just the people who leech off it. And by leech, I don't people who don't seed. I mean the people who just sit and wait and demand certain files be uploaded. 

I think ROH is shooting themselves in their foot, arm and head by having PPVs. In an era where WWE charges $10 and indies charge $15 for iPPV, why would ROH take a million steps backwards and charge $45 for a show? Sounds silly to me. I get that it was a good show but so too was EVOLVE 38 and it cost way, way less.


----------



## Fighter Daron

I've been a XWT user for a while now, but I'm proud I've purchased DVDs from ROH & PWG, a shirt from ROH and I attended a WWE house show here in Spain. I don't consider myself a thief, I support as much as I can.


----------



## Corey

TJ Perkins is back in EVOLVE for the Wrestlemania weekend shows. A bunch of news here:

*EVOLVE 39 - Thursday, March 26th - 8pm PST, 11pm EST - www.WWNLive.com*

*EVOLVE Title Match*
EVOLVE Champion Drew Galloway defends vs. "Darewolf" PJ Black

*New Stipulation: DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Title Match*
DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Champion Johnny Gargano defends vs. AR Fox

*Just Announced: Six Man Tag Team Attraction*
Ricochet, Rich Swann & Uhaa Nation vs. Caleb Konley, TJ Perkins & Brian Cage w/SoCal Val

--------------------------------------------------------------

*EVOLVE 40 - Friday, March 27th- 3pm PST, 6pm EST - www.WWNLive.com*

*Just Added: Pro Wrestling Clinic*
Drew Gulak vs. TJ Perkins

---------------------------------------------------------------


*WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising - Saturday, March 28th - 4pm PST, 7pm EST - www.WWNLive.com*

*Champion vs. Champion (if both retain their titles at EVOLVE 39)*
EVOLVE Champion Drew Galloway vs. DGUSA Champion Johnny Gargano

Generation Next vs. The New Generation
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation

Dareworlf vs. Daredevil
PJ Black vs. AR Fox

Grudge Match
Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher

*SHINE Presents A Six Woman Tag Team Match!*

Plus more with Rich Swann, Biff Busick, Drew Gulak, Tommy End, Ethan Page and Premier Athlete Brand members Caleb Konley, TJ Perkins and Brian Cage with So Cal Val 



sharkboy22 said:


> I think that's the one thing guys like Colt Cabana who constantly try to shut down XWT don't understand. If it weren't for XWT, I would have never found the promotions that I like. I got back into indy wrestling 2 years ago and PWG got me into it. So once I got a card, I started buying their shows on DVD. So XWT isn't all that bad. It's just the people who leech off it. And by leech, I don't people who don't seed. I mean the people who just sit and wait and demand certain files be uploaded.
> 
> I think ROH is shooting themselves in their foot, arm and head by having PPVs. In an era where WWE charges $10 and indies charge $15 for iPPV, why would ROH take a million steps backwards and charge $45 for a show? Sounds silly to me. I get that it was a good show but so too was EVOLVE 38 and it cost way, way less.


I like that ROH is doing traditional PPVs, honestly. If you think about it, they're now the only company in the U.S. that does that (I know WWE does but what dummies are actually spending that kinda money on them?). I think it's cool because it's like they're stepping into the big leagues. If they give me good shows, I'll gladly pay the money when they only do 3 or 4 of them a year. TNA had the right idea to only do a few a year, but they botched the fuck out of it. ROH is capitalizing so far. 

By the way, $45 is for the HD version of the PPV. Standard definition is $35. Not as overpriced as you may think considering what WWE and UFC charge. 

I really wish they could figure out the iPPV problem though. VOD is not something I wanna do. I'd rather watch the show when it's live.


----------



## sharkboy22

Don't know if anyone has realized but RF Video started shipping the Young Bucks shoot :mark: 

Hopefully they add it to the On Demand section soon cause I can't see myself ever buying a shoot interview (although I did buy Mia Yim's but that was mostly for the bonus matches). Shoots have no replay value for me. Won't mind paying for a download but not gonna buy the actual DVD.


----------



## Platt

RF really need to have a sale I've got a bunch of stuff sat in my wish list.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Flux

Gulak vs. Perkins sounds like it could be really good.


----------



## McQueen

They still let TJ Perkins wrestle?


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> I think that's the one thing guys like Colt Cabana who constantly try to shut down XWT don't understand. If it weren't for XWT, I would have never found the promotions that I like. I got back into indy wrestling 2 years ago and PWG got me into it. So once I got a card, I started buying their shows on DVD. So XWT isn't all that bad. It's just the people who leech off it. And by leech, I don't people who don't seed. I mean the people who just sit and wait and demand certain files be uploaded.
> 
> I think ROH is shooting themselves in their foot, arm and head by having PPVs. In an era where WWE charges $10 and indies charge $15 for iPPV, why would ROH take a million steps backwards and charge $45 for a show? Sounds silly to me. I get that it was a good show but so too was EVOLVE 38 and it cost way, way less.


I think a lot of people discover indy wrestling through Piracy. I found out about indy wrestling through MVs on YouTube, which later lead to downloading matches on websites. I see where TaylorFitz is coming from though. It's unfortunate that politics would prevent a real independent equivalent to the WWE Network/NJPW World. I know Highspots has their thing, and WWN has their Roku thing, and Smash just launched an On Demand service but I mean one blanket service that offers everything. I prefer owning the show because I do a lot of compilations and whatnot, but if SMV was to launch an On Demand thing I'd very seriously consider getting it. They produce virtually everything I like, and I'd be more inclined to check out new promotions.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## mk92071

sXeMope said:


> *I think a lot of people discover indy wrestling through Piracy.* I found out about indy wrestling through MVs on YouTube, which later lead to downloading matches on websites. I see where TaylorFitz is coming from though. It's unfortunate that politics would prevent a real independent equivalent to the WWE Network/NJPW World. I know Highspots has their thing, and WWN has their Roku thing, and Smash just launched an On Demand service but I mean one blanket service that offers everything. I prefer owning the show because I do a lot of compilations and whatnot, but if SMV was to launch an On Demand thing I'd very seriously consider getting it. They produce virtually everything I like, and I'd be more inclined to check out new promotions.


The reason I supported DGUSA and EVOLVE for 3 years was because a friend told me to download their debut show and give it a shot. I have all of their DVD's through around 2013 WM Weekend. And I was a broke teenager. Now, I tend to support through attending shows. Nothing has grabbed me to wear I feel it's worth $15 for a 1-2 match show.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## TJQ

Just pre ordered From Out Of Nowhere :mark:

Thinking about picking up PWG Sells Out Vol 2 and 3 as well.


----------



## Concrete

Bit of surprising and a bit odd news coming out of 2CW. Apparently they have established some sort of working relationship with Wrestle-1 and Jay Freddie and Mike VanSlyke will be heading there for 3 months starting in May. 










Admittedly, VanSlyke is someone who I could totally see sinking in Japan. Hoping that this is the experience he needs to learn that he works in tribute to the Hansen's and Vader's without working with the same level of STIFFNESS and intentensity. And if he does work stiff then that would be sorta terrible. Jay Freddie is someone I could see thriving in this environment. He is someone who's main goal has been to travel to Japan and he's going to be going to one of the promotions in that middle tier batch with the likes of NOAH and AJPW. Fantastic experience and opportunity for him.


----------



## sXeMope

Don't care for VanSlyke, but Jay Freddie is someone who could really benefit from this opportunity. I've seen him on a lot of Beyond shows and he's great for being relatively young in his career, but I feel like he's still missing something.


----------



## smitlick

Jay Freddie is one of the few 2CW guys Id like to see branch out more. Has had some good matches with established talent.


----------



## EmbassyForever

Black Cole Sun ruled. Good undercard & YB/Sydal and Sabin/GW main event were fantastic.


----------



## Obfuscation

Result from recent AIW show is worthy of :mark:



Spoiler: ...



Rickey Shane Page winning the gauntlet. Can they finally pull the trigger w/him? Please. Losing Donst is a blow, might as well make use of the next best talent on the roster.


----------



## DomoDaDude

Ok that Dalton Castle dude is fucking awesome. He's effeminate but still has some form of badassery that you don't see very often with those type of characters. It also helps that he's pretty damn good in the ring.


----------



## Obfuscation

Castle making the rounds in more promotions these days is (Y)

I kind of got hooked on that dude on a whim w/a simple match from a CZW show in 2013. Then he eventually showed up in Chikara and the rest was history. Can call him one of my favorites out there today.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

I'm glad Castle is doing well and getting better. I don't know how many of you remember a thread from a few years ago by some dude who was pimping out his book on fixing the indies. The OP of that thread posted a video of Castle saying it was a bad promo, but it was actually pretty enjoyable imo.


----------



## Obfuscation

His shirt being like White Castle. A great man.


----------



## sharkboy22

Does anyone know how Highspots' pre-order works? I wanna pre-order the new PWG show but I know it's expected to ship on Tuesday. Will pre-ordering get me an earlier delivery date or should I just wait till Tuesday when it starts shipping? Basically what I'm asking is if I pre-order will the folks at Highspots wait until Tuesday to ship it or do they already have it stock and if I order it now I can get it by Tuesday or Wednesday for the latest?


----------



## FITZ

I think I want to order some of the Evolve shows over Mania weekend. I see "Save $5 for preordering" on Gabe's Twitter and the only price I see is $10 for live and $15 for the iPPV and VOD. Are those prices going to go up the day of the show?

Also I wish he had some bundle options for the weekend because I kind of want to see everything but at $15 with no discount for ordering everything kind of sucks.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Winter Warriors Tour - Dearborn, Mi
(January 30, 2015)*

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs Michael Bennett **

BJ Whitmer vs Hanson **

Tommaso Ciampa vs Tyson Dux **3/4

Tadarius Thomas vs Jimmy Jacobs ***

Matt Sydal vs Matt Taven **1/4

The Romantic Touch vs Dru Onyx 1/2*

Mark Briscoe vs Michael Elgin **1/4

ACH vs Alberto El Patrón ***

*ROH World TV Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Roderick Strong **

Overall Rating: 4.25


*ROH Winter Warriors Tour - Dayton, Oh
(January 31, 2015)*

The Romantic Touch vs Will Ferrara **

Michael Elgin vs Chris Dickinson **1/4

Tommaso Ciampa vs Michael Bennett DUD

Tommaso Ciampa & Hanson vs The Kingdom (Michael Bennett & Matt Taven) **1/2

House of Truth (Jay Lethal & J. Diesel) vs Cheeseburger & Big Mac 1/2*

Aeroform (Flip Kendrick & Louis Lyndon) vs The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) 1/2*

Roderick Strong vs Alberto El Patrón ***1/2

Matt Sydal & ACH vs The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) **3/4

Overall Rating: 4.0


*ROH Winter Warriors Tour - Atlanta, Ga
(February 21, 2015)*

Caprice Coleman vs Mike Posey *

Corey Hollis vs John Gresham N/R

Corey Hollis & John Gresham vs The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) **3/4 (_Hot Crowd_)

Matt Sydal vs Delirious **1/4

Roderick Strong vs Kyle O'Reilly ***1/2

ACH vs Moose ***

Will Ferrara vs Cedric Alexander vs Hanson vs Michael Elgin vs Tommaso Ciampa vs Jay Lethal **1/2

AJ Styles vs Bobby Fish ***

2 Out of 3 Falls Tag Team Armageddon Match
The Kingdom (Michael Bennett & Matt Taven) vs The Briscoes ***

Overall Rating: 6.5


----------



## RKing85

yep, the WWN shows are $5 more if you purchase them the day of the show.

Ashley Remington/Dalton Castle > anyone who has ever saved a child's life.


----------



## Corey

TaylorFitz said:


> I think I want to order some of the Evolve shows over Mania weekend. I see "Save $5 for preordering" on Gabe's Twitter and the only price I see is $10 for live and $15 for the iPPV and VOD. Are those prices going to go up the day of the show?
> 
> Also I wish he had some bundle options for the weekend because I kind of want to see everything but at $15 with no discount for ordering everything kind of sucks.


Your best bet would be to pre-order the shows you wanna see and just go for the live viewing iPPV option. It would be $9.99 per show and don't forget about the time zone difference. EVOLVE 39 is at 11 PM Eastern time on a Thursday night. If I didn't have to work the next morning, I'd stay up and watch, but getting up at 7:30 the next morning when the show will probably end at 2:30 AM (if you're lucky) just doesn't work for me. It's a shame too cause the two title matches look interesting and the 6-man on that show will likely be a shit ton of fun.

Both King of the Indies shows start at 11PM Eastern time as well. Luckily those are on a Friday and Saturday night though. The only one of the iPPVs I'll be ordering (due to time frames along with work and me being out of town) will be Mercury Rising. That one should be awesome.


----------



## TJQ

Thanks for that info as well, I definitely plan on watching some of the shows live. Most likely going to buy both EVOLVE 39/40 and Mercury Rising. Should be a great time.


----------



## FITZ

Those east coast time zones have me worried. Honestly I fall asleep on wrestling a lot and I generally don't even bother trying to watch wrestling late at night. I'm just not sure if I would make it through a live viewing. Might just go for the VOD option for Evolve 39 and 40 as well as Mercury Rising.


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE 40 is at 6PM Eastern on Friday and Mercury Rising is 7PM Eastern on Saturday, so no problems there. 

If you guys didn't here, EVOLVE already has shows 41 and 42 booked a couple weeks later in Florida. They're stayin busy all of a sudden.


----------



## Corey

^^ I wrote 'here' in that above post and I'm not editing it. Pretty funny to read. :lol

There's two really solid matches from AAW Art of War. Matt Cage vs. Silas Young & Ricochet vs. Josh Alexander. This is only my 2nd time seeing Cage and he impressed me with his heel work. He cut a fan-fucking-tastic promo before the match too and I definitely think with some time he can become a big player on the indies. If he didn't depend so much on damn punches as his offense, he'd be more tolerable. Ricochet vs. Alexander was a really fun, really smooth exhibition match. Ricochet was on point with all his transitions and I liked how Alexander didn't wrestle him like they were the same size (like many indy guys do). Used his strength to his advantage. First time seeing Alexander and I liked him. (Y)

I couldn't even get through Kingston vs. Davey from bell to bell, that's how bad I thought it was. I had to skip around and still hated it.  So much stupid ass no-selling littered with weak strikes and 15 backdrop drivers. Pretty much the essential reason why I can't stand Davey these days.

-------------------------------------------------

More match announcements for the WWN Supershow. I'll post the full card so far and bold the newest matches:



> Champion vs. Champion (if both retain their titles at EVOLVE 39)
> EVOLVE Champion Drew Galloway vs. DGUSA Champion Johnny Gargano
> 
> Generation Next vs. The New Generation
> Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation
> 
> Dareworlf vs. Daredevil
> PJ Black vs. AR Fox
> 
> Grudge Match
> Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher
> 
> *SHINE Presents Six Woman Tag Team Match
> SHINE Champion Mia Yim & SHINE Tag Team Champions Kimber Lee & Cherry Bomb vs. Nikki Storm & The Canadian Ninjas of SHIMMER Champion Nicole Matthews & Portia Perez
> 
> Four Way FRAY!
> Biff Busick vs. Drew Gulak vs. TJ Perkins vs. Tommy End*
> 
> Plus more with Rich Swann, Ethan Page and Premier Athlete Brand members Caleb Konley and Brian Cage with So Cal Val


I know nothing about the Shimmer match, so that will hopefully be cool. That four way fray looks likes a BIG misuse of all 4 guys. It just feels like 4 guys who really don't belong in that type of match and I don't understand why they wouldn't put Cage & Swann in there to give us some cool spots. Oh well, not sure what they're gonna do with the last 4 guys. Hopefully two singles matches cause I really wanna see CAGE thrown Swann around. 

Show still looks great as a whole because of the double main event and AR Fox will likely kill himself to out-fly PJ Black.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 38
(March 8, 2015)*

Martin Stone vs Biff Busick **

Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) vs Jody Kristofferson & Earl Cooter **1/4

AR Fox vs Matt Cage ***

Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero ***1/2

Caleb Konley vs PJ Black **3/4

Anthony Nese vs Davey Richards *3/4

Steel Cage Match
Roderick Strong vs Drew Galloway **3/4

Overall Rating: 5.75


----------



## sXeMope

^ A guy using the word Cooter in his name gave me a good chuckle.

That Supershow looks pretty good on paper. May consider ordering it. I have to agree that having Perkins, End, Gulak and Busick and putting them in a 4 way is a huge waste of their talents. End and Perkins especially because who knows when/if they'll be available again.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, that WWN Supershow looks like the best weekend card on paper.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Last Chancery

AAW's next show already has signed Joe vs. Josh Alexander, Eddie Kingston vs. Ethan Page and, as of tonight, Tommy End vs. Ciampa. Hot damn, can't wait for this one.


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> ^ A guy using the word Cooter in his name gave me a good chuckle.
> 
> That Supershow looks pretty good on paper. May consider ordering it. I have to agree that having Perkins, End, Gulak and Busick and putting them in a 4 way is a huge waste of their talents. End and Perkins especially because who knows when/if they'll be available again.


I feel like they would have been better off booking 2 singles matches with them. That being said I am kind of intrigued about those 4 guys in a match together. I feel like they could do something really cool if they want to. Or they could do something boring and have 2 guys lay around for a long time. I'm at least intrigued because they aren't the 4 guys you would expect to be booked in a 4 person match.


----------



## RKing85

Tommy End is doing quite the whirlwind USA/Canada tour over the next couple weeks.


----------



## FITZ

Well I ordered the 2 Evolve shows and Mercury Rising. Went with the VOD option since I might not be able to watch them all live.


----------



## TJQ

My From Out Of Nowhere DVD just arrived :mark: :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

IMG]http://i.imgur.com/zbV5QVO.jpg[/IMG]
Convenient chart for anyone wanting to know about time conversions.


----------



## Platt

SMV Sale



> You have the next 25 hours to save 25% off any DVD/MP4 order over $50. Sale ends 7AM 3/27/15 http://www.smartmarkvideo.com


----------



## sharkboy22

Really tempted to place an order for the SMV sale this month. Does anyone know how long they usually take to ship?

I'm definitely getting for sure the Chuck Taylor and Sara Del Rey BOTI comps. They're loaded with matches. I can only get one more DVD for around $15-$20 and I'm stuck between either Danielson's or Zack Sabre Jr's WXW comp.


----------



## Platt

They usual ship same/next day.


----------



## TJQ

Anybody have any recommendations on Beyond or WxW shows? Heard a lot of good things about both promotions but haven't checked either out yet, figure a nice time to check them out would be through a sale.


----------



## Platt

I wouldn't mind some Beyond recommendations either, probably going to pick up 3 or 4 shows I have Americanrana so anything after that.


----------



## FITZ

sharkboy22 said:


> Really tempted to place an order for the SMV sale this month. Does anyone know how long they usually take to ship?
> 
> I'm definitely getting for sure the Chuck Taylor and Sara Del Rey BOTI comps. They're loaded with matches. I can only get one more DVD for around $15-$20 and I'm stuck between either Danielson's or Zack Sabre Jr's WXW comp.


The Danielson wXw comp is pretty fantastic. Worth the price alone just for the Hero and Generico matches.


----------



## Zito

A little order :

- C*4 Best-of volume 1
- C*4 Best-of Kevin Steen
- BLK Jeez Best-of
- Carnage Cup 10


----------



## FITZ

I think I'm going to go and order a few digital downloads from them. 

Beyond Wrestling seems to have a really presentation of their shows and that has me intrigued as well as the fact that they book some matches with guys I know and like that I want to see. I'm think about ordering their most recent show and the last 2 Americanrana shows. Throw in the Sabre comp from wXW, some other wXw show that they are selling for like $6 on there and that's almost a full order. I want to give AIW or AAW a try. 

Anyone have a good show from either of those that took place within the last year or so (the more recent the better) that are worth seeing?


----------



## sXeMope

AAW's January show (I want to say it's called Chaos Theory but I may he wrong) is a really good watch. 

It's been a while since I've watched AIW. Their Hell On Earth show from November was a pretty good show. Charge It To The Underhills was pretty good as well. 

I'm probably gonna place an order later. Thinking I'm gonna pick up that C*4 Steen comp, the latest couple of Alpha-1 shows, IWA Prince Of The Deathmatch 2010, and maybe some other stuff depending on what I see that strikes me. Debating Carnage Cup 10. I like Carnage Cup but I like it for all the wrong reasons and feel dirty paying for it.


----------



## Platt

Put my SMV order in, caught up on AAW & AIW grabbed that Steen C*4 set and a few Beyond see what they're like

C*4 Fight Steen Fight - The Best Of Kevin Steen In C*4
AAW Chaos Theory 2015
AAW Art Of War
Inspire Pro Wrestling No Turning Back
AIW Hell On Earth X
AIW Charge It To The Underhills
AIW I Choo Choo Choose You
Beyond Wrestling Tournament For Tomorrow 2: Finals
Beyond Wrestling UnBreakable
Beyond Wrestling King Of Arts


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> AAW's January show (I want to say it's called Chaos Theory but I may he wrong) is a really good watch.
> 
> It's been a while since I've watched AIW. Their Hell On Earth show from November was a pretty good show. Charge It To The Underhills was pretty good as well.
> 
> I'm probably gonna place an order later. Thinking I'm gonna pick up that C*4 Steen comp, the latest couple of Alpha-1 shows, IWA Prince Of The Deathmatch 2010, and maybe some other stuff depending on what I see that strikes me. Debating Carnage Cup 10. I like Carnage Cup but I like it for all the wrong reasons and feel dirty paying for it.


I like death matches and that even looks too trashy for me. I mean look at this screenshot:










Trashy.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## sXeMope

TaylorFitz said:


> I like death matches and that even looks too trashy for me. I mean look at this screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trashy.


I like deathmatches as well, but Carnage Cup is everything that's wrong with the deathmatch scene. It's just hack and slash at it's worst. The last good CC was 2009(?) when they brought in a bunch of big DM names. I also feel somewhat uncomfortable supporting a company that cares so little about it's talent. Multiple talents have said in shoots that the promoter likes to "See the meat hang". 

That arena looks terrible as well. Looks like something designed for a CGI studio or something.


----------



## sharkboy22

I'm sorry deathmatch wrestling has come a long way for me to support that crap. I wouldn't even download that show for free. Also, what gives with that shitty venue and shitty attendance?


----------



## KingCrash

Well given it's IWA-DS the venue's probably one of the only places they could do that and do it as cheap as possible. Looked at a couple of gifs from this and it's exactly like you'd expect it to be.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

http://www.ebay.com/usr/joshuaspencer24

Just listed a bunch of wrestling DVDs including ROH, Chikara and Kaiju Big Battel.


----------



## sXeMope

KingCrash said:


> Well given it's IWA-DS the venue's probably one of the only places they could do that and do it as cheap as possible. Looked at a couple of gifs from this and it's exactly like you'd expect it to be.


IWA Deep South as a promotion itself is pretty much defunct. They've only had 4 shows that weren't a Carnage Cup since 2009. I think the reason I watch IWA Deep South is the same reason I visit /r/MorbidReality.


----------



## FITZ

I've downloaded some of the videos I purchased from Smark Mark and I have to say that I'm really disappointed with the video quality. I don't understand why a such a huge file looks so bad and I don't understand why the Beyond Wrestling videos that are posted on youtube look better than what I downloaded.


----------



## RKing85

just finished ROH Year Three

I know it's not breaking news, but damn is CM Punk ever a good commentator.

And Danielson/Aries 2 out of 3 Falls (75 minutes) and then Joe/Punk II (60 mintes) back to back is a little much. I was drained halfway through the Joe/Punk match.


----------



## Corey

*WWN Supershow - Mercury Rising 2015

*Ethan Page vs. Caleb Konley - * 3/4

Andrea & The Canadian Ninjas vs. Mia Yim & The Kimber Bombs - **

*EVOLVE Championship vs. DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Championship
*Drew Galloway (c) vs. Johnny Gargano (c) - *** 3/4

*Four Way Freestyle
*Biff Busick vs. Tommy End vs. TJ Perkins vs. Drew Gulak - ** 1/2

AR Fox vs. PJ Black - ** 3/4

Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher - *?

Austin Aries & Roderick Strong vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation - *** 3/4


- Eery single review I've read on this show have all been drastically different. Mine follows that same formula. We'll start with the opener. Nothing to see here. I've always found Konley to be quite bland and I have no interest in a face Ethan Page. They did some moves and there was a shitty rollup finish where one of their tag champs lost yet again... Brian Cage was here too but HE DIDN'T EVEN FUCKING HAVE A MATCH

- SHIMMER showcase was totally skippable. Nikki Storm was supposed to be in the match but So Cal Val sent out Andrea to attack her and take her spot, because we need to see these woman out two matches in a row apparently. This was supposed to be a showcase and they did nothing in this match to stick out in my memory. Another rollup finish.

- Galloway vs. Gargano is where it's gonna start being 50/50. I for one enjoyed it thoroughly minus a bit of the overbooking. The reason this went on 3rd was because Galloway came out and said he needed to catch a flight to Scotland so he said he wanted both belts to defend at the show. Kinda screwed up the flow of the night, but whatever. I liked how Galloway used his size to his advantage (which was insanely visible). The brawling on the outside was a fun portion and Gargano looked good against a clearly larger man. I kinda wished Ethan Page wasn't at ringside because he just annoyed me with his presence. The main problem people have/will have with this is the overbooking. There's a couple ref bumps and a reference to Johnny's famous shoelace he used against Shingo, but it wasn't too much for me to just shit on the match. I really got into it in the late stages and that crowd WOKE the fuck up once Gargano kicked out of the cradle tombstone. A fitting match considering what was at stake and I believe the right man one. Idk what your enjoyment will be not watching it live though. Postmatch stuff was just stupid because no one cares about Ethan Page. He just fucking got here!

- Four-way had one hell of a match to follow up on. It was pretty solid overall. Obviously disjointed at times because they don't have tags in this match. Had some good spots and moments with End & Perkins, but really nothing special. The finish left me scratching my hwad again. I can't understand this booking right now. 

- Black vs. Fox was quick and harmless. Had some cool spots and a sick ass finish. That's enough for a passable grade from me.

- Hero vs. Thatcher is getting rave reviews right now across the webs and I was bored to death with it. For some weird reason the crowd went absolutely ballistic with chants. It was MINUTES worth of a dueling 'Let's go Hero!' 'Let's go Thatcher!' chants to the point where I just wanted them to shut the hell up. Honestly I never thought I was gonna like the match to begin with so that probably doesn't help things. I already knew going in that this was gonna be like every other modern day Chris Hero match. He was gonna throw 40 elbows and knees and Thatcher was gonna take all the punishment with the same look on his face and occasionally hit some uppercuts and an armbar. That's what we got. Hero did throw in some mat wrestling, but who cares? The finish to this was stupid. I literally threw my hands up and said what the fuck was that? Sorry guys but I'm starting to strongly dislike Chris Hero and Thatcher evokes almost no reaction from me. Other people may love this though.

- Main event was great. Nothing negative to say about it. Aries & Strong worked together liked they'd never stopped being a team. I much prefer Uhaa in tags and Ricochet was smooth as always. Really fun match that constantly kept my attention and had a fucking awesome finish. Postmatch stuff was fantastic. I fucking love Roderick Strong.

- Well, all in all I paid the $9.99 for the double main event and in my opinion those were the only matches that delivered. 4-way and Fox/Black were watchable but didn't add much to the show. I thought some of the booking decisions were flat out stupid and I can't wrap my head around who they're trying to push and who they aren't. Thatcher beats Hero tonight but lost to Gulak two nights ago while Gulak goes undefeated on the weekend until he taps out to Perkins tonight? What? Thatcher comes out to end the show and says the path to the EVOLVE Title goes through him? How? Roderick Strong has victories over the current champion and a former champion. Thank god they're booking someone well. And what the fuck was Brian Cage even on this show for? UGH​


----------



## Concrete

Hero vs Thatcher sounds great. GET BENT, M8!

Also, King of Indies seems like a divisive show but if you click my review you'll get the objective opinion on the thing.

http://www.pwponderings.com/2015/03/28/king-of-indies-2015-night-two-results-and-review/


----------



## Corey

I know you loved Hero/Gulak from a few weeks back and I wasn't quite there, so you'll probably love Hero/Thatcher too. The guy that reviewed the Supershow on PWPonderings totally hated Galloway/Gargano. It's kinda funny to read. :lol

Legit surprised by the King of the Indies tourney. Never seen Thronstowe or Jeff Cobb before so I'll have to check them out. Brian Cage just seems like he was so wasted this whole weekend. Making a huge name for himself in LU and AAA, then he gets booked for Wrestlemania weekend and they ultimately do nothing of significance with him. Disappointing.

EVOLVE 39 is getting mixed reviews while 40 is getting raved about across the boards. Those will be interesting watches.


----------



## RKing85

I cringed when they said "The Dragon Gate 6-man tradition will continue with the women doing it".

Ugh. Just let them do a 6-women tag. Don't compare it to the dragon gate 6-man's.


----------



## Concrete

I know a lot of people thought that Gargano vs. Galloway match was NOT GOOD! It ranged from that to pretty good. Hadn't seen anyone that high on until you haha.

King of Indies Night 1 was probably the worst show of the whole weekend. I felt generous more often than not and it still came out looking like a bit shite. Night 2 though? Totally different story. Seen enough Cobb entering the tournament and he was definitely someone to watch out for. Lots of us on Twitter and PWO were pulling for that Cobb vs. Thatcher rematch from 2013 that ended up being one of the best indie matches of that year. Thornstowe is more your typical indie wrestler but definitely showed he could work a match throughout the show. I couldn't tell you if this is at all typical but at least for one show he came off far more interesting than guys like Devitt and Tommy End who are in a similar mold.


----------



## sXeMope

TaylorFitz said:


> I've downloaded some of the videos I purchased from Smark Mark and I have to say that I'm really disappointed with the video quality. I don't understand why a such a huge file looks so bad and I don't understand why the Beyond Wrestling videos that are posted on youtube look better than what I downloaded.


They're probably DVD rips with less than ideal encoding settings. I don't know but I'm guessing that SMV does everything for DVD and rips the digital file afterwards. Seems logical considering how many companies shoot in HD now and SMV still only offer SD downloads. I haven't noticed a huge quality difference myself though. Personally I prefer buying from Beyond directly. The Raw Footage gimmick takes some getting used to, but it's HD and I like that it still gives Beyond that experimental feel. 

--

I'm legitimately surprised at the Unification match. Figured it would be Galloway's going away party for sure. Sucks that they put it on so early though. Something like that should have ended the show but I guess that was beyond their control.


----------



## Corey

I wouldn't be surprised at all if I was just caught in the moment with Galloway/Gargano. I can't imagine it will come off as good already knowing the result. I think Sean Radican at PWTorch went ****+ for it and he definitely has the highest rating I've seen.

How bout Roderick Strong though? A serious contender for Wrestler of the Year in my eyes. Had a really good FIP World Title match against Trent last month that I don't think anyone has seen to go along with quality performances in EVOLVE in ROH. PWG Title matches still yet to be soon too!


----------



## FITZ

I loved Galloway/Gargano. I know people are saying it was overbooked or whatever but the 2 ref bumps didn't detract from the match and I thought Page trying to get Gargano to cheat was a nice touch. I can easily see ****+ for it.


----------



## Concrete

From what I've seen, Strong is having a real good year. Best in awhile. I mean, feels like a continuation of last year I suppose but he'll probably get more opportunities because of that legwork. 

Timothy Thatcher is leading right now for Wrestler of the Year in my eyes. Keeps pumping out good-great stuff in EVOLVE. And I'm sure we'll see more of his West Coast stuff as the year progresses. 

Yeah, Radicon went ****3/4 which I just saw on Twitter. At the same time I don't really mesh with his opinions on the wrestling either ;P


----------



## Flux

Strong has always had the potential to be a top 10 worker every year since like, 2006, but alongside his wide collection of great matches every year always has a slew of fuckeryness to even him out.


----------



## Platt




----------



## MTheBehemoth

Can't find the CHIKARA thread.

King of the Indies Night 1 was meh. Night 2 was ok. Skip.
Dylan Drake/Timothy Thatcher was really good.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG From Out Of Nowhere*

Mike Bailey vs. Biff Busick - ****1/2*

Cedric Alexander vs. Tommaso Ciampa - ***

Beaver Boys vs. Best Friends - ****

ACH vs. AR Fox - ***

Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak - *****

Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal - ****1/4*

The Young Bucks vs. Monster Mafia - ****1/2*

*PWG World Championship:* Roderick Strong (c) vs. Trevor Lee - ****3/4*​


----------



## Obfuscation

I got lazy and didn't make a Chikara thread for this year. Unsure if KC did either, but idk how active he is these days. 

-----------

I must see Galloway vs Gargano. I read results b/c I wasn't how sure it'll be until see it (EVOLVE is sketchy when it comes to keeping up) but went ballistic when I saw the result. Match alone has potential, even if I'm bored w/Gargano's work. That might just be PWG Gargano. Last time I saw him in EVOLVE he was fun & fresh again a la Chikara. But Drew is certainly the strong point here. Dude is finally getting to do what I've wanted out of him since he was forced to stop in WWE.

---------

Hey fun news even though this is like over a week old, I gave the ROH 13th Anniversary PPV a shot b/c it's a PPV and card didn't look half bad & I quite enjoyed it. Fun just about the entire way through. Main event was a tad bit sus, but if a match is gonna be four dudes hitting each other + shenanigans, I'll take it over say the usual stuff involving guys like Elgin & Ciampa. But at least the company itself presented a nice product that flowed well. Which has been a strong problem for me and ROH since 2011. Struggling to watch. Didn't happen here and the proper 3 hour limit of the show def made sure nothing would reach a gross level of duration. All the big matches went around 15 minute mark and that's and ideal lengthy time to do what you need to. ROH has my attention again. I'm glad. 

Styles got ACH to have his best match in a LONG time. Like since vs Steen in PWG at Matt Rushmore; only this was better. Bucks vs reDRagon blew away the one I didn't like from War of the Worlds so that was def pleasing. I knew they clicked in Japan, but I wanted to see it translate to something in the US. It did here. Very ultra sprint-y, but it was well done. The kind of balls to the wall Bucks energy you'd want. Made all the sense in the world too considering it was about their 4th or 5th match so changing it up helped. Del Rio had a good match vs Lethal. I want to like Lethal again and this match may have just done it. b/c up until this gosh, I haven't liked a single thing he's done since leaving TNA. But this was good. And def a different type of match for the show. Thought ROH did a nice job of creating a bit of different flavor for most of the matches. There was a sense of "ROH style" to show how they're a different brand, but all in all most things had their own essence rather than feeling like the same ol thing up and down. We even got a women's match on here that served its purpose & brought finality to an angle. Hey, cool beans w/me. 

I hope the rest of their product can connect w/me whenever I check it out. Still got some matches I need to see (all the Joe bouts, Del Rio vs Strong/Daniels, couple of tags) I'll probably be around for all of their PPVs b/c if I do it for WWE & TNA even if I don't watch the weekly stuff, why wouldn't I do it for ROH? Bad or not, I'm always willing to check out a PPV to stay afloat w/a promotion. Need to make the time for the PPVs I missed last year to be up to date. Will debate if I choose to see Cole lose the championship to that guy though. 8*D


----------



## KingCrash

Little more active of late (and laughing at Sheamus' look in your sig), but didn't make a Chikara thread this year after last year's meandering boring year. You had high points in Ashley Remington and The Devastation Corp. but just like with ROH vs. S.C.U.M. if you have a company-wide battle and the matches are bad and the story falls flat several shows in a row you just stop caring about it. 

Will have to check out the WM Evolve shows even w/Gabe's booking, seems like he's trying to keep two or three irons in the fire just in case one of the guys he likes goes somewhere else.


----------



## Corey

@Hayley Seydoux, knowing how much of a Jimmy Jacobs fan you are, definitely check out his match with Tadarius Thomas from Winter Warriors: Dearborn. Basically stole the show because Alberto/ACH disappointed and the main event was good but had to have a restart.

Alberto vs. Roddy is the best match ROH has put on this year. Track that one down. I still need to watch the Atlanta show (gotten RAVE reviews) and Chicago, plus all these Wrestlemania weekend EVOLVE shows. Too much to keep up with!


----------



## Obfuscation

KingCrash said:


> Little more active of late (and laughing at Sheamus' look in your sig), but didn't make a Chikara thread this year after last year's meandering boring year. You had high points in Ashley Remington and The Devastation Corp. but just like with ROH vs. S.C.U.M. if you have a company-wide battle and the matches are bad and the story falls flat several shows in a row you just stop caring about it.


There was the few of us who kept it afloat, but all in all the activity was minimal that I took the pass for 2015. Hasn't seem to be a poor decision b/c the chatter can just stick in here, like it has.



Jack Evans 187 said:


> @Hayley Seydoux, knowing how much of a Jimmy Jacobs fan you are, definitely check out his match with Tadarius Thomas from Winter Warriors: Dearborn. Basically stole the show because Alberto/ACH disappointed and the main event was good but had to have a restart.
> 
> Alberto vs. Roddy is the best match ROH has put on this year. Track that one down. I still need to watch the Atlanta show (gotten RAVE reviews) and Chicago, plus all these Wrestlemania weekend EVOLVE shows. Too much to keep up with!


Tadarius Thomas is one of the worst ever so that's about as appealing as it is unappealing. But, it is Jimbo so I'll check it out on that merit alone. Or try to. (in terms of acquiring the event) w/Jimmy heading to WWE & how rare it is for him to work singles for ROH, I should watch it on that principal alone.

I'll def have to see AEP vs Strong is. Wonder if it can top Styles vs ACH or Bucks vs reDRagon for me. Wouldn't surprise me if it does; on paper it sounds great.


----------



## NastyYaffa

You should check out Joe/ACH as well. That is my pick for the best ROH singles match of 2015 so far. Loved it.


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal - ****1/4*


Damn, that was my favorite match of the night :Hutz


----------



## sXeMope

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/583032372884570112
He's out of prison. Legitimately afraid for his first opponent. I remember all the stories of him inadvertently stiffing guys because he got into it, and that was when he was wrestling regularly. Just imagine once he gets in there and everyone's losing their shit.

Where his eyebrows at tho?

--

Didn't see this posted here, but did anyone see the photos of Reed Bentley's cut from the IWA Mid South show last week? Apparently the lip of a chair hit him on the forehead during a "Sabu spot". Grizzly stuff.

http://deadspin.com/look-at-this-wrestlers-gross-head-wound-or-dont-do-wh-1693696734


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Conquest Tour - Milwaukee, Wi
(March 13, 2015)*

Roderick Strong vs Ariya Daivari **1/4

Will Ferrara vs Silas Young **

Mark Briscoe vs Beer City Bruiser 3/4*

RPG Vice (Rocky Romero & Barretta) vs The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) ***

Cheeseburger vs Matt Taven *1/2

Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander ***

Samoa Joe vs ACH ***1/4

reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs Jay Briscoe & Jay Lethal *3/4

Overall Rating: 5.25


*ROH Conquest Tour - Chicago Ridge, Il
(March 14, 2015)*

J. Diesel vs Will Ferrara *1/2

Jimmy Jacobs vs ACH **1/2

Proving Ground Match
Silas Young vs Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Mark Briscoe **3/4

*ROH World TV Championship - Street Fight*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Cliff Compton **

Cheeseburger vs Beer City Bruiser *

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Silas Young **1/4

Proving Ground Instant Reward Match
reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs RPG Vice (Rocky Romero & Barretta) **3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs RPG Vice (Rocky Romero & Barretta) **

Michael Elgin vs Samoa Joe ***1/2

Overall Rating: 4.25


----------



## Obfuscation

NastyYaffa said:


> You should check out Joe/ACH as well. That is my pick for the best ROH singles match of 2015 so far. Loved it.


Oh totally. I've got to see everything Joe has done. Even maybe the Elgin match just to see if they smack each other hard. Could be the rejuvenated Joe I've wanted for years being back in ROH.


----------



## RKing85

saw the Bentley cut a few days ago.

Wish I hadn't. That can never be unseen.


----------



## Platt




----------



## sharkboy22

I'm so far behind on indy wrestling right now. Started Black Cole Sun (yeah, that's how far behind I am) on Tuesday but haven't gotten a chance to finish it. Btw, has anyone recently placed an order with Highspots and got these random WCW cards in it? Seems like they wanna get some shit cleared out. 

I also have to catch up with EVOLVE 38, 39 and 40. Plus, the other WM weekend shows. 

With ROH doing weekly TV, it's becoming extremely hard to keep up with wrestling on a weekly basis. Haven't seen an episode since the Anniversary show. Also, what show was Joe/ACH on? And from the look of things, it seems as if I have to get those Winter Warriors shows.


----------



## Groovemachine

FWIW, I wasn't overly keen on Joe/ACH. Joe was great, don't get me wrong, and he looked better here than he has in TNA for years. But ACH really turned me off. I really hate the rope-assisted Flatliner he does because EVERY time it looks like he's on the receiving end of a Black Hole Slam...whoever told him it was a good idea to make that a signature move needs a slap. It's a shame really; Joe can still go and looked ready to put on a proper clinic, but ACH seemed adamant about doing all his usual random flippy indy stuff.

To be honest, the Elgin/Joe match wasn't much better, and again that's down to my issues with Elgin and how emotionless he is when wrestling. Going up against someone like Joe who is so expressive and passionate, the difference is glaring.

I'm glad others have enjoyed it, and I may well be in the minority here, but I figured I'd at least extend a 'cautionary word' that not everyone will find the matches to be bonafide MOTYC. I definitely need to check out AEP vs Strong though, that sounds like my kinda thing.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm already walking in w/the air of caution considering I do feel the same way about ACH & Elgin. If i'm not enamored much after viewing, it'll be fine. It's Joe, and I'm more than dedicated to give some time just to see him work. Joe the draw, here. I understand the matches presented too. Elgin a former champion & ACH being that guy ROH is/has been constantly putting on the cusp of breaking out.

Didn't Joe do a match taped for TV too? I'm sure he did b/c I'm 100% certain of this opponent. Rather not spoil out loud, but I like the prospects:



Spoiler: ..



Kyle O'Reilly.


----------



## KingCrash

That one is actually up right now as last week's ROH episode's main event.


----------



## FITZ

I don't intent to watch any of these Joe ROH (maybe his match with Jay Briscoe over Mania weekend) matches that he's had but I am happy to hear that he looks good because of where he's going very soon. It's a shame he didn't get in the ring with many good opponents on his brief return.


----------



## Corey

I echo the thoughts of Groovemachine with the Joe/ACH match. I thought it was fun but not necessarily "great". I honestly couldn't take ACH as a serious opponent for most of it. Acted like a completely different wrestler from the guy who wrestled AJ at the Anniversary show. A common problem I have with him. He can be way too much of a joke in big match situations. Ricochet gives me the same vibes sometime. I was just waiting around for Joe to kill him. 

Three really good matches from the Winter Warriors Atlanta show:

Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly - *** 3/4
_A fantastic match highlighted by Strong's selling of the left arm and extremely smooth transitions throughout. I'm just gonna keep saying it, but Strong is a serious contender for Wrestler of the Year and he's constantly showing he's one of the best in the world right now, whether it be heel or face._

Moose vs. ACH - *** 1/2
_This was a a pleasant surprise. Moose plays the monster and ACH plays the underdog. Such a simple formula that will always work. ACH acted like a jackass early on but once he started taking it seriously it was quality stuff. Great hope spots for him down the stretch._

AJ Styles vs. Bobby Fish - *** 3/4
_Thought this started out somewhat pedestrian, but the longer it went the better it got. Some really good work by Fish on the midsection of AJ and the strike exchange down the stretch was totally awesome. I usually see the Pele kick coming from a mile away but it's so much better when it comes out of nowhere. Great stuff here. AJ having another great year._

Six man mayhem on this show was fun but I can't rate it. It was complete chaos and a pure spotfest from bell to bell. Sydal vs. Delirious I skimmed through along with Briscoes/Kingdom. Both looked decent and the latter had some crazy spots (but also a lot of down time and talking to each other).


----------



## sharkboy22

ROH needs to put the strap on Roddy. There's some thread in this section where there is a discussion about ROH lacking a flag bearer. To me, Roderick Strong is THE GUY to carry the company right now. 

I really want to give ROH a try in 2015 but with the likes of Ciampa, Hanson and Elgin in the main event scene and guys like Taven and Bennett who I just can't get into, it's hard for me to give a damn to follow the product on a weekly basis.


----------



## McQueen

Isn't Strong basically King of The Indies at this point anyways? He's been a good worker since the end of '05 where he improved by leaps and bounds but he's the guy who deserves but will probably never reach the next step and has and will have his contemporaries poached around him to go to WWE/TNA.


----------



## FITZ

That's a fair assessment of his role in wrestling right now. But he's been better recently then he has in a long time and it's getting him booked in main events in PWG and Evolve. ROH hasn't been treating him that well though.


----------



## Corey

Yeah, PWG and EVOLVE have both realized how well he plays the dick character and how great he is in-ring to give him the ball and run with it. He's also the FIP World Champion right now. I know that doesn't mean much, but it's something. I fully expect him to win the EVOLVE Title at some point this year. Has that belt ever actually had a heel champion since its inception? I don't think Fox or Hero were, but I didn't follow the product at the time.

Strong has declared that this is 'his year' in ROH and that he WILL win a Championship, whether it be Tag, TV, or World. He's been a good babyface for them but hasn't been involved in anything interesting storyline wise. He's thankfully finished with the Decade thing, but the match with Whitmer at the Anniversary show should've really been a gimmick match. Oh well. 

Sharkboy, just pick and choose what you watch with ROH. There's plenty of guys who give you good matches on a regular basis. Styles, Strong, O'Reilly, Sydal, the Bucks when they're around, etc. I can actually give you my list of what I'd consider my favorites from this year if you're interested. I too am not a big fan of Ciampa or Elgin so you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm not gonna watch ROH's TV show week by week. Just pick & choose & you'll be fine. That's basically what I do w/most in wrestling as it is unless I'm having fun w/the entire product or it is a "bigger" show. 

Roddy has been the constant on the indies for just about forever now. Especially for ROH. Even though he was saddled up w/shit too over the past few years, he would still break through and give me something I'd like, meanwhile most others never would/could. And considering he isn't gonna be in WWE by this point, may as well continue to be the ambassador for being the most reliable guy around. Dunno why ROH hasn't decided to give him a more effective run as champion now that Cole got his run out of the way and the field is so open, Roddy can just run wild.


----------



## McQueen

Holy shit FIP still exists? LOL


----------



## Obfuscation

Yep. Roderick Strong champion again and everything. It'll be like you never missed anything.


----------



## Concrete

Remember when I said like a year and a half ago that I want to do an Indie Match of the Decade thing? WELL, that didn't quite work out. Like, I'm still going to do "it" but in a bit of a different way than I had originally intended. Now just finding indie matches online and really building more a broader picture and not just looking for THE HITS! So we'll see how long I can keep up with this. Have stuff from earlier Beyond and a JAPW match.


----------



## hgr423

McQueen said:


> Isn't Strong basically King of The Indies at this point anyways? He's been a good worker since the end of '05 where he improved by leaps and bounds but he's the guy who deserves but will probably never reach the next step and has and will have his contemporaries poached around him to go to WWE/TNA.


I'm pretty sure that Strong has had at least a **** or higher match every year since 2005 which puts him in rare company, but I can't name them offhand. 

Can you?


----------



## Obfuscation

As far as only Indies go? b/c Generico & Danielson are the two obvious names when they still were working the circuit. That's meeting a lot of technicalities for others, but you know, both are a given.


----------



## sharkboy22

So I was browsing Pro Wrestling Tees and saw that CJ Parker had a store. I was confused as to why WWE would allow their talent to sell merchandise elsewhere but then I realized the dude got released (well asked for his release). Man I really need to start back reading the durt sheetz. 

I always thought he was one of the funniest enhancement talents the company had. Really entertaining dude. He'll be at Best of the Best next week. I'm really interested to see how he works outside of the comedy shtick.


----------



## RKing85

don't beat yourself up to much on not knowing Parker quit. That was only a few days ago.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm always excited to see what ex-WWE guys can do with their chains off so to speak, but I'm already biased against CJP. His name is too close to TJP and from his PWT page, his only real claim to fame is breaking Kevin's nose on NXT. Plus his dreads are whack. 

AIW has started announcing participants for the 2015 JLIT Tournament. First 4 are Little Guido, Athena, Nick Gage and Eric Ryan. If those are any indication this tournament is gonna be the craziest list of names ever.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 39
(March 26, 2015)*

A Wrestling Odyssey Rematch
Timothy Thatcher vs Drew Gulak ***

Tommy End vs Biff Busick **3/4

Ethan Page vs Chris Hero **

The Premier Athlete Brand (Caleb Konley, TJ Perkins & Brian Cage) vs Rich Swann, Ricochet & Uhaa Nation ***1/4

*DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Championship*
Johnny Gargano (c) vs AR Fox ***

*EVOLVE Championship*
Drew Galloway (c) vs PJ Black **1/2

Overall Rating: 5.25


*EVOLVE 40
(March 27, 2015)*

Drew Galloway vs Uhaa Nation **1/2

Tommy End vs Timothy Thatcher ***1/4

TJ Perkins vs Drew Gulak ***1/4

Ethan Page vs AR Fox **

Chris Hero vs Biff Busick ***3/4

The Premier Athlete Brand (Caleb Konley & Brian Cage) vs Ronin (Rich Swann & Johnny Gargano) DUD

PJ Black vs Ricochet ***

Overall Rating: 7.0


*PWG From Out Of Nowhere
(February 27, 2015)*

Mike Bailey vs Biff Busick ***1/4

Cedric Alexander vs Tommaso Ciampa **

The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) vs BEST Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent?) *** (_Ok this was very funny, honestly i hate the stupid senseless indie wrestling jokes but here this four guys build a solid funny story_)

ACH vs AR Fox *1/2

Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero ***1/2

Ricochet vs Matt Sydal ***

Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) ***1/4

*PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs Trevor Lee ***1/2

Overall Rating: 7.25


----------



## Platt




----------



## sharkboy22

I'm trying to catch up with all the wrestling from Mania weekend, so I started with EVOLVE 39. I got tired and took it off before Gargano and Fox started. And it got me thinking, just what exactly is AR Fox's best match?

Unlike most people, I don't mind the guy and when he's teaming with the likes of Swann or Ricochet he's pretty damn fun to watch. But for someone who is so over, I don't think AR Fox has ever had a truly great singles match. Fox doesn't strike me as the type of guy who cares if his match is a four star match or MOTY or anything like that. Seems like a the type of guy who just goes out there to have fun and once the fans have fun too then he's pretty much done his job. 

But for the life of me I just can't think of a truly great AR Fox singles match. The only thing that comes to mind is his match with Sami Callihan at BOTB. And that was 3 years ago! Anything comes to mind? Anyone?


----------



## TJQ

sharkboy22 said:


> I'm trying to catch up with all the wrestling from Mania weekend, so I started with EVOLVE 39. I got tired and took it off before Gargano and Fox started. And it got me thinking, just what exactly is AR Fox's best match?
> 
> Unlike most people, I don't mind the guy and when he's teaming with the likes of Swann or Ricochet he's pretty damn fun to watch. But for someone who is so over, I don't think AR Fox has ever had a truly great singles match. Fox doesn't strike me as the type of guy who cares if his match is a four star match or MOTY or anything like that. Seems like a the type of guy who just goes out there to have fun and once the fans have fun too then he's pretty much done his job.
> 
> But for the life of me I just can't think of a truly great AR Fox singles match. The only thing that comes to mind is his match with Sami Callihan at BOTB. And that was 3 years ago! Anything comes to mind? Anyone?


Didn't he have a pretty good singles match with Elgin @ PWG TEN (I have the DVD and I'm curious so I'll actually rewatch it in a few)? Other than that I can't think of any great singles matches he's had. I actually briefly talked about that in the PWG thread last night



TJQ said:


> It was decent filler, I'm actually a big fan of AR Fox (as unpopular of an opinion that is around here) but he doesn't thrive in singles matches. He's a lot better in tag matches where he can do all his crazy spots and not have to go through the weird/slow transitional phases that his singles matches suffer from because he really isn't good at working actual matches. For better or worse he flips and takes retarded bumps, that's what he's good at. I'll always go back to this as an example because it's one of my favorite PWG matches, and imo AR Fox's best match.


----------



## ddan

*PWG From Out of Nowhere*

Mike Bailey vs. Biff Busick – ***½
Cedric Alexander vs. Tommaso Ciampa - **¼
Beaver Boys vs. Best Friends – **¾
ACH vs. Ar Fox - **
Drew Gulak vs. Chris Hero – ***½
Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal - ****
Monster Mafia vs. The Young Bucks – ***¾
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee – ****¼


----------



## Corey

sharkboy22 said:


> I'm trying to catch up with all the wrestling from Mania weekend, so I started with EVOLVE 39. I got tired and took it off before Gargano and Fox started. And it got me thinking, just what exactly is AR Fox's best match?
> 
> Unlike most people, I don't mind the guy and when he's teaming with the likes of Swann or Ricochet he's pretty damn fun to watch. But for someone who is so over, I don't think AR Fox has ever had a truly great singles match. Fox doesn't strike me as the type of guy who cares if his match is a four star match or MOTY or anything like that. Seems like a the type of guy who just goes out there to have fun and once the fans have fun too then he's pretty much done his job.
> 
> But for the life of me I just can't think of a truly great AR Fox singles match. The only thing that comes to mind is his match with Sami Callihan at BOTB. And that was 3 years ago! Anything comes to mind? Anyone?


Best Fox singles match I've seen was against Gargano at EVOLVE 13. He had to win a 4-way to earn a Freedom Gate Title shot and I thought pretty highly of the match. Check it out if you haven't seen it. Generico vs. Callihan happens on the same show. (Y)

----------------------------------------------

*PWG - From Out of Nowhere

*Biff Busick vs. "Speedball" Mike Bailey - *** 1/4

Tomasso Ciampa vs. Cedric Alexander - ** 3/4

Best Friends (Chuck Taylor & Trent) vs. Beaver Boys (John Silver & Alex Reynolds) - *** 1/2 (SO MUCH FUN)

ACH vs. AR Fox - ***

Chris Hero vs. Drew Gulak - **** 1/4

Ricochet vs. Matt Sydal - *** 1/4

The Young Bucks vs. Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) - *** 1/2

*PWG World Championship
*Roderick Strong (c) vs. Trevor Lee - ****


- Mike Bailey impressed BIG TIME in his debut. That dude can do some crazy shit. Won the crowd over instantly. Match was pretty fun but should've ended after the huge reverse suplex over the ropes. 

- Ciampa vs. Alexander was much more fun that I could have ever imagined. I'm not a big fan of either of them in ROH. Solid match that again, didn't end when it should have. Had a weird strike exchange that was botched but still a solid match. The actual finish was crazy. 

- It's been a long, long time since I've laughed at a match as much I did during Best Friends/Beaver Boys. The whole thing with the jacking off and the cum rag was just fucking hilarious. Then you have John Silver running in and cleaning house and the dude legit looks like a jacked dwarf. It's crazy. So much fun here. Bonus stars added for that. 

- Fox vs. ACH was completely harmless fun. Notice a trend here? I really don't even remember much from the match anymore (cause I watched last night) but I think the only negative I can come up with was that it went on for a while. I got nothing else. 

- Hero vs. Gulak stole the show for me. Copy and paste from the MOTYC thread: This is a serious sleeper right here. Absolutely tremendous match. If you've seen their contest from EVOLVE 38, this is almost the exact same match. The main difference though is that this one has a hot crowd, great facials, superb selling, and doesn't strike into overkill mode. Gulak goes after the left ankle of Hero and he sells it so well, opting to unlace his boot halfway through the match to relieve the pressure and swelling. Hero has to retaliate with massive strikes to gain any sort of advantage, but Gulak continually goes back to the left leg after he realizes he fails to stand toe-to-toe with Hero and win the strike battle. There's a few times on here where Gulak gets knocked so silly that he just throws up a haymaker in retaliation and the look on his face makes you feel like he has no idea what's going on. There's an especially great one where he goes for a pin and you can tell he's seeing stars. Fantastic match. 3rd favorite of the year thus far.

- Sydal vs. Ricochet was in a weird spot for me. It felt like a cooldown match but these two are NOT cooldown wrestlers. Guess what? The match was fun! :lol They did some crazy shit throughout but I never really felt like they established any flow while doing it (other than the opening sequence). It always felt like big spot, reset, repeat. An exhibition of sorts but I can see why someone would love it. Came off incredible on the preview vid.

- Somehow I've seen Page & Alexander wrestle in singles before but never tag together. They were impressive here. Seemed to fit right in with the territory and they had some SWEET double teams. There's a moment where Nick does the three amigos and starts dancing like Eddie Guerrero and literally NEVER STOPS. I lost my shit it was so funny. :lmao This can only happen in a PWG ring. Really good match, but I never felt like the Mafia were going to actually win. 

- Main event was the icing on the cake to an amazing show from top to bottom. C&P from the MOTYC thread again: There's nothing fancy to say about this one, it's just a great title match. Roderick stalls in the beginning and seems to take Trevor pretty lightly, which is a big mistake. Roddy does his usual work over the back and midsection, but when Trevor is able to hit moves he hits BIG moves that take the air out of Strong. Down the stretch both guys really sell how much they're having trouble breathing. In fact, after the match Trevor looks like he's about to puke.  Lee hits moves out of desperation to avoid the MASSIVE combos of Strong and Chris Hero put this over big time on commentary. He was a joy. I jumped out of my seat when Trevor hooked in the small package. Great stuff here. Won't finish too high on any lists but it's a quality match. RODERICK STRONG PEOPLE.​


----------



## sharkboy22

I still haven't busted the packaging off From Out of Nowhere as yet. I finished Black Cole Sun a few days ago which I thought was a pretty fun show overall. I wanna get the WWN WM Weekend shows out the way first then I'll start PWG.

I really can't wait to start watching it. So many great things I'm hearing about it.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Hallowicked won the CHIKARA Grand Championship during the company’s show in London.

Perfectly fine with that.


----------



## Corey

> *EVOLVE 41*
> Friday, April 17th, 2015
> Bell Time - 9pm EST
> ACW KICKOFF! - 8pm
> The Orpheum
> 1915 E. 7th Avenue
> Ybor City, FL
> 
> *The Main Event - 2/3 Falls - The Winner Will Get An EVOLVE Title Shot In The Future*
> Roderick Strong vs. Timothy Thatcher
> _These two had a classic last time in Orlando, after the end of the WWN Supershow this rivalry is heating up fast and now a title shot is on the line_
> 
> *Bonus Main Event*
> Johnny Gargano vs. Davey Richards
> _Richards looks to climb into title contention while Gargano needs to rebound from the last event_
> 
> *Special Challenge Match*
> Rich Swann vs. Ethan Page
> _Page refuses to wrestle Gargano, but will take on his Ronin partner_
> 
> *Pro Wrestling Clinic*
> Biff Busick vs. TJ Perkins
> _Busick feels TJP stole the victory from him at the WWN Supershow, now they battle one-on-one_
> 
> *Special Attraction Match #1*
> Caleb Konley with So Cal Val vs. Rey Horus
> _Horus blew away EVOLVE officials in the King Of Indies tournament in San Jose, now he will debut against one of EVOLVE's top competitors_
> 
> *Special Attraction Match #2*
> Anthony Nese with So Cal Val vs. Martin Stone
> _Stone looks to establish himself against half of the DGUSA Open The United Gate Champions_


Roddy in the main event again! Not quite sure why he has to earn a Title shot considering he beat Drew in their Cage match and also pinned Ricochet last week, but whatever. Hopefully they'll put on a good match. 

Davey being a regular in EVOLVE now is not good news.  Hoping he doesn't go over Gargano here. Busick vs. Perkins could be great. Not sure about the rest of the (small) card honestly.

Anyone seen this Rey Horus guy? He apparently looks just like Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Concrete

*The Main Event - 2/3 Falls - The Winner Will Get An EVOLVE Title Shot In The Future
Roderick Strong vs. Timothy Thatcher*
Agree that Roddy earning a title shot doesn't make much sense but BOY does this look like a humdinger. Strong is killing it in Evolve and Thatcher is Thatcher.

*Bonus Main Event
Johnny Gargano vs. Davey Richards*
Holy SHIT! This looks absolutely abysmal. The quicker that this sorta match is removed from Evolve, the better.

*Special Challenge Match
Rich Swann vs. Ethan Page*
Not a Page fan. So interest killed here more or less.

*Pro Wrestling Clinic
Biff Busick vs. TJ Perkins*
Now this feels like an EVOLVE match. Two skilled grapple peoples going at it. Probably too of the more agile members of this breed.

*Special Attraction Match #1
Caleb Konley with So Cal Val vs. Rey Horus*
Rey Horus looked really good in the match against Mack at King of Indies. Also had a solid performance on Night 1. Caleb Konley is apparently assuming the role as jobber to the new guys which is a shame cause I'm just now turning the corner on the guy. 


*Special Attraction Match #2
Anthony Nese with So Cal Val vs. Martin Stone*
Enjoy Stone but Nese? Damn

Half this card should be good but the other half could be wretched. Like, WSOTY type stuff. Fingers crossed that the bad pairings are minimized.


----------



## sXeMope

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Roddy in the main event again! Not quite sure why he has to earn a Title shot considering he beat Drew in their Cage match and also pinned Ricochet last week, but whatever. Hopefully they'll put on a good match.
> 
> Davey being a regular in EVOLVE now is not good news.  Hoping he doesn't go over Gargano here. Busick vs. Perkins could be great. Not sure about the rest of the (small) card honestly.
> 
> Anyone seen this Rey Horus guy? He apparently looks just like Rey Mysterio.


If I recall correctly, Rey Horus is the son of the original Rey Misterio. Not completely sure though.


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Davey being a regular in EVOLVE now is not good news.





Concrete said:


> *Bonus Main Event
> Johnny Gargano vs. Davey Richards*
> Holy SHIT! This looks absolutely abysmal. The quicker that this sorta match is removed from Evolve, the better.


Alright, I guess I'll sit here alone actually wanting to see Gargano/Richards again :batista3


----------



## Concrete

Neither is what I would consider good pro wrestlers though if they are your cup of tea, more power to you. Just seems we are moving towards an Evolve with a bit more grit or more steak, less sizzle. Or wrestlers solely meant to deliver sizzle(HIGH FLYERS!). That match does my head in for that reason alone.


----------



## FITZ

The main event is going to be pretty awesome. Rest of the card is pretty hit or miss. Page/Swann might be pretty good since Page seems like he's playing a pure heel now and that helps a lot in indy wrestling. Stone/Nese is interesting as it's a total clash of styles. Gargano/Richards probably won't be very good aside for the people that are live in attendance. Busick/Perkins should be really cool though.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Can someone tell me where the love for Gargano comes from? I have never dig him that much.


----------



## sXeMope

Fighter Daron said:


> Can someone tell me where the love for Gargano comes from? I have never dig him that much.


I liked him back in 2010/2011 but I feel like he's really burned out for me since that time. I personally found him to be much more entertaining when he was the young, cocky/goofball heel. Don't get me wrong I still enjoy watching him but he's no longer someone I really look forward to seeing. If he's there, cool. If not, that's cool too. I guess the best way to say it would be that I enjoyed watching him climb to the top more than I enjoy watching him at the top.

--

Nick Gage vs. Chris Dickinson is happening at Beyond Wrestling later this month.









I know both of those guys are quite polarizing around here, but that should be one hell of a brawl.


----------



## Last Chancery

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261840840855?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Put up a lot of 12 PWG DVDs from 2004-2008, check it out.


----------



## Corey

I've always really liked Gargano. He's been one of my favorite non-ROH indy guys (I guess you can say Gabe guys) for years now. He just seems to always mesh well with his opponent and doesn't do anything overly stupid in his matches. I basically missed his entire heel run with the Freedom Gate Title and a good portion of his PWG matches because indy wrestling sucked at the time, but I love him as a babyface. He works hard, has a well-rounded skill set, and usually never taps into indy overkill mode. He's pretty good at selling too. Had countless really good matches over the years with a bunch of Dragon Gate guys (CIMA, YAMATO, etc.) and a bunch of indy guys (AR Fox, Jimmy Rave, Austin Aries, etc.)

Richards vs. Gargano just doesn't sound appealing to me because of Davey. Him vs. anyone right now would just be a turn off. His match vs. Eddie Kingston at the last AAW show was abysmal. I can't stand the guy anymore. He can be tolerable for a short period, but then he does all the stupid shit and you hate him all over again.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Jack Evans 187 said:


> EVOLVE 41
> Friday, April 17th, 2015
> Bell Time - 9pm EST
> ACW KICKOFF! - 8pm
> The Orpheum
> 1915 E. 7th Avenue
> Ybor City, FL
> 
> The Main Event - 2/3 Falls - The Winner Will Get An EVOLVE Title Shot In The Future
> Roderick Strong vs. Timothy Thatcher
> These two had a classic last time in Orlando, after the end of the WWN Supershow this rivalry is heating up fast and now a title shot is on the line
> 
> Bonus Main Event
> Johnny Gargano vs. Davey Richards
> Richards looks to climb into title contention while Gargano needs to rebound from the last event
> 
> Special Challenge Match
> Rich Swann vs. Ethan Page
> Page refuses to wrestle Gargano, but will take on his Ronin partner
> 
> Pro Wrestling Clinic
> Biff Busick vs. TJ Perkins
> Busick feels TJP stole the victory from him at the WWN Supershow, now they battle one-on-one
> 
> Special Attraction Match #1
> Caleb Konley with So Cal Val vs. Rey Horus
> Horus blew away EVOLVE officials in the King Of Indies tournament in San Jose, now he will debut against one of EVOLVE's top competitors
> 
> Special Attraction Match #2
> Anthony Nese with So Cal Val vs. Martin Stone
> Stone looks to establish himself against half of the DGUSA Open The United Gate Champions


Ehhh. No AR Fox at least.


----------



## TJQ




----------



## Groovemachine

*PWG From Out Of Nowhere​*
*Biff Busick vs Speedball Mike Bailey - ****
~ A fine exhibition for Speedball, he got to show off some stuff and Busick punctuated it with some hard-hitting offense. A few cool moments but there was no real substance to get hold of here.

*Cedric Alexander vs Tomasso Ciampa - **3/4*
~ Physical but devoid of any soul. Finish was pretty cool.

*Beaver Boys vs Best Friends - ***
~ I don't understand how the ref allowed all those blatant low-blows...that was just poor. Legal man issues as well, this was a mess. Beaver Boys looked quite good here I guess, although the whole 'cumshot' thing was weird.

*ACH vs AR Fox - **1/4*
~ What you'd expect from these two. Mindless spotfest, doing shit for the sake of it.

*Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero - ***1/2*
~ Much like their Evolve match recently, I enjoyed this to a point, but then it broke down into them just throwing bombs at each other. The leg work didn't lead to anything either, although I liked Hero limping a bit as he went into the finish.
*
Ricochet vs Matt Sydal - ***1/2*
~ A lot of fun, the entire match was like a highlight package, and that's probably both a positive and a negative. They didn't leave room for a story or any sense of journey, but it was great fun for what it was.

*Monster Mafia vs The Young Bucks - ***1/4*
~ Nothing particularly special but they worked well together and it stayed entertaining. A few too many kickouts down the stretch for my liking, but nothing offensive.

*Trevor Lee vs Roderick Strong - ***3/4*
~ Great back and forth action here, although I think the heat in the building was a hindrance to them as there were a couple of slip ups. I'm enjoying Roddy's reign as champ thus far, and this kind of match works really well; the established veteran having a stellar encounter with a young up-and-comer, allowing the younger guy to prove he belongs in the upper echelon of the card. Trevor certainly proved that here. If he can establish more of a personality and a connection with the crowd, he could definitely be one to watch.


----------



## Corey

> *EVOLVE 42*
> Saturday, April 18th, 2015
> Bell Time - 7 PM EST
> Barnett Park & Gym
> 4801 W. Colonial Dr.
> Orlando, FL 32808
> 
> *DGUSA Open The United Gate Title Street Fight*
> Caleb Konley & Anthony Nese with So Cal Val defend vs. Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann
> _This long running feud will conclude in a street fight in Orlando in the last time Swann will face The Premiere Athlete Brand_
> 
> *Top Contenders Collide*
> Roderick Strong vs. Biff Busick
> _This contest between two hard-hitters will have major ramifications on the top 10 ratings_
> 
> *Pro Wrestling Clinic*
> Timothy Thatcher vs. TJ Perkins
> _Two of the best technicians in the world will test their skills against each other in Orlando_
> 
> *First Time Ever*
> Davey Richards vs. Trevor Lee
> _One of the current best against one of the hottest upcomers on the independents_
> 
> *High Flying Challenge*
> Andrew Everett vs. Rey Horus
> _Two of the best new aerial artists collide when Everett returns to EVOLVE_
> 
> *Special Attraction Match*
> Ethan Page vs. Martin Stone
> _Both men look to establish themselves in the ratings_


Pretty interesting card here. The main event being a Street Fight is certainly different. Richards vs. Lee is quite the interesting matchup (not sure how else to put that). Heard great things about Everett and if he's facing Rey Mysterio Jr. #2 then that could be fun. Strong vs. Busick. (Y) This is the better looking show for me. There's an FIP card before this one as well.


----------



## Concrete

EVOLVE 42 suffers from the same problems as EVOLVE 41. Inconsistent roster. You have another half looking like sure fired hits and half looking like they'll probably be lesser. Rey Horus vs. Andrew Everett could be completely insane which is cool. Busick vs. Strong isn't exactly fresh but it'll do for sure. Thatcher and Perkins put on an EXCELLENT match in 2013 so I'm looking forward to see what they do here. They've done great things in little time and I bet they could do great things with more time.


----------



## sharkboy22

Most PWG tag matches suffer from lack of adherence to rules and legal man issues. In fact, indy wrestling on the whole suffers from wrestlers just simply ignoring the referee. The role of the referee is really a lost art on the circuit. Fuck the 10 or 20 count because guys need to get their shit in on the outisde. I find that a lot of indy wrestlers don't utilize the referee well which is a shame because it truly makes for a great wrestling match. 

Those EVOLVE shows (pretty much like anything Gabe books nowadays) looks hit and miss. I feel bad for Trevor Lee. The guy was a legit breakout star for 2014 and now he has to have his offense no sold by Davey Richards. Oh well, I'm sure the live crowd is going to have a blast watching the match and I'm sure it will be the match that's going to "make" Trevor Lee a bonafide star.


----------



## McQueen

Someone needs to talk Davey Richards into getting hit in the skull with a hammer for the finish of a match. A legit shot. It would be intense so he'd do it.


----------



## Even Flow

AR Fox is done with WWN live.


----------



## sharkboy22

Even Flow said:


> AR Fox is done with WWN live.


Source?

That's pretty sudden. Any reason given?


----------



## sXeMope

TL;DR version: Fox claims he didn't know he was booked for the upcoming shows and took a date for April 18. Gabe claims that it was discussed well in advance, and multiple times.


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> TL;DR version: Fox claims he didn't know he was booked for the upcoming shows and took a date for April 18. Gabe claims that it was discussed well in advance, and multiple times.


So another case of Gabe acting like a little girl and being a whiny bitch. Got it.


----------



## FITZ

A mis-communication like that doesn't seem like it should result in both of them totally ending their relationship with each other.


----------



## heyman deciple

Here's the Full AR Fox story with an update from Gabe via 411mania


UPDATE: Gabe Sapolsky issued the following statement to PWInsider on AR Fox’s comments and status with the promotion:

I am very disappointed to read Fox’s statement. He has been a very valuable member of our roster and I’ve enjoyed working with him through the years. We’ve had some great times together on the road.

I am very disheartened to read this but I must clarify a few things:

Fox confirmed the April 17th and 18th dates via text with me on March 17th. I contacted him on Facebook messenger on Monday to go over his matches for Florida. He then informed he had taken another booking on April 18th.

Without getting into great detail on the conversation, I treated Fox with the respect he deserved after everything we had been through together. He claimed that I “cussed” him”. I said the F word once in the context of saying, “This is F’d up.”

Fox also claims I used all caps, implying I was yelling at him. The only word in capital is the word “Never” in the context that we never canceled a booking on him.

I am very disappointed and sorry that our relationship has ended this way and wish Fox the greatest of success.

ORIGINAL: As reported yesterday, AR Fox may be done with EVOLVE Wrestling. Fox was reportedly unhappy with the promotion over various issues, including some of the flights they have booked for him. Fox took to his Facebook page to address the situation, posting the following:

Just sayin. This is the cards for next weeks EVOLVE shows. It’s 9 days away and not one match announced on this card. And since there’s a huge lack of communication checking the “DGUSA” website is how I know if I’m booked or not. So when there was about two weeks left I booked myself. And now they wanna take it personally that I was making sure I lined up booking so I didn’t have an empty weekend without even tryin to understand. Cause honestly my loyalty was to them of if we just talked like “adults” for a few mins I woulda ended up doin EVOLVE anyway cause that’s how I am. But instead I got responses in all caps with cusses. And tryin to future endeavor me like the WWE. Tellin me they wish me the best and hope to see me on Lucha Underground when a few months back they held me back from it when Lucha sent me details on a contract ha. And yea I didn’t like they flights they got me cause they were to the wrong f**kin state of course I didn’t like having my girl drive me an hour and a half to the airport and then pick me from there which means we’d hit tolls 4xs when they coulda just flew my from CT (like every other promoter that flies me) where the airport is 30 mins away from me with no tolls. So yea man they just made this shit into a storyline but this is what it is. Flights wouldnt of been an issue I still drive 15 hrs to shows. It was jus that our relation is goin on 5 years. I jus want everyone to Know I’m cool n jus wanna wrestle but they got sensitive way too quick over a booking.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

About time Feinstein posted a preview of that shoot.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Corey

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Has anyone seen the Austin Aries vs Kazuchika Okada match RevPro had back in 2014? Thinking of buying the on demand version of that show just to see that dream match.


----------



## Last Chancery

Finally got to see Tommy End do his thing live, and man, that guy can fucking go! He was facing Ciampa for AAW and the two put on a hard-hitting clinic that, unfortunately, most of the American audience didn't appreciate at first. Not to spoil anything too big, but they started off with some mat-based hold-for-hold stuff, which many in attendance found "boring." Whatever. It was the best match on the card by a pretty fair margin, both guys slugging it out and holding their own. Check it when it hits MP4.

AAW also had a killer six-man on this card, between ACH/Davey Vega/Mat Fitchett and Gargano/OI4K. It was 16 minutes of insanity. Tons of spots, tons of fun, and it's a testament to how good End/Ciampa was since they had to follow this six-man, and did so well.

Samoa Joe and Josh Alexander had a match too, but it wasn't a classic or anything. It was good, not great, which I find saying about a lot of Joe's recent matches. Went 17+ minutes and was fairly solid, but there was something disjointed about it all. Like they couldn't achieve too much of a consistent flow for too long before they had to reset and collect themselves. And it always seems like the 2015 Joe matches are about to kick into that final gear but end abruptly before they get there. Fun main event but not at the level of the two matches I mentioned above.

Get this show, though. Crowd was red hot all night and it made for a nice night.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Watched the Okada vs Aries match from Revolution Pro I alluded to earlier.

Great match as you would expect. What I noticed most was just how smooth both men are. Truly two of the best in the world.


----------



## Fighter Daron

racoonie said:


> Watched the Okada vs Aries match from Revolution Pro I alluded to earlier.
> 
> Great match as you would expect. What I noticed most was just how smooth both men are. Truly two of the best in the world.


Uhm...I think Okada is just fine, but since I returned to the forums, I realize how much love he gets from people. I think he has had great matches against top notch talent, but I don't see him as the guy to watch there.


----------



## sharkboy22

So I see CHIKARA has a streaming service for just $8 a month plus you get a free week trial. I really want to watch some of their shows and I see they have KOT 2011 on there. I would really like to get it on DVD but I'm really tight on cash right now. As much as I hate this digital download era, it seems like this is how I'd have to get my CHIKARA fix. 

Does anyone use this service by chance? How is it?


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Jack Evans 187 said:


> :clap:clap:clap


:mark:


----------



## sharkboy22

A little late with this and I wasn't planning to do one but I felt that I had to. 

*PWG: FROM OUT OF NOWHERE​*

1. Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey ★★★¼

2. Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander ★★½

3. Beaver Boys vs Best Friends ★

4. ACH vs Ar Fox ★★¾

5. Drew Gulak vs Chris Hero ★★★

6. Ricochet vs Matt Sydal ★★★¼

7. The Young Bucks vs Monster Mafia ★★★

8. Roderick Strong vs Trevor Lee ★★★¾

-I really liked the opening match but it's nowhere near a four star match or anything like that. It was a great debut for Bailey and Busick really put him over. This match is the definition of an opener and an example of how an opening match should be done. But so too is Angle/Mysterio and I don't have that at four stars. 

-Alexander/Ciampa was a hell of a lot better than I thought it was going to be. 

-The first tag match, while funny, was horrible tbh. It had all the jokes and everything but suffered from legal-man issues and other legal issues (blatant low blow). I can't remember who exactly was in the spot (let's just say it's the following guys) but at one point Trent rolled up Reynolds (the legal man) and then out of nowhere (no pun intended) Silver rolls up Trent and the ref actually counts fpalm

-ACH/Fox was another match that went better that I expected. No real problems there. 

-This is where my rating scheme may come into question. How the hell does Gulak/Hero get only 1/4* more than ACH/Fox? Tbh, I don't even know myself but that's honestly what i thought of the match. Good scientific wrestling? Check. Anything interesting? Nope. Gulak works Hero's leg but I found Hero's selling to be quite inconsistent. I'm just saying, if he can barely walk on it then he shouldn't be able to jump on it to deliver kicks. Tbh, this match just felt like it was going nowhere at some moments, picked up at others but never really truly kicked into high gear. It's still a solid match but nothing outstanding imo. They went for that EVOLVE type scientific wrestling which is often hit or miss imo. Not a bad match, just not anything great either. 

-Ricochet/Sydal is overrated as fuck imo. I've seen people go as high as ****1/2 and quite frankly I don't get the hype for it. There's some nice cool spots, some pretty impressive moves but there are moments where things feel so disjointed. This first few minutes were rocking but after a while things just started to fall a apart. Still a really good match tough that I enjoyed.

-Bucks/Mafia....meh. I'm no fan of Monster Mafia. They're solid workers but they're just lacking something. I saw their cage match last year and I found that Bucks really showed up the Mafia's inexperience. Quite frankly, Monster Mafia couldn't keep up. This time around had a really good showing but the Bucks are just on a whole other level that, for some reason, they still look and feel out of place in the ring with them. It's a good match but, again, nowhere near the MOTY status many heralded it to be including Meltzer. Then again, I'd mark the fuck out too if they did a move named after me right in front of me. 

-Main event was some good shit. No complaints. Trevor Lee looked good and Roddy is such a prick. If only ROH would see the level of GOAT that is heel Roddy. Although, I knew Roddy was retaining, if this was live I would have lost my shit when Trevor Lee did the smal package near the end. Perfect, believable near-fall. The crowd also went ape-shit for it. Great work for two great workers (Y)

This show is nowhere near the Show of The Year level people are hyping it up to be imo. Maybe I'm crazy but there's no one match that really stands out as excellent or MOTY worthy. I would say it's a solid watch overall but Best Friends/Beaver Boys felt like it really dragged on and so too did Hero/Gulak. I'd much rather re-watch Black Cole Sun. It was a far superior show imo. Better comedy match, better Bucks match and the double main event was great.


----------



## RKing85

Ricochet/Nakamura!!!!

BRB. Need to go see how much a plane ticket to the UK is.


----------



## sXeMope

JCW posted Nick Gage's return match on YouTube. Pretty dumb move IMO because I'm sure some would have bought the show just to see him return.


----------



## speedkills

I don't really follow CZW much and have only seen a handfull of their shows over the years. Having said that, I marked out a little bit watching that video. I think it could be a great comeback story if Gage can come back (if he has overcome his demons and is clean) and make a climb back to the top of CZW. 
What's the word going around about Gage since he got out? not to be nosey but I hope he's in a better place mentally that before.


----------



## speedkills

sXeMope said:


> JCW posted Nick Gage's return match on YouTube. Pretty dumb move IMO because I'm sure some would have bought the show just to see him return.


Good point. that was a pretty big moment that would've definitely boosted sales a bit. But I guess releasing the video on yt lets everyone see the big return and builds anticipation for his first match. It worked for me cuz I never would've bought the video but now I might just check out the next one to see 'the King' kick some ass. :grin2:


----------



## PowerandGlory

AAW Hell Hath No Fury was an amazing card

Ciampa vs End was an old school match

Gargano and the Irish Airbornes vs ACH, Davey Vega, and Matt Fitchett was about 15 minutes of insanity.

Samoa Joe vs Josh Alexander was good but could have been better


----------



## Platt




----------



## Corey

2CW is running a pretty sweet looking dream match (if you will) this weekend:










I don't recall this ever happening.


----------



## McQueen

It never should because Davey is involved.


----------



## Bubz

So I haven't watched an ROH match in a long time, not since 2012 or something. They haven't had anyone that's interested me enough to keep watching the product, and the product itself became something I wasn't in to. But Samoa Joe got me to watch it again for the first time in three years, and I wasn't disappointed.

Joe vs Generic Indy Black Dude No. 16 aka ACH was really good.Really fun match with a good crowd and Joe looking the best he has since like, 2008 or something. I'm pleased to see Joe back in an environment like this despite me not watching the product. It felt nostalgic I guess, but also someone in there who emotes as well as Joe does and can put on a great match like he can deserves to be on a stage where he can actually show it. But yeah, this was fun and ACH was fine in this too. I'm not a fan of all these guys adding comedy in to their matches, especially when it's always the same. But he did good and I enjoyed some of his stuff, especially the discuss lariat in the corner that actually looked sick. Joe takes as good as he gives in this surprisingly too. I've watched bits and pieces of Joe's TNA stuff over the last few years and never did it look like he could go like this (apart from the Aries match a few years ago), so that was awesome to see and proves that it must have been 100% about the motivation. How anybody could be motivated in that company is beyond me though.

Joe vs Elgin I thought was really great and the best Elgin match I've probably ever seen (I loved the Davey match when that happened but doubt I'd like it now). Elgin is pretty useless but Joe brought the best out in him and Joe looked amazing in this. This was like watching an older Joe match. It's insane to think that's what a comoany can do to you, there were points in his TNA stuff where it looked like he couldn't even be bothered to run. This is a totally different guy. He hits all his signature stuff and it all looks awesome, him and Elgin pummel each other as you'd expect from a big man match. It's pretty back and forth but it worked. It's also not too long and doesn't go into a prolonged finishing run like I've come to expect from this company opver the years. The finish is great and Joe looks phenomenal.

Joe/Jay Briscoe wasn't very good. It just didn't click and was kind of plodding throughout. Joe didn't look as good in this one either, but Jay Briscoe isn't very good and Joe didn't seem 100% at points so it was kind of sloppy. Oh well, not everything can be good.

So basically it was awesome to see Joe motivated, in better shape and doing his thing Joe murdering people with ole kicks on the outside and his corner enziguri and suicide dive will never get old for me. I love this guy. Maybe it's because I was such a Joe mark from 04 - 07 but I loved watching these matches, with the exception of a good chunk of the Briscoe match.


----------



## hgr423

My favorite of Joe's 4 recent matches in ROH was him against Kyle O Reilly from TV. Check it out partner. 




Bubz said:


> So I haven't watched an ROH match in a long time, not since 2012 or something. They haven't had anyone that's interested me enough to keep watching the product, and the product itself became something I wasn't in to. But Samoa Joe got me to watch it again for the first time in three years, and I wasn't disappointed.
> 
> Joe vs Generic Indy Black Dude No. 16 aka ACH was really good.Really fun match with a good crowd and Joe looking the best he has since like, 2008 or something. I'm pleased to see Joe back in an environment like this despite me not watching the product. It felt nostalgic I guess, but also someone in there who emotes as well as Joe does and can put on a great match like he can deserves to be on a stage where he can actually show it. But yeah, this was fun and ACH was fine in this too. I'm not a fan of all these guys adding comedy in to their matches, especially when it's always the same. But he did good and I enjoyed some of his stuff, especially the discuss lariat in the corner that actually looked sick. Joe takes as good as he gives in this surprisingly too. I've watched bits and pieces of Joe's TNA stuff over the last few years and never did it look like he could go like this (apart from the Aries match a few years ago), so that was awesome to see and proves that it must have been 100% about the motivation. How anybody could be motivated in that company is beyond me though.
> 
> Joe vs Elgin I thought was really great and the best Elgin match I've probably ever seen (I loved the Davey match when that happened but doubt I'd like it now). Elgin is pretty useless but Joe brought the best out in him and Joe looked amazing in this. This was like watching an older Joe match. It's insane to think that's what a comoany can do to you, there were points in his TNA stuff where it looked like he couldn't even be bothered to run. This is a totally different guy. He hits all his signature stuff and it all looks awesome, him and Elgin pummel each other as you'd expect from a big man match. It's pretty back and forth but it worked. It's also not too long and doesn't go into a prolonged finishing run like I've come to expect from this company opver the years. The finish is great and Joe looks phenomenal.
> 
> Joe/Jay Briscoe wasn't very good. It just didn't click and was kind of plodding throughout. Joe didn't look as good in this one either, but Jay Briscoe isn't very good and Joe didn't seem 100% at points so it was kind of sloppy. Oh well, not everything can be good.
> 
> So basically it was awesome to see Joe motivated, in better shape and doing his thing Joe murdering people with ole kicks on the outside and his corner enziguri and suicide dive will never get old for me. I love this guy. Maybe it's because I was such a Joe mark from 04 - 07 but I loved watching these matches, with the exception of a good chunk of the Briscoe match.


----------



## Bubz

Yeah I will do. Think I read he had a match with Strong too? That sounds awesome.


----------



## Rah

Jack Evans 187 said:


> 2CW is running a pretty sweet looking dream match (if you will) this weekend:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall this ever happening.


They're also booking CJ Parker fresh from being released by WWE. Holding thumbs he faces AJ Fox.


----------



## Platt

Highspots have done another Candice & Joey special


----------



## McQueen

:lmao I would totally watch that.


----------



## Corey

Bubz said:


> Yeah I will do. Think I read he had a match with Strong too? That sounds awesome.


That was Del Rio. You should definitely check that one out though. You've seen all the Joe matches minus O'Reilly.


----------



## Paul Rudd

That Joey and Candice special looks a lot more fun than the first one.


----------



## Bubz

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That was Del Rio. You should definitely check that one out though. You've seen all the Joe matches minus O'Reilly.


Yeah that's the one. I watched the Del Rio/Lethal match and wasn't too high on it but that's because Lethal is so dull. How long has Lethal had that title? Christ, I'm sure the last time I watched ROH over a year ago he had that belt.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just read an article about Tim Donst and his battle with cancer.

http://www.newsworks.org/index.php/local/the-pulse/80661-a-love-of-pro-wrestling-greater-than-the-fear-of-cancer


----------



## sXeMope

Samoa Joe was confirmed for day two of AIWs JLIT. Also saw some rumblings that he may have signed with GFW rather than WWE. Anyone know more about this?


----------



## Cleavage

taste like white :done


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Corey

Bubz said:


> Yeah that's the one. I watched the Del Rio/Lethal match and wasn't too high on it but that's because Lethal is so dull. How long has Lethal had that title? Christ, I'm sure the last time I watched ROH over a year ago he had that belt.


Yeah I think Lethal just hit a full calendar year as TV Champion. Imo he's actually been a solid constant within the company. Strong on the mic and has a great heel character. He's pretty much ran through all the challengers though. No clue who will ever unseat him as champ.


----------



## Platt




----------



## McQueen

The end of that video. :lmao


----------



## RKing85

highspots with a $5 sale on all sorts of random dvd's.


----------



## sharkboy22

RKing85 said:


> highspots with a $5 sale on all sorts of random dvd's.


Meh, I got excited when I saw the newsletter but it's mostly the stuff they already had for $5 and some new title. Pretty cool new titles though like Evolve 17 and PWG stuff.


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE 41 results:



Spoiler: Results



Anthony Nese w/Caleb Konley, So Cal Val, Andrea and Su Yung defeated Martin Stone by submission with a half crab, thanks to a distraction by So Cal Val

Caleb Konley w/Anthony Nese, So Cal Val, Andrea and Su Yung defeated Rey Horus with a sitout DVD off the second rope

TJ Perkins defeated Biff Busick via referee stoppage

Ethan Page defeated Rich Swann with the Spinning Dwayne

Davey Richards defeated Johnny Gargano with a spinning buzzsaw kick.

2 OUT OF 3 FALLS, #1 CONTENDER’S MATCH: Roderick Strong defeated Timothy Thatcher, 2 Falls To 1
1st FALL: Strong beat Thatcher with a crucifix
2nd FALL: Thatcher beat Strong with a cross armbreaker
3rd FALL: Strong beat Thatcher with a Gibson Driver

STRONG FOR CHAMP! :mark:


----------



## TJQ

Probably going to pick up BOLA 2007 and that Rev Pro comp from that sale, maybe check out some of the ROH ones to see if anything peaks my interest.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jack Evans 187 said:


> EVOLVE 41 results:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Results
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony Nese w/Caleb Konley, So Cal Val, Andrea and Su Yung defeated Martin Stone by submission with a half crab, thanks to a distraction by So Cal Val
> 
> Caleb Konley w/Anthony Nese, So Cal Val, Andrea and Su Yung defeated Rey Horus with a sitout DVD off the second rope
> 
> TJ Perkins defeated Biff Busick via referee stoppage
> 
> Ethan Page defeated Rich Swann with the Spinning Dwayne
> 
> Davey Richards defeated Johnny Gargano with a spinning buzzsaw kick.
> 
> 2 OUT OF 3 FALLS, #1 CONTENDER’S MATCH: Roderick Strong defeated Timothy Thatcher, 2 Falls To 1
> 1st FALL: Strong beat Thatcher with a crucifix
> 2nd FALL: Thatcher beat Strong with a cross armbreaker
> 3rd FALL: Strong beat Thatcher with a Gibson Driver
> 
> STRONG FOR CHAMP! :mark:





Spoiler: EVOLVE stuff



Oh man I can't wait to watch Roddy vs. Thatcher. Roddy has been amazing for the whole 2015 so far, and everything I've seen from Thatcher has been good as well.


----------



## Rah

That Evolve card looks nuts. Thatcher/Roddy and TJP/Biff :mark:


----------



## JustJoel

Spoiler: EVOLVE Review



Attended the Evolve show in Tampa last night - was a smaller crowd than last I was there (what # was the last one in Tampa? 21? IDR) as well as some of the other Chikara stuff - still, decent w/a special appearance by Brutus "The Barber" Beefcake. Some guys from a local company started things off, and the Evolve card, at least on it's face, lacked some star power. State of wrestling, sigh. Roddy, Davey, and Gargano for the vets. Still, matches were mostly very good.

The stuff w/BAP really boils down to the accouterments: The gobs of female valets, all with probably better defined characters than either of the men. The simmer on Sue's story is super-easy heat for everyone. Andrea is playing the tough and statue-esque character so well, Beth Phoenix is her biggest fan. She interferes, cocks her head to the side in those icy looks when someone displeases her:lol Then there's So Cal Val: Sounding like Lucille Ball, and channeling the ham of the legendary Sensational Sherri, Val worked every second of every minute for both matches. Cracking me up all night w/dem ANTICS~! Matches were both good, but not great. Stone was fairly basic, Neese looks good on offense but doesn't sell really well and so I was missing something until later on in the night as far as "getting it." Conley is just there, and basically just doing his "Young Bucks" impersonation. His match w/Horus had a nifty dive spot, and a bloody lip for Re(a?)y. 

I did see Mr. Stone later in the night (show is in a bar in the "bar" district of Tampa) and he was limping a good bit. Work or shoot, I thought much more fondly of his performance b/c everything he did was surely "solid" enough from an execution stand-point. It was just that nothing really "wowed" me in the moment. Whereas seeing him after hammered home the idea that his was a "credible" performance, and I can dig it.

Page and Rich Swan was my least favorite. Why does everybody have to do the Lethal Injection? It's one of those things, like the GTS before - let the guy who innovated it have his time w/it before you start taking his finish (especially when you're not using it as a finish). You can say "JJ, what's the big deal? It's an Afterburner into a Cutter - not like a whole new move." Oh yeah? Who did it before Jay Lethal? Nobody. And a DDT is just a front face lock until you fall down. Let the guy who innovated it have his moment in the sun w/it before you start doing other people's finish as a false one. 

Gargano/Davey was good - lots of callbacks, and a fun match overall. Lots of SPITTING~! Love Gargano's Lawn Dart, and the structure to his matches. Always seems to get the best out of his opponents and Davey is very adept at understanding how to be a heel on the indies, while still retaining his own identity. I think they were on the mat, and Davey noticed Gargano's taped knee concealed underneath his kneepad. He points it out, and a couple fans try to be cheeky. Davey tells them off in traditional Richards fashion, points to the tape, and starts burying Gargano's knee. ***1/2

TJP/Biff was mostly solid. Perkins can get me a bit with the choreography, but he definitely had the "flash" that the audience was looking for. Biff is is one of my more favorite "new" guys. He just plays his part so well, and is still getting better. There's a Snapmare party at one point of the match that was odd, especially given the finish. TJP was trying all night for the Cross Arm Breaker, and on the third or fourth attempt, started just raining kicks down on Busick's face until the ref stopped the fight, MMA style. Why do the comedy Mares if you're gonna finish so strong? 

Main Event was really good. Strong was on point and not taking shit from fans before the ring. Had a good time w/that. Felt like a main, and after a quick chain start, they start to move - and I must say, my boy Roddy didn't have much for Mr. Thatcher shooting-wise:lmao Strong didn't seem happy with that though, and was running some stiff strikes. Thatch takes to Roddy's arm, and then to his hand for a nice workover. Near the end, Strong feints a chop and Thatch goes to block again, and Roddy forehead chops the bastard! Haven't seen that in years, and like Strong's current run. Thatch is impressive as well - I get the impression he has an amateur background, as he never looked out of sorts on the mat. Good presence, and throws a very unique European Uppercut. Thought it was worked very well, and maybe only wanted it to go a little further. ***3/4 and MOTN. 

Always fun to see the show, and hope to go back next time as well


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE 42 Results:



Spoiler: Results



SHINE CHAMPIONSHIP: Santana Garrett (c) defeated Andrea w/So Cal Val and Su Yung after failed interference by Su Yung, who Andrea laid out after the match on Val’s orders


Ethan Page defeated Martin Stone with a Rock Bottom/Spinning Dwayne


Rey Horus defeated Andrew Everett with a top rope hurricanrana


Timothy Thatcher defeated TJ Perkins by submission with a cross armbreaker


Biff Busick defeated Roderick Strong via referee stoppage in a choke sleeper


Davey Richards defeated Trevor Lee with a spinning buzzsaw kick


OPEN THE UNITED GATE TITLES, STREET FIGHT: Johnny Gargano and Rich Swann defeated The Premier Athlete Brand (Caleb Konley and Anthony Nese) (c) w/So Cal Val and Andrea to win the titles, with Swann pinning Nese after a powerbomb onto a ladder by Gargano and a frog splash by Swann; Su Yung ran out during the closing moments and sprayed mist in Val’s eyes before brawling to the back with Andrea


Looks like quite the intriguing show to watch just to see how some of those pairings turned out.


On news that I won't spoiler tag because no one cares, Rich Swann beat Roderick Strong to win the FIP Title today before this show. With a rollup. Not cool.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Corey

That 2CW tag match I posted got canned because the Young Bucks didn't make the show due to a flight cancellation, but Strong & Davey ended up working against Team Tremendous. Still sounds like a neat little match. They brought in 2 Cold Scorpio as a surprise too and he worked Cheech & CJ Parker in a 3-way (random I know).

Does anyone have any insight on DreamWave? I've never seen anything from them but their latest show just hit Smartmark download and it looks intriguing with a lot of big names:

1. The Hooligans vs. Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. Seduce & Destroy (Buck Nasty & Mallaki Matthews) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
2. G.W. Beck vs. Mike Hartenbower
3. Colt Cabana & Dick Justice vs. Helter Skelter (Alex Castle & Markus Crane)
4. Chris Castro vs. Tommaso Ciampa
5. Aaron Xavier vs. Eddie Kingston
6. DreamWave Tag Team Championship/TLC match: AC/DC(c) vs. Zero Gravity
7. AR Fox vs. Marshe Rockett
8. Arya Daivari vs. Samoa Joe
9. Donovan Danhausen vs. Johnny Gargano
10. DreamWave Championship: Christian Rose vs. Matt Cage(c) vs. Nic Brubaker


----------



## Platt

SMV have just released a new Nick Gage shoot, might have to grab that in the next sale.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sXeMope

Fully expected a new Nick Gage shoot but I'm surprised that it's being released this soon, but where there's money to be made someone will try to make it. I feel like RF and Highspots will try to get him in front of a camera soon as well. I'm interested to hear what he has to say though. I hope he can keep the new mindset he seems to have developed while he was away. It's clear that he loves wrestling and I hope a return to wrestling doesn't also lead to a return to self-destructive habits/lifestyle.


----------



## Concrete

CAN CONFIRM, the Scorpio vs. Cheech vs. CJP match was pretty sweet.


----------



## FITZ

Beyond Americanrana 2013 


_Elimination Match:_
*Latin Dragon vs. David Star vs. Shane Strickland vs. Sozio* 

Really fun stuff to start the show. Sozio was actually really funny at the start because he went over the top with his mafia hand gestures and just pissed everyone in the match off. Other than that this was a showcase for everyone and I thought they all looked pretty good. Latin Dragon even looked good here and I’ve seen him before and was never all that impressed. Lots of spots and a fast pace. They used the 2 in 2 out strategy until there were some eliminations which I’m not a huge fan of. Fun match, the crowd liked it, and they all got to show off in front of a new crowd. 
****


*Drew Gulak vs. Chris Dickinson *

Felt more like a main event then an opening match (the previous match was on the pre-show). I’ve seen these two wrestle before and they mesh well together. Dickinson goes with the stiff strikes and painful looking suplexes and that kind of stuff and it works well with Gulak who tries to keep things on the mat. But each guy is good at doing what the other specializes in as well. That’s what you got here with Gulak trying to outwrestle Dickinson while Dickinson tries to brutalize Gulak. They had plenty of time and the pacing was just right. You get some nice mat wrestling before the intensity really picks up. There was some fighting spirit stuff that I thought was kind of unnecessary but otherwise a really good match.
****½* 


*Team Tremendous vs. EYFBO vs. M1nute Men vs. Da Hoodz* 

The match was a total trainwreck with bodies going all over the place. There was some comedy stuff early on with Team Tremendous and then everything totally broke down. I hadn’t seen any team other than Team Tremendous and I thought they were all solid. I mean all I could take out of this match is that they can all do cool moves but I didn’t think any of them sucked. Pacing was fun and I was impressed by a lot of the crazy moves. I know some people won’t love matches like this but I can really enjoy them as long as the whole card isn’t like this. 
***** 


*Tabarnak de Team vs. Aaron Epic and Dave Cole*

I liked this a lot. Tabarnak de Team is two obnoxious French Canadians and they were going against former rivals in Cole and Epic. Instead of the generic “USA!” chants the fans sang the Star Bangled Banner and other patriotic songs. One of the Tabarnak guys is awesome because he set Epic up for a suplex and held him for a while and timed the drop perfectly with the end of the National Anthem at one point. Fans started singing “Real American” and the same guy hit a big boot and a leg drop. They were fun heels that did some cool stuff and the fans went with it. Cole and Epic played solid faces and they built up Cole getting into the match well. Some good double team stuff leading up the conclusion made for a nice match. Honestly my biggest problem with the match is that 3 of the 4 guys were bald and wore black tights. I had a hard time telling them all apart as I’m not very familiar with anyone of the guys in the match. I got better at is the match wore on at least. Tabarnak de Team seems like guys I would be happy to see wrestle some more. 
***¾ *


*Colt Cabana vs. Jaka* 

One of the few times I didn’t find Cabana’s comedy very funny, just gross. Jaka doesn’t wear boots and his feet are dirty and it was a whole thing. I just thought it was gross. Jaka was pretty unimpressive as he’s plays the “savage from the jungle” but some of his strikes were bad. When they got towards the end and stopped with the comedy I thought they did well for the little bit of time they wrestled that way. Cabana and Jaka both showed a good amount of athleticism and had a good encounter. A rare instance where I wished they had been more serious.
**¼ * 


*Kevin Steen vs. MASADA *

Not as great as it could have been but in a midcard position I thought it was pretty good. They do some chain wrestling to start things off before doing some brawling outside. Fighting outside the ring has a lot of potential in Beyond but this was pretty standard, again it was good but I was expecting something closer to a war while they just had a fight. From there Steen works the leg of Masada who sells his leg perfectly (probably helped by the fact that he was actually injured). You get the skewers from Masada but he can’t overcome the leg injury. Great selling and I liked Steen’s trash talking. I can only imagine what these two could do with a serious feud.
*****


*Johnny Gargano vs. JT Dunn*

Really great match and I was impressed with Dunn in a singles match. Gargano played the heelish veteran against Dunn’s underdog babyface. Gargano acted like an ass from time to time but it was mostly the way he seemed to have every counter ready for whatever Dunn tried. It made for a great dynamic with Dunn doing his best to hang with someone that had a lot more experience than him. Dunn gave him a run for his money but it ended up not being enough. Dunn was impressive and I would love to see more singles matches out of him. 
****½ *


*AR Fox vs. Anthony Stone* 

Putting your opponent in the Tree of Woe and then delivering the Bronco Buster is either the worst or best move ever. The “that was awkward chant” it got was hilarious. Match itself wasn’t too amazing. Stone tried to beat Fox at his own game and despite not being nearly as good as Fox in doing flips and shit the commentator acted as if he was holding his own. Pace was quick but I wasn’t interested in the match as Stone was underwhelming and Fox being a heel doesn’t do much for me. I won’t lie, I slept through about half of the match. 
***


*Eddie Edwards vs. Biff Busick *

Pretty awesome stuff. Edwards and Busick seemed really similar to each other. Edwards controlled a good chunk of the match but while working from underneath it was awesome to see Busick throw these bombs at Eddie from time to time. You had a similar story to the other matches with the local guy trying to beat the bigger indy name. Really hard hitting match with an intense pace set. The more I see of Busick the more I like him. I know Eddie can be a little bland here but character wise he was fine here since he was pretty much playing the role of a mercenary that was in to take on a local fan favorite. 
****¾ *​

Fun show from top to bottom. There were a few misses for me but most of the matches on the card were really entertaining and there is a little bit of everything here.


----------



## smitlick

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That 2CW tag match I posted got canned because the Young Bucks didn't make the show due to a flight cancellation, but Strong & Davey ended up working against Team Tremendous. Still sounds like a neat little match. They brought in 2 Cold Scorpio as a surprise too and he worked Cheech & CJ Parker in a 3-way (random I know).
> 
> Does anyone have any insight on DreamWave? I've never seen anything from them but their latest show just hit Smartmark download and it looks intriguing with a lot of big names:
> 
> 1. The Hooligans vs. Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs. Seduce & Destroy (Buck Nasty & Mallaki Matthews) vs. The World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan)
> 2. G.W. Beck vs. Mike Hartenbower
> 3. Colt Cabana & Dick Justice vs. Helter Skelter (Alex Castle & Markus Crane)
> 4. Chris Castro vs. Tommaso Ciampa
> 5. Aaron Xavier vs. Eddie Kingston
> 6. DreamWave Tag Team Championship/TLC match: AC/DC(c) vs. Zero Gravity
> 7. AR Fox vs. Marshe Rockett
> 8. Arya Daivari vs. Samoa Joe
> 9. Donovan Danhausen vs. Johnny Gargano
> 10. DreamWave Championship: Christian Rose vs. Matt Cage(c) vs. Nic Brubaker


I always enjoy DW whenever I get to watch it. There's some under the radar talent like Brubaker and Daivari that are pretty solid.


----------



## Platt

SMV have announced their monthly sale for Friday 

Interesting looking shoot coming from Highspots


----------



## sXeMope

Could be a neat little project but I can't say the trailer makes me want to buy it. Didn't really say anything that we didn't already know. Sometimes I wish they (RF and SMV as well, not just Highspots) would produce more film-like DVDs, similar to the Dynamite Kid project. I think a project like that could be great in that format. It would interest me a lot more than 5 guys on a couch in some guys living room, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## sharkboy22

I think that's just you lol. I don't mind these type of interviews, it's pretty laid back and that's what I like about it. Doesn't take it self too seriously. 

Not sure if to pre-order or quite frankly wait till it's up for free download. I think $20.00 is way too much. I'm not one to buy shoots because there's simply no replay value. What am i gonna do with a 4+ hour shoot? Go back to watch at the 3 hour and 23 minute mark when some guy goes off on another? If this was $10, I'd be down but I just can't see myself buying shoots unless they come with bonus matches I've never seen before.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah I'm really not into buying shoots. Especially when there are so many different podcasts out there where they are just as good as shoots.


----------



## sXeMope

Shoots can be cool to watch years later if you're talking about guys on an indy level. I watched Drake Younger's first SMV shoot a couple of nights ago and it was kind of cool seeing him that young and talking about how one day he hopes he can be good enough to wrestle for PWG or ROH. But overall yeah I agree, shoots alone are a pretty dumb thing to buy in retrospect. I have about 20-30 that I'm currently in the process of duplicating and trying to unload. They're taking up a big portion of my DVD shelf and I figure I could (hopefully) get about $10 per shoot if I'm lucky.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

EVOLVE 41 was fun. 42 was very good. 4 snowflakes for Timothy Thatcher/TJ Perkins and Biff Busick/Roderick Strong.


----------



## Corey

First details for next month's EVOLVE shows (43 and 44 in New York):



> April 23rd: IT'S OFFICIAL!!! EVOLVE & DGUSA Champion Drew Galloway will defend the EVOLVE Title vs. Roderick Strong at EVOLVE 44 on May 31st in Long Island. This is the hottest feud in WWN and, for the first time, these two enemies will collide for the EVOLVE Title! We'll have much more on this in the upcoming weeks.
> 
> April 23rd: Tickets are now on sale in the DGUSA.tv Shop for EVOLVE 43 in Queens and EVOLVE 44 in Long Island. First rows are selling quickly and only $40, which includes a $10 merch credit that can be used that night! Here is the building info:
> 
> EVOLVE 43
> Saturday, May 30th
> Belltime: 6pm
> La Boom
> 56-15 Northern Blvd.
> Woodside, Queens, NY
> 
> EVOLVE 44
> Sunday, May 31st
> Belltime: 7pm
> Center Island Sports
> 101 Union Ave.
> Ronkonkoma, Long Island, NY
> 
> April 23rd: The first talent roster has been released for EVOLVE 43 and EVOLVE 44 including the EVOLVE debut of Mike Bailey and the EVOLVE NYC debuts of Trevor Lee and Rey Horus. Here is the current announced roster:
> 
> -EVOLVE & DGUSA Champion Drew Galloway
> -Ronin of Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann
> -The Premier Athlete Brand of Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley
> -Biff Busick
> -Drew Gulak
> -Trevor Lee
> -Rey Horus
> -"Speedball" Mike Bailey makes his EVOLVE debut!
> -Roderick Strong (EVOLVE 44 only)
> -Chris Hero (EVOLVE 43 only)
> -Plus others to be announced!!!
> 
> April 23rd: We regret to report that Timothy Thatcher suffered an ear injury last Saturday and will be out of action for the foreseeable future. His status for May is up in the air now.


Will be off work that weekend so I'll likely end up ordering at least one (probably both) shows if they do the $9.99 early price again. Real hyped for Roddy vs. Galloway IV. They've had a great wrestling match, a wild brawl, and a Steel Cage match thus far. This should be the true blowoff with a huge stipulation. Dog Collar match? 30 minute Ironman (not sure I want 60)? Who knows.

Mike Bailey making his debut should be cool. He was entertaining as fuck to watch in PWG. They should run him against Trevor Lee. A Tag Title match between Ronin and Busick/Gulak would be pretty neat. Thatcher being presumably off the cards should open up an opportunity for someone else to shine.


----------



## smitlick

Made a decent Highspots Order.. A little expensive atm due to Poor exchange rate. Turned out to be about $29 a DVD 

Shimmer Vol 60
Shimmer Vol 61
NEW Under The Stars 3
PWG BOLA 2014 Night 1
PWG BOLA 2014 Night 2
PWG BOLA 2014 Night 3
Kevin Steen Show w/Young Bucks Vol 2
Best Friends w/Brian Myers
Cliff Compton Wake Up Time To Die w/Sex Ferguson
OMEGA Loco in Joco 2


----------



## Corey

$29 a DVD!? Holy hell... I hope you feel like you somehow get your money's worth when you watch them all.


----------



## smitlick

That's $29 AUD. Was only $22 US per DVD with shipping.


----------



## sXeMope

Exchange rates are the worst. The Canadian dollar is currently worth .82 of a USD, which I assume means that I'm paying an extra 18 cents per dollar I spent. Either way, I checked my SMV cart total on a currency converter and I have to pay another $35 CDN to equal the USD amount. 

Doubtful here but has anyone ever checked out Superkick'd? I saw that SMV started carrying them and looking at the Grado Does Canada card it looks pretty good based on the names I know.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Conquest Tour - Milwaukee, Wi
(March 13, 2015)*

Roderick Strong vs Ariya Daivari **1/4

Will Ferrara vs Silas Young **

Mark Briscoe vs Beer City Bruiser 3/4*

RPG Vice (Rocky Romero & Barretta) vs The Decade (Jimmy Jacobs & BJ Whitmer) ***

Cheeseburger vs Matt Taven *1/2

Michael Elgin vs Josh Alexander ***

Samoa Joe vs ACH ***1/4

reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs Jay Briscoe & Jay Lethal *3/4

Overall Rating: 5.25

*
ROH Conquest Tour - Chicago Ridge
(March 14, 2015)*

J. Diesel vs Will Ferrara *1/2

Jimmy Jacobs vs ACH **1/2

Proving Ground Match
Silas Young vs Matt Taven vs Roderick Strong vs Mark Briscoe **3/4

*ROH World TV Championship - Street Fight*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Cliff Compton **

Cheeseburger vs Beer City Bruiser *

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs Silas Young **1/4

Proving Ground Instant Reward Match
reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs RPG Vice (Rocky Romero & Barretta) **3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs RPG Vice (Rocky Romero & Barretta) **

Michael Elgin vs Samoa Joe ***1/2

Overall Rating: 4.25


*EVOLVE 41
(April 17, 2015)*

Anthony Nese vs Martin Stone **1/4

Caleb Konley vs Rey Horus **1/4

TJ Perkins vs Biff Busick **3/4

Ethan Page vs Rich Swann **

Davey Richards vs Johnny Gargano ***

2 Out of 3 Falls Match - EVOLVE Title #1 Contendership
Roderick Strong vs Timothy Thatcher **1/2

Overall Rating: 4.25


----------



## Platt




----------



## NastyYaffa

Platt said:


>


I love the PWG episodes. :mark:


----------



## Corey

http://www.highspots.com/p/wc2015-super.html

Look at Daniels & Kazarian. :lol Show looks like a lot of fun. Would totally buy the download if it was available.


----------



## sXeMope

That's a Highspots release right? It should be available for download soon. Don't they do some kind of thing where they sometimes delay digital releases because that's supposed to somehow curb piracy? It does look like a fun card though.


Placed an order for the SMV sale.

2015-02-28 - IWA Deep South Carnage Cup 10 Night 1
2015-03-01 - IWA Deep South Carnage Cup 10 Night 2
2008-11-29 - IWA East Coast Masters Of Pain Invitational 2008
2015-03-10 - AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 10
2015-03-24 - IWA Mid South March Massacre
2014-08-09 - IWA Mid South Kings Of The Crimson Mask 2014
2014-07-25 - IWA Mid South Feeling Extremely Froggy
2006-10-15 - CZW FEAR
2010-09-11 - IWA Mid South Kings Of The Crimson Mask
2001-09-22 - CZW They Said It Couldn't Be Done...Again
2001-07-14 - CZW H8 Club: Dead?
2001-04-14 - CZW Un F'n Believable
2015-02-21 - Superkick'd Grado Does Canada
2015-03-21 - AAW Epic - 11th Anniversary
Interview Series: Nick Gage
2015-04-16 - SLA Gateway To Anarchy Night 1
2015-04-17 - SLA Gateway To Anarchy Night 2

Disgusted with myself for paying for Carnage Cup but morbid curiosity makes me want to see it any nobody uploaded it online. Looking forward to checking out SLA and Superkick'd for the first time.


----------



## Platt

Used the SMV sale to catch up on AIW & WSU plus buy some of the Beyond I've had sat on my wishlist for a while. I was going to grab the new AAW but I wat to wait for the Blu-Ray since I have the other 2 2015 shows on BD so that will wait till next months sale.

Beyond Wrestling Point Of No Return
Beyond Wrestling Feeding Frenzy
Beyond Wrestling Critical Acclaim
Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
Beyond Wrestling Americanrana '14
Beyond Wrestling Battle Of New England
Interview Series Nick Gage
Hardcore Legacy The Madhouse Of Extreme
AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 10
WSU Anniversary 2015


----------



## Certified G

It's been months since I posted a DVD review here, and since I just got done watching an old IWA show I figured I'd post my review here.



IWA Mid South - Winter Wars 2010

*Some quick notes; * The venue looked terrible, almost like a tiny high school gym with a podium next to the ring. The show had no commentary and was filmed with a hard camera and 1 handheld camera. There were about 50 people in the crowd which, looking at the card, isn't really surprising.

Before the show starts there's a backstage promo with the IWA GM or whatever he was. He apparently also doubled as a camereman because I saw him with the handheld cam around ringside. He runs through the line up and tells us what to expect from this show along with giving some background info on a match or two.

*Jimmy Jacobs promo*
The show opens with Jimmy Jacob coming out to cut a promo. Pretty standard heel rant, but a solid promo. He talks about taking Tyler Black to a whole new level, places he'd never seen, and he knows the real Tyler. After smashing his head through a wall at an earlier show he's now going one step further, and we'll find out what that is tonight. Good stuff.

*Blake Steel with Matt Cage vs Dan The Man*
I don't think words can describe how much I was dreading watching this match as soon as Dan The Man made his entrance. A Ninja Turtle mask, a cape, a shirt which barely reached his nipples and red thights--all while looking like he hasn't spend a minute in the gym. The only redeeming quality this match had was that it was about 3 minutes. I had never seen either man before this match and I don't ever want to watch a match involving these two ever again. 
*DUD*

*Matt Cage vs Neil Diamond Cutter*
Finish killed what already was a bad match. I think this had a 20 minute time limit.. thank God they only went about 7. 
*DUD*

*Marcus Crane vs Shane Hollister*
I like IWA MS and they can book some excellent talents for their upper midcard and main event matches. With undercard matches though, they book some absolute bottom of the barrel talent like Dan The Man and this Marcus Crane guy. Crane worked a lame Joker rip-off gimmick, and a bad one at that.
Anyway, some guy no showed, so instead of getting a Light Heavyweight title match we're getting a #1 contender match. (Shane Hollister was the #1 contender and he put up his right for a title match). Shortly into this match it became apparant that Shane Hollister was the first actual wrestler booked on this show. Pretty bad match, but certainly better than the first two matches. 
***

*Necro Butcher vs Eugene*
This match was bad.. so bad. Every move they did looked like they were holding back on. Necro just isn't a very good wrestler to begin with, and Eugene was shockingly bad, as if he wasn't even trying. Total mismatch. 
*1/2** (yes, half a star, even a full star would be rating this match too high)

*The Hooligans vs The Submission Squad vs Ryan Phoenix & Bucky Collins*
Decent match, post-match beatdown was awful though. 
**3/4*

*Dixieland Destroyer vs Ian Rotten* (Stretcher match)
Okay, Ian Rotten can't wrestle for shit, but goddamn this Dixieland Destroyer might be the worst wrestler I've ever seen. Horrible match. Absolutely horrible. Destroyer didn't seem to move for minutes on end while he was in an armbar, and looked to be falling asleep while performing a bearhug. No redeeming qualities in this match whatsoever. I don't think words can do justice just how bad this match was. Avoid this match like the plague.
*DUD* (minus all the stars in the universe sounds about right too)

After the match Dixieland Destroyer attacked Ian, and during this attack the bell was being rung for 40 fucking seconds straight. My ears are still ringing. They were teasing a chain match of some sort for the future.. Oh boy..

*Mike Sydal vs Jeremy Wyatt*
There really wasn't much to this match, just another ok match. Mike Sydal tried his best to get this shitty crowd involved in his match, but 4 atrocious matches before this one killed any excitement in the crowd. 
**1/2*

*Mark Sterling vs Bill The Butcher*
Bill the Butcher is about what you'd expect from someone with a name like that. He tried his best Bruiser Brody imitation but this too was terrible. Mark Sterling wasn't much better.. waste of time match. 
***

*Jimmy Jacobs vs Tyler Black*
The end ruined what was a really good match. They both looked great here and they did a good job of getting this dead crowd into their match. Unfortunately the match ended in such a lame way (with a poor brawl involving the locker room afterwards) that I can't rate this any higher, which is a shame. 
***1/2*

*Overall thoughts:* Avoid this show. Definitely don't buy it, in fact, it's not even worth pirating. The main event was the only match I would consider good (up until the finish), and they were even able to ruin that match.. Not to mention Jimmy Jacobs/Tyler Black have had much better matches in several other promotions. One of the worst IWA Mid South show I've ever seen.


----------



## RKing85

heard mixed reviews for the main event of the Wrestlecon show. Some said it was good, some said it absolutely killed the card.

Put in a highspots order. Got all 4 Candice and Joey dvd's (the 3 pack special from last month and then their wrestlecon adventures), couple old PWG's and couple Shine's from the $5 sale.


----------



## TJQ

Ended up putting in an order for the highspots sale.

PWG BOLA 2007 Nights 1,2 & 3.
PWG Cyanide: A Loving Tribute to Poison
Revolution Pro: Above and Beyond


----------



## sXeMope

I haven't seen much of it but 2010 IWA Mid-South was really horrible. Wasn't that around the time when three fans bought the company from him and ran it for a while or was that 2011?




Platt said:


> Used the SMV sale to catch up on AIW & WSU plus buy some of the Beyond I've had sat on my wishlist for a while. I was going to grab the new AAW but I wat to wait for the Blu-Ray since I have the other 2 2015 shows on BD so that will wait till next months sale.
> 
> Beyond Wrestling Point Of No Return
> Beyond Wrestling Feeding Frenzy
> Beyond Wrestling Critical Acclaim
> Beyond Wrestling Uncomfortable
> Beyond Wrestling Americanrana '14
> Beyond Wrestling Battle Of New England
> Interview Series Nick Gage
> Hardcore Legacy The Madhouse Of Extreme
> AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 10
> WSU Anniversary 2015


I bet those new AAW shows look gorgeous in HD. I'm tight on space so I'm buying mostly mp4 and even in SD it looks great. 

--- 

Ron Mathis and Rickey Shane Page have been announced for Tournament Of Death. Not big on Mathis but I'm really glad to hear RSP is getting a big opportunity. I hope he's given a chance to shine.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Jack Evans 187 said:


> http://www.highspots.com/p/wc2015-super.html
> 
> Look at Daniels & Kazarian. :lol Show looks like a lot of fun. Would totally buy the download if it was available.


I don't want to ruin the show to you, but Bryan Alvarez said the main event was shit, I think they look drunk.


----------



## Concrete

Here's the card for the 2CW show on May 15th

For the 2CW Heavyweight Championship:
Capt Nick Ando, 2CW Champion VS. "Supercop" Dick Justice, Challenger

TAG TEAM ATTRACTION:
X-PAC & "Hybrid" Sean Carr VS. "Slyck" Wagner Brown & Cheech

SINGLES MATCH:
Chris Hero VS. Biff Busick

SINGLES MATCH:
Colin Delaney VS. JT Dunn

SINGLES MATCH:
Rich Swann VS. TBA

SINGLES MATCH:
"Chainsaw" Joe Gacy VS. Kevin "The Man" Graham

SINGLES MATCH:
"Juggernaut" Jason Axe VS. Matt Tremont

SINGLES MATCH:
Ted Goodz VS. Isys Ephex

I am PRETTY excited about this whole thang.


----------



## Corey

Meh, needs more 2 Cold Scorpio. 

The main event to the Wrestlecon show doesn't interest me in the slightest so I'm not worried about whether that was good or not. Rest of the card is what looks fun. Morrison vs. ACH and those multi-man tags.


----------



## Concrete

EVERYTHING needs more 2 Cold Scorpio. #BelieveThat


----------



## RKing85

maybe, MAYBE I would have been interested in that main event 12-14 years ago. And even then, unlikely.


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> That's a Highspots release right? It should be available for download soon. Don't they do some kind of thing where they sometimes delay digital releases because that's supposed to somehow curb piracy? It does look like a fun card though.
> 
> 
> Placed an order for the SMV sale.
> 
> 2015-02-28 - IWA Deep South Carnage Cup 10 Night 1
> 2015-03-01 - IWA Deep South Carnage Cup 10 Night 2
> 2008-11-29 - IWA East Coast Masters Of Pain Invitational 2008
> 2015-03-10 - AIW Gauntlet For The Gold 10
> 2015-03-24 - IWA Mid South March Massacre
> 2014-08-09 - IWA Mid South Kings Of The Crimson Mask 2014
> 2014-07-25 - IWA Mid South Feeling Extremely Froggy
> 2006-10-15 - CZW FEAR
> 2010-09-11 - IWA Mid South Kings Of The Crimson Mask
> 2001-09-22 - CZW They Said It Couldn't Be Done...Again
> 2001-07-14 - CZW H8 Club: Dead?
> 2001-04-14 - CZW Un F'n Believable
> 2015-02-21 - Superkick'd Grado Does Canada
> 2015-03-21 - AAW Epic - 11th Anniversary
> Interview Series: Nick Gage
> 2015-04-16 - SLA Gateway To Anarchy Night 1
> 2015-04-17 - SLA Gateway To Anarchy Night 2
> 
> Disgusted with myself for paying for Carnage Cup but morbid curiosity makes me want to see it any nobody uploaded it online. Looking forward to checking out SLA and Superkick'd for the first time.


SLA isn't bad but they can have some pretty bad shows production wise. Like no lighting at all etc


----------



## Platt

sXeMope said:


> I haven't seen much of it but 2010 IWA Mid-South was really horrible. Wasn't that around the time when three fans bought the company from him and ran it for a while or was that 2011?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet those new AAW shows look gorgeous in HD. I'm tight on space so I'm buying mostly mp4 and even in SD it looks great.
> 
> ---
> 
> Ron Mathis and Rickey Shane Page have been announced for Tournament Of Death. Not big on Mathis but I'm really glad to hear RSP is getting a big opportunity. I hope he's given a chance to shine.


Watched Chaos Theory last night and the production is top notch really looks good in HD.


----------



## sXeMope

smitlick said:


> SLA isn't bad but they can have some pretty bad shows production wise. Like no lighting at all etc


I've never seen any SLA before. I bought a show with Sami Callihan on it from a trader but don't recall ever watching it. Decided to get these shows because SMV taped/edited it and it looked like a pretty good show from the production side.

---

Watched most of the Nick Gage interview last night. Pretty boring interview because Nick wasn't that talkative. Reminded me a lot of the Dynamite Kid interview segments on the Highspots documentary. A lot of yes/no answers and he didn't really elaborate on a whole lot. They went over his whole career and I fell asleep as he was talking about the arrest.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Supercard of Honor IX
(March 27, 2015)*

Mark Briscoe vs ACH **1/4

Frankie Kazarian vs Michael Elgin **1/4

Six Man Mayhem Match
Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander vs Moose vs Caprice Coleman vs Matt Sydal vs Andrew Everett ***

No Disqualification Match
Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer **1/2

Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong **3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs The Kingdom (Michael Bennett & Matt Taven) **

*ROH World TV Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Jushin Thunder Liger **1/2

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs Samoa Joe ***1/4

Overall Rating: 5.0


----------



## Obfuscation

sXeMope said:


> Ron Mathis and Rickey Shane Page have been announced for Tournament Of Death. Not big on Mathis but I'm really glad to hear RSP is getting a big opportunity. I hope he's given a chance to shine.


Rickey Shane Page :mark:

Great news. Need to catch up w/CZW as I've only seen the first show of the year, but now I've got some serious stake in TOD (more than usual, as I often anticipate it each year) w/him in the mix. Fine w/Mathis in the mix too. He's better in a brawl/deathmatch environment.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Obfuscation

I may have to learn my limit w/modern day ROH. PPVs and "bigger" shows like Supercard of Honor will be watched. But the "DVD/house shows" are ones I need to not bother w/. Dreadful & an extreme waste of my time. It'll be best to prune anything I really am curious to see from this point on. At least I'm well informed again after stopping last year.


----------



## Corey

Hayley Seydoux said:


> I may have to learn my limit w/modern day ROH. PPVs and "bigger" shows like Supercard of Honor will be watched. But the "DVD/house shows" are ones I need to not bother w/. Dreadful & an extreme waste of my time. It'll be best to prune anything I really am curious to see from this point on. At least I'm well informed again after stopping last year.


Yeah you really have to pick and choose matches when it comes to their house shows. They've had some 'meh' ones this year (Dearborn & Milwaukee) but I thought Dayton and Atlanta were good overall. Chicago had some solid stuff too, but not on the par of what old ROH Chicago shows used to be. Which ones did you check out?


----------



## Obfuscation

Milwaukee & Chicago. Following the product immediately after 12th Anniversary show.


----------



## Corey

Ah, yeah you saw the mediocre shows. That Lethal/Compton match was so random. Atlanta probably had the best card overall as a house show this year. It was a week before the Anniversary Show. Good matches in Moose/ACH, Roddy/O'Reilly, & Styles/Fish.

What did you think of Joe/Elgin?


----------



## smitlick

Made a decent sized Smart Mark order to catch up a little. Will completely catch me up on AIW minus the shows I've decided to skip.

St Louis Anarchy
- Gateway To Anarchy 2014 Nights 1 & 2

AIW
- Hell On Earth X
- Charge It To The Underhills
- Gauntlet For The Gold 10
- Absolution 9
- Failure By Design
- Aint Nothin But A G Thang
- JLIT 2014 Nights 1 & 2

wXw
- 16 Carat Gold 2014 Nights 1, 2 & 3 plus Bonus Material


----------



## sXeMope

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Rickey Shane Page :mark:
> 
> Great news. Need to catch up w/CZW as I've only seen the first show of the year, but now I've got some serious stake in TOD (more than usual, as I often anticipate it each year) w/him in the mix. Fine w/Mathis in the mix too. He's better in a brawl/deathmatch environment.


I'm really looking forward to TOD this year as well. RSP, Conor Claxton, Ron Mathis and Josh Crane are fresh names and it's great to see something other than the usual lineup of guys they've been using for what seems like forever. There are still two guys left to announce but I hope DJ gives these new guys a chance to showcase themselves. This is a big chance for all of them. Crane made it to the finals of KOTDM last year but that tournament was more memorable for the alleged Mathis pay issues afterward than the show itself.


----------



## Obfuscation

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Ah, yeah you saw the mediocre shows. That Lethal/Compton match was so random. Atlanta probably had the best card overall as a house show this year. It was a week before the Anniversary Show. Good matches in Moose/ACH, Roddy/O'Reilly, & Styles/Fish.
> 
> What did you think of Joe/Elgin?


Lethal vs Compton was so, so bad. On top of being wildly random.

Roderick vs O'Reilly & Styles vs Fish sound like something I'm wanting to check out. Need to see some of the Alberto El Patron matches earlier in the year too.

I liked Joe vs Elgin. Was entertained the entire way, Joe looked really good & Elgin only had a few of his usual crummy things come through. None of which was really a deal-breaker, just some of his offense being bleh. So I was super pleased Joe managed to tone the guy down and it proved to be a case of showing some solid chemistry. Joe is a magician for making this work. Easily the MOTN. It was why I originally intended to watch the show, so at least I had that. Best match of the whole weekend in fact. Only one I'd dub "fun/good".



sXeMope said:


> I'm really looking forward to TOD this year as well. RSP, Conor Claxton, Ron Mathis and Josh Crane are fresh names and it's great to see something other than the usual lineup of guys they've been using for what seems like forever. There are still two guys left to announce but I hope DJ gives these new guys a chance to showcase themselves. This is a big chance for all of them. Crane made it to the finals of KOTDM last year but that tournament was more memorable for the alleged Mathis pay issues afterward than the show itself.


Somewhere along the line they (or rather DJ) had to know he was gonna need new blood for the deathmatch scene in the company. Right now looks about right. Getting some fresh faces on the scene to stick around post-TOD is what I'm hoping can be done here.


----------



## Lazyking

Platt said:


> SMV have announced their monthly sale for Friday
> 
> Interesting looking shoot coming from Highspots


Titus slander not cool man. He's not the greatest worker but wildly entertaining on the mic.


----------



## sXeMope

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Somewhere along the line they (or rather DJ) had to know he was gonna need new blood for the deathmatch scene in the company. Right now looks about right. Getting some fresh faces on the scene to stick around post-TOD is what I'm hoping can be done here.


I hope RSP sticks around. Crane I could take or leave. He still has a ways to go in terms of ring work and could benefit from hitting the gym. Mathis seems to be the Undertaker of CZW haha. Other than TOD and their yearly Ohio show he doesn't work there, despite "winning a spot" at a show last year. 

Question about Silver Ant. I'll spoiler it for those still into the Chikara-verse because it concerns his identity. 


Spoiler: Silver Ant



People have long said he's either Hydra, Dieter, or Leslie Butterscotch (Who are also rumored to be one in the same but we could go all day on stuff like this). Has Tracy Williams ever come up in discussion? I'm watching the most recent AIW show and they move similar to me. Cagematch.net says they're from the same place and they were both on the WWN China tour, and Williams seems like an odd name for a tour like that. Did I possibly see something that others overlooked or is it something that I'm late on?

Edit:Googled after this post and Dieter was definitely played by Williams. Question about him being Silver Ant still stanta though.


----------



## Obfuscation

Spoiler: Silver Ant



I thought it might have been Hydra back in 2010 just b/c on KOT his body & hair sticking out looked very similar to that of Hydra, but I thought that was purely a coincidence & maybe where the rumor came from. iirc Hydra showed up for a celebration, I think when Kingston won the Grand Championship, and Green Ant was more than established there, so I do believe that probably negates it.


----------



## sharkboy22

I've started watching ROH from the year 2003 and so far it's been a freaking chore. When the hell does it start to get good? I just started Round Robin Challenge II but so far my thoughts on early ROH is that it blows. Don't get me wrong there are a few gems here and there but there's a lot of BAD crap. Heck, there was this one women's match that had to be clipped. It couldn't have been that bad. 

And the whole Prophecy angle is quite boring at this point. I would assume Punk/Raven was the first actual good ROH feud? Also, I'm assuming the stupid "let's try to present it as non-kayfabe but keep it kayfabe" stuff at the time was all Gabe's idea right? It's really stupid the way they're trying to present pro wrestling as real with the backstage promos. If you watch any show from that era you'll know what I'm talking about. And the top 5 ranking system fpalm. Sad to think Gabe would try doing it again YEARS later with EVOLVE fpalm

Anyway, I got a lot more shows to go until end of 2003. Hopefully it gets better. When did ROH start getting all the hype as the best company in the world? I'd hate to think it was back in 2003. Indy wrestling must have sucked in the early 2000s if that was the case. 

/rant


----------



## Groovemachine

I'd say the 'best company in the world' hype came at the tail end of 2005 into 2006. You'd had the ridiculously well-booked Summer of Punk which had also gained a load of critical success for the company, followed a few months later by Final Battle 05 which brought loads of attention due to Ki/Kenta, and then the CZW angle started in early 06 and things skyrocketed from there.

Obviously, people were going apeshit over the Punk/Joe series in 04 but at that point it was still kinda niche. So yeah, there aren't many top-to-bottom great shows in 03; you'll find lots of gems throughout but for every one of those, there's a Carnage Crew match...


----------



## CoolGuy45

So the new PWG DVD is out. I just got into PWG a few weeks ago and so far I've seen From Out of Nowhere, Black Cole Sun, BOLA 2014 (A couple of matches), and about half of 11 (I'll watch the rest later) I can already call PWG the best wrestling promotion in the world. Can't wait to see DSTT!


----------



## Corey

@sharkboy22

2004 is probably where they started gaining big steam and notoriety. They brought in Steamboat, Foley, Funk etc. and ran the Generation Next storyline along with Samoa Joe having his monster World Title run where many people considered him to be the best in the world. I didn't follow at the time (I was 12 anyway) but I know a lot of people consider it to be the Golden Era of ROH.

I'd agree with what Groovemachine said about the time frame of best company in the world. When they brought in the NOAH guys, then the Dragon Gate guys, Punk's Summer reign, did Danielson's open challenges throughout the year, there was just nothing to dislike about the company. Every other show seemed to feature a must-see match, whether it was KENTA/Low Ki, Dragon Gate 6-man, the ROH vs. CZW matches, Joe/Kobashi, or the Generation Next vs. Embassy feud, it was all worth your time and money.

As far as 2003 goes, not every show is great from top to bottom because there was usually like 10 matches on each one and some are useless, but there's still plenty to like about it. Round Robin Challenge II is a pretty cool show imo. There's something for everyone on there. I haven't seen a lot of full shows from '03 but the One Year Anniversary Show has always been a favorite of mine. Night of the Grudges, Main Event Spectacles, and War of the Wire all have some good shit on there too. Final Battle has always gotten praise over the years as well for being an underrated and forgotten FB, but I've never seen it. The one guy to keep your eye on throughout the whole year is Paul London. Dude was absolutely on fire then and that's what got him signed to WWE.


----------



## sharkboy22

CoolGuy45 said:


> So the new PWG DVD is out. I just got into PWG a few weeks ago and so far I've seen From Out of Nowhere, Black Cole Sun, BOLA 2014 (A couple of matches), and about half of 11 (I'll watch the rest later) I can already call PWG the best wrestling promotion in the world. Can't wait to see DSTT!


Just hope you're actually buying the DVDs. 

Thanks for the feedback on ROH guys (Y)

And I definitely agree with you @Jack Evans 187. London was THE man back in 2003. I've yet to watch the Super 8 tournament from that year but I've heard good things about his performances in it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'd say the start of 2004 after the Feinstein Incident as the company lost top stars like AJ, Daniels and others for a while. That forced ROH to look at a younger generation such as Gen Next (Aries, Shelley, Strong, Evans) to fill in those big holes.


----------



## Groovemachine

Jack Evans 187 said:


> @sharkboy22
> 
> 2004 is probably where they started gaining big steam and notoriety. They brought in Steamboat, Foley, Funk etc. and ran the Generation Next storyline along with Samoa Joe having his monster World Title run where many people considered him to be the best in the world. I didn't follow at the time (I was 12 anyway) but I know a lot of people consider it to be the Golden Era of ROH.
> 
> I'd agree with what Groovemachine said about the time frame of best company in the world. When they brought in the NOAH guys, then the Dragon Gate guys, Punk's Summer reign, did Danielson's open challenges throughout the year, there was just nothing to dislike about the company. *Every other show seemed to feature a must-see match, whether it was KENTA/Low Ki, Dragon Gate 6-man, the ROH vs. CZW matches, Joe/Kobashi, or the Generation Next vs. Embassy feud, it was all worth your time and money.*
> 
> As far as 2003 goes, not every show is great from top to bottom because there was usually like 10 matches on each one and some are useless, but there's still plenty to like about it. Round Robin Challenge II is a pretty cool show imo. There's something for everyone on there. I haven't seen a lot of full shows from '03 but the One Year Anniversary Show has always been a favorite of mine. Night of the Grudges, Main Event Spectacles, and War of the Wire all have some good shit on there too. Final Battle has always gotten praise over the years as well for being an underrated and forgotten FB, but I've never seen it. The one guy to keep your eye on throughout the whole year is Paul London. Dude was absolutely on fire then and that's what got him signed to WWE.


God, 2006 (and 2007 for that matter) played absolute carnage on my wallet. I was importing the ROH DVDs directly from ROH and shipping wasn't cheap...those Buy 3 Get 1 Free sales saved my ass. But there was absolutely no way I was missing out. 

I think what also helped them was that all the live fan reports were overwhelmingly positive. The DVDs were already must-buys before anyone had actually watched them. I remember buying Motor City Madness the day it came out because everyone had gone mental over the Mark Briscoe 'SSP off the truck' spot. Rest of the show is fine, nothing overly special, but the positive reports made it sound amazing. You rarely get that nowadays.


----------



## Corey

Yeah, PWG is really the only company these days that gets the constant praise from their live shows and they usually all sound amazing from fans that were there. 

I have so many ROH DVDs, there's still like 5-10 shows I've never even watched. :lol


----------



## ShadowSucks92

CoolGuy45 said:


> So the new PWG DVD is out. I just got into PWG a few weeks ago and so far I've seen From Out of Nowhere, Black Cole Sun, BOLA 2014 (A couple of matches), and about half of 11 (I'll watch the rest later) I can already call PWG the best wrestling promotion in the world. Can't wait to see DSTT!


Great to hear you're getting into PWG, one of the best promotions (I put it slightly behind NJPW) I'm hearing so much praise about Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr from the latest PWG event so that might be worth watching


----------



## Bruce L

Now that Chikara is letting you buy individual matches as mp4s, I've taken advantage to look at the more well-regarded matches from this season so far. (Sidebar: WHY DOESN'T _EVERY_ PROMOTION DO THIS?!) Bought Drew Gulak vs. Ashley Remington from National Pro Wrestling Day (lots of fun, as is anything with Remington), and Chuck Taylor vs. Trevor Lee (outstanding) and Icarus & Mr. Touchdown vs. Silver Ant & Frightmare (really, really good) from _Out on a Limb_... and holy hell, what has happened to the production values?! Picture quality seems off, and the commentary sounds like it's being delivered over the phone. Thank god the wrestling's still good-to-great.


----------



## Fighter Daron

sharkboy22 said:


> I've started watching ROH from the year 2003 and so far it's been a freaking chore. When the hell does it start to get good?


Leaving Joe and Punk reigns alone, 2006-2009 was the time were they offered their best inring product, the best in the world at that time I think.


----------



## sXeMope

Bruce L said:


> Now that Chikara is letting you buy individual matches as mp4s, I've taken advantage to look at the more well-regarded matches from this season so far. (Sidebar: WHY DOESN'T _EVERY_ PROMOTION DO THIS?!) Bought Drew Gulak vs. Ashley Remington from National Pro Wrestling Day (lots of fun, as is anything with Remington), and Chuck Taylor vs. Trevor Lee (outstanding) and Icarus & Mr. Touchdown vs. Silver Ant & Frightmare (really, really good) from _Out on a Limb_... and holy hell, what has happened to the production values?! Picture quality seems off, and the commentary sounds like it's being delivered over the phone. Thank god the wrestling's still good-to-great.


Chikara hired their own in-house production team and SMV are now just distributors. Big mistake IMO. I haven't seen any new Chikara shows but from the screencaps and reviews I've heard, they're hurting right now in terms of their production values. Not sure if it's true but I read that the film crew had no prior experience filming wrestling events.


----------



## sharkboy22

RF has a 40% off ECW DVD sale going on till Monday. I'm definitely getting the new Malenko/Guerrero DVD comp. I wanna get one more DVD but not sure. Looking for something in the $12-$15 range. I was thinking about the best of Dreamer and Raven but I rather get the 6 disc set. 

Anyone has any recs? So far I'm thinking about either a best of Tajiri DVD, best of RVD or best of Steve Corino.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

For those WCW Trading Cards Highspots sends in every order now: I'll trade my Sting & DDP for a Raven card!


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> RF has a 40% off ECW DVD sale going on till Monday. I'm definitely getting the new Malenko/Guerrero DVD comp. I wanna get one more DVD but not sure. Looking for something in the $12-$15 range. I was thinking about the best of Dreamer and Raven but I rather get the 6 disc set.
> 
> Anyone has any recs? So far I'm thinking about either a best of Tajiri DVD, best of RVD or best of Steve Corino.


I really like what I've watched of the ECW International Stars set. I haven't actually watched either yet but I'm sure Raven/Dreamer and Raven/Sandman are great as well. The thing I hate about RF Comps is that there's often no menu, sometimes not even any chapters. Just a 2 hour long video file burned to a disc.


----------



## sharkboy22

Hmmm, I already placed the order with the Tajiri DVD. The international DVD looks interesting. I wonder if I send an e-mail if I could get it exchanged as I'm sure it's not going to ship until next week. If not, I won't really mind. It's the Guerrero/Malenko comp I really, really wanted. 

Sucks to hear how shitty the comps are put together 

This is my first RF Video order and if the DVD is put together like that then I really can't see myself ordering more often. To me, that's just really unprofessional. I've dealt with tape traders who have provided better quality.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Hmmm, I already placed the order with the Tajiri DVD. The international DVD looks interesting. I wonder if I send an e-mail if I could get it exchanged as I'm sure it's not going to ship until next week. If not, I won't really mind. It's the Guerrero/Malenko comp I really, really wanted.
> 
> Sucks to hear how shitty the comps are put together
> 
> This is my first RF Video order and if the DVD is put together like that then I really can't see myself ordering more often. To me, that's just really unprofessional. I've dealt with tape traders who have provided better quality.


If the value is the same I don't see why you couldn't get it switched. You ordered during a sale so there's a good chance that the order won't be at the post office for a while. 

RF projects always feel really slapped together to me. I'm not sure if it's them just slapping stuff together or not knowing how to do it. Of course who knows when the stuff was originally made, perhaps it was a lot harder to do at the time. It's really not that big of an issue if you're gonna watch a set completely but it can be a hassle if you want to watch a certain match or something. I'm just really anal about stuff like that though so maybe it doesn't bother most people as much as it does me.

----

Stumbled upon this. Looks interesting. As much as I can't stand IWA Deep South it seems like a good watch, especially if they go into detail on some of the incidents over the years.








> From ELLBOW PRODUCTIONS, the producers of "THE GOOD OLD DAYS" & "ROCK N ROLL NEVER DIES" comes an all new, full length wrestling documentary, 10 YEARS OF CARNAGE.
> 
> This documentary jumps into the world of death match wrestling and features 3 hours of intense action, packaged in a deluxe 4 panel DVD digi-pak and complete with bonus matches!
> 
> In August 2005 promoter Kevin Brannen formed IWA Deep-South and set out to fulfill his dream of running deathmatch tournaments. It's been 10 years and here we are at Carnage Cup 10. This documentary film delves into the history of each Carnage Cup and pulls back the curtain on all the controversies that have followed. From the first event being shut down by police, numerous gruesome injuries, being banned from building after building to present day as Kevin and his crew prepare for Carnage Cup 10. This film also takes a look inside the minds of Deathmatch Wrestlers, willing to dish out and receive brutality all for the sake of entertaining the fans. 10 Years of Carnage chronicles a decade of "violence for the sake of violence" and the people who have loved every second of it.
> 
> TRT-1 HR 36 Minutes
> 
> Bonus Features
> 
> • Saw 4 Finals w/ Commentary
> • XPW Ring Announcer Kriss Kloss Interview
> • Extended Comments From Corporal Robinson, Chuey Martinez and many more!
> • The First Razor Wire Board Extra
> • NEARLY 90 minutes of Bonus Footage


----------



## Bruce L

Bought and watched Icarus vs. Hallowicked from _Afternoon Delight_ today. Match is great; best of the Chikara matches I've checked out this weekend and recommended. The production values appear to be getting better. Things still don't look as good as they did when SMV was handling the production, but at least the audio issues with the commentary seem to be fixed.


----------



## Corey

Came across something really strange today. So XWA (a small indy fed that runs in Rhode Island) is doing a show on May 30th in Cranston, RI. Their main event? Samoa Joe vs. Chris Dickinson. Beyond Wrestling is doing a show in Providence, RI the very next night, May 31st. What's their main event? Samoa Joe vs. Chris Dickinson. WHAT!?

How could two companies that run in the exact same area not know this is happening? Or are they doing it on purpose? That just seems so puzzling to me. Those two cities are literally 10 minutes from each other. I'd kinda be pissed if I was attending both shows and you have Samoa Joe facing the same person two nights in a row. You guys ever seen anything like this happen before?

EDIT: Wait, now I just read they're doing all this ON PURPOSE and the first match of their weekend trilogy takes place on May 29th for House of Glory in New York. Wow, I give them credit for tying in all three companies and doing something creative, but at the same time if comes off kinda lazy. Why go pay money to see the same guys fight in the main event 3 nights in a row, ya know? So strange. At least at the HoG show they're running AJ Styles vs. PJ Black.


----------



## RKing85

half the audience is not going to know they are wrestling three nights in a row. They will think they are getting the only match.


----------



## sXeMope

No, I've seen it advertised as being three matches in three nights. I know XWA and Beyond have some kind of affiliation and all three feds are probably trying to milk Joe for all he's worth. Depending on what site you go to he's either joining the force or going to Florida to be the NXT big star soon.


----------



## Corey

Yeah they're calling it #theKILLogy or something like that. All 3 are being advertised together.

It's just odd to me from a fan's standpoint. I wouldn't go to both of those shows if I lived in Rhode Island unless either the XWA & Beyond ones both had great looking shit to round out the cards. Just no reason why XWA couldn't have ran Joe vs. Ciampa or Joe vs. Hanson & Beyond could've done Joe vs. Hero or something.


----------



## Last Chancery

Thankfully, another company is running Joe vs. Hero.


----------



## sXeMope

Joe vs. Hero - The battle of guys who used to be amazing until the corporate powers killed their passion. heh. Seriously though, this could be good if both guys bring their A game. Joe/Dickinson could be good but I don't see the appeal of seeing it three times in a row unless they give it a logical reason. I hope the Beyond one is great because it's probably the only one I'll see. 

Anyone know if Highspots has a sale coming up anytime soon? I have a small order but those shipping charges are kinda high and I'd like to cut the expense down.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I just finished watching the Wrestlecon 2015 Highspots Supershow and I highly recommend it. It isn't often I sit down and watch an entire event from beginning to end, but I did it with this show. While there is nothing MOTY worthy on it, the show is a lot of fun with a STACKED amount of talent on the card.

The best matches to me were the big Team Hero vs Team Cabana and the six man tag that follows it featuring The Addiction & Roderick Strong against the trio of Ricochet, AR Fox & Jushin "Thunder" Liger. Honorable mentions go to the three way with Aerostar/Jack Evans/Andrew Everett (forgot how much fun Evans is!) and to Brian Kendrick/Cedric Alexander.

While I have seen some people on here being critical of the main event featuring The Hardyz against Sabu & RVD, I think it was good for what it was. It had the name power to draw the crowd and was a fun match filled with nostalgia. Unfortunately Sabu is careless and sometimes awkward in the match, but beyond that it is pretty solid.


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE announcements. Some good, some not so good:



> May 7th: EVOLVE 44 on May 31st is forced to move to the Ronkonkoma Fire department on 177 Portion Rd. in Ronkonkoma, NY with a zip code of 11779. This is only about a mile away from the other venue.
> 
> May 7th: *DGUSA & EVOLVE Champion Drew Galloway will defend the DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Title against Biff Busick at EVOLVE 43* on May 30th in Queens, NY at La Boom on 56-15 Northern Blvd. in the Woodside section of Queens! This means Galloway will defend the DGUSA Title in Queens and the EVOLVE Title against Roderick Strong on May 31st in Long Island at EVOLVE 44. Can Galloway walk out of the weekend with both titles?
> 
> May 7th: We are very excited to announce that Davey Richards returns for EVOLVE 43 and EVOLVE 44 in New York!
> 
> May 7th: Tickets are now on sale in the DGUSA.tv Shop for EVOLVE 43 in Queens and EVOLVE 44 in Long Island. First rows are selling quickly and only $40, which includes a $10 merch credit that can be used that night!
> 
> May 7th: We are currently finalizing the lineups with the addition of Davey Richards and will have the complete cards announced for EVOLVE in Queens and Long Island early next week. There's several interesting possibilities with WWN veterans like Johnny Gargano, Rich Swann, Anthony Nese, Caleb Konley, Drew Gulak, TJ Perkins and Chris Hero as well as newcomers like Rey Horus, Trevor Lee and Mike Bailey on these events. What match ups do you want to see? Tweet using hashtag #WWNLive and let us know!
> 
> May 7th: We are sorry to report that Timothy Thatcher will not be on the May events. Thatcher suffered a broken ossicles at EVOLVE 42, which are tiny bones in the mid ear. He underwent a type III tympanoplasty, which is a surgery that requires 2-3 weeks recovery. However, we have decided to give Thatcher the May dates off to make sure he is fully recovered since the dates would have required a long flight and wrestling the physical EVOLVE style. Thatcher has been out of action since EVOLVE 42.
> 
> May 7th: We are proud to report an upgrade to WWNLive.com. You can now sign into your WWNLive.com account using your Facebook, Google+ or Twitter.


Someone should tweet them and tell them to STOP using Davey Richards. :lol

Galloway vs. Busick should be good, but I wouldn't be surprised/I wouldn't mind seeing Galloway drop both the belts that weekend and signing on with Jarrett in GFW. I mean, it's unlikely but he could be one of their top guys there and as much as I like Galloway, I think he needs to start working with guys his size again. He makes everyone on the EVOLVE roster look like a midget.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Jack Evans 187 said:


> EVOLVE announcements. Some good, some not so good:
> 
> 
> Someone should tweet them and tell them to STOP using Davey Richards. :lol
> 
> Galloway vs. Busick should be good, but I wouldn't be surprised/I wouldn't mind seeing Galloway drop both the belts that weekend and signing on with Jarrett in GFW. I mean, it's unlikely but he could be one of their top guys there and as much as I like Galloway, I think he needs to start working with guys his size again. He makes everyone on the EVOLVE roster look like a midget.


Galloway is currently in TNA.


----------



## Corey

racoonie said:


> Galloway is currently in TNA.


Ah, see I didn't know if he had signed a deal long term or not. Shows you how much attention I pay to TNA. 

EVOLVE using Davey every show now makes me wonder if they'll start using Eddie Edwards when he returns. I'd rather see them wrestle tag matches than Davey in singles... or I'd rather just see Eddie in general.


----------



## FITZ

Thatcher missing the shows sucks since he was gaining some serious momentum after Mania weekend. What really sucks is that it sounds like he can't go to the shows because the flight and not because he can't wrestle. My ears pop a ton when I fly on a plane so I imagine broken bones near the ear wouldn't be a great thing to happen.


----------



## Corey

You goin to any of the shows Fitz?


----------



## FITZ

Not sure yet. I live a few hours away from that. I went to the last Evolve show on Long Island as I stayed with my friend. I'll have to talk to see to see if he wants to go


----------



## Even Flow

Since Drew beat Gargano to merge the EVOLVE & DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Titles, Gabe should just retire the DGUSA Title, since DGUSA isn't a promotion anymore.


----------



## Corey

Yeah I don't really know why they didn't unify them. The Title really has no purpose or value anymore. Not like it's defended in Dragon Gate either.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Bryan Danielson vs. The World*

*Disc 1*

*Road To The Title*
Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams - ★★★½

*Scramble Madness*
Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams - ★★★★

*In Your Face*
Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe vs. KENTA - ★★★★

*Anarchy In The UK*
Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA - ★★★¼

*Glory By Honor V*
Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - ★★★★★

*Live In Tokyo*
Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki - ★★★★½

*Live In Osaka*
Bryan Danielson, CIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards, Rocky Romero & Masaaki Mochizuki - ★★★¼

*Caged Rage*
Bryan Danielson vs. PAC - ★★★¼

*Manhattan Mayhem II*
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ★★★★★

*Disc 2*

*Man Up!*
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ★★★★½

*Glory By Honor VI*
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ★★★★¼

*Rising Above 2007*
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ★★★¾

*Double Feature*
Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki - ★★★★

*A New Level*
Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ★★★★½

*The Tokyo Summit*
Bryan Danielson vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru - ★★★★½

*Driven 2008*
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki - ★★★½

*Glory By Honor VII*
Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ★★★★½

*Supercard Of Honor IV*
Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov - ★★★½

*Final Battle 2008*
Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ★★★★½​
Overall I'd give this DVD 10/10. It might honestly be the best DVD ROH has ever done. A bunch of classic matches and there is not one bad match here. When the "worst" match is ★★★¼ you know this DVD can't be bad. Highly recommended. (Y)


----------



## Louaja89

NastyYaffa said:


> *Bryan Danielson vs. The World*
> 
> *Disc 1*
> 
> *Road To The Title*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams - ★★★½
> 
> *Scramble Madness*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Doug Williams - ★★★★
> 
> *In Your Face*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe vs. KENTA - ★★★★
> 
> *Anarchy In The UK*
> Bryan Danielson vs. SUWA - ★★★¼
> 
> *Glory By Honor V*
> Bryan Danielson vs. KENTA - ★★★★★
> 
> *Live In Tokyo*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Go Shiozaki - ★★★★½
> 
> *Live In Osaka*
> Bryan Danielson, CIMA & Naomichi Marufuji vs. Davey Richards, Rocky Romero & Masaaki Mochizuki - ★★★¼
> 
> *Caged Rage*
> Bryan Danielson vs. PAC - ★★★¼
> 
> *Manhattan Mayhem II*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ★★★★★
> 
> *Disc 2*
> 
> *Man Up!*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ★★★★½
> 
> *Glory By Honor VI*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ★★★★¼
> 
> *Rising Above 2007*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ★★★¾
> 
> *Double Feature*
> Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Nigel McGuinness & Go Shiozaki - ★★★★
> 
> *A New Level*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ★★★★½
> 
> *The Tokyo Summit*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Yoshinobu Kanemaru - ★★★★½
> 
> *Driven 2008*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli vs. Go Shiozaki - ★★★½
> 
> *Glory By Honor VII*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ★★★★½
> 
> *Supercard Of Honor IV*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Koslov - ★★★½
> 
> *Final Battle 2008*
> Bryan Danielson vs. Takeshi Morishima - ★★★★½​
> Overall I'd give this DVD 10/10. It might honestly be the best DVD ROH has ever done. A bunch of classic matches and there is not one bad match here. When the "worst" match is ★★★¼ you know this DVD can't be bad. Highly recommended. (Y)


Does he work heel in the majority of those matches or face ?
Because I love him more as the asskicker heel.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Louaja89 said:


> Does he work heel in the majority of those matches or face ?
> Because I love him more as the asskicker heel.


Mostly working as a face. But he was an asskicker face too, so it's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Louaja89

NastyYaffa said:


> Mostly working as a face. But he was an asskicker face too, so it's pretty much the same thing.


Thanks buddy .


----------



## sXeMope

Even Flow said:


> Since Drew beat Gargano to merge the EVOLVE & DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Titles, Gabe should just retire the DGUSA Title, since DGUSA isn't a promotion anymore.


Gabe said a while that officially, DGUSA is "On Hiatus". I feel like DGUSA will come back in a couple of years. I heard him in an interview that the original plan was to run a supershow 6 times a year. I think once the DG guys are away for a few years they'll plan another big show with a lot of DG guys and it'll be a success because it's something the fans haven't seen live in a long time. I feel like DGUSA got stale and eventually became more about the American side than the Dragon Gate side. Looking at some DVD listings, the earlier shows featured more/prominent stars than the later shows.


----------



## RKing85

according to online tracking when I checked on Tuesday, my highspots order was suppose to arrive today. Didn't show up and just checked online and now see it's expected to be delivered on Monday. For some reason it sat in Richmond, BC for 3 days.


----------



## sharkboy22

Just watched that 10 years of Carnage trailer that was posted a few pages back and there's no fucking way I supporting that rubbish. Deathmatch wrestling has come way too far for that shit to still be going on. The scissors in the tongue did it for me. I was thinking about getting it but that really pissed me off watching. These talentless fucks who probably can't even do a headlock takeover properly are killing this sport as much as any of the shit they're complaining about in the doc. 

Those clips from Carnage Cup 10 looked like two fucking kids in a backyard not knowing what the fuck they're doing. Shitty-ass venue, shitty-ass wrestlers, shitty fat fucks who can't keep themselves in shape. Shitty everything. The promoter looks like nothing more than a perv cunt who puts on these shows to satisfy his sick, twisted, morbid fantasies. Probably the type of guy to look at a bunch of snuff shit on the internet and get off too it. Deathmatch wrestling has come too far in the past 10 years for anyone to be describing it as "morbid". 

If Elbow Productions really wanted to do a documentary and good deathmatch wrestling with proper psychology and story-telling they could have chosen CZW. And it should have been done years ago when guys like Younger, Moxley, Havoc and Callihan were there. 

Watching that really got me upset and probably more than it should have but I was just disgusted by the filth that was in that trailer. That's not art, it's inhumane and perverse and I hope the promoter of Deep South finds a new avenue for his twisted desires and that these fat out of shape fucks actually learn to wrestle or at least start using some psychology. Bunch of fucking marks. 

/rant


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Supercard of Honor IX

*Mark Briscoe vs. ACH - ** 1/2

Michael Elgin vs. Franie Kazarian - ***

*Six Man Mayhem
*Moose vs. Matt Sydal vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Andrew Everett vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Caprice Coleman - ***

*No Disqualification Match
*BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ** 1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels - ** 3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship
*reDRagon (c) vs. The Kingdom - *** 1/4

*ROH Television Championship
*Jay Lethal (c) vs. Jushin Thunder Liger - *** 1/2

*ROH World Championship
*Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Samoa Joe - ***


- I can't remember much at all from Briscoe/ACH, but it was a fun little opener I guess.  Elgin vs. Kazarian was a pleasant surprise. Elgin worked heel and attacked a single body part, so it was structured pretty nicely and didn't go overboard. Six Man Mayhem was fun. Moose killing Everett was awesome.

- Considering what Whitmer and Jacobs are capable of, their match was pretty pedestrian. Not bad by any means, but nothing crazy. It actually got pretty interesting down the stretch but then it overstayed its welcome a bit. Didn't end at the right time, but the postmatch stuff with Jimmy & Lacey... oh man. Almost brought a tear to my eye. 

- Roderick Strong DESTROYED Christopher Daniels. Like he fuckin wrestled circles around him. :lol You can't rate it any higher because it was so damn one sided. A solid match but it was essentially nothing but Strong piecing together big sequences, hitting backbreakers, and Daniels getting like 3 moves in. Kinda funny.

- I had a lot of fun watching the Tag Title match. Bennett & Taven are hilarious, man. Bennett constantly makes comments in between moves and it's fucking great. He'll yell "on this day!" before hitting a spear or "oh shit" when he's about to get kicked in the face. At one point he hit a bunch of forearms on Kyle and yelled "strong style! hit me with it!" :lmao Match was actually really enjoyable up until the weeeeaaak ass finish. This was the night I thought The Kingdom were gonna win the belts so the KRD interference was underwhelming as all hell, if not unnecessary in the end. *** 1/2 match with a DUD finish.

- Lethal vs. Liger was great. It was so refreshing to NOT see Martini & the HoT out with Lethal. It made it much more evenly matched and Liger absolutely out wrestled him in the early minutes. Seeing Lethal have to go on the defense was different and they talked up the palm strike from Liger pretty nicely. They said Liger debuted in 1984 and Lethal wasn't even born yet. That's fuckin crazy! Knowing Liger is 50 and seeing what he has to work with in New Japan these days makes you forget that he's still capable of putting in great matches. Really dug this one.

- Briscoe vs. Joe was fine but I really didn't see it as anything special. A nice little slugfest at times but it was really lacking any story or drama down the stretch. Joe had an apparent right knee injury that I really wish Jay would've attacked, but oh well. The crowd loved it so I guess that's all that matters. I still say Elgin was Joe's best opponent.

- So for this show to be a SCOH, it's not exactly high on the star ratings, but it's a really easy watch with some good wrestling throughout. If you don't wanna watch the whole show, I do at least recommend tracking down Lethal/Liger (which was on a road rage edition of the TV show). reDRagon/Kingdom is also fun stuff on the entertainment scale.​


----------



## RKing85

I couldn't even make it through the trailer for that Carnage dvd.

highspots order came today. A full weekend of me, Candice, and Joey.


----------



## Corey

What in the actual fuck. People actually watch matches where they stick scissors through each other's tongues? That's fucking disgusting. I watched 30 seconds of that video and immediately turned it off.


----------



## sXeMope

I actually bought Carnage Cup 10. Mostly because nobody had uploaded it to XWT. That spot with the scissors wasn't even a tournament match. Out of the two shows, the only match I'd consider a good deathmatch was Josh Crane vs. Dale Patricks. Crane was trained by Drake Younger and I believe Patricks is from the School of Roc. They're probably the only two who have any real training. Here's a list of "highlights" that I can remember. Spoilered to svae on page length.



Spoiler: Carnage Cup



- The first match had a spot where a guy did a double stomp onto gusset plates.

- Match two had a blatant New Jack ripoff. He had the physique of Matt Tremont, wore a one-piece camo suit and Natural Born Killas played throughout the match.

- Bryant Woods took a burning candle to his armpit and face/eye

- A really bad Chikara showcase match

- A showcase match featuring three guys who wrestle in the promotion that owns the "building". Competitors were Acid, Mikey G, and Lil Bink. Take those names and imagine how terrible it was...

- Chuey Martinez seemed drunk off his ass both nights.

- The scissors through tongue spot.

- A "Softcore Gauntlet" match, which used bubble wrap, Styrofoam etc. It went on for about 35 minutes IIRC.

- John Wayne Murdoch/Josh Crane ended with JWM trying to cut off Cranes finger with bolt cutters. Josh Crane advanced due to referee stoppage. (There are no typos in this sentence).

- A really horrible Deathmatch Battle Royal. I'm legitimately curious as to what they pay Little Donnie in. He's one of those $5 Wrestling guys right? I feel like they really take advantage of him.

- The finals. lol. This match was filled with stupid shit. Josh Crane could barely walk by this point and I believe it was his last match before taking some time off. The finish was Spidar Boodrow and John Rare standing in the corner of the building. Rare was on some kind of support/nest. Boodrow was standing on a piece of 2x4 (That was not secured to anything may I add) bridging across two horizontal beams. Rare took a reciprocating saw and used it on Spidars arm, causing him to fall onto a bunch of shit.

- I forget which matches but there were two different occasions where someone was almost set on fire due to a flaming "table" (A door or piece of Particle board) spot fucked up.

On the plus side, the promoter was seen at ringside marking out and throwing stuff into the ring less than he was in previous years.



I'm really not sure how the promoter manages to get these guys to do stuff this extreme. Cocaine's a helluva drug I guess.

Is anyone here familiar with ICP's Stranglemania videos? Well personally I think next year the promoter should get 3D and Gweedo to commentate this tournament. That would highly improve it's entertainment value.


----------



## Corey

Just finished the 2 out of 3 falls match between Strong & Thatcher at EVOLVE 41. Can see people going either way on it. You could be bored to death or infatuated with it. If you're a fan of Thatcher, his style, the EVOLVE style in general, you'll love it. Lot of slow paced matwork and grapplin with with some stiff strikes thrown in. For some reason I'm usually not a fan of Thatcher's style or a lot of what EVOLVE gives us in the ring, but this one worked for me. It's a total change of pace from your usual Strong matches where he's going 120 mph and you'll rarely see him looked gassed or exhausted, but he did here. Wasn't a lot of big spots or moments for a 25 minutes match, but when they came they certainly mattered. A constant story of Strong having a damaged left arm and Thatcher trying to scout Roddy's chops. Not a MOTYC, but a quality match to add to Strong's INCREDIBLE 2015 catalog. *** 1/2

EDIT: Forgot to mention that the 3rd fall ended a bit too abruptly. Would've rather seen some more drama down the stretch.

Davey Richards worked heel in his match with Gargano, so... there's that. Get his ass outta here please.


----------



## Joeisgod

Are there any CHIKARA Season 15 matches that are over ***3/4 that are worth buying off the CHIKARA website?


----------



## sharkboy22

It appears as if Highspots and IWA Deep South have struck some sort deal as they will be handling production for their upcoming event called the SOFTCORE CUP. Yes, you read that right. Apparently, it's supposed to be a comedy show. I guess IWA Deep South's attempt at comedy. Oh well, at least they got some pretty big names on this one such as Chuck Taylor and Joey Ryan. Much better than the indy rejects they seem to use.


----------



## Natecore

I finally filled the biggest hole in my Danielson fandom: I watch him vs Shingo from DGUSA's Enter the Dragon. And holy shit what a brilliant pro wrestling match. For a match ultimately designed as a Dragon return to the indies, get all his famous spots in type match both men come out looking like a million bucks. 

This match is a testament to everything that's great about Bryan Danielson and an affirmation to why he's my fav wrestler ever. You think you've seen everything from the guy and then he goes and blows you away again.

When all is said and done this match will be in my top 5 all time Danielson matches.


----------



## Corey

So the WWE just announced they're having another PPV in the month of May. Elimination Chamber takes place on May 31st at 8 PM. The reason I bring that up in here is because that's the exact same time that EVOLVE 44 is supposed to take place. Pretty shitty for Gabe, huh? If I'm him I'm pushing that show up to 5 PM or I feel like he's gonna lose some money. I'd like to see Elimination Chamber and Roddy/Galloway both in the same day when they're live.


----------



## FITZ

sharkboy22 said:


> It appears as if Highspots and IWA Deep South have struck some sort deal as they will be handling production for their upcoming event called the SOFTCORE CUP. Yes, you read that right. Apparently, it's supposed to be a comedy show. I guess IWA Deep South's attempt at comedy. Oh well, at least they got some pretty big names on this one such as Chuck Taylor and Joey Ryan. Much better than the indy rejects they seem to use.


I once made as a joke that someone should do that. Didn't think anyone would actually try to do it. Going to be tough to make that many comedy matches on one card work.


----------



## Concrete

Feels like an all comedy card works against the effectiveness of that style. It works because it often juxtaposes the more "serious" aspects of the rest of the card. I use that word lightly but I'm trying to say that it has a much different goal. Where comedy spots can get worked into the rest of the card the goal is typically to entertain through an in-ring narrative or athleticism or just a well put together match. 

Did not see it posted here but CWF Mid-Atlantic is going to try a cool YouTube show going forward. Previously they have just been releasing shows/matches in whole on their YouTube channel but starting with their May 16th event they will be taping these shows for a YouTube show that will air every Wednesday at 9PM EST. It will be an hour and length and will occasionally feature past "classic" match-ups from the archives. Personally think this is a great move on their part with so many companies looking to change up their distribution, CWF Mid-Atlantic is mixing an old format with new technology. I am close to positive that it will create at least some social media buzz for them where if an event can be easily tweeted with a bunch of people, it will be. They are a fun promotion so I urge everyone to give it a go if they can.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Natecore said:


> I finally filled the biggest hole in my Danielson fandom: I watch him vs Shingo from DGUSA's Enter the Dragon. And holy shit what a brilliant pro wrestling match. For a match ultimately designed as a Dragon return to the indies, get all his famous spots in type match both men come out looking like a million bucks.
> 
> This match is a testament to everything that's great about Bryan Danielson and an affirmation to why he's my fav wrestler ever. You think you've seen everything from the guy and then he goes and blows you away again.
> 
> When all is said and done this match will be in my top 5 all time Danielson matches.


That match. What a friggin war. I highly recommended you to check out Danielson vs. Naruki Doi from DGUSA Untouchable 2009 if you haven't seen it. Another amazing Danielson DGUSA match, and easily in my Bryan top-20 matches.


----------



## sharkboy22

I'm actually excited for that CWF YT show. Perhaps their biggest two names within the last five years have got to be Trevor Lee and Andrew Everett. Hopefully, they'll upload their 60 minute iron man one day 

And call me crazy but I bought a bunch of DGUSA shows the other day and I just don't like the Dragon Gate guys with the exception of Tozawa and YAMATO. The rest do nothing for me so it should be interesting to see Danielson/Doi considering Doi is probably my least favourite of the Dragon Gate guys.


----------



## Concrete

sharkboy22 said:


> I'm actually excited for that CWF YT show. Perhaps their biggest two names within the last five years have got to be Trevor Lee and Andrew Everett. Hopefully, they'll upload their 60 minute iron man one day
> 
> And call me crazy but I bought a bunch of DGUSA shows the other day and I just don't like the Dragon Gate guys with the exception of Tozawa and YAMATO. The rest do nothing for me so it should be interesting to see Danielson/Doi considering Doi is probably my least favourite of the Dragon Gate guys.


They had a 60 minute ironman match? I knew they had a 60+ minute 2/3 falls match but did hear of that one. 

Speaking of which:


----------



## sharkboy22

My bad, it was a 2 out of 3 falls and I had no idea it was on Youtube this entire time! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## sXeMope

I fully expect that Softcore Cup event to be beyond terrible. Like, It'll make Melina vs. Alicia Fox look like Danielson/McGuinness. I find it somewhat odd that a bloodmark like the IWA Deep South promoter will shell out money for Chuck Taylor and Joey Ryan, yet uses untrained/barely trained guys for Carnage Cup, which is pretty much the only show that they get any attention for.

Looking forward to that CWF Mid-Atlantic show. The only students I've ever really seen from there are Lee and Everett (Is Tessa Blanchard from that school as well?) but I've always heard good things about the promotion. Lee and Everett killed it at CZW last weekend and afterwards all I could think is a) Who trained these guys, and b) Why isn't that guy a trainer for NXT?

Not sure if this has been posted, but I discovered it while hunting YouTube for some European wrestling and figured most of you will be interested in this..


----------



## sharkboy22

Not sure if it's only where she trained, but I know Blanchard spent some time at the Highspots wrestling school which is headed by George South.

Would love to know as well who had a hand in Lee and Everett. Talk about two breakout stars. The other day I was going trough SMV's catalog and realized that all these small promotions (IWA MS, OPW etc) use of a bunch of unrecognizable names (to me at least). Guys like Reed Bentley, Dale Patricks, Josh Crane and John Wayne Murdoch all seem to be guys who are up and coming on the indy scene but they've made nowhere near the strides the likes of Lee and Everett have made. Especially given the fact they're a few years younger than the aforementioned names. 

I think the indy scene is going to go through a weird transitory phase in the next few years. A lot of big names have signed with the WWE or TNA and the guys carrying the 'big' indy feds are guys who have been around a long time now- example, Strong and Hero. Then there are guys like Ricochet, O'Reilley, Cole, Swann, Gargano etc who were breakout stars 4-6 years ago. 

Right now, imo, there just isn't much young talent out there that I can see carrying indy wrestling into future. Sure, there's guys like Lee, Everett and Bailey but compare the scene now to how it was 5 years ago it' a huge difference. The level of talent has certainly dropped off. Or maybe I just haven't broadened my horizons enough. I just don't see much guys on the indies under the age of 25 right now who really wow me as I did back in 2009/2010.


----------



## TJQ

sXeMope said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but I discovered it while hunting YouTube for some European wrestling and figured most of you will be interested in this..


I'd also recommend checking out this match






While we wait for this :homer


----------



## Concrete

I think a food for thought question is, is that talent having as many opportunities? 

Probably should ask, who were the talents in '09/'10 who blow away the current batch [USER]sharkboy22[/USER].


----------



## sharkboy22

Concrete said:


> I think a food for thought question is, is that talent having as many opportunities?
> 
> Probably should ask, who were the talents in '09/'10 who blow away the current batch [USER]sharkboy22[/USER].


I agree that the talents aren't getting the opportunities like the guys like Ricochet, Swann and Gargano got with DGUSA but at the same time if you look at the work of someone like Dale Patricks today and compare it with Gargano in 2010, Gargano was leaps and bounds ahead.

EDIT: Further to my point, the guys back then were ready for the spotlight as well it was just simply a matter of when they would get it. But they were ready. I don't think the younger generation is ready at all for a big opportunity. Maybe that's why they're not getting the opportunity to perform at a higher level cause they simply aren't on that level.


----------



## Concrete

I'm not high on Gargano right now but I'd probably agree to an extent. A guy like John Wayne Murdoch is a different career trajectory sadly. I believe he's far better than Gargano but he hasn't gotten too many opportunities and doubt that will change outside of IWA-MS. Then you look at guys like Christian Rose or Matt Cage, why haven't they been given those opportunities across the board like some others?

EDIT: Disagree almost wholeheartedly. All the promotions you mentioned had DGUSA or ROH to really bring them to the forefront. Especially when talking about a Gargano or Ricochet. 

Now you have Everett, Lee, Bailey, Alexander, Conor Claxton who could usher in a whole new deathmatch thing, Heidi Lovelace, I don't think we've seen peak Tremont, Justice Jones needs a real opportunity, ect. I think we've got to dig deeper. These people are capable.


----------



## sXeMope

Would you really put Murdoch above Gargano? I haven't seen a ton of his work but he seems like the kind of guy who only really shines in a deathmatch/brawl environment. 



sharkboy22 said:


> I agree that the talents aren't getting the opportunities like the guys like Ricochet, Swann and Gargano got with DGUSA but at the same time if you look at the work of someone like Dale Patricks today and compare it with Gargano in 2010, Gargano was leaps and bounds ahead.
> 
> EDIT: Further to my point, the guys back then were ready for the spotlight as well it was just simply a matter of when they would get it. But they were ready. I don't think the younger generation is ready at all for a big opportunity. Maybe that's why they're not getting the opportunity to perform at a higher level cause they simply aren't on that level.


I disagree with your statement that current guys aren't ready. There are plenty of guys who could be big stars now, or in the next few years but the opportunities just aren't there. DGUSA is dead and ROH is more corporate and it seems like less guys are given real chances, even Chikara has really died in the last couple of years. Realistically, The only feds someone can really make a name in these days are CZW, PWG, Evolve (To an extent. Gabe has lost a lot of steam since 2010-2011 IMO). AAW, AIW, Beyond and several others have plenty of great talent but seem to fly under the radar to a lot of people. IWA Mid South has been putting on some great shows in the last year or so as well IMO, but most people probably don't see them. 

To add to Concrete's list, I think Louis Lyndon, Davey Vega, Eric Ryan, RSP, The Hooligans, Tracy Williams, and quite a few others are guys who could be major names, but either haven't gotten real chance yet.


----------



## Concrete

Absolutely put Murdoch over Gargano. Not exactly sure what your comment about the brawl setting is supposed to be. Cause yeah, probably where he's best. Not sure how that discludes him any shape or form. Is brawling not a valid form of wrestling anymore? He won't put on these super technical classics but if Gargano is the reference point neither can he haha. Neither is any Timothy Thatcher.

EDIT: Also, I think the fact that Beyond, AAW, and AIW do have some recognition, it is harder to get that jump into breakout stardom. And there isn't that DGUSA platform to jump to. Johnny Gargano can work AIW for 4 years but if no one is paying attention to them, that jump to DGUSA really sticks out. Felt like this was the case for a few CZW guys at a time.


----------



## sXeMope

Didn't mean anything by the brawler comment, I assumed you were referring to his wrestling ability (Admittedly I've seen very little of his non-Deathmatch stuff). I don't really understand how you compared two guys who wrestle completely different stories. 


I understand what you mean about promotions getting recognition making it harder to really break out, but I feel like many of the promotions have somewhat of a glass ceiling. I think that Mike Bailey is a pretty good example of it. He did stuff for C*4 in Canada and they get some buzz from fans but it wasn't until CZW booked him that he blew up. Same thing for Super Smash Brothers. Maybe some will disagree but it wasn't until I saw them in PWG that I really started to take them seriously. I feel like Josh Alexander has flown under the radar to an extent as well, but I see that changing once people see him on PWG shows.


----------



## Concrete

Comparing two different wrestlers is not dependant on similar styles. Just like you can compare two matches that are quite different, say a lucha brawl and a Japanese Juniors tag match. If you give one **** and the other ***3/4 the comparison is clear. I like comparing and constrasting wrestlers and matches since you can usually pull threads from both that allow them to be measured against each other. 

I suppose we don't travel in the same circles because I'm not sure if that is the point he "broke out". He was either on his way to breaking out in C*4 of fully did it come PWG time. CZW feels like a lead into or a product of but not the point of occurrence if that makes sense. Just Gulak's prominence I would attribute more to EVOLVE or Beyond before CZW despite that even being his home. And the Josh Alexander comment confirms we aren't in the same circles haha.


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE 43 lineup:



> EVOLVE 43
> Saturday, May 30th, 2015
> Special Belltime: 6pm EST.
> La Boom
> 56-15 Northern Blvd.
> Woodside, Queens, NY
> 
> Tickets available in the DGUSA.tv Shop starting at just $20!
> 
> Pre-order the live iPPV now at WWNLive.com to save $5.
> 
> DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Title Match
> Drew Galloway defends vs. Biff Busick
> Busick demanded a title shot and he gets it in Queens
> 
> DGUSA Open The United Gate Champions Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann Have An Open Contract To Defend The Titles!
> Who will step up to challenge the new champs?
> 
> Special Attraction Match
> Davey Richards vs. Caleb Konley
> Two established stars collide in a battle to climb the ratings
> 
> Veteran vs. New Talent Match #1
> Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
> They had a great match in PWG, now it comes to the East Coast
> 
> Veteran vs. New Talent Match #2
> TJ Perkins vs. Mike Bailey
> Anyone familiar with these two talents knows this will be a very unique contest
> 
> Veteran vs. New Talent Match #3
> Anthony Nese vs. Rey Horus
> Horus fell short against Konley in his debut, now he faces his partner
> 
> Plus Drew Gulak and more to be signed!!!


Pretty nifty looking show thus far. Don't care about Richards or Konley at all, so at least they put them both together for a match I couldn't care any less for.  I really enjoyed Hero vs. Lee in PWG (odd that they acknowledged it happening) but this crowd is not gonna be a PWG crowd so I'm not sure how it's gonna go. Lee isn't exactly a regular in New York so idk what kind of reactions he's gonna get, but you know Hero's gonna knock him out 16 times anyway. Perkins vs. Bailey looks extremely interesting. That should be fun I hope. Gulak has been awesome this year so I hope he isn't wasted.

Any predictions on who's gonna answer the open challenge for the Tag Titles? Team Tremendous have to be an option since they worked the last EVOLVE show in New York. Would probably be a good match too.

EDIT: Never mind that, just remembered that Team Tremendous is working for XWA that night. No clue who it could be now.


----------



## sharkboy22

Well, I'm not going to really add much more to the conversation since we clearly have our own opinions. But I definitely agree with @sXeMope class ceiling comment. 

Also, I have a lot of EVOLVE shit to catch up on but I think Busick/Galloway and TJP/Bailey should be good.


----------



## Concrete

The worst part about the EVOLVE card is that we could have had Hero vs. Horus instead. Waste of Horus. TJP vs. Mike Bailey and Biff vs. Drew look like hot stuff.


----------



## Corey

*XWA - Xtreme Rumble 2015

**#1 Contender's Match
*Paul London vs. JT Dunn - *** 1/4

The Spirit Squad (Kenny & Mikey) vs. The Heart Throbs - *

Biff Busick vs. Trevor Lee - ***

*XWA Heavyweight Championship
*Tommaso Ciampa (c) vs. Paul London vs. JT Dunn - *** 1/2

*Se7en Years in the Making
*AJ Styles vs. Jason Blade - ****

The 30-Man Xtreme Rumble - N/R


- Without knowing a thing about XWA, I bought this show on a whim based on the fact that the card looked really strong, it had an AJ Styles match on it, and I love rumbles/battle royals. Found the preview vid for it and I forked out the $20 without hesitation. Took place at the West Warwick Civic Center in Rhode Island and I gotta say, the venue and production quality were both excellent. So now lemme get to the show:

- London vs. JT Dunn in the opener actually had some backstory to it. It was their rubber match in a best of 3 where each of them had won previously and the winner was going to get a shot against Ciampa later in the night. Really smartly worked match where both guys tried to win in quick fashion until it broke down into a high risk slugfest. I haven't seen London wrestle in a few years but he still looks in great shape. This was my first time seeing Dunn and he's real easy to take a liking to. Quality sprint here with some good nearfalls and fun commentary from Ciampa at ringside. It ends in a double pin so without screwing around they go right to deciding that there would be a 3-way for the title later in the night. Good call. (Y)

- The tag match  that no one wanted to see 10 years ago ended up being one of those matches where it was so bad that it was actually entertaining. Kenny's pants kept falling down and Mikey's pants had a hole in it so it looked they hadn't worn these things since '06. :lol We got a clear shot of the Heart Throbs's asses too... so there was that.

- This was the first time I've seen Trevor Lee work as a heel and it was really weird. He kept yelling his own name and doing Ric Flair struts... yeah, pretty weird. Match started off really slow with plenty of stalling from Lee, then Busick got sick of it and it turned into an ECW-level brawl going all around the arena. Fun while that lasted. Once they got back in the ring it was pretty solid action. XWA fans fucking adore Biff. He got a Bryan Danielson-like reaction in ROH so he wasn't gonna lose this. Cool moment in the home stretch where Lee countered a clothesline attempt with that backflipping slam he does and the crowd/announcers go nuts because they had no idea what the hell they just saw.  Paced a little slower than I would've liked, but a good match nonetheless.

- The 3-way was a big surprise. Really, really good match. Ciampa attacked both guys immediately at the bell, knowing that they'd already been through a hard fought match. He tried to end it early but of course that didn't work. A lot of creative spots and constant action. None of that ' two guys in, one guy out' stuff that everyone complains about with 3-ways. All three were always involved. I'm really impressed with the thought they put into these matches on the show. Ciampa kept talking about London's knee brace on commentary during the opener and went right after it during the match. Gotta love the continuity there. But yeah, really fun match here with some close nearfalls.

- AJ Styles vs. Jason Blade. Oh man. Never in my wildest dreams did I think this match would be half as good as it was. It's apparently like a HUGE match for these guys and this company, but I really don't know why. They ran this crazy ass buildup video before it with a bunch of stuff that kept dying slow deaths (rabbits dying, hands coming from the ceiling) and it freaked me the fuck out and all of a sudden Se7en came on the screen and AJ appeared. Idk what any of it meant but it DEFINITELY caught my attention. This was like the perfect wrestling match to play off of all the build they had. It went 25 minutes, was paced perfectly, and both guys left everything they had in the ring. Blade came up huge against the arguable BITW at the moment and held his own for sure. A really physical match with a lot of high impact moves and a real sense of struggle. The final few minutes are a thing of beauty. Fantastic professional wrestling match. (Y)

- I had a feeling this show was just going along _too _well for the rumble match to deliver the goods. It wasn't bad, but it was just a lot of nothing happening. JT Dunn is out at number 2 so he gets my ironman award despite only lasting like 15 minutes. The guy wrestled 3 times that night! MVP goes to Hanson. He was one of the few guys who added some real excitement and action to the match. The award for guys who lasted forever but did a bunch of nothing goes to Brian Fury & Donovan Dijak. Fury was around for 45 minutes but I recall nothing of note he did and I don't think Dijak ever hit an offensive move. :lol There were some surprise appearances from Carlito (dude is jacked now), Snitsky (not sure he ever left his feet), and WeeBL (trolled the crowd hard). They had the problem where when guys came in they never got a chance to shine. Everyone would run in and start punching and kicking in the corner instead of showcasing any of their signature moves. In the end the whole 60 minutes kinda feels like a waste because it all ends in a no contest when the ROH guys take over and invade the show. Hanson, Taven, and Bennett all joined forces in laying everyone out before the XWA commissioner came out and got knocked out. Then Bobby Cruise hit the ring and broke a bottle over someone's head (yes, you read that right). Pretty cool little angle that led to more down the line, but why not let us have a winner here? I hate watching really long matches where nothing is decided in the end. Oh well.

- This show's pretty damn good outside of the rumble match, but even that provides a major storyline and angle towards the end and some decent moments here and there. If you wanna buy it, check it out here: http://xtremerumble15.blogspot.com/​


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Beyond Wrestling seems to be a great in-between for performers to get noticed by larger companies. Guys like Busick, Gulak, Team Tremendous and Juicy Product all really made their names in Beyond and would go on to be booked by other companies. One could argue that since CZW also booked all of the above that perhaps CZW is just as responsible (afterall CZW has a history of finding talent like Cole, Callihan, Ambrose, Fox, Swann and more), but for the most part CZW started booking these guys as a part of their work with Beyond. 

The irony is that when Beyond Wrestling changed their booking style to include bigger names back at Americanrana '13 the idea behind it was to be like an east coast PWG - now a huge chunk of the current PWG roster are actually names that came through Beyond.


----------



## TJQ

Anybody in here own the Zack Sabre Jr or Bryan Danielson WXW best of DVDs? My dumbass didn't pull the trigger when SMV had their sale a while back and now I'm regretting it. Pretty confident I'd get my moneys worth but I just want to make sure.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

TJQ said:


> Anybody in here own the Zack Sabre Jr or Bryan Danielson WXW best of DVDs? My dumbass didn't pull the trigger when SMV had their sale a while back and now I'm regretting it. Pretty confident I'd get my moneys worth but I just want to make sure.


I own the ZSJ DVD but have never watched it yet - but I really don't think you can go wrong with it.


----------



## TJQ

racoonie said:


> I own the ZSJ DVD but have never watched it yet - but I really don't think you can go wrong with it.


Works for me, just bought them both. Heard a lot of great things about WXW and I've been meaning to look into some more ZSJ stuff as he's impressed the fuck out of me in this last year. Should be a great time (Y)


----------



## sharkboy22

@TGQ SMV has their 25% off $50+ sale every month. So you can always pick it up some time in the future.

The XWA show looks really intriguing tbh but I'm not sure if I really wanna part with $20 to get it.


----------



## TJQ

sharkboy22 said:


> @TGQ SMV has their 25% off $50+ sale every month. So you can always pick it up some time in the future.
> 
> The XWA show looks really intriguing tbh but I'm not sure if I really wanna part with $20 to get it.


Ah, wish I would have known that earlier. Oh well, I'll keep that in mind for the future, thanks (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

Concrete, be honest, while I haven't cared for Trevor Lee in any capacity whatsoever, should I try that 2/3 falls match vs Everett or no? b/c I like the former Chiva Kid a good deal & am willing to see something different from him - IE a very lengthy encounter.

And I'm w/most - is it most? well anyone who says it, I'm w/them - on losing steam w/Gargano. I miss Chikara Team FIST days. _(or some of the EVOLVE run like when he had that great match vs Del Sol)_ Now, I just can't be bothered most of the time.


----------



## Concrete

Have not watched it Hayley cause I am NOT watching a match that goes for an hour unless it is billed the second coming of Jesus(read as Hey-Zeus) .


----------



## FITZ

TJQ said:


> Anybody in here own the Zack Sabre Jr or Bryan Danielson WXW best of DVDs? My dumbass didn't pull the trigger when SMV had their sale a while back and now I'm regretting it. Pretty confident I'd get my moneys worth but I just want to make sure.


I haven't watched the Sabre one but I have watched the Danielson comp (or at least the first disc) and it's amazing. His match against Generico and his match with Hero are worth the price alone. I think I had them both at ****1/2 or so.


----------



## Corey

sharkboy22 said:


> @TGQ SMV has their 25% off $50+ sale every month. So you can always pick it up some time in the future.
> 
> The XWA show looks really intriguing tbh but I'm not sure if I really wanna part with $20 to get it.


I rarely spend that kinda money on a single show, but to support a company that basically never releases DVDs yet somehow can still book all these big names, it's totally worth it. I was really impressed with everything, especially the 3-way and Styles/Blade. Here's the preview vid:


----------



## Obfuscation

Concrete said:


> Have not watched it Hayley cause I am NOT watching a match that goes for an hour unless it is billed the second coming of Jesus(read as Hey-Zeus) .


I have my answer. 

Unless I decide to drink a lot later this week & in the throes of returning home I want to sit through an hour long match I think I'm watching. This may have to happen. Look at me planning to do something if i'm rekt. I'm so naive, even w/myself.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG Don't Sweat The Technique*

Brian Cage vs. Biff Busick - **1/4*
_This wasn't necessarily a bad match, but I just really couldn't get into it. I don't really know why, but that is a problem for me w/ most Brian Cage matches._

Mike Bailey vs. Trevor Lee - *****
_This was a lot of fun. Bailey was really impressive here, and I love those stiff & fast kicks he throws._ _Awesome match._

World's Cutest Tag Team vs. Beaver Boys - ****1/4*
_I might be overrating this one a little bit, but I REALLY liked it. Candice & Joey are one of my favorite tag teams in wrestling today, and it's always fun to watch their matches. Beaver Boys also were really impressive here. Really enjoyable match._

Chris Hero vs. Tommy End - ****3/4*
_BADASS match. Just two guys beating the shit out of each other, and I loved it._

ACH vs. Tommaso Ciampa - ***
_Didn't really like this._

Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. Monster Mafia - ****1/2*
_This was a great tag team match. Even better than the 1st one of the night. Really love the team of Sydal & Sabin. Really enjoyed the heel antics of Monster Mafia as well. Great match._

Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet - ******
_UNBELIEVABLE match. Needs to be seen to be believed._

*PWG World Championship:* Roderick Strong (c) vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - *****1/2*
_This was just amazing. Roderick Strong is one of the very best wrestlers in the world right now, and ZSJ is also fucking phenomenal. Great armwork by ZSJ here, good selling by Roddy & exciting nearfalls. That is really everything you can ask for in a World Championship match. Amazing match, and definitely a MOTYC._

Overall this show was AMAZING. My 2nd favorite show of 2015 so far. (Y)​


----------



## Corey

Really great match from Empire State Wrestling I came across with an awesome crowd. Incredible performance from Nese that makes you wonder WHY he isn't signed somewhere big. Bookmark this and check it out for sure. (Y)

*** 3/4 snowflake wise.


----------



## FITZ

AAW Day of Defiance 2014

*Josh Alexander vs. Brett Gakiya *

I don’t think I’ve seen Alexander wrestle before and I was really impressed. He was wrestling a guy that was a lot smaller than him and he really wrestled like it. Lots of cool power moves from Alexander while Gakiya stuck with the more generic indy moves. Good pace with a good length as well. Gakiya was OK enough as he did his job by doing all sorts of flips and making a believable comeback. Nothing too amazing but it was a lot of fun.
***¾* 


*Mallaki Matthews vs. Christian Faith*

Faith squashes Matthews. It was almost 100% Faith with a few useless strike thrown in from poor Mallaki. Christian Faith seemed like he was really close to being good as he was a big guy that did some unique moves but a lot of them just looked sort of awkward. But not that awkward. Anyway for 3 minutes it was an OK squash.
*½* *


_Heritage Title Match:_
*Matt Cage(c) vs. CJ Esparza*

I saw Cage wrestle in Evolve when he and AR Fox has a crazy match with all sorts of flips and a guy in the front row getting a black eye. In this he played a straight up heel that tried to ground the high flier he was in the ring with. If he could figure out how to do a little bit of both he would really have something. Esparza tried to get his high flying moves in but he hurt his leg on a dive to the floor. Either CJ sold his leg amazingly well or he actually hurt it and continued the match. I’m not sure which it actually was but that doesn’t make it any less impressive. Match only lasted about 5 minutes but it was really solid.
****


*Keith Walker w/We Are Here vs. Ryan Boz *

The match had a real old school feel to it. I’m watching a smaller indy company and this felt like they took the two biggest and toughest guys in the area and had them beat the shit out of each other. Now I mean this in the most positive way possible because this was a great big man fight. It’s not something we get to see often and I wasn’t expecting this at all. The pacing was fantastic, they were able to throw each other around, and they beat the shit out of each other. The end was a little too overbooked but not a huge deal since the match itself was really well done. I find it shocking that I see two older guys wrestler that I’ve never seen before (maybe I’ve seen 1 other Boz match) and they have a good match like this. 
*****


*Joey Ryan, Veda Scott, Dan Lawrence, and Markus Crane vs. Candice LaRae, Juntai Miller, Heidi Lovelace, and Marion Fontaine *

After the slugfest that went on before it I thought this was a nice change of pace match. Very light hearted and not serious at all. There was a fun cast of characters and they had a fun match. Veda Scott being absolutely disgusted by her team was pretty funny. Then there was just a lot of goofiness in the match. I didn’t love the match as I felt they weren’t able to decide if this was supposed to be a comedy match or a serious one and it ended up not succeeding as either. You can sit back for 12 minutes and be entertained but nothing more than that unfortunately. 
****


*Knight Wagner, Justice Jones, and Alex Bernardino vs. L.O.S.E.R.S. and Marek Brave* 

So the L.O.S.E.R.S. are these goofy looking guys that got their asses kicked immediately. Brave was the only one that did anything on the team and for the brief time that the match lasted it was essentially a handicap match. Brave did well as he played the outnumbered babyface well. His offense was fast paced and you could tell he was working hard to overcome the odds. It didn’t work but it was a good effort by him and a solid match for such limited time.
**3/4*


_AAW Championship Match:_
*Kevin Steen vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Shane Hollister(c)* 

This started out of a singles match between Steen and Jacobs where the winner would challenge Hollister later on in the night. They started a decent match for a couple minutes where they went for finishers very early because they knew they would have to pull double duty. Hollister came out and beat them both down and was then told he had to defend against both of them. I wasn’t thrilled with the change because I thought Steen and Jacobs could have had a good spring and then the winner could have worked a good match with Hollister. 

Anyway we got the triple threat and it was good. The one thing that was really apparent was that Jimmy Jacobs is a really good babyface. Steen worked as the tweener leaning towards face while Hollister went pure heel. I liked that there wasn’t a lot of 1 guy overselling for a long period of time. We saw it a little but the selling was usually appropriate and we didn’t see someone lay outside the ring for 3 minutes on a basic move. There was some brawling out into the crowd that was a lot of fun and then a solid finishing sequence. They had a good match but I couldn’t help but feel a little cheated. Jacobs/Steen with the winner facing Hollister was one of the main reasons I bought the show and that turning into 1 match, and a match that wasn’t all that long either, kind of sucked. But hey at least it was a good match. Not great though as I didn’t feel there was enough heel tactics from Hollister once the match started and they never really kicked it into the next gear. 
****¼ *


_Ladder Match for the AAW Tag Team Championship:_
*Dave Crist and Josh Alexander vs. Men of the Year(c) (Ethan Page and Michael Elgin)*

Not your typical spotty ladder match as it was more of a hard hitting brawl which I really liked. I think almost every ladder match is going to have a few head scratching moments but this match kept the to a minimum. There wasn’t a lot of going for the belts throughout the match but also weren’t many moments where I thought either team had a chance of winning. The overselling was kept to a minimum as everyone was constantly involved in the match. They didn’t have the world’s wildest brawl or anything but it was entertaining and hard hitting. Nothing too innovative with the ladder but they weren’t trying to amazing everyone with flips, they tried to beat the shit out of each other. The pace was fairly consistent, maybe a little slow for my liking, but they kicked things up nicely. Crist took some really big bumps towards the end that were a nice topping on the match. At the end of the day I saw an entertaining match where I thought both teams tried to get the belts. In a lot of instances I would prefer ladder matches to be worked like this.
****½ *


_Steel Cage Match:_
*Eddie Kingston vs. Silas Young* 

Kingston cut a good promo before this that really has me looking forward to the match. Kingston had attacked Silas’ wife and this was the feud ender. There were times when I could really feel the intensity between the two but there were also moments when it was lacking. The cage also seemed like a pointless stipulation since the door was unlocked and both guys would casually leave the cage to get weapons. They also used a ladder in the match which was not needed at all since they followed a ladder match. Now that I got that stuff out of the way I did overall enjoy the match. It had a slower pace to it but it was a nice mix of an old school grudge match with some more modern spots. I enjoy Kingston as a heel and it was nice to see him in this environment as I have really only seen him in Chikara for what seems like a long time. You had guys that seemed to actually dislike each other and they had an entertaining, violent match. It’s hard to go wrong when you have that in front of you.
*****
​Overall I liked, but didn’t love, the show. I’m glad that so many of the undercard matches were quick because long, bad matches can destroy a show. I know I gave some low ratings here but none of the matches with the low ratings are long. The three main events were good but I was hoping that at least one would be a little better than what I saw. 

If I was local I would be at AAW all the time. As far as following them goes I don’t see that happening. They have storylines and advance them and have shows that are easy to sit through. The commentary was kind of annoying as they talked about other things besides the match and it didn’t add anything and in many cases took away from the show. During the main event they were just listing their favorite cage matches and talking with the waitress at the bar…


----------



## sXeMope

Commentary is probably the worst part about AAW in my opinion. The production value used to take away from it slightly for me as well. The building felt boring to me. Commentary is boring at times, talks about other stuff as stated (I saw Ethan Page tweet a while ago joking about how they talked about Tessa Blanchards Shimmer debut for like 5 minutes over his match) and they just take un-necessary shots sometimes. They shit on other Chicago indies sometimes (Resistance Pro seems to get a lot) and just say things that sound unprofessional IMO.


----------



## santo

PWG Don't Sweat The Technique:

-Brian Cage vs. Biff Busick: **3/4. Thought it was a fun opener. Brian Cage is fun to watch I think. A guy his size with his athleticism is something I enjoy seeing in pro wrestling as opposed to seeing guys his size who have zero mobility and basic big man offense. 
-Mike Bailey vs. Trevor Lee: ****1/4. This to me was like the first PAC/Generico singles match in PWG in 2006. Lots of crazy shit and a great performance by Bailey. Hopefully more people enjoy this match like I did because it was super fun.
-World's Cutest Tag Team vs. Beaver Boys: **. Mostly two stars for the Beaver Boys. Candice does the same stuff over and over again, but the Beaver Boys were awesome. Joey is Joey. Basic tag match, but I'm just not a fan of Joey and Candice.
-Chris Hero vs. Tommy End: ****1/2. Just an awesome match with both guys beating the shit out of each other. Tommy End's strikes are badass and the final sequence had me jumping out of my chair.
-ACH vs. Tommaso Ciampa: **. Some decent stuff, but I just didn't really get into it.
-Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal vs. Monster Mafia: ***. Really good tag match. The Monster Mafia have really cool offense and the way they fuck with people in the crowd was really entertaining. Sabin and Sydal seem like they could wind up being a really good team if they continue to grow some chemistry.
-Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet: *1/2. Honestly, this was overkill and the spots looked dumb. Handsprings, cartwheels, spiked ranas, guys falling on their heads over and over again off the top rope, just total overkill. There's lots of crazy athletic stuff that's entertaining to watch if you want to see a stunt show, but as a wrestling match it wasn't that good.
-Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr: ****1/2. Great stuff here. This felt like an actual title match and both guys worked really hard and did a great job. I'd put this a little above Hero/End for best match of the show, which says a lot about how good this match was. Roderick Strong is on another level right now and Sabre came off as a star here. Loved this match.


----------



## sharkboy22

Well after almost two weeks RF finally shipped my order. Now I wonder how long it's going to take to actually reach. I really don't know why RF (and SMV) can't offer Media Mail as a shipping option. I don't see the need to pay so much more shipping when it reaches in the same amount of time. I get that the packaging is better and what not but I've never had a problem with packages getting damaged with Highspots and I've seen videos on Youtube where discs get loose even with priority mail.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm fairly certain that SMV used to use that but stopped for whatever reason. I've only had a few packages where I had damaged DVD cases, but you can never really blame that on the distributor. Most postal workers probably aren't careful with stuff. I always find this weird thing with RFVideo packages though in that the DVDs always seem to be dusty, or have that protective recycled paper material inside the envelopes he uses, on the cases. It could be the way I open the packages though maybe.



santo said:


> -World's Cutest Tag Team vs. Beaver Boys: **. Mostly two stars for the Beaver Boys. Candice does the same stuff over and over again, but the Beaver Boys were awesome. Joey is Joey. Basic tag match, but I'm just not a fan of Joey and Candice.


Random question here, but am I the only one who's grown somewhat tired of Candice? I feel like since she moved to the Midwest and started appearing on more and more shows that I watch the less I care to watch her wrestle.


----------



## Obfuscation

That is the AAW show that made me say "fuck off" to the promotion. Unbearable. And Kingston vs Silas blow off was almost as terrible as anything involving Matt Cage. Or that commentary which I previously ranted on in this thread. Just everything to hate about indie wrestling. A shame as I really was giddy at the prospects of Kingston vs Silas in a cage.


----------



## Even Flow

sharkboy22 said:


> Well after almost two weeks RF finally shipped my order. Now I wonder how long it's going to take to actually reach. I really don't know why RF (and SMV) can't offer Media Mail as a shipping option. I don't see the need to pay so much more shipping when it reaches in the same amount of time. I get that the packaging is better and what not but I've never had a problem with packages getting damaged with Highspots and I've seen videos on Youtube where discs get loose even with priority mail.


My last RF order took 3 weeks to ship. I'm used to my RF orders taking a few weeks to ship, and then it takes about a week to arrive.


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE 44 match announcements:



> May 15th: Just a reminder that the May 31st EVOLVE 44 card s now at the Ronkonkoma Fire Department Hall on 177 Portion Road in Ronkonkoma, Long Island, NY.
> 
> May 15th: *Biff Busick vs. Mike Bailey* has been a show stealing rivalry in various independent promotions across the United States. Now it is coming to EVOLVE. It will be Busick vs. Bailey on May 31st!
> 
> May 15th: *Rich Swann vs. Trevor Lee* has been signed for EVOLVE 44. This one pits a true WWN veteran against one of the hottest newcomers.
> 
> May 15th: So Cal Val informed us yesterday that she will be in attendance with Anthony Nese and Caleb Konley at EVOLVE 43 and EVOLVE 44.
> 
> May 15th: We are still working on more matches for EVOLVE 44 featuring Johnny Gargano, Rey Horus, TJ Perkins and more. The card is already loaded with today's announced bouts, Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong for the EVOLVE Title in the final match of their feud and *Davey Richards vs. Drew Gulak.* Get your tickets now! The best seats are almost gone.


As much as I wanna see Roddy/Galloway IV, I'll be damned if the rest of this card does absolutely nothing for me. Busick vs. Bailey has about a 1% chance of being as good as it was in PWG, Lee vs. Swann should be fun but nothing special, and I don't wanna see Gulak job to Davey in a match where I guarantee Davey kicks him in the head 6 times. Ugh, hopefuly they do something good with Gargano, Nese, and Perkins, but it doesn't seem likely with who's left. Going head-to-head with Elimination Chamber doesn't help things either.


----------



## Concrete

I will ACTUALLY cry if they waste Rey Horus two shows in a row. Will not be capable of handling that.


----------



## sharkboy22

Jack Evans 187 said:


> EVOLVE 44 match announcements:
> 
> 
> As much as I wanna see Roddy/Galloway IV, I'll be damned if the rest of this card does absolutely nothing for me.* Busick vs. Bailey has about a 1% chance of being as good as it was in PWG*, Lee vs. Swann should be fun but nothing special, and I don't wanna see Gulak job to Davey in a match where I guarantee Davey kicks him in the head 6 times. Ugh, hopefuly they do something good with Gargano, Nese, and Perkins, but it doesn't seem likely with who's left. Going head-to-head with Elimination Chamber doesn't help things either.


Their best match was in CZW to me. Imo, Busick gave Bailey his true break out moment in the US indy scene. They recently had a match in C*4 but I haven't seen it, so don't know how good that is. Also, it seems as if every promotion wants to book their version of Busick/Bailey.


----------



## Corey

sharkboy22 said:


> Their best match was in CZW to me. Imo, Busick gave Bailey his true break out moment in the US indy scene. They recently had a match in C*4 but I haven't seen it, so don't know how good that is. Also, it seems as if every promotion wants to book their version of Busick/Bailey.


I've only seen their match PWG and it was a ton of fun (because it's PWG). It just seems like EVOLVE are ripping off these other matches that delivered in other companies and they're way late in doing it. Doesn't seem very original and their crowds do not evoke the same reactions as others so it's unlikely they'll be as good.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Global Wars 2015

*Moose & Gedo vs. Silas Young & Takaaki Watanabe - ** 1/4

KUSHIDA vs. Chris Sabin vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***

The Kingdom vs. Matt Sydal & Jushin Liger - ** 3/4

Kazuchika Okada vs. Cedric Alexander - *** 1/4

The Addiction vs. The Kingdom vs. RPG Vice - ** 1/2

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. ACH - ***

*ROH World Television Championship
*Jay Lethal (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito - ** 3/4

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Elgin - ** 3/4

*ROH All Stars vs. Bullet Club
*The Briscoes, Roderick Strong, & War Machine vs. AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & The Young Bucks - *** 3/4


- Skipping over the opener, I was kinda disappointed when they said Bobby Fish couldn't make the show so O'Reilly made it a 3-way. I was really looking forward to Sabin vs. KUSHIDA in a singles, but oh well. Match was fun for sure. They surprisingly kept it grounded with virtually no high risk offense. Crowd loved it either way.

- I had a lot of fun with Kingdom vs. Sydal & Liger, as I knew I would. I'm one of the few people who actually like the Kingdom. I think they're funny dudes who have talent to back it up. Maria distracting Liger in the end was hilarious. Also Matt Sydal died. 

- I'm genuinely surprised by Okada/Alexander. The lights went out twice during the match and I jokingly said it happened because no wanted to see them wrestle, but I actually ended up really enjoying the latter half of it. A quality back and forth contest where Alexander had a good showing to go along with his story of never being able to win a major match. Thumbs up. (Y)

- Thank god Romero & Trent were in that tag match, cause I didn't give two shits about the rest. Looking forward to see what's next in the Addiction/reDRagon feud though.

- Admittedly I was pretty distracted during Nakamura/ACH because the Wizards were making a huge comeback and then losing in absolutely heartbreaking fashion for the 2nd game in a row, so yeah... Anyway, I watched it for the most part. ACH had to wear some local dude's tights cause he was having a shit ton of problems that day. Poor guy. Fun little SWAG exchanges and such but it felt kinda short and they didn't do much out of the norm. Solid match but pretty disappointing seeing as it was the thing I was looking forward to most from the whole show. Lacked drama down the stretch too

- I was in full on depressed mode going into Lethal/Naito, then I saw Dijak was out at ringside and that made things even worse. It was a foregone conclusion that there would be interference and there was. This was basically Lethal completely dominating until Naito gets Dijak thrown out and musters up some offense. The crowd never really bought into him winning (and really why would they?) but I personally thought Naito had a legit chance here. Had some good stuff in the closing minutes but not much else before that. I was again left disappointed. :crying:

- Elgin really tried hard in his match but he just has no personality. He does moves and it's just there. They had several miscommunications down the stretch and botched a sling blade or two, but they definitely tried to piece together an exciting finishing stretch. Not a bad match by any means, but they lost their flow in the middle.

- The main event was fucking NUTS! It's a common thing to say in wrestling, but in this instance I mean bodies were LITERALLY flying everywhere. They just kept diving through the ropes, over the ropes, off the ropes, etc. There was a sequences where Hanson took five superkicks and three 450 splashes and actually kicked out. That bothered me, but other than that this was totally enjoyable. It never hit overkill because there weren't many pin attempts, so you don't have to worry about that. Something was always happening to keep the flow going. Roderick Strong ONCE AGAIN looked like a million bucks. A jolt of energy and fun on a show that really needed it.

- This show definitely isn't a bad one, but damn it's really underwhelming. Everything felt like an exhibition match, needed more time, or lacked a real story. I'm shocked to say Okada/Alexander was better than any other singles on this whole card. ​


----------



## DGenerationMC

Roderick Strong is my front-runner for Wrestler of the Year.

He's been killing it EVERYWHERE.


----------



## sXeMope

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The main event was fucking NUTS! It's a common thing to say in wrestling, but in this instance* I mean bodies were LITERALLY flying everywhere. They just kept diving through the ropes, over the ropes, off the ropes, etc. There was a sequences where Hanson took five superkicks and three 450 splashes and actually kicked out.* That bothered me, but other than that this was totally enjoyable. It never hit overkill because there weren't many pin attempts, so you don't have to worry about that. Something was always happening to keep the flow going. Roderick Strong ONCE AGAIN looked like a million bucks. A jolt of energy and fun on a show that really needed


Ugh. This sounds like everything that's wrong with indy wrestling. NOBODY should kick out of that. I can understand Superman comebacks and kicking out of finishers when it's justified but this certainly isn't. 

I bet Elgin wrestled that match like it was his last. Everyone knows he wants to go to New Japan and having a killer match with their Ace would have done him a lot of favors.


----


I listed some stuff I'm looking to unload on eBay. Not much there atm. Trying to unload slowly but in any case there may be something that interests someone.

http://www.ebay.ca/usr/sxemope?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## DGenerationMC

I just watched the ROH v Bullet Club 10-Man Tag and it was cool. To clarify, Hanson did not kick out but rather the rest of Team ROH broke up the pin. Hanson kicked out of something else ridiculous, but I was ok with it because it made him look like the star of the match along with Roddy. The match wasn't crazy as I thought it would be but it was cool. 

The problem I kinda had with it was the fact that Bullet Club was more over than the ROH team...........at an ROH show. It's sad when you think about it but made it could serve as the basis of a Jay Brisoce heel turn whenever he and AJ go at it.


----------



## Corey

Found another really strong match on Youtube today. It's pretty fun searching for stuff and discovering what else is out there. This one from CWF Mid Atlantic has a sweet old school feel to it and the commentators are so damn great. They put over both guys on commentary so hard and add a ton of enjoyment to the match. Bookmark this one too! (like Gargano/Nese)








sXeMope said:


> Ugh. This sounds like everything that's wrong with indy wrestling. NOBODY should kick out of that. I can understand Superman comebacks and kicking out of finishers when it's justified but this certainly isn't.
> 
> I bet Elgin wrestled that match like it was his last. Everyone knows he wants to go to New Japan and having a killer match with their Ace would have done him a lot of favors.





DGenerationMC said:


> I just watched the ROH v Bullet Club 10-Man Tag and it was cool. To clarify, Hanson did not kick out but rather the rest of Team ROH broke up the pin. Hanson kicked out of something else ridiculous, but I was ok with it because it made him look like the star of the match along with Roddy. The match wasn't crazy as I thought it would be but it was cool.
> 
> The problem I kinda had with it was the fact that Bullet Club was more over than the ROH team...........at an ROH show. It's sad when you think about it but made it could serve as the basis of a Jay Brisoce heel turn whenever he and AJ go at it.


Nah I'm 100% that Hanson kicked out with no help after the trios 450s. It was a really cool sequence but the ROH team really SHOULD have been in to made the save. Hanson didn't need to kick out of all that in the middle of the match. I promise you Mope that it wasn't as bad it sounds though.  There was actually a spot in Elgin/Tanahashi that was much worse than that where Tanahashi completely no sold a buckle bomb out of the corner and ran right into delivering the sling blade. I hated it.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*AAW Epic: The 11th Anniversary Show
(March 21, 2015)*

Davey Vega & Justice Jones vs Marion Fontaine & Paco *

Allysin Kay vs Athena *3/4

*AAW Heritage Championship*
Christian Faith (c) vs Louis Lyndon **1/2

*AAW Tag Team Championship - Elimination Match*
Oi4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) (c) vs Zero Gravity (Brett Gakiya & CJ Esparza) vs Dan Lawrence & Markus Crane ***

Falls Count Anywhere Match
Ethan Page vs Jimmy Jacobs ***

Johnny Gargano vs Josh Alexander **3/4

Fourway Scramble Match
Mat Fitchett vs DJ Z vs Candice LeRae vs Chris Sabin **

Blindfold Match
Gregory Iron vs Dick Justice DUD

*AAW Heavyweight Championship*
Eddie Kingston (c) vs Silas Young **1/2

Overall Rating: 5.25


*ROH Supercard of Honor IX
(March 27, 2015)
*
Mark Briscoe vs ACH **1/4

Frankie Kazarian vs Michael Elgin **1/4

Six Man Mayhem Match
Tommaso Ciampa vs Cedric Alexander vs Moose vs Caprice Coleman vs Matt Sydal vs Andrew Everett ***

No Disqualification Match
Jimmy Jacobs vs BJ Whitmer **1/2

Christopher Daniels vs Roderick Strong **3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) (c) vs The Kingdom (Michael Bennett & Matt Taven) **

*ROH World TV Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Jushin Thunder Liger **1/2

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs Samoa Joe ***1/4

Overall Rating: 5.25


----------



## TJQ

Just got my Sabre and Danielson WxW DVDs, super excited to watch these :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH Global Wars 2015*

Gedo & Moose vs. Silas Young & Takaaki Watanabe - **1/4*
_There wasn't really anything wrong or really bad about this match, but it just wasn't interesting or really good either._

Chris Sabin vs. KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'Reilly - *****
_On paper this looks like a lot of fun. And that's what it was - a lot of fun. Chris Sabin is an awesome heel + both KUSHIDA & O'Reilly are really great. Good match, and I really hope that we get a 1vs1 match between KUSHIDA & O'Reilly in the future. I think those 2 could kill it if given good amount of time._

The Kingdom vs. Matt Sydal & Jushin Liger - **1/2*
_I always enjoy watching Sydal, and I always mark for Liger in ROH, but goddamn, Bennett & Taven are so boring. This match was pretty meh for most parts, but I enjoyed some of it. The Liger/Maria stuff was pretty funny and that SSP-to-Superkick spot was pretty epic._

Cedric Alexander vs. Kazuchika Okada - ****1/4*
_This was awesome. It's always a pleasure to watch Okada in the ring, and he truly brought out the best in Cedric Alexander here. Good match._

The Addiction vs. The Decade vs. RPG Vice - ***1/2*
_This was an okay match, but really nothing special._

ACH vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - *****
_This was a good match, but I honestly expected & hoped that it would be better. Still a good match though._

*ROH World Television Championship:* Jay Lethal (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito - ****1/4*
_I thought this was really good, and the best singles match of the night alongside Okada/Alexander. Awesome match._

Michael Elgin vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - *****
_This was A LOT better than I expected it to be. I thought it would be awful, but it ended up being good._

ROH All Stars vs. Bullet Club - ****1/2*
_This was just a CRAZY match, and for sure the best match of the night. If you can/want to check out only one match from this show, this is the match you should watch. Awesome main event._

Overall an OK show.​


----------



## Corey

*PWG - Don't Sweat The Technique

*Brian Cage vs. Biff Busick - ***

Trevor Lee vs. Mike Bailey - *** 1/4

World's Cutest Tag Team vs. Beaver Boys - *** 1/4

Chris Hero vs. Tommy End - *

Tommaso Ciampa vs. ACH - **

Monster Mafia vs. Matt Sydal & Chris Sabin - ***

Ricochet vs.Andrew Everett - *** 1/4

*PWG World Championship
*Roderick Strong (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - ****+


- Cage vs. Busick was a quality opener. Really liked how Busick constantly tried to chop down the big legs of Cage but he was just too damn strong throughout. Most of the match was good stuff (outside of Cage having to stand around for an extra few seconds because of Busick climbing the ropes) but they fucked up whatever they were trying to do for the finish and that dropped my rating.

- It's pretty damn incredible how much talent Lee & Bailey have for their young age. Lee is only 21 and idk how old Bailey is but I doubt he's much older (if any at all). I thought these two tore the house down in an incredibly fast paced, exciting matchup. That apron spot man, JESUS.

- Beaver Boys have won me over in just two matches. You're gonna get great heat when you beat up a woman and I fucking love it when John Silver gets pissed off. Candice looked like a million bucks in this one. Good stuff.

- Outside of the first few minutes, I pretty much hated Hero/End. I'm not a fan of matches at all when they just throw kicks and strikes for 20 minutes. It just doesn't appeal to me. I thought it was really dumb how they sold all these strikes for a while and then picked the two most random moments to shrug them off like they meant nothing. Then Tommy kicks out of a NASTY cradle piledriver, gets hit with at least 5 elbows, kicks out yet again, and gets beat by a tombstone piledriver. So unnecessary. Ugh.

- I geeked out pretty hard at the beginning of Ciampa/ACH. Never thought you'd hear a chant of "Ciampa's ballin!" :lol Sadly, outside of some fun chants and the crowd providing entertainment, this match didn't feature much else.

- Mafia vs. Sydal & Sabin was again, rock solid. Ethan Page has some serious beef with people in the crowd. Like they fucking hate him.  Thought the pacing in this was a little off, but otherwise another quality tag match. Sydal & Sabin should be the next tag champs.

- I wasn't as enthralled with Ricochet/Everett as some others because those two aren't really the type of guys who are gonna give you much on offense unless it's kicks or flips, but it definitely picked up BIG time down the stretch. I kinda wish Ricochet didn't kick out of the back to back reverse rana's, but it happened. Then Andrew Everett died. 

- Strong vs. Sabre was terrific. Sabre quite literally went after the left arm at any open opportunity and it looked so painful. Strong had to basically kill him to get him off of him. Some excellent sequences and painful transitions here. So many little things Sabre does are so nifty to watch. ALWAYS attacks the left arm and almost never anything else. The only reason I don't rate it higher is because I think they went a little overboard with the nearfalls, but hey, the crowd fuckin loved it. The year of Roddy continues!

- I thought the middle of the show was poor, but everything else was rock solid and enjoyable. Not as good as From Out of Nowhere cause it just never had that great 2nd match to go with the main event imo. Plenty of other good ones though.​


----------



## sharkboy22

Actually, if I'm not mistaken, I think Bailey is probably 23 or 24 even though he looks like 20 for the most 

I've still yet to pick up the PWG show but I should be getting it this month. Ended up spending PWG money on RF's sale the other day but it was worth it imo.


----------



## flag sabbath

Having mostly ditched Indy wrestling over the last few years, I'm hopelessly out of touch with ROH, PWG, Evolve etc. and for the most part I don't care. That said, my interest has been piqued by all the love being thrown at Roderick Strong in 2015. Roddy was the most underrated worker of the mid-late noughties & if only he'd been able to bring his PWG commentary persona to his promos, he would surely have been a star. 

Anyway, I'll happily chuck rep at anyone who can be arsed to list Roddy's must-see matches from the last year or so. Thanks.


----------



## FITZ

All of his matches with Drew Galloway from Evolve 
Literally every match he's had in PWG
My all accounts every match he had last week in the ROH/New Japan shows. 

He's been on fire this year. I'm sure he had a few matches that weren't too amazing in ROH but as far as I can remember everything he's done this year has been great. 


I think I might be going to Evolve 44 in a couple weeks so I'll see the next Strong/Galloway match which should be cool. Not seeing a shitty indy show before it starts and not spending an hour on intermission to build a cage should make the experience a lot better.


----------



## TJQ

flag sabbath said:


> Having mostly ditched Indy wrestling over the last few years, I'm hopelessly out of touch with ROH, PWG, Evolve etc. and for the most part I don't care. That said, my interest has been piqued by all the love being thrown at Roderick Strong in 2015. Roddy was the most underrated worker of the mid-late noughties & if only he'd been able to bring his PWG commentary persona to his promos, he would surely have been a star.
> 
> Anyway, I'll happily chuck rep at anyone who can be arsed to list Roddy's must-see matches from the last year or so. Thanks.


vs Zack Sabre Jr @ PWG Don't Sweat the Technique
vs Trevor Lee @ PWG From Out Of Nowhere
vs Alberto El Patron - ROH 1/31/2015
vs Kyle O'Reilly - ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta
vs Christopher Daniels - ROH Supercard of Honor IX
vs Kyle O'reilly @ PWG Black Cole Sun*** (Technically from 2014, but it was the beginning of his reign as PWG world champ and a fantastic guerrilla warfare match. Definitely worth checking out.)

From what I've heard (not surprisingly), Roddy absolutely tore the fucking house down with Kushida and Tanahashi in the first 2 nights of ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds.


----------



## NastyYaffa

flag sabbath said:


> Having mostly ditched Indy wrestling over the last few years, I'm hopelessly out of touch with ROH, PWG, Evolve etc. and for the most part I don't care. That said, my interest has been piqued by all the love being thrown at Roderick Strong in 2015. Roddy was the most underrated worker of the mid-late noughties & if only he'd been able to bring his PWG commentary persona to his promos, he would surely have been a star.
> 
> Anyway, I'll happily chuck rep at anyone who can be arsed to list Roddy's must-see matches from the last year or so. Thanks.


Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. (PWG Don't Sweat The Technique) - ****1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Alberto El Patron (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton) - ****1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Kyle O'Reilly (ROH Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta) - ****1/4
Roderick Strong vs. Trevor Lee (PWG From Out Of Nowhere) - ***3/4

His 2015 has been amazing.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

flag sabbath said:


> Having mostly ditched Indy wrestling over the last few years, I'm hopelessly out of touch with ROH, PWG, Evolve etc. and for the most part I don't care. That said, my interest has been piqued by all the love being thrown at Roderick Strong in 2015. Roddy was the most underrated worker of the mid-late noughties & if only he'd been able to bring his PWG commentary persona to his promos, he would surely have been a star.
> 
> Anyway, I'll happily chuck rep at anyone who can be arsed to list Roddy's must-see matches from the last year or so. Thanks.



vs Drew Galloway from EVOLVE 35, 36 & 38
vs Trevor Lee PWG From Out of Nowhere
vs Kyle O'Reilly PWG Black Cole Sun
vs Zack Sabre Jr PWG Don't Sweat the Technique
vs KUSHIDA ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds Night 1
He has matches coming up with Tanahashi and Nakamura on ROH which should be great.
vs Alberto El Patron ROH Winter Warrior Tour
vs Biff Busick EVOLVE 42
vs AJ Styles - ROH
vs Cedric Alexander- ROH


----------



## Corey

Everyone has already listed the essentials, but add on these three:

Roddy vs. Trent (FIP Ascension 2015) *** 1/2
Roddy & The Briscoes vs. Sydal, ACH, & El Patron (ROH TV) ****
Aries & Strong vs. Ricochet & Uhaa Nation (WWN Supershow) *** 3/4

I've been saying for a long time now. Roddy is the wrestler of the year and the best wrestler in the world right now.


----------



## TJQ

How often does RF do sales?


----------



## sXeMope

It varies. He does the usual holiday sales but sometimes he'll do random weekend sales but that's mostly on select things. Like, 25% off ECW or something.


----------



## TJQ

Alrighty, thanks. A few shoots I'm looking into getting that I can't seem to find online, but I have no desire to spend like $20 per DVD as they really have no replay value.


----------



## sharkboy22

TJQ said:


> Alrighty, thanks. A few shoots I'm looking into getting that I can't seem to find online, but I have no desire to spend like $20 per DVD as they really have no replay value.


You can also check the RF Video NOW on demand service. I hardly doubt he'll have a sale on it but you can get them for a few dollars less. You'll save a lot in the long run as you won't have to pay shipping.


----------



## sXeMope

RFVideoNow has been pretty disappointing thus far. Too much old stuff on it IMO, and it's not even good old stuff. Like, who wants to watch a Dana Dameson shoot interview? I feel like the Rey shoot or the Young Bucks would be a much better use of server space..


----------



## TJQ

sharkboy22 said:


> You can also check the RF Video NOW on demand service. I hardly doubt he'll have a sale on it but you can get them for a few dollars less. You'll save a lot in the long run as you won't have to pay shipping.


I actually came across that earlier and 2 of the ones I'm interested in are on there for like $13 ea, but I'm primarily after the Young Bucks shoot from a few months ago which unfortunately wasn't. Chances are I'll be a cheap lil' pecker and wait until black friday like last year and make all my orders at once :lol


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> RFVideoNow has been pretty disappointing thus far. Too much old stuff on it IMO, and it's not even good old stuff. Like, who wants to watch a Dana Dameson shoot interview? I feel like the Rey shoot or the Young Bucks would be a much better use of server space..


I had to google Dana Dameson and after doing so I'm pretty sure I've never heard of her before.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Highspots currently has The Kevin Steen Shows up for sale, 50% off until Memorial Day. I am tempted to get a couple - only one I have seen is Paul London/Excalibur. Any reccomendations? Thinking maybe The Young Bucks one, and definitely the one with Gabe.


----------



## Groovemachine

Surprisingly, the Elgin KSS is one of the best, it's hilarious. Cole's is great too. And like you mentioned, the first Young Bucks one is top notch.


----------



## Corey

Oh god. Richards is ranked #3 ... 

EVOLVE news:



> May 19th: DGUSA Open The United Gate Champions Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann sent out an open contract for their first title defense. It has been signed surprisingly by Drew Gulak, who says he will have a new protege in New York. Gulak says he wants this match for a specific reason that he will unveil before the contest. The match is set for May 30th in Queens, NY. It's Gargano & Swann defending the titles vs. Gulak & his new protege at EVOLVE 43.
> 
> May 19th: This now rounds out the complete card for EVOLVE 43 on May 30th in Queens at La Boom with a special 6pm EST. bell time. Here's a quickie look:
> 
> -DGUSA Title Match: Drew Galloway vs. Biff Busick
> -DGUSA Tag Title Match: Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann vs. Drew Gulak & his new protege
> -Caleb Konley with So Cal Val vs. Davey Richards
> -Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
> -TJ Perkins vs. Mike Bailey
> -Anthony Nese with So Cal Val vs. Rey Horus
> 
> May 19th: EVOLVE 44 is set for Long Island at the Ronkonkoma Fire Department Hall on May 31st at 8pm. New matches have been signed! TJ Perkins walked out on The Premier Athlete Brand at the WWNLive Experience in San Jose. Now The PAB wants a match against him. It'll be TJ Perkins vs. Anthony Nese at EVOLVE 44!
> 
> May 19th: Rey Horus vs. Drew Gulak's new protege has also been signed for EVOLVE 44 on May 31st. We have a quickie look at the updated lineup:
> 
> -EVOLVE Title Match: Drew Galloway vs. Roderick Strong
> -Davey Richards vs. Drew Gulak
> -Rich Swann vs. Trevor Lee
> -Biff Busick vs. Mike Bailey
> -Anthony Nese with So Cal Val vs. TJ Perkins
> -Rey Horus vs. Drew Gulak's new protege
> -Plus more to be signed with Johnny Gargano, Caleb Konley with So Cal Val and others!
> 
> May 19th: Both EVOLVE 43 and EVOLVE 44 will be on live iPPV at www.WWNLive.com and *we have an iPPV special for you! Pre-order the live iPPV and on demand version of both EVOLVE 43 and EVOLVE 44 and we will give you a past EVOLVE, DGUSA or WWN Supershow iPPV of your choice for FREE!* You will get unlimited viewing of this iPPV. To redeem simply email your paypal receipts with your free selection to [email protected]. Act now, this offer is only good until This Friday at midnight EST.
> 
> May 19th: The news keeps coming today! EVOLVE is set to return to Florida on July 10th and 11th. Here's the info:
> 
> EVOLVE 45
> Friday, July 10th
> The Orpheum
> 1915 E 7th Ave
> Ybor City, FL 33605
> Belltime: 9pm EST
> 
> EVOLVE 46
> Saturday, July 11th
> Barnett Park & Gym
> 4801 W. Colonial Dr.
> Orlando, FL 32808
> Belltime: 7pm EST.
> 
> Already confirmed:
> -EVOLVE & DGUSA Champion Drew Galloway
> -Davey Richards
> -Chris Hero
> -Timothy Thatcher
> -Biff Busick
> -Rich Swann
> -Trevor Lee


Who could be Gulak's new protege? Any ideas? Really good idea by Gabe to do the pre order special since they're going head to head with Elimination Chamber that night. Basically you're spending $30 for three shows. Not bad. 

STOP BOOKING DAVEY RICHARDS


----------



## EmbassyForever

ROH - Global Wars 2015

Moose & Gedo vs. Silas Young & Takaaki Watanabe - **1/4

KUSHIDA vs. Chris Sabin vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ***1/4

The Kingdom vs. Matt Sydal & Jushin Liger - ***

Kazuchika Okada vs. Cedric Alexander - ***3/4

The Addiction vs. The Kingdom vs. RPG Vice - **3/4

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. ACH - ***1/4

ROH World Television Championship
Jay Lethal (c) vs. Tetsuya Naito - ***3/4

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs. Michael Elgin - ***

ROH All Stars vs. Bullet Club
The Briscoes, Roderick Strong, & War Machine vs. AJ Styles, Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson, & The Young Bucks - ***1/2

Great show top to bottom, very consistent. Everything was sold-good, but imo, the real standouts were Lethal/Naito and Okada/Alexander.
I thought the ME was very good, but not as good as others, from reviews I've seen.


----------



## Concrete

Hey @Jack Evans 187, lets stop booking Anthony Nese first. Also, gut says Drew Gulak's protege will end up being Tracy Williams.


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> Hey @Jack Evans 187, lets stop booking Anthony Nese first. Also, gut says Drew Gulak's protege will end up being Tracy Williams.


But I like Nese... 

Williams huh? Saw him work Thatcher a few months months back. Would seemingly fit right into the style.


----------



## sXeMope

Nese is one of those guys who's missing something IMO. I just can't put my finger on it, but whenever I watch him it feels like there's one thing stopping him from being a star. 

Williams is a logical choice. He reminds me a lot of Gulak, Thatcher, and Busick (And Silver Ant but that's up for discussion :hmm. He's really been breaking out in the last 6 months it seems. Sounds like a solid line-up of shows. That deal is a great incentive to check them out. I wish Gabe would just give in and release his shows digitally like virtually everyone else.

I saw that Highspots has a Diva Diaries with Crazy Mary Dobson up for pre-order. Looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Concrete

Plus Gulak trained Williams I think. At least partially.


----------



## RKing85

All Steen Show dvd's half off over at highspots.

Thinking of grabbing Sexy Chuckie T's, Nigel's, and Gargano's.


----------



## smitlick

The ones Steen does with the Canadians like Elgin and the SSB are the better ones IMO. The worst one was probably the Paul London one just because of how seemingly high he was.


----------



## RKing85

Seen the Smash Brothers one. Haven't seen the Elgin one. Have the Excaliber/London set, but only watched the Excaliber one.


----------



## TJQ

RKing85 said:


> Seen the Smash Brothers one. Haven't seen the Elgin one. Have the Excaliber/London set, but only watched the Excaliber one.


Is the Excalibur one as good as I hope it is? If I do actually buy anything from this sale they'd definitely be Excalibur/Chuckie T/Final Bucks eps.


----------



## Groovemachine

Excalibur one is loads of fun, mainly because they talk so much about how awesome PWG is, and they bring up some great stories from their time in CZW.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Chucky T and Davey are the two best guests in my humble opinion. But Hero, Gabe, Hardy and every other show is good.


----------



## sharkboy22

^Not to mention, it has probably one of the most awkward intros ever. 

Does anyone if Highspots will have a sale for memorial day? I see that the Kevin Steen show is "good through Memorial Day", so I'm wondering if this is pretty much their sale. Which sort of sucks unless you really want to get some Kevin Steen shows.


----------



## ddan

*PWG Don’t Sweat The Technique*
Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage - **3/4
Mike Bailey vs. Trevor Lee - ***1/2
World’s Cutest Tag Team vs. Beaver Boys - ***1/4
Tommy End vs. Chris Hero - ***3/4
ACH vs. Tommaso Ciampa - **
Monster Mafia vs. Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal - ***
Andrew Everett vs. Ricochet - ****
Roderick Strong vs. Zack Sabre jr. - ****1/2

Awesome show like always.


----------



## RKing85

Thought the Excaliber one was awesome. Although I worshop the ground PWG and Excaliber walk on, so I might be bias.


----------



## TJQ

RKing85 said:


> Although I worshop the ground PWG and Excaliber walk on, so I might be bias.


Well then I'll probably enjoy it a shit ton because I'm the exact same way :lol


----------



## sXeMope

I enjoyed the Steen Show w/ Drake. Gabe had a decent one. Cliff Compton had some interesting stories as well. Told a pretty funny story about a GnR concert with Sami Zayn.

SMV is having their usual sale tomorrow.


----------



## Platt

RF are having a 25% off all DVD/BDs sale and unlike Black Friday it includes HOH and Kayfabe Commentaries stuff. Time to spend far too much money :$


----------



## sharkboy22

Time to finally get HOH VII :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> RF are having a 25% off all DVD/BDs sale and unlike Black Friday it includes HOH and Kayfabe Commentaries stuff. Time to spend far too much money :$


I start my new job Saturday, so this sale has come too soon for me


----------



## Platt

I'm probably not ordering too much now I've seen SMV are having their monthly sale as well, I need to get a bunch from them and can't afford to spend a lot on both. Managed to cut my list down to 7 from the 20+ it started with, the rest can wait till the next sale or Black Friday if needs be.


----------



## Even Flow

There's only a few shoots I really want from RF, one or two HOH shows and more ECW DVD's.


----------



## Platt

It's all shoots I'm grabbing, I need the latest HOH but I've already seen it through other means so that can wait till Black Friday. Here's what I'm planning on getting at the moment

Timeline ECW 1999 RVD 
Cliff Compton - Wake Up Time to Die w/Tracy Smothers
Drew Galloway Shoot Interview
American Wolves Shoot Interview
Drake Younger Shoot Interview
Face Off Vol. 18 Trading Places (Gabe & Pearce)
Rey Mysterio Jr 2015 Shoot Interview


----------



## Even Flow

You not getting The Bucks shoot?


----------



## Platt

I got the audio from here and listened to it last week. will probably grab it on Black Friday for the collection but just getting ones I can't find elsewhere for now.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sXeMope

I'm probably gonna skip on RF's sale. The only things I want to see are the shoots with the Bucks and Rey, and I'd prefer digital copies of both. 

Got a cart for SMV. Hoping they have some new releases for the sale. Hoping they release this years Masters of Pain. I have a decent size cart for Highspots as well but I'm waiting for a sale because of shipping costs.


----------



## TJQ

I picked up the Bucks shoot from RF, figured I'd save myself a few bucks 8*D.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I have a feeling I am going to drop some serious cash tomorrow/this weekend.

I am going to place a large SMV order tomorrow getting caught up on AIW, Beyond and Chikara. I only need 2-3 each for AIW and Beyond, but need the entire of 2015 for Chikara. Actually finally just watching the 2014 finale tonight....I have so much wrestling I follow it is impossible.

Hoping ROH does a Memorial Day sale so I can pick up the most recent releases featuring Samoa Joe's matches against ACH and Michael Elgin.


----------



## RKing85

how are the Timeline ones? Obviously with different people you are going to get a mixed bags. Any that I should be sure to grab?


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601744366856732673


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/601744366856732673


:mark: Hopefully they put some DVD's on sale.


----------



## Even Flow

I haven't bought an ROH DVD in years.


----------



## sharkboy22

Seems like all Highspots has planned in the Kevin Steen Show sale


----------



## sXeMope

Made a SMV order. Somewhat bigger than I expected. Remembered a show I wanted to buy and it went from there. Bought a couple of IWA Mid South shows because they were only $5.99 and looked like a fun card.


2015-04-10 - AAW Hell Hath No Fury
2015-04-12 - Alpha-1 The Punished
2015-02-28 - 03-21 - C4 Underground Vol 1 and The Doom Generation
2015-05-03 - IWA Mid South Springs Eternal
2015-04-24 - AIW Make Em Say Uhh
2015-03-21 - JAPW Awaken
2014-11-15 - JAPW 18th Anniversary Show
2015-01-11 - BATTLEWAR 24
2014-07-17 - IWA Mid South An American Wolf In Clarksville
2014-11-13 - IWA Mid South Broken Boundaries
2014-04-13 - IWA Mid South Thunder After Thunder


----------



## Platt

I kept my SMV to the usual 10 physical DVD/BDs as that seems to be the magic number for avoiding customs charges in the UK and grabbed a couple of things they have for download only. I'm now caught up on AAW & AIW and have filled in the gaps in my Beyond collection so I can finally sit down and watch through them.

AIW Make 'Em Say Uhh
AAW Hell Hath No Fury (BD)
AAW Epic: 11th Anniversary (BD)
Beyond Wrestling Scorned
Beyond Wrestling When Satan Rules His World
Beyond Wrestling Hit And Run
Beyond Wrestling Ends Meet
Beyond Wrestling Tournament For Tomorrow 3: Finals
Beyond Wrestling Alive And Kicking
Freelance Pro Wrestling Friends With Benefits (SMV Download)
Tidal Wrestling - Women Of TCW Vol 1 (SMV Download)

EDIT:
ROH Sale









I might order a couple of things. Probably just the NJPW shows from last year, the Year 4 set and the last Steen comp. Crazy to think my last ROH order was in this same sale last year.

EDIT 2:
Highspots have started a sale as well


----------



## Even Flow

SMV charge through customs now? When I used to do $150-$200 orders a few years back, I never got charged by customs because they're based in PA. like RF & ROH also.


----------



## sXeMope

I've never gotten Customs charges from SMV, but I've always kept it around 10 DVDs as well. Whatever the maximum number is before you're required to use Express Shipping. Aren't customs charges based on the cost of the merchandise? I haven't placed an SMV order in a while but I used to place $150-$200 orders that had a value of like $50-$75 on the shipping label. Do they not do that anymore?

That Highspots sale doesn't do anything for me. Ugh. I was hoping I could get some decent savings to balance the shipping costs. Perhaps I'll just order the PWG DVDs from PWG themselves. It's weird but sometimes one DVD can drive shipping costs up about $20.


----------



## Even Flow

I dunno about their shipping charges anymore, since i've not done a SMV order in around 18 months or so. But I do know when I do an RF order, they always lie about the shipping charge. But i've always been fine with shipping charges from SMV, Shimmer, RF, ROH (in the past) & WWN Live. I've done about 2 Highspots orders in the past and been charged by customs. I did the PWG Black Friday sale a few years back & last year and didn't get charged, which totally surprised me.

The good thing about PWG at the moment too, is that i'm only about 4-5 shows behind :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa

Finally watched this....









*ROH Supercard Of Honor IX*

Mark Briscoe vs. ACH - ***1/2*
_This was better than expected for sure. Fun opener._

Michael Elgin vs. Frankie Kazarian - ***1/2*
_Another match that was better than expected. Elgin actually working over Kazarian's neck was a nice surprise. He should do stuff like that more often. OK match._

*Six Man Mayhem Match*
Andrew Everett vs. Caprice Coleman vs. Cedric Alexander vs. Matt Sydal vs. Moose vs. Tommaso Ciampa - ***3/4*
_This was FUN. And after watching this, I'd love to see Everett vs. Sydal & Everett vs. Moose. I think both matches could be really good._

*No DQ Match*
BJ Whitmer vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4*
_This match was OK, but the post-match stuff w/ Jacobs & Lacey was fantastic. Dem feels. Perfect way to end Jacobs' ROH career._

Christopher Daniels vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4*
_This was a pretty good match. It was pretty damn one sided though, as Daniels didn't get to do much here. It was just Roddy doing his thing._

*ROH World Tag Team Championship:* reDRagon (c) vs. The Kingdom - ****1/2*
_I really enjoyed this. Great tag team match, and I also must mention that Bennett was HILARIOUS in this. Only thing that was bad about this match was the ending, which was really lame._

*ROH World Television Championship:* Jay Lethal (c) vs. Jushin Liger - ****1/2*
_Another great match. I always mark for Liger in ROH, and this was the best he has looked in a while. He put on a great performance, and so did Lethal. Great match._

*ROH World Championship:* Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Samoa Joe - ****1/2*
_I have heard a lot of negative reviews for this match, but I really enjoyed it. While it was nowhere near as great as their Steel Cage match from 2004, it was still a pretty damn good World Championship match._

Overall I had a lot of fun w/ this show. Probably the best ROH show of 2015, that I've seen. (Y)​


----------



## sXeMope

Even Flow said:


> I dunno about their shipping charges anymore, since i've not done a SMV order in around 18 months or so. But I do know when I do an RF order, they always lie about the shipping charge. But i've always been fine with shipping charges from SMV, Shimmer, RF, ROH (in the past) & WWN Live. I've done about 2 Highspots orders in the past and been charged by customs. I did the PWG Black Friday sale a few years back & last year and didn't get charged, which totally surprised me.
> 
> The good thing about PWG at the moment too, is that i'm only about 4-5 shows behind :lmao


I'm literally almost 2 years behind. I had an order issue in March 2013. TL;DR - I didn't get the order until Summer of 2014 and it kinda left me jaded towards the whole product. I have the DVDs up to the end of 2014 but haven't gotten around to watching them, with the exception of BOLA and a couple of other shows. Last shows I watched in order were ASW9


----------



## Even Flow

I've yet to watch BOLA 2014


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Just saw the ROH sale and decided to pick up a few DVDs, got Jay Lethals most recent DVD, the latest Kevin Steen one, Adam Cole making of a Champion and Bryan Danielson vs Nigel McGuinness


----------



## sharkboy22

So many sales, so little money. I'm thinking about going with ROH but these companies (with the exception of Highspots) are fucking killing me with their shipping. $8.50 to ship three DVDs!? What the fuck?

I'm getting So Cal Showdown II, No Escape and Rising Above. It's only coming up to $15 but $23 with shipping. Sucks Highspots had to have such a disappointing sale (for me anyways). I just don't see why I have to be forced to pay so much for shipping. I get that it's more secure but I've seen unboxing vids where people get loose discs with RF Video and SMV. I've yet to have such as issue with Highspots so I'd take my chances.


----------



## RKing85

As somebody who works in the postal industry, who is the sender has nothing to do with if a package gets hit with customs or not. It's all based on the value of the package. So order from places that fudge the value of what's inside. From my experiences, on parcels from the US to Canada, $100 value seems to be the magic number of what gets nailed for customs. Although that isn't set in stone. Definitly seen some packages worth more that didn't get customs put on them, and I've seen some for less than did get nailed. But $100 seems to be about the general rule.

Places orders from highspots and rfvideo. And other than the ROH/New Japan shows, I am forbidding myself from any more dvd's until Black Friday. Got enough to watch, and need to rewatch some stuff as well.

Highspots - Steen Show with Chuck Taylor, Steen Show with Johnny Gargano, Best Friends with Ricochet, Best Friends with Roderick Strong, Timeline of WCW 1993 with Vader, Timeline of WWF 1992 with Bret Hart

RFVideo - Timeline of WWE 1997 with Jim Cornette, Wrestlecade 12/13 combo, Wrestlecade 14, Cornette in the UK 4 show set, Back to the Territories Mid Atlantic


----------



## Platt

Even Flow said:


> SMV charge through customs now? When I used to do $150-$200 orders a few years back, I never got charged by customs because they're based in PA. like RF & ROH also.



They put the values at $3 per DVD and $30 seems to be the magic number that lets it slip through UK customs. Last time I ordered 11 or 12 by mistake it got picked up.

Had some success finally with Highspots shipping, had put 10 DVDs in my cart and the shipping was coming out at $65ish almost 3 times what SMV had charged for the same amount so I emailed them and called them out on it. Anyway after a few emails back and forth the guy went into their system and adjusted the weight of the items I wanted which brough the shipping down by $25. 

Apparently if I understood them right their system is based on the weight of each item automatically calculating the shipping price. They have DVDs in at 1/2 a pound because that's what they weight with packaging which is fine for 1 DVD but each time you add another it adds another lot of packaging.

I've also now got it in writing that they will credit me for any over charge on the shipping for any orders.


----------



## sXeMope

I might try to email them to get the cost down. The cost for mine may be a little more justified as I had two of the 10 for $10 loose DVDs, and 6 or 7 DVDs but the shipping cost is still pretty high.


----------



## TJQ

Even Flow said:


> I've yet to watch BOLA 2014


WELL WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU WAITING FOR? HURRY THAT ASS UP.


----------



## sharkboy22

Wait, do you guys e-mail RF and/or SMV and ask them to put lower prices on the DVDs to pay a lower customs fee? Or do they do that already once you're an international customer?


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Wait, do you guys e-mail RF and/or SMV and ask them to put lower prices on the DVDs to pay a lower customs fee? Or do they do that already once you're an international customer?


They do it already I'm pretty sure. Highspots is a different story because their shipping is done automatically and prices increase quickly, especially if you're international. They're also the only ones who put the actual value on the packing slip I'm pretty sure. I contacted Highspots for a shipping question a couple of Black Fridays ago and they kind of stood by the price at first but over the course of a few emails, managed to get them down as Platt did. I would assume that they probably pocket quite a bit of the shipping money because of that because surely there are a lot of people who don't contact them because of it.


----------



## TJQ

DDT4 is up for pre order

http://prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/2015/dvd0159.html


----------



## RKing85

I don't think I have ever ordered wrestling dvd's from anywhere where the value listed on the package is what I actually paid for the merchandise/discs themselves. Every place I believe low balls. Which is a good thing.


----------



## smitlick

When I fill out customs forms half the time I can't remember how much the order cost to actually fill it in correctly.


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Donst is back.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG Don't Sweat the Technique
(April 3, 2015)*

Biff Busick vs Brian Cage *1/2

Mike Bailey vs Trevor Lee ***

World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) vs The Beaver Boys (Alex Reynolds & John Silver) ***

Tommy End vs Chris Hero ***1/4

ACH vs Tommaso Ciampa *1/4

Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) vs Chris Sabin & Matt Sydal **3/4

Andrew Everett vs Ricochet ***1/4

*PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr. ****

Overall Rating: 7.25


*ROH/NJPW Global Wars Night 1 PPV
(May 15, 2015)*

Silas Young & Takaaki Watanabe vs Moose & Gedo **

Chris Sabin vs KUSHIDA vs Kyle O'Reilly **3/4

Matt Sydal & Jushin Thunder Liger vs The Kingdom (Michael Bennett & Matt Taven) **1/4

Cedric Alexander vs Kazuchika Okada ***

RPG Vice (Rocky Romero & Trent Barretta) vs The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) vs The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) *3/4

ACH vs Shinsuke Nakamura **3/4

*ROH World TV Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Tetsuya Naito ***

Michael Elgin vs Hiroshi Tanahashi **1/2

ROH All Stars (Roderick Strong, Hanson, Raymond Rowe, Mark Briscoe & Jay Briscoe) vs Bullet Club (AJ Styles, Karl Anderson, Doc Gallows, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) ***1/2

Overall Rating: 6.25


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Just a small ROH order for me:

- Thanks Steen Thanks
- Eddie Edwards: Road to the Triple Crown

Hoping PWG decides to release a Steen "Best Of" one day... (soon)


----------



## DGenerationMC

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> Hoping PWG decides to release a Steen "Best Of" one day... (soon)


Speaking of PWG doing Best Ofs, I know I'll be buying The Best of The Young Bucks in PWG with a tear rolling down my cheek.


----------



## blink_41sum_182

PWG Don't Sweat the Technique 

1. Biff Busick vs. Brian Cage - *** 1/4
2. Mike Bailey vs. Trevor Lee - ****
3. World's Cutest Tag Team vs. Beaver Boys - *** 3/4
4. Chris Hero vs. Tommy End - *** 1/2
5. ACH vs. Tommasso Ciampa - ** 1/2
6. Chris Sabin and Matt Sydal vs. Monster Mafia - *** 3/4
7. Ricochet vs. Andrew Everett - *** 1/2
8. Roderick Strong vs. Zach Sabre Jr. - ****


2nd best show of the year behind WK9


----------



## Platt

Do not watch if you're avoiding DDT4 spoilers obviously.


----------



## maxpower2781

Selling a few rare ROH DVDs and a Rare WWE VHS on Ebay if anyone is interested:

ROH A NIGHT OF TRIBUTE
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331565563279?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

ROH REDEMPTION (Unopened)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331565562448?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

ROH IT ALL BEGINS
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331565562628?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

ROH INJUSTICE
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331565562809?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

ROH Transform
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331565563090?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

WWF Best of Wrestlemania I-XV Pay Per View Exclusive VHS
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331565562939?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## NastyYaffa

Was little bored, so I decided to watch a random ROH show...

*ROH Better Than Our Best*

*Six Man Mayhem Match*
Jack Evans vs. David Crist vs. Jake Crist vs. Matt Sydal vs. Jimmy Jacobs vs. Ace Steel - ***1/2*
_Fun fast paced spotfest to open the show with._

Ricky Reyes vs. Delirious - ***1/4*
_This was a pretty good good match, especially when you consider that it was only about 6 minutes long._

The Embassy & Masato Yoshino vs. Do FIXER - ****3/4*
_Great match. It started off a little slow, but it gets really good as it goes on. Loved this._

*Four Corner Survival Match*
AJ Styles vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Jimmy Yang vs. Samoa Joe - ****1/2*
_Another great match. It's always fun seeing Joe beat the shit out of Styles, and that is one of the reasons why this match was so awesome. Great match all around._

The post-match segment w/ Joe & Danielson was GOLD. :lol

*ROH Tag Team Championship*
Austin Aries & Roderick Strong (c) vs. CIMA & Naruki Doi - *****1/4*
_Amazing match. You have the crazy Dragon Gate like spots & stuff in here + a really great face-in-peril segment w/ Aries as well. Great match._

*ROH World Championship*
Bryan Danielson (c) vs. Lance Storm - *****1/4*
_Love this match. It's just pure technical wrestling, and I love it. They also made a really good job at teasing that Storm might actually win the title here. Great World Championship match._

*Chicago Street Fight*
Homicide vs. Colt Cabana - *****1/2*
_This match was not pretty, but it was full of emotion & hate. I loved every moment of it. Perfect way to end the Homicide vs. Cabana feud. One of the most underrated ROH matches ever IMO._

Overall this show is easily one of the greatest ROH shows ever.​


----------



## sharkboy22

Went and cleared by RF Video order today. Honestly, I'm really satisfied with my purchase. This was my first order with them and I'll definitely purchase from them in the future. I just have one question though. I bought two compilation DVDs so they came with this generic white label. I'm assuming these are DVD-Rs? Anyway, my question is, are shows like House of Hardcore produced like that as well? Or do they have a fancy graphic on the disc? I know to most people, stuff like this really doesn't matter but I'm just anal about stuff like this.


----------



## RKing85

I got HOH 6 and it has an actual label.

I'm anal about that stuff too.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH War Of The Worlds 2015 Night 1*

Delirious vs. Gedo - ****
_Fun for what it was._

Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA - *****1/4*
_This was the match I was most looking forward to on this show, and it delivered just like I thought it would. Great match, and easily the best match of the night._

Jay Lethal vs. Takaaki Watanabe - *****
_This was good. It started off hot w/ Watanabe giving Lethal some beautiful looking suplexes, and I really liked that. Then it slowed down a little bit, but not in a bad way. It was a good match all around._

The Kingdom vs. The Addiction vs. The Young Bucks - *****
_Fun match, just as expected._

Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito - ***1/4*
_OK match. Felt like Naito was "lost" in the ROH ring couple of times, but it didn't end up taking much away from the match. This match wasn't horrible in any means, but it just didn't have any real story or much a flow, and that's what truly prevents this from being a great match._

reDRagon vs. Jushin Liger & Hiroshi Tanahashi - ***1/4*
_Pretty good match. Overall nothing special, but a pretty good tag match. Tanahashi didn't do much here, I guess because he was trying to let his body rest so he could give his all in his match vs Roddy the next night._

Adam Cole vs. AJ Styles - ****1/2*
_Great match. I thought that their match from last year was better, but this was also a great match._

The Briscoes vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Kazuchika Okada - ****1/4*
_Good match to end the show with. It was not as good as I hoped it would be, but it was still good, so I am not complaining. _

Overall this was a good show. Definitely better than Global Wars Night 1.​


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds 2015 Night 1
(May 12, 2015)*

Delirious vs Gedo *3/4

Roderick Strong vs KUSHIDA ***3/4

Jay Lethal vs Takaaki Watanabe **1/4

The Kingdom (Michael Bennett & Matt Taven) vs The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) vs The Young Bucks (Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) ***

Michael Elgin vs Tetsuya Naito **1/2

reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger ***

Adam Cole vs AJ Styles ***1/4

The Briscoes (Jay & Mark) vs CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Shinsuke Nakamura) ***1/4

Overall Rating: 7.25


----------



## Cleavage

just finished watching, Roddy/KUSHIDA. Pretty awesome stuff, Nothing i love more than watching two guys beat the shit out of one another and hitting big moves. Roddy's work on the back was great, i wish they would have done something when Roddy hand hit the post instead of just wasting it. Other then that, i had a blast watching this. YEAR OF THE STRONG CONTINUES!


----------



## sharkboy22

Gotta pick up those ROH/NJPW shows on DVD when they come out. Hopefully, it comes out in time for a 4th of July sale, assuming of course that ROH is doing one this year.

Also, does anyone and I mean ANYONE follow CZW these days? Did anyone watch BOTB? Was it good? If anyone did, no spoilers please but I want to know if it's worth buying. 

The reason I randomly brought CZW up is because I just saw the line up for TOD and holy shit does it look bad. The return of Nick fucking Gage and all, I have no interest in this year's event (I really enjoyed last year's tbh). And ffs, that talentless slice and dice fuck Josh Crane is in the tournament this year. I mean, I would have been more hyped for TOD if Pinkie Sanchez were on the card. 

Oh well, New Heights looks to be have a rocking match in Bucks/Tremendous/Beaver Boys in a triple threat tag and


----------



## sXeMope

BOTB was decent. Would have liked to see a different guy in the finals but at the same time I think it was a great final all the same. It was nice to see them finally showcase Buxx Belmar as more than a comedy act as well. I don't care what anyone says, he can go if you let him. 

Personally I'm looking forward to TOD this year more than I have in a long time. If the new talent makes it past the first round it'll be a great show IMO. I really want Claxton and RSP to win their respective matches and (hopefully) face off in Round 2. I personally don't think Crane is *that* bad but he's facing Tremont isn't he? I don't see him getting out of round 1 tbh. This is definitely Tremonts year IMO.

---

It's unlikely but I hope ROH releases all those NJPW joint shows as a Blu-Ray set. I have to think they're filming in HD by now and I think Blu-Ray has a bunc of advantages that DVD lacks.


----------



## sharkboy22

I really think Crane has potential but atm I'm not a fan of his work whether it's deathmatch wrestling or a regular wrestling match. Then again, I think much of the young talent on the indies right now are all lacking the IT factor. Then again, there's an elite class of wrestlers that are being booked by the major promotions and it seems as if things aren't going to change. Trevor Lee and Andrew Everett are two of the luckiest young guys on the indies right now. Not much wrestlers their age (ESPECIALLY Lee) are getting the opportunities to work for companies like PWG, CZW, EVOLVE and even WXW. Then again, these two are exceptions because they really are that damn good and light years ahead of their counterparts. 

Anyway, sort of went off on a tangent there, I get this crazy feeling that if Crane works on getting his body in shape, steps his technical wrestling game up and works on his deathmatch psychology he could be the next Drake Younger. What I mean by that is that he could be that guy we'll be talking about in 5 years time as the guy who went from being a fat kid slicing himself to a guy fully capable of putting on technical feats and sound ultraviolence. Maybe that's why DJ booked him as he can see the potential in him.


----------



## sXeMope

I don't think it's a case of lacking an it-factor so much as it is just not getting enough eyes on your work. I see what you mean though. I agree with you completely on Crane. I enjoy watching him occasionally but there's room to improve and he could be a top deathmatch guy in a few years if he steps up. He was trained by Drake so it wouldn't surprise me at all if that had something to do with DJ booking him. Also he and Tremont had a good match at KOTDM last year. I'm really liking Conor Claxtons work. He's willing to do what it takes in deathmatches and is apaprently a good straight wrestler as well. I'm hoping he doesn't get put out in round 1 because of Gage's return and/or DJ wanting to put himself over.


----------



## Corey

Never followed CZW but I was intrigued by their last two cards (BOTB & Proving Grounds) so I downloaded both. I'll probably watch then within the next week or so. Kind of excited to see something new and different, honestly.

-------------------------------

In case you forgot, there's two EVOLVE shows this weekend. Here's a big announcement for 44 on Sunday:

_May 27th: It's Johnny Gargano vs. Ethan Page this Sunday at EVOLVE 44 in Long Island. If Gargano wins, Page will leave EVOLVE. If Page wins, Gargano must show him respect by shaking his hand. Watch the promo and read the blog to see why these stakes are so personal and important to both men._

Kinda silly stipulations, but the match makes sense and it was a good idea to pull the trigger for it to get as many buys as you can going against Elimination Chamber.


----------



## sharkboy22

Last EVOLVE show I saw 39, holy crap I'm behind. And I really think you should check out 2013 CZW @Jack Evans 187. That's the year I started to religiously follow them. Beaver Boys/4 Loco tag matches are a must-see.


----------



## Concrete

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Never followed CZW but I was intrigued by their last two cards (BOTB & Proving Grounds) so I downloaded both. I'll probably watch then within the next week or so. Kind of excited to see something new and different, honestly.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> In case you forgot, there's two EVOLVE shows this weekend. Here's a big announcement for 44 on Sunday:
> 
> _May 27th: It's Johnny Gargano vs. Ethan Page this Sunday at EVOLVE 44 in Long Island. If Gargano wins, Page will leave EVOLVE. If Page wins, Gargano must show him respect by shaking his hand. Watch the promo and read the blog to see why these stakes are so personal and important to both men._
> 
> Kinda silly stipulations, but the match makes sense and it was a *good idea to pull the trigger for it to get as many buys as you can going against Elimination Chamber*.


Wait, are people honest to god interested in this crap? SHOOT question cause from the circles I frequent this is NOT the match anyone is hammering for. Plus I don't know how it qualifies as a BIG announcement even in EVOLVE

SPEAKING of EVOLVE, they seem to want to shoot themselves in the foot a little by getting cute. That was even before I knew about that stip. But plays into it as well I suppose. Having Galloway treat the belts as separate entities makes me wanna vomit. Talk a bit more about it and the shows in the podcast I'm on but tl:dr version is that it is dumb and unwarranted.


----------



## FITZ

From past experience at Evolve shows I don't think that many people at the shows care about the storylines at all. Like I was at their last show in Long Island and the people there just wanted to see some good matches and didn't seem to care at all about any of the storyline stuff that was seen.


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> Wait, are people honest to god interested in this crap? SHOOT question cause from the circles I frequent this is NOT the match anyone is hammering for. Plus I don't know how it qualifies as a BIG announcement even in EVOLVE
> 
> SPEAKING of EVOLVE, they seem to want to shoot themselves in the foot a little by getting cute. That was even before I knew about that stip. But plays into it as well I suppose. Having Galloway treat the belts as separate entities makes me wanna vomit. Talk a bit more about it and the shows in the podcast I'm on but tl:dr version is that it is dumb and unwarranted.


Oh no it's obviously not a major DREAM match or huge marketable match or anything, but it at least has some warranted backstory to apply for such a stipulation. I'm just saying it made sense to put it on a show like this where it kinda seems like they're rushing the angle to try to get as much buzz around it as possible. The storyline itself is stupid. Page "turned" on Gargano after literally wrestling two matches in EVOLVE I think. He didn't even establish himself in the company before it happened, and I don't think anyone wanted to see him work as a face to begin with anyway.

I think Gabe should've just changed the starting time for the show to earlier in the day to begin with, but oh well. At least you've now got the probable final showdown between Roddy & Galloway and a "blowoff" match to try and sell the iPPV. 

And yes, I agree they should've just unified the two titles. DGUSA belt has no meaning whatsoever anymore.


----------



## xgetitawayx

Gargano vs. Page as a "big" hyped match is really odd to me as well... Definitely one of the more lackluster announcements I've seen as of late. Probably won't watch this one.


----------



## Fighter Daron

*PWG: The Gentle Art of Making Enemies; 10/01/2009
*
Cutler Brothers vs Los Luchas: Very good debut by the Cutler Brothers, the Luchas bumped for them and make them look good. ***1/2

Austin Aries vs TJ Perkins: Aries made this good, you can't get more from TJ. ***

Bobby Quance vs Joey Ryan: Don't know who this Quance guy is, but I'm not impressed, nothing match. **1/2

Bryan Danielson vs Scott Lost: Great brawl, it's weird that being the technical wrestler Danielson is, his best matches are usually brawls. Maybe Lost's best match that I've seen. ***3/4

Chuck Taylor vs El Generico: Very good match involving members of the crowd and, of course, with a little bit of comedy over it, very enjoyable. ***1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Championship:* Young Bucks vs Davey Richards & Roderick Strong: It's always great to see the Bucks getting a beatdown, more so if the guys doing it are Davey and Roddy. The finish turned into a chaotic spotfest that was a bit sloppy but the finish was ugly. ***3/4

Overall: Very entertaining show, 6 matches that ranged between average and very good in less than two hours, this is PWG everyone.


----------



## Louaja89

I just finished rewatching PWG All Star weekend 9 night 2 and I absolutely loved it . 

Mack vs Lethal is fine . **3/4
Gargano and Taylor vs Rocknes Monster is funny and well worked . ***1/4
Paul London vs Trent is the only bad match and is really dull. **1/4
Kevin Steen, Michael Elgin, and Brian Cage vs Inner City Machine Guns and AR Fox is pretty long but a great spotfest. ****
TJ Perkins vs Samuray Del Sol is a bit sloppy but fun and doesn't go too long. ***1/4
Kyle O'Reilly vs Sami Callihan is a really great match except for Kyle's weird selling of his knee. ***3/4
Young Bucks vs Dojo Bros is standard great PWG Bucks match. ***3/4
Drake Younger vs Adam Cole is awesome , I basically loved it , even the roll up finish fits into the story. ****1/2


----------



## Corey

Well this looks rather fantastic:










They've already signed Mysterio vs. Alberto and that always delivers. Doesn't Jeff have a broken leg? Not sure if he'll be recovered by then but Bucks/Hardys III would be a wonderful addition. Then run Taven vs. Joe in the main event for the World Title and you've got yourself quite the show. What an awesome contract Joe has with NXT, huh?


----------



## sXeMope

Surely Bucks/Hardys has happened more than 3 times. I feel like HOH alone did it at least three times, or are you referring to just in NEW?

It certainly is a neat deal Joe has. Wouldn't mind it becoming the norm in the future, but I doubt it. IIRC Developmental talents were able to work indy shows years ago but Punk worked a ROH show while under WWE contract (I wanna say that was Unscripted 2006?) and they nixed it after that, according to Brian Myers in one of the shoot interviews/shows he was involved in. I feel like Joe probably had an advantage at the negotiation stage because HHH *wanted* him, whereas most indy guys would probably be over the moon if HHH knew who they were.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> Surely Bucks/Hardys has happened more than 3 times. I feel like HOH alone did it at least three times, or are you referring to just in NEW?
> 
> It certainly is a neat deal Joe has. Wouldn't mind it becoming the norm in the future, but I doubt it. IIRC Developmental talents were able to work indy shows years ago but Punk worked a ROH show while under WWE contract (I wanna say that was Unscripted 2006?) and they nixed it after that, according to Brian Myers in one of the shoot interviews/shows he was involved in. I feel like Joe probably had an advantage at the negotiation stage because HHH *wanted* him, whereas most indy guys would probably be over the moon if HHH knew who they were.


Yeah I was just referring to NEW, I believe they ran it twice last year. Not sure about HoH, it was at least once for them though. 

You're correct on the show, it was Unscripted II. He showed up as a mystery partner for Danielson and worked against Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce. Match went like 30+ minutes or something. I imagine if contracts like this happen in the future, you'd have to be a pretty big name to get the privilege of continuing to work the indies. Someone like AJ Styles or Austin Aries or something.


----------



## sXeMope

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah I was just referring to NEW, I believe they ran it twice last year. Not sure about HoH, it was at least once for them though.
> 
> You're correct on the show, it was Unscripted II. He showed up as a mystery partner for Danielson and worked against Jimmy Rave & Adam Pearce. Match went like 30+ minutes or something. I imagine if contracts like this happen in the future, you'd have to be a pretty big name to get the privilege of continuing to work the indies. Someone like AJ Styles or Austin Aries or something.


Pretty sure that's on one of the Punk ROH DVDs but I haven't seen it, only read about it. Didn't Danielson get on the mic afterwards and basically say that Punk can come back to ROH if he ever wants to be a wrestler again and not a "Sports-Entertainer"? That's kinda funny in retrospect. 

Yeah, it's doubtful that a deal like that will ever become commonplace again unfortunately. I think it could help a lot of talents in terms of getting experience working in front of a crowd and building a name for themselves. The Performance Centre is great but seems to lack in those departments, and IMO it's not a coincidence that NXT fans have taken to the ex-indy guys a lot more than they have the homegrown talent. Something similar to TNA's current deal would be great IMO.


----------



## TJQ

I'd just like to say the Best Friend interview series is the greatest thing in wrestling history.


----------



## sharkboy22

Meh, Best Friends is alright. I liked the Myers and Ricochet editions. Teddy Hart was extremely disappointing (and quite frankly boring, who the fuck was that silly mark Teddy brought along with him anyway?) and Roddy and Joey were a tad bit letdowns. Haven't seen the Busick one, it should be cool though. Has Busick ever done a shoot before? Good Lord, imagine your first shoot being Best Friends :lol

It'll probably be a while till the next shoot since Trent is super-busy with NJPW now it would seem. 

I really do think the shoot interview market is dying down though. A lot of companies rather put out interviews with the big names so it's the same story we've heard before. Whatever happened to RF Video's concept of Wrestling's Best Unsigned Talents? I would like to hear some interviews from the likes of Busick, Thatcher, Trevor Lee, Bailey and all these up and coming guys. 

_________________________________________

I don't think Hardyz/Bucks has taken place more than three time (twice in NEW and once in HOH) but it probably does feel like more than that because of how they rushed it, especially in NEW's case. Would be so much better if NEW did part two exactly one year later. I bought Autumn Ambush last year just for Bucks/Hardyz II and it was honestly a waste of $15 as it was the only good match on the show but a huge step down from their first encounter which I have at *****1/4 *in case you happen to give a fuck. I'd go no higher than ****1/2* on the re-match

Speaking of NEW, does anyone know who the hell owns the promotion? The undercard is usually pretty much shit (Brian Anthony is underrated though imo) but this dude can pull some big names out of nowhere.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH War Of The Worlds 2015 Night 2*

Adam Page vs. Takaaki Watanabe - **1/2*
_Not a bad match, but totally forgettable._

Michael Elgin vs. KUSHIDA - *****
_This was actually pretty awesome. It was definitely better than the match Elgin had vs. Naito, and I'd say it was just as good as his match vs. Tanahashi. These 2 worked well together and put on a good match._

Kyle O'Reilly vs. Tetsuya Naito - ****1/4*
_Another good match. I was happy to see that this got a good amount of time, and it delivered just like I thought it would. They did some comedy stuff during the match, but it didn't take anything away from it. There was really no boring moments in this match. Would love to see a re-match at some point._

*Four Corner Survival Match*
Jay Lethal vs. Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Jushin Liger vs. Mark Briscoe - ****
_This was fun, but really nothing special or really great. Nakamura was as great as he always is._

Roderick Strong vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi - *****1/4*
_Roderick Strong is just the f'n man right now. And I have heard a lot of stuff about Tanahashi's health issues & stuff like that, but he worked this match like a main event match. He is just one of the best. Overall this was just as great as I thought it would be. Must see match._

The Addiction vs. Gedo & Kazuchika Okada - ***1/2*
_This was an OK match, but damn I wish we would've got Okada vs. Daniels in a singles match. Maybe next year._

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Bobby Fish - *****
_This was a good match, but I was honestly expecting better. I liked some stuff they did, like Fish going after Jay's leg, but overall this was a pretty disappointing main event. The finish also came out of nowhere._

The Kingdom vs. Bullet Club - ****3/4*
_This was a lot like the Global Wars Night 1 main event: Just crazy. Crazy match. I loved the Mount Rushmore references by Cole. He is such a heel._

Overall I really enjoyed this show. I thought it was a lot better than Global Wars & better than War of the Worlds Night 1, as well. Good show. (Y)​


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Starting Season 15 of Chikara today. Definitely notice the drop in production quality that I had seen mentioned on here. The camera work is shoddy and can barely here the action in the ring (bumps and chops etc).

Has anyone here seen any of the more recent shows and noticed an improvement? This production makes it sort of hard for me to watch my beloved Chikara!


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE 43 on in less than two hours. You can still buy it for $9.99 if you act quick. They revealed that Tracy Williams is in fact Gulak's partner. Looking forward to that match more than I probably should.  Galloway/Busick, Hero/Lee, and Perkins/Bailey too. Should be a good show!


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 26
(January 11, 2014)*

Su Yung vs Mia Yim *1/2

Lince Dorado vs Caleb Konley **3/4

Maxwell Chicago vs Chuck Taylor DUD

*Open the United Gate Championship*
The Bravado Brothers (Harlem & Lancelot) (c) vs Dos Ben Dejos (Eddie Rios & Jay Cruz) ***

Ricochet vs Trent Barreta ***1/4

Johnny Gargano & Jon Davis vs Uhaa Nation & AR Fox ***1/2

Chris Hero vs Anthony Nese ***

The Young Bucks vs Ronin (Rich Swann & Chuck Taylor) **3/4

Overall Rating: 7.0


----------



## Corey

*EVOLVE 43* was a decent show. Nothing blow-away but a 6 match show that doesn't take long to sit through.

Anthony Nese vs. Rey Horus - ** 1/2 (I thought this was going along very nicely and was gonna be a fun opener, but in typical EVOLVE fashion, they tried to do as much as they possibly could with this and it ends up going a bit too long. @Concrete should be pleased with the result though )

Davey Richards vs. Caleb Konley - N/R (To be completely honest with you I was falling asleep on and off throughout the whole match. :lol Not gonna go back and watch it because I don't care for either of these gentleman)

PLEASE GOD I HOPE DAVEY LOSES TO GULAK TOMORROW NIGHT

TJ Perkins vs. Mike Bailey - ** 3/4 (Man this was really cool in the early minutes, but then it got awkward with Perkins constantly trying to apply submissions and not letting Bailey get the flow going. The crowd wanted to see fast pace but TJP wouldn't let it happen. The finish is also really weird and you can hardly tell it's a finish. Again, typical EVOLVE fashion)

Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee - *** 1/4 (This is one I think I may actually go back and watch sometime. It had a handful of really fuckin cool moments, but at the same time it also has the same exact shit that makes me not be able to stand Chris Hero these days. It literally has the exact same finishing stretch that has won him every match this year. It gets old real quick when you have to use 5 elbows, a cradle piledriver, and a tombstone piledriver to beat all of your opponents. This was good, but not as good as their PWG match and I'm about one or two more cut-off elbows or kicks away from no longer being able to stand Chris Hero. Most people will say this is MOTN though)

*DGUSA Open The United Gate Titles*
Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann (c) vs. Drew Gulak & Tracy Williams - *** 1/2 (I totally dug this. Drew Gulak is quickly becoming one of my new favorite wrestlers. The guy wrestles such a unique style and actually knows how to sell. I assume this match has to be under Dragon Gate rules because there were several legal man issues, but once I put that DGUSA rule in my head it wasn't a problem. I wish this would've actually went longer and the FIP segment with Gargano would've done the same, but this was my MOTN for sure. Both teams looked good. Gargano & Swann elected to vacate and retire the titles postmatch, but I really hope they give them the first ever EVOLVE Tag Titles and they continue this open contract theme. There's a slew of good possibilities)

DGUSA Open The Freedom Gate Championship
Drew Galloway (c) vs. Biff Busick - ***+ (I'm not too sure how to rate this one. It was actually a brawl the whole way through after Galloway said fuck the rules and fuck countouts and threw Busick around the arena. Busick's entire arsenal of offense were just uppercuts and a rear naked choke, but I kinda dug him as the scrappy underdog. Good match regardless that I think most will enjoy)


----------



## NastyYaffa

*BRYAN DANIELSON - THE AMERICAN DRAGON*

*Disc 1*

*The Epic Encounter*
Bryan Danielson vs. Paul London - *******

*Main Event Spectacles*
Bryan Danielson vs. AJ Styles - *****1/2*

*Final Battle 2003*
Bryan Danielson vs. Jay Briscoe - ****1/2*

*Reborn: Stage One*
Bryan Danielson vs. CM Punk - ******

*Testing The Limit*
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - *****3/4*

*Disc 2*

*Midnight Express Reunion*
Bryan Danielson vs. Samoa Joe - *****3/4*

*Weekend of Thunder Night 1*
Bryan Danielson vs. Jushin Liger - ******

*Weekend of Thunder Night 2*
Bryan Danielson & Low Ki vs. Jushin Liger & Samoa Joe - ******

*The Final Showdown*
Bryan Danielson vs. Homicide - ******

*Glory By Honor IV*
Bryan Danielson vs. James Gibson - *****1/2*

*A Night of Tribute*
Bryan Danielson vs. Christopher Daniels - *****1/4*

*Final Battle 2005*
Bryan Danielson vs. Naomichi Marufuji - ******

Amazing DVD. I have only one match under 4-stars, and even that match is fucking awesome.​


----------



## Corey

Watched the majority of this year's Best of the Best. Thought most of it was pretty mediocre (especially that awful death match), but the 2nd semi final match and the finals were enjoyable. I actually thought the other guy in the finals was the one that won it the whole time so I was kinda surprised when he got pinned.  Not sure why I had that in my head. The 2nd semi final match was MOTN for me. Probably go *** 1/2 for it and around *** 1/4 for the final I guess. Everything else was below that for sure. Buxx Belmar though? Jesus fuck what a disgusting character. :lol Joe Gacy really confused me. He's the got the right size to work a big man pounding style (which was kind of what I was hoping for) but he was doing Lethal Injections and Canadian Destroyers and shit and I was just... surprised. Not what I expected to see from him. haha

Turned on EVOLVE 44 to see how the venue looked and WTF. I swear it took place in a local car workshop garage. :lol Really fuckin weird venue, but the crowd sounds great which will certainly help. Need to watch that and 42 and 42 has literally no one in the fucking crowd. It looks depressing.


----------



## Concrete

So 2CW has decided to put Chris Hero vs. Biff Busick up for free. That might be your sort of thing. I don't know. I lost my ever loving shit for it live.


----------



## Corey

So confusing that they have an official 2CW channel and then there's BIN HAMIN who always posts full matches. Who the hell is this guy? hahaha

__________________________

This HoG show happened over the weekend. LOL at every other match getting more highlights than AJ vs. PJ Black, but Joe vs. Dickinson looks pretty crazy.






They announced Rey Mysterio vs. Amazing Red for their next show. Probably a dream match 10 years ago.  Cool novelty now though.


----------



## sXeMope

Dickinson/Joe looks like it could be either really awesome, or one of those bad imitations of early 90's Puro. 

Rey/Red sounds cool. I feel like both guys can still go. Perhaps not as well as they could 10 years ago but they can go when they want to. A lot of people seem to be surprised with Reys work since he returned to Mexico.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Conquest Tour - Hopkins, MN
(April 25, 2015)*

Ariya Daivari vs Bobby Fish *1/2

Four Corner Survival
The Romantic Touch vs Will Ferrara vs Cheeseburger vs Beer City Bruiser **

Caprice Coleman vs Michael Elgin **1/2

ACH vs Adam Page **3/4

Danny Duggan vs Arik Cannon *1/2

ODB vs Truth Martini 1/2*

Roderick Strong vs Silas Young **1/4

The Briscoes vs War Machine (Hanson & Raymond Rowe) ***

*ROH World TV Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Kyle O'Reilly ***1/4



Spoiler: Post main event



*ROH World Championship*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs Kyle O'Reilly N/R


Overall Rating: 5.0


*ROH/NJPW War of the Worlds 2015 Night 2
(May 13, 2015)*

Adam Page vs Takaaki Watanabe **1/4

Michael Elgin vs KUSHIDA **3/4

Kyle O'Reilly vs Tetsuya Naito ***1/4

Four Corner Survival
Jay Lethal vs Shinsuke Nakamura vs Jushin Thunder Liger vs Mark Briscoe ***

Roderick Strong vs Hiroshi Tanahashi ****

The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) vs CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Gedo) **1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs Bobby Fish **1/4

Bullet Club (AJ Styles, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) ***1/2

Overall Rating: 7.5


----------



## Platt




----------



## Fighter Daron

*PWG: Express Written Consent; 21/02/2009
*
Scorpio Sky vs. Zokre: Sloppy match filled with botches, maybe this company's worst match. 3/4*

B-Boy vs. TJ Perkins: Very good match with maybe the best performance I've seen from Perkins and a great selling of the arm by B-Boy ***1/2

El Generico vs. Kenny Omega: They started off as a comedy match and then they tried to make it serious, which is not wise. Meh match with a great finish, you could expect much more from this two. **3/4

Austin Aries vs. Necro Butcher – _No DQ_: Very fun brawl with a BRUTAL finish, worth seeing it. ***1/4

*PWG World Championship:* Chris Hero vs. Human Tornado vs. Colt Cabana: Nothing match, I would have preferred Hero vs. Tornado in a singles match for sure, it was quite short for a world title match but it was entertaining enough. **1/2

Paul London & Young Bucks vs. Karl Anderson & Scott Lost & Joey Ryan: A complete spotfest that finishes with Paul London's best SSP ever. Last five minutes of the match, the crowd is on their feet hitting the ring chanting holyshit, definitely worth a watch ****1/4


----------



## Corey

*ROH - War of the Worlds 2015: Night One

*Delirious vs. Gedo - **

Roderick Strong vs. KUSHIDA - ****

Jay Lethal vs. Watanabe - *** 1/4

The Addiction vs. The Kingdom vs. The Young Bucks - *** 1/2

Michael Elgin vs. Tetsuya Naito - ***

reDRagon vs. Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger - *** 1/4

AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole - **** 1/4

The Briscoes vs. Shinsuke Nakamura & Kazuchika Okada - ***


- The irony in the opener is obviously nifty. Not much to see outside of that. "A true ROH vs. New Japan match up here." 

- Roddy vs. KUSHIDA was one of the raved about matches from these shows, and yeah, it's was pretty fuckin awesome. There's not much to write about, they just went out and one hell of a physical, hard fought match that the crowd went NUTS for. There was a couple sloppy looking transitions and strike exchanges and one moment where Strong got kicked in the arm and kind of ignored it, so it is a low-end **** match, but it still hits that mark.  Pretty awesome stuff and I loved the finish.

- Lethal vs. Watanabe was way better than it had any right to be. Watanabe actually got SUPLEX CITY chants and dominated the early portions of the match. It was crazy! They settled back into Lethal-dominant form but he was a joy to watch. Posing for pictures, demanding the Japanese photographers take them, and yelling at the crowd. Love that guy. The finishing stretch seemed to either be botched or called on the fly, so that brought it down a tad bit. Otherwise a really strong match and a good showing from Watanabe (other than when he kept putting his arms up to block Lethal's dives even though he wasn't blocking them. That was odd)

- The 3-way tag just looked like a randomly thrown together match with guys that were left over on the card, but they actually made an exciting match out of it. You had the ROH Tag Champs vs. IWGP Tag Champs vs. IWGP Jr. Tag Champs. I'm not sure if they planned that ahead of time (they probably did), but I thought that was pretty neat. You could argue all 3 teams were heels but Addiction was the only team that really acted and wrestled like it. The Bucks provided most of the entertainment and spots but the whole match was really fun and I loved what they did with the ending. Hope we get an Addiction/Young Bucks ROH Tag Title match in the future.

- It was a little difficult to get invested in Elgin/Naito in the early minutes because it is Michael Elgin of course, but they worked a pretty smart match tbh. I said before if Elgin uses his strength and size to his advantage and doesn't do stupid shit that this could be good, and that's pretty much what he did. They didn't go overboard and the finish was well worked. Good match. (Y)

- I'm gonna sound like a broken record, but reDRagon vs. Tanahashi & Liger was so much fun. Nothing fancy to say, just a quality tag match with some hilarious moments between reDRagon and Tanahashi. Can't ask for much more.

- Oh my gooodness. Styles vs. Cole was incredible. I loved every second of it and what a fucking match for Cole to return on from a 5 month absence, huh? You've just been out for 5 months, here's the IWGP Champion. :lol There was a bunch of wonderful sequences and nothing ever came easy in this. You never knew when or how the match was gonna end and I thought Cole's injury coming in was a really cool little touch for AJ to go after when Cole made it apparent that he was feeling the pain. Awesome, awesome encounter. My 2nd or 3rd favorite match of the year for sure.

- The main event had a hell of a tough act to follow. Compared to the rest of the card, it was a bit of a letdown tbh. They got 'this is awesome' chants before the match even started and he crowd was HYPED for Nakamura, but they didn't do a whole lot during the match to get a crowd reaction. Basic stuff for the most part until the last few minutes. The action picked up big time and it was fun to watch. Nothing bad during the match so it gets a passable grade for the great atmosphere and fun finishing stretch.

- So even though the main event got outshined by basically every other match, I couldn't have asked for anything more from this show. A breeze to sit through and a joy to watch. I'll definitely go out on a limb and say this was my favorite show from any company I've seen this year (just edging out PWG From Out of Nowhere). ROH is on a roll this year, guys. (Y)​


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 42
(April 18, 2015)*

*SHINE Championship*
Santana (c) vs Andrea 1/4*

Ethan Page vs Martin Stone *

Andrew Everett vs Rey Horus **

Timothy Thatcher vs TJ Perkins ***1/4

Biff Busick vs Roderick Strong ***

Trevor Lee vs Davey Richards **1/4

*DGUSA Open the United Gate Championship - Street Fight*
The Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley) (c) vs RONIN (Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann) **1/2

Overall Rating: 4.25


----------



## sharkboy22

Man, I have no idea where to start with all this indy wrestling I'm backed up on. I have to catch up on EVOLVE 40-44, ROH/NJPW shows and PWG. 

I really need to get on top of Roddy's 2015 work in ROH. I downloaded the match with AEP but the quality terrible. So, I'm going to get the DVD (serves me right for downloading). Waiting until ROH releases the joint shows on DVD and then I'll pick up everything.


----------



## Corey

sharkboy22 said:


> Man, I have no idea where to start with all this indy wrestling I'm backed up on. I have to catch up on EVOLVE 40-44, ROH/NJPW shows and PWG.
> 
> I really need to get on top of Roddy's 2015 work in ROH. I downloaded the match with AEP but the quality terrible. So, I'm going to get the DVD (serves me right for downloading). Waiting until ROH releases the joint shows on DVD and then I'll pick up everything.


Do yourself a favor and hop on the PWG and ROH before the EVOLVE stuff. Our interest in the EVOLVE style may differ but I thought most of their Wrestlemania weekend shows (40 and 41) were totally average. I'm not a big Thatcher fan and the matches involving Perkins, Tommy End, and others involved a lot of mat work that some praised but almost put me to sleep with how... I guess inconsistent it was. A lot of their matches seemed to lack flow and just felt random. Plus there's been a bunch of flat or just stupid finishes all year long. 42 has a depressing crowd of about 50 people at the most. Roddy vs. Busick is worth a watch for sure but has a stupid ending. Main event Street Fight isn't the forte of those 4 guys. 43 isn't bad. Had a good trio of matches to end the show, but nothing must see. Still have 44 to watch, myself. Have somewhat higher hopes for that one based on the lineup, but who knows.

On the topic of ROH, the show with Roddy/Patron is a good one to buy. You had that, a great main event between Briscoes & Sydal/ACH, and an impromptu tag match in the midcard that was way more fun that it looks like on paper.


----------



## Concrete

Not a Thatcher fan? GET BENT YOU JABRONIE MARK WITHOUT A LIFE!


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> Not a Thatcher fan? GET BENT YOU JABRONIE MARK WITHOUT A LIFE!


:lmao

Sorry brother, I've never seen an individual performance from him that made him standout to me. He seems glued to the ground at times and afraid to leave his feet, therefore I don't think he takes bumps too well. Really doesn't do much on offense that I can even remember other than an armbar.  I do however like his selling and facials at times. Has a good one after taking a superplex against Roddy where he's screaming in agony and I've seen him just crumble to the ground after taking a nasty strike.

Another unpopular opinion. I don't really get that excited about Biff Busick either. I think both he and Thatcher need someone else to lead the way in their matches. Busick always has the ugliest look on his face. :lol

Much bigger fan of GULAK, Trevor Lee (in the right circumstance), and what few things I've seen from Mike Bailey. Perkins has done nothing for me so far this year. Always enjoy Gargano. I love Galloway but he's had far more matches I would just consider decent than good this year. I don't think it's been a fault to him though.


----------



## sharkboy22

@Jack Evans 187

I won't argue Thatcher with you, I can respect your opinion of him. But man, you can't be shitting on Busick like that! Dude, is just a freaking beast. Busick can go in pretty much any style. It's how surprising to see guys like Busick and Gulak doing the deathmatch stuff. But I can't see how you can say Busick needs someone to lead the way. You really need to see his match with Bailey from CZW last year. Imo, he solidified Bailey on American soil. 

And Johnny Gargano is not what he once was. He's fallen a lot. Peaked in 2013 if you ask me. 

Well, at least you like Trevor Lee.


----------



## Corey

sharkboy22 said:


> @Jack Evans 187
> 
> I won't argue Thatcher with you, I can respect your opinion of him. But man, you can't be shitting on Busick like that! Dude, is just a freaking beast. Busick can go in pretty much any style. It's how surprising to see guys like Busick and Gulak doing the deathmatch stuff. But I can't see how you can say Busick needs someone to lead the way. You really need to see his match with Bailey from CZW last year. Imo, he solidified Bailey on American soil.
> 
> And Johnny Gargano is not what he once was. He's fallen a lot. Peaked in 2013 if you ask me.
> 
> Well, at least you like Trevor Lee.


There's been plenty of matches that I've actually liked from Busick this year against Roddy, Bailey in PWG, Trevor Lee, etc. Don't get me wrong, I'm not shitting on the guy. He's a capable worker. I'm just saying it depends on his opponent on how much I can gauge my interest in the match. He's not the type of guy I get excited for on his own. There just haven't been any matches from him where I've came out and said "man, I'd like to see more of that Busick". Roddy was actually really carrying him along to a great contest in EVOLVE before the dumbass finish. PWG is where I've liked him the most this year. Matches against Brian Cage & Mike Bailey I enjoyed for sure. I'm willing to bet I'd like his tag work with Gulak.

I still fail to see what people don't like about Gargano and why folks say he's not what he used to be. He's had 3 GREAT matches in the past 6 months against Gulak, Galloway (I can understand if you don't like that), and Nese. I actually shared this match a while back and I'll do it again because it's really darn good:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Really don't know if this is the right thread to post this on, but I read this pretty cool article about Roderick Strong:
*WARNING*: *Some PWG spoilers there*, but I only put DDT4 stuff on spoiler tags, as it's the only show that hasn't come out yet.


> *THE YEAR OF STRONG*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12 Years. That’s a long time for anybody in the business of professional wrestling. At this point an independent wrestler may begin to rethink their career choices. Bryan Danielson had to wait 11 years before getting his contract with WWE. CM Punk had to wait 6 years. Even current WWE champion Tyler Black had to wait 7 years. Look at this list, all WWE champions, all Ring of Honor champions and all known opponents of Roderick Strong. After 12 years in the business Strong had people believing that we has already seen his peak. He is a former ROH World Champion, a former ROH Television Champion and a former ROH World Tag Team Champion. Only one other man, Eddie Edwards, can claim to be a triple crown champion in Ring of Honor. Many people believed that Strong’s days were numbered and his best days were behind him. They all thought Strong peaked and was on a decline. Fortunately for us, the wrestling fan, that didn’t happen.
> 
> Pro Wrestling Guerilla has done probably the best job out of all the independent wrestling promotions booking talented but also unproven wrestlers and making them into stars. They took Adam Cole, who was not gaining traction as part of a tag team in Ring of Honor, and allowed him to be the heel he was in CZW. Cole showing off a heel persona directly led to him winning BOLA and then the world championship in mere months. They took Cole’s tag team partner in Future Shock, Kyle O’ Reilly, and allowed him to showcase his skills as a singles wrestler, leading to him also being the world champion. They took the Young Bucks, a local California team of brothers who were just a couple of Hardy Boy knock-offs and helped shape them into the best team in pro wrestling right now. They made Roderick Strong relevant again and it all started at the annual PWG anniversary show entitled “ELEVEN.” The world champion at the time, O’ Reilly, was celebrating a win after defeating the longest reigning PWG World Champion, Chris Hero after a long and grueling match. Out came Strong who after defeating Adam Cole became the number one contender to the PWG World Championship. First, he congratulated O’ Reilly. Then he proceeded to bounce off the ropes and drive a kick right to the jaw of the champ.
> 
> Over the next few months Strong’s heel persona became more pronounced and his ring style became much more aggressive. He was entered into PWG’s biggest event of the year, the 2014 Battle of Los Angeles and had a strong and eye opening (although controversial) performance in the tournament. He defeated Biff Busick in a stiff bout, got AJ Styles disqualified using the old “Eddie Guerrero steel chair trick,” bought himself a bye to the finals by injuring Kyle O’Reilly and then never got pinned in the triple threat match to crown the winner of the tournament, thus doing the only thing a heel is supposed to do in this situation, attacking the winner Ricochet and destroying the trophy. At the next show “Untitled II” he finally had his one on one opportunity with O’ Reilly for the championship. After a hard hitting match Strong came up short and went on another rampage, this time however attacking fan favorite and the toughest referee around Rick Knox, putting him through not one but two chairs. Roderick was left without the belt and festering in his own rage.
> 
> Meanwhile in another company Roddy was creating even more problems. This time with the EVOLVE Champion, Drew Galloway who was finding his way on the indies after getting fired from the WWE. Galloway was revitalizing his career through the EVOLVE Title and was showing the world that he is still at his peak and can hang with anyone, including former WWE superstars. As a relatively new champion, Galloway needed that big time rivalry to push him to heights that weren’t imaginable. Enter Strong. After a few choice words by Roderick in their first encounter at EVOLVE 35 and then the awesome brawl that followed, Strong became a top contender for the EVOLVE Championship. At EVOLVE 36, Strong wrestled Galloway to a draw. Their match resembled more of a street fight since it went all over the the Orpheum. The rivalry had such a throwback feeling of intensity and pride. Therefore, it only made sense that the feud should continue with a steel cage match at EVOLVE 38 Strong and Galloway performed at a level that they hadn’t reached yet in their previous intense battles. And after a brutal match it came down to consecutive sick kicks to between the ropes and the cage that spelled defeat for Galloway. Strong was again being portrayed as a heel who would do anything to win “by any means necessary.”
> 
> “Black Cole Sun” was PWG’s last show of 2014. The card was stacked as Kyle O’ Reilly was set to take on the 2014 Battle Of Los Angeles winner Ricochet for the PWG World Championship. Roderick Strong was booked on the card to take on O’ Reilly’s partner, fellow reDRagon member, Bobby Fish. But due to the weather Strong wasn’t able to make it… or so we thought. After the excellent match O’Reilly had with Ricochet out came someone who nobody expected to see, Roderick Strong. After words shared back and forth O’ Reilly challenged Strong to a Guerilla Warfare match, right there!! And after a brutal, vicious and painful affair between the rivals which included an End of Heartache through two chairs, a chain and a detached rope it was Roderick Strong who surprisingly left the building with the PWG World Championship around his waist. It was an excellent way to end the year but it was just the beginning of Strong’s powers as he would go on to defend the title against young upstart and current PWG World Tag Team Champion Trevor Lee at “From Out Of Nowhere.” Then, he would defend against Zack Sabre Jr at “Don’t Sweat The Technique” that many people proclaim to be a 5 star match.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PWG DDT4 spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> And finally his latest defense at “DDT4” saw him defeat both Chris Hero and Brian Cage.
> 
> 
> The booking of Strong in PWG and EVOLVE seemingly led to him becoming revitalized despite being on the independent scene for 12 years. One of the most veteran workers now had a fresh coat of paint on him.
> 
> Then there’s Ring of Honor, Strong’s home promotion but a company where he always found himself “stuck in the middle.” He was entrenched in a nowhere feud with his former faction “The Decade” and was constantly placed in the middle of the card. The booking was taking him nowhere and when 2015 rolled around Strong didn’t seem to be in the best of places. However, Roddy turned it around just as he did in EVOLVE and PWG. Perhaps it was the fresh talent coming back to Ring of Honor. Perhaps, it was New Japan potentially dangling a G-1 carrot in front of him, but Strong would go on to produce high quality matches against Albert El Patron, Jay Lethal, Christopher Daniels, Mark Briscoe and many others. He was the definite MVP of the NJPW/ROH weekend that took place last month putting on a constant stream of big time matches including a fast paced match against KUSHIDA, a bloody performance against New Japan superstar Hiroshi Tanahashi, was a member of the ROH All Stars team that defeated the Bullet Club and put on a wrestling clinic against Shinsuke Nakamura. His performances have been so outstanding that rumors of a potential G-1 spot have gained more steam. Roderick Strong is now set to compete at ROH’s next pay per view “Best In The World” in a triple threat number one contender’s match for the ROH World Championship. Just like in other places, Strong is leaving the middle and forcing himself back to the top of the card.
> 
> Where does all of this leave Mr. Strong? Strong is having a career renaissance that is showing no signs of stopping. He is the current reigning and defending PWG World Champion and looks to be holding it for a long time . His spot in EVOLVE seems to be solidified after facing off Drew Galloway in the grand finale of their feud in the main event of EVOLVE 44. After his showings against the New Japan stars I would not be shocked to see him in the G1 Climax. Roderick Strong is an inspiration to not just wrestlers, but to people in general. He is a living breathing embodiment of John Cena’s constantly overused phrase “never give up.” After 12 years in the business Strong seems to show that not only has he not reached his peak, but he has a lot more quality years in him. Long Live Roddy.



http://www.pwponderings.com/2015/06/05/noahs-ark-the-year-of-strong/


----------



## Corey

:clap

Roddy needs to be World Champion in every company he's involved in. PWG, ROH, and EVOLVE. He deserves all of them. ROH specifically needs to reward him for the the loyalty throughout the years. If Jay Briscoe can get two World Title reigns, Roddy deserves 4. 

---------------------------

Found this and WOWSERS. :mark:










Sabin vs. Fenix please!


----------



## Concrete

Would have been nice if they could have gotten the traffic from that post...


----------



## sharkboy22

So I sent an e-mail to RF Video and it was the most unhelpful response I got, so I figured I'd ask here. Does anyone know where I can find the Heavenly Bodies vs R & R Express Loser Leaves Town cage match? I see that RF Video has it on VHS but I don't have a VCR so I need to get it on DVD. Oh and in case you want to know, Rob's reply was him basically saying he has everything SMW on DVD so he probably does have it. Never specified on which tape and he has two Heavenly Bodies comps with R&R Express matches but the matches don't have dates or anything that will help me find it.


----------



## Corey

sharkboy22 said:


> So I sent an e-mail to RF Video and it was the most unhelpful response I got, so I figured I'd ask here. Does anyone know where I can find the Heavenly Bodies vs R & R Express Loser Leaves Town cage match? I see that RF Video has it on VHS but I don't have a VCR so I need to get it on DVD. Oh and in case you want to know, Rob's reply was him basically saying he has everything SMW on DVD so he probably does have it. Never specified on which tape and he has two Heavenly Bodies comps with R&R Express matches but the matches don't have dates or anything that will help me find it.


Did a little research and it took place at SMV Bluegrass Brawl II on 4/1/1994, so it looks like it's in full on this disc: http://www.rfvideo.com/bestofsmw1994vol1.aspx

And I found it here: http://www.rfvideo.com/historyofsmwvol2.aspx


----------



## sXeMope

Jack Evans 187 said:


> :clap
> 
> Roddy needs to be World Champion in every company he's involved in. PWG, ROH, and EVOLVE. He deserves all of them. ROH specifically needs to reward him for the the loyalty throughout the years. If Jay Briscoe can get two World Title reigns, Roddy deserves 4.
> 
> ---------------------------
> 
> Found this and WOWSERS. :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabin vs. Fenix please!


This was announced like a week ago, assumed that it flew under the radar and/or was contained mostly in the lucha threads.

I'm hoping they use these guys well. Putting them against each other would be fantastic. I can take or leave Fenix but Pentagon is a machine. Pentagon/Kingston, Pentagon/Alexander, Pentagon/Faith would all be fantastic IMO. 

I wouldn't mind seeing them team together either. I would imagine they would make a good team seeing as they're brothers. Pentagon & Fenix/Oi4K could be a MOTYC IMO. Pentagon/Fenix vs. Zero Gravity could be good as well but Zero Gravity are too generic and flippy for my liking.


----------



## sharkboy22

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Did a little research and it took place at SMV Bluegrass Brawl II on 4/1/1994, so it looks like it's in full on this disc: http://www.rfvideo.com/bestofsmw1994vol1.aspx
> 
> And I found it here: http://www.rfvideo.com/historyofsmwvol2.aspx


Thanks for trying but those are the VHS copies I was talking about


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> This was announced like a week ago, assumed that it flew under the radar and/or was contained mostly in the lucha threads.
> 
> I'm hoping they use these guys well. Putting them against each other would be fantastic. I can take or leave Fenix but Pentagon is a machine. Pentagon/Kingston, Pentagon/Alexander, Pentagon/Faith would all be fantastic IMO.
> 
> I wouldn't mind seeing them team together either. *I would imagine they would make a good team seeing as they're brothers.* Pentagon & Fenix/Oi4K could be a MOTYC IMO. Pentagon/Fenix vs. Zero Gravity could be good as well but Zero Gravity are too generic and flippy for my liking.


Wait, WHAT!? How I didn't know that is beyond me, but that's cool as shit. Didn't know they had any relation. That's a pretty talented family, if you ask me. I was kinda struggling thinking of an opponent that would work with Pentagon Jr. but I do like the idea of Alexander. I've only seen a few singles matches from him but liked them for the most part. I also thought they could do Pentagon vs. Ciampa in a battle of who could hit harder. :lol




sharkboy22 said:


> Thanks for trying but those are the VHS copies I was talking about


Holy shit, I'm sorry dude.  I didn't even realize what they were. I just found them assuming it was a dvd and was like, damn, that was easy. Good luck though! Maybe you can ask @Brock, he seems to have every match ever.


----------



## Brock

sharkboy22 said:


> So I sent an e-mail to RF Video and it was the most unhelpful response I got, so I figured I'd ask here. Does anyone know where I can find the Heavenly Bodies vs R & R Express Loser Leaves Town cage match? I see that RF Video has it on VHS but I don't have a VCR so I need to get it on DVD. Oh and in case you want to know, Rob's reply was him basically saying he has everything SMW on DVD so he probably does have it. Never specified on which tape and he has two Heavenly Bodies comps with R&R Express matches but the matches don't have dates or anything that will help me find it.





Jack Evans 187 said:


> Holy shit, I'm sorry dude.  I didn't even realize what they were. I just found them assuming it was a dvd and was like, damn, that was easy. Good luck though! Maybe you can ask @Brock, he seems to have every match ever.


Not quite.  But yeah, i have that match: *Rock N Roll Express vs. Heavenly Bodies (Loser Leaves Town Cage Match) (SMW 4.1.1994)*


----------



## Bruce L

*ROH World Title match
Bryan Danielson (C) vs. Jimmy Yang *(_Weekend of Champions: Night 1_ [4/28/06)
Considering how many times Bryan Danielson defended the ROH world title, and how out-of-this-world good he was at the time he held it, it's hardly surprising that a) several of his defenses don't loom quite as large in the collective memory as others, and b) at least a few of those are still near-masterpieces. This is one of those matches. The upside of Gabe-era ROH's constant title defenses was that they made the champion look amazing; the downside was that there were always plenty of matches that the audience goes into knowing the challenger has no chance to win, and Jimmy Yang was a challenger who truly had no chance to win. Maybe his WCW cruiserweight past or his awesome Velocity series against Paul London hinted at the potential to have a James Gibson-style renaissance in ROH, but it never quite came together for Yang the way it did for his fellow former Jung Dragon. Still, he had plenty of excellent matches, and it's no surprise he had his best against Danielson, who at this point was literally better at every aspect of being a professional wrestler than everybody else, to the point that it almost wasn't fair to whoever the Second-Best In The World was. You know in your mind that Yang is just one of the many challengers Danielson is rolling through to beef up his credentials, but Dragon is so good, and brings out the best in his opponents to such a degree, that if you went into this completely cold knowing nothing about the booking leading up to it, you could be thoroughly convinced that this was as epically built-to as any WrestleMania main event. To me, a ★★★★★ match is one that's so amazing that calling it "flawless" sells it short. This is not a ★★★★★. But it is, IMO, almost a flawless one. Discounting the fact that Yang was basically a paper challenger, you could probably take the "almost" out of that sentence.
★★★★


----------



## sharkboy22

Started the Super New Malenko vs Guerrero Classic today and the match from Enter the Sandman is clipped. Just great. I don't mind that it's clipped. What bothers me is Rob's (intentionally) not stating that it is clipped. With a run time of 4 hours and 12 matches total, it makes me wonder how many clipped matches are on this tape. Why the fuck is Rob such a shady businessman? Seriously, how the heck is he getting away with all this crap? Why the fuck is he still around? And why would Tommy Dreamer give him the distribution rights for HOH? :cuss:


----------



## sXeMope

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Wait, WHAT!? How I didn't know that is beyond me, but that's cool as shit. Didn't know they had any relation. That's a pretty talented family, if you ask me. I was kinda struggling thinking of an opponent that would work with Pentagon Jr. but I do like the idea of Alexander. I've only seen a few singles matches from him but liked them for the most part. I also thought they could do Pentagon vs. Ciampa in a battle of who could hit harder. :lol


Yepp. They have another brother as well but it seems that he only wrestles in the Mexican indies so I haven't seen any of his stuff. I feel like there's a whole other side to Pentagon that people haven't seen yet. He's good on LU but some of his stuff in Mexico is crazy. Completely unrelated to AAW, but with the AAA guys taking US bookings I honestly really wanna see Pentagon/AR Fox at some point because both guys can be crazy reckless and it would be amazing on so many levels. 






The spot at 0:05 looks a lot like something Fox would be willing to do.


----------



## sharkboy22

^What the fuck?

Where can I find that full match, looks fucking insane!! I don't follow Mexican wrestling at all and I never would have thought that they use some elements of deathmatch wrestling. Also, holy shit were there some stiff shots in that match. Totally removes the perception of Mexican wrestling being "over choreographed" and "soft".

Seriously, where can I find this match in full? And who the heck are those guys? And are they making any appearances in the US any time soon?

EDIT: Found the match. Excited to watch this.


----------



## Corey

That's Pentagon Jr, sharkboy. He's a prominent character in Lucha Underground and also scheduled to be a part of King of Trios this year + the AAW poster I shared.


----------



## sharkboy22

Well my interest in CHIKARA and AAW this year just went up. 

http://new.ivpvideos2.com/product_info.php?cPath=226&products_id=13338

Thought I'd share this. It looks really interesting but I'm tight on cash right now and won't be buying any DVDs until 4th of July sale s go up. If anyone decides to get this amazing deal, please post what you got.

Also, this seems to be IVP's response to that new Wrestlecrate service. Is anyone here a subscriber? I just can't see the appeal for it and I really don't see it being a profitable business unless the guy buys all the action figures in bulk and has some sort of deal with Pro Wrestling Tees. I don't know, it's a bizarre concept and a unique but I just don't see the longevity in it. I saw that Lawler signed some autographs for this month's crate so clearly the owner has some links. Meh, only time will tell.


----------



## sXeMope

I subscribed to Wrestlecrate. Haven't gotten the second box yet but the first one waa pretty bland. Got a Hulk Hogan Vinyl Doll, Bad Influence's comic book, Lucha playing cards, two Summerslam anthologies, a Rey Mysterio pencil and Kofi Kingston dogtags. Wasn't expecting much at first honestly but it has potential. I saw IVP's Puro Box. Considering buying one but I'm undecided currently. 



sharkboy22 said:


> ^What the fuck?
> 
> Where can I find that full match, looks fucking insane!! I don't follow Mexican wrestling at all and I never would have thought that they use some elements of deathmatch wrestling. Also, holy shit were there some stiff shots in that match. Totally removes the perception of Mexican wrestling being "over choreographed" and "soft".
> 
> Seriously, where can I find this match in full? And who the heck are those guys? And are they making any appearances in the US any time soon?
> 
> EDIT: Found the match. Excited to watch this.


Where'd you find it? I thought it was on YouTube but when I tried to find it all I could find was another match they had. I know Black Terry is the one who filmed it and was selling it but it's pretty expensive IIRC. (Like, $3 just for one match)


----------



## Concrete

These boxes or crates are all the rage right now. Lootcrates and Naturebox. Not sure how the margins work but I assume there is some scale at play. Then it is a mix of less in demand stuff in people trying to spread word of other products. 

The PuroBox is the absolute easiest to make money off of since it is mostly the price of discs. Interested in giving that a go. People are raving about it on the Twitter dot com


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> Where'd you find it? I thought it was on YouTube but when I tried to find it all I could find was another match they had. I know Black Terry is the one who filmed it and was selling it but it's pretty expensive IIRC. (Like, $3 just for one match)


Spoke too soon, it wasn't that match. Actually, the match that's on Youtube blows tbh. Ok, maybe not blows but it wasn't half as exciting as the one in the highlight video looks.


----------



## RKing85

hadn't heard of that wrestlecrate before. Might have to check it out.


----------



## Rah

Premier ran a free show last night via Youtube, that's still up. 



> Main Event - PREMIER Heavyweight Championship Match
> "The God of War" JR Kratos (c) vs "The Golden Boy" Dylan Drake
> 
> Undercard
> 
> "Mr. Athletic" Jeff Cobb vs Kaimana
> 
> Timothy Thatcher vs Marcus Lewis
> 
> "The King of No Rules" Gabriel Gallo vs "The Metalhead Maniac" Sledge
> 
> "Ace" Buddy Royal vs Joe Graves
> 
> Dom "The Bomb" Vitalli vs Will Cuevas


----------



## Concrete

Probably should have included that outside of the last few minutes there is no sound there @Rah. Fun stuff still they plan on doing more in the future. Put on some real hoot nanny shows from what I hear.


----------



## Rah

Damn, son, it's a free show with some great talent. Hum the Final Countdown or something if audioless footage bothers you. I'm not adding caveats to every post I make. :side:


----------



## Concrete

Rah said:


> Damn, son, it's a free show with some great talent. Hum the Final Countdown or something if audioless footage bothers you. I'm not adding caveats to every post I make. :side:


IMPORTANT CAVEATS! Sound and clipping aren't little things.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Just watched *'Pinfall- A Professional Wrestling Documentary'*, it wasn't too bad. 

The premise of the film is just to follow a guy through his early stages of training. It tries to demonstrate how wrestling is highly difficult on the body, though the guy comes across as a bit wussy which kind of eradicates the point.

Unfortunately, for the guy, he didn't have a good body; he had a good looking face but couldn't put on muscle. His weight training scenes gave me a good laugh.

Overall, I enjoyed watching it, though I wouldn't call it a must see.


----------



## sXeMope

Not sure if anyone's interested, but PROGRESS has released their Super Strong Style 16 tournament. I'm not big into the UK indy scene myself but I bought both days. Watched Chapter 13 a while back because they posted it on their YouTube and I really enjoyed it. Looking forward to watching these shows.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG - THE MANY ADVENTURES OF EL GENERICO*

*Disc 1*

*Free Admission (Just Kidding)*
El Generico vs. Kevin Steen - ****1/4*

*Beyond The Thunderdome*
El Generico & Quicksilver vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost - ****1/2*

*Battle of Los Angeles 2006*
El Generico vs. CIMA - ****1/2*

*All Star Weekend IV*
El Generico vs. PAC - ****3/4*

*Giant-Size Annual #4*
El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. Roderick Strong & PAC - ****3/4*

*Giant-Size Annual #4*
El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson - *****1/2*

*Battle of Los Angeles 2007*
El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness - *****1/4*

*Express Written Consent*
El Generico vs. Kenny Omega - ****3/4*

*Threemendous II*
El Generico & Human Tornado vs. The Young Bucks - *****1/4*

*Disc 2*

*Guerre Sans Frontiéres*
El Generico vs. Shingo Takagi - ******

*Speed of Sound*
El Generico vs. Chuck Taylor - *****1/4*

*Battle of Los Angeles 2009*
El Generico & Kevin Steen vs. The Young Bucks - *****1/4+*

*Kurt Russellreunion*
El Generico vs. Jushin Liger - ****3/4*

And here we see one of the greatest promos all-time:





*Seven*
El Generico & Paul London vs. The Cutler Brothers vs. The Young Bucks - *****1/2*

*The Curse of Guerrilla Island*
El Generico vs. Ricochet - ******

*Battle of Los Angeles 2011*
El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli - *****1/2*

*Steen Wolf*
El Generico vs. Kevin Steen - *****3/4*

GREAT DVD. I recommend all El Generico fans to check it out.​


----------



## sharkboy22

I've always contemplated picking up that El Generico set but there's so many other intriguing matches from the individual events that I rather just pick them up. Maybe if one day I have $20 to blow away (which is hardly likely) I'll pick it up for collecting's sake but despite the awesomeness of that set, I'd much rather get the entire event. 

I started adding some items in my cart from RF Video to eventually checkout one day (hopefully there's a 4th of July sale). Two shows really intrigue me. The first is a PWS show that features Brian Myers in the main event in a No Rope Barbwire match. I got a lot of respect for Myers for doing it as he seems willing to prove himself on the indies- that he's not just using his WWE name to get a pay day. 

The other one is a Five Borough Wrestling show that has Paul London vs JT Dunn on the card as well as Brian Myers vs Trevor Lee. 

I'm trying to expand my horizons beyond PWG, EVOLVE and the other 'big' indy feds. RF Video and SMV has some really interesting shows in their catalog. I also want to start getting into Beyond Wrestling and IWA-MS looks to be going through this weird transition period where they're trying to build some new talent and put guys on the map. Does Ian own the promotion? I remember a few years ago they were under new management but from what I've seen on YT it appears as if Ian's running it again.


----------



## Concrete

Hey! 2CW announced two matches that look like real HUMDINGERS! 

*First Time Ever
JT Dunn vs. Mike Bailey*
Bailey was supposed to debut earlier this year in Binghamton but car trouble kept him away. JT Dunn has become a regular, and rather big part, of 2CW since Living on the Edge where Samoa Joe could not work a singles bout so it became a tag match with him and Cheech vs. Joe/AR Fox. Definitely and INDY match but I'm all for it. Would be an easy front runner for MOTN going in if it weren't for...

*TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP MATCH
Young Bucks vs. AR Fox/Colin Delaney*
So yeah, I expect this to be utterly batshit crazy. Fox and Delaney have just engaged in one of the most talked about 2CW series in some time. That news hasn't especially spread into the various independent minded communities. 2CW fans were calling them MOTYC for the promotion. I can't really speak for that only seeing two, and yeah one might be up there. A completely insane bout. Rivals turned partners to face the wildest team in the world. I think without that info the match lacks juice. This could easily be the best match 2CW puts on all year. Wouldn't even be shocked to see Fox/Delaney take it.

ALSO Sharkboy, pretty sure Ian is running the promotion. Shows consistently look fun which is surprising for a promotion that runs a lot more than some others. They occasionally run bigger shows where they'll book Chris Hero and some others. Indie scene is REAL good now across the board. Beyond I think might be the best promotion to watch right now. Not saying they are putting on the best shows, also not saying otherwise I suppose, but if you are looking for variety THAT is the indie promotion. A promotion that you can see a bunch of different talent with different stuff to offer. Then take the talent you like and search for promotions booking them. Heck, they've announced *Paul London vs. AR Fox* and *The Hooligans vs. Da Hit Squad* for their 6/28 event. Two completely different matches that I fully expect to be quality.


----------



## RKing85

shipping time been slow from rfvideo for anyone else lately? Never had any problems with their shipping time before (not great, but average) but been waiting for my current order from them. Hopefully customs isn't holding it up.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> I'm trying to expand my horizons beyond PWG, EVOLVE and the other 'big' indy feds. RF Video and SMV has some really interesting shows in their catalog. I also want to start getting into Beyond Wrestling and IWA-MS looks to be going through this weird transition period where they're trying to build some new talent and put guys on the map. Does Ian own the promotion? I remember a few years ago they were under new management but from what I've seen on YT it appears as if Ian's running it again.


IWA Mid South is probably one of the most consistent promotions on the indies right now. Nothing is really blow away, but their shows are all easy watches that I've enjoyed watching. Only downfall is that most of them don't have commentary (Digital at least. I'm not sure about the DVDs). SMV has a bunch of IWA shows up in digital format for like, $5.99. (I'm pretty sure they're also available in DVD with 2 shows on a disc if you're a physical media guy). If I were you and I wanted to get into the product I'd start with those. They're about a year old now but they can help introduce you to the product and some of the new blood in IWA. March Madness is a pretty decent watch as well. I liked Prince Of The Deathmatch as well, but some of it came off as hack and slash so it may not be your cup of tea. 

I agree with Concrete on Beyond. Their regular roster has a lot of depth and variety and the semi-regulars/special appearances are always used well. I especially like their tag team roster. Da Hit Squad and EYFBO killed it at The Real Thing. How EYFBO aren't blowing up is beyond me. Those guys are crazy good.


----------



## GeneParmesan

AIW's "Make 'Em Say Uhh" was probably top to bottom the best AIW show I've seen(which granted is only around 12-15). They seem to really be hitting their stride. The Young Bucks vs.(the underrated) Colin Delaney & Cheech was very good.


----------



## sharkboy22

I'm trying to get into AIW but too many multi-men matches that I just don't care about. I recently watched I Choo Choo Chose You and I skipped a lot of stuff. Sabin/Cabana was MOTN for me though.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

There's been a rumor going around for a while now about some sort of deal between WWN and WWE/NXT. I don't know any details. The news is apparently going to drop today.


----------



## sXeMope

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> There's been a rumor going around for a while now about some sort of deal between WWN and WWE/NXT. I don't know any details. The news is apparently going to drop today.


Saw these rumors earlier. I wanna hope it will be something good but part of me fears that it will eventually become the current-day repeat of Vince and the territoried years ago. The only way this can be a positive thing IMO is if they made a deal that allows WWE to use EVOLVE footage for DVD projects and compilations.


----------



## sharkboy22

Just watched the latest Beyond show and do I feel like shit for downloading. An easy watch and just an overall fantastic show in terms of booking and pacing. Lots of variety and it was just a fun show to watch. I liked Dickinson/Gage even though some spots were botched, enjoyed Kingston/Stockade, Lovelace/fury was good and Fury really put her over, Williams/Claxton was really damn fine wrestling (selling was a bit spotty but really solid work nonetheless). Conor Claxton is that dude that's doing the NOI/deathmatch series storyline in CZW right? This was my first time seeing him doing straight up wrestling and he really needs to show that side off more in CZW. 

The main event was the best Bucks match I'd seen in a long ass time. Much better than any of their recent PWG outings which were becoming too formulaic and quite frankly not as fun as they once were. But holy shit did the Bucks and Ninjas With Attitudes knock it out the fucking park. Weird to see Bailey working under a mask/different character but at least the moveset is the same. Fuck me for illegally downloading this. I like this Team Pazuzu (Wtf does that even mean?) storyline they have going on and the whole Kimber Lee/Dickinson feud looks like it's going to have one hell of a nasty ending. Oh and Pinkie is the fucking man. Nice to see him getting recognition. I guess Beyond is sort of his home now, right? I noticed he works a lot of those studio shows they do on Youtube. Btw, whatever happened to him and CZW. Iirc, didn't he and DJ have some sort of fall out?

I think this is the month I finally make an order with SMV. I have King of Arts and Feeding Frenzy in my cart but I'm thinking about switching Frenzy for Scorned (so I can be up to date). I can only buy two shows atm (my third DVD is Chuck Taylor's BOTI) as it will be at the $50 mark for their monthly sale. 

Sorry for the long ass write up. I know I'm really late to the party but I now see the hype behind this promotion. I regret downloading the show, but hey, if it weren't for illegal downloading I wouldn't be supporting PWG every month. So from now on, Beyond gets my support every month.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Just watched the latest Beyond show and do I feel like shit for downloading. An easy watch and just an overall fantastic show in terms of booking and pacing. Lots of variety and it was just a fun show to watch. I liked Dickinson/Gage even though some spots were botched, enjoyed Kingston/Stockade, Lovelace/fury was good and Fury really put her over, Williams/Claxton was really damn fine wrestling (selling was a bit spotty but really solid work nonetheless). Conor Claxton is that dude that's doing the NOI/deathmatch series storyline in CZW right? This was my first time seeing him doing straight up wrestling and he really needs to show that side off more in CZW.
> 
> The main event was the best Bucks match I'd seen in a long ass time. Much better than any of their recent PWG outings which were becoming too formulaic and quite frankly not as fun as they once were. But holy shit did the Bucks and Ninjas With Attitudes knock it out the fucking park. Weird to see Bailey working under a mask/different character but at least the moveset is the same. Fuck me for illegally downloading this. I like this Team Pazuzu (Wtf does that even mean?) storyline they have going on and the whole Kimber Lee/Dickinson feud looks like it's going to have one hell of a nasty ending. Oh and Pinkie is the fucking man. Nice to see him getting recognition. I guess Beyond is sort of his home now, right? I noticed he works a lot of those studio shows they do on Youtube. Btw, whatever happened to him and CZW. Iirc, didn't he and DJ have some sort of fall out?
> 
> I think this is the month I finally make an order with SMV. I have King of Arts and Feeding Frenzy in my cart but I'm thinking about switching Frenzy for Scorned (so I can be up to date). I can only buy two shows atm (my third DVD is Chuck Taylor's BOTI) as it will be at the $50 mark for their monthly sale.
> 
> Sorry for the long ass write up. I know I'm really late to the party but I now see the hype behind this promotion. I regret downloading the show, but hey, if it weren't for illegal downloading I wouldn't be supporting PWG every month. So from now on, Beyond gets my support every month.


I'd recommend TFT3 and TFT3:16 as well. They're from last November but they're both fantastic tag team tournaments IMO. I really liked Gage/Dickinson. I thought that botched stage spot made it more brutal. I feel like a lot of guys wouldn't have gotten up from that. They did a show last Sunday which I highly recommend checking out. There really wasn't a bad match on the card. Da Hit Squad and EYFBO killed it in probably one of the best tag team matches that I've seen recently. Also, Team Pazuzu got their name from the mythical demon Pazuzu. They're probably one of the best stables going in wrestling today. They're all super under-rated IMO.

Yeah, Claxton is the guy doing the deathmatch trials in CZW. I'm not sure if you've heard of them, but CZW does a thing called Dojo Wars (Basically, it's a ripoff of the old Beyond format with CZW students uploaded to YouTube) His work on those shows is highly praised and probably worth checking out. I heard great things about the matches he did in their Tournament of Valor.

Speaking of sale, SMV is having one tomorrow. I may actually skip this months sale. I only have two shows in my cart atm and I'm waiting for them to release this years Masters of Pain, JLIT, and one of the recent IWA Mid South shows that got great reviews, among other things.


----------



## Platt

They mentioned having new IWA East Coast & Mid South up in time for the sale so you might be in luck.

My cart at the moment has the latest AAW blu Ray the last 2 Dreamwave shows and this years 16 Carat. Might add MOP once I see the card.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22

If I'm not mistaken I think Nick Gage was in MOP this year. 

I really need to check out the card for this IWA-MS show with rave reviews. Is the sale tomorrow the usual 25% off? Surprised they're doing it this early in the month. I have all the Beyond shows from this year in my cart and will add that IWA show tomorrow depending on what the card looks like.

EDIT: It appears as if their office will be closed from June 17th to June 29th so maybe that's why they're doing the sale so early.


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> They mentioned having new IWA East Coast & Mid South up in time for the sale so you might be in luck.
> 
> My cart at the moment has the latest AAW blu Ray the last 2 Dreamwave shows and this years 16 Carat. Might add MOP once I see the card.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I saw that, may wait until next month anyways if JLIT isn't released. There's nothing I'm really dying to see, and my funds have been kinda low since I missed some time at work a while ago. My current cart is only Battlewar 26 and the Collectors edition of wXw's 14th Anniversary Tour. Next month they should have the JLIT and GNO shows, KOTDM and QOTDM, the recent Alpha-1 show, and the CCW deathmatch tournament, which seems somewhat intriguing. 

IIRC Masters Of Pain this year was Matt Tremont, Madman Pondo, Nick Gage, Josh Crane, Viper, John Wayne Murdoch, and someone else. Probably not the quality that the MOP tournaments used to be but it still should be a decent watch. On a side note has anyone else noticed that Deathmatch wrestling is seemingly making a comeback this year? All the new guys at TOD, KOTDM and QOTDM, POTDM, MOP and the CCW tournament happening earlier this year, and OPW and VOW are both running deathmatch tournaments later this year. Almost feels like the mid-2000's again. heh.

Noticed that Highspots put Dusty Rhodes book on their front page. Classy move..:hmm:


----------



## sharkboy22

^Very distasteful of Highspots to do that. Worse yet, the customer reviews practically shit on the book. 

How are new deathmatch guys like Crane and Murdoch? I saw the trailer for that Carnage Cup documentary and it looked like a total hack and slash fest. Which is such a shame cause you'd think these guys would learn from the new generation of deathmatch wrestlers. 
@sXeMope, I knew you were one of the few people here that watched it, so how was Carnage Cup this year? Anything worth checking out at all?

It may feel like the 2000s with the vast amount of quantity of deathmatch tournaments but I hope it's not the same quality.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> ^Very distasteful of Highspots to do that. Worse yet, the customer reviews practically shit on the book.
> 
> How are new deathmatch guys like Crane and Murdoch? I saw the trailer for that Carnage Cup documentary and it looked like a total hack and slash fest. Which is such a shame cause you'd think these guys would learn from the new generation of deathmatch wrestlers.
> 
> @sXeMope, I knew you were one of the few people here that watched it, so how was Carnage Cup this year? Anything worth checking out at all?
> 
> It may feel like the 2000s with the vast amount of quantity of deathmatch tournaments but I hope it's not the same quality.


Murdoch isn't that great of a wrestler, but he's a good brawler. He reminds me a lot of Matt Tremont style wise. Josh Crane reminds me a lot of a young Drake Younger. Dale Patricks is a good deathmatch wrestler and probably one of the better straight wrestlers on the DM scene (He graduated from the School of Roc. Same place that Heidi Lovelace came from).

Honestly, Carnage Cup was pretty bad. Only reason I bought it was because nobody put it on XWT (It's up there now though). I posted a list of the "fun" stuff a while back but from what I remember there were two instances of guys almost being set on fire, a white New Jack ripoff, The Scissors through the tongue, and I'm pretty sure Chuey Martinez was drunk off his ass (as was I, which is probably why I made it through the full tournament). Josh Crane and Dale Patricks has a fantastic match on Night 1 though (It could somewhat fall under the hack & slash category but there was a decent amount of proper wrestling. I think it could have held up to a violent CZW deathmatch). Crane was hurt pretty bad and really shouldn't have wrestled at all on night two. He made it to the finals and was pretty much unable to walk.

TL;DR: If you download it from XWT (It's worth trying to hunt down links on a forum if you don't have a great ratio) it's worth checking out, go into it with the same mindset you have when you watch skateboarding fail compilations on YouTube.


----------



## Groovemachine

Just announced by Evolve:

Zack Sabre Jr vs Davey Richards - EVOLVE 45

Zack Sabre Jr vs TJ Perkins - EVOLVE 46

Not too fussed about the Richards match but vs Perkins... :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TJQ

Groovemachine said:


> Just announced by Evolve:
> 
> Zack Sabre Jr vs Davey Richards - EVOLVE 45
> 
> Zack Sabre Jr vs TJ Perkins - EVOLVE 46
> 
> Not too fussed about the Richards match but vs Perkins... :mark: :mark: :mark:


fuuuuuuuuuck :homer

Those should be great


----------



## Concrete

"Murdoch isn't that great a wrestler of a wrestler but he's a good brawler" ...Not how it works.

Also, can't imagine having Zack for two dates and think "Hell, we need to book him against Davey". Even if I LIKED the guy that doesn't seem like the match to do.


----------



## Rah

I'd love some Murdoch recs, because the footage I've seen doesn't paint much of a good light of him. I just can't imagine there's much there from a guy who did a badly set-up bump off a ROOF and came out looking like a turd.


----------



## sXeMope

Seems that RFVideo is releasing a Nick Gage DVD as well.






Honestly this seems like the best one to get if you haven't gotten any yet. He's speaking with emotion in this one. The SMV release had him talking like he was tired and didn't want to be there, and the DVLH release is pretty much the same, but shows him getting out of jail. May have to pick this up eventually.


----------



## Corey

Official details for this have been announced, so I'll share them here:



> Authentic Lucha Libre makes its way to the US on June 27th as Spectator Sports Productions and PerfectEnergySports.com presents Lucha Spectacular at the Bradenton Area Convention Center AND now Video on Demand at www.WWNLive.com.
> 
> The main event of the evening will see International Lucha Superstars throw down as *Dr. Wagner Jr. faces his long-time rival Silver King*. Make no mistake about it, both of these athletes are incredibly well-known, respected and decorated in Lucha Libre and Puroresu and they have both gone on record as saying they plan on making this rare visit to the US count and make no mistake about it, they will tear the house down Saturday June 27th.
> 
> The semi-final is a first-time matchup that ardent fans of US Pro Wrestling will enjoy - as former NXT superstar *CJ Parker goes head to head with ROH and EVOLVE standout (and current PWG world champion) Roderick Strong*.
> 
> CJ Parker willingly departed from the incredibly hot NXT promotion - as he wanted to spread his wings and test his skills elsewhere and he will get no greater challenge than that of Roderick Strong, who is having himself perhaps the best year of his in-ring life in 2015. Will Roderick Strong continue his momentum that he's built throughout the year or will CJ Parker prove to be spoiler in his quest to prove himself on the independent circuit after a stellar run in NXT.
> 
> Another contest being presented live on iPPV will be chock full of excitement as *Los Ben Dejos, comprised of Jay Rios and Cruz will team up with Lince Dorado to face off against the experienced contingent of Sam Adonis, Kahagas and Martin Stone*. This match will see various styles of pro wrestling pitted against each other and is sure to kickstart what is shaping up to be the must-see event of the summer.
> 
> Check out www.WWNLive.com on Saturday June 27th and see all of these bouts PLUS women's wrestling featuring a former TNA Knockout and many more surprises! This Lucha Libre Spectacular promises to the be the CAN'T MISS show of the summer - combining all the best from Mexico, Europe, Puerto Rico, former NXT talent, current EVOLVE, ROH and PWG talent - there is something for EVERYONE on this event - so don't miss out.


I have no idea what kinda crowd they'll get for this, but I think it looks pretty damn cool. I'll give it a purchase for sure.


----------



## Concrete

The trio of Sam Adonis, Kahagas and Martin Stone is the most lovely, wacky trio.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Groovemachine said:


> Just announced by Evolve:
> 
> Zack Sabre Jr vs Davey Richards - EVOLVE 45
> 
> Zack Sabre Jr vs TJ Perkins - EVOLVE 46
> 
> Not too fussed about the Richards match but vs Perkins... :mark: :mark: :mark:


Give me Richards over TJP everyday.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Groovemachine said:


> Just announced by Evolve:
> 
> Zack Sabre Jr vs Davey Richards - EVOLVE 45
> 
> Zack Sabre Jr vs TJ Perkins - EVOLVE 46
> 
> Not too fussed about the Richards match but vs Perkins... :mark: :mark: :mark:


Holy shit. :banderas


----------



## sharkboy22

So it's just me that's marking out for Roddy/CJP?


----------



## sXeMope

Sounds like Josh Alexander is retiring. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/610211741268594689


----------



## Last Chancery

Totally sucks but honestly, it's long overdue. He's had lingering neck problems for years now, and he's a new father and has his family going, so it's best that he probably quits while he's ahead and able to spend the rest of his days raising his son. He got to be champion in several companies, got to wrestle Samoa Joe twice, made it to ROH and PWG, and now all that is being taken away from him. On one hand, he got accomplished all that, but on the other, now it's all gone, you know?

He's a great dude and I hope he sticks around the business for some time, in whatever capacity he can find. He's not a good talker, but he'd make a great Rick Rude-like enforcer, or perhaps a behind the scenes person? Too early to call. Nice that he's going out at an Alpha-1 show, though. That's some loyalty right there.


----------



## KingCrash

I know Alexander's had neck issues but I hope that's not the reason. Sucks, thought he would have been the breakout from Monster Mafia.

EDIT: Ugh it is the neck.


----------



## Corey

Damn, shitty news about about Alexander. He was having quite the breakout year.



sharkboy22 said:


> So it's just me that's marking out for Roddy/CJP?


Oh no, match should be stellar. Especially is CJP is the heel.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG*
_
Jack Evans makes his PWG return and Angélico makes his PWG debut at Threemendous IV on July 24th!

Davey Richards and Eddie Edwards make their return to PWG at Threemendous IV on July 24th!

Akira Tozawa makes his return to PWG at Threemendous IV on July 24th!

Will Ospreay is the first entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!

Marty Scurll is the second entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!_


----------



## Even Flow

Tozawa :mark:


----------



## sharkboy22

How long does SMV take to ship? It's been four days now and my order is still pending. Their office is going to be closed for the rest of the month from tomorrow, so I'm really hoping they sort my stuff out by the end of the day.


----------



## Even Flow

I'm sure they'll look to get any outstanding orders shipped before their offices are closed.


----------



## Platt

My SMV shipped the same day.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22

And I'm an idiot. It did ship same day. I was using SMV tracker on their site but according to USPS it was delivered since yesterday. Do I feel stupid now.

Also, if anyone is interested Gabe has a $10 sale on EVOLVE DVDs.


----------



## Corey

*Revolution Pro UK - High Stakes 2015*

Rocky Romero vs. Josh Bodom - ***

Sha Samuels vs. Jake McCluskey - ***

Lord Gideon Grey vs. Matt Classic - FUN

The Addiction vs. 2 Unlimited - *** 1/4

*Undisputed British Tag Team Championship
*The Thrillers (Joel Redman & Mark Haskins) (c) vs. The UK Hooligans (Roy & Zak Knight) - ****

*British Heavyweight Championship
*Marty Scurll (c) vs. Ricochet - ****

AJ Styles vs. Will O'Spreay - **** 1/2

- Romero vs. Bodom was a rock solid opener. I rarely get to see Rocky wrestle in singles so this was a nice change of pace. Bodom impressed me with his heel antics and bonus points added for the sick finish. Good match.

- Samuels vs. Mr. Moonsault Jake McCluskey was about as good of a match as I could've hoped for despite knowing nothing about the two competitors. I was completely invested into the last couple minutes and that moonsault elbow thingy that McCluskey hit was a thing of beauty. DQ finish didn't bother me. Another good match.

- For the one night that I've seen him, Lord Gideon Grey seems like a pretty entertaining character and a good relief act in between all the great wrestling. I won't dive too far into the story of the match, but Classic had me crackin up throughout. I swear he wrenched up his tights after every move. :lol

- Addiction vs. 2 Unlimited was good stuff. I don't know anything about 2 Unlimited and still don't even know their names (couldn't hear them), but they look young and full of energy. Daniels was the star here though. He was flying around like he was 10 years younger. Liked how he and Frankie were pretty much tweeners or heels throughout the match but still got cheered. 2 Unlimited botched the finish (do they seriously hit 450s at the same time!?), but an otherwise quality tag match.

- NOW, boys and girls, is where we get to the meat of the evening. What an absolute gem the Tag Team Title match was. Once I saw these Hooligans and how out of shape they looked, I thought there was no way this match was gonna be any good, but BOY was I wrong. They have that OI4K look where they're not aesthetically appealing but they're extremely gifted athletically & agile for their size. It was my first time seeing Haskins in quite a long time and I'm so glad he changed his look. I mean, he looks identical to Marty Scurll now but at least I can take him seriously. Match starts off as a huge brawl throughout York Hall before settling down inside the ring. They worked the Southern Style to absolute perfection here. Great FIP work from Haskins, awesome double teams throughout the match, a ref bump, hot tags, just all around great stuff here. I was impressed with everyone involved and this one was a really nice surprise. Excellent match. Probably the best 2-on-2 I've seen all year!

- Marty Scurll is like the Adam Cole of the UK. I'm just gonna start off with that. He's a wonderful heel that does disgusting shit and hates the crowd but he still gets cheered because he's such a great wrestler. This match was so entertaining throughout and had a couple absolutely awesome sequences. Pair that with Scurll's incredible performance and you've got yourself a doozy of a Championship match. (Y)

- I really have no idea where to start with Styles vs. O'Spreay. It was incredible. AJ wrestled with a sense of urgency that you really don't see him bring out too much these days. It's usually calculated and direct, but here he seemed to be moving quicker than usual. Idk. O'Spreay looked like a god in certain aspects. He had SO many of AJ's signature spots scouted and even delivered some on his own. It's 25 minutes of complete wrestling bliss. The final few minutes had me going nuts and both these guys looked PHENOMENAL (pun intended). This is right there with the Royal Rumble 3-way as my MOTY. 

- Folks, do yourself a favor pay the $12.99 to watch this show. It's more than worth that amount. The best thing I've seen from any company all year. https://vimeo.com/ondemand/highstakes2015​


----------



## Concrete

I will probably post this into the MOTYC thread at some point but this is a bit of a must watch match out of Dojo Wars. Gulak was at WOTYC levels in this and Pickard and Williams were great in their own right.


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE 45 lineup announced.



> The Main Event - Tag Team Grudge Match
> EVOLVE & DGUSA Champion Drew Galloway & Roderick Strong
> vs.
> The Premier Athlete Brand of Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley with So Cal Val
> 
> Dream Match
> Davey Richards vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
> 
> EVOLVE 43 Rematch
> Chris Hero vs. Trevor Lee
> 
> Special Challenge Match #1
> Rich Swann vs. Timothy Thatcher
> 
> Special Challenge Match #2
> Biff Busick vs. Andrew Everett
> 
> Plus more to be signed!!!


Eh, think I'm gonna skip this one.


----------



## sharkboy22

Does anyone know where and when is Joe's last appearance on the indies? I can't be the only one hoping he's in BOLA this year.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 43
(May 30, 2015)*

Anthony Nese vs Rey Horus ***

Caleb Konley vs Davey Richards **3/4

TJ Perkins vs Mike Bailey **1/2

Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee ***

*DGUSA Open the United Gate Championship*
RONIN (Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann) (c) vs Drew Gulak & Tracy Williams **1/2

*DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Championship*
Drew Galloway (c) vs Biff Busick **3/4

Overall Rating: 4.5


*EVOLVE 44
(May 31, 2015)*

Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page ***1/4

Rich Swann vs Trevor Lee *1/4

Rey Horus vs Tracy Williams *

Rey Horus & TJ Perkins vs The Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley) **

Biff Busick vs Mike Bailey ***1/4

Drew Gulak vs Davey Richards **3/4

*EVOLVE Championship*
Drew Galloway (c) vs Roderick Strong **3/4

Overall Rating: 5.0


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Does anyone know where and when is Joe's last appearance on the indies? I can't be the only one hoping he's in BOLA this year.


Latest I've seen is Absolution for AIW in July. Not sure if that's his last one or not though. 

--

Johnny Gargano worked a dark match against Uhaa Nation at the NXT Tapings tonight.

Not sure if anyone saw it/cares, but apparently HWA is for sale. Owner is selling everything individually. I hope it falls into the right hands. The video library at least.


----------



## Corey

sharkboy22 said:


> Does anyone know where and when is Joe's last appearance on the indies? I can't be the only one hoping he's in BOLA this year.


He's working Northeast Wrestling August 1st and 2nd and then Preston City Wrestling in the UK on August 7th. Those are his latest booking iirc. Will most likely be his last hoorah on the indies, but who knows.

He's working what's being billed as his last ROH match this Saturday at the TV Tapings. Teaming with AJ Styles to face The Addiction.


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE 46 card for July 11th: 



> EVOLVE Title Match
> Drew Galloway defends vs. Trent Baretta with So Cal Val
> 
> WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising 2015 Rematch
> Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher
> 
> Special Attraction Match
> Davey Richards vs. Biff Busick
> 
> Pure Wrestling Clinic
> TJ Perkins vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
> 
> Special Challenge Match #1
> Anthony Nese with So Cal Val vs. Trevor Lee
> 
> Special Challenge Match #2
> Caleb Konley with So Cal Val vs. Andrew Everett


Although Perkins/Sabre and Galloway/Trent look good, I'll likely be passing on this one too. Richards needs to please go away. Nese vs. Trevor could be a nice sleeper though. I like how Trent's been gone for months and they bring him back to give him an EVOLVE Title match.  What's the point of this ranking system again?

Also, two more match announcements for EVOLVE 47 on August 15th:

Anything Goes: Johnny Gargano vs. Ethan Page
Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr.


----------



## sXeMope

Really surprised to see Trent back in EVOLVE. I remember when everything went down a few months back, "Red Gabe" came out on Twitter. Cool to see that they worked it out though. No point having beefs in indy wrestling.

Found it funny that Gabe had to address Gargano on the WWNLive email update. I don't think I saw any speculation that he was signed to a deal with WWE. On a side note: It's super cool to see Uhaa Nation and Johnny Gargano in a WWE ring with Drake Younger as the referee. It's one of those bizarre things you never thought would happen, yet somehow it has. In terms of Johnny potentially getting signed though - Meh. I don't feel he could offer much to the product honestly, but he's one of those guys I'd be okay with seeing signed because he's done pretty much everything he can do on the indies.

I hope ZSJ sticks around in the US to attend BOLA. Would love to see ZSJ/Scurll on US soil, or even LDRS/Young Bucks.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Best in the World 2015

*Mark Briscoe vs. Donovan Dijak - ***

The Decade (Whitmer & Page) vs. Matt Sydal & ACH - ** 1/4

Silas Young vs. Dalton Castle - ** 1/2

War Machine vs. C&C Wrestle Factory - SQUASH

*#1 Contender's Match
*Moose vs. Michael Elgin vs. Roderick Strong - *** 1/4

Bullet Club (Styles & The Young Bucks) vs. The Kingdom - *** 1/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship - No Disqualification
*The Addiction (c) vs. reDRagon - ***

*Battle of the Belts - Winner Takes All
*Jay Briscoe (c) vs. Jay Lethal (c) - **** 1/4


- Pleasant surprise in the opener. I've been impressed with what little I've seen from Dijak throughout this year. Really solid match here with a couple memorable spots to boot. Moment during the finish was a bit confusing, but a minor quibble.

- Decade vs. Sydal & ACH was fine, but Whitmer just needs to go away. He adds nothing to any match he's ever in these days. He got chants like "blowjob Whitmer" and "BJ wiener" so I think the crowd agrees with me. :lol I really don't remember much from the match other than a couple dives. Wrong team won here.

- Silas vs. Castle was one of those matches where the work during the match was really solid but there was some weird booking moments or just weird shit in general that held it back. Got to see a lot of Young's ass and some weird low blows down the stretch. Other than that, a couple nice spots and good wrestling though.

- Not sure what the point of the next tag was. Easy night for War Machine and a pointless night to book Caprice Coleman.

- 3-way number one contender's match was admittedly much better than I expected it to be. A really fun sprint for a good while. It admittedly had some botches and mistimed moves, but I believe all of those involved Moose. He's still improving and he's a bit too big to be involved in some of the spots he was in, but Roddy wrestles at a pace almost no one can keep up with anyway. Went better than expected and the right man DEFINITELY won, so I can't complain. :mark: EDIT: Just watched the match again on the replay and totally had fun with it. There were some small moments of no selling, but I still can't get over how well this turned out. Upping my rating.

- Bullet Club vs. The Kingdom is one of those matches where just about everyone will have fun with it because it was balls to the wall action with nonstop double teams and crazy moves, but it had no structure whatsoever. Pretty much everyone was in the match at all times and it felt one sided for the majority, but again, it was a lot of fun. Can't rate it any higher though due to those reasons.

- Tag Title match was in a rough spot following Bullet Club, but it lacked creativity to begin with. They did some fun stuff in the early going and I liked the false finish at the end, but the actual finish felt weak and there wasn't a whole lot going on to get the crowd to pop during the match. What they gave us was still watchable for sure, but they could've done way more with it. A bit of a letdown tbh. 

- Main event lived up to all the hype and months of build. Perfectly paced and built to a wonderful climax. Crowd was about 60/40 in favor of Lethal but you can't hate either guy after a match like that. Loved how they kept showing both sets of parents in the crowd and they were so into it.  The whole show was predicated on this ONE match and if that's the measuring stick, I'd say the night was a success. 

- Overall, not as good as a whole compared to the 13th Anniversary PPV, but the main event trumped everything on that card and the show was super easy to watch. Liked it better than Global Wars iPPV as well.​


----------



## Corey

First two matches for House of Hardcore 9 announced:

Team 3D vs. The Young Bucks
The Kingdom vs. The Addiction


----------



## Concrete

Yeah, not sold on those first two HOH matches

2CW has the majority of their July card up

FOR THE 2CW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP: 
Capt. Nick Ando, Challenger VS. ???, Challenger

FOR THE 2CW TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP: 
The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson), 2CW Tag Team Champions VS. AR FOX & Colin Delaney, Challengers

SINGLES MATCH 
J.T. Dunn VS. "Speedball" Mike Bailey

SINGLES MATCH 
Rhino VS. "Chainsaw" Joe Gacy

SINGLES MATCH 
Pepper Parks VS. "Slyck" Wagner Brown

SCRAMBLE:#1 Contendership for 2CW Title. 1 Fall to a Finish: 
"Hybrid" Sean Carr VS. "Juggernaut" Jason Axe VS. Cheech VS. Kevin "The Man" Graham VS. Alexander James VS. Benjamin Boone

SINGLES MATCH: 
Jasper Whipple VS. Guy Sunshine

On the whole I think the card has LOADS of potential with the Young Bucks tag and Gacy vs. Rhino. Now they announced Biff Busick for the card awhile back but I'm not sure if that still stands. Would be great to see him against Ando. Like, killer.
EDIT: Nevermind on the Biff thing since he double booked himself I think for SMASH in Canadia.


----------



## Corey

This is a hell of a deal. The HDNet sets for $2 each is a RIDICULOUS steal!


----------



## sharkboy22

Holy fuck, yes!!!!

Thank God I didn't place that order for memorial day. Jesus Christ, let me get on this fast as I know these are clearance items and people will grab them up in no time.

EDIT: And of course I had a feeling shipping was gonna fuck me over. $10.95 to ship. Really? Gonna have to reduce the stuff I order but I still have a hard time coming to terms with how the fuck ROH arrived at $8.95 for shipping.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Jack Evans 187 said:


> This is a hell of a deal. The HDNet sets for $2 each is a RIDICULOUS steal!


Bought every show I didn't already have, completing each year in my collection. Honestly very few of the shows sound compelling and I am unlikely to watch them aside from the one where Steen and Eddie Kingston fought for the title, but got them for collecting purposes.

11 DVDs with a Ringside Member discount came to just over $32 after shipping - not too bad.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## NastyYaffa

Watched DDT4 2015, here is a quick review. SPOILER ALERT:


Spoiler: DDT4 2015 Review











*PWG DDT4 2015*

The Beaver Boys vs. Team Tremendous - **1/2*
_This match started off a little slow, and it really just wasn't that interesting until the final 5-10 minutes. Not an awful match, but not a good one either. Bill Carr looked pretty impressive, though._

The Inner City Machine Guns vs. Biff Busick & Drew Gulak - ***1/2*
_Pretty good match. Rich Swann & Ricochet dominating Biff Busick was kinda lame, but the match got better as Biff & Gulak started to dominate Swann. Gulak is so awesome. I am also kinda disappointed that they decided to eliminate Biff & Gulak so early, as I wished they would've gone at least to the semi-finals._

Mike Bailey & Matt Sydal vs. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee - ****1/2*
_Now this was AWESOME. That's really all I got to say about this one. Awesome match._

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
The World's Cutest Tag Team (c) vs. Monster Mafia - ****1/2*
_Another AWESOME match. I really enjoyed this. The Monster Mafia guys are great heels, and Candice is just a great underdog babyface. I will probably never get tired of her throwing up a little VIOLENCE PARTY~! Very good match._

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Monster Mafia (c) vs. The Beaver Boys - ***
_This match really had no flow and it was just "soulless", if that makes any sense. It was just there. Not a good match._

The Inner City Machine Guns vs. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee - **1/2*
_Another match that had a really boring start, but the last 5-10 minutes really saved it from being completely awful. It also didn't have much of a flow, and just like the previous match, it felt like it "was just there". Very disappointing match._

Johnny Gargano vs. TJ Perkins - **1/4*
_Another really disappointing match. I really wanted to like this more than I did, but something just seemed 'off' about this match for me. Couldn't really get into it. Bad match._

*PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Brian Cage vs. Chris Hero - ****1/2*
_This has RODDY in it, so it can't be bad, right? Oh I love Roddy's PWG character so much. He's so great. And this match was awesome. Definitely one of the best matches of the night. So much fun. Roddy's title reign has been amazing so far._

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
The Beaver Boys (c) vs. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee - ****1/2*
_This was a really good main event. I enjoyed The Beaver Boys working over Everett's leg. And even though Everett's selling was kinda questionable (doing flips and shit), it didn't take me away from this match. Really good main event._

Overall this show was nowhere near as good as From Out Of Nowhere or Don't Sweat The Technique, but it had 4 really good matches, so it was definitely a good show. (Y)​


----------



## TJQ

Spoiler






NastyYaffa said:


> The Inner City Machine Guns vs. Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee - **1/2*
> _Another match that had a really boring start, but the last 5-10 minutes really saved it from being completely awful. It also didn't have much of a flow, and just like the previous match, it felt like it "was just there". Very disappointing match._
> 
> Johnny Gargano vs. TJ Perkins - **1/4*
> _Another really disappointing match. I really wanted to like this more than I did, but something just seemed 'off' about this match for me. Couldn't really get into it. Bad match._


A lot of the times we agree, this time we really really really really don't agree :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of the times we agree, this time we really really really really don't agree :lol





Spoiler



Nothing wrong with that.  I really wanted to like TJP/Gargano more than I did, because that was probably the match I was most looking forward to on this show. Very disappointing match IMO.


----------



## TJQ

NastyYaffa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with that.  I really wanted to like TJP/Gargano more than I did, because that was probably the match I was most looking forward to on this show. Very disappointing match IMO.





Spoiler



That's interesting, because it was my second favorite of the night behind ICMG vs Treverett. But hey, what can ya do.

On a related note, can't wait to find out who's at Mystery Vortex 3 tonight :homer


----------



## Groovemachine

Crap. I now face the age-old problem once again...can I be bothered to try and remain spoiler free for Mystery Vortex 3? It's always such an effort! It's just always so tempting to check out the results. Tomorrow morning is the danger zone...


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

OHHH YEAAAH

Drew Galloway is the twenty-fourth and final entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
Zack Sabre, Jr. is the twenty-third entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
Aero Star is the twenty-second entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
Matt Sydal is the twenty-first entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
Drago is the twentieth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
Jack Evans is the nineteenth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
Rich Swann is the eighteenth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
Fénix is the seventeenth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
Andrew Everett is the sixteenth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
Trent? is the fifteenth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
Angélico is the fourteenth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
Drew Gulak is the Thirteenth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
Pentagón Jr is the twelfth entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!
Trevor Lee is the eleventh entrant in the 2015 Battle of Los Angeles!


----------



## Even Flow

Galloway in PWG :mark:


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG DDT4 2015
(May 22, 2015)*

DDT4 First Round Match
The Beaver Boys (John Silver & Alex Reynolds) vs Team Tremendous (Bill Carr & Dan Barry) 1/2*

DDT4 First Round Match
Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs Inner City Machine Guns (Ricochet & Rich Swann) ***

DDT4 First Round Match
Mike Bailey & Matt Sydal vs Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee ***

*PWG World Tag Team Championship* - DDT4 First Round Match
World's Cutest Tag Team (Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan) (c) vs Monster Mafia (Ethan Page & Josh Alexander) ***



Spoiler: DDT4 Semi-Finals Round



*PWG World Tag Team Championship* - DDT4 Semi-Final Round Match
Monster Mafia (c) vs The Beaver Boys *

DDT4 Semi-Final Round Match
Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee vs Inner City Machine Guns *1/2


 Johnny Gargano vs TJ Perkins *1/2

*PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs Brian Cage vs Chris Hero ***1/4



Spoiler: DDT4 Final Round



*PWG World Tag Team Championship* - DDT4 Final Round Match
The Beaver Boys (c) vs Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee **3/4


 Overall Rating: 5.25


----------



## RKing85

I have no idea how people even try to stay spoiler free for a month or so to watch PWG through fresh eyes. I assume it's impossible in this day of the internet.

I couldn't go a month staying off twitter, message boards, facebook, etc.


----------



## FITZ

ROH: Champions vs. All Stars 2011

*Roderick Strong vs. Christopher Daniels *

These two are partners for the main event later on but the show opened with a promo and one thing led to another and they ended up having a match. Good start because it captured the feeling that I was seeing a fight and not a match. Strong slows things down for a little bit towards the end that leads to a Daniels comeback. The match was about to really be picking up but before that happened the Kings of Wrestling (their partners for later) came out to try to get them to stop. Daniels then steals a victory with a roll up and leaves his team pissed off at him. The match was decent but it served a purpose because it let us know there was some serious tension between the Champions team. 
***½* 


*The Bravado Brothers vs. Grizzly Redwood and Andy Ridge* 

I will say that I really liked that the Bravado Brothers were working together constantly like a real tag team while Grizzly and Ridge were not able to function as a team. Every tag they made seemed like a big deal and they were overall outworked by the real tag team. Match was decent enough with the Bravados controlling much of the match but also trying to contain Ridge. The whole match seemed to be about making Ridge look good and I guess they succeeded at that.Some of his kicks were pretty cool I guess? 
****


*Adam Cole vs. Mike Bennett *

Very weird seeing Cole as this very generic and young fiery babyface. Bennett comes across as cocky but nothing else he did made me really think he was a heel. Pacing on the match was quick enough so that helped a lot but I couldn’t shake the feeling that the match was kind of mindless. 
****


*Homicide vs. Rhett Titus*

I liked this match a lot and I feel like Homicide did a fantastic job of making Titus look tough. Rhett Titus had a character that was hard to take serious, he got the cheap heat but it took me a long time to accept him as someone that could actually win a serious match. He didn’t win the match here but he got the shit kicked out of him and he kept fighting. He ended up with a nasty gash on his head towards the end of the match but it really sold the fact that Homicide had to really mess up Titus to win. Titus got enough offense in to keep things interesting but it was all about him pissing off Homicide, getting the ass kicking that he had coming to him, but also making you respect him a little bit at the end.
***¾* 


*Steve Corino vs. Caleb Konley *

Corino cut a promo before the match saying how he wanted to turn a new leaf. So he was facing a young heel and trying to play the traditional babyface while constantly trying not to cheat. It was fun to watch and they had a nice short match. 
****


*Colt Cabana vs. Caprice Coleman* 

Lots of fun as expected. I’m a huge fan of Colt and I love these types of matches where he’s funny and at the same time he does some cool mat wrestling stuff as well. Coleman worked well with him and we got to see him do some fun and athletic stuff. I really like matches like this as it gives you something really different on the card and breaks things up very nicely. 
***¾ *


*Kenny King vs. Kyle O’Reilly *

Really impressed with how Kenny King worked as a heel here. He came across like a total asshole and was really cocky. O’Reilly was still pretty new in ROH here I think and he was playing the role of a young lion still trying to get a big win. The match was intense and had a great pace. Throw in some good heel work and O’Reilly playing a strong underdog and you have the ingredients for a really good match. 
*****


*Davey Richards, El Generico, and The Briscoes vs. Roderick Strong, Christopher Daniels, and The Kings of Wrestling w/Shane Hagadorn *

Pretty cool match which shouldn’t come as shocking looking at the talent involved. Daniels was hated by his entire team and he was constantly mocked and yelled out by them. Claudio’s “Best Elbow Ever” was probably the highlight of that. The material is here for a lesson the the “self fulfilling prophecy theory” with Daniels because he was told he was the weak link on the team and he ended up looking like the weak link on the team. The champions isolated Jay Briscoe for a while and it was Daniels that was in the ring when he was able to make the hot tag and Daniels was also the one that ended up taking the pin. That was a really interesting dynamic and helped the match out a lot. The action was good as they got plenty of time and these guys aren’t going to have a bad match given 30 minutes. I feel like the match either could have lasted a little longer or it could have been taken to the next level. I don’t need people kicking out of finishers all the time but I didn’t realize I was watching the finishing stretch until the match was over. That problem aside the match was still really good. 
****¾* 
​Not a great show and I was hoping the main event was going to be better than it ended up being. I didn’t think any of the undercard matches were bad so that also helped.


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> I have no idea how people even try to stay spoiler free for a month or so to watch PWG through fresh eyes. I assume it's impossible in this day of the internet.
> 
> I couldn't go a month staying off twitter, message boards, facebook, etc.


It's possible, you just need to be extea cautious. I stayed Spoiler free for a Beyond Wrestling show, but that was only like, 5 days to a week. Never avoided any social media during that time. It can enhance the experience of watching the show but it's not something I ever feel a *need* to do. Most of the time I forget what happened by the time I actually watch the show.


----------



## FITZ

This is the only place I go to look at wrestling news and everyone is pretty good about it here so I usually don't have problems with it but I normally don't try.


----------



## sharkboy22

I avoid spoilers like a damn plague. Even if I come across spoilers, I usually forget about after some time because life occupies my mind with other stuff. But then I slowly remember everything I read by the time I start watching a show 

______________

I couldn't come to terms with paying ROH's ridiculous shipping rates. Maybe if it wasn't for fourth of July sales (hopefully) starting this week I would have gotten something. But I rather save my money for some stuff from Highspots and maybe RF. 

I really wish Highspots stocked current ROH shows but it seems as if they only carry compilations now . I really want to pick up the show with Roddy/AEP as well as the shows with Joe.

Oh and @sXeMope, you're the only guy I know on this forum that follows CZW so did you happen to watch Proving Grounds by chance? Is it worth getting on DVD? How was Gulak/Gage and Lee/Everett?


----------



## FITZ

I was going to make an order with ROH and was also turned off by the shipping prices. Instead I just put $8 on my credit card and can watch all the shows I was going to buy on DVD on demand anyway with a Ringside membership. They don't offer enough to make me want to always have a membership but spending $8 once a year or so to watch a few shows seems like a good enough deal to me.


----------



## RKing85

for me personally to Canada, I have never had any problems with ROH shipping. Cheaper than highspots for me, that's for sure. Although I haven't purchased from ROH in probably a year. Maybe the rates have gone up.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> I avoid spoilers like a damn plague. Even if I come across spoilers, I usually forget about after some time because life occupies my mind with other stuff. But then I slowly remember everything I read by the time I start watching a show
> 
> ______________
> 
> I couldn't come to terms with paying ROH's ridiculous shipping rates. Maybe if it wasn't for fourth of July sales (hopefully) starting this week I would have gotten something. But I rather save my money for some stuff from Highspots and maybe RF.
> 
> I really wish Highspots stocked current ROH shows but it seems as if they only carry compilations now . I really want to pick up the show with Roddy/AEP as well as the shows with Joe.
> 
> Oh and @sXeMope, you're the only guy I know on this forum that follows CZW so did you happen to watch Proving Grounds by chance? Is it worth getting on DVD? How was Gulak/Gage and Lee/Everett?


Yeah, I watched it. It was a pretty good show. Nothing memorable but nothing was ~terrible~. Gulak/Gage was a fun brawl that showed off a new side of Gulak, and Lee/Everett was a fantastic match that left me wondering who's training at the CWF Mid-Atlantic school, and why he/they aren't working at NXT. Only match I didn't really care for was Excellent/James. Jeez/Tremont was ruined by the ending, and Claxton/Havoc wasn't as good as it could have been. They just didn't click that well IMO.


Anyone know if those SWE/CZW shows in the UK from late last year are available digitally anywhere? They're on Southside Wrestlings site in DVD format but I'd prefer digital.


----------



## Corey

Does anyone on here follow PWX at all? They've been running some really interesting looking cards and you can stream their shows on a 3 day period for only $2.99 on their website.

Their next show on July 12th actually looks pretty good. Called 'Superkick World'

Roderick Strong vs. Cedric Alexander
The Young Bucks vs. REVOLT! (Caleb Konley & Zane Riley)
The Bravados vs. Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett
*Last Man Standing Match:* Chip Day vs. Joe Black
*iTV Championship:* Moose vs. Ethan Case


----------



## Concrete

Made a thread about it but I'm a double dipper so I'm going to post the Scenic City Invitational stuff here. If a mod doesn't like it they can delete the thread. Like to think that I'm not enough of a scumbag for this to be too big of a deal though.

August 7th+8th in Rossville, GA. Sorta looks like if King of the Indies happened in the south (King of the Indies N2 is still up there for one of the best indie shows all year). They are announcing a new entrant after every certain amount of likes so give it a like to see the list finalize. 

Current entrants are as follows:
1. Gunner Miller
2. Moose
3. KT Hamill
4. Jimmy Rave
5. Joey Lynch
6. "Modern Day Viking" Gunner
7. Mark Vandy
8. Chip Day
9. Kongo Kong
10. Jason Collins
11. Tank
12. Corey Hollis
13. Anthony Henry


----------



## Corey

What are the odds that two guys named Gunner get booked on the same show?


----------



## sXeMope

Somewhat disappointed that Gunner isn't going by the Phil Shatter name again. I guess it does have kind of a shindy ring to it, but Gunner is just an awful name IMO. 

Haven't heard of most of the guys in the tournament but I don't really follow the Southern scene. Not a Tank fan unless he's in a ring covered in glass, and Kongo Kong is a good big guy but something has alway felt off about him. I can never put my finger on it though.


----------



## Rah

Gave the page a like. Still can't guess which Southern guys were in all of those feds. Matthews fills everything but MS (but was in Deep South). Assuming it's just going to be some random outside booking like Butcher or Hero, now.


----------



## Obfuscation

By gawd, Jimmy Rave working again?

Well then.


----------



## sharkboy22

So WXW is having some sort of sale today at 5 p.m. (in Germany). Not too sure what the exact details are but from the ad it looks like prices will be starting at just €1 and over 100 DVDs will be on sale.


----------



## Concrete

Obfuscation said:


> By gawd, Jimmy Rave working again?
> 
> Well then.


Jimmy Rave has actually had a really good year between his good match against Kyle Matthews and really good match against AJ Styles.


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> Jimmy Rave has actually had a really good year between his good match against Kyle Matthews and *really good match against AJ Styles.*


I know exactly when and where this took place, but is it online anywhere? I've only been able to find this teaser trailer:


----------



## Concrete

Can rent it for $3, it was $2 with a code though "STYLES15" I think it was. It is a good start for Southern indie distribution if nothing else. 

https://vimeo.com/ondemand/ajstylesvsjimmyrave/130469577


----------



## Platt

sharkboy22 said:


> So WXW is having some sort of sale today at 5 p.m. (in Germany). Not too sure what the exact details are but from the ad it looks like prices will be starting at just €1 and over 100 DVDs will be on sale.


Sale is live, looks like alot of stuff they don't have many of I had 3 things go out of stock while they were in my cart before I could checkout. Ended up with 16 DVDs for 60 euros shipped.


----------



## sharkboy22

Platt said:


> Sale is live, looks like alot of stuff they don't have many of I had 3 things go out of stock while they were in my cart before I could checkout. Ended up with 16 DVDs for 60 euros shipped.


Have they started shipping your order yet? My sister has a friend that's visiting from Germany next week, so I'm wondering if they can ship within 3-5 days so she can bring it for me and I can avoid customs charges. 

BOTB 14 for 5 euros is a steal of a deal.


----------



## Platt

Not yet but I guess they're pretty busy. Only 37 Items left in the sale was over 80 when I ordered mine.


----------



## RKing85

told myself no more dvds until Black Friday, with the exception of the New Japan/ROH Toronto and Philadelphia shows.

Might be tough restraining myself this weekend.


----------



## sharkboy22

Got 5 DVDs in the wXw sale:

CZW BOTB 14
AIW Best of Tim Donst
AIW Best of Sara Del Rey
wXw Mannheim Mayhem 2012.02.12
wXwBack 2 the Roots XIII - 18.01.14 Oberhausen

In all I paid 21 euros with shipping which I am extremely satisfied with. The AIW comps were just 3 euros a piece. My original plan was to pick up BOTB from Highspots on Blu Ray but for $5 I can live with the DVD version. I saved a hell of a lot of money on this sale. If I were to purchase these shows through SMV (even during their sale) it would cost a hell of a lot more. 

And they're only down 28 items now. Wish I had hopped on it earlier when it was 100+

I'm really hoping Highspots does something for 4th of July. All I really need is Don't Sweat The Technique and DDT4. I'm contemplating whether or not to pick up Proving Grounds from them as well but Highspots' shitty production values when it comes to DVD-R's is a real turn off for me. SMV handles CZW DVDs much better. Why the hell does CZW leave the task of putting together the DVDs in the hands of these distributors? It makes for inconsistent quality in product output. 

Can't see myself ordering from RF until Black Friday. I have a shitload of stuff to get from them but it's not top priority so it can wait.


----------



## Obfuscation

Concrete said:


> Jimmy Rave has actually had a really good year between his good match against Kyle Matthews and really good match against AJ Styles.


I need these matches. Kind of feel like a teenager again knowing Styles vs Rave is happening 10 years from when it originally did.


----------



## Corey

Definitely gonna give this a look when I get the chance. Pictures online made it look like they got a great turnout. From the WWNLive newsletter:

July 1st: Last Saturday's huge www.PerfectEnergySports.com & Spectator Sports Productions presentation of Espectacular de Lucha Libre is now available via Video on Demand on WWNLive.com for $9.99! See the first EVER appearance of Dr. Wagner Jr. as he defends his IWL Championship against Silver King in front of a packed house with an electric atmosphere!!! Want more? How about the first time encounter of former NXT Standout CJP and former ROH World Champion Roderick Strong? Even more? Hijo de Dr. Wagner Jr., Santana Garrett and Andrea in action as well as a Lucha Six Man that has to be seen to be believed! This Lucha Libre Spectacular lives up to it's name!!!


----------



## Zito

Hi,
I have a lot of DVD for sale :

IWA Mid-South "best-ofs"
Japanese Wrestling Multi-Discs sets.
Best-of's CHIKARA.

I can ship everywhere in EUROPE.
I combine shipping too.

IWA 2004 : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/201381137642?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
IWA 2005 : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/201381138676?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
IWA 2006 : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/201381139414?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
IWA 2007 : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/201381141823?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
IWA 2008 : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/201381141164?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
CM Punk in IWA : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/201381142650?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
Japan : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/201381144823?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649
CHIKARA : http://www.ebay.fr/itm/201381146271?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1586.l2649


----------



## Platt

Highspots July 4th sale is up. Going to give them a miss nothing I can't wait till Black Friday for.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22

Well Highspots sale is a bust. 

Looks like I'm gonna have to pay full price for those PWG shows. If I wait till Black Friday I'll be way too far behind. 

Tempted to get the 4 mystery DVDs tough.


----------



## Even Flow

Hope RF has a pretty good 4th of July sale.


----------



## Platt

Me too.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Platt

Gabe's Sale



> When we think of the word "independent" we think of "independent wrestling" so we are going to give you a chance to own the best shows with our "Independents" Day Sale featuring EVOLVE, SHINE, DGUSA, FIP, ACW and yes, even PWG! Here's the details:
> 
> 
> 
> -All EVOLVE, WWN, FIP, SHINE, DGUSA & ACW VODs at WWNLive.com On Demand are only $9.99 each! This gives you unlimited access to watch as many times as you want at 33% off!
> 
> -All EVOLVE , SHINE, DGUSA & PWG DVDs only $10 each in the DGUSA.tv Store including the latest PWG releases!
> 
> -All DGUSA, EVOLVE, FIP & SHINE Gear is 50% off in the DGUSA.tv Store (does not include pro shop).
> 
> -All prices are already discounted so no codes or rebates are needed. No adjustments made on prior orders. Act now, this sale only lasts until Tuesday, July 7th at noon EST.


Might use this to catch up on PWG.


----------



## Even Flow

I'll wait for PWG until they have their sale on Black Friday. I'll wait until RF announces their sale, before deciding whether to order anything from WWN.


----------



## sharkboy22

Well, I can pick up Don't Sweat The Technique from Gabe for the time being. If only he had DDT4 as well. Speaking of PWG, I just remembered why I stopped visiting their site. Major spoilers!

Still not confirming any purchases until I see what RF is doing although I hardly doubt I'll be picking anything up from them. But it's always good to evaluate all options.

And why the fuck does Gabe not have DDT4 :cuss:


----------



## Platt

SMV are having their usual sale 25% off $50 or more. Just waiting on RF now to see where if anywhere I'm spending money.


----------



## Corey

An update on House of Hardcore 9, which is two weeks from tomorrow:

_The Young Bucks vs. Team 3D

Matt Taven & Mike Bennett w/ Maria Kanellis vs. Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian

Tommy Dreamer vs. Chris Hero

John Hennigan vs. Tony Nese

Rhino issues an open challenge to anyone!

Traci Brooks makes her final wrestling appearance!_

:bored


----------



## Platt

RFs Sale 
20% off Shoots
30% off Indys
40% off ECW

EDIT: Looks like PWG, HOH and most Kayfabe Commentaries aren't included.


----------



## TJQ

Platt said:


> Gabe's Sale
> 
> 
> 
> Might use this to catch up on PWG.


Looks like I might use this to pick up DGUSA Open the Ultimate Gate 2013 for Ricochet/Tozawa and Gargano/Shingo which were supposed to be incredible. Going to have to look around for some other good shows because I'm interested in picking up another 2 or 3.


----------



## sXeMope

Was really hoping that SMVs sale would be in the later half of the month so I could get K&QOTDM and probably the Alpha-1 show happening next Sunday. Kinda expected it to happen now though.


----------



## RKing85

the DDT4 this year was the one where they had the problem with the ringside cameras, right?


----------



## TJQ

RKing85 said:


> the DDT4 this year was the one where they had the problem with the ringside cameras, right?


Yes, 3 or 4 matches I think only used the hard cam.


----------



## Groovemachine

TJQ said:


> Looks like I might use this to pick up DGUSA Open the Ultimate Gate 2013 for Ricochet/Tozawa and Gargano/Shingo which were supposed to be incredible. Going to have to look around for some other good shows because I'm interested in picking up another 2 or 3.


Gargano/SHINGO was indeed awesome with a really great finish. I was never as high on Ricochet/Tozawa as others but nonetheless, it's a great event.


----------



## ddan

*PWG DDT4*
The Beaver Boys vs. Team Tremendous - **1/4
Busick & Gulak vs. Inner City Machine Guns - ***
Bailey & Sydal vs. Everett & Lee - ***1/2
Joey & Candice vs. Monster Mafia - ***1/4


Spoiler



Monster Mafia vs. The Beaver Boys - *1/2
Everett & Lee vs. Inner City Machine Guns - **3/4


Johnny Gargano vs. TJ Perkins - *3/4
Strong vs. Cage vs. Hero - ***1/2


Spoiler



The Beaver Boys vs. Everett & Lee - ***3/4



It was ok, not the best PWG show i've seen. I can't wait to see Mystery Vortex III.


----------



## sXeMope

SMV cart for this month.

2015-04-18 - OPW A Different Kind Of Pain
2015-05-01 - AAW Take No Prisoners
2015-05-02 - IWA East Coast Masters Of Pain
2015-05-03 - BATTLEWAR 26
2015-05-10 - Alpha-1 Immortal Kombat III
2015-05-22 - AIW JT Lightning Invitational Tournament Night 1
2015-05-23 - AIW Girls Night Out 15
2015-05-23 - AIW JT Lightning Invitational Tournament Night 2
2015-05-23 - C4 Judgement Night
2015-05-31 - IWA Mid-South Bad Intentions
2015-06-13 - IWC Super Indy 14
2015-06-14 - Alpha-1 Assemble
2015-06-19 - C4 Crossing The Line 8 - The Day Of The beast
wXw 14th Anniversary Tour - Collectors Edition


I planned to buy the CCW King Of The Colliseum show, but I saw it on XWT and grabbed it from there instead as I'd never heard of CCW and the card seemed kinda meh.

Started watching MOP 2015 last night. Fell asleep before the finals but Nick Gage killed his first round opponent. It was pretty funny because if you watch the referee while he was making his entrance, he kept smiling and looked like he was holding in a laugh.

He knew what was coming.


----------



## Platt

I decided to skip everyone's sales. Got all that stuff coming from WXWs sale and I still have a bunch of Beyond to catch up on.


----------



## sharkboy22

I'll decide by Monday if I'll get Don't Sweat The Technique from Gabe. The stuff I got from wXw sale should keep me satisfied in the mean time. Plus, I also have a bunch of Beyond to catch up with. 

Wishful thinking is that Highspots does some sort of PWG 12 anniversary sale (yeah, I know, it's a long shot) but Highspots does pull some random sales out their ass so why not. If not, I'll just pick up DDT 4 and Mystery Vortex III at the end of the month.


----------



## TJQ

sharkboy22 said:


> I'll decide by Monday if I'll get Don't Sweat The Technique from Gabe.


Unless you think there's a good chance of scooping it cheaper, if you haven't seen it I'd definitely recommend getting it sooner than later. Damn good card and my second favorite overall wrestling show of the year.


----------



## Even Flow

Just did my RF order. I got:

Barbie Blank Shoot Interview
Face Off Fol. 18 (with Gabe & Pearce)
Rey Mysterio Jr. Shoot Interview
American Wolves Shoot Interview
Young Bucks Shoot Interview
Drew Galloway Shoot Interview
PWG Untitled II
PWG Black Cole Sun
ECW Guilty As Charged 1999
ECW Living Dangerously 1999
ECW Heatwave 1999
ECW Anarchy Rulz 1999
ECW November to Remember 1999
ECW Hardcore TV 379-382
ECW Hardcore TV 383-386
ECW Hardcore TV 387-390
ECW Hardcore TV 391-394
ECW Hardcore TV 395-397

I was a bit worried what shipping would be, but it was only $47 in the end for 18 DVD's. Now that i've also completed collecting ECW Hardcore TV, next time it'll be time to move onto TNN.


----------



## Platt

sXeMope said:


> SMV cart for this month.
> 
> 2015-04-18 - OPW A Different Kind Of Pain
> 2015-05-01 - AAW Take No Prisoners
> 2015-05-02 - IWA East Coast Masters Of Pain
> 2015-05-03 - BATTLEWAR 26
> 2015-05-10 - Alpha-1 Immortal Kombat III
> 2015-05-22 - AIW JT Lightning Invitational Tournament Night 1
> 2015-05-23 - AIW Girls Night Out 15
> 2015-05-23 - AIW JT Lightning Invitational Tournament Night 2
> 2015-05-23 - C4 Judgement Night
> 2015-05-31 - IWA Mid-South Bad Intentions
> 2015-06-13 - IWC Super Indy 14
> 2015-06-14 - Alpha-1 Assemble
> 2015-06-19 - C4 Crossing The Line 8 - The Day Of The beast
> wXw 14th Anniversary Tour - Collectors Edition
> 
> 
> I planned to buy the CCW King Of The Colliseum show, but I saw it on XWT and grabbed it from there instead as I'd never heard of CCW and the card seemed kinda meh.
> 
> Started watching MOP 2015 last night. Fell asleep before the finals but Nick Gage killed his first round opponent. It was pretty funny because if you watch the referee while he was making his entrance, he kept smiling and looked like he was holding in a laugh.
> 
> He knew what was coming.


Jesus you weren't joking about Gage killing that kid.



Even Flow said:


> Just did my RF order. I got:
> 
> Barbie Blank Shoot Interview
> Face Off Fol. 18 (with Gabe & Pearce)
> Rey Mysterio Jr. Shoot Interview
> American Wolves Shoot Interview
> Young Bucks Shoot Interview
> Drew Galloway Shoot Interview
> PWG Untitled II
> PWG Black Cole Sun
> ECW Guilty As Charged 1999
> ECW Living Dangerously 1999
> ECW Heatwave 1999
> ECW Anarchy Rulz 1999
> ECW November to Remember 1999
> ECW Hardcore TV 379-382
> ECW Hardcore TV 383-386
> ECW Hardcore TV 387-390
> ECW Hardcore TV 391-394
> ECW Hardcore TV 395-397
> 
> I was a bit worried what shipping would be, but it was only $47 in the end for 18 DVD's. Now that i've also completed collecting ECW Hardcore TV, next time it'll be time to move onto TNN.


Nice order, Bucks & Face Off are good shoots as was Kelly Kelly which surprised me. Galloway's isn't the best he's not very talkative and because it's Rob hosting he just goes through his question list rather than trying to get more details.


----------



## Corey

Guess the Hardys backed out of the show so they had to mix up this NEW card. Still looks pretty cool. (Obviously an older picture of the Bucks)


----------



## Concrete

What were the Hardys going to be doing? (Can't imagine anything that was going to be better than Bucks vs. TEAM AAA)


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> What were the Hardys going to be doing? (Can't imagine anything that was going to be better than Bucks vs. TEAM AAA)


Nothing yet, but they were both booked for the show (not anymore it seems). Alberto was gonna face Rey one-on-one. Similar thing happened earlier in the year when Patron got that quad injury. He was supposed to face Matt Hardy and they switched it to a tag match against the Bucks.

They're also running a show July 18th in Niles, OH with Matt Hardy vs. Hanson, Mickie James vs. Tessa Blanchard, and Dijak vs. Magnus. That one obviously doesn't look quite as appealing.


----------



## sharkboy22

Definitely picking up that NEW show. I also have to get Wrestlefest as well as that had Bucks vs Hardy/AEP. 

Whoever owns NEW clearly has a lot of money to throw around. The undercard locals are bland and boring (with the exception of Brian Anthony) but boy does this guy go all out for main events. I think I've said this already in here.

It such a shame they've contracted Highspots to produce their shows. The quality is absolutely awful. At one point they SMV used to film for them, don't know what happened but I'm sure Smart Mark did a much better job than Highspots.


----------



## Flux

Matt Hardy vs. Hanson sounds pretty fucking great tbh, will definitely try to catch that.


----------



## Even Flow

Biff Busick is injured and unavailable for this weekends EVOLVE events.

Gabe's booked Hero vs Davey for Evolve 46 on Saturday as well.


----------



## Corey

Hero vs. Davey in 2015 sounds so unbelievably awful to me. 

Galloway has also agreed to defend both the EVOLVE Title & Open The Freedom Gate Title the same night at EVOLVE 46. Challenger hasn't been determined yet for the Freedom Gate.


----------



## RKing85

ROH/New Japan Philly shows are out on dvd today.

Not sure why the Toronto show(s?) didn't get released today as well. Maybe going to wait a week or two to see if they come out then and can just do one order instead of two.


----------



## Corey

RKing85 said:


> ROH/New Japan Philly shows are out on dvd today.
> 
> Not sure why the Toronto show(s?) didn't get released today as well. Maybe going to wait a week or two to see if they come out then and can just do one order instead of two.


The 2nd night was the TV taping so it won't be a dvd. First night was an iPPV but it isn't anything to really wait around for. Philly shows were better imo.


----------



## Even Flow

Gabe's booked Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr. for Evolve on August 16th, in NYC.


----------



## RKing85

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The 2nd night was the TV taping so it won't be a dvd. First night was an iPPV but it isn't anything to really wait around for. Philly shows were better imo.


Heard somewhere that ROH is trying to put together a dvd of the matches with the New Japan guys in it. I don't know if I heard that from ROH or maybe it was just some wishful thinking on a message board from some random person.


----------



## NastyYaffa

So this is happening. I really liked Ospreay's matches vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal, so I am definitely gonna watch this.


----------



## 3MB4Life

NastyYaffa said:


> So this is happening. I really liked Ospreay's matches vs. AJ Styles & Matt Sydal, so I am definitely gonna watch this.


So glad I have tickets for this, that match is gonna be awesome!


----------



## Platt

How did you get tickets already thought they went on sale tomorrow?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22

Well fuck me. Gabe extends his $10 and releases DDT4 this week. I already placed my order for Don't Sweat The Technique on Sunday (I knew I should have waited).

I sent an e-mail hoping that I could cancel my order (since it hasn't even shipped yet) and just re-do the damn thing. Yes, I wanna avoid paying two separate shipping charges but I'm also avoiding paying separate customs charges- this I explained in my e-mail. Also, if he hasn't even shipped my first order yet, Lord knows when he'll ship the second. 

I hardly doubt he'll let me re-order. If he doesn't, no biggie. Not like he has a reputation to maintain.


----------



## DGenerationMC

When it comes to Gabe's $10 DVD sales, getting paid on Friday sucks.


----------



## Corey

Yeah so NEW is having back to back legit cards:


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah so NEW is having back to back legit cards:


Well, I could certainly go to this :mark:

Also, apologies if either got posted in here. But I came across these teasers recently and thought people would be as interested as I am


----------



## sharkboy22

Yep, gonna splurge on Black Friday sales. 

And I got to pick up DDT4 as well :mark:

Now, I gotta finish off these Beyond shows I have sitting down here for quite some time.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Platt said:


> How did you get tickets already thought they went on sale tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Oops, thought it was the other show. Getting tickets to that show this morning (hopefully). Hope I do if that's card, Will Ospreay's last two matches in RPW have been incredible and Okada speaks for himself on match quality.


----------



## TJQ

I'm a bit sad because I'm one of 3 people that like Davey on this site, but some of you guys will probably be delighted to know he's off the EVOLVE shows


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619374654638047232


----------



## Platt

3MB4Life said:


> Oops, thought it was the other show. Getting tickets to that show this morning (hopefully). Hope I do if that's card, Will Ospreay's last two matches in RPW have been incredible and Okada speaks for himself on match quality.


Just grabbed 6 front row seats for my group to the Reading show :mark:


----------



## 3MB4Life

Platt said:


> Just grabbed 6 front row seats for my group to the Reading show :mark:


Same, me and my dad got our tickets at 9, front row. Just looking and those front row seats went pretty quick. So excited, Uprising then Global Wars UK, it's gonna be an awesome weekend.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> I'm a bit sad because I'm one of 3 people that like Davey on this site, but some of you guys will probably be delighted to know he's off the EVOLVE shows
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619374654638047232


"We are gonna get crazy?" :lol What the hell does that mean, Gabe? Looks like they have to reshuffle the card yet again.


----------



## Even Flow

TJQ said:


> I'm a bit sad because I'm one of 3 people that like Davey on this site, but some of you guys will probably be delighted to know he's off the EVOLVE shows
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619374654638047232


Make that 4. I like Davey too


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

TJQ said:


> Well, I could certainly go to this :mark:
> 
> Also, apologies if either got posted in here. But I came across these teasers recently and thought people would be as interested as I am


Fuckin sick!


----------



## TJQ

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619582364688248833
:sodone:


----------



## NastyYaffa

TJQ said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/619582364688248833
> :sodone:


:dance

Can't wait for this. :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

ZSJ/Roddy sounds like a ton of fun. It must be killing Davey to have to miss bookings because he got knocked out/a possible concussion. Not just because he's missing a booking/money, but for some reason I feel like he'd be the type of guy to brag about doing something like that.


----------



## Even Flow

Saves Davey from doing the possible job too.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Road to Best in the World - Amarillo, TX
(May 29, 2015)*

BJ Whitmer vs Americos 3/4*

Four Corner Survival
Will Ferrara vs Silas Young vs Mark Briscoe vs Jay Lethal *1/2

The Romantic Touch vs Dalton Castle DUD

Jay Briscoe vs Caprice Coleman **

Andy Dalton & Ken Phoenix vs Keith Lee & Shane Taylor 1/2*

Michael Elgin vs ACH *1/2

War Machine vs The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) N/R

Roderick Strong vs Adam Cole *

War Machine & Roderick Strong vs The Kingdom (Matt Taven, Michael Bennett & Adam Cole) ***

Overall Rating: 3.0


*ROH Road to Best in the World - Oklahoma City
(May 30, 2015)*

Caprice Coleman vs Andy Dalton 1/2*

Winner receives ROH World TV Title shot later in the night
Mark Briscoe vs Matt Taven vs Raymond Rowe **1/4

The Romantic Touch vs Silas Young *

Winner receives ROH World Title shot later in the night
Hanson vs BJ Whitmer vs Michael Bennett **3/4

Will Ferrara vs Roderick Strong **1/4

Dalton Castle vs Michael Elgin **1/2

ACH vs Adam Cole **1/2

*ROH World TV Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Mark Briscoe **1/2

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs Hanson **

Overall Rating: 3.5


*ROH Road to Best in the World - Collinsville, IL
(June 5, 2015)*

Adam Page vs Mark Briscoe **1/4

Cheeseburger vs Silas Young *1/2

Michael Bennett vs Dalton Castle ***

Matt Sydal & Delirious vs The Addiction **1/2

The Romantic Touch vs BJ Whitmer 1/4*

Matt Taven vs Hanson **

Raymond Rowe vs Jay Lethal **

Jay Briscoe & Roderick Strong vs Moose & Michael Elgin **1/4

Overall Rating: 3.5


*ROH Road to Best in the World - Nashville, TN
(June 6, 2015)*

Winner receives ROH World TV Title shot later in the night
Mike Posey vs Corey Hollis vs Samson Walker *

The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) vs Danny Adams & Paco Gonzalez 3/4*

Adam Page vs Will Ferrara *

Four Corner Survival
Cheeseburger vs Silas Young vs BJ Whitmer vs Moose **

Dalton Castle vs Roderick Strong **3/4

*ROH World TV Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Samson Walker **1/4

The Romantic Touch vs ODB *

Matt Sydal vs Michael Elgin **3/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Addiction (c) vs War Machine vs The Kingdom (Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) vs The Briscoes *3/4

Overall Rating: 2.75


*ROH Best in the World 2015 PPV
(June 19, 2015)*

Mark Briscoe vs Donovan Dijak **

ACH & Matt Sydal vs The Decade (BJ Whitmer & Adam Page) **

Dalton Castle vs Silas Young **1/4

War Machine vs C&C Wrestle Factory (Cedric Alexander & Caprice Coleman) *

ROH World Title #1 Contender's Match
Roderick Strong vs Michael Elgin vs Moose **1/2

The Kingdom (Adam Cole, Matt Taven & Michael Bennett) vs Bullet Club (AJ Styles, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) ***

*ROH World Tag Team Championship* - No Disqualification Match
The Addiction (c) vs reDRagon **

*ROH World Championship - ROH World TV Championship*
Jay Briscoe (c) vs Jay Lethal (c) ***1/4

Overall Rating: 4.75


----------



## Even Flow

My RF order has been shipped :mark:


----------



## SHIRLEY

The five most underrated promotions in the world right now are...

1) Dragon Gate
2) Ice Ribbon
3) WXW C4
4) Juggalo Championship Wrestling
5) Toryumon Mexico

...and the five most overrated are...

1) NWA
2) AJPW
3) NOAH
4) PWG
5) Chikara

Right?


----------



## sharkboy22

SHIRLEY said:


> The five most underrated promotions in the world right now are...
> 
> 1) Dragon Gate
> 2) Ice Ribbon
> 3) WXW C4
> 4) Juggalo Championship Wrestling
> 5) Toryumon Mexico
> 
> ...and the five most overrated are...
> 
> 1) NWA
> 2) AJPW
> 3) NOAH
> 4) PWG
> 5) Chikara
> 
> Right?


Who the heck rates the first three in your overrated?


----------



## sXeMope

SHIRLEY said:


> The five most underrated promotions in the world right now are...
> 
> 1) Dragon Gate
> 2) Ice Ribbon
> 3) WXW C4
> 4) Juggalo Championship Wrestling
> 5) Toryumon Mexico
> 
> ...and the five most overrated are...
> 
> 1) NWA
> 2) AJPW
> 3) NOAH
> 4) PWG
> 5) Chikara
> 
> Right?


I don't think Chikara is over-rated these days. Seems like since their little break it's only people who follow it hardcore really know whats going on. I've noticed that even on forums people aren't talking about it much. 

Out of curiosity how is JCW? I'm no juggalo by any means and have only watched some older stuff back when ICP did commentary as 3D and Gweedo. I feel like the clowns have the potential to be a top indy fed though, purely because of the size of their wallets.


----------



## RKing85

I hear no buzz about CHIKARA right now. Haven't since the UK shows.

Man, tough weekend for EVOLVE with the injuries they have had. Granted, gaining Roddy/Zach isn't a bad consolation prize at all.


----------



## TJQ

Just read a review for EVOLVE tonight and he gave ZSJ/Roddy *****, and said it was the first he's ever given out. Whether that's super inflated or not, I don't know. What I do know is that I need this match in my life.


----------



## Concrete

And this is why, once again, we should throw out the terms "underrated" and "overrated" in regards to pro wrestling.


----------



## Corey

TJQ said:


> Just read a review for EVOLVE tonight and he gave ZSJ/Roddy *****, and said it was the first he's ever given out. Whether that's super inflated or not, I don't know. What I do know is that I need this match in my life.


Yeah that and Hero vs. Trevor Lee are getting RAVE ass reviews online right now. And this actually happened:



Spoiler: match result



Courtesy of PWPonderings:

EVOLVE World Championship & DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Championship
Timothy Thatcher def Drew Galloway to win the Titles
– Galloway’s feet were under the rope so this will most likely be a part of the story going forward


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah that and Hero vs. Trevor Lee are getting RAVE ass reviews online right now.


Many Hero matches this year have got a lot of ****1/2+ reviews, and when I have watched them, I have ended up being disappointed. Most recent example would be Hero vs. Thatcher from Mercury Rising. Almost everyone I saw review the show gave it ****1/2+ but I just didn't get why it was so hyped. I thought it was pretty boring, TBH. But I am still gonna check out Trevor Lee vs. Hero. Maybe it surprises me.


----------



## Corey

NastyYaffa said:


> Many Hero matches this year have got a lot of ****1/2+ reviews, and when I have watched them, I have ended up being disappointed. Most recent example would be Hero vs. Thatcher from Mercury Rising. Almost everyone I saw review the show gave it ****1/2+ but I just didn't get why it was so hyped. I thought it was pretty boring, TBH. But I am still gonna check out Trevor Lee vs. Hero. Maybe it surprises me.


Oh believe me, I feel the same way. His matches over Mania weekend against Busick and Thatcher are quite overrated imo. I loved his PWG match with Gulak and thought just about everything else from him this year has been overrated as well (Tommy End, other match with Gulak from EVOLVE)


----------



## Lazyking

Its why I take very little stock in star ratings. Its very subjective to each person and even a match will connect with someone differently..Or people have a certain bias towards a performer which in turn impacts their rating positively or negatively. I see Hero in a match in 2015, I automatically groan lol.


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Yeah that and Hero vs. Trevor Lee are getting RAVE ass reviews online right now. And this actually happened:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: match result
> 
> 
> 
> Courtesy of PWPonderings:
> 
> EVOLVE World Championship & DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Championship
> Timothy Thatcher def Drew Galloway to win the Titles
> – Galloway’s feet were under the rope so this will most likely be a part of the story going forward





Spoiler: spoiler



You sure that his feet were under the ropes? From what I read of the coverage on PWInsider, Drew tapped to the Fujiwara arm bar.


----------



## TJQ

Even Flow said:


> Spoiler: spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You sure that his feet were under the ropes? From what I read of the coverage on PWInsider, Drew tapped to the Fujiwara arm bar.





Spoiler: spoiler






> Good work as they built to the finish, which saw Thatcher get the arm bar on Galloway, who struggled and then tapped. Thatcher won both titles, but the story is that Galloway’s leg appeared to actually be under the ropes when he did so; we’ll have to see how that plays out. It wasn’t a great match, but felt like a really cool and unexpected moment.


http://411mania.com/wrestling/csonkas-evolve-45-ippv-review-7-10-15/



> The end saw Thatcher lock in his Fujiwara Armbar and get the tap out victory. The referee missed Galloway’s leg under the ropes so I am sure they are going to make an angle of this.


http://www.voicesofwrestling.com/2015/07/10/evolve-45-july-10-review/



.


----------



## Even Flow

Gotcha (Y)


----------



## ZEROVampire

*RPW High Stakes 2015
(February 15, 2015)*

Josh Bodom vs Rocky Romero **

Jake McCluskey vs Sha Samuels **1/4

Gideon Grey vs Matt Classic *1/4

2 Unlimited (Jay & Patrick Sammon) vs The Addiction (Christopher Daniels & Frankie Kazarian) **1/2

*RPW Undisputed British Tag Team Championship*
The Thrillers (Joel Redman & Mark Haskins) vs The Hooligans (Roy Knight & Zak Knight) ***

*RPW British Heavyweight Championship*
Marty Scurll (c) vs Ricochet ***

Will Ospreay vs AJ Styles ***1/2

Overall Rating: 6.0


*RPW Summer Sizzler 2015
(June 14, 2015)*

*RPW Undisputed British Tag Team Championship*
Joel Redman (c) & Jake McCluskey vs The Revolutionists (James Castle & Sha Samuels) **1/4

Big Damo vs Tomohiro Ishii ***1/4

Roderick Strong vs Shinsuke Nakamura ***1/4

*RPW British Cruiserweight Championship* - 2 out of 3 Falls Match
Will Ospreay (c) vs Matt Sydal ****

Gideon Grey & Rishi Ghosh vs Colt Cabana & Matt Classic **

*RPW British Heavyweight Championship*
Marty Scurll (c) vs AJ Styles ***1/4

Overall Rating: 7.5


----------



## Corey

Just found out that PWS somehow got Kenny Omega booked for a show over Summerslam weekend (same night as ROH & NXT so good luck with that). They got him and Rey Mysterio for the show. How random is that? Omega is facing Kevin Matthews and Mysterio is in a tag match against Amazing Red again.


----------



## SHIRLEY

sXeMope said:


> I don't think Chikara is over-rated these days. Seems like since their little break it's only people who follow it hardcore really know whats going on. I've noticed that even on forums people aren't talking about it much.


Interesting. It was always one of those promotions that captured the imagination of the IWC but never actually had any more viability as a business than Pig's Knuckle Championship Wrestling, or the equivalent.

Whereas the likes of the Samoans and the Colons territories have a certain amount of drawing power, and a track record of producing talent but never get talked about.



> Out of curiosity how is JCW? I'm no juggalo by any means and have only watched some older stuff back when ICP did commentary as 3D and Gweedo. I feel like the clowns have the potential to be a top indy fed though, purely because of the size of their wallets.


Surprisingly excellent. Never seen a bad show. Funny, entertaining, ironic. Has live music, slutty girls, big names, cult heros. The faces are over and the heels are hated.

See below:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Officer Colt Cabana has to be the greatest heel I've ever seen LOL


----------



## sharkboy22

Does anyone know how long Gabe takes to ship? It's been 7 days now...


----------



## Even Flow

Depends on where they're shipping to.

Although i've not ordered from Gabe since last year, iirc it takes about a week or two to get here once it's been shipped.


----------



## sharkboy22

My order hasn't even shipped yet and the address is in Miami. Isn't DGUSA office in Florida? I'm not from the U.S. so I have no idea how big the state of Florida is but I can't understand why it would take so long if it's in the same state.


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Just found out that PWS somehow got Kenny Omega booked for a show over Summerslam weekend (same night as ROH & NXT so good luck with that). They got him and Rey Mysterio for the show. How random is that? Omega is facing Kevin Matthews and Mysterio is in a tag match against Amazing Red again.


Damn. Would ya happen to know if he's got any other US dates?


----------



## Corey

dmgsdmgsdmgs said:


> Damn. Would ya happen to know if he's got any other US dates?


Nah I don't think so. I just randomly came across that when I was looking at events over Summerslam weekend. Really, really surprised me.


----------



## RKing85

Gabe isn't super quick with his shipping. A week sounds about right. Never been overly long either though


----------



## FITZ

From what I remember from when he was on the Art of Wrestling Omega doesn't really like taking too many indy bookings when he's not in Japan. I believe he said something along the lines of, "Unless you have something really cool don't try to book me."


----------



## sXeMope

I wonder if it's possible that he sticks around in the US for another week and makes a surprise appearance at BOLA? I can understand why he doesn't want to wrestle much when he's in the US but he's always seemed to praise PWG.

Trailer for the recent Alpha-1 show featuring Josh Alexanders last match. Looks like an absolutely phenomenal show.


----------



## RKing85

Don't follow Alpha-1 much but might grab that DVD. Shame that Alexander has to retire. And seeing that clip, del Bruno really needs to lose the jersey when he wrestles. Looks so indy. First time I ever saw him was a dark match for EVOLVE 11 in Toronto a few years back.

And today I got an e-mail from rfvideo saying my order had shipped. Was really confused. It was an order I placed in May that I had completely forgotten about. Guess one of the Cornette's dvd's I ordered was out of stalk and then their was a mix up with USPS that delayed it even more (or so they say).


----------



## Corey

@RKing85 , guess I was wrong about Night 2.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Just ordered all 4 nights of the ROH/NJPW shows. I really didn't need Global Wars Night Two since they showed it on TV....but the completest in me wouldn't let me leave it out. The matches are worth owning anyway. Just not so great for my wallet.....


----------



## sharkboy22

Definitely picking up that Alpha-1 DVD when it comes out. I'm not high on Alexander but out of respect I'll be buying the man's last match. No doubt he's worked his ass off in pro wrestling and it's a shame his injuries have caught up with him. Even more sad that it happened around the time he was really starting to branch out and go places. But I'm sure, looking back, he's proud of what he has accomplished. 

And I really wish Highspots would get those ROH DVDs. I e-mailed them a few months ago about some of their shows from 2015 and all they said was that they maybe be getting them (which basically means they won't). I really enjoyed the ROH/NJPW shows last year and I'm so freaking high on Roddy right now and with all the praises he got for his performances I have to get it on DVD. ROH really needs to do something about their shipping prices.


----------



## sXeMope

If anyones looking to see more Alpha-1, I recommend their Ultimate Collection set that SMV has. Production is iffy but the match selection is fantastic.


----------



## RKing85

ugh. hate having to do two seperate orders. But the completionist in me also needs both nights of the Toronto shows.


----------



## TJQ

Posted this in the PWG thread but I figured I'd throw it in h ere as well for anybody that doesn't go in there

:mark: :mark:


----------



## RKing85

Hope they print extra copies of Mystery Vortex. It's going to be a hot seller


----------



## MTheBehemoth

Just wanted to say that EVOLVE 45 was a great show. ****3/4 for Zack/Roddy.


----------



## sharkboy22

Highspots got the ROH/NJPW shows :mark:

They only have one of the Winter Warriors shows though 

How was Roddy/O'Reilly from Atlanta?


----------



## Corey

sharkboy22 said:


> How was Roddy/O'Reilly from Atlanta?


Excellent. Great selling from Roddy. AJ vs. Bobby Fish and Moose vs. ACH were also really good from the same show.


----------



## Even Flow

My RF order came :mark:


----------



## RKing85

sharkboy22 said:


> And I really wish Highspots would get those ROH DVDs. I e-mailed them a few months ago about some of their shows from 2015 and all they said was that they maybe be getting them (which basically means they won't). I really enjoyed the ROH/NJPW shows last year and I'm so freaking high on Roddy right now and with all the praises he got for his performances I have to get it on DVD. ROH really needs to do something about their shipping prices.


got your wish. Highspots has all 4 ROH/New Japan shows from this year up for sale now.


----------



## sXeMope




----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*At an event tonight I picked up Highspots release - Kevin Steen, PACKAGE PILEDRIVE EVERYONE. Hell of a good selection of matches on here including matches with Tyler Black, and Claudio Castagnoli in IWA, Generico in CZW, Chris Hero from PWG Kurt RussleReunion 2, as well as in CZW and tons of other matches. I am so stoked to watch this set. First time getting one of their releases unless the IWC Best of Punk was them too. I almost got the Mia Yim one and the Raven/Dreamer collection too, really should have but this is gonna be fun for now.*


----------



## sharkboy22

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *At an event tonight I picked up Highspots release - Kevin Steen, PACKAGE PILEDRIVE EVERYONE. Hell of a good selection of matches on here including matches with Tyler Black, and Claudio Castagnoli in IWA, Generico in CZW, Chris Hero from PWG Kurt RussleReunion 2, as well as in CZW and tons of other matches. I am so stoked to watch this set. First time getting one of their releases unless the IWC Best of Punk was them too. I almost got the Mia Yim one and the Raven/Dreamer collection too, really should have but this is gonna be fun for now.*


Just out of curiosity, how much did you pay for the collection? Was it a Highspots produced event? I've always wondered if their stuff is cheaper at shows than online.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

sharkboy22 said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much did you pay for the collection? Was it a Highspots produced event? I've always wondered if their stuff is cheaper at shows than online.


*$15 it was at North East Wrestling. Bandido Jr and Tessa Blanchard were selling them so idk,*


----------



## sharkboy22

NEW is produced by Highspots and Tessa's a graduate of their school so most likely she was selling it for them. And you got $5 off online price. Had a feeling they would be cheaper at live events.


----------



## RKing85

Philadelphia New Japan/ROH shows came. Fuck yes. Why oh why do I have to be in the middle of binge watching House of Cards???? Tough call on what to watch tonight.


----------



## Corey

NEW just keeps changing shit! After he was taken off the card, Matt Hardy is now back in, but this time by himself.










He's also booked for the show in New York the night before, but no match announcement yet. Who knows what they'll throw him into. 

---------------------

Next EVOLVE lineup announced:



> EVOLVE 47
> Saturday, August 15th, 2015
> Belltime: 6pm
> La Boom
> 56-15 Northern Blvd.
> Woodside, Queens, NY
> 
> *EVOLVE Title Match*
> Timothy Thatcher vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
> 
> *Anything Goes*
> Johnny Gargano vs. Ethan Page
> 
> Rich Swann vs. Drew Gulak
> 
> Chris Hero vs. Mike Bailey
> 
> Trent Baretta with So Cal Val vs. Rey Horus
> 
> Biff Busick vs Tracy Williams
> 
> Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley with So Cal Val have an open challenge!


Pretty solid card. Hero vs. Bailey looks intriguing and I can definitely see people drooling over the main event. If only Roddy was on the card. Really wanna see him face Gulak someday.


----------



## Corey

*Rev Pro UK - Summer Sizzler 2015

*Tommy End vs. Josh Bodom - ** 3/4

*British Tag Team Championship
*Joel Redman & Jake McCluskey (c) vs. The Revolutionists (Sha Samuels & James Castle) - ** 1/2

Tomohiro Ishii vs. Big Damo - *** 1/2

Roderick Strong vs. Shinsuke Nakamura - *** 3/4

*British Cruiserweight Championship - 2 out of 3 Falls
*Will Ospreay (c) vs. Matt Sydal - **** 1/2

Colt Cabana & Matt Classic vs. Lord Gideon Grey & Rishi Ghosh - ** 1/2 (Entertaining)

*British Heavyweight Championship
*Marty Scurll (c) vs. AJ Styles - *** 3/4


- Opener was a short but fun sprint with a surprising result. Tag Title match wasn't a whole lot. Biggest highlight was Redman suplexing everyone relentlessly. Not sure why McCluskey was replacing Redman, but oh well. Assume it was because of injury. Finish in this match sucked. Not a fan of James Castle in the slightest.

- Ishii vs. Big Damo was a pretty sweet slugfest. My first time seeing Damo and he's got shit tons of potential. I just wish he would use more power moves instead of trying to be flashy. I believe it was Ishii's debut in the UK but he was over as FUCK. Good match with some big bumps.

- Strong vs. Nakamura Part II. :lmao Fuckin Roddy and his shitty little boots, man. Hilarious opening minutes. Match itself is wrestled at a blistering pace. Awesome stuff from bell to bell. Constant counters and reversals with Strong getting the upper hand on most accounts. It was his Rev Pro debut and he should definitely be invited back. Beter than their ROH match imo.

- Ospreay vs. Sydal was amazing to be plain and simple. Both guys were absolutely on their A-game and it was the most aggressive Matt Sydal I've seen in years. Breathtaking sequences and crazy nearfalls. A must see match for sure.

- Matt Classic aka Grado. :lol

- Main event had a crazy atmosphere coming in. Crowd was split 50/50 and LOUD for both guys. Great showing from Scurll and a overall quality back and forth match. It ended a bit abruptly, but it wasn't a big deal. Great match to cap of an excellent show.​


----------



## sharkboy22

Looks like Chuckie T couldn't make it 

I'm really not sure what to make of this show tbh.


----------



## RKing85

2:38

"Okay.....that's happened"

I am so confused by that tournament when I heard it announced. Had no idea what it was going to be. Will be passing. Jesus that one guy is big.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Looks like Chuckie T couldn't make it
> 
> I'm really not sure what to make of this show tbh.


Wow. I mean, I knew it was gonna be terrible as soon as I heard about it but...just wow. Is there actually a market for this?..


----------



## Corey

NEW with some more interesting looking match announcements. This is assuming that Taven beats Hanson to keep the title next weekend.



















Hanson vs. Castle could be seriously great.


----------



## Fighter Daron

sXeMope said:


> Wow. I mean, I knew it was gonna be terrible as soon as I heard about it but...just wow. Is there actually a market for this?..


What are you talking about, man? That seems like the best show ever.


----------



## sharkboy22

So went by the post office today and collected my wXw and DG USA orders. I didn't receive any e-mail or any notification from DG USA saying that my order was shipped. Oh well, still got it and I'm happy. Gonna catch up on some PWG this weekend. 

Also, I assume wXw CZW DVD's come from SMV? If so, I'm going to buy all my CZW shows from SMV for the sole fact that the label on the disc in printed in colour and doesn't have the cheap black and white of Highspots'.


----------



## Corey

*ROH - Death Before Dishonor XIII

*Will Ferrara vs. Silas Young - ** 1/4

Moose vs. Cedric Alexander - ** 1/2

The Briscoes vs. RPG Vice - *** 1/2

Adam Cole vs. Dalton Castle - *** 1/4

*No Disqualification
*Adam Page vs. ACH - *** 1/4

*ROH World Tag Team Championship - Four Corner Survival
*The Addiction (c) vs. The Kingdom vs. reDRagon vs. War Machine - ** 1/2

*ROH World Championship
*Jay Lethal (c) vs. Roderick Strong - ***


- Harmless opener. It was short so no problems with it. Kudos to them for trying to make Moose vs. Cedric entertaining, but it was a bit too overbooked in the late stages. Still watchable though, and that's what you have to hope for with boring Cedric. 

- Briscoes vs. Roppongi Vice was a total blast and a near show stealer. Loved the early interactions between all four and I've really dug the Briscoes tag matches so far this year. Just a really fun exhibition tag match, as I thought it would be.

- Adam Cole & Dalton Castle in the same ring. :lol Entertainment galore. Hilarious interactions between the two. That helped a good margin because their in-ring chemistry wasn't totally there. Some good stuff sprinkled throughout but you mainly need to watch so you can laugh a bit.

- I was pleasantly surprised with Page/ACH, but very little of that had to do with Adam Page. That guy still sucks, but ACH brought his A-game here. Match got nearly 20 minutes and had some good spots, but I just wish they were able to keep the pace in between them. Adam Page seemed to bring it down at times with his slowness. Seemed like he was constantly setting up a spot and never executing one. I still enjoyed it though because my expectations were so low. Got a pretty high spot on the card and I think they deserved it. Fun match for the most part.

- Tag Title match was a bit of a mess, to say the least. Too many people out there. It had its fun moments with people diving on the outside and a couple false finishes I bought into, but by the end it was just too much going on.

- A lot of mixed feelings on the looooooong journey that was Lethal vs. Roddy. I'm a big fan of both guys, but this was really tough to get invested into within the first 30 minutes or so. It was just a a lot of nothing. Chops and walking around. The last 30 provided some actual excitement and crowd reactions as well as some GREAT hope spots for Roddy that I bought into. As a whole I can't really say I'd recommend watching because it's so fucking long, so I struggle to give a final rating. We'll just throw 3 stars at it because of the last 15 minutes or so. Idk​


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII*

Silas Young vs. Will Ferrara - **1/4*

Cedric Alexander vs. Moose - ****

The Briscoes vs. RPG Vice - ****3/4*

Adam Cole vs. Dalton Castle - ****1/2*

*No DQ*
ACH vs. Adam Page - **1/4*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship - Four Corner Survival*
The Addiction (c) vs. War Machine vs. The Kingdom vs. reDRagon - **3/4*

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. Roderick Strong - ****3/4*

This show was pretty good. RPG Vice/Briscoes, Cole/Castle + Lethal/Roddy are definitely worth watching.​


----------



## Corey

Another major indy tournament has popped up. This one just a week after BOLA:



> *On September 4-6, 2015 Premiere Wrestling Xperience is taking over Vapemania XV* at the Benton Convention Center in Winston Salem, NC. PWX Wrestling has become known for hosting some of the best professional wrestling events in the Carolinas and some consider the Southeast. With their streak of amazing shows PWX is set to host 3 exciting shows starting on Friday, September 4th with the return of the PURE product and hosting its inaugural X-16 Tournament that will take place over the course of two days (Sept. 5-6) with a 16 competitor bracket consisting of their elite core roster and some of the best independent talent in the world.
> 
> PWX PURE is a unique show offering talents that are currently not competing in the promotion to show the promotion and fans what they bring to the table. The first PURE show was held in March of this year and was a resounding success and this time around is no different. This format gives all wrestling fans the ability to see various styles of the sport as well as the drive that all of the talent possess to try and capture the audience and steal the show.
> 
> Following the PURE show on Friday is the inaugural X-16 Tournament. X-16 is set to be one of the biggest tournaments hosted on the east coast as it combines the amazingly talented core roster of PWX with some of the best talents the world has to offer. The format consist of 16 entrants that will enter the bracket competing to become the first ever X-16 winner. Winning this tournament will not only solidify you as one of the top talents in PWX, but will also place you as one of the top wrestlers in the Southeast. It is an opportunity to elevate a competitor to the top of the list and silence all doubters.
> 
> Check the official PWX website and social media outlets (Twitter: @pwxwrestling) for updates on the entrants of the tournament as well as more details about each of the shows.
> 
> Who will the X-16 bracket consist of? Who will have the will and determination to persevere and become the person that can call themselves the first X-16 winner? We will find out on this huge Vapemania weekend in Winston Salem on September 4-6.


PWX Pure: Friday, Sept. 4, 2015 | Benton Convention Center | 8pm EST
PWX X-16 Night 1: Saturday, Sept. 5, 2015 | Benton Convention Center | 8pm EST
PWX X-16 Night 2: Sunday, Sept. 6, 2015 | Benton Convention Center | 4pm

Entrants thus far:

Gunner 
Trevor Lee
Moose
Ricochet
Cedric Alexander
Andrew Everett


----------



## BillThompson

PWX's tournament is fine, but it's basically just another super indie tournament. Personally I'm much more interested in the Scenic City Invitational, which PWX's tournament is a direct response to, as it is utilizing top local talent instead of just bringing in the biggest outside names.


----------



## Groovemachine

So Roderick Strong has re-signed with ROH. Bugger. If this means the end of his awesome indies run in PWG/Evolve etc I shall be gutted. GUTTED I TELL YOU.


----------



## peep4life

He tweeted that he'll still be at pwg.


----------



## Last Chancery

I don't understand. If Roddy re-signed with ROH, wouldn't that mean more of the same from him in terms of where he worked?


----------



## Corey

Pretty sure Roddy is done with EVOLVE, which really sucks honestly. Really wanted to see him face Gulak, which he hopefully will somewhere else in the future. Either way my interest in the company has now dropped tremendously.


----------



## sXeMope

Last Chancery said:


> I don't understand. If Roddy re-signed with ROH, wouldn't that mean more of the same from him in terms of where he worked?


I wanna say that Roddy was working without a contract before but I'm not sure. It seems that he's done with the WWN feds so at the very least he has a more exclusive contract, but not to the point of ReDragon, Cole, Elgin and the Briscoes where they're virtually ROH exclusive. 

-----

I may have said this before, but if anyones looking for a Nick Gage shoot but doesn't wanna buy all of the ones out there, get the RFVideo shoot. It's a neat shoot where he's informative and seemingly interested in talking. Also includes a short documentary type thing with his return matches. In typical RFVideo fashion though, Rob asks him to get into details about extortion in prison about 5 minutes after Nicky says he's on probation for 3 years and can go back to prison at any time.


----------



## BillThompson

Last Chancery said:


> I don't understand. If Roddy re-signed with ROH, wouldn't that mean more of the same from him in terms of where he worked?


He was a freelancer before, and was working RoH without a contract. All these recent WWE/NXT movements freaked RoH out and they decided to sign him to an exclusive TV contract. He can still wrestle for feds like AIW, PWG, or AAW but not feds like EVOLVE or FIP. Basically if the fed had TV/iPPV then he can't work for them, but if all they have is DVD or streaming at a later date then Roddy can still work for them.

Losing him is a big blow to EVOLVE, but they have a very strong roster so I think they'll be fine.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

BillThompson said:


> He was a freelancer before, and was working RoH without a contract. All these recent WWE/NXT movements freaked RoH out and they decided to sign him to an exclusive TV contract. He can still wrestle for feds like AIW, PWG, or AAW but not feds like EVOLVE or FIP. Basically if the fed had TV/iPPV then he can't work for them, but if all they have is DVD or streaming at a later date then Roddy can still work for them.
> 
> Losing him is a big blow to EVOLVE, but they have a very strong roster so I think they'll be fine.


Actually the more recent ROH contracts have all seemingly been ROH exclusive, with the exception of New Japan. Thus why all ROH contracted workers (Cole, O'Relly, Fish) had to stop working PWG. So it is very interesting that Roddy will still be working PWG. My personal guess is that they were dead set on signing him to a contract with his current momentum and NXT on the rise, so they agreed to allow him to work PWG.


----------



## Platt

SMV's usual sale starting tomorrow.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## smitlick

EVOLVE 30 
Trent Baretta vs Uhaa Nation
***1/2

Really wish EVOLVE would run better buildings or at least run better production. That and I can barely stream without lagging issues. Would be nice if there was an alternative but looking at there website they only have 31, 32 & 33 up for sale.. Its embarassing how bad they are at getting there product out there. I genuinely feel ripped off having paid for such a poor quality stream.


----------



## sharkboy22

smitlick said:


> EVOLVE 30
> Trent Baretta vs Uhaa Nation
> ***1/2
> 
> Really wish EVOLVE would run better buildings or at least run better production. That and I can barely stream without lagging issues. Would be nice if there was an alternative but looking at there website they only have 31, 32 & 33 up for sale.. Its embarassing how bad they are at getting there product out there. I genuinely feel ripped off having paid for such a poor quality stream.


I honestly refuse to pay for anything EVOLVE related until Gabe gets his shit together. Now I know you might be saying, "how the fuck can he get his shit together if you don't financially support the company?". Well, even when the company was at its peak they always had these issues. 

Last year he tried to breathe some new life into the product by releasing the 31, 32 and 33. The problem? Where the fuck is 34 and beyond? It's even more embarrassing that when you go through the catalog you see shows 1-19 and then there's this huge as gap. What's even more funny is that the latest Dragon Gate show that's "Now Shipping!!!" is a show from 2013!. Then again, DGUSA is pretty much dead anyway. I've actually noticed that the price of DGUSA DVDs have dropped from $20 to $15

It seems as if Gabe put all his efforts into WWN and could care less about DVD sales. Maybe he's done his research and has found that it's the more profitable alternative. 

Apart from the shitty turnaround time for DVDs, I think the biggest reason why I refuse to financially support (although I did buy two PWG DVDs, not sure how much he profits from that) is frankly because the product sucks. An inconsistent roster with inconsistent storyline just makes for uninteresting viewing.


----------



## BillThompson

sharkboy22 said:


> Apart from the shitty turnaround time for DVDs, I think the biggest reason why I refuse to financially support (although I did buy two PWG DVDs, not sure how much he profits from that) is frankly because the product sucks. An inconsistent roster with inconsistent storyline just makes for uninteresting viewing.


Since the reboot starting with 31 the product has been top notch. I have it neck and neck with PWG for best indie running today. They've had some really good storylines going (and the excellent grapplers vs Hero storyline) and have a roster that is great and offers plenty of variety. Thatcher, Hero, Gulak, Busick, Barretta, Perkins, Galloway, Strong, Uhaa, Ricochet, Everett, etc. offer a great variety of great wrestlers in different styles.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

BillThompson said:


> Since the reboot starting with 31 the product has been top notch. I have it neck and neck with PWG for best indie running today. They've had some really good storylines going (and the excellent grapplers vs Hero storyline) and have a roster that is great and offers plenty of variety. Thatcher, Hero, Gulak, Busick, Barretta, Perkins, Galloway, Strong, Uhaa, Ricochet, Everett, etc. offer a great variety of great wrestlers in different styles.


I REALLY want to watch EVOLVE, picking back up after the reboot, however I am a DVD guy. I just don't enjoy the streaming video option as much, especially because I rarely finish a show in one sitting. With a DVD I can just go to the match selection screen to pick up where I left off (or my PS4 just remembers where I was), but with streaming video I would have to keep track of the time I stopped watching. And I live in an area where the Internet tends not to be the best and I am not confident the stream would be of a quality I can appreciate.


----------



## smitlick

EVOLVE 31
Drew Gulak vs Timothy Thatcher
***3/4

Much better show and production thankfully. The main event was pretty disappointing but the rest of the show was fine.


----------



## sharkboy22

BillThompson said:


> Since the reboot starting with 31 the product has been top notch. I have it neck and neck with PWG for best indie running today. They've had some really good storylines going (and the excellent grapplers vs Hero storyline) and have a roster that is great and offers plenty of variety. Thatcher, Hero, Gulak, Busick, Barretta, Perkins, Galloway, Strong, Uhaa, Ricochet, Everett, etc. offer a great variety of great wrestlers in different styles.


I definitely would not put EVOLVE on the same level as PWG. I find EVOLVE shows to be a mixed bag. It's a solid watch overall but for the most part I can't say there's one show that really stands out as a whole to me.

EDIT: SMV just released a best of El Generico in C*4 DVD :mark:


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I have an addiction to buying/collecting DVDs.

Despite being WAY WAY behind in my viewing of Chikara and AIW, and slightly less so for Beyond Wrestling, I just used today's SMV sale to order everything from each to keep my collection up to date.

EDIT: The following is what I ordered to keep my collections up to date:

Beyond Wrestling - "The Real Thing"
Beyond Wrestling - Life Sucks & Then You Die"
AIW - "JT Lighting Invitational 2015: Night One"
AIW - "JT Lighting Invitational 2014: Night Two"
Chikara - "Spring Breakout"
Chikara - "Back to Skull"
Chikara - "Anniversario"
Chikara - "Sword of Destiny"


----------



## sharkboy22

I try my best to support indy wrestling despite being unemployed. I usually just save up what money I get and wait till there's a sale. And with that being said:

SMV Order:
AAW: Take No Prisoners 
Beyond Wrestling: The Real Thing
Beyond Wrestling: Life Sucks and then You Die

I originally wanted to get Proving Grounds from this year as well but shipping came up to $9.75 and I just couldn't get myself to pay it. Although last time I ordered 4 DVDs from SMV I paid $6.40 in shipping but I did a little investigating and realized that for one of the DVDs the shipping weight was 0.1 lbs instead of the usual 0.3. I had a feeling SMV was inflating their shipping weights to charge higher prices anyway. So lucky me I paid for the actual weight last month. Not so lucky this month.

After downloading When Satan Rules His World (I think that's the name), I became a fan of Beyond Wrestling and bought all their shows for the year so far. Beyond is my #2 favourite promotion right behind PWG. I got the AAW show because I wanted to see what an indy event will look like in Blu Ray. Card looks pretty good as well and I enjoyed Hell Hath No Fury so why not.

I also pre-ordered Mystery Vortex III over at Highspots and for the heck of it threw in Northern Navigation for $5 more. Strangely, PWG pushed back the release date of Mystery Vortex III. Highspots also has Threemedous IV up for pre-order. This is the first time I've seen two PWG shows in the pre-order section at the same time.


----------



## Platt

You really can't fault SMVs service, placed my order this morning and just got the email to say it's shipping.

What I grabbed:
Valkyrie Pro Wrestling International Joshi Grand Prix
Valkyrie Pro Wrestling Rise Of The Valkyrie
Valkyrie Pro Wrestling Queen's Road
Beyond Wrestling Life Sucks And Then You Die
Beyond Wrestling The Real Thing
AAW Killers Among Us (BD)
C*4 ¡Olé! - The Best Of El Generico In C*4
AIW JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Night 1 (BD)
AIW JT Lightning Invitational Tournament 2015: Night 2 (BD)
AIW Girls Night Out 15 (BD)

Got a bunch more in my wishlist but my limit per order is always 10 (except for the odd download since they don't impact shipping/customs)


----------



## TJQ

You guys should definitely let me know how that C*4 Generico DVD is, always interested in watching more of his stuff. I'm just a bit slow to buy DVDs from companies I'm unfamiliar with, no matter how good the performer is


----------



## sXeMope

TJQ said:


> You guys should definitely let me know how that C*4 Generico DVD is, always interested in watching more of his stuff. I'm just a bit slow to buy DVDs from companies I'm unfamiliar with, no matter how good the performer is


C*4 is a neat little promotion. Production could be better the in-ring stuff is always good.


----------



## smitlick

I too made an SMV order

Mine was all wXw to try and catch up a little more. Still a bit behind.

Ambition V
World Triangle League 2014 Night 2
World Triangle League 2014 Night 3
World Triangle League 2014 Night 4
14th Anniversary Tour (12/5 & 12/6)
14th Anniversary Tour Collectors Edition
More Than Wrestling Tour - Back 2 The Roots XIV
16 Carat Gold 2015


----------



## Bruce L

Chikara is offering a free week of subscription to their Chikaratopia streaming site, so I figured I'd take advantage and check out some matches I'd been wanting to check out but either weren’t on any of the "Best of" DVDs or on shows I was especially interested in purchasing.

*Mike Quackenbush & Chris Hero vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico *(Tag World Grand Prix 2005, Night 3)
This is probably the earliest match I've ever seen from any of these guys. Quack and Hero are apparently called "the Super Friends." Steen appears to be about 15 years old, and from certain camera angles looks so much shorter than Hero that he only comes up to about his armpit. Fun on a bun. ***1/2 

*Claudio Castagnoli & Arik Cannon vs. Lance Steel & Jolly Roger *(Tag World Grand Prix 2005, Night 3)
I think "Knight Eye for the Pirate Guy" is the greatest name in wrestling history until I find out that JoRo's (stuffed) parrot is named "Sir El Hijo Del Frankie." Magnificent. Again, the earliest match I've seen from anybody involved (although I have seen Claudio matches from later in this year), and is in fact the first KEFTPG match I've _ever_ seen apart from some nostalgic one-offs at King of Trios weekends and the like. They do a good job playing plucky FIPs to Claudio and Cannon, which is honestly more than I was expecting. Cannon rules too, of course, and Claudio is great – though I preferred his babyface work in ROH at this stage of his career. (No matter how awesome Cesaro gets, part of me will always miss the Most Money-Making Man. [HEY!]) I liked this. PS, there is absolutely nothing about Lance Steel's appearance that suggests a knight. I can't tell if that's stupid, or a very Chikara kind of wonderful. ***

*Mike Quackenbush & Chris Hero vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Arik Cannon *(Tag World Grand Prix 2005, Night 3)
Might've gone a little long, and thanks to either a crappy crowd or crappy acoustics in the venue, it sounds like there's only one person in the crowd making any noise at a time, and that person is always behind Claudio and Cannon – kind of bad for the classic southern-style tag formula story they're going for. Even so this was REALLY good. Awesome storytelling, and pretty much everything that's happened in Chikara since started here. ***3/4


More to come before the week is out.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*BRYAN DANIELSON - THE FINAL COUNTDOWN*

*Disc 1*

*Death Before Dishonor V Night 1*
Bryan Danielson vs. Matt Sydal - ****1/2*

*Take No Prisoners*
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - *****1/2*

*Respect is Earned II*
Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Jimmy Jacobs & Tyler Black - *****1/2*

*New Horizons*
Bryan Danielson vs. Tyler Black - *****3/4*

*Fueling The Fire*
Bryan Danielson & Austin Aries vs. Alex Shelley & Chris Sabin - *****1/4*

*Bound By Hate*
Bryan Danielson vs. Kenny Omega vs. Tyler Black - ****3/4*

*Southern Hostility*
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - *****1/2*

*All-Star Extravaganza IV*
Bryan Danielson vs. Jerry Lynn - *****1/4*

*Disc 2*

*Steel City Clash*
Bryan Danielson vs. Mike Quackenbush - ******

*ROH on HDNet #33*
Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong vs. The American Wolves - *****1/4*

*ROH on HDNet #34*
Bryan Danielson vs. Roderick Strong - ******

*Final Countdown Tour: Dayton*
Bryan Danielson vs. Chris Hero - *****1/4*

*Final Countdown Tour: Chicago*
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - *****1/4*

*Final Countdown Tour: Boston*
Bryan Danielson vs. Davey Richards - *****3/4*

*Glory By Honor VIII: Final Countdown*
Bryan Danielson vs. Nigel McGuinness - *****1/2-****3/4*

Great DVD. All of the matches are great.​


----------



## RKing85

what companies all have streaming sites now?

SMASH, AAW, CHIKARA, CZW(?), NWAClassics, New Japan, WWE.

Any others?


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> what companies all have streaming sites now?
> 
> SMASH, AAW, CHIKARA, CZW(?), NWAClassics, New Japan, WWE.
> 
> Any others?


AIW, ICW (Scotland), and PROGRESS Wrestling have streaming sites too. Doesn't WWN have some kind of streaming thing via Roku? I feel like I remember reading that their app allows you to watch past events for $14.99, possibly a month. I'm not sure though.


Seen some recent Matt Taven work in Beyond. Anyone else feel like he's got a Trent Acid kind of thing going on? I dunno, watching his mannerisms and whatnot remind me a lot of a young Trent Acid.


----------



## Corey

sXeMope said:


> AIW, ICW (Scotland), and PROGRESS Wrestling have streaming sites too. Doesn't WWN have some kind of streaming thing via Roku? I feel like I remember reading that their app allows you to watch past events for $14.99, possibly a month. I'm not sure though.
> 
> 
> Seen some recent Matt Taven work in Beyond. Anyone else feel like he's got a Trent Acid kind of thing going on? I dunno, watching his mannerisms and whatnot remind me a lot of a young Trent Acid.


WWNLive usually sells all their shows individually for either $9.99 or $14.99. Don't know about any special Roku deal though They have EVOLVE, DGUSA, FIP, and several other indy feds and Dagon Gate UK and all that shit.

Revolution Pro UK also streams as well as PWX. You can rent PWX shows for really cheap on Vimeo. Can't forget about one of the first ones with ROH.

I can see the Acid comparison with Taven. I know a lot of people hate the Kingdom, but I usually look forward to a Taven match these days. He's really athletic and plays a good heel character. Entertaining guy to watch, imo. Prefer him to Bennett, obviously.


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> AIW, ICW (Scotland), and PROGRESS Wrestling have streaming sites too. Doesn't WWN have some kind of streaming thing via Roku? I feel like I remember reading that their app allows you to watch past events for $14.99, possibly a month. I'm not sure though.
> 
> 
> Seen some recent Matt Taven work in Beyond. Anyone else feel like he's got a Trent Acid kind of thing going on? I dunno, watching his mannerisms and whatnot remind me a lot of a young Trent Acid.


Acid without the crazy drugged up part..


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Beyond Wrestling just announced they have booked Karlee "Catrina" Perez vs Joey Ryan for their 8/30 event. That sounds like it should be interesting. 

They ask "Will we find out how many Licks of Death does it take to get to the center of a Blowpop?". HA!


----------



## Corey

TJ Perkins vs. Zack Sabre Jr. (_EVOLVE 46_) - *** 1/2

This went down pretty much exactly how it looks on paper. Nothing flashy, no high risk offense, just a lot of rolling around on the mat and armbar attempts with 13 different ways to counter said armbar. I can appreciate it though. Nifty match with some cool looking catch-as-catch-can wrasslin. Doesn't hold a candle to ZSJ's matches with Roddy.

Drew Galloway vs. Trent Beretta (_EVOLVE 46_) - ** 1/2

This was pretty disappointing, tbh. Started off really well (like many of Drew's matches do) and then evolved into obscurity. They botched a spot on the apron and decided to redo it and that pretty much set the tone for the rest of the match as being pretty meh. They traded moves and nearfalls and the crowd was into it, but I was not. Drew needs a new finisher.

Only watched the end of Hero/Thatcher. Not interested in the match.


----------



## sXeMope

smitlick said:


> Acid without the crazy drugged up part..


That's why I said young Trent. Trent went downhill in the last years of his life but he was something special in the early-mid 2000's IMO. I feel like he could have been signed if it wasn't for his demons. 

Taven is still hit and miss in the ring with me tbh, but the new attitude really stuck out to me. Only prior stuff I saw was some early stuff and his match with Jay Lethal on ROH's first actual PPV, neither of which left me eager to watch his matches.


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Wrestling is Life said:


> Beyond Wrestling just announced they have booked Karlee "Catrina" Perez vs Joey Ryan for their 8/30 event. That sounds like it should be interesting.
> 
> They ask "Will we find out how many Licks of Death does it take to get to the center of a Blowpop?". HA!


BRILLIANT


----------



## sharkboy22

Delivery date for Mystery Vortex got pushed back again! It's now August 5th. At this rate Threemendous IV may get released before it. I wonder what's the hold up?


----------



## Corey

sharkboy22 said:


> Delivery date for Mystery Vortex got pushed back again! It's now August 5th. At this rate Threemendous IV may get released before it. I wonder what's the hold up?


The show happened on June 26th so I feel like that's right on schedule... maybe?  You talked about wanting to get some NEW dvds from this year, right? Well they're having a Summer sale where most of them are $10 and the ones form 2014 are only $7. http://www.northeastwrestling.com/store.shtml


----------



## sharkboy22

Jack Evans 187 said:


> The show happened on June 26th so I feel like that's right on schedule... maybe?  You talked about wanting to get some NEW dvds from this year, right? Well they're having a Summer sale where most of them are $10 and the ones form 2014 are only $7. http://www.northeastwrestling.com/store.shtml



Actually I'd say it's really prolonged, considering the fact that Threemendous has a release date of August 18th. Not to mention it was originally expected to be released in late July. 

And I went overboard on DVDs this month so I'm gonna have to pass on that sale even though I've been looking at it for weeks 

The shows I really want are Westlefest and Under The Stars. I can pick them up during Highspots Black Friday sale.


----------



## Corey

*PWG - DDT4 2015

**First Round
*The Beaver Boys vs. Team Tremendous - ***

*First Round
*Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs. Inner City Machine Guns - ** 3/4

*First Round
*Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett vs. Matt Sydal & Mike Bailey - *** 3/4

*First Round - PWG Tag Tag Team Championship
*World's Cutest Tag Team (c) vs. Monster Mafia - *** 1/4

*Semi Final - PWG Tag Team Championship
*Monster Mafia (c) vs. The Beaver Boys - * 1/2

*Semi Final
*Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett vs. Inner City Machine Guns - ** 3/4

Johnny Gargano vs. TJ Perkins - *** 1/2

*PWG World Championship
*Roderick Strong (c) vs. Chris Hero vs. Brian Cage - **

*DDT4 Finals - PWG Tag Team Championship
*The Beaver Boys (c) vs. Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett - *** 3/4


- Team Tremendous instantly won the crowd over in their debut. Lots of comedy in the opening minutes before the real wrestling started. Beaver Boys have become one the more over tag team acts in the company in such a short period of time. Wasn't happy with the initial kickout from Silver after the middle rope backflip fall away slam thingy, but the finish itself turned out to be pretty good. Inoffensive and fun opener, I'd say.

- Busick & Gulak vs. Ricochet & Swann was the match I was most looking forward to out of the first round. Thought it could be really great if Busick & Gulak came out and grounded and/or destroyed the flippy guys, then the flippy guys would have to flip and shit to make a comeback. :lol Didn't really go down like that. Thought they tried to do a little too much at times (especially in the beginning) and it ended up looking messy. They'd go from a cool spot to meandering around to the next. Ricochet had some really sweet looking sequences one minute, then he would annoy the shit out of me by constantly wanting to get in the ring. I definitely enjoyed it the most when Busick was punching Ricochet off the apron and stretching the shit out of Swann. Overall a solid match, but if it was more tightly knit then it could've been great. Also thought it was hilarious to see Inner City impersonating Hogan knowing the audio and comments that have been released lately. Wonder if they'll keep that up in the future? 

- Lee & Everett vs. Loveball was pretty fucking awesome. Loved the constant need to one up your opponent. It's a lot of flippy guys in there but they didn't overdo it. Sydal playing the FIP was great and Lee being the biggest guy in the match allowed him to showcase some more that caveman strength of his. Some of the strikes and spots didn't land as flush as you'd like, but I loved all the ideas and thought the finishing sequence was fantastic. Really wish the crowd would've been more responsive to the finishing move because I've never seen anything like that. Favorite match of the first round by far. Bailey was an excellent replacement for Sabin.

- Ethan Page literally pulled his trunks down and shoved Candice's face in his ass. :lmao I often times wonder how Johnny Gargano feels about her matches. Gotta be open minded and trustworthy... but anyway. No one really cared about Joey here but Candice's performance was INCREDIBLE and deserves bonus points. You can't help but root for her when she does the shit she does here. What a woman. Match was a whole lot of fun and I marked SO FUCKING HARD for the Roddy interference. I wish the match had ended sooner after his appearance, but either way between that, Mafia's wonderful double teams, Knox getting walloped in the corner, and Candice being Candice there's no way I couldn't have enjoyed this. (Y)

- Very strange placement for the first semi final match. On paper it looks like the Mafia had to wrestle back-to-back, but Excalibur informed us they had a lengthy intermission due to the middle rope breaking. Either way I still think it was odd placement. For some unexplainable reason, the whole match was a brawl that was basically tornado rules. I'm not sure there was ever a tag made and the match being heel vs. heel didn't really help the crowd reaction. I think they only popped for the botched finish because they got to see another unexpected title change. I didn't care for this very much, both the match and the end result.

- We had a dance off to start the 2nd semi final and that was pretty hilarious. Then the bell rings and it was really fucking slow and awkward. They worked into a groove though once we saw a CRAZY dive sequence and it was relatively enjoyable from there. Lee & Everett have been ultra impressive during this tournament. They stringed together a slew of awesome moves and double teams. This match was a bit disjointed at times but an overall easy watch once you get past the weird start. Swann & Ricochet are always fun when they're on their game. I think that long intermission really hurt the crowd reactions though because they're simply not as responsive as they normally are to this point.

- I've read three reviews of this show on this thread and all of them hated Gargano/Perkins and I really have no idea why. Went in with low expectations and was PLEASANTLY surprised. Thought both guys gelled really well together and the dueling battle of submissions was well done throughout the match. Everything was really smooth and well executed and it was a complete change of pace from all the wild tag matches. Really didn't have any major problems with it. A very well put together exhibition match with a nifty ending imo. (Y) Differing opinions is what makes this forum exist, huh?

- World Title match was quite the letdown. Not that I had high expectations for it, there was just nothing to see here. Roddy gets some great heat before the match, but then the bell rings and it takes them forever to really do anything. I think once they got into a slight groove, it was just too little too late. Most of the time there was no flow and stuff was just happening. Too often it simply felt like Roddy vs. two other guys. Cage should've had some kind of incredible feat of strength, but he didn't. About the only thing Hero did was slap his thigh 40 times. Roddy does however provide some excitement late in the match with a couple nice sequences, but I didn't feel like at any point that he was gonna lose the match. Pretty skippable stuff, unfortunately.

- If you correctly predicted that the Beaver Boys would be the World Tag Team Champions entering the finals of DDT4 up against Lee & Everett with no funny or witty team name, well then brownie points for you. As much as I didn't like the fact that the title changed hands so many times in one night, man this match was excellent. On its own it's a quality contest, but when you watch the entire tournament unfold and you get to see everything these teams have gone through to get there, it makes it even better. Beaver Boys had to out-heel the Mafia to win the belts and they made it clear they'd do whatever it took to keep them, and that ended up being completely DESTROYING Andrew Everett's surgically repaired knee. Absolutely fucking off the charts performance from Everett with that knee. Sold it to perfection and he had to alter every piece of his offense because of it. You absolutely cannot watch this match and tell me you weren't rooting for him & Trevor. Oh and Trevor, I nearly forgot him. Hearing him screaming WHAT THE FUCK and seething on the apron makes this even more enjoyable. He wanted to get in there and rip the Beaver's heads off. The exhaustion that you could see from all four guys really helped put this one over with the crowd. You really didn't know who was gonna win and by the end of it, I was standing on my feet with excitement. Kudos to the gentleman involved for building a great story and while I think it would've been more heroic if Lee & Everett had won after a big move or heavy offense, the rollup victory OUTTA NOWHERE is quite symbolic with Lee and the crowd absolutely loved it. Can you tell that I really liked this main event? :lol

- A somewhat disappointing outing considering the high standards of PWG, but still a solid show as a whole with 4 really good matches and only two crappy ones. Gargano/Perkins was a nice surprise and Lee & Everett won me over more than ever.​


----------



## TJQ

Jack Evans 187 said:


> *PWG - DDT4 2015
> 
> **First Round
> *The Beaver Boys vs. Team Tremendous - ***
> 
> *First Round
> *Biff Busick & Drew Gulak vs. Inner City Machine Guns - ** 3/4
> 
> *First Round
> *Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett vs. Matt Sydal & Mike Bailey - *** 3/4
> 
> *First Round - PWG Tag Tag Team Championship
> *World's Cutest Tag Team (c) vs. Monster Mafia - *** 1/4
> 
> *Semi Final - PWG Tag Team Championship
> *Monster Mafia (c) vs. The Beaver Boys - * 1/2
> 
> *Semi Final
> *Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett vs. Inner City Machine Guns - ** 3/4
> 
> Johnny Gargano vs. TJ Perkins - *** 1/2
> 
> *PWG World Championship
> *Roderick Strong (c) vs. Chris Hero vs. Brian Cage - **
> 
> *DDT4 Finals - PWG Tag Team Championship
> *The Beaver Boys (c) vs. Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett - *** 3/4


You're the only other person I've seen review this that hasn't entirely trashed the show :lol.


----------



## Corey

Pretty interesting watch here. Thatcher is ALL business.


----------



## Bruce L

TJQ said:


> You're the only other person I've seen review this that hasn't entirely trashed the show :lol.


Really? I'm with him in terms of loving the final and the LoveBall match. I hope Everett and Lee earned themselves a place on the PWG A-list with that tournament.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For the interested, this year's King of Trios participants seem to be set. Each of the 10 "Challenge of the Immortals" teams is represented, with five "guest star" teams and one non-CotI group of Chikara regulars:

• *The Devastation Corporation *_(*Max Smashmaster*, *Blaster McMassive*, and *Flex Rumblecrunch*) - defending champions_

• *Dasher's Dugout *_(*Icarus* and *the Throwbacks* [*Dasher Hatfield* and *Mr. Touchdown*])_

• *The Nightmare Warriors *_(*Hallowicked*, *Frightmare*, and *Silver Ant*)_

• *The Arcane Horde *_(*The Batiri *[*Obariyon* and *Kodama*] and *Oleg the Usurper*)_

• *The Snake Pit *_(*Ophidian*, *Eddie Kingston*, and *Shynron*)_

• *Battle Hive *_(*Amasis*, *Fire Ant*, and *Worker Ant*)_

• *The Gentleman's Club *_(*Chuck Taylor*, *Drew Gulak*, and *the Swamp Monster*)_

• *Der Bruderschaft des Kreuzes *_(*Jakob Hammermeier*, *Soldier Ant*, and *Nøkken*)_

• *The United Nations *_(*Juan Francisco de Coronado*, *Mr. Azerbaijan*, and *the Proletariat Boar of Moldova*)_

• *Crown & Court *_(*Princess KimberLee *and *Los Ice Creams *[*Ice Cream Jr.* and *El Hijo del Ice Cream*])_

• *Team Bullet Club *_(*A.J. Styles *and *the Young Bucks*)_

• *Team AAA *_(*Fénix*, *Aero Star*, and *Drago*)_

• *Team Attack! *_(*Mark Andrews*, *Pete Dunne*, and *Morgan Webster*)_

• *The Blue World Order *_(*Hollywood Nova*, *Big Stevie Cool*, and *Da Blue Guy*)_

• *Team Fight Club: Pro *_(*M.K. McKinnon*, *Trent Seven*, and *Tyler Bate*)_

• *Kevin Condron*, *"Juke Joint" Lucas Calhoun*, and *the man formerly known as Missile Assault Ant *_(confirmed via a blog post on chikarapro.com; not officially announced)_


----------



## sXeMope

A few decent teams there. May check these shows out assuming the Chikara production team gets their shit together. 

Anyone know who Missile Assault Ant is? I heard when he unmasked at Fete a lot of the crowd seemed to recognize him but i haven't seen a decent pic to see if I recognize him.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Just checked my email and was thrilled to see that Mystery Vortex III has now shipped!


----------



## Bruce L

sXeMope said:


> A few decent teams there. May check these shows out assuming the Chikara production team gets their shit together.


The last several shows released for download on their site are 100% improved from the first few shows of the year in terms of production values. (For one thing, commentary no longer sounds like it's being recorded over the phone, which was the #1 complaint for me.) It still doesn't look _the same_ as when SMV was handling them, but I'd say they've gotten things to the point where it's, more or less, _as good_.


----------



## Last Chancery

After announcing The Bucks and AJ Styles as like, the first or second team, that King of Trios sure did go downhill.


----------



## sXeMope

Last Chancery said:


> After announcing The Bucks and AJ Styles as like, the first or second team, that King of Trios sure did go downhill.


I agree. I think the faction gimmick they're doing this year is really screwing it up and giving us some really weird teams. I'm excited to see Team Attack!, Team AAA, and the bWo though.

---

Not sure how many people follow Beyond, or care for the "raw footage" gimmick but this is worth checking out.

http://lookmanofans.com/store/raw-footage/americanrana-15/

Two fantastic shows for $15. They easily could have charged $20 for each show IMO.


----------



## Corey

Two big match announcements from XWA:


----------



## sharkboy22

*IWA MID-SOUTH: BAD INTENTIONS​*
Ever since I saw the preview for this show, I had to see it. For two reasons. The first, for its location and the second for its main event. 

So, this show takes place in a backlot somewhere. Indy wrestling has come too far for promoters to be booking venues like this- but it is Ian Rotten so anything is possible. And hey, Gabe ran a show in a similar environment as well so why not. If you live in the neighbourhood, you may be lucky enough to see your house on DVD. The ring is also set up in an awkward position that also makes for awkward camera work and awkward viewing. Also, the telephone wires hang directly above the ring so health and safety clearly gave this the OK.

-The show begins with Dale Patricks cutting a promo. He's the fucking man and the Prince so we should show him some respect. Dewey Barnes comes out and they have a match. It was an ok match I guess that served a good opening purpose. The crowd seemed to be into it and they got behind the characters. Is Dewey really JWM's brother? Because I can believe it. ****

-Some guy name Dustin Levay vs some guy named Zodiak who looks like Abyss but is called Zodiak because Zodiak sounds cool and Abyss was already taken. I really can't remember much but I remember being bored.

-Adam Bueller vs Kathy Owens takes place next. Bueller weighs about 130 pounds, Kathy about 175. The match starts off with a little comedy as Bueller orders Kathy to make him a sandwich and throws a loaf at her. Kathy looks like she much rather would have eaten the bread but instead smacks the shit out of Bueller with it. Bueller then beats the shit out of her for it. I really can't remember who won but I remember just having fun with it.

-6 man number one contenders clusterfuck. I had no idea Sugar Dunkerton still works. Ian Rotten's kid looks like a total tool. They start off with some comedy stuff/chain wrestling. It was ok. I can't remember who exactly came out in what order after but Corporal Robinson does a bunch of hardcore spots and American Viking is a total backyard wrestler who never grew up and thinks American Viking is a cool name and eye liner and face paint is a cool look. Also, he has really terrible ends. Hy-Zaya wins and the crowd seems to be really behind him. I can't believe Hy-Zaya still wrestles in 2015. I can't believe how sloppy he still is. 

-Tryout Show Rejects and Viking War Party had a really fun tag-team match. The smaller of the two Vikings attire seemed to have cost more than his pay. Reed Bentley is a fat fuck. He was never in the best of shape but he looks like absolute shit now. From what I found online, he is 24 years old. Jesus Christ, I hope I don't look like that at 24. Looks aside, these 4 men worked their ass of and produced a really neat match. ****1/4*

-I have no recollection of a Joseph Scwartz or a Mitch Page.

-And now we have the main event. This is where it gets really good. So earlier on in the night, the number one contender Shane Mercer was attacked leaving him with an injured leg. This did not stop him from coming out and challenging Kongo Kong for the title. Despite his gallant efforts, Mercer submitted to an ankle lock. The crowd was not happy with this and out came Dewey Barnes who had a longer entrance than match. 

This was an unacceptable end to the show. Seriously, we're only about an hour and forty-minutes in. What's the the crowd is chanting? Oh yeah that's right. The dude who won the number one contender's match earlier in the night. Hy-Zaya comes out and hits some sloppy kicks and some sloppy punches when all Kong really wanted was a sloppy joe. Hy-Zaya has Kong tied in the ropes and hits a nothing-like-Seth Rollins knee to the head off the rope. 1-2, nooo! It's not enough to put the big man down. Several minutes later Kong climbs to the rope misses a moonsault (or was it a cross body?) Hy-Zaya almost fucks up the timing but manages to move out the way just in time. Climbs to the top rope, does some move and 1-2-3 you have a new IWA-MS champion. The crowd loses their shit and if there was one they would have blown the roof off the place. 

It's really hard to rate this show as a whole. Most of the matches are just entertaining and nothing really set out to be a classic. This show just proves how underrated Ian Rotten is a booker. I always say that Ian Rotten is unfairly criticized by wrestling fans. If Paul Heyman can get a free pass for being a shitty financial guy because of his booking then why can't Ian? Also, the only guys I ever hear complain about Ian are old timers. Probably because they charged him out the ass whereas the Punks and Heros were just glad for any opportunity. 

Anyway, Ian and his band of misfits put on a very entertaining show that's an easy watch. There's nothing great about it wrestling wise. But it really shows what Ian could do if he could book top-tier indy wrestlers.I still don't give a rat's ass about Hy-Zaya but say what. But John Wayne Murdoch has really grown on me and I would say he is by far the best talent on the IWA roster.

The fans definitely got their $15 worth, I'm not sure (had I bought this on DVD) if I would have gotten mine. But by God, the booking for this is just fantastic and if I read one more shitty thing about Ian Rotten this is the show I will point the naysayers to.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just finished watching PWG Mystery Vortex 3, and here is my review of the show. So obviously, SPOILER ALERT:


Spoiler: PWG Mystery Vortex 3 review











*PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock The Nation*

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Johnny Gargano - **1/2*
_Pretty much your typical Ciampa PWG match. Not completely horrible, but a very forgettable opener._

World's Cutest Tag Team vs. Monster Mafia - ***1/2*
_Just a pretty fun little match._

Biff Busick vs. Timothy Thatcher - ****1/2*
_This was awesome. Thatcher did some great arm (& finger) work on Biff, and these 2 sure can trade some great looking strikes. Could've been a ****+ match if they had got more time. Great PWG debut for Thatcher._

*PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Mike Bailey - ******
_"I guess this is a challenge of sorts, so I accept, NERD" - Roddy is such an amazing heel. :lol And the match was just fucking awesome. Roddy is just on another level right now, and Speedball looked great here. Really great World Title match._

Brian Cage vs. John Silver - **1/4*
_This match didn't do much for me. They did some pretty fun comedy stuff though._

Chris Hero vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - *****1/4*
_This was fantastic. ZSJ does some work on Hero's arms and his injured finger, and Hero gets more pissed as the match goes on, and then he (Hero) makes it his mission to fuck ZSJ up w/ his strikes. And ZSJ is of course not gonna give up, he continues to work over Hero's arms and it's just fantastic. Best match of the night & the best Chris Hero match in years._

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee (c) vs. The Young Bucks - ****1/4*
_A good main event. I am sure that these 2 teams are gonna have better matches against each other in the future._

The Mount Rushmore 2.0 Segment - *ALL THE STARZ. All of them.*

Overall Mystery Vortex III was amazing. One of the best shows of 2015, for sure. PWG rules.​


----------



## sharkboy22

Has anyone seen RF Video's homepage lately? It appears as if a lot of old stuff either got re-released or converted from VHS. I'm really interested in picking up the IWA Japan KOTDM 1995 tournament but I'm not sure if it's worth the extra cash for a case and cover art when I can probably pick up the exact same thing (video quality wise) from IVP.


----------



## Last Chancery

sharkboy22, your mini-review of Reed Bentley has me in stitches. Not a very-well liked dude at all, as far as I can tell. I've seen him a few times but never was too impressed. And yes, he definitely blew up recently, literally. Saw him a couple months ago and texted my friend the exact same thing when he was wrestling.


----------



## FITZ

sharkboy22 said:


> Has anyone seen RF Video's homepage lately? It appears as if a lot of old stuff either got re-released or converted from VHS. I'm really interested in picking up the IWA Japan KOTDM 1995 tournament but I'm not sure if it's worth the extra cash for a case and cover art when I can probably pick up the exact same thing (video quality wise) from IVP.


Yeah you would just be paying for the case really. 

It does look like they just recently converted some stuff. It's a shame the video quality on old indy wrestling is so bad because I bet they have some really cool stuff on shitty VHS tapes.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG Mystery Vortex III: Rock & Shock the Nation
(June 26, 2015)*



Spoiler: Mystery Matches



Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano **1/4

World's Cutest Tag Team vs Monster Mafia **1/2

Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher **3/4

*PWG World Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs Mike Bailey ***1/4

Brian Cage vs John Silver *

Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr. ***1/2

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee (c) vs The Young Bucks **3/4

Overall Rating: 6.5


----------



## Morrison17

Watched PWG Mystery Vortex

- Bailey vs Roddie was an overkill. IRL Bailey would kill Roddie with 1/3 of those kicks. It was still fun, so that's not much a complaint, just pointing out a fact.

- Really loved Sabre vs. Hero. Perfect.

- Can John Silver be Shard from Chikara?

- I think booking of main event kinda mistreated Trevor and Andrew. YBs were on top for most of the match. Wanted more equal fight. Watched ending on youtube like a month ago, so cant say much.


----------



## Corey

Remember that Scenic City Invitational?



Spoiler: Winner













Jimmy Rave defeated Kongo Kong, Gunner, and Corey Hollis in a four-way Elimination match (elimination order is as listed above) to become the first ever Scenic City Invitational/Greg Hullender Trophy champion.


----------



## Concrete

Will absolutely be ordering those shows when WHOO Wrestling releases them. DylanWaco has been absolutely raving about them.


----------



## Corey

WWNLive is gonna be doing a weekly freebie on Youtube now. The first edition is Busick vs. Thatcher in China last year:


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

Timothy Thatcher is the best. Grapplefucking is the future.


----------



## Bruce L

Morrison17 said:


> Can John Silver be Shard from Chikara?


General consensus is that, yes, he is.


----------



## Bruce L

The first first-round match for King of Trios has been announced, and it's the United Nations (Juan Francisco de Coronado, Mr. Azerbaijan, & the Proletariat Boar of Moldova) vs. Team ATTACK! (Mark Andrews, Pete Dunne, & "Flash" Morgan Webster). Apparently this is a sort-of rematch from last year, when Andrews and Dunne teamed with Dunne's brother Damian as "Team UK" and beat Mr. Azerbaijan, the Boar, and their regular Bloc Party teammate Prakash Sabar. This year, I predict the UNs to take the win, with Andrews going on to join the already-announced Matt Cross (eh) and Mascara Purpura (huh?) in this year's Rey de Voladores tournament.


----------



## Platt

> We have heard your demands for physical media and we have finally solved this issue. WWN is now in the Blu-ray business! You have supported us and put your hard earned money into WWN by purchasing tickets, iPPVs and merch for all our brands. We take your money and put it back into the company to make it better for you. We now own everything we need to get all events out on Blu-ray in a consistent and timely manner! We start where the EVOLVE DVD series ended. EVOLVE 34 and EVOLVE 35 will be available on Blu-ray this weekend at the EVOLVE events in New York. They will ship from DGUSA.tv later next week. This is just the start. We will get all the EVOLVE, SHINE and FIP events out on Blu-ray on a regular basis. We will start with the back catalog. Once we are caught up, we will get the Blu-ray out of an event shortly after it happens. You made this possible. Thank you! We have the match listings for EVOLVE 34 and EVOLVE 35 below.


I don't even know where to begin on the lack of logic here.

We can't get DVDs out in time so we'll release Blu-Rays instead. Cutting out a portion of the physical media audience who can't use BD and at the same time thinking people will want to spend $20 on a non-HD product thrown onto a Blu-Ray two years after it happened..


----------



## Corey

:lmao

Gabe


----------



## Even Flow

I can't take anymore from Gabe fpalm


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> I don't even know where to begin on the lack of logic here.
> 
> We can't get DVDs out in time so we'll release Blu-Rays instead. Cutting out a portion of the physical media audience who can't use BD and at the same time thinking people will want to spend $20 on a non-HD product thrown onto a Blu-Ray two years after it happened..


They've had HD cameras for a while though IIRC. i agree with what you're saying though. Blu Ray is the future of physical media but DVD is still widely used so I don't think it's a good idea for a small company to kill off their DVD production this early. I would get excited about them supposedly getting caught up and releasing stuff on a regular basis, but I've heard him say that more times than I care to count.


I noticed he said that "we now own everything" when he was talking about getting stuff out consistantly, I wonder if that means production of the Blu Rays will be in-house now? I hope they don't suffer because of that. EVOLVE/DGUSA always had really nice DVD production in terms of a Menu and everything.


----------



## Platt

I'm guessing they will be going in house and doing BD-R like SMV rather than proper pressing like they've had with DVDs.

I knew they'd had HD for a while but some of those unreleased shows were 2-3 years ago don't know if they had them that far back.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Concrete

They have in-house production now. To eliminate the "probably"s 

Hoping they start pumping this stuff out at a decent clip. Look forward to see if they branch into the MP4 game so I don't need to use their VOD player. Or VOD set-up which is generally unattractive and more difficult to navigate than it should be for a service that is SOLELY VOD.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Well done, Gabe. I will actually start following them now.


----------



## smitlick

So how about stop promoting that your going to release these things and just actually fucking releasing it. How many times have we heard that Gabe was going to catch up on DVDs and then never did.. Will believe it when I see it.

EDIT

Watched this yesterday - http://www.highspots.com/p/komega-shoot.html

Enjoyed it but felt it could've been better. The stuff about how little money ROH were paying him was amazing considering how popular he was even then.


----------



## Bruce L

Second match for King of Trios round 1 is confirmed: the Batiri & Oleg the Usurper (representing UltraMantis Black's Arcane Horde) vs. Princess KimberLee & Los Ice Creams (representing Crown & Court). Arcane Horde is pretty much a lock here, hopefully setting the stage for a later-round match with the Devastation Corporation that will test Oleg's loyalties. (Hopefully they've got something good planned for Kim on days 2 and 3; she's one of the best performers on the roster since the comeback.)

EDIT: Also confirmed for round 1 is the Devastation Corporation vs. the bWo. Should hopefully be an entertaining squash. Dare I hope for Nova to pull a 1-2-3 Kid in 2011 and go on to an awesome Rey de Voladores performance?


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Aftershock Tour - Hopkins
(July 11, 2015)*

Mark Briscoe vs Danny Duggan **

War Machine vs Silas Young & Beer City Bruiser **1/2

ACH vs Dalton Castle **1/4

Michael Elgin vs Matt Taven *1/2

Four Corner Survival
Cheeseburger vs Will Ferrara vs Michael Bennett vs Moose **

Bobby Fish vs Adam Cole ***1/4

Jay Briscoe & ODB vs House of Truth (Jay Lethal & Truth Martini) *3/4

AJ Styles vs Kyle O'Reilly vs Roderick Strong ***1/2

Overall Rating: 5.5


----------



## Corey

Did anyone catch EVOLVE 47 tonight? Reading over the results and I found this little tidbit to be sound a bit strange:



Spoiler: EVOLVE stuff



Johnny Gargano came to the ring to check on his friend, Swann, but Gulak cuts a promo on him, saying Catch Point is the new force and challenges them for a future match, but Gargano calls for it now and they go face to face, but Catch Point leaves. Gargano then talks about his Anything Goes match against Ethan Page tonight, until EVOLVE & Dragon Gate USA Open The Freedom Gate Champion Timothy Thatcher comes out, exchanging words with Gulak on his way to the ring. Thatcher cuts a promo on Gargano being the greatest DG-USA champion in the company’s history and CIMA might not even like him, saying he is a much more worthy holder of the DGUSA Title and hands it over to him, shakes his hand and leaves! Swann takes the title from Gargano and places it around his friend’s waist.



Huh?


----------



## malek

*Kevin Condron*

Hi guys, I'm not 100% sure if it is right place to post such thread in here, so if it is not administrators can feel free to move it to right sub-forum or delete.

Anyway... I'm not some avid watcher of Chikara, but every now and then I spend some time watching their matches, reading storylines, trying to catch up with what is happening, etc... With King of Trios approaching I looked at the teams, trying to get informed and in the mold for watching it, and came across young Kevin Caldron.

He is relatively inexperienced wrestler, graduating through Chikara wrestling school. He started out as Kid Cyclon, but soon got in the feud with Chikara for letting some of his fellow students fall to ex Flood leader Deucalion.

He discarded his mask, claiming that he will be himself, not who Chikara wants him to be, and tried to make some of fellow Chikara alumni do the same.

I've seen few of his matches, and although they weren't structured to really show how good/or bad wrestler he is, he showed great psychology, and played heel role perfectly (reminded me of Alex Shelley back from 2004). He has great look, and is amazing on the mick. If his in ring skill is anywhere near as good, potentially we have star in the making.

It seems that he is getting solid push from Chikara, and I really hope his team will do well in King of Trios and go far.

I'm very interested to hear more opinions about him, and what people who've seen more of him think about him.

Cheers


----------



## BillThompson

It's just a roundabout way of finally retiring the DGUSA title and giving Gargano something as a sort of going away present as he's about to leave the company most likely.


----------



## The Black Mirror

*How fast does HighSpots ship?

I happen to live in Charlotte, where the company is headquartered, so I assume that the order won't take long to get to me, once it ships. I guess what my question is, is how long does it take them to process the order and get it out the door? I'm looking to purchase a couple of PWX shows from them, as well as the new PWG Threemendous IV DVD.

Speaking of PWG, is HighSpots the best place for me to purchase their DVDs from?*


----------



## Corey

BillThompson said:


> It's just a roundabout way of finally retiring the DGUSA title and giving Gargano something as a sort of going away present as he's about to leave the company most likely.


That all sounded fine until I kept the reading the results and THIS shit happened. Double swerve!~

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-9Fl9mrtB8



Too Far Gone said:


> *How fast does HighSpots ship?
> 
> I happen to live in Charlotte, where the company is headquartered, so I assume that the order won't take long to get to me, once it ships. I guess what my question is, is how long does it take them to process the order and get it out the door? I'm looking to purchase a couple of PWX shows from them, as well as the new PWG Threemendous IV DVD.
> 
> Speaking of PWG, is HighSpots the best place for me to purchase their DVDs from?*


Highspots was always relatively speedy for me. I live in Virginia so I'm not far. They usually processed the order within 24-48 hours if you order on a weekday and I got it 2-3 days afterwards. You may have a day chopped off of the time frame since you're even closer.

I'd say Highspots is probably your best bet for PWG. Their shipping costs are cheaper than ROH and you'll likely get the DVDs quicker than if you ordered them from DGUSA or PWG themselves. Plus they usually have good sales.

If you wanna see some PWX and wanna save some money from buying the DVDs, they have a VOD section on Vimeo. You can rent the shows for pretty cheap: https://vimeo.com/pwxprowrestling


----------



## TJQ

Figured some of you guys might appreciate this as much as I did


----------



## BillThompson

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That all sounded fine until I kept the reading the results and THIS shit happened. Double swerve!~
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-9Fl9mrtB8





Spoiler: EVOLVE



I assume you're talking about Swann? Wouldn't read too much into that, just a way to give Swann some juice as Gargano is leaving. Plus, they have a very face heavy roster, so as much as I don't think Swann will work as a hell they need someone on that side I guess. Especially since Busick is leaving too..


----------



## smitlick

Too Far Gone said:


> *How fast does HighSpots ship?
> 
> I happen to live in Charlotte, where the company is headquartered, so I assume that the order won't take long to get to me, once it ships. I guess what my question is, is how long does it take them to process the order and get it out the door? I'm looking to purchase a couple of PWX shows from them, as well as the new PWG Threemendous IV DVD.
> 
> Speaking of PWG, is HighSpots the best place for me to purchase their DVDs from?*


Im in Australia and usually with processing it takes 2 weeks max. Only time its longer is with back order stock or pre orders obviously.


----------



## TJQ

Young Bucks documentary is up for pre order

http://www.highspots.com/p/yb-doc.html



> DVD Extras with Kevin Steen, Colt Cabana, *Dave Meltzer*, Booker T, Excalibur and many more


8*D


----------



## sXeMope

Too Far Gone said:


> *How fast does HighSpots ship?
> 
> I happen to live in Charlotte, where the company is headquartered, so I assume that the order won't take long to get to me, once it ships. I guess what my question is, is how long does it take them to process the order and get it out the door? I'm looking to purchase a couple of PWX shows from them, as well as the new PWG Threemendous IV DVD.
> 
> Speaking of PWG, is HighSpots the best place for me to purchase their DVDs from?*


IIRC don't Highspots have a thing where you can order on the site and pick it up at the warehouse? Could save you a few dollars if you're really close. Worth looking into.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Has WWE really bought WWN?


----------



## Even Flow

TJQ said:


> Young Bucks documentary is up for pre order
> 
> http://www.highspots.com/p/yb-doc.html
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D


I didn't know they were doing a documentary. So will give this a watch when it's released.


----------



## sXeMope

Fighter Daron said:


> Has WWE really bought WWN?


From the reports I've seen, they are in/are discussing a "working relationship" that would allow WWE to have access to talent under the WWN umbrella. I guess it's a way for WWE to block TNA/ROH from picking them up.


Basically, it's a way for WWE to rape the roster. It'll be like the territories all over again, except instead of Harley Race showing up with a gun, you've got Gabe Sapolsky showing up with his talents contracts.


----------



## BillThompson

sXeMope said:


> From the reports I've seen, they are in/are discussing a "working relationship" that would allow WWE to have access to talent under the WWN umbrella. I guess it's a way for WWE to block TNA/ROH from picking them up.
> 
> 
> Basically, it's a way for WWE to rape the roster. It'll be like the territories all over again, except instead of Harley Race showing up with a gun, you've got Gabe Sapolsky showing up with his talents contracts.


Indications have been that it won't necessarily be that way. Think more WWE having access to WWN talent if they want, WWE being able to send talent to WWN if WWN wants, and the possibility of WWN content being on the Network.


----------



## Rah

If this doesn't lead to Thatcher/Regal I'm gonna be angry.




smitlick said:


> So how about stop promoting that your going to release these things and just actually fucking releasing it. How many times have we heard that Gabe was going to catch up on DVDs and then never did.. Will believe it when I see it


Don't hold your breath. Especially considering Gabe cannot even stick to releasing a weekly Youtube video (as per their "Free for the Week" deal).


----------



## Corey

Look what popped up on Youtube:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just finished watching PWG Threemendous IV, and here is my review. So as always, SPOILER ALERT:


Spoiler: Threemendous IV review











*PWG Threemendous IV*

World's Cutest Tag Team vs. Team Tremendous - **1/2*
_Not a good opener, but Team Tremendous looked pretty impressive here, just like they did at DDT4._

Brian Cage vs. Johnny Gargano - ***
_This was a mess. I just feel like these 2 did not click at all together. Bad match._

Andrew Everett vs. Rich Swann - ***1/4*
_This was OK. Could've been better if they hadn't gone for so long. One of those matches that could've been better if it had been shorter._

Tommaso Ciampa vs. Trevor Lee - ***
_This was honestly just as bad as Gargano/Cage was. Bad match._

Chris Hero vs. Mike Bailey - ****1/2*
_Now this was awesome. Early into the match Bailey disrespects Hero, and because of that, Hero just basically wants to beat the shit out of him. An awesome match, that could've been better if they hadn't gone little overboard with the nearfalls. Bailey continues to impress and Hero continues his streak of awesome matches in PWG._

Ricochet vs. Akira Tozawa - ****1/2*
_The first ever Akira Tozawa match that I saw was his match vs. Ricochet @ DGUSA Open The Ultimate Gate 2013, and I absolutely loved that match. That was a legit match of the year candidate for me, and while this match was not a legit match of the year candidate, it was still damn good. Awesome match and it was just great seeing Tozawa back in PWG. Very good match._

Super Dragon & The Young Bucks destroying people = *AWESOME.*

The Young Bucks vs. Angelico & Jack Evans - ****1/2*
_Pretty much your typical Young Bucks match mixed with the crazy shit that Angelico & Evans do. Awesome match._

Overall Threemendous IV was a good show. The last 3 matches were awesome.​


----------



## sharkboy22

Highspots has a Young Bucks documentary up in the pre order section. Will definitely be picking it up. 

Also, I'm hoping someone wastes their money on Softcore Cup so I don't have to


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## TJQ

Hero's 3 hour gauntlet he did for that ALS donation drive a while back got uploaded


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG Threemendous IV
(July 24, 2015)*

World's Cutest Tag Team vs Team Tremendous *

Brian Cage vs Johnny Gargano *

Andrew Everett vs Rich Swann **

Tommaso Ciampa vs Trevor Lee **

Mike Bailey vs Chris Hero ***1/4

Ricochet vs Akira Tozawa ***1/4

*PWG World Tag Team Championship*
The Young Bucks (c) vs Angélico & Jack Evans **1/2

Overall Rating: 5.0


----------



## Bruce L

Entire King of Trios first round is set. Matches are:
- Devastation Corporation (Max Smashmaster, Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch) vs. bWo (Blue Meanie, Stevie Richards, Nova)
- United Nations (Juan Francisco de Coronado, Mr. Azerbaijan, Proletariat Boar of Moldova) vs. Team ATTACK! (Mark Andrews, Pete Dunne, Morgan Webster)
- Arcane Horde (Batiri, Oleg the Usurper) vs. Crown & Court (Princess KimberLee, Los Ice Creams)
- Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Jakob Hammermeier, Soldier Ant, Nøkken) vs. Team Fight Club: Pro (MK McKinnan, Trent Seven, Tyler Bate)
- Dasher's Dugout (Dasher Hatfield, Icarus, Mr. Touchdown) vs. Battleborn (Kevin Condron, Lucas Calhoun, Missile Assault Man)
- Bullet Club (A.J. Styles, Young Bucks) vs. Battle Hive (Amasis, Fire Ant, Soldier Ant)
- Nightmare Warriors (Hallowicked, Frightmare, Silver Ant) vs. Snake Pit (Ophidian, Eddie Kingston, Shynron)
- Team AAA (Aero Star, Fenix, Drago) vs. Gentleman's Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak, Swamp Monster)

Might not be a realistic pick, but the Battleborn are my sleeper prediction to win the whole thing. Kevin Condron and the band of unmasked misfits he's assembling are one of the most interesting things Chikara has going right now, IMO. Now they just need to give "Missile Assault Man" a real name. 

The big question of the weekend, though, is not who's going to win the tournament. It's what Ashley Remington's role will be, because a triple shot without him would be a tragedy.


----------



## FITZ

Hero wrestled for 3 hours straight? I don't think I want to watch that but that's really impressive. 


CZW Tournament of Death 14


_First Round: Barbed Wire Boards _
*Jake Crist vs. Ron Mathis*

The match was kind of a mess. It got off to a good start with the first spot taking place about a minute into the match. I thought Crist was going to control a the match for a while but within a minute Mathis hit his own big spot. That pretty much set the pace for the entire match. Nobody was in control and they just exchanged doing spots to each other. And at one point Mathis was thrown into the ring post and he bladed. Let me say that again, this is the Tournament of Death and we have guys blading from ring post spots. Some of the spots were kind of cool but there but there were some of them where the guy doing the move seemed to hurt himself more than the guy taking the spot. Oh and the ending was them doing all sorts of flips and shit from the top rope and crashing into barbed wire. Crist won and that’s how I know he was the one that hit the move and not the one that took it. I like death matches but this had so many problems. There were some cool spots at least. 
**½ *


_First Round: Pits and Strips _
*Matt Tremont vs. Josh Crane *

I really liked this match a lot. Tremont strike first with a big blow and it looks like we’re going to see a slaughter. We don’t. Crane manages to hang in there with a top CZW guy in his debut. Tremont took bumps for him all match and made him look like someone that belonged. You get some cool spots thrown in but this was just a hard hitting fight. Tremont really has the crazy guy aura going for him and looks like someone that is going to kill his opponent. Glad the show quickly rebounded after the opener.
*****


_First Round: Light Tube Bundles _
*Rickey Shane Page vs. Danny Havoc*

Brutal match. Similar story as before with an experienced death match guy taking on a new face in CZW. RSP did well bit Havoc was the star of the match. It might just be the way the match was structured that RSP was the one setting stuff up but Havoc’s offense felt really organic. He would just be launching light tubes and shit at RSP and just acted like a lunatic. They had a hard fought match and the ending was pretty insane. Havoc got cut up really bad and his response was to ask if it looked bad and immediately started drinking a beer. 
*****


_First Round: Fans Bring the Weapons_
*Conor Claxton vs. DJ Hyde vs. Nick Gage*

Surprised how long this match lasted, almost 25 minutes. They started with this crazy brawl into the crowd. It was greated and reminded me of brawls from a long time ago. Fans were falling down, running out of the way, and if you had a cooler it was probably thrown at someone. They sort of rotated which guy wasn’t going to be involved but it was done well. At one point Claxton was just letting Gage and Hyde fight outside and he was drinking beer in the ring. Claxton had a great performance at the end of the match where he took everything Gage could throw at him and he stayed in the fight. 

Gage was looking really good. I don’t think he ever wrestled with a shirt off and he did here and he looked better than everyone else in the tournament. I think he hit the weights A LOT in prison. The match was really hard hitting, Gage seemed like a new man and seems like he could add some value to CZW. He lost the match but I liked how it happened because Gage took a brutal bump and his arm was stuck in barbed wire when the match ended. Claxton looks like he might be a breakout guy here so I’m glad he advanced. Also the match deserves credit for being the 4th death match in a row and being totally unique. 
****½ * 


_Ladders, Orange Sacks, and Legos:_
*Eric Ryan vs. Lucky 13*

They kept things brief but they still didn’t have a good match. I feel like non-tournament matches at TOD are always doomed to fail. The fans want blood and they didn’t get it. Both guys worked hard and took some big bumps but the match was sloppy and there wasn’t much to it other than the spots. These guys are supposed to be feuding with each other and I didn’t feel any of that. 
***


_Semi-Finals: Carcinogenic Death Match_
*Matt Tremont vs. Danny Havoc *

This is why I like deathmatch wrestling. The match had old school feel to it. Not old school in what they did but in how they acted. I love wrestling but rarely when watching a match do I think the 2 guys in the ring are the toughest guys in the building. In this match there was no doubt that they were and they had a fight. They got away with throwing more punches and non weapon spots than others would normally be able to get away with. 
*****


_Semi-Finals: Panes of Glass_
*Jake Crist vs. Conor Claxton*

This was really close to being amazing. There was a great underdog dynamic going with Claxton. He did an amazing job getting his ass kicked and staying in the fight. That being said his comebacks were lacking. I mean he showed heart and everything in the ring but it was more the timing of it. It is not acceptable to start your comeback when your opponent is setting stuff up for a spot. Had they just worked in when the comebacks would start this could have been the best match of the night. You had a good face and Crist was fine here as a heel. An enjoyable but frustrating match.
***¾ *


_Scaffold Match:_
*Dave Crist vs. Devon Moore* 

More of the stuff that I like in these matches. You had some really fun crowd brawling, someone jumped off a bus. Dave Crist took a cooler from a fan and poured the water and ice all over the fan, Dave Crist launched himself into the crowd at one point, there were 2 crazy spots off a scaffold, the guys from the opposing factions got involved, and the heels won in a super heelish way. There was some comedy stuff that I thought wasn’t appropriate but otherwise it was a big crazy brawl. I’m assuming we’re going to see a Cage of Death match between OI4K and the Nation of Intoxication and this made me hopeful about it.
****¼* 


_TOD Finals: No Ropes Barbed Wire and Panes of Glass_
*Matt Tremont vs. Conor Claxton* 

Tremont comes out to the ring looking like he can barely walk anymore. Both guys seemed to be suffering from some fatigue and rightfully so. Claxton is pretty obviously the underdog here and he just went for it. He threw whatever he had at Tremont and when he couldn’t get the job done with weapons he even tried to outwrestle the guy (which I loved even though the crowd didn’t). The ending was kind of cool because it showed why trying to outwrestle a guy isn’t always the best idea. Claxton tried to throw on some submissions and it took one counter from Tremont to end the match when he was able to send him into some light tubes. You had some cool spots and the match had a nice story to it. Claxton is in his rookie year in wrestling while Tremont has been killing himself in CZW for years and both were in the finals. Good match and a nice ending. 
*****​Overall I liked the show but I wasn’t blown away by anything. It’s tough because so many guys had to work multiple matches and the fans weren’t interested in anything that wasn’t blood. Nobody was badly hurt and they looked like they were really killing each other so that’s also a plus. While I liked the show I felt like there were a lot of missed opportunities to make some of these good matches amazing. For being an actual rookie in wrestling I was impressed by Claxton but I couldn’t shake the feeling that he could have made this tournament a lot better if he knew how to act like a babyface better.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 47
(August 15, 2015)*

Biff Busick vs Tracy Williams ***1/4

Drew Gulak vs Rich Swann **

Chris Hero vs Mike Bailey ***1/4

Trent Baretta & Rey Horus vs The Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley) **1/2

Anything Goes Match
Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page **

*EVOLVE Championship*
Timothy Thatcher (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr. ***1/2

Overall Rating: 6.75


----------



## sharkboy22

Not sure if anyone has posted this but just in case










Man oh man am I excited for this one. I can just picture the stiffness already.


----------



## sXeMope

I saw that announcement. That should be insane. Gage's tweet was pretty great as well. (I recommend anyone with Twitter follow him btw. It's one of the greatest things ever)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/633426553683185664


FITZ said:


> Hero wrestled for 3 hours straight? I don't think I want to watch that but that's really impressive.
> 
> 
> CZW Tournament of Death 14
> 
> _First Round: Fans Bring the Weapons_
> *Conor Claxton vs. DJ Hyde vs. Nick Gage*
> 
> Surprised how long this match lasted, almost 25 minutes. They started with this crazy brawl into the crowd. It was greated and reminded me of brawls from a long time ago. Fans were falling down, running out of the way, and if you had a cooler it was probably thrown at someone. They sort of rotated which guy wasn’t going to be involved but it was done well. At one point Claxton was just letting Gage and Hyde fight outside and he was drinking beer in the ring. Claxton had a great performance at the end of the match where he took everything Gage could throw at him and he stayed in the fight.
> 
> Gage was looking really good. I don’t think he ever wrestled with a shirt off and he did here and he looked better than everyone else in the tournament. I think he hit the weights A LOT in prison. The match was really hard hitting, Gage seemed like a new man and seems like he could add some value to CZW. He lost the match but I liked how it happened because Gage took a brutal bump and his arm was stuck in barbed wire when the match ended. Claxton looks like he might be a breakout guy here so I’m glad he advanced. Also the match deserves credit for being the 4th death match in a row and being totally unique.
> ****½ *


Gage wrestled without a shirt the year he wrestled Abdullah Kobayashi at TOD. I think that was the only time though. Pretty funny though because IIRC he put the charred remains of his shirt back on after he was set on fire that one year. He's definitely shredded though. He's in fantastic shape and I'd overall consider him a top guy on the indies in general, not just CZW.

On that match though, I loved when he just ran into that bus:lol

Dave Crist seems like kind of a dick. Maybe it's his wrestling character but the thing with the cooler and diving into the fans seem like just, dickhead things to do. The guy who had the cooler poured over him almost certainly had a phone in his pocket that cost hundreds, and maybe even more stuff that could have been ruined. Diving into the crowd in a crowd surfing style could have easily hurt a fan who could have caused a lot of shit for CZW.


----------



## malek

Bruce L said:


> Entire King of Trios first round is set. Matches are:
> - Devastation Corporation (Max Smashmaster, Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch) vs. bWo (Blue Meanie, Stevie Richards, Nova)
> - United Nations (Juan Francisco de Coronado, Mr. Azerbaijan, Proletariat Boar of Moldova) vs. Team ATTACK! (Mark Andrews, Pete Dunne, Morgan Webster)
> - Arcane Horde (Batiri, Oleg the Usurper) vs. Crown & Court (Princess KimberLee, Los Ice Creams)
> - Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Jakob Hammermeier, Soldier Ant, Nøkken) vs. Team Fight Club: Pro (MK McKinnan, Trent Seven, Tyler Bate)
> - Dasher's Dugout (Dasher Hatfield, Icarus, Mr. Touchdown) vs. Battleborn (Kevin Condron, Lucas Calhoun, Missile Assault Man)
> - Bullet Club (A.J. Styles, Young Bucks) vs. Battle Hive (Amasis, Fire Ant, Soldier Ant)
> - Nightmare Warriors (Hallowicked, Frightmare, Silver Ant) vs. Snake Pit (Ophidian, Eddie Kingston, Shynron)
> - Team AAA (Aero Star, Fenix, Drago) vs. Gentleman's Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak, Swamp Monster)
> 
> Might not be a realistic pick, but the Battleborn are my sleeper prediction to win the whole thing. Kevin Condron and the band of unmasked misfits he's assembling are one of the most interesting things Chikara has going right now, IMO. Now they just need to give "Missile Assault Man" a real name.
> 
> The big question of the weekend, though, is not who's going to win the tournament. It's what Ashley Remington's role will be, because a triple shot without him would be a tragedy.


So pumped up about this year's 'King of Trios', and mostly because of Battleborn. Kevin Condron has potential to become HUGE, and for me is certainly fastest rising young wrestler on the indies. Hope that Battleborn will win it


----------



## Corey

Dalton Castle had some replacement boys at the last PWX show. You may recognize them. :lol


----------



## sharkboy22

Does anyone know where I can find the fan made comp of the ROH vs CZW feud that circulated a few years ago? It's up on on XWT but with 1 guy seeding it, I hardly doubt it will download any time soon. I've always wanted to check it out as it's one of the first feuds I was introduced when I first discovered indy wrestling in 2008. I have this feeling of shame, like I can't call myself a wrestling, because I haven't seen this amazing feud. 

It's such a damn shame CZW and ROH never got together to produce a comp.


----------



## Corey

@sharkboy22

Closest thing that ROH produced was the _Ring of Hardcore_ DVD that had the Cage of Death match and Whitmer/Necro Barbed Wire Ropes match on it. It's not in stock anywhere though. http://www.cagematch.net/?id=223&nr=327

That fan made comp on XWT is pretty damn huge. Could kill your ratio. 

You could watch these to tide you over:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLd6hJfAQGU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhdUCjPPL3w

And this is apparently online, but I have a feeling it won't be there for long:


----------



## sharkboy22

@Jack Evans 187I already have the COD match  but thanks for trying though

I got a job earlier this month and I'm hoping I get paid tomorrow. Gonna pre-order the Young Bucks documentary (autographed of course) and purchase Threemendous IV as well. I still haven't even gotten around to watching Mystery Vortex III. Heck, I still haven't even finished the SMV stuff I bought in their last sale. Btw, Life Sucks and Then You Die is a really awesome show. Highly recommend the Busick/Dijak match. Paul London ruled as well. And I really like The Kingdom now. Still not a fan of either guy as singles competitors but they play off each other well as a team.

Anyway, I sort of went off track there, I came into ask if anyone has watched Simply The Best 9? I've been wanting to get it for some time now but only one match really peaks my interest and that's O'Reilly/Necro. Richards/Vortekz I'd like to see out of curiosity but that's about it. The rest of the card looks mediocre at best. The reason I'm asking is because I have to get one more DVD to complete my cart for this month's sale and I really don't wanna waste $15. Big Ass Christmas Bash 2013 looks ten times better on paper so I'm not sure if i should get that instead and hope Necro/O'Reilly shows up online in the future. I really want to check out some 2014 IWA MS stuff, especially the JWM/Rotten feud so I just thought I'd watch the last few shows of 2013 first.


----------



## Platt

SMV Sale coming tomorrow.


----------



## RKing85

CHIKARA needs a huge bounce back King of Trios this year. Last year's was so so so bad. Just looking at the lineup, it should be a huge improvement over last year. Hopefully it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## sharkboy22

About to pre-order the autographed version of the YB documentary. Not sure if I should add Threemendous IV to the order or wait and see if Highspots will have a Labor day sale and if I can get it at a discounted price.

Not sure what I'm going to get in the SMV sale. I can only get three shows. Americanrana '15 is definitely one of them as well as Proving Grounds. Not sure if I should pick up New Heights as well or search through the depths of the catalogue and see if something peaks my interest.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Aftershock Tour - Las Vegas, NV
(July 17, 2015)
*
ROH World TV Title Contendership Tournament
Bobby Fish vs Matt Taven **1/4

ODB vs Nanae Takahashi **

ROH World TV Title Contendership Tournament
Mark Briscoe vs Christopher Daniels *1/2

ROH World TV Title Contendership Tournament
Frankie Kazarian vs ACH *3/4

RPG Vice vs The Young Bucks **1/2

Silas Young vs Willie Mack *1/2

War Machine vs The Kingdom (Adam Cole & Michael Bennett) *1/2



Spoiler: ROH World TV Title Contendership Tournament Finals



ROH World TV Title Contendership Finals, Elimination Match
Bobby Fish vs Christopher Daniels vs ACH **1/4


Jay Lethal, Austin Aries & Moose vs Jay Briscoe, Dalton Castle & Kyle O'Reilly ***

Overall Rating: 4.75


----------



## Bruce L

RKing85 said:


> CHIKARA needs a huge bounce back King of Trios this year. Last year's was so so so bad. Just looking at the lineup, it should be a huge improvement over last year. Hopefully it doesn't disappoint.


I think the company overall is in a much better place right now than they were last year, now that the work of getting everybody back into the groove following the hiatus is done. I don't know if this one will reach the heights of 2011, but I think it'll be a good one.


----------



## RKing85

last year before King of Trios I said, "Yeah, the line-up stinks but it's King of Trios so it should still be good"

Never been more wrong in my life.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH Field of Honor 2015*

Adam Cole vs. Christopher Daniels - ****1/2*
_The match these two had at Glory By Honor XIII was my favorite ROH match of 2014, so naturally I was really looking forward to this. And it did not disappoint. Daniels did some good work on Cole's arm, and Cole sold it well. Very good opener!_

Killer Elite Squad vs. War Machine - ***
_Really just couldn't get into this._

ROH World Television Title #1 Contendership 9-Man Gauntlet Match - ***
_Another match that didn't really do anything for me. The last few minutes w/ Cedric & Watanabe were pretty good though._

The Kingdom & RPG Vice vs. The Young Bucks, ACH & Matt Sydal - ****1/4*
_Exactly what you would expect. Very quick paced w/ some great spots and comedy stuff. Overall a fun match._

Michael Elgin vs. Hirooki Goto - ***3/4*
_Not as good as their G1 match, but a pretty good match for sure._

The Briscoes vs. Time Splitters - ***3/4*
_This was another pretty good match. Really have nothing else to add._

Roderick Strong vs. Kazuchika Okada - *****
_Honestly, very disappointing. It was good, but I was honestly hoping for a GREAT match. I have a feeling that if we ever get a re-match between the 2, it will be much better. That was what happened w/ Roddy & Nakamura. First match they had was good, but honestly nothing special. Then the re-match was GREAT._

reDRagon vs. Jay Lethal & Shinsuke Nakamura - ****1/2*
_Really didn't know what to think of this when it was announced, but it ended up being a VERY good main event. Just a really well structured tag team match, and the ending was great. Awesome match._

Overall Field of Honor was a pretty good show. Cole/Daniels + the ME were very good. (Y)​


----------



## Platt

Highspots are doing 25% off downloads for the weekend.


----------



## sharkboy22

Really hoping Highspots does a DVD sale for Labor Day. Video Download is of no interest to me.

I'm not a big CHIKARA fan but the line-up for KOT looks intriguing. Battle Hive/Bullet Club and Gentleman's Club/Team AAA are worth the price of night one if you ask me. Wild appearance by the bWo is also cool. 

Does anyone know what's going on with Chuck Taylor? Haven't heard any updates of the retirement talk but if it is true facing the likes of Team AAA is a pretty neat stop on the road to retirement.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Really hoping Highspots does a DVD sale for Labor Day. Video Download is of no interest to me.
> 
> I'm not a big CHIKARA fan but the line-up for KOT looks intriguing. Battle Hive/Bullet Club and Gentleman's Club/Team AAA are worth the price of night one if you ask me. Wild appearance by the bWo is also cool.
> 
> Does anyone know what's going on with Chuck Taylor? Haven't heard any updates of the retirement talk but if it is true facing the likes of Team AAA is a pretty neat stop on the road to retirement.


Well, for what it's worth he just debuted in SMASH Wrestling up here in Canada as a part of a major storyline, so if I were to guess, I would think that it was a joke the whole time, or he changed his mind.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I recommend people check out The Young Bucks vs Cheech & Colin Delaney (To Infinity and Beyond) from AIW's "Make 'em Say Uhh!" event. Cheech and Delaney really held their own against the "best tag team on the planet".


----------



## Even Flow

> Jersey All Pro Wrestling will present Low Ki vs. Rey Mysterio Jr. for the first time ever in the main event of their 19th Anniversary Show in Rahway, NY at the Rahway Rec Center on Saturday 11/14.
> 
> Also scheduled to appear are Jeff & Matt Hardy, an LAX reunion featuring Hernandez, Homicide and Konnan, Jack Evans, MVP, Joey Ryan, Candice LaRae and Nick Gage.


Ki vs Rey? :sodone


----------



## sharkboy22

Anyone else subscribed to AAW on Demand? The quality is terrible, basically 240p. I hardly doubt it's my connection as every other streaming site works well.


----------



## smitlick

I really wish JAPW had SMV filming their shows all those years back... The production on their events was so terrible which is depressing considering how cool some of there shows were on paper.


----------



## Even Flow

Look what finally happened, Dwayne finally tweeted Chucky T :mark:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/637990186794749952


----------



## RKing85

wish there was a list of all the shoots that highspots are taping this weekend. They are going to be getting a lot of money from me in the near future it looks like. Sounds like 6-8 have been taped over the past two nights already


----------



## Platt

From what I've seen tweeted we're probably getting

Naylor with:
Hero & Meltzer
Excalibur & Joey

Best Friends with:
Drew Gulak
Jack Evans
Rich Swan
Rocky Romero
Some guy I don't recognise https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CNfHi-qVAAAM9FM.jpg


----------



## Corey

Rock doesn't realize what Chuck Taylor looks like. :lol


----------



## Fighter Daron

MORE BEST FRIENDS DVDS!!!

:yes


----------



## sharkboy22

Checked out Highspots Twitter and there is a huge BOLA spoiler. Fuck! 

I just hate how PWG/Highspots just don't give a shit about spoilers. Hopefully, I forget by the time the DVD comes out. I hardly doubt I will but I hope I do.


----------



## Platt

No offense but checking their Twitter the day after is a pretty fucking stupid thing to do if you don't want to find out the results.


----------



## sharkboy22

Platt said:


> No offense but checking their Twitter the day after is a pretty fucking stupid thing to do if you don't want to find out the results.


lol I know but I honestly forgot it was even BOLA weekend. I would have discovered it anyway as I would have eventually checked scrolled through their Twitter or even stumble upon it on PWG's website. It's hard to avoid spoilers when even PWG puts shocking returns in the description on their DVDs.


----------



## sXeMope

Rock's tweet to Chuck Taylor made me laugh. It really fits the way he talks about his career. He got something good, but it was shit at the same time. He got his tweet from The Rock, but Rock thinks Chuck has a gagball in his mouth..


Looks like they did one with Trevor Lee and Andrew Everett last night. They're now tweeting Kurrgan. I think they did one with Excalibur as well. 



Platt said:


> From what I've seen tweeted we're probably getting
> 
> Naylor with:
> Hero & Meltzer
> Excalibur & Joey
> 
> Best Friends with:
> Drew Gulak
> Jack Evans
> Rich Swan
> Rocky Romero
> Some guy I don't recognise https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CNfHi-qVAAAM9FM.jpg


That's Briley Pierce. He was in NXT for a bit before it got big. Only real highlight to his career is being Dolph Zigglers brother.


---

Not gonna spoil it, but the photo from the ending of BOLA is fantastic. The whole weekend sounds fantastic. I hope it turns some new eyes to the UK wrestling scene.


----------



## Platt

I did think it looked like him but couldn't work out why he'd be there.

According to their Facebook Highspots filmed 11 projects in addition to the BOLA shows. Lets hope they have most of the out for Black Friday.


----------



## RKing85

yep, that's what I'm hoping for as well. Naylor did one with some of the British guys as well.

I have said many times before so I won't preach on it again, but I feel no sympathy for people who get things spoiled for them. (not just in wrestling. Movies, tv, sports, anything)


----------



## sXeMope

I don't really care for spoilers tbh. I rarely remember by the time I watch the shows. Sure, I'll remember the finals and winner but a random Round 1 match will completely slip my mind, and even then I can be entertained at the match even if I know the winner beforehand.


----------



## RKing85

I'm the same way. I could care less if I know who wins a match before I watch it. Doesn't make me any less interested in the match.


----------



## Platt

BOLA is up for preorder on PWG and Highspots. Night 3 is a 2 disc set.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mk92071

I think I just had BOLA spoiled for me on 411mania, and I'm fucking pissed. Was hoping for this to be my first completely unspoiled PWG show in probably 3 years (not counting going live of course). Although I usually watch things knowing the winner, it makes a difference in how you buy into nearfalls. I'm upset.


----------



## sharkboy22

mk92071 said:


> I think I just had BOLA spoiled for me on 411mania, and I'm fucking pissed. Was hoping for this to be my first completely unspoiled PWG show in probably 3 years (not counting going live of course). Although I usually watch things knowing the winner,* it makes a difference in how you buy into nearfalls*. I'm upset.


This is why I avoid spoilers. Glad to know I'm not the only one. 

I'll be waiting till Black Friday to pick up BOLA. Hopefully, it gives me enough time to forget.


----------



## DGenerationMC

RF has 40% off PWG DVDs :sodone


----------



## Even Flow

If they had 2015 DVD's for sale, i'd be right on this. But RF doesn't doesn't have any atm.

I'll likely be waiting until PWG has their 5 for $40 winter sale.


----------



## sXeMope

I'm waiting for PWG's winter sale as well. Limited money atm and I've got to secure another job. I'm missing every 2015 show anyways, minus From Out Of Nowhere (I think). IIRC they typically add BOLA and their last couple of shows for the year up for the last few days of the sale.


----------



## RKing85

middle of July I said no more online shopping til Black Friday (not just wrestling, everything).

Going to be hard but determined to do it. My Black Friday wish lists are already getting pretty long.


----------



## Platt

> The Boys Are Back In Town. New Episodes featuring Rocky Romero, Rich Swann, Ryan Nemeth, Drew Gulak, Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett, and Jack Evans coming soon!


----------



## Fighter Daron

I love their shit, too much fun.


----------



## TJQ




----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Does anyone here plan on trying this new Highspots Subscription Box?


----------



## RKing85

don't see how those cover shipping costs as well, considering how much highspots charges for shipping 

I'll wait til one or two come out and see what is in them. 

I'm amazed how much traction Ryan Nemeth is getting. I'll be passing on that one. Will probably get the rest. As I mentioned a page or two back, would love to see a complete list of everything highspots shot that weekend and hopefully it is all ready to go by Black Friday.


----------



## sXeMope

Already subscribed to Wrestlecrate and their service is great and one box of random wrestling shit is enough for one month. 

Agree on the thing about shipping being included. Considering I pay the price of the Teir 2 box for the shipping of 6 DVDs, something definitely seems fishy there.


----------



## sharkboy22

I won't mind buying a box here and there but there's no way I can commit to one every month so I'll have to pass on it.

Gonna pick up some random shit in RF's sale. Was waiting till BF to see if they do a 40% off sale but if they're doing one now I'll cut my list down by a few. Something is telling me to wait till Labor Day but this is most likely going to extend to Labor Day.

EDIT: Just realized this is their Labor Day sale fpalm


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I really wish RF would include House of Hardcore in their sales


----------



## Corey

Anyone live within driving distance of Fairfax, VA? Came across this on Twitter and it looks like a really strong indy startup show for a new company. A lot of PWX and CWF Mid-Atlantic regulars with a couple other well known names splashed in. I'm only an hour away, so I feel obligated to promote it.  





































*Also Signed*

The Bravado Brothers vs. The Riot (Aric Andrews & Lee Valiant)

Tim Donst vs “The Wrestler of the 1%” Logan Easton Laroux

Argus vs CWF Mid-Atlantic Television Champion Chet Sterling

Plus Brandon Day, Beau Crockett, Jay Steel, Bobby Shields,The Reason, Stealth Tiger, Chuckie Wynn, “703’s finest” Mr. Jones and much more to be announced​
Feel free to give them a like or a follow to show some support:
https://www.facebook.com/NorthernVirginiaProWrestling
https://twitter.com/vawrestling


----------



## rockdig1228

Interesting - I work less than 10 minutes from that building in Fairfax, very cool to see a show in NoVa. Unfortunately, I don't think I'll be able to make it to that show due to traveling out of town.


----------



## FITZ

I saw a commercial for Big Time Wrestling and the show they are having near me the other day. It's crazy the way they market. They advertise that Ric Flair and Kevin Nash are going to be there as well as some other older ex-WWE guys. The crazy thing is that none of the guys they advertise are wrestling. I'm sure they're going to do something in the ring with some type of segment but the wrestling card is not how they sell tickets. 

I went on their website and they also no matches announced for the card and it's 2 weeks away from today. It seems like a crazy way for them to do business and I can't imagine they put on a very good show. I'm kind of considering going anyway just to see what it's like and if I don't have much going on that might it might happen. 



Also looking at RF Video's sales... can anyone say which of the IWA:MS sets they have are any good? I want to get one of their death match tournament sets, a TPI (not 2004 I already have that) and maybe another 10 disc set they have. Just don't know which ones are the best to go with.


----------



## smitlick

FITZ said:


> I saw a commercial for Big Time Wrestling and the show they are having near me the other day. It's crazy the way they market. They advertise that Ric Flair and Kevin Nash are going to be there as well as some other older ex-WWE guys. The crazy thing is that none of the guys they advertise are wrestling. I'm sure they're going to do something in the ring with some type of segment but the wrestling card is not how they sell tickets.
> 
> I went on their website and they also no matches announced for the card and it's 2 weeks away from today. It seems like a crazy way for them to do business and I can't imagine they put on a very good show. I'm kind of considering going anyway just to see what it's like and if I don't have much going on that might it might happen.
> 
> 
> 
> Also looking at RF Video's sales... can anyone say which of the IWA:MS sets they have are any good? I want to get one of their death match tournament sets, a TPI (not 2004 I already have that) and maybe another 10 disc set they have. Just don't know which ones are the best to go with.


If you havent seen Jacobs vs Whitmer No Rope Barbed Wire its worth getting.
http://www.rfvideo.com/iwamid-southbestof2008vol1.aspx


----------



## Corey

FITZ said:


> Also looking at RF Video's sales... can anyone say which of the IWA:MS sets they have are any good? I want to get one of their death match tournament sets, a TPI (not 2004 I already have that) and maybe another 10 disc set they have. Just don't know which ones are the best to go with.


From what little I've seen from IWA Mid-South, 2006 was probably one of their best years. I've seen a few scattered matches from the TPI that year and Claudio & Quackenbush looked great. The finals were three of the most hard hitting guys on the scene at the time, so that's fun. Also, Best of 2006 Vol. 2 has HURT and We're No Joke on it (which is arguably one of their most popular shows in history) so you can't go wrong there.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Tried to take advantage of Gabe's DVD 2-Pack price reduction only to find that the prices have not been reduced on the site, despite what is posted in the Alert sent out......no mention of a code either.


----------



## sharkboy22

Wrestling is Life said:


> Tried to take advantage of Gabe's DVD 2-Pack price reduction only to find that the prices have not been reduced on the site, despite what is posted in the Alert sent out......no mention of a code either.


Same here.

I ended up just going with RF Video. Highspots disappointed again (well for me at least). Probably won't be buying anything from them until Black Friday. There's no way Black Friday can disappoint. After the shitty Memorial Day and Labor Day sales, they got to have something big in store for Black Friday.


----------



## sXeMope

Wrestling is Life said:


> Tried to take advantage of Gabe's DVD 2-Pack price reduction only to find that the prices have not been reduced on the site, despite what is posted in the Alert sent out......no mention of a code either.


Is it one of those gimmicks where you pay full price, but then Gabe refunds the 10% (Or whatever it is?)


----------



## smitlick

Wrestling is Life said:


> Tried to take advantage of Gabe's DVD 2-Pack price reduction only to find that the prices have not been reduced on the site, despite what is posted in the Alert sent out......no mention of a code either.


Yeah without looking Gabe usually refunds it afterwards on sales but this is just me guessing..


----------



## Corey

Remember that XWA show I posted about with AJ Styles vs. Biff Busick and The Wolves vs. Team Tremendous? Well they made some more matches. Looks like it's worth your time if you're in the Providence area. Think they're also working on a Young Bucks vs. Trevor Lee & Andrew Everett main event, but a stipulation would likely be involved in that




























^^^ How interesting is that one, huh? Since Ciampa was "fired" from ROH?


----------



## sXeMope

Nick Gage missed his own deathmatch tournament tonight. Saw on Twitter that it was because of "parole issues". Some speculation that he's back behind bars. I certainly hope that's not the case. He was one of the best characters on the indies since returning IMO.


----------



## RKing85

Gage was going to be the hottest thing on the indies for 15 minutes. Sounds like maybe his 15 minutes are up.


----------



## sharkboy22

No, this can't be true 

I was really looking forward to his match with Bob Holly.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Wrestling is Life said:


> Tried to take advantage of Gabe's DVD 2-Pack price reduction only to find that the prices have not been reduced on the site, despite what is posted in the Alert sent out......no mention of a code either.


This has finally been fixed.


----------



## sharkboy22

*PWG MYSTERY VORTEX III*​
Finally got around to busting this out the plastic and holy shit, dare I say it, this is a legit show of the year contender. 

1. Tommaso Ciampa vs Johnny Gargano ★★½

2. World's Cutest Tag Team vs Monster Mafia ★★★

3. Biff Busick vs Timothy Thatcher ★★¾

4. Roderick Strong vs Mike Bailey ★★★★

5. Brian Cage vs Jon Silver ★½

6. Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr ★★★★¼

7. Andrew Everett and Trevor Lee vs The Young Bucks ★★★½

-Opening match was fun but that's really about it. Lots of bumps and moves but it's pretty forgettable. Still, that doesn't mean it was bad a match. 

-Candice and Joey vs Monster Mafia was pretty damn fun. No complaints. 

-I couldn't get into Thatcher and Busick much tbh. It's not bad but it's certainly not great either. It's just there. A neat little match but the 'EVOLVE style' (I put it in quotations because EVOLVE did not innovate it) just doesn't belong in PWG's hot atmosphere.

-Where do I start on Strong/Bailey? Roddy plays his shitty little heel character, Speedball is just amazing. It's impossible for these two to have a bad match. 2015 to Bailey is what 2014 was to Trevor Lee. Just a fantastic breakout year he has had.

-Cage vs Silver was a fun match. It had to follow a great title match so they took the safe route and implemented some comedy and some awesome freakish Jon Silver strength. I had lots of fun watching it for what it was.

-Holy fuck, Sabre Jr was all kinds of awesome. I haven't seen their EVOLVE match but I hardly doubt it's going to be better than this. I actually enjoyed this match a heck of a lot more than Zabre's match with Roddy at Don't Sweat The Technique (Which I find overrated tbh)

-The main event was just balls to the wall highflying action. Give these four guys 20 minutes and there's no doubt they'd knock it out the park.

And we all know about the ending by now. This show is so far my favourite show of the year. (Life Sucks and Then You Die is my #2 ). Best PWG show in a long time especially after the underwhelming DDT 4.


----------



## superbeasto

Hey guys, I'm selling my entire wrestling dvd collection.
6 euro per dvd (10 euro for 2 night tournaments).
PM me if interested.

Full list below:

CZW
-Best of the best 1
-Expect the unexpected/and justice for all
-Then and now 2003
-Best of the best 4
-Retribution 2004
-Night of infamy 2006
-New year, new opportunities 2007
-Open Book 2009
-Home sweet home 2010
-High stakes 4
-It's always bloody in Philidelphia 2010
-Down with the sickness 2010
-XI anniversary (afternoon + night show)
-Cage of death 13
-Tangled web 4 
-Aerial assault 2012
-Cinco de mayo 2012
-An excellent adventure 2012
-CZW in germany 2012
-Deja Vu 2013
-New heights 2013

IWA
-Ted Petty invitational 2002 (night 1 & 2)
-The revolution 8-man strong style tournament 2004
-Simply the best 6
-Big ass christmas bash 2005
-Ted Petty invitational 2006 (night 1 & 2)
-Queen of the deathmatch 2007
-Ted Petty invitational 2008 (night 1 & 2)
-King of the deathmatch 2008 (night 1 & 2)
-King of the deathmatch 2009 (night 1 & 2)
-IWA EC Legacy of brutality 2008

BEST OF'S/Compilations
-Best of dragon gate volume 1
-Dragon gate the best of wrestlejam volume 1
-ECW hard hits: best of hardcore heaven
-TNA: best of samoa joe Unstoppable
-TNA: best of the X-division volume 2
-American gaijins invade japan (feat. Low ki,Homicide,Sabu,Nick gage,...)
-Best of switchblade conspiracy volume 1 (Callihan & Moxley)
-Best of sami callihan in Force-1 pro
-Best of lufisto volume 3
-Best of lufisto volume 4
-Total anarchy: best of Arik Cannon volume 1
-Total anarchy: best of Arik Cannon volume 2
-Drake Younger compendium volume 1
-Drake Younger compendium volume 2
-SMV best of sarah del rey (shoot interview + best of matches) 10 euro
-SMV the John Zandig story volume 3 (shoot + best of matches) 10 euro
-SMV Wifebeater shoot interview
-SMV Mad man pondo shoot interview

Evolve
-Evolve 7 Moxley vs Aries
-Evolve 8 Style battle
-Evolve 9 Gargano vs Taylor 
-Evolve 10 Tribute to the arena
-Evolve 11 Callihan vs Finlay

DGUSA
-Open the freedom gate
-Heat
-Bushido code of the warrior
-Uprising
-Mercury rising 2012
-United NYC
-Open the ultimate gate 2011
-Open the southern gate 

PWG
-Jason takes PWG
-2nd annual PWG bicentennial birthday extravaganza night 2
-All star weekend 3
-All star weekend V night 1
-All star weekend V night 1
-Battle of los angeles 2007 night 1
-Battle of los angeles 2007 night 2
-Battle of los angeles 2007 night 3
-Kurt Russellmania 2010
-Card subject to change III
-All star weekend 8 night 1
-All star weekend 8 night 1
-DDT4 2011

ROH 
-Tag team excellence: The best of the briscoe brothers
-The era of honor begins 
-Road to the title 
-4th anniversary show 2006
-Arena warfare 2006
-Dragon gate challenge 2006
-Final battle 2007
-A fight at the roxbury 2007
-Fifth year festival liverpool
-Fifth year festival finale
-Man up! 2007
-Death before dishonor V night 2
-Manhattan mayhem II
-6th anniversary show 
-Death before dishonor VI
-All star extravaganza IV

wXw
-World triangle tour 2012 (5 discs) 25 euro
-Hates fuckin birthday party
-18+ underground chapter 5
-Mannheim mayhem 2012
-Fans appreciation weekend night 1
-Broken Rulz XII
-12th anniversary

Various indies
-JAPW after shock 2005
-JAPW 12th anniversary show 2010
-AIW Absolution VI
-Death in the valley 2010 (deathmatch tournament feat. Drake younger, JC bailey...)


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Corey

Can anyone recommend me any good Tim Donst matches? Ones that are easily found online please. I know he has a decent sized following, but I don't think I've ever seen him wrestle in a singles match before.


----------



## FITZ

He had a match with Bryan Danielson in Chikara that was awesome and should be pretty easy to find. The show name was We Must Eat Michigan's Brain. 


I watched Joe/Necro again tonight and it might just be the greatest thing ever. 






Also watched the Jacobs/Whitmer Barbed Wire match that someone recommended on the previous page. It was fucking brutal. Not like blood bath brutal but more like horrible scarring brutal. I don't know if I've seen someone not wear a shirt and get barbed stuck in them as badly as Jacobs did.

Both are actually on IWA:MS's youtube channel along with some other cool stuff (though there's like a 50/50 chance that they don't actually own the rights to their old footage anymore I think...)


----------



## Even Flow

Both now on sale @ RFVideo.


----------



## sXeMope

Anyone interested in buying the ROH vs. CZW feud set from me? $50 shipped. I would charge less, but Canada's shipping costs can be a bitch. 


http://imgur.com/a/YlySv


----------



## smitlick

FITZ said:


> He had a match with Bryan Danielson in Chikara that was awesome and should be pretty easy to find. The show name was We Must Eat Michigan's Brain.
> 
> 
> I watched Joe/Necro again tonight and it might just be the greatest thing ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also watched the Jacobs/Whitmer Barbed Wire match that someone recommended on the previous page. It was fucking brutal. Not like blood bath brutal but more like horrible scarring brutal. I don't know if I've seen someone not wear a shirt and get barbed stuck in them as badly as Jacobs did.
> 
> Both are actually on IWA:MS's youtube channel along with some other cool stuff (though there's like a 50/50 chance that they don't actually own the rights to their old footage anymore I think...)



That was ME!!! Love Jacobs/Whitmer. Enjoyed it more than their Cage Match in ROH which I really liked.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Can anyone recommend me any good Tim Donst matches? Ones that are easily found online please. I know he has a decent sized following, but I don't think I've ever seen him wrestle in a singles match before.


Arguably his best work has been in Absolute Intense Wrestling, based out of Cleveland. I would check their Youtube channel to see if any of the free matches they have up include Donst. Alternatively they now have a streaming service at aiwarchives.com you can currently get a free 2 week trial on and you will find that lots of his stuff is available on there.


----------



## Corey

Gabe FINALLY put up a new freebie on the Youtube channel. Gargano vs. Gulak from EVOLVE 35. Be sure to check it out because it's a really great match. Only available for a week apparently.






Also the first talent roster was announced for EVOLVE 49 and 50, which are on October 17th and 18th in New York. Both Trent & Rocky from RPG Vice will be on the cards and Willie Mack makes his EVOLVE debut. Aside from the usual suspects, Matt Cage and Peter Kaasa are on the shows as well. Never heard of Kaasa before.


----------



## RKing85

never heard of this Peter Kaasa either.

wrestlingdata.com only has 8 matches listed for him.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH - CREATING EXCELLENCE*

*Disc 1*

*Main Event Spectacles*
CM Punk vs. Samoa Joe vs. Christopher Daniels vs. Steve Corino - **1/2*

*Glory By Honor III*
Bryan Danielson vs. Alex Shelley - ****1/2*

*Final Battle 2004*
CM Punk & Steve Corino vs. Alex Shelley & Roderick Strong - ***1/2*

*Showdown in Motown*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Claudio Castagnoli - **1/2*

*Hell Freezes Over*
AJ Styles vs. Matt Sydal - ****1/2*

*Motor City Madness*
Bryan Danielson vs. Austin Aries - ****1/2*

*Honor Reclaims Boston*
Bryan Danielson vs. Delirious - *****

*Dedicated*
Nigel McGuinness vs. Samoa Joe - ****1/4*

*United We Stand*
The Briscoes vs. Claudio Castagnoli & Matt Sydal - ***1/2*

*Disc 2*

*Night of the Butcher II*
El Generico vs. Tyler Black - ****1/2*

*Escalation*
Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - *****

*7th Anniversary Show*
Austin Aries, Brodie Lee & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Tyler Black, Delirious & Necro Butcher - *****

*Tag Title Classic*
The American Wolves vs. Bryan Danielson & Tyler Black - *******
_Easily the best match on this DVD. This was intense & full of drama. Loved how The Wolves kept attacking Bryan's leg, and Bryan sold it like a champ. This is an all-time classic, one of the greatest matches in ROH history, and my favorite 2-on-2 tag match of all-time. As the name of the show suggests, this truly was a tag title classic._

*Gold Rush*
The Briscoes & Tyler Black vs. The American Wolves & Chris Hero - ****1/2*

*Road to Greatness Night 1*
Adam Cole & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Kevin Steen & Michael Elgin - **3/4*

This was a good DVD. Definitely not the best compilation ROH has done, but not the worst either. The Wolves vs. Danielson & Black is a must see match.​


----------



## BillThompson

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Gabe FINALLY put up a new freebie on the Youtube channel. Gargano vs. Gulak from EVOLVE 35. Be sure to check it out because it's a really great match. Only available for a week apparently.


I'll go the opposite direction and recommend everyone avoid that match. It's Gulak trying like hell to get something decent out of Gargano. But, it's Gargano, so no good can be had and the match is pretty darn terrible.


----------



## sharkboy22

*IWA-MS BIG ASS CHRISTMAS BASH 2013*​
Decided to this because the site lacks a lot of indy reviews that aren't PWG and ROH. 

1. Jack Thriller vs Necro Butcher ★★½

2. Heidi Lovelace vs. Jordan Grace vs. Mickie Knuckles vs. Randi West vs. ThunderKitty ★★

3. Bryan Skyline, Chrisjen Hayme, Devon Moore & Matt Cage vs. HyZaya, Shane Hollister, Shane Mercer & Simon Sezz ★★

4. First Blood: Jimmy Jacobs vs. Reed Bentley *½★*

5. Austin Bradley vs. Dale Patricks vs. "Hebrew Hammer" Joseph Schwartz vs. Josh Crane vs. Kerry Awful vs. Tripp Cassidy ★

6. Chris Hero vs Trik Davis ★★★½

7. Jonathan Gresham vs Ricochet ★★★

8. Drake Younger vs Christian Rose ★★¾

9. Deathmatch: Corporal Robinson vs Ox Harley vs Matt Tremont ★

-Opening match was a fun brawl. There's only so much you can expect from a 2013 Necro Butcher (Lord knows what he's like in 2015).

-Women's match was a neat little show case. That's about it. So too was the tag match. 

-The first blood watch going well up until the god awful finish. Just terrible. If you bought this DVD expecting blood, just skip to the main event. Oh wait, the tag match before it had blood. As for the finish, I doubt anyone cares, let's just say it involves a bottle of ketchup. 

-The 6 man was originally intended to be a ladder match but Dale Patricks took a nasty fall after a botched springboard moonsault to the outside and landed right on his neck. Could have easily ended his career but luckily it didn't. They tried to play it off as him being eliminated but then 2 minutes later Josh Crane wins the entire match by pinning one guy. So much for elimination. 

-This show was Hero's big return to IWA-MS. He would face long time rival Trik Davis. I've only seen one match from these two and that was their encounter at TPI '06 (a match I really liked). This match was pretty damn good as well but you can tell Hero had to walk Trik through it. Which is understandable considering Trik is pretty much semi-retired for well over 5 years at the time the match took place. Still, it was a good match and MOTN.

-Richochet/Gresham was a bit of a let down. For whatever reason, Ricochet barely did any of his flipping, acrobatic shtick. In fact, the only highflying move I remember was a standing shooting star. Despite this, this was a really technically sound match and Ricochet proved that he is more than capable on the mat. The finish fell a bit flat and came out of nowhere but it was a some good wrestling. 

-I barely recall Younger/Rose tbh. Rose is a guy that has fallen under the radar quite a bit these days but 2013 was a big year for him I'd say as he really started to get noticed in promotions like AAW and even wrestled the likes of Davey Richards. Drake Younger was just another stepping stone. It was a good back and forth match that served to get both the return of Drake to IWA-MS and Christian Rose's debut over. 

-And in typical IWA-MS tradition, a boring deathmatch closes the show. Noting noteworthy happens. Three fat guys bleeding in the first three minutes (each guy bled every minute) and just hitting each other with stuff in a boring manner with no real heat behind it. Combine that with sloppy looking punches and you have a snooze fest of a main event. I give it one star because Tremont was in it and because I like seeing lightubes break. But this match just wasn't interesting at all. 

Apart from Jacobs/Bentley, this was a well booked show. The matches were of appropriate length and Hero/Davis, Ricochet/Gresham and Younger/Rose was an enjoyable three match stretch. Had I been there live and paid $8, I would have came home from a very fun night of wrestling. But I paid $15 for this on DVD. Not only were the matches just ok, the production was terrible. Suffice to say, I didn't get my money's worth and really wish SMV had a return policy. Can't see myself revisiting this show at all. 

Ian Rotten knows how to book a fun show for a live audience but I don't think he takes the DVD audience into consideration at all.


----------



## Fighter Daron

That Tag Title Classic match is just pure gold, fucking loved it.


----------



## mk92071

I'd recommend that everyone that has free time check out a free week on the CHIKARA streaming site. I've been binge watching random CHIKARA matches, and boy, I've watched quite a few gems. Eddie Kingston vs. Shane Storm from Two Eyebrows Are Better Than One (1/27/08) was the most disturbing and intense match in CHIKARA history. Jesus. I loved it so much once it got going. People need to know that this match exists.


----------



## Rah

Not sure if sXeMope has sold that set, but CZW vs RoH is one of the best Indy feuds I've ever seen. If you even have the slightest inkling, get it, it's worth it. I reviewed the feud here.


----------



## sharkboy22

Beyond Wrestling has a sweet Round Robin event coming up next weekend. The participants are Gulak, Thatcher, Busick and Eddie Edwards. Other matches include JT Dunn vs Ricochet and Lee/Everett vs Team Tremendous. 

So with that being said, I decided to do this because (again) there's not much in the way of reviews around here besides PWG and ROH. 

*BEYOND WRESTLING: LIFE SUCKS AND THEN YOU DIE*​
1. The Kingdom vs. Team Tremendous ★★★½

2. Colt Cabana vs Joey Ryan vs Johnny Cockstrong *DUD*

3. Garden State Gods & The Symbiote (Davey Vega & Rickey Shane Page) vs. Team Pazuzu (EYFBO, Jaka & Pinkie Sanchez) ★★★

4. Anthony Stone vs David Starr ★★

5. Da Hit Squad vs The Hooligans ★★★

6. Biff Busick vs Donovan Dijak ★★★¾

7. Da Hoodz vs Death By Elbow ★★½

8. Nick Gage vs Stockade ★¾

9. Chris Dickinson and Heidi Lovelace vs Kimber Lee and Shynron ★★★½

10. AR Fox vs Paul London ★★★

-Opening tag match was really damn good. I haven't seen ROH in ages but Taven and Bennett are so much more interesting here than they ever were in ROH last I saw them. Which was January of this year btw. They showed so much more personality as heels and worked really well. And of course, Team Tremendous are over as fuck and can do no wrong. 

-The triple threat just isn't my cup of tea. I'm a fan of comedy but not bad comedy. Really did not care for this match at all tbh. 

-The multi-man tag is just an all out fun match. Nothing great but nothing bad either. Just good old professional wrestling entertainment. Pinkie Sanchez is the fucking man and has always been. 

-Stone/Starr is an average outing and typical indy match. Lots of spots and lots of moves. It's fun for the moment but it gives you an headache trying to remember what exactly happened. 

-Hit Squad/Hooligans is yet another fun tag team match on the show. Just exactly what you'd expect from these two teams. A wild, stiff brawl. Hit Squad looked and performed better than they did 10 years ago tbh. 

-Everyone go and fucking see Busick vs Dijak. Do not sleep on this match. I've never been impressed with Dijak but by God did he take to Busick. This is a hard hitting battle and Busick proves why he is undoubtedly one of the best on the indies right now.

-A solid effort by Da Hoodz and Death By Elbow. Let's be honest, the Da Hoodz have their shtick and that's about it. Still they were able to hang with two of the best. Could have done without all the elbows. 

-I didn't really enjoy Gage/Stockade much tbh. Gage had way too much offense imo and it never felt like Stockade really him beat- no real control segment from Stockade. Such a shame as I was looking forward to this. 

-And the intergender tag continues the trend of fun tag team matches on this show. There's a lot of tag team matches on this card and it doesn't feel over saturated at all. Everyone worked their ass off and produced a great match.

-The main event is nothing fantastic but London has one of the GOAT entrances. Seriously, it needs to be seen. The match is just ok. Had they shaven off about 10 minutes I think they could have delivered something really special but this was lots of fun for what it was. It's not that it's bad, it's just not 2003 Paul London. Still, London is fucking awesome in it and it was a nice passing of the torch moment. 

Don't let the ratings fool you people. This is one of the best shows I've seen all year. There may not be anything in the four stat category but as an event, there probably isn't any other that flows as well (except Mystery Vortex III). This is a really fun show to sit through in one evening and I definitely recommend everyone check it out, especially for the Busick/Dijak match.


----------



## RKing85

not dvd releated, but I don't know where else to put this.

highspots just put up for sale some pretty sweet looking lucha magnet guys.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*TYLER BLACK - GOD'S LAST GIFT*

*Disc 1*

*Man Up*
Tyler Black, Jimmy Jacobs & Necro Butcher vs. Jack Evans & Irish Airborne - **1/2*

*Undeniable*
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Jack Evans & Ruckus - **1/2*

*Unscripted III*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - **1/2*

*Proving Ground*
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Briscoes vs. Brent Albright & BJ Whitmer vs. Jack Evans & Jigsaw - *****

*Breakout*
Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson - ******

*Take No Prisoners*
Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness - *******
_I have never been the biggest fan of this match, but that sure changed now. I was blown away by this. I had to watch this 3 times while going through this DVD, that's how much I absolutely loved this. Everything they did in here was absolutely amazing. McGuinness was great here, doing his usual, great heel shtick, working over Black's arm, and just totally dominating him for a while. Black sold his ass off for Nigel, he was an awesome underdog in this match. The nearfalls were breathtaking. I also loved the ending w/ Black tapping, because as I mentioned, Nigel had been working on his arm, and it paid off in the end. Amazing stuff. I also gotta say that the crowd was on FIRE during this match, which was great. The Breakout match vs. Danielson sure was Black's breakout match, but this was a star making performance for him. This is one of the greatest matches of all-time._

*Supercard of Honor III*
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. The Briscoes - ******

*Southern Navigation*
Tyler Black vs. Bryan Danielson - *****1/4*

*Up for Grabs*
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - ****3/4*

*Respect is Earned II*
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Austin Aries & Bryan Danielson - *****1/2*

*Disc 2*

*Fueling the Fire*
Tyler Black & Jimmy Jacobs vs. Naomichi Marufuji & Go Shiozaki - ***1/2*

*Death Before Dishonor VI*
Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness vs. Bryan Danielson vs. Claudio Castagnoli - *****1/2*

*Night of the Butcher II*
Tyler Black vs. El Generico - ****1/2*

*Wrestling at the Gateway*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - ***1/4*

*Final Battle 2008*
Tyler Black vs. Austin Aries - ***3/4*

*Full Circle*
Tyler Black vs. Nigel McGuinness - *****

*Motor City Madness 2009*
Tyler Black vs. Jerry Lynn - *****

*Proving Ground 2009 Night 1*
Tyler Black vs. Davey Richards - ****3/4*

*ROH on HDNet #1*
Tyler Black vs. Jimmy Jacobs - ***1/4*

Great DVD. Really shows how much Black has improved over the years. There are some bad matches, but then there are some legit classics like the Take No Prisoners match vs. Nigel and the 4-way w/ Nigel, Claudio & Bryan. Thumbs up. (Y)!​


----------



## ZEROVampire

*CHIKARA King of Trios 2015 Night 1
(September 4, 2015)*

King of Trios, Round #1 
United Nations (Juan Francisco de Coronado, Mr. Azerbaijan & The Proletariat Boar of Moldova) vs Team ATTACK! (Mark Andrews, Morgan Webster & Pete Dunne) **

King of Trios, Round #1 
Team Fight Club: PRO (Dan Moloney, Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) vs Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Jakob Hammermeier, Nokken & Soldier Ant) *1/4

King of Trios, Round #1 
Crown & Court (El Hijo del Ice Cream, Ice Cream Jr. & Princess KimberLee) vs The Arcane Horde (Kodama, Obariyon & Oleg the Usurper) *1/4

King of Trios, Round #1 
The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) vs The bWo (Big Stevie Cool, Da Blue Guy & Hollywood Nova) 1/4*

King of Trios, Round #1 
Battleborn (Kevin Condron, Lucas Calhoun & Missile Assault Man) vs Dasher's Dugout (Dasher Hatfield, Icarus & Mark
Angelosetti) *3/4

King of Trios, Round #1 
Battle Hive (Amasis, Fire Ant & Worker Ant) vs Bullet Club (AJ Styles, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) **1/4

King of Trios, Round #1 
Nightmare Warriors (Frightmare, Hallowicked & Silver Ant) vs The Snake Pit (Eddie Kingston, Ophidian & Shynron) **

King of Trios, Round #1 
The Gentleman's Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak & Swamp Monster) vs Team AAA (Fénix, Drago & Aero Star) **1/4

Overall Rating: 2.75


*CHIKARA King of Trios 2015 Night 2
(September 5, 2015)*



Spoiler: Night 2



Challenge of the Immortals
Ashley Remington vs Jaka *

King of Trios, Quarter Final
United Nations (Juan Francisco de Coronado, Mr. Azerbaijan & The Proletariat Boar of Moldova) vs Team Fight Club: PRO (Dan Moloney, Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) *1/2

Rey de Voladores, Semi-Final - 4 Way Elimination
Amasis vs Matt Cross vs Shynron vs Too Cold Scorpio **

King of Trios, Quarter Final
Team AAA (Fénix, Drago & Aero Star) vs Nightmare Warriors (Frightmare, Hallowicked & Silver Ant) **3/4

Branden O'Connor, Matt Novak, Arctic Rescue Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant vs Scott Parker, Shane Matthews, Race Jaxon & Hype Rockwell *

King of Trios, Quarter Final
Bullet Club (AJ Styles, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs Battleborn (Kevin Condron, Lucas Calhoun & Missile Assault Man) **

Rey de Voladores, Semi-Final - 4 Way Elimination
Ophidian vs Màscara Pùrpura vs Pinkie Sànchez vs Mark Andrews **

King of Trios, Quarter Final
The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) vs The Arcane Horde (Kodama, Obariyon & Oleg the Usurper) **

Overall Rating: 3.0


*CHIKARA King of Trios 2015 Night 3
(September 6, 2015)*



Spoiler: Night 3



King of Trios, Semi-Final
Team AAA (Fénix, Drago & Aero Star) vs The Devastation Corporation (Blaster McMassive, Flex Rumblecrunch & Max Smashmaster) **

King of Trios, Semi-Final
Bullet Club (AJ Styles, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs Team Fight Club: PRO (Dan Moloney, Trent Seven & Tyler Bate) **

Challenge of the Immortals
The Gentleman's Club (Chuck Taylor, Drew Gulak, Orange Cassidy & Swamp Monster) vs Crown & Court (El Hijo del Ice Cream, Ice Cream Jr., Princess KimberLee & Jervis Cottonbelly) *1/2

10 Tag Team Gauntlet Match
The Throwbacks (Dasher Hatfield & Mark Angelosetti) vs Bee Boy & Genetic Grasshopper vs Argus & Máscara Púrpura vs bWo (Simon Dean & Da Blue Guy) vs 3.0 (Shane Matthews & Scott Parker) vs Pete Dunne & Morgan Webster vs Osirian Portal (Ophidian & Amasis) vs Battleborn (Lucas Calhoun & Missile Assault Man) vs The Colony: Xtreme Force (Arctic Rescue Ant & Orbit Adventure Ant) vs Die Bruderschaft des Kreuzes (Nokken & Pinkie Sánchez) *

CHIKARA Young Lions Cup Match
Heidi Lovelace (c) vs The Proletariat Boar of Moldova **

Rey de Voladores, Final
Mark Andrews vs Shynron **1/4

King of Trios, Final
Bullet Club (AJ Styles, Matt Jackson & Nick Jackson) vs Team AAA (Fénix, Drago & Aero Star) ***1/4

Overall Rating: 4.0


----------



## FITZ

Those are honestly some of the lowest ratings I've ever seen anyone give 3 shows in a row.


----------



## sharkboy22

FITZ said:


> Those are honestly some of the lowest ratings I've ever seen anyone give 3 shows in a row.


I tend to ignore his ratings tbh. A lot of people tend to overrate, he tends to underrate.


----------



## ZEROVampire

Some people likes the wrestling jokes and rated them with four stars LOL


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## BillThompson

sharkboy22 said:


> I tend to ignore his ratings tbh. A lot of people tend to overrate, he tends to underrate.


Ishii, or zerovampire on here, offers a different perspective. His ratings are no different than anyone else's, a gauge or barometer to work off of if one so chooses. No need to ignore them, as at the very least occasionally they lead to me to looking at a match differently, both in good and bad ways.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I highly recommend people check out AIW Absolution X. It probably won't have the big show feel I felt from it if you are not a regular AIW follower, but this show had a little bit of everything on it. And the main event was a star studded 10-Man Tag Match that though it had the star power, nearly everyone in it had extensive ties to and history with AIW. Plus you have Tim Donst's return to the ring against Nick Gage and Josh Alexander's last AIW match.

Check out this main event: Johnny Gargano, Alex Daniels, Josh Prohibition & The Young Bucks vs Ethan Carter III, DJ Z, Matt Cross, Raymond Rowe & Samoa Joe.

So if you are taking advantage of the next SMV sale and need something to fill your order, definitely give this a go.


----------



## sharkboy22

BillThompson said:


> Ishii, or zerovampire on here, offers a different perspective. His ratings are no different than anyone else's, a gauge or barometer to work off of if one so chooses. No need to ignore them, as at the very least occasionally they lead to me to looking at a match differently, both in good and bad ways.


Yeah but he can at least have a write up (like so many others have) so we would know why exactly he rated match a certain way.
------------
I'm contemplating Absolution X for my next order but I switched it out with Best of C*4 Volume 1. Still back and forth on it. If SMV had media mail as a shipping option this wouldn't be an issue but I'm limited to just three DVDs a month from them 

I'm really excited for tomorrow night's AAW event. Can't wait for that to be released. Next month is gonna be tough in terms what's going in my cart. Beyond has two events scheduled to be released plus the AAW show. I also want to pick up some IWA-MS shit. 2014 looked like a really awesome year for the promotion. Which is a shame because it looks as if Ian is forced to work with the local talents who I'm not high on tbh.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> I'm really excited for tomorrow night's AAW event. Can't wait for that to be released. Next month is gonna be tough in terms what's going in my cart. Beyond has two events scheduled to be released plus the AAW show. I also want to pick up some IWA-MS shit. 2014 looked like a really awesome year for the promotion. Which is a shame because it looks as if Ian is forced to work with the local talents who I'm not high on tbh.


Nothing wrong with the young guys. A lot of them are decent workers in their place. Sucks that they aren't really getting any opportunity in bigger places to make more of a name/get more experience but they make IWA Mid South a neat little fed thats different than the "Super Indy" that many promotions try to me. Looking at the recent show results it seems that a lot of them are in a major storyline which is a nice perk as well. Just my opinion though. 

On your SMV issue - have you tried to email them about it? Maybe they can help you out.


----------



## BillThompson

sharkboy22 said:


> Yeah but he can at least have a write up (like so many others have) so we would know why exactly he rated match a certain way.


Unless I'm mistaken, English isn't Ishii's first language, and while he can read/wrote/speak English he isn't super comfortable doing so. That is why he doesn't offer many thoughts beyond his ratings; that's always been my take at least.


----------



## ZEROVampire

BillThompson said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, English isn't Ishii's first language, and while he can read/wrote/speak English he isn't super comfortable doing so. That is why he doesn't offer many thoughts beyond his ratings; that's always been my take at least.



English is not my first language either, for that reason i not write so much about my ratings.

now Ishii here is DarkClaudio


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> Nothing wrong with the young guys. A lot of them are decent workers in their place. Sucks that they aren't really getting any opportunity in bigger places to make more of a name/get more experience but they make IWA Mid South a neat little fed thats different than the "Super Indy" that many promotions try to me. Looking at the recent show results it seems that a lot of them are in a major storyline which is a nice perk as well. Just my opinion though.
> 
> On your SMV issue - have you tried to email them about it? Maybe they can help you out.


Hardly doubt they'll deliver my shit using media mail just to accommodate one customer. The issue isn't really the priority mail option. The problem I have is that SMV inflates the weight of their DVDs. They put it at .3 lbs. Anything over 1lb sends the shipping rate up from about $6 to $10. I know they exaggerate the numbers because when I clear it at customs (where they re-weigh it) it says .1 lb. Also, on one occasion I was able to buy 4 DVDs and that was because they made an error and listed one of them at 0.1 lb. I'm not sure if it's an unethical practice but it definitely isn't right. 

I know a lot of people swear by SMV given their extensive catalogue and fast shipping but Highspots has never let me down. They ship just as fast as SMV and the one advantage they have over SMV (and RF), imo, is that they reduce prices over time so you can always get something at a bargain price.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*EL GENERICO - OLÉ! OLÉ!*

*Disc 1*

*Do or Die IV*
El Generico vs. Eddie Vegas vs. Josh Daniels vs. Arik Cannon - **1/2*

*Dragon Gate Invasion*
El Generico vs. Homicide - ***1/4*

*A Fight at the Roxbury*
El Generico vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2*

*Race to the Top Tournament Night 2*
El Generico vs. Claudio Castagnoli - ****1/4*

*Motor City Madness 2007*
El Generico vs. Naomichi Marufuji - *****

*Eye of the Storm*
El Generico vs. Austin Aries - ***1/4*
El Generico vs. Go Shiozaki - *****

*Return Engagement*
El Generico vs. Kota Ibushi - ****1/2*

*Age of Insanity*
El Generico vs. Nigel McGuinness - *****1/4*

*Battle of the Best*
El Generico, Dragon Kid & SHINGO vs. Naruki Doi, Masato Yoshino & BxB Hulk - ****1/4*

*Disc 2*

*The Tokyo Summit*
El Generico vs. Taiji Ishimori - ****1/2*

*Proving Ground 2009 Night 2*
El Generico vs. Bryan Danielson - ******
_The pre-match segment is amazing:_





*The Omega Effect*
El Generico vs. Katsuhiko Nakajima - ****1/4*

*ROH on HDNet #63*
El Generico vs. Tyler Black - *****

*Salvation*
El Generico & Colt Cabana vs. The American Wolves - ****1/2*

*SoCal Showdown II*
El Generico vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4*

*Manhattan Mayhem IV*
El Generico vs. TJ Perkins - ****

*Revolution: USA*
El Generico vs. Roderick Strong - ***3/4*

*Best in the World 2011*
El Generico vs. Christopher Daniels - ****1/4*

Good DVD. They didn't put any of Generico's stuff w/ Steen in this, so that obviously hurts it a little bit, but it is what it is. Still a good DVD. Thumbs up!







​


----------



## Corey

Who is this Matt Riddle guy from UFC? He's apparently been signed by EVOLVE. Some good match announcements here.










*EVOLVE 49 - October 17th - Queens, NY*
Winner Gets EVOLVE Title Match At EVOLVE 50: Drew Gulak vs. Trevor Lee
Matt Riddle vs. Jonathan Greshan

*EVOLVE 50 - October 18th - Deer Park, NY*
EVOLVE Title Match: Timothy Thatcher vs. Gulak/Lee winner
Willie Mack vs. Gulak/Lee loser
Matt Riddle vs. Chris Dickinson


----------



## sXeMope

No idea who he is, but I heard he's been training at the Monster Factory. Him vs. Dickinson should be insane. 



sharkboy22 said:


> Hardly doubt they'll deliver my shit using media mail just to accommodate one customer. The issue isn't really the priority mail option. The problem I have is that SMV inflates the weight of their DVDs. They put it at .3 lbs. Anything over 1lb sends the shipping rate up from about $6 to $10. I know they exaggerate the numbers because when I clear it at customs (where they re-weigh it) it says .1 lb. Also, on one occasion I was able to buy 4 DVDs and that was because they made an error and listed one of them at 0.1 lb. I'm not sure if it's an unethical practice but it definitely isn't right.
> 
> I know a lot of people swear by SMV given their extensive catalogue and fast shipping but Highspots has never let me down. They ship just as fast as SMV and the one advantage they have over SMV (and RF), imo, is that they reduce prices over time so you can always get something at a bargain price.


Out of curiousity how much does the shipping jump up once it hits the $10 mark? I remember being able to get up to 11 or 12 DVDs shipped for $20. It's the total opposite with me in that I find Highspots shipping is crazy. It could be where I'm international though. I'd literally pay $30-$40 to ship 6 or 7 DVDs, which really annoys me now that they've released their subscription box that I can have for around $40 once you factor in the exchange rate.


----------



## smitlick

sXeMope said:


> No idea who he is, but I heard he's been training at the Monster Factory. Him vs. Dickinson should be insane.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiousity how much does the shipping jump up once it hits the $10 mark? I remember being able to get up to 11 or 12 DVDs shipped for $20. It's the total opposite with me in that I find Highspots shipping is crazy. It could be where I'm international though. I'd literally pay $30-$40 to ship 6 or 7 DVDs, which really annoys me now that they've released their subscription box that I can have for around $40 once you factor in the exchange rate.


Yep same for me... Highspots is always way to expensive... Although it does actually cost $40 to send 7 DVDs sadly..


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> Out of curiousity how much does the shipping jump up once it hits the $10 mark? I remember being able to get up to 11 or 12 DVDs shipped for $20. It's the total opposite with me in that I find Highspots shipping is crazy. It could be where I'm international though. I'd literally pay $30-$40 to ship 6 or 7 DVDs, which really annoys me now that they've released their subscription box that I can have for around $40 once you factor in the exchange rate.


I remember it going up to about $12 when I had about 8 items in my cart. Never really bothered adding anymore. And I've heard lots of problems with Highspots and international shipping. A lot of international fans tend to prefer SMV as well so your case definitely isn't unique. But for Black Friday I paid $5 to ship 9 DVDs with Highspots. International customers really do get the short end of the stick. 

I'm still waiting to see if anyone gets the subscription box to see what goodies are in it. With Netflix, WWE Network, DVDs, and soon to be SMASH and CZW Studios, there's no way I can afford anymore commitments. Would be nice if it were like IVP's service where you don't have to subscribe.


----------



## Certified G

Has anyone else checked out the IWA-DS 10 Years of Carnage Cup dvd that was uploaded to XWT? It's a pretty good documentary giving some insight into every Carnage Cup, with interviews with the IWA-DS owner and some (mostly low level) deathmatch guys like Tank, Freakshow and John Rare (and yes he talks about the ridiculous boxcutter spot). It's actually one of the better deathmatch documentaries I've seen, definitely recommend giving it a watch. I think the full dvd may also come with some matches, and if it does I'm considering picking it up.


----------



## FITZ

Best of AWS Volume 1 

I bought the 10 DVDs for $10 from Hightspots and actually got some cool looking stuff (and only one disc that is softcore porn!). So let’s hope this is fun.

The DVD starts off with some guy talking that is out of synch. I’m hoping this doesn’t last the whole DVD…I think it would have but I was able to play around with the settings and I had to delay the track for a little bit to get it to play.


*Ronin vs. Steve Pain*

I’m not entirely sure how this made a best of set. The match is like 5 minutes long and the ending is horribly botched and awkward. It was fun enough for the time it lasted though. Pain does all sorts of cool flipping shit and Ronin hits him really hard. No selling, no heel, and nothing of a story but they did some cool stuff I guess?
**½ *


So now we see this horrible voice over and highlights of the story between Lil Cholo and Scorpio Sky… I think the average person could just go over the clip and do a better job themselves. 


_Light Heavyweight Championship Match_
*Scorpio Sky(c) vs. Lil’ Cholo *

They worked quickly. Good on them for doing that because they didn’t have a boring match. What you have here is someone doing a poor man’s west coast Homicide impression and someone that is mixing MMA submissions and lucha libre. I actually kind of liked it. Nothing amazing but their styles meshed well and they had an entertaining 10 minute or so match. I would have really liked to see one of them heel it up or seen Cholo act more like a thug but they just went back and forth the whole time. 
***¼ 
*

*Super Boy vs. Piloto Suicido* 

Super Boy appears to be a fat, out of shape wannabe lucha guy. He looked like the was going to a joke and wrestle a shitty match. I cannot express how surprised I was when the guy moved around the ring amazingly well. Like he looks like this (he's the one with SB on his mask):










and he did a springboard moonsault off the second rope. So seeing a fat guy do all sorts of athletic shit was pretty great and they did some cool stuff with some big bumps. They had a couple of botches during the match but for the most of the match I was in shock at what I was seeing. 
***¾ *


*Sonjay Dutt vs. Super Dragon*

This was a very good match. They exchanged holds and flashy moves for a while and it was a lot of fun and then Super Dragon took control of the match. He was a good heel here, he was hitting hard, doing some cool stuff, and really had the mean streak going. Sonjay did well working from behind as he would show some signs he was going to get going but he would get cut off in some brutal fashion by Super Dragon. The flashes of offense got more and more exciting and they ended on a good note. I just wish we could have got a full on comeback from Sonjay because the ending kind of came out of nowhere. 
****¼* 


_Hardcore Match:_
*Supreme, Kaos, and El Mongol vs. Messiah, Adam Flash, and Wifebeater 
*
This was absolute shit. They did some stuff in the ring for a little bit which wasn’t too horrible but everything got really bad once the match broke down and weapons came into play. At one point Messiah took a huge bump to the floor, got on his knees, hit a weak punch to the chest on someone, the guy sold the punch, fell down, and Messiah got back up good as new. El Mongol hopefully didn’t actually kill himself with a piledriver but he was taken out of the match while it was in progress. Some guy in a red shirt said he was going to take his place and then he immediately turned on Kaos and Supreme… The CZW guys then break out some light tubes, a table, and a weed whacker, hit some spots and won easily. None of the spots looked good and they were lucky they didn’t seriously injure Kaos with a botched table spot. This was bad. There were stupid moments, the wrestlers were lazy, and people good of got hurt. There was a brief period where it was a fun brawl but that ended quickly and was very bad for the most part. 
*½* *​
Well I guess I got my $1. Super Dragon/Sonjay was a nice match. Super Boy was great to watch, and the rest was OK enough aside from the last match. I believe AWS is long dead but I think they seemed to have a fun style for live audiences. Pacing was good on everything and they didn’t let matches drag. I probably would have bought tickets if they were my local company. Also the DVD was about an hour and fifteen minutes long so not a huge time investment.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Just noticed that Doug Williams and Alpha Female are coming here next month to wrestle for FCF. :hmm:


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH ALL-STAR EXTRAVAGANZA VII*

*ROH World Television Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. Bobby Fish - ***1/2*
_OK match. I liked Fish going after Lethal's leg, it added some drama to the match, but overall the match was kinda dull and was missing something to be a truly good match. It wasn't bad though._

Dalton Castle vs. Silas Young - ***
_Silas Young's theme is so good. Better than this match, actually._

The Briscoes vs. All Night Express - **1/4*
_Not a good match._

*No DQ*
Moose vs. Cedric Alexander - **1/2*
_I have seen/heard many people say that this match was better than they expected, but I didn't really like it. Thought that these 2 had a better match at Death Before Dishonor._

ACH vs. Matt Sydal - ****
_Disappointing. Not bad, but disappointing. ACH completely no sold Sydal's leg work, and that definitely hurt this match. Sydal was good in this though, it was ACH who wasn't good here._

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Addiction (c) vs. The Kingdom vs. The Young Bucks - ****
_Some usual fun tag stuff here, mainly from The Young Bucks, but it sure wasn't good overall._

AJ Styles vs. Adam Cole vs. Michael Elgin vs. Roderick Strong - *****
_Best match of the night._

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. Kyle O'Reilly - **1/2*
_I liked O'Reilly going after the leg that Fish had been working on earlier, but Lethal really did a poor job selling it. And just like the first match of the night, it ended up being a pretty dull & disappointing match. These 2 had a legit great **** match for the TV Title earlier this year, so I had high hopes for this one, but it ended up being really disappointing. Not a good match._

This was honestly a bad show. The only good match was the 4-way, and even that wasn't all that memorable. Easily one of the worst ROH shows that I have seen.​


----------



## sXeMope

Certified G said:


> Has anyone else checked out the IWA-DS 10 Years of Carnage Cup dvd that was uploaded to XWT? It's a pretty good documentary giving some insight into every Carnage Cup, with interviews with the IWA-DS owner and some (mostly low level) deathmatch guys like Tank, Freakshow and John Rare (and yes he talks about the ridiculous boxcutter spot). It's actually one of the better deathmatch documentaries I've seen, definitely recommend giving it a watch. I think the full dvd may also come with some matches, and if it does I'm considering picking it up.


Watching this now. Planned to buy it for a while but never got around to it and wow, the owner of IWA Deep South sounds like a real stand up guy [/sarcasm]. I mean I heard some less-than-flattering things about him, but some of the things he admits casually throughout this is just horrible and disturbing in some cases. I mean the running theme is that they continously lose buildings, yet he mentions multiple times that the building was left trashed and he didn't clean it up. Who the fuck does that?


----------



## FITZ

Yeah getting banned from buildings because the building doesn't like the violence is one thing. Leaving the place trashed and not cleaning up is just a dirtbag business move. 

He's the guy that said he likes to "see the guts hanging out" isn't he?


----------



## sharkboy22

I saw the preview for 10 years of Carnage and decided not to support that crap. Really disappointed that Highspots decided to put it together. But business is business and they got to produce the softcore cup for them (I assume that was the trade-off since IWA-DS is usually handled by SMV). Anyway, the owner clearly needs help and seems like he won't be satisfied until he sees a match end in a beheading. Deathmatch wrestling can be pretty damn fun to watch and it can be just as emotionally gripping as any regular match. But there's a good portion of sick, twisted people who only like to watch it to satisfy their perverted needs. That, I cannot agree with. The fools who also inflict harm on themselves for $20 also need psychiatric evaluation. Wouldn't be surprised if the hack and slash guys are have some sick obsession with body modification. 

/rant


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 48
(August 16, 2015)*

Ethan Page vs Anthony Nese **1/2

Johnny Gargano vs Rich Swann **

Trent Baretta vs Caleb Konley ***

Drew Gulak & Tracy Williams vs Mike Bailey & Rey Horus *

Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr. ***3/4

No Holds Barred Match
Timothy Thatcher vs Biff Busick ***1/2

Overall Rating: 7.0


----------



## Certified G

sXeMope said:


> Watching this now. Planned to buy it for a while but never got around to it and wow, the owner of IWA Deep South sounds like a real stand up guy [/sarcasm]. I mean I heard some less-than-flattering things about him, but some of the things he admits casually throughout this is just horrible and disturbing in some cases. I mean the running theme is that they continously lose buildings, yet he mentions multiple times that the building was left trashed and he didn't clean it up. Who the fuck does that?


Yeah the owner comes across as a jerk, I guess it comes with the IWA name. He's one of those mark promoters by the way he acts and sounds on the dvd. It's crazy how he's acting both surprised and proud of how he got kicked from a building by leaving it trashed and then not paying for it afterwards. I thought the documentary itself was really interesting but it's not really good promotion for IWA-DS because of how retarded the owner is. 



FITZ said:


> Yeah getting banned from buildings because the building doesn't like the violence is one thing. Leaving the place trashed and not cleaning up is just a dirtbag business move.
> 
> He's the guy that said he likes to "see the guts hanging out" isn't he?


That's the guy. He said he still hasn't found the line, so he'll keep pushing for the line with every Carnage Cup. Apparently that boxcutter spot wasn't far enough, who knows maybe if we're lucky Carnage Cup 2016 will have a Gun On A Pole match.


----------



## BillThompson

ZEROVampire said:


> English is not my first language either, for that reason i not write so much about my ratings.
> 
> now Ishii here is DarkClaudio


Ah, ok. Sorry for getting the two of you mixed up, but I don't post on here all that often. 



sXeMope said:


> No idea who he is, but I heard he's been training at the Monster Factory. Him vs. Dickinson should be insane.


The Dickinson pairing is freaking awful. Gresham is a great hand, the sort of guy you want in the ring with someone as green as Riddle. Gresham will keep it simple, keep it safe, work to Riddle's strengths, and get the best possible match out of Riddle. Dickinson will do what he wants, work to his strengths, and not help out the new guy resulting in a shite match.


----------



## smitlick

Riddle could just KO Dickinson so that might be interesting...


----------



## Corey

More EVOLVE news while we're on the topic:

September 22nd: We are very happy to announce that former EVOLVE Champion Drew Galloway's suspension will end on November 1st. This means that Galloway will return to EVOLVE in Florida on November 6th & 7th!

September 22nd: It's been a couple of months since Johnny Gargano & Rich Swann vacated the DGUSA Open The United Gate Titles and asked for EVOLVE Tag Team Titles to be instituted. EVOLVE will start putting more emphasis on the tag team division. If it is successful, we will have EVOLVE Tag Team Titles. EVOLVE will focus on "Super Teams" featuring two star single wrestlers former new duos. They will compete against either our regular teams or other Super Teams. The first match like this has been signed for EVOLVE 49 in Queens. It will be *EVOLVE Champion Timothy Thatcher & TJ Perkins vs. Roppongi Vice of Trent Baretta & Rocky Romero.*

September 22nd: EVOLVE has gained a reputation for featuring great grappling and technical wrestling. However, the high-flyers have not been forgotten. The Freestyle Match was known for all action in Dragon Gate USA. The Freestyle will return on October 17th. It will be a *High-Flyers Freestyle pitting Anthony Nese vs. Andrew Everett vs. Matt Cage vs. Peter Kassa at EVOLVE 49.*

September 22nd: Willie Mack has been a longtime favorite on the West Coast. He blew away EVOLVE officials with his performances in the King Of Indies tournament earlier this year in San Jose. Now Mack comes to New York and will make his EVOLVE debut. It will be *Willie Mack vs. Tracy Williams* in Queens!


----------



## sXeMope

Certified G said:


> Yeah the owner comes across as a jerk, I guess it comes with the IWA name. He's one of those mark promoters by the way he acts and sounds on the dvd. It's crazy how he's acting both surprised and proud of how he got kicked from a building by leaving it trashed and then not paying for it afterwards. I thought the documentary itself was really interesting but it's not really good promotion for IWA-DS because of how retarded the owner is.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the guy. He said he still hasn't found the line, so he'll keep pushing for the line with every Carnage Cup. Apparently that boxcutter spot wasn't far enough, who knows maybe if we're lucky Carnage Cup 2016 will have a Gun On A Pole match.


There's still a few power tools they haven't used. Wouldn't be surprised to see a nail gun used for something. I dunno, I feel like if they could find a guy who'll have scissors put through his tongue, they can find someone who'll have their cheek/tongue nailed to a table. In saying that, I hope the promoter doesn't lurk these boards. Don't wanna give him any ideas..


----------



## smitlick

[email protected]

thats IWA-DS's email apparently so feel free to forward these ideas on so I can watch dumb shits do it on a DVD..


----------



## theanticanadian

Not a DVD, but GCW just released a show with Drew Gulak vs Joey Janela streamable for free: https://vimeo.com/ondemand/gcwfoodtruckandrock2015


----------



## sXeMope

http://itshypegotti.tumblr.com/post/129748750711/iwa-deep-south-10-years-of-the-carnage-cup-review

Fun review of 10 Years of Carnage I saw online. Sums up my views, and I guess the views of most. A fun laugh to read though.


----------



## sharkboy22

SMV just released a Jonathan Gresham BOTI DVD. Matches look pretty good. Has that amazing match with Tommy End from last year's 16 Carat Gold Tournament.

And for those of you that are interested, their monthly sale is tomorrow. So far I have the best of C*4 Volume 1 and IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday 2014 in my cart. If any new Beyond gets released by tomorrow, I'll definitely pick it up. If not, I'll probably get another IWA-MS show.


----------



## Platt

Nice been waiting for the sale. Good to see the BOTI series back I know they did one with Ethan Page wonder if anyone else is getting one.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> http://itshypegotti.tumblr.com/post/129748750711/iwa-deep-south-10-years-of-the-carnage-cup-review
> 
> Fun review of 10 Years of Carnage I saw online. Sums up my views, and I guess the views of most. A fun laugh to read though.


This was a really funny review. Part of me wants to see the doc now because it sounds absolutely absurd.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

sharkboy22 said:


> SMV just released a Jonathan Gresham BOTI DVD. Matches look pretty good. Has that amazing match with Tommy End from last year's 16 Carat Gold Tournament.
> 
> And for those of you that are interested, their monthly sale is tomorrow. So far I have the best of C*4 Volume 1 and IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday 2014 in my cart. If any new Beyond gets released by tomorrow, I'll definitely pick it up. If not, I'll probably get another IWA-MS show.


Definitely picking up that Gresham DVD for my collection. Thanks for the heads up about the sale. 

Gonna pick up:

Chikara "Storming the Castle" & "Immaculate Election"
AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2015"
CZW "New Heights 2015"
"The Octopus, The Jonathan Gresham Story"


----------



## sharkboy22

Wrestling is Life said:


> Definitely picking up that Gresham DVD for my collection. Thanks for the heads up about the sale.
> 
> Gonna pick up:
> 
> Chikara "Storming the Castle" & "Immaculate Election"
> AIW "Battle of the Sexes 2015"
> CZW "New Heights 2015"
> "The Octopus, The Jonathan Gresham Story"


I haven't seen it but I've heard nothing but terrible things about New Heights. 

I've decided to use CZW Studios to follow CZW stuff. They're shows are too hit and miss nowadays. Plus, you can get access to WSU shows as well which is pretty neat. Also, shows are uploaded within a few days after being aired live.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

sharkboy22 said:


> I haven't seen it but I've heard nothing but terrible things about New Heights.
> 
> I've decided to use CZW Studios to follow CZW stuff. They're shows are too hit and miss nowadays. Plus, you can get access to WSU shows as well which is pretty neat. Also, shows are uploaded within a few days after being aired live.


Thanks for the heads up. I think I will go the same route. I was only really gonna get it for Fox/Bailey, Gulak/Gage and the 4-Way Tag. I think I will just wait until I have a CZW mood come on and use that site to watch all I want.


----------



## smitlick

Hows CZW studios for old stuff?


----------



## FITZ

Nothing too amazing. All the TODs and Cage of Death shows I think. From 2000 to 2004 they have a really good selection but from 2005-2013 it's really just the TODs and CODs.


----------



## sXeMope

The plan for CZWStudios is to eventually upload everything they've ever done, but it's mostly big shows and random shows. Seems like a good concept. I hope they keep up with the releasing new shows thing because I'm sure it's really undercutting their DVD/MP4 sales. 




sharkboy22 said:


> I haven't seen it but I've heard nothing but terrible things about New Heights.
> 
> I've decided to use CZW Studios to follow CZW stuff. They're shows are too hit and miss nowadays. Plus, you can get access to WSU shows as well which is pretty neat. Also, shows are uploaded within a few days after being aired live.


New Heights wasn't -bad-, but it's not a show to buy if you want something you will want to watch multiple times.

CZWStudios is definitely the way to go though if you don't order iPPVs but wanna follow the product. I've got a 1 month trial from a WrestleCrate box a couple months back and I'm just waiting for DWTS to be released so I can catch up.


----------



## RKing85

saw some photos of the highspots subscription packages that people started getting today.

Pretty decent. Wonder if they just went heavy on the first month though. But if they are like that every month, I might have to subscribe.


----------



## Gxerillaspecial

About the SMV sale, Best of C4 Volume 1 is awesome for those wondering. All the Mike Bailey matches are alone worth it, IMO. Lost gems with Elgin, Generico, Wolves and a crazy Fans Bring The Keyboard match.

Was curious if anyone here had any recommendations for the sale? I have a few I know I want like JC Bailey BOTI, Best of C4 vol 2, & two other C4 mp4's. I'm curious though about what other Best on the Indies are worth getting? I have Hero's but that's it. Kingston's first one & Mantis' peaked my interest at a glance. 

And last but not least, WXW has a "Best of 2015 Tour" DVD or something out that looks interesting. Guessing it's a best of. It's only $11.99 for download and looks like a great way to catch up. May add it to my order as well. Depends.


----------



## dezpool

I'm so happy Jonathan Gresham is getting a BOTI DVD. That dude has a ton of talent and is so underrated in my opinion.


----------



## Platt

Got my SMV order in 

The Octopus, The Jonathan Gresham Story
Strangeways, Here We Come: The UltraMantis Black Adventure
ACW Joshi Queen Of Queens Tournament 2015
The Best of C*4 Volume 2
AIW Battle Of The Sexes 2
AAW Bound By Hate 2015 (BD)
IWA Deep South Soft Core Cup (BD)
Valkyrie Pro Wrestling Ragnarok
Valkyrie Pro Wrestling Valhalla


----------



## dmgsdmgsdmgs

Is the SMV sale still going on or did I miss it?


----------



## Gxerillaspecial

dmgsdmgsdmgs said:


> Is the SMV sale still going on or did I miss it?


it's running until 10am tomorrow morning, I believe.


----------



## Corey

NOVA Pro Wrestling debut show tonight. Sonjay Dutt, Ethan Case, The Bravados, Chase Owens, Tim Donst, and a slew of other indy guys. Come out to Fairfax VA if you're in the area. SmartMark will be filming it!

http://novaprowrestling.tumblr.com/


----------



## sXeMope

Gxerillaspecial said:


> About the SMV sale, Best of C4 Volume 1 is awesome for those wondering. All the Mike Bailey matches are alone worth it, IMO. Lost gems with Elgin, Generico, Wolves and a crazy Fans Bring The Keyboard match.
> 
> Was curious if anyone here had any recommendations for the sale? I have a few I know I want like JC Bailey BOTI, Best of C4 vol 2, & two other C4 mp4's. I'm curious though about what other Best on the Indies are worth getting? I have Hero's but that's it. Kingston's first one & Mantis' peaked my interest at a glance.
> 
> And last but not least, WXW has a "Best of 2015 Tour" DVD or something out that looks interesting. Guessing it's a best of. It's only $11.99 for download and looks like a great way to catch up. May add it to my order as well. Depends.


Do you have the Alpha-1 Ultimate Collection? Worth getting if you haven't ordered already IMO. Fantastic match listing. 

I heard a lot of people were disappointed by Mantis' BOTI shoot because it was heavily kayfabed. I really enjoyed OI4K's and the Zandig series though there is debate about those. Drake Youngers are pretty cool to watch as well. Mox and Masada had good interviews as well.


----------



## sharkboy22

Spent WAY more than I planned to in the SMV sale but I had such a back log of IWA-MS shows I just had to. I hope I get the time to watch them as I've yet to even watch the shows I got in the last sale. 

My order:

Best of C*4 Wrestling Volume 1
IWA-MS Sunday Bloody Sunday 2014
IWA-MS Thunder After Thunder 2014
IWA-MS Derby Madness 2014
IWA-MS Here We Go Again

To make myself feel better about spending the extra cash I like to look at it as I got the C*4 for free thanks to the $20 discount.


----------



## Platt

RKing85 said:


> saw some photos of the highspots subscription packages that people started getting today.
> 
> Pretty decent. Wonder if they just went heavy on the first month though. But if they are like that every month, I might have to subscribe.


They've opened them up worldwide now which got me excited till I looked at the shipping price, it's $40 to the UK for the bigger box. Screw that.


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> They've opened them up worldwide now which got me excited till I looked at the shipping price, it's $40 to the UK for the bigger box. Screw that.


Seems like they quietly removed the "Shipping is included in the price of your box" thing that they had last month. I guess they lost a shit ton of money. It costs $30 to ship to Canada ffs. I'll be sticking to Wrestlecrate, which I get for the same price Highspots would charge me to ship a crate to me.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Death Before Dishonor XIII
(July 24, 2015)*

Exclusive for YouTube: Takaaki Watanabe vs Donovan Dijak *

Will Ferrara vs Silas Young *

Moose vs Cedric Alexander **

RPG Vice vs The Briscoes ***

Dalton Castle vs Adam Cole **1/2

No Diqualification Match
ACH vs Adam Page *1/2

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Addiction (c) vs The Kingdom vs War Machine vs reDRagon *1/2

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Roderick Strong ***1/4

Overall Rating: 4.25


----------



## sharkboy22

*CZW PROVING GROUNDS 2015*​

In my quest to update the DVD review section around here, I've decided to go ahead and do this review. 

1. Drew Gulak vs Nick Gage ★★½

2. Alexander James vs Greg Excellent *★*

3. Pepper Parks vs Caleb Konley vs Joey Janela ★★

4. Sozio vs Eric Corvis* ★*

5. The Beaver Boys vs Buxx Belmar and Bill Carr ★★

6. CZW Wired Title: Mike Bailey vs Joe Gacy ★★★¼

7. Trevor Lee vs Andrew Everett ★★★¾

8. Matt Tremont vs BLK JEEZ ★★¼

9. Panes of Glass: Conor Claxton vs Danny Havoc ★★★

-Really surprising to see Gulak and Gage kick things off. Tbh, this match was a let down. Gage had a lot of scars and unhealed wounds on his back. My guess is from Masters of Pain. Anyway, this match started off as a brawl and they kept it that way till the finish (which was extremely disappointing given the wild nature of the match). I didn't really expect Gage to try to play Gulak's game, after all this match has been five years in the making. But some sort of resemblance to a Gulak match would have been nice. Also, an ultraviolent rematch was booked between them but when I check the card for New Heights it says nothing about ultraviolence. This match served to set up a rematch which imo is completely unnecessary. 

-Why is James still on the roster? Greg Excellent hasn't been interesting since his matches with Mia Yim. Why did this match have to take place?

-Triple threat match was your typical thrown together CZW triple threat. Caleb Konley just isn't a big deal anymore these days in the Combat Zone, Pepper Parks does nothing for me and Joey Janela seems to have a bright future in wrestling. 

-Forget Excellent/James, why the fuck did Sozio/Corvis had to happen? Another match in the Combat Zone that exists to set up a match at a later point in time. This isn't Monday Night RAW. When you put out a product once a month, the least you can do is book proper finishes for shitty undercard matches. 

- Didn't really care for any of the antics of the tag team match. Not sold on Buxx Belmar. Seems to be way too focused on getting his character over (which isn't a bad thing) but I've just never been impressed with his mat and rope works. 

-What Trevor Lee was to 2014, Mike Bailey is definitely that to 2015. The guy is just incapable of having a bad match. This is a rematch from him and Gacy's encounter at the Sixteenth anniversary show (extremely underrated match). This one is just as good but has just a tiny blemish thanks to the finish. Whereas the first encounter had a clean finish, a DQ due to AR Fox's interference in the heat of the moment really just dampens the atmosphere. For the third time, another match is used to propel a feud. This time between Fox and Bailey. I still really wanna see Gacy and Bailey tear the house down completely. 

-Lee vs Everett is one of four reasons why I bought this DVD (the other three being Gulak/Gage, Bailey/Gacy and the main event) so you can imagine by disappoint after hearing this match had only a 15 minute time limit. Luckily, Lee and Everett are years beyond their age in terms of experience and knew how to approach these limitations. This match had me on the edge of my seat throughout and was an awe inspiring feat and testimony to the level of talent that these two men possess. I got a Jericho/Bourne vibe from Fatal 4 Way from it because of its pacing as well as time constraints. Definitely worth checking out.

-Don't care for Jeez as champ tbh. I like Tremont he's a cool dude and pretty neat worker. They did some brawling, set up some spots, Pepper Parks had a run in. Oh God, Pepper Parks is now in the main event programmes in CZW.

-Main event was sick. It's no Havoc/Kasai from BOTB a few years back but this was good. They use the glass sparingly that when someone does go crashing through it means something. The shards of glass reaming on the mat were used subtlety. There wasn't any dragging the opponent on the glass spots. Instead they were simple knock the man down or do a move near the glass so that when he lands he rolls in it. To me, its the broken pieces of glass that did the harm more than just crashing through it. Really nice work from these two and the finish is pretty damn sick to watch due to the amount of glass that's covering the back, arms and legs of Conor Claxton. 

It seems as if CZW just can't recapture the magic of 2013. 2014 saw a decline in terms of overall show quality for the company (although To Infinity is one the best indy shows of last year). Unfortunately, 2015 hasn't been so kind to them either. This show is the typical hit and miss CZW show. Bailey/Gacy, Lee/Everett and Claxton/Havoc really save this show. It's a shame Gulak/Gage was a let down since the show was originally built around this match. Also, booking wise, I think it would have made more sense to have it go before the World Title match and have Lee and Everett open the show. The first half of this show is extremely forgettable and is filled with nothing but filler to set up angles and feuds at a later date. Also, what the hell was up with Milk Chocolate's segment? They come out to randomly singe a One Direction song and for some or no reason DJ Hyde comes out to announce Nick Gage's entry into TOD this year (something he already did last year). Stay classy Deej. Anyway, that about wraps it up. It's an episode of RAW saved by a second half (with the exception of the title match) of some good wrestling.

Overall Grade: * C+*


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> *CZW PROVING GROUNDS 2015*​
> It seems as if CZW just can't recapture the magic of 2013. 2014 saw a decline in terms of overall show quality for the company (although To Infinity is one the best indy shows of last year). Unfortunately, 2015 hasn't been so kind to them either. This show is the typical hit and miss CZW show. Bailey/Gacy, Lee/Everett and Claxton/Havoc really save this show. It's a shame Gulak/Gage was a let down since the show was originally built around this match. Also, booking wise, I think it would have made more sense to have it go before the World Title match and have Lee and Everett open the show. The first half of this show is extremely forgettable and is filled with nothing but filler to set up angles and feuds at a later date. Also, what the hell was up with Milk Chocolate's segment? They come out to randomly singe a One Direction song and for some or no reason DJ Hyde comes out to announce Nick Gage's entry into TOD this year (something he already did last year). Stay classy Deej. Anyway, that about wraps it up. It's an episode of RAW saved by a second half (with the exception of the title match) of some good wrestling.
> 
> Overall Grade: * C+*


To be fair to Deejus on the Nick Gage TOD thing, I don't think Nick was originally supposed go be in the tournament. I'm pretty sure he had an evening booking somewhere, which is probably why he lost in the first round. 

I think Belmar can wrestle when he's given the chance, but in the US he's used as comic relief. He's a lot like Chuck Taylor in some ways. He's had some great matches in Canada, and even at BOTB this year he had good matches IMO.


----------



## Even Flow

BOLA is released Wednesday just incase nobody was aware. The covers have also been released for all 3 nights:


----------



## RKing85

plan was not to buy anything online, wrestling or otherwise, until Black Friday.

Making an exception for BOLA.

And fuck the exchange rate right now. Killing me. $15 USD for a dvd is over $20 right now Canadian.


----------



## Even Flow

I haven't ordered any 2015 PWG DVD's this year. 

I was planning on waiting until the PWG holiday sale, but now with my birthday coming up in a few weeks, i'm tempted to pick up a couple from WWN. Then hopefully pick up BOLA with the rest in the holiday sale.


----------



## sharkboy22

Waiting till BF to pick up BOLA (Still haven't even gotten Threemdous IV). I remember being blown away by the line-up last year. It pales in comparison to this year's. 

And for anyone that's interested, there's a new streaming service called the Women's Wrestling Network. Library includes Queens of Combat, WSU and even Diva Diaries. they even have some vintages videos. Really worth checking out. First month trial is only 99 cents!


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> plan was not to buy anything online, wrestling or otherwise, until Black Friday.
> 
> Making an exception for BOLA.
> 
> And fuck the exchange rate right now. Killing me. $15 USD for a dvd is over $20 right now Canadian.


I know right? The Canadian dollar really needs to get its shit together. I'm looking at building my own PC once I have a steady income and it's gonna cost me like an extra $500 in Canadian money than it would in US currency. I guess the MSRP is a universal thing, unfortunately. A real pain in the ass. I'm probably gonna wait until the Winter sale to pick up BOLA. IIRC they add it in the last few days. 

Small irk about the BOLA covers


Spoiler: BOLA



Anyone else notice how PWG always puts the winner of the tournament on the spines of the cases? I didn't realize that until I was looking at my DVD collection. It's like a spoiler before you even put the first disc in. I guess some have the same complaint with the Mystery Vortex shows, but I'm sure people would bitch if Mystery Vortex was shipped in a plain white case with the logo and date of the show on it.



---
Thought I'd post these on the off-chance that some here follow IWA Mid South loosely.











Really interested to see where this feud goes. I really like some of the young guys and I hope this feud goes the distance. I can't take the "Old School" promo seriously though when Mitch Page is wearing a shirt that says "I Am That Mother Fucker". Like, it's a serious promo. Could you not just put on an IWA shirt for the promo?


----------



## ZEROVampire

*ROH Field of Honor 2015
(August 22, 2015)*

Adam Cole vs Christopher Daniels ***

War Machine vs Killer Elite Squad (Lance Archer & Davey Boy Smith Jr.) **

ROH World Television Title #1 Contendership Gauntlet Match
Adam Page vs Dalton Castle vs Frankie Kazarian vs Silas Young vs Bushwhacker Luke vs Moose vs Donovan Dijak vs Cedric Alexander vs Takaaki Watanabe *

The Kingdom & RPG Vice vs The Young Bucks, ACH & Matt Sydal *1/2

Michael Elgin vs Hirooki Goto **1/2

Time Splitters vs The Briscoes **1/4

Roderick Strong vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/4

reDRagon vs Jay Lethal & Shinsuke Nakamura **1/2

Overall Rating: 4.5


----------



## RKing85

Battle of Los Angeles all 3 nights, plus Best Friends with Romero and Hitting the Highspots with Meltzer and Hero are all ordered! 

Maybe this year I will actually get to binge watch the tournament without real life getting in the way. Doubt it though.


----------



## sharkboy22

Got my RF Video order in the mail today. Does anyone know if RF is authorized to distribute wXw stuff? I purchased the Best of Bryan Danielson comp and I was surprised to see it the the signature white case with the tacky black and white disc label. 

Only reason I'm not that angry (yes, these things mean a lot to me) is because I got it for almost half off. Still, I really think these companies should try to get their distributors to deliver a more uniformed product as I'm pretty sure SMV would have delivered a more aesthetically superior product.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

My BOLA DVDs have arrived  
:dance :dance


----------



## NastyYaffa

*RPW UPRISING 2015*

The Revolutionists vs. TenKoji - ***

ACH vs. Martin Kirby - ***

Shinsuke Nakamura vs. Big Damo - ***1/2*

Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Liger vs. Gedo & Kazuchika Okada - ****

KUSHIDA vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ****1/2*

Tetsuya Naito vs. Mark Haskins - ***3/4*

*RPW British Cruiserweight Championship*
Josh Bodom (c) vs. Jimmy Havoc - **1/4*

*RPW British Heavyweight Championship*
AJ Styles (c) vs. Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay - *****1/4*

A pretty good show. KUSHIDA/O'Reilly was very good and the main event was fantastic.​


----------



## NastyYaffa

*PWG BATTLE OF LOS ANGELES 2015*

*STAGE ONE*

Brian Cage vs. Aero Star - **1/2*
_A meh opener. There were couple of pretty noticeable botches, and those obviously didn't help this match._

Biff Busick vs. Andrew Everett - ***1/2*
_A pretty good back & forth match between the 2. The finish was very cool._

Mark Andrews vs. Will Ospreay - *****
_They got a good amount of time to show off their crazy moves, and it resulted in a good match. Good PWG debut for both guys._

Los Güeros Del Cielo vs. Inner City Machine Guns - ****1/4*
_"THE GRANDMASTER OF FUNK" JACK EVANS~! This was awesome. The comedy stuff in the beginning was really fun, and the actual ring work was just as good as you would expect from these guys. Awesome match._

Trent vs. Trevor Lee - ***1/2*
_Another pretty good back & forth match. It really got going after the apron spot, but still didn't quite hit the "good" ***+ mark for me._

Drago vs. Pentagon Jr. - ****1/4*
_Now this was awesome. Really intense & fast paced. Pentagon is so fucking awesome, and his charisma really shined throughout this whole match._

Fenix vs. Matt Sydal - ****1/2*
_Really not seeing the super MOTYC hype for this, but it definitely was a very good match. They did some crazy ass stuff in here, but I definitely wish that Sydal's leg work would've lead to something more. But regardless of that, this was a very good match._

Mount Rushmore 2.0 vs. Euro Trash - *****1/4*
_Now this was FANTASTIC. Great mix of characters & great wrestlers. Great fucking match, and easily the best match of the night (& the weekend)._

Great show.

*STAGE TWO*

Marty Scurll vs. Rich Swann - ***1/2*
_Not a necessarily good match, but I wouldn't call it bad either. The first few minutes were pretty dull, but the last few minutes on the other hand were awesome. Loved the sequence where Scurll just twists Swann's fingers and Swann goes crazy and starts busting out some vicious forearms. An OK match, I'd say._

Angelico vs. Jack Evans - *****
_Jack Evans was so fucking awesome here. Him just talking trash to EVERYONE was so great. :lol On night 1 he was "The Grandmaster of Funk", and here he was "The Drunken Master", and it RULED. Overall this match was pretty damn fun._

Chris Hero vs. Timothy Thatcher - ****1/2*
_I am not the biggest fan of their Mercury Rising match, but I though this one was very good. The atmosphere was great, Thatcher did some good work on Hero's leg, and Hero tried to knock Thatcher out with everything he got, but Thatcher survived almost everything Hero had to offer. Really good match, and better than their Mercury Rising match if you ask me._

Aero Star & Fenix vs. Drago & Pentagon Jr. - ****3/4*
_Crazy match. Just awesome, fast paced action from start to finish. Great showcase for the lucha guys._

Tommy End vs. Drew Gulak - ***1/2*
_Pretty much exactly what you would expect. A lot of strikes & submissions, and it was pretty good. An OK match._

Mike Bailey vs. Drew Galloway - ****3/4*
_Good little man vs. big man dynamic here, and they told a good story with it. Speedball is a great underdog and Galloway is good at being a big bully who just dominates people like Speedball. Speedball's comebacks were really good. Borderline great match._

Ricochet vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ***3/4*
_The 2014 BOLA winner vs. The 2014 BOLA MVP was something I was really looking forward to, but I honestly was disappointed in this match. I mean it was not bad, not at all, it had some good technical wrestling & cool counters, but ultimately it was missing something to be a truly good ***+ match for me._

*Guerrilla Warfare*
Mount Rushmore 2.0 vs. Andrew Everett, Biff Busick & Trevor Lee - ****1/2*
_Well what can I say? It's Guerrilla Warfare. Fucking crazy match. The post-match segment was also AWESOME._

Great show.



Spoiler: FINAL STAGE



*FINAL STAGE*

Brian Cage vs. Jack Evans - ****

Biff Busick vs. Chris Hero - ***1/2*

Trevor Lee vs. Marty Scurll - ***1/2*

Pentagon Jr. vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ****1/4*

Mike Bailey vs. Tommy End - ***1/2*

Will Ospreay vs. Matt Sydal - ***1/2*

Mount Rushmore 2.0 vs. Inner City Machine Guns, Angelico & Fenix - *****

Jack Evans vs. Chris Hero - **1/2*

Mike Bailey vs. Will Ospreay - ****

Marty Scurll vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ***1/2*

Andrew Everett, Drago, Mark Andrews, Timothy Thatcher & Tommaso Ciampa vs. Aero Star, Chuck Taylor, Drew Galloway, Drew Gulak & Trent - *****

Chris Hero vs. Mike Bailey vs. Zack Sabre, Jr. - ***

Honestly not a good show. Easily the worst PWG show of 2015.


----------



## sharkboy22

Didn't even know Galloway was in the line up for BOLA this year. Interested in seeing the clash of styles between him and Bailey. 

Has anyone seen Down With The Sickness? I see SMV released it on DVD. I was thinking about using CZW studios for all my CZW stuff but $10 a month will eventually start to add up. I'm thinking about waiting till COD and then subscribe for a month and binge watch but the card for DWTS has me intrigued. Mia Yim and Greg Excellent revisiting their feud, Masada teaming with Biff and Bailey and Fox in a ladder match all seem good. I might just go ahead and buy it in this month's sale providing the matches delivered and the overall show was good.


----------



## sharkboy22

HOLY FUCKING SHIT!

Sami Zayn will be appearing at EVOLVE 49 and 50 in a non-wresting role. Could this mean a possible EVOLVE/WWE partnership? Would perhaps best explain the appearances by Gargano in NXT.

I really can't wait for the day HHH takes over WWE. The boundaries need to be removed and wrestling needs to be promoted not just the WWE. I'm really hoping more comes out of this appearance and this isn't just a one off deal for using Gargano.


----------



## Concrete

Gargano isn't the part that points towards the NXT relationship, it is Matt Riddle more than anything. The WWN/WWE relationship has been pretty known for months now. We are just now showing what that means.


----------



## sXeMope

I'd be surprised to see HHH's liking to the indies ending well. I feel like it'll be Vince and the Territories all over again.


----------



## Stardust Genius

Not DVD but VOD: wXw released the first two nights of the World Tag Team Tournament (Night 3 should follow in the next couple days).

[URL="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrUVS4J3vIg]Trailer[/URL]


*Day 1*

Opening round Match 1: Big Daddy Walter & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Reich und Schön (Marius van Beethoven & Kevin Roadster)
Opening round Match 2: Bullet Club (Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows) vs. Les Artistes (Lucas Di Leo & Peter Fisher)
Opening round Match 3: Champions of Champions (John Klinger & Absolute Andy) vs. "Massive" Jurn Simmons & Tyler Bate
Opening round Match 4: Hot and Spicy (Da Mack & Axel Dieter Jr.) vs. Young Lions (Hakan Aslan & Tarkan Aslan)

Quarter-final 1: Winners of Match 1 vs. Winners of Match 2
Quarter-final 2: Winners of Match 3 vs. Winners of Match 4

DTU Campetonato Alto Impact: Kim Ray (c) vs. Evil Uno
Four Way Dance: Bobby Fish vs. Tommaso Ciampa vs. Jonathan Gresham vs. Stu Grayson


*Day 2*

Opening round Match 5: Calamari Catch Kings (Jonathan Gresham & Chris Brooks) vs. Die Schilds (Bobby Gunns & Vincent The Beast)
Opening round Match 6: Cerberus (Robert Dreissker & Julian Nero) vs. PROST (Mike Schwarz & Toby Blunt)
Opening round Match 7: ACH & Tommaso Ciampa vs. reDRagon (Bobby Fish & Kyle O'Reilly)
Opening round Match 8: Super Smash Brothers (Player Dos & Player Uno) vs. Sumerian Death Squad (Tommy End & Michael Dante)

Quarter-final 3: Winners of Match 5 vs. Winners of Match 6
Quarter-final 4: Winners of Match 7 vs. Winners of Match 8

Ilja Dragunov vs. Zack Sabre Jr.
wXw Shotgun Championship: Kim Ray (c) vs. Sasa Keel
"Bad Bones" John Klinger vs. Da Mack vs. The Rotation vs. Tyler Bate


*Day 3*

Semi-final: Winners of Quarter-final 1 vs. Winners of Quarter-final 3
Semi-final: Winners of Quarter-final 2 vs. Winners of Quarter-final 3
wXw World Tag Team Tournament Final

International Dream Match: AJ Styles vs. ???
wXw Unified World Wrestling Championship: Karsten Beck (c) vs. ???

+
Six Man Tag Team Match
Singles Match
Eight Man Tag Team Match


I have attended all three shows live. For me, the first one was only decent but the other two shows (especially night 3) were really good.

Every night can be purchased at Vimeo (https://vimeo.com/westsidextremewrestling/videos) with english commentary for 8,99 € (about 10 $ or 6,50 GBP).


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Platt

Zayn promo from Evolve


----------



## Cleavage

he even got his entrance theme :mark:


----------



## FITZ

I had a good time at the show (as I normally do at Gabe shows) and it was cool to see Zayn and everything but I was kind of hoping he might have done a little bit more than what he did. But hey, he helped sell a bunch of tickets and I think most people there really had a good time so it's definitely a good thing that he was there.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Last night's show on Long Island was pretty good, too. Zayn definitely helped sell tickets as that place was more crowded than I've ever seen it, also a totally different crowd save for a few regulars, a few kids and more mainstream fans. Some great wrestling too.

The title match was intense, and RPG Vice vs PAB was actually awesome

TJ Perkins vs Hot Sauce was a phenomenal technical match, Matt Riddle is immensely hateable, and Peter Kassa stole the show. 

Really fun time as usual when it comes to EVOLVE. And now with WWE/NXT's possible involvement, I can't wait for the next one!


----------



## sXeMope

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/656273056562679808
This is gonna be good..


----------



## FITZ

Well I'm for sure getting that


----------



## RKing85

That is going to be amazing. The first one was outstanding. I didn't enjoy the second as much. Maybe just cause I hate Cliff Compton. 

That Guerilla Warfare from night two of BOLA. Wow!


----------



## smitlick

I've still not seen Road Diaries II.. suppose I should at some point though..


----------



## sharkboy22

RF Video has a shoot interview with Vickie Guerrero. Really interested in hearing what she has to say. I don't expect any sort of slandering or thrash talk but it should be pretty cool to hear he thoughts on her time in the business, especially in her last few years in WWE.

And I'm really hoping SMV gets those recent Beyond shows out on DVD by next week for the sale. If I'm not mistaken, they're behind three shows now. I emailed them last week and they said they are waiting on it from Beyond and should have it in time for the sale. It's weird cause I always thought SMV filmed for them but it seems as if they're just a distributor.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> RF Video has a shoot interview with Vickie Guerrero. Really interested in hearing what she has to say. I don't expect any sort of slandering or thrash talk but it should be pretty cool to hear he thoughts on her time in the business, especially in her last few years in WWE.
> 
> And I'm really hoping SMV gets those recent Beyond shows out on DVD by next week for the sale. If I'm not mistaken, they're behind three shows now. I emailed them last week and they said they are waiting on it from Beyond and should have it in time for the sale. It's weird cause I always thought SMV filmed for them but it seems as if they're just a distributor.


I'm pretty sure all of Beyonds filming/editing is done by Tonya, the one you see with the floor cam. If you're into the digital streaming gimmick, Beyond recently started Beyondemand. Typical $9.99 per month but they're using YouTube's paid subscription service. I think they're going to upload shows as they're released.


----------



## Brye

sharkboy22 said:


> RF Video has a shoot interview with Vickie Guerrero. Really interested in hearing what she has to say. I don't expect any sort of slandering or thrash talk but it should be pretty cool to hear he thoughts on her time in the business, especially in her last few years in WWE.
> 
> And I'm really hoping SMV gets those recent Beyond shows out on DVD by next week for the sale. If I'm not mistaken, they're behind three shows now. I emailed them last week and they said they are waiting on it from Beyond and should have it in time for the sale. It's weird cause I always thought SMV filmed for them but it seems as if they're just a distributor.


I can't see Vickie trashing anyone either, I'm pretty sure she's one of the classiest people they've had. I'm actually pretty interested in that too though. She had a fantastic career as a heat magnet after the first couple years.


----------



## amhlilhaus

FITZ said:


> I had a good time at the show (as I normally do at Gabe shows) and it was cool to see Zayn and everything but I was kind of hoping he might have done a little bit more than what he did. But hey, he helped sell a bunch of tickets and I think most people there really had a good time so it's definitely a good thing that he was there.


How good was matt riddle? I have a bias against mma guys in pro wrestling and since hes the only one they sent to wrestle i assumed he sucks ass, but dont want to jump the gun.


----------



## RKing85

heard he was fine for his experience level. Obviously no where close to the top guys on the card. But he wasn't awful by any means. That's what I've heard.


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> I'm pretty sure all of Beyonds filming/editing is done by Tonya, the one you see with the floor cam. If you're into the digital streaming gimmick, Beyond recently started Beyondemand. Typical $9.99 per month but they're using YouTube's paid subscription service. I think they're going to upload shows as they're released.


Thanks for sharing that but I'm not too big on these on demand subscription services. While they cannot be beaten on price and quality (in terms of the amount of content available), the more you subscribe to the more you have to commit to every month. It adds up fast. 

Then there's the issue of unreliable service. I recently had to unsubscribe from AAW's on demand service. The video quality is 240p (I can stream in HD on the WWE Network, so I hardly doubt it's my connection) and for this whole month the video player was riddled with glitches. 

I rather just buy on a need by need basis.

EDIT: EXTREMELY LATE on this one but I just saw that Biff Busick signed a developmental contract :mark:

EDIT 2: And Swann too :mark:


----------



## Corey

Another freebie from EVOLVE. Clips of this were apparently shown on NXT last night.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Thanks for sharing that but I'm not too big on these on demand subscription services. While they cannot be beaten on price and quality (in terms of the amount of content available), the more you subscribe to the more you have to commit to every month. It adds up fast.
> 
> Then there's the issue of unreliable service. I recently had to unsubscribe from AAW's on demand service. The video quality is 240p (I can stream in HD on the WWE Network, so I hardly doubt it's my connection) and for this whole month the video player was riddled with glitches.
> 
> I rather just buy on a need by need basis.
> 
> EDIT: EXTREMELY LATE on this one but I just saw that Biff Busick signed a developmental contract :mark:
> 
> EDIT 2: And Swann too :mark:


Yeah, I get what you mean. For some reason Pivotshare sites don't stream smoothly on my computer. I'd probably cancel all of them but a guy taught me a way to rip from Pivotshare so I just rip what I want to watch. Some would call that piracy but I'd argue that purely because I'm not sharing the files and still have a subscription. I can vouch for the quality and streaming of the stuff on Beyondemand though. I think they offer two week free trials so it may be worth checking out if you're behind a few shows.


----------



## FITZ

amhlilhaus said:


> How good was matt riddle? I have a bias against mma guys in pro wrestling and since hes the only one they sent to wrestle i assumed he sucks ass, but dont want to jump the gun.


I liked his match a lot. He seemed like a natural heel or an asshole because he really carried this feeling of superiority about him. Really punchable. I was impressed that was able to really come across as a heel early on without saying a word. When he started talking he got more heat. For someone with not a lot of matches I was impressed. They did some grappling early where he was at home and as the match progressed he held his own in there. I would have never guessed he had only had 20 matches before.


----------



## Platt

All these streaming sites are great if you have time to use them I'm away for work a lot without the ability to stream and often on short notice so half the time I'd end up signing up for a month then not getting to use them.


----------



## FITZ

I just get those streaming sites for like a month, watch the show that I want to watch, and maybe get to watch another show. So it's 2 for 1 really which is a plus but I don't have the time to watch as much as I would like to.


----------



## Brock

*DYNAMITE KID - A MATTER OF PRIDE *
*THE YOUNG BUCKS TOO SWEET JOURNEY*

Anyone watched either of those? Thinking about getting one of them soon.


----------



## Platt

I enjoyed the Bucks. dynamite is a waste of time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sXeMope

Dynamite Kid's documentary felt like something that was supposed to be a shoot interview, but was changed into a "documentary" once they filmed the interview and got little more than yes or no answers. The autograph combo (Assuming they still offer that) is a pretty cool thing to have if you're into that.

----






Somebody give this man a contract...


----------



## Brock

(Y) I was leaning towards the Bucks one, so think ill go with that.


----------



## Concrete

Not sure if it has been posted yet but 2CW out of Central NY is closing down at the end of the year with their last 3 shows being 11/29, 12/17, and 12/20. They plan to go out with a bang with some real hot talent being brought in on these last cards.

*FOR THE 2CW HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP: 
"Hybrid" Sean Carr, 2CW Champion VS. "Chainsaw" Joe Gacy, Challenger*
Actually really looking forward to this one. Gacy is kinda getting the short end of the 2CW stick in a way where I think he could have been a real fixture for the company in 2016 like a Sami Callihan was. Gacy is a regular for Xcite Wrestling which operates in Binghamton,NY and is likely to have to fill some of the gap left by 2CW. Happy to see though he's at the very least going to get this opportunity to have a hoot of match with Sean Carr who is fun talent. I would describe Carr as a kid that grew up watching Attitude Era flyers like RVD, Lynn, Hardy Boyz, ect. and had decided to just do that. 

*SPECIAL ATTRACTION: 
John Morrison (Johnny Mundo) VS. Johnny Gargano*
Quite frankly I am not high on Gargano right now. I am a fan of Mundo though and he had one of the better matches of the year against Ricochet who is someone I am also not predisposed to enjoying. That at least makes me optimistic about this one and hopefully it delivers past my expectations.

*TAG TEAM ATTRACTION: 
To Infinity and Beyond (Cheech & Colin Delaney) VS. Oi4k (Dave & Jake Crist)*
This should just be a nutty spotfest and I'm all for it.

*STIPULATION: TBD - ONE LAST T IME 
Watertown's Own Jay Freddie VS. "Juggernaut" Jason Axe*
One of the most intense feuds 2CW has run. Scratch that, THE most intense feud they've ever run. In Freddie's hometown on one of the last 2CW shows ever I expect them to bust out all the tricks to make it a memorable last go. Interested to see the gimmick they decide to go with. 

*SINGLES MATCH: 
Pepper Parks VS. Gregory Iron*
Not exactly a match I'm thrilled about. 

*SINGLES MATCH: 
"Slyck" Wagner Brown VS. TBD*
*TAG TEAM ATTRACTION: 
Brute VanSlyke & Kevin "The Man" Graham VS. TBD*
*Michael Christopher Open Challenge ! *

EDIT:
This was also just announced if you like nutty things


----------



## dezpool

Nice to see Omega in the states.


----------



## Platt

They're back


----------



## Even Flow

About time. 

I was thinking for a sec they'd stopped the show.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Stage 1
(August 29, 2015)*

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round
Brian Cage vs Aerostar *1/2

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round
Biff Busick vs Andrew Everett **1/2

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round
Mark Andrews vs Will Ospreay ***1/4

Los Güeros del Cielo (Angélico & Jack Evans) vs Inner City Machine Guns **3/4

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round
Trent? vs Trevor Lee **1/2

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round
Drago vs Pentagón Jr. **1/2

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round
Fénix vs Matt Sydal **1/2

Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Roderick Strong) vs Eurotrash (Tommy End, Marty Scurll & Zack Sabre Jr.) ***1/2

Overall Rating: 6.0


*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Stage 2
(August 30, 2015)*

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round
Marty Scurll vs Rich Swann **1/4

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round
Angélico vs Jack Evans *

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round
Chris Hero vs Timothy Thatcher ***1/2

Aerostar & Fénix vs Drago & Pentagón Jr. ***1/4

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round
Tommy End vs Drew Gulak **3/4

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round
Mike Bailey vs Drew Galloway ***1/4

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 First Round
Ricochet vs Zack Sabre Jr. ***1/4

Guerrilla Warfare Match
Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson & Super Dragon) vs Biff Busick, Andrew Everett & Trevor Lee ***1/2

Overall Rating: 7.0


*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Final Stage
(August 31, 2015)*



Spoiler: Final Stage



Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round
Brian Cage vs Jack Evans *

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round
Biff Busick vs Chris Hero **1/2

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round
Trevor Lee vs Marty Scurll ***

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round
Pentagón Jr. vs Zack Sabre Jr. ***

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round
Mike Bailey vs Tommy End ***1/4

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Second Round
Will Ospreay vs Matt Sydal ***

Mount Rushmore 2.0 (Matt Jackson, Nick Jackson, Roderick Strong & Super Dragon) vs Ricochet, Rich Swann, Fènix & Angélico ***3/4

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Semi-Final Round
Jack Evans vs Chris Hero **

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Semi-Final Round
Mike Bailey vs Will Ospreay *3/4

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Semi-Final Round
Zack Sabre Jr. vs Marty Scurll **1/4

Tommaso Ciampa, Timothy Thatcher, Drago, Mark Andrews & Andrew Everett vs Chuck Taylor, Trent?, Drew Gulak, Aerostar & Drew Galloway **1/4

Battle of Los Angeles 2015 Final Round - 3 Way Elimination Match
Mike Bailey vs Chris Hero vs Zack Sabre Jr. *1/4

Overall Rating: 6.5


----------



## Platt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/659170669658271744


----------



## sXeMope

Young Bucks signed an exclusive deal with ROH. Apparently they can still wrestle for PWG though.


----------



## sharkboy22

Was not planning to buy anything in this month's SMV sale since I have only watched one DVD (of 5) from last month's but I just saw that they released the latest Beyond shows as well as AAW. But maybe I should wait till next month for Black Friday. Also, I wanted to get the AAW show on Blu Ray and for some reason they only released it on DVD. Not sure if there will be a Blu Ray released later.

EDIT: E-mailed SMV about it, they said they didn't realized and they fixed. I like to think I saved the day.


----------



## mobyomen

Does anyone remember hearing rumors of PWG putting out a 2 disc Best of The Young Bucks dvd? It sounds like a perfect idea to capitalize on their popularity right now. I assume it would be a lot like the Best of El Generico dvd they released. Any updates or news on this? 
:austin3


----------



## Platt

Put in a small SMV order, was hoping they'd have a few more things out in time but there's always next month.

Alpha-1 Beauty & A Beast: The Best Of Seleziya Sparx
AIW Faith No More
Wrestling Geekfest Saturday Night Spectacular
Beyond Wrestling Battle Of New England Returns
Beyond Wrestling Greatest Rivals Round Robin
AAW Defining Moment (BD)


----------



## Corey

mobyomen said:


> Does anyone remember hearing rumors of PWG putting out a 2 disc Best of The Young Bucks dvd? It sounds like a perfect idea to capitalize on their popularity right now. I assume it would be a lot like the Best of El Generico dvd they released. Any updates or news on this?
> :austin3


I don't think PWG had anything to do with it, but Highspots came out with a Young Bucks documentary last month. I think they were selling them at BOLA too. http://www.highspots.com/p/yb-doc.html


----------



## sharkboy22

I've been hearing talks about that PWG Bucks' DVD since last year but nothing has ever been confirmed. Can't see myself buying it as I'm sure I would have seen a lot of the matches on it (as is the case with the Generico DVD). Still it will be a great (and inexpensive) way to become familiarized with the Bucks' work in PWG. 

__________

Decided to skip out on SMV sale this month. Only three new releases I want. I'm also contemplating Battle of the Sexes 2 and Faith No More. Will pick it up for Black Friday. 

I'm hardly doubt Highspots is going to do anything before Black Friday (although last year they did do a $5 PWG sale) so I think I'll finally get around to getting Threemendous IV this weekend. Waiting till BF for BOLA as well as some other pick ups: SHIMMER 71 looks interesting as well as the latest NEW show which features a Texas Deathmatch between Matt Taven and DIJAK. And I see that they still have autographed copies of the YB doc :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

I definitely feel like a Young Bucks compilation has been talked about for ages but it's seemingly never happened. I know Highspots was talking about one last year, which I could have sworn they said was gonna be released in the first quarter of 2015.

----


Trying to unload these DVDs. Figured I'd post here. Maybe someone's interested in it.
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/INDY-WRESTLI...775664?hash=item1a085285f0:g:BCoAAOSwAYtWHpBK


----------



## DGenerationMC

If The Bucks ever do have to leave PWG for whatever reason, I'm sure a DVD will come about. Those fuckers are probably just making us wait for kicks. Grade A trolls LOL


----------



## sXeMope

I could be wrong but I feel like PWG/Super Dragon said at one point that they don't like doing compilations. I think it may have been in the Q&A he did on the PWG forum years back. Could be me speaking out my ass but it's plausable. PWG seems to be very against the grain in some aspects of independent wrestling.


----------



## Even Flow

sXeMope said:


> I could be wrong but I feel like PWG/Super Dragon said at one point that they don't like doing compilations. I think it may have been in the Q&A he did on the PWG forum years back. Could be me speaking out my ass but it's plausable. PWG seems to be very against the grain in some aspects of independent wrestling.


Yeah, i'm sure I read something similar too.


----------



## Last Chancery

I read maybe two or three weeks ago, on one of the Bucks' Twitters, that they saw the finalized match listing for their PWG DVD and said it was the best they'd ever seen. Something like that. I might be wrong, though.


----------



## Brock

Last Chancery said:


> I read maybe two or three weeks ago, on one of the Bucks' Twitters, that they saw the finalized match listing for their PWG DVD and said it was the best they'd ever seen. Something like that. I might be wrong, though.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/636755158160961536
Yup.


----------



## RKing85

I did my SMV Black Friday order this month.

Just this year's King of Trios and the 2009 King of Trios.

That's one less order come Black Friday. So will be down to 5 or 6 Black Friday orders. haha.


----------



## NastyYaffa

This is pretty awesome.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

PWG have just announced that the annual PWG 5 for $40 DVD Winter Sale has begun, definitely recommend people pick up this years Don't Sweat the Techniques and Mystery Vortex 3

http://www.prowrestlingguerrilla.com/merch/winter/


----------



## sharkboy22

Still need to get BOLA but I'm not sure if to wait till Highspots BF sale or get in the PWG's when they eventually add it.


----------



## RKing85

Ordered 10 dvd's from the Winter Sale.

Fucking exchange rate though.

Everything that I don't already have from 2012 through to now.


----------



## Even Flow

Makes sense them not wanting to include BOLA in the sale.

I'll just easily order the 5 2015 DVD's listed, and get BOLA most likely from Gabe, or RF when he finally gets them.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7

NastyYaffa said:


> This is pretty awesome.


I love Thatcher so much. I wonder when he's going to drop that accent gimmick, though.


----------



## BillThompson

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I love Thatcher so much. I wonder when he's going to drop that accent gimmick, though.


Never, he's been all in on that gimmick for years and unless he makes it to a promotion big enough that his entire persona is changed it's not going anywhere. He talks like that when the cameras aren't on too.


----------



## smitlick

Just finished AAWs The Art of War DVD... Wow the productions improved so much. That and definitely seek out the TLC Match between Zero Gravity & The Hooligans.. Easily the best I've ever seen from the Hooligans.


----------



## Platt

Production in AAW shot up around the start of the year when they started doing HD for the Blu Ray releases.

SMV are offering DVD grab bags, 4 DVDs for $20. Will probably grab a few got some decent stuff a few years ago when they did them.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Beyond Wrestling is hosting their third ever #RAWlternative tonight. This time it is showcasing the British Wrestling scene, including the likes of Zack Sabre Jr., Jimmy Havoc, Mark Andrews and Will Ospreay, plus US names like Roderick Strong, The Wolves and Rich Swann. The live stream starts at 8pm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkD5sjgGX9o


----------



## TJQ




----------



## Platt

They've been getting some really good combinations for these shows. Just wish someone else was hosting.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sharkboy22

Is anyone here subscribed to any of the Pivot Share streaming services? I can't get any of the playback options to load. I can't pause and I can't enter full screen. I don't know what the problem is or how to rectify it. I cancelled my AAW subscription a few weeks ago (really terrible quality) and right now I'm on my last week of SMASH's trial and I really can't see myself paying for it. The video quality is ten times better but I'm still have this stupid issue.


----------



## RKing85

why don't you like Naylor Pratt? Other than his Manny Hernandez obsession, I have no problems with him.

anybody have smartmark's e-mail address? My e-mails keep getting bounced back. Ordered from them about 2 weeks back. Got charged $33.20 for shipping (about $44 Canadian). Package came today and I work for Canada Post so when I was at the post office today, I took the package and asked how much it would be to ship back to them. $19 Canadian, so about $14.25 American. 

I understand a buck or two for the packaging, and I'm okay with a few bucks added on for the time of getting the order ready and mailing it out, but almost $20 more for that?????


----------



## Platt

I don't know there's just something about him that irritates me.

I can't comment on Canada's post but I do know in the UK for me to post stuff to the US costs more than for them to send the same stuff to me. Maybe it's a similar thing and Canada is just really cheap to ship elsewhere.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cleavage

So has anyone heard of a company called Ring Warriors, its on sky in the uk channel 419 is the most indy of indy wresting ever :lmao all these guys and promos all sound and look like CAW on efeds :lmao

Trina Michaels and Tomko are on the show :lmao


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Is anyone here subscribed to any of the Pivot Share streaming services? I can't get any of the playback options to load. I can't pause and I can't enter full screen. I don't know what the problem is or how to rectify it. I cancelled my AAW subscription a few weeks ago (really terrible quality) and right now I'm on my last week of SMASH's trial and I really can't see myself paying for it. The video quality is ten times better but I'm still have this stupid issue.


Maybe try clearing your internet cache? If that doesn't work I'd recommend contacting Pivotshare about the issue. It's kind of a pain for me as well. The videos really chug along as if my computer is struggling to stream them, but I can stream 1080p YouTube videos fine and have no issue with 1080p files.




RKing85 said:


> why don't you like Naylor Pratt? Other than his Manny Hernandez obsession, I have no problems with him.
> 
> anybody have smartmark's e-mail address? My e-mails keep getting bounced back. Ordered from them about 2 weeks back. Got charged $33.20 for shipping (about $44 Canadian). Package came today and I work for Canada Post so when I was at the post office today, I took the package and asked how much it would be to ship back to them. $19 Canadian, so about $14.25 American.
> 
> I understand a buck or two for the packaging, and I'm okay with a few bucks added on for the time of getting the order ready and mailing it out, but almost $20 more for that?????


[email protected] is the one I've used whenever I had a problem. Kind of surprised that that happened though. SMV have always seemed like straight, normal guys. Their shipping has always seemed right to me (Although I'm on an Island on the East Coast of Canada so I expect a few extra bucks on for the extra travel required). Platt may be right about what he's saying though. I've always noticed when shipping things within Canada that the beginning cost to ship something is expensive, but the cost doesn't raise as quickly whereas when ordering from the US, the items ordered relating to shipping cost seems to be more linear.


--------


AIW is running Grado vs. Tracy Smothers on their December show. Oh. My. God. This will be FANTASTIC.


----------



## RKing85

9 days off work!

Got King of Trios 2015 to watch as well as my PWG 5/40 dvd's have already arrived. So plenty to watch.


----------



## sharkboy22

Has anyone been following IWA-MS at all this year? The cards for the middle half of this year do absolutely nothing for me but judging from their most recent shows, business seems as if it it's picking back up like it did last year when Ian was bringing in some really big names. I'm really hoping SMV releases their September and October shows in time for their BF sale. The cards are really solid and I definitely need to get my hands on the 19th anniversary show.

Also, this year marks the return of TPI :mark:

From what I've gathered, tickets went on sale a month ago but no names have been announced as yet. Keeping my fingers crossed that it actually comes off this year.


----------



## Morrison17

Snowflake is the best character in wrestling next to EC3.


----------



## Corey

I figured many of you would be interested in this:






#RAWlternative 11/9/15 Lineup:

1. ATTACK Pro Wrestling – Mark Andrews vs. Pete Dunne
2. TIDAL Wrestling – El Ligero vs. Rich Swann
3. Southside Wrestling – Will Ospreay vs. Roderick Strong
4. Westside Xtreme Wrestling – Big Daddy Walter, Hot & Spicy (Axel Dieter Jr. & Da Mack) vs. Cerberus (Robert Dreissker, Julian Nero, Ilja Dragunov) with Adam Pölak
5. Empress Pro Wrestling – Kay Lee Ray vs. Addy Starr vs. Chardonnay
6. Preston City Wrestling – Dave Mastiff vs. Adam Cole
7. IPW: UK – Jimmy Havoc vs. Sammy Smooth
8. Fight Club: PRO – The Hunter Brothers (Lee & Jim Hunter) vs. The Wolves (Davey Richards & Eddie Edwards)
9. PROGRESS Wrestling – Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Tommaso Ciampa


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Has anyone been following IWA-MS at all this year? The cards for the middle half of this year do absolutely nothing for me but judging from their most recent shows, business seems as if it it's picking back up like it did last year when Ian was bringing in some really big names. I'm really hoping SMV releases their September and October shows in time for their BF sale. The cards are really solid and I definitely need to get my hands on the 19th anniversary show.
> 
> Also, this year marks the return of TPI :mark:
> 
> From what I've gathered, tickets went on sale a month ago but no names have been announced as yet. Keeping my fingers crossed that it actually comes off this year.


They're hit and miss. I wouldn't call any of the shows "bad" by any means, but they're mostly not something you'd watch again. Prince Of The Deathmatch waa good, King Of The Deathmatch was pretty good as well but some of it was a little hack and slash. Even QOTDM was pretty decent for what it was. There were some good shows in March/April too. I remember really liking the show where Reed Bentley got his head split open. That match was going well until that happened.

They've announced 10 TPI participants. It's a fairly decent lineup but it's not the typical "Super Indy" tournament.


----------



## sharkboy22

sXeMope said:


> They're hit and miss. I wouldn't call any of the shows "bad" by any means, but they're mostly not something you'd watch again. Prince Of The Deathmatch waa good, King Of The Deathmatch was pretty good as well but some of it was a little hack and slash. Even QOTDM was pretty decent for what it was. There were some good shows in March/April too. I remember really liking the show where Reed Bentley got his head split open. That match was going well until that happened.
> 
> They've announced 10 TPI participants. It's a fairly decent lineup but it's not the typical "Super Indy" tournament.


Fairly decent? There's Hero (Who I was really hoping for) and there's Thatcher (Huge surprise). Gresham and Masada are nice treats. IWA-MS regulars like Kong and Mercer aren't too bad and nice to see Heidi Lovelace return. It's a pretty good line up imo. It's not the line-up of a BOLA but it shall suffice. 

Really hoping Ian could bring in Davey Richards or Kyle O'Reilly to fill the remaining spots. Would really mark for an Andrew Everett or Trevor Lee (or both) appearance. Would be nice to see Chuck Taylor return to his roots as well.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*RPW/NJPW Uprising 2015
(October 2, 2015)*

The Revolutionists (James Castle & Sha Samuels) vs TenCozy (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) **

Martin Kirby vs ACH **1/4

Big Damo vs Shinsuke Nakamura ***

CHAOS (Kazuchika Okada & Gedo) vs Hiroshi Tanahashi & Jushin Thunder Liger **1/2

Kyle O'Reilly vs KUSHIDA ***1/4

Mark Haskins vs Tetsuya Naito **1/2

*RPW British Cruiserweight Championship* - No DQ Match
Josh Bodom vs Jimmy Havoc **1/2

*RPW British Heavyweight Championship*
AJ Styles (c) vs Marty Scurll vs Will Ospreay ***3/4

Overall Rating: 7.0


----------



## NastyYaffa

*SUPER DRAGON - DESTRUCTION*

*Disc 1*

*GSCW 12/14/2002*
Super Dragon vs. Bobby Quance - ****

*GSCW 03/29/2003*
Super Dragon & B-Boy vs. Bobby Quance & Jardi Frantz - **1/2*

*PWG Are You Adequately Prepared to Rock?*
Super Dragon & B-Boy vs. The Briscoes - **1/2*

*PWG An Inch Longer Than Average*
Super Dragon vs. Joey Ryan - ***3/4*

*RPW Four Year Anniversary Extravaganza*
Super Dragon vs. TARO - ****1/2*

*PWG Tango & Cash Invitational*
Super Dragon & Bryan Danielson vs. Joey Ryan & Scott Lost - ****1/2*

*RPW 03/06/2004*
Super Dragon vs. Babi Slymm - ***

*Disc 2*

*PWG The Musical*
Super Dragon & Excalibur vs. Chris Bosh & Quicksilver - ***

*CZW High Stakes II*
Super Dragon vs. B-Boy vs. Bobby Quance vs. Excalibur - ***

*PWG User Your Illusion IV*
Super Dragon vs. Joey Ryan - ****1/2*

*Pro Wrestling WAR 11/12/2004*
Super Dragon vs. Jack Evans - **1/2*

*CZW Cage of Death VI*
Super Dragon & Excalibur vs. Kevin Steen & El Generico - *****

*PWG All Nude Revue*
Super Dragon vs. Samoa Joe - **1/2*

*wXw Back To The Roots 4*
Super Dragon vs. El Generico - ****

*Disc 3*

*PWG Jason Takes PWG*
Super Dragon vs. Excalibur - **1/4*

*CZW Best of the Best V*
Super Dragon vs. Chris Bosh - ***
Super Dragon vs. El Generico - ***

*PWG Zombies Shouldn't Run*
Super Dragon vs. Quicksilver - ***1/4*

*PWG Astonishing X-Mas*
Super Dragon vs. Kevin Steen - ******

*PWG Hollywood Globetrotters*
Super Dragon & Davey Richards vs. Roderick Strong & Jack Evans - *****

*PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2006 Night 2*
Super Dragon vs. Necro Butcher - **1/2*

*THE RETURN*




:mark:

*PWG FEAR*
Super Dragon & Kevin Steen vs. The Young Bucks - ***3/4*

Overall this was a pretty interesting set. It didn't have many "must see" matches, but I definitely had fun watching it, as I hadn't seen most of these matches before. (Y)​


----------



## RKing85

Best Friends with Drew Gulak just put up for preorder over at highspots.

That's for sure getting added to my Black Friday order.


----------



## mk92071

Am I the only one that just isn't digging Chris Hero anymore? I'm going through the EVOLVE shows at the start of this year (36-40) and his matches have been good, yet disappointing. I really love Busick, Thatcher, Gulak, Roddy, Perkins, and End. Hero is supposed to the the king of this style, but his matches have just been ridiculous overkill with strikes and a couple piledrivers. His matches with Busick and Gulak were still good (each ***1/4 in my book), but they don't hold a candle to Ricochet/Thatcher, Strong/Thatcher, Gulak/Thatcher, Busick/End, Thatcher/End, and Gulak/Perkins. With that being said his Hero/End and Hero/Bailey in PWG were both very good bouts. I just feel like he's fallen off this year and I haven't been excited for him this year.

And talking about EVOLVE, from what I've seen their early 2015 was really strong. No MOTYCs, but there is consistently good matches on every card.


----------



## Corey

mk92071 said:


> Am I the only one that just isn't digging Chris Hero anymore? I'm going through the EVOLVE shows at the start of this year (36-40) and his matches have been good, yet disappointing. I really love Busick, Thatcher, Gulak, Roddy, Perkins, and End. Hero is supposed to the the king of this style, *but his matches have just been ridiculous overkill with strikes and a couple piledrivers*. His matches with Busick and Gulak were still good (each ***1/4 in my book), but they don't hold a candle to Ricochet/Thatcher, Strong/Thatcher, Gulak/Thatcher, Busick/End, Thatcher/End, and Gulak/Perkins. With that being said his Hero/End and Hero/Bailey in PWG were both very good bouts. I just feel like he's fallen off this year and I haven't been excited for him this year.
> 
> And talking about EVOLVE, from what I've seen their early 2015 was really strong. No MOTYCs, but there is consistently good matches on every card.


Those are my exact feelings. Not really enamored with Hero these days. His "style" is just throwing 300 elbows and slapping his thigh in the process before someone shockingly kicks out and he has to hit a piledriver or two or three to win.

HOWEVER, I absolutely loved his PWG match with Gulak from this year. He sold the leg really well and it wasn't quite as overkill as some of his other matches. Hated his contest with Tommy End though.


----------



## DGenerationMC

mk92071 said:


> Am I the only one that just isn't digging Chris Hero anymore? I'm going through the EVOLVE shows at the start of this year (36-40) and his matches have been good, yet disappointing. I really love Busick, Thatcher, Gulak, Roddy, Perkins, and End. Hero is supposed to the the king of this style, but his matches have just been ridiculous overkill with strikes and a couple piledrivers. His matches with Busick and Gulak were still good (each ***1/4 in my book), but they don't hold a candle to Ricochet/Thatcher, Strong/Thatcher, Gulak/Thatcher, Busick/End, Thatcher/End, and Gulak/Perkins. With that being said his Hero/End and Hero/Bailey in PWG were both very good bouts. I just feel like he's fallen off this year and I haven't been excited for him this year.
> 
> And talking about EVOLVE, from what I've seen their early 2015 was really strong. No MOTYCs, but there is consistently good matches on every card.





Jack Evans 187 said:


> Those are my exact feelings. Not really enamored with Hero these days. His "style" is just throwing 300 elbows and slapping his thigh in the process before someone shockingly kicks out and he has to hit a piledriver or two or three to win.
> 
> HOWEVER, I absolutely loved his PWG match with Gulak from this year. He sold the leg really well and it wasn't quite as overkill as some of his other matches. Hated his contest with Tommy End though.


I don't really watch EVOLVE so I can only judge Hero on his PWG stuff. With that being said, this year has been the most I've enjoyed Hero as a solo act since 2008/2009. Back then, the only person I enjoyed more on the indies was Bryan Danielson. When he came back last year, nothing he did was gripping and yes, I felt I'd seen the ol' Hero song and dance too many times. 

But it looks like this year he's found his niche being the new "gatekeeper" as he's done a hell of a job with Bailey, Lee, Sabre, End, Thatcher, etc. Thrown in a couple of new things and even has a grizzled "don't fuck with me" veteran attitude to boot. Maybe finding an official role is all he needed and I'm happy he's found it. The Reseda crowd doesn't hurt so I can see how Hero's style would wear out it's welcome elsewhere.


----------



## mk92071

@Jack Evans 187 I haven't rewatched the Hero/Gulak match from PWG, but at the time I don't remember be too thrilled about it. I thought it was better than the EVOLVE match, but it wasn't amazing to me. And the main reason I really liked Hero/End was the live experience bias. That was the one PWG show I got to see live this year, so Don't Sweat The Technique as a whole is naturally a really really strong show in my mind. 
@DGenerationMC I kind of feel it's the other way around. Hero in BOLA this year and his matches with Gulak and Sabre didn't blow me away, but I was genuinely impressed by his match with Sydal at BOLA last year. I think he's more entertaining working as a big man striker against smaller guys, opposed to trying to hang with the new age pseudo shoot guys. 

And with all this being said, I'm really excited to get my hands on Beyond's GRRR. Thatcher/Gulak, Gulak/Biff, Biff/Thatcher, and Edwards/Biff all on the same show.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

More Candice & Joey :mark:


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 45
(July 10, 2015)*

Caleb Konley vs Gary Jay **

Trent Baretta vs Rich Swann **1/4

Anthony Nese vs Andrew Everett *3/4

Chris Hero vs Trevor Lee ***

Roderick Strong vs Zack Sabre Jr. ****

*EVOLVE World & DGUSA Open the Freedom Gate Championships
*Drew Galloway (c) vs Timothy Thatcher ***

Overall Rating: 5.5


*EVOLVE 46
(July 11, 2015)*

*FIP World Heavyweight Championship
*Caleb Konley (c) vs Andrew Everett *1/4

Anthony Nese vs Trevor Lee **

TJ Perkins vs Zack Sabre Jr. ***1/4

Drew Galloway vs Trent Baretta **1/4

*EVOLVE World Championship
*Timothy Thatcher (c) vs Chris Hero ***1/4

Overall Rating: 5.0


----------



## Platt




----------



## RKing85

How's everyone's Black Friday wishlists looking?

This exchange rate is killing me right now. $1 American is about $1.35 Canadian right now. Going to cut down on my purchases for that reason....well that reason as well as my car payments are really doing a number on my bank account. Still, got about 20-25 dvd's on my watch list.


----------



## Platt

ROH doing their sale a week early.



> BLACK FRIDAY COMES A WEEK EARLY TO ROHWRESTLING.COM
> 10:00 a.m. Friday, November 20th through 10 a.m. Monday, November 23rd, 2015
> 
> The holidays are almost upon us, Honor Nation! As Ring of Honor looks back on an incredible 2015, with our biggest show of the year - Final Battle - still to come, we want to say thank you to the best fans on the planet with a site-wide Black Friday sale a full week early!
> 
> The “Honor Weekend” sale will run from 10:00 a.m. Friday, November 20th through 10 a.m. Monday, November 23rd. This will be the BIGGEST AND ONLY site-wide sale of the season!
> 
> Here are the items you can get at great discounts:
> 
> 35% off ALL ROH DVDs
> 25% off ALL Apparel
> 10% off ROH Replica Championship Belts! – This is the only sale we will have on Championship Belts this year!
> 
> If you’re a Ringside Member, you’ll get even deeper discounts with your membership discount:
> 
> 50% off ALL ROH DVDs and 40% off ALL Apparel
> 
> If you’re not a Ringside Member, signing up is quick and easy! Join now to save money during the Honor Nation sale!: http://www.rohwrestling.com/membership
> 
> Remember, this will be the only site-wide sale of the season, so stock up on your most wanted items and gifts for your family and friends!
> 
> Thanks for a great year, Honor Nation! Don’t miss Final Battle 2015 on December 18th!
> 
> This offer runs through 11/20/15 at 10:00am EST thru 11/23/15 @ 10:00am EST. No price adjustments to previous purchases. This sale is only valid on new orders placed at ROHWrestling.com. Previously placed orders will not be discounted.


Got my SMV grab bags in this morning. I ended up ordering 3 which gave me 12 DVDs for $85 shipped, pretty good deal. 

10 Years Of Carnage
WXW Broken Rulz XIII
BJW Death Match King Death
Battlewar 17
IWA MidWest IndyMania
ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days 2013
C*4 Saturday Night Slam Masters 3
2CW Bigger Than Wrestling

Plus 4 i already had

Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
AAW Windy City Classic IX
NYC Roundtable
AIW All In

Very happy with the selection, outside of the 4 I had (which I'll ebay and get some money back) everything has something on I would like to watch but none were shows I would of bought normally so win win.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Platt said:


>


THEY'RE BACK!!! I DON'T KNOW WHO DREW GULAK IS BUT MAN THEY'RE BACK!!!


----------



## Corey

Black Friday comes a week early for this ROH sale.










_The “Honor Weekend” sale will run from 10:00 a.m. Friday, November 20th through 10 a.m. Monday, November 23rd. This will be the BIGGEST AND ONLY site-wide sale of the season!

Here are the items you can get at great discounts:

35% off ALL ROH DVDs
25% off ALL Apparel
10% off ROH Replica Championship Belts! – This is the only sale we will have on Championship Belts this year!

If you’re a Ringside Member, you’ll get even deeper discounts with your membership discount:

50% off ALL ROH DVDs and 40% off ALL Apparel_


----------



## RKing85

going to skip the ROH sale this year. Already got the New Japan/ROH joint shows. Nothing else this year that I NEED to have.


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> ROH doing their sale a week early.
> 
> 
> 
> Got my SMV grab bags in this morning. I ended up ordering 3 which gave me 12 DVDs for $85 shipped, pretty good deal.
> 
> 10 Years Of Carnage
> WXW Broken Rulz XIII
> BJW Death Match King Death
> Battlewar 17
> IWA MidWest IndyMania
> ACW Delusions Of Our Childish Days 2013
> C*4 Saturday Night Slam Masters 3
> 2CW Bigger Than Wrestling
> 
> Plus 4 i already had
> 
> Dreamwave Retaliation 2014
> AAW Windy City Classic IX
> NYC Roundtable
> AIW All In
> 
> Very happy with the selection, outside of the 4 I had (which I'll ebay and get some money back) everything has something on I would like to watch but none were shows I would of bought normally so win win.


10 Years Of Carnage. ...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA. I'd recommend having alcohol nearby if you ever watch it. It really shows the seedy underbelly of deathmatch wrestling. Other than that it's a pretty nice selection. I'm curious as to what that BJW DVD is though. Never bought BJW DVDs from SMV. 


Apparently Joey Janela did something pretty fucked up. Beyond Wrestling has been talking about it for the last couple of days. Although who knows if it's a work because he's been saying stuff on Twitter for the last week or so.


----------



## Platt

sXeMope said:


> 10 Years Of Carnage. ...HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHHA. I'd recommend having alcohol nearby if you ever watch it. It really shows the seedy underbelly of deathmatch wrestling. Other than that it's a pretty nice selection. I'm curious as to what that BJW DVD is though. Never bought BJW DVDs from SMV.
> 
> 
> Apparently Joey Janela did something pretty fucked up. Beyond Wrestling has been talking about it for the last couple of days. Although who knows if it's a work because he's been saying stuff on Twitter for the last week or so.


Yeah I never would of bought it but morbid curiosity will get me to watch it now I have it.

The BJW is a full show by the looks of it, thankfully it has English as well as Japanese for the card. Going off the date it matches up with the same card on cagematch.

1/4/12 King Death

Street Fight
Atsushi Ohashi, Takumi Tsukamoto & Yuichi Taniguchi vs. Brahman Kei, Brahman Shu & Shadow WX

Free Weapons Death Match
Ryuji Yamakawa vs. The Winger

Six Man Tag Team Match
Shinobu, Yoshihito Sasaki & Yuji Okabayashi vs. The Sumerian Death Squad (Michael Dante & Tommy End) & BLK Jeez

Barbed Wire Board & Fluorescent Light Tubes Board Death Match
Abdullah Kobayashi & Masashi Takeda vs. Kankuro Hoshino & Masato Inaba

Singles Match
Shinya Ishikawa vs. Takashi Sasaki

Tag Team Match
Daisuke Sekimoto & Ryuji Ito vs. Kazuki Hashimoto & Masashi Otani

Sanzu River Bridge Death Match
Isami Kodaka & Jaki Numazawa vs. Jun Kasai & Yuko Miyamoto


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Has anybody watched the ROH Reloaded Tour 8/29, 9/11 & 9/12 shows? Putting together my order for when the ROH sale goes active and can't decide if they are worth ordering. I know I am going to be spending a lot of money on Black Friday to get caught up on the EVOLVE blu-ray releases, so I am really wondering if these shows from ROH are worth the extra cash. I know I am going to pick up the Las Vegas & Hopkins Aftershock shows and Field of Honor.


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> Yeah I never would of bought it but morbid curiosity will get me to watch it now I have it.


I'm curious to hear what you think of it. I'm a big fan of documentaries in general and 10 Years of Carnage isn't exactly a -bad- documentary, but it's baffling in some parts. Some of the things the promoter says/admits to doesn't paint him and his promotion in a nice light, which is kind of funny considering he had a lot to do with the documentary being made.

You get a bunch of matches on the DVD version right? I can't remember if the digital version had it. Now watching those will be fun, hahaha.


----------



## Platt

I'll probably watch it later tonight.

I need some recommendations for ROH before I place my order. I think I'll probably pick up everything I don't have from last year because they're so cheap but for this year I have 6 shows in my cart, is there anything else must own that I'm missing

War Of The Worlds Night 1
War Of The Worlds Night 2
Global Wars Night 1
Global Wars Night 2
Aftershock Tour - Philadelphia
Field Of Honor 2015


----------



## Corey

@Wrestling is Life I haven't seen those three but from the reviews I've read they don't seem like anything to go out of your way to see.



Platt said:


> I'll probably watch it later tonight.
> 
> I need some recommendations for ROH before I place my order. I think I'll probably pick up everything I don't have from last year because they're so cheap but for this year I have 6 shows in my cart, is there anything else must own that I'm missing
> 
> War Of The Worlds Night 1
> War Of The Worlds Night 2
> Global Wars Night 1
> Global Wars Night 2
> Aftershock Tour - Philadelphia
> Field Of Honor 2015


I wouldn't call any of these must-owns, but they're all really good shows:

Winter Warriors Tour: Dayton (Roddy vs. Alberto is GREAT and the main event is really good. Also has a really fun impromptu tag match)

Winter Warriors Tour: Atlanta (Really really solid house show card top to bottom with three really good singles matches in Styles/Fish, Roddy/O'Reilly, and Moose/ACH)

Conquest Tour: Hopkins (The top three matches are all good with Lethal/O'Reilly being one of ROH's best matches this year imo. I'd call that match must see to an extent)

Road to BITW: Oklahoma City (A really fun show all around with a great Cole/ACH match and a rock solid World Title match)

To a little lesser extent, I think the 13th Anniversary Show is the best PPV they've put on this year. Styles/ACH, reDRagon/Bucks, and Lethal/Alberto are all very good with Sydal/Alexander being a quality opener too. Main event was a mess though.


----------



## Platt

Black Friday Sale Starts NOW!
Highspots.com is going to make your holiday shopping season even easier this year by kicking off our Black Friday Sale right now!!! Enjoy 25% Off most items storewide! Plus get up to 40% Off our DVDs! The more DVDs you buy, the more you save on DVDs!

These great sale prices will be in effect from now until the end of Cyber Monday.

Save 25% Off most items storewide! This is the perfect time to pick up books you've wanted to read, instock wrestling gear including boots, autograph photos, or just about anything we offer!
*Exclusions: Title Belts; Wrestling Rings & Accessories; Subscriptions;Fan Pack Specials; Clearance Items; Gift Certificates.

Save 10%, 20%, 30% up to 40% on DVDs during our Black Friday Sale!

BLACK FRIDAY DVD SALE PRICES
The more DVDs you buy, the more you SAVE on DVDs!
Spend $20 in DVDs, Get 10% OFF of DVDs!
Spend $30 in DVDs, Get 20% OFF of DVDs!
Spend $50 in DVDs, Get 30% OFF of DVDs!
Spend $100 in DVDs, Get 40% OFF of DVDs!

*Exclusions:
Ring Of Honor, Kayfabe Commentaries & PWG 2015 BOLA DVDs


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sXeMope

Read that Rising Son died. Was not familiar with his work but I recognize the name and he was a guy who helped create the West Coast Indy boom that lead to PWG. Sucks to hear. He must have been relatively young too.


----------



## RKing85

Kayfabe discs never get discounted anywhere do they? Would love to listen to most of them, but I can't justify $20 for them.

Really wish they would do audio only tracks online that you could download for $5-$8 a pop. Would get almost all of them.


----------



## Platt

They used to always be in sales think it was last year they stopped including them. RF did have them some on sale this year but I think that was a mistake because most of them weren't.





sXeMope said:


> I'm curious to hear what you think of it. I'm a big fan of documentaries in general and 10 Years of Carnage isn't exactly a -bad- documentary, but it's baffling in some parts. Some of the things the promoter says/admits to doesn't paint him and his promotion in a nice light, which is kind of funny considering he had a lot to do with the documentary being made.
> 
> You get a bunch of matches on the DVD version right? I can't remember if the digital version had it. Now watching those will be fun, hahaha.



Well that was a interesting nights viewing, certainly disturbing how that promoter acts. I honestly think if someone did die on one of his shows he would see it as a good thing to draw more people in in the future. 

It shows how far over the line they've taken things that the scissors through the tongue spot is shown multiple times but doesn't even warrant a comment on it.


----------



## RKing85

Fuck the exchange rate right now. Fuck it good.

My highspots order ended up just being 3 dvd's. SoCal and UK Hitting the Highspots and the Drew Gulak Best Friends.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 49
(October 17, 2015)*

Anthony Nese vs Andrew Everett vs Matt Cage vs Peter Kassa *1/4

Matt Riddle vs Jonathan Gresham 1/4*

Tracy Williams vs Chris Dickinson **

#1 Contender's Match
Drew Gulak vs Trevor Lee ***

The Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley) vs Milk Chocolate (Brandon Watts & Randy Summers) *

Willie Mack vs Earl Cooter 1/2*

RPG Vice (Rocky Romero & Trent Baretta) vs Timothy Thatcher & TJ Perkins **1/2

"I Quit" Match - If Gargano loses, He will leave WWN
Johnny Gargano vs Ethan Page **1/4

Overall Rating: 4.0


*EVOLVE 50
(October 18, 2015)*

TJ Perkins vs Tracy Williams **1/2

Ethan Page vs Matt Cage *3/4

Andrew Everett vs Peter Kassa ***

Chris Dickinson vs Matt Riddle *1/4

Drew Gulak vs Willie Mack **1/2

*EVOLVE Championship*
Timothy Thatcher (c) vs Trevor Lee **

RPG Vice (Rocky Romero & Trent Baretta) vs The Premier Athlete Brand (Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley) ***

Overall Rating: 4.25


----------



## Even Flow

Thanks PWG.

The last few years i've done the 5 for $40 winter sale, i've not been charged tax. Today I get a note saying I need to pay Royal Mail £15 before I can get my DVD's :no:


----------



## Platt

I'm probably just getting mine from Highspots this year (unless Gabe has a good sale) I'm guaranteed to pay customs that way but at least I'm only paying the handling fee once.


----------



## Even Flow

I'll get BOLA from Gabe if he has a good enough sale, and it's reduced.


----------



## Even Flow




----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

Yay!


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Finally a sale on House of Hardcore!


----------



## RKing85

ivp sale live. 40% off with the code BLACKFRIDAY.

Got some old stuff from the RF video sale. Smokey Mountain and Memphis. 

Also WXW 16 Karat 2015. I have ridiculous high expectations for the fans vs. wrestlers football match.


----------



## smitlick

RKing85 said:


> ivp sale live. 40% off with the code BLACKFRIDAY.
> 
> Got some old stuff from the RF video sale. Smokey Mountain and Memphis.
> 
> Also WXW 16 Karat 2015. I have ridiculous high expectations for the fans vs. wrestlers football match.


Have you seen a fans vs wrestlers match before? The only one worth watching was the year Ricky Marvin was in the 16 Carat. Otherwise most of its pretty disappointing.


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> They used to always be in sales think it was last year they stopped including them. RF did have them some on sale this year but I think that was a mistake because most of them weren't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that was a interesting nights viewing, certainly disturbing how that promoter acts. I honestly think if someone did die on one of his shows he would see it as a good thing to draw more people in in the future.
> 
> It shows how far over the line they've taken things that the scissors through the tongue spot is shown multiple times but doesn't even warrant a comment on it.


I got a good laugh at how the promoter seemed baffled that he kept losing buildings, yet admitted to leaving the buildings full of glass, blood, and whatever other plunder that was used in the tournament. 

That scissors spot was really something. Not really too graphic compared to the other things that they've done, but like...Why? I'm pretty sure that the match wasn't even a part of the tournament. I think that was probably the "big spot" of the tournament though, as the box cutter spot was a few years back.


----------



## Platt

Gabe's sale is due to start tomorrow with 8 new Blu Rays being released (or so he says).


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Platt said:


> Gabe's sale is due to start tomorrow with 8 new Blu Rays being released (or so he says).


Well there goes all my money....


----------



## RKing85

I'll believe it when I see it.

Might be like 4 available now and 4 available at a later date. Didn't that happen one year?


----------



## Platt

> 50% Off All Blu-rays
> 
> A big development for WWN this year was bringing Blu-ray production in house. We are very excited to offer them for the first time in our Black Friday Sale! All EVOLVE, WWN Supershow and SHINE Blu-rays are 50% off right now in the DGUSA.tv Store. This includes new releases like SHINE 29, SHINE 30, EVOLVE 39, EVOLVE 40 and WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising 2015!












Looks like BOLA is not included.


----------



## Even Flow

No BOLA 

Finally did my RF order. Ordered ECW DVD's. I got:

Buffalo Invasion 1997
Terry Funk's Wrestlefest 1997
House Party 1999
Cyberslam 1999
Crossing The Line 1999
Hardcore Heaven 1999
ECW on TNN Full Set Episodes 01-60


----------



## Platt

Nice how close are you to getting all the TV?


----------



## sXeMope

I'm betting that PWG will probably add BOLA to their Winter sale for the last few days of it. That's what they did last year.

I kinda wish that Gabe would bulk-release his shows in order to catch up. Evolve 20-30, A ton of DGUSA shows, and most of the Shine shows have never been released and a lot are shot in SD, so why not take advantage of the larger amount of space on a Blu-Ray disc and release discs with multiple shows on them and charge like, $50 for them? Seems like a better option to me. Sure, he'd lose some money but I'm not sure there's a lot of money to be made from events that happened a year ago, unless there's a lot of hardcore fans who need to own everything.

Seeing all these Black Friday sales and having no money to purchase is making me sad. Had some money saved for the sales but I've been unemployed a little longer than I expected and had to use most of it. With my luck I'll get hired as soon as these sales all end, heh.


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> Nice how close are you to getting all the TV?


I've got all the Hardcore TV's from RF, as I got the last few DVD's needed in my last order. Now obviously i've ordered the complete TNN episodes. I've now got all the 1999 shows, including the PPV's. Next time I do an RF order, i'll look to get the 2000 PPV's and any House Show's available. I'll probably get the final ECW PPV and the last ECW Arena show too, which has alternative commentary from Dreamer & Danny Doring.

Then i'll start focusing on the fancams. I already bought the 1995 & 1996 Full Set Anthology's from RF a while ago.


----------



## Platt

Very cool, I've got 5 or 6 show to grab in my order and I'll have all the PPV's/House Shows. Not sure if I'll buy any TV or fancams, I know if I start I'll want them all and I think my collection is crazy enough already :argh:


----------



## Even Flow

I really should start catching up on Shimmer. I haven't bought any DVD's in over 18 month's.


----------



## Brock

Platt said:


> Very cool, I've got 5 or 6 show to grab in my order and I'll have all the PPV's/House Shows. Not sure if I'll buy any TV or fancams, I know if I start I'll want them all and I think my collection is crazy enough already :argh:


Yes it is 

I'm jelly.


----------



## Platt

Even Flow said:


> I really should start catching up on Shimmer. I haven't bought any DVD's in over 18 month's.


I'm doing a Shimmer marathon at the moment, I'd let myself get 9 shows behind, just 2 more and I'm caught up again with what's released. Prazak did tease that they would be releasing 8 more over the winter which would bring them fully up to date


----------



## Even Flow

Fuck, if they're releasing 8 more shows, i'd best start saving to buy some more.

Last shows I got were 53-56.


----------



## Platt

Hmm you are a bit behind them I'm watching 70 at the moment.


----------



## Even Flow

Yeah, I saw earlier


----------



## Platt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/669623354744299520


----------



## sharkboy22

Definitely going to order from Gabe's sale. Can finally get around to owning some Evolve. Gonna get the first 4 shows along with open the untouchable gate 09. I just have one problem. Is the WWN supershow worth getting? Its only $10 but I'm wondering if I should just get Evolve 5 instead.

Highspots' sale is extremely disappointing. Not even gonna bother with them, although shimmer 70 looks really damn good and I wanna pick up Wrestlecon. I was waiting for BF to get BOLA on sale but we all know how that turned out. Maybe PWG will add it to their winter sale but it seems as if they really don't want it to go on sale since even Gabe doesn't have it as part of his sale.

As for SMV, well they do a sale every month so I wasn't expecting anythingy great. I'm getting the two latest beyond shows as well as an AAW show.

I may do an RF order. Still need to get HOH VII and those SMW DVDs.


----------



## RKing85

My long lists got cut quite a bit cause of this stupid fucking exchange rates.

did a highspots order, rfvideo order, and a prowrestlingtees order. Looks like that will be all. 

Would have loved to grab some EVOLVE shows, but I don't have a way to watch blu-rays.


----------



## Platt

I ordered a lot of stuff, probably definitely too much and I made the mistake of actually adding it all up  my poor bank account.


----------



## AT&T Stadium

edit: nvm

Was browsing RFVideo sales and found a DVD I'd never heard of before (probably exclusive to rf), ECW The Best of the Arena. DVD looks sick. Going to get that and House Party 98.

Anyways, looking at a Danielson wXw comp, is Bryan vs. Nigel Dead End on 6/22/08 on par with their ROH stuff? If so, that's worth the money by itself.


----------



## RKing85

ordered 3 dvd's from highspots, 6 from rfvideo, 5 shirts from pro wrestling tees, and 1 shirt, JR's BBQ sauce, and 3 POP Vinyl figures from shopwwe.

I'll also throw in my 6 CHIKARA dvd's from smartmark end of last month and 10 dvd's from PWG Winter Sale at the beginning of this month.

About $500 Canadian total with shipping and stuff. 

The least amount I have spent on Black Friday on wrestling in years. This stupid fucking exchange rate. Even with the sale, the POP Vinyl figures cost about the exact same as what they would in a store here.


----------



## sXeMope

Apparently Seleziya Sparx has quietly retired from wrestling. Gonna miss seeing her wrestle tbh. She had potential and could have went places until the whole border thing happened.


----------



## sharkboy22

Just put in my Black Friday orders. As usual, whenever there's a sale, I ended up spending a lot more than I budgeted for. 

SMV:

Beyond Wrestling: Battle of New England Returns

Beyond Wrestling: Greatest Rivals Round Robin

Beyond Wrestling: Powder Keg

Beyond Wrestling: Gratitude Era

AAW Defining Moment (Blu Ray)

AAW Jawbreaker (Blu Ray)

AAW Never Say Die (Blu Ray)

DGUSA:

EVOLVE 1-5

WWN Supershow Mercury Rising 2015

DGUSA Open then Untouchable Gate 

The SMV order is where I went over budget. Didn't expect the last two beyond wrestling shows to be released and I originally planned to jus get Defining Moment but I ended up just catching up on AAW to prepare myself for Windy City Classic. I find AAW to be hit and miss so I'm hopig for more hits. 

I really don't want to have to spend anymore money on DVDs for the next two months. I might do a small Christmas sale with highspots if they put BOLA on sale. Or maybe PWG will add to their winter sale as they usually do. But at this point I've fully prepared myself to throw out the full $50 to support the fed. So hopefully I saved on the SMV in the long run so I can use that to get BOLA some time.in the near future.


----------



## Platt

SMV order done so that's me officially spent up. Not the most I've bought on Black Friday but certainly more than I planned to, hadn't expected Gabe to release so many new shows or ROHs shows to be so cheap.



Spoiler: ROH



ROH Supercard Of Honor VIII (2)
ROH Road To Best In The World Night 1
ROH Road To Best In The World Night 2
ROH Best In The World 2014
ROH Aftershock
ROH Summer Heat Tour
ROH Field Of Honor
ROH Death Before Dishonor XII Night 1
ROH Death Before Dishonor XII Night 2
ROH All Star Extravaganza 6
ROH Michael Bennett's Bachelor Party Hosted by Adam Cole
ROH Champions vs All Stars
ROH Survival Of The Fittest Night 1
ROH Survival Of The Fittest Night 2
ROH Glory By Honor XIII
ROH Final Battle 2014
ROH War Of The Worlds 2015 Night 1
ROH War Of The Worlds 2015 Night 2
ROH Global Wars 2015 Night 1
ROH Global Wars 2015 Night 2
ROH Aftershock Tour
ROH Field Of Honor 2015
ROH Year 5 (3)





Spoiler: Gabe



PWG Black Cole Sun
PWG From Out of Nowhere
PWG Don't Sweat the Technique
PWG DDT4 215
PWG Mystery Vortex III
PWG Threemendous IV
Shine 7 (BD)
Shine 8 (BD)
Shine 29 (BD)
Shine 30 (BD)
Evolve 35 (BD)
Evolve 36 (BD)
Evolve 37 (BD)
Evolve 38 (BD)
Evolve 39 (BD)
Evolve 40 (BD)
WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising 2015 (BD)





Spoiler: Highspots



Diva Diaries With Lana Star
Diva Diaries With Crazy Mary Dobson
Diva Diaries With ODB
Diva Diaries with Nikki Storm
Diva Diaries with Katie Lea
Best Friends with Teddy Hart
Best Friends with Biff Busick
Best Friends with Roderick Strong
Best Friends with Rocky Romero
Best Friends with Ryan Nemeth
Best Friends with Drew Gulak
Developmentally Speaking with Brian Myers
Developmentally Speaking with DOC Gallows, Camacho & Brad Attitude
Bullet Club Party
Queens Of Combat 5 Title Tournament Day 1 (BD)
Queens Of Combat 6 Title Tournament Day 2 (BD)
Hitting The Highspots - Drew Galloway
Hitting The Highspots - Dave Meltzer
Hitting The Highspots - Rich Swann
Hitting The Highspots - UK Edition
Hitting The Highspots - Jack Evans
Hitting The Highspots - SoCal Edition
Cliff Compton - Wake Up Time to Die at the Softcore Cup
The Young Bucks Too Sweet Journey





Spoiler: RF



ECW Big Apple Blizzard Blast 1996
ECW November To Remember 1995
ECW Heatwave 1994
ECW Heatwave 1996
House Of Hardcore VII
House Of Hardcore 8
House Of Hardcore 9
WrestleCade 2014
The Young Bucks Excellent FWE Adventure (BD)
FWE No Limits (BD)
FWE XIX (BD)
RF Video Shoot Interview w/Vickie Guerrero
RF Video Shoot Interview w/Jacqueline
RF Video Shoot Interview w/Kenny Omega
In The Ring with Kenny Omega





Spoiler: SMV



AAW Jawbreaker (BD)
AAW Never Say Die (BD)
AIW Girls Night Out 16 (BD)
AIW Fresh Meat
AIW Big Trouble in Little Cleveland
AIW Best Of Athena In AIW
Beyond Wrestling Powder Keg
Beyond Wrestling Gratitude Era
WXW Best Of El Generico
DreamWave Wrestling Good As Gold 2015


----------



## sharkboy22

Does anyone know where.I can find the much talked about Danielson/ZSJ match from 2008? All.I can find is a highlight video. I'm guessing there has to be actual footage of the match then.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Does anyone know where.I can find the much talked about Danielson/ZSJ match from 2008? All.I can find is a highlight video. I'm guessing there has to be actual footage of the match then.


I did some research because I was unaware that they ever had a match together. An MV I saw mentioned about contacting [email protected] to purchase the DVD. It also said it was hosted by Triple X Wrestling. Never heard of Triple X Wrestling and the YouTube account hasn't had any activity for a few years but both are worth looking into. Maybe you could try contacting Zack himself. Maybe he has a compilation with that match on it, or could point you in the right direction.


----------



## RKing85

that's a nice haul Platt.


----------



## Platt

Ended up making one more purchase, picked up last years PCW/ROH weekend set on Blu Ray for £20.


----------



## TJQ

Somebody periscoped the Hero vs Pentagon Jr match.

https://www.periscope.tv/w/1lPKqankdjeKb


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

Kept Black Friday simple - still have shrink-wrapped DVDs to watch

ROH

Danielson: World Champion|The Final Countdown
Briscoes: Since Day One|Raised in Sandy Fork
Year Five

SMV

Jon Moxley Complete CZW vol 1 & 2
Interviews with a Hero ~ the Chris Hero Story (Deluxe Edition)
Havoc vs Horror ~ the Sami Callihan vs Danny Havoc Story

Pro Wrestling Tees

Eddie Edwards|CM Punk|Raven|Mount Rushmore
(& Candice LeRae limited edition shirt last week)


----------



## damasta414

TJQ said:


> Somebody periscoped the Hero vs Pentagon Jr match.
> 
> https://www.periscope.tv/w/1lPKqankdjeKb


Not sure if periscoping matches is a good thing or a bad thing for the industry but I was there at the show and it did a fairly accurate job of capturing the moment.

If there's a periscope of the main event. Ethan Page vs Eddie Kingston vs Trevor Lee you guys should check it out. The aftermath featured the return of a big name to the Indys.


----------



## Groovemachine

AT&T Stadium said:


> Anyways, looking at a Danielson wXw comp, is Bryan vs. Nigel Dead End on 6/22/08 on par with their ROH stuff? If so, that's worth the money by itself.


Bryan/Nigel at Dead End was definitely a good match, probably 4 star territory, but I wouldn't put it up there with their legendary ROH matches. Certainly some good viewing but they re-used some of the stuff they'd done before.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Looking to sell a few DVDs. Will ship anywhere in the US for $3, outside the US I will have to research rates.

BRAND NEW

ROH Gateway to Honor - $5
Best Friends with Chuck & Trent with Ryan Nemeth - $10
10 Years of Carnage - $10
WrestleCon 2015 - $10

PREVIOUSLY WATCHED

The Kevin Steen Show with Excalibur & Paul London - $8
Joey & Candice Highspots Special - $8
The Joey (& Candice) Wrestlecon Adventure - $8
Full Case of Tales with SCUM - $8


----------



## sharkboy22

Sigh.

Just recently I was telling someone he was going to be released. Such a shame WWE never did anything with him. Although, he did seem out of place. Still, the writing was on the wall once guys who were getting signed AFTER him were being hyped more.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Just recently I was telling someone he was going to be released. Such a shame WWE never did anything with him. Although, he did seem out of place. Still, the writing was on the wall once guys who were getting signed AFTER him were being hyped more.


I'm amazed he lasted as long as he did tbh. DJ Hyde said in his shoot interview that he talked to Sami regularly and he didn't like how different the WWE system was compared to the independent system, in terms of how often he worked. Sucks that they never did anything with him as he could have been a great asset for them. He's relatively young though so maybe he'll be back one day. Never understood why WWE signs people and rarely uses them.









Spoiler: Sami



Apparently he won the 2CW Championship last night.


----------



## Platt

Personally I was never a fan of Sami and can't say I'm really looking forward to him showing up everywhere since every indy will want to use him to get attention.


----------



## FITZ

I bought some random TNA DVDs for $5 each on their website. Older stuff from when I really liked them. That's all I got in all the sales this year.



Platt said:


> Personally I was never a fan of Sami and can't say I'm really looking forward to him showing up everywhere since every indy will want to use him to get attention.


He grew on me over time. I wasn't crazy about him at first but the more I watched him the more I liked him. When he and Adam Cole got to main event a CZW show together and I was in the front row for it I became sold on him.


----------



## septurum

Just finished Stage 1 of the PWG Battle of Los Angeles 2015. Lol, 5 reverse ranas in 5 different matches all on the same night. *shakes head*


----------



## Platt

Highspots just put up 2 new Best Ofs from PWG












> PWG PRESENTS "NOT ANOTHER STEEN DVD"
> THE BEST OF KEVIN STEEN DOUBLE DVD SET
> 
> No one quite knew what to expect when Kevin Steen made his Pro Wrestling Guerrilla debut in 2004, but looking back on it now it's pretty clear: the future of professional wrestling. Not Another Steen DVD is a two-disc compilation that follows Kevin's journey from the early days of his independent career all the way to the end. Featuring Kevin's best Pro Wrestling Guerrilla bouts, including the dramatic, first-ever Ladder Match with longtime rival El Generico, and so much more, this is one DVD you can't afford to miss!
> 
> DISC 1
> 
> Free Admission (Just Kidding) - Debut Match
> Kevin Steen vs. El Generico
> All Star Weekend 2 (Night 2) - World Championship Match
> Kevin Steen vs. Chris Bosh
> Astonishing X-Mas - Guerrilla Warfare Match
> Kevin Steen vs. Super Dragon
> Holy Diver Down - Singles Match
> Kevin Steen vs. PAC
> 2009 Battle Of Los Angeles (Night 2) - World Tag Team Championship
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks
> Cyanide: A Loving Tribute to Poison - Singles Match
> Kevin Steen vs. Akira Tozawa
> All Star Weekend 8 (Night 1) - Tag Team Match
> Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa vs. El Generico & Ricochet
> 2011 Battle Of Los Angeles - Final Round Match
> Kevin Steen vs. El Generico
> 
> DISC 2
> 
> Steen Wolf - World Championship Ladder Match
> Kevin Steen vs. El Generico
> FEAR - World Tag Team Championship Guerrilla Warfare
> Kevin Steen & Super Dragon vs. The Young Bucks
> 2012 Battle Of Los Angeles (Night 2) - Six Person Tag Match
> Kevin Steen, El Generico & Rick Knox vs. The Young Bucks & Brian Cage
> Mystery Vortex - World Championship Guerrilla Warfare Match
> Kevin Steen vs. Adam Cole
> DDT4 (2013) - Final Round Match
> Kevin Steen & El Generico vs. The Young Bucks
> 2013 Battle Of Los Angeles (Night 2) - Quarter-Final Round
> Kevin Steen vs. Johnny Gargano
> All Star Weekend X (Night 1) - Six Person Tag Team Match
> Kevin Steen & The Young Bucks vs. AR Fox, Ricochet & Rich Swann
> ELEVEN - Pro Wrestling Guerrilla Farewell Match
> Kevin Steen vs. Trevor Lee














> THE YOUNG BUCKS - FIVE STARS
> 
> Sic Parvis Magna. A phrase that perfectly encapsulates Matt and Nick Jackson's meteoric rise in the world of professional wrestling. FIVE STARS follows THE YOUNG BUCKS' career from their early days as cocky South California standouts making their Pro Wrestling Guerrilla debut to today, when they questions isn't "Who's the best Tag Team in the world," but "Who is second best Tag Team in the world, after The Young Bucks?" Greatness from small beginnings.
> 
> DISC 1
> 
> Roger Dorn Night - Debut Match
> The Young Bucks vs. Chris Bosh & Scott Lost
> Express Written Consent - Six Person Tag Team Match
> The Young Bucks & Paul London vs. Karl Anderson, Scott Lost & Joey Ryan
> DDT4 (2009) - Semi-Final Round Match
> The Young Bucks vs. Kenny Omega & Chuck Taylor
> DDT4 (2009) - Final Round Match
> The Young Bucks vs. Bryan Danielson & Roderick Strong
> Threemendous II - Tag Team Match
> The Young Bucks vs. El Generico & Human Tornado
> 2009 Battle Of Los Angeles (Night 2) - World Tag Team Championship Match
> The Young Bucks vs. El Generico & Kevin Steen
> Seven - World Tag Team Championship 3-Way Guerrilla Warfare
> The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Bros vs. El Generico & Paul London
> DDT4 (2011) - Final Round Match
> The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & Akira Tozawa
> Steen Wolf - World Tag Team Championship Match
> The Young Bucks vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
> 
> DISC 2
> 
> FEAR - World Tag Team Championship Guerrilla Warfare
> The Young Bucks vs. Kevin Steen & Super Dragon
> Death to All But Metal - World Tag Team Championship No DQ
> The Young Bucks vs. Super Smash Bros.
> Threemendous III - World Tag Team Championship 3-Way Ladder Match
> The Young Bucks vs. Super Smash Bros. vs. Adam Cole & Kyle O'Reilly
> Mystery Vortex - Tag Team Match
> The Young Bucks vs. Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong
> TEN - World Tag Team Championship 3-Way Ladder Match
> The Young Bucks vs. Ricochet & Rich Swann vs. Eddie Edwards & Roderick Strong
> 2013 Battle Of Los Angeles (Night 2) - Six Person Tag Team Match
> The Young Bucks & Adam Cole vs. AR Fox, Candice LeRae & Rich Swann
> All Star Weekend X (Night 1) - Six Person Tag Team Match
> The Young Bucks & Kevin Steen vs. AR Fox, Ricochet & Rich Swann
> ELEVEN - World Tag Team Championship Guerrilla Warfare
> The Young Bucks vs. Candice LeRae & Joey Ryan


----------



## Brock

Can't see them on the UK site, any idea on a release date for the Bucks DVD?


----------



## Platt

No release date mentioned.

Interesting tweet from them as well looks like we possibly get Blu Rays in the future. They're currently leading the vote with 68%


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/671467126234947584


----------



## Even Flow

I'd prefer DVD tbh


----------



## sXeMope

I wouldn't mind Blu Ray, as long as it's legit Blu Ray with 1080p HD footage. I downloaded some QoC Blu Ray ISO files and they were only like 7GB each, which seems like 480 or 720 content, which isn't good enough to justify the extra $5 per disc. Personally I wouldn't mind them offering HD downloads for more stuff. If I'm buying a digital download, I'd much rather have a HD wrestling show than a HD shoot interview.


----------



## Brock

Hope they stick with DVD, TBH. They are fine as they are IMO.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Those PWG DVDs look and sound great, but then I realize that I have all but maybe one match from each on DVD already.


----------



## FITZ

Yeah PWG doesn't have enough show to justify me buying comps because I already have a majority of their shows on DVD.


----------



## Brock

That Bucks DVD is out 'in a few weeks' according to Highspots. Emailed them to pre order it and they just said this to confirm if i still wanted to go ahead with my order, which i have.  Hopefully it'll be out before crimbo.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, I hope they stick with the normal dvd's. I don't even have a blu-ray player.

The quality isn't that much better IMO on blu-rays. Not worth the extra cost, that's for sure. At least not to me.


----------



## sXeMope

Is it a one or the other type thing? I assumed that they were gauging interest to see if it's worth the time to produce Blu Rays alongside DVDs.


----------



## Platt

I would assume it's going to be both if they do, they'd be crazy to go purely Blu Ray. Gabe has done that but he'd already been screwing his physical media fans that long he didn't really have anything to lose.


----------



## sharkboy22

I have one AAW Blu Ray and I was really blown away by the quality. Beyond however.... I have a hard time believing it was full 1080p. When my DGUSA order ships I'll be able to assess Gabe's quality. 

Honestly PWG's video quality can be better. Not sure what to expect from them if they go HD.

And I'm not sold on those new comps. If you don't own the shows on DVD then they're definitely worth the purchase. But the good shit I already have on the Sells out DVDs.


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> I have one AAW Blu Ray and I was really blown away by the quality. Beyond however.... I have a hard time believing it was full 1080p. When my DGUSA order ships I'll be able to assess Gabe's quality.
> 
> Honestly PWG's video quality can be better. Not sure what to expect from them if they go HD.
> 
> And I'm not sold on those new comps. If you don't own the shows on DVD then they're definitely worth the purchase. But the good shit I already have on the Sells out DVDs.


Beyond footage is in 1080p. Everything they upload to BeyonDemand is in 1080 so I assume it's just that file turned into a Blu Ray format. I haven't seen AAW in 1080p yet, but from the SD MP4s I got from SMV earlier in the year I can agree that it looks phenomenal. I feel like they could bring that footage to a TV network and have them air it as-is. Head and shoulders above any other indy. IMO the only shows that come close to it are the House Of Hardcore shows in The Arena.

I agree on PWGs video quality. It's not terrible, but occasionally there is some graininess to it and it could be better. If they do it though I want them to do it right with BD-25 or even BD-50. I have no interest in BD-5 or BD-9 as there's really no difference between Blu-Ray and DVD at that point.


----------



## RKing85

random

Watching BOLA 2013 Night 1. Brian Cage/Tomaso Ciampa. HOLY FUCK!!!! I've never heard Reseda deathly quiet before. Brian Cage is a fucking stud/fucking idiot for finishing that match. Lights were on but nobody was home for the rest of the match.


----------



## Platt

Well my Black Friday order arrived from ROH and now I remember why I hate these thin cases, of 23 DVDs 15 have discs loose inside I'm just hoping when I open them up they're not scratched to hell.


----------



## Even Flow

ROH do the same as PWG then? The thin cases...

I wouldn't know myself, as I haven't bought an ROH DVD for probably 3-4 years.


----------



## Platt

Yeah, amazingly all the discs are fine although I've requested a few replacement cases from them as they're destroyed. 

Oh and I got a customs charge which in Royal Mails infinite wisdom is completely made up and not at all relating to the actual value unless VAT has suddenly become 35% without me knowing.


----------



## Even Flow

You got charged VAT? Shit.

I never got charged VAT when I used to do ROH order's. Is it the first time you've been charged by them?


----------



## Brock

It's the really tight shrink wrap they put them in too. I've got a couple of cracked PWG cases, at the back where the plastic is that houses the disc. Discs are fine but there is a big cracking on one of them like its been bent in half or something. 

It is very annoying.


----------



## Platt

Even Flow said:


> You got charged VAT? Shit.
> 
> I never got charged VAT when I used to do ROH order's. Is it the first time you've been charged by them?


Second time, first time was 2 years ago when they put the full value. This time they'd marked each DVD at $2 but I ordered so many that put it over the value.

It's the same thing SMV do which is why I always limit my orders with them to 10 things.



Brock said:


> It's the really tight shrink wrap they put them in too. I've got a couple of cracked PWG cases, at the back where the plastic is that houses the disc. Discs are fine but there is a big cracking on one of them like its been bent in half or something.
> 
> It is very annoying.


The broken ones are all in the same place on the little hub thing that holds the DVD it's completely snapped off on all of the so the disc has nothing to keep it there. They were the three on the outside of the box so it's obviously been dropped or had something dropped on it.


----------



## Even Flow

I've found over the years that I won't get charged by customs if I order from the East Coast. And West Coast I will. I got away without getting charged by customs the last few years with the PWG winter sale, and yet this year, oddly I get charged. I'm certainly never ordering anything from Highspots again.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*RPW/NJPW Global Wars UK 2015
(October 3, 2015)
*
Martin Kirby vs KUSHIDA vs Tetsuya Naito **1/2

Gideon Grey vs Gedo 3/4*

The Thrillers (Joel Redman & Mark Haskins) vs TenCozy (Hiroyoshi Tenzan & Satoshi Kojima) **1/4

Marty Scurll vs Shinsuke Nakamura **3/4

The Revolutionists (James Castle & Sha Samuels) vs Bullet Club (Karl Anderson & Doc Gallows) *1/2

Will Ospreay vs Kazuchika Okada ***1/4

Big Damo vs Hiroshi Tanahashi **1/2

*RPW British Heavyweight Championship*
AJ Styles (c) vs Jushin Thunder Liger ***

Overall Rating: 4.5


----------



## RKing85

knock on wood, I've never had any problems with the thin cases from anybody. Hopefully my luck holds for the rest of my life.


----------



## Corey

So 2CW's last show ever is gonna be streamed live on Youtube completely for free. It's Sunday December 20th at 3:30 PM Eastern. They're not going to announce any matches so it's like a Mystery Vortex type deal, but the talent list is absolutely ridiculous:

2CW Tag Team Champions The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson)
AJ Styles
Eddie Edwards
2CW Champion Sami Callihan
Johnny Gargano
Jessicka Havok
Candice LeRae
2 Cold Scorpio
AR FOX
Dalton Castle
Yusuke Kodama
“Hybrid” Sean Carr
“Juggernaut” Jason Axe
Brute VanSlyke

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DhF1s1Fsws


----------



## Platt

One for the Candice (& Gargano) fans.






This guys channel is worth checking out he's done quote a few of these mini documentaries and all the ones I've watched are well done.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 51
(November 6, 2015)*

Ethan Page vs Peter Kaasa **

Drew Gulak vs Matt Riddle **1/2

Top Prospect Showcase
Lio Rush vs Fred Yehi **1/4

Tracy Williams vs Martin Stone **1/4

TJ Perkins vs Anthony Nese ***

Caleb Konley vs Drew Galloway ***

*EVOLVE Championship*
Timothy Thatcher (c) vs Johnny Gargano ***1/2

Overall Rating: 6.5


----------



## Platt

Final SMV sale of the year.



> Our final Holiday sale is up and running until Saturday 12/12/15 at 12:01PM est.
> 
> Any DVD/MP4 order $50 or greater save 25% off your order.
> 
> We have thousands of selections available from 75+ independent wrestling promotions.
> 
> Visit our website today www.smartmarkvideo.com and save.
> 
> Thank You for supporting the ‪#‎indies‬


----------



## Concrete

Jack Evans 187 said:


> So 2CW's last show ever is gonna be streamed live on Youtube completely for free. It's Sunday December 20th at 3:30 PM Eastern. They're not going to announce any matches so it's like a Mystery Vortex type deal, but the talent list is absolutely ridiculous:
> 
> 2CW Tag Team Champions The Young Bucks (Nick & Matt Jackson)
> AJ Styles
> Eddie Edwards
> 2CW Champion Sami Callihan
> Johnny Gargano
> Jessicka Havok
> Candice LeRae
> 2 Cold Scorpio
> AR FOX
> Dalton Castle
> Yusuke Kodama
> “Hybrid” Sean Carr
> “Juggernaut” Jason Axe
> Brute VanSlyke
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DhF1s1Fsws


Super pumped for this. Highly recommend checking it out for no other reason than there is bound to be SOMETHING you'll like on it. It is technically one show but, hence the name, 2 sets. So the first starts at 3:30 EST and the second is scheduled for 7:30EST. No idea how many wrestlers will pull double duty, if any at all.


----------



## Concrete

2CW is going to be on Ustream now. Will tweet the link later but first...

Any recommendations for the SMV sale taking place? Need one more show from this year to get the deal. Just need some recommendations.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Concrete said:


> 2CW is going to be on Ustream now. Will tweet the link later but first...
> 
> Any recommendations for the SMV sale taking place? Need one more show from this year to get the deal. Just need some recommendations.


This year's AIW Absolution was great. If you haven't already then I highly recommend checking it out.


----------



## Brock

Had an email from Highspots saying the Young Bucks Best Of should start shipping this coming Friday.

This was the UK site so not sure about US for those who have also pre ordered it.


----------



## Even Flow

Got my RF order today surprisingly.

I say surprisingly because it was only shipped Monday, and normally RF orders take about 2 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Concrete

You know from the prior page that 2CW is running their last shows on 12/20. It'll be 2 sets. One starting at 3:30 and the other at 7:30. Obviously those are approximately times.

Information that might interest YOU is that they are streaming the event FOR FREE at this link: http://ustre.am/GHlj
No idea if the show will be hosted there afterwards. We shall see I guess but that's two shows for free on that Sunday.

Also, they have added Michael "#BigMike" Elgin and Matt Cross to the list of confirmed talent for the shows. This will be up there for one of the biggest indie shows this year. Honestly, outside of BOLA I'm struggling for think of a card that would have the amount of NAMES that this card(s) has.


----------



## Platt

Even Flow said:


> Got my RF order today surprisingly.
> 
> I say surprisingly because it was only shipped Monday, and normally RF orders take about 2 weeks to arrive.


Mine still hasn't shipped


----------



## sXeMope

UWA Hardcore is running again.





http://www.uwawrestling.com

Hope this goes somewhere. The owner ran a show back in April under the Wrestling Abbadon banner and while it was filmed, only a trailer has ever surfaced and the Abbadon website hasn't been updated in months.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Highspot has finally revamped their Highspots TV service into the Highspots Network. It looks to be 14.99/mo (7 Day Free Trial) and has lots of full PWG, PWX & CZW events, plus The Kevin Steen Show, Hitting the Highspots, Best Friends, etc.


----------



## FITZ

Do you have a link to that?

I think it's a great idea if they are putting up full shows. I didn't hate their old format and I liked the random matches they would throw up but I hope they keep doing that but throw up some random shows as well. But having full PWG and CZW shows up is a pretty awesome.


----------



## RKing85

my rfvideo order hasn't shipped yet either.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

FITZ said:


> Do you have a link to that?
> 
> I think it's a great idea if they are putting up full shows. I didn't hate their old format and I liked the random matches they would throw up but I hope they keep doing that but throw up some random shows as well. But having full PWG and CZW shows up is a pretty awesome.


https://www.highspotswrestlingnetwork.com/
They are older PWG and CZW shows of course.

In regards to Black Friday orders that have not arrived, I have yet to receive my order from EVOLVE, which was my largest order. Very quickly received my orders from ROH, Smart Mark & RF Video, but never even got a shipping confirmation from EVOLVE. Gabe claimed sometime last week that everything was shipped from the sales, so hoping to see it arrive in the next couple days or I am going to have to contact them.

Not that I don't have MORE than enough to watch already.....


----------



## Even Flow

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676444615218737152


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*So, who here watches PROGRESS? I've been following them since Chapter 20, and I've been loving it. Great matches, I love the atmosphere, and it's just an overall joy to watch.

Also, I'm thinking of getting into CZW. Is there any show I should watch, for a starting point?*


----------



## sXeMope

Even Flow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/676444615218737152


May have to check this out. Really curious about his NXT run and what lead up to/why he requested his release.

Side note but David Starr is really selling a shirt that says "Gage Fears Starr"? Ugh. Fuck that guy.



Deadman's Hand said:


> *So, who here watches PROGRESS? I've been following them since Chapter 21, and I've been loving it. Great matches, I love the atmosphere, and it's just an overall joy to watch.
> 
> Also, I'm thinking of getting into CZW. Is there any show I should watch, for a starting point?*


Depends what you like. Tournament Of Death is always good, but if you like straight wrestling I would recommend this years Best Of The Best.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

sXeMope said:


> May have to check this out. Really curious about his NXT run and what lead up to/why he requested his release.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what you like. Tournament Of Death is always good, but if you like straight wrestling I would recommend this years Best Of The Best.


*Thanks. I'll make sure to check it out. *


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Just finished watching Beyond Wrestling's "Greatest Rivals Round Robin" event and it was one of the most fun shows I have ever watched from top to bottom. I HIGHLY recommend everyone check it out, particularly if you are a fan of Biff Busick, Timothy Thatcher, Drew Gulak, Eddie Edwards and their style of wrestling. Plus it was an extra special show for the Beyond Wrestling faithful/diehards. So good, with Edwards/Thatcher being my favorite match of the show. There is no one match that I would call a MOTY candidate, but the show was just so well booked and flowed so well.


----------



## Even Flow

@PlattHave RF shipped your order yet?


----------



## Platt

Nope still waiting for them to ship as well as Gabes stuff and PCW all from Black Friday 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO

Platt said:


> Nope still waiting for them to ship as well as Gabes stuff and PCW all from Black Friday
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


whoa..and I thought I had it bad.


----------



## Corey

Sami returns to EVOLVE next month:










That's the same weekend that the new EVOLVE Tag Team Champions will be crowned. Here's all the teams in the tournament:

-EVOLVE Champion Timothy Thatcher & Zack Sabre Jr.
-Chris Hero & Tommy End
-Roppongi Vice of Trent Baretta & Rocky Romero
-The Premier Athlete Brand of Caleb Konley & Anthony Nese with So Cal Val
-Johnny Gargano & Drew Galloway
-Drew Gulak & TJ Perkins
-Harlem & Lancelot Bravado
-Team Tremendous of Dan Barry & Bill Carr


----------



## Platt

RF order has finally shipped :mark:


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> RF order has finally shipped :mark:


:benson


----------



## sharkboy22

PWG is now releasing their shows on Blu Ray









Both nights of ASW will be available on BD for $5 more. Would be sad to have to say good bye to the digipak as I'm probably one of the few that liked it


----------



## sXeMope

I loved the Digipak. Weren't as damaged in shipping, the disc couldn't move much if it popped out during shipping, and they looked awesome. They were great for people with big collections as well because they took up like 1/3 of the space a normal case would take up. The one time I ordered older DVDs from PWG that had the classic style case, the case was destroyed and discs were heavily scratched. I'd love it if they went with a Digipak design for the Blu Rays.


Also, I have to say I love the new Highspots network concept. I'd love to have one source to get a ton of indy content for a fixed price. I kind of wish SMV would get on that. I'd have no problem paying $10-$20 per month for access to their library. I understand that indy feds do it independently to bring in the money thenselves but having one umbrella would be cool.


----------



## Concrete

sXeMope said:


> I loved the Digipak. Weren't as damaged in shipping, the disc couldn't move much if it popped out during shipping, and they looked awesome. They were great for people with big collections as well because they took up like 1/3 of the space a normal case would take up. The one time I ordered older DVDs from PWG that had the classic style case, the case was destroyed and discs were heavily scratched. I'd love it if they went with a Digipak design for the Blu Rays.
> 
> 
> Also, I have to say I love the new Highspots network concept. I'd love to have one source to get a ton of indy content for a fixed price. I kind of wish SMV would get on that. I'd have no problem paying $10-$20 per month for access to their library. I understand that indy feds do it independently to bring in the money thenselves but having one umbrella would be cool.


Be aware that new PWG is not planned to be a part of the network. No word on how newer shows from other promotions will work.


----------



## Brock

My Young Bucks: Five Star set arrived yesterday.  I'll save it and watch it over Christmas when there is fuck all on TV.

Highspots are prone to typo errors on their discs/cases lol. Don't Sweat The Technique they listed the same two matches on the back cover, and with the Bucks set, Disc 1 is actually Discs 2 and vice versa.

Quality control might be needed me thinks.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*ROH FINAL BATTLE 2015*

The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express - **1/2*

Dalton Castle vs. Silas Young - ***

Moose vs. Michael Elgin - ***

Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - **1/4*

ACH, Alex Shelley & Matt Sydal vs. Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Chris Sabin - **1/4*

*ROH World Television Championship*
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Bobby Fish - **1/2*

*ROH World Tag Team Championship*
The Kingdom (c) vs. War Machine - *1/4**

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs. AJ Styles - ***3/4*

A bad show, tbh. I wouldn't call any of the matches good/great. Best match of the night was the main event, and even that was "just" pretty good.​


----------



## Corey

Wow dude, that's a complete 180 from what I thought of Final Battle. Actually had a lot of fun with it. Outside of both Lethal/Styles and Cole/O'Reilly being really good, I thought the opener was a blast and Roddy/Fish was rock solid with a relatively creative finish. Basically just like Taker/Lesnar from Summerslam but pulled off well as someone said in the FB thread.


----------



## Concrete

Anyone planning on watching the free stream for 2CW today?

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/live2cw


----------



## ShadowSucks92

ROH FINAL BATTLE 2015 Rating

The Young Bucks vs. The Briscoes vs. The All Night Express - ***3/4

Dalton Castle vs. Silas Young - ***

Moose vs. Michael Elgin - ***1/2

Adam Cole vs. Kyle O'Reilly - ****

ACH, Alex Shelley & Matt Sydal vs. Christopher Daniels, Frankie Kazarian & Chris Sabin - **1/2

ROH World Television Championship
Roderick Strong (c) vs. Bobby Fish - ***1/4

ROH World Tag Team Championship
The Kingdom (c) vs. War Machine - N/R

ROH World Championship
Jay Lethal (c) vs. AJ Styles - ****1/4

Overall Rating 8/10


----------



## Platt

Had an email from Gabe, my Black Friday order only shipped yesterday 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Corey

Concrete said:


> Anyone planning on watching the free stream for 2CW today?
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/live2cw


Shit, I had to work today and totally forgot about it anyway. How was it? Can't find any results online.


----------



## Concrete

The 2CW shows were maybe the quintessential 2CW shows in the sense that they were going out delivering what the people there had come to expect and enjoy. The stream felt like more of something that was just "there" to peer into the window of what was happening. 

You had really good matches like Jessicka Havok vs. Candice LeRae. 
You had Bin Hamin.
You had odd booking.
You had pure crazyness in Young Bucks/Kenny Omega vs. AR Fox/To Infinity And Beyond. Fox does a dive off a basketball hoop, god bless.
You had the final return of Spike Dudley to face Jason Axe and the return of Jimmy Olsen. That last bit got me going a bit wild. Looked like a lovely mini-deathmatch worker.

Was it the "best show possible" given the people there? I don't know. But it very felt like 2CW leaving by reminding the fans of great memories (2 Cold vs. Slyk Wagner Brown) and giving their wrestlers big matches that they might not be able to have another time (Punisher VanSlyke vs. #BigMike ). I had a grand time live. For someone who has been going to these shows for since I was about 14/15, this felt like a fitting final chapter to the run of a promotion that tried to bring a better wrestling experience to Central NY.


----------



## sXeMope

Concrete said:


> The 2CW shows were maybe the quintessential 2CW shows in the sense that they were going out delivering what the people there had come to expect and enjoy. The stream felt like more of something that was just "there" to peer into the window of what was happening.
> 
> You had really good matches like Jessicka Havok vs. Candice LeRae.
> You had Bin Hamin.
> You had odd booking.
> You had pure crazyness in Young Bucks/Kenny Omega vs. AR Fox/To Infinity And Beyond. Fox does a dive off a basketball hoop, god bless.
> You had the final return of Spike Dudley to face Jason Axe and the return of Jimmy Olsen. That last bit got me going a bit wild. Looked like a lovely mini-deathmatch worker.
> 
> Was it the "best show possible" given the people there? I don't know. But it very felt like 2CW leaving by reminding the fans of great memories (2 Cold vs. Slyk Wagner Brown) and giving their wrestlers big matches that they might not be able to have another time (Punisher VanSlyke vs. #BigMike ). I had a grand time live. For someone who has been going to these shows for since I was about 14/15, this felt like a fitting final chapter to the run of a promotion that tried to bring a better wrestling experience to Central NY.


Will the shows be archived to watch for free at a later time? I wanted to watch them but with them being on Ustream there was no easy way to watch it on my TV and didn't want to sit at my computer for 3 hours.


----------



## Count Vertigo

I recently got into AAW, the quality of the production and the diverse roster really got me hooked, anybody can recommend me some of their older shows?


----------



## sXeMope

Count Vertigo said:


> I recently got into AAW, the quality of the production and the diverse roster really got me hooked, anybody can recommend me some of their older shows?


How revently have you gotten into them? Every 2015 show I've seen has been enjoyable. They only upped their production quality in January. Shows before that are fairly typical for an indy fed.


----------



## Count Vertigo

sXeMope said:


> How revently have you gotten into them? Every 2015 show I've seen has been enjoyable. They only upped their production quality in January. Shows before that are fairly typical for an indy fed.


Someone on another forum referenced how over Tommaso Ciampa was on Windy City Classic XI, checked it out, loved it and got Jawbreaker, Never Say Die and Defining Moment aswell. 

So I take it everything they put up this year is on this level of quality? Then I'm in for a binge lol.


----------



## ddan

*ROH Final Battle 2015*
The All-Night Express vs. The Briscoes vs. The Young Bucks - ***1/2
Dalton Castle vs. Silas Young - ***
Michael Elgin vs. Moose - ***
Adam Cole vs. Kyle O’Reilly - ****
ACH, Alex Shelley & Matt Sydal vs. The Addiction & Chris Sabin - **1/2
Roderick Strong vs. Bobby Fish - ***
The Kingdom vs. War Machine - NR
Jay Lethal vs. AJ Styles - ****1/2

Another solid show from Ring of Honor. Cole/O'Reilly and Lethal/AJ were amazing. Perfect show to end the year.


----------



## sharkboy22

Got my DGUSA order today. Now I have 15 unwatched DVDs in my collection, 8 of which are in shrink wrap. Merry freaking Christmas to me!


----------



## Greatsthegreats

is Evolve Wrestling the first indy to release blu rays?


----------



## Platt

No lots of them already do it. Off the top of my head just in the US, AAW, AIW, Beyond, House Of Hardcore, CZW, WSU, Queens Of Combat, Remix Pro, Chikara, IWA:MS/EC/DS all did it before Evolve.


----------



## Even Flow

Your RF order arrived yet Platt?


----------



## Platt

It arrived in the country on Monday but hasn't made it to me yet. God knows where Gabe's stuff is since he says there's no tracking on it, oh and I got the news yesterday that two of the PWG shows I ordered from him had sold out so I'm not getting them.


----------



## Even Flow

Ouch.


----------



## Platt

XWT are doing freeleech on everything till Jan 1st.


----------



## sharkboy22

Just great. XWT having their annual Christmas free leech and I have nonaccess to a laptop or PC atm. Does anyone know of a way to download their torrents to android? When I press download the file doesn't open with utorrent but rather jus downloads to my phone and I can't do anything with it.

And for those of you who are interested, RF video has their holiday sale up. Its pretty much the same as their BF sale. 35% off HOH. I may pick up a few items but I really hope Highspots does something to make up for the lackluster sales they've had all year. I've pretty much given up on getting BOLA at a discounted price and have fully prepared myself to pay the full $50


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Working on getting caught up on Gabe's product as I bought EVOLVE 34-40 and the Mercury Rising Supershow Blu-Rays, but just realized after finishing 35 that the China shows actually occurred in between 35 and 36. Trying to decide if I should spring for getting the streams of those shows for continuity sake - anybody watched those shows and can let me know what they think? Thinking I should at the very least get the final of the 4 shows which features Ricochet/Gargano for the Open the Freedom Gate Championship.


----------



## BillThompson

The China shows are entirely skippable, but I think the Ricochet/Gargano match is utter garbage, so yeah.


----------



## Platt

For those waiting to get BOLA on sale, PWG have added it to their winter sale and Highspots are running the below sale.












> 25% Off After Christmas Sale!
> 
> Now that the presents are unwrapped you may have noticed something missing... or maybe you now have some spending cash for your own presents! Take advantage of our 25% Off Storewide* Sale now through New Year's Day!
> 
> *Excludes Rings & Ring Accessories, ROH & Kayfabe Commentaries DVDs, the newest PWG DVDs (All Star Weekend, Young Bucks, & Steen DVDs), plus Clearance Items, FanPack Specials, Subscriptions, & Gift Certificates.


----------



## sharkboy22

I'm not seeing any discounts showing up in my highspots cart 

Maybe I should jus go through PWG


----------



## sXeMope

sharkboy22 said:


> Just great. XWT having their annual Christmas free leech and I have nonaccess to a laptop or PC atm. Does anyone know of a way to download their torrents to android? When I press download the file doesn't open with utorrent but rather jus downloads to my phone and I can't do anything with it.
> 
> And for those of you who are interested, RF video has their holiday sale up. Its pretty much the same as their BF sale. 35% off HOH. I may pick up a few items but I really hope Highspots does something to make up for the lackluster sales they've had all year. I've pretty much given up on getting BOLA at a discounted price and have fully prepared myself to pay the full $50


You're probably downloading the .torrent file. Is there any way to Open it in whatever mobile torrent app you're using?


----------



## sharkboy22

So...I placed my PWG order and I'm not sure if I did the right thing. I didn't see a drop down box or anything like that where I could have selected the DVDs so I just listed them in the note to seller section of PayPal.

Did I mess up?


----------



## sXeMope

Nope. That's how they do that sale IIRC.

--

Rockstar Pro launched their own On Demand service. Worth checking out for $6.99 a month. I watched A Killer X-Mas a couple of weeks back and it was a really fun show. Nothing MOTYC but not a bad show.

https://www.rockstarpronetwork.com/


----------



## Even Flow

Platt said:


> For those waiting to get BOLA on sale, PWG have added it to their winter sale and Highspots are running the below sale.


I would be tempted to order the BOLA shows, and 2 others, but after the last time I got charged by customs, that isn't happening again. 

I'll just wait until Gabe has another sale, and they get reduced.


----------



## RKing85

yeah, you just list your dvd's in the note to seller. You should be good.

Got some cash for Christmas and tempted to do another PWG sale order, but god damn is the exchange rate ever a bitch right now. I think I got enough on my to watch list to last me well into 2016 without doing another order.


----------



## Count Vertigo

CHIKARA doing something nice for Christmas: http://chikarapro.com/


----------



## sharkboy22

I really wanna get some stuff in that RF sale but my exchange rate (as well as a recession) is also killing me and I had to spend a lot more than I budgeted for this month due to expected and unforeseen circumstances. I don't how long again it will be till they do a sale like that but it looks like I'm going to have to wait it out a while again as Windy City Classic and TPI are on my wishlist over at SMV.


----------



## Count Vertigo

sharkboy22 said:


> I really wanna get some stuff in that RF sale but my exchange rate (as well as a recession) is also killing me and I had to spend a lot more than I budgeted for this month due to expected and unforeseen circumstances. I don't how long again it will be till they do a sale like that but it looks like I'm going to have to wait it out a while again as Windy City Classic and TPI are on my wishlist over at SMV.


Windy City Classic was amazing man, I would torrent it and buy the DVD for the collection later.


----------



## Corey

Pretty cool little deal on the ROH site:












> Holidays just about over? 2015 in the books? NOT SO FAST – IT’s BOXING DAY!!!
> 
> Honor Nation,
> 
> Ring of Honor reached new milestones in 2015 and we absolutely could not have done it without the best fans on the planet ! We hope you have enjoyed the holidays thus far and all of our absolutely unbeatable sales. The year is not quite over yet though. We have one more special offering in celebration of Boxing Day on December 26th.
> 
> A special item has been created – a special ROH MYSTERY BOX – just for you, at a price just for you….
> 
> What’s in the box? Now that’s a mystery – Well not entirely , but we promise to make it GOOD!
> 
> You will receive :
> 
> (1) 2015 T-Shirt based on your size selected
> (1) 2015 Live Event DVD
> (1) Ring of Honor Water Bottle
> (2) Ring of Honor Koozies
> 
> This Box is valued at $50, filled with new merchandise, and the special price for you on December 26th is JUST $17.99!
> 
> This Box is available all day on December 26th and because we know many of you will be traveling, the sale will extend to Sunday, December 27th at Midnight!


----------



## RKing85

still waiting on my Black Friday RF video order to ship.


----------



## Platt

I'd email them, I ended up sending two and even though I got no reply it shipped a couple of hours after the second.


----------



## sharkboy22

Has anyone ever bought CZW Blu Rays from RF Video? I'm getting a gut feeling that they won't have commentary on them is probably more of a fan cam footage. I really don't want to waste money on them if that's the casem


----------



## Platt

RF were doing the filming for CZW the time they were doing blu Rays so they're the real thing and will have commentary. I don't have any myself but do have some of the WSU ones filmed in the same days.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## sXeMope

RKing85 said:


> still waiting on my Black Friday RF video order to ship.


Yeah, send him an email. I've had to wait two weeks in the past and sent an email basically saying that past experiences were positive, but even during a big sale, waiting two weeks for an order to ship is a little much and it was in the mail the next day. After a month you have every right to be a complete dick in the situation, but I've always tried to be somewhat understanding with companies around sales because theres only a few people doing all the orders as opposed to WWE/TNA where there are probably dozens.


----------



## RKing85

second order in a row from rf that has taken over a month to ship. Last time I e-mailed it was apparently cause he had an order of dvd's coming to him that didn't get delivered which included some of the discs that I had ordered.


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE freebie is one a few of you may not have seen before:


----------



## Platt

I'll be holding out till the last possible moment in hopes of them adding Windy City Classic.


----------



## Even Flow

RKing85 said:


> second order in a row from rf that has taken over a month to ship. Last time I e-mailed it was apparently cause he had an order of dvd's coming to him that didn't get delivered which included some of the discs that I had ordered.


I've done 2 orders with RF this year.

First in July, that took 5 days to ship from when I ordered my DVD's. And obviously Black Friday, my DVD's got dispatched after I did my order 12 days before.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> I'll be holding out till the last possible moment in hopes of them adding Windy City Classic.


Is that a heaps longer sale than usual?


----------



## sXeMope

smitlick said:


> Is that a heaps longer sale than usual?


Yeah, their usual sale is only a 1-day thing.


----------



## sharkboy22

So I've decided to break my promise and not buy anymore DVDs for the rest of the year by putting HOH VII and the two Best of SMW in my cart. However, I'm a bit skeptical as to whether or not all the matches are in full on the SMW DVDs. I hate how Rob does not put if the matches are clipped or not in the description. I seriously want to fling that Tajiri DVD at his face. But it seems as it's the only way I would get to see the infamous Loser Leaves Town Cage match between the R&R Express and the Heavenly Bodies. Does anyone happen to own the DVD and can confirm?

Oh and does anyone own HOH Blu Rays? Are they actual Blu Ray quality or just 720p footage? I'm tired of paying $5 more for pretty much Youtube HD quality.


----------



## Brock

sharkboy22 said:


> But it seems as it's the only way I would get to see the infamous Loser Leaves Town Cage match between the R&R Express and the Heavenly Bodies.


I could upload the match for you.


----------



## sharkboy22

Brock said:


> I could upload the match for you.


That would be greatly appreciated 

I could really use the savings. 

Thanks.


----------



## Brock

sharkboy22 said:


> That would be greatly appreciated
> 
> I could really use the savings.
> 
> Thanks.


NP. I'll drop you mention when it's up.


----------



## RKing85

e-mail Rob about my Black Friday order and about 5 hours later I got an e-mail saying it shipped.

So at least it's on it's way.


----------



## sharkboy22

Thanks to @Brock for uploading that match. I've been dying to get my hands on it for months now. 

Funny story (well not really) but Rob replied to my email saying that all the matches are in their entirety yet I found out that the Barbed Wire Cage Match between the Fantastics and the Bodies was originally aired as a clipped match. So I'm not sure if I should believe him or not. He also said that the HOH VII are Blu Ray quality. Really hoping they are. 

Anyway, can anyone recommend anything from the RF catalog? I don't have much from them so there's a high chance I don't already own it. I'm thinking about the Dreamer vs Raven set. Even though it's a little bit more, it's still in my budget and its definitely a must-have. But RF does a lot of 40% off ECW sales, so I'm not sure if it's worth getting at this point in time. Might be better to take advantage of the discounted independent and Best Of sets.


----------



## Even Flow

sharkboy22 said:


> Thanks to @Brock for uploading that match. I've been dying to get my hands on it for months now.
> 
> Funny story (well not really) but Rob replied to my email saying that all the matches are in their entirety yet I found out that the Barbed Wire Cage Match between the Fantastics and the Bodies was originally aired as a clipped match. So I'm not sure if I should believe him or not. He also said that the HOH VII are Blu Ray quality. Really hoping they are.
> 
> Anyway, can anyone recommend anything from the RF catalog? I don't have much from them so there's a high chance I don't already own it. I'm thinking about the Dreamer vs Raven set. Even though it's a little bit more, it's still in my budget and its definitely a must-have. But RF does a lot of 40% off ECW sales, so I'm not sure if it's worth getting at this point in time. Might be better to take advantage of the discounted independent and Best Of sets.


If you're a die-hard ECW fan like me, then I would suggest start collecting the Hardcore TV's, TNN episodes & the PPV's/live events, then the fancams. Especially as Rob does the 40% off ECW sales every so often. If you don't want to do that, then just go for the Best of Sets.


----------



## RKing85

For my Black Friday order from RF, I went old school. Smokey Mountain, Memphis, some other random one offs. Some of those territories I have seen embarassing little of.

For the most part, I stick to indies with my RF orders. Not a fan of ECW, so I can't help you there.


----------



## Platt

My Gabe order finally arrived, good news is one of the PWG DVDs they said was sold out and refunded me for is actually here so yay free DVD, bad news is another customs charge.

Only waiting for RF (arrived in UK on 21st and tracking hasn't changed since ) and PCW who are based 100 miles away so really shouldn't take more than a couple of days.


----------



## Even Flow

You got charged by customs again? Shit

How much did you spend on Gabe's sale? Could be why. I've never been charged when i've done an order with Gabe in the past.


----------



## Platt

It was 16 shows, he'd marked it as gift but $80. Shit happens. It's why I only make big orders once a year from these places.


----------



## Brock

One thing I would say about Highspots UK is that their delivery has always been spot on for me. They even sent my BOLA 2014 dvds this week when payment wasn't cleared yet.


----------



## Corey

Another ROH sale. If you're a ringside member, you can save a ridiculous 65% on shows from 2013 or older.


----------



## smitlick

So that means I should bother catching up on 2015 ROH in 2018 then for cheap DVDs?


----------



## sharkboy22

^lol

I'm always deterred from buying from ROH when I see the ridiculous shipping prices. They make it all back in shipping. But considering that Highspots sells the older shows and compilations for $20, you end up saving quite a it.

I really wish I took advantage of the 35% off comps sale they did a few weeks ago. I didn't know the comps I wanted were just $6.99 

Hopefully they do another one some time in the near future. I want to get my hands on the first Adam Cole comp, the first Eddie Edwards, both Tyler Black sets and the Roderick Strong ones as well.


----------



## Platt

My New Years Resolution should be to but less this year but that's never going to happen so why bother making it. Instead I'm going to make one to actually put stuff away on my shelves when I buy it unlike this year. Just spent 4 hours reorganizing everything so I could put away all the stuff that's been getting dumped in random piles since Black Friday 2014 :$


----------



## Brock

I'll pop round to help you Platt. I'll bring my HDD too, yeah. :side:


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> My New Years Resolution should be to but less this year but that's never going to happen so why bother making it. Instead I'm going to make one to actually put stuff away on my shelves when I buy it unlike this year. Just spent 4 hours reorganizing everything so I could put away all the stuff that's been getting dumped in random piles since Black Friday 2014 :$


I stopped buying DVDs due to space constraints but I used to find that keeping new DVDs out gave me more motivation to watch them. But at the same time I had the same issue as you where I eventually had so many put to the side that I had another small collection in my "To Watch" list, haha.


----------



## Platt

That's exactly how it started for me keeping them out till I watched them, but then even after I watched them they were just getting put back on the random piles.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*EVOLVE 52
(November 7, 2015)*

Ethan Page vs Lio Rush **

Anthony Nese vs Peter Kaasa **

Tracy Williams vs Matt Riddle **

Caleb Konley vs TJ Perkins ***

Johnny Gargano vs Drew Gulak ***1/2

*EVOLVE Championship*
Timothy Thatcher (c) vs Drew Galloway ***1/4

Drew Gulak & TJ Perkins vs Timothy Thatcher & Matt Riddle N/R

Overall Rating: 6.75


*AAW The Windy City Classic XI
(November 28, 2015)*

Tommaso Ciampa vs Fénix ***

Tyson Dux & Matt Cage vs Shane Hollister & Markus Crane **

Buck Nasty vs Connor Braxton vs Marion Fontaine vs Brett Gakiya vs CJ Esparza vs Kongo Kong 1/4*

Davey Vega vs ACH **

*AAW Tag Team Championship*
The Hooligans (Devin Cutter & Mason Cutter) (c) vs Oi4K (Dave Crist & Jake Crist) **

*AAW Heritage Championship*
Louis Lyndon (c) vs Alex Shelley **1/4

2 on 1 Handicap Match
Christian Faith vs Gregory Iron & Russ Jones *1/2

Chris Hero vs Pentagón Jr. **3/4

*AAW Heavyweight Championship* - 3 Way Elimination
Ethan Page (c) vs Eddie Kingston vs Trevor Lee **3/4

Overall Rating: 4.5


----------



## sharkboy22

Holy crap. After hearing all the horror stories about PWG, I'm surprised my winter sale order arrived in jus 5 days. So kudos to them.


----------



## RKing85

Platt said:


> My New Years Resolution should be to but less this year but that's never going to happen so why bother making it. Instead I'm going to make one to actually put stuff away on my shelves when I buy it unlike this year. Just spent 4 hours reorganizing everything so I could put away all the stuff that's been getting dumped in random piles since Black Friday 2014 :$


just the thought of that makes me sick. I'm anal about that type of stuff. When I get something it goes on my "to watch" pile. Then the SECOND I am done watching it it goes into it's place on the shelf. Sorting on the shelf is done by organization, in chronological order.


----------



## sXeMope

Just saw this on Twitter...









This year just got a whole lot more interesting...


----------



## Platt

RF order finally arrived :mark: and no customs :mark:

Just won this Ebay auction



> Tournament Of Death 2002
> Tournament Of Death 2003
> Tournament Of Death 2004
> Tournament Of Death 2005
> Tournament Of Death 2006
> Tournament Of Death 2007
> Tournament Of Death Fast Forward
> Tournament Of Death 2008
> Tournament Of Death 2009
> Tournament Of Death Rewind
> Tournament Of Death vs Gorefest
> Tournament Of Death 2011
> Tournament Of Death 2012
> Tournament Of Death Europe
> Tournament Of Death 2013
> Tournament Of Death 2014
> Tournament Of Death 2015


Every TOD in one go :mark:


----------



## DarloKid

Platt said:


> RF order finally arrived :mark: and no customs :mark:
> 
> Just won this Ebay auction
> 
> 
> 
> Every TOD in one go :mark:



how much ?


----------



## Platt

£100ish was going cheaper but someone bid me up at the end. I've been wanting to grab them for a while so seemed the perfect time and saved me around $100 over buying them from SMV during their sales.


----------



## smitlick

Some of the earlier ones are pretty terrible DVD viewing experiences if you havent already seen them. Also hopefully all of the ones you bought are the SMV releases and not the random releases that someone put out.


----------



## Platt

Yeah all SMV releases, I don't remember them being that bad to watch last time I worked through them.

The same guy has another lot containing the following shows, anyone know how they are?




> VOW - LORD OF ANARCHY
> BCW - BRINK OF DEATH 1 & 2
> BCW - BRINK OF DEATH 3
> BCW - BRINK OF DEATH 4
> MAW - HARDCORE CUP 2002
> EPW - HARDCORE HARVEST 2014
> EPW - HARDCORE HARVEST 2015
> CZW/FIGHT CLUB - PROJECT MAYHEM
> MAW - HARDCORE CUP 2003
> IWA DS - SOFTCORE CUP
> XPW - BAPTISED IN BLOOD I & II
> CCW - KING OF THE COLISEUM
> OHW - DEATH IN THE VALLEY
> IWA JAPAN - KING OF THE DEATH MATCHES
> ICW - INSANE 8 2010
> ICW - INSANE 8 2012
> GCW - NICK GAGE INVITATIONAL
> UPW - LORD OF HARDCORE 2013
> wXw - GOREFEST
> wXw - GOREFEST II
> STRANGLHOLD - BLOODSTOCK
> SNW - NIGHT OF THE PSYCHOS I
> SNW - NIGHT OF THE PSYCHOS II
> UPW - LORD OF HARDCORE 2014
> UPW - LORD OF HARDCORE 2015


----------



## sXeMope

Platt said:


> Yeah all SMV releases, I don't remember them being that bad to watch last time I worked through them.
> 
> The same guy has another lot containing the following shows, anyone know how they are?


Of what I've seen...

VOW - LORD OF ANARCHY - Skippable. For the most part it felt like one of those tournaments that featured a bunch of guys who didn't regularly do Deathmatches. Stuff involving Tremont and Masada delivered but other than that, meh.

EPW - HARDCORE HARVEST 2014
EPW - HARDCORE HARVEST 2015
- Both of these shows are okay. Nothing amazing, but worth watching if you're a fan of deathmatches. Features a lot of the newer IWA Mid South guys.

XPW - BAPTISED IN BLOOD I & II - lol.

CCW - KING OF THE COLISEUM - Nothing special. I was gonna buy it but it popped up on XWT before SMV had a sale so I downloaded it from there. Wasn't a bad tournament, but I'm glad I didn't buy it.

OHW - DEATH IN THE VALLEY - I watched this a long time ago and it was decent. Had some stinkers, but I remember the finals were great.

IWA JAPAN - KING OF THE DEATH MATCHES - I assume this is the one that had Funk/Foley? It's a good tournament but I personally wouldn't feel any need to own a copy of it (But then again I own like, 3 copies of it  )

STRANGLHOLD - BLOODSTOCK - I watched it probably a year ago. It was pretty good from what I remember.


----------



## Corey

A bunch of EVOLVE announcements. Looks like Galloway working in TNA doesn't mean much cause he's gonna keep working EVOLVE too (win for both parties). The first talent list was announced for their WM weekend shows and he & Sabre Jr. were the big names:

-EVOLVE Champion Timothy Thatcher
-Drew Galloway
-Zack Sabre Jr.
-Tommy End
-TJ Perkins
-Drew Gulak
-Tracy Williams
-The Premier Athlete Brand of Anthony Nese & Caleb Konley with So Cal Val
-Texas legend Terry Funk will make an appearance and be available for autographs and pictures at WWN Supershow: Mercury Rising 2016.
-Plus many more to be announced in the upcoming weeks! We are just getting started!

The tripleshot in Florida this month will crown the inaugural EVOLVE Tag Team Champs and it now features the Ethan Page Trial series, including PJ Black & Sami Callihan's returns to the company:

EVOLVE 53 - Ethan Page vs. PJ Black
EVOLVE 54 - Ethan Page vs. Sami Callihan
EVOLVE 55 - Ethan Page vs. a member of an eliminated team from the tag tournaments

Should be a great wrestling weekend in Orlando. Wish they did shit like this closer to me, like in Baltimore or something.

Here's the freebie this week. A preview of the tag team tournament. Pretty good match:


----------



## Platt

Do they still have the DGUSA tag titles or did they ditch them?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Even Flow

They got ditched, Platt.

Wikipedia says Gargano retired them at Evolve 43.


----------



## RKing85

My rfvideo order from Black Friday finally arrived!


----------



## Even Flow

Just seen this uploaded on the Evolve youtube account:


----------



## Corey

What the hell was that?


----------



## Count Vertigo

Are they getting a TV show or something?


----------



## Even Flow

PWInsider reckons it could have something to do with Sami coming back, and that he's going to play off his character in NXT...


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> Yeah all SMV releases, I don't remember them being that bad to watch last time I worked through them.
> 
> The same guy has another lot containing the following shows, anyone know how they are?


Dont overpay for that lot.. Oh and I got confused with the COD releases my bad.


----------



## Platt

Yeah think I'm going to pass on them only a couple that really interest me. Early CODs were indeed awful to try and watch, weren't the first few done outside at night with next to no lighting, I'm sure I remember trying to watch at least one where you could barely see anything going on.


----------



## RKing85

two discs one and no disc two's in my WXW 2015 16 Karat case........

it's the order from hell! haha.


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> Yeah think I'm going to pass on them only a couple that really interest me. Early CODs were indeed awful to try and watch, weren't the first few done outside at night with next to no lighting, I'm sure I remember trying to watch at least one where you could barely see anything going on.


Yep I think the second one in particular was probably the worst of the lot.



RKing85 said:


> two discs one and no disc two's in my WXW 2015 16 Karat case........
> 
> it's the order from hell! haha.


Thats happened to me a few times actually when buying wXw at Smart Mark but they've always fixed it up for me.


----------



## Obfuscation

If Callihan can carry that geek Ethan Page to something good, he'll continue to wow me. EVOLVE is still mostly a static promotion in my eyes. It gets good names on paper, yet doesn't execute to where it should.


----------



## FITZ

Evolve is consistently good but rarely great. I usually don't go out of my way to see it but I really like seeing them live because I know that they aren't going to have a real shitty show.


----------



## sharkboy22

Evolve just doesn't do it for me tbh. The last show I watched was probably the final chapter in the Roddy/Galloway series.

Right now my top 3 are:

1) Beyond
2) PWG
3) AAW

Yes, I have Beyond above PWG. I haven't watched BOLA as yet but their 2015 was so-so. PWG has lost some of its steam IMO. Hopefully, with the return of the ROH guys we will get to see some interesting dynamics. The cards for ASW look fantastic tho. I haven't seen the card for the first show.of the year cause I'm afraid of teh spoilers from ASW. Although, it's damn near impossible to avoid them.


----------



## Obfuscation

AAW is the dirt worst for me. Can't stand anything that company produces, other than being glad Callihan vs Hollister in 2013 culminated in a terrific match. My last straw was when Kingston vs Silas steel cage was the bane of modern day wrestling in a nutshell.

EVOLVE was on a good streak for me up until recently. Recently being about 2014 then the complete shows dropped off and I was getting about one thing I liked or not much at all. One of the WM weekend shows last year had me excited by its card so much, only to fall so flat. Galloway vs Nation, End vs Thatcher, etc. It was a bummer.

As far as consistently entertained goes, CZW is my promotion today. I'm behind on Chikara and will still have a soft spot for em too, naturally, but CZW is where I'm just having a lot of fun w/the product. Minus AR Fox coming back. They had to do that after I survived that moron Chris Dickinson finally fucking off. Shame. And plz bring back Mike Bailey.


----------



## sharkboy22

Have you tried AAW in 2015?

The thing I like the most about them is their storylines. One of the few indy companies that tries to give more or less everyone in the company a feud. It's a break from the typical dream match card feds. But if.its matches you're looking for, I highly recommend End/Ciampa. Probably AAW MOTY.

But I really enjoyed the shows leading up to the Windy City Classic. I've yet to see the big event but now that it's finally released I'll definitely be getting it in this month's sale.

And I'll leave this up for discussion in this post. Any one familiar with Gary Jay? I really think he needs to get more exposure. He's not main event level status but he can really be a solid undercard worker in so many other promotions. I know he had a breakout performance with Kyle O'Reilley at a SLA show (match with Roddy the previous night) and was featured on an EVOLVE card last year but other than that it seems as if his work is limited to these really small promotions. I believe for the most part he's a main stay in IWA-MS and from the few shows I've seen in 2014 he played a really good chicken shit heel.


----------



## Concrete

Speaking of AAW, have I missed people talking about The Chaos Theory event on January 15th? I am someone who maybe of unfairly is pestimistic when it comes to a lot of AAW cards. Rarely do they light me on fire and when I've given it a go I've left disappointed a lot times. The internet show they had going though had some hot stuff. 

The Chaos Theory has 5 matches announced. One looks entertaining but the other four are almost a lock to be in the good to great range.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684560808785780737

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684566430323351552

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684570799706013696

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684579181124960257

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/685607745081364480


----------



## RKing85

"Evolve is consistently good but rarely great"

Perfect quote about EVOLVE.

Binge watching King of Trios 2009 this weekend (out of town with no wife and kids and a lot of free time!) El Generico/Kota Ibushi. My word. That sequenece never gets old.


----------



## Count Vertigo

What I dislike about EVOLVE is how seriously it takes itself. You aren't fucking UFC, give these shows some names and these wrestlers some characters and stories FFS!


----------



## dezpool

I think Evolve took such a long time trying to figure out what it wanted to be, that it frustrated some people. Only around 2014/2015 did it establish its "voice" and how it wanted to present itself. And for fans of that grappling style, it's a strong alternative to other promotions.


----------



## Corey

Count Vertigo said:


> What I dislike about EVOLVE is how seriously it takes itself. You aren't fucking UFC, give these shows some names and these wrestlers some characters and stories FFS!


That's actually the type of feel they were going for when they first started. It was actually worse and you would've hated it.  No one had their own theme music and they had win/loss records that established a ranking system. It set itself apart from other promotions because of the MMA feel to it and the actual style of the guys who competed, but they quickly lost sight of what they were trying to do.


----------



## Count Vertigo

Jack Evans 187 said:


> That's actually the type of feel they were going for when they first started. It was actually worse and you would've hated it.  No one had their own theme music and they had win/loss records that established a ranking system. It set itself apart from other promotions because of the MMA feel to it and the actual style of the guys who competed, but they quickly lost sight of what they were trying to do.


That's a nice model if you are trying to go out of business in like 3 months :lol Gabe had an amazing run with ROH but IDK why his head just isn't in it with EVOLVE/FIP/whatever else he's booking ATM.


----------



## sXeMope

I liked the old Evolve format honestly. It was a neat little thing. Different from everything else at the time. Long-term though I don't think it could have been successful, especially if the leaderboards were to actually mean anything. Wrestlers who came in later were destined to fail on the leaderboards just because Hero, Richards, etc were there earlier and wrestling monthly, and only bringing someone a few times a year would be a terrible decision from a profit standpoint.

Still waiting for Brad Attitude to get his match against Chris Hero tho lolol


----------



## Concrete

sXeMope said:


> I liked the old Evolve format honestly. It was a neat little thing. Different from everything else at the time. Long-term though I don't think it could have been successful, especially if the leaderboards were to actually mean anything. Wrestlers who came in later were destined to fail on the leaderboards just because Hero, Richards, etc were there earlier and wrestling monthly, and only bringing someone a few times a year would be a terrible decision from a profit standpoint.
> 
> Still waiting for Brad Attitude to get his match against Chris Hero tho lolol


I think that format could totally have worked for a promotion that made sure to run monthly and made sure to know which guys you wanted to push. Granted the second one is a bit of a tall order. You couldn't really have a guy go on any sort of losing streak or it would take twice as long to make look credible again just on paper. Had to have some built in jobbers that you could bring in but would never be elevated which is probably tough to sell a guy on who eventually wants to do something with wrestling. I assume I guess.

Granted, the rankings they do now look far worse than the original W-L record they tried. Looks dumb. No wrestler benefits. Just something for them to pop out and tell people a few things that are going on in the company it seems without having enough going on to make it worth it.

Them bringing back the tag belts so quickly after dropping them is a hoot. At least it feels like it wasn't that long ago.


----------



## BillThompson

I'm of the opposite mind about EVOLVE as most. Think it was easily the best indie last year, if not the best overall promotion. Gabe has done a tremendous job of building cards that bring variety from top to bottom. If you want grappling you get that, brawling you get that, flying you get that, etc. They have a great collection of talent, and storyline wise the Hero versus Grapplers storyline was easily the best storyline in independent wrestling last year. I look forward to EVOLVE shows and to their matches every single month, and there really aren't many promotions I can say that about these days.


----------



## Concrete

BillThompson said:


> I'm of the opposite mind about EVOLVE as most. Think it was easily the best indie last year, if not the best overall promotion. Gabe has done a tremendous job of building cards that bring variety from top to bottom. If you want grappling you get that, brawling you get that, flying you get that, etc. They have a great collection of talent, and storyline wise the Hero versus Grapplers storyline was easily the best storyline in independent wrestling last year. I look forward to EVOLVE shows and to their matches every single month, and there really aren't many promotions I can say that about these days.


Let's say the Hero vs. Grapplers story culminated WrestleMania weekend. What stories have carried the promotion since then?

EDIT: Cause Catch Point hasn't been exactly lighting the world on fire.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I think a big part of what hurt EVOLVE in their earliest days was that the talent they seemed to be basing around kept leaving. Davey Richards is the first, most obvious example. Then you had the likes of Kyle O'Reilly and Adam Cole go to ROH, and later on the same with Bobby Fish. Jon Davis never got over the way they wanted. 

I for one am a big fan of the more recent way EVOLVE has been run, though I guess I am talking about the way it was a year ago since I am only currently at EVOLVE 36 in my viewing. I think treating each weekend of shows as their own ranking period is a great idea (do they still do that or did that already disappear like most Gabe ranking systems?). EVOLVE certainly has a talent roster that is both varied and skilled, including many of my personal favorite wrestlers which is what has inspired me to jump back into their product, at least in terms of buying the most recent blu-ray releases from them. I would be interested in jumping into the current product by ordering the next set of iPPVs, but I just can't see myself setting aside three nights in a row to watch them.


----------



## sharkboy22

The biggest turn off for me is the DVD (or Blu Ray now) releases. Like, seriously, how hard is it for Gabe to roll out the shows within a month's time? The latest Blu Ray release is 40 and the shows are well into 50s at this point. It's just so damn difficult to follow the product if you're not interested in live streaming.


----------



## Platt

That's the biggest obstacle for me as well. I follow as they release stuff which means I've only ever seen 1-19 and 31-40. So of the 4 champions they've had not a single persons reign is available in full. I've seen Fox crowned the first champion then the next title match available is Hero losing it to Galloway. Add in the missing DGUSA and China shows and what little storyline they do have has huge holes in it.

I'll keep watching because as someone said they never really have a bad show and they're all a reasonable length unlike some companies who still do 3-4 hour shows but I'll never fully invest in them till they can release stuff in a decent time frame on a regular basis.


----------



## BillThompson

Concrete said:


> Let's say the Hero vs. Grapplers story culminated WrestleMania weekend. What stories have carried the promotion since then?
> 
> EDIT: Cause Catch Point hasn't been exactly lighting the world on fire.


I've enjoyed the Catch Point stuff actually, but I have a soft spot for Gulak so maybe I'm alone there. Either way they haven't been working any big storylines. It's been Thatcher as fighting champion, Premiere Athlete Brand trying to legitimize themselves, Strong/Galloway, Gargano passing the torch, etc.


----------



## dezpool

Maybe Evolve could have gone with MP4 downloads if it was such a struggle to get shows out on DVD in a timely fashion. If Evolve can keep putting out DVD/Blu Ray releases on a consistent basis, and hang on to the roster of talent they have, I certainly see myself continuing to support them. I'm not really a big Sami fan, but with him back on the indies, I'm sure there are a few fresh matches they can book him in.


----------



## mk92071

Out of all the promotions, whether it be Puro, indies, or televised major companies, I enjoy EVOLVE the most. PWG used to be my favorite, but I really don't care for them as much since BOLA was a huge let down for me. EVOLVE puts out lots of quality matches. I don't care for storylines much (except for storytelling through matches), and I'm a big fan of Gulak/Thatcher/Busick style of matches. Also, Roderick Strong puts on some fucking amazing performances in EVOLVE. 

With that being said, Hero vs. Grapplers match wise was disappointing. I just don't dig Hero's matches nowadays, at best they're around ***1/4-1/2 for me. Nothing Hero does is great to me.


----------



## Corey

mk92071 said:


> Also, Roderick Strong puts on some fucking amazing performances in EVOLVE.


Him leaving/resigning exclusively with ROH & PWG dropped my interest in EVOLVE big time. I feel like he was one of the few that stood out from the pack with an identity and personality.


----------



## Platt




----------



## Even Flow

New Candice & Joey :mark:


----------



## smitlick

Platt said:


> That's the biggest obstacle for me as well. I follow as they release stuff which means I've only ever seen 1-19 and 31-40. So of the 4 champions they've had not a single persons reign is available in full. I've seen Fox crowned the first champion then the next title match available is Hero losing it to Galloway. Add in the missing DGUSA and China shows and what little storyline they do have has huge holes in it.
> 
> I'll keep watching because as someone said they never really have a bad show and they're all a reasonable length unlike some companies who still do 3-4 hour shows but I'll never fully invest in them till they can release stuff in a decent time frame on a regular basis.


I have most of the EVOLVE shows between 20-31 on my WWNLive account if your after anything in particular.

EDIT

Only missing 21 & 22


----------



## The Black Mirror

*I don't know how many of you keep up with PWX (although, you all should, in my opinion), but apparently Michael Elgin and Cedric Alexander had an incredible match last night at their Taken by Force III show in Charlotte. I'm usually at the PWX events, but missed last night's show because I was worn out from the ROH TV tapings from Saturday night. I hate I missed it. I saw people who were there live going nuts about the match on Twitter. Looking forward to purchasing the event later.*


----------



## Corey

Too Far Gone said:


> *I don't know how many of you keep up with PWX (although, you all should, in my opinion), but apparently Michael Elgin and Cedric Alexander had an incredible match last night at their Taken by Force III show in Charlotte. I'm usually at the PWX events, but missed last night's show because I was worn out from the ROH TV tapings from Saturday night. I hate I missed it. I saw people who were there live going nuts about the match on Twitter. Looking forward to purchasing the event later.*


I tried to last year and I've seen an occasional match or two, but I just ended up forgetting about it. Looking at last night's show, they used a lot of ROH talent since they were in the area and that looks interesting. Moose vs. Gunner and ANX vs. Country Jacked sound intriguing. May give it a download when it's released. Good shout out. (Y)


----------



## The Black Mirror

Jack Evans 187 said:


> I tried to last year and I've seen an occasional match or two, but I just ended up forgetting about it. Looking at last night's show, they used a lot of ROH talent since they were in the area and that looks interesting. Moose vs. Gunner and ANX vs. Country Jacked sound intriguing. May give it a download when it's released. Good shout out. (Y)


*They utilize ROH talent pretty frequently (given the Cedric Alexander connection, I assume, since PWX is his "home promotion"). The new owner (who bought the company in mid-2013) has done a good job with the product. It's a "can't miss" for us most months. Definitely check out their shows, whether in person or via download/DVD/BluRay if you can. Actually, a lot of people make the monthly trip from Virginia (and South Carolina and really all over) to come to the shows.*


----------



## Corey

EVOLVE announced that William Regal will be making an appearance at EVOLVE 54 and Chad Gable & Jason Jordan will be there for an autograph signing as well. It's the night before the Royal Rumble in Orlando.


----------



## Rah

As someone who dips in and out of promotions, looking for exceptional matches, there isn't exactly a promotion running that had the batting average Evolve did, the past two years. I think, now, they've over-saturated themselves, but that could be a view I'm holding without actually watching their shows and going on a gut reaction to matches I've already seen listed on upcoming cards. What Evolve did, quite smartly, is take hot prospects getting traction in their little pockets and put them on a bigger stage. I recall two years back that there might not have been more than two of us toot tooting Thatcher's horn and, yet, the Evolve thread in the NXT section is littered with posters praising both Thatcher and Regal (a wrestler I'd honestly thought was seen as inferior to both Finlay and Benoit, until recently). Georgia state wrestling seems to be getting a fire lit under its ass, and it would be nice to see some guys like Rave and Matthews getting some time in Evolve, too. Yehi did more than give enough reason why he's someone more people should be talking up. He'd be a great fit into Evolve's style, quite honestly.

Lucha POP want to run matches with Thatcher, and BattlArts has Thatcher's role-model, Ishikawa, a couple hundred miles away in Canada but it doesn't seem these two promotions are going to do very much. Evolve would do well to emulate Chikara bringing in Mexican talent to work their rosters. Running the bigger current names like Drago and Pentagon Jr is a good enough start, but put emphasis on those that match your style like Black Terry. Wrestlers don't need to be big enough names to work, provided their talents are exceptional. I think Thatcher showed that. He was a literal nobody that people mocked in 2014, now he's the head of the promotion.



BillThompson said:


> I have a soft spot for Gulak so maybe I'm alone there.


Yep.


----------



## Obfuscation

Over-saturated is a great word to describe EVOLVE over the course of say a year or so. Where they used to be such a styles blend oriented promotion, that was lost as we all know, then it floated around in ambiguity, pushing Gargano, being fused w/DGUSA w/next to no identity other than being the place "where Gabe books". Then they kind of lit a brief spark. They wanted to sort of bring it all back around, got the grouping of guys like Thatcher/Biff/ZSJ/Gulak/End/Hero etc and wanted to showcase that kind of "real" athletics atmosphere. Unfortunately, it didn't have legs. Not long did those matches run out of steam, others on the roster started getting blended in and (well, attempted) working the exact same way, only to see it fail to draw interest. w/good reason. It's like they're right there on the precipice of getting interesting. Some solid ideas, a solid roster, yet it's falling flat. There's too much of one thing. Missing the original essence of the company & not doing enough to garner much w/this new output of their's. The identity struggle continues to remain.


----------



## BillThompson

I really can't agree with any of that. Don't see how the grappling style has been shown to have no legs when EVOLVE is more talked about now than it ever was before. Also don't see how that's the only style they use. They still have guys doing their own thing, with any given having maybe two at most grappling matches and the rest consisting of a mix of brawling, high flying, etc. EVOLVE's strength is the varied product they produce, where in one match you can have Johnny Gargano flipping everywhere, the next Drew Galloway brawling all over the building, then PAB doing their athletic thing, and finally a grappling heavy main event. They are diverse, more diverse than they ever have been.


----------



## Braylyt

I don't usually come to the indy sections on this board so idk if this is the right place to ask but I stumbled across this PWG match by accident (was actually looking for Gargano matches) and I was blown away.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=622_SfrCjmQ

I've done a complete 180 on the Young Bucks now. According to cagematch this was the best match ever for all 4, so if anyone could point me to some bouts by others that can match this, I'd greatly appreciate it. Reps on deck for any suggestion.

Just some exciting fastpaced action with a couple of cool hardcore spots. 

That fucking insane bump Candice took, holy shit. I haven't legit marked out in disbelieve like that for years. She's a goddamn beast.


----------



## Brock

_Seven - World Tag Team Championship 3-Way Guerrilla Warfare
The Young Bucks vs. The Cutler Bros vs. El Generico & Paul London_

You've probably seen it already, but.


----------



## Even Flow

Braylyt said:


> I don't usually come to the indy sections on this board so idk if this is the right place to ask but I stumbled across this PWG match by accident (was actually looking for Gargano matches) and I was blown away.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=622_SfrCjmQ
> 
> I've done a complete 180 on the Young Bucks now. According to cagematch this was the best match ever for all 4, so if anyone could point me to some bouts by others that can match this, I'd greatly appreciate it. Reps on deck for any suggestion.
> 
> Just some exciting fastpaced action with a couple of cool hardcore spots.
> 
> That fucking insane bump Candice took, holy shit. I haven't legit marked out in disbelieve like that for years. She's a goddamn beast.


Oh, the match where Candice got the superkick with thumbtacks glued to the shoe. She's got balls for wanting to take that bump.


----------



## Even Flow

Just seen this pop up on youtube. Sami's RF Shoot preview:


----------



## RKing85

Candice and Johnny got engaged.


----------



## TJQ




----------



## sharkboy22

Picked up my HOH VII DVD yesterday and was surprised to see that when I opened the case, the disc said Blu Ray. Of course, it wasn't a Blu Ray and it just seems as if Rob couldn't be bothered to print separate disc labels. For most people, this is a non-issue. For me, it's just another example of his level of professionalism. You would think he would put a little more effort into the production given that he is the exclusive distributor. The menu is god-awful as well. Oh well, at least it's not the generic black and white label that looks like it was put together by some random tape trader on the internet.


----------



## Platt

He probably just printed the wrong one by mistake as mine says DVD on it.


----------



## Corey

So this is happening for NEW in a couple weeks. Should be interesting to say the least.


----------



## Concrete

Sami Callihan had two really good matches on the last 2CW shows so likely they'll add another in CT.


----------



## Platt




----------



## The Black Mirror

*I'm not sure where to post this, as I looked back through several pages and could not find the CHIKARA thread. I swear there used to be one. Here goes...

CHIKARA comes to my area of the country at least one time per season. I've never gone to one of their shows, but I've come close to pulling the trigger on several occasions over the last couple of years. I wanted to ask if anybody here had been to a CHIKARA show before and could recommend it. It looks really fun, but zany at the same time, so I can never decide whether it will be worth the money/trip (within the same state). I'd like to sit on the front row, but $40.00 each is pretty steep when you don't know what to expect.*


----------



## RKing85

CHIKARA certainly isn't for everybody. I can only imagine how much someone like Lance Storm hates CHIKARA. But very rarely do I hear from somebody who went to a CHIKARA show where they said they didn't have fun.

Never been to a CHIKARA show myself. I was going to go to the North Dakota show that was "planned" before the shutdown happened.


----------



## Count Vertigo

This fucking guy :lmao

http://www.foxsports.com/video?vid=603833411661

Connor Braxton 4 champ everywhere.,


----------



## The Black Mirror

RKing85 said:


> CHIKARA certainly isn't for everybody. I can only imagine how much someone like Lance Storm hates CHIKARA. But very rarely do I hear from somebody who went to a CHIKARA show where they said they didn't have fun.
> 
> Never been to a CHIKARA show myself. I was going to go to the North Dakota show that was "planned" before the shutdown happened.


*Thanks for the insight.*


----------



## FITZ

Too Far Gone said:


> *I'm not sure where to post this, as I looked back through several pages and could not find the CHIKARA thread. I swear there used to be one. Here goes...
> 
> CHIKARA comes to my area of the country at least one time per season. I've never gone to one of their shows, but I've come close to pulling the trigger on several occasions over the last couple of years. I wanted to ask if anybody here had been to a CHIKARA show before and could recommend it. It looks really fun, but zany at the same time, so I can never decide whether it will be worth the money/trip (within the same state). I'd like to sit on the front row, but $40.00 each is pretty steep when you don't know what to expect.*


I've seen them live a few times and have had mostly good experiences. I lived in Philly for a while so I saw them there a few times and I also went to a King of Trios one year. I'm of the opinion that live wrestling is almost always fun as I rarely have bad experiences. 

Chikara is pretty good live because they do lots of flips and stuff like that and that kind of wrestling comes across a lot better in person than on DVD. 

You should go and get the front row. Front row makes for the best wrestling experience I can think of.


----------



## sharkboy22

So Sami Callihan and JWM had a match at the last IWA-MS show if anyone cares, I know I do. Definitely picking it up on DVD when it's released. Really hoping Sami makes more appearances in IWA. I really enjoyed their 2014 reboot but they lost me in 2015 due to the lack of big names/top-class performers. Not to knock the local talent but they obviously have their flaws. Wouldn't mind seeing Sami/Bentley some time down the road though.


----------



## Corey

Well it took em forever, but here's the matches for the first round of the EVOLVE Tag Title tournament and the entire EVOLVE 53 card for this Friday:

*EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament First Round Match*
EVOLVE Champion Timothy Thatcher & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Hero & Tommy End

*EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament First Round Match*
Caleb Konley & Anthony Nese w/ So Cal Val & Andrea vs. The Bravados

*EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament First Round Match*
Roppongi Vice vs. Team Tremendous

*EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament First Round Match*
Johnny Gargano & Drew Galloway vs. Drew Gulak & TJ Perkins

*Style Battle Round Robin Singles Tournament Night 1 featuring:*
-Fred Yehi
-Matt Riddle
-Peter Kaasa
-Tracy Williams

*Bonus Match*
PJ Black vs. Ethan Page


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Well it took em forever, but here's the matches for the first round of the EVOLVE Tag Title tournament and the entire EVOLVE 53 card for this Friday:
> 
> *EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament First Round Match*
> EVOLVE Champion Timothy Thatcher & Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Chris Hero & Tommy End
> 
> *EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament First Round Match*
> Caleb Konley & Anthony Nese w/ So Cal Val & Andrea vs. The Bravados
> 
> *EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament First Round Match*
> Roppongi Vice vs. Team Tremendous
> 
> *EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament First Round Match*
> Johnny Gargano & Drew Galloway vs. Drew Gulak & TJ Perkins
> 
> *Style Battle Round Robin Singles Tournament Night 1 featuring:*
> -Fred Yehi
> -Matt Riddle
> -Peter Kaasa
> -Tracy Williams
> 
> *Bonus Match*
> PJ Black vs. Ethan Page


Thatcher is out now due to a staph infection. Sami Callihan will be replacing him as Sabre's partner.


----------



## Corey

Wrestling is Life said:


> Thatcher is out now due to a staph infection. Sami Callihan will be replacing him as Sabre's partner.


Wow damn, Thatcher is gonna miss one of their biggest weekends in company history. That's a shame, BUT, Sami & Zack should make for a fantastic team. Fully expect them to get to the finals against Galloway & Gargano.


----------



## Rah

Sami's a better fit for that possible final, anyway.


----------



## Corey

Ciampa has now been added to both the Saturday and Sunday shows to replace what Sami was originally doing. He'll be wrestling Ethan Page at 54 and going up against someone who's been eliminated from the tournament at 55.


----------



## Even Flow

Gabe will probably start to use Ciampa more, if he likes what he sees this weekend.


----------



## dezpool

I didn't really enjoy his work in ROH, but from what I've seen, Ciampa has been looking really good in AAW. I actually really like the sound of a Sami and Zack tag team.


----------



## RKing85

Ciampa is someone who hasn't developed quite as much as I was expecting him to. Or maybe just I hoped he would.

I enjoy his matches for the most part, but I usually find myself thinking, "while good, this could be better"


----------



## Corey

Seeing as how I'll probably be snowed in this weekend (as will most of the east coast), I'm considering buying the iPPV for EVOLVE 53. The tag tournament looks good and $9.99 is completely reasonable. RPG Vice/Team Tremendous sounds like a real sleeper.


----------



## Wrestling is Life

I just went ahead and ordered all three EVOLVE shows for this weekend. The United triple shot that DGUSA ran to crown the first ever Open the United Gate Champions is among my favorite series of events, so I am hoping this weekend will deliver the same sort of results.


----------



## sXeMope

Even Flow said:


> Gabe will probably start to use Ciampa more, if he likes what he sees this weekend.


I'm curious as to if Ciampa suddenly showing up in Evolve has anything to do with the WWE/WWN "working relationship". Considering that Ciampa has been working for NXT semi-regularly for the last 6 months it wouldn't surprise me to see him become a regular in Evolve.

Also very curious as to what Regals announcement on Saturday will be.


----------



## legobro32

Completely new to the indy scene but a big fan of wrestling regardless.. That being said I bought tickets to evolve and the mercury rising supershow wrestlemania weekend second row! Considering shimmer but since I'm not familiar with the product unsure of what.. Help? Thanks!!


----------



## Corey

I definitely think Ciampa working for EVOLVE has a direct link to the NXT pairing.



legobro32 said:


> Completely new to the indy scene but a big fan of wrestling regardless.. That being said I bought tickets to evolve and the mercury rising supershow wrestlemania weekend second row! Considering shimmer but since I'm not familiar with the product unsure of what.. Help? Thanks!!


What date is the SHIMMER show? I know there's a lot going down that weekend and I would personally try to attend the EVOLVE and ROH show(s) before I worried about SHIMMER.

Are you going to Wrestlemania too?


----------



## legobro32

Yes I'm going to wrestlemania and raw both floor seats! Going to supercard of honor.. Evolve and mercury rising I'm not familiar with so I don't know what to expect? Shimmer is Saturday afternoon.


----------



## Corey

legobro32 said:


> Yes I'm going to wrestlemania and raw both floor seats! Going to supercard of honor.. Evolve and mercury rising I'm not familiar with so I don't know what to expect? Shimmer is Saturday afternoon.


So Friday night you're just going to Supercard of Honor at 7:30? Or are you doing EVOLVE at 4 PM along with SCOH afterwards? Both EVOLVE & Mercury Rising on Saturday (12 noon and 8 PM) or just Mercury?

Interesting that you passed up on NXT Friday night in favor of ROH. I like your tastes. 

In reference to SHIMMER, I don't personally watch so I'm not sure what to expect (other than women's wrestling), but if you wanna squeeze yet another wrestling event in that weekend, why not huh? I'd personally skip on it because there's SO MANY FUCKING SHOWS, but that's up to you. :lol I think I'd be be pretty damn exhausted.


----------



## legobro32

Well I'm doing supercard of honor Friday.. Evolve Saturday at 12.. Mercury rising at 8.. Which is why I was thinking of squeezing in shimmer at 4 Sat? Love roh's style.. Lethal.. Briscoe.. Cole.. Young bucks I just couldn't resist considering I've never seen a live show. Since I'm doing mania raw and axxess I'm trying to catch as much indy wrestling as possible. But like I said I'm unfamiliar with evolve though I hear good things!


----------



## BillThompson

The WWE/WWN relationship may have something to do with Ciampa showing up in WWN, but it probably has more to do with all the buzz around how great he's been over the past 6 months or so. He's been having great matches and putting in great performances everywhere he goes.


----------



## Corey

*Rev Pro UK - High Stakes 2016

**RPW British Cruiserweight Championship
*Pete Dunne (c) vs. Flash Morgan Webster - *** 1/4

Big Damo vs. "Speedball" Mike Bailey - ** 3/4

Doug Williams vs. Colt Cabana - ** 1/2

*#1 Contender's Match
*Marty Scurll vs. Will Ospreay - **** 3/4

*ROH World Championship
*Jay Lethal (c) vs. Mark Haskins - *** 1/2

*No Disqualification
*The Revolutionists (Samuels, Castle, & Bodom) vs. Jimmy Havoc, T-Bone & ??? - ** 3/4

*RPW British Heavyweight Championship
*AJ Styles (c) vs. Zack Sabre Jr. - *** 1/2


- The "Bruiserweight" Pete Dunne. That's one awesome nickname. Solid opener here. Came together really nicely in the last several minutes with the story of Webster literally HAVING to hit a big move from the top rope in order to win, but Dunne always having his number.

- Damo vs. Bailey was alright, but far more competitive than I pictured it being. Having Bailey come out on the offensive right off the bat was a bit strange. I wish Damo would've looked and wrestled like more of a monster in this so we could've gotten a classic David vs. Goliath battle, but they decided to go a different direction. Fun at times, but forgettable. Crowd loved Bailey in his debut though.

- You should probably know what to expect from Williams vs. Cabana. Nothing was taken too seriously and Doug had a grin on his face from ear-to-ear throughout most of it. No complaints though. It was a fun match with some neat sequences.

- Scurll vs. Ospreay: :sodone Talk about knowing your opponent, scouting your opponent, and wanting to kill your opponent. WHAT A FUCKING MATCH

- Lethal vs. Haskins was a total change of pace, but a refreshing one from all the craziness. Very slower paced, traditional matchup. Haskins was a bit boring during his control period, but other than that it was quite good. The ending was honestly pretty funny because Lethal didn't work heel the whole time until that. :lol

- A short, but fun No DQ 6-man. Mystery partner was cool but didn't add a whole lot to the match. It was all about Havoc vs. The Revolutionists. Ending was a bit abrupt, but an otherwise fun brawl.

- Styles & Sabre could probably sleepwalk their way to a good match and that's pretty much what I think they did here. They took very few risks, kept it rather grounded, but still gave us a solid main event with a good amount of submission work. I did honestly feel like they were speeding through the finishing stretch, but it wasn't too much of negative. Just an observation that I think they should've slowed it down. It's more about the postmatch stuff than the actual match itself though. Gives me goosebumps.

- Not quite Rev Pro's best outing (High Stakes last year was better imo), but yet another really good show from them. Scurll/Ospreay is worth your money alone. https://vimeo.com/ondemand/highstakes2016/152289028​


----------



## Corey

So Triple H was actually in attendance at the EVOLVE show tonight:










Some of the results from the past two nights were a bit surprising, but tomorrow's show looks REALLY good. I'd love to order it if it weren't the same day as the AFC/NFC CHampionships and the Royal Rumble. :lol



Spoiler: EVOLVE 55 lineup



*EVOLVE Tag Team Title Tournament - Finals*
Chris Hero & Tommy End vs. Drew Galloway & Johnny Gargano

Zack Sabre Jr. vs. Sami Callihan
(_this actually came about because their team lost back-to-back night so Sami got pissed and challenged Zack to a match_)

*Second Chance Tag Team Tournament Finals Elimination Match*
Team Tremendous vs. Roppongi Vice vs. The Bravados vs. Drew Gulak & TJ Perkins

Tommaso Ciampa vs. ???
(_this could potentially be Caleb Konley, Anthony Nese, or someone else eliminated from Style Battle_)


----------



## FITZ

I went to a local indy show last night and had a fun time. I almost left after the first match when these two guys started talking about having a title match and they agreed to have a 1 hour iron man match. I had never seen either guy wrestle before but I didn't know who either guy was so I assumed (and assumed correctly as it turned out) that they couldn't be that great. Yet next month they're going to wrestle for an hour. Fuck that. 

Anyway it was a lot of fun. I sat in the second row for $10 and bought some absurd WWF Fanny Pack from 1991 for $2 at a merchandise table. So it was cheap, my little sister thought it was funny, and the show barely lasted longer than 2 hours.


----------



## ZEROVampire

*RPW High Stakes 2016
(January 16, 2016)*

*RPW British Cruiserweight Championship*
Pete Dunne (c) vs Morgan Webster **1/2

Big Damo vs Mike Bailey ***

Doug Williams vs Colt Cabana **1/4

RPW British Heavyweight Title #1 Contender's Match
Marty Scurll vs Will Ospreay ***1/4

*ROH World Championship*
Jay Lethal (c) vs Mark Haskins **1/2

No Disqualification Match
The Revolutionists (James Castle, Josh Bodom & Sha Samuels) vs Jimmy Havoc, Tyson T-Bone & Bram **

*RPW British Heavyweight Championship*
AJ Styles (c) vs Zack Sabre Jr. ***1/4 (MOTN)

Overall Rating: 5.25


----------



## RKing85

I just can not get into Ironman matches. You only need to watch the last 2 minutes.


----------



## FITZ

I've seen some good ones and some bad ones. They need something to hook you into them so there is a story for 60 minutes. Adam Cole and Sami Callihan had one in PWG and I remember it being great because early on you had Cole cheating and literally scoring 3 pins in a row and you had this really great match with Cole being a cocky piece of shit being up by so much and Callihan being the underdog. 

But for the most part I really don't like matches that last for 60 minutes. 

And at this local indy show neither guy is someone that I believe can keep someone interested for that long. And I think they're both going to do it as a babyface because they were respectful and stuff to each other and talked about how they were friends. 


Oh and the worst part of the show was that Abyss was advertised and didn't make it because of the snow storms (which I was partially expecting to happen) and they announced their replacement and it was Tony Atlas. The guy is 72 years old and he was in the ring having a singles match.


----------



## Platt




----------



## mobyomen

FITZ said:


> I went to a local indy show last night and had a fun time. I almost left after the first match when these two guys started talking about having a title match and they agreed to have a 1 hour iron man match. I had never seen either guy wrestle before but I didn't know who either guy was so I assumed (and assumed correctly as it turned out) that they couldn't be that great. Yet next month they're going to wrestle for an hour. Fuck that.
> 
> Anyway it was a lot of fun. I sat in the second row for $10 and bought some absurd WWF Fanny Pack from 1991 for $2 at a merchandise table. So it was cheap, my little sister thought it was funny, and the show barely lasted longer than 2 hours.


What show was it?


----------



## FITZ

World of Hurt Wrestling in Lake Luzerne. About 40-45 minutes away from where we live since I live about 5 minutes away from Waterford in Clifton Park.


----------



## sXeMope

FITZ said:


> I went to a local indy show last night and had a fun time. I almost left after the first match when these two guys started talking about having a title match and they agreed to have a 1 hour iron man match. I had never seen either guy wrestle before but I didn't know who either guy was so I assumed (and assumed correctly as it turned out) that they couldn't be that great. Yet next month they're going to wrestle for an hour. Fuck that.
> 
> Anyway it was a lot of fun. I sat in the second row for $10 and bought some absurd WWF Fanny Pack from 1991 for $2 at a merchandise table. So it was cheap, my little sister thought it was funny, and the show barely lasted longer than 2 hours.


Legitimately curious as to how much that $2 1991 WWF Fanny Pack would sell for online to the right collector haha.


----------



## sXeMope

Drake Younger is returning to CZW for the Anniversary show to be inducted into the HOF. Well deserved. Sucks that it won't be shown on the iPPV though. I'd love to see it. 

Random question but does anyone know whats going on with Jake Crist? I thought he retired but SMASH just announced him for an upcoming show and Cagematch.net says hes still wrestling. I can't find too much info storyline wise on Rockstar Pro. Seems like he turned heel though.


----------



## Even Flow

New Candice & Joey :mark:


----------



## FITZ

sXeMope said:


> Legitimately curious as to how much that $2 1991 WWF Fanny Pack would sell for online to the right collector haha.


No idea. It's in amazing condition as it was still in the original package.

But I'm wearing it for Wrestlemania week in Dallas. I'll be the drunk guy with a Brie Mode t-shirt, Cabanarama Headband, WWF Fanny Pack from the 90s, and hopefully a stupid pair of wrestling sunglasses.


----------



## Corey

For those of you attending the Wrestlemania weekend festivities, CZW has now been added in favor of the Viva La Lucha show. That's been scrapped and CZW will be on Friday night April 1st at 8 PM, which goes head-to-head with Supercard of Honor X.

They also announced that Davey Richards will be getting an EVOLVE Championship shot on one of the shows that weekend due to his undefeated record in the company. YAWN

EVOLVE 56 main event announced in Queens NY on March 19th:



Spoiler: main event



*EVOLVE Championship*
Timothy Thatcher (c) vs. Matt Riddle (_the Style Battle winner_)


----------



## Platt

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692440755474923521


----------



## sXeMope

Jack Evans 187 said:


> For those of you attending the Wrestlemania weekend festivities, CZW has now been added in favor of the Viva La Lucha show. That's been scrapped and CZW will be on Friday night April 1st at 8 PM, which goes head-to-head with Supercard of Honor X.
> 
> They also announced that Davey Richards will be getting an EVOLVE Championship shot on one of the shows that weekend due to his undefeated record in the company. YAWN
> 
> EVOLVE 56 main event announced in Queens NY on March 19th:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: main event
> 
> 
> 
> *EVOLVE Championship*
> Timothy Thatcher (c) vs. Matt Riddle (_the Style Battle winner_)


Can't really get excited for Davey getting an EVOLVE title shot considering he's gonna be exclusively working for TNA in a couple of months.


----------



## RKing85

That Viva La Lucha show always confused me. No idea what it was going to be (besides Lucha obviously)


----------



## Corey

Hell of a match on wXw Shotgun this week between Donovan Dijak & "Bad Bones" John Klinger from Back to the Roots XV on 1/16. Dijak has been so incredibly impressive virtually every time I've seen him. I really think he's got future ROH Champion written on him.

Starts at 18 minutes here.


----------



## Even Flow

Just done my first Shimmer order in just over 18 months.

Ordered volumes 57-60.


----------



## sharkboy22

Just went to check out my SMV order and realized that they increased their shipping prices. The fuck?


----------



## Platt

Yeah I noticed that, international has gone from $26 up to $32 minimum. I'll just have to make sure I'm always waiting till I have 10 to maximise what I get for the price.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## dezpool

Marty Scurll is coming to EVOLVE! April 1st and 2nd in Dallas. I'm really excited about the possibilities. Would love to see Scurll vs Gargano, Scurll vs TJP, or Scurll vs Hero! A lot of great guys you can pair him with.


----------



## Corey

dezpool said:


> Marty Scurll is coming to EVOLVE! April 1st and 2nd in Dallas. I'm really excited about the possibilities. Would love to see Scurll vs Gargano, Scurll vs TJP, or Scurll vs Hero! A lot of great guys you can pair him with.


Knowing all the good looking possibilities, Gabe will book him vs. Ethan Page. :lol


----------



## RKing85

with the exchange rate what it is right now, shipping prices are the least of my worries :/

Credit to rfvideo. My last order was wrong (two of one disc, zero or another) and I e-mailed him and within a week the replacement was at my door.


----------



## sXeMope

Checked out a new promotion...

*UEW Sovereign Of Slaughter 2015*


*Fish Hook Death First Round Match
JD Horror vs. Michael Kruger*
- JD Horror has been okay every time I've seen him. Michael Kruger is one of those 350+lb guys who can't do much more than swing things and fall into things. The gimmick was decent but limited IMO. IWA East Coast did it years ago and that variant was much better IMO. They did a spot in the match where JD Horror got a fish hook through his neck. Felt that was pretty un-necessary.

*Light Tubes And Tables First Round Match
BC Killer vs. Carnage*
- BC Killer is another one of those huge guys who excels at swinging things and falling into things. Nothing memorable happened here.

*Christmas Themes Death First Round Match
MASADA vs. Homeless Jimmy*
- Probably one of the best matches on the show tbh. Cool to see Homeless Jimmy still going after all these years. These two beat the shit out of each other.

*Glass Shower Door First Round Match
Corporal Robinson vs. Max X*
- Corps best (lol) days are behind him. Max X seems like the kind of guy who doesn't typically do deathmatches. Honestly the best part of this match was the aftermath. Corp won with a crossface but wouldn't let go, which brought out Andre Verdun (Youth Suicide for XPW/WSX fans). Seems like they're setting up a feud. They used weird glass in this match too. It seemed like Safety Glass. For all the glass they used, there wasn't a lot of blood.



Spoiler: Semi-Finals/Finals



*Barbed Wire Boards And Bed Of Glass Match
JD Horror vs. BC Killer*
- Decent for what it was. I really don't care for BC Killer at all.

*Tapei And Cinder Block Match
Corporal Robinson vs. MASADA*
- Another really good match. These two beat the shit out of each other and Masada was set on fire at one point.

*
UEW Eastern Pacific Title Match
Mike Rayne (c) vs. Fern Owens*
- Spent most of this match looking at my phone so I can't say much about it tbh.

*No Ropes Barbed Wire Match
Corporal Robinson vs. JD Horror*
- Decent match for the finals. Not much I remember because it was like, 3AM at this point. I'd really like to see JD Horror get bookings in bigger places. Corp won, but Andre Verdun came out again and smashed the trophy.


----

Okay show overall. Not great. It's a step above IWA Deep South honestly. No five star matches but there were no ridiculous spots involving knives or power tools. Worth checking out if you're into deathmatches, but it's not one you'll ever feel the urge to watch again.


----------



## smitlick

Is that the same Homeless Jimmy that was in XPW?


----------



## sXeMope

smitlick said:


> Is that the same Homeless Jimmy that was in XPW?


Yepp. The commentary team said that this show was the 20th Anniversary of his debut. Personally I'm kinda skeptical of that but he can still go quite well for a guy who's been doing deathmatches for all these years.


----------



## Corey

First Scurll, now this!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/693291797003571200


----------



## Brock

Looking to get the THE MANY ADVENTURES OF EL GENERICO DVD, match listing looks fucking great. Anyone here seen it?


----------



## sharkboy22

Brock said:


> Looking to get the THE MANY ADVENTURES OF EL GENERICO DVD, match listing looks fucking great. Anyone here seen it?


Definitely worth getting. Only reason I haven't gotten it myself is because I've seen damn near all the matches on it already. Judging by the listing, it's a fantastic set.


----------



## Even Flow

XWT is having a free leech on everything for the next 2 days, since their hard-drive crashed and they lost all data and had to restore the backup.


----------



## Corey

Even Flow said:


> XWT is having a free leech on everything for the next 2 days, since their hard-drive crashed and they lost all data and had to restore the backup.


Is the site actually working for you? I keep getting error messages saying there's been a server or IP address change.


----------



## Even Flow

Jack Evans 187 said:


> Is the site actually working for you? I keep getting error messages saying there's been a server or IP address change.


Working for me. I just refreshed the page and got no error messages.


----------



## Corey

Looks like I got in after google searching and going to the website that way. Now it's time to stock up! :mark:


----------



## sXeMope

Trent and Chuck recorded Best Friends episodes with Matt Sydal and EC3. Can't wait to see Trent and the guest bullshit about WWE Developmental while Chuckie T sits there and hates life, haha.


----------

